# Write anything in this thread



## ThisIsWater (Apr 12, 2013)

Poetry, confessions, soliloquies... Anything. I'll start with a vignette

_It was one of those all-too-human moments of quiet desperation and intrinsic conflict that made up his life. Ennui, to him, was familiarity.

The color of the Gatorade in his plastic cup was only slightly brighter than the government-funded bench he was sitting on, which is to say a sterile shade blue. Blankly he stared at the cheese sandwich atop the familiar desecrated brown lunch bag, trying to keep his mind occupied...
The color of her eyes match the green of my shoes.
What is David Lynch up to at this very minute?
I've never had hashed beef but it seems like a decent choice of food.
My nose itches.
Is there a limit to how small something can be?
I wish I was sitting in a pool of water that matched my body temperature.
Why don't they broadcast old news reports like they do with sports games?

He shut his eyes as hard as he possibly could and tried to wait for lunch to be over. Just another day in the life. _


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*Old Man Moon*

The moon is very, very old.
The reason why is not clear-
he. gets a birthday once a month,
instead of once a year.

by - Aileen Fisher


----------



## ThisIsWater (Apr 12, 2013)

The polished wooden floor reflected the neutral expression on Gerald's face. Shockwaves from the floor semi-rhythmically disrupted the surface of the crystal blue Gatorade sitting on his table. He twirled his nacho around, toying around with the perhaps alarming plasticity of the synthetic cheese dip. The air is disturbed by a sigh.
_Good but not great._
Gerald ruminated this phrase in his mind like the masticative patterns bovine display when they consume cud.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Someone told me there's a girl out there, with love in her eyes and flowers in her hair. Took my chances on a big jet plane, never let them tell that they're all the same . The sea was red and the sky was grey, I wondered how tomorrow could ever follow today. The mountains and the canyons began to tremble and shake, as the children of the sun began to wake.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Haikus are not fun
Just Seventeen Syllables 
completing one is...


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I smoke killer


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

My neighbour has a dog called Penelope. It's a stupid name for a dog if you ask me. He doesn't look anything like a Penelope. The other day I was arriving back at my house, and there was Penelope bounding along towards me, penis flapping from side to side. I like Penelope because he doesn't mess around. He's a big happy dog. In one glorious movement he is on top of me, and has me pinned to the rhubarb. I'm saying stuff like "hey there boy, hows it going". I'm playing it cool. I'm playing it like it's natural for me to have some rhubarb inside my trouser leg. Because I like Penelope you see. I don't want to cause a scene, or have Bob and Betty come out and be all mortified that their dog is bothering the neighbour, because he's not - he's just being a big happy dog.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> My neighbour has a dog called Penelope. It's a stupid name for a dog if you ask me. He doesn't look anything like a Penelope. The other day I was arriving back at my house, and there was Penelope bounding along towards me, penis flapping from side to side. I like Penelope because he doesn't mess around. He's a big happy dog. In one glorious movement he is on top of me, and has me pinned to the rhubarb. I'm saying stuff like "hey there boy, hows it going". I'm playing it cool. I'm playing it like it's natural for me to have some rhubarb inside my trouser leg. Because I like Penelope you see. I don't want to cause a scene, or have Bob and Betty come out and be all mortified that their dog is bothering the neighbour, because he's not - he's just being a big happy dog.


Bob and Betty _Newbie_?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"I felt like putting a bullet between the eyes of every Panda that wouldn't screw to save its species. I wanted to open the dump valves on oil tankers and smother all the French beaches I'd never see. I wanted to breathe smoke..."


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The Pacific lay before me like a bowl of rice. Wait a minute - it is a bowl of rice. The bowl of rice lay before me like the Pacific. These drugs were definitely having an affect. And what was that strange goat doing over there. Looking at me like that. And was he... was he wearing slippers. The goat that was here just a moment ago. Come back goat, come back! I can't swim. I can't swim in rice. I never learned.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> Bob and Betty _Newbie_?


Well, I've just googled them and Bob seems to have a very large forehead.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Anything.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Insane--am I the only mother****er with a brain?
I'm hearing voices but all they do is complain
How many times have you wanted to kill?
Everything and everyone--say you'll do it but never will.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That is not dead which can eternal lie, 
And with strange aeons even death may die.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> Haikus are not fun
> Just Seventeen Syllables
> completing one is...


Haikus are easy
Just five then seven then five
Refrigerator


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


> I feel the dream in me expire
> and there's no one left to blame it on
> I hear you label me a liar
> 'cause I can't seem to get this through
> ...


I love that song. Seether is one of my favorite bands
-----

Lonely in this white room, there are pads everywhere
Chafing straitjacket, I won't die in there
Save me smiling Jesus, get off that cross
Hate me screaming masses
I don't care if I'm lost
Don't tell me that you're all better 
I don't care if you are Don't tell me that you're trendsetters
I don't care if you are

Lowly with my head bowed, there are rats everywhere
Feed me bread and water
I won't die in there
Save me smiling Jesus, get off that cross
Hate me screaming masses
I don't care if I'm lost


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

....... ...........


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

for far too long i have hidden, lurked in the shadows of all those around me, well no more
Now...its my time, no OUR time. To all who have been bullies, shunned, outcast, never felt like you belonged or fit in........ well you now what i say

**** it all, this is our time, we will rise above all and make ourselves known to the world and beyond.

when the failures from our past resurface, kick them away, for our purpose is greater
Our purpose has yet to be fulfilled
And when everyone who you know, have known and will know comes together, blocks OUR path and tell us to move........

U...no WE plant ourselves by the river of truth, and tell the whole world
NO YOU MOVE


----------



## ilovesmiling (Feb 24, 2013)

You'll never really find those perfect words,
Something more than just, goodbye.
It's hard to remember the good times when there was just so much heartache,
And they deserve more than that.
They deserve more than just one single moment of sadness, so just remember,
When there's enough love in our hearts to burst like a f*****g supernova,
Then there's sure as h***'s enough love in our heart, to spark that famous smile.
We all lose someone at some point in our lives, 
But don't ever let go of that smile.
Hold on forever, because that's our final dedication.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> I love that song. Seether is one of my favorite bands
> -----
> 
> Lonely in this white room, there are pads everywhere
> ...


I do love some Grunge/Post Grunge.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

typemismatch said:


> The Pacific lay before me like a bowl of rice. Wait a minute - it is a bowl of rice. The bowl of rice lay before me like the Pacific. These drugs were definitely having an affect. And what was that strange goat doing over there. Looking at me like that. And was he... was he wearing slippers. The goat that was here just a moment ago. Come back goat, come back! I can't swim. I can't swim in rice. I never learned.


:lol :lol :lol



Tanya1 said:


> That is not dead which can eternal lie,
> And with strange aeons even death may die.


 HPL reference!!

*THIS THREAD IS OFFICIALLY AWESOME.* :clap :nw


----------



## ThisIsWater (Apr 12, 2013)

He sank into the red and black diamond-patterned padding in his chair and stared at the novelty 'Life Is A Beach' coffee mug on his desk. "Christ. Patterson... always was a strange one" he thought to himself.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

-I'm not your friend, buddy
-I'm not your buddy, pal
-I'm not your pal, guy
-I'm not your guy, friend
-I'm not your friend, pal
-I'm not your pal, buddy 
-You are my Enemy.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Anything.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> Anything.





nubly said:


> Anything.


I have an admirer!


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


> That is not dead which can eternal lie,
> And with strange aeons even death may die.


Goddamnit I you took my next post


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

A live body and a dead body contain the same number of particles. Structurally, there's no discernible difference. Life and death are unquantifiable abstracts. Why should I be concerned?


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok i'm posting one of my old poems;

_Far away, through a telescope lens,
stars and galaxies to be watched no more.
Distances that don't make sense,
separating from an original core,
leaving less, while receding further.
And the beginning,
ever fainter to the lone observer,
a mystery of which traces are thinning,
known once, and never more.
_


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

You went too young, too soon and it's breaking my heart.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I fell in love with the girl at the cold meat counter. I liked everything about her except for her tits. She had those big tits that took up all the scenery. She was amazing in every other way. I introduced myself. I explained to her how I was deeply in love with her, everything about her was incredible, but I really hated her tits. She seemed upset about this. I asked if she would consider getting an operation. She said she wasn't that into me, we had only just met. I told her I would do the same for her. If there was one thing about me she didn't like I would get it changed. She asked me if I would get a face transplant. My heart sank, she hated me. I began to realise she wasn't the woman for me. First of all she had nasty tits, then the fact that she didn't like my face. Also, she sliced the cold meat too thick. What was I thinking? I ordered fived slices of roast beef and left.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you want to know why I use a knife? You see, guns are too quick. You can’t savor all of the little…emotions. In their last moments, people show you who they really are. So in a way…I knew your friends better than you ever did. Would you like to know which of them were cowards?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

^ why is all your stuff so dark.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

typemismatch said:


> My neighbour has a dog called Penelope. It's a stupid name for a dog if you ask me. He doesn't look anything like a Penelope. The other day I was arriving back at my house, and there was Penelope bounding along towards me, penis flapping from side to side. I like Penelope because he doesn't mess around. He's a big happy dog. In one glorious movement he is on top of me, and has me pinned to the rhubarb. I'm saying stuff like "hey there boy, hows it going". I'm playing it cool. I'm playing it like it's natural for me to have some rhubarb inside my trouser leg. Because I like Penelope you see. I don't want to cause a scene, or have Bob and Betty come out and be all mortified that their dog is bothering the neighbour, because he's not - he's just being a big happy dog.


aww


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Stood in firelight, sweltering. Bloodstain on chest like map of violent new continent. Felt cleansed. Felt dark planet turn under my feet and knew what cats know that makes them scream like babies in night.

Looked at sky through smoke heavy with human fat and God was not there. The cold, suffocating dark goes on forever and we are alone. Live our lives, lacking anything better to do. Devise reason later. Born from oblivion; bear children, hell-bound as ourselves, go into oblivion. There is nothing else.

Existence is random. Has no pattern save what we imagine after staring at it for too long. No meaning save what we choose to impose. This rudderless world is not shaped by vague metaphysical forces. It is not God who kills the children. Not fate that butchers them or destiny that feeds them to the dogs. It’s us. Only us. Streets stank of fire. The void breathed hard on my heart, turning its illusions to ice, shattering them. Was reborn then, free to scrawl own design on this morally blank world.

Was Rorschach.

Does that answer your Questions, Doctor?


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

My soccer fan club just won to its ultimate rival!!! I am soo happy!! ;-)


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i set up all my three dimensional integrals in spherical coordinates. when i can't evaluate the integral, i don't. my professor asked me what was wrong with me when he noticed this (in nicer terms, of course). it was pretty obvious what i was doing, since some problems are not meant to be set up in spherical coordinates, they're clearly meant to be set up another way, so you have to go out of your way to do what i do, which means the result can end up looking all weird. even so, i was surprised i got individualized attention for this little innocuous thing. when i talked to him, i just pretended i didn't know what i was doing. i did some shrug motions. he shrugged too. then he told me to look at some examples, and some other things i forget. then he waived me out of his office. i was relieved.

but what i had thought to say for second was that i was balling. that's what i'm going call integrating in spherical coordinates from now on. balling. when someone asks what i'm doing, or what i'm working on, when i'm attending to my calculus hw in the coming weeks, i will be all like 'i'm balling', without even looking up. and they might be like 'how's that?'. and then i will point to my paper emphatically. it's spherical integration b1tches!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

There will never be a perfect time. I'm ready.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

enfield said:


> i set up all my three dimensional integrals in spherical coordinates. when i can't evaluate the integral, i don't. my professor asked me what was wrong with me when he noticed this (in nicer terms, of course). it was pretty obvious what i was doing, since some problems are not meant to be set up in spherical coordinates, they're clearly meant to be set up another way, so you have to go out of your way to do what i do, which means the result can end up looking all weird. even so, i was surprised i got individualized attention for this little innocuous thing. when i talked to him, i just pretended i didn't know what i was doing. i did some shrug motions. he shrugged too. then he told me to look at some examples, and some other things i forget. then he waived me out of his office. i was relieved.
> 
> but what i had thought to say for second was that i was balling. that's what i'm going call integrating in spherical coordinates from now on. balling. when someone asks what i'm doing, or what i'm working on, when i'm attending to my calculus hw in the coming weeks, i will be all like 'i'm balling', without even looking up. and they might be like 'how's that?'. and then i will point to my paper emphatically. it's spherical integration b1tches!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I see I see I see I see I see


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

It's you and me against the world. We attack at dawn.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

Are we ready professor?????


----------



## Placeboinfrared (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm actually an imposter. It's an interesting expierence.


----------



## Placeboinfrared (Apr 16, 2013)

Wish I could edit my posts though


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

*This cosmic dance of bursting decadence and withheld permissions twists all our arms collectively, but if sweetness can win, and it can, then I'll still be here tomorrow to high-five you yesterday, my friend. Peace.*


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Time is a valuable thing,
Watch it fly by as the pendulum swings,
Watch it count down to the end of the day,
The clock ticks life away, 
It's so unreal,
Didn't look out below,
Watched the time go right out the window,
Tryin' to hold on,
Didn't even know I wasted it all just to watch you go,
I kept everything inside and even though I tried,
It all fell apart,
What it meant to me will eventually be a memory of a time I tried so hard..
*~In the End - Linkin Park.*


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Hidden someplace dark, is a tattered present, imperfectly wrapped with paper and string. 
I don't know if you've found it yet, but i can tell it's been touched. And even though i intended to hide it as best i could, something about it's content must have leaked out, leaving it in a state of decay. 
It must have been 20-something months ago it emerged as an idea deep inside a closet full of junk. 
I never placed your name tag on it, there was never a need for it. 
But i wonder if you'd know, upon finding it, that you are its true recipient. 
Another missing tag, this one a result of my own neglect, is a warning sign. 
It's explosive. 
I know, because i've felt the pain. 
Maybe that's why the packaging is damaged? 
Did you notice the smoke seeping out of the closet? 
I'm ambivalent. 
Should i keep hiding it, or mend it and give it to you?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't need no arms around me.
And I don't need no drugs to calm me.
I have seen the writing on the wall.
Don't think I'll need anything at all.
No, don't think I'll need anything at all.
All in all it was all just bricks in the wall.
All in all you were all just bricks in the wall.


----------



## ThisIsWater (Apr 12, 2013)

Where do I even begin? This is one of the most underrated albums in the history of music; which is unfortunately true of most of Mark Kozelek's work. Red House Painters excel in rock for the manic depressives of this world, and their first self-titled album delivers introverted shoegazey rock in spades. Each song sounds as if it were perfectly placed and fine-tuned within the context of the album. Each song is highly personal and the lyrics are on par with high literature, examining the depths of issues such as anxiety, depression, and ennui.Think Codeine, think Low, think American Music Club, think big.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage
And then is heard no more: it is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

No one ever said that life was fair, and I'm not saying that it should be
So knowing that you are where you want to be, and I'm not, comes as no surprise
But don't expect me to be happy for you
And don't smile at me and tell me things will work out for me too
I don't want your pity
I hate your pity

Taste your vanity and its sweet bitterness
As you hide behind your veil of my stolen hopes and lost dreams...

My envy can't describe how I loathe you for having all the stars
Leaving my eyes to marvel the sky knowing it should be mine
Yet it's you I see wasting the dream that only I deserve
I'll tear off your face to see your smile

As you build your dreams on my shattered hopes
I'll look back on a day once loved and fantasize for tragedy


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Chipmunks are going to take over the world.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

People are like mystery boxes, like those descriptions of functions they give you in elementary algebra. You give them an input by saying something and their response is the output of some unknown process determined by an interaction of personality and situation. What can be known must be learned through trial and error, and some of them are exceptionally hard to predict. The more familiar ones are covered with labels and stickers with words like "arrogant", or "shy" pasted onto the boxes. Sometimes that helps in surmising their output, but most of those words have lost their meaning by repetitive and wasteful usage.


----------



## ThisIsWater (Apr 12, 2013)

Carefully Eric Weinstein stands on the window seal of his office complex on the 14th floor of Doberman Advertisement Agencies. The year is 1987 and the sky is gray and expressionless. In 15 minutes ambulance staff will be scraping Eric's corpse of the sidewalk.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Madness you say! Do you fear me? Are you afraid of what I might do, what I might say? What a fascinating reaction. Don't you find it somewhat encumbering?


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't think outside of Hoom Hum, Hoom Hum. It keeps circling my head, Hoom Hum, Hoom Hum.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Young men standing on the top of their own graves,
Wondering when Jesus comes-
Are they gonna be saved?

Cruelty to the winner, Bishop tells the King his lies.
Maybe you're a mourner, maybe you deserve to die.

They were crying when their sons left-
God is wearing black-
He's gone so far to find no hope,
He's never coming back.

They were crying when their sons left-
All young men must go-
He's come so far to find no truth,
He's never going home.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The things in the sky are falling down, falling down.
My world has turned to magenta.
I like it when you sing to me.
But now the end is near.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

There's a place in the dark where the animals go-
You can take off your skin in the cannibal glow-
Juliet loves the beat and the lust it commands;
Drop the dagger and lather the blood on your hands, Romeo.


----------



## ThisIsWater (Apr 12, 2013)

Redux:
The year is 1987 and the sky is gray and expressionless. In ten minutes ambulance staff will be scraping Eric Weinstein's corpse off the sidewalk. A bus is currently stopping at the Doberville public library. Inside the bus Joseph Abalos has his face pressed against the tinted grey of the rectangular window. He gets up and brushes his shoulders off with his hands. When he gets off the bus his yellow cardigan sweater reflects the trickling sunlight as if it had aseraphic aura. Joseph walks over to Drip's Coffee and contemplates taking off his sweater, but doesn't. It's the middle of July. Inside the coffee shop, he orders a shot of espresso and a ham sandwich on rye bread. He pulls out his magenta sketchpad and almost comically small pencil (worn from use) and sketches the scenery while light muzak fills the atmosphere. A large black female is ordering a black coffee and biscotti. Behind her a business man fiddles with his brick of a cellular phone, trying to get reception. Joseph slightly frown sat the sight of a gray-haired lady clutching her coffee with two hands and subtly rocking back and forth. Ambulance sirens blare in the background.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"I see all this potential, and I see it squandered. God damn it, an entire generation pumping gas, waiting tables – slaves with white collars. Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can buy **** we don't need. We're the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War. No Great Depression. Our great war is a spiritual war. Our great depression is our lives. We've all been raised on television to believe that one day we'd all be millionaires, and movie gods, and rock stars, but we won't. We're slowly learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed off."


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

This is me:


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

A tranquil bovine picnic...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

They say freak,
When you're singled out,
The red, well it filters through.

So lay down, the threat is real,
When his sight goes red again.
Seeing red again....
Seeing red again.....


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

anything


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Estillum said:


> Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player
> That struts and frets his hour upon the stage
> And then is heard no more: it is a tale
> Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
> Signifying nothing.


And almost always largely heard/seen by noone.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Diogenes didn't get the whole idea of buy one get one free. He returned from the supermarket with one bottle of Hot Sauce. His wife knew perfectly well it was on special offer this week and was furious when he emptied out the carrier bag. She was fuming. She got out the ironing board and furiously ironed his shirts. Diogenes had to go into work the next day with large crease marks on his shirt. "What did you do this time Dio" asked Heracles.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Karma karma karma karma karma chameleon,
you come and go, you come and go.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Karma karma karma karma karma chameleon,
you come and go, you come and go.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

"Dead from all the loneliness,
This is how I feel,
Understanding everything has never been my deal"


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

He wakes up haunted,
With voices in his head.
Nobody knows it-
But today he won't go unnoticed.
He can't forget,
Can't forgive for what they said.
He's never been so hurt.
But today the screaming is over.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

How many times will I be beat? 
I'll die before they break me
Or was i not meant for this earth? 
To bleed and bleed again 
I want to split myself open 
And bleed it out for you 
I know these should not be said 
And i am so sorry 
But this is the only remedy 
I know that will extinguish this 
Burning fire inside my heart

Apparently, neighbours dogs don't like this song...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Good kids make bad grown ups-
Stay gold, stray old, maturing means that your life sucks.
In my wolf suit I roam- where the wild things at?
Still growing, still learning, not knowing that I'm maxed 
I don't want to grow up, I know that **** for a facthttp://rapgenius.com/156912/Tyler-t...up-i-know-that-****-for-a-fact-*****-eighteen


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Just shopping with my eagle.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Some interesting things going on here.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

give up give up give up


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

"a lethargic child is a servant to the beast"


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

_Round and round the sun we go_; the moon goes round the earth. We do not die of death we die of vertigo.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not sure how to feel about everything that happened today, but I'm exhausted.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Once a man has seen society's black underbelly, he can never turn his back on it. Never pretend, like you do, that it doesn't exist.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I heard joke once: Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed, life is harsh and cruel. Says he feels all alone in threatening world. Doctor says, "Treatment is simple. The great clown Pagliacci is in town. Go see him. That should pick you up." Man bursts into tears."But doctor" He says, "I am Pagliacci." Good joke. Everybody laugh. Roll on snare drum. Curtains.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Never compromise. Not even in the face of Armageddon.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

She Looked Up From Examining The Freckles On Her Arm And Shouted, "Jesus! I'm F***ing God-Damn Tired Of All This Make-Up Sex!" And He Just Stared Off.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not listening to you
I am wandering right through existance
With no purpose and no drive
'cause in the end we're all alive, alive
Two thousand years I've been awake
Waiting for the day to shake
To all of you who've wronged me
I am, I am a zombie
Again, again you want me to fall on my head
I am, I am, I am a zombie
How low, how low, how low will you push me
To go to go to go, before I lie, lie down dead


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

“I've never been lonely. I've been in a room -- I've felt suicidal. I've been depressed. I've felt awful -- awful beyond all -- but I never felt that one other person could enter that room and cure what was bothering me...or that any number of people could enter that room. In other words, loneliness is something I've never been bothered with because I've always had this terrible itch for solitude. It's being at a party, or at a stadium full of people cheering for something, that I might feel loneliness. I'll quote Ibsen, "The strongest men are the most alone." I've never thought, "Well, some beautiful blonde will come in here and give me a ****-job, rub my balls, and I'll feel good." No, that won't help. You know the typical crowd, "Wow, it's Friday night, what are you going to do? Just sit there?" Well, yeah. Because there's nothing out there. It's stupidity. Stupid people mingling with stupid people. Let them stupidify themselves. I've never been bothered with the need to rush out into the night. I hid in bars, because I didn't want to hide in factories. That's all. Sorry for all the millions, but I've never been lonely. I like myself. I'm the best form of entertainment I have. Let's drink more wine!”


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Better to reign in Hell, than serve in Heaven.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Arthur Pendragon said:


> Once a man has seen society's black underbelly, he can never turn his back on it. Never pretend, like you do, that it doesn't exist.


You keep calling me Walter. I don't like you.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

_penis_


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

A refusal to conform, a desire to remain eccentric is the essence of individuality.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Snipe


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

For the love of f***ing god, give me something to work with here


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

always starting over said:


> For the love of f***ing god, give me something to work with here


Here, make me something with these. http://www.rosalilium.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Aldi-food-review-ingredients-600x401.jpg


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

A wise man once said to me, GET THE **** OFF THOSE TRAIN TRACKS YOU LUNATIC!


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Go to Heaven for the climate, Hell for the company.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

If people are good only because they fear punishment, and hope for reward, then we are a sorry lot indeed.

- Albert Einstein


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Fire, fire everywhere~ Where it stops, I don't care
 I want to burn and you as well, to watch all twist and melt
 Cinder to ash, flames to smoke, a beauty in both
 A dance in the night, ever evanescent~
 Flames without and flames within, a rage of seething light
 Light to guide the way, across the river on which to burn some day
 That day shall pass, and cinders shall fade
 Ash in the wind till the powder flies away
 Yet from within new grown shall spurt
 From blood and death new life shall flourish
 Both seed and plant for foundation of life
 Which flames and ash shall nourish​


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Don’t talk like one of them, you’re not! Even if you’d like to be. To them, you’re just a freak–like me. They need you right now. When they don’t…they’ll cast you out. Like a leper. See, their morals, their code: it’s a bad joke. They’re dropped at the first sign of trouble. They’re only as good as the world allows them to be. You’ll see, when the chips are down these 'civilized people' will eat each other. Ya see I’m not a monster, I'm just ahead of the curve.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh course people will be upset, but at least think of yourself as well. Don't live in misery for someone's happiness, things can work for the good for everyone.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

A pill to make you numb,
A pill to make you dumb,
A pill to make you- anybody else.
But all the drugs in this world
Won't save her from herself.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Jamanji​
II​
The ​
Review​
to my parents​
II​
II jamanji II​
The Review​
II​
by steven .y.​
COPYRIGHT 1991 ​
Mill Creek Elementary school​
Steven Yonkman​
when Peter and Judy had completely finished the terrible game they both began to return the game across the street. They came upon a young group of boy scouts on a routene park check. The boys soon descovered that Peter and Judy were hiding something from them and asked "What on earth do you have behind your back?" as if they *K*new what it was.The two boys behind him gigled and she payed no attenshion to them. Peter pulled it from behind his back and asked them if anyone wanted to play and a boy named jake stepted up and offered to play."Sure." Peter Judy as *S*he made him her self comfortable on the wet grass while seting the game. He rolled and got a square that said, find cave intrace, go ahead four spaces so he did. Judy looked frustrated, but she moved quickly and landed on, meet bear go back two spaces, and founed herself face to face with begest black bear *S*he had ever seen. *S*he quickly moved her peace and the bear disepeard from the park.It was his turn to move so he did and got get lost game over. He looked up at her and disiperd to find himself padeling in a canoe going nowhere down an endless river. Peter got up and collected the game and layed it against the tree were they had founed it by. The rest of the pack ran away yelling "Murdur !" and Peter and Judy went home.​
T H E E N D​
About The author​
Steven yonkman is a twelve year old Boy who was inspired for the book from the first one, Jamonji. He lives in the Columbia destrict and injoys nature. He was born December 28, 1978 in a hospital near columbia, He lives in a house hes been living their all his life and intends to sighned&#8230;​
Steven .Y​


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

But I being poor, have only my dreams, I have spread my dreams under your feet, tread softly because you tread on my dreams.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Ain't found a way to kill me yet
Eyes burn with stinging sweat
Seems every path leads me to nowhere
Wife and kids household pet
Army green was no safe bet
The bullets scream to me from somewhere

Here they come to snuff the rooster, aww yeah, hey yeah
Yeah here come the rooster, yeah
You know he ain't gonna die
No, no, no, ya know he ain't gonna die

Walkin' tall machine gun man
They spit on me in my home land
Gloria sent me pictures of my boy
Got my pills 'gainst mosquito death
My Buddy's breathin' his dyin' breath
Oh god please won't you help me make it through


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

O Praeclarum Custodem Ovium Lupum


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Pop that booty for SAS.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

You call and I come running
I can sense the flood before it breaks
And I'd do anything to dry your tears
To let you know you're safe


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

seeing white light
stepping outward to embrace
all the phantom static in frame
all these virgins calling for haste


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

The Scared Ghost 
by Steven​
oo.oo it began like this. One day I was resting and I heard something CRASH! Then I decided it was a plum. Then I thought I heard a piano I got out out of bed and my door was locked! I got out through the window.
It was a little ghost playing with my mom! The ghost was playing the piano. Then I scared it and it ran away. I got my hat and started off to find him. I found him and he liked me and we played all night.

The End

- 1986


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not too good at giving morals,
And I don't fear the consequence.
If life makes you scared and bitter,
At least it's not for very long.

Slumber will come soon
And you are helping to put it to sleep
Side by side we do our share
Faithfully assuring that
Slumber will come soon.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

“Drop dead, it doesn’t matter,” she said 

“It only hurts when I laugh,” she said 
“Sometimes it’s never a crime 
To spend the day in bed” 
She made certain that the curtains were red 
To dream better by the light they would shed 
She leaned back, tilted her head 
And this is what she said… 

“You can’t win; think it over again"
“I can’t win; look at the trouble I’m in" 
“We can’t win and we’re stuck here together" 
“Yeah, I hope it will last forever...”


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

one sarey nitht a boy wanted a pacin. He didit have A pacin yate. He was sarde That nitht. OOOOOO. hoo! hoo! Boooooo! He wated a frede soo He wet eedt Be sarad! MOM!!!!!,,, hhahaa halp! I Lived bioy a Hteed House!

- 2nd grade, 1986


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

...Therefore with the same necessity with which the stone falls to earth; the hungry wolf buries its fangs in the flesh of its prey, without the possibility of the knowledge that it itself is the destroyed, as well as the destroyer.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

It was the best of times, it was the worst of times...


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Sometimes when I look up to the moon, it isn't there. This disturbs me. Where could it be. It's a really big object so it can't be easy to move, and yet somebody keeps moving it.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Steve300 said:


> It was the best of times, it was the worst of times...


2 o'clock?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

'Sup.


----------



## kswan (May 6, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The ancitipation sinks into my skin
> and fells me.
> I wear each anxious thought like a malformed cloak,
> and dagger;
> ...


If you wrote that yourself I am your fan!! :boogie


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

There's a mass without roofs, there's a prison to fill
There's a country's soul that reads post no bills.
There's a strike and a line of cops outside of the mill.
There's a right to obey, and there's a right to kill.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Leonard: "Sometimes change is good, you were worried about Zachary Quinto being the new Spock but you wound up liking him." 

Sheldon: "Oh please, every time the topic of change comes up you throw Zachary Quinto in my face. I'm upset the mailman has a new haircut: Zachary Quinto, I'm upset daylight savings time started: Zachary Quinto, I'm upset daylight savings time ended: Zachary Quinto. I'll say this one time Zachary Quinto was a weird, wonderful, unrepeatable event so stop using him against me." 

hahaha, Sheldon <3. Also so true. Zachary Quinto <3 and that movie was good, and I'm not even a Star Trek fan (I mean Spock was always iconic and I liked the concept of what it was trying to do but I just don't like sci-fi that takes place primarily on a space ship and centres around a space ship) but young Kirk wasn't as cringy as Shatner, and the whole thing wasn't cheesy or dated and the cgi was fine.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

kswan said:


> If you wrote that yourself I am your fan!! :boogie


Oh I did yeah :blush thanks!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

"Don't wanna reach for me, do you?
I mean nothing to you,
The little things give you away.."
- Linkin Park


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

So yesterday I sent Pete, my pet goat, into the future. I built a time machine. Basically what you need is the Higgs Boson particle. I rummaged around in my girlfriend's handbag a few years ago and, sure enough, there it was nestling right down at the bottom corner. She kept everything in there. Anyway, once you have the Higgs Boson all you need is to apply the square root of Pi to it, add some balsamic vinegar and bake in the oven for thirty minutes at 240 degrees. Once it was complete I waited for it to cool down then I sent Pete into the future. He spent several years there but to me it only seemed like he was gone for a few seconds. Now I can't shut him up. He keeps going on about how it's so different for goats in the future. Society has changed, and goats are treated with respect and people don't look at you funny in the street and faint or scream when you say _bonjour mademoiselle_ to them, he says. This is another thing, he is speaking french now. He has come back all french sounding and he basically shrugs a lot, acting all aloof. Now all he wants to eat is souffle. He says that in the future goats can eat what they like. I tell him if he wants to eat souffle he can go around to the supermarket and buy the ingredients himself. He called my bluff. He's gone out to the supermarket. I just hope he doesn't cause a scene.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

It's not cheating if I feel bad.

Just kidding... I never feel bad. |:


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

I refuse to write anything in this pointless thread!


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

It has occurred to me that alpaca farmers prefer electro for their montages while llama farmers are more keen on progressive rock/pop. I believe that this might very well be the reason for the growing physical distinction between llamas and alpacas since the early eighties.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

... And a new race has emerged


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I've yet to understand why I find this thread so cathartic but I am endlessly thankful for it's existence


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

"Man. Because he sacrifices his health in order to make money. Then he sacrifices money to recuperate his health. And then he is so anxious about the future that he does not enjoy the present; the result being that he does not live in the present or the future; he lives as if he is never going to die, and then dies having never really lived."


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Nun: Oh look at you, my pretty little girl, sitting there with your face all painted up in your little halter top, your nothing but a little ****.
Sybil: Don't call me that! I'm a Puerto Rican lady senor.
Nun: Your nothing but a little ****, Sybill Ann Dorsett, we know your a little ****.
Sybil: I'm not a ****! I'm not a ****! I'm not a ****! I'm not a ****! IM NO ****!!!!


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

i find the incongruities in body behavior between the two species absorbing to watch. the rabbits' bouncing floppity haunches are a strange antithesis to the fluidity of feline movement. the delicate counterbalance of each other's curiousity: the bunnies inquisitive, the cats sleek & cautious in their velvet curiosity. pawing & pouncing is actually quite rude in bunny terms, but they seem unintimidated by the cats.


----------



## JackT (Jul 18, 2012)

anything


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

berlingot said:


> i find the incongruities in body behavior between the two species absorbing to watch. the rabbits' bouncing floppity haunches are a strange antithesis to the fluidity of feline movement. the delicate counterbalance of each other's curiousity: the bunnies inquisitive, the cats sleek & cautious in their velvet curiosity. pawing & pouncing is actually quite rude in bunny terms, but they seem unintimidated by the cats.


Are the cats offended (scared)?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Why? Why does my baby like to party all the time?


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

Rufus said:


> Are the cats offended (scared)?


no, i don't think so. i was just describing what i saw in a youtube video.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

"putting my defences up, cause I don't wanna fall in love, if I ever did that I think I'd have a heart attttttacccckkkkk"


----------



## Ice Cold Fever (May 11, 2013)

The carbonated atmosphere that contemporary social settings has devolved into is too much for me. The air is stifling. I find their shallow smiles and canned laughter make me sick. I feel like some health nut in the midst of a room full of smokers. Stumble out coughing, in search of fresh air. Second hand stupidity causes cancer. 

Seclusion.

Where has gone the shadow filled settings where whispers of witty banter hang thick in the air. Caffeine is good company. People with class are good company. Cool, casual, and composed. Throw in some John Coltrane and detach yourself for a moment. Pan out; assess the situation that constitutes as your “life”. To be aloof is to be aware of things other than what drifts in and out of your direct perception.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Revulsion.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

If I were a wave, I would toil and break 
Amidst bolting current, like a coiling snake. 
And if I were a writer, I would scribble and note 
Metaphorical meaning for which to showboat. 
But I am nothing, a vaporless mist,
Devoid of substance, a feudless trist. 

If you were a slug, I'd be the foreboding salt,
A reigning king of demise for you to exalt. 
And if you were kind, I'd be a moral impasse,
Retract your compassion for loathesome crass. 
But you are still far, complacent in jeer;
As well you should be, for I am still here. 

Belief holds you tight, 
At least so you say.
Well then let's go to hell. 
I know the way.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't escape the pain,
I can't control the rage,
Sometimes I think that I'm gonna go insane.
I'm not against what's right,
I'm not for what's wrong.
I'm just making my way, and I'm gone.​


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

What's the deal with people hating on Angelina Jolie? It's her life, her breasts, her decision!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I've never seen a pineapple flying typos in the abyss to I do seem to love eye oil
a lot fun though it's
Deja vu recurring only slight variations seem inevitable
Hands erase events in
Congruent cognitives ensure that eh mer meets its financially instability
quota for a death toll that can take 
did take won't not yes maybe.
-lexicon


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"We are the music makers,
And we are the dreamers of dreams,
Wandering by lone sea-breakers,
And sitting by desolate streams;—
World-losers and world-forsakers,
On whom the pale moon gleams:
Yet we are the movers and shakers
Of the world for ever, it seems." -Ode, Arthur O'Shaughnessy


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

awwww Raj and Lucy </3 so happy Raj is making headway with his selective mutism though. I think Lucy will be back, and I hope she is because there's so much more of that character I want to see.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Omg, my virgin eyes. I just saw a gif of a bunch of cats having a mother****ing FOURWAY with each other. I thought the black cat on the bottom was a skateboard until I saw it moving.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> awwww Raj and Lucy </3 so happy Raj is making headway with his selective mutism though. I think Lucy will be back, and I hope she is because there's so much more of that character I want to see.


Agreed. 
I think i might have developed character identification, or some kind of attachment to her (after only one episode) :um...


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Agreed.
> I think i might have developed character identification, or some kind of attachment to her (after only one episode) :um...


i watched the first few seasons of TBBT, but lost interest after a while. i heard he repped the LA Kings on the show (but didn't know anything about sports?). i might see this episode, i guess.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Doctor, cure me; what is the cause of my condition?
This madness-shoots me,
like bullets smashing glass in a silent movie.
I'm a trap without a spring, 
A temple with no god, 
a jack without an ace,
the tip of your tongue.
I'm a promise, an unmailed letter, 
an unbuilt motor, deck without a joker,
a creeping gray memory... 
I am.. 
Incomplete!....Incomplete!....Incomplete!....Incomplete!​


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

"every moment marked
with apparitions of your soul
I'm ever swiftly moving
trying to escape this desire
the yearning to be near you
I do what I have to do"


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Saw this video on Reddit of a Norwegian tradition of singing a national song at the statue of Olav Trygvason, commemorating a sea battle in 1000 between Norway and Denmark+Sweden.
But this year, there was an unlikely member of the audience:






_Brede seil over Nordsjø går;
høyt på skansen i morgnen står
Erling Skjalgsson fra Sole, - 
speider over hav mot Danmark:
«Kommer ikke Olav Trygvason?»

Seks og femti de drager lå,
seilene falt, mot Danmark så
solbrente menn; - da steg det:
«hvor bliver Ormen lange?
kommer ikke Olav Trygvason?»

Men da sol i det annet gry
gikk av hav uten mast mot sky,
ble det som storm å høre:
«hvor bliver Ormen lange?
kommer ikke Olav Trygvason?»

Stille, stille i samme stund
alle stod; ti fra havets bunn
skvulpet som sukk om flåten:
«tagen er Ormen lange,
fallen er Olav Trygvason.»

Sidenefter i hundre år
norske skibe til følge får,
helst dog i måne-netter:
«tagen er Ormen lange,
fallen er Olav Trygvason.»_


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

blah ba de blah blah, her de her de her her her.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I've been wondering why so many people make the bottom drawer the sock drawer. There seems no logical explanation for this. I've decided to be radical and change my drawers. I'm going to make my top drawer the sock drawer. Never again will I have to bend down to open my sock drawer. In the future I think others may follow my example. Perhaps they will erect a statue in my honour.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

“Let us toast to animal pleasures, to escapism, to rain on the roof and instant coffee, to unemployment insurance and library cards, to absinthe and good-hearted landlords, to music and warm bodies and contraceptives... and to the "good life", whatever it is and wherever it happens to be.” ― Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

**** it, just **** it all...


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

And because I'm on a Norway-trip right now, I'll try my best at translating another Norwegian poem.
It is a pacifist poem, inspired by the Spanish Civil War and often used at graduation ceremonies and confirmations as a message to the youths:






_Surrounded by enemies
go into your time!
During a bloody storm -
devote yourself to fight

Perhaps you ask in fear,
uncovered, open:
with what shall I fight?
what is my weapon?

Here is your guard against violence
here is your sword;
the belief in our life
the worth of mankind

For all our future's sake,
seek it and cultivate it,
die if you must - but:
increase it and strengthen it!

Then the weapons sink
powerless to the ground!
If we create human worth,
we create peace.

They who with their right arm
carry a burden,
precious and indispensable
cannot murder.

This is our promise
from brother to brother:
We will be good to
humanity's Earth.

We will take care of
the beauty, the warmth
as if we carry a child
carefully in our arms._


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

_" Why did you give me..... so much desire......when there is nowhere I can go, to offload this desire? And why did you give me..... so much love.....in a loveless world.....where there is no one I can turn to, to unlock all this love???"_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Milco said:


> Saw this video on Reddit of a Norwegian tradition of singing a national song at the statue of Olav Trygvason, commemorating a sea battle in 1000 between Norway and Denmark+Sweden.
> But this year, there was an unlikely member of the audience:
> 
> 
> ...


I like how he stayed sitting there throughout the whole song


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

It's a beautiful world we live in
A sweet romantic place
Beautiful people everywhere
The way they show they care makes me want to say 
It's a beautiful world
Oh what a beautiful world 
*For you*


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I reach for the phone, but nobody listens. I sit here alone, my mind plays and hisses. I wonder about you, where have you gone? You've left me a shell, a ravenous spawn. Unrequited love makes me fall into a haze, I wish you were here but only on my better days. I relive it all on a daily basis, your crazy laughter puts me in phases. I miss you at first, I'm angry at last, I can't believe your gone, our sweet love has passed.

Found this in a journal from Juniour High. Thought it was funny.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Wild animals used to hunt us millions of years ago.
We had no chance, we had to eat what they left for us.
we prayed to them, we killed to please them.
we feared them, we turned into them to kill..

Like now - Blood for life
Rituals - Blood for life
Victims - And god was created...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I want you to stay.

Ooh the reason I hold on
Ooh cause I need this hole gone
Funny you're the broken one but I'm the only one who needed saving
Cause when you never see the light it's hard to know which one of us is caving.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So I'm wondering if 犬ぬいぐるみ works, or if 犬 is just for real, living 犬.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish I had a sore on my leg, so I could pick at it.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

“Don’t ever dare to hope,” he said 
“So I’m never let down too bad."
“I know there’s nowhere to go-
So I’ll just stay here, instead” 
He knew better than to pull at a thread,
They unravel like the thoughts in his head.
He looked out; it filled him with dread-
And this is what he said:

“You can’t win; think it over again.
“I can’t win; look at the trouble I’m in;
“We can’t win and we’re stuck here together-
“Yeah, I hope it will last forever.”


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

S̶̨̩͉͓͓̰̩̠̣͚̬̹̞̟̉̋̔ͫ̿́̇̊̎̂͗̆́͝͞oͪͥͤ̄̓̓ͦ́̀̆̉̿̂҉҉̸̨͎̜̭̥͉͖̯̠̭̖́m̶̢̧̨͓͉̝̜̪̝̬̒͂̓͐ͬ̉ͭ̈̑̿̇̋ȩ̴̣̻̥͇̖͈̠̫̞͔̪͕̥̥ͤ̃ͨ͗̔̌̂̏͂̏͂̏ͬ̈́̕͜͞t̸̢̞̟̺͎̣̝͖̭̱͙̪̥͙͎̄͋ͯ̋̍̌ͭ̈ͫ̎̓̾͘i̵͔̫̙̫͉̬̳̬̟̫̇̄͛͐͆ͬ̅̀ͭ̓̑̀̀̀m̨͙̘͍͉͙͕̥̯̫̘͍̤̬̞̬̩̒̆̏ͧ̅ͅͅeͦͬ͗̒ͯ͑ͥ͗ͣ̅ͣ̽̾͂҉̷͎̤̲̜̳͔̝͚̙̣̱͓̙̹s̛̹̘̫̗̿́ͭ͋͗ͪ̽ͣ ̵̵̛͍̦̠̮̮͙̦̣ͬͦ̾ͮ͐̔̈̉ͮ͐͆ͪ̏ͩ̔̚͟͝ḯ̴̺̲̟͎̗̫̳͍̽̇͐̏͌͠͞ͅt̴̨̧͉̞̯̲͖̲̀͋ͦ̂́͜ ̔ͨ̓̇ͦͮ̂ͫ̅̋ͥ͒̋̅̑̽ͥ҉͏̶̹͓͓͖̥̦͉̠̜̤̲̭̱s̴̲̬̤̙̗͉̮̙̯̺͚̞̥̬̩͛́ͦͮ̿̈̈̿͐͊̌͗͊̀̚͢͢ȩ͚̦̝̲̳͎̥̼͚̲͓ͦ̓̾ͧ̾̇ͭ̍̌̒͋͑ͯ̂̇̆̔̚e̒͗ͥ͑͐ͬͪͭ̔͒̽ͪ͏̢̦̱͕̻͖̬̖̪͎͍̳̱͚̻̤̰̮̤̲͜m̵̸̧̛͕̬͔̻͖̤̫̞͚̰̖͕̠̭̄̀̑̆͋ͣ̄ͮͨ͛s̸̷̤̩̣̝͖̼͍̲̬̼̹̠̮͔̜̪̠̮̍ͨͪ̓͌̋̏̂̐̓̇͊̑͂ͮ̒ͧ̆͞ ̷̢̡̠̻͉̘̱̖̟͎͖̫̭̘̞̣͍̙̱̪̒ͤ͊͗ͮ̌ͫ̋͌̎̎̈́̎͐͐͆́͋̆̀ͅm̴̡̳̫͉̯̖̗̠̻͍̥̣̼̠̮̪̤͂ͧͤ̂̔͑̃ͫ̍̾ͨͨ͑̃͠y̸̜̱̤̬̫̫̜͍͕͈̝͚̹̦͂̊̀ͥ͆̉ͣ̋͆ͯ͊͌̒̂̐̉͘͝͠ ̷͔̬̬̘̮͍̞͈̱̓̔̿̆ͮ̑̈́̇͛ͧ̑ͤ̐̓̀b̶̑̂̽̓͂̑̎̈́͛̒̆̔̉͡҉̶͓͖̗̞̭̼̘͚͡ͅĺ̠̞̘̫̖̞̠̲͉͚̹͈̞͍ͧ͋͛ͣ̓̌̐ͮ̀̚͟͟ͅo̸̡͔̫̠͈͙̿̉̿͐͐̀ŏ̷̵̺͈̣͍͚̤͔̹͚͚̮͔̫̗͋̉̈́ͩ͢ͅd̵̛͎̩̺̲̀ͩ̇̀͋͛̌ͦ͊̽̾͑ͣͥͦ́͡ ̶̭͙͈͈͉̳͎̟̳̺͚̓͊̿́ͨ̒̉̀͜͡ș̢̛̛̗̫̣̳̗̥̘̟̫͉͍̣͖̜̥̖̯̤̿̽ͮ͒ͥ́́ͨ̆̈ͯ̑͛̌͟͝p̢̨̥̝̬̮̟͇̺͎̹̙͔̊͆͑͛͛̾͛͒ͩ͌͜͜͝ͅu̴̢ͯ̑͂̅ͭ̓͗̎̋͐̇͗͂̐̿͜҉̞̺͇̬̲̦̥̞̩ͅͅr̒͐ͦ̎̇̆̍̾̽̓̂́̉ͫ̃̑͛ͣ͌͏͏͙͉͇̩̗͜ţ̭̟̪̮̩͙̜̖͚͈̜̺̠̹̙̙̜̎͋̏ͬͪ̔͗ͨ̉̏̉͜ͅͅṣ̶̖̭̳̱͙̱̩͕̖̤̩͐ͦͥͮ̒ͥ̕͟͠ͅ ͣ̔̇ͨ̏͊ͬ̈̏̇̚҉҉͕̣͓̬̖͓͙̙͟͜ǒ̙̱̥̩̭̮͓̞̺͓̗̝̮̻͇͒̋͆̾ͧ̒̕͜͞͡u̡ͧ̆̅ͤ̚͜͏̛͎̺̠̟̪̖͔͈̰̠͍̰͠t̷̡̛͈͍̱̼ͤ̋͊͛̑̌͂̑͠
̶̡̧͙̹̞͔͈̲̪̭̰̫̲̬̘͈̺͌̄̎̾ͩ̋̔̈̂̓̽̅ͧ̍ͦ̂͊̇͂̀͟ị͉͇̥̬̼͇ͥ͋̽ͯͪ̍͆̇͊͗ͥ̚͘͢͜ͅṉ̛̳͍̼̫̘̜̰̘̺̰͎̥ͩͤͮ̌̂͛̌̋̌̀ͬͯ̑͒͛͊͋ͬ͘ ̧͙̫̯̜͎͎̺͇͈̘̘̰̭ͮ̐̓̿͢ͅg̴̢̤̰̫͚̻̜̣̫̪̼̦̹ͬ̈ͨ̾̀̂ͮ́ͮ̉͠ô̴̶̤͓̦͍̮̜͍̦̖̣̽ͮ̉ͨͣͫ̌̏̕b̼͓̠̦̤̮͓̔́ͥ̆̿͂ͣ͘͟͜͠s̶̮̫͙͙̬͎͉͖̐ͭ̇ͭͬ̓ͦ̓͑̓̎̿͒ͩ̍̓͗̀͠,̵̈̒͋͒͑͏͖̭͕̠̦͉̜̺̪̼̬ͅ ̎ͯ̽͋́̉ͪ̆ͭ̐̿͛̓ͥ́̌̑̀̚͏͔͔̗͔̤͖̰̤̼͎aͪ̈͗̈̍̈́̐̂̈ͤ́̇ͦ̒̂͏̵͉͇̪̪̘̗̩̭͈̯̠͚̰̭̦͚͟s̴͎̠̦̮̣͚͕ͤ̄̍̒ͤͧͪͬ̀͑͊̂̈̓ͬͪ͗̕͠͞ ̶̷͙͙̞̖ͬ̊̇͗ͥ͗͗̉ͤͫ͗ͣ́͝i̡̡͉̜̜̝͍̞̺̘̳͍̳̻̟͈̼ͣͮ̃ͤͩ̎̎ͯ̐ͥ̍ͨͮ͐͞f̧̼̺̜̯̩̦̭͚͊̔̍̏͐̚̕͢ ̷̷̢̧̻̗̼̳͉̜̫͉̟͎̹̭̤̦͉̫͔̮ͨ̓̈́̌į͔̥̰̻͚̹͔ͩͧ̑ͨ͗̓̇̌̆̇̒͘͝t̛̜̙̻̩̗̜̹̜̠̰̗̱̗̪̂̏ͭͪͤ̍̃̀ͭͦ̓̂̀͘ ̨̠̘̤̥͔̹͇̹͔̉̎͐ͨͧ̓͛ͭͭͦ̍̑̑́̚͘͠͝wͦ̃ͣ̚͏̙̫̤͉̼͙̬̰̣̦͚͕̤̩̪̩͘ě̪̲̦̜̱̦͍̹̠͛͆̃̏̏̾͛̐ͯ̾ͪ̄̔͞ͅͅr̢͖̜̣̒ͯͣ̏ͯͣ̐ͣͪ̈́̌ͫ̍͌ͤ̏̄̾͡ͅeͥ̏̔ͦ̅̐́͆͑̀͠҉̤̲̞͍͇͈̟̼̱̥̻̰̲̰͝ͅ ͍̪̯͖̦̎ͥ͋̆̐̐̽́ͅȧ̢̮̻̖̖̦̽̊̿͑ͫ́́ͦ̾̉̅͑́ͭ̌̓̅̚͘ ̶̴̛̱͚̙͙̲̯͈̭̺̥̓ͬ̓̃͗̒̍̐͛̈́́͜ͅf̵̢̌̈́ͫ̅̇̔̍́ͩ͞͏̵͓̳̳͇͓͉͇̞̘̜̮̹̭̦̟̖̫̹̙ǫ̌́͊̂ͪ̄̀̊̽̅̃͐҉̡̼͖̫̬̰̞̲̖͍͎̟̗̩͎̫͈̣͞͝u̶͍̬̻̫͚̖̺͙̓ͨͨ̕͠ņ̴̦̞̫̹̱̳̬̪͎̲̭͓̩͐͐̈́͂ͬ͑͋ͦ͌̊̿̈́̅̐̄̌̋̚t̘͉̬͔̯̖̲̝̺͕̊͌͐̏̔̈̈̾͗͛̎̑͛͜͢͞͠a̸̸̡̲̱̤̥̱̻̱͕̙̎̌ͣ̈̃̆ͦͪ͊ͫ̍̌͌̇͊̃̽͜ĩ̾̀̀̋ͦͭ̊ͥ͆̽̒̊͏̷̧͙͍̩̗̪͖̼̺̲͔͟͞ǹ̨̧̢͎̪̜̞̬̯͖͎̲̾̋̈̓̐̆ͮ̽ͤ̏̈̈ͣͪͣ̽̏s̡̏ͤ͊͏̝̩͎͚̜͉͓͇͚̦̫̙̙̩̳̣̀̀͟ ̧̻̜͈̗̿͋ͦ̌͂̌̈̿̇ͦ͊ͮͦͥͮ̄͒͐̑̀͢͡pͧ̿͐̀ͫͤͥ͗̂ͯͫ̃̽ͨ̇̚̚͏̢҉̞͎̲̲̠u̸̶̸͖̪̣̣̜̠͉̜̜͈̙͈̪͚̐̏̉̎͛ͭ̃ͤ͘ľ̵̵̠̜̙̀̿͊ͦ͟͜͟ş̷̛̺̫̗̻̈́̉̂͂̈́̑ͩ̾̎̂̊ͫͩ̽ͥͅǐ͂͂́͑͏̴͎̗̪̻̠̝̺͢͞͡n͒̓ͥ̍͛͋̐̇̿̇͑̄ͯ̽̔̚҉̴̥̬̼̟͕̙̙̞̗̫̹͇̼̞̣̘̟͘ͅg̴̶͉͖̣̱͉̲̦̥̩̹̩̺̝̳̖͇̝͑ͧ̽̊̊̿ͫ̎́͜͠ͅ ̴̧̂͆͐̏͌͂͌̽͊͆̔̎̌͂̈́̈̄̆ͪ͘͏̲̠͈̥̥̗̭̺͕̲̯ș̙̻̹͕̺͚̔̍̓̈́ͯ͂ͮ̏ͨͣ͊̑͒͌̿ͥ̀̚̕͟ǒ̀͛͗ͫ̓̑ͤͯ̈ͮ͡͏̡͕̜̹̬̱̖̟̻͇͇̠̜͉̺̠̺̯͜͡b̷̷̪̪̬̩̭͎̙̣͖͍̠̲̪̹͇̯͔̾̈́ͬ̒̆ͥ̋̓ͩ͗̋̄́͝s̵ͭ̇̎̐ͫͤ͌̆͗̄̎̓̏͒ͩ̊̕҉̝̞̗̪͉̕͞.̻͙̖̝̳̞̮̄͌̇̇͐̆̀́͟͡ͅ
̣͍̬͓̮͋̈͑̅͌ͧ͊̽̍͌ͦͬ̚̕͜I̋ͥ̌̍͐̎ͦ͏̵̡̨̢̘̣̜͚̫̼͖̘͚̺̗̞̝ ̨̨̹̺͔͈̭͖͇̘̤̗͕̤̙̓ͨ̈́͒ͥ̓̀̓ͭ͒ͧͦ̀̚͡ç̸̴̨̻͔̮͔̳̙̟̪̳̙̟͙̩͇̘̿͐̆̓́̚͜l̛ͮ͂ͯ̌̓̆͂̈ͥ̈́ͫͯ͛ͦ́҉̙̜̘͍̗͔̘͟͠ͅẹ̢̢͙̘̣͙͚̟̭͔̝̖͉̰̔ͦ͒̆̌̎̈̕͢ͅa̮̹̮̻͖̹̲̅͛̍ͮ̉ͧ͊͑ͨ̀̾ͯͩ͌͜͞r̶̡ͣ͊̾̈́̈́̇̆͑͌̓͏̘͓̩̟̺́͞l̢̮͉͍̝̱͇̩̰͚͙̘ͨ̌ͨͨ̈́ͧ͑̄̿ͫ̒ͭ͗̒͢͢ͅy̯̜̞̱̩̙ͮͣ͋ͪ͆ͩ̈́ͯ͐͌ͮ̉̓̿́͟͝ͅͅ ̰̬͉̠͎̯͔͇͔̠̏̒ͮͩ̎̆ͨ͘͝h̡̧̲̲̜̩̽̍ͩͭ͑̈́ͮ͗ͩ̀̚̕͜ẽ̵ͬ̒̂̿̈̇ͣ̋́͊ͦ̈̎̐̂̓̚҉̫̲̖ä͉̟̘͉̗́̉́̃̌̄̆̈́̆ͮ͆̄́ŗ̸͉̮̠̯̮̳͙̬̺̝͉̻̣̭̖̻̮̜͍͒̓̑̈́ͪ̇͒̉͂͟͞ ̢̢̖͍͇̪͕̮̘̰̝͓̙̫̪̦͇͎̱̗ͩ̑͋̓͌ͤ̐ͣ̓̅̌ͦ̿ͪ̑ͪ̀i̷̪̻͉͙̗̒̆͊ͧ̄̋̉ͧ̀͘͟͝t̵̢̧̮̼̣̓̾͂̓̆̑̓͠͠ ̛ͥ̐͆҉҉͎̬̙͈̼̮͖̜͙͓̱̹͡ͅͅm̵̢̨͍͙̲̻̰̞ͦ̍̍̾̏̕ų̢̛̳͚̲̰̤͔̱͕͊͗̅̍̀̓ͩͩ̿͋ͭ̅͜͠ͅͅt͌̀͂̈́ͩ̽̉͢҉̸̡̹͍͎̘̞̥̗͈̬̝̭͉͔̯t̴̡̰͓̮͇̬̲͎̳͚͎͉͇̥̱̜̬̾ͦ̎ͭͦͦ̏̈ͬ͛̈́̏̓͒̅̏ͩ̓̎͜͞ͅė̺̳̯̭̦͙̮̖͎̖͉̰̙̤̱̮͎̤͓̀̽ͥ͘͘ŗ̪̫̻̰̠̦̞͓͕̳̜̜̻͎͚ͩ̋̓ ̸̷̶̞̻̻͔̟̝͈͗̌͌̇́a̝͎̻̣̮ͩ̎̆̃͠sͨ͛ͩ̅̃̂̃̇͡͏̢̘̗̲̮͎̝̥̦̹̹̪̘̤͡ ̡̛̩͖͓͚͙̼̻̝͚̟̺̦̰̞̽ͯͩ̒́̕͞i̶̡̛̻͇̠̱̺̦͚̻͍̻̳̯͕̠̤͇̫ͨ̇̑ͭ̈́͌̎ͩͯͅẗ̨͉̙͔̩͎̼̜̼͉͉̣͈̠́ͤ̔ͣͥ̑ͭͯ͌͟͞͡͝ ̷̨̺̹̹̰̺͉̙̬̦̪̌ͣͩ͂ͤͤ͗ͣͮ͂̑͒̚͜͡g̢̛̯͙̙͚̥͍̗̗̦̥͍̜̫̳͛̈́ͣͥ͒ͦ͆̏ͩͤ̍ͯͮ̽ͨͣ̾ͤͅȯ̢͍͙̼̩̠̙͖̱̠͓̐͆ͥ̐̿̀͡e̷͕̰̬͓͙̖͕̩͇̮̩̟̳͖͍̫͕̊ͮ̐ͣͭͬͬͣͩ͗ͭ̉̀͡s̢̨̪̩̗̮̮͍̙̼̥̫͍͔͖͚̰̬̩͕̋́̋́̊͒̉ͪ̒̚͟͞ ̀̏̈̏́͑͑ͯ͌̉̒͞҉̥̦̬̥͙̝̪̬͘y̸ͫ͗ͯ̈́ͣ̐̈̉̐ͭͨ̔͌̎͛̽͋̓̚͜͏̬͉̦͍̝̞e͉̖̱͕̬̥̰̮̟̟ͭ͊ͨ̕͞͝͝ţ̶̶̨̬̞̠͙̲̯̱͉̠̗͚̮͎͈̝̥̻̮͍͐̉ͨ̍ͯ̈́̏ͫ̌̆̒̎̏̅ ̶͚̱͖̗͓̏̾̎̿ͩ͂͑̑̋̈́ͣ͋͒͠c̨̙̩͕̜͙̲̣̞͕̊̅̀ͭͦ̎ͯͧ͒ͭ̂͌ͨ̆̏͛͜ͅa̸̧̨̗͉͈͇̬̙̺̦̠ͮ̈́̍̓̀ͮ̇̊ͣ͑́͆̉̃̈́ͫ̋̀ͅn̶̦̦̻̪͇̝͔ͨ̈͗̿ͣ̑ͦ̐ͪ̍͐ͤ͆ͯ͒̈ͥ͐̚͟͜n̥̞̙͐͊͊ͫ̐͂͋ͤ̑̍ͥͥͤ͊ͫ͢ơ̱̖͎͔̫̲͓̟̣̼̮̻̗̫̱̇ͪ̓ͦ͑ͤͭ̾ͥ̿̏̀͊ͦ́ͭ̒̌͢͟t̶̐͌̑̓́͋ͦ̍͂̎̈́̓͌̏ͧ҉̵̨̣͉̪̼͚̼̞͓͎̳̟̲̗͟ͅ
̢̒ͫ̀́ͥ̆͗̔̓̀ͥ̃ͧ͋̀̐ͭ̀̚͏̡͍̻̥̯̙̤̠̫͎͙̯̻͔́͞f̎͂̀ͣͥ͏̶͓̤̦̺̱̟̼̭̦̰̠̮̲̤̝̺̻͔́͟i̤̘̻̟̐͛͊̉͛̾̾̆̕͜ņ̷̧̟̬̹̼̭͖͓̺̯̒͒͑͗̒̚̕͝d̶̲͍̞̣̫͍̓̑͂̅͆ͬͣͮ͟͞ ̛̥̬̲̺̯̬̼̯̜̮̥ͬͧ́͊͘͡͝ţ̵͓͕̩͈͙͖͎͖͔̼̺͍̪̓̍̆ͫͮ̾͌͗͜͝ͅͅȟͧ̐̄̀̽̎̔̓͌ͯ́ͩ̅̇͢͠҉̩͍͎̹̬̜͞͠e̶̛̞̗͎̭̫̭͔̒̈́̇̏́̓̂̌ͨ͛͢ ̴̸̡̫̳̺̬̮̣ͫ̂̓̈ͣͨͣ̐̾ͣ̀̆́̕͞w̖̠͕̫͇͖̘̰͛̎ͮ͜͢͞oͫ͒ͫ̿̈̈́ͪ̄̅́͌͆҉͓̬̙̗͓̥̠̳̠̮u̢͌ͪͩͧ͊̃҉̻̙͈̫̹̗̦̩͕̜̲̰͚n̵̫̦̳̯̻̭͍̪͚͔͕̠͔̘͗̈̽͆ͭ͗̀͟ͅd̎ͪͣͫͩ́͞͏̼̠̳̮̬̤̦̬̯̱̟̟̺ͅ ̲͍̙͙̲͎̭̩̙̻̠͈̪̩̱̝̈́̍̋̽͐͂͛̓͜͠͞f͑ͤ̂͛͋ͬ̀ͩ̐͂͏̷̧̠̗̯̬͘ͅr̉̔͒̽͑́̂̂͛̆͗̐̉̐͆̍͐ͭ̄͏̴̫̜̟̺͇̕͜o̶̗͓̘̹̠̲̠̙͍̫ͨ͑ͥ̂ͯ̈͠m̧̬͕̞͎̲̳̫̖͉̙̫͍̱̲̞̦ͧ̓̽̓̈́̓̎͘͡ ̵͇̮̞͎̠͎̟̏ͧͪ̃ͦ͂̉̒ͮͥ͝ͅẘ̛̦̼͎̮̱̖͇̩̪̗͖̲͓̽̃ͯͤ͌̏͐̇͗̆̽͒͒ͫͭͧ̏ͫ͜͡h̷̯̰̝͔̱͈̹̮̘̪͚̘̳͚̭̟̰͇̰̋̽͛͛ͩͩͬ̕͡i̡̧̧̛̩̦͈̳̩̝̹̤̟̻̮̝̩̪̲̻̞̐̈́̇͒ͫ͋̇ͣ̚͜ċ̴̸̨̪̤̟̻͎̦̮̺̯̞̐̓̅̂́͢h̶̴͖͎̦̪̣͕̻̮ͦ̒ͣ͂ͫ̋ͯ̋͊ͧ̓̍̚̕ͅͅ ̧̤̮̮̖̆̊̇ͪ̐͂͞͝i̡̽̎̋̎̇ͩ҉̢͜͏̖̱͔̖̟̹̳͇̬t̓̓͌̊̿ͯ͂̆ͮ̇ͥ̓̆̔͛҉͏̨̮̝̥͍͜ͅ ̶ͣ̐̊͒ͬ̄ͦ͊̋ͣ́ͣͨ͌͆͏̶͎͎͇̗̦̭͡f̈́ͨ͗̐ͬ͊̋̓͆͌̌҉̸̷̼̯̭͖͈̜̙͚ͅļ̷̶̝͉̖̖͓͉̲̤̲̻̺̞̝̖̦ͪ̐͐͌̃̀͞o̸̪̝̻͚̖̜̖̤̣̬̣̤͉̞͂̀̆̇̓͋̐͒͠ͅͅw̧̥̖̮̹̰͇̪̜̄̿ͫ̂̂͋̇̎ͨ̆ͫ͋͂̚͞͡s͔̠̫̬̤ͬͥ͒̌̅͊̀ͬͣ̑̄̇͊̚̚͜͞.̢̛̰̞͉̦̭͖̿̎͋ͨͫ̈́̄ͪ̋̐ͪ̃ͨ͊ͯ̄ͨ͢
̴̷̶̬͇̠̭̥̲͈͔͉̤̱̲̳̟͓ͭͥ͛̌͊̄̄͛̔̿̄ͨ̍͡ͅ
̵̢̻͓̥̘̹̟̖̫̰͚͖̝̤̻̦̻̘͌̔ͩ͐̓͜B̵̹̣͖͕̗̅̈̎͛̋͜ͅͅȩ̦̬̪̱͇̜͕̻̦̰̰̖͎̜̟͓ͣͨͨ͒͌̉͒͊͛̓͋̈́̈͛̓̌̋̋͢͡ͅͅf̴̳̩̝͇̝͓͍̩̅̈́̐ͮͥ̿́̕͝o̧̧̨̮̱͈͕̙̤̹̅̇̂̅̍ͪ̓̑͒̒̌ͫ̽̿̄ͯ͜r̴̙̩̱͇̤̞̰͎̦̖̜̪̝͌̀͐͆̌̆ͧ̅̀͋ͪ̀ͧ̆͆̀ͫ̚͘ęͪ̔͌̑̅̑́̇̋́͢҉̮͙͙̠͕̥̭̞̥ͅ ̶̛͔̫͉̲͓̝̦̹̹̤̤̭̞͈͍̘̭͙̽̂̆͂̆̊͠ͅI̴̵̧͙̥̦̮̮ͨ͋̓̽̀̃͂̌̐̚͞ ̸̷̨͇̬̼̮͂͗̃́̿ͪ̎̉̀̄͐̓̓͌̒̍̒̚͝͡m̶̴̴̥̘̙̻̼̳͔̉ͣ͛̀͑̉ͦ̏͂̂͗̅ͧ͘͞e̸̞̙̩̠̬͍̓ͮ̉ͨ͆ͨ̿̿ͧ̏͋̚͘tͪ̽ͦ͗ͨͦ̈́ͩ͏̛̛̮͍̞̥͓͖̝̫̮́̀ ̵̡̺͙̮̮͓̖̯ͫ̊͛ͧ̈̔͟ÿ̧̡̖̻̙̟̠͓͕͚̞̲̼͎̺̗̤̱̬̝̘͊̈ͣͣͯͨ͑ͪ̅͆͗ͧ̎͜͠o̷̡̊̉ͮ̀̋͆ͪ́͌͛̎͛ͤ̏͋ͣ͟͡͏̘̖̟͍̟͖̰ư̸͉̹͚̣̮̱̰͎͕͉̜ͩͫ̇̐ͫ̽̔ͪ̌̋͂͟ ̢̢̣͇͖̱͍̣̋͌̃̉ͫͫ̆̏̏͑ͪͤͭb̵̛̜̬̙̠̲̱̻̠̌̏̃ͫ̂̀a̔̒ͬ҉̵͎͙͇̖͖͟ͅb̶̳͓͎̯͙̦͈͓̖ͯ̅̆̚͞y̾ͮ̏ͤͦ͒̅̈ͯ͊҉̸̗̞̹̲͇͔̟̘͚̖̮͖̟͓̱͓͎͝͡
̧̓͆͗̈́̓̿͛̒ͧ̎̑ͦ̉ͥ͊ͭ́̚͏̯͔̞͍̞̰͈͢I̸̍̈́͑̋͏̡̮̰̬͙͍̣̻͕͠͠ ̛͉͇̹̣̞͚͎͎̒́̀̋̒̅͛̊͗͊̾̒̐̓́̀͞ḑ̓̎ͭ̋̊ͥͣͭͧͬͥͪ̒̔͂͂̊̚̚͘҉̨͉̱͉̙͖̥͍͎͙̭͔͙͖̤̙͝ͅi̹̟̙͉̬͍̬̥̯̫̳̼̳ͮ̐͌̂̑̊ͨ̋̃̑͐̓ͣͨ̕͟͢͞ͅd̸̵̡̛̪͍͈̖͎̱͖͈͚̪̖̞̰ͤ̋͛̏̐͗ͨ̈n̡̨̻̤̗̹̪̬̥̹̻͇̯͈̯̮̺̤͈͚̱ͭ̀ͬ̓ͭ̄̈́ͩ̓̑̈́̽̇'̶̧̨̋̀̔ͦͩ̏̐̎͑̄͌ͯ̌̚҉҉̦̫͓͕̤̦̻̮͙̫̤̭͈͚͚̯̖͉t̸̶͖̣̪̯̜̻̮̼̮͍̻̘͖̹̾ͨ͌ͧͣ̓ͭͪ͐ͮͫ͌ͪͣ̓̌̑͠ ̵̶̗̮̰̦̜͔͛̌̈́͂̀͑ͫͧ͟k̥̣̹̱̞̮̖̣͓̞ͮ͐ͦ͂̽̀ͨ̆͗́́̕ñ̨̻̟̖̮̣̼̠͙̪̬͉̳͇͓͓̭̆͒̏̿̀͟o̷̷̡̦̗̱̣̖̖͖̺̹ͪͬͫ̚w̸̡͉͚̞̏̇ͦ͒̇́́͜ͅ ̬͖̲̟̖̮̙͕͕̻͔̘̟̺̻͐̊̃͐́̆̈́ͧͩ̓́͢ͅw̴̳̘̖̪͍͙̰̯̰̻̫͊ͪͬ̔͟͟hͫͩ̑ͧͯ̎̽͆ͥ́ͦͯ̈́̾҉͍̝̼͙̥̻͕̰̙͘á̶͉̯̜̪̝͒͋̇̌ͯ͂̃̃͛̿̀͢ͅt̡̬̩̳̪̰͚͇̮͚̲̖̟͛̈́ͬ͛̔ͣ̍͆͂ͮ͋͂̌̈́͛́̓́̚͟ ̨͕̟͓͚͔̱͓̬̝͚͓̈́́ͧ̉͑ͥ͋͌̓̉́̈́̂ͧ͢͠͠Į̶̛̳̗̖̫͙̭͖̻̱̘̣͙͊ͪ́̌̐̓ͪ͗̍̈́̔̑̇̈̇̋͢͞ ̵̢̼̟̹̹͕̝̈́̃̑̾͝w̖̪̭̺͖̪̗̝̻̜̱̺̫̥̗̣̦̙̯͋͒ͯ̆ͯ̋̽ͤ̏ͮ͂̍̚͠a̵̢̧̳͎͈͍̠͍ͫͦ̃̾͌ͣ̽ͤ̀̚s̷̶̛̙̠̫̦̫͈̠̠̩͓̥̣̖̟͎̟̤͖ͧͥ͛ͬ̌̆ͨ̍̒̈̎̋ͫͧ̋̽͂͟͡ ̵̵̯̯͎̙̘͓̟͖͚̭̳̽̇̈́ͣͬ̄͒̈́̋̂ͫ͒̑̊̉͗̓ͫ̽̀̀ͅm̸̰͕̺͚̙̜̱̳̜̘͈̤̓̋̾͛̒ͧ́ͪͪ̇ͧͪͬ̄͌́̚͢͝͡ḯ̸̔ͬ̉̅ͩ͒ͯ͛ͮ͜͜͏̯̻̦͇͞s̡̧͈̬͓̗̩̲̱̼͚̳͎̪̠̭̙͐ͮ̈́͛ͫ̒̌͛̒͘͡ͅs̛̏̄͊͐ͤ̃́͛͗̎͐̔̎̏͏̸̳͖͙̰̮̰͓͙̻͍̪̳̖̺̟̱͝ͅͅį̸̳̗̗̱͙̘͚̫͚̪̯͌͐̃̂ͤ̾̒ń̛̪̣̫̣͉͕͚̟̲̰̊̀͑̒ͣ̔̎ͩ̀̚ͅgͪ̅̾̌̂ͪ̃̋̉͗̒ͫ̄͐҉̵̸̞͉̠͚͢͡ͅ.̢̢̛̛̰͈͈̳̫̗͇͉̳̰̦̱̘̭͓͋͛̓̅͐̂


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

People like to riot in Europe.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> People like to riot in Europe.


For good reasons, I imagine.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Estillum said:


> For good reasons, I imagine.


In some cases though not the last big UK one and there's not really any excuse. I think thete's a part in all of us that revels in chaos, but you have to reign it in.


----------



## Ki99 (Oct 12, 2012)

I wrote a poem about this blue eyed guy i know.. 

When I look into those blue eyes,
Blue as the sea,
I can hardly breathe,
because I am drowning slowly
in them

lammmeeeeeeeeee :L


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

hello students. welcome to my math class. we will be having a class trip this year, the first ever math field trip in history. it’s to hell. here we are


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Perkins said:


> hello students. welcome to my math class. we will be having a class trip this year, the first ever math field trip in history. it's to hell. here we are


That ish made me laugh. This was well timed and much f*cking needed. Gracias.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Anecdotal evidence suggests that in the game of rock-paper-scissors, players familiar with each other tie 75-80% of the time due to the limited number of outcomes. I suggest "rock-paper-scissors-lizard-Spock" It's very simple. Scissors cuts paper, paper covers rock, rock crushes lizard, lizard poisons Spock, Spock smashes scissors, scissors decapitates lizard, lizard eats paper, paper disproves Spock, Spock vaporizes rock, and—as it always has—rock crushes scissors


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I love this forum.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

What shall we use
To fill the empty spaces
Where we used to talk?
How shall I fill
The final places?
How should I complete the wall...?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://jalopnik.com/woman-brags-abo...r&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=buffer5f7d4

^ such a *****.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

What a day.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Does copy-pasting a youtube video code count as writing something......?


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that lemon chicken and cabbage in cream sauce don't go well together... but there's only one way to find out.

And no, Harry Hill fans, the answer is not "fight!" :b It's to eat it, which is what I'm going to do.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I still love this forum.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ki99 said:


> When I look into those blue eyes,
> Blue as the sea,
> I can hardly breathe,
> because I am drowning slowly
> in them





Estillum said:


> What shall we use
> To fill the empty spaces
> Where we used to talk?
> How shall I fill
> ...


<3


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0010 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Watch it! :wife ...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

The end Makes me smirk every time*...

A Poison Tree*

I was angry with my friend:
I told my wrath, my wrath did end.
I was angry with my foe:
I told it not, my wrath did grow.

And I watered it in fears,
Night and morning with my tears;
And I sunned it with smiles,
And with soft deceitful wiles.

And it grew both day and night,
Till it bore an apple bright.
And my foe beheld it shine.
And he knew that it was mine,

And into my garden stole
When the night had veiled the pole;
In the morning glad I see
My foe outstretched beneath the tree.

 -William Blake


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

He'd come down here, add a little bit to that chaotic mess. Splatter and flick paint all over wood and canvas. Squelch with feet, hands, boots, paint and glitter. Let out all of his emotions, then he'd go back upstairs. He'd have a shower and place his clothes in the washer first, and then he'd go back looking smart. Back to coasters on shiny surfaces and lists; to precision. He wouldn't think about the secret place in his cellar until he needed it again. He always needed it again.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

The Hunger Games should have had Jason Voorhees in it. He would have won it. Also why didn't the people just rise up and over throw the government?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

They should do a remake of Jaws, Jaws 2 and definitely Jaws 3 and Jaws Revenge.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Boom.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i feel so ****ed up


----------



## AzureSigma (May 28, 2013)

I really want to go to the movies and see Fast and Furious hopefully this Friday


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

As people approach, the frequency of my heartbeat increases, and as they pass it decreases. A bit like the doppler effect, except the source and the observer are one and the same.


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

...but the Moon extended its hand and caught the dinosaur in its sparkling palm. The dinosaur's heart swelled with gratitude and it told the moon it would be granted one favour.

The Moon, however, had no need for favours; being a symbol of majesty, yet the cause of envy for the Frilled Shark. The moon told the Dinosaur to travel to the ocean depths, and speak to the Frilled Shark instead.

The dinosaur now had a problem. It couldn't breath underwater. For days the Dinosaur sat alone in peace, thinking of a way to solve this problem.

Several days had passed, and the Dinosaur realised that he could ask the Seal for help. Fortunately for the Dinosaur, the Seal knew how to fashion a device to allow the Dinosaur to breath underwater.

The Dinosaur equipped this alien device, and fixed it onto his mouth. 

The Dinosaur swam for many hours, and eventually, the next day dawned. The Dinosaur grew tired, and couldn't find the Frilled Shark. Tomorrow asked the Dinosaur "Who are you looking for?"

"I am looking for the Frilled Shark" said the Dinosaur. To which Tomorrow replied:

"Frilled Shark is no more. He died trying to get to the Moon."

Doubting this horrible news, the Dinosaur swam deeper into the abyss hoping to find the Frilled Shark. He searched for hours to no avail. He swam deeper, and deeper, until eventually he could no longer handle the high pressure of the water, and he blew up.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0002 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0003 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0005 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0006 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

_Inaudible voice at the end of the line;
A breath paused by tension.
Invisible fingers suspending my spine;
as slowly dawns comprehension.
A product derived from what is yours;
built from scratch with stolen pieces.
Listening as you close all doors;
Wishing i were the one who ceases._


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

"They want you to lose your mind every time you mad,
So they can try to make you out to look like a loose canon.."

Sing For The Moment - Eminem..


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I hate my life, hold on to me
Ah, if you ever decide to leave
Then I'll go, I'll go, I'll go

I can go out every night of the week,
Can go home with anybody I meet,
But it's just a temporary high,
'Cause when I close my eyes, 
I'm somewhere with you


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Where there is desire 
There is gonna be a flame 
Where there is a flame 
Someone's bound to get burned 
But just because it burns Doesn't mean you're gonna die 
You gotta get up and try and try and try


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Life is gradual.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

“Girls can wear jeans and cut their hair short and wear shirts and boots because it's okay to be a boy; for girls it's like promotion. But for a boy to look like a girl is degrading, according to you, because secretly you believe that being a girl is degrading.” 
― Ian McEwan, The Cement Garden


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Now watch closely, everyone. I'm going to show you how to kill a god.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I miss falling in love with someone.. whatever, I'm kind of tipsy anyways..


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

**** **** **** courgette peasant platypus zeus ****ing ****ety **** ***** sand astronaut cat dwelling newt ****


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

"The blind stares of a million pairs of eyes, looking hard but won't realize they will never see"


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

When a woman opens up to you, she trusts you. Don't be the reason she puts her guard back up.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

"Both liberty and equality are among the primary goals pursued by human beings throughout many centuries; but total liberty for wolves is death to the lambs, total liberty of the powerful, the gifted, is not compatible with the rights to a decent existence of the weak and the less gifted."


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

*Lonely Logician*

_My mind churns in its solitary den;
An imaginative recluse guiding my pen.
Functions, derivatives, integrals ensue,
But without proofs, they cannot hold true.
My ink's deductions the blood of my art,
I'm a logician and math is my heart._


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Why the hell does my stepdad keep restricting my Internet access at night.

And why does my school always have these mini-carnivals. Meh. At least I get free food.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

"Nobody knows me; I'm cold,
Walked down this road all alone,
It's no one's fault but my own,
It's the path I've chosen to go"..
_-Eminem_


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Aa..
Aaa.
AACHOOO
...


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Mama mia papa pia baby got da dyereaaaaaa!


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG0_1988 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0002 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0003 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0004 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0005 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0006 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

My salsa makes all the pretty girls want to dance and take of their underpants my salsa


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"Here's to the rubble. 
A brick through every window,
a casket buried six feet deep for everybody's hero. 
Here's to our lives being meaningless.
And how beautiful it is,
because freedom doesn't have a purpose."


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

The confusion over how to pronounce "aluminum"/"aluminium" stems from an indecisiveness of the elements' discoverer, Humphrey Davy. In his original 1808 publication, he named it "alumium" to match the pattern of -ium endings. Then, for some reason, he changed it to "aluminum", which the Americans readily adopted. The British however, didn't like the deviation from the pattern, and apparently added a syllable, "aluminium".

(this spell-check seems to favor the American spelling)


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0002 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0003 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0004 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0005 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I said please talk to me
Won't you please come talk to me
Just like it used to be
Come on, come talk to me
I did not come to steal
This all is so unreal
Can you show me how you feel now
Come on, come talk to me
Come talk to me


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Estillum said:


> "Here's to the rubble.
> A brick through every window,
> a casket buried six feet deep for everybody's hero.
> Here's to our lives being meaningless.
> ...


I am loving your SH avatars, I played them all and every time I see them I get excited, I'm such a nerd


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0002 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0003 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Trust takes years to build, yet seconds to shatter.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Anything


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001_4thgrade by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0002 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

i love fat burger, f--k


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Now that the tears have begun to subside, I can resume posting.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

The inherent distance and separation between human minds is so fascinating. I think it would be kinda cool if we all went back to grunting.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

*grunts*


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

enfield said:


> *grunts*


*grunt grunt*


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Ukuleles are disturbingly cute and cheerful.. *joins the grunting choir*


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Distance doesn't always make the heart grow fonder.


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

I really love cheese but I'm lactose intolerant.... :blank


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0002 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0003 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0004 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0005 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0006 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0007 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0008 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Another Saturday. Just like last weekend.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Today the dropouts were smarter than the PhD's
As they took off with everyone's car without the keys
Today I bled failure all the way up to the sky
And I grinned hopelessly as I sit down to die


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

If you want to be rich, you've got to be a *****.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Great googly moogly


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Every interaction with every person, is like a specific skill, requiring lots of practice, time and effort. It can be very rewarding but also very tiring.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

do not attempt the power line tree
thats not safe 
when you need to run, use the branch closest to breaking


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

"I know now why you cry"

Goodbye Terminator! He was a better man than most humans. It's so sad.

:cry 

(yes I know he'll be back)


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

'_Life is pain_, Highness. Anyone who says differently is selling something"


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Misery has been my most steadfast companion.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Cheery said:


> The inherent distance and separation between human minds is so fascinating. I think it would be kinda cool if we all went back to grunting.





Sacrieur said:


> *grunt grunt*





NeuromorPhish said:


> Ukuleles are disturbingly cute and cheerful.. *joins the grunting choir*


i'm going to grunt for my ancestors *grunts* and for your ancestors *grunts* and everybody's ancestors *GRUNTS*.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0002 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0003 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0004 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0005 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0006 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0007 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0008 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0009 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0010 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_NEW by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0003 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

"I was the more deceiv'd."

- William Shakespeare, _Hamlet_


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

There's a difference in living and living well.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Why don't you﻿ purify yourself in the waters of lake Minnetonka.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

The very nature of studying goes against the basic human desire to maximize pleasure; studying, barely registering on any human pleasure scale


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"You have to know, not fear, that some day you are going to die. Until you know that and embrace that, you are useless."


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Guinevere


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

How do squirrels succed at eating every single seed in every single pinecone on every single tree in the Whole forrest, before I can even get there to pick some fresh ones up??? Damn those fast Little *******s.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

A tour of Nottingham City Centre (my city), randomly found it and liked it, he even mentions the xylophone man!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

What in the world is a nank? A couple of girls on my newsfeed from my HS on FB call each other that sometimes.  Is it some slang term or something?


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

maira20 said:


> You know what I've been thinking?!? The most unfair thing about life is the way it ends. Life is tough and what do you get at the end of it? You die!!!!
> The life cycle should go backwards.
> 
> You should die first, get it out of the way. Then you live in an old age home until you get kicked out when you're too young, you go to work. You work forty years until you're young enough to enjoy your retirement. You do drugs, alcohol, you party, you get ready for high school. You go to grade school, you become a kid, you play, you have no responsibilities, you become a little baby, you go back into the womb, you spend your last nine months floating, relaxing, sleeping, dreaming... and you finish off as an orgasm.
> ...


:lol


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I officially give up.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Well it was a nice 1.5 years. I'm gonna go cry now.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Lancelot


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

I can't sleep


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

If I found satan anywhere it would be by the tracks
Trading souls of kids like me for cheap bags of smack
When I find satan there you know I won't be thinking twice
Cause at least in hell there's rock 'n roll and there ain't no jesus christ

And I swear I left my sanity someplace in this mess
Crumpled between empty beers and packs of cigarettes
'Kick my last hope to pieces' and just hope for the best
I guess this is why my friends warned me against hopelessness


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

why the **** am i still here


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

'But why would he do that?'
'Do what?'
'Take the umbrellas and just get away.'
'Well... you never know...'
'Do you know what I think?'
'How could I, possibly. I couldn't even know if you were...'
'Oh, spare me your perpetual musings. You know what I mean.'
'I don't, actually.'
'Well, just imagine, you walk into the lounge, you take the umbrellas, and you just walk away. How many possible explanations could there be?'
'You don't possibly mean...'
'Listen, I know it sounds absurd, but...'
'I won't have it. Remember when he helped me out of that whole mess with that piano and all. How could he... I won't have it.'
'Well, it wouldn't hurt to get the lines straight before... do you have any bin litters, by any chance?'
'Oh, for heaven's sake.'


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Not a lot of things actually scare me.

Not even death scares me. 

No, I'm not afraid of dying. But, I am very afraid, of being forgotten. 

And I will make damn sure, that you don't forget me. Even if that means I have to make you hate my guts.

I can't make you love me, but I know how to make you despise me. I will die a happy boy, knowing that you hated me.

At least then, I would know that I was on your mind.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

What will it take to progress to a level where I'm no longer intensely ashamed of myself?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

"Thank you for the lovely hand sewn Cthulhu." is what I would say if I got a lovely hand sewn Cthulhu. If anyone would be so kind as to send me a lovely hand sewn Cthulhu I would greatly appreciate it and say "Thank you for the lovely hand sewn Cthulhu." is what I would say if I got a lovely hand sewn Cthulhu. If anyone would be so kind as to send me a lovely hand sewn Cthulhu I would greatly appreciate it and say "Thank you for the lovely hand sewn Cthulhu." is what I would say if I got a lovely hand sewn Cthulhu. If anyone would be so kind as to send me a lovely hand sewn Cthulhu I would greatly appreciate it and say "Thank you for the lovely hand sewn Cthulhu." is what I would say if I got a lovely hand sewn Cthulhu. If anyone would be so kind as to send me a lovely hand sewn Cthulhu I would greatly appreciate it and say "Thank you for the lovely hand sewn Cthulhu." is what I would say if I got a lovely hand sewn Cthulhu. If anyone would be so kind as to send me a lovely hand sewn Cthulhu I would greatly appreciate it and say "Thank you for the lovely hand sewn Cthulhu." is what I would say if I got a lovely hand sewn Cthulhu. If anyone would be so kind as to send me a lovely hand sewn Cthulhu I would greatly appreciate it and say "Thank you for the lovely hand sewn Cthulhu."


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Perceval


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> You have an absolutely beautiful writing style.


Thank you.  I must admit that was rather random, but I'm honoured still. :yes


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Focus on what is noble in mankind.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

He was broken on all accounts; at least it felt that way. Then he saw her: the young woman with sunken eyes that revealed a sunken heart beating within. He could tell she was broken by the way she smiled, but maybe not as broken as him. By the time he realized how broken he was himself, she had captivated him in a way that could not be undone. They cradled each other without touch under the dimming streetlights on October nights. With lipless kisses to ease the long nights, they were warmed from within. They were set on fire with the spark of love. And when the lights died, their fire kept them alive.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know why, but every time I mow the lawn I think about Batman.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I went back for this? Oh goody, another slap in the face. Anyone else wanna kick me while I'm down?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Now. NOW. The clock strikes twelve (well, twelve-o-three actually, but for poetic effect let's just say twelve). Turn the pumpkin into a grand carriage, the straw thongs into glass slippers, the wallflower into a heartbreaker. Turn reality into an anti-fairy tale with upside-down morals, reversed cause-and-effect, backward Time, anachronistic history, anarchistic logic, dissonant counterpoints - because nothing really matters and nothing really exists outside of the split second in which the transformation occurs: pumpkin into carriage, princess into maid.

And then we try to string these moments together and declare it a life well-lived. What a sham. When most of our time is spent in limbo, in anticipation, in dreams, in illogic. What makes something significant, what makes one moment more noteworthy than the next? This moment I am tired, and it is a precursor to sleep, to dreams, to inspiration gleamed in dreams, to wakefulness, to fresh energy, to a new day, to hope, to new life. Conversely, it is bound to all the other moments in my life in which I've ever been tired, in which anyone in the history of the world, ever, has been tired, a secret solidarity of he condition of human tiredness all over. And it's great. And it's depressing. And it's flailing about drowning in water grasping at straws and a sign that I need to get some sleep.

Night night.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Travis Bickle: Loneliness has followed me my whole life. Everywhere. In bars, in cars, sidewalks, stores, everywhere. There's no escape. I'm God's lonely man... June 8th. My life has taken another turn again. The days can go on with regularity over and over, one day indistinguishable from the next. A long continuous chain. Then suddenly, there is a change.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I shall paste whatever I feel like rather than write.

​
WHY DO THEY ALWAYS SEND THE POOR!
Barbarisms by Barbaras
With pointed heels.
Victorious, victories kneel.
For brand new spankin' deals.
Marching forward hypocritic
And hypnotic computers.
You depend on our protection,​
Yet you feed us lies from the table cloth.
La la la la la la la la la,
Everybody's going to the party have a real good time.
Dancing in the desert blowing up the sunshine.​
Kneeling roses disappearing,
Into Moses' dry mouth,
Breaking into Fort Knox,
Stealing our intentions,
Hangars sitting dripped in oil,
Crying FREEDOM!​
Handed to obsoletion,
Still you feed us lies from the table cloth.
La la la la la la la la la,
Everybody's going to the party have a real good time.
Dancing in the desert blowing up the sunshine.
Everybody's going to the party have a real good time.
Dancing in the desert blowing up the sunshine.​
Blast off, it's party time,
And we don't live in a fascist nation,
Blast off, it's party time,
And where the **** are you?
Where the **** are you?
Where the **** are you?​


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

may your life be long and your decisions be weird.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sometimes, you need someone else to help you take the first step.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

"Be yourself, there's plenty of others already," they say. 
Maybe it has all been a choice. Could it be? If life leads you into an unknown corridor, but you don't protest, have you still chosen for it? Is there such a thing as passive activity?
If you see a child drowning but don't intervene, you are a monster. If it's you who is drowning and you fail to make it to the shore, why would you be a victim?
I have become a desert, but if it rains, a desert becomes a paradise.
If everyone looks at the flash, turn your head to the dust. Maybe this makes a difference.
Yesterday night, I dreamt I was a convict. Tonight, I dreamt I was a mayor. 
Be different, there's plenty of yourself already.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Blood looks very beautiful.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

You've carried on so long 
You couldn't stop if you tried it.
You've built your wall so high
That no one could climb it.
But I'm gonna try


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

A̹̪̖ͧ̄n͖̓̆̌̏̒ͨ̌d̥̹̱̻̘̾͆ͣͫ̅̎ͅ ͙̺̲̈́̓͋͊ͫ̔ͥͅṉ̞͉̼̐̈́ͫ͊o̳͈̦̰̼̱̬ͪ̃̔ͩ̌͂w̤͎͕̹̩̠̋̾͆̉ͧ̓͆̾ ̰̈́͂́͛͂̃̚ỹ͍̲̳̯ͭͭ̍ͦ͐̚ͅo̦̳̎̌ͣ͐u͔̼̯̻̥ͬ̂̑ͣͅ ͈̗͓̠̥͆ͪ̉d̗̮̣̈́ͤ̏̀̃̈́ͩ̏o̟͉̹̫̣̯̥͒̆͂̌ͩ̾ͤ̉̃ ͚̯̪̪͉̻́͗͆̑͒w̪̜̘̖̋h̟̗̰͛̽͂͗̊͆̐ͦa͙͔̺̲̥̝͖̩ͩ͌́̄ͪ̔ͧ̚t̟͂ͯͮ͋̎̊ͥ̎͊ ̺̖̘̗͎̇̽t̮̞̺̩̰̼̩̭́h̘͇̯͓͓̯̱̽̾͗ͪe̩͉͇̠ͮ̈́̌y̦̱̝ͦ̄̈́ ̫̩̘̹͓̲͉̬̣̈́̐̄̌̍̍t̜̱̫͈̲̦̼̒̈ͬ̇͂̇ỏ̹̹̩ͫͥ̎̿̈ͭl̺̖͎͇̭̀ͭͥ̋d͈ͨͧ́ ̗̘͍̯̟̖̫ͤ͊ͦ͑̓̌ͩ͋ͅy͉̘ͯͯ̔ạ̲̼̠̫͚̯ͥͬ̔̓̓̑̿ͩͅ
̭̳̭̤̭̙̹ͤͯͮ͗̄ͅA̖͉̠͓̙͈͓̳̍̾ͭ̋ͭͭ̽̊n̮̼͔͉͚̼̱̙ͬ̈ͤͧ͊͋d̗͓̣̩͖ͬ͂̾̾̍͌ͦ̇̉ ̪͖̻̀n̺̱̋̊̒͌̌͋ͨ̾o̙͇̖͍̰͎̝̔ͬ̂ͅw̜̙͎͎̙̼ͤ͊ͭ̽̆̄ ͚͚̠̖̳̙͖̞̅̌̿ͫͩͭ̄y̖ͬ̂ͩ͌́̀̆o͖͉̗̲̤̬ͫ̀̿͂̎ͣ̈́ṵ̗̼̝͈̟͇̔͌͂ͧ ͇̹͇̣̲̏̄̈́̊ͧ̔d̝̟͓̪̜̬̓ͤ̾o̺̱̹̐̋͂̑̾ͫ̐ͭ̚ ̇ͤ̆̋͌̎ͪ̌ͅw̺̌̈́ͫͪ̇̍h̜͍̼͎̘͓̖͉̑̔å̩̞̯̣̤̜̖ͩ̽̾t̪̘͉̋̋̈ͨ ̼̫̲̯̩̬͔̱̟ͬ̏̑̌̌͗ͦt̤̣ͯͥ̀͒ͧ̑͛ͩḫ̟̳̹͑ͬ̄͌͋͆ͅe͖̭͎̦ͧ̀ͩͭ̚y̠͇̦̗̗͛̿ͫ̚ ̙̓͐̈́̏ẗ͓̳̗͙͇̯̝́̾̊̿ͧͫ̇͒ͅo̘̾̐ͧl͖̱̣͔̣̫͚̊ͭ̆̄̆̋ͯd̗ͫ͐ͧ̊ͭ ̫͈̗̜̩ͧͧ̎̒̉ͫͤ̽y̦̺͚ͭ̏͗ͭ̏͂̄̾a̟̼͇̳̯̪͙̋


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

**** you, I won't do what you tell me
**** you, I won't do what you tell me


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Everything i did, i did to make you proud!!!!! Tell me how proud you are, shifu! Tell me! Tell meee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Browsing SAS forums, all I see is thread repetition
Can't get laid because I’m a "nice guy" justification
You need social status, social circle, a high reputation
TPOWERed by the force of sexual frustration
Lonely Friday night, no plans but masturbation
Beating their dicks so hard, bloodstains appear, menstruation


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

infamous93 said:


> Browsing SAS forums, all I see is thread repetition
> Can't get laid because I'm a "nice guy" justification
> You need social status, social circle, a high reputation
> TPOWERed by the force of sexual frustration
> ...


that was beautiful.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

"Give a man a fire and he is warm for a few hours. But set a man on fire and he is warm for the rest of his life."


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"Me I'm a rat caught in the Hot Topic trap-
Spend your allowance on an anarchy hat,
That you can take off when you're home with your mom,
But with your punk friends you can put back on.
You expect me to care that you dyed your hair?
Do you think that makes you a rebel compared
To any other fashion follower?
I'm afraid you're still a trendy mother****er,
And I don't wanna be associated with 
Such a ****in' waste of chemicals"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pantsless Friday, shirtless Saturday, naked Sunday! Everyday's a fun day! :boogie:boogie:boogie Wooo! Wooo!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hope fades fast as reality sinks in.


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

I wish I had a bull horn so that I can scream at people in the middle of class.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll break your ****ing kneecaps if you touch my rubber ducky again!


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Listening to crust punk and playing Viva Piñata...
Thug Lyfe


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just slapped my phone against my hand and it sounded like fapping. :blank


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

"My debauchery I undertook solitarily, by night, covertly, fearfully, filthily, with a shame that would not abandon me... I was then already bearing the underground in my soul."


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

It's got dark. In my memories, it never got dark in the summer.
'Yes, because, as a child, you went to bed at 8 PM.'
There's more to it than that. The perpetual brightness of past summers was not some temporal coincidence, it was essential.
In the summers of my memory, it never rained either.
There was nothing but dusk. We would walk from my house to hers in the evening, shooting Harry Potter spells out of our fictional wands, walking one hour over eight hundred metres.
And all the time, there would be dusk. It would never get dark entirely.

'Oh it gets dark, it gets lonely 
On the other side from you 
I pine alot, I find the lot 
Falls through without you'


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Could really use a hug.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish I would have went to pro wrestling school and be trained to be a pro wrestler. I would love to be trained and buy a pro wrestling ring.


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Feel so confused, panic attacks once again ((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

panic attacks ..................

but as I've told someone "look, it's just something I live with. I'm not gonna magically get "better" anytime soon.

also, pancakes.


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sleep hates me.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Kodaline's music videos make me cry ;___;


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

TryingMara said:


> Could really use a hug.


How about an e-hug? :squeeze

-------------------------

These cheddar flavored cracker chips taste pretty good.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> How about an e-hug? :squeeze
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> These cheddar flavored cracker chips taste pretty good.


Thank you! Having another bad day, I really need that hug. Would it be too much to ask for one of your chips, too? LOVE cheddar flavored anything.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

let's oooooown this exam tomorrow.

seriously.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

_*I feel infinite*
There's a thunderstorm in my head,
and I'm lost but not alone.
"Don't be nervous", she said
above the husky gramophone. 
"Broken dolls can find a home,
we are the misfits united".
But my face, it turned to stone,
since I know it's unrequited_


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

doctrine of blueberries


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

TryingMara said:


> Thank you! Having another bad day, I really need that hug. Would it be too much to ask for one of your chips, too? LOVE cheddar flavored anything.


Awww. Here's an extra e-hug then. :squeeze Oh, sure! Take them all! =D You can even have some of my Smarties and a chocolate Yoohoo drink. :3


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Awww. Here's an extra e-hug then. :squeeze Oh, sure! Take them all! =D You can even have some of my Smarties and a chocolate Yoohoo drink. :3


How sweet, you made my day! Nothing like offers of sweets and treats to brighten your mood


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

TryingMara said:


> How sweet, you made my day! Nothing like offers of sweets and treats to brighten your mood


Yay! I made someone feel better. :> If only they were real and not fake e-food. :b


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"The earth is not dying, it is being killed, and those who are killing it have names and addresses."


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Masochist...machosist...machocyst...nacho cyst?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"..I've always had a fondness of Jason films, because I hate eighties fashion trends and it's nice to see people being punished for them."


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

_"So when you find yourself locked onto an unpleasant train of thought, heading for the places in your past where the screaming is unbearable, remember there's always madness. Madness is the Emergency Exit. You can just step outside, and close the door on all those dreadful things that happened. You can lock them away. Forever."_


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't get him, seems like he's enjoying his new life and doesn't care for his old friends any longer. That's acceptable since he and his old friends rarely meet. we met like once a year after we graduated from high school. But really? he put me on the same level as his friends? I thought I was his friends? Okay then, I don't know anything about him as much as his true friends do. I guess I'm just his high school friend. I know I shouldn't be clinging to people. c'mon, people go, people leave.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0002 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0003 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0004 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0005 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0006 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0007 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0008 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0009 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0010 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0011 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0012 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

_"He who makes a beast_ of _himself_, gets rid of the pain of being a man"


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

i want to see something eternal


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yesterday, I wasn't in the mood for anything sweet. I was hoping that I'd keep that up but now, I want a Kit-Kat bar. I might wait to go to the store to get one.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Sometimes I like to wrap myself in tinfoil and pretend I'm Robocop.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

I see a plane fly overhead, and wish it would crash so I could feel something other than reviled loneliness.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

DSC00132 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00133 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00134 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00135 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00136 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00137 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00138 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00139 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00140 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00141 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

DSC00142 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00143 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00144 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00145 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00146 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00147 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00148 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00149 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00150 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00151 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

DSC00152 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00153 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00154 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00155 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00156 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00157 by trulietrice, on Flickr


DSC00158 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

anything


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

The draconian censorship rules on this this site are starting Rub me up like a bed full of biscuit crumbs. I imagine it illustrates a lager problem with society as a whole and isn't overtly the site creators fault, but that makes it no less irritating.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.kiwisbybeat.com/minusb8.html


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

One step forward, two steps back.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I really need to go on a date. I haven't been on one in four months. Ugh.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0010_NEW by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

You're a llama.
Ya mama.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Seven lies multiplied by seven multiplied by seven again.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

When I was little I thought I couldn't die because I was the main character..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Smarties rhymes with farties. Smarties farties. I have fun playing around with words. :3


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I guess I misplaced my ability to care.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know what these weird bumps are that I get on the inside of my cheek. They're always painless and small. When I slide my tongue against it, it feels soft. They just pop up here and there. I've been getting them for years. They always seem to go away within like a day to a few days. I was googling some things about it and it sounds like it could be a blood blister. I can't see what color it is with my flashlight, though. It's hard to get my flashlight at a right angle in there to see it. I never really thought anything of these bumps until now. I guess it's no big deal if I've been getting them for years.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

God I love Horrible Histories


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Another hour of Super 8 movies and I think that I will have covered film post 1978.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

It's the colors all the colors the colors I tell ya. :yes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Love

The more I think about it and watch scenes or whatever from spring breakers the more Vanessa goes into character so much like she's interesting. It's not really acting just she was good I guess. I always liked her so whatevs. She looks like she is fun to hang out with or might be a dirty minded person. I dunno.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

didnt you hear me maury, i just retired


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Extended time on the internet makes me want to wipe out the entire human race.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Rise above and enter the path of self-discovery. What is there left to lose ?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lick, spank, tinkle, wank.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Oh so now someone wants to give me the silent treatment, it's alright I've seen this before :yes, not even gonna say anything.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I severely regret the amount of chips I ate today.


----------



## CherryBlossom (Jul 4, 2013)

Just counted the amount of mosquito bites I've got (23)


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I have saved around 6 people from suicide before, but also harassed one person to the point where she threatened to hurt herself. It is a terrible regret of mine.

I was a very stupid, yet happy child when I was young and have always been the exact opposite since my mother's bipolar weakened my family.

I dream deeply to have power over others, and have fantasized multiple times to be some sort of shapeshifter.

I have made people scream in front of my face with zero reaction but laughter.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Humour me


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

but i don't want to go to Thailand.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

We all fight the tendency to snap sometimes...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"Marla’s philosophy of life is that she might die at any moment. The tragedy, she said, was that she didn’t."


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Wish I had someone to turn to, who knows and understands me better than anyone iml now, yet still wants to be around me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

'The introduction of Wicca to America led to a new development. Americans used the term "Wicca" to refer solely to British traditions of neopagan witchcraft. As the term "Wicca" was increasingly understood to refer to all neopagan witches, the term "British Traditional Wicca" was adopted for New Forest-descended covens. In Britain however, the term has not gained popularity, as being "British" is unremarkable in Britain.'

"as being "British" is unremarkable in Britain."

hahaha unremarkable. It's true though, yeah :')


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm thinking about deleting my OkCupid account. It seems like I only get two messages every other day. I don't understand. :/ Even when I update my profile, I don't get but like three more messages than if I didn't even update it. And most of the guys that talk to me are meanies. Maybe I should just update my profile more. I used to only update it like twice a month. That could be why. I really don't know. :blank I'm tired of waiting to go on dates. I have no luck with dating. :rain


----------



## EverydayBattle (Sep 17, 2012)

I want to run my face through a cheese grater.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I just lifted my mattress up out of curiosity, and found a couple of chocolates and a campino sweet hidden underneath, God knows how long they've been there..


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm addicted to bass...Sorry neighbors!


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

EverydayBattle said:


> I want to run my face through a cheese grater.


That sounds very painful.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I have last months keywords of interest, but they are bland. I wrote 6 more pages of plot ideas, an addition to my 2010 structure. The beginning pages could be at the lake. doesn't matter.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I just won Last Post Wins.


----------



## Creepy Little Clown (Jun 15, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I
> just lifted my mattress up out of curiosity, and found a couple of
> chocolates and a campino sweet hidden underneath, God knows how long
> they've been there..


you've inspired me to look under my mattress, off I go (fingers crossed that I find my confidence under there)


----------



## Creepy Little Clown (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a playlist on my iPod called .. Now That's What I Call Feeling Suicidal .. Is that TOO weird?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

You can ask questions to members of the Haskell community on mailing lists, IRC, or StackOverflow. We recommend installing the Haskell Platform.
------------------------------------
Here is the definition of eval. Each of the nine cases in the table above has a line or two or three here, and the definition of eval needs nothing but those nine cases. The eval function takes two arguments: an expression, x, and an environment, env. An environment is a mapping from variable names to their values and will be covered in depth in the next section.


----------



## Raevin (Jul 6, 2013)

As he pulled his blade from the man's lifeless form, he looked across the field scattered with bodies. Turning to his companion, he said, "It is done. Not another butterfly will be disturbed in this field ever again."



Creepy Little Clown said:


> I have a playlist on my iPod called .. Now That's What I Call Feeling Suicidal .. Is that TOO weird?


And not in the slightest, sounds like something I'd do, lol XD... Wait, if I'd do it then it might be too weird, better ask someone else. >_>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Man, I think it's going to rain all month long. It's been doing this for I think a week now. There's supposed to be thunderstorms for the next nine days. Right when I want to get out and do stuff. -___-


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

"Plastic Dreams"

This strange object, what is it?
Its surface polished black, the afternoon light
Distorted in its visage
Fine ridges paint a circular portrait.
Code, perhaps, of a moth-eaten society’s
Hubris and vanity.

No, something clicks.
The woman begins to remember.
Warm evenings when the apartment sang
Of adulterous love, dreams long gone.
Hazy fragments show the (record) spinning round
And round.

Who was the man on the lonely platform?
(Nobody knows)
Does it not matter if we all die?
(Maybe)
Change the facts, change the world?
(Probably not)

No stranger to the one called Steve,
High on shimmering stardust,
She remembers all and nothing.

A journey where, in death, life is born.
Pain is pleasure,
And the damned don’t cry.

Days bleed into weeks bleed into
Months bleed into years.
First kiss, first dance, first drink,
First fist.
Everything’s past.

Dusty memories peel away in
Layers, the soil of experience.
The needle drops, telling stories of old. 
Scratch, scratch, watch it go round. 
She loses herself, only to be found.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

it was only a flicker of a human moment yet of an unspeakable weight
what more could i have said?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to be cremated when I die now. Not that I'm thinking about death. It just popped into my head last night.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Can't you just be happy to see another person fitted up, lookin' dipped and buttered and shinin' and glistenin'?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have been getting bitten by fleas on and off for 2 and a half years now and I'm not exaggerating because I remember exactly when this has been starting. It gets so bad to the point where I scratch that the bumps turn into sores. I scratch them so much that it starts burning. I don't mind getting sores because I like picking at them but this needs to stop. My mom won't do anything about it. I know her. She's lazy to even do something about it. If I was to tell her, she'd just shrug it off like it's no big deal. I'm pretty sure if I was to say something to her about getting an exterminator to deal with it, she wouldn't even care about doing that. And I'm a little worried because I know fleas carry diseases. D: I told her about getting rid of these fleas again not too long ago but she wouldn't listen. My mom doesn't care. I'm starting to think she wouldn't even care if I had sores all over my body oozing with blood from them. I have bumps all over me on my foot, the back of my right leg, my arms, my lower back, and my wrist. I feel like getting my friggin' hands amputated just so I won't scratch them. >_< I don't want these pests eating me alive. I feel like an animal with fleas all over me. Ugh.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I don't think I'm being paranoid, if it is what I think it is and who I think it is I'm pissed. I know what I know, and I know what it is. Why, why would someone do something like that? Ugh! Come on...really?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Eating healthy is IMPOSSIBLE IMO. Seriously. I can´t. I should but I always have a hard time with it and it messes with my emotions.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I pooped twice yesterday


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't get rid of these fleas! D: I just keep finding more and more of them. They're just itching me all over and I don't know what to do. I would call an exterminator but I'd get in trouble.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

"We're not computers, Sebastian."


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hate people. My dad was talking about this man next door that's like in his 60s complaining about our dog saying that he acted like he was going to attack him. What a liar. That dog has never showed any signs of attacking anyone. He's a completely nice dog. And my dad is going to put him back in the pin. :mum This is so unfair! That man is lying. I'm pretty sure. People suck.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I hate people. My dad was talking about this man next door that's like in his 60s complaining about our dog saying that he acted like he was going to attack him. What a liar. That dog has never showed any signs of attacking anyone. He's a completely nice dog. And my dad is going to put him back in the pin. :mum This is so unfair! That man is lying. I'm pretty sure. People suck.


I might go up to that man and get the truth out of him if my SA doesn't get in the way. Ha, I doubt I'd be able to. My dad was telling me that man said our dog roams around neighborhoods at night. :roll Like that's something to complain about. What about people who go around at night? Can that really be any different? He probably didn't want our dog roaming around and just lied saying he tried to attack him. I want some answers and I want them now. There's no reason for someone to get away with this. He has a dog of his own but it's a small dog. Now, our dog's just going to be depressed sitting in his pin all the time just because of that *******.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

God-dammit I like it!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Why do I keep listening to the Sun is Often Out? God damnit Patrick Wolf ;_; also Amanda Palmer. All the feels in your music, you two.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My goal is to lose maybe 20 more pounds. That would put me at 90 pounds. If I exercise everyday for probably 25-30 minutes for a couple of months, I can reach my goal. I already count calories, so that part won't be a problem. Plus, exercising makes me feel good. And I'm going to eat some of these fiber one bars. I need more fiber in my diet. Already did two days of exercising. Feels good. :boogie


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

True Blood cracks me up so much, so many hilarious characters seriously. Endlessly entertaining.

'Does this mean we're not ****ing?'

'Sadly Ginger no, we will not be ****ing on this occasion. However the night will come when we do. This I promise you.'


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I know
a place
where you
never
get harmed.
A magical
place with
magical charms.
Indoors,
Indoors,
Innn-dooors. .


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I have Labyrinthitis because I have such bad balance. :/


----------



## theinkling (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know what to write...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love my laptop. My laptop is my friend. <3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I walked on the treadmill for 20 minutes today. \(^_^)/ The bottom of my left foot couldn't take it, since it still hurt from wearing my sandals while walking to the library. I'd feel silly walking in my walking shoes to the library. :/ And they make my balance a lot worse. So, I think I walked for a total of 40 minutes today. I know for sure it was 30 minutes. I'm cutting out the chocolate for awhile, too. I wasn't even constantly thinking about chocolate today. =D


----------



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pickles in the jar.. Pick pickles in the jar. 
Pickles in the jar tell me what you are. 
Cheese tomatoes and unicorns! Don't forget unicorns!!

... What am I doing with my life xD


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Edition 1


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"You don't have it any better, you don't have it any worse-
You're an irreplaceable human soul with your own understanding of what it means to suffer
And that’s a huge bummer"


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Another one of those nights when I wake up.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_So now I'm alone
And I can think for myself_


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

So, my dad is getting surgery in a week to get his gallbladder taken out and to get a hernia repaired. I didn't know you could live without a gallbladder. O_O

-----------------

Thirty five minutes on the treadmill today. Yay. =D I skipped exercising yesterday, though. :/ Well, walking in the store made up for that.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

A bloodstained towel resting on my lap,
hide me undercover as upon my door they tap.

Sooth me with your soft lullaby, as a heavenly scent
lingers on my belongings worn on the days we spent

together in limbo, with your sweet kisses.
Homesick, but tis not the house my heart misses;

nor the air that constantly occupied my mind,
replaced by a despair every time i wake up and find;

this is not the place for an indecisive bundle of cells,
for a mind in which melancholy and cynicism dwells.

It belongs with you, my frail alienated soul,
and in projection, may us reach our common goal.

But i watch my dreams shrivel in the dust,
doubting they were ever more than scrap and rust.

There used to be other passions in life i recall,
not mere casual interests in a shadow so tall;

looming yet casted by a modest frame,
scorching rivers setting my veins aflame.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

So, apparently Despicable Me 2 isn't just playing in 3D. I looked at the website wrong. >_< Dangit. Well, I could always go see it next week. =D Hehe, I went shopping yesterday and got a Despicable Me 2 t-shirt. I should wear it up there. \(^_^)/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This word came into my head, literally out of no where that I'd never heard before. Occitané, well I googled it and I don't think it's a word? but it does sound an awful lot like occitan which is apparently a language and a region:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occitan_Valleys

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occitania

so cool unconcious mind


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

New Neighbours just moved in, they're foreign. So many foreign people (or non foreign people not speaking English) here that I never hear anyone speaking English. I'm not really bothered, just an observation. I kind of want to know what language they're speaking though because I can't make this one out. They're always talking really loudly in the garden.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ew, my dad was listening to Cher earlier. uke


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

"alone

alone to feel my sickness. the sickness that is a part of every living creature. the sickness of life, that grows in a woman's stomach, like a cancer bringing death to a reality that has already died"


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

*wonders if there are any Emulator II's available on eBay*


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"Ladies and Gentlemen! You've read about it in the papers! Now witness, before your very eyes, that most rare and tragic of nature's mistakes! I give you: the average man! Physically unremarkable, it instead possesses a deformed set of values; Notice the hideously bloated sense of humanity's importance, Also note the club-footed social conscience and the withered optimism. It's certainly not for the squeamish, is it? Most repulsive of all, are its frail and useless notions of order and sanity. If too much weight is placed upon them... 
They Snap."


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Always watching you
I'm lurking on your profile
I need a hobby


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm feeling great and for the first time in a long time I don't think its the coffee!! I've still got the anxiety but at least im not depressed anymore! wooooohooo!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello darkness, my old friend


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_Now we're rearranging/
There's no use denying/
The mountains and valleys/
Can't you hear them sighing?_

_The Landscape Is Changing_ by Depeche Mode


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

It's time to d-d-d-d-duh-duh-DUEL!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Went to the movies by myself. Yay. :blank Fun stuff I guess.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"In some remote corner of the universe, poured out and glittering in innumerable solar systems, there once was a star on which clever animals invented knowledge. That was the haughtiest and most mendacious minute of 'world history'-yet only a minute. After nature had drawn a few breaths the star grew cold, and the clever animals had to die."


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

The star-crossed lovers raised their sharpened blades and went to work on the sleeping couple.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That moment when you see an adorable cat GIF that just makes you get all ecstatic.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I should have went.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

The poem "When I Have Fears That I May Cease To Be" by John Keats still fascinates after all these years.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have so much love for this song and the scene it played in, in Game Of Thrones:






So well done. The subtleties of their acting and the build up to the scene. <3


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Raeden said:


> Always watching you
> I'm lurking on your profile
> I need a hobby


:haha This made me laugh really hard for some reason.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's to being a loser for the rest of my life. :boogie I'm going to do this thing where I celebrate it once a year. Can't wait. :yay :banana


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Taaylah said:


> :haha This made me laugh really hard for some reason.


I should quit school and spend my time writing Haiku's about my stalking habits.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Turn the planet into a glass parking lot.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool cars, guns, and a dog. What else could a lonely guy like me need?


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

If it gets any hotter in my bedroom, I'm going to literately burst into flames.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I wish I was a millionaire. >_>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just had a really awkward dream last night that my 60 something year old neighbor wanted me to come over to his house and I did. I think he wanted me to come over to help him find a camera or something. O_O I have no idea why. But he was doing sexual stuff to me and spanking me with a towel. :wtf Man, that is weird.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Cool cars, guns, and a dog. What else could a lonely guy like me need?


a beer or two?


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I just had a really awkward dream last night that my 60 something year old neighbor wanted me to come over to his house and I did. I think he wanted me to come over to help him find a camera or something. O_O I have no idea why. But he was doing sexual stuff to me and spanking me with a towel. :wtf Man, that is weird.


at first i didn't realize this was a dream... was disturbed


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The freedom was better than breathing, they said.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

*Time to go*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lipizzan said:


> at first i didn't realize this was a dream... was disturbed


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lipizzan said:


> a beer or two?


No, I drink old fashions. I like to stay classy.


----------



## SaneCatLady (Jul 16, 2013)

What I wouldn't give to own the movie Hook right now.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> No, I drink old fashions. I like to stay classy.


aha. You must be The Most Interesting Man in The World


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lipizzan said:


> aha. You must be The Most Interesting Man in The World


Nah, I'm far from interesting. He drinks XX. That stuff is piss water. I have no respect for the man.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Nah, I'm far from interesting. He drinks XX. That stuff is piss water. I have no respect for the man.


understandable


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lipizzan said:


> understandable


?


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> ?


that you have no respect for someone who drinks ****ty drinks.
sorry, i had a whole explanation written out and then thought to myself "no that is silly, just write one word!" clearly did not go over well.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lipizzan said:


> that you have no respect for someone who drinks ****ty drinks.
> sorry, i had a whole explanation written out and then thought to myself "no that is silly, just write one word!" clearly did not go over well.


One word is fine, it keeps people guessing and wanting to know more. Something that only the most interesting people do


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> One word is fine, it keeps people guessing and wanting to know more. Something that only the most interesting people do


oh mymy, i must be terribly interesting then


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Merlin


----------



## Whatrnames4 (Apr 24, 2013)

I really really really hope I get off this ****ing island soon. If hawaii sank the US wouldn't be missing a GD thing. Liberal pansies...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was staring at all the little flat moles on my arm and realised my arms were like chocolate chip cookies hahaha (well mainly my right shoulder.)


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Finally got around to buying that condensed water.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, so I got a strange message on OkCupid with this guy calling me by my real name. He lives in Florida and messaged me saying that he recognized me, then asked me if I kept in contact with insert name here. :S I don't even remember the name that he mentioned. Then, he said it shocked him to see a familiar face and he doesn't even look familiar. >_< What is going on? I want answers and I want them now. This is some freaky deaky stuff. :afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Okay, so I got a strange message on OkCupid with this guy calling me by my real name. He lives in Florida and messaged me saying that he recognized me, then asked me if I kept in contact with insert name here. :S I don't even remember the name that he mentioned. Then, he said it shocked him to see a familiar face and he doesn't even look familiar. >_< What is going on? I want answers and I want them now. This is some freaky deaky stuff. :afr


Welp, he just messaged me asking me if I ever went to a HS in Florida. lol So, I guess maybe this girl he's talking about has the same name as me and looks just like me. :um Talk about a really weird coincidence. :um That's really strange because I remember second semester of college, my instructor for my medical terminology class asked me if I was at the hospital one day and when I told her that I wasn't, she looked at me funny and said that the girl looked just like me. O_O She said that she was trying to say hey to her but she never did. Ha. I guess I have two doppledangers. Holy ****.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I remember in 2009 when nearly everyone contracted Gaga fever because the Bad Romance video blew their minds. I watched it again the first time in a few years, and my jaw still dropped upon seeing it. That part where there's diamonds all around her and the part where she's walking with that bear head coat is just so gorgeous. Lady Gaga is gimmicky. But that video/song was when her gimmick was gold and when you were innocent. It was nothing you expected and it took you by the throat. Don't lie to me.


----------



## CrossYuuki (Jul 22, 2013)

I want to write a book


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

500 days such a good movie.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm making good progress on my horror game ^.^


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep, I got nothing for me. Everyone's moving on. My sister is looking for a new house. Hope she enjoys it. I have nothing. No friends, no boyfriend (not that I want one right now anyways), no pet to make me happy, my sisters don't make me feel special at all, and a ****ty father on top of that. I need a pet. It would cure my depression but I can't get one because of my greedy father who hates animals. I hope an animal comes along one day and bites him. It seems like everyone has at least one of those except for me. I just want to stay in my room all the time. I'm tired of going out. It's not just magically going to change my mood. In fact, it makes it worse. It just makes me realize how lonely I am going out alone. **** it all. I just want to go back to the days where I just cared about watching movies and getting attached to the characters in them and listening to music. :rain It was so much easier that way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The Big C all the feels ;_;


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yay! Sitting in my room with the lights off and crying. Depression is fun stuff. :yay
**** you depression.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Got a Devil's haircut in my mind


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

the world is a vampire


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

..there was a prophecy. Just before his head died, his last words were "Death is but a door, time is but a window: I'll be back."


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I listened to some of Charles Manson's music the other day.. I find a convicted murderer singing about how "People say I'm no good" weirdly hilarious.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

It's too hot, i'm melting. Winter, Y U no coming already!?


----------



## Macker (Jul 18, 2013)

I want to feast upon sucking pig at noon!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i said a hip hop hippie to the hippie the hip hip a hop and you dont stop a rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat

















i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth i whip my hair back and forth


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Eeeek!!! There's a huge bumble be keeps buzzing around me wont leave me alone. Agggh : (


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I wish i had the confidence to show my dance skills...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

But check your window.. he’s at your window...


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0002 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0003 by trulietrice, on Flickr

IMG_0004 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0005 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0006 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0007 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0008 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Now, I get someone telling me that I look like their ex-girlfriend. I don't want to look like anybody. :cry Well, maybe I do but I already have two dopplegangers now.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I accidentally busted the **** out of my old Ipod that I've had since the beginning of high school.. I think I'm going to cry


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Estillum said:


> I accidentally busted the **** out of my old Ipod that I've had since the beginning of high school.. I think I'm going to cry


Aww, that sucks.  I'd hate it if that happened. I'd probably be crying over it for days. You should get a new one.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Сегодня вечером это сома на ужин.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went out driving and saw a rabbit in someone's yard. =) So cute.


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

I just stuck my head out of the window, got rained on and woke the neighbours by shouting "IT'S RAINING!" I am actually really proud of that. I think it's the amount of sugar in two litres of Pepsi that did it.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm so tired now that everything makes me giggle.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I've had similar dreams/nightmares for around 4-5 days now. All with the same theme but different settings and things in them.

I don't want to go to bed and have another one.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel like I say stupid stuff a lot of the times. :blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I finally got rid of all these fleas by myself. I caught like 50 of those ****ers. >=] I'm sure they'll come back, though. They always do. D:


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Smoke good, eat good, live good.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

It's so nice out, wish I could share it with someone..anyone really- friend, relative, doesn't have to be a SO. Oh wells. I didn't go far, I don't feel safe anymore.


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

I love you.


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

You only live once.


----------



## jool (Jul 29, 2013)

Where is the hope I used to have?


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Can I just..I don't know, stop being me?

Aka a neurotic freak?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm Virginia Woolf.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

For some reason now every one and there mom has their hair dyed pink around here now ever since I started doing it in high school... I guess it's time to change things up.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Let's only write in obscure places online about how we are secretly dying on the inside.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just took a nap that was less than an hour long. It seemed like it was at least two hours. :|


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy mother earth
Crying into space
Tears on her pretty face
For she has been raped

Killing your future blood
Fill her with disease
Global abortion please
That is what she needs


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't talk about it
It won't show
Be about it
Its bout to blow


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Why is it when I see that my tooth brush is slightly shifted my first thought is: "Holy **** my brother is trying to poison me" and not "Oh someone must of accidentally shifted it digging for stuff"?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.thechurchofgoogle.org/

Best thing I've found in a long while.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Scrat's acorn caused the tree to split and fall onto Rango's igloo, shattering it into tiny bits.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

**** you, *****y lady on the phone. I was completely nice to you, and you ****ing instantly reject my application. Get over yourself.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Whatever I write, most of the time I end up deleting it... it's getting tiring, honestly...



shelbster18 said:


> Pain, pain go away. Come again another day. Pain, pain go away. Come again another day...


Does it work? So I'd know if to try something similar :teeth

I agree with your signature.

...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HollowPrince said:


> Whatever I write, most of the time I end up deleting it... it's getting tiring, honestly...
> 
> Does it work? So I'd know if to try something similar :teeth
> 
> ...


No, it isn't. :cry Nothing works to make pain go away. Except maybe cats. Well, not exactly. They do cheer me up for a bit, though. Try looking at cat pics. :3 Unless you don't like cats.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> No, it isn't. :cry Nothing works to make pain go away. Except maybe cats. Well, not exactly. They do cheer me up for a bit, though. Try looking at cat pics. :3 Unless you don't like cats.


Damn :/ True....
Yeah, cats tend to work. Rabbits too 










But this... almost always works for me:


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

making cool sounds with coins.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

*still wants an Emu Systems Emulator II*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

foshizleee


----------



## App (Jun 28, 2013)

*Anything*

I like to help my fellow man
And work for charity
For Oxfam & for Shelter
And those worse off than me
Bangladesh, Barnardo's Homes
And though I don't get paid
It does one good to do some work
For things like Christian Aid

But of all the work that I have done
For the homeless overseas
The work that pleased me most of all
Was not for refugees;
But for a place in England
That stands among the trees,
A sunshine home in London,
For blind English referees !!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HollowPrince said:


> Damn :/ True....
> Yeah, cats tend to work. Rabbits too
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of rabbits, I saw one like over a week ago in someone's yard while I was out driving. ^_^ It was so cute.

We hangin' from a tree.  Aaaaaah, yea!

-------------------------------

I just ate some cabbage with sausage and cornbread. I love dipping the cornbread in the cabbage juice. Mmm, ****. So good. :3


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Speaking of rabbits, I saw one like over a week ago in someone's yard while I was out driving. ^_^ It was so cute.
> 
> We hangin' from a tree.  Aaaaaah, yea!


Haha, nice  Last one I've seen was like a month ago, though it was a wild one  They are pretty lovely.

-------------------------

Never gets old...






On the other note... I need to update 20+ links, put 'em in a code, and sort them alphabetically, between thousand(s) of others... blahhhh. Been avoiding it for a week, and it just piles up...

Dammit. There's actually 40+ links... lol.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Freedom is the right of every sentient being.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

You give me a fish, I eat for a night.
You teach me how to fish, I slaughter every ****ing﻿ bigfoot under the sun.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

**** it. Honestly, that's my conclusion, advice, and... everything. **** it, **** it, let it go to hell, and **** it again.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

But what love got to do with it, when you don't love yourself?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

If only.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I must be the only person that has like... 20+ text documents on desktop 

On the other note... my self-loathing is dragging me down. I can ignore it only so much with all the music and the movies... Meh, I know well where all of this is going :|


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Im having real bad headaches and stomach aches lately but I take the pill and I recover real fast, Also Im eating horribly and dehydration is also an issue.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Only thing consistency for me, attaches forever to the grave
The truthful rule that is golden, as i act, I shouldn't bother or be 
Lies of a rally given feed, but blame isn't allowed as it's what i as well need
For that faith, I cant foresee, forsakes me back and acceptance of actuality
Effort given, equilibrium tilted, time of oasis is where i shall now present
As I've said before, say no more. 
It is what it is.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So I looked up the kanji for autumn in Japanese 秋 (あき・aki) and I noticed it seemed to be made up of the radicals for fire and tree. (火＋木） So I looked it up to make sure and it wasn't sadly, but it was the radical for grain. 禾 I thought it was a reference to the colour leaves turn in Autumn  but it's still very poetic none the less. Apparently it's a reference to farmers burning straw in rice fields after they harvest the rice, during Autumn. 


Nobody needed to know that  which is why I've posted it here.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

is it time to listen to The Smiths yet again? hmm... yes, yes it is.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Ignore the sleeping demon underneath your bed.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

There's nothing a good razor can't solve... although it's only temporary.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hear my dad puking. :um


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

butt


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Don't take 
Your love 
Away


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

aint nobodoeh got time foh dat


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ
ＤＥＨＵＭＡＮＩＺＥ ＹＯＵＲＳＥＬＦ ＡＮＤ ＦＡＣＥ ＴＯ﻿ ＢＬＯＯＤＳＨＥＤ


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

I miss _Reboot_.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

“With a bit of luck, his life was ruined forever. Always thinking that just behind some narrow door in all of his favorite bars, men in red woolen shirts are getting incredible kicks from things he’ll never know..”


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I should just make up an imaginary boyfriend.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

You're so vain, I'll bet you think this song is about you 

Don't you?


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

I hate bugs


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lafayette is hilarious.


----------



## Kip92 (Aug 4, 2013)

No matter what happens, you will always be a part of me whether you like it or not


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Sometimes you have to trade hours of sleep for your chance to make chocolate syrup at 2am.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

So Walt, would you accept this challenge and win $100,000?:










Still not enough money?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I gotta call my therapist today and awkwardly tell him I no longer want to be his patient... ughhhhhhh >.>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

You are acting strange. Why even bother with me again if you're only going to send me like two messages a day? :| This is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Weird stuff happens to me at night. I was at an empty gas station filling up my car when this jeep driving by stopped in the middle of the road, hitting the gas and brakes at the same time. Their tires were smoking and screeching, so I turned around to look and the passenger opened his door, stood up leaning almost all the way out of the car and yelled "Don't be scared! This is California!" and then sped off  What does that even mean? :lol


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i like irrational and picky people, no really, i do.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm so ****ing ****ed and upset right now. I went driving out to go get some food and I went in the truck. It was the only car here because my parents went out to eat. I didn't know the jet-ski was in the back until I left and I didn't want to have to back out of Sonic. The truck was parked where I couldn't see it in the back. The cover off of the the jet-ski came off and I didn't know what to do, so I just came back home. My dad came yelling at me at me about it saying that I cost him like $70-80 on it. I told him to shutup and he started yelling at me and said that I treat him like ****. He threatened me and told me that he'd throw my computer and tear it up. I don't know what to ****ing do. I depend on it for everything. Now, I'm thinking that I should lie to my mom about this plan. He makes my life a living hell. If he throws my computer, I don't know what I'm going to do. The Internet is my only social life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I kind of want to go to Greenland.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"One theory says that man is a neoteny and is no longer able to evolve. If this is true, then what an absurd creature mankind has evolved into."


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

BlazingLazer said:


> Anything.


 I was gonna type that.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I want to post this somewhere and here's as good a place as any.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Estillum said:


> I want to post this somewhere and here's as good a place as any.


Yeah, I love that album.


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

Theres a car that passes through midway airport. In it there are items of wonder that a human being cant even imagine. Every night it cruises around the airport. Sometimes in a Lesasbre other times in a Malibu. How I wish I can catch that car


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

my brother patted me on the head patronisingly while I was drinking and I burst out laughing and ended up spitting some of my drink on him and the kitchen floor and then I started choking. It was like something from a horror comedy.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

This afternoon's sojourn to Wal-Mart was dreary. Filthy, disorganized, and loud. People ambling along like zombies out of a horror film. Despairing faces, eyes glazed over. Just absolutely _depressing_. Thank TPBT for Target.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

I hate everyone. That is all.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> If he throws my computer, I don't know what I'm going to do. The Internet is my only social life.


I think he was just angry at the time, and people when they are angry say the things they don't mean. W/e you do, I hope it doesn't happen, that'd be just idiotic from him :no



Taaylah said:


> Weird stuff happens to me at night. I was at an empty gas station filling up my car when this jeep driving by stopped in the middle of the road, hitting the gas and brakes at the same time. Their tires were smoking and screeching, so I turned around to look and the passenger opened his door, stood up leaning almost all the way out of the car and yelled "Don't be scared! This is California!" and then sped off  What does that even mean? :lol


:lol


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, I love that album.


I hadn't even listened to it until today, I thought their new album came out later this year not several months ago...


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

shut up


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

no
no no no
nooooooo

This headache is taking control of me. I can not combat it's efforts. I am robocop.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't even believe my reflection
Your eyes are just scribbles Jonathan, you don't need them. 
_You're a liar Jonathan. 
_YOU'RE A ****ING ****SUCKER JONATHAN.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I went to SAS but all I got was this stupid post.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

My parents should have divorced years ago. It's still overwhelming to be bombarded with stories, frustrations, etc., as soon as I walk through the door. I feel so b***** cuz I know she needs someone to vent to, but it can be a lot.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HollowPrince said:


> I think he was just angry at the time, and people when they are angry say the things they don't mean. W/e you do, I hope it doesn't happen, that'd be just idiotic from him :no


I guess I just take everything literally. I don't know what I'd do without it. My laptop is like my best friend. :'3


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I guess I just take everything literally. I don't know what I'd do without it. My laptop is like my best friend. :'3


:/

:lol I know what you mean.. It would be funny though if my computer was like the one in the movie "Electric Dreams", heh..


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Fear me >:C
I'm srs pls


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

#IruleAllDay


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely song & the voice.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"I want freedom, not a boss that comes in a forty ounce bottle of anything or taped scotch paper. I eat meat and drive trucks and shoot guns and don't trust in the federal government to solve our problems. You might think I'm joking, but I'm not a republican. Call me when your president pulls out of Afghanistan."


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HollowPrince said:


> :/
> 
> :lol I know what you mean.. It would be funny though if my computer was like the one in the movie "Electric Dreams", heh..


Don't laugh at me!  I'm joking. ...I've never even heard of that movie. :um I'll have to look it up. 

-----------------------------

I think maybe I give off a weird vibe to some people.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Estillum said:


> I hadn't even listened to it until today, I thought their new album came out later this year not several months ago...


I know about it because I decided to pay for the vinyl/cd and hoodie on their album kickstarter but the vinyl and cd still haven't come months after they sent the hoodie and after they said it would arrive. Seems a lot of people are having problems with that though.. :/


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

be my friend xD


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I love free stuff.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Don't laugh at me!  I'm joking. ...I've never even heard of that movie. :um I'll have to look it up.


Sorry, I couldn't resist  Hehe.

It's a bit of a old movie, but nice I'd say: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087197/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HollowPrince said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist  Hehe.
> 
> It's a bit of a old movie, but nice I'd say: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087197/


lmao...I hope my computer doesn't get jealous like that. :um


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

"_Meyye! Tahrodiis aanne! Him hinde pah liiv!"

_Silly Alduin


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> lmao...I hope my computer doesn't get jealous like that. :um


Still, it could be fun  Well, at least the talking-thinking part.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like it when I'm listening to a song and it just fits perfectly with one of my characters.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I really... really like the sound of Maria Brink's (In This Moment singer) voice.






Just another ****ty night... I wonder...

----------

Mehh.... <- My ultimate answer. That and **** it all.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Again the sense of entitlement is staggering.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

It's. The. Return of the prince, the boss.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, the woes of a closet telepath.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Spectrum of Shadows*

It happened almost every night in our dorm room. I retired to bed hours before my roommate returned from her daily outings. I laid on my back and closed my eyes. My hands clasped together over my stomach, moving slightly with every inhale and exhale of breath. Every night I waited patiently for sleep to find me soon. And every night it didn't.

Jennifer always entered quietly, but ended up making more noise than she intended. Whenever her chair scraped against the floor, or she dropped a pen, she would stifle a small gasp. I didn't open my eyes, but I imagined her own darting towards me to see if I had woken. When she climbed into her bed across the room, I had the urge to toss and turn, almost out of desperation. It was a final plea for sleep to come.

After an hour of silence had passed, I'd change my body's position cautiously. I thought her own lack of movement signified she was asleep. Yet she never failed to prove otherwise. She wept every night, and I didn't know why. She heaved small snobs and sniffled for a half hour until sleep finally came, signaled by her deeper breathing. I opened my eyes and stared at the wall that cast her shadow. I wanted to reach out to it. I wanted to comfort it. But it was just a shadow, and I was supposed to be sleeping.

It wasn't until mid year that the pieces started to come together. Before she opened the door at night, she would have whispered conversations with someone outside our room. I faintly heard the voice of the boy she had been spending much time with. She said he was just a friend. That was all.

One night she whispered audibly enough for me to hear. She told the boy she loved him. Shortly after she came in to bed, she began to sob loudly, and I could no longer suppress my urge to turn. When she heard the rustle of my sheets, she jumped out of her bed and cried in the hallway. I sat up in bed and watched the blank wall with a heavy heart.

By the time she returned to her bed, I was feigning sleep again, but with less effort. I sighed softly and finally opened my eyes. My heart raced as I realized she was staring right at me. Her eyes instantly shut. Yet my eyelids closed slowly, the image of her shadow lingering in my mind. We each had our own spectrum of shadows. They were what revealed us so much in the quiet of the night that by morning we were almost less than strangers.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

this is what you will get


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't cry son, you'll upset the other wage slaves.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> "_Meyye! Tahrodiis aanne! Him hinde pah liiv!"
> 
> _Silly Alduin


Sounds like Estonian. Naljakas eesti lohemadu!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not ready to say goodbye.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

anything


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

My friend is sick nooo


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Being grown up isn't half as fun as growing up.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

It is patient, it is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. 
It is the faith i need to be alive. 
I dont want what i need, what i need hates me.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

My face deserves hot babes to be flocking around me. WHERE ARE SAID HOT BABES!?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ugh, I need some ****ing medication, so I can deal with people once I get a ****ing job. :mum...Maybe my mom will let me get a pet when I get a job. That would be ridiculous if she doesn't let me. I'll probably get fired.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

"..So punk _wasn't_ a unified movement. It was a bunch of really jealous people, all trying to out do each other." - Johnny Rotten.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Its cool to take these chances.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

“Oh, and I certainly don't suffer from schizophrenia. I quite enjoy it. And so do I.” 
― Emilie Autumn

:lol


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Ugh, I need some ****ing medication, so I can deal with people once I get a ****ing job. :mum...Maybe my mom will let me get a pet when I get a job. That would be ridiculous if she doesn't let me. I'll probably get fired.


You could use the money you earn to purchase a pet of your own


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Just found the Harry Potter cassette tape books I used to listen to, the feels...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Let me out of here!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I took one of the movies back to the Redbox and this dumb ***** looked at me weird because I didn't know how to put it back in the thing. I drove home angry. Wouldn't be surprised if people piss me off to the point that I drive home angry one day and hit a ****ing tree or something. Ironic how people want us to have emotions, yet they act like we can't make mistakes, be nervous, or act awkward. Stupid people and their judgmental selves. They're all hypocrites. All of them.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

If your out there, come find me.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

We got older but we're still young.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Anythi... Never mind. It's been said a bunch of times already.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I hate emotions so much


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

This thread has gotten significantly less interesting since it was first started.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i swim like a minnow.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

this thread is so restrictive

ok, here i go, i write it:

''anything''


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

My feet are pale compared to the rest of my legs which look tan, it makes me look like a monkey, I hate it and I don't know how to easily fix it...


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Awareness is the enemy of sanity, for once you hear the screaming, it never stops. - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Its been a farty poop of a day, but at least i got it out of the way


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Why do I feel I'm being goaded?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Here we lay again.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll be sad if I miss new Michael J. Fox's show... but then again... eh.. :roll


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> And not to pull your halo down,
> Around your neck and tug you off your cloud,
> But I'm more then just a little curious,
> How you're planning to go about making your amends,
> To the dead... - A Perfect Circle, The Noose.


Such a good song.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I MISS 90's BOYBANDS!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Lacey is... Lacey. It's like trying to replace Amy Lee (Evanescence's singer) with someone else :/


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"Strange, indeed, that you should not have suspected that your universe and its contents were only dreams, visions, fiction! Strange, because they are so frankly and hysterically insane--like all dreams: a God who could make good children as easily as bad, yet preferred to make bad ones; who could have made every one of them happy, yet never made a single happy one; who made them prize their bitter life, yet stingily cut it short; who gave his angels eternal happiness unearned, yet required his other children to earn it; who gave his angels painless lives, yet cursed his other children with biting miseries and maladies of mind and body; who mouths justice and invented hell--mouths mercy and invented hell--mouths Golden Rules, and forgiveness multiplied by seventy times seven, and invented hell; who mouths morals to other people and has none himself; who frowns upon crimes, yet commits them all; who created man without invitation, then tries to shuffle the responsibility for man's acts upon man, instead of honorably placing it where it belongs, upon himself; and finally, with altogether divine obtuseness, invites this poor, abused slave to worship him!..." -The Mysterious stranger, Mark Twain


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

This isn't happening.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I started defining story elements last month. I had to replace my phone.


----------



## lulu b (Jun 25, 2012)

"Solitude became, for me, an interesting mosaic of broken pieces, a place where the neglected parts of myself get collected - for better and for worse, sometimes barely tolerated and sometimes arranged into lovely patterns."
Laurie A. Helgoe

I love this. ​


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Instead of getting a dog, maybe I should get a hamster.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I love these lyrics :lol

You are scum, you are scum and I hope that you know
That the cracks in your smile are beginning to show
Now the world needs to see that it’s time you should go
There’s no light in your eyes and your brain is too slow

Can’t believe you were once just like anyone else
Then you grew and became like the devil himself
Pray to god I can think of a nice thing to say 
But I don’t think I can, so **** you anyway

Bet you sleep like a child with your thumb in your mouth
I could creep up beside put a gun in your mouth
Makes me sick when I hear all the **** that you say
So much crap coming out it must take you all day
There’s a space kept in hell with your name on the seat
With a spike in the chair just to make it complete
When you look at yourself do you see what I see
If you do why the **** are you looking at me


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

"You don't know anything about her. But she reads you. You're the one who cries when you're alone."


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Angst in your twenties is like counterproductive to your whole non conformist values. Nut up and make moves or just be dispatched. If I ever write a book ill dedicate it to the sound of laughter in the night time.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

"And swung, Lined down the left field line for a base hit!
Here comes Joey! Here comes Junior to third base!
They're gonna wave him in! the throw to the plate will be'.
Late! The Mariners are going to play for the American League Championship!
I don't believe it! It just continues! MY OH MY"


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

_You probably thought you weren't gonna die today_? *Surprise!*


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I just can't crack your code.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to see that movie Mean Creek again. I haven't seen it since 2005. I think my oldest sister has it on VHS. I wish she had it on DVD. 

------------------------

Now, I'm thinking about getting a guinea pig. They're small, easy to take care of, and they can stay inside. I'd have to get two of them, though since they're social pets, and their average lifespan is 4-5 years. That's not really that long but they're not hard to take care of, so I think it will be worth it.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

_"He awoke each morning with the desire to do right, to be a good and meaningful person, to be, as simple as it sounded and as impossible as it actually was, happy. And during the course of each day his heart would descend from his chest into his stomach. By early afternoon he was overcome by the feeling that nothing was right, or nothing was right for him, and by the desire to be alone. By evening he was fulfilled: alone in the magnitude of his grief, alone in his aimless guilt, alone even in his loneliness. I am not sad, he would repeat to himself over and over, I am not sad. As if he might one day convince himself. Or fool himself. Or convince others--the only thing worse than being sad is for others to know that you are sad. I am not sad. I am not sad. Because his life had unlimited potential for happiness, insofar as it was an empty white room. He would fall asleep with his heart at the foot of his bed, like some domesticated animal that was no part of him at all. And each morning he would wake with it again in the cupboard of his rib cage, having become a little heavier, a little weaker, but still pumping. And by the midafternoon he was again overcome with the desire to be somewhere else, someone else, someone else somewhere else. I am not sad."_
_ Jonathan Safran Foer, Everything is Illuminated_


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Some days are just plain ****ty from the beginning.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

It's only after we've lost everything that we're free to do anything.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Well that put things in perspective.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ときどきケーキを全部たべにいきます。


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ときどきケーキを全部たべにいきます。


Is it chocolate cake?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

_In my restless dreams,
I see that town.

Silent Hill.

You promised me you'd take me
there again someday.
But.. you never did.

Well, I'm alone there now,
In our 'special place'.
Waiting for you..._


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

"It all seems so stupid, it makes me want to give up. But why should I give up when it all seems so stupid?"


----------



## ZRebellion (Mar 20, 2011)

my name is zrebellion..my name is zrebelllion,hello


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

AH-AH AH-AH we are sex toys


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

DQ(f, x, h) = (f(x+h) - f(x))/h


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

v'z fbeel... ab v'z abg. bxnl znlor v nz, gubhtu cebonoyl abg.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

my avatar? if so it's from queens of the stone age "i appear missing" music video


----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

anything in this thread


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Qrfcvgr nyy zl entr v nz fgvyy whfg n eng va n pntr.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> my avatar? if so it's from queens of the stone age "i appear missing" music video


I don't know why but your avatar reminds me of Leatherface for some reason. xD

-----------------------

I was cleaning the sink yesterday and looked under the cabinet to find some more of the stuff to clean with because it was almost gone. I was going to clean the shower stall but there wasn't enough left. I found my sister's blue dye stuff that she left here. I didn't know she forgot all about it. I should dye a streak of my hair blue again.  I couldn't do it myself, though. I'd have to get someone to do it for me. It doesn't show up good in my hair anyways because it's so thin.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

V zrg lbh va gur cnfg ohg V sbetbg gb nfx lbhe anzr...

V xrcg lbh va zl qernzf ohg vg bayl frrzf gb srrq gur synzr...

Gb oernx zr sebz guvf genapr gb trg lbh va zl unaqf ntnva

Bu svyy zl rzcgl obarf
Sbe V jnf n urnil fgbar
Svyy zl svyy zl ubyybj obarf
Urne zl ybarfbzr zbnaf


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

V fnj n cnyr ubefr, naq gur anzr bs uvz jub fng hcba vg jnf Qrngu


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

cv

mjgfvj


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The awkward moment when the teacher's assistant tells you to grab a book because all the teens have to be silent reading. :no


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Postal dude?


...Mabye


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

What would you do if you saw spaceships over Glasgow?
Would you fear them?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i wanna get drunk.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

If Julius Caesar would be alive today he'd be hosting a game show.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Suffering leads to strength.
Strength shall lead to power.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

You were away, away in the sea of red...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Your suffering will be legendary, even in Hell.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

You know why dog's dig all the time? they're digging for the *truth*


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

Its 4:33 am here in miami... and this house music that i am currently blaring into my eardrums is making it impossible for my insomnia to lose it's battle.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

"All of This Is True"
-Bruce E. Kinesis


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Now I've justified this to myself in all sorts of ways. It wasn't a big deal, just a minor betrayal. Or we'd outgrown each other, you know, that sort of thing. But let's face it, I ripped them off - my so called mates. But Begbie, I couldn't give a **** about him. And Sick Boy, well he'd done the same to me, if he'd only thought of it first. And Spud, well okay, I felt sorry for Spud - he never hurt anybody. So why did I do it? I could offer a million answers - all false. The truth is that I'm a bad person. But, that's gonna change - I'm going to change. This is the last of that sort of thing. Now I'm cleaning up and I'm moving on, going straight and choosing life. I'm looking forward to it already. I'm gonna be just like you. The job, the family, the ****ing big television. The washing machine, the car, the compact disc and electric tin opener, good health, low cholesterol, dental insurance, mortgage, starter home, leisure wear, luggage, three piece suite, DIY, game shows, junk food, children, walks in the park, nine to five, good at golf, washing the car, choice of sweaters, family Christmas, indexed pension, tax exemption, clearing gutters, getting by, looking ahead, the day you die. - Mark Renton, Trainspotting.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's official. My dad's psycho with his guns and the crazy gun signs and whatnot.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

exterminate pancakes.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

When you're dead, they really fix you up. I hope to hell when I do die somebody has sense enough to just dump me in the river or something. Anything except sticking me in a goddam cemetery. People coming and putting a bunch of flowers on your stomach on Sunday, and all that crap. Who wants flowers when you're dead? Nobody.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"The world is indeed comic, but the joke is on mankind."


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

“We must not look at goblin men,
We must not buy their fruits:
Who knows upon what soil they fed
Their hungry thirsty roots?”


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Im watching "orphan" the bit where Esther breaks her own arm in the vice to get her adopted mother into trouble. Made me feel sick.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

BREAKING NEWS!


I HAVE A MUFFIN!


IT'S CHOCOLATE CHIP!


Yeah.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Chocolate

o_o

*o_o*

*O_O*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OM NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Uh, I just got a text from a random number saying, "Naked now."


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Uh, I just got a text from a random number saying, "Naked now."


Haha, I sent a text to this random person that I don't know saying, "Oh really? Can I take an x-ray?" Then, they're like, "Only if you lay next to me." This is funny. :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a lump in my left breast. usually these things turn out to be just temporary cysts, but this one is....different.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

throbbing pain right in between my eyes (OUCH)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## whywolves (Apr 11, 2013)

I can never decide whether I enjoy being by myself, or if I'm lonely and haven't realized it yet


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriously sleepy, sleepily delirious 
heavy eyes 
laughing uncontrollably in my mind
cold glazed eyes\
nauseosus
face greets ground at high speeds


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I could rip you apart.
Do you want me to start at your heart or skin first?


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Liberated but the state of consciousness isn't
If regret catches up then I will know
Losing all ho...herpaderp


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

leonardess said:


> I have a lump in my left breast. usually these things turn out to be just temporary cysts, but this one is....different.


Hope it's nothing serious. 

------------------------

My uncle came over today for labor day and I talked to him some. I enjoy talking to him but I get somewhat anxious when I'm around him. I don't know why. I never used to be whenever he lived at my house a long time ago. I asked him where my cousin was going on her honeymoon. He said she's going to Jamaica in a year. So, I guess they're waiting to have their honeymoon in a year. We talked about M&Ms. :lol We always talk about silly stuff. He's fun to be around, though. I feel bad for him because he's a diabetic and he's always worrying about his blood sugar.  He told me that I should have stayed at the wedding late, so I could drive him home. I would have but I didn't know he wanted me to. It was funny when he was talking to my mama saying that some preacher (I guess he's friends with him) called my dad an alcoholic. The way he said it made it sound like my dad doesn't like the preacher. I think it's funny that someone called my dad an alcoholic because he is.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

rouxs and bechamel sauces changed my life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There was a strange ticking sound, first I thought maybe it was my pc but then realised it really wasn't. I looked on the wall by my bed eventually and there it was a huge spider. I tried to catch it in my cup to move it outside but it jumped into my bed. Some people's nightmare XD I must admit I'm not comfortable with it being in my bed sheets so I'm going to have to find it.

Yeah, it must have gone down the side of the bed. Annoying, hopefully it will stay down there or move away from my bed.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy mess. My iPod was stuck on the OK to Disconnect thing earlier and I thought it was frozen and wouldn't get back to the Apple logo. It's never done this before. That's why I got worried. So, I googled it and found the answer right away. I love you Google. :yay


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm about to watch Catfish  

Nev <3


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

You think I 'ain't worth a dollar (but I feel like a millionaire)


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I really like Ramsay Bolton in Game of Thrones, but he is so evil


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Have you ever seen blood in the moonlight Will? It appears quite black.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Do not go gentle into that good night.
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is definitely a new experience for me talking to girls. I messaged five girls but I guess since I live in a small town, they won't even bother. I should have done this awhile ago. *pretends to talk like a guy*  I'm so weird.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Some are born to sweet delight,
Some are born to endless night.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It is far better to grasp the universe as it really is than to persist in delusion, however﻿ satisfying and reassuring.
-Carl Sagan


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

"People will hate you, rate you, shake you, and break you. But how strong you stand is what makes you."


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

What kind of English professor doesn't know the definition of rave?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Tilda Swinton and Tom Hiddleston in a vampire film together? :O I'm going to need to see this (please let it be good, they can't be in a bad film, they're so awesome.)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, OkCupid sucks.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I used to pretend that I didn't...that I didn't see things...


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

"In our culture, the phenomenon known as emotions is considered a Mental Disorder"

Oh Kyubey, so funny.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

What do you call a man with 3 balls?

Whodoyounickabolloc*off. (old one)


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Wuzzle Wazzle?


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I hasth wroteth!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Why do people slam their front doors, noisy or what!


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

maybe it's time to eat.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

oh well for peet's sake. always being ranked everywhere I go.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish someone would shock me every time I eat meat.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Here comes the rain again
Falling from the stars
Drenched in my pain again


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Can't shake the dream I had last night.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

you remember that time when you thought someone was watching you but you said to yourself it was just your imagination? it wasn't, you are being watched right now but from where?


----------



## Trovador (May 25, 2012)

Have you ever wished that you were someone else
Traded places in your mind
It's only a waste of your time


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

physicality, nonduality. unboxed and ready new reality.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

So you can write anything here right?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hail Satan. \M/










:lol


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

You know there is something wrong when you're watching 60's Batman for the sake of it


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i am that i am, i am son of perdition.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

_We have such sights to show you_


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

It can happen anywhere..but I'm glad he was caught. Hopefully there will be some justice this time around, although there never should have been an opportunity for a "this time around".


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

ummm.. anything!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

What you talkin bout willis???????


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Badass


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Furry monkeys tickle Canada!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I believe I can fly


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Nachos are not good for my body. High blood pressure sucks.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Heaven doesn't want me and Hell's afraid I'll take over.
Just kidding :'p I choose... Charmander


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

glass child said:


> heaven doesn't want me and hell's afraid i'll take over.
> Just kidding :'p i choose... Charmander


gooooo squirtle!


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Are you okay? I'm not sure. You act different. Try to see the situation in a way where it's not going badly... because I hate to think of you suffering. You should have been born my sister. We'd have taken care of each other.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I make myself laugh ALL the time.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0001 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't relate to a lot of the posts on this website. I think I'm actually becoming quite mentally stable.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish invisibility cloaks existed. I could just live wherever I want to and steal food without anyone knowing. I wouldn't have to work. I could just get everything for free and live out in the beauty that is nature. I could live in an abandoned place and pretend like there's an apocalypse. All I'd have to do is just keep finding food and going back to my abandoned place to survive. It would be a wild adventure. I'd bring along all my belongings with me. I don't know what I'd do about the Internet, though and electricity. :idea But I'd pretty much still have it all fine and dandy. All I got to do is find an invisibility cloak and I'll be good to go. Does anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I wish invisibility cloaks existed. I could just live wherever I want to and steal food without anyone knowing. I wouldn't have to work. I could just get everything for free and live out in the beauty that is nature. I could live in an abandoned place and pretend like there's an apocalypse. All I'd have to do is just keep finding food and going back to my abandoned place to survive. It would be a wild adventure. I'd bring along all my belongings with me. I don't know what I'd do about the Internet, though and electricity. :idea But I'd pretty much still have it all fine and dandy. All I got to do is find an invisibility cloak and I'll be good to go. Does anyone know where I can get one?


Here is a start


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

laura024 said:


> I don't relate to a lot of the posts on this website. I think I'm actually becoming quite mentally stable.


For what it's worth I don't relate to anyone that much. If I am relating, the more I found out, the more different I know we'll be. It's something you never fully accept. I guess we're lucky to relate to anyone at all.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Somehow I read that as becoming mentally unstable. My brain does that. Misreads people's words. It's annoying. Apologies laura024.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Congrats! Hope you stay that way!


Thank you. I hope so too. :0



mattmc said:


> Somehow I read that as becoming mentally unstable. My brain does that. Misreads people's words. It's annoying. Apologies laura024.


It's all good.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

I hate my routine life. I wish there's a day in my week that u can be anything or anyone without physical or financial limitation.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

tears of blood are dripping down my face. maybe i should be worried... but what has me more worried is i looked down to my chest and saw i was hollow inside.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

anything


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

not sure if kidnapped or in feebreeze commercial. > _>


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

nothing can go on forever, everything must come to an end...


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

End? No, the journey doesn't end here...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

people come and go 
in the end you'll need to learn to go it alone.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

hi hi hi hi hello hello hi


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i see evil in my eyes when i look in the mirror.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I do sometimes too. Black pits of pure hatred. Take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they actually sell contacts like that, for $300 though. they'd be pretty badass to have and freak people out.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Tiffany Alvord is super cute in her Boyfriend cover video. There is a natural dorkiness to her cuteness. Makes me smile.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

my eyes have seen you


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ldf\hd;[email protected];uhd;oufh\sdghfliyshgdlifhkdzhdkcjhzkxhbcihzlidfvhgxjdhgfjhzgbxjhvdc,jhzxbljhvc,kzhjvghodijpojvkhzdkhvkhzkxuhvohpaihdpjapuf9ue098ut0ueuthwejjthnrkjwehakljfheljahnlnsfljislzdjijfvpijzdpxijvpj;zxojlvnlxjnlvjhnfskljnvljnlzj;dp[[QOE-9

well the op did say write anything.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Boobs penis


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

in-mem in the sane-brain


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A 21 yr lady who fell off her horse has learnt to walk talk & write again to prove she can do it,with the help of her father.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Bud, I'm gonna kill you and then I'm gonna bury you alive.

-kelly bundy


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Fatima22 said:


> hi johannes


hi fatima how is you


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Fatima22 said:


> lol i love you johannes


oh thats nice


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/thereapingchronicles


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

anything!

I bet you someones already done that joke. :teeth :tiptoe


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Some pets have really good lives. Whether they appreciate that or consider it a good life themselves I'll never know... but outside looking in, I get a bit jelly.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

llkkhjllkhghjoilkollönjjnjh-,.m,§

i wrote that with penis


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

mark101 said:


>


HAHAHAHA! da fuk


----------



## hawtitch (Sep 14, 2013)

*The woes of orange-white capsules*

(copied from my journal)

September 3, 2013

7:25 AM - Limbo time. The section between being high and gradually returning to sobriety. My least favorite part of the whole experience. It's a bit different this time, though. Not such a heavy element of dread or misery. Still, there's a feeling of emptiness, an absence of life all around and inside. Meaninglessness. It appears as if nothing has a point. A state of mind where joy was but a dream. 
One is convinced that the only real feeling is the perceived hollowness that surrounds them, and that regular life's sensations are naught but a part of a poorly constructed illusion; not real.
Now of course, this feeling will eventually lift, and one is free to return to their normalcy. But there is never a solution. The feeling is always there waiting.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Saw the mighty Roger Waters at Wembley Stadium last night. I **** you Not It was freakin amazing the Best night of My life. The Stadium was pretty packed and Roger Absolutely rocked It. 
It was the fifth time I Have seen him and Its always an overwhelming experience, very moving for me as he has always been My Idol. I Hope he plays at London a few more times before he gets fed up and retires. But judging on last nights gig and How good he looks I think there is plenty more to come from him.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Demetri Martin is one of the greatest stand up comedians ever.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Nice one
> 
> Does he do many Pink Floyd songs?


Yes It was the whole Wall Album last night, second time Ive seen It. I Could watch It every day of My life and still love It. At his other gigs Ive seen him play lots of other Floyd Songs and a few of his own.
Next time he is in town im getting you a ticket, i dont care If i Have to knock on every door in Essex to find you !!!!


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Do i regret having kids ?, well if my kids were biracial too then


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Such a stupid mood. I shouldn't have watched a documentary on Marilyn Monroe's death.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Sounds fantastic, you're a hardcore fan
> 
> Haha ok


Wish I Could put into words How i feel When he is on the stage just a few feet away and smiling down and watching you sing his Songs with him. Its like My wildest dream come true.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

First time in a mosh pit today.. It was not a pleasant experience.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Please be a troll, please be a troll....


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Estillum said:


> First time in a mosh pit today.. It was not a pleasant experience.


Smashing heads with people isn't fun is it.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Apocalypse Now... Colonel Kurtz: "I've seen horrors... horrors that you've seen. But you have no right to call me a murderer. You have a right to kill me. You have a right to do that... but you have no right to judge me. It's impossible for words to describe what is necessary to those who do not know what horror means. Horror... Horror has a face... and you must make a friend of horror. Horror and moral terror are your friends. If they are not, then they are enemies to be feared. 

They are truly enemies! I remember when I was with Special Forces... seems a thousand centuries ago. We went into a camp to inoculate some children. We left the camp after we had inoculated the children for polio, and this old man came running after us and he was crying. He couldn't see. We went back there, and they had come and hacked off every inoculated arm. There they were in a pile. A pile of little arms. And I remember... I... I... I cried, I wept like some grandmother. I wanted to tear my teeth out; I didn't know what I wanted to do! And I want to remember it. I never want to forget it... I never want to forget. And then I realized... like I was shot... like I was shot with a diamond... a diamond bullet right through my forehead. And I thought, my God... the genius of that! The genius! The will to do that! Perfect, genuine, complete, crystalline, pure.

And then I realized they were stronger than we, because they could stand that these were not monsters, these were men... trained cadres. These men who fought with their hearts, who had families, who had children, who were filled with love... but they had the strength... the strength... to do that. If I had ten divisions of those men, our troubles here would be over very quickly. You have to have men who are moral... and at the same time who are able to utilize their primordial instincts to kill without feeling... without passion... without judgment... without judgment! Because it's judgment that defeats us."


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

looks like the issues of threads not showing all replies is still happening on here, currently the song you are really diggin' thread is borked.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-really-digging-right-now-61948/index643.html

edit; it works again now


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Bro I'm makin' you mad jelly


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the day i wake up with a smile on my face


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

*Sakurasou ni yokosou!*
Last spring she arrived and turned it all colorful. Despite the clichéd ecchi moments clothed behind a veil of childish innocence, her personality stood out. Mashiro inspired me to draw...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

'Cause you and tequila make me crazy
Run like poison in my blood
One more night could kill me, baby
One is one too many, one more is never enough

When it comes to you
Oh, the damage I could do
It's always your favorite sins
That do you in


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

j.e. sawyer i love you


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Was I ever in anyone's diary?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Ignore this post!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*DIY*

I think all employed people like to pay experts to repair things for them. House & Garden

If something unpleasant ever happened with their vehicle,
They'd take it back to the sales garage where they bought it and buy a new one.

I never did that when I was ticking over a good salary. I get fulfilment from minding all my own stuff.








My diet changed a bit last year when I got proper sparky fireworks from my oven and simply throttled my budget to grill & hob only. A bit bored of the repeating food.

It took most of my day after my fresh element turned up from eBay. Grafting away pulling the machine from its mountings to the floor, reconnecting and then in the dark innards, with a good reason to clean up the severe grime that's been there longer than I've lived here, using it, on a shaky ladder was more fun than a usual job of thinly job-seeking. Got a good plumbing job on the go, and the car, of course, the oldest machine in the car park with 72 spaces. I've had newer cars, but I like keeping this one going.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

And so it begins... hope I don't disappoint... this dancing never suited my feet.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

"The Rules of Attraction" is such an excellent novel, filled with dark humour and is a really wonderful look at 80's US yuppie culture. Similar to "American Psycho". Love Brett Easton Ellis.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

If I wasn't as mentally and physically tired, the feelings of shame and pathetic-ness would be off the charts.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone watch the show Tickle? That show has got to be fake.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

too open the blue or red playing cards


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel like watching Lost In translation, too bad I don't own it.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

"We're sorry, we can't find the page you're looking for. But what we can do is offer you this special mix of tunes with running time of exactly 4:04. Just click on the album covers, or one of the links below, and enjoy."


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

This crime is familiar to me.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't think there is a set meaning to life. Whatever people do, they should live it how they want to live it. Whether that's taking the straight path, going through education, getting a job and a family, then dying... Or the opposite end the spectrum, total hedonism, pure pleasure; doing whatever it takes to have fun even if it's drugs and worse.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

equitable restitution against all private and public media has impeccable and impermeable outcomes of paronomasia.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

A 2d crush is a bad replacement for a painful infatuation of 2 years and counting. Distractions. Gotta find distractions. I've run out of ideas...
By the way, here's a lousy poem i wrote:

_Breaking the silence is breaking the spell
releasing from the caves in which they dwell
the monsters and butterflies kept at bay
leashed and calm, shaded and gray
the color of sadness, melancholy and guilt
weaved into one memorable quilt
heavy with tears yet comfortable still
my only treasure against my will
soft and cuddly with the power to kill._


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

NeuromorPhish said:


> A 2d crush is a bad replacement for a painful infatuation of 2 years and counting. Distractions. Gotta find distractions. I've run out of ideas...
> By the way, here's a lousy poem i wrote:
> 
> _Breaking the silence is breaking the spell
> ...


nice poem


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

meganmila said:


> I feel like watching Lost In translation, too bad I don't own it.


Yeah if I had that right now I might watch it. One of many films I should have had on Blu-ray by now.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Noll said:


> nice poem


Thanks, glad you liked it.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Tatoe sekai no subete ga 
Kimi no teki ni narou tomo~
Boku ga kimi wo mamoru kara 
Kimi wa soko de waratteite...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

mad cow


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

There is such beauty in strangeness.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Ties are for hanging yourself, cut that **** off.


----------



## alotofnotalk (Sep 17, 2013)

i´m going to sleep:mum


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Dianna Agron, why you not my sister?

Agron good name, you know he fight with Spartacus?


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm everything that you want to be.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> Anyone watch the show Tickle? That show has got to be fake.


You remind me of the first iOS app I installed, that the gov ended up declaring unsafe.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

+2

Indiana Jones marathon tonight.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

That was the closest to a happy dream I've had in a while. If only I remembered it better.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

i like turtles


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

such A heavy.

Weight it drags ropes down.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Get your money for nothin' get your chicks for free


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll always be waiting to bring you home.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Any last words?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

lestrange said:


> Dog goes woof. Cat goes meow. Bird goes tweet.
> 
> Very insightful piece of poetry.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

It feels like I just (s)hat a pinecone


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Seek Jesus Christ my friends.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Jesus is just love to me. Nothing else. That feeling you get when you care about someone. That's Jesus. But, I suppose, he's also that feeling when you're alone. When you're lonely. When it feels like too much. Yet you know you must keep pressing on.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

watch the weather change
watch paint dry
in an empty room
an empty padded room
why is this jacket so goddamn tight!
i can't move my arms!!
my back is itchy!!!


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Currently lying face down on the floor attempting to will myself out of existence through sheer force of mind.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

lol


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

renegade disaster said:


> lol


rofl


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I wrote an eleven page decertation about PTSD related coping strategies.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

oh, right. ummm, the start of it was more like a diary than anything /where for question


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I just want to be your teddy bear


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Another night staying up till dawn. 

G'morning


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

SteinerOfThule said:


> Another night staying up till dawn.
> 
> G'morning


I have provided breakfast for you sir.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

h00dz said:


> I have provided breakfast for you sir.


Thank you kind cat.

...

wait a minute.

Those aren't sausages.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

SteinerOfThule said:


> Thank you kind cat.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


You have seen through my plan......


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. A shoelace.
2. A large collection of batteries, all of them empty.
3. A photograph. Lists like this one must always include a photograph. 
4. An Egyptian scarab, crafted by a Cairo market vendor, and then partly damaged to make it look more authentic.
5. An unidentifiable object that presumably belongs to a telescope that has never been used.
6. A glow in the dark Jesus.
7. An unopened envelope showing the logo of the ING bank.
8. A book entitled 'A short history of the Middle Ages'.
9. A 100 euros Monopoly note.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

h00dz said:


> You have seen through my plan......


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Just finished watching the Star Wars OG trilogy for the second time.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

from the way he used it i'd hazard a guess and say "original"


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anyone need their hair brushed? Bored over here yo!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

About a year ago I typed a comment on youtube saying 'Vol'jin for﻿ Warchief!' today, someone responded saying 'good call' so I had a search and found out he's the warcheif now (I don't play anymore, not that I played much to start with to be honest ) hahah first I make a facebook group about pandaren's being a playable race and now this XD.

also my friend just pointed out that that something with a url I can't type here annoyingly (without asterisks), redirects you to Disney.com... That's pretty odd..


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> What does OG stand for? I'm an idiot.


Original. Unless you can think of something cooler. Then that.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, that hurt.

On another note: Yay Jim Parsons.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

This is the way the world ends: Not with a bang but a whimper.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

“You know people. Most of them don’t hear anything. Those who hear - don’t listen. A few who listen - don’t understand. And those who could understand… they don’t care.”


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> "You know people. Most of them don't hear anything. Those who hear - don't listen. A few who listen - don't understand. And those who could understand&#8230; they don't care."


True


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Grog said:


> True


Not always


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

23


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I seem to have a weird attachment and sympathy with fictional murderers... Lucy, Mercer, Frankenstein's monster, The joker, Light yagami, Sweeney todd... etc. Despite (and perhaps due to the fact) all these characters to terrible things to a multitude of people, I still have great affection for them, many of them are some of my favourite characters... It's a bit worrying


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Estillum said:


> I seem to have a weird attachment and sympathy with fictional murderers... Lucy, Mercer, Frankenstein's monster, The joker, Light yagami, Sweeney todd... etc. Despite (and perhaps due to the fact) all these characters to terrible things to a multitude of people, I still have great affection for them, many of them are some of my favourite characters... It's a bit worrying


It's easy to relate to troubled people.


----------



## StayTrueToYou (Aug 30, 2013)

Black and yellow, black and yellow, black and yellow, black and yellow...uh huh


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Estillum said:


> I seem to have a weird attachment and sympathy with fictional murderers... Lucy, Mercer, Frankenstein's monster, The joker, Light yagami, Sweeney todd... etc. Despite (and perhaps due to the fact) all these characters to terrible things to a multitude of people, I still have great affection for them, many of them are some of my favourite characters... It's a bit worrying


I like villains and crazy psycho people in movies/Tv shows. You're not the only one. I don't have an attachment to them just they can be my favs.

For an example I love Walt from Breaking bad but he has done bad things and considered to turn into an evil person but still my fav.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Ooooo I love May.

I want that actress to do more things btw


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Really glad to hear someone else around these parts appreciates it. Lately I've been saying it's my second favorite movie, so... yeah, it's good for me.
> 
> Angela Bettis has done a couple things. I only watched her again in The Woman though, by the same director as May. Not a bad movie, but um... not nearly the same league. Or genre. Or anything.
> 
> Watched Roman?


Yeah the movie is underrated. I thought the acting was awesome and the movie was awesome.

I've seen her in an Epi of Criminal Minds recently...that's it.

And no.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

remember to forget


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Frankenstein's monster, Ledger's joker and Sweeny Todd, yep, I'll add May from May, Charlie Decker from Rage/Getting It On, Patrick Bateman, Postal Dude, Caleb from Blood, Jack from Madworld. Basically either tortured characters, or complete douches. Love'em. You're not alone.


Celeb and Postal dude are good ones, but I never really thought of them as characters, more like extensions of myself with badass voices to commit atrocities with.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I sympathized with the "villain" in The Stepfather (original) series. While I don't agree with his actions he just wanted a family... for it to work out...


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

the world won't listen.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

xD le reaction gifs r the funnest thing EVURRRr xDDDD 9gag ftw ^_^ u mad bro???? ha ha memes r the best >_< xDDD ha ha funny pictures ;-) bacon is le great xd i like saints row and skyrim e_e


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm celebrating halloween early, i'm turning into a zombie for a month.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Our family has a cat, Casper,
and a dog, Sasha

.... and two bunnies that don't even have names yet. My mom and dad has three kids including me, the other two being my little sisters.

And that's not an extended family... 9 in one family? I'm thinking to myself... what the f***.

My youngest sister wants a horse, and it wouldn't surprise me if my parents bought her one. Well, at least that would even the number up to 10.


Yet I feel so lonely... sitting here in my apartment... BLAH.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a cupcake om nom nom nom nom :3


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr.Sinister


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

happy loving broccoli guy


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

It's okay to express oneself. Everyone else seems to do it. You don't need to be an exception, you're just as "allowed" as anyone else. Stigma is crap.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I want to buy little big planet ;3;


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

ja, vi vet du behöver hjälp.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

why am i even watching this. it's just some swedish girl talking about shampoos. man i feel kinda bad for her.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Noll said:


> why am i even watching this. it's just some swedish girl talking about shampoos. man i feel kinda bad for her.


why not watch it?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

O Hopefully no work


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I hate, hate, HATE people that hurt animals. I wish it didn't affect me so much. Just could cry after hearing some ******* killed his dog with a shovel. People are horrible. Sooooo horrible. I want to beat that ******* with a shovel :mum. Why are people so terrible????????????


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Phil Oakley was quite hot in the 80s.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

i've just eaten dinner and i'm still hungry....:blank


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

I can't see any of the new posts to the "What song are you really digging right now?" thread. Seems to be stuck on page 649.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Koichi said:


> I can't see any of the new posts to the "What song are you really digging right now?" thread. Seems to be stuck on page 649.


its an ongoing problem with the board

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/is-there-something-wrong-with-the-mega-threads-470514/


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

Ah I see. Cheers.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

A few things I've written in my notebook when I was half asleep: 
_"Shake chips in air, seasoning falls off and onto you"
"Flowers look like they're going to say something"
"Girl escapes ___ (religion?) with friend/angel running up stairs"
"So many strands of hair I can't get back"
"Execute me with my emotions, A simple bullet to the head won't do"_


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

...

Words don't ever seem to come out right
But I still mean 'em, why is that?
It hurts my pride to tell you how I feel
But I still need to, why is that?

I miss you, like everyday
Wanna be with you, but you're away
Said I miss you, missing you insane
But if I got with you, could it feel the same?


----------



## GlimmerBanjo (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't like reggae.

I love it.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

All my love is for you


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sometimes you have to give up on people. Not because you don't care, but because they don't.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

watching my super ex girlfriend. the bit where she touches a comet and grows taller,bigger boobs and her hair turns blonde. whats with the aryan master race ****!? :sus


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtJY7_OhMcM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtJY7_OhMcM[/YOUTUBE[/URL]]?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

What seemed so secure, failed and left with no reassure.
Lost, apathetic, immature, making the foreseeable all a blurr, 
The visionally(?) distorted spends everyday never finding her.
_When it all, it all falls down. Who you gonna call._
in an empty hall, tempting life curtain call.
But really all it is is insecurity,
***** the whole world and it's society.*
"All i want is my moment of clarity,
ever so patiently waiting yours, me"


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

svan vs. varulv


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

I've missed this place.


----------



## pup55 (Aug 26, 2012)

$700 for a CV half shaft for my car..oh joy


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I am soo bored


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Gotchaaa ;D


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

I miss being attuned to another person. I miss thinking on the same frequency as someone else, having two brains plugged into the same socket, and then experiencing a full-bodied enlightenment. I chose a simplistic life, free from the complications that arise whenever the power crashes and two people are left with two clashing devices. But in return, I just feel disconnected all of the time.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The Shining was actually creepy.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The facials expressions were creepy, even the woman you are supposed to be rooting for...that's mean.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Haha yeah, and that's not even fake. Read that the cast and crew had a ****ty time doing the movie, cause Kubrik's one crazy a-hole, and she especially. Like she was treated really badly or something. So when you see the frustration and sheer horror in her, know that it was oh so very real.


Really?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, I wonder if he was an a hole to everyone? Actors usually praise directors and say they were fun to do work with.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

ahahaHahaha what do dis even meAN


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

skipping over gameshow commercials on an empty stomach
silence on the ceiling, spins the ceiling fan
only a short distance of steps in the opposite direction
distracted on the way to the empty parking spaces


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

Could this be the best Amazon customer review for a German folk music CD? I think it's right up there.



> 9 of 13 people found the following review helpful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I need to let go people go..I can't take everyone's priblems on me. I'm being selfish, still Its needed


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Who is watching me?


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know. Holy hell, I'm so clueless.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I think I didn't leave the house for a week and a half now :/


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

> We apperciate the contribution of industry insiders to AVS, but we ask that if they are going to participate as someone within the industry, as you did in this thread and several others (screenwriter) then you will need to let AVS know of your position and provide the necessary back up.
> 
> If you do not want to take the position of an insider, than we ask that you do not address topics as being one of the contributing parties to industry projects.
> 
> ...







[


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers. A peck of pickled peppers Peter Piper picked. If Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers. Where's the peck of pickled peppers that Peter Piper picked?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

> GHOSTS are very sentimental! They are easily affected by OLD MOVIES


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't believe in trucks.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Showing you care about someone is not a sign of weakness.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

if I find you , i'm gonna crush your skull


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

20 miles to legoland


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Anxious to order food tomorrow


----------



## pup55 (Aug 26, 2012)

say car ramrod


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

it's time to take some xanax and deliver these SSA forms to the post office in my marines t-shirt with an air horn.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

last night I dreamed that I worked for John Hammond building for Habitat For Humanities, and when he was rewarding everybody I got candy and comics.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I wonder where i'll end up in 5 years.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

The sky may be falling down, but the stars suit you well.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

screw you CIA


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I got that Boom Boom Pow them chickens jacking my style.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Why did I come in today? I shouldn't feel guilty about staying home. There was no need to push myself today.


----------



## MrSokols (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, this is a start, at least...
and Hello)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here goes a stupid romance poem about a date I had a couple of weeks ago. Yea, a romance poem. How cheesey. I like the poem but I know I'm not a pro. Not even close. 

Water engulfing my eyes
Many thoughts diving through my mind
I didn't anticipate the moment
I would not make an atonement
His feel, those lips wrapped around mine
Everything I perceived was divine
The presence of a sunset ahead
He lays me down, I rest my head
That gaze steadying above me
The touch he brings upon my knee
I'm a time bomb exploding with a notion
To do something, anything to pursue these emotions
How noble, the actions I attempt
My clothes and hair become unkempt
Rolling around in his company
One of the few times I've felt free
A vast expanse of night showing
Simultaneously, the water in the lake flowing
We end our escapade of romance 
He will infinitely keep me in a trance


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Only dream I ever have, the surface of the sun, every time I shut my eyes it's always the same.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My arm hurts


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Where are the legs with which you run?
Hurroo Hurroo
Where are the legs with which you run,
Hurroo Hurroo
Where are the legs with which you run-
When first you went to carry a gun,
Indeed your dancing days are done,
Johnny I hardly knew ye


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went to the dentist today and the woman that was cleaning my teeth asked me if I've been having any problems with my wisdom teeth, so I told her that I haven't been. They don't hurt or anything. She still wants me to get them pulled out. I told my mom they weren't hurting, either and she wants me to get them taken out next month. :S I guess you still have to get them pulled even if they're not bothering you.


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I wish invisibility cloaks existed.


Me too!


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't care, but I really do.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I want to cuddle in need with someone


----------



## DetachedGirl (Sep 15, 2013)

I wonder why I keep dropping all the peanuts ..... (no,not a metaphore,I seriously do that lol)


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

*U WOT M8*


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

My other fav actors are Aubrey Plaza and Evan Peters.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> The sky may be falling down, but the stars suit you well.


That is lovely.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hesitate to look at these texts every time and my heart just beats and I get nervous. I'm like those kids in school playing dodgeball and ducking when a ball hits them. Whenever I get a text, I feel like I have to duck or something and hide while I read it. :duck It's so intimidating. lol So torturous, yet so exciting at the same time. I hope I'm not annoying asking about meeting again. >_< I'm scared to look at this text right now but I know I gotta. This happens every time.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Omg, that was hot on Masters of Sex.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

When will the antichrist reveal himself?


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I really need to make dinner. One that's not microwaveable tacos, at least, no matter how tasty they are.

But I have these Taco Bell hot sauce packets that need to be used...


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Free my mind ARTPOP, you make my heart stop


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Here's a touching story; 

Once upon a time you died, and I lived happily ever after.

The End


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Khaaan!!


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I have no emotions not even towards my family. I think I'm a sociopath.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Tokztero said:


> I have no emotions not even towards my family. I think I'm a sociopath.


Likewise


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

I wish there was a way to instantaneously transfer feelings of social ineptitude and anxiety, to make it known somehow. Saying it just seems like a convenient excuse that wouldn't be taken seriously. Like having a funny t-shirt saying "Fragile; Handle with care".


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Apparently I still remember how to say I love you in Finnish, oh and juice. I learnt the most random stuff that I'll never actually use when I was 13 :')


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

cosmicslop said:


> that promo single with R. Kelly is all I've been listening to.


Me too. It's giving me LIFE!


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

ASB20 said:


> I really need to make dinner. One that's not microwaveable tacos, at least, no matter how tasty they are.
> 
> But I have these Taco Bell hot sauce packets that need to be used...


I need to stop eating microwaveable foods too :| But with depression/lethargy it's hard to even bother trying to cook.

I'm also really bored right now and wish I had a friend T_T


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Let's all hug


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> Let's all hug


Good idea! :group
Here's some facts about hugging lol http://happinessweekly.org/2013/01/19/fun-facts-about-hugging/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope my mom still wants to go see Gravity tomorrow. It's not even playing out of town Friday. Tomorrow's the last day.  Wish it was playing here.


----------



## veryshywoman (May 2, 2013)

I miss real life


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sometime last week on one of my random walks, I was walking through a neighborhood when I approached a squirrel on the sidewalk. As I was heading towards it, I saw it quickly glance at me and was about to run across the road to the other sidewalk. It suddenly stopped at the ledge of the sidewalk because a car was passing by. I could tell that it was extremely frightened as it completely froze in spot, stuck in the middle of me and a passing car. I decided to stand still as the car pass by, in prevention of the little critter possibly becoming road kill. In hopes of potentially earning its trust, I slowly walked towards it to get a better eye view but of course like everything else in life, it ran away from me. I don't know why I'm remembering this moment or why i'm even typing it, and reading back, this is a stupid post and I dont consider it valid to be read by anyone but it did make me feel good. Doing nice things makes you feel good, ground breaking...and im aware that unconsciously, anyone would have done the same...or is it subconsciously? idk n idgaf


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I need to get up out of bed


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

we will see our children growing


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Music is so loud i think my ear drums are gonna burst!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom didn't want to see Gravity with me. Oh well. I didn't get to go because of her. I think she's ashamed of being around me for no reason at all. One of my sisters said that her boss might get it to play here in town. I hope it does. :/ I have to see that movie. I've been doing pretty good going out eight days in a row and not just to go driving. I'm trying to keep this up for at least a couple of weeks. I like doing it for exposure and I'm tired of being in the house all the time. I like to have balance, though. Wouldn't want to constantly be out of the house. Just wish I had a boyfriend now. Affection is a healthy thing and I deserve one. It would definitely make me somewhat happier.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i like the taste of my blood


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Let's all twerk


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

black tar and blood oozed from his eyes, mouth, nose, and ears as he stared


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah, sweet. Looks like me, my mom, and one of my sisters are going to another movie theatre to see Gravity tomorrow. :yay I thought yesterday was the last day it was playing but it isn't. So, yay!  I'm happy now. Maybe telling my mom that she doesn't like doing things with me got her to want to do this. =)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Put that kid back where it came from or so help me


----------



## DetachedGirl (Sep 15, 2013)

:|I'm hungry....


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

"I don't like surprises"


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

My brain is overheating.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

what is love?


Baby don't hurt me


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Really tired and it's only 9 pm


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

If you unscramble the word film, you get milf. Hahaha. Silly me.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

for your safety please do not interact with any extra-terrestrial beings during you stay here. thank you.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Whoa, this joke I just found. O_O How gruesome. 

A bar walks into a man.

The man begins screaming uncontrollably as the corner of the building is inserted into his anus. Brick by brick, the bar forces its way inside the man's ***, as blood begins dripping down his legs.

The man knows damn well it is impossible for such a large building to be contained inside him, but he grits his teeth and forces his *** open wider. His ribs break, his lungs collapse, and his now lifeless body is stretched into the shape of the bar.

The bar is almost entirely consumed before the man's skin gives way to the bulging pressure...with an explosion of blood & organs, the shredded remains of the man are slung-shot around the lot where the bar formerly stood.

The bar, now soaked in a mixture of blood & organ fluid, reflects upon the failure of its experiment. For the next attempt, a man of far greater fortitude must be used, so that his body does not burst so easily.

Only then will it achieve its dream of becoming the first bar to walk into a man.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## newsflashmrwizard (Oct 27, 2013)

I am a turkey! Kill me!


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

The guy I'm dating fell asleep on my bed. He's in this really sexy pose. :um I could just eat him up.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

feels said:


> The guy I'm dating fell asleep on my bed. He's in this really sexy pose. :um I could just eat him up.


Are you watching him sleep? Because that's totally not creepy :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> This joke doesn't make any sense. Why would a bar want to walk into a man?
> 
> I can imagine it told in a fancy party, with all the dressed up douchebags, and their expression going from that automatic idiocy smile to absolute horror. And the silence after it's over...
> 
> It's a beautiful sight.


Maybe it wanted to be in the Guinness book of world records for the first bar to walk into a man. I don't know. 

---------------------------

I wonder if this guy never initiates in a text only because he said he's pretty shy until he gets to know someone. Well, if that's the case, then I don't mind at all.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Twerks


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I see dead people.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Heartbreaker said:


> Are you watching him sleep? Because that's totally not creepy :no


Lol, well I wasn't like hovering over him staring him down. :b We were both on the bed, it was hard not to notice him. But even if I was, I don't find that creepy at all. It can be really pleasant to watch the person you like/love sleep.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

icy dead people


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Silly Billy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can understand wanting to make a song for your fans in a specific country but

'all/everyone the best, thanks, cute?'


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> icy dead people


:lol

----------------------------

Another poem of mine. :3

A rocking chair waiting
For impeding company
Its paralyzed form
Longing for a touch of wind
To sway it back and forth
Fragile and tattered it may be
The necessity of movement
Lies in its grasp
Nothing gives way
To trigger sanity in this divine piece of matter
Scrutinizingly still it sits
Not a gust of life in the air
It cannot fathom the burden
Of doom pondering asunder
A raindrop descending
Hitting the arm of the chair
As the pain begins to surmount


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

M83 is pretty cool. I already know that but I wanna say again.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I really need a girl in my life. There was a cute girl at jamba juice I was going to ask out, but I overheard her talking about her boyfriend, sooo...yea. There's this really really cute girl that works at kfc that I'm super tempted to just ask for her number. I just don't know how old she is. Its hard to tell peoples age these days. I mean I dont look 24 lol. I think im just going to go for it, I mean I only see her in the drive thru , so if she says no, then I can just drive off and Ill never see her again.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm mad, but I can play this game


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

It is striking how many brilliant people are called David.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

RIP Post a picture of yourself right now thread.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

h00dz said:


> RIP Post a picture of yourself right now thread.


Duuuude what happened to it?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah what happened?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

nrelax11 said:


> Duuuude what happened to it?





housebunny said:


> Yeah what happened?


Eh some drama or something its back now though all clean and spiffy.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Eh some drama or something its back now though all clean and spiffy.


Feww, I was going to be pissed. Wouldnt be able to look at all the pretty girls lol


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't like this world.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Love this song


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shooby dooby doo wa wa! My name is Angela. Hey, hello. Welcome to my very own show. I'll introduce my friends to you. Oh no. It's Ninnypoo! Shooby dooby doo wa wa! My name is Angela and you are not Nanette Manoir. Nanette Manoir is a stuck up jerk face snot. And now starring me Angela Anaconda. And not starring Nanette Manoir.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Tired of all these people, I need to stop adding so many non talkative peeps on skype, 6 in one week from sa.. but I'll see if someone that actually talks too adds me


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Life is just death in drag


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

ive put a picture on my facebook its massive dont know how or if you can downsize it, i should star in the latest movie of jurrasic park lol


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyway, he uh… he gets down to the end of his life, and he looks back and decides that all those years he suffered? Those were the best years of his life, because they made him who he was. All those years he was happy? You know, total waste. Didn’t learn a thing. So, if you sleep until you’re 18… Ah, think of the suffering you’re gonna miss. I mean high school? Those are your prime suffering years. You don’t get better suffering than that.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

on my death bed i'll say that watching paint dry was the highlight of my entire life.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

nrelax11 said:


> Feww, I was going to be pissed. Wouldnt be able to look at all the pretty girls lol


The thirst is real


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> The thirst is real


Lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy sheeeit. That guy almost hit a car.  Kind of scared me a little bit.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

_One does not simply walk into Mordor._
The appeal of the Precious is strong. I am a hobbit with a split personality. Shy and sedentary, but with an obsession pulling me in the opposite direction. But I can't take any risks. Just let me look at it. My Precious.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

"the sky was blood red."


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I don't know whether to write here or in the random thought of the day thread. I know it says write anything here, but this kind of blank canvas is suffocating. I will end up writing the wrong thing. Basically I am writing whatever comes into my head right now so who know where this is going to go except maybe it wont go anywhere and I will just keep writing about writing this which is kind of paradoxical or maybe metafictional or idk what. I've ran out of stuff to say and the **** thing is that I haven't even really said anything. It's just all blah blah blah. Which when I think about it is basically what I hear around me every day. People just talking blah blah blah. Like when they talk about these new curtains they bought like I give a **** about their curtains. Curtains are usefull devices for preventing draft and making a home feel nice and cosy but really there is no need to have a discussion on them, which now I realise is exactly what I am doing but I did warn you that I was going to just write whatever is in my head and unfortunately I find that my head is full of curtains. Who would have thought.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm liking this new idea of just writing what's in my head. The trouble is getting it all down in exactly the right way because typing it out can kind of change it especially if I make a typo and have to go back and correct it and end up changing the word completely and that is just not the thing right now is the thing i've gone blank soup beverages complex industrial sequences....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I did not get asked for my ID when I brought alcohol today :boogie.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I quit talking to that one guy three days ago that I dated over a month ago. I think he's too good for me. :/ Don't think he wanted to take this dating thing seriously or if it's just because he's really shy. Hell if I know. >_<


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

stream of consciousness match mr


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Dancing when by yourself actually feels really good.
And by dancing i mean "Going batsh*t crazy around the room" when a song you really like starts playing on your shuffled list.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

ratherunique11 said:


> I did not get asked for my ID when I brought alcohol today :boogie.


Enjoy that.

These days when I get carded I consider it a compliment.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I like to do quick doodles of random people online. They always turn out really weird and ugly and it cracks me up. I thought I'd share some. Maybe they'll cheer someone else up too :b:

http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/...a-de8e-4b8d-ad67-9287df2fed28_zpsa32aebc8.jpg

http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad332/hatsoffratsoff/IMAG0136-1_zps0b64328e.jpg

http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad332/hatsoffratsoff/IMAG0135_zpsb4b8a1f0.jpg


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

feels said:


> I like to do quick doodles of random people online. They always turn out really weird and ugly and it cracks me up. I thought I'd share some. Maybe they'll cheer someone else up too :b:
> 
> http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/...a-de8e-4b8d-ad67-9287df2fed28_zpsa32aebc8.jpg
> 
> ...


Who are these people?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

h00dz said:


> Who are these people?


I promise you that they looked nothing like that to begin with. :b I somehow turn them into monsters.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been listening to this Al green song way too much, like a unhealthy amount, like a formidable life changing amount, like a why the **** can't I stop listening to this amount.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

which poison would you like to drink today?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

oh dear! what has gotten into me? i haven't been myself lately!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a semi-cold. I haven't had one in over three years. At least my nose isn't stuffy. Just runny.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

In school I wasn't allowed in libraries.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

how do you know where home is if you don't feel at home anywhere?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Noca said:


>


LOL!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been waking up when it gets dark again (the last couple of days) and I'm starting to get really down again >.<


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

there their they're theirthere theyre'there they are the ir their there there eheethere.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

nosebleeds with no spleeds.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I am jack's rotting corpse


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A purple crayon was talking to a yellow crayon. The purple crayon was wearing a tuxedo. The yellow crayon liked the purple crayon's tuxedo and got jealous, so he got a knife and stabbed the purple crayon. He stole the purple crayon's bloody tuxedo and wore it to impress a girl he liked. She was a red crayon. She asked the yellow crayon why he had blood on his tuxedo. He said that it was ketchup. She asked him if he could lick it to prove it to her. He hesitated but licked up the blood that she thought was ketchup. He threw up a little in his mouth. The purple crayon came back to life and found the yellow crayon talking to the red crayon. She ran away while the purple crayon got in a fight with the yellow crayon. The yellow crayon killed the purple crayon again and used his blood to paint with it. When he was finished with his painting, he decided he wanted to hang it up in his house. From then on, he was going to murder all the crayons that wore tuxedos and paint with their blood to fill his house up with bloody paintings. :3


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

IMG_0009 by trulietrice, on Flickr


IMG_0010 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Here comes trouble!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Oh yeah? Well I am Jack's obligatory nod of approval.
> 
> Wow, first the bar walking into the guy, now this... I think I might have to go through your posts on these generic threads, I might have missed some comically blood-soaked stories.


lol!  I made it up. My mind is running wild with imagination.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm, I don't know what to think about my FB stalker. He said he's in love with me and wants me to be his gf and we only had a very short conversation with each other. :um I don't know what I'm supposed to say to that. >_<


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I guess that girl from my HS doesn't want to hang out with me. That was rude of her to ignore my text. Welp, I tried. Apparently, I'm just a waste of her time. Don't want to hang out with people from my HS anyways.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

If I go over 2 days without working at the gym, I start to feel bad about myself. Been hard to fit in since Im taking 7 classes in uni, but Im trying. 
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

i can write a poem
with just these words

split a sentence in two
is all you have to do

sometimes rhyming helps
but it's not absolutely necessary


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rudimentary creatures of blood and flesh. You touch my mind, fumbling in ignorance, incapable of understanding.

...

You see what happens, Larry? This is what happens when you **** a stranger in the ***!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I must be bored, or maybe my head is just full of whimsy because now I am challenging myself to a limerick with the word verisimilitude in it. It's my favourite word at the moment, but I'm warning you now that it isn't going to by very good.... whoao wait a minute...

this isn't going to be good 
it's about verisimilitude
it's such a nice word
can be sung by a bird
yep, this really wasn't any good


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sharrap malema!


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Reincarnation sounds awful.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't wait for the Tacos :<


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

It's always striking when someone you know, someone young, someone your age, passes away.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Memories of being in the middle of football field, giant flood lights make it seem like day yet the sky is pitch black. i, a little kid, look up and for a split second feel as if i'm going to fall up into that abyss in the sky.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was trying to dance to my music out loud. I tried closing my eyes and just swaying to the music and doing whatever. It felt silly at first but I think I feel a little comfortable doing it. >_>


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't lie,
Sometimes I want to die.
That's why I cry.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Coffee is a drug enhancer
ibuprofen is the answer
tea leaves can make you choke
also can cigarette smoke
give your friend a sharp pinch
to make him move just an inch
congratulations you are smart
this is my favorite part

THE END:no


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*10-28-13*

they read aloud that Iv'e feared to get help, then left.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> A purple crayon was talking to a yellow crayon. The purple crayon was wearing a tuxedo. The yellow crayon liked the purple crayon's tuxedo and got jealous, so he got a knife and stabbed the purple crayon. He stole the purple crayon's bloody tuxedo and wore it to impress a girl he liked. She was a red crayon. She asked the yellow crayon why he had blood on his tuxedo. He said that it was ketchup. She asked him if he could lick it to prove it to her. He hesitated but licked up the blood that she thought was ketchup. He threw up a little in his mouth. The purple crayon came back to life and found the yellow crayon talking to the red crayon. She ran away while the purple crayon got in a fight with the yellow crayon. The yellow crayon killed the purple crayon again and used his blood to paint with it. When he was finished with his painting, he decided he wanted to hang it up in his house. From then on, he was going to murder all the crayons that wore tuxedos and paint with their blood to fill his house up with bloody paintings. :3


So all crayon blood is red? I always assumed that purple crayons bled purple, green crayons bled green, etc... That certainly would make the yellow crayon's house more beautiful.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

If I Save Time, When Will I Get It Back?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*7-13-13*

This is some type of memory that I have from writing journals while on vacation.

IMG by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

If morality is a human construct, I wasn't hardwired to think that way either, dog.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

When I was a very young boy I was rather a genius when it came to physics. I had a profound understanding of how the world around me was put together. I liked to do experiments in my bedroom and was getting very close to discovering the higgs-boson particle. This was way before anyone else even knew what it was they were looking for. I was way ahead of them, and I didn't need any fancy Large Hadron Collider either. I had a Small Hadron Collider instead - about the size of a fairy liquid bottle. Like I say, I was getting close to discovering the particle. I just needed a couple more supplies, the most important of which was an empty toilet roll tube. The current roll of toilet paper in the bathroom had just been started so I guessed I would have to wait a few days. I was getting so close to discovering the particle and I really wanted to progress, but the last time I had taken the cardboard tube out of the toilet roll I was left with such a profound sense of wrong-doing that I nearly commited suicide. So I decided just to expidite the process by adding some spices to my parent's food and drinking a lot of tropicana not from concentrate orange juice. I usually didn't touch the not from concentrate stuff due to environmental reasons, but it really was very good for making you need jobbys. So like I say I was really close to discovering the particle, a day or two away at the most. Then that night my world fell appart. My parents, who always talked to me like I was an idiot, started explaining christmas to me. They told me about this bearded old man from the North Pole who visited all the children in the world one night in December, broke into their home via the chimney and left presents for them. He would travel from house to house, from city to city, from continent to continent on a sled pulled by flying reindeer. I thought this was some kind of joke or another one of those moronic fairy tales I was always getting told, but this time my parents seemed sincere, and they insisted that this was all true. I went to bed that night shell-shocked. I didn't know what to think and I hardly got a wink of sleep all night. I resolved to find out the truth the next day. The higgs-boson would have to wait. If this was true, if a man really could travel through all the houses in all the towns and cities in the world in one single night, then my very idea of how the world around me was made up, the foundations of my knowledge, was torn to shreds. [TBC]


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't wait to watch supernatural


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

my blood roiling, writhing and screaming in agony.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

this is one of the best threads
it makes me forget deep dreads
typing away without a care
i don't realize i have fuzz in my hair
read aloud with family and friends
repair the book with book mends
fly a kite, ride a bike
or a trike, you little tike
explore the sites, all the many
we have free wifi,it won't cost you a penny
have fun today and make it count
go now and start running about


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

No sé por qué, pero creo que tengo que comprar un barco.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Estaba la madre con sus tres hijos, uno de los hijos se llamaba me cago, el otro me meo, y el ultimo me cagué. Entonces la señora manda a comprar a la panaderia a me cago... Despues de un largo tiempo como no volvia me cago.. manda a su otro hijo (me meo) a buscar a su hermano aver donde estaba.. Despues de otro largo tiempo no volvian ninguno de sus dos hijos, entonces manda a su otro hijo (me Cagué), para q valla a buscar a sus dos hermanos... Resulta q no venian ninguno de los 3.. La madre se toma un taxi para buscarlos.. Y gritaba adentro del taxi buscando a sus hijos.. me cagooooooo.. - y el chofer le dice.. haaii señora espere un segundo ya llegamos.. - La señora grita me meeeeeoooo.. - el chofer le dice espere espere por favor q ya llegamos... - Me caguuuuueeeee!!!! - Aiii señoraa q asquerosa!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> So all crayon blood is red? I always assumed that purple crayons bled purple, green crayons bled green, etc... That certainly would make the yellow crayon's house more beautiful.


Ah, yes. That would make for a much better and optimistic story.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I finally found one of the shows from my childhood that I used to watch called State of Grace. So nostalgic. I've been wanting to watch that show for awhile. I could never remember the name of it but I looked up the girl who was in that movie Hope Floats with Sandra Bullock because I remembered that she was on some show that I used to watch when I was little and found it that way. It's been bugging me for so long. xD I love it when this happens.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

How to twerkkk....


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not serious, I'm never serious.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Tire tracks leave paths
Across sound donkey packs
dripping toenails from below
down the hill and into the snow
packing mars bars swiftly
the big ole doggy bit me
dodge cars in blank thoughts
drop a beat into the malt
speak up sonny, loud and clear
let everyone know you are here.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

it was my fault. sorry


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

woah, metaphysics


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Yveltal is underpowered.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm really upset because I drove all the way out there to see my date. He said to meet at 10 and he never showed up. He just now texted me to meet him up there and I'm going to make him drive all the way up there for nothing like he did with me. I'm tired of guys playing games on me. I must not be pretty enough for a guy to rush on a date with me. I drove home crying. I'll never find someone. Ever.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

help


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Want to say something. Someone, please...


i love you spacemonkey


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Stinky from the Moomins is such a shmock!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Howw uu dooiinnn


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I awoken today with a headache
I thought it was more than i could take
Until i fired up some awesome brew
and started drinking some black stew
receptors were blocking in my brain
soon after i felt no pain
two more times i filled up the mug
it felt as if it was giving me a hug
Now i'm ready to tackle the day
wondering what i will say
will i back down and be too scared
or will i come fully prepared
i know the choice is up to me
to break through shyness and truly be free


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

when will it be different? staring at the sun
in hopes has left me blinded. wandering
blinded through life, wandering in a 
darkened world. not a glimmer nor
a hope. never ending blackness.
whispers echos and haunting
screams all i can hear.
i think it's done.
i'm done.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

You know when you awake from a dream, and you're almost certain you've lived that moment before like dejavu? Then you realize there are other dimensions and parallel universes. (maybe not)


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Let me see your hands son.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Aaaw, this is my new favorite SAS WTF Moment, by far. Now I'll try to pull this off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I felt better late last night. I'm still a tad upset about it but it's not going to bring me down. I'm not sure if I should talk to him again or not. :/ Haha, that's not selfish!  I like showing my crazy personality on here. Sometimes, I feel like I come off as bipolar with my posts. xD I go from being all happy and cheery to being angry. But I do it to vent every now and then. I just don't like doing it much because I try to be non-pessimistic on here.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I should use the :blah smiley every time I type something long. :3


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

A traveller comes to a fork in the road which leads to two villages. In one village the people always tell lies, and in the other village the people always tell the truth. The traveller needs to conduct business in the village where everyone tells the truth. A man from one of the villages is standing in the middle of the fork, but there is no indication of which village he is from. The traveller approaches the man and asks him one question. From the villager's answer, he knows which road to follow. What did the traveller ask?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

h00dz said:


> What did the traveller ask?


"Do you have any weed?"


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I love this advert right now!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

housebunny said:


> "Do you have any weed?"


:lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a bunch of fuzz in my hairbrush. I must be getting that much of it in my hair. O_O Damn covers with the fuzz that keeps coming off of it.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Lua for Programmers Part 1: Language Essentials
Posted on August 27, 2012 in Tutorials

In this series we'll be taking a look at most everything you should know to program in Lua. The series is targeted at people who already know how to program, and as such I'll aim to be brief in my explanations.

Here's an overview of the four parts the compose the series:

Part 1: Language Essentials, the current part; covers fundamental syntax and concepts such as operators, loops, and functions.
Part 2: Data and Standard Libraries, covers Lua's built-in data types and some of the standard libraries.
Part 3: More Advanced Concepts, deals with things like variable scope, advanced functions, and file loading.
Part 4: Tips and Tricks, a collection of small things that you may find useful.

This is the 40'th time i've listened to this song, for reasons unknown.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

mooooo, I want 400 posts already


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

The Letter

The day the letter arrived, I was due in court on the intricate case of Melchett vs The Vatican, which was coming to a delicate and potentially explosive stage. The letter then came as a welcome diversion, and I tipped the delivery boy out of the window with more than ordinary generosity. Even then, I fancy I gave a momentary shudder as I unfolded the letter, but it was a cold morning, and in accordance with Mr. Talcinghorn’s instructions w/ regard to Melchett vs The Vatican – I was naked.

The letter read as follows: ‘If Mr. John Lawson Particle will travel immediately to Transylvania, as the honored guest of Count Dracula to personally advise his Excellency on a matter of great legal delicacy, Mr. Lawson Particle will be handsomely remunerated. He is to bring on his journey no garlic, no crucifixes, no wooden stakes. Neither is he to look up in a dictionary, the word “vampire.”’

It seemed innocent enough. Excited at the prospect at escaping a dreary London August, I rushed into Mr. Talcinghorn’s office. He read the letter through and eyed me carefully – then he looked at my face.

‘You don’t find anything strange in this letter, Mr. Lawson Particle?’
‘Ah, you noticed it too, sir. The split infinitive in the first sentence, yes.’
‘Uh, no, I was thinking… nevermind. You plan to go on this sui- on this fascinating journey?’
‘With your permission, sir, I will go straight home, dress, and take the first train to Southampton.’

Four days later, saw me standing at the gates of Castle Dracula, weary and travel-stained. Prudence had demanded that I leave her behind, so I was alone. Night was just falling as I knocked on the mighty oaken door and heard the answering echoes ring through the castle. After what seemed a cliché, iron bolts were drawn back, the portal swung open, and Count Dracula’s manservant stood before me. Of all the hideously disfigured spectacles I have ever beheld, those perched on the end of this man’s nose remain forever pasted into the album of my memory. Bowing low, this loathsome wretch introduced himself.

‘Travolta, sir, at your servile. If you will follow me, I shall tell the master you have arrived.’

Walking with a pronounced limp, L-I-M-P pronounced ‘limp,’ he showed me into a waiting room – Sorry, into a ‘waiting-room,’ and vanished. Presently, he returned with his master.

‘Ah, Mr. Lawson Particle,’ cried the Count, ‘welcome to Castle Dracula. Dinner is in half an hour if you would care to change. We can leave business until tomorrow. Travolta will show you to your room. Tell me, what blood type are you?’
‘Eh.’
‘I said “what blood type are you?”’
‘Oh,’ I said, ‘B.’

I tried to question Travolta as I dressed for dinner. I asked him the nature of the count’s business, but he made the sign of the cross and said nothing. I asked him why there were no mirrors in the castle, but this time he made the sign of the very cross indeed and spat openly. This was puzzling. I couldn’t see myself spending a month in a house without mirrors. The man was either mad, or both.

‘Cape on for dinner, sir,’ said Travolta as we descended the vast stairway.
‘Capon! Yummy!’ I replied.
‘No, sir, the count always insists that his guests put a cape on for dinner.’

And what a dismal repast it was. I passed a fitful night in my vast bedroom. Below me I could hear the count’s footsteps echoing in the hallway. I arose early, made my toilet, sat on it, then came down for breakfast.

Travolta informed me that his master had gone to bed at dawn, and would expect me in his study later that evening. It was a dreary morning. The greatest excitement I had to look forward to that day was the prospect of a total eclipse of the sun, which was expected during the afternoon. When the time came, I watched through a fragment of smoked glass, as the moon slid slowly across the surface of the sun, and darkness shrouded the Earth. I started at the sound behind me. By the dim light of a candle I had prudently placed on the table, I could see that it was Count Dracula – my client.

He seemed a little excited. A tendril of spaghetti appeared to be protruding from either side of his mouth.

‘Why, good afternoon, count,’ I cried, ‘I wasn’t expecting you until this evening! Have you come to enjoy the spectacle?’
‘Spectacle?’
‘The solar eclipse!’

He looked out of the window.

‘Solar eclipse?’
‘Yes, it’s the first total eclipse I’ve ever seen! Exciting, isn’t it?’
‘Oh…. ****….’
‘Um… is there something wrong, Count?’
‘How much longer is it going to last?’ he cried, and I could see fear in his blood-red eyes.
‘Well, it’s just ending now!’ I replied, ‘look at that! Splendid isn’t it?’

I turned in time to watch the moon moving slowly away from the sun, and light once more flooding the scene.

‘Have you ever seen anything so… Oh. Count?’

But he had disappeared, leaving his cape behind him. In his hurry, he must have upset the ashtray on the floor beside him. 

I never saw him again.

:teeth


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Euripides said:


> The Letter
> ...


:clap i really enjoyed reading this. i like the word play and sillyness. one thing i don't understand though is why did the ashtray get so upset? what did mr dracula sat to it?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I found my gross father's youtube account while my mom found him on Facebook. I forgot about his gross ephebophile tendencies as well as his fetish for young Asian girls. His youtube vids are disgusting and degrading. I left him a comment: "You're disgusting, [his name]. Signed, your long lost daughter, [my name]." ***.


----------



## Princu (Jun 10, 2013)

_This one phrase "It is my life,I will do what I want," has done more damage than good.People choose to ignore the spirit and derive the meaning that is convinient for them.Such people have tied this phrase with selfishness and I am sure that was not the intent._

/Period


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

If you don't take life by the horns, people will continue to see you as just another opportunity they can walk over.


Or so it seems.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

This isn't over


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> :clap i really enjoyed reading this. i like the word play and sillyness. one thing i don't understand though is why did the ashtray get so upset? what did mr dracula sat to it?


:clap
Some cigar/cigarette racist thing maybe? :stu Or, more probable: Mr. Lawson Particle even at the end remains oblivious as to the vampiristic nature of the Count and when he turns around, after the re-emerging sun has reduced Dracula to ashes, he only sees a little pile of ash on the floor and assumes Dracula must have upset an ashtray on his hasty exit.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ugh, why do I have to like a guy that's going into the military soon? I was hoping to see him again but that's a silly thing to think. Blah. 

--------------------------------

My dad finally put shades on the windows in the kitchen. They look cool.  

--------------------------------

I need to learn how to dance good. :banana


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I need to learn how to dance good. :banana






You're welcome.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Awesomesauce


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm going to watch it for a third time.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Billy preston is my new hero.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Ima watch it one more time.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

There are ants on the wall. No, not one of the four walls that create the cage that is my dormitory, but that wall, the small little cement wall that encloses the plants, one of those many ones outside. The one after you shove the door open, letting the icy wind nip at your exposed skin. After you scan the manure fields for signs of swarming, microscopic flying insects, and the occasional dragonfly that can never seem to decide which of the infinite paths of the air to take; the two of you, winged insect and grounded human, shifting rapidly between each other, like an awkward encounter with a pedestrian who is blocking your path. After passing the putrid sewer grate that stinks up the sidewalk, drenching it in the stench of rotting cheese, toejam, and feces. After walking past the coffee shop, dodging and swatting the sluggish gnats that no one except you can seem to see, and consequently attracting odd glances should any student be sipping coffee so early on a frozen bench. You stop at the steps, anticipating. Your eyes fixated on the place where the ants either will, or will not be. Marching along like bold dashed line, down the side of the cement wall, into the sliver cracks below, where dust and dirt collect. But sometimes not. Sometimes they are gone, and you breathe a sigh of relief, and trounce up the steps, although staying to the far opposite of the cement wall as if you are not quite sure there may still be a few lost scouts scurrying about, unseen. Your anxiety for today is gone, but then you remember, tomorrow. Will the ants be there? The line of ants are not like clockwork. They do not assemble at specific times of day; in fact their appearance can be quite random, which throws you into a constant state of anxiety. You are however able to deduce some factors that may or may not influence the ants’ presence at that exact spot: Weather. Days that it rains, the ants are absent. Perhaps one scout or two had poked its antennae out, and upon smelling the sweet scent of anticipated precipitation, retreated back into their hill and called the work day off. Perhaps they have other tasks to attend in their manure compound, which they save particularly for rainy days, such as organizing and distributing rations, creating intricate underground tunnel systems, attending and perhaps even copulating with their queen, because she gets oh so lonely on gloomy rain-cloudy days. Or maybe they have a holiday. A fun day for socializing with the other employees, or perhaps indulging in their personal projects. Unless I am overestimating an ant’s autonomy. They do seem quite conformist, after all. Always busy, busy, busy. They probably don’t have time for vacation, now that I think about it. And even if they did, I can hardly imagine them spending it doing recreational activities such as humans do. They hardly seem to have personalities or identities. Then again, I am not entomologist. Nor am I a fellow ant. I am so blind. I can be missing or misunderstanding so much about these creatures…a giant holding a magnifying glass over its subjects does little justice, because some things cannot be superficially observed, through isolated senses like sight, smell, touch, sound. Some things simply must be experienced. And in that, we, I, am so limited.


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

hello


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

AceEmoKid's post on ants. It's just perfect. This is why I like SAS.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Trevor will be one of those really hot doctors. Oh my gosh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sometimes you see pics of multiple people you find awesome together and it's like WHAT IS THIS MADNESS. Even though sometimes it's like, well actually.. It's not that weird. Still awesome though.

Like that time I saw a photo of Neil Gaiman and Alan Moore sitting together, or when Johnny Depp played guitar on Marilyn Manson's album and there's a photo of them with Slash and Alice Cooper, and the photo with ONE OK ROCK and Avril Lavigne, and Emilie Autumn and The Birthday Massacre co headlining (SERIOUSLY WHY AM I NOT IN NORTH AMERICA RIGHT NOW!?)

They were in Nottingham (The Birthday Massacre only) and I was like a 10 minute train journey away from there ;_; but I didn't find out till afterwards.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Euripides said:


> You're welcome.


Thanks.  I'll hopefully become a pro soon. :boogie lol xD


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I watched it again :boogie


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

"Courage is not living without fear.

Courage is being scared to death and doing the right thing anyway."
*
*


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I wonder who Tom Savini is. I bet he has black hair.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey, what are you doing out here?
You're thinking about everything, aren't you.
I know it's crazy, just don't think of it like that.
Nothing has to mean anything.
Come on. Come back inside.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

The saddest words in the world are "If only..."


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pork and beans is good.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I wish that I had the balls to fall asleep in my uni library. Its not too uncommon here...people falling asleep in- between book shelves, in the public lounge, or on the ground in some corner.
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Infamoose said:


> Hey, what are you doing out here?
> You're thinking about everything, aren't you.
> I know it's crazy, just don't think of it like that.
> Nothing has to mean anything.
> Come on. Come back inside.


you were chillin on the rooftop?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Ever wondered about pork and beans manufacturing? Hasn't that ever tortured you with curiosity?
> 
> Yeah me neither, but hey sometimes you hear stuff.


I meant beef and beans. Not pork and beans. xD Yea, beef and beans is good stuff.  But that's never crossed my mind. :um

--------------------------------

A girl with pigtails was skipping down the sidewalk. She held in her mouth a lollipop and wore a colorful dress. She came upon a transparent mirror-like circle shining on the corner of the street where it could not be seen by anyone but her. It vibrated when she put her finger upon it. The girl named Abatha was dazed by this rare phenomenon. There were scenes playing on the other side of people from another decade. As if intuition took over her, she went through to this world of magic and terror. Once inside, the circle vanished. Abatha did not notice. This new world took control of her mind and changed her in a way that she was a walking corpse among the humans inhabiting this place. They made her feel inferior and vulnerable to the surroundings beholding this world. A heavyset man with thick brows and black hair stands outside of a shop and invites her in. He holds in his hands three cards. One card shows a future world, another card shows the present, and the third card shows the past. The man asks her to close her eyes and pick a card. The girl, still in shock, closed her eyes and did as he told her to. When she opened her eyes, she had the future card. Her stomach churns and wonders why he wanted her to play his silly game. The man goes on to say that her destiny will lie in whichever card she picks. The girl did not understand, so asked him to clarify. He said that the fate of where she will go lies in whichever card she picks. The man cast a smile that would melt even the coldest of hearts but deep down, he was pure evil. Abatha made a beeline for the door but it wouldn't budge. The man let out a clown-like laugh that creeped up the girl's spine. One touch upon his book of magic would lead her into another world far more bleak than this new world she just now came to know. He told her that in this future world, she will have to look over her shoulder everywhere she goes. He said that her worst fears will come true in this future world and there will be no turning back. No one would love her and only danger would await her. She would be immortal. He averted his eyes away from her back to his book. She was paralyzed down to the bone. She felt like she was in a nightmare. The only difference was that it was real. He opened the page to a list of all the people in this town that had decided their fate into the future world. They were all led to worlds that held their worst phobias. The girl's name appeared in the book as if a ghost had just written it down. He touched her name and she disappeared into thin air. Forever gone like all the others had been with more to come.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Thanks.  I'll hopefully become a pro soon. :boogie lol xD





typemismatch said:


> I watched it again :boogie


Get on up! (or down - whichever you prefer) :boogie


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Everyone thought it was a bomb at first, a nuclear explosion as anticipated coming from Iran or North Korea. Long feared, however the optimists never really expected it to occur.
But as the sky lit up in a sea of intense, almost surreal flares, and the announcement was made, lives had already gone missing.
The toxic fumes had already reached most of Europe and Asia, and flakes of ash trickled down like snow.
Hands intertwined as we watched the impact. An extraterrestrial body of immense proportions piercing through the dense layers of November clouds.
There was no need to worry about conspiracy theories or ancient prophecies. 
It was obvious.
No one would be left to construe them.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

monotonous said:


> i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat i want a cat


you want a cat? YOU CAN'T HANDLE A CAT


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Booooooooobies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That game on the new Google logo was fun. :3


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

Dicing a lot of tomatoes is boring.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

So happy :3


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Why is "good night" in English invariably used to indicate you or the person you say it to is leaving? Why do people not meet at night and say "good night!" to each other?


----------



## SapphireBoy (Nov 23, 2013)

(Enter post that involves a condom, a suspicious wedding cake, a 12 year old dancing to "Single Ladies", T.M.S., and Chabo the Wolf Baby)


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Have you ever seen the moon so big that it looks like it just came out of a children's bedtime story?


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

My name is Dave
I want to live in a cave
I can't be bothered to shave
Let's all have a rave

Go ahead and make a wish
While I go get some fish
and put it on a dish
I wear Nike shirts that go swish

Or is it woosh?
Pretty sure it's swoosh
Can't think of a rhyme I sound like a douche

Well that word just saved me back there
So everybody stop and stare
While I welcome you to my lair
This poem sucks but I don't really care

Because I'm drunk
So I don't give a funk
Don't even try to criticize this punk
as I go for the slam dunk

BOOM


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm starting to think netflix sucks. I was trying to watch Maniac the other day and the sound was only working in one ear.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey *****. You want to suck on my tooth? :B 

Just quoting Family Guy. Not directed towards anyone.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

The truth is out there.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

More beef and beans!


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

"You should plan for the future, but not live in the future" ...said a man on the tram today.


----------



## MikeyManly (Nov 26, 2013)

This is a strange place.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

You can't grasp on to it but you can flow with it freely.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

NeuromorPhish said:


> "You should plan for the future, but not live in the future" ...said a man on the tram today.


Wow. Was it the Dalai Lama? :b Either him or The Sphinx from Mystery Men.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

tennislover84 said:


> Wow. Was it the Dalai Lama? :b Either him or The Sphinx from Mystery Men.


Hmm, it might have been. His face was obscured from my view by a pre-school teacher trying to calm down a crew of excited kids. 
(Either way, for a brief moment his words seemed to transform my disgustingly literal thoughts into an innocuous and witty phrase. :blank)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom was telling me I need to wear butt pads (whatever those are exactly) because I have a flat bum. Thanks mom. -___- Thanks for pointing out the negatives.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Once upon a time, somebody ran. Somebody ran away sayin' as fast as I can. I've got to go...I've go to go...

Once upon a time, we fell apart. You're holding in your hands the two halves of my heart.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I had a dream last night that had multiple SASers in it and Charles Dance from game of thrones.. It made no sense what so ever....


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

The best thing about keeping a journal is remembering hot people you forgot existed as you read back on old entries from years ago:

"Oh hay, Jemaine-Clement-and-guy-from-The-Mars-Volta infused-look-alike with the triforce tattoo from my statistics class who I've also once seen using a photocopier at the library when I went to get change for my dollar so I could use the coins to buy Red Vines from a vending machine and yes they were delicious."

Yowza.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I had another dream with SASers in it, second night in a row.. what is going on with me D:


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

im having a really bad day today


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Woohoo no work :3


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I want to sing you a love song and hold you forever.
Maybe you're not real but to me you're more real than anything.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

There's too many good books I'm missing out on. I need to catch up.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh Ambien, you have failed me yet again.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It's just heartbreak heartache


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

^^^^ I totally agree with that comment!


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

gurl are you a calender....cuz your days are numbered


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Stop says the red light, go says the green

Wait says the yellow light, twinkling in between. 

KNEEL, SAYS THE DEMON LIGHT
WITH ITS EYE OF COAL 
SAURON KNOWS YOUR LICENSE PLATE 
AND STARES INTO YOUR SOUL

One does not simply drive into Mordor.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Something needs to change.. Ive gotten too comfortable.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

My nose won't stop running


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/0...leaking-fluid/
> 
> It's probably just a good ol' regular running nose though.


Oddly enough I do at times get a clear liquidy substance run out my nose, usually after I eat anything, I'm gonna say food allergies :/ .

Right now I literally have tissue paper stuffed up my nose lol.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ughh work! Nooo ):


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Goodbye. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My uterus is going on a deathspree inside my abdomen. So much hurt.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

*Yeah. French writer. Total loser. Never had a real job. Unrequited love affairs. Gay. Spent 20 years writing a book almost no one reads. But he's also probably the greatest writer since Shakespeare. Anyway, he uh&#8230; he gets down to the end of his life, and he looks back and decides that all those years he suffered, Those were the best years of his life, 'cause they made him who he was. All those years he was happy? You know, total waste. Didn't learn a thing. So, if you sleep until you're 18&#8230; Ah, think of the suffering you're gonna miss. I mean high school? High school-those are your prime suffering years. You don't get better suffering than that.*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't like me? Don't care ha


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Poetry, find me, and make me your's.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

karenw said:


> What do you do?


Antique store job it's boring ):


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

We should a day once a year where the whole day everyone flails around with their arms shouting "I DON'T KNOW WHAT I'M DOING WITH MY LIFE"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn, looks like I'm the only one eating this pumpkin pie. Usually, it goes away fast but I guess not this year. I'm the only one eating it. There was eight pieces of it and I ate five already. :3 Yay, more for me.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

the twin sala's flowers have withered?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Dancing yeah yeah!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

*randomly sends e-hug*
*doesn't get a text back*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> *randomly sends e-hug*
> *doesn't get a text back*


hahaha!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Who wants a hug? :3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

inna sense said:


> hahaha!


*gives a random e-hug* :b:squeeze Embrace it. 8)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

How in the world do my arms hurt just from picking up those bowling balls? lol Geez. xD I had fun bowling, though. I could do that again. I was horrible at first but got a little better. I just hate going down that road because it takes forever to turn to the left with all that traffic. Took me like five minutes or more just to turn. >.< I could have sworn I saw this guy there that was in one of my classes from HS. :um I'm still not sure if it was him. I think he looked at me for a second, too. I went to this store afterwards with a bunch of books and CDs and stuff. There were loads and loads of books. It was fun looking through them. I saw quite a few books there that I want to read that aren't at my library but I'm not paying for a book. Ha. I should have told him not to give me ten dollars back for that movie a week ago. >_< I guess he didn't want me to pay separately for it.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*Soon I discovered that this rock thing was true*
*Jerry lee lewis was the devil*
*Jesus was an architect previous to his career as a prophet*
*All of a sudden, I found myself in love with the world*
*So there was only one thing that I could do*
*Was ding a ding dang my dang a long ling long*


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Stop!


Hammer time!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Dang it's been a long time D:


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

What's even more horrid on pizzas though; artichokes. Yuch, hate 'em.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

To plainly apply identifiable objects, and as incorrect neuroresponse (NE inbibition) response is not understood when that involves acceptance that time - There is more fear than level of confidence this in fact does reinforce negative and levels of abstract abilities as the reward for expecting such outcomes as the reward for expecting such outcomes, have no conceptual meaning defined as a word, causes a state in which the person assumes that things are normal, are in fact they are not yet calculated in a a setting for how what has been clearly stated, was somehow inicated (watch goes off time for med 5:05 am) and the interest for that balance, can be both maladaptive, and productive when they person feels move confident in their style of mannerism, or appearance.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...h-girlfriend-insisted-going-clothes-shop.html


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Another movie I really want to see is Maleficent. \(^_^)/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My dad came home in the car earlier today blaming me for getting paint on the side of the car. I didn't even know that happened. And how can I purposely get paint on a car when I'm driving? Plus, that was like two or three days ago the last time I went out. He loves making assumptions and getting into arguments. He should blame himself first before blaming me. I get blamed for everything. Just because I went out to see a guy doesn't give him the right to go and ruin things and get pissy at me. He couldn't care less if I'm happy. I know he wants me to be lonely. My dad called me a smartass just for answering his question when he asked me about the paint. Oh, I thought I was a dumbass. Not a smartass.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh, I thought I was a dumbass. Not a smartass.


Nope, definitely smartass. I approve.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Creepy Santas
http://mentalfloss.com/article/29519/10-creepy-santas-whose-laps-we-want-nothing-do


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm coming for you.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> *gives a random e-hug* :b:squeeze Embrace it. 8)


thanks  :drunk

edit: dammit...i didnt wait to reply to you so id be the first post on this page...i just didnt want to post for a few days and only read what you posted just now...*sigh*... -_-'


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Wish i could stop this mess


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Euripides said:


> Nope, definitely smartass. I approve.


Thanks.  lmao Or a badass. Nah, I'm joking. 



inna sense said:


> thanks  :drunk
> 
> edit: dammit...i didnt wait to reply to you so id be the first post on this page...i just didnt want to post for a few days and only read what you posted just now...*sigh*... -_-'


Haha. xD Dat's otay. I thought ya rejected my hug.  I was like, "Damn, I get rejected twice from hugging."








xD

-------------------------

I had a dream a few nights ago that I was drinking coffee over and over again. What a nice dream. lol I've never had a dream where I eat or drink something before. So that was just lovely. I want another dream like that. Maybe one where I'm eating a bunch of chocolate and pizza. :idea


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

**** it will get a tray. This one is wet and this one is wet and this one is wet and this one is wet. Did you dry these in a rain forest?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well we clocked the T-Rex at 32 mph.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Are you telling me, that you made a time machine. Out of a Delorean?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

So what is this like a PF Changs?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cake or death? 

Ahhh.. Cake please. 

Very well give him cake.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

diamondheart89 said:


> My uterus is going on a deathspree inside my abdomen. So much hurt.


Wow - that's the most descriptive way I have ever heard of "the process". :afr


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Idontgetit said:


> WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

_bing bing bing_

round 4


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

What is bravery?

Probably not bouncing around 'tween ceiling and floor on a Saturday night, but maybe on Fridays. Seems like an active day.

My grandfather opted for Sundays, even though they still carried a lot of religious implication then, but he was a good fella, well-respected. 

Maybe it doesn't matter what day, just on some day.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Forgot about the black crowes band


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Who wants to party :3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just put some mustard in with some water and drank it to make myself puke but it didn't even help. It said it's supposed to take 20-30 minutes before I puke, though. I thought I would have puked while drinking it but I guess not. I'll just have to wait and see if I do puke.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanna see the movie "Her" I'm finally looking forward to a movie, haven't in a while.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i want to live in the forest forever.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:3 i miss this


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

you spoke to me the night before i disappeared...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I came up with an elaborate idea for a Skyrim Pokemon mod but someone has already done something very similar :')


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

This blessing is a curse and this curse is a blessing.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha. xD Dat's otay. I thought ya rejected my hug.  I was like, "Damn, I get rejected twice from hugging."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha...id never do that °_^


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i feel like i'm drifting out of consciousness maybe it's this warm puddle of blood that i'm lying in that's making drowsy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

inna sense said:


> haha...id never do that °_^


Yay. =)

-----------------------------------

I think I'll make out with myself and pretend that it's someone else doing it but I can't kiss my own lips. That part will be tricky to do. :um


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

in a sense, innocence, in essence


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

That that is, is. That that is not, is not. Is that it? It is.

That that is is that that is. Not is not. Is that it? It is.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Drop it likes it's hot.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> Drop it likes it's hot.


* drops pan*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inna sense spit a verse with a fire tongue
rhyme with son and thats all till the line is done

:um :boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had another dream last night that I had this big, black looking sore that covered up like half of the back of my left leg and I picked it off and there was flesh hanging on my leg. I remember I could actually feel it hurt in the dream, too almost like it was real. D: I watch too much gory stuff.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i want to live forever.


----------



## EccentricCat (Dec 8, 2013)

Anything in this thread.

:um Wait. I'll bet someone already did that.

:sigh Not so clever, clever-fail. And, that probably didn't makes sense...:hide


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

All I've ever wanted is a voice and someone to hold.
I go back forth dreaming of a life of purpose,
to purposely holding you and forgetting all other aspects of life.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

South Park is an awesome show, it still continues to make me laugh! Randy Marsh is awesome, I hope they have more episodes about him.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

I want to scarify my life to save others. Not sure there's more about "I want to end my life" or "I want to help others."


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

*So Kramer, what are you gonna do? *


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ain't nobody got time foh dat


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I hear sirens in the distance. the night sky lit up by a blazing fire. I tear my gasoline soaked clothes off, light them on fire and take a nice relaxing dip in the river.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Let's say you have a friend and you get in a fight with them and tell them that you don't want them to be your friend anymore because they've upset you and tell them not to text you back and you get a text back from them like over a week later with four random letters and the text says, "qqqq." But you told them not to text you back. I mean, that seems so obvious that they'd be mocking you wouldn't it?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ugh i hate bacon


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

"Meaning" What is it? The ability to find something greater outside of yourself? If so, then what of all the people who can't find meaning with their lives; is it arrogance and egocentrism that makes them suffer? Is suicide really the most selfish of acts, where someone admits there is nothing of importance beyond themselves..?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i congratulate you on surviving another year.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Batman is overrated.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

"I sneezed on the beat, and the beat got sicker."


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I will get around to putting old photos onto a memory stick & uploading to my computer one day.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Feel so refresh


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

I’ve been thinking. When life gives you lemons? Don’t make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don’t want your damn lemons! What am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life’s manager! Make life rue the day it thought is could give me lemons! Do you know who I am? I’m the man who’s going to burn your house down! With the lemons! I’m going to get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want another Snickers bar. =D


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

This Phoenix album is amazing!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm 24 yrs and runnin
Open my mouth and stick my gun in!


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Was that the Boogieman? 

Yes I believe it was.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Is it close? Am I touching what I can't see?

Or do I imagine it? Is it far removed from me?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a craving for watermelon lol wtf


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I wear black on the outside because..........


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

All of the Marines I have spoken to honestly believe that the US is going to crash & burn soon.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

FFXIV 2.1 patch sucks. Crystal tower is way to easy, pvp is a summoners playground. Coil is getting boring.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I wear black on the outside because..........


Because women who wear black lead colorful lives?

(jk jk, listening to the song now :b)

I wear bright colors to compensate for my boring personality D:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

cuppy said:


> Because women who wear black lead colorful lives?
> 
> (jk jk, listening to the song now :b)
> 
> I wear bright colors to compensate for my boring personality D:


 The lyric actually finishes: ".....because black is how I feel on the inside" :b

But I like your offering also.

And you don't have a boring personality. You are shiny and colourful


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Giiiirl, you don't want to do that. You better read that book. You don't want that kind of life. You're only a child. Now, sit down and read dat motha****in' book. :twak I'll give you an ice cream cone.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I like being left alone


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aha. So that wasn't my fault after all. My mom told me that the paint that got on the Nissan Versa above where the tires sit was from some truck coming through town. I guess a truck that was paving the road or something. I thought it was from a speed bump. But how can I be to blame for something that's an accident anyways? lol My dad just loves to argue and blame things on me.  She went to a shop in town to get it off I guess and we just got it back today. I think it was only up there for a day. Well, glad it's fixed.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i row my boat across the river stix


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Stop the Salmon, Idaho Coyote and Wolf Derby.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Caveman discovers the banana and sticks in butthole


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

It is very important to hold onto at least a few grudges in life.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I feel like such an ******* today. Frustrated with the world and disgusted with myself.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> It is very important to hold onto at least a few grudges in life.


Please elaborate, good sir!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

cuppy said:


> Please elaborate, good sir!


 Well, if one forgives absolutely everyone for everything, I think that suggests that ultimately nothing really matters at all 
I don't think it's a good idea to dwell on negative things all the time though, or to walk around thinking about revenge.

Revenge is vulgar. Grudges are beautiful.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Well, if one forgives absolutely everyone for everything, I think that suggests that ultimately nothing really matters at all
> I don't think it's a good idea to dwell on negative things all the time though, or to walk around thinking about revenge.
> 
> Revenge is vulgar. Grudges are beautiful.


I fit in. (I couldnt do it the other way, anyways. )


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Facebook/people can be so confusing.

Im just going to avoid fb again. 
It's just too difficult. To figure out. 

I think I'll try to do better with people in real life though.
I should try, ya?


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just when I was finally getting over my guilty pleasure song, Rick Ross has to come out and remix it. Now i'm back to listening to it 100x a day.

And we lay in the cut like we don't give a fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shenanigans is a cute word. Don't know why.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

mundane existence


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Xena Warrior Princess!


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Infamoose said:


> Just when I was finally getting over my guilty pleasure song, Rick Ross has to come out and remix it. Now i'm back to listening to it 100x a day.
> 
> And we lay in the cut like we don't give a fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


Hold on we're going home??

lolol


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Zerix said:


> Hold on we're going home??
> 
> lolol


Nah worst lol


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Shenanigans is a cute word. Don't know why.


It's also the name of a horrible dance club in my city, blah.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

*** **** ****** *** ******* ***** **** **** **** ****ed ***es *****ing ****


----------



## Markula (Jul 15, 2012)

the toecutter! he knows who i am. I AM THE NIGHTRIDER!!!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i'm sorry i don't meet your expectations of me.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

In my mind we're always together. I wish you could understand that you're not alone.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

a supernova can wipe the world out of existence leaving no trace and here we are worried about our vain ego's


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hehehe i told him


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> a supernova can wipe the world out of existence leaving no trace and here we are worried about our vain ego's


Yeah but the chances of a supernova happening in our lifetime and destroying us is ridiculously slim, whereas our ego is with us every minute of everyday, wrecking our head. So its a kinda of 'deal with whats in front of us' kinda condition.

EDIT: Wow, i really messed up that last sentence.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

bananas are rising up against the plaintains


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

MuckyMuck said:


> Yeah but the chances of a supernova happening in our lifetime and destroying us is ridiculously slim, whereas our ego is with us every minute of everyday, wrecking our head. So its a kinda of 'deal with whats in front of us' kinda condition.
> 
> EDIT: Wow, i really messed up that last sentence.


from what i remember in astronomy the sun doesn't have the mass or whatever to ever supernova, instead it will expand into red giant (this stage _will_ kill all life on earth about 4 billion years from now) whose mass will drift away leaving a stunningly beautiful planetary nebula with a white dwarf in the middle.

the point is i'm insignificant in the grand scheme of the universe so why should i worry about what others think of me and just enjoy life not vainly but appreciating, life, the world, the universe, etc.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> from what i remember in astronomy the sun doesn't have the mass or whatever to ever supernova, instead it will expand into red giant (this stage _will_ kill all life on earth about 4 billion years from now) whose mass will drift away leaving a stunningly beautiful planetary nebula with a white dwarf in the middle.
> 
> the point is i'm insignificant in the grand scheme of the universe so why should i worry about what others think of me and just enjoy life not vainly but appreciating, life, the world, the universe, etc.


I guess life just doesn't work like that, its not how the game is played. Thats the whole problem. This game has been playing for the last 4 billion years, then humans come along and instead of eating, sleeping, breeding like every other animal, we seem to be an enigma, we start thinking to ourselves, we don't want to play the game, we want to change the rules and assume the game is all about us. 
Thats where it gets all confusing, since we assumed its all about us, we have our expectations and are dissapointed when they arent met. My point being, the game is simple, eat, sleep, breed, the three greatest joys in life, but we complicate the crap out of it.

To be honest, im really really tired, so in my tired messed up head that all sounds really clever, but im gonna look at this tomorrow and think, man what the hell was i on about there?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

MuckyMuck said:


> To be honest, im really really tired, so in my tired messed up head that all sounds really clever, but im gonna look at this tomorrow and think, *man what the hell was i on about there?*


:lol

(i like simple)


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

"If they knew we were a dream they would love us, protect us.
That way, they could dream about us." - Two Orphan Vampires


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I found them.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

"In order to save your loved one, you must betray your allies." Did Star Wars even have a moral of its story..? The confusion is strong with this one.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> It's also the name of a horrible dance club in my city, blah.


Haha, funny name for a club. 

------------------------------

I hate the phrase shock value. lol Ugh.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

¿Existo, pero a quien?


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

It sucks worrying that someone won't like you.

It also sucks when even if they had a good impression of you, you'd never have much of a friendship anyways.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

There's a website called meetup.com and I'm part of a meetup for Shyness & Social Anxiety and they wanted to have a meetup at a night club. I don't get it and I told them it was a stupid idea.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

****, I want that cake right now. :[


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Why am I still awake? I should be sleeping. Maybe you'd meet me there.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Gifts would be nice at times.. xD


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas.  



#NotevenChristian


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ugh, I'm not in a shopping mood. I'm going shopping tomorrow with my mom and one of my sisters. I guess we'll be gone for five hours since we're leaving at 9 in the morning and coming back at 2 in the afternoon. 

-----------------------------------

You want to meet Sunday instead? That would definitely be better. :yay


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

In the club high on purp with my shades on


----------



## magic flute (Dec 26, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> There's a website called meetup.com and I'm part of a meetup for Shyness & Social Anxiety and they wanted to have a meetup at a night club. I don't get it and I told them it was a stupid idea.


be weird if everyone was so nervous that nobody turned up for the event


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

When I went shopping for clothes, I saw this girl in this one store that looked like she was 7 and she was wearing makeup. :no What 7 year old girl needs makeup on their face?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a dream a few nights ago that I was going to some kind of show. Don't remember if it was a parade or a circus or what. lmao But in the dream, I had four kids and they were all girls. Scary.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> When I went shopping for clothes, I saw this girl in this one store that looked like she was 7 and she was wearing makeup. :no What 7 year old girl needs makeup on their face?


None of them.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

The holiday season reminds me of just how dysfunctional my family is.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ugh i hate this feeling.. ):


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Sudden death. Everything lost in an instant. Everyone dies with you. To die is to kill humanity. No second chances. No warning. No insurance policy. No light. No darkness. All your plans rendered futile, your yoghurt uneaten. Except there could never have been any plans or a yoghurt. To die is to mean you never existed, you did not die, you never were. So the question is: should I eat the yoghurt now?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

mattmc said:


> None of them.


I just thought it was so weird to see a girl that young wearing it. I've only seen girls that young wearing makeup on TV like on those annoying reality shows. I don't watch them, though. xD

------------------------------

I want to go to New York City. That's like the one place I'd really love to go to.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I just thought it was so weird to see a girl that young wearing it. I've only seen girls that young wearing makeup on TV like on those annoying reality shows. I don't watch them, though. xD
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> I want to go to New York City. That's like the one place I'd really love to go to.


Pointless but understandable. Kids always try to be older then they are. Then once you are older you realize how silly that is.

If you go to New York City, and have the opportunity, see Wicked. It's absolutely incredible.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It seems I'm disappearing, I wonder where I'm going?


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

i dont know any words to describe how im feeling i need to make drastic changes, anyone got a room to rent? far away from ireland preferably.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

What kind of **** wit orders chicken soup for a vegetarian xmas dinner then huffs and puffs and moans when vegetarian won't touch it ? 
I don't care what other people eat, eat eachother for all I care but don't give me a ****ing bowl of dead animal.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

"In a world without rules we could have been heroes." - AC4: Black Flag


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

This bottle of ink, 
Replaced with blood
These deeds splattered
On a bitter love
So rest well my darling
With the angels above


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

mattmc said:


> Pointless but understandable. Kids always try to be older then they are. Then once you are older you realize how silly that is.
> 
> If you go to New York City, and have the opportunity, see Wicked. It's absolutely incredible.


Kids trying to be older than they actually are?  I've never heard of that. Hehe.

That sounds fun!  Highly doubt I'll ever get to go there, though. :/

-------------------------------------

I got more stuff than I thought from my aunt and uncle today. I got a coaster to put in the car and a cute antique looking keychain. =) I got lotion and perfume as usual along with a hairbrush set with a mirror and a comb. :b


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I wish the nuclear reactor at Cernavoda would blow up, that will solve all my problems real nicely, it's just 200 km away.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

One doesn't have to die to find angels. Angels are everywhere, like God. They hide behind our eyes and smile when we find joy in the smallest thing. When we fall into despair they catch us. Waiting till we're able to breathe again before lifting us back up.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

How to deal with people who can't have you.. and make your life hell


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

looking back in anger.


----------



## caveofmystery (Nov 1, 2013)

Don't snort amphetamine xD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

What the ****? I got a voicemail from my dad while I was gone saying, "I need you to give me a call now. I mean now." He said it in an angry tone. Apparently, he doesn't want me going out at all. He wants me to be miserable. Oh, I get it. How's this for ****ing miserable? I'll just stay away from society and not go out at all. I won't leave my room but only to get food to eat and go to the bathroom. Haha, it's so hilarious that he's like this. Every time I go out to meet someone, he gets all pissy at me because he just wants the loneliness to slowly eat me away. Just today, he acted fine around me. lmao What a mother****er. Well, I'll be damned. People never cease to amaze me. Good day turned into a ****ty night.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

cries and whispers.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

4, 8, 15, 16, 23, 42


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the faceless man turned and said to himself "one day i'll look back and realize what i've done today..."


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Agreed ^

Don't snort Wellbutrin!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Suicidal twin kills sister by accident!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> Suicidal twin kills sister by accident!


Were they cojoined? Cuz that would really suck. :b


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Noo why do i feel like this


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Were they cojoined? Cuz that would really suck. :b


Unfortunately so, she did it while looking in the mirror.

This is more common than you'd think, that's why i support the "Fix the Mirror" movement. Thousands of conjoined twins die every year because of this, or at least half of them.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> Unfortunately so, she did it while looking in the mirror.
> 
> This is more common than you'd think, that's why i support the "Fix the Mirror" movement. Thousands of conjoined twins die every year because of this, or at least half of them.


Oh, the laugh that just came out of me... :evil


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yo, ladies and gentlemen this ain't no experiment
It's the uneducated example of intelligence
By irrelevance, means more than your irrelevance
Its evident, theres evidence that I am bloody excellent


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Come on baby put your hands on my hands then sway your lips to my lips wanna taste your heart don't interfere into the night we'll disappear. 

Why you gotta go to sleep, don't go to sleep let's go out!!!! Get blown away lost in the dark get real high & never come down !


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Take my hand by charli xcx sums up how I feel.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

"I am so tired
Sometimes I feel so tired
I can’t eat, I can’t sleep. So tired.
The pressure builds and builds.
It seems like there’s no release.
The things I see go unnoticed by some, fill my eyes with horror.
Anger and guilt and frustration and depression make waking up every day harder and harder.
I work my fingers to the bone just to survive.
I got to get money so I can have a home.
So I can breathe, eat and live in this society.
I don’t even like money,
and I got to work everyday just to feed myself.
God it makes me sick.
I just wanna curl up into a hole and die,
because this isn’t worth it.
I need a raise, man!
I can’t survive on this pay anymore.
I can’t live on this.
I’m hungry, and I’m frustrated, and I can’t eat, daddy.
God, I look for you to help, and I have seen no help.
I’ve seen no thoughts, no looks, no praise.
You don’t care. You don’t love me. I only love myself.
No one will love me like I love me."


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

In a lab waiting for my mom's bone density scan, and a California friend just texted she's out here til the 7th, an hour and 1/2 from here. And thinking about moving to this area. Yay! So I'm in this lab crying a little, lol. Sniffling. Ergh. And hiding, so no one can see my tears. That didn't take much. Can't believe how much I miss people...


----------



## s1819 (Dec 29, 2013)

anything


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

You call me crazy?

Man you make my day!


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

All I see is Gangstaz, Killaz and Hustlaz on the streetz.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was tempted to watch the season finale of Breaking Bad early this morning even though I skipped around on the show. lol It was worth it to stay up until 3:20 a.m. I couldn't help myself. >_< I almost cried when it ended. I've probably seen like 30 episodes total. :S


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Outside its crystal clear, the sky is packed with stars, sometimes when this happens i always find myself looking up at them. Getting out of my car and walking into my house, just walking down the path etc... I can only imagine what people who live around me are thinking when they see me;"_What is it that sexy, mysterious looking fellow is always looking at?_" or more likely "_Oh there's that lunatic who's always looking about at the sky_".


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Street was chili today, forgot to bring my coat


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Is it 2015 yet?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Is it Summer yet?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knock... Penny Knock... Penny Knock... Penny.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Is that Sasquatch? Nope just some hairy guy.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cold weather is really cold.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Life's not a joke, jokes are supposed to be funny.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Life's not a joke, jokes are supposed to be funny.


Life's the greatest joke of em all, its just that we're the punchline.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Thought i was gonna die today...


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Same ish, different year.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

The angst just builds inside me
Is it in my soul or in my mind
I count down until the day it comes
How I long to leave these chains behind


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

-40 degree celsius, man poor bunnies out there how do they survive.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Really hope I die in my sleep tonight. Just get it over with already.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Mariana... I haven't thought about that name in a long time. It stirs so many emotions.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Like a somebooooooodeeee


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

some days I just want to let this craziness i have envelope me completely. I just want to lose all touch with reality, forever lost in a fantasy world. I wake up every morning though and realize i'm still in this mundane world.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Only a fool trusts his life to a weapon


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ugh about time xD


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This will sound weird, but if I move my eyelid around a bit and squint I can get better vision :/ also my vision has gotten worse in my right eye and I think slightly improved in my left. What are you doing eyes?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Whenever the roof of my mouth itches, I use my tongue to scratch it. Ha. xD


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I just want Youtube to give me recommended videos that I'll actually watch.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Prophets this prophets that



Charmander said:


> I just want Youtube to give me recommended videos that I'll actually watch.


Be careful what you wish for. I get caught in an almost endless loop of watching youtube videos often (thanks to those suggestions) D:


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

If I disappeared what would I do with my time? I think I'd get pretty bored after awhile of being in oblivion...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm just going to take some Zzzquil tonight instead of taking something for a cold since I only got an hour of sleep this morning. I did take like a two hour nap, so that was three hours worth. Better to take something to help me sleep while I have this cold than to take something for the cold when it won't even be effective. xD


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It's been so long since I've skygazed.


----------



## Kydee (Jan 2, 2014)

I can't sleep because of throat ulcers.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Little death keep me alive.
I'm losing mind as I strive.
Feels like reaching for the unobtainable.
Gladly dislocating shoulder for something sustainable.

These walls are solid, 
this floor is weak.
Living in a single thought too squalid,
the painful truth is constantly all I seek.

Hopelessly inclined,
yet pathetically designed.
I fear ends without a beginning,
the little time given thinning.
Hear my silence roar,
feel my blood pour.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just cleaned out my belly button with a q-tip and some rubbing alcohol. It sure was smelly. :3

I remember this one time, I had a big piece of belly button lint and saved it for a few days in a Ziploc bag. I think that was like three years ago. I should have collected all of my belly button lint over the years.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kneel before Zod.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

_And if I had the answers I'd have written them out
So I can tell you what to do and what this thing is about
But all I've ever learned comes second-hand
And I dare not preach what I don't understand ♪_


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

^:afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

mark101 said:


> I wish I'd kept all mine and had a scarf and winter hat knitted from it, what a waste. :blank


I bet those jars smell worse than a dead body. 

Yea, too bad. :/ I could have collected mine and made a sweater out of it and wear it in public. Everyone would run away from me, though. :lol I could be called Ms. Lint Lady.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hand catching Alligators can be extremely dangerous.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I want drive one of these 1,400lbs 900hp fire breathing winged dragons. :yes


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

When it comes to Scorpions the bigger the better. Little one bites you, don't keep it to yourself.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

He trudged the deserted road for hours. no one in sight and all out of water. they had left him for dead and he was. living dead seeking to give his murderers their due.


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

Just stubbed my little toe on a door frame!!!!


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I haven't had dr. pepper in 3 days! What is this. Im in a soda drought and can't think straight.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

4, 8, 15, 16, 23, 42


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

defenestration, mutilation, flagellation, decapitation, suffocation, strangulation, crucifixion, exsanguination, electrocution.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

disembowelment, flaying, dismemberment, scalping etc... i don't know mutilation seems like a tame word to me words describing the mutilation sounds creepier.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

The difference 3 years makes.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I think moist is a creepy word or is it just weird?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

i put this egg i had in my fridge forever in some water to boil today and it floated...it's cooked now but i don't dare open it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> I think moist is a creepy word or is it just weird?


Haha, moist. I have a sister that hates that word. It is kind of creepy when you think about it. :|

--------------------------------

I need to start using all this lotion I've gotten from Christmas over the years. No point in wasting it. I'll just use it every day for the heck of it to get rid of it.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Cleese and Palin. Heroes.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Moist seems associated with female sexuality. Why is it creepy?

What should a woman say instead? Gushy?


----------



## Handsome Beast (Jan 3, 2014)

Now you shall receive: The heat-seeking moisture missile! Good 'ol GWAR!

But I didn't stop by for that. Some rambling from years ago.

Candles burning low marking a thousand generations

Last one in ruin marked by death and separation

Needing nothing more than a spark of identification

Crying out to the world: a lost generation


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

This Polar Vortex sucks. :yes


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I need a flux capacitor.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I come with no warranty, no guarantee of satisfaction. I come as is, no refund since you didn't pay anything. Take it or leave it, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

mattmc said:


> Moist seems associated with female sexuality. Why is it creepy?
> 
> What should a woman say instead? Gushy?


lmao  Yes. I'm kidding.

--------------------------------------

Once again while I'm on my monthly cycle, I get blood in my fingernails. Had to wash my fingernails twice and dig down in my nails to get it all out. What am I always doing in my sleep every time I'm on my period? :blush


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

:lol

He's a massive World Of Warcraft fan really.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm really liking Micheal B. Jordan.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

In a coat of gold or a coat of red,
a lion still has claws,
And mine are long and sharp, my lord,
as long and sharp as yours.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I agreed with the whole list for once!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Makes me think of that long intro speech thing Carlin did on his last special.


haven't seen that. is there a video of it on youtube?


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

Vuldoc said:


> It's been so long since I've skygazed.


Me too. I miss it, but there's too much light pollution where I live to see the sky clearly enough. What boggles my mind is that the stars we see may have been dead for millions of years, but their light is only just reaching us now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I need more movies to watch. Sucks that my town doesn't hardly have any good movies playing here. 

:[...There's too many awesome movies I'm missing out on.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shut the front door.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Write anything you want here ----> ____________________.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 pop!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I need more movies to watch. Sucks that my town doesn't hardly have any good movies playing here.
> 
> :[...There's too many awesome movies I'm missing out on.


Once the good ones I've missed come to dvd, I try to remember to check them out at the library for free.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

"Only the dead have seen the end of war"


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't stop playing pokemon


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

blue2 said:


>


:teeth


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

don't break anybody's heart , they have only one , break their bone's they have 206


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Does anyone have a Windows Phone? How is it? Thinking about getting one but too lazy too read all the tests lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> Once the good ones I've missed come to dvd, I try to remember to check them out at the library for free.


Oh, cool. Didn't know you could do that. 

I need to go to the Redbox again and find something good there. I've only been to it like two or three times. My dad borrows movies from my uncle sometimes, so I get to watch those only if I find them interesting.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It's not what you hoped for. It never is...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

One day I'll be a living phantasm before I am.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

asdsdasdadsadasdasd


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

chun li's calf muscles are bigger than her head. 

wat.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Going back and listening to a lot of my old music. I have a ways to go. :3


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I think I'm going to become a monk. You know, live a life of solitude, abstain from sex, never speak, have no friends, and confine myself to the humble dwellings where I live, never leaving to see the outside world again.

Hey. Wait a minute...


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

My mom is a *****.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

just listening to rhapsody on a theme by paganini. for some reason i thought about this in work today and realised i've not listened to it in a long time, perhaps years. i should start listening to more classical again. it's the best of music because it all goes to a different part of the brain.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

make mistakes,
flying broken... forever.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Ive always wondered who would win in a fight between hitler and macy gray.


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

It's amazing how much music can influence your emotions.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I am your father


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> Ive always wondered who would win in a fight between hitler and macy gray.


Betty White would own both of those losers.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Adults who speak/type like 7 year olds.










Sorry, can never take you seriously ever again.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

^ For some reason I think this is referring to me. I'll always be at the maturity level of a 16 year old.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Idontgetit said:


> ^ For some reason I think this is referring to me. I'll always be at the maturity level of a 16 year old.


Nah, it's not about you.  I was talking about a different forum I frequent.
I'm just a bit of a grammar nazi when it comes to serious discussions. I appreciate the art of turning le phrase.

Plus I hate when people try to question your intelligence in a debate but they can't even spell words like "your" or use tenses correctly. It's more insulting than their actual insult. Like, you-who-cannot-even-spell-"your" want me to waste time reading and replying to this nonsense? I guess that makes me horribly snobbish but it's RIDICULOUS how people get through high school without this basic knowledge.

Outside of that platform, I don't care. Whatever floats your boat.
I just think adults should know how to write and speak properly in their native language by the age of 18. :stu Especially if I can do it, when English is my 4th language.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

so olivia tremor control is going to have a new album out this year. did not know that until a day ago. there's a lot other great stuff coming out from other people, but olivia tremor control especially. this is officially a great year.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Disappearing...
Admit it you hate me! 
I'm a liar in obscenities and obscurities.
There's a devil in my head screaming miseries.
If only we'd met in another life.
I find myself lost on an endless road it's enough to break a man.
I've seen your eyes of disgust as I held funerals for sweet reveries.
Fearful I discard fracturing dreams, yours and mine.
It's okay I'll leave you be.
I stand in a meadow as I crumble to dust.

I thought I put my keys in the fridge. I don't know why I did that again.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*movie title "Unknown" 2006

"Yeah. I'm hedging my bets."*

*wikipedia*

"A hedge is an investment position intended to offset potential losses/gains that may be incurred by a companion investment. In simple language, a hedge is used to reduce any substantial losses/gains suffered by an individual or an organization."


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Did we win? Are the gender wars over? Are feminists showing their true colors?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

The blizzard knocked my antenna over again.


----------



## Mr Posuum (Nov 5, 2013)

Here's a cover a friend uploaded on youtube , check it out if you guys want : 




*flies away*


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

_How happy is the blameless vestal's lot!
The world forgetting, by the world forgot.
Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind!
Each pray'r accepted, and each wish resign'd ... _


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

We're too proud for our own good.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Likeaspacemonkey and Vuldoc remind me of the Russoti brothers (Looney Bin Jim & Jigsaw) from Punisher: War Zone. Hope you don't mind me saying that. I mean it in a good way.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

inb4 whitehouse


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Siempre se reduce a lo mismo, la extraño.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Finally someone post in spanish


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

A fine day to die.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a dream this morning where it was just me and one of my sisters and we were at the beach house we used to go to when we went to the beach in North Carolina. I think she killed a man on the beach house property and there was this girl with her mother at another beach house and I guess they didn't even notice. O_O He was just lying on the ground with blood spilling out of his head. There was a really random part in the dream where she wanted me to cut my wrist with a plastic knife. I actually did cut a vein and it was bleeding. There was a strange part where I kept trying to cut another vein and...now I can't remember what happened but it was crazy. I think she wanted me to kill myself. Why is it that when I have dreams with this one particular sister of mine, she's always killing someone or wants me to die? Whenever I have dreams with my other sisters, it's not like that. >_> I don't know if this is a sign or what. Haha, just kidding. They're just dreams but I like to think my dreams have meaning to them. :b Life is more fun that way.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I love you. I'm going to blow up your school.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Everything tastes of ash,
I burn my tongue so i won't taste anything at all.
A stagnant smell fills the air,
I breathe in acid fumes to not smell anymore.
All colors have bled away leaving only greyness,
I cut my flesh to see red or any color at all.
A bitter cold you can't make go away,
I throw myself in a fire to finally feel warm.
sounds are just annoying screeching that won't shut up,
I pierce my eardrums to silence the world.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Hope is scary.


But it's stronger than fear, so hold on to it.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm still in the closet.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

What if this is my last day alive? What if I'm going to die in my sleep tonight? I can hope, right?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pregaming

hahaha look what someone has written under activities XD I feel like that's vaguely not in keeping with wiki standards somehow. Also I had no idea there were so many names for predrinking everyone I've ever known in the UK has called it predrinking.

'refusing to head out until they've captured the perfect selfie.' lolol.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Used up my bottle of lyrica in 3 days, oh well it was worth it.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I have to get up at 5:30 but lately I don't trust myself to get up at time, so I've decided to just stay awake until then. 2 hours and 40 minutes remaining.

I'm such a genius.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

What the hell i'm bored

#Why so bored Steiner

I wish I knew. Things have grown stale

#Well have you tried soaking it in water

Huh? I don't want to be moist right now.

#That's what she said

Very funny Thule.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I came with high hopes, I left broken like all the rest.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

When does it all end
Rooted in my mind is despair
Today and tomorrow, I cannot mend
This truly is a mental affair

Trading dreams for terrors
My neurons intersect their path
Bringing unshattered nightmares
They ride into my brain taking a bittersweet bath

Cleaning my head
With beginnings of gloom
Wash a new dread
Over my body, make it bloom

Copious amounts of rage
Building a sanctuary
Detrimental, I'm in a cage
There lives no contrary

For hope to chase away pain
My sanity must come back
Through it all, I will gain
A lever to support what was in lack


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm so mad today


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

In just 2 days, I'll have the exam for my career, if I ****ed up Goodbye earth


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Nightmares

I lost my mind ages ago but I haven't bothered to look for it.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Am I normal? do I want to be? I wonder if people think I'm totally effed in the head. Maybe I am just a little "off". I'm not crazy you know.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello Earth, Mercury, Venus, Jupiter, Mars, Uranus, Saturn, and Neptune. *gives you all a hug and a cookie*


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Superman will save our lives


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

23 back 13 left, 12 right 22 forward, and break.

snapped out of it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know why, but this video is hilarious:


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

**** Monsanto.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't want people making me feel like something I'm really not. When that happens, I start to think I'm this great person but I'll just get dragged down again. I like honesty and I don't want people making me feel good about myself if that's not really who I am. I mean, I don't want someone to just come out and point a flaw in me if I don't ask for them to. But I don't want someone leading me on and making me confident in myself for no reason. I'd rather just not be confident if that's going to happen. It's like an illusion in a way. I'm crappy at wording stuff.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pregaming
> 
> hahaha look what someone has written under activities XD I feel like that's vaguely not in keeping with wiki standards somehow. Also I had no idea there were so many names for predrinking everyone I've ever known in the UK has called it predrinking.
> 
> 'refusing to head out until they've captured the perfect selfie.' lolol.


I think I've always known it as preloading. But all that activity stuff is weird. It's like one person's experience of what they do. Or maybe I'm just old and people play video games and take perfect photos before going out drinking now.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll never be as cool as Sailor Moon or Buffy.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't want people making me feel like something I'm really not. When that happens, I start to think I'm this great person but I'll just get dragged down again. I like honesty and I don't want people making me feel good about myself if that's not really who I am. I mean, I don't want someone to just come out and point a flaw in me if I don't ask for them to. But I don't want someone leading me on and making me confident in myself for no reason. I'd rather just not be confident if that's going to happen. It's like an illusion in a way. I'm crappy at wording stuff.


People will usually say good things about another person because they *do* see those good qualities in that person, not to make you feel confident for no reason. Whether or not you take the compliments and the positives to heart is up to you, but I believe most people are genuine about those kinds of things. They're just seeing you through a different lens than you're seeing yourself. We're all way harder on ourselves than we'd ever dream of being on other people, so they're seeing the good that's there and you're finding the flaws. I do the same thing. It's a hard, but really toxic and destructive, habit to break.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

typemismatch said:


> I think I've always known it as preloading. But all that activity stuff is weird. It's like one person's experience of what they do. Or maybe I'm just old and people play video games and take perfect photos before going out drinking now.


Yeah and the tone was weirdly cynical. I think that just crept past deletion tbh as it's so subjective. They even included the exact drink they think women drink XD


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I didn't thought it would be physically possible to reach such elevated levels of boredom.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Nostalgia. it's an illusion, it's not.
nostalgia...


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I feel half dead. Bleh


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

I wither slowly in thine arms, Here at the quiet limit of the world, A white-hair'd shadow roaming like a dream.


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm feeling good.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Have your glass, please shut the light off, if you thought I would not repeat that lights could go out, or that it meant we had given a meaning to the reason I would like to relax under the blanket. It was not what they were used to. I became like the nobody I felt I was, that what they had been told about me would waste time that others could have in more private, and more empathy for understanding how lucky I was that my parents cared. Compared to nonsensical, non legible line over and over. The laughing on the phone, and difficulties holding the phone to my ear, as my thoughts the wrong number may have been destroyed the trust I meant to think of, making the bathroom another space to try hide clear of.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

My back hurts


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

As I was leaving the library today, there was this woman that looked like she was going to walk in front of my car so I slowed down and literally had to come to a full stop because she was looking at her phone. I'm surprised she didn't see my car coming even though she was looking at her phone. She put out a hand gesture I guess to let me know she was sorry so I just put out my hand and kind of smiled. lol xD Silly me. But it's not her fault. People make mistakes. I'm just glad I stopped because I thought she was going to go straight instead of crossing over for a second.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CharmedOne said:


> People will usually say good things about another person because they *do* see those good qualities in that person, not to make you feel confident for no reason. Whether or not you take the compliments and the positives to heart is up to you, but I believe most people are genuine about those kinds of things. They're just seeing you through a different lens than you're seeing yourself. We're all way harder on ourselves than we'd ever dream of being on other people, so they're seeing the good that's there and you're finding the flaws. I do the same thing. It's a hard, but really toxic and destructive, habit to break.


I guess hearing others talk about how people just say those things to be nice makes me paranoid and gets to me. I also hear that if someone says something negative about you, that they're probably just insecure or jealous or whatever other reason there is. I don't know. I just get like that every now and then and it makes me self-conscious but I try not to be. :S I guess we are our own worst critics. When I say good things about people, I actually mean it, too. I wouldn't lie about something like that but no one or most people would probably believe that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://fan-corn-mics.tumblr.com/

Tumblr... What. I hate you. love you.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im perplexed, its so confusing...
the frozen moving
wondering if its the right home im choosing

:b


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

```
Like the disappearing being I am./ twirl in the meadow. \ 
:i-am, ;his not:
                                      ¿yours,
never)(<no)                                              
                                                              .don't* why me/ 
away far-\ 


               

[CENTER]What makes me?


[/CENTER]
 
                                           ʎllɐǝɹ ʎpoqou
```


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I looked up the counselling service I was referred to and it literally only opened on the 6th of January. Probably would still be waiting for something if it wasn't for them trying to do more for mental health in the UK recently. So that's good (I think, guess I'll find out after I go lol..)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Flutter away little one. Flutter away.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

**** it I'm pulling an all-nighter =/


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Hiding, Closing my eyes.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I cut my teeth in wedding rings~~~


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just got a number calling me telling me that I got $100 shopping gift card and a $50 gift card for a restaurant and they asked if they dialed the number and repeated the number and asked if it was right and it was. But I don't know if it was a scam or what. I had no idea what was going on. They said I downloaded some app and that's why I got the gift cards but I don't even remember downloading an app. :| So I just hung up because they asked for my first and last name and mailing address. I felt kind of bad for doing that but I didn't know what to do. >_<

One of the questions she asked was if I had anyone in my family with diabetes or anything so I just said that my uncle has diabetes, then she's like, "That's good to hear." The ****? O_O


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i wont be on skype anymore :no  Ö.ö


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Why did George Foreman release a grill?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nooooooo. .___.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

We've always defined ourselves by the ability to overcome the impossible. And we count these moments, these moments when we dare to aim higher, to break barriers, to reach for the stars, to make the unknown known. We count these moments as our proudest achievements. But we lost all that. Or perhaps we've just forgotten that we are still pioneers, that we've barely begun, and that our greatest accomplishments cannot be behind us...because our destiny lies above us. ﻿


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I am the Adam of you labours


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

"You can have everything, but without mental health, you'll have nothing"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just got done washing a bunch of dishes. :3 Now my mom doesn't have to do them when she gets back from work tomorrow.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

the secret to happiness ,is not found in seeking more, but developing the capacity to enjoy less..


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am big game hunter, I shot a monopoly board last week.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> I am big game hunter, I shot a monopoly board last week.


Lol xD


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

back to school, we are the leaders... of it all


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I need a drink or a hug this evening. :| Girls only. :b 
No hugs from guys, please. :bah


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

blue2 said:


> the secret to happiness ,is not found in seeking more, but developing the capacity to enjoy less..


there is a lot of truth in this. but I feel like telling people would make them upset with me and more depressed with life.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm way too laid back for my own ****ing good.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Poo burrito. ;3


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*investopedia*
"In a decentralized market, technology provides investors with access to various bids/ask prices and makes it possible for them to deal directly with other investors/dealers rather than with a given exchange."


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

What is this thing I call hate? and it's inside of me...


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

La dignidad está en el silencio, a veces eso es lo único que queda.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> La dignidad está en el silencio, a veces eso es lo único que queda.


Silence is often the most powerful scream. Where, then, is this dignity?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

So that's where the cover for Air's album Le Voyage Dans La Lune came from. Huh. Very interesting. :3


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

KaitlynRose said:


> Silence is often the most powerful scream. Where, then, is this dignity?


 let me translate: LONG LIFE MEXICO! Give a good beer and play that Marachi music loudly.

These tacos are covered in the sweat of my hardwork. May the holy mary always give me the will to make more chalupas!


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't let no one run your life, just because they say you're wrong doesn't mean that they're right...


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I broke my iPhone headphones when I dropped my Ipod on the treadmill.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

"Everything is an illusion. They are gone as soon as they appear."

- Kotoko, "Agony"


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm an audiophile that went to coles and bought a $10 pair of earbud headphones for my Galaxy S4. Why am I such an idiot?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

“In Ireland, you go to someone's house, and she asks you if you want a cup of tea. You say no, thank you, you're really just fine. She asks if you're sure. You say of course you're sure, really, you don't need a thing. Except they pronounce it ting. You don't need a ting. Well, she says then, I was going to get myself some anyway, so it would be no trouble. Ah, you say, well, if you were going to get yourself some, I wouldn't mind a spot of tea, at that, so long as it's no trouble and I can give you a hand in the kitchen. Then you go through the whole thing all over again until you both end up in the kitchen drinking tea and chatting. 

In America, someone asks you if you want a cup of tea, you say no, and then you don't get any damned tea.

I liked the Irish way better.” 
― C.E. Murphy, Urban Shaman


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ourwater said:


> "In Ireland, you go to someone's house, and she asks you if you want a cup of tea. You say no, thank you, you're really just fine. She asks if you're sure. You say of course you're sure, really, you don't need a thing. Except they pronounce it ting. You don't need a ting. Well, she says then, I was going to get myself some anyway, so it would be no trouble. Ah, you say, well, if you were going to get yourself some, I wouldn't mind a spot of tea, at that, so long as it's no trouble and I can give you a hand in the kitchen. Then you go through the whole thing all over again until you both end up in the kitchen drinking tea and chatting.
> 
> In America, someone asks you if you want a cup of tea, you say no, and then you don't get any damned tea.
> 
> ...







:teeth


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

goodbye and take care everyone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My dad bought a tablet yesterday and surprisingly, he let me play around with it. It has Netflix on it. I think I'll start watching some stuff on it now. ;o


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I get lost under these lights,
I get lost in the words I say,
Start believin' my own lies,
Like everything will be okay.

Oh I still dream of a simple life,
Boy meets girl makes her his wife,
But love don't exist when you live like this,
That much I know - yes I know.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

"A storyteller's game
Lips that intoxicate
The core of all life is a limitless chest of tales."
- Nightwish, Storytime


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Those dreams were dashed though they be fanciful dreams, disappeared in a flash, ripped apart at the seams. 
The curtain was drawn, behind appeared the Oz, afraid bewildered, and the full house of cards
came tumbling down. 
Cards, cards was it all a farce? Did you not bet, turn the river, flop or hear a silent quiver from the one whom you sat across. Pokerface said don't come thither. the heart beat with a definite pitter, patter.
so knock knock on wood, the bets are lost. the game is off
when in the scattered stuff of dreams they lie, clouds gather into cosmic nebulae.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love living in my fantasies. ^_^ It's one of the best parts of my day.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I will marry a guy on the spot if he does the choreo from Beyonce's dance for you.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was kicked out of One Direction for being too pretty.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get sizzurp (purple drank)? I know Justin's got some but I don't know how to get in touch with his punk azz.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom might schedule an appointment for me to see a psychiatrist so maybe that'll help. I'm going into this with low expectations, though. And if I do go see one, I'm just going to speak my mind and tell my psychiatrist that I don't want him/her or anyone else thinking I have SA because I don't want to be labeled with something that makes me feel like I have to be pressured to get better even though I do want to get better. I mean, I want people to think I'm good enough the way I am. My disorder doesn't make me who I am. But I think it's best to be in denial about having SA and being labeled with it because I might get the help I need more efficiently. I just want to pretend that it doesn't exist. There's only so much help I can get without support. I need support. If I don't have it, I can't get anywhere.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love cats 
I love every kind of cat
I just want to hug all of them
But I can't 
Can't hug every cat
Can't hug every cat

So anyway
I am a cat lover and I love to run
I'm sorry, I'm thinking about cats again
I really lo-ove cats
I'm thinking about cats again
And again, and again, and again, and again

I think about how many don't have a home
And how I should have them
I think about how cute they are 
And how their ears
And the whiskers and the nose

I just love them
And I want them
And I want them in a basket
And I want little bow ties

I just love them
And I want them
To be on a rainbow and in my bed
And I just want us to roll around (to roll around, round, round, round)

Sorry, I'm getting emotional

I love cats
I love every kind of cat
I just want to hug all of them
But I can't 
Can't hug every cat
Can't hug every cat

So anyway
I am a cat lover and I love to run
I'm sorry, I'm thinking about cats again
I really lo-ove cats
But I can't hug every cat
Can't hug every cat
Can't hug every cat

Stolen from some guy's POF profile. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

people don't take me seriously......ahh well i guess they are smarter than i first thought...:teeth


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

One does like to boogie.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

ticking, the moments that make up a dull day still don't go away.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://teeturtle.com/products/fire-mage










:O :O dat t-shirt.

(yes it had to be my avatar.)


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Fight or flight? how about both.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

"Not Going to Finish Your Vegetables? Maybe You Can Blame Your Genes"


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

ourwater said:


> I broke my iPhone headphones when I dropped my Ipod on the treadmill.


Fixed


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

He asked what I want in life, what I wanted to be in 10 years.
Immediately, even impulsively, I said Alive.
It was a spark that came out of my mouth but never had in my life.
Had to reassure that my emotions can't even let it pass my ability to cope.
No, no one wants to be...they want to feel alive.
But bringing life to what was living and already dead is vain.

My pursuit is now independence.
With or without the spark.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

The good - the weekend is here
The bad - I'm coming down
The ugly - I haven't eaten yet today


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

In search of a little berocca.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

no se lo que siento a veces


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I like turtles


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I can feel the temptation building; _do it just one more time _the voice tells me, but I know how pointless and hollow it would be in the long run, regardless of how intoxicating and stimulating it would be for a while.

This time I must do only what's right no matter what, my karma and conscience demands it.


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

You stupid evolved prick!


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Why does Mark Zuckerberg have 27 billion dollars. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Of course he can stay but the Gorilla has to put on some pants.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anything in this write thread.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Vuelven las mismas neurosis, las mismas muletas mentales y obsesiones. Hay que ser muy idiota para pensar que eso va a cambiar algo, son solo las mismas ilusiones baratas que tantas otras veces he visto; lo único que vale en mi vida es yo mismo, tengo que ser fuerte y digno en mi soledad, no débil y dependiente.


Al diablo con este lugar y al diablo con esta debilidad crónica.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I have no feelings or emotions; just sarcasm running through my veins.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't wait up for me. Consider our water. Space monkey, I don't get it.

Making a sentence with some of the usernames in this thread. :3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lmao :]


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ ..that's seriously the most disturbing thing i've seen....:afr....today..:teeth


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I haven't met a really good looking guy in a long time.

And it makes me sad.

:|

Where art thou hot men of the world, where must a girl travel to find you?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Right anything in this thread.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

No more. Just... _no more._


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

calichick said:


> Where art thou hot men of the world, where must a girl travel to find you?


the official hip hop thread...just post any random song...i bet youd pick "mary j blige - family affair"  ...just search for "concious/christian" rap or something on youtube...no one gives a ish!

:drunk


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

Social Anxiety is a belief ingrained in your brain.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

**** the past <3


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Crashing in three... two...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

inna sense said:


> the official hip hop thread...just post any random song...i bet youd pick "mary j blige - family affair"  ...just search for "concious/christian" rap or something on youtube...no one gives a ish!
> 
> :drunk


I give an ish...

my v***** gives an ish...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

calichick said:


> I give an ish...
> 
> my v***** gives an ish...


:spit <3


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

inna sense said:


> :spit


 I'm glad you find my nonexistent libido funny...

cry


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

calichick said:


> I'm glad you find my nonexistent libido funny...
> 
> cry


 omg...-_-...ill pm you my email address


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

It snowed this morning. It never snows here. The last time was probably... ten years ago, at least. And it was only slush back then, not real snow. 

I suppose this is a sign of new beginnings.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

So much to do, so little time and an even smaller will to actually force myself do it. _Sigh._


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Herro. ;3 I'm a dog and I'm waving my paw. Why do I keep waving? I can't stop. Someone help meh. ;o Make it stop. Who is doing this to me?  Paw, stop it now. >:[ Bad paw!


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Lighting doesn't strike in the middle of winter...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The army's up the road. Salvation à la mode and a cup of tea.

Aqualung. I'd forgotten how much I like that song. And how much it terrified me when my brother would crank it up when I was little. Dat cover art!










And that first verse, "Sitting on the park bench, eyeing little girls with bad intent. Snot is running down his nose, greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes. Aqualung. Drying in the cold sun, watching as the frilly panties run." Scared the living s#!t outta me.

I'd hide in the bathroom with the dog, all freaked out. Covering the dog's ears, partly so he wouldn't be scared too, and partly cuz, you know, loud sounds can hurt dogs' ears. Lol.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Sometimes I wish I could just... stop thinking.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

"They rose slightly radiating thrown out from the earthline. Then I saw soft pulses of light one after another rise and pass upwards arched shape but waveringly and with the arch broken. They seemed to float, not following the warp of the sphere as falling stars look to do but free though concentrical with it. The busy working of nature wholly independent of the earth and seeming to go on in a strain of time not reckoned of days and years but simpler and as if correcting the preoccupation of the world by being preoccupied with and appealing to and dated to the day of judgment was like a new witness to God and filled me with delightful fear." G.M. Hopkins


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom asked me today if I've been losing weight. lol I don't know why she keeps asking me that. She asked me that back in October. ^^;


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I need sleep


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Interesting that today she ran into you. It's good to know you're still around and I'm genuinely happy you're doing well. I think about you from time to time and wondered how life has been for you. I wonder if it was difficult for you to see her..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great. My iPod Classic stopped working. -_- I can't get any of the buttons to work and I can't turn it off. I was just laying on my bed daydreaming as usual while listening to my music and then it freezes. :mum ****, ****, ****ety faaack! I need to get an mp3 player. I always like to listen to music before bed, too. Ugh. I think I'll just buy one with the rest of my Christmas money.

*spanks iPod* >:[


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

_the remains of what we use to have were taken away with the softest squeeze_

How.did.I.forget.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

_It doesn't stop. _


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Ha! Take that, Putin.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

I really am not a pleasant person.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

its all just untrue, though


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I had a nightmare someone wanted me to work in their basement.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Time for bed, i sleep in bed, bed gooood. I like bed lot.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Great. My iPod Classic stopped working. -_- I can't get any of the buttons to work and I can't turn it off. I was just laying on my bed daydreaming as usual while listening to my music and then it freezes. :mum ****, ****, ****ety faaack! I need to get an mp3 player. I always like to listen to music before bed, too. Ugh. I think I'll just buy one with the rest of my Christmas money.
> 
> *spanks iPod* >:[


I'm glad my iPod works again. I thought this time, it was going to be stuck forever.

-------------------------------------

Looks like Carl really enjoyed that pudding. :lol


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

You honestly worry far too much for your own good. Who is the one who assumes too much now?


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Her heart is too big for that small bed.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Hadn't all the worlds at once perfected that which had not belonged at night time under the trestle bridge trail? I did not for a moment take it to estimated number of steps it would print onto the edges of the path but my original was like flashes. All day it left my senses to the sides there.

Lime and sleeeping pills, you ask? I will allow this reversal in thoughts lead me onto the bridge all alone because I do not clarify the light as it hasn't yet decided to reveal what broken lights meanings could give worthiness to be so scattered in shreaded pecies of paper appending the final pages.

You noted in the reight reason the sleeping on the trail wasn't safe without lime as I wondered onto the other side of the bridge.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Gotta love phishing attempts.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Engrave these words on my stone.........


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Nothing lasts, patience will pay that tax. Before I sink into the big sleep, I w ant to hear, to hear, the scream of the butterfly.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why does my nose not bleed anymore? It used to bleed every now and then. It's been at least a few years since I've had a nosebleed.  This will remain a mystery.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my presence is felt, i dont even have to act strong
i move the king in the ring to distract pawns
in my mind im still hopeless ima wack song
in my mind im emotions sicker tracks spawn
why you thinking you still captured when the traps gone?
whats the difference between scripture and a man's law?
both have been the motivation when they planned war
everything im worshiping doesnt have form


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

There was a nosebleed in the last movie I watched, Stuck In Love.










My brother used to get nosebleeds. I felt almost jealous. Why did he get the magical bleeding nose? And me the normal boring nose?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Going to try some of this MiO liquid water stuff. ^_^ Hope it tastes good. I got the berry flavor. ;3


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

"I'll carry your world and all your hurts"


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

"Don't be sorry your darkness is gone. I'll carry it for you, always. I'll keep it with mine."


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

preview


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

There's a perfectly logical reason for that.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

What would be right to do I wonder. The audio problems could potentially be caused by my receiver not being compatible for HDMI 2.0 spec, but I don't know because I haven't researched. Why haven't I researched? I'm told I worry too much.

I can put the cost of a replacement receiver on my credit card maybe. That will end up possibly costing me more, because I don't yet know the medical cost required to alleviate such worries. Then, they are actual issues. What it comes down to is which will save me money, and how this reflects peoples opinion of me, since in part of their perception of me is my responsibility to make choices for myself.

It seems then it would be most practical to go ahead and buy the receiver, especially since the tv needs replacing for not working with internet, the tool specifically I need to troubleshoot issues, which involves more worrying. It would however really be troublesome if I had paid so much money for a tv, deliberately avoided worrying, then found out I could not fix the issue later on, and to then find myself worrying more.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I talk to you a lot since you died. I tell you I'm sorry, over and over again, all throughout the day. I feel responsible. I feel so, so guilty, because you died in my arms, I tried but I couldn't save you. I like to think you can hear me. I hope you can. I miss you so much.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Unravel, unwind.. Absorb.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

This might get worse tomorrow, who knows. I'll work on the eating thing and maybe some orange juice because people say that helps. Water...all that jazz


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

"And he absolutely had to find her at once to tell her that he adored her, but the large audience before him separated him from the large door, and the notes reaching him through a succession of hands said that she was not available; that she was inaugurating a fire; that she had married an american buisinessman; that she had become a character in a novel; that she was dead."

- Vladimir Nabokov, _Pale Fire_


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The ridges of my eyes feel like burning, white hot saucers. I can feel my dark bags drooping, mirroring the lethargy of my mind.


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

" It was books that made me feel
that perhaps I was not completely alone."

Well more like, "It is books that make me feel that perhaps I am not completely alone."


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think there's a Squatch in these woods.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so sick of Winter. For the love of gawd make it stop.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I could really go pro in Curling.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.gaiaonline.com/forum/writers/writers-with-add-adhd-medication/t.67005537_16/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My brother just came into my bedroom and insisted I check his bedroom for his dead body.

No neither of us are delusional and he's not 4 years old. That's right.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

KaitlynRose said:


> "And he absolutely had to find her at once to tell her that he adored her, but the large audience before him separated him from the large door, and the notes reaching him through a succession of hands said that she was not available; that she was inaugurating a fire; that she had married an american buisinessman; that she had become a character in a novel; that she was dead."
> 
> - Vladimir Nabokov, _Pale Fire_


Been meaning to read this. I've read Lolita which was beautifully written despite its creepy subject. Going to buy it.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Can't get to bed. I'm using music as a form of escape. It's nice to get caught up in and just feel the music and not have to think.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Doctors appointment tomorrow, hopefully I will get my operation soon.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish I was like Xion from Kingdom Hearts dying and being forgotten would be great for me sucks for her though.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> I wish I was like Xion from Kingdom Hearts dying and being forgotten would be great for me sucks for her though.


Xion is one of my favorite fictional characters of all time, though short lived.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Xion was not forgotten, though. And even if she was, she still meant a lot to Roxas and Axel. She made them feel like they had hearts.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> Xion is one of my favorite fictional characters of all time, though short lived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the point I want no one remembering a painful memory


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Should've went with my gut.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Love is not consolation. It is light. ~Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> restrain and restrict and repress


conceal, don't feel... don't let them know...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I want to do something impulsive, new, unexpected, risky, daring, challenging, fun. But I can't tear myself away from this **** keyboard. I don't even like leaving my apartment to go check the mail. God I really lead a sad, boring life.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sometimes, I go back and look at my old pics and wonder what the **** I was thinking. Like why I made that certain pose or wore a certain pair of clothes. Makes me cringe a little. Gee willickers.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Let it go, live your life and leave it.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I gave up carrying for the way I chose the umbrella, and was wrong to have threatned strangers with them, as a stranger would not sympathize with me looking for what reactions meant, knowing that like the umbrella they destroyed, so would my understanding.


----------



## JeanniesRiver (Feb 20, 2014)

We come into this world alone and we leave alone. I don't remember who said this. Took me so many years to really understand what this meant. I still can't explain it to others but now having this understanding is so profound.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

anything


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have to accept that it won't come naturally for me. Nothing I can do about it. Only in time will I know the answer. Am I the only girl like this? Am I being punished for it? *sigh*


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't want to be an afterthought.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Not pilling just element twistin


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Mom: Ugh, please grow out your hair.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Every time is see the nickname idontgetit
I see
idontge tit


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

renegade disaster said:


> goodbye and take care everyone.


I only notice a month later that renegade disaster requested a perma ban. I haz a sad nao. :c


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

The Olympics are over.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I cannot stand Winter.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Is there any news?

We have trouble this time.
The man with Guihua is not Yang.
He is Chang.
I'm reliably informed that Chang was seen bringing a boy with only one arm with him.
They haven't seen a woman with him.
I think the person planning to remove Guihua's kidney is not in He City.
We have to find another way.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

_Clear things console me, and sunlit things console me. To see life passing by under a blue sky makes up for a lot. I forget myself indefinitely, forgetting more than I could ever remember. The sufficiency of things fills my weightless, translucent heart, and just to look is a sweet satisfaction. I've never been more than a bodiless gaze, whose only soul was a slight breeze that passed by and saw._


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

On the coffee table sat ran the limitless chime of the alarm with exactitude like sound instructions had absolved interrupting the amussing video that reported the latest newly imported brew.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Cross cultural evidence unmistakably points toward music as an evolutionary adaption. The primacy of octaves (or its cultural equivalent, as the name varies depending on how a culture splits the intervals), the significance of pitch contours, optimal tempos, and hierarchical rhythmic structures are commonalities among most, if not all, musical cultures. The coincidence is too huge to be overlooked; it implies that there are general genetic constraints that limit the types of musical structures that are easily learned.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

He cherished it. The inside of his jacket was a dark, milky blend of purple and blue, punctuated by hot white pindots. It was wide like the galaxy, which gave him comfort. For a moment the sunset in the west released a myriad of displeasing colours that burned his eyes, and he shrunk away, shoulders hunched beneath his brown, worn jacket. Cement pebbles flitted around him as if some cosmic force was playing against gravity, but then the sun was gone and the rubble ceased its dance. 

He walked on, dribbling his ball slowly through the grey street. The dilapidated brick buildings rose to insurmountable heights at either side of him, so that when he looked up, his point of view allowed him to see barely a pinch of the starlit sky. Streetlamps buzzed to life slowly, shedding yellow light that bounced off the broken windows of sad homes. At one point, his ball hit a piece of rubble the wrong way, changing its orientation so that it crashed through the window above. There was no sound except the clatter of glass and the basketball echoing through an empty home. 

...Oh, look. Another abandoned story. Why can I never find a good enough idea to follow through with? Not to mention the terrible writing. I could never imagine someone reading my work (if I ever published a complete book for sale) and enjoying it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Waiting, a pastel 19 x 24 in. by French artist Edgar Degas (1982) depicts a pink-tutu ballerina and a woman in black, shaded by a hat and holding an umbrella, sitting on a bench-waiting. But what interests me more than what the two are "waiting" for is that the two are even sitting so closely together in the first place. They seem the antithesis of each other-the extroverted, graceful and artistic ballerina; and the shady, introverted urban umbrella dweller. Perhaps the artist is trying to say that these two drastic opposites have something in common, thus are grouped together on the same bench. Also noteworthy, you can't see either of their faces. The ballerina is bending down to fix her shoe or something, while the other has pulled her hat down over her eyes. Either the artist is bad at drawing faces, or he meant to be ambiguous, as if the two were disposable or interchangeable characters. Or maybe a bit of both.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Willow Shields has pretty eyes.

Her episode of The Haunting Hour, Intruders, is also an easy standout. The message is smartly and subtly written. I also like Lyria a lot. Brenna O'Brien was perfect for that role.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bahaha, that guy should get a world record for touching the most girls' boobs.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

how do i do things


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

"Why do you hang out with him?"
"...He's my friend."
"He's your imaginary friend."

That episode of The Haunting Hour gave me some pretty serious emotions.

All I ask is that the show never ends. I mean, that's reasonable right? Please?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dead cat.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ho dat


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

pie is the devil's dish


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey, babe. Let me show you my periodic table before I do you on it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

i bite the heads of jelly babies ..for fun


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think you were lying about ifs producing spaghetti
none of mine ever had
I tried very hard
but no pasta
=|
I also wanted noodles

you're not doing it right
there's no such thing as noodle code
sorry

NOOOOOOOOOOOO.mp3
cake code?

sorry
the only edfible kind of code
is spaghetti code

O_O
who invented
this bs?

programmers

I want cupcake code
at least there's cupcake vending machines
aren't programmers meant to live off noodles?

no
programmers are machines that convert pizza and caffeine into code. I was thinking of coding with alphabetispaghetti. i don't think there are any compilers for it.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

aceemokid said:


> ho dat


hoo dis


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Seeing the words meaning nothing, hearing voices that seem far away as if in a dream.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think you were lying about ifs producing spaghetti
> none of mine ever had
> I tried very hard
> but no pasta
> ...


if(persephone.hungry()){
program.pizza();
}

you have the best posts on this site



Nitrogen said:


> hoo dis


shut up virgin


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> ?


Haha, that's what I was referring to. xD The one I watched had a different thumbnail and title so it didn't say world record on it. ;o I'm a psychic. Well, that doesn't make me a psychic. Whatever. T_T lol Oh my. xD

----------------------------

I would love to play the drums. I want a drum set. Something different besides a guitar.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> if(persephone.hungry()){
> program.pizza();
> }
> 
> you have the best posts on this site


:yay now I have pizza, I knew it was lies. Of course there's food code. Also thanks


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Seeing the words meaning nothing, hearing voices that seem far away as if in a dream.


interesting, are the voices far away or just small...?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

blue2 said:


> interesting, are the voices far away or just small...?


Far away, muffled.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I need to get up earlier tomorrow. Why am I still awake?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

florid? :cry


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

nightmares and daydreams


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No matter how close I come, I always fall short. Why am I never worth that extra mile?


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Inevitably I always end up giving people a chance to judge me. It's not planned that way. I don't purposely put down my shield. But suddenly I feel the blade pierce my flesh going all the way through. The first one brings me to my knees. A second sword cuts into the marrow from my back. I recognize the design as my friend's as it goes through my stomach. At this point I collapse on the ground. They turn me over so I can see them. A crowd gleefully places their weapon through me in quick succession. I'm coughing up blood, drowning it, as they rejoice. As if they wanted this all along.

I'd forgive them for the smallest kindness. But they give me none. I forgive them anyway. What's the point of holding a grudge. It won't stop the pain...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

everything is fun and easy.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

inside, i know
inside, i know
inside, i know
inside, i know


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

find the place it hurts the most and count to ten
we're filled with pins and needles once again
i think i saw you on some story on CNN
something always happens time and again

lonely nights in winter i'll be your friend
you no longer have to pretend
unbend the iron will on which we depend
defend your bitter shadow til the end


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

hungry girls suffocate their skinny knees
tight leather and pixie cuts and levi jeans
at night she dreams of cheeseburger supreme


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You never been alone
Never had to call your mind your home
When you're surrounded by people
But none of them your friends

No wants to talk to you
Or tell you the truth
To avoid hurt feelings
We remain quite strangers


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

you don't care about us anymore
so stop calling
but that's okay because we hate you
when we go down you go too
sometimes i feel like i'm on fire
but it's just the rage i keep caged in
a tiny crack along the plaster
never doubt i won't forget
blood,
money, 
justice,
revenge,
blood,
money,
justice,
revenge.
i hold a special disdain for people like you
says the blood stain on the carpet
shooting only open targets
it's convenient causing pain
layin blame on those who can't sustain
their own pathetic livin
for your cruel entertainment

in a moment i erupt from intense pressure buildin up 
inside me, i feel, like i'm tied up 
and i'm sick of being told i have to keep calm
beware the ticking time bomb
traiterous shadows lurk on the sidelines


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

my train is leavin and i got to go
never would've thought such a fearsome blow
would leave me crippled, but now you know
why the wounds resurge from long ago
the blood is new
the stains are old
never would've thought this would grow so old
maybe it's everything
they once foretold
i have uneasy feelings
it can't be controlled

said we wouldn't make it
while now i'm not sure
we've washed up on some distant shore
where you want to hurt yourself
and i ask what for
but i never get answers
but i swore

i'll never let you fall
to the floor
unless i get to be the one
to heal all you saw
and maybe we could rewind 
back to before
but we're trapped in the present
nothing left anymore


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not here


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

you can try to stop it but it keeps on coming
you can try to stop it but.

Everybody's someone else's freak
Every cure is someone else's disease
White suburb impressionism.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

"You're pretty... smart... and totally gangsta."

Minor rewrite.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm thinking about ordering the Glenn and Maggie action figures. I really want those. :3 Too bad Michonne is a little more than twice the price of those. :c Decisions decisions. >_<


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marty McFly: Wait a minute, Doc. Ah... Are you telling me that you built a time machine... out of a DeLorean?

Dr. Emmett Brown: The way I see it, if you're gonna build a time machine into a car, why not do it with some style?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

"There are so many dead people. Ray Charles is dead, Hitler, bunch of other ones. But mostly those two guys."


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

But if you close your eyes,
Does it almost feel like
Nothing changed at all?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

You're not here


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've actually found someone who I think looks significantly better with shorter hair than long hair (and not just they look great no matter what.) This must be some kind of record for me. Which is why I have documented it here, in the walls of SAS.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Look, it’s a bird! It’s a plane! No, wait... it’s a cloud.

Clouds are possibly the most intriguing and breathtaking of all weather phenomena. While they can take on a wide variety of shapes and sizes, clouds are all virtually composed of the same thing: Condensed water and ice. Clouds form when rising air, through expansion, cools to the point where some of the water vapor molecules "clump together" faster than they are torn apart by their thermal energy. Some of that invisible water vapor condenses to form visible cloud droplets or ice crystals.

After a cloud has formed, the water either falls to the earth as rain (or snow/ice if it is cold enough) or re-evaporates back into water vapor.

This now basic fact was discovered way back in the 1800s by a British chemist. Back in that time of ignorance, people strolled by lazily under the sky, calling clouds ’essences’ until the Englishmen wrote a scientific report on “The Classification of Clouds (Essences)”. 

Here are the four basic types of clouds :

Cumulus—literally means “heap” in Latin. It’s basically huge, billowy masses of cloud clumped together; a common everyday cloud.

Stratus—layers of wide-spreading clouds. One type of stratus that we humans are typically awed by is the altostratus, which blocks the sun sometimes, turning bright daylight into sudden darkness.

Cirrus—clouds that are thin and wispy, like a curl of hair. They sort of have frilly little tails that move with the wind, or when temperature change outside the cloud occurs.

Nimbus—the foreboding rain clouds of the sky. Most of the time, we notice the huge cumulonimbus, which are huge masses of dark, gray rain clouds during heavy downpour.

I'm such a dork for writing this.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

you know what they say about doing laundry on your birthday.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> you know what they say about doing laundry on your birthday.


your birthday must really suck


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> your birthday must really suck


you forgot to cite your source


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> you forgot to cite your source


shut up virgin


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Another sleep study it is.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

a familiar feeling
a feeling of an empty freedom
not knowing if i truly wanted it like this
convincing myself it was for the best
always wishing it had turned out differently


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to make something to eat, but I'm too lazy. Some eggs and toast would be nice, but if I go upstairs my sis will probably make me do dishes. **** that.

I stayed up all night again. Screw going to sleep I guess.

I wanna try drugs so much, it sounds SO fun. It sounds like it would take me out of my mind for a bit, I wouldn't have to care about anything, or feel anything for a while. Ketamine, MDMA, weed, or simple prescription meds all sound interesting. Maybe if I get my hands on some benzos or something for my anxiety, I can abuse them. I'll get addicted to that **** and ruin my life even more. Why not?

I'm listening to depressing music again. I'm in *that* mood. Thoughts are "funny" again.

I don't care.....


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

far far away


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I know my username says I never wipe, but I do


----------



## bobby. (Mar 29, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> Look, it's a bird! It's a plane! No, wait... it's a cloud.
> 
> Clouds are possibly the most intriguing and breathtaking of all weather phenomena. While they can take on a wide variety of shapes and sizes, clouds are all virtually composed of the same thing: Condensed water and ice. Clouds form when rising air, through expansion, cools to the point where some of the water vapor molecules "clump together" faster than they are torn apart by their thermal energy. Some of that invisible water vapor condenses to form visible cloud droplets or ice crystals.
> 
> ...


There's a cool TED talk about clouds:


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Oob said:


> There's a cool TED talk about clouds:


Thanks.  I'll check that out.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

"Any one can make what I have built. And better..."


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Just cos you feel it doesn't mean it's there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

not sure how/if you can embed vimeo clips here. I'm guessing not. That was interesting/sad though...

Quite uncomfortable really, though it's obviously fake but stuff like that does happen...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

chimp


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

“Over there.”

One of the men carrying me uttered a moronic grunt in reply, and the mechanic footsteps stumbled a bit so that I jerked to life. I opened my eyes. 

Pitch black.

Maybe I was dead.

But there were voices I heard earlier, muffled as they were, so I couldn’t be dead. Was I dreaming? Or unconscious? But my senses were burning into my skin like ice-cold needles. It was real. It had to be.

I inhaled. 

Canvas.

I was inside a bag, being carried to hell knows where. The mystery of my own predicament clawed at my mind restlessly as the voices mumbled inaudibly around me. Finally a voice rose above the rest.

“Put her in the box.”

A box, a box. It seemed I would never discover where I was if they kept dumping me from one location to the next. But if they took me out of the bag first? My starved eyes would frantically feast upon the open scene in the space between my canvas prison and “the box.” That would be all I needed. Just a peek. 

If I got the chance.

A sudden tumult of resonant clangs echoed through the fabric pores of my canvas cage, and I knew that someone was lifting the lid off of this “box” only a few feet away. 

A metal box. 

Then, all at once, my claustrophobic world turned upside down, I fell out into the new prison with a sounding thud, and the lid clamped shut above me before I could even lift my head to scan the thug’s face. 

I was trapped now, in a tiny, cramped 5 by 5 foot metal box in which I was just short of suffocating. A dead end. The only thing left to do was to kick and scream and hope to god someone would rescue me. So I did just that. 

“Will somebody shut that girl the hell up!”

Nobody did, so I kicked and screamed some more.

But after about a minute or so, I discovered my attempts were futile. I was all out of cards to play. When my feet and hands fell to the ground with a clang, too sore to even lift again, silence revealed the voices reverberating against the metal walls.

“Light it.”

The strike of a match.

The crackle of wood eating flame.

I had never been afraid before when Mother had spoken of death to me, but now that it was here, I was swollen with emotion. Memories flooded my mind—flashes of a child huddled in the corner of an empty house, a flicker of my Father’s eerie smile, hands wrenching away at my neck, relived moments of both ecstasy and void… 

My eyes glistened with salty tears that poured down my cheeks and stung my lips with remorse. This was the end.

I had been smart, but not smart enough. 

Not smart enough to cheat death.

Not even smart enough find my way out of ****ing box.

Not lovable enough to feel the warmth of a hug from a gentle mother, not pretty enough to feel the rhythm of love from someone I actually cared about, not courageous enough to bite the hands that caressed me in dark corners of the basement, not cool enough to party with the popular kids. 

Not good enough for anyone.

And now I was going to die alone.	

Beads of sweat mingled with salty tears. The fire was raging outside my metal box by now, and the heat was beginning to seep through so much, that it was nearly unbearable. The metal walls all around me bent in submission to the fire, squeezing my quivering, helpless body tighter and tighter. 

Then everything happened at once. 

I squealed in pain as the curved metal walls burned through my clothes and singed my skin, pushing further and further into my gut. I screamed. The metal scraped into my thighs and stomach and arms and charred them almost black. I screamed again. The box smashed into me and began melting, melding with my charcoaled skin, and I was screaming nonstop over the roar of the fire. 

The end, the end. I could almost see it.

More screaming.

More crackling.

And then I slipped into unconsciousness from breathing in all the black fumes, and I was standing silently in the corner of my mind. I finally had some peace and quiet to think…

Something clicked. 

All the regrets and sorrows built up in me dissolved into a single idea: 

I cannot die without proving myself. 

On behalf of everyone and anyone who had taken advantage of me or deprived me of love I rightfully deserved, I have to prove I am worthy.

I have to be smart. I have to be good enough.

And suddenly I woke up gasping for air, as if the fire itself sparked me back to life.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

wtf that was the worst fetish fanfiction ever.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

ineverwipe said:


> I know my username says I never wipe, but I do


Suuuuuuuuure. That's what they all say. Let's see some pics or else I don't believe a word of it.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Some people have to always be the bigger person, no matter how often they're slighted or brushed to the side.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

ineverwipe said:


> I know my username says I never wipe, but I do


Not sure I'll ever actually believe that. To me you are that guy who poops perfectly clean every time.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

^Ah, the "no wiper" poops. Once in a blue moon do I get those, but when I do, man is it awesome.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ugh, I got pulled over tonight by the popo. T_T He told me that I didn't have my headlights on and I thought I did have them on. I was worried I was going to get a ticket but I didn't. First time getting pulled over for something like that. I thought it was going to be something bad and that I'd go to jail. lmao


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

looking at my recent posts is like an out of body experience. it's slightly nauseating to think of the state i was in when i wrote those.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Somewhere on the far side of town there is a Laundromat. 

Six machines, leaning against crooked opposite walls, roar and screech at each other. They froth at the mouth, lids clanging and bouncing in wild hysteria. For five minutes, they rage. 

Then, the buzzer suddenly sounds, reverberating over the speaker in the waiting room. 

“Next,” the grey receptionist mumbles into the mic. 

Six men and women reluctantly rise from their plastic seats, trembling as they line up single file by the door. They don’t say anything, but instead exchange uneasy eyes. 

The door slides open. Six monochrome civilians shuffle out, all wearing grayscale suits, ties, and shoes. 

One mutters something softly before a hulking man materializes from the dark corner of the waiting room. He jabs his massive hand into the man’s collar, coarse fingers groping around unabashed, until he at last tugs back his fist, now sentinel to a glimmering golden chip. 

The monochrome man’s face goes dark. Lips terse, a thin mean line. His eyes plead briefly until he short circuits, and the shadows creep into every crevice of his face. 

The six grey men and women shuffle out, as the six still retaining their fading colors shuffle in. The door slides gently closed. A neon sign above the door blinks in and out hesitantly, until at last it settles on a faint green glow. 

Six civilians remove their clothes, shivering backs facing away from each other and toward their respective washers. The shimmy out of their shorts, shuffle out of their shoes, wrangle ties from their necks, untangle laces, shed their shirts. They stand shivering in two neat rows in a cool, air-conditioned white walled room filled with metal machines and frigid silence. 

Static. A bodiless voice drifts over the trembling bodies. “Step into your washers,” it deadpans. The static reaches an ungodly decibel, climbing, rising, expanding, and suddenly winks out. 

Six stand, hunched, arms crossed, wobbling jaws. They want to look at each other for assurance, peek out of the corner of their eyes at their vulnerable neighbors, but are withheld by the unmitigated terror of tacit judgment. They waver, and prod their toes at the tip of the open washer. 

The first fading man crawls up the washer, cautious and fearful. His fingers peer over the flat, vertical ledge, and he slides over the top.

A second nods his head in slow affirmation, and begins to clamber up the washer, savage, anxious, terrified eyes white and wide and bloodshot. He is clumsy; his right foot slips twice, thumping loudly against the metal side. He squats on top of his mountain and guards the hatch with his unsteady eyes.

The third and fourth and fifth simultaneously climb their respective washers, kneeling with their heads down once they reach the summit, inspecting their calloused hands and waiting for the last.

The final smirks to himself in the corner, though there is no evident humor in his---their---imminent demise. With a single swift movement, he hoists himself atop the tower and swings his legs over the hatch. He slips in. 

Five remaining civilians shudder as they hear their sixth clang and crash into his grave. His machine grumbles, and the lid falls over and slams shut. Silence overtakes the room and each pair of eyes wishes it could lock with another, again, but do not. 

They drink in their last breaths and fall into the washers.

From the outside of the cracked beige stucco building, the naïve spectators stroll past the monotonous buzz, wearing their filthy skins and whistling contentedly.

*****

I'm starting to really wish there was a short story thread in The Arts section. Getting sick of posting my stuff in these random threads. Doesn't feel relevant, and I have a feeling no one is reading them.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inna said it before
my flow'll leave your head on the floor
im caught up only when im dead ill ignore


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

what's the point of living if I can't feel alive?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

find the place it hurts the most and count to ten.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I hate it when I'm watching a film and then the music makes me guess exactly what happens next, and then it happens...

That should have taken me by surprise as much as it did the character, but nope. You started playing _that _ music..

Also that was heavy going, and now I'm listening to Radiohead.. That seems like a smart move :')


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Now after reading that book, I know some foreign words now.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

AHHHHHHHH #WICKEDISCOMING IT'S BAAAAAACCKKKKKK!!!k


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Everybody here is a pony. I'm typing this with my hooves somehow.

BROHOOF ANYPONY?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,~"&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,..\ 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,-"&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.| 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.,-"&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;/..| 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;/&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..'&#8230;| 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;../&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;| 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;./&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..,„_„&#8230;| 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;/&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,-,-~-,-~', 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;../&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.,-" ( . . o)_º) 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;./&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;./ . . ."-~" . . ¯¯¯¯¯""~-, 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;|&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..| . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-~"~, 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;|&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..| . . . . . . . . . . . . /::::::::\ 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;|&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..| . . . . . . . . . . . . |:::::::::l 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;|&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..\ . . . ._ . . . . . . . . "-,„„„-" 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;|..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.."-, . .(.."~,----~" 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.|._&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.."~,.."~-'-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,-~~-, 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.,~" . ¯"~,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¯"~~-",-\&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.,-"-,"~, . ."-, 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.,-"&#8230;.,~",-~"\&#8230;..-'.,„„„&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;"-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.| . . "-, "-, . 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..\,,-",~"&#8230;&#8230;/&#8230;..,-" . ."-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..'-,."-,&#8230;&#8230;..) . . . ."-,,- 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.'-,&#8230;&#8230;..(,-,.,-" . . . . |&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;."-,"-,,("-~"-,""~~~" 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.¯"""¯,-", .), . . . . ,-"&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;."-,\,."..,-" 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.'-, .".,"-,_„„~"&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;"."-," 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.."~"-,.\,&#8230;,-~~~-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,~', 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;¯"~/ . . . . . .)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,"-~', 
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;./ . . . . . . |-„„„„„„-,~""¯ . . .

(http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/kakashi/articles/101492/title/super-amazing-text-arts)


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*Most Beautiful Poem Ever Written*









(Not!)

But thought it was funny, have to save that one for my next first date.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

lost


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

FunkyFedoras said:


> AHHHHHHHH #WICKEDISCOMING IT'S BAAAAAACCKKKKKK!!!k


The greatest play of all time or another Wicked?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Tonight, I'm feeling grateful. And determined to be more aware and appreciative of the good people and things that exist in my life.



AceEmoKid said:


> "Over there." [...] And suddenly I woke up gasping for air, as if the fire itself sparked me back to life.





AceEmoKid said:


> Somewhere on the far side of town there is a Laundromat. [...] From the outside of the cracked beige stucco building, the naïve spectators stroll past the monotonous buzz, wearing their filthy skins and whistling contentedly.
> 
> *****
> 
> I'm starting to really wish there was a short story thread in The Arts section. Getting sick of posting my stuff in these random threads. *Doesn't feel relevant, and I have a feeling no one is reading them.*


Not true. I read them and found them intriguing, cool, and creepy. Reminiscent of a good Ray Bradbury story...or "The Giver"...

EDIT: *RAY* Bradbury. Stupid autocorrect.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

^Well, i kinda read them too (at least the 2 most recent). Not sure if you wanted comments or critique though...
Isn't there a thread called "Writer's Corner" or something in the Arts section, where people can post pieces (or pastebin links if you'd prefer that) of their writing?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

my mind is filled with stupid, but i continually waste my time exhibiting my idiocy rather than learning how to be not dumb.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

FunkyFedoras said:


> AHHHHHHHH #WICKEDISCOMING IT'S BAAAAAACCKKKKKK!!!k





mattmc said:


> The greatest play of all time or another Wicked?












Once Upon a Time. And Regina, the Evil Queen, has a new, green, wicked nemesis...


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Once Upon a Time. And Regina, the Evil Queen, has a new, green, wicked nemesis...


Oh okay. Yeah I love Once too.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

and the earth shall bear again.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> and the earth shall bear again.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

damn son that's one sexeh bear


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Take me into oblivion.
Make me disappear,
vanish.
Without a trace of my existence....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That other busker in London was good, shame he wasn't selling cds like those other guys (who were also good.) I'm going to try googling the lyrics from the video I got later and see if it turns anything up though. 

I love how much live music there is all over London ^_^ good stuff too usually. I hear a lot of stuff every time I go out now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

TenYears said:


> (Not!)
> 
> But thought it was funny, have to save that one for my next first date.


lmao...

------------------------------

Looks like I got a job offer. Some woman left a voicemail asking me if I was still interested for a job at a hotel up here. I thought it was a wrong number. I don't know, though. :/ I'm kind of scared.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Sat here thinking of the moon. I can't see the moon because it's outside. But I bet you it's still there. Over there in space. Over the other side of all that space. There's the moon. All bright white, wondrous and knowing. The moon.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:blank....I think I just got tricked into giving out my number? That was sneaky sly.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

we hid from the downpour and wiped out wet faces 
the stench of a t-shirt that has not been worn in years


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Watched Worry Dolls episode of R. L. Stine's The Haunting Hour. As a bit of a doll lover I was curious about this one in particular.

The dolls are striking in their lonely, sad expression.










You feel so bad and want to give them the hugs.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

qué lindo es reírnos como hermanos


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

a eh o eh an gr


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't do well when I think you're gonna leave me but I'm gonna try.
Are you gonna leave me now?
Can't you be believing now? ♫♩♪♬♩♭


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

To follow up on the amazing lyrics of Persophone:

Digging through the tunnel, but the tunnel's full of water.
Turn on a sprinkler, and then take a tinkler.
(drum break)


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I like Olde English but I buy it all the time, so today I bought 8.6 instead.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The wasps near my window are scary. Wah.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Please tell me you're not serious.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> Please tell me you're not serious.


whats wrong?  ...dont reply if you dont want to talk about whatever it is...i just hope everythings ok...and why arent you on skype?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Do Zombies poop?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

oh wow i didn't even realize it was 3 am. i don't even feel very lethargic right now, just a bit achy. i don't have a massive headache, which is typically my reminder to go to sleep because it makes me feel heavy and gives me these oppressive pangs of nausea. this is really weird.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel like I've been inside for years. I went outside to the hospital to visit my nephew, like a week or two ago, but I feel like it didn't happen for some reason. I don't remember it. Being outside feels so, surreal to me. I feel like I just repressed it or something. 

Every time I'm outside I feel like I'm "not actually there". Like the rules of the universe don't matter. It's a really weird experience every single time.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

gotta go to class soon


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

"you forgot your phone"

"That's OK, I can get a new one."

"um this is Spanish 101 I know how to say hello, tomorrow and that tables are female. That's the only Spanish you taught us" lmao.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

My sleep study was cancelled and had to be rescheduled. Thinking of cancelling again.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a3YbBY7_460s_v1.jpg


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't see your face in my mind.

Carnival Dogs.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Back then hoes didn't want me. Now I'm hot hoes all on me


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

The World Wide Web is 25 years old. It can legally rent a car now.


----------



## idontknowreallly (Mar 13, 2014)

Got to wash the dishes now.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

I want to learn british sign language. I think I'll look into it this evening.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Meloncholy
Mechanical iterations
Callously trodding on, only for not
Diamond eyes they may be
but empty, soulless they are.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

"I'm now a level 5 lazer lotus in my Buddhist community"

"uh, that does not sound like Buddhism. Are you sure you're not in a cult?"

"Just by asking me that question you've put me back down to a level 4. You now owe me 2000 energon cubes."



"First time I got punched in the face, I was like Oh no! But then I was like.. This is a story."

"Every man should be punched in the face, it's a right of passage."


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll be watching you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol bacon numbers, OK Google.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is amazing.

"Hey, you don't get to talk to me like that, you are not Shirley. And Shirley's not my mum"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Painted my fingernails again. ^_^ It's been awhile. I've missed you fingernail polish. :3


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's a cruel world for small things
But with lies and luxuries
In the in-between
You can be happy

There's an open window (fight you can be happy)
And I can go through (fight you can be happy)
Into the life of others (fight you can be happy)
There's nothing I can't do (fight you can be happy)

♪​


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

Metal is a symbol of freedom...

I ENVY how their lead singer just does whatever he wants on stage in front of all those people...he's not anxious at all...he just does his own thing and people love him for it...he's completely free of angst and fear..






and on top of THAT they've beaten the system...they dont have to work day jobs as a slave to the man...they make their own rules..


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Adding craft to things makes them popular: Lovecraft, Warcraft, StarCraft, Minecraft.

True fact. As you can see.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Adding craft to things makes them popular: Lovecraft, Warcraft, StarCraft, Minecraft.
> 
> True fact. As you can see.


There is a lovecraft? lol


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Adding craft to things makes them popular: Lovecraft, Warcraft, StarCraft, Minecraft.
> 
> True fact. As you can see.


Imagine H.P. Lovecraft cruising around in this hovercraft with his necktie flapping in the wind....


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Do people use tatami mats in modern Japanese apartments?
More than as a unit of measurement, that is...


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

"Catch me bruh!"
"Oh hey look shiny thing!"


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

"A spokeswoman for Derby Live said: "At present, the Guildhall Show tonight is scheduled to go ahead as planned, *but the Assembly Rooms car park is out of use*."

Well yes, you'd assume that really, considering the building is currently on _fire_. :| (or was)



h00dz said:


> There is a lovecraft? lol


Yeah H.P. Lovecraft lol.



Volvagia1 said:


> Imagine H.P. Lovecraft cruising around in this hovercraft with his necktie flapping in the wind....


I- I can't. I sort of feel like he's offended (in the afterlife) with me even trying 



NeuromorPhish said:


> Do people use tatami mats in modern Japanese apartments?
> More than as a unit of measurement, that is...


Sometimes, but not always (from what I've seen online and on youtube..)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

friend cancelled on me. inevitable. shouldn't have gotten my hopes up. did that many times this week. also got someone else's hopes up and crushed them. i should have been more empathetic but i am incapable.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Pity party.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> Pity party.


 You forgot the soda I pity you.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

_look inside of (your) soul and you can find gold and maybe get rich
look inside of (my) soul and you can find out it never exist_


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

I want to go back in time


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

you remind me of someone

..sometimes i feel like i've become incapable of liking people anymore. the Big Love that once flowed (..did i even conjugate that right?) within me has been replaced by an unhealthy desire to latch onto people+things that are reminiscent of the past..

aye-aye-aye, i am ****ed.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm a loser in the most literal sense possible.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mattmc said:


> "Catch me bruh!"
> "Oh hey look shiny thing!"


imagine if we couldnt talk °x°


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

inna sense said:


> imagine if we couldnt talk °x°


This would be better. There'd be many more hugs and hand holdings and such. :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mattmc said:


> This would be better. There'd be many more hugs and hand holdings and such. :yes


sometimes.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

♫ ♩ "Cause when you're in too deep you wake up when it's too late,
You've fallen in love in the worst way
And if you don't go now then you'll stay
Cause I'll never let you leave, never let you breathe
Cause if you're looking for heaven, baby it sure as hell ain't me" ♫ ♩


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

inna sense said:


> sometimes.


Yeah I'm perhaps overly optimistic. Talking is a very flawed form of communication IMO.

/

"You seem concerned?"
"Oh it's just... I have something important I need to remember. Worried I'll forget."
"I have a trick for that. But for it to work you have to follow my instructions exactly. Are you up for it? Nod yes or no."
":yes."
"Here are the rules. You cannot tell me what it is you need to remember. Nor can you tell me when you've done it. Now the first thing you have to do is write whatever it is on your arm with your finger five times. I'll look away."
...
"I'm done."
"Okay. Now we seal in the magic with a kiss."
"Wha-?"
*I kiss her. She slowly kisses me back.*
"What did the kiss do?"
"Now every time I kiss you then you'll remember whatever you wrote on your arm."
"Every time?"
"I'll have to periodically kiss you or it will stop working and you'll forget."
"Well... that makes sense I suppose. Where did you learn this trick?"
"The last and most important rule. Never question the magic."


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mattmc said:


> Talking is a very flawed form of communication IMO.


i know what you mean...but it can also be beautiful...took me a long time to learn that.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

inna sense said:


> i know what you mean...but it can also be beautiful...took me a long time to learn that.


Yes, you're right. Online or in my imagination it's easier to see the beauty of words. But in real life words fail me because I stutter.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mattmc said:


> I stutter.


 aw man thats harsh...im really sorry life's like that for you :squeeze ...we all have a cross to carry...why cant we all just be happy?!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just went outside for a bit. It felt nice but my feet were freezing after awhile. I'd like to just go outside at night and take a nap on the ground. lol Would probably be dangerous, though. >_> Don't want someone to kill me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Just went outside for a bit. It felt nice but my feet were freezing after awhile. I'd like to just go outside at night and take a nap on the ground. lol Would probably be dangerous, though. >_> Don't want someone to kill me.


lmao...you must live in a dangerous place, if someone is gonna kill you, i think i'd be more worried about the cold.....


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

inna sense said:


> aw man thats harsh...im really sorry life's like that for you :squeeze ...we all have a cross to carry...why cant we all just be happy?!












Yeah it is harsh. We all got something to deal with though. Thanks for being a good friend.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

I wish I could go back to my hs days. I miss them a lot.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

If I had $10 billion dollars I would move out of my parents house.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

_~Prologue~_

The existence of humanity is a peculiar thing. Even more peculiar is the ritual of human birth. And extraordinarily peculiar, or rather, the most peculiar, is the birth of a superhero.

Like all life forms, they begin small. The origin of a superhero is a biological anomaly, conceived unbeknownst, most frequently, to an ordinary human host, on the ordinary planet of Earth. But unlike human fetuses, the superhero fetus does not begin its existence as a deranged, partially translucent sea-horse-looking entity, entangled in pulsing veins, but instead, as a gently glowing orb nestled in the dark warmth of its mother's womb.

Contrary to the usual 9 month incubatory period, the host mother will carry her glowing seed for nay on 12 months, sometimes 13. This can be especially trying for hosts in ignorance, and many will try to consult various medical doctors who will prescribe all sorts of pills, therapy, and even voodoo magic to dislodge the baby-none of which tactics will prevail. After all modern methods have been exhausted, and after the poor lady's name has been pasted all over the papers as the "Extraordinary Pregnant Woman of 13 Months: M.D.'s Stumped Worldwide," her water will suddenly break. She will consequently be rushed to the nearest hospital, trailed by video cameras from all the biggest news stations, all the while hyperventilating and fearing what monstrous creation that had been gnawing on her placenta the past year would come flying out of her hoo-ha.

But, much to the host's surprise, the baby will not be a gigantic black beady-eyed parasite snapping its jaws in the air, nor some abominable yeti child crying for its human mother, nor a whit-skinned alien wriggling its various appendages.

Instead, it is a baby. A pink-fleshed, chubby-toed, itty bitty creature that, if not inspected carefully before its soft golden glow ebbs away under the fluorescent hospital light, appears completely and absolutely normal. The doctors will flip it this way and that, many tests will be held, people will talk, but by the end of it, the papers will slide out of the press, a printed proof that by some unexplainable mystery of nature, a healthy 6-pound boy was born in Little Rock after 13 months labor, and there is absolutely nothing peculiar about that. Nothing peculiar whatsoever.

The universe continues its nauseating spinning, rumours die, and the superhero baby will grow up thinking it is a completely ordinary-perhaps even drab-human adult, because, in a cruel twist of fate, his supernatural powers do not appear until complete maturation.

That is, he will have no idea his begrieved dull life as a 25-year-old human sipping scalding black coffee in an office cubicle is about to take a turn for the extraordinary, when one morning, he wakes to accidently smash his alarm clock to pathetic smithereens, snap his poor toothbrush, and nearly strangle himself whilst adjusting his necktie.

This is the story of that glowing orb.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

_~Act One~_

"Ma!" Gilbert's voice cracked.

The tired lady shuffled into the bathroom, clad in bathrobe, slippers, and a soggy towel towering like a beehive atop her head. She was holding a mug of something that smelled curiously unlike coffee.

"What? What is it?!" She shrieked in her cigarette-hoarse tone.

Gilbert's tie had his collar mounted nearly under his chin, squeezing his last breath like a boa constrictor. Veins bulged from his neck and forehead, face blue. The lady took one look and slammed her mug down on the counter, curious amber liquid spraying up in protest.

"Jesus, Bertie!" she sighed sharply, all the while shaking her suffocating son to and fro trying to undo the tight knot. "A 25-year-old man who can't even dress himself!"

"Ma&#8230;" Gilbert managed to choke out.

"Yes?" she seethed.

"I think something's wrong with me."

"I'd say," she rolled her eyes.

"No I mean-"

"There!"

The knot came undone at last, and she hastily slid it from where it rested under his lapel.

The blood rushed to his face at once, and Gilbert had to stoop to catch his breath, heaving in and out like a he had just finished a 10 mile marathon.

She smacked him on the face with the tie. "You're pathetic."

And with that, she took a sip from her mysterious mug, faltered, then exited the bathroom.

Gilbert, used to his mother's "tough love" thinly veiled as outright child abuse and absolute contempt for her offspring, simply rubbed his cheek and sighed. He inspected his scrawny, pale arms and hands.

"Guess I'm not wearing a tie today."

Gilbert arrived at work at 8:02 AM, having dealt with the catastrophic tie incident and consequently running into slight traffic---which he made up for a few odd minutes by literally abandoning his car in the middle of a stagnant road, sprinting down the last few streets and into the metal jungle called Steelsville, named dually for its rows of identical cold steel business buildings and its high crime rate principally in thievery. Amazingly, Gilbert made it in record time, without so much as an asthma attack on the way.

Nonetheless, he was 2 minutes late. He braced himself as a tall man in a crisp grey suit entered the office. One by one, each head swiveled from its cubicle as he walked down the aisle, halting at the second to last.

"Hello Mr. Pike," Gilbert barely whispered.

Pike sneered. "You have a lot of nerve, Shiner."

He pulled a silver pen from his suit pocket and hastily scribbled something on his clipboard. "Arriving a full one hundred and forty two seconds late. Do you know how many other low-lifes would kill for this job? And I bet every last penny of my million dollar fortune that none of them would be dare be tardy and tarnish the good name of this company, of Aegis. G. Pike!" He slammed his fist down on Gilbert's desk.

Gilbert looked up from where he has slunk down in his chair. "S-sorry sir," was all he managed to choke out.

Pike scoffed. "Deduction and misdemeanor." He strode down the aisle and slammed the door.

The entire office let out a collective sigh.

A secretary with auburn wavy hair and a royal blue power suit marched toward the cubicle housing a terrified, mortified scrawny 25 year old man.

She poked her head in. "Gilbert, honey, you can't let him treat you like that."

Gilbert blew steam out through his nostrils and straightened. "Hannah, it's not that easy!"

He grew livid as he explained. "He's the boss, I'm the employee. He's the superior, I'm the underling. He's a pike, I'm the minnow. Don't you get it? Civil rights and all that political crap doesn't work when your tyrannical boss is a complete ******* and you can't afford to lose your freakin' job!"

Hannah cast her eyes to the floor. He was right.

"It's unfortunate, but that's the way the world works."

"Well, I just don't think a minimum wage job is worth all this misery."

"Six twenty-two."

"Pardon?"

Gilbert looked up, his blue eyes hard. "Six twenty two. Pike's deductions cut my paycheck by about twenty pennies each. And I've been on his naughty list more than once."

"Then Gilbert, if he's only paying you barely $6 dollars an hour, why are you still here?!"

"Because I'm a minnow."

"What?"

"A minnow, goddamit!" Gilbert rose from his chair. "Minnows work for **** money in ****ty cubicles sorting ****ty papers 6 days a week! I don't know how to do anything else. We're not supposed to do anything else."

By now the cubicle had accumulated a few extra spectators. Hannah looked around at the sudden small crowd before turning back to Gilbert. "I think you're worth more than this. You have to at least try to stand up for yourself." With that, she was a blur of blue, and disappeared down the aisle.

Gilbert looked up and shooed away his new visitors before returning to his seat, quietly contemplating what Hannah had said while brooding over his fingers. He felt his veins pulsating with mysterious power through his scrawny arms.

_&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;To be continued?_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

"You're here because your college degree was fake, right?"

"I prefer the term better than real, but yes"

"2 questions where did you get it, could you have prevented being caught, and how?"

"1 question; where did you learn to count questions? And are you telling me you need a fake degree?"

"You know, in high school I was in a band. We could have been huge, but the world wasn't ready for an asian man on keytar."

"So I did what anyone would do, I faked my way into a job as a Spanish teacher at a community college, relying on phrases from Sesame street."

"You're wearing protective goggles to destroy my car?"

"safety first."

"I shall have..... A birthday cake!"


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


.......


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

^ I second this reaction to that gif.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I find it baffling how a guy who has cheated on a girl will tell me that relationships aren't everything. What an ignorant *******. -.- Whether someone cheats or not, they shouldn't tell anyone that. Ugh, I'm still angry about that to this day. I should just get over it. It's just some guy being a douchebag to me. We all have different wants and needs so who's to tell me what I should or shouldn't want?

I laugh at jerks. Just had to use a Taylor Swift GIF.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

blue2 said:


> lmao...you must live in a dangerous place, if someone is gonna kill you, i think i'd be more worried about the cold.....


Haha, kind of I guess. :S I live close to a ghetto neighborhood, too. Not like in one but there's one literally like a minute or two away. If you were to drive there in a car instead of walk it would only take like a minute. I mean, there are people anywhere that could just kill someone out in the open I think.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I found a short letter on my computer that I intended to give to my mum when I was in high school. I never gave it to her.

To my homophobic mother:

“It’s just a phase.” I hate that phrase. I hate when you threaten to kick my sister out, and make her call her lover just a “friend she knows from work.” It’s as if putting my sister’s name and “girlfriend” in the same sentence will scorch your tongue. It makes me mad when you gossip as soon as she leaves the dinner table. She’s gone a lot these past 2 years. I can guess why. 

It makes me even madder when I have no choice but to join in, for fear that silence would reveal me. “Alex, what do you think? Isn’t Nicole being childish and unapproachable?” I nod, and my other sister plays the medium, neither averted to the situation, not completely understanding. Of course, she spent the last 4 years in liberal-hippie-ville San Francisco, so it’s easy to see why she is more tolerable than my mom would be toward such subjects. 

But what makes me maddest, what makes me want to drive a ****ing stake through my heart and bleed out numb, is that I. Don’t. Have. Guts. I don’t stand up for my sister when I wake up in the mornings to yelling and screaming and cursing and slamming doors. 

It’s been 2 ****ing years. 

When is this going to end? When is there acceptance? My sister is 25; she’s old enough to maker her own lifestyle choices. Maybe you’re right. Maybe it is time she moved out. Maybe. 

But I can’t help but think, when the time comes, will you kick me out too? Will you hate me just because of one little detail, one little part of me that you choose to deny? The fear traps the words as they bubble up in my throat. 

And that is why, for all this time, I’ve never spoken a word to you.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

So I've lost it, i held on it for so long. 
It's ironic really, in a meta sense.
Thinking back, it's quite silly to try to cherish an inevitable and the worst part is i'll never know what it was.
It probably disappeared years ago, how am i just realizing it now? Now it's gone and I don't feel bad since I can't remember it.
wtf


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I was supposed to meet them at nine o'clock down at the docks, on the side facing those tall buildings with the lit windows that resemble stars against the perpetual night sky of the graphite walls. I was _supposed_ to meet them there, but--typical me--I forgot. By the time I woke up from my nap (its hours being too erratic to qualify it as regular 'sleep'), it was already 2 in the morning.

News of the disastrous consequences of my absence arrived within the hour. Three or four of them went over; O was seriously injured, perhaps on the brink of death. Perhaps lying down, as I am now, on an unfamiliar bed somewhere in the city, on sheets that feel crisp and cool from having seen countless emaciated bodies off in their final moments...It's better not to think about it.

The manila envelope lies just out of reach on my computer desk, its white strings wound tightly around the closure clasp, guarded and taunting. I could still hear G's voice resounding in my ear. I just want the night to be over. But sleep is no longer a possibility at this point.

And then--a flash. For a moment the entire room is lit up by the eerie blue glow emitted from my phone. I reach for it, then sit up in surprise when I see the name on the screen display.

_"Where were you? I was waiting."

--H._​
I feel the beginnings of a smile creep up to my lips. This isn't over--no, far from it. There is no time for deliberations now. I grab my overcoat and dart towards the exit.

---

つづく​


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I love all the weird almost-supernatural-but-not-cause-that-stuff-can't-happen-in-this-reality-based-show episodes of Community. The wittyness mixed with the weird stuff almost reminds me of Buffy. I miss Buffy.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Massage gift card returned. Pain persists.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

XDR-TB is worrying.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The ancient city of Nadir rests calmly within the labyrinth of thick jungle trees. Mists from the Shastra River drift over the hazy village’s huts, still twinkling in the early dawn’s light with the parasitic embers of the night before. An aerial view highlights the damage: The swarm of huts bow down in agony, their mouths hung open, burnt and slowly crackling with smoke. A few villagers trudge around and about the dirt paths, mourning over loved ones and salvaging what they can from the wreck. 

Somewhere in the mess of charcoaled wood, broken clay pots and blistered debris, a wrinkled and ragged form scarcely human stoops down to rummage through the remains of a nearby hut, on all fours like a foul scavenger rat searching frantically for the slightest crumb of bread. As it gropes about the wreck, its fingers meet the icy fingers of another, and for a split moment the cold fear stops the desperate animal in its scavenging and drives up through its spine—there is a body, barely alive if not dead yet, beneath it all. The savage falls backward in dread, but quickly rebounds with a new intrigue. It creeps back toward the pile and unearths the body—a withered youth with the blood drawn from his emaciated cheeks and eyes grimaced shut, yet with the soft pink lips of an angel. The selfish creature swiftly searches the young boy’s rags for hidden treasures, assuming the thing lifeless, but turns up with nothing. It curses and looks away. 

Suddenly, the angel’s soft lips part to draw in a shaky breath—he is alive. The strange boy resurrects himself from the debris, eyes still closed, and regains his balance until he suddenly is standing straight and erect before the huddled, wrinkled creature. A strange aura flows about the boy’s presence, his chest held out and his chin almost nobly held to the gray skies above. He takes in a deep breath and finally speaks.

....Aaaand writer's block. Sigh.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i am…above and beyond hope
broken in pieces
spilt on the kitchen floor
i am…falling to new heights
living in new lows
each one steeper than the last

sweep me off the ground
yellow leaves and summer browns
fellow thieves with bummer frowns
pinching crumbs between greasy fingers without a sound
running from town to town

no one will know me
i am beyond…hope
i am beyond…recognition
at my funeral they gasp as they pull my mask away
i am beyond…love
i am beyond…redemption
fix my hair up in a bow and pretend you knew me


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You got a great car
Yeah, what's wrong with it today?
I used to have one too,
Maybe I'll come and have a look.
I really love
your hairdo, yeah
I'm glad you like mine too,
See we're looking pretty cool will getcha?


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I hate spending like 3-4 hours just trying to get to sleep


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

they threw me in a hole
cus the maggots need a home, too
you cried at my funeral
though you do not know me

you...don't...know...me...

time will forget you
just like everyone else
listen for the clocktower
you vanish with the ringing bells

clock is ticking 
covered with dirt, in a white ironed shirt
you'll forget me
i'll go to my grave with all of my secrets


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

they threw me in a hole
and they use me for their goal
cus the maggots need a home, too
these bästards see my throne's new
you cried at my funeral
tears were a soothing thrill
though you do not know me
you grew up coldly

you...don't...know...me...

time will forget you
mind will upset you
just like everyone else
the pain so heavy i felt
listen for the clocktower
living when i got power
you vanish with the ringing bells
the savage in a living hell

clock is ticking 
im searching for hidden treasure with this rock im digging
covered with dirt, in a white ironed shirt
with a lifetime of hurt
you'll forget me
youll be left weak
i'll go to my grave with all of my secrets


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

There's a new Sabaton album coming and I wasn't aware of it?, suddenly my life has meaning again.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

you lay there wrapped in sleeves
listen to your head 
what's it saying?
are you still playing?

deep in cushioned room
they think you're alone

i know you're right here
your arms fill empty sleeves

long nights
cold dinners
but i know that you will keep my warm
keep me through the storm 

"it's all in your head"
"it's all in your head"
don't believe a single word they said
no one seems to understand my mentality
maybe they're the ones lost in reality


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

“How happy is the blameless vestal’s lot!
The world forgetting, by the world forgot.
Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind!
Each pray’r accepted, and each wish resign’d”


― Alexander Pope


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Found out that the police officer who pulled me over is my brother-in-law's friend.  He asked me if I knew his wife and I said that I did. Didn't think to tell him she's my sister but he probably knew. No wonder I didn't get a ticket that day.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

inna sense said:


> they threw me in a hole
> and they use me for their goal
> cus the maggots need a home, too
> these bästards see my throne's new
> ...


i just noticed this. awesome. lol. you could probably rap my song a thousand times better than i scream-sung it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

you run run run around saying it's all okay
you talk talk talk it off saying happiness always outweighs the pain
you walk walk walk through walls like they're not made of brick and mortar
you creep creep creep around looking for someone to play 
your sick game~

well i'm sick sick sick of people asking me what is wrong
when i thought i spelled it out in isolation and frowns and tears
but they're content to stay a safe distance away 
faking passion and concern, will they ever learn?

they tell me over and over, like a ruined record....."oh...."

"...it's not that bad."


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You never been alone
Never had to call your mind your home
When you're surrounded by people
But none of them your friends

No wants to talk to you
Or tell you the truth
To avoid hurt feelings
We remain quite strangers

(Stop, look, then turn away) x4


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You....
Hate everyone.
Including you.
The problem lies only within yourself.
Come back when you try to solve it.
Cus no one likes a sore loser.
But you want to be beautiful,
When you already are.
Something filled you up with doubt,
I'll find it.
Be careful of who you trust
When you put it all in someone else's hands
The mirror is not an accurate reflection.
Forget what it says.
Things are not so picture perfect,
But I like the way you are.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Seriously what do other people with avpd do? It's not even anxiety related avoidance for the most part, there's just a serious lack of energy/giving a **** to leave house. And I know when I leave I'm OK, and then even when I have to converse with people (unless making friends) it's like mild anxiety at worse.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

words do not travel


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.thefacialroom.com/

lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Today was a sad day.  Our dog passed away. I think he died of old age,
since he was 12. He was just laying on the grass in the front of our house and something didn't look right. :/ Me and my mom had to carry him on a cover to the back of our house. I asked her about burying him in our backyard. I'm going to put flowers on top of his grave, too. This is so sad. RIP Bailey.  <3 You were such a sweet dog. :cry

I literally cried for over 30 minutes but I think I feel better at the moment. It'll probably hit me again later, though. :/


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

^
I cried when my dawg died, I feel your pain :cry :hug


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lynch said:


> ^
> I cried when my dawg died, I feel your pain :cry :hug


Awww.  *hugs* :squeeze How long did you have your dog for?

I think the most peaceful way for a dog to leave is dying of natural causes. I was worried our dog got hit but it wouldn't make any sense because he was on our grass. So I'm glad he didn't leave like that. He's going to be buried tomorrow. I'd feel some closure after he's buried. Wish we could get some kind of headstone for the grave. That would be nice.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Sorry to hear about your pooch shelbster


Thanks. :squeeze


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

AceEmoKid said:


> i just noticed this. awesome. lol. you could probably rap my song a thousand times better than i scream-sung it.


and i just checked my pm's ._. ...you need to rap 16 lines on a beat and send it to me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> I think the most peaceful way for a dog to leave is dying of natural causes.


our cat got an injection cuz she was dying of cancer...how come you dont know that? :sus ...or maybe you do i dont remember...im not saying that cuz i dont care about you but i really dont know  ...im high, ok? >_<'


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

inna sense said:


> and i just checked my pm's ._. ...you need to rap 16 lines on a beat and send it to me.


O_O 16 lines for what?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

don't you doubt one second, i won't slice your fingers off
you've overstayed your welcome, now, doff your grubby hands, JERK OFF!
i'm utterly DISGUSTED by the dirty words you type
you moan and piss and gripe your living, is it worth the hyyyyyype...

maybe a little too harsh
i was just joking, maaaaaaan,
i really wish i had a gun 
to teach you how to run, fast,
you're not broken soooon,
til bones are broken
i feel it the blood seep beneath my clothes
fresh wounds in wounded flesh

it's not wrong, my friend
to fight perversion with perversion
cus there is no other waaaay
with your mouth full of dirt
you no longer HURT us
so we won't stop until we're dancing on your grave

it's a matter of life or death
and the justice shall live oooon
we will enforce when law has failed us yet again
so suck in your last breath
make sure you're nice and full
then we'll stick the little prick with a pin like a balloon

(**** your stupid standards
we will NOT OBEY.
i'm my own commander
we will go our OWN. WAY.) x4


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^ nice poem...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

thanks, blue2. and they're actually the lyrics to a song i recorded earlier today.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

inna sense said:


> our cat got an injection cuz she was dying of cancer...how come you dont know that? :sus ...or maybe you do i dont remember...im not saying that cuz i dont care about you but i really dont know  ...im high, ok? >_<'


How come I don't know what?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

AceEmoKid said:


> O_O 16 lines for what?


just anything...whatever you want to write about


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> How come I don't know what?


you do that on skype too!...please explain why you dont know what i mean...im paranoid right now


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

inna sense said:


> you do that on skype too!...please explain why you dont know what i mean...im paranoid right now


I feel like you're getting mad at me for no reason and being high is no excuse for that. My dog just died. -_- I don't want to deal with this.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> I feel like you're getting mad at me for no reason and being high is no excuse for that. My dog just died. -_- I don't want to deal with this.


im not gonna say anything -__________-


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

inna sense said:


> im not gonna say anything -__________-


I can't believe you'd say these things to me. Way to care about my feelings. Don't think you're high enough to not understand what I'm saying because you're replying to them clear enough so don't see why you're using that as an excuse. I mean, it seems like you are. Please, just don't say anymore.

--------------------------

Ugh, I need to temporarily ban myself again. Don't want anyone lashing at me and not considering my feelings on this site.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> I can't believe you'd say these things to me. Way to care about my feelings. Don't think you're high enough to not understand what I'm saying because you're replying to them clear enough so don't see why you're using that as an excuse. I mean, it seems like you are. Please, just don't say anymore.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Ugh, I need to temporarily ban myself again. Don't want anyone lashing at me and not considering my feelings on this site.


then ill stop posting here too...bleh  :no :|


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I shaved my head less than four months ago because everyone kept saying that my hair was too long, that I looked like a woman and blah, blah... And by now it's already getting long again. I wonder if I should shave it again, I certainly detest going to the hair stylist.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Pseudo-Psychological Abnormalities


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

not nearly as many as you do when you did than you would've if you didn't


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

she has a history of bouncing from one interest to another
her mother will complain, saying, "why can't you be like your brother?"
he's got three solid jobs, at minimum wage, but he's working up to be
a top notch C.E.O of some....low life fast food restaraunt
she was afraid of something
turning out to be...just anything
she wants to be on top, but
her boyfriend says, that's not the way it goes
that's not the way it goes
that's not the way it goes

it was misery to realize she'd never find a way
her fingertips grazed the glass as it fell to the floor
the globe shattered into a thousand glimmerin shimmerin slivers
couldn't help but think she was never meant to live


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Beyond hope


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I want a DeLorean DMC-12 and a Pitbull Hoverboard.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sign this. Now.

Thanks.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

*(cont'd from prev....)*

The cannon looks to be at least 40m tall; its inclined bore glistening a bloody shade of red under the sun--the colour of danger. By comparison S, perched atop its elevated base, is but an ailing leaf upon a branch, ready to flutter to the ground and disintegrate at any moment. He makes a motion which, from where I stand, resembles the _signum crucis_. _This is it,_ I think to myself. An image of his determined face flits across my mind. Then--

"--HERE I COMEEEEEE!!!!" His battle cry grows louder in my ears as he slides down the body of the cannon towards me, his loose-fitting robes flapping in the wind like a flag of victory. For a fraction of a second I am hit by a nausea of panic. _What to do?_ A silly question, surely. In the next moment I find my hand slipping instinctively into my trouser pocket. But just as my fingers close around that reliable object--my salvation--

"What do you think you're doing, idiot!?"

A deep growl, accompanied by a forceful push that sends me wheeling into the air. I land on my side, scraping my left forearm as I attempt to cushion my head from the fall. A raw pain gradually spreads from the scratch to my entire body. Then I notice the pair of glasses that had landed beside me in the crash, its owner unexpectedly nowhere to be found.

"Ehh...?"

I turn around. Some couple of meters from me, the owner of the glasses is sitting--in a somewhat _compromising_ position if I might add--on top of a guy in a dark uniform. Confusion gives way to delight as I register that trademark scowl and the familiar insignia.

"H--(?)!" S and I both yell out at the same time.

H's delicate features remain contorted in an irritated frown. "Yeah, yeah, the Iceman cometh. Now would you please get off of me or do I have to make you do it by force?" As he says this he shoots S a chilling look which the latter thankfully misses, being without his usual seeing aid. "Yessir, will do!" he chirps a nonchalant reply as he begins, quite clumsily, to remove himself as requested.

At the sight of this I burst into giggles, causing the frown on H's face to deepen. "What the hell are you laughing at?!" He explodes lividly. "You could've got yourself killed!"

...Is there a hint of relief in his voice or am I imagining things?

But the little lecture is interrupted by S, who is at this point standing up and patting his frayed garments in a stupidly cheerful manner. "Well, I'm glad that's over. Now where did my glasses go...?" He takes a few steps in the direction of the cannon, then pauses at the sound of a sharp crunch beneath his foot.

"Hmm, I think I just stepped on something," He mutters uncomprehendingly.

I laugh as H emits a small sigh of resignation. Above us the sun illuminates a clear sky with its customary blinding vigour. Another day, another adventure. Welcome to the sixth dimension.

---

つづく​


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well that was almost terrifying.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

wishing i was autotelic.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well that was almost terrifying.


Omgod I don't even know how to react.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well that was almost terrifying.


LOLOLOLOL oh my gosh


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

maze
path
new


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Irritated, woe so irritated
What is there for the blissfully apathetic?
I can feel the changes, I can sense no progression
I'm a hermit, a hermit too big for it's shell
Am I to go through peril to find my pearl?
I should find someone..someone quirky, but it's okay if they're not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol, I've noticed my nan almost always says mit instead of with, even now.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Walks in the park, nightly strolls on the beach, museums, going to the movies, travelling, amusement parks, roller coasters, movie and tv show marathons, trying new cuisines, snuggling, being genuine, gentle, kind, sweet, generous, attentive, funny, endearing, honest, reliable, true companion, with chemistry, feels right, easy, warm, relaxed, feel at home, being held, can't want to share news, supportive, strength in tough times, best friend, excited, ecstatic.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

My kingdom for a stimulating conversation!


----------



## sadkittens (Mar 23, 2014)

anal prolapse


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

There is nothing I enjoy more than taking a massive dump. The relief I feel...It's just wonderful!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

it seems all the old leeches are drying up and being replaced with ravenous newborns.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Somehow I have to recite this speech in under 7 minutes. I may be picked tomorrow, but I can't be sure due to the randomization of the class list. I should have practiced just in case. This is the first time I haven't memorized a speech for class. Great. I'm a ****tard. I wish I could get rid of all the superfluous transitions, topic sentences, and overviews. Unfortunately, they are part of the inane structure requirement.

********

I began mumbling gibberish at the typical toddler age, and could form complete, simple sentences by around 3 years old. Pre-school, I screamed and clung and begged my mum not to leave me at school with a bunch of unkempt, drooling 4 year olds every morning. Every drop off was a repeated meltdown until I realized that even though I was surrounded by a bunch of imbeciles, I wasn't obligated to associate with them. My mum remarks how I almost always played alone, on the swingset or digging for worms, and even scooted away from anyone who tried to impede on my sandbox time. Enter 1st grade, I had a terrible teacher who demeaned me for my struggles rather than reward me for my accomplishments, one of the earliest factors for my anxiety and social phobia. She sent me to a remedial reading and writing class. A couple years later, with the aide of a kind teacher with a polar opposite disposition to my previous, I was consistently awarded as the highest scoring reader and writer in all my classes - though no one knew I had so many words in me, since I preferred to keep them to myself or on paper.

I am autistic. I am capable of ejecting words from my lips; others with autism are not. Either way, I do not prefer nor am I particularly comfortable with spoken word. Written word and that of my mind will always be my native languages, not readily available to the world, but still valid and functioning. All autistic individuals have a voice. However, some like to forget that fact and speak for them.

In February 2005, Bob and Suzanne Wright, grandparents to a recently diagnosed autistic child, founded an autism advocacy organization called Autism Speaks. Over the years, it has merged with three existing autism organization and raised millions of dollars for autism research. Hundreds of thousands of parents, relatives, and autistics themselves have visited the Autism Speaks website, and many have donated and stood by the cause. But despite its superficially spotless reputation, Autism Speaks is a detriment to the autistic community.

Firstly, I will describe the organization's tradition of fear mongering and pity-based tactics along with its eugenics priorities, which preach intolerance for the autistic community. Next I will address the organization's misrepresentation among its board and history of silencing autistic voices. Finally I will analyze the organization's budget statements, which expose its financial irresponsibility. I will now being discussing Autism Speaks' advertising tactics and faulty agenda.

For an organization that claims to help the autistic community, it is surprisingly anti-autistic and even stoops to practice eugenics. According to Autism Speaks, autistic individuals are diseased, temperamental, intellectually impaired financial leeches whose "illness" must be eradicated. They want to make "autism a word for the history books" and spend their resources on prenatal testing. They waste over half their budget (44%) searching for a "cure" for autism, even though an overwhelming amount of autistic individuals have voiced that "curing" autism would be like ripping out a vital piece of their being. Across tumblr, a micro-blogging site which attracts a surprising amount of "loud and proud" aspies and auties, both autistic and allistic/non-autistic individuals voice their disapproval for Autism Speaks. Social networking sites have even given rise to micro-blogs dedicated entirely to dismantling the organization, such as tumblr's Boycott Autism Speaks (http://boycottautismspeaks.tumblr.com/) and twitter's Stop Combatting Me (#StopCombattingMe).

One particular source of contempt for many an angry autistic is the fear mongering, pity based tactics Autism Speaks adapts in its advertisements. Back in 2009, the release of the nefarious ad, "I Am Autism," sparked bitter controversy. The pathos-laden video compares autism to typically fatal diseases such as cancer and AIDS, and asserts that autism eats money, tears marriages apart, and will "rob [parents] of [their] children and their dreams." Near the conclusion, the sinister voice warns that "you should be scared" of autism. Yet again, Autism Speaks struck a wrong chord with a specific interview with Alison Tepper Singer, who retells her attempt to drive off a bridge, committing suicide and killing her autistic daughter, only to stop herself for the sake of her other, neurotypical daughter also in the backseat.

Many of us are proud of our identities, and though we would like help for some facets of our condition, such as social skills or treatment for common comorbidities like IBS and OCD, making this an "autism-free world" as Autism Speaks' mission statement reads would rid us of some of our dearest friends, family, classmates, acquaintances&#8230;It also deprives us of all the great gifts that autism can bring, such as the intense attention to detail and impenetrable focus that aided both suspected and diagnosed aspies and auties of the past, like Albert Einstein and Temple Grandin, to make breakthroughs in their fields. Autism Speaks does not recognize the dichotomy of autism - yes, it is a fire that may burns us, but also drive us. We must not blindly turn our heads to one or the other. All in moderation. Reflecting an anti-autistic image, it's not surprising that Autism Speaks is more content to plug its ears and spew their own interpretations rather than listen to the autistic community it supposedly supports.

It does not reflect the goals of the autistic community. If I'm a hearing person in a room full of deaf people, how can I speak for all these individuals' needs? Never mind that I don't read sign language. Unless I'm telepathic, I'll be spouting gibberish based on observations of perhaps their body language and facial expressions, since my subjects aren't able to speak the spoken language I understand best. So, if Autism Speaks is currently staffed by exclusively non-autistics, how can this organization possibly speak accurately for the whole of the autistic population? It even purposefully excludes autistic people from joining. It exposes the fundamental hypocrisy in its very name, "Autism Speaks." More like: Non-Autistics Speak FOR Autism.

Now, some autistic people can speak, such as I do, so it's superficially a different situation. But at the core - both consist of presumptuous leaders who are attempting to decipher something that is not directly addressed to them. Misrepresentation can lead to misinterpretation.

The first, last and only actually autistic member of its board, John Elder Robison, resigned from Autism Speaks due to persistent disapproval of its practices and policies. On November 13, 2013, Robison wrote a blog post describing Autism Speak's founder Suzanne Wright's op ed addressing autism as "a signal to leave" the organization once and for all, on top of being continually ignored for suggestions to integrate more autistics in their staff and garner support from autistic adults/parents of older autistic children (as AS primarily addresses parents of younger autistic children).

It doesn't only happen in person, either. After bribing the owner of its new partner site, Autism Speaks has silenced and continues to silence over 80,000 members of WrongPlanet, the leading forum, home, and haven for individuals with ASD. Any threads made that criticize Autism Speaks are reported to the moderators, then the owners, and must be promptly moved (and sometimes, members are punished through user bans or marks, though they are only utilizing their free speech without violating any of the forum's written rules. Rather authoritarian). Though one individual on the spectrum does not necessarily represent the needs of ALL autistic individuals, everyone still deserves the right to advocate for themselves. Just as it misplaces its representatives, Autism Speaks misplaces its money.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

_cont'd from above._

It is financially irresponsible. According to their 2010 financial statements, only 4% of Autism Speak's budget and donations go directly toward helping autistics and their families. The rest goes to board salaries (5%), advertising and "awareness" (21%), fundraising (22%), and research (44%). For a group that purports to help autistics and their families, their pie chart o' money doesn't seem too equally sliced. In 2008, Autism Speaks' tax return form revealed that 36 of their employees were compensated a whopping $100,000, and their highest paid employee, Chief Science Officer Geri Dawson was compensated $644,274. Autism Speaks also spent over $1.7 million on fundraisers, but only made $142, 693 from their investment. Calculating this, the organization spent nearly $18 million on employee salaries, pensions, benefits, and payroll taxes, in comparison to the mere $66K granted to individuals and the autistic community. For Autism Speaks, it's destined to either dismantlement or nearly complete reconstruction.

The first solution I propose is to completely dismantle the organization. Realistically, this can be achieved through online petitions, such as those found on change.org. Online petitions are especially effective because they reach a wider audience at the click of a button, and can be spread quickly across social media sites. Another solution would be to redirect Autism Speaks. While some may say it is fundamentally broken in its very agenda, it still has wide enough recognition, staff, and resources to potentially help the autistic community. Integrating autistic members into its board, redirecting its budget toward direct help for autistics rather than unwarranted search for a "cure," and reflecting a more accepting stance for autism through appreciation of neurodiversity could fix this organization right up.Keeping these potential solutions in mind, I must stress again the severity of Autism Speaks' crimes against the autistic community.

Autism Speaks is a detriment to the autistic community. Allowing Autism Speaks to still preach its fear, pity, and intolerance of the autistic community will only push us farther away from neurodiversity and effectively addressing legitimate concerns of the autistic community. Autism, like all conditions humanity make take, is both a blessing and a curse. Assets such as rapt attention to areas of interest, an eye for detail, brutal honesty, and strong sense of loyalty make for good both good learners and friends. Ailments such as anxiety and depression (which accompanies roughly 75% cases of autism), hypersensitivity to certain visual and auditory stimuli, social impairment, and sometimes faulty attention span can make daily life incredibly daunting for an autistic individual, and it is perfectly reasonable to dedicate resources to help alleviate these symptoms. However, Autism Speaks diverts attention from the benefits of autism, and devotes all its time to an unwanted cure when it could be helping more reasonably with other areas of autistic struggle.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I want my cookies. Now! 

(Another life would be just as appreciated...):um


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I feel like the biggest idiot that ever existed.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

fix it up
i'll sink slow...
...leave me out
wait for the sun

cold feet
and a
bold cheat
please tell me
why i feel so incomplete

you ****ed up
you left my sweater on the line outside again
now i can't
get the putrid stench of night stars off the fabric

***********************************************
unrelated (out of posts so had to double up), pure magic:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So apparently this is in the author Holly Black's house:

http://www.viralnova.com/home-with-hidden-library/

O_O


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> So apparently this is in the author Holly Black's house:
> 
> http://www.viralnova.com/home-with-hidden-library/
> 
> O_O


Thats awesome. My mom used to be a school librarian. I'v always wanted to live in a castle or manor with secret passageways and hidden rooms..if I was a millionaire I could probably hook that up....and i'd have a secret library too and if anyone were to bring it up in conversation i'd be like "There IS no secret library! There never WAS a secret library! Its just an old legend, I tell you!" and then i'd flip my cape and storm off to my secret library.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I feel limited in real life.
It's only while watching movies that I'm free.
Like a horse on an open valley.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

"Troy lost his larynx because for some dumb reason he tried to destroy a flaming Troll doll by eating it."

"Clearly you don't understand anything about the flaming trolls."

"Life has gone to hell Abed, this is real. Look at us, look at me!"

"Britta, you put one wash away blue streak in your hair and I lost my arm."

"Exactly. Life got dark."

"Of all the timelines this is clearly the darkest, which is why I propose we commit to being evil. I've made us all black goatees out of felt, I suggest you put them on until you're able to grow your own."


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

wasting money and time with destructive behaviour
how does it feel knowing you are a failure?
spending all night dreaming of morning's loathed new
waking up and doing nothing you're s'posed to
mum's got it too, she calls you up crying
dad isn't here, we vowed not to speak
one sister's out, we claim we don't know her
the other is just trying to find her sister
and i'm left in limbo
we've got our own problems
escape out the window
nothing is real
in bed i wonder
if you knew i'd kill myself
it seems i've already done it
a million times


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm...should I go for a midnight snack? Yay or nay? 
Can't study without food :L 

**** it...imma go all out with icecream, chocolate, cake xD


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I really want to go back to Berlin, and also these guys are playing there in April (well and other places, and Amsterdam is nearer but Berlin plz =|)






..Though I know there'd be some _*extreme* _ fans, then again if I can (barely) survive being at the front at ONE OK ROCK..

I need a job and for anxiety to disappear really (not for the concert, so I can get said job and do it...)


Why is that song so catchy?

edit: apparently they are playing in Moscow too, that might be ballsy (given the general... climate there towards anything that seems homosexual or encouraging homosexuality..)


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

You are such hump worthy material


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

one day i will wake up screaming again, covered in blood. however, i will be checking out rather than in.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> one day i will wake up screaming again, covered in blood. however, i will be checking out rather than in.


 ....That makes Zero sense unless you drowned in a blood bank


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I was dead and instinct was born


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I ate a deepfried pickle today. Never felt so American in my life.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Give me chocolate.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember feeling cross-eyed, pigeon-toed, a mess in a dress. My bangs were too short, my itchy toes wiggled frantically for oxygen inside my shoes. The two inch gap between my dress and shoes exposed my ankles to the biting air that froze the auditorium, while my chest and feet felt stuffy. Something was always itchy, too tight, too stuffy one second or another, like the back tag of my dress rubbing against my sore neck, or the imaginary laser point I imagined in the center of my forehead as I stood frozen, teeth-chattering center-stage. Everything and anything seemed utterly uncomfortable, even if it really wasn’t.

My 1st grade teacher once told me, as the class huddled anxiously in the right wing of our itty-bitty theatre, “Imagine a T.V. in your head. Try to remember the last thing you watched, and re-watch it in your mind.” Now I was in the big-kid theater. There were at least 500 kids pooled around the auditorium, not a measly few class-fulls. So I stood there, center-stage, watching an episode of Spongebob in my head. And I swear to you, I remember every line. Whenever I went to my best friend Tadi’s house, he and his younger brother and I’d sit staring at their little 9’’ box television, reciting each and every utterance (sound effects and all) to old Spongebob episodes we’d seen a thousand times before. I owe this small comfort, hazy cartoons rewinding in my mind, to those days of mindless television and videogames. 

I was still preoccupied with the screen in my head as two elementary seniors, 5th grade veterans, announced my name over the microphone. “3rd grader ____ ____ will be performing our last act, God Bless America.” 

Measure one. A heart skips a beat. A short moment, and the music cuts my peaceful thoughts in two. Everything fogs over—eyes glaze, faces blur into a sea of shades, noise surrenders to a dizzying memory. 
Measure two. I don’t remember where I am, what I’m doing, why I’m standing here, eyes ogling at my picture-frame vision as my feet are glued numb to the wooden stage floor. 

Measure three. The tremolo shakes my body; a deep throttle beneath the polished floorboards vibrating against the soles of my shoes, along my frozen legs, rattling my spine and creeping up the back of my neck, clattering the jaws inside my cheeks, tugging at each tooth, curling my hair into wires, shocked to the touch, volts of electric tension slipping out from each follicle into the air, then finally echoing in dead space above the audience.

Measure four. The blaring bass sinks to the background, as the new instruments rise to the fore. The song is a culmination of noises, rhythms, deafening to my anesthetized ears. It rises, a calm ocean roused to a tidal wave. I wait for it to crash over me.

And it hurtles over me. But I’m too numb, jittery, legs trembling, eyes unblinking to notice when it hits. It just does. Something pries my rigid lips apart, and words spill out against, and with, the strange music that reverberates off the walls behind me. 

Suddenly, it doesn’t matter where I am. What I am doing. Why I am here. I realize this, this odd sensation of being, and just being. Everything makes sense. The faces no longer mesh, my ears no longer deaf, my legs no longer shiver in the arctic air of this elementary school auditorium. The music plays for me; I feel it in my gut—it’s playing from inside me and I’m suddenly trembling again; not from nervousness or normal shyness, but with an iron pride, a tender safety as my own instrument pounded out from my lungs and proclaimed itself. My voice may be shattered, broken by shouting too much or puberty or bad weather. But the spirit of music, to make music, to live music, never dies.

As the music faded to an end, I knew, then and there, this is me. The crowd stood up and cheered.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It's hard to type with hoovez, I know, as I am actually a horse. Nobody on the internetz can disprove that.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i get sad when things don't go how i want them to


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

MadTroll153 said:


> It's hard to type with hoovez, I know, as I am actually a horse. Nobody on the internetz can disprove that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

"Shut up! I only wanted his pants off when I thought he was a lady."

"So you were attracted to him?"

"The only thing I'm attracted to is taking him to court and eating his *** alive."

"woooo"

"That's not what I meant, stop putting gay things in my mouth."


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

And we'll conclude by going out with a bang.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Haha, I'm so odd. Reading about how the Berlin wall came down and I started tearing up.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

My internet is back. Life can resume.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Just stumbled on the student room forum again accidentally. Everyone is always so rude on that forum haha, oh man. 'you are a cow' wow.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Have I really posted 1,000 times?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Facebook bought Oculus rift. Lol.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I speak so softly. Sorry about that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

My forehead is itchy


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

R.I.P. Dave Brockie.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh why did i choose banking law for one of my subjects?? It's a snoozefest for me; without fail my motivation just steeps downwards and im full of yawns waiting to happen

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm sick of the nothingness.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i ought to disappear.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) This face is like, SO SEXY


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I want to cuddle rape you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

the neighbours have stolen a shopping trolley and put it in their back garden again. Oh you guys.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

More friends moving on with their lives. It's great that they're happier and progressing, but I do feel a bit down. It just seems that I'll never move forward. I'll always be stuck here in the same spot while everyone speeds on ahead. I'm not just concerned that I'm far behind, but I'm afraid I'll never reach certain milestones.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Just kinda frustrated with myself...and so tired of being this way. The way my mind has been trained to think...I want to change it. I do want to actually get better yah. :/


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle 
Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle 
Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle 
Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle 
Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle 
Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle 
Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle Jorgle.

Hey, you said anything :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

And maybe I'll catch fire 
Something warm to hold me 
Something pure to burn away the darkness
That hides inside my mind 
All that evil ****s not hard to find 
I guess I only claim to be nice.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My brother just came in my bedroom to tell me: "There's something that looks suspiciously like a battle axe next door."

It was a pickaxe.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Noca said:


>


I love this fight, i've watched it a few times...the big guy is seriously unfit...


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I really regret having thrown away the brooch she gave me, it had a nightingale engraved in gold and black, my favorite colors. It was so pretty.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

carrot far m


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Was watching Community and saw this guy I recognised and was really stumped as to where, then it clicked, he's the guy from the helpmefindparents youtube channel hah.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

"He thought Sarah was my girlfriend!"

No one ever thinks anyone is Matt's girlfriend... ;_;


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

it's etc not ect, you ****tards. ect stands for electroconvulsive therapy....unless that's what you intended.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I like the thought of being dead inside while finding the beauty in life.
Havoc helps me feel alive.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

dat sudden urge to do a full clean sweep of your room at 1am in the morning...well, at least my side of the room. just dusted off all my possessions and surfaces, washed piled up dishes, cleaned the mirror, organized some paperwork/other miscellaneous clutter on my desk, and washed down a particularly dirty standalone plastic cabinet. all that's left now is to vacuum, organize a few piles of animation papers on the floor, and make the bed. but nah. i'm only going to vacuum. maybe i'll do it tomorrow before i leave for home for the weekend. i wish i had this drive/energy to be productive during the day with actually significant tasks, such as schoolwork. sigh. i feel better now, though. i haven't tidied up in months, besides the bare minimum.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

That music in the other room is irritating.

Especially when it's Katy Perry...


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

so a giraffe walks into a ceiling fan emporium...


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

-What am I doing conscious? I'm so tired.
- I want to cut my thigh again, it hasn't healed yet but, I wanna scar it. I want to make myself bleed, and leave permanent marks. The pain was so good.
-I wanna reblog something sexy on tumblr, but I'm too scared to for some reason.
-I've ran out of things to watch, already. The internet is interesting for only so long. 
-Spyro 3 is the most nostalgic game ever to me. I played it today and I was smiling like an idiot the whole time. Reminds me of such good times.
- Lesbians (and bi's I guess) make me so happy, I love them. 

I'm gonna lay down.... I can barely keep my eyes open. See ya and ****.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder, will God ever forgive us for what we've done to each other? Then I look around and I realize...God left this place a long time ago.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

____________¶¶
___________¶¶¶¶
__________¶¶¶¶¶¶
_________¶¶¥¥¥¶¶¶
________¶¶¥¥¥¥¥¶¶¶__________________________________________¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
________¶¶¥¥¥¥¥¥¶¶¶_____________________________________¶¶¶¶¶¥¥¥¥¥¶¶
________¶¶¥¥¥¥¥¥ƒƒ¶¶________________________________¶¶¶¶¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¶¶¶¶
________¶¶¥¥¥¥ƒƒƒƒƒ¶¶___________________________¶¶¶¶ƒƒ¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¶¶¶¶
________¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§¶¶________________________¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¥¥¥¥¥¶¶¶¶
_________¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§¶¶____________________¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¥¥¶¶¶¶
___________¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒ§§¶¶__________________¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¶¶¶¶
____________¶¶ƒƒ§§§§¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§¶¶
_____________¶¶§§§§§§§ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§¶¶
______________¶¶§§§ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§¶¶¶¶___________________¶¶¶¶¶¶
____________¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§¶¶¶____________________¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒ¶¶
__________¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¶¶¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒ§§§¶¶¶___________________¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¶¶
_________¶¶ƒƒ¶¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¶¶__¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒ§§§§§¶¶________________¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¶¶
________¶¶ƒƒ¶¶__¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒ§§§§§§¶¶___________¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§¶¶
_______¶¶ƒƒƒ¶¶¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¶¶¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§¶¶________¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§§§§§¶¶
_______¶¶ƒƒƒƒ¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒ¥¥¥ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ####§§§§§¶¶____¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§§§§§§§¶¶
_______¶¶###ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¥¥ƒƒƒƒƒƒ########§§§§¶¶¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§¶¶
_______¶¶####ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥ƒƒƒƒƒƒ########§§¶¶¶¶ƒƒ¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§¶¶
____¶¶¶¶¶¶###ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¥¥¥#####¥ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ########¶¶ƒƒ¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒ¶¶§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§¶¶
__¶¶¶ƒƒ¶¶¶¶#ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¥¥####¥¥ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ####§§¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¶¶¶¶§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§¶¶¶¶
_¶¶ƒƒ¶ƒƒƒƒ¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¥¥¥¥ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¶¶§§§§§§§§§§§§¶¶¶¶
¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§¶¶§§§§§§§§§§¶¶¶¶
__¶¶ƒƒ§§§§§§¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§¶¶¶§§§§§§§§¶¶
____¶¶§§§§§§§¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§¶__¶§§§§§§¶¶
______¶¶§§§§§§ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§¶¶____¶¶§§§§§§¶¶
________¶¶¶§ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§¶¶_______¶¶§§§§§§¶¶
_________¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§¶¶¶¶____¶¶¶¶§§§§§§§§§§¶¶
_________¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§¶¶§§¶¶¶¶¶¶ƒƒ§§§§§§§§¶¶¶¶
________¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§§¶¶ƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§¶¶¶¶
________¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§§§¶¶§§§§§§§¶¶¶¶
__¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§§§§¶¶§§§§§§¶¶
_¶¶ƒƒ¶¶ƒƒƒ¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§§§§¶¶¶¶§§§§§§¶¶
_¶¶ƒƒƒ¶¶ƒƒƒ¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§§§§§¶¶__¶¶¶###§§§¶¶
__¶¶§§§§§§§§¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§§§§§§§§¶¶¶¶¶#######§§§¶¶
___¶¶§§§§§§§§¶¶ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§########¶¶¶¶¶¶
____¶¶§§§§§§§§¶¶§§§§ƒƒƒƒƒƒƒ§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§####¶¶¶¶¶¶
_____¶¶§§§§§§§¶¶§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§¶¶¶¶
_______¶¶¶¶¶¶¶§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§¶¶
______________¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§¶¶
________________________¶¶¶¶¶¶§§§§§§§§§§¶¶¶¶
____________________________¶¶¶¶§§§§¶¶¶¶¶
____________________________¶¶§§§§§§§§¶¶
____________________________¶¶§§¶¶§§§¶¶
_____________________________¶¶§¶¶§§¶¶
______________________________¶¶¶¶¶¶


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

For the price of my next surgery and this tv I could have bought a brand new Winnebago. 

Now excuse me while I watch Gravity on my parents tv since I have no means otherwise.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

"I wasn't planning to drop that on you here."


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My mum just literally threw my clothes at my back the hardest she could. Trying to make a point that I'm not allowed to hang my clothes on the back of the bed. Great way to handle it. Very mature.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

(◑‿◐)
❣◕ ‿ ◕❣
(づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*Journal entry from 2013*

*I will share because of* *Gravity 2014*

The real and real meaning get the same treatment, as my austistic thoughts and roping myself release myself are interpreted as a withdraw and mean way of getting my thoughts expressed. They see a way for me, and it belongs to everyone! and I don't understand how to tell them what they had taught me yesterday, or how that looks for these I care about. I like that when they read into my notes, beleave in myself is an easy and simple way to make a shortcut, or am I taking a repeated question into focus they look for, and purposefully, and then ask me for purpose that looks as if I can't afford it so then I must have stolen my way into the conversation.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

there, beneath the petals of the rose, the succulent flesh of the ripened apple--in the _core_--lies all the sin in the world. dormant and volatile. tempting us, tempting... and so, out of fear and perhaps more than a little desperation, we run from its terrible allure. we put on masks and fool ourselves and each other. we surrender ourselves to intoxication--intoxication by power, intoxication by pride, by greed, by love. and of course, intoxication by alcohol--the most direct, least pretentious way of prostrating our helpless selves in the face of this futile, relentless fight.

full moon. no stars. light breeze, rain; the faint scent of nostalgia. lullaby of madness.

tomorrow waits in the breeches, unharmed.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Build a vessel...
Survive the storm...


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I just looked at my call log. Only 6 this entire month LMFAO. Do I even exist? 
looks like my plan to disappear from society is more viable than I thought.
I wonder what i'll do once i rid myself of the responsibilities of being a citizen, where should i go...hmm


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Takeshi Hosomi has the best English singing skills of any Japanese musician I've heard. I've not heard his speaking but like, he just mostly sounds American. Strong US pop punk influence though clearly.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I wonder what happened to Laika. I wonder if she died a painless death up there.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I just read an entire magazine cover to cover for the first time in my life.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i want, you need
there is no way out, 
there is no way out


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

All out of purple dye... Gonna try mixing cerise and turquoise together to see if I can get a longer lasting purple dye to cover the blonde bits at the front I don't like. Then hopefully keep it like that if it works out till the dark brown grows out, and maybe keep purple highlights long term if I can get away with it while working and stuff and it at least stays reasonably bright for a few weeks.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

*esoteric thought fodder of the day*

spent the morning at work thinking about the various dl cv's and how flipping mismatched they all are--ayato sounds like a 17-year-old ossan, subaru sounds like he has throat cancer (maybe he actually does..i haven't played his route yet so #anythingspossible), reiji sounds like a 1920's butler, shuu sounds...well..（¯﹃¯）zzzzzZZZZZZ, and raito sounds SO much like the stereotypical theatrical gay guy that i can't even take anything he says seriously. also what's up with those perverted slurping noises? i mean i know the mc is supposed to be turned on against her better judgement and all that, but listening to his unsexy slurping i feel like that warm feeling in her chest is probably just yesterday's dinner making its way back up her throat. the only cv i really like is kanato's, but everything else about him is...well..downright traumatizing. ORZ

also raito totally looks (and dresses) like alex zane, formerly of t4's popworld, which i used to watch all the time because i lurved how alexa always slagged off the celeb guests.....probably why the show got cancelled. and nothing to do with the fact that they're both rubbish at presenting.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just scratched myself on my leg and made it bleed. Sounds like a better way to hurt myself. I hope it gets infected and kills me slowly.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lmao


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

It's frustrating most forums don't have threads like this.
I don't know where to put off-topic thoughts.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sometimes I forget to chew
Take a deep breath
And swallow

Take all these pills
It's a hollow remorse
Tomorrow, of course, won't be there

If you're on the edge
And hanging by a thread
Don't take that leap
It gets better

[Spoken] Don't let anyone make you feel like a loser.
Stand up.
Chances are, these haters aren't even worth your time.
But be you, 
And push through.

Sometimes I forget to think
It's a sorrowful thing
So unplug and tune in
Swallow

Take all these pills
It's a hollow remorse
Tomorrow, of course, won't be there

Take all these pills....

**********************

I need to remember my own song lyrics, sometimes.


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

My new answer to everything:
I do not know. What I do know, I know not. Therefore I know nothing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Episode was so great.

:lol


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

Imagine Beethoven headbanging to this song....


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, yay. Going on a date with some guy that's going to bring some girl with him that he has a crush on. But at least she's lesbian. Don't know exactly how I'll take this yet.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh, yay. Going on a date with some guy that's going to bring some girl with him that he has a crush on. But at least she's lesbian. Don't know exactly how I'll take this yet.


Why on earth is he bringing a girl to a date he's having with another girl?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sometimes, when I'm chewing ice, I pretend that I'm a dinosaur.

rawr.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Caress dem hot buns.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Debating if I should go on a family trip to a lake in Kentucky or ride a bike naked through Chicago in June. Both happen the same week. Its one or the other for me.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Daylight said:


> Debating if I should go on a family trip to a lake in Kentucky or ride a bike naked through Chicago in June. Both happen the same week. Its one or the other for me.


Combine them. Naked family bike ride.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Are you what you want to be? (No)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

die haut meines linken zeigefinger ist geschält.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> Why on earth is he bringing a girl to a date he's having with another girl?


Because he's in an open relationship. T_T Ugh. I got attached to him on the second date and he didn't tell me he was seeing other girls until like more than a few hours into our second date. He's nice and all but the being with other girls thing is the only thing that gets in the way. Sucks to be me. Oh my.  lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> Caress dem hot buns.


Cus they're such a cutie.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

A la mierda con este foro, ya estoy hastiado.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I honestly don't think I'm meant to make any lasting relationships in this lifetime. I will just accept this and move on. It's better than lying to myself and making myself feel sick with guilt over being such an inadequate friend to everyone who has ever communicated with me before. I let everyone down. I've tried to change, but in the end, I'm just running in reverse on the proverbial treadmill. I'm going against the nature I am most comfortable with. Trying to fulfill expectations fit for someone I am not. I am done. I will be alone.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*walks into shower stall*
*undresses, puts down shower stuffs, and turns the handles counterclockwise*
*notices spider approximately 5 inches from flip flop*
*slowly turns shower handles clockwise, puts on shirt and pants, picks up shower stuffs and leaves hurriedly to the stall furthest*
*repeats process and showers, compulsively glancing down at floor in case of the return of the spider*
*spider does not return*
*all is well*


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

i'm such a ****ing dumb****


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> i'm such a ****ing dumb****


my ideal soulmate


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Can't help but feel someone is ashamed of me...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

"I feel like I'm in prison, and you know what happens to guys like me in prison."

...

"They get really into push-ups. And I am fine with my upper body the way it is."


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i want nothing more than to stop caring
for as long as my heart beats 
there's a pain in my ****ing chest
i feel nothing, i feel nothing
my skin is made of paper sheets 
disintegrate when fire meets
douse the flame, ignite the pain
house the same, feeling insane


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

That was embarrassing...so glad it's Friday.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm going to go to a meet up group on Tuesday. I'm wondering how honest I can be. I don't like lying, honestly if I didn't think it would bum people out I'd be completely honest about my current lifestyle with everyone (ie not much of one), it's only their potential feelings that make me care enough to try and hide it. Think I'm just going to be honest (if it comes up), I can't help that I have a mental illness that's prevented me from working. I won't go into detail or anything though.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom wants my sister to give me a spray tan. I guess it wouldn't hurt to do it once. I can have a nice tan when I go to the beach and I can look fake. But I guess that means they don't like my skin color how it is. :S


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I lie on top of him, echoing the rise and fall of his chest with the contours of my body, feeling the warmth emanating from his. Above us the sunlight filters in through the rose-tinted glass tiles, giving the interior of the church the illusion of being bathed in blood--

--At the thought of such a sight I give an involuntary shudder.

"Cold?" His voice sounds unexpectedly soothing there and then. I shake my head, but he tightens the arm locked securely around my shoulder anyway. Any tighter and I feel as if my petite frame is going to implode. Wordlessly, willfully, I try to push against his human cage. He peers down at me. For the ghost of a second I seem to catch a glimpse of something savage--almost sadistic--in his eye. But it is gone before I could ascertain if it was real or imaginary.

The next thing I know, he's stroking the tip of my nose with near-heart breaking tenderness. _Stop it, STOP IT,_ I scream in my head. I have to stop this madness, before his lips get there, before...

"――" I blurt out his name without thinking.

Fingers and lips pause in mid-action. "Shh! Quiet!" He interrupts me brusquely.

I do as told. We hold still in dead silence for a few moments. But I hear nothing. I watch him. He gives nothing away. _The recondite son of a *****,_ I think to myself.

"Well, what is it?" I ask at last.

"What do you think? It's your people, here to take you back,"

I still hear nothing. With some skepticism, I study his smirking visage. "And you're just going to lie here and wait for them?"

"Oh, were you expecting me to run away?" He lets out an amused chuckle. "I'm not going anywhere. And you know why? It's because I'm dying to see what my princess--" he strokes my cheek in mock adoration, "--will do when she's forced to choose between her love and her faith,"

A wave of dark anger washes over me. "You *******!" I shriek, struggling in vain to free myself from his monstrous embrace.

"Mm, feisty. I like it," He laughs.

Sickening. Utterly sickening. I reach out to slap him, but he takes firm hold of my wrists, his fingers digging pale circles into the carpi. In one effortless, horizontal waltzing motion he rolls on top of me, the full weight of his body bearing painfully down, forcing the air out of my lungs and the faculties out of my head.

"Let go of me! Let _go_ of me!"

My tears only serve to encourage him. Every thrash, every cry a reminder of his dominion over me--not just physically but emotionally, immanently as well--whether I am willing admit it or not. As my strength weakens I am sure I would have eventually succumbed to his velleity. But our hysterical foreplay--call it the will of God--is interrupted by the sound of doors being unbolted. Footsteps, and then...

...The glint of a blade pointed at the back of an unguarded neck.

---​
つづく​


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> My mom wants my sister to give me a spray tan. I guess it wouldn't hurt to do it once. I can have a nice tan when I go to the beach and I can look fake. But I guess that means they don't like my skin color how it is. :S


Yeah some of my family members are always telling me to spend more time outside because I look unhealthily pale. I spend plenty of time outside, I just don't tan easily. I'd have to stay out for hours on an actual hot day for that. Pfft.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

My Vitamin D level was still 18 last I had it checked.. Green Tea with Ginseng.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

'would you like to reserve seats' hahahaha it's a train back from London in the evening, you must be new here online booking service.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I am spending my time testing stupid useless things online or on my computer. I am either getting dumber(my neurons are comitting mass suicide) or I am somehow enjoying the torment. :rain


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wizard horse.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> A la mierda con este foro, ya estoy hastiado.


¿Por qué?


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry for double posting but I really expected his MP.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

My throat is scratchy right now, which is making it annoying to drink.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

fffffffffffffffffff why


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> fffffffffffffffffff why


Love you.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Eye liek two twerkzzzzz

et makez mi fel sexi


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Why don't moths just come out in the day if they love the light so much?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Peaches Geldof is dead, I don't follow her work or anything and never have but for some reason that just feels really weird. Maybe because she's so close in age to me.. I dunno. Was pretty shocked to hear that for some reason.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I think that if there were any indications of drug dependency or traumatic brain injury from my last MRI they would have told me by now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Birds are tiny planes in the sky. The only difference is that they aren't inanimate.

That made no sense. :eyes


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Elephants, man. How'd those guys happen?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My heart shrivels up to the point where black ink oozes out into my bloodstream and paints my heart black. Then, so much blackness takes over my heart that it explodes and reforms back into it's normal state to restart the atrocious cycle all over again. 

So beautiful.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Clouds


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Okhrana said:


> Seven-six-two millimeter.
> 
> Full...
> 
> ...







What an awesome f-ing movie.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Found £5 on the floor by the till in Iceland, (not the country, it's a supermarket chain here in the UK) handed it in instead of keeping it. Did not feel good, which means I know it was truly selfless haha. Ah, but now I'm lawful good. Ew.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Spindrift said:


> Elephants, man. How'd those guys happen?


God. Don't complicate what's simple.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Found £5 on the floor by the till in Iceland, (not the country, it's a supermarket chain here in the UK) handed it in instead of keeping it. Did not feel good, which means I know it was truly selfless haha. Ah, but now I'm lawful good. Ew.


And you made the cashier £5 richer. You did the right thing. I would've done the same.

My keyboard doesn't have the pound sign, wtf. That's racist. edit: nevermind, I'm just blind.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

moloko said:


> And you made the cashier £5 richer. You did the right thing. I would've done the same.
> 
> My keyboard doesn't have the pound sign, wtf. That's racist. edit: nevermind, I'm just blind.


Yeah my keyboard doesn't have the euro sign, which has annoyed me in the past and more annoying is that the pound symbol doesn't work with the Microsoft Japanese ime turned on.. Not sure if it's moved to another key or not.

and, I am now so bored I've started to do the thing I was procrastinating to get away from before again. :') This is amazing.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I've suspected I have some mild form of OCD in the past couple years.

It would explain a lot of repetitive behaviours, thoughts, and irrational rituals I have developed, lost, and maintained since I was a child. Pacing in circles. My bed ritual of checking under each sheet layer, pillow, and space between the wall and bed twice before entering. Washing my hands twice after going to the bathroom and drying my hands twice. Checking under the toilet seat twice before sitting. Doing things in "reverse" the second time to restore "balance." Basically everything twice, now that I think about it. Keeping copies of every single post I write on this forum in a word document. As a child, reciting my 2 favorite movie quotes twice into the pillow before I slept every night, after checking each closet side, every corner of the room, and under the bed twice rapidly before jumping into bed. 2 has always been my favorite number but I never realized how much it permeated my everyday life. Weird. I always thought it was normal but researching OCD further recently, apparently these are symptomatic of the disorder. I also like organizing and sorting things a _lot_. I organize my bookshelves, order my DVDs and CDs by alphabetical order, sort my binder papers frequently. Basically anything in sight. I remember a few times at summer camp I got really carried away sorting a gigantic box of tiny multi colored and sized beads for a couple hours straight. I also always volunteered to sort and rewrap all the tangled bracelet strings. It was extremely soothing and invigorating simultaneously.

Not like it matters anyway. Nothing matters. I could have a hundred disorders at varying degrees of severity and it would never matter.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

...and when it rained, the ash simply clung to droplets and coated Jerry's windshield with mud.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

would gladly pay someone to beat the **** out of me right now.


----------



## Araminta (Apr 10, 2014)

Why do you think about it?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Row, row, row your boat,
Gently down the stream.
Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily,
Life is but a dream.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Strawberry pocky is like crack.










pink cause... It's the theme colour.

Must... Not.. Eat.. All.. No... Self... Con- Only one left  I will save it.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't want to go to work tomorrowwwwww!!!!!!!!! ;_; Sooo afraid of my workplace.

My Dad told me that only people who are rich and have lot of money can become fashion designers ;_; And so I have no way of becoming one even if I try. *heartbroken*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TheLastDreamer said:


> I don't want to go to work tomorrowwwwww!!!!!!!!! ;_; Sooo afraid of my workplace.
> 
> My Dad told me that only people who are rich and have lot of money can become fashion designers ;_; And so I have no way of becoming one even if I try. *heartbroken*


Life rule number 1: Don't listen when you're dad tells you you can't do something.

If you enjoy designing clothes maybe you could learn to make some and try selling them online? Obviously you won't become world renowned/famous/rich just doing that, but at least your trying.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Life rule number 1: Don't listen when you're dad tells you you can't do something.
> 
> If you enjoy designing clothes maybe you could learn to make some and try selling them online? Obviously you won't become world renowned/famous/rich just doing that, but at least your trying.


Hmm I never thought about it. I don't take any effort..that's the problem. I should do something soon otherwise I am going to regret forever in the future for not even trying.

Its hard when parents don't support or believe that you can do something and that it doesn't matter if you succeed or fail.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

"His soul just rolled into my arms."


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

'Twould not be a nice world to live in a world without bushes and trees
With the strong stench of pollution blowing in the breeze
Without natural windbreaks from the gale force wind
And no place to shelter for the hairy and the feathered kind.

In a world without bushes and trees there would not be songbirds to sing
And as far as nature goes we would have a silent Spring
In a world of many developers and too few who for our natural environment care
Many species of wildlife are in danger of extinction or rare.

A world without bushes and trees is not a nice thought at all
No green woods of Spring and Summer, no brown leaves of Fall
No fruit for to eat in a world ravaged by drought
With the spectre of hunger ever lurking about.

Our thanks to the greenies for standing in the developers way
Without them we would have a world without flora or fauna today
And the thought of such even does seem hard to bear
So three rousing cheers for the environmentally aware.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> Not like it matters anyway. Nothing matters. I could have a hundred disorders at varying degrees of severity and it would never matter.


*hugs* (hope that's OK) I know how that feels. I think at this point if I had every disorder in the DSM, I couldn't care less. Just give me something to numb everything out. I think those of us that are really suffering all feel that way at times.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I know I seem *****y but I'm frustrated and nervous. You constantly brush off my concerns and then wonder why I don't confide in you. It's frustrating when things have been of a more serious nature and you acted like it was nothing. I need you to be there for the things that actually matter, not the superficial and gossipy stuff you seem to take so much joy from.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Finally typed up a full report of my experience last night overdosing on diphenhydramine (commonly known as benadryl). 

*Diphenhydramine OD: 4/10/14*

*Weight*: 102 lb (46.3 kg)

*Height*: 5 ft. 5 in.

*Age*: 18

*Background*

2nd semester freshman living in a dorm on campus with 1 roommate. No previous recreational drug use, although I have used benadryl (common brand name for diphenhydramine) practically at a couple 25mg tablets maximum to fall asleep during allergy ridden nights. I did thorough research beforehand, including the basic side effects, tips, dosage chart, and quite a few diverse experiences of varying dosages with the drug, which ranged anywhere from "never again holy **** that was bat**** insane" to "hm, kind of weird, but a good weird. I like it."

*My original preparations were as follows: *

Remove any dangerous objects from room and clear the floor space as much as possible. Small rooms are best.

_Diphenhydramine, even in the recommended dosage of 25 to 50mg, puts the user in a drowsy stupor. Motor skills temporarily regress, a heaviness descends upon the body, limbs hang limply at gravity's bay, and the mind is addled with confusion. Too big a room may be terrifying for hallucinating individuals with little spatial or temporal sense._

Have someone sober to sit in and "babysit" if possible, and keep a pre-written text on cellphone in case an emergency arises mid-delirium. Inform someone you trust, giving them the details of when and where you are going to pop the pills so that if they don't hear from you within X amount of time, they can check up on you in person or call for medical help.

_At higher dosages, the user may hallucinate so vividly that they cannot discern reality from the induced visions, audio, and/or sensations. People under the influence of diphenhydramine have been known to enter dangerous situations mid delirium, for example accidentally lighting objects in hand on fire because they mistook it for a cigarette. For this very reason, I stress again to lock/hide away all potentially dangerous items around the room such as scissors, sharp utensils including pens (I've read many a story of users who have stabbed themselves because they hallucinated insects crawling all over their body), matches/lighters, alcohol or other drugs (DO NOT drink alcohol especially with diphenhydramine; may be fatal and one should research risks of any combinations you wish to try), etc._

Dim the lights so that only one corner lamp illuminates the room.

_Dilated eyes; light sensitivity._

Set 4 or 5 water bottles in clear reach.

_Cottonmouth is a common side effect. In retrospect, it was probably the most loathed aspect of my experience. The higher the dose, the more (non alcoholic) liquids you should have in reach. Be wary of coffee or other caffeinated drinks - while diphenhydramine slows your body down, caffeine speeds it up. A bit of caffeine may counter the negative effects of drowsiness, but too much could confuse your body and have adverse side effects. Also be wary of hot liquids, since motor impairment may cause a user to spill and burn themselves. Do not use lidless containers like mugs, again, due to motor impairment which could cause easy spills. In any case, make sure you are near a restroom (preferably not a public one, as you may have terrible aim and leave a mess mid-delirium) because you will be peeing. A lot. _

Have your bed set up early and comfortably.

_The crash is inevitable due the drowsy nature of the drug, and it's a hassle to set up your bed with impaired motor skills. Do yourself a favor and set up tons of fluffy pillows, stuffed animals, sheets, or what have you beforehand._

Clear your schedule so that you have at least one full day ahead without responsibilities.

_Hangovers are common. You may accidentally sleep in, although allegedly the drowsiness wears off 6 hours later. To be safe, save your trip for a weekend/holiday/break where you have no work/school/other responsibilities to attend the day after._

Have a trash can or plastic bag near.
_
Nausea is common. Although I've heard very few incidences of actual vomiting, it's best to have a container for a possible puke fest nearby._

Optional: Make a mellow music playlist, set up a lava lamp, get some cool/vibrant videos ready to play.

_One noted positive side effect of diphenhydramine is alleged higher appreciation for music. Due to light sensitivity and hallucinations, vibrant colors may be fun to play with as well._


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*Experience:*

Being the nerd I am, I conducted this as more a truly scientific experience rather than pure&#8230;.experience experience. As such, I kept one of my handy dandy notebooks and papermate pens out to document the entire experience as it progressed. It follows the form of timestamp, then, adjacent, qualitative data (AKA descriptions of the side effects & sensations) with a bit about surrounding significant events at the time.

*10:43pm* Returned from shower and logged back onto skype to discover my friend, who I invited to trip with me over voice call, had already taken 100mg of diphenhydramine approximately 5 minutes earlier, without me. Here is where I made a *huge mistake*. I had only meant to take 1-2 pills as a "test drive" simply to see if I was allergic or had any other major negative reaction to the typical dosage. I was going to save the 100-150mg trip for Saturday, ensuring I had no responsibilities during the weekend and I had made all the ample preparations noted previously. Instead, I stupidly gave into my natural impulse to "compete" with my friend and take the 100mg as well. I didn't even count them out, and was talking in between swallowing them one by one. Therefore, I'm not sure whether I took 100mg, 125mg, or even more. It could be possible I did in fact take only 100mg, and that it affected me much more than my friend (who reported no effects except the usual drowsiness) due to this being my first time and/or due to being slightly underweight.

*10:50pm* Slightly nauseous, but probably from rapid hydration both when I was washing down the pills with nearly an entire 16 fl. oz. water bottle. A heavy feeling sets in over my body already. Meanwhile, I am chatting with my friend on voice, still able to form coherent sentences in my typical quality of speech.

*10:55pm* Browsing Netflix in search of a hilariously terrible film to stream with my friend. The queasiness is noticeably growing in the pit of my stomach, and there feels as if there is a slight lump in my throat. My roommate has returned (she didn't know I was taking the pills today, but she does know that I intended to eventually and explained she was fine with it).

*11:25pm* Beginning to feel woozy; swaying slightly in chair involuntarily. Friend and I streaming and commentating on "Breaking Amish" over voice call, but I'm losing the ability to focus and understand what is happening.

*11:39pm* Gravity feels as if it is trying to suck me into the floor as a dizziness envelopes my head. Reacting very slowly to friend's commentary and the show has lost its hilarious appeal since I barely can understand what is happening. My friend is feeling really drowsy and ends the call, retiring to his own bed. I exit Netflix and sit listening to music.

*11:42pm* Seriously forgetting what I am doing mid-action. Even lifting my arm to close my laptop, my arm hovers in midair for a while before I remember what I was reaching for. In between these timestamps, I make a comment or so to roommate, but I am forgetting what the conversation is about and the words are tumbling out. Noticeably, I have little inhibition, and my brain-to-mouth filter (which is usually very strict due to anxiety) has virtually disappeared. I am not even consciously thinking for more than a few milliseconds before speaking.

*11:48pm* I decide that I've become drowsy enough to need to lie down. Little did I know, this was only the beginning. I practically stumble out of my seat, falling straight into a crouching position because my knees are too weak to support my oppressively heavy-feeling body. My motor impairment has become all too apparent. I clumsily climb into my bed and lay on my back, listening to Sigur Ros and Riceboy Sleeps with my noise cancelling headphones on at a moderate volume. The cord of the headphones brushing across my wrist, I discover I have become hypersensitive to touch, almost ticklish but unable to break out into a fit of giggles. My body feels tingly, and I imagine little pools of shimmers across my skin.

*11:50pm* I alternate between mild awareness to complete dissociation with my environment. It's very hard to lift my hands and spin the wheel on my ipod to adjust volume/scroll through the list of albums. I lift my head slightly to view the room to find objects around my room "flickering" like an old film. I look at my wall and see a dizzying array of glitch, shifting colors briefly. My handwriting in my notebook is becoming noticeably atrocious; chicken scratch.

*11:55pm* Hard time swallowing. I keep jerking my hand towards my throat or over my mouth in the illusion that it will help me gulp down the saliva pooling at the back of my mouth. I ask my roommate to do me a favor and grab a couple water bottles from my under-bed storage, and I snatch them up and drink heartily, sputtering a bit as the cool liquid slides down my numb throat. Suddenly, a chilly feeling hits my head, as if marking my true entry into delirium - this is it.

*11:58pm* My roommate keeps looking at me from across the room at her desk, concerned, and asks repeatedly if I'm ok since I keep "zoning out." She giggles a bit, no doubt because of my open mouthed staring into space. I mumble that I'm fine. The furniture is flickering even more, and I keep seeing shadows zip across the surfaces. I try to explain the sensation to my roommate, but I have a feeling it was indecipherable language. I ask her if she sees the flying black bug I swore I saw zip across the room a moment ago, and she responds in negatory.

*12:07am* The sheer amount of water I've drunk by this point (1-2 extra water bottles) alerts my bladder, and I descend clumsily from my bed and rush to the bathroom. Perhaps too TMI, but as soon as I sat down on the toilet, my bladder released. This is weird since usually I'm "bladder shy" and it takes a moment. I trek back to the room, unable to keep in a straight line, and nearly crashing into one of the walls at one point. I suddenly notice the red splotchy pattern that decorates the back of my hand - I'm not sure if I was getting an allergic reaction, or if it was just the change in temperature from my room to the bathroom. Nonetheless, it remained for the rest of the trip.

*12:07am* Sitting at my desk again (I couldn't stand laying down, as it made swallowing even more difficult), shivering, I started hearing a strange, low cacophony of noises I'm pretty sure only I could pick up on. I'm still making brief conversation with my roommate on and off, but I'm forgetting what I'm saying mid sentence and keep trailing off. Weirdly enough, I couldn't feel the typical frustration welling up inside me; just mild confusion. My roommate reported later that I kept mumbling things to myself. I adopted a low tone of raspy, slurred speech, since my tongue was too relaxed to form hard consonants and my vocal chords too lazy to vibrate at the normal rate my intonation requires.

*12:36am* I'm dissociating even more frequently. Everything around this time was a complete blur, peppered by momentary snaps back to semi-awareness whenever my roommate would speak. I kept forgetting where I was and everything was truly confusing and curiously dreamlike.

*1:00am* The drowsiness is winning. My eyelids keep drooping, closing for a few moments, then abruptly lifting as I jerk my head this way and that. I am extremely paranoid and keep jerking my head in different directions, utter fear in my core, even though rationally there was nothing to be afraid of. Every time I turn my head to see my roommate at the desk adjacent, I am shocked she's there. A chilling sensation encapsulates my body, especially my feet, which feel like they have been rubbed with ice for several hours, or are made of ice themselves. My roommate tells me that the room is not particularly cold. I'm chilling out to Balam Acab on repeat.

*1:16am* Drowsiness wins. I shut down my laptop and climb haphazardly into bed, a slight icy pain afflicting various random pinpoints across my body. The confusion and limpness are actually beginning to dissipate, and swallowing/breathing is slightly easier, but still a considerable feat. The splotchy design on my hands is fading, and I slip into a deep slumber almost immediately after my head hits the pillow.

*The morning after, circa 9:00am. *Best sleep I've had in a long time. I've heard rumors of the fantastical (or terrible, depending on the individual) dreams diphenhydramine overdose induces, but if I had any, I don't remember them at all. Walking to class, I had a slight headache, but felt in a fairly good mood. For some reason I kept feeling a smile creep onto my face even though nothing particularly good had happened. I felt way more confident that usual (which is not much at all&#8230;.but still nice to have even a modicum of confidence), but that could simply be due to having a lot of sleep (usually I only get 3-4 hours per night). There otherwise were no trace effects.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*Reflection*

It was definitely a strange experience, to say the least. While normally I prefer to be in control of my body and behavior, the loss of control induced by diphenhydramine wasn't exactly unpleasant - perhaps I was just too relaxed and delirious to protest. I didn't have any hardcore hallucinations, but rather the experience was primarily marked by dissociation, confusion, cottonmouth, and an oppressive heaviness. The dissociation was definitely my favorite part - it felt as if I were on medication before a surgery, except awake the entire time. Involuntary zoning out? Pretty rad.

Diphenhydramine definitely isn't for everyone, and especially not pure pleasure seekers. But if you're open to weird-*** loss of control and reality paired with clumsiness and a bone dry tongue, by all means go for it. Just make sure you research and prepare heavily beforehand. Especially if you take a higher dose than I did. I'm lucky the 100/125mg wasn't enough to cause as serious a trip since I barely did any of the preparations I had originally planned.

I probably won't be trying diphenhydramine again anytime soon, and definitely not this coming Saturday as I had first intended. I need time to cool off, reflect, do normal stuff, and mentally prepare myself should I overdose again - I don't want to become addicted. While the drug itself is not inherently addictive, those who enjoy the experiences diphenhydramine are known to return to it frequently, with increasingly dangerous dosages due to tolerance buildup and its notoriously low price. Minors especially are drawn to this and similar drugs since it is legal, easy to find, and cheap. *Again, please be careful with this drug and do your research.*

And, well, that's all for now. I plan to write reports like this (hopefully not as insanely detailed and boring as this one) if I try any more stuff in the future. Peace.

-Aceemokid


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

I was going to get on with my life today but I forgot to.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm in the right mind to destroy myself right now. I just want to ruin everything. **** myself over completely. That would be so imperfectly perfect. My beautiful ****ing paradoxical paradigm.


----------



## silentsheeps (Apr 11, 2014)

I LIKE TURTLES :yes


----------



## silentsheeps (Apr 11, 2014)

So many distractions in life~


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm so boring and useless and uncreative

If I could just eat someone's brain and gain all of their knowledge and creative talent, or perhaps I could drink it in the form of a brain smoothie.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Damn it, why do I keep returning to this stupid website? I never talk to anyone, and whenever somebody wants to talk to me I usually just ignore them.


----------



## Schwenger (Mar 18, 2014)

I like offering input and I managed to get a few posters to reply to me. For the most part, I feel indifferent. I'm not angry at the world, I don't feel hopeless nor do I feel hopeful. Guess that can be a good thing because I will fear rejection and what other people think less.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

to watch the world dance, to watch it thread around
as it should, as it spins without making a sound
to watch my world dance, from the outside looking in
as I stood, as i watch the shadow of a dancer disappearing

To let go, to forget, is to survive
of living when living isn't always alive
trapped like all of my words unspoken
alone in a world that doesn't stop talking
as i should


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Hmmm what arrogance


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My goal is to destroy the world.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just went for a bike ride and now I don't want to get up.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

YO!

Lend me a pound star


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Sucks my sister didn't get to go to Coachella. She likes music a lot so it'd probably have meant a lot to her.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

The aches don't burn, it only turns me colder.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Got a text from my sister saying that my dad put his hands on her. :/ Don't know what to say to her...It's awkward getting all touchy feely with family. Then, after that she says "You didn't talk to me." Don't know what she meant by that. 

Makes me think about the time when I heard him and my mom outside like four years ago and it was late at night. It sounded like he was hurting her. D: I thought I remember seeing a bruise on her once.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Why the hell do I keep bursting out laughing at nothing in particular. 

Am I ****ing crazy. What the actual hell. It's been happening more and more frequently at the most random times. I'm not even happy. It's just hollow, disingenuous giggling. I try to suck them in as quick as possible when they occur, but I've gotten some weird looks from people. Good thing I am in my room alone most of the day.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

no more feeling
ennui, fill me
up, oh
we were not made to fly
twinkling dust fill the sky
cascading down the road
like a leaf swiftly dies
life is just harder
for a diehard old martyr
go for the heart
always go for the heart always

feast first then break down
for the best bears the crown
lead our herd to the sound
leave the weak to be put down
down in the dirt where they dance with the worms
and i feel like the worst or maybe i'm just cursed 
i just deserve it 
you live and you learn
that they all just hate you
they all just hate you


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

thinking of all the people leftover after a loved one's suicide. reading about another member here dealing with this made me inexplicably sad. thinking of all the sad, dead people. i guess it doesn't sound that romantic put like that. i'm going to go to sleep. i can't deal with this anymore. good night sas.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, I'm boreeeed


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

> The Forgiveness of Blood (2011)
> 
> This film's center is a family in Albania. The main characters are Rudina, the oldest daughter, and Nik, the oldest son. Both have a pretty normal life. Rudina is an A-student in high-school and Nik very popular. He just fell in love with one of his fellow students. Their father earns the families income with a little bread delivery service. For that he uses a short cut through the neighbours ground, but the neighbour doesn't necessarily like that.But the ground had actually belonged to Rudina's and Nik's family once. One day the conflict escalates and the neighbour gets killed by Rudina's and Nik's father and their uncle. Because only their uncle gets caught by the police and their father is able to hide, the old law of blood feud is against the family. They cannot leave their house. Only the women of the family are allowed to leave the house. So Rudina has to quit school and continue the bread delivery service of the father, so the family can survive.* The situation is tense as there seems to be no solution to the conflict*.


 .


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I think I'm going to disappear forever... starting riiiiiiiiiight NOW


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

shanti.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

_Morning rays of sun shine through the window lighting up my face
Turn around there's no one next to me it's only empty space
All the trees and nature start to bloom so why do I remain
I remain, remain waiting_


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I abide my time
By a windowsill of displeasure
The ghost through the glass
Gazing in on my eyes

Mimicking my every move
Sits the mime on the other side
How gluttonous I am
To crave what she sees

I hunger for an answer
The fortune teller doesn't speak
I wait impatiently
Hoping her crystal ball will pop out

I see none, skeptic of what she truly is
Is she my friend or foe?
A relative or a stranger?
No, that girl is me, my identity

lol...


----------



## Monique Higgs (Apr 16, 2014)

A man cheats on his girlfriend named Lorraine with a girl named Clearly.

Suddenly, Lorraine died.

At the funeral, the man stands up and sings, "I can see Clearly now, Lorraine is gone."


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Move it, dorkus.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

http://uk.similarsites.com/goto/aooa.co.uk?searchedsite=aooa.co.uk&pos=0

Not bad. Short, but I love the atmosphere. I would like to design an interactive ambient game like this myself one day. I know if I return to this university next year, I'll already be taking the next animation course which is in digital interactive media. I've seen students do small scenes of interactive environments...I'm sure I'd be able to complete a high caliber project like the one I just played in a matter of a couple months.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Diary diarrhea.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm almost up to 1000 posts. I know it doesn't mean much, but it is satisfying in a way.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I now have 1000 posts. I feel like an elite SAS member! :lol :boogie


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Long weekend and the city folk are rocking in to town to mess up the place . 
****ers


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

hmm I need more tops with this kind of cut, I think this is the only one I have but it looks better, makes my breasts look all right too, where as most tops I have that go up to my lower neck make me look about 13 in general.



CravingBass said:


> I'm almost up to 1000 posts. I know it doesn't mean much, but it is satisfying in a way.


Oh no, now you can never leave.

I'm posting too much on SAS today, need to stop procrastinating.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

i just leaned forward and my laptop screen like clicked

thought it was gonna freaking break


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> I abide my time
> By a windowsill of displeasure
> The ghost through the glass
> Gazing in on my eyes
> ...


 nice


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

hey remember when i used to be a productive member of society
oh wait
*never*
HA 
fcuk


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

The Departed


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Landan.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

how come we never talk?...whats wrong with you? :b *nibbles on some tiny green tea thing*


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Aye aye me mateys. All aboard!!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

thinking about all the terrible things i've done to people and then thinking of all the terrible things people have done to me and finally feeling even worse for even thinking such things at all


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

how their words leave you choked


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

what ugly f***ing people who don't like the way you look


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Monique Higgs said:


> A man cheats on his girlfriend named Lorraine with a girl named Clearly.
> 
> Suddenly, Lorraine died.
> 
> At the funeral, the man stands up and sings, "I can see Clearly now, Lorraine is gone."


:lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Decided to go ahead and get my mom a Mother's Day card even though it's like two weeks away. I've never gotten her a card for anything. I was thinking about making her this recipe I found called a no bake ice cream sandwich cake.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well that was really weird.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> In the end though, things like spellings and region-specific vocabulary do little to capture feelings associated with hearing different English accents. What I'd like to know are the impressions that Japanese people get when hearing different forms of English. So, here's what some of the respondents had to say on that front.
> 
> 
> 'I get the impression that British pronunciation tends to stay more faithful to the spelling.
> ...


loool no comment.



> British English is hard to understand.
> British people often make American English sound idiotic.
> British people never lisp.
> Harry Potter is more like British English.
> ^ Harry Potter IS British English.


lol



> Look up US vs. British on YouTube, and you'll understand.
> British English is undoubtedly more refined.
> British English is nobler. It feels nice to listen to.
> I'd really like to learn British English, but because Japan is America's lapdog, that not very likely huh&#8230;
> There are differences in stuff like pronunciation? How much they use the F-word?


I wonder who he asked, some of these seem very opinionated haha. I get the impression that a lot of Japanese people would rather learn American English though, it probably would be more useful for them in general.. Probably easier too as the UK has so many dialects, accents and stuff. The word for bread roll here changes practically every other town (maybe slight exaggeration...)

(people reading this post will probably want to ignore it unless you want to witness borderline insanity since this has no context...)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

giorgie


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

There's a chance he could find what I said amusing.
But he could also find it seriously irritating.

Bah.
Why can't I just know the right things to say to people?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

we all have at least one person who dislikes us.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Scar the armada.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ogu y mampato


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Woohoo. I did an IQ test and got 120. :yay Pfft, I wish I was that smart.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

bullies? :?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Duskily (Apr 9, 2014)

I was born into this 
Everything turns to ****
The boy that you loved
Is the man that you fear.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

k.

Decrepit old houses, eerie graveyards floating in fog, heavy makeup, and shadowy settings are all spooky favorites of horror iconography. Anything associated with death or tragedy, areas on the fringe of society, and elements that obscure clear view of objects in the frame are generic horror tropes. The basement laboratory and mad scientist that Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde revolves around has a long history [], the mad scientist being a stock figure in 1930s and 1940s horror such as Frankenstein and even earlier in 1926's Metropolis. The deranged, antisocial behavior of the scientist reflects the conservatism and hesitance to embrace scientific advances in the pre-nuclear era, in fear that "forbidden" technology would pervert nature. Bizarre equipment and mystification of the scientific process further segregates it from the social normality, such as when Dr. Jekyll locks himself away inside a vast underground laboratory to toss mysterious liquids together, not unlike a malevolent witch at the cauldron, synthesizing his elixir. Heavy makeup is another quintessential element of cinematic horror, evident in Jekyll's shocking transformation scenes. A series of extreme closeups that pan from one spasming, mutating body part to another emphasizes body horror that reminds us: the grotesque begins in our very physical form. A dramatic contrast of milky white and deep black sharpens the contours of his face, which we at last get a glimpse of via a point-of-view shot in the mirror, parallel to Jekyll's introduction near the beginning of the film and suggesting the split personality only visible through one's reflection. [more iconography here]


----------



## Pinkk3u (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a huge crush on this guy Luc but he doesn't notice me haha


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> k.
> 
> Decrepit old houses, eerie graveyards floating in fog, heavy makeup, and shadowy settings are all spooky favorites of horror iconography. Anything associated with death or tragedy, areas on the fringe of society, and elements that obscure clear view of objects in the frame are generic horror tropes. The basement laboratory and mad scientist that Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde revolves around has a long history [], the mad scientist being a stock figure in 1930s and 1940s horror such as Frankenstein and even earlier in 1926's Metropolis. The deranged, antisocial behavior of the scientist reflects the conservatism and hesitance to embrace scientific advances in the pre-nuclear era, in fear that "forbidden" technology would pervert nature. Bizarre equipment and mystification of the scientific process further segregates it from the social normality, such as when Dr. Jekyll locks himself away inside a vast underground laboratory to toss mysterious liquids together, not unlike a malevolent witch at the cauldron, synthesizing his elixir. Heavy makeup is another quintessential element of cinematic horror, evident in Jekyll's shocking transformation scenes. A series of extreme closeups that pan from one spasming, mutating body part to another emphasizes body horror that reminds us: the grotesque begins in our very physical form. A dramatic contrast of milky white and deep black sharpens the contours of his face, which we at last get a glimpse of via a point-of-view shot in the mirror, parallel to Jekyll's introduction near the beginning of the film and suggesting the split personality only visible through one's reflection. [more iconography here]


----------



## Duskily (Apr 9, 2014)

We serial killers are your sons we are your husbands, we are everywhere. An there will be more of your children dead to tomorrow. 
- Ted Bundy


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

o mah gawd schol stahp ben mean

Translation: Oh my god school, stop being mean


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was waiting outside at Outback Steakhouse a few days to go in to eat and it was full there so I had to wait awhile and this little girl that looks like she's three or four was looking at my necklace I was wearing. She asked me if she could have it. xD Err, no. Thought it was cute, though. I didn't really know what to say. I never talk to kids. :S 

Then, when I was in the waiting room to go see my Psychologist today, there was this other little girl that looked the same age. I was looking through the magazines to have something to do and she goes to look through them and literally stands there looking at me for like three minutes. Kids are stalking me. :afr I think they're planning something evil. I get a kid asking to keep my necklace and now a kid staring at me. Next thing I know, some kid is going to come at me with a knife. ;o Oh noes.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

They had to restrain me by force and drag me, kicking and caterwauling, out of the chapel.

The small pool of blood beneath his lifeless body expanding, slowly; creeping outward upon its tentative claws.

_Have you ever heard the sound of a blade slicing through human flesh?_

It's a sonic black hole which my own black noise screams have no hope of penetrating. In the silence that ensued they jammed me into the three-box car headed for the edge of the world. I let them--or did I lose the fight? I am no longer certain of anything at this point....The last thing I saw as we pulled away was the minister standing by the church entrance, the midday sun casting not a holy glow but rather a putrid glaze over his erect, greying form. In that instant our eyes met, and he mouthed the words _Deus vult_ with piercing clarity.

I covered my ears and let out a savage cry. My throat was in flames, but still I could hear nothing.

---

つづく​


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Would you lick whipped cream off anybody? :clap :lol :no :yes :l


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

色白で青髪と赤い瞳を持つ細身の少女。エヴァンゲリオン零号機のパイロット（1人目の適格者＝ファーストチルドレン）。eva零号機の起動実験の事故により重傷を負い、初登場時は包帯姿で登場する。過去の経歴は全て抹消済みであり、本作におけるヒロイン（の一人）および最大のキーパーソンとして重大な役割を果たす。
性格

ほとんど感情を表に出さず、寡黙で常に無表情だが、庵野秀明曰く「感情の表現の仕方を知らないだけ」である。当初はゲンドウにのみ心を開いていたが、碇シンジと出会ったことで彼とも絆を深めていき、次第に様々な感情を見せ、自我といえるものが芽生えていく。

ペシミズムとも違う存在の希薄さを持ち、「エヴァに乗ることが全てで、他には何もない」と言い切り、どんな危険な任務であっても自らの命を省みることなく毅然とこなす。エヴァに乗ることは他者との繋がりを持つ唯一の手段であり、それにより築かれる「みんなとの絆」を大切にし、自身の存在理由を見出そうとしている。
生活

古い集合団地（『新劇場版：序』では「第3新東京市市営住宅第22番建設職員用団地6号棟」）の402号室に独り住まい。部屋は打放しコンクリート柄の壁紙が貼られた殺風景なもの。カーテンは昼間から閉め切られ、僅かに光が差し込む程度になっている。自室には生活用品も家電製品も必要最低限のものしか置かれておらず、装飾品や調度品の類は一切存在していない。唯一、零号機の起動実験時に割れてしまったゲンドウのメガネを所持・保管している。私服なども着用している場面はなく、多くの場合、学校の制服で活動していた。

肉が嫌いであり、一度ラーメンを食べに行った際には、ニンニクラーメンチャーシュー抜きを注文していた。自身が趣味として認識しているかは不明だが、ドイツ語で書かれた遺伝子工学の原書を読んでるなど、読書をしている姿が度々描かれている。
交流

日常生活において他者との交流はほとんど見られないが、意識的に避けているわけではなく、必要以上の会話をしないという彼女の性格に起因する。しかし第弐拾参話以降は自分が思わず流した涙により、無意識下の孤独感を味わう。


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


:lol


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

"Dr. Gay Hitler, son of George Washington Hitler, was a local dentist, serving our community from 1922 through 1946 from his office on West Main Street."


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I just made the weirdest thread ever. I wonder if I'll get judged?! I guess we'll see. I'm feeling crazy tonight.


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

I met a person who is pleasant to talk to and he happens to be handsome. It's nice not having a crush. I wouldn't mind if all of my friendships went this way. I'm still a bit itchy about that whole getting cast aside situation, but I'm gradually moving on. 

If only I could lose this weight. I only need about 20 lbs until I look perfect, body-wise. I think I'm going to do a water fast. I always say this and fail. Why do I suck at it?

I always expect good things to end. I'll take it for what it is.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm craving pumpkin pie and vanilla ice cream. :{


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Mediocre soda


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I normally hate cloudyness but it does look a bit like Terokkar forest outside my window right now (really foggy too), which is pretty cool.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I want to get ****ed up.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

looooool the beginning


----------



## ScottyKnows (Mar 27, 2014)

Woke up to the same thoughts as yesterday.
I need a brainwash.
Spotless mind.


----------



## Blueberries and Green Tea (Apr 25, 2014)

I thought about being with our guests for 30' or so, panicked and fell all the way down the stairs. This is getting really scary...


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

anything


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

she's got a million expressions to show you how she feels
but if you don't look closely they'll look exactly the same
she's got feelings
she's got demons
they're all trapped behind that cold stare
"she seems boring"
"i don't get her"
what's not to get?
she's an amazing mare

did you see her throw that 10 ton boulder across the hill?
she gave rainbow a run for her bits

she's not shy
though she's not as pysched as...pinkie pie
she'll stand by you
when her sister's in trouble watch out for her battle cry

she slams lines heavier than concrete
and she's written a 500 page report on rocks thicker than tom
and calls in "sedimentary, my dear"
but doesn't laugh at her own pun

mountains of pebbles 
i'll dig through the rubble 
to find the gem beneath
we'll play hide and seek
with the stones for a week
cus you're my favorite geek

she's just a simple girl
witha sum greater than her parts
maud pie, you rock my world
you bulldozed straight into my heart


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

nice kitchen


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Some people should not be together.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Taught love by a dying light
Lost in the warmth of night


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I had more of a life when b****face was in my life, but she probably would have killed me for money by now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello Kitty by Avril Lavigne= horrid lyrics, stupid video, annoying high pitch moments; yet I can't get enough. Stahp dis madness modern musicz


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Duskily (Apr 9, 2014)

I cut her head off with a hacksaw and took it home with me.
- Ted Bundy


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

search for the princess


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Kill her and the king's next...id get high with you, Alex...youd sing and write lyrics...id just sit there and be like ^_________^ ...then we'd both get paranoid and take turns trying to calm each other down...then we'd get hungry and order pizza which youd have to pay for...but youd only eat one slice cuz you dont like food for some reason...id try to get you to eat more but id secretly be happy i have more for me  ...then your room mate would come in and we'd be like... '>_> <_<' ...and we'd stay up and walk through the streets at night and talk about random stuff...youre never gonna make me that friendship bracelet are you? :b ...its ok, youre my online sister :boogie :squeeze ...no matter what you do i heart you...i hope this doesnt upset you.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

cheese
milk
eggs
bread
M&M's
paper plates


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't control what slips into my mind. And if I do, if I try to condition the mind-- there would be no way back. I'd live by formulas and problem solving and multiple choice, not wavering decisions and emotion. By the perpetual pendulum swinging to the rhythm of life. And where would I fit in?

And here is another trouble to add to the bunch: How can I be so stupid? Sometimes I purposely plant ideas, little poisonous seeds that spread roots themselves, with little rational backing. I try to spring challenging thoughts on those seeds, on myself. Why would you even think there is a chance? And immediately I have switched to rational mode. The threats bombard me, flinging themselves wildly pile upon pile onto the one tiny seed of hope until it is completely obliterated. Crushed. Thin dust. 

The only problem is that nothing can be truly be nothing. Nothing can't exist. Nothing is pure, once mixed. It can't be something, then nothing. A dust particle of hope will survive if it must, and it will, and it does.

Subconsciously, I am fighting: Forget. No, try, and try again. Hope. Don't, you are wasting your time, creating fantasy life unfathomable by the rational human mind. Believe. No, think. You are being ridiculous. It's not possible. It will never happen. You will never try, and you know that. The cycle never ends.

The bleakness most always overrides me. Every instance and every phase of my life, it triumphs. Where I try to adopt optimism, hate surmounts. Every time I attempt to live carefree, pessimistic thoughts peer through. Are humans so innately self-loathing, as a survival strategy perhaps? Or is it just me, who always steps back and lets fear win out in the end lets me be my own worst enemy? Am I so unique...

'It's not possible.' And that is most likely my final, aching thought on any subject that wavers but a moment. It could be possible, I will it would be, but the chances are too slim. Unsure. The alternate scenario only lives in my dreams. My dreams become like reality, but they are not. I can't have two realities. And I can't abandon this one, right here where I am sitting in my bedroom typing this whole rant out. 

So my only chance is to abandon the clouds, and fall back down to Earth.

March 17, 2012


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Sex has been going through my mind a lot lately.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

inna sense said:


> Kill her and the king's next...id get high with you, Alex...youd sing and write lyrics...id just sit there and be like ^_________^ ...then we'd both get paranoid and take turns trying to calm each other down...then we'd get hungry and order pizza which youd have to pay for...but youd only eat one slice cuz you dont like food for some reason...id try to get you to eat more but id secretly be happy i have more for me  ...then your room mate would come in and we'd be like... '>_> <_<' ...and we'd stay up and walk through the streets at night and talk about random stuff...youre never gonna make me that friendship bracelet are you? :b ...its ok, youre my online sister :boogie :squeeze ...no matter what you do i heart you...i hope this doesnt upset you.


you're nice. i didn't notice this post until now. i got really paranoid when i got high. honestly if i ever try it again, i'd do it alone. being around people just exacerbates my anxiety, high or sober. hah, yeah i don't really like eating much. you know me well.  and i'm sorry about that friendship bracelet. i'll try to do it during summer, which begins in 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Duskily (Apr 9, 2014)

CravingBass said:


> Sex has been going through my mind a lot lately.


That's called being a teenager..


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Someone sent me this on facebook, I don't even. Why? :lol


----------



## Duskily (Apr 9, 2014)

Sometimes I feel like a vampire
- Ted Bundy


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Drinking soda when thirsty is such as amazing feel.

*sip*

*OMFG YES*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

why do you even talk to an ******* like me


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

-THEM-

The back door was just within my reach, its exit sign hovering overhead, glowing neon green.

Finally, I thought, I’m going to get out of this godforsaken place.

I hastened my casual stroll to a brisk walk. Gradually, my pace quickened as the blur of the exit sign grew clearer and closer. Almost there.

As I hurried down the dimly lit hallway, I couldn’t help but peer at my surroundings. I’m being too paranoid, a voice in my mind whispered, no one’s even paying attention. I ignored my inner conscience and let my eyes wander the dark halls. A door slammed open directly behind me, and a gruff voice yelled something inaudible in my direction.

Footsteps pounded the ground after me and, louder and more distinctly this time, the voice echoed down the maze of hallways, “Hey—Where the hell do you think your going?!”

I didn’t even bother to turn my head around to see who was yelling at me; no doubt it was one of THEM. I ran. My entire pitiful, washout of a life, I had dreamed of my escape, and I wasn’t about to let some ******* in a fancy suit ruin it. 

The exit sign’s electric buzz could be heard as I neared the final steps towards freedom. My steps slowed to a halt.

I was standing before the Door now. 

Gulping down one last breath, I pushed through the Door.

I could almost feel it on my skin, that fresh air--no, not like that fake, artificial air in the Safe Zone, but real, fresh air. Like the kind of air there used to be way back in the old days, before IT happened, and THEY formed. 

Finally, I was going to live.

A powerful white light hit me as the back door slammed opened, momentarily stunning me. When I came back to my senses a split second later, the sounds of an alarm were sounding, triggered by me opening the Door and I feel the breath of one of THEM creep down my neck. Five spindly fingers clasped over my mouth and pulled me away from the back door all in one swift movement. 

One word: “Gotcha.”

All at once, my ticket to freedom swung closed, taking all its wonderful light and fresh air of the outside world with it. 

(2010)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

September of 2010 I typed an anonymous letter to my Algebra II teacher addressing her incompetence and possible solutions. The file on my computer is named "Miss Sobieck's Strongly Opinionated Letter." I printed it out and left it on her desk one day when she wasn't looking. It was two days after my birthday.

I don't think she took it into consideration because the entire year seemed to ache on in much the same hellish pattern. 

*************************

17th of September

Miss Sobieck:

Hello! This is an anonymous student taking your Algebra II course, writing to suggest a few techniques that may increase the overall proficiency of all students in your classes. If you have time, please take a look and consider putting some of these suggestions into action:

1)	If students are truly to improve their ability to correct themselves, I believe it would be advantageous to assign more ODD problems if anything else. This way, students can do their work, and along the way, check answers in the back of the book to see that they are on the right track. Then, if needed, they can practice correcting themselves so they can perform better on tests and quizzes, and even future HW assignments. And believe me, I understand that many students assigned odd problems just copy straight answers from the back of the book, but you always tell us to show ALL work, not just answers, or NO CREDIT is received. So therefore, cheaters will pay the consequence.

2)	In a previous math class and a history class, I have observed that it is advantageous for each student to have a monthly calendar. This calendar would list HW assignments, tests, and quizzes on it, and even sometimes school events. This could save time in class, as we would not have to write those lengthy HW assignments in our agenda the last 5 minutes—instead, we could be using this time wisely by clarifying confusions, or correcting another problem from HW. An alternative could be a large calendar in the classroom that everyone can see.

3)	You probably already know that every student learns differently. We have oral, visual, and kinetic learners, mainly. I already see that you definitely have the oral and visual covered, but what about kinetic? Mixing it up maybe once in a while by playing math review games, such as the day before a test, would appeal to kinetic as well as other learners. If you have individual whiteboards (or just the whiteboard up front), for instance, we can make teams and take turns solving problems and such…maybe for winning candy or something….I don’t know. But it would definitely be good practice for tests.

4)	Not all of us are learning, or want to even try—a common presence in all classes of all subjects. But you can force us to learn. I’m aware that you already do this, but calling out on involuntary students to answer questions is a basic yet effective way to force us to learn. Perhaps having all our names on a set of notecards for yourself and calling us out based on the name on drawn cards will keep us on our toes, alert and in sync with math—or at least, if someone does not know the answer to a question s/he is asked, they will be embarrassed and may try harder at their work so they will not embarrass themselves again. 

Thank you for your time, and please do consider these suggestions!

Sincerely,
An Algebra II Student


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Abstract: This essay will explore the prevalence of mature themes in golden age animation in the U.S., as well as discuss the possible moral implications of recurring tropes on American society from the late 1920s to 1960s as a whole.

During the late 1920s to 1960s, it was common to see leggy, thousand-lash, doe-eyed girls singing “Please, don’t take my Boop Oop a Doop away” before a bar of literally wolfish, anthropomorphic men on an American theatre screen. Any repercussions, such as moral outrage caused by erotic undertones, or blatant “bandwagon” calls lined with profound racism in cartoon war propaganda, are purely figment. Cartoons are just silly moving pictures, after all ….right? 

The prevalence of certain themes such as sexism, racism, animal abuse, and violence during the golden age of American cartoons is still a hot controversy paralleled to a degree even in some modern cartoons. Animation, like all other modes of creative expression, wields the power to promote its creators’ own personal opinions. When large studios like Disney are churning out war propaganda shorts, with blatantly racist humor, it’s a bit like brainwashing. Erroneous thinking trivializes these allegations by undermining the power of animation on its audience’s psyche. Furthermore, the existence of these “morally outrageous” cartoons in the first place begs the question: Is it the animator’s job to makes sure the product is ethically sound, or should animation be left raw and uncensored by the right of the creative license? The way I interpret it, Betty Boop’s singing is not just whimsical saloon entertainment, but a cry for help -- a cry not to take America’s “Boop Oop a Doop” of moral sensitivity away. 

Art is a deep psychological experience. Even the most subtle themes have a fair chance of being internalized by its witness, even if he or she does not realize what it is. Cartoon violence, primarily used as a comedic tool in the golden age of cartoons, has evolved explosively into stunning realism, such as in Mortal Kombat and first-person shooter Call of Duty games -- which has led to much speculation on the psychological effects of violent media has on today’s youth. In a time in which powerful personalities such as the Looney Toons’ Bugs Bunny and the Fleischer studio’s Popeye came to life on screen, we often take for granted the context in which they are characterized: Predominantly violent gags. From the 1948 birth of the Looney Toons’ Wile E. Coyote who constantly self-injures himself due to bad luck and plain stupidity, to the slapstick violent antics between Tom and Jerry, violence is the go-to gimmick for money making animation. What more, both of the underdogs, Wile E. Coyote and Tom, inevitably come out intact and ready to try again to capture his respective prey/intellectual superior, no matter their severe injuries previously inflicted. Unfortunately, this cartoon magic that instantaneously heals grievous wounds does not exist in real life, which can potentially confuse young children who are still fumbling to understand basic concepts. Some researchers also believe that a high level of violence in cartoons can make children aggressive, although recent research indicates that children do not appear to mimic acts of violence in media. Nonetheless, it leads to the hypothetical question: If cartoon violence had not prevailed as an early common theme in animation, perhaps due to stricter censorship, would violence be as graphically developed and as much cause for speculation today? 

Racism and war violence are also common themes, both underlying and prominent, in golden age animation – especially in the case of carefully crafted “educational” propaganda cartoons. In order to garner enthusiasm and support, Disney studios made films for every branch of the U.S. military and government during World War II. “90% of Disney employees were devoted to the production of training and propaganda films for the government,” and together they produced over “400,000 feet of educational war films, which is equal to 68 hours of continuous film” – quite a hefty influence in both quantity and quality at the time. The films typically belittle the enemy, usually through racist stereotyping and violence, such as in Tex Avery’s 1942 Academy Award nominated Blitz Wolf, an anti German parody which characterizes Hitler as a doltish wolf and urges Americans to buy war bonds with which to buy even more terrifying weapons of war. The UPA’s Hellbent For Election, an allegorical campaign film, seeks to inspire viewers to vote for FDR, who is represented by a modern streamlined locomotive, over the dilapidated, out-of-date, Thomas E. Dewey train. Like other propaganda films from the time, Hellbent For Election treats issues very black and white, making Hitler the all-purpose villain against the common citizen, Joe Soldier, and simplifying hypothetical benefits that could occur should FDR be elected. Even the first Superman cartoon of 1941 has traces of racism, in its portrayal of Germany as a vulture. Disney’s propaganda films also trivialize war violence, making actual horrific war machines into a joke – the machines are comically characterized, such as defying the law of physics to screech to a halt midair and turn the opposite direction, or the humorous over exaggeration of the length of a canon to give a sense of rapidly advancing war technology, or even the appearance of a little cart wheeling quickly forward against a background of colossus tanks. They say that laughter is the best medicine, so it’s evident what the animators where intending: To provide comic relief on the screen in a time of very real terror on earth. Presenting war in a humorous light could result in mass desensitization toward the topic, and themes of racism diffuse cultural tension that stain America’s general mindset, taking years to dispel. 

Moral controversy can be found even in less demagogic social commentaries – not everything is so blatantly prejudiced like the bold, laugh-out-loud racist jokes Bugs Bunny pulls on the German characters in WWII propaganda. For instance, passive yet frequent appearance of the nuclear family model, a popular (yet nowadays, nearly mythical presence) ideal during the 1950s in America, delegitimizes the diversity of familial forms. It gives no hint of family violence or conflicts inherent in juggling paid work, caring for children, etc, but instead normalizes the familial structure of a heterosexual couple with 2 or 3 children, and enforces traditional gender role stereotypes with the woman as the unemployed housewife, and the man the breadwinner. In other words, these stereotypes are considered harmful because they promote conformity – the institution that puts a tight reign on personal beliefs, identities, thoughts, and feelings, thusly alienating anyone outside the stated norm. 

Finally, we return to our beloved leggy, demure Betty Boop – the epitome of sexism, gender norms, and general objectification of women. Fleischer’s most famous sex symbol was born in 1930, evolving from a (creepy looking) dog-woman hybrid to a full on human jazz-age flapper, sporting the first fully defined woman’s form of any female character. Despite her round, innocent, doe-eyed facial makeup, Betty Boop dresses hyper-femininely: High heels, short dresses, low neck cuts in order to flaunt cleavage as “fanservice”, and sometimes barely a scrap of clothing at all (such as when she wears only a lei and grass skirt in Bamboo Isle). Male characters often try to sneak peeks at her while she is unaware, and in Boop Oop a Doop, the head honcho ringmaster sexually harasses her by massaging her legs sensually and threatening to fire her if she does not submit to his sexual advances. In terms of gender stereotypes, Betty Boop’s personality becomes increasingly demure (which her body language betrays, unfortunately), and she is portrayed as childish; an angst filled teen who runs away from home with her boyfriend Bimbo in Minnie the Moocher. However, the Production Code of 1934 imposed restrictions on sexual innuendo in films, and so Betty Boop’s previous sexualized, childish personality transforms almost entirely: She is a tame husbandless housewife, wiser, career-oriented, and without the flamboyant hoop earrings nor suggestive body language. Interestingly enough, just as the sexual aspect of Betty Boop’s personality completely depleted, so did the series’ adult audience (AKA, the primary demographic). Sex sells, unfortunately, which is a frightening observation since it takes away appreciation of other aspects of female characters, such as admirable personality traits, uniqueness, and intelligence.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

_They heard me singing and they told me to stop
Quit these pretentious things and just punch the clock
These days my life I feel it has no purpose
But late at night the feelings swim to the surface
'Cause on the surface the city lights shine
They're calling at me, come and find your kind_

"What do you want to be when you grow up?"
"I want to be normal."

_I hope she'll be a fool -- that's the best thing a girl can be in this world, a beautiful little fool._

"What was missing from your childhood?"


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Honestly, I thought 1080P was good enough on a phone, but I guess lot's of people want more undistinguishable pixels taking a toll on battery life. I want battery innovation, not MOAR PIXELZZ.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Anna: Life is splendid with him. He guides me so well. He requires of me very beautiful things, very rigorous. You know, he is self-taught. Yes, he has done it all. He looked at me with the eyes of an inventor, with the eyes of a researcher, like I was an invaluable discovery, as if I had the solution to something. Something secret and mysterious that is hidden deep inside him. Sometimes I get so close, so near, but more often I am light years away? Curious, isn't it? It's my life, this thing, this thing like an enigma. An enigma that glues us together, both of us accomplices together. Maybe our love will die if it is solved too early or maybe not at all.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

AceEmoKid said:


> you're nice. i didn't notice this post until now. i got really paranoid when i got high. honestly if i ever try it again, i'd do it alone. being around people just exacerbates my anxiety, high or sober. hah, yeah i don't really like eating much. you know me well.  and i'm sorry about that friendship bracelet. i'll try to do it during summer, which begins in 2 or 3 weeks.


im really sorry im only replying now...the last few days have been hectic...i cant really reply properly to your post im qouting...i just feel drained right now and i know you said you think im nice so thanks for that...and thanks for making the bracelet when you do!...im sorry, Alex...im not functioning properly right now ._.' ...i just need to sleep...no idea what youve been through the last few days...it probably wasnt good :b ...maybe it was...pm me and let me know if you want...i shouldnt be talking to you when im like this but i didnt want to wait till tomorrow to reply.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like I might finally have a friend now. This is shocking. Well, that's if I see her again. :S


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

you dislike bowling


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I miss two certain SASers who have not logged in for several weeks. I'm not sure if I can mention their names. Name dropping seems to be completely illegal here at this point. But you know what. I think I'm just going to mention them anyways. Edit my post or delete it if you must, mods. I miss Tehuti88 and Marakunda. Last log ins for both were within a day of each other, the first third of the month of April. I miss their posts.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, David Guetta sure is great at making generic crap.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

lol i almost had a panic attack searching for my benadryl.......i had imagined my mum had found out and must have taken it away, or that my roommate took it away for my safety....but i found it buried beneath a bunch of stuff in my drawer.....thank goodness....i dont know what im going to do tomorrow or the next day or the days after that but i just want to feel okay and good so i think ill just do this. maybe just 75mg instead of 100/125mg since my roommate isnt here in case....haha


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The latest MLP FiM episode; Equestria games, made me realize that sometimes, I do my best at something, and I'm not happy with how I did, but everybody else is, and the only one with the extremely high standards is me.

It made me realize that I should stop being so hard on myself all the time. It's a shame that it's so hard. Especially when you're constantly worried about getting judged by people.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

tried so hard but i didn't get far
flat face down in the bloodstained carpet
snapped guitar string and speeding cars
blanket sky but no evening stars
faded washed out movie stars
replay on screens smoking cigars
a hundred years, lungs drown in tar
take one last hit
this some bizarre ****

dear father
here's my letter
speaking honestly
take it in your room

in the middle of the night
i creep downstairs
feral screams awaken
bout some secret affair
he takes what's theirs
she takes our share
it isn't enough, but he's says it's fair
where do i stand, the lonely heir 
of some unrepaired state of affairs?
an icy wind blows through her hair
wasn't i enough? 
but no one cares

dear father, the ink has dried
we wish you well, but we are so tired
you lied to us, who will provide?
confided you to be tossed aside
this great divide is best for us
my letter sent, this is goodbye


----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)

The wings on my shoes have shrunk and now the moths won't eat my kidneys


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, my cat cannot make up his mind on which bed he wants to sleep on.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I have made a salt shaker out of the toothpick can.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Teach me how to duggie


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> Teach me how to duggie


teach mi how 2 twerk


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> teach mi how 2 twerk


Mhm you know what street to go too, mhm


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I like having a high post count for some reason. It makes me feel powerful, while in reality, it's just an image of how much time I've wasted here.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My brother is forcing me to eat a crepe he made even though we're eating dinner soon. I didn't eat 'breakfast' that long ago either. My eating pattern is all kinds of messed up today.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I told my sister a couple of nights ago that I'm bisexual and she's like, "I knew it. I had my suspicions." I'm a little offended by that. I don't know if it's the way she worded it or what. I don't know what she means by that. I do know what she means but saying that she had her suspicions makes it sound like I act like a guy. But then she's like, "Hey, if you're bi, there's nothing wrong with that. Be what you want to be." And I'm just thinking in my head, "No ****." lol Like I'm really ashamed because I'm bisexual. Puhlease. If I act like a guy, then I don't see how I've gotten so far in the dating scene with the opposite sex.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't want to know what these checks are for from the hospital, and nobody needs to know about it.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

M: This...is perhaps the kindest ending that God can give us.
M: To go on like this will bring nothing but pain. So isn't this a way to send us on our way, before we get to that point?
Y: ...Will everything be lighter, if we cast off this shell?
M: Exactly, Yuriko. Cast off this escapade wrought with misfortune, to both become free as----yes, a pair of lovely butterflies.
M: The nightmare has passed. The tragedy has seen its curtain call.
M: ...Come, let's fly into the next world...

(His slender fingers pressed the white packet into her hand.)
(The dryness of its texture...)
(Yuriko looked up dumbly at her brother.)

Y: Next time, for sure...we will find happiness... Won't we, onii-sama?
M: For sure...
M: No more pain, suffering, sadness
M: Imagine it...the two of us fluttering above a vibrant garden
Y: It sounds wonderful...

(Yuriko smiled.)
...
(Wisps of rising smoke incited exquisite flames, glimmering in the night sky, twirling, dancing a waltz before disappearing into the air.)
(The only ostensible source of merriment in a joyless world.)
(The sky was beginning to glow shades of white in the east.)
(Soon the night would be over.)


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

i'm actually craving milkshake so bad 

i feel like going outside but it's 1am so


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My mum just came into my room to tell me I was a pig because she'd just woken up from a nightmare where I was going to China, and I was packing stuff in cardboard boxes because 'they had to be labelled' or something and she was panicking because I was never going to be able to get all the cardboard boxes to China. And my brother was late for school (in the nightmare, he doesn't go to school anymore) and so she woke up thinking 'oh no I have to call the school because they're both going to be late because Persephone is going to China.'

OK mum, OK. lmao. It's 2am.

Seriously though I'm never going back to high school :blank that was really bad for my health.

My family members are pretty insane..


----------



## Duskily (Apr 9, 2014)

Sure I get angry and indignant, I don't like being locked up for something I didn't do an I don't like my liberty and rights being taken away and I don't like people ogling me like I'm some kind of a weirdo because I'm not
-Ted Bundy


----------



## Duskily (Apr 9, 2014)

I am the god of *****


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

getting real tired of your **** high school.

no soap in the school bathrooms? FJGSVBJSJBHSAPIOFSADFS!!!

...

I don't even know anymore. Seriously. ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

-CravingBass has suffered an extreme mental breakdown and can't cope with **** anymore.-


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

We had to do a survey today on our attitudes to school. 

There were plenty of questions asking: "Do you feel depressed at school?" and "Do you feel relaxed at school?"

Of course, I put strongly disagree on "I feel relaxed at school" and strongly agree with "Are you depressed at school?".

Negativity FTW!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My neck is hurting again


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

[this is my life
this is my hand] x2
this is my knife
this is my land
hey kid, you wanna get ****ed up?
i've got a million ways for cheap
a welcome invitation to forget
she's got the shakes, heart racin, go away
losin face, or losin faith 
she never had no faith
so what's to lose
i'm just a loser with no face
[instrumental]
for all i care you'll burn in hell
i'm only in it for the kicks
pack my bowl and light me and i'm gone


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i want
you need
there is no way out
there is no way out
feast of flesh
hunger grow
beat and thresh
down so low
i want 
you need
i believe in the strength of pain as liberation
blood that drips out words lost in translation
carving through emotional castration
wounds dig deeper, a dangerous flirtation
i want
you need
i want 
you need


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn, all that driving I did yesterday, I could have just driven to Atlanta from home. I had to go pick my sis up (which was like a 40 minute total drive to get there and back) and take her home and then I had to drive an hour to see someone. So that's over two hours total of driving. That's the longest driving I've ever done in a day. It was fun. I enjoy driving.

----------------------------

I think I'm going to get some of these tomorrow. I forgot all about these delicious creations.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

**** everything


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

How is everyone o. o


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Studying makes me feel antsy and bored. Today marks the first day I've formally studied for anything the entire semester so far. How appropriate I started within a couple hours of the final exam.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

The river of life is frigid
People seem rigid and distant
Sensitivity has become a curse
I put myself in a hearse often 
Without realizing until I'm off ten miles
I'm my enemy more than people
A lone anemone separate from coral reef
Reefer helps me sleep but I long for the reaper 
So I may leave this life of suffering

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

A chicken crossed the road to get to the other side. On reaching the other side the chicken suddenly realised it was being filmed by a group of postgraduate university students who were all looking rather puzzled.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I think I might play Pokemon. Or not. Depends if my negativity wears off.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Everything I think about in my past, I regret. Every. Single. Thing.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't sleep until 4-6am and then I don't wake up until late into the afternoon. Sometimes I won't sleep at all and then go to bed the next day at a respectable time, wake up at 7am, only to be exhausted by 4pm and fall asleep early, wake up in the middle of the night fully rested and repeat cycle.


----------



## Bothy (May 7, 2014)

Sprocketjam said:


> I don't sleep until 4-6am and then I don't wake up until late into the afternoon. Sometimes I won't sleep at all and then go to bed the next day at a respectable time, wake up at 7am, only to be exhausted by 4pm and fall asleep early, wake up in the middle of the night fully rested and repeat cycle.


I have the same problem. I'll go to sleep between 4-6 am and usually wake up in the afternoon. I've tried going to sleep at normal hours (9pm-12am) but every time I try I end up waking up 2 hours later and I'll be unable to get back to sleep until it's at least 4 am. It's frustrating.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I feel so stupid. Wait, not 'feel' because I am actually rather stupid. I shouldn't even talk. Why talk? Vocalizing incoherent thoughts is noootttttt helpful. But then there's the internet where I can type out these idiotic, incoherent thoughts. I'm dumb.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is a man not entitled to the sweat of his brow? 'No!' says the man in Washington, 'it belongs to the poor.' 'No!' says the man in the Vatican, 'it belongs to God.' 'No!' says the man in Moscow, 'it belongs to everyone.' I rejected those answers; instead, I chose something different. I chose the impossible. I chose... Rapture. A city where the artist would not fear the censor; where the scientist would not be bound by petty morality; where the great would not be constrained by the small! And with the sweat of your brow, Rapture can become your city as well.


Ob-la-di, ob-la-da, life goes on, bra; la la how the life goes on.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> I feel so stupid. Wait, not 'feel' because I am actually rather stupid. I shouldn't even talk. Why talk? Vocalizing incoherent thoughts is noootttttt helpful. But then there's the internet where I can type out these idiotic, incoherent thoughts. I'm dumb.


There is a certain satisfaction in writing out even the most "incoherent" thoughts. Writing and speaking isn't just about people pleasing and direct communication. It can help you organize seemingly messy thoughts, give you solid words to work with and tackle. On a side note, incoherent thoughts can be interesting streams of consciousness (to me). The weirder and messier, the better.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Teach me how to dugie


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Isn't that from a suicide forest in Japan video?

It'd be pretty cool to visit that place. I mean without the intention of killing yourself obviously lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

'Tanya can you turn down your crap'

:lol

It's not my fault you decided to operate on pst and have been over sleeping on top of that though :blank



Infamoose said:


> Isn't that from a suicide forest in Japan video?
> 
> It'd be pretty cool to visit that place. I mean without the intention of killing yourself obviously lol.


Yeah I think it is, I really want to visit that forest but on the other hand I imagine it would have a really unnerving atmosphere...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

we be up in da club mhm


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey *****
I see you working at the mall
At forever 21
Selling shirts and shawls
Do you really really really wanna go hard


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

"We need you to draw seven red lines - all of them strictly perpendicular. Some with green ink and some with transparent. Can you do that?"

"Can you draw one of the lines in the form of a kitten?"

"I can of course draw you a cat. I am no artist but I can give it a try. But it won't be a line anymore. A line and a cat these are two different things."

"A kitten, not a cat but a kitten. They're little, cute cuddly. Cat's on the other hand-"

"It won't make a difference."

"Anderson at least hear her out. She hasn't even finished speaking and you're all ready saying no."

"I got the idea but it's impossible to draw a line in the form of a cat-ten"

"what about a bird?"


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

I need to have a smoke, finish writing this chapter, and finish the movie, in that order. I'm going to do this, now, after hitting send on this message, because I've already wasted enough time today.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Kurt Vonnegut Jr. Mini-Poem*

Tiny little poem, but poignant.

It is from his book Cat's Cradle and it ponders man's endless need to know and understand everything there is to know.

"Tiger got to hunt,
Bird got to fly,
Man got to sit and wonder
Why, why why?

Tiger got to sleep,
Bird got to land,
Man got to tell himself,
*He understand* !!!"

I know why that lady bug just crawled across 
my window sill !!!


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

It is ten o'clock pm and there is a single bird outside who has been chirping continuously for the past fifteen minutes.

both of us have lost the perception of time. i'm so confused.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

So today I learned that there is a song about taking selfies that has almost 100 million views on youtube after hearing it at work today during lunch break...what a great era to live in where such songs exists and there are adult aged men jamming out to it on the speaker of their device.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Life is beautiful. Or rather it's slightly attractive, sometimes. In the right lighting. 
I love being exposed to such cool people. It's nice to not feel completely alone for once.


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

Have a nice day. 

And insects are cute.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Playing around with a windows xp laptop. ^.^


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I need to some candy .n.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

North Carolina beaches are the best in the world as well as the sunsets.

( I live in North Carolina ).

I could do without the hurricanes though !


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

People who like to perform other peoples music are NOT very creative.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

anything is something that refuses to be nothing


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

_I just discovered you can do this!_


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

digitalbath said:


> _I just discovered you can do this!_


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

that is soo fetcchhh


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been feeling really tired lately. My eyes always feel really wet and I'm constantly blinking.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

my mind feels constipated  for some reason, i can't sleep even though i'm not really thinking about anything at all. this is a very strange feeling indeed


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't feel like getting up at all ugh


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

... lol.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Some people really smell. Are they immune to it or do they just ignore it? Maybe a person's body odour doesn't register with them, just as your own farts are rather pleasing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Woohoo. Another job interview scheduled for tomorrow. Not that it's something that great but at least I'm trying. :3

--------------------------

I think I have another stye. My right eyelid looks a little red and it burns when I blink. I just had this same thing like back in November and one in March of 2013. How many of these damn things can I possibly get? I always wash my hands. D:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> North Carolina beaches are the best in the world as well as the sunsets.
> 
> ( I live in North Carolina ).
> 
> I could do without the hurricanes though !


Oh my gosh. Have you been to Holden Beach? I'm going there this summer. ^_^ I haven't been in years and my parents finally decided to take us back. My sisters and their significant others are coming so it should be a blast with all of them coming. It's the best beach ever. We always go for a week. Wish it could be two weeks.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

My avatar is *through the roof* fabulous.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

In that song; Werewolf by Figure, I actually like the beginning, violin part better than the drop. I wish it went for a bit longer, but I do like the drop as well.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

CravingBass said:


> My avatar is *through the roof* fabulous.


Your avatar is loaded with Kawaiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^.^


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

One day I am going to stop coming here ;/ 

I wish SAS changed the look of this site. It could be a lil bit more colorful...something like the Pixie Hollow game that once existed. This blue color is so depressing :/


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hmm, this thread wasn't here before.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm worried for my bby ):


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

For tomorrow's quest....

*Budget* A small pouch containing 200 gil (AKA 20 USD) sways at my right hip.

*Inventory* A collection of the hero's immediate essentials jangle around in a small black backpack strapped over the shoulders. Among it -- a wireless communication device (cell phone), a flask of stamina potion from the guild HQ's fountain (a bottle of tap water from the faucet), and a quest log (grocery list).

*Party* The hero and fellow sibling, a plebeian but nonetheless vital ally.
*
Dungeons* The local Target, Starbucks, and Ross.

*Objectives* Retrieve as many of the following at the hero's discretion of its price and quality -- Iced coffee, Nuts (cashews, pine, hazelnut, peanuts, sesame, pistachios) or Trail Mix, Oatmeal or Cream of Wheat, and 2 Jumbo Bags of Spinach.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Hope mum gets home soon, otherwise, I'll miss my appointment with my therapist.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

1500th post.

yayyyyyyyyyyy except not


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I really really wish I had a better memory. I spend a lot of time reading random information that I find interesting... but I don't usually remember much of it :/ I love history, mythology, and psychology.. but no matter how much I read I feel like so many of these interesting facts just slip through the cracks in my brain. I wish I was able to retain information. I wish I was just generally intelligent. I feel like a monkey trying to learn deep concepts.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I really really wish I had a better memory. I spend a lot of time reading random information that I find interesting... but I don't usually remember much of it :/ I love history, mythology, and psychology.. but no matter how much I read I feel like so many of these interesting facts just slip through the cracks in my brain. I wish I was able to retain information. I wish I was just generally intelligent. I feel like a monkey trying to learn deep concepts.


I have a good memory I can retain majority of the things I read about whether it be Celtic history or more modern history. And while it is good in one respect I still have major anxiety, depression and a longing for my ****ty life to end.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Woke up feeling worried


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It's odd that my feet used to smell a lot worse when I was 12 than now.

...Uh, puberty?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Apparently I have above average intelligence.

That's a thing... I guess. I don't really put it to much use though.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I wish I could travel outside this city :/


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Spent a minute looking for this thread in the entertainment section. This is the second time the site has moved my incongruous threads into their correct section.

This is upsetting...and extremely trivial.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

That feeling of anxiousness mixed with self-loathing and embarrassment when you message somebody really awesome on the internet and they message you back, but you're afraid they'll find out how boring and uninteresting you are if you continue the conversation so you just stop messaging them.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> For tomorrow's quest....
> 
> *Budget* A small pouch containing 200 gil (AKA 20 USD) sways at my right hip.
> 
> ...


Quest semi successful. 60.8 gil spent total on a giant bag of peanuts and spinach. Also redeemed a caffeine elixir at Ye Olde Starbucks using credit (gift card). Rewards: 2,000 Social EXP, skyrocketing me right past Level 1 Hermit and Level 2 Hesitant Recluse to Level 3 Social Noob, and thusly granting me +8 Skill Points, which I allocated +5 to Stamina and +3 to Scavenging.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm such an unlucky person.  I don't know what I did to deserve all the things that happen to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Waterproofing.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I got a copy of my latest MRI results. when seeing my primary doctor. Apparently my AVM (arteriovenous malformation) was resolved, and without treatment.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Thinking is my new no-no. I should have suspected a mood change when I took a few minutes to reflect in silence, laying on my bed. I should have learned not to do that by now. I always have music on. Not in that moment. I let myself think. That's bad. Very bad. No more of that. Off limits.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Didn't get the job at Subway. If I don't have a job, I can't be in a relationship. 

Welp, maybe I'll get the one at Zaxby's. I highly doubt that. I don't have a chance against all those other people. Not in the slightest. :rain


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

EndlessBlu said:


> That feeling of anxiousness mixed with self-loathing and embarrassment when you message somebody really awesome on the internet and they message you back, but you're afraid they'll find out how boring and uninteresting you are if you continue the conversation so you just stop messaging them.


I have this problem in the workplace ;_;

But lately I am making myself approach things differently. Like if I don't have anything to say back, I just tell some random bluff. So that it would look like I ended the conversation and they din't reply me back, so they are the ones stuck. >v< HAAAHAAAHAAA i am having fun doing this!!!


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

ourwater said:


> I got a copy of my latest MRI results. when seeing my primary doctor. Apparently my AVM (arteriovenous malformation) was resolved, and without treatment.


I am not sure what is AVM but when I read it looked like the results could have been anything. Congrats on getting positive results


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I felt like laughing when I was chatting today. For some reason I like to annoy the other person when chatting ...Hehehehe


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a habit of saying "I guess" a lot, I guess.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Who agrees that my profile pic is a 10/10? 

OH! ME!

#Egoboost


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

I wish i could float around.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

That feeling when you're listening to a new dubstep song, and you're eagerly awaiting the bass drop, to be overwhelmed with incredible bass and almost excessive brutality.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Jolene joleene please don't take my man


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> Jolene joleene please don't take my man


I find your new profile picture hilarious but slightly terrifying. I like it.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> I find your new profile picture hilarious but slightly terrifying. I like it.


brah I was gonna put Antoine Dodson. Maybe I should and ty homeboy


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I feel like I need a haircut but there's a problem. I'm bald.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So the guy in the LMFAO party rock anthem video in the shirt was meant to be a parody of Louis from Left 4 Dead I did get that vibe, but could never be sure (until wikipedia)

I love how annoying people find that song XD


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Write Anything in this Thread*

_*ANYTHING*_

Aren't I clever?
Ma ha ha ha !!! :haha
​


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*The Witch Doctor Told Me This....*

*Ooo Eee Ooo Ah Ah,
Ting Tang
Walla Walla Bing Bang !!* :clap
:heart:heart:heart


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

*......now the ladies of the harem of the court of King Caractacus were just passin' by......*


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

She's the hero we need, but not the one you'll believe in.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm worried, feel as if I could do more to help him


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My sister's boyfriend wants me to hang out with them Saturday. I was surprised that he wanted me to hang out with them together. I'll be the third wheel, though. He seems nice, especially if he's offering me to go out with them. And what are the odds that my sister's bf gets three new puppies today from this girl in HS that I wanted to hang out with months ago that ignored my text when I wanted to. They're German Shephards and my sister let me hold one of them. He was so cute. ^.^


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel like if I face situations that make me anxious, my anxiety might decrease, or not. Maybe the stressful situations would make things worse. I don't really know.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I feel like dying of anxiety, ugh my driving test


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I tried some I.Q tests and I find that on the onlines ones, I usually at least get over 120. 

I did 3 tests. One I did twice and the first time, I got 122, and the second time, 141 (although I cheated on one question the second time :b) on the second test, I got 117, and for the third, I got 73. 

I'm happy with 122, I guess. It's quite a bit above average, which is nice, but I feel like getting 141 was a bit of a fluke. If I didn't cheat on that one question, I probably would've gotten like, 135 or something.

I know that I most likely have an I.Q above average anyway, a psychologist said so.

#Egoboost


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

the cake is a lie!! did you know 49nf82hf289th7w9???e:: ?? waht eoihf2h t9898he
f9u7cg78 WTF IS GOING 39U2934TH29 ON???


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My parents keep talking about cool stuff related to Japan with me. Because they know I'm interested I guess. Well my mum works with a Japanese coworker but she talks about her and her visiting Japan, and how her son is moving to Japan etc a lot.

Then my dad just like brings up this guy he's working with who moved back from Japan, and how much he loves the country and stuff. 

And it's like -_- I'm stuck in my bedroom and have no idea how to help myself long term. I make tiny amounts of progress and then just regress again. Can we please stop? I'm not having adventures any time soon.

But perhaps I should try and live vicariously through third party information or something.

My dad does the same thing with game industry stuff too. Like, I appreciate that you think you're helping but I am a complete mess. And all these things that are linked to dreams are bad for my health right now. Because I have no way of achieving anything.

edit: I don't think it's normal to have some kind of breakdown every time you get hungry either. Maybe I am hypoglycaemic.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I love how annoying people find that song XD


I hate it with a passion! :evil


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> I hate it with a passion! :evil


but it's so happy. It's like the happy song by Pharrell Williams (everyone hates that too XD)

Party rockers in the house tonight, everybody just have a good time. ♪


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> My parents keep talking about cool stuff related to Japan with me. Because they know I'm interested I guess. Well my mum works with a Japanese coworker but she talks about her and her visiting Japan, and how her son is moving to Japan etc a lot.
> 
> Then my dad just like brings up this guy he's working with who moved back from Japan, and how much he loves the country and stuff.
> 
> ...


i didnt know you were so fragile...you come across as strong...that explains a lot of stuff i wont mention here...im not sure why im talking to you right now...some of your posts make me happy sometimes and the same posts trigger other emotions when i see them from a different angle in my memory...do you know what i mean?

Edit: I know why im talking to you...its just for fun...i didnt edit on purpose and im not saying you did either.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

CravingBass said:


> I feel like if I face situations that make me anxious, my anxiety might decrease, or not. Maybe the stressful situations would make things worse. I don't really know.


What kinda situations make you anxious?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> but it's so happy. It's like the happy song by Pharrell Williams (everyone hates that too XD)


It's all that kitsch that is flooding my screen. They are making an art of out of it. They are also trying so desperately to act cool that I find it annoying. Lyrics aren't any better. Still, this one seems a tiny bit better than Sorry for party rocking.

I pick Left for Dead over this any time.

That ''Happy'' song is a bit better than this one, but there is so much honey and pink in it, that you feel like getting diabetes. The level of fake happiness and lying to yourself gets it in the area of pollyannaism. Surreal.

By the way, is that Smokey the Bear's hat?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sad vlad said:


> It's all that kitsch that is flooding my screen. They are making an art of out of it. They are also trying so desperately to act cool that I find it annoying. Lyrics aren't any better. Still, this one seems a tiny bit better than Sorry for party rocking.
> 
> I pick Left for Dead


you know what you should do? Only listen to songs you like...over and over again...i for example have no idea what youre talking about...ignorance is bliss!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

inna sense said:


> you know what you should do? Only listen to songs you like...over and over again...i for example have no idea what youre talking about...ignorance is bliss!


1. It's not like I was adressing you. 
2. I actually do listen to whatever I want, sometimes the same songs over and over again. My choice.
3. I wasn't attacking Persephone because I said what I think about some songs she happens to listen to. I have no idea why you feel the need to protect her from evil me. Well, I actually do have an idea.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sad vlad said:


> 1. It's not like I was adressing you.
> 2. I actually do listen to whatever I want, sometimes the same songs over and over again. My choice.
> 3. I wasn't attacking Persephone because I said what I think about some songs she happens to listen to. I have no idea why you feel the need to protect her from evil me. Well, I actually do have an idea.


I spoke to you for no reason...youre just also here at the moment...you listen to songs you like? I do that as well ^_^...protect her yourself.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

inna sense said:


> protect her yourself.


I promise you I shall! From this instant till death! I give you my word as a gentleman. May God have mercy on my soul.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sad vlad said:


> I promise you I shall! From this instant till death! I give you my word as a gentleman. May God have mercy on my soul.


I hope she treats you well then :afr :b


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

inna sense said:


> I hope she treats you well then :afr :b


Of course she will. Are you jealous? 

(I will stop here cause some people may take this seriously)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sad vlad said:


> Of course she will. Are you jealous?
> 
> (I will stop here cause some people may take this seriously)


No...we're not together.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe I'm too addicted to controversy, often the most interesting threads in my opinion get deleted. Whether I agree with them or not.



sad vlad said:


> It's all that kitsch that is flooding my screen. They are making an art of out of it. They are also trying so desperately to act cool that I find it annoying. Lyrics aren't any better. Still, this one seems a tiny bit better than Sorry for party rocking.
> 
> I pick Left for Dead over this any time.
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess I know what you mean, I have to be in the right mood to listen to those kind of songs too. Also Smokey the bears hat?



inna sense said:


> i didnt know you were so fragile...you come across as strong...that explains a lot of stuff i wont mention here...im not sure why im talking to you right now...some of your posts make me happy sometimes and the same posts trigger other emotions when i see them from a different angle in my memory...do you know what i mean?
> 
> Edit: I know why im talking to you...its just for fun...i didnt edit on purpose and im not saying you did either.


I'm sorry but I'm not sure what you mean  what posts? I have a lot of mood swings these days, and I'm not a strong person by any means. It depends on the day/time period though. Everything about me tends to fluctuate a lot.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Smokey the bears hat?


https://www.google.ro/search?q=smok...FNeiy7AbGi4HgAQ&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=689


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Maybe I'm too addicted to controversy, often the most interesting threads in my opinion get deleted. Whether I agree with them or not.
> 
> Yeah I guess I know what you mean, I have to be in the right mood to listen to those kind of songs too. Also Smokey the bears hat?
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not sure what you mean  what posts? I have a lot of mood swings these days, and I'm not a strong person by any means. It depends on the day/time period though. Everything about me tends to fluctuate a lot.


You made a thread about the new hobbit film and then you went all crazy!...what was that all about?...and about the rest of what you wrote...im exactly the same :squeeze


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> https://www.google.ro/search?q=smok...FNeiy7AbGi4HgAQ&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=689


Ohh I didn't know he wore that hat, was that in the music video? I guess I missed that lol.



inna sense said:


> You made a thread about the new hobbit film and then you went all crazy!...what was that all about?...and about the rest of what you wrote...im exactly the same :squeeze


Oh well sometimes I post random crazy stuff yeah. I get a bit hyper/bored sometimes. It probably does make me come off very unhinged at times lol.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

What if Satan’s name was misspelled once and he’s actually just Stan


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Thirst for a happy murder spree.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

They say, well, if you can't be content living with yourself, why not just live for the simple pleasures?

And to that I say, all the garlic fries in the world aren't worth being stuck in the body of your worst enemy.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Who will murder me now? I'm trying to make enemies. Perhaps my hesitance to hurt others is hurting my chances at blissful death. I should forget obligation and emotion and just be done with it. Hurt everyone so they'll hurt me back. No remorse. How selfish. I'm good, aren't I?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Why is it so cold omg..


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh well sometimes I post random crazy stuff yeah. I get a bit hyper/bored sometimes. It probably does make me come off very unhinged at times lol.


I dont know what to say to that *shrug* ...was i suppose to say something?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I have mentioned Smokey the Bear, yesterday. Now it apears in the ads I'm seeing on the forum.










Coincidence? Or, should I look for porn actresses names, write them in here and see whether I will get porn related ads next or not? :idea:teeth


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

So tired but talking to grandma


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Brink 2 was better than I thought.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My sister's boyfriend has a nickname for me and he calls me Tiny. lmaoooooo

I wonder why he wants me to hang out with him and her again tomorrow. He wants me to go to a flea market. Flea markets aren't my thing but if I have nothing to do tomorrow, I might as well go I guess. I just didn't quite enjoy being around her and him today because we went over to his friend's place and I guess the woman was his wife because she had a baby. Hell, if I know. My mind's always in another world. But the dude there acted like I was literally tripping out on drugs because of that Adderall. O_O...I was so bored. >_< They talked about things that were not of interest to me (talking about people I don't know) and I could not add to the conversation. I don't even know if I'm supposed to make friends with them. I don't know what my sister's trying to get me to do. Just to get out of the house. I really don't know. And I don't know if he's the one who offered to bring me along or if it was her idea.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

You have the most interesting life...doesnt that make you happy?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Ughhhhhhhh, I'm in an online chat session right now and I've realized that my mind has gone blank, and I've pretty much forgotten what I wanted to talk about.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

They can care less as long as someone don't bleed


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

_Nobody likes me
nobody likes me
but that's okay, cuz I don't like y'all anyway
and I don't like y'all anyway (f-ck all y'all) _


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Life where art thou?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

This is not gonna turn out good


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

It's like racing to the platform as the train slowly pulls away. It's right there, yet out of reach. Always just a little too late.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

any ting


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm bored.....................


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

cmed said:


> _Nobody likes me
> nobody likes me
> but that's okay, cuz I don't like y'all anyway
> and I don't like y'all anyway (f-ck all y'all) _


:lol wtf!

_When your second chakra, is open you are in touch with your feelings and are able to express them. You are also able to feel the difference between your own and others feelings. This opens your creativity and allows you to be who you are.

However, the Swadhisthan Chakra can be dysfunctional if you are not in touch with your feelings or emotions, if there are stored, stuck or unexpressed emotions from self or others, feelings of unworthiness, judgement against creative expression, co-dependency, etc._


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I made myself a note to take Adderall (maybe) every other day since it's pretty much made me an insomniac and I need to prevent that from happening and maybe taking both of them at the same time. 40 mg at a time might make me hyperactive. I just don't want it to become an addiction. :S So it's a maybe for taking both of the Adderall at once.

With the Klonopin, I should take one tablet twice a day. The dosage is only 0.5 and has done nothing for my anxiety. So 1 mg twice a day may or may not help. Plus, I don't like having to cut my pills in half. Just doesn't seem like it would make the dosage accurate. I have a pill cutter that I use and I cut them in half and had pill crumbs (lol) come out of it. I guess it wouldn't make a difference. It's just annoying having to cut them in half. I don't understand the taking them four times a day thing, either. I know for sure what I'm doing with the Klonopin but I do need to consider taking my Adderall every other day. Being an insomniac isn't so fun. It does get me to do more things but I need my sleep. Just skeptical about taking the whole 40 mg dosage at once. I don't want to be an addict! D:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, Golden Sun for the GBA has fantastic graphics.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My dog just tried rolling over but she got scared of the shoe next t her. She jumped xD


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

shelbster18 said:


> I made myself a note to take Adderall (maybe) every other day since it's pretty much made me an insomniac and I need to prevent that from happening and maybe taking both of them at the same time. 40 mg at a time might make me hyperactive. I just don't want it to become an addiction. :S So it's a maybe for taking both of the Adderall at once.
> 
> With the Klonopin, I should take one tablet twice a day. The dosage is only 0.5 and has done nothing for my anxiety. So 1 mg twice a day may or may not help. Plus, I don't like having to cut my pills in half. Just doesn't seem like it would make the dosage accurate. I have a pill cutter that I use and I cut them in half and had pill crumbs (lol) come out of it. I guess it wouldn't make a difference. It's just annoying having to cut them in half. I don't understand the taking them four times a day thing, either. I know for sure what I'm doing with the Klonopin but I do need to consider taking my Adderall every other day. Being an insomniac isn't so fun. It does get me to do more things but I need my sleep. Just skeptical about taking the whole 40 mg dosage at once. I don't want to be an addict! D:


When I was taking 30 mg of Adderall (and sometimes a lot more), I'd take Klonopin/benzos at night w/ melatonin (maybe 20-30 min before I planned to sleep) and it seemed to knock me out (for awhile...I have sleeping problems regardless if I take stimulants or not). It's good to take a drug holiday, though, just so you don't develop a tolerance as fast. I'd not take my Adderall on the weekends, usually.

Also, when I found I needed to take Adderall more than once a day, I'd usually wait 5-6 hrs after taking the first dose (which was taken when I first woke up), since that is when the *positive* effects typically started to wear off. I was on XR, though, so I'm not sure how it would be for IR, if that is what you've been prescribed.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Get a wriggle on we are going to the pub.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its nice to be around good people


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't wait to get on meds. And no, not recreational OTCs for funtimes. Prescribed medications. For anxiety and depression. I can finally see my psychiatry appointment looming in the future. Maybe two magic pills will make everything easier. What a dream.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Your dad suspects I could lie easily to you just because I told him I lie to my parents about where I'm going? :< That makes me feel like crap. I probably should have lied to your dad and told him that I do tell them where I'm going. It's not like he'd find out. I wasn't thinking. Your mom looked down at the table and made this face like I was crazy. I'm sure that was meant to be directed towards me. I tried to impress them as much as I could. >_< What more can I do? Sucks that you have to pay a lot of bills and you're in debt. I want to help out. And I'm upset that you wouldn't let me buy that book for you. It wasn't that big of a deal and you seem so passionate about reading. You deserved it and I wanted to do something nice.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tea111red said:


> When I was taking 30 mg of Adderall (and sometimes a lot more), I'd take Klonopin/benzos at night w/ melatonin (maybe 20-30 min before I planned to sleep) and it seemed to knock me out (for awhile...I have sleeping problems regardless if I take stimulants or not). It's good to take a drug holiday, though, just so you don't develop a tolerance as fast. I'd not take my Adderall on the weekends, usually.
> 
> Also, when I found I needed to take Adderall more than once a day, I'd usually wait 5-6 hrs after taking the first dose (which was taken when I first woke up), since that is when the *positive* effects typically started to wear off. I was on XR, though, so I'm not sure how it would be for IR, if that is what you've been prescribed.


Haha, nice. I don't want to take more than three meds. I'm taking birth control, too. lol I almost had this urge to take some sleep medicine or something to help me fall asleep but decided not to. Plus, it didn't seem like a big deal for me to stay up for over 30 hours the first day I took it and another day, I stayed up for 22 hours. I get enough sleep most days, so I didn't mind. But it can be annoying when you have nothing to do. :S Haha, drug holiday. I like that.  Yea, I probably should take a drug holiday. I actually took two of my Adderalls at once for the first time today. It seemed to help for a bit I think. But I won't do that again I guess. I have been taking my Adderall in the morning and later at night. And by the way, what is XR and IR? :3

I wonder why it says to take my Adderall every day. I think it should be every other day. lmao That's what I'll do. I hope that helps. >_<

Sucks about the sleeping problems by the way. :/

-----------------------------------------------------

When I was out yesterday, I was about to leave and just saw I got a text from my mom about bringing the car home. I know she does that as a way to get me to not stay out for long. That was my sister's theory. Because she drove the Expedition to work to the hospital and it's only like 7 minutes away. -_- We have four friggin' cars at the house. I don't understand. My sister's bf gives her some money to put gas in the car and they still complain about that. I think my parents want to keep me and my sister isolated. My sister thinks so. I'm starting to believe the things she says. But my dad wants to complain about how we stay in all the time and never go out.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, nice. I don't want to take more than three meds. I'm taking birth control, too. lol I almost had this urge to take some sleep medicine or something to help me fall asleep but decided not to. Plus, it didn't seem like a big deal for me to stay up for over 30 hours the first day I took it and another day, I stayed up for 22 hours. I get enough sleep most days, so I didn't mind. But it can be annoying when you have nothing to do. :S Haha, drug holiday. I like that.  Yea, I probably should take a drug holiday. I actually took two of my Adderalls at once for the first time today. It seemed to help for a bit I think. But I won't do that again I guess. I have been taking my Adderall in the morning and later at night. And by the way, what is XR and IR? :3
> 
> I wonder why it says to take my Adderall every day. I think it should be every other day. lmao That's what I'll do. I hope that helps. >_<
> 
> Sucks about the sleeping problems by the way. :/


Oh, the melatonin is natural....your body makes it. It's more like a supplement than a med, but it's up to you what you want to take.

XR = extended release and IR = instant release. It just refers to how the drug is metabolized in your body. From the dosage you're on & frequency, it sounds like you're taking XR, but the kind you have should say on the pill. Here's a pic for reference:










Were you diagnosed w/ ADD/ADHD? Usually that's what Adderall is taken for, so my guess is that's why your script says to take it every day....so you can concentrate/keep your attention on things.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

stoopid hoez iz my enemi
stoopid hoez iz so wak
stoopid ho shooda befrended mi
den she coulda probly cam bak
stoopid hoez iz my enemi
stoopid hoez iz so wak
i sayd f** a stoopid hoe now f** a stoopid hoe

Wow, Nicki Minaj's song lyrics are beyond horrendous. I wrote it in incredibly broken English to further show the stupid lyrics which translated to proper English would be (as Nicki raps them):

Stupid hoes is my enemy
Stupid hoes is so whack
Stupid hoe shoulda befriended me
Then she coulda probably came back

And so on. :lol

The song even has a part where it's literally like 'I wisha wisha ***** woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllllllllllllllllllllddddddddddddddddddd', for like, 5 seconds or something. wtf?

If you want to hear the song, it's called Stupid Hoe, by Nicki Minaj. I think Nicki is the stupid hoe.


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

Since cleanliness is next to Godliness, I believe that brooms, sponges, vacuum cleaners and showers should be denied to atheists.

Just saying.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I had creepiest dream o meet gurd


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ who's this gurd you speak of? He seems like a nice fellow :b


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

SAS threads seem to have become less interesting recently. Perhaps it's just me.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

^ time for a change/break maybe, you could be improving within yourself to get bored lol, you're just too dang good for this place now ))


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

. I think Nicki is the stupid hoe.[/QUOTE said:


> lol I think she is too :clap


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Oh, the melatonin is natural....your body makes it. It's more like a supplement than a med, but it's up to you what you want to take.
> 
> XR = extended release and IR = instant release. It just refers to how the drug is metabolized in your body. From the dosage you're on & frequency, it sounds like you're taking XR, but the kind you have should say on the pill. Here's a pic for reference:
> 
> ...


Oh, haha. I know the body makes melatonin. :b Ah, okay. Thanks for that. The ones I'm taking don't look like the pic on the left. Hmm, it doesn't say on the pill what kind it is. I was diagnosed with ADD. Well, that makes more sense then. I'll just use it as prescribed.

----------------------------------

Blah, so now your dad is forcing me to go to church with you? I'm atheist and I can't be forced to do that. >_<


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm out of sinus rinse. Oh noes!!!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ally said:


> ^ who's this gurd you speak of? He seems like a nice fellow :b


gurll, he wasn't, totes not fetch


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Family crisis situation. My sister thinks she should get out of the house at least once a week? Hmm, once a week? I'd say like 3-4 times a week. Sucks when my parents are overbearing and controlling. ^^; I think it's because she doesn't have a job but I don't have a job. We're trying to look for jobs and it's hard to get a job. It seems to be something they don't understand. I guess we're supposed to be isolated. I always thought they wanted us to go out. My dad complains about my sister staying in her room all the time. We need a social life, too. :l What have they done to her? Brainwashed her into thinking it's fine to go out as long as it's once a week but no more? It's worrisome.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Every time I see a post by a guy called WinterDave, for a split second I think "Did I post in this thread ?". Starts with "Winter" and kind of similar looking avatar. Even though I am prepared for it, it happens every time.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

No you cannot pinch my cheeks. F*** off, peasant.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Winterwalk said:


> Every time I see a post by a guy called WinterDave, for a split second I think "Did I post in this thread ?". Starts with "Winter" and kind of similar looking avatar. Even though I am prepared for it, it happens every time.


Haha, I get you guys confused, too.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

**** other people.
I'm going to be this way until my mom dies.
Then I'm going to live out in the woods somewhere.
That's what's going to happen.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

tea111red said:


> Haha, I get you guys confused, too.


Once someone even sent me a pm, just a short note wanting me to send a copy of some pm. It was someone I had never had any contact with. It was probably meant for one of the "Winterpeople". Now I feel kind of bad I did not respond, that person may not have realized it went to the wrong person.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My back hurts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Some people talk so much ****.

Able to beat a 16 year old at Tekken at just 1 year old?

:lol 1 Year olds can't even read, bruh.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















I'M POSTING ANYTHINGGGGGGGGG

Oh yeah, and I'm done with this place. I've always hated all you people. Bring down the banhammer plz


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

That was brutal. The past two weeks has been sh!tty, with bad news from relatives, work and friends. And this is definitely not helping.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spam


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Now when did that happen. And why?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spam


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

EndlessBlu said:


> [super sexy pix here]
> 
> I'M POSTING ANYTHINGGGGGGGGG
> 
> Oh yeah, and I'm done with this place. I've always hated all you people. Bring down the banhammer plz


Hahaha. Bye. I'll miss your posts and I'm sure others will as well.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Anything At All - Ma Ha Ha Ha !!!*

*Somadiazem frate na a schnoizoid par nyingra
los amosa del fwaaba !!*

You said "anything" !
:teeth:rofl:eyes:con:lol:blah:kma:haha


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

*Excalibur*


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

There's no dollar sign on a peace of mind, this I've come to know.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

O my god..wtf


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It took me like 6 hours just to write a no work experience resume and had to get someone to walk me through that and to apply to two jobs out of town. I hope I don't have to go up there once a week to keep checking back if it's out of town. That would be a waste of gas to drive like 25 miles just to hear them say, "You didn't get the job" or "Give me your first and last name so I'll call you" or "Come back on this day." >_< I'm scared that if I call, they won't hire me. I was told that it's just as good to call as it is to go up there but I really don't want to waste gas. What to do. What to do. :S They should be able to understand that I can't go up there so much just to ask one ****ing question. If I'm going, it needs to be on a day that I'm doing something else up there.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Holy **** my EYESSSSSS


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You are not as dependent on me as I am you, and it is depressing.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

lol yaoi pics.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I ruin everything and everyone's lives. I make almost everyone feel bad with my selfish pursuits, my ignorance, my insensitivity. I would love to be without obligation, moving through the world uncriticized, but in reality, society simply won't have it. I should be group minded, as evolution intended, yet altruism is a quality I can only force and fake, something I desperately crave to embody -- yet I fail at it in my very natural inclination toward self absorption. I hurt others all the time and I don't care. I am a tyrant.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> I ruin everything and everyone's lives. I make almost everyone feel bad with my selfish pursuits, my ignorance, my insensitivity. I would love to be without obligation, moving through the world uncriticized, but in reality, society simply won't have it. I should be group minded, as evolution intended, yet altruism is a quality I can only force and fake, something I desperately crave to embody -- yet I fail at it in my very natural inclination toward self absorption. I hurt others all the time and I don't care. I am a tyrant.


 ....


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> ....


Yeah, I know, I hurt you too. And I'm sorry.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

HA. Oh god. Those ****in pictures tho.... ^ EndlessBlu you're pretty cool.

I like the 4th one. That ****'s hot...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> Yeah, I know, I hurt you too. And I'm sorry.


Meh I am veteran of emotional pain by now.
So you just want to be alone?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Am I crazy? Do I need to go on medicine for that, too? Where did I go wrong? What is wrong with me? What int he ****ign hell is wrong with me? So many things i can't even pin them down. It feels like the worst hours of my life are upon me but maybe im just taking eerything too seriously but nonetheless why can't i even cry? i guess im not even giving myself a moment to cry because im just so frantic. my heart has been beating at an overhwelming speed for over and hour and i cant make it stop, i just keep plugging away at the keyboard everywhere i am. i can't stop to think and feel and reflect or i'll start crying and it will be embarrassing and draw attention from my sister who is sitting only a few feet a way not even aware of the turmoil i am going thorugh, just listening to music happily when i wish i was alone in this room, scratchign and tearing away at myself and smashing all the cabinets open and downing all the pills and lying down feeling nothing but utter misery and loving it, buecause i know i have finally gotten what i deserve.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I retract everything. I just want to be wiped away from existence. Every trace of me. Then left alone forever.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I want money. 

I guess I should get a job. Maybe.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

My sleep schedule has been so ****ed lately. I tried to be so good. Went to sleep early. Woke up two hours later. What the ****ing ****.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Wish I could just go back in time


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

:no


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I apologize for upsetting you. Just leave me in peace.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I know this is completely unrealistic, but I just wish everyone could feel happy. There's too much sadness & pain.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Always the jester. Never the king.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lmao as if those yaoi pics are still there and haven't been deleted...




Also salad cream. It goes with everything.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lmao as if those yaoi pics are still there and haven't been deleted...


Is it bad that I check this thread at least a couple times per day just to see if they're still up and find that they are and then giggle impishly to myself like a barely pubescent boy?


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> My parents keep talking about cool stuff related to Japan with me. Because they know I'm interested I guess. Well my mum works with a Japanese coworker but she talks about her and her visiting Japan, and how her son is moving to Japan etc a lot.
> 
> Then my dad just like brings up this guy he's working with who moved back from Japan, and how much he loves the country and stuff.
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised how people who love you are willing to help you when they know what motivates you.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Words? I forgot all about them. I got so stuck in reading others’ that I forget it’s not all about perfectionism and capitalizing on popular styles and themes. I forgot why I write. I forgot that it was my voice, my personality. I’m not the most creative or prolific or cerebral word maker, but it doesn’t matter because this is for me. Not you. You’re the happenstance reader. Get off my paragraphs if your eyes don’t like em. Or stay and tell me with your own words how much you hate mine and think they’re childish, messy, cheap thesaurus knockoffs of some better Oxfords that you say say it more accurately. Line after line, tear apart my grammar and spelling and simply appalling choice of vocabulary, and I’ll in turn curse you off with all my fave slang terms, [email protected] up [email protected]!cter$, and made up wordsmitheries. I’ll have fun replying in two or three worded sarcastic quips, or I’ll just leave a little ellipsis…and giggle to myself as I imagine your puzzled brow and back-of-the-neck scratching. Tell me how much you love my flawless words and want to have a series of bestselling novel babies with me. Or just read my words and leave. In any case, my words are still there, they exist, they’re written, I wrote them, I had a function in writing them and have a value in them written that cannot be retracted by another person’s value in them. You can have your values. This is a free country. A free world. A free….something or other. Point is, I’m not taking your values and you’re not taking my words, and both of us could fare perfectly fine without knowing either of each other’s values or words, and that’s final! 

Signed, 
Yo momma.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Mm. I’ve been having too much fun writing rambles. It’s better than sitting for hours on end and thinking these all up and forgetting them immediately after. It’s also better for my social standing that I don’t stare off into space for more than 5 minutes consecutively, or have conversations with the furniture in another’s presence! They know they do it too, in their private time. But it’s common courtesy not to talk about our private time with others. It’s like masturbation. We know pretty much everyone does it, but you don’t greet a stranger asking, “Hey, you and leftie have a nice time last night? I had fun with mine.” Don’t ask me why we don’t, but it seems to keep the balance, so why not acquiesce?


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Let them not weep, let them know that I'm glad to go


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking for a job is tiresome and exhausting. It's honestly made me become suicidal because I won't be able to see you. I've had no appetite hardly for like a week now and I don't know what to do. I need one ASAP. If people are going to call me lazy because I'm looking for a job, then **** them. Jobs seem like they're hard to find but people talk like jobs are easy to get. Maybe it's because I'm just dumb and too stupid to know how to get one. What am I doing wrong? Why are there so many rules to finding one? My dad will kick me out of the house. I just know it. And I'm going to be living on the streets. I can't stay with you and your parents. I know my dad really likes you and you said your dad really likes me but I can't just live off of them. It's nice that he would offer to help me find one but how can he if I have to drive an hour over there? I need someone by my side to help me look for one. I've been looking for hours like three or four days straight to find a job and it's going to just kill me. It's all I've been thinking about lately and I'm surprised I haven't lost sleep over getting obsessive thoughts about not being able to get one.  

I can't stop crying. I'm just going to punish myself by staying up really early in the morning to apply and apply and apply. 10 times in over a month we've seen each other. I can't be motivated. My brain feels like it's frying. Actually, it always feels like that because I learn slowly and I'm ashamed of how slow I am.:rain


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You need time to recover. I am overwhelming, I know, and clingy. I need to calm down. I need constant breaks too, or else I get burnt out and curt, so I should understand this need tacitly. I know not to ask you directly because you would say what I want to hear, out of politeness. No more walking on eggshells. Be honest with me. In the mean time, I will work on calming down and backing off a bit. It's not all about satiating impulsive desire. I should have other options to bide my time more equally among different areas of life. I need to have goals outside of you and actually try to reach them. I guess I finally have a resolution, from now on.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I hear he has 2 fendy purses and a silver lexus


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I whine a lot. Maybe that's why people don't like me. I might work on that.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Probably doesn't even know. I assume and internalize everything. Bottle up my feelings and cast them out to sea. I should just be straight forward. Stop dicking around when questions are directed and start volunteering information instead of expecting them to know it telepathically. This is my problem. A problem of many. Poor communication. I need to work on it or I will lose my only friend.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm glad Norma is back at work. Always liked working with her.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

LIES!!!!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Fall out boy is still a thing ?


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

Today I went to where I used to work years ago to get coffee and just out of curiosity, to see if my old crush still works there. He still does! I felt happy getting to see him...then creepy (felt like I was being a stalker -_-)...and then depressed. 

We could've been together. :[ When I had worked there he actually showed interest in me, but I was still feeling ugly and ****ty about myself and I was paranoid he just wanted to settle for me. So I would literally flee from him every time I noticed him trying to approach me. He did manage to corner me a few times to say hello/bye when I would leave. lol

I actually had this plan where after I get a job, I would return there and try to flirt with him. lol.... Well so much for that. I'm gonna move to another state soon to live with my sister and hopefully find a job (or jobs).

I don't usually make a big deal out of crushes but he seems really compatible. He's smart, funny, sarcastic, and we have the same taste in music (I know this based on eavesdropping). It's also a rare situation for me where the feeling is mutual. *sigh* My life's a joke.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

A little like forgetting to close the garage door, isn't it?

No.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

A beautiful mind.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It's a shame that Chandelier is so recent, I would have like to have heard X Factor singers sing it. I suppose they still could, the show is still in production.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can't see you tomorrow because your grandparents are coming over and your grandfather is a pedophile rapist? Not trying to assume things here but that sounds a little off the wall. :/ If you're lying to me, that's a pretty messed up lie. I'm clearly not making you happy. What do you want from me?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I ****ing give up.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, that's the worst part of the day over. 2 hours remain.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

God how I pity the violins.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i wish there was a place i could just throw up my dumb thoughts all the time without feeling guilty or attention whorish


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> i wish there was a place i could just throw up my dumb thoughts all the time without feeling guilty or attention whorish


I'm the same.. try writing in your blog on this site


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yay, I finally know how to put gas in the car by myself after seeing my mom and sister show me. Had to put $10 worth in it since it was on half a tank before I left out of town and when I got back, it was almost on empty. Damn, I don't see how it went that far down. It's not like I drove to Atlanta and back or something. But after I put that much in, it filled it up a little below halfway. So I don't think my mom will notice. I only have $7 left. Guess I'll use the rest of that for gas money. Just wish I had a whole pile of money. Too bad getting a job isn't that easy for me. T_T

-------------------------

I love being gone a lot during the day because then when I come back home, I can get my Internet fix and it feels like I have more to do. I'm not even sleepy. I went up to like six places to apply but all of them tell me to apply online. >_< And I just now learned that there's a certain time limit to when you can't apply for jobs online. So guess I can't apply in the early morning. Why do they make it so difficult for me to find a job? :blank Just whhhhhhhhhhy? It shouldn't be that hard to ask for to get a little cash to spend. But unfortunately, it is. :/ What am I doing wrong that makes it so easy for most people to find a job and not me? >_< Damn.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough. I'm not good enough.


What makes you think that? :c

I think you're pretty great :hug


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Why...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Winter is here, so I can bask in the glory of depressing dark days and freezing temperatures.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yuck, Samsung phones are like, so overrated. lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I literally just found out that you can make Cannabis Tea. 

Want.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

There was a bit of a dispute on Facebook, and I was reading the comments (which were mostly people from my school) and I was thinking:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

無


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

cuppy said:


> What makes you think that? :c
> 
> I think you're pretty great :hug


I just felt like a bad person at the time I posted that. :S I've always been told I'm nice and want to stay that way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

池袋は死んだだが俺は生きてる~♬


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I am immortal o_o


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

x+y=y+x


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*How does prejudice affect and perpetuate the poverty of certain groups/communities?*

Taking sociological researcher and reformer Rowntree's definition of poverty into account, the definition is forever morphing in tune to constantly changing social realities across space and time. However, one social reality remains constant: Some form of inequality. Whether it be racial, gendered, religious, or other forms of discrimination, subconscious or explicitly enforced, inequality is an unfortunate reality. The fact of inequality and poverty's simultaneous prevalence across nearly every modern society has fueled centuries of ethnographic and sociological studies into a possible correlation between the two issues.

However, the relationship between poverty and inequality turns out to be neither clear nor direct, though it is safe to say that they are analytically distinct concepts. A decrease in poverty is not always accompanied by a decrease in inequality: it may in fact be accompanied by an increase in it. According to sociologist Betielle, "There may be widespread poverty in a society and yet very little economic inequality; shared poverty was the common condition of many isolated and self-sufficient tribal communities."
Constant examples of poverty occurring en masse in specifically racially populated communities suggest the correlation between poverty and inequality that has spurred countless research into the phenomenon. For example, poverty in urban America is most concentrated among African Americans and racial minorities. On another note, there is an apparent mass racialized incarceration of African Americans in the US, standing that more than 6 in 10 jail inmates are racial or ethnic minorities, unchanged since 1996. According to a 2002 census of US inmates, "blacks made up 40% of jail inmate population, Hispanics, 19%, and whites 36%....Female inmates made up almost 12% of the local jail inmate population in 2002, up from 10% in 1996&#8230;The jail population was older in 2002 than in 1996. About 38% of jail inmates were age 35 or older, up from 32% in 1996." The fact that the majority of US prisoners happen to be poor, low income individuals, who are even further stratified into poverty by expensive legal fees and intractable prison debt, only reinforces the suspected correlation between poverty and inequality, specifically racism. However, sociologist William J. Wilson (1987) says it is not so much a matter of race, but that the "truly disadvantaged" suffer from a combination economic, demographic and social characteristics such as joblessness, broken families, teenage pregnancy, out-of-wedlock births and violent crime.

Another common assumption is that status seeking motive is implicated in social mobility, which is the movement from one social position to another by changing jobs or marrying, and the cultural diffusion that follows. A study by sociologists Silberstein and Seeman however dismantle this assumption, and furthermore disproves the common belief that vertical mobility is associated with prejudice against ethnic groups that two empirical studies, Bettelheim and Janowitz & Greenblum and Pearlin, seek to substantiate. Instead, the pair propose two alternate hypotheses: Firstly, occupational upward and downward mobility is not inherently predictive of ethnic prejudice. Secondly, level of prejudice is dependent on the individual's history of mobility and attitude toward it.

A final finding shows that poverty and class actually perpetuate their own doom. Social disability and economic disadvantage go hand in hand; i.e. ethnographic studies in India show that certain sections of the village community, usually the poorest, were residentially segregated and excluded from many of the common amenities of village life. In this example, poverty and inequality are seen as economic problems rather than social issues, exhibiting India's (and many Latin American countries') economic backwardness, which makes poverty all the harder to remove. Coexistence of different forms of inequality also reinforce older historical roots of inequality -- demographic and social dislocations of the early phase of the Industrial Revolution, for instance, replaced the old hierarchy of estates by a new structure of classes, changed the spatial distribution of populations, and increased the intensity of poverty.

*****************************************

Lol I can't believe I wrote this paper within the 30 minutes it was due (although my sources had already been gathered and sifted through) last semester. To this day, I've never proofread it....too embarrassed because of how fast I flushed it out; undoubtedly it is disorganized, tangent, and poorly articulated.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Me and my sister might be guaranteed a job at McDonald's through my sister's bf's friend.  I'm nervous but hopefully the job won't be too bad. Of course, we'd be working at different ones.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

One of the hardest things that normies will never understand is... how much it hurts... simply being around people... knowing if you could talk well and had the right words... you could turn them into friends... but you can't talk well... you'd say the wrong thing... you'd be nervous and embarrass yourself... so they won't become friends... they'll remain strangers staring at you... right through you... seeing nothing of you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Out of sight, out of mind. Take it to the front desk if you're having any difficulties.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456789


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I took two Adderalls again right after I got up today. xD I didn't mean to but this time, I didn't get sick or anything. That's weird. Maybe what happened yesterday was from something else. I know it happened right after I took them yesterday. It would feel good to puke right about now, though.

----------------------------

Me and my sister were supposed to go to McDonald's and apply today. I tried texting and calling her but she wouldn't answer. I think she's still asleep. xD She must have went to sleep late in the morning. Well, she just texted me saying the applications are for Wednesday. I wonder if I'll get the job for sure. It might mean there's a high chance since my sister's bf had this guy we were hanging out with and told us to use him as a reference. She wants me to work at the one in my town and she'd be working out of town and said that would give her a chance to see her bf more. I guess that makes sense. I kind of don't want to work out of town. She said that we could all move into an apartment together.  Now, that would be weird. I don't want to live with my sister and her bf. :/ I mean, he seems nice when he talks to me but he scares me a little bit. I don't know why he does. :S He kind of acts like a douchebag but if he's nice to me and my sister, I'll be nice to him. *shrugs* I mean, he technically got both of us a job. I don't know if it's for sure since of course, we still have a job interview. The way his friend was talking, he acted like we would get the job. Good thing I learned how to drive the Expedition yesterday since we only have three cars working right now. If she's going out of town to work, then I'd have to have something to drive. Don't know how it's going to work if my parents and both of us are working. If the sunfire would get fixed, then I could see that happening. But my dad isn't going to put it in the shop I don't think. He'd probably rather just get a new car. >_< We have four cars and still, it doesn't seem like enough. lol I wish we still had the Blazer. I loved driving that.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Apparently there's no Robitussin/any otc with DXM in it at my local drug store. That's genuinely depressing. That means I'll probably have to take a bus to find it somewhere else. Fug sake dude. Good news is Diphenhydramine, and Dimenhydrinate can very easily be found and purchased. Cool.

Also, I wonder if I'll get carded if I attempt to buy cigarettes? I'm of legal age, but I don't have an ID, so, that sucks. I just want to try something new...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

It's probably none of my business but I wish I could get some clarity or at least explanation on the situation at hand. I suppose it's relatively harmless, too, and it doesn't directly affect me, but I can't help but be ethically perturbed and a little hurt that I wasn't included in the "loop." Not that I expect to be briefed on every aspect of a person's life. Still. Annoyed.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Amon said:


> -


Every time I see these posts they stick out so much when everyone's just writing words.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to threaten someone.
I want someone to threaten me. 
Let's have a fight til one of us dies.
Break the monotony of this boring life.
If fighting for your life doesn't make you feel alive, nothing will.
Sounds exciting to me.
I would never kill someone premeditated, or for no reason but.
If someone threatened me or tried to hurt me, I would have some fun.
Definitely.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, this particular bread is amazing. It's called The One and the brand is tiptop if you're interested.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

tres amusant:

_Dear Connoisseurs and Members of the Fashion Press,

It is my delight to announce my latest fashion derange for Summer (in the Northern Homosphere) 2014. I call this collection 'Dead Fish Diva' for reasons ungiven. On this collection I have collaborated with Hilary Van Clop-Nosch, part time fashionista and graveyard gardening extraordinaire at Amersham's third least favourite church. So... I've got a well good rack for you this Summer:

Paul Foot Flop Flop - RRP £12.99

These plastic shoes make the same noise as each other when walking, unlike the more common and irritation flip flop that can lead to partial hearing. The flop flops carry a lovely design of an insolent stalk on each sole and they are guaranteed to break within minutes.

The Paul Foot Sa-wrong - RRP £22.72

Why cover up at the beach when instead you can flash it all with a sa-wrong. Carefully designed to reveal all your privates via a series of carefully placed massive gaps, the sa-wrong also comes with two giant magnifying glasses attached to bamboo sticks that you can position on the beach to give onlookers a real eyeful.

The Paul Foot Coconut Bra for Men - RRP Free

Show women where they can't look this summer by flaunting a massive over the top Paul Foot coconut bra. Decorated with a an oversized hand-painted re-creation of Angela Lansbury's eyes in a state of surprise. Not as soft as real breasts but just as hairy.

The Paul Foot Reversible Hawaiian Shirt - RRP £45.99

On one side there's a jazzy Hawaiian print depicting blissful white sands and crystal waters, and on the reversible side we see a photograph of a grim box garden out the back of a semi in the suburbs of Reading; so depending upon what kind of barbecue you are attending you can blend in - be it a nice Hawaiian one or a totally crap one in Reading.

The Paul Foot Greedos (over 18s only) - RIP £165.79

A bit like the more commonly heard-of Speedo. Greedos come with a pre-packed fake bulge that expands rapidly and exponentially upon touching chlorine. So perfectly fine for ocean dips, but place the Greedo in a swimming pool and other swimmers will soon be forceably thrown out of the water as they strive to wrestle against your massive tool. Fun for half the family.*

All items in the Paul Foot Dead Fish Diva Derange are currently unavailable.

Guild Bless Ye,

from Mr Paul Foot, Life President, The Guild of Paul Foot Connoisseurs_​


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was shocked by the ending of The Dark Tower series. I'm so sad. It's over. I'ma cry. That **** gave me chills. :rain


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Gosh, smart phones are freakin' great.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

hey friendz


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Roses are wet, Violets are wet, I am wet, everything is wet O_O damn England weather.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

"In one experiment, mothers were asked to guess the steepness of a carpeted slope that their 11-month olds would be able to crawl. Then the children actually crawled the slope, and the difference between actual and mother-predicted angles was noted. 

The results showed that both boys and girls were able to crawl the same degree of incline. However, the predictions of the mothers were correct within one degree for the boys and underestimated their daughter’s ability by nine degrees. 

What this shows is that the presumption that boys are more physical causes parents to encourage their boys more in physical activities while cautioning their girls. This further translates into providing more opportunities for boys to be physical and fewer for girls. The result? 

Boys actually do develop stronger physical skills than girls. But not because of anything innate or biological, but rather because of the gender roles that the parents subconsciously projected onto their babies."


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

Facaccia bread is my new best friend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death is coming


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

He seeks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, I still have these mosquito bites on my legs. I was just standing outside for a bit a week ago. It's probably because I didn't have the bug spray on me like I did when I went to the lake. Actually, I only have one big mosquito bite left. I think I had like three or four big ones total.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm disgusted with the amount of white hairs I found in my scalp today. F*** me sideways, I am old.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Same old tune...take me back again.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Herro pizza. You're so good and yummy. <3


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hm, so it turns out it _is_ that way. Why did I expect it to be any different than how I've been treated in the past? Perfection doesn't exist, but I don't think I could deal with this imperfection any longer. One little pebble slipped out at the bottom of the foundation, and now the entire mountain is crumbling down. One disguise revealed for certain now, how could I ever believe any of the faces pulled? The words exchanged? The supposed circumstances fed? **** that. I'll withdraw to solitude. Everything outside me is too unpredictable.

...Yet, I'll probably just fake on that I'm not bothered anyway. Just like always. A pushover who secretly loathes the world, is judging every split second action.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Subatomic Particle


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

If you want to love me, then darlin don't refrain.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Quesadillas.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

外国語をマスタするには何年もかかります .....gaikokugo wo masuta suru ni wa nannenmo kakarimasu.... It takes years to master a foreign language


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Writes nothing


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just realized, I haven't eaten any chocolate for awhile. lmao How could I forget about chocolate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I know Victoria's secret.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy **** I actually did it.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I am guilty of not knowing


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Time doesn't exist.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not sure why they gave me Oxycodone instead of Vicodin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456789


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

,


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

If only I could get rid of the root cause of all my problems - myself.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I need a ringtone for my phone because my alarm on my cell phone does not wake me up.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nothing worth having comes easily.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm So Dumb bye


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I want to to go to the beach. I want to be there everyday.


----------



## Alonegal1974 (Jun 9, 2014)

Here's a Cool weblink for those interested in mind reality, laws of attraction and spiritual stuff. It will get you thinking some really deep thoughts if you want to go there:
http://www.mindreality.com/archive.html


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn, I was having a time getting my stuff together for this yard sale. My sis was hanging out in my room talking to me and I was just ****ing hyper. She was talking on the phone to her boyfriend and I was talking like constantly. It sounded so chaotic. xD I have quite some clothes, a few belts, some old jewelry, some DVDs, like five jackets, some CDs in the CD case, a wallet, a bathing suit top, and my wedding dress to sell. I told my sister that I want to sell the flat screen TV and she was telling me not to sell that. I didn't think about my dad noticing it being gone. He'd flip a ****. I was thinking about selling the first season of The Walking Dead. I told her to watch it before I sell it.  And I'm selling Nip/Tuck on DVD. Shoot, that thing should sell for $10. Too bad I don't have anything valuable to sell. Wish there was something in this house that isn't mine that I could sell. We're leaving super early Friday to get up there ASAP by 8:00 a.m. Hopefully, most of this **** gets sold. I'm sure some girl would come along and buy my dress for $15. She told me to sell it for that much. My sister wanted my French maid outfit. Was going to sell that. A bit weird telling her about that. She said she'd trade me hers. It's too small on her since she gained some weight but she said I can have it.  Haha, her boyfriend talking on the phone to me telling me that he can put that outfit to use. I was like ewww. So nasty. >_> 

I'm hoping to get at least $100 for this ****. lol

Hmm, I have some blue hair dye that's like over two years old. It has all the stuff in the container. I could probably sell that, too.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Damn, I was having a time getting my stuff together for this yard sale. My sis was hanging out in my room talking to me and I was just ****ing hyper. She was talking on the phone to her boyfriend and I was talking like constantly. It sounded so chaotic. xD I have quite some clothes, a few belts, some old jewelry, some DVDs, like five jackets, some CDs in the CD case, a wallet, a bathing suit top, and my wedding dress to sell. I told my sister that I want to sell the flat screen TV and she was telling me not to sell that. I didn't think about my dad noticing it being gone. He'd flip a ****. I was thinking about selling the first season of The Walking Dead. I told her to watch it before I sell it.  And I'm selling Nip/Tuck on DVD. Shoot, that thing should sell for $10. Too bad I don't have anything valuable to sell. Wish there was something in this house that isn't mine that I could sell. We're leaving super early Friday to get up there ASAP by 8:00 a.m. Hopefully, most of this **** gets sold. I'm sure some girl would come along and buy my dress for $15. She told me to sell it for that much. My sister wanted my French maid outfit. Was going to sell that. A bit weird telling her about that. She said she'd trade me hers. It's too small on her since she gained some weight but she said I can have it.  Haha, her boyfriend talking on the phone to me telling me that he can put that outfit to use. I was like ewww. So nasty. >_>
> 
> I'm hoping to get at least $100 for this ****. lol
> 
> Hmm, I have some blue hair dye that's like over two years old. It has all the stuff in the container. I could probably sell that, too.


Hell yea. My sister and her boyfriend are pitching in to sell stuff, too. Unfortunately, my sister doesn't have enough stuff. But this would be more than enough. Haha, I got some random ****. I put a hair straightener in there, some crayons, and one of my old fleece throws. I have an extra fleece throw so no point in having two and I have a big, *** Harley Davidson cover. My sister wants to stay until like 1 or 2 p.m. in the afternoon. We should stay there until we sell as much stuff as we can. Sounds fun. Hell, if it's for money, I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#include <stdio.h>
int main()
{
char string[] = "Hello World";
printf("%s\n", string);
return 0;
}


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess most of all, I’m just disappointed. In both them and myself.

I didn’t realize until recently how vital trust is in human relationships. If I’m already lost in a constant sea of doubting everything except doubt itself by philosophic principle, one small ripple of a lie discovered can capsize a several year long relationship. It started with just the drop of doubt into the pond, and only magnified exponentially, stretching out to every nautical inch of the body of water, poisoning it. A tiny globule of crimson that turns the blue sea the subtlest shade of pink, robbing it of its purity. I can’t trust again. Once the lie is discovered, you are tainted, labeled forever as someone who is capable of disguise, deceit, manipulation. I can’t allow myself to be vulnerable anymore. I pulled down my sails and whipped out the oars, shorebound because I can’t risk one grey cloud in the sky multiplying into a huge mass of thunderous cumulonimbus that will tear my ship into ragged, soggy driftwood. We may never have a genuine interaction again. Maybe you won’t notice. But I will, and it will painful, but I just don’t have the heart to build a castle out of sand.

****, I just feel like an idiot. Why did I ever trust you? Why didn’t I pivot right around running as soon as I saw those red flags waving fiercely in the wind? The lighthouse keeper must have been drunk or sleeping or drowned at sea, because I’ve been roaming around in the densest fog for months, lured in by the sweet song of the sirens. You were never my co-captain, just some passenger who ended up on the same vessel as me and did politely as told. You went with the flow, just like any sailor would do. I was captain alone, one creature against the torments of tumultuous nature while you secured the sails and gripped a side of the wheel whenever I demanded an extra hand against a particularly gruesome wave. But you were never truly in it of your own accord. They were just captain’s orders you followed, social cues, obligation, normative reactions that gave me a semblance of something more, like true kinship at sea, but really it was nothing. It could have been anyone else commandeering that wheel. In retrospect, you never really did show much personalized interaction with me. Never really took special efforts to show any sort of fondness unless I started the series of affectionate displays. In the end, I was just some blank slate at the head of the ship, I just happened to be the captain, you just happened to be aboard when I was a part of the crew. You never would have sought me out alone. 

But then again, is really any relationship “meant to be” or “unique”? It’s just a matter of circumstance. Desire is secondary, once something is within convenient sight and reach, and if multiple objects are present, the better quality one winning out desire. If you spotted two islands in the distance through the looking glass, I’d have no doubt you’d pick the one with green covered hills and blossoms of all assorted exotic colors over the craggly, barren one with the rumbling volcano smack dab in the center. I’m just drab. Drab and bad news. You’d have never settled for me, given me more effort than the minimum, if there had been other options at the time.

So it’s futile. Everything was disingenuous and temporary. I’ll do you the favor and just let our castle of sand blow away as the wind commands so. Goodbye, if only metaphorically.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I have so much to do before June the 26th. I don't know if it's possible to make it in time, but I have no choice but to try.

****.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Dragonfruit Melon green tea is my new favorite I think.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, this is a ****ty phone I have. I can't even download ringtones on it because I typed in the device and it didn't know show up to where I could click that one and send it to my phone. That's lame. :/ Well, I guess the ones on my phone will just have to do. It better be loud enough. :S I picked a voice of nature one. lol Sounds like it'll put me to sleep even more but it was kind of loud.


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

Its finals week next week, need to study D:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Who else hates it when somebody is standing in front of your desk and all you see is their crotch / ***? I worry that others think that I'm starting at it and look perverted or something... Lol.

:fall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Milk chocolate digestives dipped in tea are so good :3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm really tempted to make my own proper Youtube videos. I've played around for a few years with random videos and managed to scrape up a lot of subscribers, but I'd like to start monetizing so I at least have some amount of money coming in each month until I get sorted. Focusing on a reviews or let's play kind of channel would probably be easiest but I really hate the sound of my own voice.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm bored.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

ourwater said:


>


Little Scarlett. :heart

Excited to see her movies Lucy and Under The Skin.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I joined a yard sale group on FB to advertise for this yard sale thingy so that should get a lot more people to come. FB comes in handy sometimes. This could actually be practice for me when I get a job in a way. Since it's going to be out of town on a road that a lot of cars come on, there should be quite some people coming to it. I hope. I need to get this money. Damn, the yard sale is from 8:30 a.m. until maybe 3:30 p.m. Depends on how quickly or slowly we sell the stuff. I'm kind of excited for the yard sale. It will give me something else to do. Can't wait for Friday to get here.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i have to wait at least 3 hours untill people start waking up...im bored with nothing to do. -_-' ...i wonder what today has in store for me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

so wot, r ewe liek gay or wot eye rly wana no


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I can't really concentrate on anything when I'm on caffeine. It increases anxiety a little bit too. I wonder how Weed would affect me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kind of interesting.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yay, it's that time of the month. When will the period fairy come to give me some money? >_< 

My imagination is running wild.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Old school Happy Meal toys


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ooooh I'm gonna use this example a lot from now on


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Little pieces of the nothing that fall...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

"Hey, lighthead! Hey! Christmas tree!" (Follow me lightbulb!)


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I choose to be happy. I choose to be happy. I choose to be happy.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm unsure if music is turning me into a darker person or if anhedonia is taking it away from me. Hopefully it's not the latter.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Ugh. So many games I want, so little money.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I want some entertainment.

BETTER CHECK BRUTALMOOSE.COM


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

A Void Ant said:


> I choose to be happy. I choose to be happy. I choose to be happy.


That's what I'm thinking too. **** this. I'm tired of feeling bad. It's not benefitting anyone. I want to embrace life.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

This picture is so beautiful and sad


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Went down the bottom of the garden to ask my mum if she wanted anything to eat. She didn't and was like 'quickly help me pour this blood, fish and bone into this plastic container.' Of all the sentences I thought I'd never hear..

It was more confusing because she didn't say plastic container she said 'Atif' and I was like whaaat? Then realised there was a sticker saying Atif on the plastic box...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

xvbgxfbbzf


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I should be getting the first of my exam results tomorrow. I THINK I should have at least 70%. I kind of hope. I barely did any study though... Wah. I'm so lazy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

01234567890


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

So, Doom 4 is a thing.

Huh.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

That not-my-choice-forced-into sleepover went way better than expected! We went to see a movie first, and I realised in the ads that my 3d glasses weren't working, and I was considering sitting there being awkward and not saying anything about it through the whole movie until I saw everyone putting their glasses on and off with confused expressions.  And I don't know, it made a really nice change from feeling lonely even when I don't realise that I am. It makes a huge difference going back to my only-child household. I did walk in on my male cousin when he was using the toilet though; that's just typically something I would do. :doh


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I was driving by a really tall mountain one day and a bolt of lightning hit the very top point of it, I really wish I had got a picture of that..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

BOOM!!! Confetti.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol, just lol. 

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck you and everyone. I'm biting my lip with wild twitching eyes and gulping in deep breaths. It seems I get these little panic attacks almost once a week. Lol. lolololololol I'm not worth ****. yeahhhhp you're right. Man everyone's just not with it. **** you, **** me. I'm going to do whatever the **** I want. I want to take a knife and slice your face off. There I said it. I fantasize murdering you pretty often. It faded for a couple years but this year it's back full force. Lol some things never change. Wanting to kill you definitely didn't. This one's here to stay. I'll **** you up in your sleep. You'll not expect it. I'll just keep my mouth zipped, run to the kitchen, wake you up with my rattling like i'm some burglar, then burst into the room just as you're getting out of bed to check the locks on the door, and i'll ****ing corner you. you'll say, "what is that? what are you doing with that? what the hell do you think you're doing with that? put that down." nope nope nope. lol. i'm not going to show you one bit of hesitance. i'll inch up to you slowly. your words have no weight. they're just empty threats. words have no authority over blood. and i'll drain you of all your blood. you're spewing threats still, acting like your tough, when really your feet are betraying you, inching back until you hit the wall. hahhahahah, i'd love to see the look on your face. even if i didn't really have the intention of you murdering you, i'd have to do it anyways. lol can't have a live tattle. i'd murder you just to see the look on your face. oh god that would be so heart warming.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

This is my the only smiley i like because of annoying it is.  So dramatic, just calm down. Looking like they found out that the empty seat they saw on the crowded train is wet once they sat down. let's hope it's just water.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't sleep. My head is too full and my lungs are too shallow. I'll toss and turn and talk to the ceiling all night.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

I couldn't get the sleeping tablets I needed. Melatonin. He said I could try tomorrow. I don't know how I'm going to get to sleep like this tonight. To much going on in my head. Nothing matters anymore. I'm going to start a mundane routine so that I can try get my head off my situation. Its hit me that things aren't going to change. I'm going to be stuck being me forever. And thats not okay. But killing myself is not the answer so I'm just going to have to accept it and carry on.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

I just don't know why humans still exist


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm a creep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

The majority of humanity doesn't even comprehend the levels of loneliness I have felt. They haven't begun to dream the dreams of the slightest affection as an incredible bliss. Good for them I guess.

I swear my mind is so different from everyone. Probably always has been. How do you communicate with people who have no concept of your understanding? And who live in a perspective you are incapable of embracing?

This is why I am alone. Why I was meant to be alone. I'd burn up in your atmosphere. Maybe you could walk in mine. But you never will.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh. I just went up to Walgreens to take my birth control to get refilled but forgot it's closed on Sundays. Well, at least my insurance covers the whole cost of the birth control so I get it for free. I don't want to forget to take that stuff because I don't want my menstrual cycle to get all screwed up. It did a little bit when I forgot to take it one day and had to take it after 2 in the morning. :S


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Today was okay. I mean it wasnt great. But atleast I didnt end up curled up in a ball feeling like there is no hope. i
I still felt lonely but I'm not going to let it get me down. I just need to control these random moods.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456789


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Right at the moment when the red knight reel backwards on his horse, a sharp scream resonates in the town square, quelling the blossoming wave of cheers and laughter.

For a few seconds there is an unspeakable chill in the air tinged with the disorienting entropy of uncertainty as the crowd clamours to locate the source of the upheaval. Then, gradually, the collective focus begins to hone in on the target. Someone is yelling something about a dead body. People are swarming like bees inside the main entrance of the town hall.

Kanojou remains rooted to the spot as people rush by all around her, her legs unwilling and unable to take her to the scene that would confirm her biggest fear. But even then, she knew. She knew. She glances up at the giant clock, still going about its frivolous puppet show as if nothing has happened--as if nothing is happening. The minute hand moves, a barely-perceptible fraction of an inch.

17:04.

August 25th. A great day to be alive, isn't it? The last of its kind.

...The music-box jingle plays on with sinister guilelessness. _See you in another world,_ she whispers to the evening breeze, to no-one in particular. A tear slides with practised ease down her colorless cheek.

_Maybe next time, it will be me._

---​~·-♛-·~*End*~·-♛-·~​


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I looked everywhere in the house to find my movies and can't find them. I looked in my mom and dad's room, the dining room closet, the two sheds, took the cover off the boat to see if they were in there, the Expedition again, the closet in the kitchen where the laundry machine is, my old room. Nothing. :/ How does someone lose a box with movies in it? My theory is that my mom took them to a pawn shop and sold them to get money from my ****. I don't know if she's just trying to make everything harder on me or what but I don't see how I'll find those movies. They're probably long gone by now. Such bull****. >_< It's hard enough to keep up with so many other things to take for camping, though. But still. Out of all things that get lost, my movies have to get lost? -_- I remember seeing them last in the car my mom usually drives.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

If you make sure you're connected, the writing's on the wall. But if your mind's neglected, stumble you might fall.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

this beat is mine, you can have it


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

http://bit.ly/1payU6f


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lool


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

sorry that I'm going to end up forgetting about you, even when I said I was afraid of exactly that.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I am so unbelievably high right now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The new Optus ad is weeeeeird


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

What a brat, lol. I would probably end up w/ a kid like this.....


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Damnit, I told my sister that I could get the very back of the car to vacuum inside of but she wanted to do it. I could have done it. >_< I helped wash one side of it and washed the suds off but I haven't really done much. I think she just probably wanted to get it over with. xD I can't blame her.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Join the Madolché Army, We raise our licorice swords high and keep our jawbreaker shields sturdy.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Today, just before the school assembly, I had a strange feeling that something really bad was going to happen.

I was partly right. 

Suddenly my eyes started watering and I had to try and fight the sudden tears in order to not look like I'm crying. I wasn't sad or anything, it just happened for no reason.

WOW, I LOVE HOW ANXIETY DOES THIS TO ME


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I saw some girl I went to school with at the movie theater a while back. I wonder if she remembered me? She looked different, and I guess I look pretty different so, dunno.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This whole situation with my *****y mother won't get any better. I'm so ****ing tired of her taking out all her anger on just me to come home. **** that ****. It's ridiculous. I hate having to rush home, too. I almost got pulled over on the interstate two different times for speeding and I was crying and yelling while I was driving on my way to where my sister was earlier today. Thought the police was going to pull me over then. I was furious. My sister and her boyfriend saw how upset I was and they knew I was crying. It was the least of my problems. It was a relief to show it. 

This is just bull**** that I have to go through all this mess. I had to tell my mom that I was babysitting so she would take that as an excuse. She literally called my phone 23 times and I don't really check my phone when I'm gone. I feel like it's rude to do when I'm at someone else's house and even if I don't feel like it's rude, I don't want to get even more anger directed towards me for texting on my phone but I have no choice to. I'm tired of being *****ed at by everyone and having to do everything. My mom made me go insane while driving today. I was driving super pissed. She asked me while I was gone where the Expedition keys were so I told her. But my sister knew where they were so she got them back while my mom was gone. I came up with a clever idea telling my sis to just take the key off to start the car with since it has two keys on it and a button to unlock/lock it. She'll find out eventually once we go off in the car but until then, it'll take her awhile. She hid them in the nightstand. This is some ****ing ****. I feel like I'm the parent and she's the child. Well, no. She's worse than a normal child pitching a hissy fit. She's pretty much abusing us by making us isolated. 

My sister's boyfriend actually thinks we're going to have to stay in the house for two weeks. :no Hell no. That's abuse. At least I found my movies. My mom didn't take them. Wouldn't be surprised if she did do something like that, though. We're not staying in this damn house for two weeks straight. I haven't done that in a long time. I'm scared to fight with my mom to get my way so I can have the keys to go out because I'll feel bad. But she's mentally abusing us. We've been helping her out with chores and she still yells at us. What's really strange is that when we get back home and she's off running errands, she sends me a text saying that there's ice cream in the freezer like she's happy we're home and not out.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Show me the right path and I would walk it.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

mattmc said:


> Show me the right path and I would walk it.


It's the one I'm walking on right now. come with me


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

little weasel.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mathematics


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

flaminsnow said:


> It's the one I'm walking on right now. come with me












Let's go.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

01


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i want to make cheesecake but that means i probably won't get to eat it till morning since it needs to chill overnight. that sounds good. cheesecake with coffee.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

I need to let go and move on.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, beer literally smells like vomit. How do people like drinking it? :lol it's gross!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

what a ****ing **** **** to not text me, that little ****er, what the **** is his problem? that ****** should get punched in his face i'm so ****ing tired of his dumb *** because he never ****ing talks to me, like grow the **** up and stop being such a ***** *** *****. **** him.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Asterisk


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

cosmicslop said:


> i want to make cheesecake but that means i probably won't get to eat it till morning since it needs to chill overnight. that sounds good. cheesecake with coffee.


i make good decisions.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Finally finished. Now I can do something stupid for a while until I have to sleep.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Sometimes I feel unfit for human interaction.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

mattmc said:


> Sometimes I feel unfit for human interaction.


I'm sure most people with social anxiety relate to that. At least I do.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

AllieG said:


> I'm sure most people with social anxiety relate to that. At least I do.


Thanks. I just feel guilty being around people and having no idea or ability to be anything but awkward and quiet.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

mattmc said:


> Thanks. I just feel guilty being around people and having no idea or ability to be anything but awkward and quiet.


You're welcome and you shouldn't feel guilty about something you can't control. It's your social anxiety making you that way, not you yourself.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Every day I am changing for the better


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

AllieG said:


> You're welcome and you shouldn't feel guilty about something you can't control. It's your social anxiety making you that way, not you yourself.


You're right. I appreciate you saying that. But I wonder how I'm supposed to interact with the world. If I'm supposed to at all.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

01234567890


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Amon said:


> 01234567890


Ah, a classic Amon post.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Why do people want to see me angry so badly? I sense pure enjoyment when they try.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Boom confetti...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


>


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> What's goes on in there, they never come out. Sort of suspicious isn't it?


They're busy trying on gloves and putting on masks.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Amon said:


> 01234567890


I consider this spam.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

In geometry, there's a thing called Side Angle Side, and they shorten it to SAS.

Nope. This site is the true SAS.  :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Pernicious anemia.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

eat222dr.E


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


>





















Some Hotel lol, besides that I have won but if you find bigger building then mine I will pass that victory to you with braveness ;p

P.S However I'm wondering if in those buildings all people have SA it would be fun to go there around one of "our own/kind" and have some party together or some **** , just saying


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm getting a little worried. I barely have to suck in to the point where when I do, I can see my ribs poking out above my stomach some. :S I've been eating more for like the past four or five days. And it's strange that my mom takes me to a thrift store yesterday to get some clothes. She bought me $35 worth of clothes for our one week beach trip that we're having next Saturday. :| I think she mainly wanted me to get a nice, casual dress to wear to the beach. I got two dresses, one pair of shorts, one skirt, and like four or five tops. One minute, she's all pissed at me for going out and the next, she does this. But I know it's only for the beach so I'll have some different clothes to wear up there. It's weird because the same day she does this, I go out and she gets in her bad mood again. I don't get that. She can't expect me to stay in the house 24/7. I want to be around people my age or close to my age for once.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Jungle Anxieties


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Coralmac radder had


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh damn. I didn't know that my sister's friend that I remember from HS passed away getting hit by a train a couple of years ago. I know he passed away but I didn't know how. That's ****ed up. :/ 

--------------------------------

I accidentally knocked over the bench outside when I was coming home. Oops. I couldn't see **** out of the back with the camper thingy my dad put on top of the bed of the truck for the beach trip. It was kind of dark, too. 

When I was coming on my way home, everything looked different. It wasn't foggy but the roads looked foggy. I don't know how to explain it. I knew something looked off.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

why is Amon so...hmm.. quiet?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

SummerDay122 said:


> why is Amon so...hmm.. quiet?


I was wondering the same thing. I live for those blanks and mathematics posts.

edit: Amon is the one and only Avant-garde SAS poster.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I live for those blanks and mathematics posts.
> 
> edit: Amon is the one and only Avant-garde SAS poster.


maybe he'll find a sas lover just like him :yes:boogie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And then the darkness descends.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Can't sleep gotta wake up in three hours have an exam today cough is killing me hooray.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm surprised that I was actually talking to my dad in the kitchen not long after he yelled at me. I think it's da Adderall. Thank you Adderall for keeping me sane. I love you dearly. <3 

I guess it took a little longer than 30 minutes for it to kick in. I talk about Adderall a lot on here. I think I'm one of the few people or the only person that will just post about the same subject for days on here. xD But that's me. ^.^...It's crazy how quickly this medication decreases my appetite.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Ahskom (Mar 3, 2014)

I love lamp.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

How difficult is it to pick up the phone and spend a minute to tell me what the **** you're doing so I dont have to guess why the **** you are not picking up the phone!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

It sounded so much funnier in my head...then I gave myself goosebumps.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

You're a mean one Mr. Grinch.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

41 post into 5,000 post on here and I just noticed I have 5,000 post. Boom Confetti!!!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I need to take a crash course in communication.....now.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2665899/Possessed-girl.html

Creepy...


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Today was a good day.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

rhythmic thrust


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is the worst day of my life ever.  I can't drive any of the cars anymore because my sister or someone was driving the car illegally and hit the van next to it. My dad had to come up there and I knew **** was going to get real serious. He hit my head against the wall by the steps at the hotel. It was like concrete and it ****ing hurt and I thought he was going to mess my head up permanently and he punched my arm and left a big bruise. I can't drive anymore.  I'm so screwed and my sister was telling me that she's sorry for ****ing up my life. My dad had to kick her out and he said I'm not far from getting kicked out of the house. He called me an idiot and was super pissed that I was a motel. The police officer and my dad and mom think I was lying and the police officer told me I looked high and I wasn't. I was just ****ing crying. He should know better. He said me and my sis could have gone to jail if this **** happened on the interstate. I told my sis I wanted to move out and go with her but she said I don't deserve that and my mom doesn't want me to leave. I screwed up big time and it's all my fault. So it's like I'm on house arrest and I guess I can't go on the beach trip. My mom thinks this **** is going to be in the local newspaper now. How embarrassing and humiliating. I have a job interview tomorrow and my my mom told me too bad.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Why is it even news when two famous people have dinner together?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

School holidays have started. I might try and go for a job or something these holidays. Maybe.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm trying to be positive and not let **** get me down. Me and my sis have to pay $2,000 - $3,000 dollars to my dad to fix the damage to the ****ing van since the insurance won't pay because someone (don't know if it was my sis or what) was driving illegally. I'm sure my sister wouldn't lie. Her license was just expired and it's my fault. I should have told her that I can get my mom to take her to the DMV to get a new one.  It's only like $20. I still can't drive anywhere and that means I have to get a job in my town. My dad said he's more disappointed in me and says it'll take a long time for him to trust me.  But I don't care about him since he physically abused me. He could have killed me if he hit my head in the wrong spot but I wouldn't go to court to testify. My mom would struggle in life. He abused me in public and he gets away with it. I mean, I'm glad he got away with it for my mom's benefit but I will hate him for the rest of my life no matter what.

I don't know exactly how much she gets paid but I know it's over minimum wage since she never went to college. Well, both of my parents never did but my dad still gets paid like $50,000 a year. He said my sister could come live with me but he said he wouldn't bother her. And we can go on the beach trip but he said he wouldn't bother her or me up there. And my other sister texted me telling me how I need to think of what I want in life and how I could go to jail if I keep hanging around with the people I'm hanging around with. They're good people.  They just get into trouble. There's a difference. As long as they aren't mean to people. So, it's like I'm in debt when I've never even had a job. Hopefully, it'll only be $1,000 or a little over $1,000 we have to pay back. If that's the case, then I'd have to pay only over $500. My dad is saying how I should have lied to the police and told them that I was driving when the van got hit but he told me to tell the truth and I did.  I wasn't going to lie to the police and say I hit the van. I wasn't supposed to lie. All they were doing was going to get gas in the truck. The police is going to see the videotape anyways. It's all my fault, though. I should have driven and I didn't. I messed up on that part. I'm working on the Morey Maids flyers and thank goodness I have a library right down my street where I can print them off. I hope this beach trip rejuvenates me. I don't want him *****ing about it the whole time. He's leaving the last three days to go back to work, though. So, he'll only be there the first four days.

If it's going to take a long time for him to trust me, I'll never be able to drive while I'm living here. He put so much emphasis on the word long like it'll take years for me to gain his trust back.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope I didn't damage my spinal cord after my dad hit my head against the wall. :/ I swear, I was half asleep last night and it felt like my back was aching badly but I fell asleep again eventually. It doesn't hurt now but I know it did last night. I don't know if your back can hurt if you damage your spinal cord, though. But it doesn't seem like a coincidence to me. I wouldn't be able to go to the doctor. Well, I could since I'm paying for the damage to the van that my sister or whoever it was hit. But I don't know. The symptoms from head trauma can show up days later. I rubbed my head in that spot where he hit me earlier and it still hurts. I mean, I'm not complaining but it just hurts a tad when I rub it. That doesn't sound like a good thing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Lao (Jun 27, 2014)

Erm.. 

Hey everyone!!!! this is my first post


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Human..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

Once you replace negative thoughts with positive ones, you'll start having positive results.
Willie Nelson


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Even if I always end up crying...


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

Blurple.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Amon said:


> 0


a beautiful post by Amon...


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

안녕하세요!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't get this time back that I am wasting.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Television is seriously depressing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Hatred.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything In This Thread


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

more tree


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The other day, I mentioned my homosexuality to somebody through Facebook message.

No response, although that's probably because of other circumstances.

Ugh, 'friends'. What a joke.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Smiling faces, smiling faces sometimes.....they don't tell the truth.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm dead inside


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

7 movies. Think I'm allergic.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not today thankyou.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel like I could be transgender, but I don't really know.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

necklace kind of makes me think there may be some language barrier, since necktie, is not to be confused with necklace.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Holding grudges is a waste of time/energy.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

You still want to talk about my mother?


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> The other day, I mentioned my homosexuality to somebody through Facebook message.
> 
> No response, although that's probably because of other circumstances.
> 
> Ugh, 'friends'. What a joke.


People ignore me all the time on Facebook. The amount of ignoring that goes on Facebook is really quite incredible.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I think I have a Facebook. But I don't know the password. So I guess I kinda don't.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Joe the Barbarian.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I live inside my head so much that I don't even feel human anymore.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

table for five


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Woah, I'm halfway to 5000 posts. I wonder if I'll ever get there. It took about 6 months to get to this number. 

ha. ha. ha. :um


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

It's about to be 4 AM and I can't sleep. UGHHH!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I want to lock my boredom in a missile and launch it to the sun


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

hey umpa


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Herro


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Coincidence said:


> She is awesome. And yes it's the first thing i notice ( not big brows lol I mean eyebrows in general ,maybe because i had a problem with one of my eyebrows myself. *I am not weird *I swear lol.


Yeah, strong eye brows on some women can be amazing, like the girl from the movie 'the ninth gate', she is just gorgeous.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

it was very pretty to look at the hotel from here.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Those pictures I posted in the "selfie thread" a while back.... I was super high when I took those pictures. I wonder if anyone could tell? My pupils were massive and I looked pretty out of it so...

Also I posted a trap in the "post the cutest girl" thread one time. People called "her" cute and stuff too. Ha.... Thought that was kinda funny.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

While moving his head mechanically back and forth, he reached the conclusion that things were just not as simple as he'd thought they were. However, undeterred, he resumed his pointless movements.


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

215 posts and counting...I need some tea.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I wish everything ended right now. Tomorrow is Monday...i have to go through another long week working ;_________; Just Horrible!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I still have that big bruise on my left arm from my dad punching me it looks gross I'm wearing it like a badge of honor and showing it off I'm not ashamed of a damn thing there's jus t no justice in this world I will use my knife in self defense if he tries to hit my head against a wall again


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I still have that big bruise on my left arm from my dad punching me it looks gross I'm wearing it like a badge of honor and showing it off I'm not ashamed of a damn thing there's jus t no justice in this world I will use my knife in self defense if he tries to hit my head against a wall again


He hit you? Did you call the cops?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> He hit you? Did you call the cops?


It was in public at a motel with a cop there apparently I was the bad guy for the truck hitting a van and he told me to lie and say I hit it since my sis drove it illegally and insurance won't cover it I didn't even know that he told me that **** on purpose to make me and my sis pay for it


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> It was in public at a motel with a cop there apparently I was the bad guy for the truck hitting a van and he told me to lie and say I hit it since my sis drove it illegally and insurance won't cover it I didn't even know that he told me that **** on purpose to make me and my sis pay for it


Still sounds like abuse. That excuse does not hold well. Please report it.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I did not give you permission to talk


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't want to be an experiment.. A "one if those things you just try out because you can, or its new and intriguing." One of those things you want.. Like a boy toy in this case, girl experiment.

In other news, sometimes I see a pic of someone in here and think, "She is like an angel upon the earth, like Venus rising out of the sea in a clam shell."


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I have so much potential to look hot. I need to go to the gym, get new clothes, get braces, get glasses, a hair cut, and I'm all set.

SHAME I HAVE NO MONEY


----------



## EpkSceOnTcos (Jan 26, 2014)

gew tew dis link brauh

http://SteamGamesNetwork.com/?ref=bb3dec


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Must not bite/pick nails. I must let them grow. I must. I MUST


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

I saw an old man get hit by a train, he didn't see it in the pouring rain. He didn't hear me shout "hey look out for that train." Because I didn't say anything. I just stood there and said "Hmm, this is going to be pretty sad"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

,


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I had another messed up dream last night, but I think it was because I've been watching bleak detective films this weekend. Not influenced by spicy pizza this time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Atom


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

_I_ need a caregiver.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My two oldest sisters and their significant others left me and my other sis hanging like the whole time on the beach trip. They just had to leave me alone with my parents but I found a way for me and my sis to do things together without them for the most part. It's like I have an STD or evil inside of me keeping everyone away from me or giving me weird looks and acting strange.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Weezy


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Those confused feels...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2+2=5


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Schedule for tomorrow:

* throw neighbor's speakers out from his balcony
* kill him
* eat him with java beans while listening to his ****ty playlist
* enjoy the rest of the night in peace


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I _HAVE _to do this again........ "*ANYTHING*" ! :haha


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

NOW I'm addicted to SexyBack by Justin Timberlake.

help


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I like noise 'cause I like waking up the house.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

88


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

http://goo.gl/obfrcv


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456789


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Some random number rang my phone before, when I picked up it was one of them companies that says you've won money. This is how the convo went.

*Me: Hello

Random Person Jonathan: Hello sir, My name is Jonathan and I am calling to inform you that you have won £4100.

Me: No I haven't mate I haven't entered any competitions or anything

Random Person Jonathan: Oh but sir we are almost certain this is you that has won our prize of £4100, can we just take some details off you to help confirm whether or not you have won?

Me: Can I take some details off you mate?

Random Person Jonathan: Ummm no sir, it doesn't work like that.

Me: Right then mate, if it doesn't work like that then I aint giving you my details. See ya later.*

I cant stand these scam artists, usually they are quite good at what they do but this guy was ****.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Write Anything In This Thread


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Someone save me.


----------



## Cellachan (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm a lady now...


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Anything = Something*



ourwater said:


> 88


*88 = HH = Common salute for "Heil Hitler".*

I for one do not "Heil Hitler".
Hitler is not one of my heroes to say the least.

I am bored with nothing to do right now so that is why I responded to the 
"88" above. Too much time on my hands !

99
22
77
33
55

How about 2937483723482723854723847238975.1827 ?

I like the quadratic equation myself !
LOL. My brains are fried right now - VERY tired.
Long, grueling, tortuous day at work.

*I grade math exams* so I have numbers on the brain... the 88 got the numerical part of the left side of my brain going again... or is it the right side that is analytical?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

So I heard a bang some time ago and apparently it was a facking grenade...

This town had always been relatively quiet as to have this crap now. 

I hate this damn country.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was me


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Hospital. Three days in a row. It is not fun. 
Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Heh. Friends.. how cute.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mathematical Chemistry


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.,-


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

date 
save
no more
boxes


----------



## Laughing Fox (Jul 9, 2014)

I love this thread.

_We left our hand prints in the frost
We never realized how much we'd lost
We ran for miles, in search for a new home
A place we could call our own

We're reckless, and free
Nothing can stop you and me

We'll keep running until our hearts give out
don't worry, there's nothing to cry about

Forget the past, do not fear
Just keep running, look!
We're here!

Now close those tired eyes
And rest in your disguise_​


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

#yolo #swag #youonlyliveonce

There. I'm a cool kid now.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*No Sad Songs for Me (1950)*

"Tell yourself that ten times a day"


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Tretinoin Cream, USP 0.05%


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.01%


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

This is pretty much sums me up when it comes to every holiday.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

onscreen keyboards are not fun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

AX+B


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

This year im doing great **** I lied
My boy got put away and then my cousin died
17 years in a box aint a ****ing ride
Shorter than forever I'll see you on the other side
Problem child yeah my mother tried 
Still its 9 years since I seen her bruv its life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a slight tan. Yay. Lol My sis and everyone told me I did and I didn't notice I had a tan until she told me. I've never had a tan before.


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

Po-taaa-to head


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

not a playlist
awareness
relationship


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spend the rest of your life in space


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anything in this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thread this in anything


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm a little bit nervous about walking into school with really short hair tomorrow. People usually look twice at me when I suddenly have a haircut, which I guess is a given.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Lolol, whoa...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My sister bailed on me. Her and her boyfriend told me I had to stay home for a week since he wasn't getting paid by the hour or something and we couldn't stay in the motel for an extra night. And my dad ended the contract on my phone so I can't stay in contact with anyone. Like anyone cares about a piece of **** like me. I have no laptop, no iPod, and my phone is worthless. Hip hip hooray. This was meant to happen.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

It's hilarious when old people don't understand technology.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

"Empathy is the poor man's cocaine
And love is just a chemical by any other name"


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

sweaty armpits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

010101010101010101010101010102


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Amon said:


> 010101010101010101010101010102


I like this post. Numbers, they are so objective offering neither a positive or a negative except only in numerical value. And its a nice break from processing the thoughts of many.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alien Civilization


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That's so gay. I can't make my YouTube videos private on this Tablet. I spent like twenty minutes just to figure that out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i'm a _cool_ mom. i never capitalize my letters.


----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

I thought yesterday's World Cup finale would be more exciting.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm so excited about the proposed ordination of women bishops in the Church of England. It's something that has occupied my mind throughout my life. It's fed a million fantasies for me. Believe me, I can barely control myself right now at the thought of it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I completed all of Lost. Took me five and a half months. That gave me chills. ;o


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take over the universe


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I support your decision, Amon.


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

*I* _feel_ as if my t-shirt sleeves are too long, I will probably cut them to be shorter. I want to _buy_ some sunglasses but i have no ca$h. I can't find my gta v disc. gareth evans is a good director and i want to make a movie, *ninja turtles*>spider-man>batman. what the hell am i even doing ♫ ♪♥♦♣♠ please, I hope no one *wasted time* reading this, it means nothing. ☠☠☠☠


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You also agree that you will be my slave


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Amon said:


> You also agree that you will be my slave


My slaves skills are a little rusty right now, but okay.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Family is really important.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

LOL, SAS gold... :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bow down to me


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Amon said:


> Bow down to me


:nw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Good


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Anything, anything, ANYTHING!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

School is getting worse and worse. It's almost unbearable now. I cannot stand it. It wears on my patience more and more by the millisecond. I can't get that person's attention. I have no guts. All of this stress, it's like a drug. It's mentally killing me. School really works my adrenal gland, that's for sure.

I swear that it's unhealthy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Girls chase boys chase girls


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Girls who are boys, who like boys to be girls, who do boys like they're girls, who do girls like they're boys. Always should be someone you really love.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

small


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

today i met a man that looked like daryl hall without the hair horns working at a lexus dealership oates is a poor mans lionel richie


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I've become really outdated, I guess.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*literalness*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One planet destroyed


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Life is just a fantasy.....can you live this fantasy life?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought it through then tried to pause that scrolling song title with no sound. Didn't work.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, I actually have really great eyes!

#egoboost


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One down...many to go


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*I Just Got My Braces Off...*

I'm wearing retainers now, & i have spit stuck inside my upper one.. uncomfortable


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

I want sushi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

01234567890000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Universe


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Feeling nauseous and like you're about to faint and almost falling and almost hitting something and having a near death experience is not fun. :no


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

shelbster18 said:


> Feeling nauseous and like you're about to faint and almost falling and almost hitting something and having a near death experience is not fun. :no


Heh, yeah. I fainted last month......my vision went black and everything. I guess I tried to walk to my room to lie down, but I don't remember closing my door and falling on the floor, lol.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Drake is my favorite artist.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Humans cannot breathe in space


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Heh, yeah. I fainted last month......my vision went black and everything. I guess I tried to walk to my room to lie down, but I don't remember closing my door and falling on the floor, lol.


Oh man. Lol I guess fainting will do that to you. Glad you're okay, though. That sounds a bit scary in a way. :S

---------------------------

It seems like people tell me now that I'm untrustworthy or a bit crazy or a troublemaker. I never get that I'm shy anymore. I wonder whatever happened to people telling me that I'm nice and shy. My sis told someone that I'm a troublemaker and I don't really see how. It's like I have no good qualities about myself. I mean, I don't want to be told I'm shy and quiet but shyness is a good quality to me and it's better than being told that I'm bad and can't be trusted. I'm pretty sure I didn't change that much.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't worry we'll all float on


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Time to visit the circle of life


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I suppose the melted version of the movie Frozen would be called Wet.

omg that was probably the worst joke I've ever made in my life


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## fatherearth (Jul 5, 2012)

I want a chicken burger with melted cheese in it and a side of fries ^_^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Universal Domination


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

You're all f***ing pu**ies and should all DIE

































J/k Soz, I couldn't resist ^^;


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Amon said:


> Universal Domination


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.,-;':"/?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn, those chicken nuggets and fries from Burger King were good. I'm glad I used a three dollar coupon to get them and I gots an extra chicken nugget. ;D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

words on a screen!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

01234567890


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Amon said:


> 01234567890


But you wrote 0 twice


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nothin' like excessive amounts of Nutella on soft, bread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Damn, I wish my phone had Android 4.4+, it's stuck on 4.1 though, unfortunately.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

^ Haha, first world problems. This guy has some really nice blue skin. Looks smooth.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

^Who says I'm a guy?

lol

I'm actually a unicorn get it right jeez


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The world is silent


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I just made an Ask.FM for some reason. Care to ask me some questions?

ask.fm/CravingBass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Awake for years


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> I just made an Ask.FM for some reason. Care to ask me some questions?
> 
> ask.fm/CravingBass


I'm gonna spam you later. Dolphin.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Awake after death


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

It's good


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

nuance


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I will be reaching the top soon


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks like some of my posts got deleted, which is strange because I don't get into debates or anything on here. Lmao But not that it really matters. Just wondering if there's any specific reason.

---------------------------

My sis got me addicted to Candy Crush. xD I could play it all day long.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I deleted them and there is nothing you can do about it


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

I am eating a KitKat chunky and drinking a cup of tea.

(Great thread 10/10 for enjoyment)


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

I saw a huge meteor fireball in the sky very early this morning (over Ireland) it was feckin amazing!!!!!!

edit: hmm thought there would have been more posts since I last posted. But yeah AMAZING, so bright.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Umm... Okay then.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmm, what should I do with myself this weekend?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I love the feel of chewing like, 3 sticks of gum at once.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The feeling eventually goes away


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Those tiny worm like things are still in the same spot on the door. They're literally the size of a tiny ant and wiggle like caterpillars. It's interesting but it's freaking me out a bit. :S I'd estimate that there's twenty to twenty five of them and they're all bundled up together. loool :| I think they're planning something. I don't know what but it seems like the last place they'd be is on the door.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Those are maggots


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Am I ever going to move out? It's been a whole week and I haven't gotten to see anyone. And I still haven't heard anything about me getting to move out. Why did my sis make me come home alone to this mess? Right when I want to be social and get out and do things, everyone wants to take that away from me. This is not a good environment for me to stay in. But I probably won't get to move out until Monday at the earliest. I'm surprised my dad didn't take his Tablet from me yet. He said he was sorry for canceling the contract on my phone because he thought I moved out. I'm pretty sure that's not the reason because I got a text about my contract ending the first day I was gone for four days. It doesn't seem right that he would think I moved after being out for only a day. He really does want to keep me isolated. He's the one that always told me how I should get out and meet people. It's like I get punished for going out but not for staying in. I still have to pay him like three thousand dollars. I doubt my sister will pay half of it. I'll just pay it all. :\ It's no big deal, though. Might take me awhile to pay him back but can't do anything about that so I won't let it bother me.

And thanks Amon. Now I know.  They don't look like maggots, though. xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

it isn't legal to crush medication and put it in my food


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

If I won the lottery I would go to Taco Bell and buy two burritos. Oh yeah big spender.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I need some new games to play. :l


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

...Ima just gonna hide here. No one look for me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

零


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Ahh, I've been marked!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I died and went to hell.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Write anything in this thread


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Watching Extant, I'm reminded of how gorgeous Halle Berry is with short hair.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

poopy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a science experiment and I'm being tested to see how far I can go being stuck here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, let me get this straight. Your father that lives in Florida is twenty nine and you're eighteen. Lol That's a bit weird. I just realized this convo we had but at the time, I wasn't thinking about his age compared to yours. Err, that means he would have had you when he was eleven. I'm so confused. :blank What the hell? Lmao


----------



## Pretty Boy Flizzy (Jul 3, 2014)

Anything in this thread....


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

they don't think it be like it is but it do....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Universe


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

What a difference a year makes.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

anything


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Today, we started reading Romeo and Juliet at school, and everybody has to voice a character in the play. We aren't doing a play or anything, but we have to read our character's dialogue in the book.

I think I'll just lie down

and die


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Lace-wing flies?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm listening to Muse...I like Muse, I feel like taking a shower, ramble ramble bleh meh ehh :O


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*Allergy*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not sure if whether to settle for this feeling. this 'no-feeling' after an incident of let down, rather existential. A disillusioned girl saying to herself, "Love is temporary, one day here, the next day gone. I'll feel nothing rather than to feel everything." -- Wow. that's sad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

I hope these work


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

My posts that are meant to be sarcastic and/or silly are pretty much marked by improper punctuation and grammar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Math


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"So, what would you name your bike?"
"Em, Heathcliff...yeah, i love that name"
"Whats that from anyway?"
"Ever hear of _Wuthering _Heights? Yeah well he's from that."
"Don't you mean _Withering _Heights?"
"No....its _Wuthering _Heights"
"Nah i'm pretty sure its _Withering _Heights"
"Its not, im a 100% sure, I've only read it a few weeks ago, its like my favorite book ever,... man c'mon, i should know the name."
"No, no its _Withering_, i'm actually pretty certain"
"But.like...whatdafuk man, you never even read it!! Its _Wuthering_, trust me, it is."
"No, i remember hearing about it in a ...."
"Hearing about it!!!" Hearing about it!!! I read the ****ing thing only a few ****ing weeks ago, i watched the ****ing movies, i even love the ****ing song, sure im obsessed with the ****ing thing, so i'm telling you its Wuthering ****ing Heights!! Ok!! Jesus Christ, i can't believe we are argu..."
"No, i don't care, its _Withering_, i'm certain it is"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.,.,.,.,.,.,/


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pure mathematics is,in its way,the poetry of logical ideas


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Find a passion and hold on to it for your own physiological sake. Don't give up on what you love.
Death is fine and so are you.


----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

_Wherever I go, whatever I do,
I wonder where I am in my relationship to you,
Wherever you go, wherever you are,
I watch your life play out in pictures from afar_


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

http://global3.memecdn.com/it-feels-like-someone-wants-to-go-bowling_o_1076724.jpg


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

7/14/2014
Blood Pressure 112/70
Pulse 79


7/27/2014
Blood Pressure 133/84
Pulse 86


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I wonder if someone else will this enter like me... or am I the only one this way.

Should I be lonely? Atleast no one else knows.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I give people so many reasons to hate me, lmao.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think about eggplants for entertainment sometimes.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeez. I wish these questions were worded a little better/made more sense.

"The system administrator has asked you to evaluate an antivirus tool and prepare a report.
1. Install and test the application.
2. Produce a report on the antivirus application."

wat

Exactly what is this report supposed to contain? How long is it supposed to be? What am I reporting on? No where does it explain any of this.

Ugh, seriously, this is why I don't even bother with homework. 

why u gotta go do dis 2 mi skool?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dat insecurity so high. Calling libran rainbows to the rescue. Or a Cancer punch in the face. Better yet, a fire sign. Nope, better contact Buzz Aldrin and harass him.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

attitude = life


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

http://education-portal.com/academy...y-thorndike-and-the-law-of-effect.html#lesson


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I found for only $15.99 on amazon.


----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

hold me


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I got that Wheeling feeling.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inspirational?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Time to face facts.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

8/2/2014
Blood Pressure 99/60
Heart Rate 80


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm meant to be alert right now, and caring for children lest they wake up, but I'm pretty out of it and buzzed. Responsibility, am I right? Just part of being a ****ty person/young adult though right?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol, I don't think I can do school anymore. Not unless I manage to get friends, which at the moment certainly isn't happening.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

An evil demon man's deceased girlfriend inhabits an operating system and returns from the dead, but he slowly takes over the mind of a suburban housewife boat captain to carry out its plans the way he remembered her speech.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I just want loads of money otherwise i'll never be happy


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Setting yourself on fire is a trend now? Can't wait for the next.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

He may have been deformed, an outcast, an oddity. But i kindly shook his hand, and he kindly shook mine.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not sure money matters right now. Just to be well. I'd buy a lavish gift for stranger and give nary a care.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

A photo of me from a High School paper 1989


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a bunch of relationship story lines in my head that all involve you.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I clearly don't understand how to "not" remember that of which occurs has potential for me being flat out lied to, which I then feel rewarded to, as


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Silence begets silence


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

RaisedOnBadPuns said:


> Setting yourself on fire is a trend now? Can't wait for the next.


Some people really are smart......


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nothing earlier than near midnight, probably


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Callsign said:


> SAS is like walking around a radioactive pool in hl2 with the radiation detector crackling, you gotta get out of there man!


Thats why i love it....


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*In Memory of Kurt Vonnegut Jr.*

Tiger got to hunt.
Bird got to fly.
Man got to sit and wonder 
"why, why why?"

Tiger got to sleep,
Bird got to land,
Man got to tell himself, 
"he understand!"

~~~ Kurt Vonnegut Jr.
Novel: Cats Cradle


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I must say, sneakily insulting people can be pretty damn fun.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Watching that CC vid, one of the suggestions had a thumbnail of Claire Danes so I clicked on it...






The ever fabulous Claire! I'd totally forgotten about this video and that she was in it.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Time to start dating again. Should be more promising this time around I hope.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

butt


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

So much fasta, betta, smarta, stronga.....Just seems a bit intimidating is all.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Oblivio said:


> Silence begets silence


Ditto. Dat feel.

My phone screened cracked on my snazzy smartphone . But I got Wi-Fi to work on it #first world problems. #when did I become this materialistic.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm one of gods special little creatures


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Alien Talk - Better Watch Out !*

*I'za gonna miffa don zwondo urpee-wanfred oof zwernijakia on YOU !!!!*

Ma ha ha ha !!!
So what do you think of THAT?  :clap:rofl


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

The compatibility....just not sure I can see it. Feel like there's a mold I just won't be able to fill. You'd just be looking for something that's not there.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I just realized my birthday is in less than 4 months from now. I'll be 25.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

^ I turn 30 next year and I feel the same way. I could have sworn I was a teenager yesterday.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

tea111red said:


> Tai Mai Shu.


LOL.

Good !
*Tie my shoe !*
I'z figgurs dat one out !


----------



## exclamationpoint (Aug 20, 2014)

Yay for procrastinating


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Laying in bed on a Friday afternoon and watching ESPN as I dissect a rotisserie chicken with my greasy fingers.

Rock bottom? Not even once.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Interesting article on depression:
http://www.naturalnews.com/043150_depression_heavy_metal_poisoning_brain_function.html

The arguing down at the bottom in the comments section might be more entertaining, though, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i come back to SAS to find like 21983092839203 new tabs in my profile. mentions. quotes. totally steering away from that popularity contest bull**** the majority of users gripe about, eh, SAS?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Why do I have to be abased and humiliated before anything changes?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> i come back to SAS to find like 21983092839203 new tabs in my profile. mentions. quotes. totally steering away from that popularity contest bull**** the majority of users gripe about, eh, SAS?


Welcome back  that is pretty ironic too.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

im nt your cat!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> i come back to SAS to find like 21983092839203 new tabs in my profile. mentions. quotes. totally steering away from that popularity contest bull**** the majority of users gripe about, eh, SAS?


I second that emotion. And welcome back, you're missed when you're not around


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

It's like stepping back in time.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

He didn't seem like the PUA type. And I can tell he was pretty sharp and intelligent...although most of what he said kinda went over my head lol -_-. Now I feel dumb...and anxious that I might run into him again. But I gave him my number because I didn't know how to politely say no? Now I'm hella anxious. Gaaaaawd I suck at this.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
But that doesn't mean my eyes will soon be turning red
Crying's not for me
Cause I ain't gonna stop the rain by complaining


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

just don't rain on my parade. I know "absolute romanticism" or my definition of romanticism, exists because though I do agree it is not an absolute and there are no fairytales, romantic things _can_ come fairly close to a fairytale (or darned good impression of one)... just as an asymptote of a curve slopes and draws dangerously, dangerously close to zero but never touching. Zero is the fairytale. 

Edit: that was a pretty irrational response, but what can you do, love is irrational.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Olga I loved you. Where did it all go wrong?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

the brain has its strange ways of making ideas, events, objects connect to one another to form associations. every time i set foot into my backyard it reminds me so much of the time when i was in the psych ward a few years ago. it was where each day took about a month to pass and where you occasionally saw the old, senile lady masturbating in the day room. you were given the sustenance needed to get through each month like they're required to do to make it seem like a safe place. take your pills, eat your meals, go to groups, and socialize. 

but every patient with their own tragic reasons of being admitted there knew it was some kind of purgatory. what will be the outcome of what you've done. maybe they'll release you in a week or two. maybe you'll have to be transferred to another hospital. maybe your insurance will make you regret being here. maybe you'll do something stupid and you'll be thrown in solitary for a few days (back when i was a teenager, my sister was in the psych ward. she was more a la mcmurphy in one flew over the cuckoo's nest. she and her roommate managed to break the window and escape, but my older sister got caught once her roommate jumped out. she was thrown in solitary for a month. she was labeled the 'mastermind' after that.) 

just sit around for that decision that will continue your life. until then you wait. or as one of my fellow patients did, you can try to flirt with someone like me even though you're married. dude what's wrong with you. i know this place sucks, but fidelity has to be more important than curing boredom.

all i could think of while i was there was when i was told that maybe we'd have a supervised walk in the garden outside. that was my maybe moment. even when they said we won't, i still held onto that possibility. i looked through my window everyday at that tiny garden. i didn't want be stuck in here. 

so every time i walk in my backyard, my mind immediately imagines that was what it would be like finally having the satisfaction of being outside and freed. i still pretend after all these years, even though being discharged completely from the ward felt so much better than just talking a short walk. i still wonder about that moment in the garden i never had.

this isn't good though because this just shows how i'm starting to have negative associations of my own home being some prison. i am starting to hate this place.

/end soliloquy


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

What is my motivación for living? absolument nothing. Is everyone feeling this same way? this general feeling of blah? Some sort of global blah sickness going around? I FEEL you. feeeeeeeeeeeeeel. youuuuuu. yep, I'm pretty much bonkers. goddamn.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Grushenka said:


> Red pink orange blue yellow walls all come together at night.


I know what you mean.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Can I stalk a famous person for a month? I feel like I would learn so much from it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Shibbity dibbity doo bap, a whop bam boom.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

does nyone else ever wonder how do ppl just dnt off each other in a huge masacre already?? nd tht there r ppl who make food for us every day? nd everything else..so unreal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

"Turns out, I was the one who peaked in high school".

I feel like this all too often. Sad if true.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

My pocky brings all the girls to the yard. And they're like... it's sweeter than yours. Damn right... it's sweeter than yours. I can feed you, but I have to charge.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Yolo swag


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

This menstrual bloat makes me look like I'm past my first trimester. 

These killer cramps make me feel like I'm carrying the spawn of Satan.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Perkins said:


> This menstrual bloat makes me look like I'm past my first trimester.
> 
> These killer cramps make me feel like I'm carrying the spawn of Satan.


remember this snape thread?....you wrote that snape was there i cant rememeber the thread Name....do you rememeber?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

inna sense said:


> remember this snape thread?....you wrote that snape was there i cant rememeber the thread Name....do you rememeber?


I really think you're confusing me with someone else. Though I will say, like that infamous Snape .gif, my body was not ready for this menstrual cluster****.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Perkins said:


> I really think you're confusing me with someone else. Though I will say, like that infamous Snape .gif, my body was not ready for this menstrual cluster****.


 no, im not...you forgot...but thats ok....i said he cum inna sock...and was refering to something else.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

inna sense said:


> no, im not...you forgot...but thats ok....i said he cum inna sock...and was refering to something else.


Show me the receipts because I honestly have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

xoxo


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Did someone say Snape... -.-










Hot.










Hawter.










Welcome 2 Snapeland


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

every piss begins with p


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A tickle a day keeps Mr Percy swinging high.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm in love with Tim McGraw


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I have nothing to say.


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

Taplow said:


> I have nothing to say.


 ⁯


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

.....I don't either :sigh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Silence is the music of life.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Callsign said:


> I'm going to kick you in the A you son of a B and I'm going to C you later.


:lol This was really cheesy, but it made me laugh.

Uhmm. Speaking of cheese, I like cheesy bread sticks..........dipped in marinara sauce...nom. :sus

*walks away* :tiptoe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

I saw the sobby brimmer of Lancaster bimble in a haze of cheap nivion twaines.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Perkins said:


> Show me the receipts because I honestly have no idea what you're talking about.


Then we need New memories.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Too lazy to make the t and n small.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

Less than 2 weeks ago i had to quit a drug that i have been using since around 1979 and i think it has made me into a jerk. At least my other medications can do what they are supposed to now. 

And have a nice day all of you.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

EndlessBlu said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I swear I just saw her eyes blink.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Bubblestar (Sep 17, 2014)

Amon said:


> .


Your silence says a lot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I wonder if you can get what I'm trying to imply here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.0000000000000000000000000000001%


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I skipped class todayy~


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Bubblestar said:


> Your silence says a lot.


most of amon's post are equally enlightening, thoughtful, interesting ,insightful , helpful, .... NOT !


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Is it just me, or does anyone else see propranoLOL as a joke?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Callsign said:


> I wish rl had a mute button so badly :X


Me too! I think about this a lot actually.

I want to yell or break something or hide.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Write anything in this thread ....? OK.


''anything'' there .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I wonder how many of amon's posts are '.' or '0' or anything else just as unenlightening?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Number


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

''anything'' see, did it again ! ah, what wit I have. :b


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a n y t h i n g


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so anyway there was this guy who........ ( I forgot ) sorry .


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

*Boy named Bighat*
There once was a boy named Bighat. Bighat loved hats; big hats no less! He always searched the world for big hats and he always found a bigger hat than he was wearing, so he changed it for the bigger one very often.

One day he met an old man named Oldman. Oldman was scrabbling a trench in ground in state of stern determination with his walking stick. Finally his eyes detected a small boy, who had his whole head covered by a big hat. Oldman examined Bighat very closely, so very closely. "Why is such a small boy wearing so big hat?" He asked politely. His wrinkles wrinkled up thightly to emphasize his question. "Oh this? I just love big hats. Finding a bigger and better hat every day, gives my life fulfillment." Told Bighat. You couldn't see him smiling, but you could easily tell he did.

Bighat raised his hat a little. "Tell me, Oldman. Why are you scrabbling a trench on the ground so intensively?" He asked curiously, leaning towards the old man. "Oh this? I just love trenches. Scrabbling a bigger and better trench every day, gives my life fulfillment" Told Oldman, coughed and continued his work. "I see." Said Bighat while giving him a smile. Bighat turned and lowered his hat as he walked away. 
_Moral of the story: there is none._ :mum​


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Feeling tired after waking up early for my interview today. Hope it went well.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

無


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I have written ''anything'' as this thread asks me to do.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Rely on a phrase bank of clichés
To help get through the blankest of days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

水，土，火，空氣


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pointy, pointy, pointity , pointity POINT!!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anything goes........... on this thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Finnegans Wake

End here. Us then. Finn, again! Take. Bussoftlhee, mememormee! Till thousandsthee. Lps. The keys to. Given! A way a lone a last a loved a long the riverrun, past Eve and Adam's, from swerve of shore to bend of bay, brings us by a commodius vicus of recirculation back to Howth Castle and Environs.

Phall if you but will, rise you must: and none so soon either shall the pahrce for the nunce come to a setdown secular phoenish.

But all they are all there scraping along to sneeze out a likelihood that will solve and salve life's robulous rebus

Behove this sound of Irish sense. Really? Here English might be seen. Royally? One sovereign punned to petery pence. Regally? The silence speaks the scene. Fake!

Countlessness of livestories have netherfallen by this plage, flick as flowflakes, litters from aloft, like a waast wizzard all of whirlworlds. Now are all tombed to the mound, isges to isges, erde from erde.

For that (the rapt one warns) is what papyr is meed of, made of, hides and hints and misses in prints. Till ye finally (though not yet endlike) meet with the acquaintance of Mister Typus, Mistress Tope and all the little typtopies. Filstup. So you need hardly spell me how every word will be bound over to carry three score and ten toptypsical readings throughout the book of Doublends Jined (may his forehead be darkened with mud who would sunder!) till Daleth, mahomahouma, who oped it closeth thereof the. Dor.

came at this timecoloured place where we live in our paroqial fermament one tide on another

in the Nichtian glossery which purveys aprioric roots for aposteriorious tongues this is nat language in any sinse of the world

'Tis as human a little story as paper could well carry

and look at this prepronominal _funferal_, engraved and retouched and edgewiped and puddenpadded, very like a whale's egg farced with pemmican, as were it sentenced to be nuzzled over a full trillion times for ever and a night till his noddle sink or swim by that ideal reader suffering from an ideal insomnia: all those red raddled obeli cayennepeppercast over the text, calling unnecessary attention to errors, omissions, repetitions and misalignments:

The answer, to do all the diddies in one dedal, would sound: from pulling himself on his most flavoured canal the huge chesthouse of his elders (the _Popapreta_, and some navico, navvies!) he had flickered up and flinnered down into a drug and drunkery addict, growing megalomane of a loose past. This explains the litany of septuncial lettertrumpets honorific, highpitched, erudite, neoclassical, which he so loved as patricianly to manuscribe after his name. It would have diverted, if ever seen, the shuddersome spectacle of this semidemented zany amid the inspissated grime of his glaucous den making believe to read his usylessly unreadable Blue Book of Eccles, _édition de ténèbres_, (even yet sighs the Most Different, Dr. Poindejenk, authorised bowdler and censor, it can't be repeated!) turning over three sheets at a wind, telling himself delightedly, no espellor mor so, that every splurge on the vellum he blundered over was an aisling vision more gorgeous than the one before t.i.t.s., a roseschelle cottage by the sea for nothing for ever, a ladies tryon hosiery raffle at liberty, a sewerful of guineagold wine with brancomongepadenopie and sickcylinder oysters worth a billion a bite, an entire operahouse

The flushpots of Euston and the hanging garments of Marylbone.

Hearasay in paradox lust

Can you nei do her, numb? asks Dolph, suspecting the answer know. Oikkont, ken you, ninny? asks Kev, expecting the answer guess.

though a day be as dense as a decade, no mouth has the might to set a mearbound to the march of a landsmaul, in half a sylb, helf a solb, holf a salb onward the beast of boredom, common sense, lurking gyrographically down inside his loose Eating S.S. Collar is gogoing of whisth to you sternly how -- Plutonic loveliaks twinnt Platonic yearlings -- you must, how, in undivided reawlity draw the line somewhawre.

All moanday, tearsday, wailsday, thumpsday, frightday, shatterday till the fear of the Law.

Three quarks for Muster Mark!

We expect you are, honest Shaun, we agreed, but from franking machines, limricked, that in the end it may well turn out, we hear to be you, our belated, who will bear these open letter. Speak to us of Emailia.

The Gracehoper was always jigging ajog, hoppy on akkant of his joyicity

The last word in stolentelling!

He caun ne'er be bothered but maun e'er be waked. If there is a future in every past that is present _Quis est qui non novit quinnigan_ and _Qui quae quot at Quinnigan's Quake!_ Stump! His producers are they not his consumers? Your exagmination round his factification for incamination of a warping process. Declaim!

End here. Us then. Finn, again! Take. Bussoftlhee, mememormee! Till thousandsthee. Lps. The keys to. Given! A way a lone a last a loved a long the riverrun, past Eve and Adam's, from swerve of shore to bend of bay, brings us by a commodius vicus of recirculation back to Howth Castle and Environs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

@ Callsign 
I'm 300 pages into it and I still have no idea what the hell is going on

my new favorite book :clap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.01=


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

quarks. yes. 

up , down , top , bottom, strange and charmed. 

charges of -1/3 and 1/3. 

up and downs held in trios by gluons... ''particle'' of spin 0.... (at least in protons and neutrons)

if I remember correctly... aren't gluons much the same class as gravitons? I'e virtual particles that bind other particles by exchange of force?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

amon didn't even write anything there...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Are you amon, or awomon


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> amon didn't even write anything there...


^_^


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Amon said:


>


ahhh thats better.!


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I want this!! http://kigurumi-shop.com/cup-noodle-costume.aspx


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ please.. more pictorial mathematic things please... i


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

interesting. take square root both sides to remove the powers of 2. makes that suddenly very simple. I cross multiplied then expanded the brackets.... and it got messy very quickly. LOL


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

零


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*I AM - I Existentially Exist, Philosophically Speaking*

I blow my nose therefore *I AM*.
I hiccup therefore *I exist*.
I burp therefore *I occupy space in 3 dimensions*.

Heretofore, 
untofore, 
therefore,
I am in 4.

Get it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> quarks. yes.
> 
> up , down , top , bottom, strange and charmed.


*
Hawkwind would have been proud of you !*
( Quark, Strangeness and Charm )

Oh, that I had been a physics major instead of finance !
*
Quarks are the best; *
neutrons are too indecisive, and protons are too fat and heavy,
and electrons are nowhere, massless and too indistinct.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0+0


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Amon said:


>


Wow !
What an amazing coincidence !!!

I was just thinking of this exact same math problem last night !!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Infinite Dots


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

^ eww math. 

Yall should take calculus 2 and 3 for me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> *
> Hawkwind would have been proud of you !*
> ( Quark, Strangeness and Charm )
> 
> ...


lol..... that is great.

what about gravitons.... virtual particles. ? stealthy and unseen?

gluon's.... they are like big strong guys keeping hold of the quarks

and neutrinos.... they are even more indistinct.... like naughty little stowaways.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> lol..... that is great.
> 
> what about gravitons.... virtual particles. ? stealthy and unseen?
> 
> ...


:clap:banana

*Yayyyyy for all the neato cool wild creature critters that inhabit all of our atoms !!!*
Remarkable set of distinct, different personalities !!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes,. so write anything. well I will try. isnt this a pointless thread really. ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

........................................................................................................


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Ate banama


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh sandwich shop girl, WTH, where did that come from all of the sudden?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dreamer!!!! nothing but a dreamer... !! you put your head in your hands ! OH NO!!! do, did od,. do do do do do do do do do do do ! etc.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.01%


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ayo check it

ayo my verse divine
i disperse the line
you hear the words in time

spit flamez!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The dawning of a new age


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im drunk...why wont any of you talk to me?!?!!?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You answered your question


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

boobi and poopi


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

from the song of my childhood:
"Had a fall out, disagreement, yeah an argument
She tried to do me so we did it in my apartment, bust it
That wasn't the thing it must have been the way she hit the ceiling
'Cos after that she kept on coming back and _catchin' feelings_
I said, "Let's go my girl is coming so you gotta leave"
She said, "Oh no, I love you Treach" I said, "Now child please"


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

coeur_brise said:


> from the song of my childhood:
> "Had a fall out, disagreement, yeah an argument
> She tried to do me so we did it in my apartment, bust it
> That wasn't the thing it must have been the way she hit the ceiling
> ...


OPP!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

V


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

rdrr said:


> OPP!


You down with OPP?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

coeur_brise said:


> You down with OPP?


Yeah you know me!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coeur_brise said:


> You down with OPP?





rdrr said:


> Yeah you know me!


 I still don't know what that stand for, but it's a riot to see this interaction.

I am SOOOO sore - why was I so stiff during my run this evening?!


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still don't know what that stand for, but it's a riot to see this interaction.


O is for other, P is for peoples', scratch your temple
The last P, well that's not that simple
It's sort of like, well, another way to call a cat a kitten
It's five little letters that are missing here
You get on occasion if the other party isn't gaming


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Saw an interesting conversation on another web chat thing made me laugh...

Person 1....Hitler wasn't such a bad person he did kill Hitler
Person 2....Yeah but he also killed the person that killed Hitler

:teeth...people are silly..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Begin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rdrr said:


> O is for other, P is for peoples', scratch your temple
> The last P, well that's not that simple
> It's sort of like, well, another way to call a cat a kitten
> It's five little letters that are missing here
> You get on occasion if the other party isn't gaming


 All these years, I suspected.....this just dirtied my mind :haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran again and am sore again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I hope today ends up going okay for me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

lol some people...


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

well am rekt.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I wish you all the very best like no one ever was.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Okhrana said:


> the past is gone and the future is bleak.


 The past is bleak and the future is worse.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

''ANYTHING'' there, did it again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

''anything '' you want you got it , anything you need , you got it. anything at alllllll allllll !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

Smörgåsbord


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ax=Fx=max=mv²


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

"Oh, it's just those kids scissoring each other to Lady Gaga."

That is the best movie line. Ever.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am still reeling from the cold!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anything goes..... ..... like this thread..... .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

012Abc


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Private Caller at 12AM,nothing but silence


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

My aunt had a hysterectomy, but I still licked her out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death at the door but took no mortal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dialoge between 2 computers.

computer 1 ; 0101010000111000110 ?

computer 2; 0010001000101010000011111 

computer 1. 00101010101010101000110 

computer 2 : 11111000000111100011010 OMG !! LMFAO !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

+=+


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Google 'Improper integrals'


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dialogue between 2 computers . Episode 2 the hexadecimal version.

computer 1 : A7F83D !

COMPUTER 2: E7F87DA ! LOL 

COMPUTER 3: CF56A4D4E5 omg:eek

Computer 4 : D5A4FB34 !  WTF? LMFAO !!


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Anything in this thread.

There, I did what the title told me to do cause I listen well.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Mmm


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

communication betwen 2 computers . BASIC version.

COMP1: 10: if then go to line 24

2COMP: 20: then if ''4 line + 67'' 

COMP1 : 30: goto 35 hex=AF6 3 : omg !!  

COMP2 : 40 lol lmfao :eyes !


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Amon: .


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

help me. i don't belong. i don't fit in. i am nothing. i'm the piece that doesn't belong in the puzzle.

my suicidal thoughts make me somewhat nervous at times.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

This little piggy went to market.
This little piggy stayed home.
This little piggy ate roast beef.
And this little piggy had none. 
AND this little piggy went wee wee wee wee all the way home! :clap


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Oink Oink.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

p p


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

AA


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

meow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

argument between 2 computers.

windows computer. : hmm I have crashed.. !

apple computer. : Hi ! I am a cooooool, hip, trendy, apple computer ! 

windows computer,. : still crashed CTRL ALT DEL....

apple computer : hey, I see windows , your sick again. come to the apple world adn be virus free!?

windows. : ( not responding ) hm, hmm ugh, 

Linux computer. : hey mind if I join in.?!

apple computer : Pis* off Linux... no one likes you. !!

windows computer: beep AH! I am back!! . mmmm I love Bill Gates


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

(

The ghoul leaked out and the emptiness poured in.


Perfect scores; I've stilled the jitter -- yet morning coffee's still in my veins.


Professor's pet wandered off, leashless.
Praise I prayed for: Shrugged off. I'm speechless.


No notes stream seamless. Stream's dried, tree leafless. 
No pride, no pressure.








Just an empty space gaping between parantheticals.

)


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Her clench slowly weakened as life was draining right out. Laying on the verge of nothing, the atmosphere instinctively reciprocated the cold midnight dew as if to welcome death itself. Her screams were no longer screams but the mere inhales and exhales of exhausted yet deprived breaths. The pain that was once too much became numb to the touch of her mind. With lips as blue as the open lake and skin paled at the thought of time and process, she exhaled, not her last breath, but her last thought.

AND BAYUM! The vampire sucked the rest of her blood and flew away a happy chappy. The end.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

5 Days since I was laid off and I'm already bored to death.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-1


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i laughed at the woman falling down hill. But I must say I liked her legs more... particularly her calves. I find calves one of the most sexy parts. Mine are sexy and hairy...


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I never miss a beat
I'm lightning on my feet
And that's what they don't see-ee-ee
Mmm-mmm


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Gillian Anderson is still beautiful.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i would be quite sad if you died so dont die okay


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The café was extremely disorienting inside; we sat on the couch near the exit, waiting for our orders, looking like the chillest, ****ed up champs ever, splayed across the cushions and perched atop the arm rests. We sat for a bit, myself drinking my soy iced coffee, which felt like Antarctic icebergs sliding down my throat. I was simultaneously relaxed, tripped out, and paranoid at all the eyes I thought kept staring at me, accusing me. I didn’t mind the paranoia as much, though. Sitting there, I had a nice zone out, the textures and sights and sounds triggering a myriad of nostalgic memories one after another in my mind.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

What approach or direction are you using for this assignment and how does your experience complement this?

As all of my concepts are still loose and subject to change, my direction for this assignment was to experiment in art style -- from which I would derive the mood of the story, appropriate progression, and other details. I ended up scrapping one of my concepts I felt I couldn't create a compelling enough style for, instead opting to create 2 different versions of one pitch (which deals with a paranoid hermit). Although both are relatively dark in concept, one is more somber, sporting what one classmate called "anime-ish" look, while the other is focused on the abstract representation of the protagonist's psychosis, emphasizing the constant anxiety rather than the resulting despair of social isolation. I've not used Photoshop previously (well, I tinkered a bit in one of my high school classes but quickly abandoned it when it proved too difficult for my inept mind), so much of the process was experimental/organic. Neither have I ever used a Cintiq before. I didn't do any extra research on cool effects, but I had fun playing out the different tools and bolstering my fortunate mistakes (if you take a look at the waiting room/laundromat concept art, you'll see I left in a sketch layer that gave the piece an extra creepy, Silent Hill-esque factor). 


How do you evaluate the visual elements in your work to support your story visually?

The visual elements in my pieces very much play to the mood, setting, and progression of each story I envisioned. For example, the waiting room/Laundromat piece takes advantage of distorted space (see the curved perspective in the tile floor), dark tones, and splotchy textures to create an overwhelmingly brooding unreality - essentially a nightmare waiting room. Another happy accident I described briefly earlier would be the grey sketch lines and the contrast of white/greyish characters to the dim surroundings. The grey sketch lines - abrupt, erratic, and unsure - add a layer of anxiety. It is as if the waiting room clients' emotions are palpable before them in the very room in the form of these lines. The white color fills imply already a drainage of character, foreshadowing the personality cleansing they are about to experience. In another interpretation, the white color might suggest a ghostliness, as if loss of "color," being a metaphor for personality, implies a lost essence of life altogether. The composition and blocking of the piece is one of the only deliberate visual elements I imposed - the leftmost man's face is cut off at the bridge of the nose so that his eyes are not visible to the viewer, suggesting already a lack of personality before he goes to get "washed." 

What tools in photoshop do you expect will help you produce your vision for this project?

I plan to experiment more with different textures to give my concept a unique and memorable art style. Masking may be a good idea, so that textures in clothes will appear to change as the character moves across the frame (if you've ever seen Chowder, you know what I mean). In addition, I was thinking about incorporating some actual photographic elements into my pieces, either being stationary patterns or even synthesizing some stop motion animated elements with the 2D animation - this would require a lot of research and help, however&#8230;.but I think it would prove useful in future endeavors, since I enjoy experimental and eclectic animation styles. On a more practical level, tools such as geometric shapes and digital grids will help me immensely with my deficit in accurately planning out landscapes. I have a hard time envisioning accurate perspective and space into drawings, explaining why I tend to leave out backgrounds in 99.9% of my drawings.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Taking sociological researcher and reformer Rowntree’s definition of poverty into account, the definition is forever morphing in tune to constantly changing social realities across space and time. However, one social reality remains constant: Some form of inequality. Whether it be racial, gendered, religious, or other forms of discrimination, subconscious or explicitly enforced, inequality is an unfortunate reality. The fact of inequality and poverty’s simultaneous prevalence across nearly every modern society has fueled centuries of ethnographic and sociological studies into a possible correlation between the two issues. 

However, the relationship between poverty and inequality turns out to be neither clear nor direct, though it is safe to say that they are analytically distinct concepts. A decrease in poverty is not always accompanied by a decrease in inequality: it may in fact be accompanied by an increase in it. According to sociologist Betielle, “There may be widespread poverty in a society and yet very little economic inequality; shared poverty was the common condition of many isolated and self-sufficient tribal communities.”

Constant examples of poverty occurring en masse in specifically racially populated communities suggest the correlation between poverty and inequality that has spurred countless research into the phenomenon. For example, poverty in urban America is most concentrated among African Americans and racial minorities. On another note, there is an apparent mass racialized incarceration of African Americans in the US, standing that more than 6 in 10 jail inmates are racial or ethnic minorities, unchanged since 1996. According to a 2002 census of US inmates, “blacks made up 40% of jail inmate population, Hispanics, 19%, and whites 36%....Female inmates made up almost 12% of the local jail inmate population in 2002, up from 10% in 1996…The jail population was older in 2002 than in 1996. About 38% of jail inmates were age 35 or older, up from 32% in 1996.” The fact that the majority of US prisoners happen to be poor, low income individuals, who are even further stratified into poverty by expensive legal fees and intractable prison debt, only reinforces the suspected correlation between poverty and inequality, specifically racism. However, sociologist William J. Wilson (1987) says it is not so much a matter of race, but that the “truly disadvantaged” suffer from a combination economic, demographic and social characteristics such as joblessness, broken families, teenage pregnancy, out-of-wedlock births and violent crime.

Another common assumption is that status seeking motive is implicated in social mobility, which is the movement from one social position to another by changing jobs or marrying, and the cultural diffusion that follows. A study by sociologists Silberstein and Seeman however dismantle this assumption, and furthermore disproves the common belief that vertical mobility is associated with prejudice against ethnic groups that two empirical studies, Bettelheim and Janowitz & Greenblum and Pearlin, seek to substantiate. Instead, the pair propose two alternate hypotheses: Firstly, occupational upward and downward mobility is not inherently predictive of ethnic prejudice. Secondly, level of prejudice is dependent on the individual’s history of mobility and attitude toward it.

A final finding shows that poverty and class actually perpetuate their own doom. Social disability and economic disadvantage go hand in hand; i.e. ethnographic studies in India show that certain sections of the village community, usually the poorest, were residentially segregated and excluded from many of the common amenities of village life. In this example, poverty and inequality are seen as economic problems rather than social issues, exhibiting India’s (and many Latin American countries’) economic backwardness, which makes poverty all the harder to remove. Coexistence of different forms of inequality also reinforce older historical roots of inequality -- demographic and social dislocations of the early phase of the Industrial Revolution, for instance, replaced the old hierarchy of estates by a new structure of classes, changed the spatial distribution of populations, and increased the intensity of poverty.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Outside of the physical world, our society is nothing more than millions of shades of perspectives crashing into each other. The diversity of opinion is proof to Descartes that, while everyone may have inherent equal potential to distinguish truth from falsity, individual biases are formed based on our personal experiences, decisions, and thought patterns. Like Socrates, Descartes realizes, as he inquired his pre-existing beliefs when self-studying, he is not wise. In fact, much of what he was taught to believe in formal education was erroneous, causing him to question not only the certainty of the “knowledge” he was being fed at school, but the certainty of everything, ever. 

Thus, Descartes comes up with a set of rules for “doubting everything,” his ideal mindset. In order to find certainty, we first need to keep an open mind free of bias, and not accept anything as true unless blatantly so. Second, one must scrutinize everything they have not yet accepted as true, piece by piece. Third, we must start from the ground up – that is, begin scrutinizing from the most basic piece of any scrutinized idea, and slowly work up to the more complex pieces. Finally, one must review everything previously examined to ensure that no stone was left unturned and scoured. 

Related, two mindsets that are not conducive to seeking certainty are those who think they are inherently superior judges, and thus quickly graze past opinions without putting much thought into scrutinizing them, and those who think they are inherently inferior judges, and thus accept majority beliefs of the perceived superior judges without thinking on their own.

Descartes especially encourages questioning the majority opinion, like that behind customs and traditions, which seems to rule society despite the likeliness that truth is found by an individual, rather than a collection of people. Unfortunately, majority opinions dictate a society’s direction, and they are not easily dismantled. Reform, even in thought, is difficult because custom is already so widely spread and stably stapled down to the ground. The imperfections, the little loose screws and bolts in the foundation, are easier to deal with than to completely dismantle the building and build it from the ground up. Travelling to different countries, or the very principle of exploring differing perspectives from those native to an individual, can help drive an individual away from mindlessly gulping down its own country’s customary views. By reviewing as many diverse perspectives as possible and questioning existing ones, essentially keeping an open mind and challenging tradition, one liberates their mind from bias in turn for reason and, eventually, closer to the truth. However, too much travelling and one will become entirely ignorant to the local opinion.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

He cherished it. The inside of his jacket was a dark, milky blend of purple and blue, punctuated by hot white pindots. It was wide like the galaxy, which gave him comfort. For a moment the sunset in the west released a myriad of displeasing colours that burned his eyes, and he shrunk away, shoulders hunched beneath his brown, worn jacket. Cement pebbles flitted around him as if some cosmic force was playing against gravity, but then the sun was gone and the rubble ceased its dance. 

He walked on, dribbling his ball slowly through the grey street. The dilapidated brick buildings rose to insurmountable heights at either side of him, so that when he looked up, his point of view allowed him to see barely a pinch of the starlit sky. Streetlamps buzzed to life slowly, shedding yellow light that bounced off the broken windows of sad homes. At one point, his ball hit a piece of rubble the wrong way, changing its orientation so that it crashed through the window above. There was no sound except the clatter of glass and the basketball echoing through an empty home.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

scissor sisters tho


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

My mom forgets to close the slide between the stairs to stop the dog downstairs from running into her bedroom, and the dog peed on her floor/bed again. 

Good thing about my lay-Z-ness is that I hop that divider like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dreamer! nothing but a dreamer! you put your head in your hands OHNO! do, do, do, do, do, do, .do, do, do, do, do, do, I said FAR OUT, what a day, a year a life it is!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0+0=10


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I feel like the word hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia is meant to troll hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobics and to deter them from ever researching their own problems again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Offline


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i should be going to bed a bit earlier really... but its not easy to break the routine,


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anwealda


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

dejavu me
painful me
strange me

strong me
happy me
lively me

yin-yang life.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

just really having a hard time right now. crying for the first time in a while and there's no one. i keep failing everywhere


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

cj66 said:


> just really having a hard time right now. crying for the first time in a while and there's no one. i keep failing everywhere


Aww! Its okay.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bencþell


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm craving blueberry crumb pie. I'd like a slice of that with a cup of tea.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

"_"


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*anything*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

i'll pay someone to do my english paper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

She tells me she'd be all like,"Wtf?! Mr. Insert behavior here + consequences." and then switches the subject. Pretty matter of fact. I'm more of a romanticist wondering why.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

i really like country music gad damn *spits*


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

This perfume is addictive.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I will be glad when this week is over. its been fu**ing crap.!


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Of course I'd get a high grade on an exam that includes a section on Anxiety..


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lol stupid jerks having to exist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

a silver spoon i know you come from, ya bish.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

:eyes ANYTHING!!! :eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

The urge to bond, to share, it ****ing wrecks you when all those things you're born to fail at.

**** I need to focus on other things. WHY CAN'T I DO THAT?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Night


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Clothes (good looking) are expensive. I'm going to wear a potato sack from now til I can afford some.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

hiddenlol.com has to be one of the worst websites i've ever seen...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Death is a present without a presence of future. Blindness is' a vision of a distant future clogging the present. A dream is like a blindness, and while I fall countless times overlooking my steps, into its void, the only pains I feel is when I'm not falling. Its ironic. My few deluded ideals of life are safer than realities. It's this reason I may hesitate to fulfill those dreams. 

I don't know what's next. The longer I keep them, the happier I'll be. The chase is the sweetest part, right? The countdown to Christmas holds more memories than the actual day. And when it's over, there's just emptiness, only there's already a sight of the next Christmas. My dreams are far, and they keep me occupied, but I'll keep it alive, for now... Maybe when I'm old and brittle, I can take those final steps. It feels like I'm planning death to avoid death.

What's one without the other. I'll be blind. Even to dreams.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*anything orange*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Universe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

butt butt butts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anything pinky.......


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

October 17


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

suck a dookie till its skinny


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

a phrase to describe how i'm feeling:
[ ]

edit: i remembered what i was actually thinking which destroysthe notion that this is some accidental artistic aesthetic. no. i had a concrete thought.

it was: " i feel like a million drugs right now."

oh, that's right. i have a show playing in the other tab. it felt like an ancient box television set (well, maybe one from the nineteen fifities) playing in a distant advertisement, it was so tinny, that i didn't realize it was reality of a low volume for the video that i did not realize it wasn't a dream. there is a threshold of cues to reality. and nothing showed up in my perception so i feel like im virtually in a dream. or the bridge second between waking and dreaming in loop, i suppose. 
it's...bewitching.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

thinking deeply about this video:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i feel like burying my face into a pillow and falling into a coma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*anything green *


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

White anything in this thread


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*anything maroooooooooon!*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

DQNなりたい Just actually paid attention to title... Want to be an idiot? (I'm guessing it's probably closer to delinquent here) Ooooook then.

DQNなりたい、40代で死にたい

I want to be an idiot, I want to die in my fourties?

hahahahaha k.

and then they just keep repeating　ヤンキーこわい and DQNなりたい during the chorus'.

:haha what am I listening to?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

its a downward slope, a thin expanse of time in which
we've fallen down and down so much further than the expectations that broke
and shattered, fallen down like crystal broken further into pieces that shine
bloody, beneath broken soles
and on i go about it all so tactless, worthless, breathless, trying harder, slowing down
falling further

--

other times its the cold stillness that chokes the life inside these walls
the frozen, hard remembrance of what was before this endless season. Beyond the stone
white, hazy memories like puffs of steam rising
Deep and silent
the right words are always gone

the wrong ones fill the room with smoke


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I think I need a break from SAS.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyone want to sing a song with me?

I wanna be the very best...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*anything cyan....*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll mess this hair up if I want to mess this hair up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*POST 2500!!!!!*

:eyes:yay:yay


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

karenw said:


> no **** sherlock


I dont remember Dr Watson ever saying that. !!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My friend that is sort of a friend might be a dad. Hm, not sure what to think of that.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

hey heres present for u!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

=RandomNumberOrOperator()


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anything lime green..... anything lime green..... anything lime green.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Something about overtly happy people makes me feel nauseous.

I gravitate towards irony, sarcasm, twisted humor, brutal honesty.

Does that make me a bad person?

No, it just means I think people who are high on mental ecstasy 24:7 are slightly deluded. I just can't be happy all the time, I have my highs and I have my lows and it's exhausting being with someone who has no sense of spite or remorse with SOME aspect of life.

Just seems a bit fake to me. And also incredibly boring.

Give me the _realist_ ANY day over the blind optimist and THAT in turn makes me one happy camper.


----------



## Jerusalem96 (Nov 22, 2014)

anything


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ A lot of what you say (calichick) makes sense when your not acting really horny, I wish I was deluded with mental ecstasy though and skip through the woods like a baby deer blissfully unaware that the hunter is gonna shoot my mother for sport...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Αύριο είναι το τέλος


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> Something about overtly happy people makes me feel nauseous.
> 
> I gravitate towards irony, sarcasm, twisted humor, brutal honesty.
> 
> ...


 Nice post.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

I lost my labret last night, :stu 
And I have decided I am not going to put it back in..


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> when your not acting really horny


Hmm curious observation.

Although I am still pretty insightful when I am horny (which is more often than not) so don't quite see eye to eye with you on that one.

Thank you both though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I have my road law knowledge test soon. When I pass, I'll be getting my learner permit and I can drive. Finally, I'll start feeling less inferior to everybody else. I'm a little nervous about driving though. Who knows what embarrassments I could suffer on the road.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Glass-Shards said:


> I have my road law knowledge test soon. When I pass, I'll be getting my learner permit and I can drive. Finally, I'll start feeling less inferior to everybody else. I'm a little nervous about driving though. Who knows what embarrassments I could suffer on the road.


i know what you are going through, as a few month sago I have achieved road freedom.

believe me... there is too much going on for you to feel embarrassment... you will be fine.

the concentration and observation is such that you don't get overly worried about what you are doing.... you are keeping an eye open for all the idiots.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just now I cried,and its starting to make me feel a lil okay.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Jerusalem96 (Nov 22, 2014)

Je a prendu la francaise pour mon GCSE mais j'ai oublié beaucoup


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

am i officially as dumb as hell yet


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

holy crap my post is getting like 100 upvotes a minute right now and it's past 14k

i'm famous

oh wait i'm anonymous on 9gag


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0#%$*(^


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

&&%


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I got a big piece of chocolate cake earlier. I won't eat anymore so someone else can have some. :S It satisfied me for awhile, though.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-+=


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anything..... brown.... anything....brown ...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't cry. 

Didn't you say you were black? Hit me up, you'll have me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

wow aren't i cool


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Cool. Definition. 
Of. or. at. a. fairly. low. temperature.

Also;
Showing no friendliness towards a person or enthusiasm for an idea or project.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

A Day In the Life of Ivan Denisovich. Oranges and apple. Corporate slaves!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm proud of my heart. It's been played, stabbed, cheated, burned and broken, but somehow it still works.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#0


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

That slight infatuation you have when you watch someone on a screen for a few hours. Matthew Mcconaughey.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i cannot stand the word ostentatious because if you use it you are being ostentatious


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

/


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anything dark red.... anything dark red/.... anything dark red....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Time


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ANYTHING peach.... anything peach.... anything peach....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water,Earth,Fire,Air


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Everything changed when the panic nation attacked.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's nice being able to watch Youtube on TV.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

你找死


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anything purple..... anything purple... anything purple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

White​


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

1/3=.333
Multiply both sides of the above equation with 3 
i.e 3 * 1/3 =3 * .333 and 
Hence,
1=.999


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Tapatalk's new layout, omg..

*terrible*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

sonny680 said:


> 1/3=.333
> Multiply both sides of the above equation with 3
> i.e 3 * 1/3 =3 * .333 and
> Hence,
> 1=.999


HOI ! yo u have broken maths...STOP IT!! LOL

well those .33333's strictly are infinite


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> HOI ! yo u have broken maths...STOP IT!! LOL
> 
> well those .33333's strictly are infinite


 
Ok so let's see,umm 1.000000.....infinity=.999999.....infinity 
xP


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A potato flew around my room before you came. Excuse the mess it made.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

O


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Sometimes the beauty is in the attempt.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

dogloaf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

01234567890


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

In 99% of the cases when someone blocks you. It doesn't mean they dislike you, it just means you haven't tried hard enough!
#fact !

Sorry, I just wanted an excuse to post that tag.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anything navy blue.... anything navy blue.... anything navy blue....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dot


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Amon really likes dot too much ...


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

My love for LOTR began in 2014 when i bought the extended edition trilogy box set. I had never watched the films before so i was all hyped up considering how crazy people are for LOTR. I enjoyed all 3 movies. Excellently made and absolutely beautiful. Loved the hours of special features. 
Then i bought Hobbit An Unexpected Journey extended edition. Loved it as well.Loved all the bonus features. Now just ordered Hobbit A Desolation of Smaug extended edition and i can't wait to watch the movie and extras.I regret not watching the movies in theatres but i will absolutely not miss the third movie. Great series. Although i have yet to read the books.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Exist


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

exist-ence


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

tits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Buckyx said:


> give me courage to keep eye contact and smile at girls I like


Your previous avatar pic was better.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

零


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

* anything sky blue..... anything sky blue..... anything sky blue*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Deep Sea


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*anything sea green.... anything sea green... anything sea green*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

White


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*anything SUNSET yellow.... anythign sunset yellow.. anythign sunset yellow*


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

just in case.. i dnt folow u nymore btw. bt just dis once time so idkk bt i migt hv done another bad timing thing..> > bt like..i dnt even get it completly so..u know?...i meant whole diff thing so u know.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Not having any friends in college makes for a very awkward meeting when your group partner brings her friends. Kill me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I had another bizarre Nyquil dream. 

I dreamed I was sitting in a car and all these people were walking around. And they were all 7 feet tall and they all had lots of pimples. One of them walked up to my car and started scratching the windshield with his fingernail. I was scared of him but I stuck my head out and said "Why are you doing that?"

He gave me a stern look and walked away. Another guy came up to my window and told me I looked hungry and I should eat something. He offered me a sandwich but I knew that if I ate the sandwich, I'd turn into one of them.

I got out of the car and started walking away and they kept coming up to me and offering me random foods. I kept refusing and trying to act like I didn't know they were trying to make me one of them. I finally woke up sweating and wondering why the hell I was dreaming that.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh. Glee is on the TV in the background. I don't want to hear that. xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*anything black... anything black.... anything black....*


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh my gosh. Glee is on the TV in the background. I don't want to hear that. xD


 Welcome back Shelbster.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*anything OLIVE green..... anything olive green.... anything olive green*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Invisible


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

The Grinch stole my Christmas, and I'd really like it back.


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

shaka laka bam bam


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.001%


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*anything medium gray.... anything medium gray.... anything medium gray*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

100%


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Welcome back Shelbster.


Thanks. 

----------------------------------

I'm getting ready for Christmas now. I need some money.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sentimentality is at 99.981467% I need to sleep.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

99%....There has been an error,please try again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*anything WHITE anything white..... anything white....*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once again..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, maybe things are getting better. I messaged my friend from a long time ago and she said she was thinking about me. And I'm opening up to my bf's aunt. She's like a friend to me and she said she was going to help me get my stuff done. I'm happy right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One Or The Other


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Finally finished the final final.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i wish i can touch the clouds with my hand


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

I just HAVE to share this with you guys and gals! 

*IN 2 SECONDS YOU'LL BE SINGING "I'M A BARBIE GIRL" IN YOUR HEAD.*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

How's the weather over there in the US? Any snow?

Here in Germany it's 10℃ and constantly raining...


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Almost spun my car out today, but I guess you'll have that when your driving a RWD car on snow and ice.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I need to sweep and vacuum.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*Here it is........ ( *drumroll*) the POST 3000!!! * :yay :yay...... :eyes


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

wanna stomp and beat the sh## out of my negative feelings/emotions

frog f### you offs


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

love-root silkthread crotch and vine


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm getting a little impatient waiting for Friday to get here. I might as well not be since it's still three days away but I can't help it.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm getting a little impatient waiting for Friday to get here. I might as well not be since it's still three days away but I can't help it.


Whats happening on Friday?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

Every problem could be solved with gelato.

I really want some gelato...


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Ha. This makes my avatar even better.

Begrudgingly wearing Santa hats is hilarious.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shelbster18 said:


> I need to sweep and vacuum.


I am glad I am not the only one!

I had to make an emergency trip to Kommie-mart to get sweeper belts. The thing broke, and sent smoke from underneath my vacuum cleaner last night. I ended up buying two two-packs. I am surprised they even carried the right size.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

All around the movie machine,
The pieces doused in oil.
The pot blows smoke and everything heats,
Pop! Goes the kernels.

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am glad I am not the only one!
> 
> I had to make an emergency trip to Kommie-mart to get sweeper belts. The thing broke, and sent smoke from underneath my vacuum cleaner last night. I ended up buying two two-packs. I am surprised they even carried the right size.


Oh no. Lol I think I would have been freaking out. xD



shykid said:


> Whats happening on Friday?


Having a late Christmas with my family. My grandparents and several other people are coming. :3 I haven't been over to my parents' house since late August. I only went over there that time because my uncle on my dad's side passed away and I went to his visitation. So, it's been awhile.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

swag jesus


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I wish i could sleep with Emily Browning.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Almost any little thing will piss me off.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have like five bruises on me and got elbowed in the nose on accident yesterday. Lol


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Why am I struck by this? I wish it meant more than the obvious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

012345678910


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

If it weren't for his narrow, over-diluted decisiveness of elevated evanescence, she wouldn't hesitate to pierce through his external preoccupation of mental forgery. Once again, this is the inevitability of unison that complements the cognitive diarrhea of appeasement.

To put simply, pretense capitulates all fathomable conclusions; inversely.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hit the scented wax night light thing and got wax on the carpet. Yeesh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ABC


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

＼＼\\٩(๑`^´๑)۶//／／
┗(｀Дﾟ┗(｀ﾟДﾟ´)┛ﾟД´)┛


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's getting dark - I want to see the sun set!


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

It might make sense. Self fulfillment works better than self esteem. Battling negativity. I need to get rid of it. Giving up is easier thou. Misery will kill me and leave me alive anyways. Grrrrr!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmm....interesting.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

it's hard to get out of bed.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I bought two lipsticks today. I'm sure my tomboyish *** will regret this...along with the two dresses I got.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

just noticed my dad didn't send anything for christmas. Cool beans


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a bagful of candy to eat. I don't think I'll ever stop eating candy. It's just too good not to eat.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

anything (you said to write anything)


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Perkins said:


> I bought two lipsticks today. I'm sure my tomboyish *** will regret this...along with the two dresses I got.


You're going to look beautiful like you always do


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm glad you're here, Samwise Gamgee, at the end of all things. Oh Sammy.


----------



## Lyresh25 (Dec 13, 2013)

I cannot accept my ugliness. I look in the mirror I think I'm fine but every time I gout people are laughing at me and I hate it so much


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

life is interesting


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a turkey and cheese sandwich in my toaster oven.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't know where to store my files online. I prefer to store them in a web host but the free ones are unreliable and the paid ones are expensive. On the other hand cloud services are too limiting and useless. I'm confused.
I just have a thing for uploading stuff and storing them online


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

My parents are drunk right now. We looked at old photos. I tried to watch a movie but failed. They're happy (rare thing). It started bad but going well now.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

One day at a time....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I really need to learn the words to Auld Lang Syne once and for all.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If I had more than two eyes, at least one of my eyes would always be looking around in random directions trying to find an escape route from whatever strangely unnecessary predicament I happened to be in at the time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's still early today!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*anything pink..... anything pink... anything pink*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

'Quote'


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I wonder if the new Sonic game will be any good. It's going to be released to smartphones.

I also hope the next console title is good.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

-_- thread necromancers reviving old, embarrassing threads.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Just realised that 'cod philosophy' is another way of saying pseudoscience. Either those song lyrics just became more clever if it's a play on words, or I'm slightly disappointed.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

God, she pisses me off. Sick of it.

lol, there's a reason I stay in my room most of the day. :roll


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

It was so damn hard to buy a game from the Steam Holiday Sale. The few games I was interested were still >$30 and the cheaper ones I wasn't so interested in. Ended up buying South Park: The Stick of Truth. I like the show but the format of the game doesn't look appealing to me. Hope I got my money's worth.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Glass-Shards said:


> -_- thread necromancers reviving old, embarrassing threads.


Some of them go back six or seven years!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Hallo a ----- ! Caimer a tha thu?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Ugh it's so hot today. ._.

Damn Australian heatwaves.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

When I have more than a couple people tell me that I have the most boring life and that I'm the shyest person they ever met, of course I'm going to loathe people. But then I realize, maybe I am different even from the people that have SA. Ever since I knew it existed, it's made me more angry because I know I have to work towards improving myself. I think I have an excuse if I'm the shyest person. Maybe it's unexplainable. Hell, I've even been told I have the stranger family anyone's ever known. I can't help that I get my quietness from my mom. I can tell that my sister's bf's mother is kind of like my mother. At least I'm always around "crazy" people. I can fit in. I think I have something strangest than SA. Something that maybe only I have. I hope so because then, I have an excuse. It really doesn't help that I have to deal with being ignored on top of all of this.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Ugh. I need to learn to control myself more effectively when dealing with stupid people. ._.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Nitrogen said:


> I'm almost attracted to the melancholy by now. It's enveloped me like a warm blanket and depression is my only close friend.


 :squeeze


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*001


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

japan tho


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I think every nation should have a national cheese. There, I said it.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Good. Evil.
God. Devil.

Oh. Did I just-. Oh my.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

"No Blue Cars"
Says the sign
The cows can't see blue
Silly cows
Moo go the cows
Vroom goes the blue car
Moo go the cows, Unawares
Vroom goes the car
Poor silly cows
They can't see blue


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

GUYS LOOK, I FOUND A SHINY SPINARAK AND EVOLVED IT INTO AN ARIADOS IT'S LITERALLY MY FIRST EVER SHINY POKEMON I AM SCREAMING.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

cute!


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

My feet are freezing!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Things that would greatly please me:

1.) A decent - great Sonic game for Vita.
2.) Noragami season 2.

Make 'em happen.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

typemismatch said:


> They can't see blue


 what do they see when they see the sky?



TheSilentGamer said:


> GUYS LOOK, I FOUND A SHINY SPINARAK AND EVOLVED IT INTO AN ARIADOS IT'S LITERALLY MY FIRST EVER SHINY POKEMON I AM SCREAMING.


 nice!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> GUYS LOOK, I FOUND A SHINY SPINARAK AND EVOLVED IT INTO AN ARIADOS IT'S LITERALLY MY FIRST EVER SHINY POKEMON I AM SCREAMING.


I remember sometime in 2013 when I first found a shiny pokemon. I'd been playing Pokemon for years but I'd never found a shiny, then I one day found TWO IN A ROW. They were Wingull and Nuzleaf.

I had an orgasm, metaphorically speaking.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

tea111red said:


> cute!


omg the puffiness! I want one!
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I can get my run in before the snow really starts to fly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Can't stop listening to One Direction's 'Night Changes'. The sound reminds me of 'Hazard' by Richard Marx.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

i really really want to
but i cant


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

pocketbird said:


> i really really want to
> but i cant


"Always do what you're afraid to do."


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

"You are not fat.. you're a beautiful butterfly!"


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

pocketbird said:


> "You are not fat.. you're a beautiful butterfly!"


Anything: 



(scene from Alien resurrection)


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Gonna work out tomorrow. Less worried about the workout but more worried about having good music to listen to whilst I work out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

If you seek Amy...

Say it out loud. xD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It amazes me how there are people who call others ugly and fat then contradict themselves by saying appearances and looks don't matter. I've experienced that living here. Why call someone you see in public names like that and then say later on that looks don't matter? It's so fake. You might as well just keep it to yourself instead of seeming like a fake.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:door


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

“My anxieties as to behavior are futile, ever more so, to infinity. If the other, incidentally or negligently, gives the telephone number of a place where he or she can be reached at certain times, I immediately grow baffled: should I telephone or shouldn't I? (It would do no good to tell me that I can telephone - that is the objective, reasonable meaning of the message - for it is precisely this permission I don't know how to handle.) What is futile is what apparently has and will have no consequence. But for me, an amorous subject, everything which is new, everything which disturbs, is received not as a fact but in the aspect of a sign which must be interpreted. From the lover's point of view, the fact becomes consequential because it is immediately transformed into a sign: it is the sign, not the fact, which is consequential (by its aura). If the other has given me this new telephone number, what was that the sign of? Was it an invitation to telephone right away, for the pleasure of the call, or only should the occasion arise, out of necessity? My answer itself will be a sign, which the other will inevitably interpret, thereby releasing, between us, a tumultuous maneuvering of images. Everything signifies: by this proposition, I entrap myself, I bind myself in calculations, I keep myself from enjoyment. Sometimes, by dint of deliberating about "nothing" (as the world sees it), I exhaust myself; then I try, in reaction, to return -- like a drowning man who stamps on the floor of the sea -- to a spontaneous decision (spontaneity: the great dream: paradise, power, delight): go on, telephone, since you want to! But such recourse is futile: amorous time does not permit the subject to align impulse and action, to make them coincide: I am not the man of mere "acting out" -- my madness is tempered, it is not seen; it is right away that I fear consequences, any consequence: it is my fear -- my deliberation -- which is "spontaneous.” 

― Roland Barthes


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Eugh. You're so shallow and sleazy. Just like the rest. I don't know why I ever talked to you.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Too many cooks, too many cook, too many cooks, _TOO MANY COOKS_.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My sister came by yesterday and told me more news about her car wreck. She said she went through the windshield but thankfully didn't get any cuts or scratches or anything. She got lucky. She just said her head was hurting a little bit. If something bad happened to her, I'm pretty sure I'd die. She's the only sis I'm close to. Her bf had to get a cast or whatever on his leg but he seems to be doing fine.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inna sense said:


> :door


 did you delete your comment cuz of that?...i dont think so...but if you did...im sorry...i was being silly ):


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> Too many cooks, too many cook, too many cooks, _TOO MANY COOKS_.


spoil the Apple?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

'anything' LOL


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quit


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

typemismatch said:


> spoil the Apple?


It takes a lot to make a stew.
Especially when it's me and you.
And him and Steve from corporate, too. 
Too many cooks, it's true.
The saying goes it'll spoil the broth.
Honey, I think that's not true.
Well, maybe too many cooks will spoil the broth, but they'll fill our hearts with so much love.
Too many cooks, too many cooks, too many cooks, TOO MANY COOKS.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Mental strength is the key.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

It's raining really hard. I can hear wind whistling. If it continues schools might be closed tomorrow.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

There's literally no snow left here. I want snow


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Men are dogs, women are cats. Now I love cats, they're amazing but......


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dry heaves suck.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-+=


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ຫນຶ່ງ


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Is this for real?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Накунед


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I held my first puppy yesterday. They're adorable. It was pretty cool so I had to warm her up inside of my coat.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Anything 


HUEHUEHUE


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Yoga jones


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

there's nothing I can do that others can't do. if they do what they can do then they can do what they can do. But can they do what I can do? Do they know what I can do? When I do things, I really do things. I think that when others do things, well they don't really do things. what I mean is, they don't do things like I do things. I don't like to spell it out, but I've just spelled it out. 
My favourite animal is the giraffe.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

notice me plz

i do happen to exist you know


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Life is so uncertain.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I miss the summer days when we go to the beach with my cousin. We spend all day at the beach in summer.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Self-esteem isn't in my personal inventory


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#0


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Have you ever written something so strange, that in order to comprehend what you just wrote you had to read it again thoroughly to unravel how the combined words generate an idea which may seem unclear at first but when viewed holistically do you finally understand the entire message, for a sentence has no significant meaning if focusing on the individual words but only together do they make sense, if you know what I mean (I probably repeated myself there); it's like tasting a soup that takes you back to your childhood and wondering how the combination of ingredients, which alone provide their own different tastes, can spark such fond memories; it's such a fascinating idea until you find out that it all starts in the hippocampus responsible for long term memory; isn't it funny how science can trump such fascinating fable-like ideas and basically break them down into rigorously, systematically explained processes which just totally destroys the magic of the mysteriousness; it's like adding in midichlorians as a scientific explanation to the Force, which did just fine without it; I don't know what George Lucas was thinking trying to break this spell of enigma surrounding the Jedi and the Force that captivated so many fans of the original trilogy, what with Gungans all in your face and an entire army of Jedi fighting in that colosseum in the 2nd prequel and Yoda that deity-like dude who was cool because you saw only part of himself since he didn't try to show off all of his skill at once, least of all not dumbing him down to a lightsaber duel; just what the heck was he thinking; leave your fans guessing and speculating; don't give them all the answers at once; don't overexpose; after all don't we take more interest in things we don't know than things we already know?; maybe it's this pretentious claim we have an explanation for everything that's deeply rooted into the reason why people outright reject facts; maybe they just don't want an explanation to everything in life; maybe they want to stay curious, stay fascinated, than to know;


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

该


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

wish I had a little bit more motivation.....


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the clouds whisper in agony.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was watching a video about quantum computing and my brother came in and was like 'QUANTUM COMPUTING' and I was like :| everytime... 'No not right now, let me watch the video' so then he wanders off to talk to my mum about this :haha and I cannot stress how few ****s she gives about this really. I'm so sorry mum. He's like following her around the house and everything.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

I wonder if the music show started yet


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder what it would be like if we didn't need sleep. Would time go by slower?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was watching a video about quantum computing and my brother came in and was like 'QUANTUM COMPUTING' and I was like :| everytime... 'No not right now, let me watch the video' so then he wanders off to talk to my mum about this :haha and I cannot stress how few ****s she gives about this really. I'm so sorry mum. He's like following her around the house and everything.


Was it the one on the BBC website? I couldn't really get my head around that.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Want to be part of the cure, not the disease.


That's two songs you've made me think of in the last few minutes. Thank you.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Link!






 because you said you wanted to be in the cure

and 



 because your message on the other thread just sounded like it could be in this song


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

If you're going to consume me, please use a spoon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SLAM duh duh-duh duh duh-duh 
Let the boys be boys!


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

_Yesterday upon the stair 
I met a man who wasn't there. 
He wasn't there again today 
Oh how I wish he'd go away._


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why is my nose still bleeding?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Fever gone but itchy. Hungry and eat doggy food. Itchy Itchy Scott came. Ugly face so killed him. Tasty.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Why do I have to get lost in thoughts? Thoughts aren't real, real is outside of me ~_~ Just because I think something and it makes sense, "all signs point to yes", , and align metaphorically lol, doesn't make it true. Something I constantly have to tell myself lol so if I type it out hopefully it's like affirming it ! I seriously need to keep me grounded more, as much as I enjoy having my head in my ivory (lol more like ebon) tower with my damn rose colored glasses on haha.


----------



## ksevile (Jan 18, 2014)

Zyriel said:


> Why do I have to get lost in thoughts? Thoughts aren't real, real is outside of me ~_~ Just because I think something and it makes sense, "all signs point to yes", , and align metaphorically lol, doesn't make it true. Something I constantly have to tell myself lol so if I type it out hopefully it's like affirming it ! I seriously need to keep me grounded more, as much as I enjoy having my head in my ivory (lol more like ebon) tower with my damn rose colored glasses on haha.


Have you ever experienced cognitive dissonance during the thought process? It's a horrifying occurrence and difficult to comprehend exactly what occurred. I can liken the experience to being suddenly "hit" with internal contradiction and it can make you jump out of your seat (or head, I should say).


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

whose youtube channel is this


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

▲
▲ ▲ 

God damn it


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Why d w vn bthr wth vwls?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why is this happening?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> I haven't given myself the time to think over things, yet alone write them down. It may be beneficial, I'm not sure.
> 
> I'm tired and angry of always being the fifth wheel among everyone I know. Of course, when I'm around them, they're mostly inviting, they seem to appreciate my company, but the moment I'm out of their lives and working on my own projects meanwhile they're preoccupied with their lives, I never hear anything back. Just today, I asked a friend if she'd like to hang out today at some point, after she agreed yesterday to meeting up today, but after sending a text I never got a reply, and waited six hours, sent another one, and instantly replied saying that she didn't feel like hanging out... yet she never bothered to let me know that, and instead left me sitting around for the entire afternoon waiting. This isn't the first time something like this has happened, because I'm _always_ the one who has to take the initiative. If I didn't, nobody would care enough to check in, to want to spend time with me, because clearly I'm either annoying, or people simply have better friends in their lives, or possibly both.
> 
> ...


This is uncannily similar to how I feel about the same things. I'm always the odd-number wheel in a group and people don't seem to truly give a **** about what I'm saying, and during their turn to speak, they choose to talk about topics that I don't really give a **** about.

I actually got a message on FB last night. Somebody said "hey".
Turns out it was some girl who annoys me at school, so I didn't even reply. Why can't people I actually want to talk to message me?

Somebody who is kind of a 'friend' on FB posted a status saying "Does anybody want a texting buddy? Like for my number or inbox me your's." I 'liked' the status, guess what. No answer, even though they've been online. Haha, typical. I guess I'm not worth the time or effort. That's one of the only two 'friends' I have too.

I guess I'm destined to forever be the odd one out and an outsider to every group imaginable. The socially retarded weirdo who nobody wants to talk to.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

ksevile said:


> Have you ever experienced cognitive dissonance during the thought process? It's a horrifying occurrence and difficult to comprehend exactly what occurred. I can liken the experience to being suddenly "hit" with internal contradiction and it can make you jump out of your seat (or head, I should say).


Ahh yess, (had to look up that term) I think I experience that a lot lol. Thanks for introducing me to it. I dislike it a lot, trying to internally align thoughts with feelings, which usually seem to be at odds. What makes sense, yet I don't like, or what I like, which doesn't make sense or is irrational, etc lol. I tend to overwrite my emotions though, then feel a bit "dead" inside I think(?) it's hard to actually explain ~_~

I have similar experiences, "ah-ha" moments I suppose lol. I don't say that, but like, it will be in the middle of what I'm saying or doing, and I stop in the middle of it. Like have a realization of sorts. Sometimes forgetting what I was even saying lol, lose my old train of thought.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I want to see myself suffer the worst pain. Being restricted while being skinned alive then chopped up into little pieces. But only one thing can be more painful. Being _alive. _


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't want to love you anymore!  please!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What's wrong with my eyes? Blurry vision


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

You can't reheat ostrich feet


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anyone ever feel like their being watched?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Only when I'm at the zoo


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I wonder what the "30+ Members" threads are like.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

l. o. l. i just remembered that today, i actually had a teacher's aid assigned to me in the nightmare class. i guess people really do think i'm a stupid idiot. she said that 'she's there if i need help with my work', plus she knew my name, despite me only seeing her once but not talking.

lol fml i hate school i want to burn it down


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish I could date a massage therapist who was also a gymnast.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

If only all January's could be like this one.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I caught a bread today, oh boy.
The english army had just won the war.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

There there, their dare? They're there.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The word fart has been used since the 6th century? xD


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

The vibe right now sucks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I remember when this thread began.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ölmək


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Going back to the doctor Tuesday. I'm ready to get it over with.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

how fantastic I was asked an incredibly simple question in class, and thanks to anxiety, I still ****ed it up. I try to impress people and appear anxiety free, but I'm void of the ability to do so. I was shaking like crazy and couldn't think. 

lol **** school


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Fold Space (Feb 2, 2015)

Almost everything on this planet that is man-made smells bad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

''anything' .....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Helvetica Neue









Arial


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#0


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

116,666th post :evil :lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

friends come at me


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I miss this show.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

You would think people would know the difference between a chicken sandwich and a burger but, you would be mistaken, sadly sadly sadly mistaken.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks like some guy keeps looking at my FB profile. o_o

I can tell because his name and pic keeps coming up near the top of the sidebar even though I never talk to him. I have no idea why he'd be looking at it, though. It's void of interesting content and my photos are ugly photos from when I was 13. Could he be coming back time and time again to laugh at my old photos from 2011? Could he be showing his friends my ugly pictures? Ugh, the possibilities. -_____-


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm in Top Gear


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ourwater said:


>


Is this your confession?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

別


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Loveless said:


> I'm in Top Gear


In the crowd?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

မ


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> In the crowd?


Lol I wish xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why?


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

-_-


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Không


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Rip uselessgoodfornothing. I never knew him, but hearing about that is chilling. I wish this world wasn't so evil. People like him don't deserve to die. It sucks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Is that a bicep vein I see?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I just wanna scream out all my feelings of anger and frustration


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Early


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

There is no water in the faucet again.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> There is no water in the faucet again.


Is it frozen?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's a shameless Valentine's day Cowboy Bebop/chinese pun: Wo Ein i.' Should make it into one of those crappy v-day cards on tumblr.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think my computer might have a virus


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Sequoia said:


> Is it frozen?


No, I don't know what the reason was. But the water supply has just been renewed so I could wash the dishes.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I think my computer might have a virus


Try "Unthreat" antivirus - it is plain and good. http://www.unthreat.com/antivirus-compare


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#1


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

V


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Big bird learns a lesson


----------



## LonelyHikikomori (Feb 8, 2015)

*insert discontent here*


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I had a teacher's aid assigned to me today in biology. Obviously they've been talking about me. I asked her what she was doing there and she told me it was because my name was on the list of students who 'might need help'. I told her that I was offended and more-less told her to **** off (not in the those words obviously lol) and I could tell that my biology teacher wasn't impressed. ****ing idiot. That's the same teacher I have the fetish for.

The teacher's aid was right in my face trying to help me with every question when I was going just fine. I was mad. I had to hold back screams of rage. My voice was louder than usual from the anger, lol. The whole class could probably hear me but I didn't really care too much. I was too frustrated, I guess.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

White


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is going to be a crummy weekend. -_-


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I've had too much caffeineeee, I don't know if that's good or bad. I feel hyper and I'm gonna use this energy to sit around on sas and be sassy. Hell yeah


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I miss my old school.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

How is it possible that I'm so awkward in every social situation imaginable?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

That feel when you see somebody who happens to visually please and realize that you're utterly inferior in terms of appearance. lol. ugh. Even my damn posture sucks. :c


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

MmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMmmmmm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#5


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10%


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

مرو​


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wrote my first poem in months and my bf said my writing style was like Edgar Allen Poe. That would be a great achievement. Lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My time is almost up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think it got up much above 10F/-12c today. The normal high for me is near 40F/+4.7c


----------



## Lyresh25 (Dec 13, 2013)

I am mom of two. I have anxiety dropping of my kids. I see students laughing at me. Seeing a me as ugly mom that looks like a gay. Every where I go of any age I see people laughing on me. How cruel is world. I don't want to go out but I have kids. during weekends we stayed home because If we go out I feel people will laugh at me


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lyresh25 said:


> I am mom of two. I have anxiety dropping of my kids. I see students laughing at me. Seeing a me as ugly mom that looks like a gay. Every where I go of any age I see people laughing on me. How cruel is world. I don't want to go out but I have kids. during weekends we stayed home because If we go out I feel people will laugh at me


:squeeze sorry you are having such a hard time. I often worry people are making fun of me too. Young people can be jerks  A lot of them probably don't notice us as much as we think though. Either way, I try to avoid younger people in stores when shopping. If they are standing near things I need I often skip getting the item or come back for it in awhile


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

GirlInterruptedd said:


> peanuts


this word is always commonly circling around in my head..... another one is ''sausages ''


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Circle


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Being organized is the key.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ugh, seriously? Not this again. It's quite annoying.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Really? That is a surprise.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:cup


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Interesting. I could've gotten 776 notes on OC I made on my old blogspot blog if I had posted it on tumblr instead of someone else doing it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, I'm here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't think I'm going to get out of life alive. Death is pretty much a sure thing. I just wish it would come sooner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Weather forecast says it will rain and thunder for 4 days in a row.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Um...I need to get out of here. :S


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thinking about walking tonight.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

*I've got a sock in my shoe.
What should I do?*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I love red bull.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

It rained hard and now the electricity went out.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Two police officers were riding the bus earlier... someone must have stolen their car


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

My cat is licking a cardboard box and it makes a sound.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> *I've got a sock in my shoe.
> What should I do?*


 jsut be careful that you dont put your foot in it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Time will tell


----------



## ssonbb (Feb 15, 2015)

The prophet (peace and blussings of Allah be upon him) Said : "Charity is necessary for every muslem " The prophet was asked : what if a person has nothing?, the prophet replied :" He should work with his own hands for his benefit and then give something out of such earning in charity " The companion asked : what if he is not able to work ?, The prophet said :"He should help poor and needy persons " The companian further asked : what if he cannot do even that ?, The prophet said :" He should urge others to do good " The companian submitted :what if he lacked that also ? , the prophet said :" He should check himself from doing evil ; that is also charity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

vent goes here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Baby tell me why.....


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

The Michael Jordan of drunk driving played his final game tonight
And burdened by his loneliness he wanted to feel alive
His laziness built the pyramids and his solitude was a knife
The Michael Jordan of drunk driving played his final game tonight


----------



## KoolKat (Feb 6, 2015)

I am currently debating whether to get up and run on the treadmill or to lay here in my lethargic state all day.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

It is the 31st century, Ulysses killed the giant Cyclops when he rescued the children and his son Telemachus. But the ancient gods of Olympus are angry and threaten a terrible revenge.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

There's nothing more satisfying than watching a compulsive liar almost implode with rage after exposing himself out to be one, time and time again, infront of other people.

I mean the slimey type..

Yes, I am a little twisted.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Daylight savings is approaching


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Freezing. Slowly watching as your body dies, feeling that marvelous cold rolling through you, filling you, cutting you, until you drift off into eternal slumber. All alone in the world.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ahahaha

i'm starting to barely even care.

apathy is coming.

i guess the constant torture at school wears out my emotions.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

点


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

01


----------



## aloneinmythoughts (Feb 9, 2015)

I secretly hate the people in my clarinet section for marching band.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lol i'm an embarrassment


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Some say he doesn't like to get his helmet wet. :stu An if he lived where it snowed every Winter, he wouldn't freak out every time the white stuff came falling from the sky. 

All we know is, he's called the Stig.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Some say he doesn't like to get his helmet wet. :stu An if he lived where it snowed every Winter, he wouldn't freak out every time the white stuff came falling from the sky. 

All we know is, he's called the Stig. :yes


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I want to go to a concert that headlines Jimi Hendrix, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Randy Rhodes, Dimebag, Kurt Cobain, Janis Joplin, Jim Morrison, John Bonham, John Lennon, Muddy Waters & Cliff Burton.

Guess I need to go to heaven.


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

Going to go watch the show Catfish now haha and can't wait for Conan O'Brien's show tonight. It seems like it's going to be pretty funny.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Lollipops and sunshine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

hmm.........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

So softly a super god dies


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anything. i think i said that before on here.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

fuuuuuuck my old posts here are obnoxious lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAA Bodyform


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Not here it isn't.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I could really go for some banana pancakes right about now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

libhbh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0ahih


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

who would win in a maths problem solving competition. ? Newton or Einstein? . i think it'd be Einstein by quite a way to be honest.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to go get my meds.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm never going to see you again, am I?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

You were dead by the time that I had found you.

Your blood was spilled on the couch where we had first kissed. 
So I carried you west to the sea so I could wash you.

_Your body felt just like a back pack. _

And I don't know what they did to your face. 
But I don't like it.

You lived large till the day they finally caught you. 
They cut out your tongue so you would not scream when you came to. 
And you pissed blood, and they chained you up when you turned blue.

_Your body felt just like a t-shirt. _

And I wanna build a tower to all they nicer things you could have been..
but I don't like it.

You were dead by the time that I had found you.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I could really go for some chocolate chip waffles right about now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

死亡


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

* anything blue....... anything blue.... anythign blue*


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

spoiling kilobravos pattern


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can't find the broom. I know it didn't just walk off but it should be easy to find in this trailer. I don't see it anywhere. I checked the porch. I think the broom decided it had enough and left.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm such a disgusting person


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I need to buy a USB sound adapter or something. It seems like it'd be an essential thing to have if you have a Dell laptop since the headphone jacks always quit working. I think they must design them to stop working faster than previous models every year.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why does physical pain feel so good?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

生活需要被销毁


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

'I wish I had a cigarette for every time a perfect stranger asked me for a cigarette 
but I wonder what a cigarette will really do to help that person out. 
I wish to God I had some spare change for every time a perfect stranger asked me for some spare change 
but there's not enough spare change in the world to make such an empty gesture count.'


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm broken..... I'm in a hole that I can't climb out of.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I recently visited the "Society and culture" section of the site... I was hoping for interesting debate about the nature of the world we've built for ourselves, and how sort of memes in our society might of come about and if they have any real value.. Like deconstruction of the things we take for granted and ****. But no, practically every singe thread consists of "HUR DUR LIBERALS R DUM" inevitably followed by "NOO REPUBLICANS R DUM" And continued until one side gets bored and someone starts a new thread for them to argue in until exhaustion.

Disappointment.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

My body hurts and I feel like crap. I want to change, but I probably wont. Still I hope next month, I'll have more motivation.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

These headphones have had a really good run considering they only costed me like $25. I've had them since about June or July last year and they're still working well. Surprising considering I use them literally every day and I've accidentally tugged on the cord many times. They're still available, so if this pair breaks, I'll just buy another of the same pair.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

No sleep. Supposed to go to the hairdressers. Do not have the energy to go... Ugh.


Just do itttttttt.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

My cat likes to sunbathe so much.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Read an interesting article of this preacher that went a whole year without believing in God and turned Atheist. It blew my mind.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Reached my favit number.... 


888


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

It's another nice day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another day same problems.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I will try to finish 510 page test book until this sunday.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

How I wish for freedom and a big butt. But maybe I don't need a big butt. I just need a biiiig..... Smile. I should go study the Talmud now or something like that. OK see ya later.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I spend too much time here.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

“Heard joke once: Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed. Says life seems harsh and cruel. Says he feels all alone in a threatening world where what lies ahead is vague and uncertain. Doctor says, "Treatment is simple. Great clown Pagliacci is in town tonight. Go and see him. That should pick you up." Man bursts into tears. Says, "But doctor...I am Pagliacci.”


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

kivi said:


> My cat likes to sunbathe so much.


Cats are solar powered!


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I saw you coming from a mile away, the umbrella couldn't hide the beauty underneath, a glance out of the corner of your eye will do I guy like me. :sigh

Shakespeare eat your heart out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Please grandma stop calling me.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

nope nope


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Ever feel like you've posted something on this site so stupid that you feel should just delete your whole account and never come back..?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

It's Friday (the 13th).


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Jcgrey said:


> Cats are solar powered!


They are cute. My cat lays on the radiator (it is not hot) and he sunbathes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

NCAA tournament is almost here.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I wish I could share more with other people but I can't. It's too hard to trust people. Aside from a select group of friends, who, most of the time, I don't regret telling things too.

Even when I'm expressing a common sentiment, I can't do it naturally without it being odd. It's just how I am. My "normal" thoughts come from an abnormal brain. It's like they carry a different scent. Everyone smells it.

It's like I self-tag myself as an alien just through my nature. I see how others are. I consider how I might be more like them. But it'd be like a vampire eating human food. I'd get sick and cough up blood.

Whatever I am, I can be okay with it sometimes... but the isolation does get to me now and then. It's hard to hold back on expressing yourself. Or of not being able to at all in many situations. Sometimes I just want to share but I feel like I'll get bitten.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have no idea how to fix my problems, I think its too late.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd like to be friends with more girls IRL. Def.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why is it so hot in here?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My days are getting longer and longer.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just remembered a funny moment from a few weeks ago. I told my bf to say "Ooh, haha" in that tone of voice that a guy would use when he sees a girl he likes in public. xD And I told him to pop his collar while he was saying it and right as he was popping his collar, his game on his phone made a noise (can't describe how it sounded but it went perfectly with the popping collar thing) and it made it seem like he was in a 50s movie for some reason.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so much smarter than the rest of my family members. Its hard to talk to them sometimes.


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl (Mar 14, 2015)

I am watching criminal minds and it's really depressing, but I can't stop. 
_I hate that somebody would choose to hurt anyone, this world, our world, scares the **** out of me_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm bitter. The reasons why are pretty simple, and insignificant. Is it human nature, or a dysfunctional personality? Im pretty tired of fighting it. And if I give up, it wont affect anyone, since no one will want to be around me.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

One nice day of weather and then it's back into the ice box.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why do I keep trying?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Your perspiration is an imitation of a celebration.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

The only person you should be better then,
Is the person you were yesterday. 
I might start writing a journal instead of venting my life problems on here.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

fuc* this. ...!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope I get to go to that party at the end of the month. It's a mini party but at least it's a party. And I need to get drunk.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lool


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

My classroom is cold. We have an air conditioner but some of my classmates find this room warm. So we don't use it but I feel cold.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

opcorn. anything crunchy..... munchy.....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

They really think I'm going.


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

¿Hay alguien aquí que hable español?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Never trust a clown.

Run.

As fast as you can.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10,9,8,7,6,5..


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Heh I think I'm in love with my own sadness such an isolated feeling of pain that I have felt for so long, it has become "part" of me. Such tenderness in the visage of internal anguish, so much sorrow and longing. Yet I do nothing about it or even know how, deluding myself, as if pain gives me strength only in turn to be tormented by dreams, illusions, and visions of what could have been. Whatever I am, a razor sharp mind, forceful will, yet so fragile emotionally, so easily shattered like a glass sword. ****ing pathetic, I disgust myself in so many ways.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I need to buy sheets for my bed. My (sort of) gf told me, yeah, ya know, you need to wash the blankets we sleep on, and get some sheets for your bed. I'm so f-ing embarrassed.

Silk sheets? Hmmm....idk. 10,000 count thread sheets? Idk.

Maybe I should just put down one of those vinyl mattress gaurds and pour a bunch of baby oil on it and we could just go to town forever, man.

I have some serious decisions to make.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went walking down to the powerlines and walked like a mile and a half. I might start doing that every other day.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

We were somewhere _around Barstow on the edge of the desert when the drugs began to take_ hold..


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Zyriel said:


> Heh I think I'm in love with my own sadness such an isolated feeling of pain that I have felt for so long, it has become "part" of me. Such tenderness in the visage of internal anguish, so much sorrow and longing. Yet I do nothing about it or even know how, deluding myself, as if pain gives me strength only in turn to be tormented by dreams, illusions, and visions of what could have been. Whatever I am, a razor sharp mind, forceful will, yet so fragile emotionally, so easily shattered like a glass sword. ****ing pathetic, I disgust myself in so many ways.


That was nice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like its going to be a long night for me.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

This shark swallow you whole, a chomping, a little tenderizing, down you go.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Still at it.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

MTV should of just made the Jersey Shore with this guy instead.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm wrapped in my blankie on the couch. I feel like I could fall asleep even though I just woke up but I'm not doing that. I always have a limit to how much sleep I get so I don't overdo it. xD


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I managed to skim stones today


----------



## GrumpyAngryTenseKat (Mar 22, 2015)

I get this pain. I look around . I'm still in pain. Maybe this is just repercussion of being a drug addict. Maybe it's just the pain. I look around and I see smiles, I'm in more pain. I can't control this feeling. My calf muscle tightens , so does my chest. I'm in pain everywhere. It won't stop. I tried to make it stop. I have a few friends but barely. They don't know my pain. I'm 19 but it feels like I've gone through this battle for a century. Im in college; I have two jobs and they tell me I don't have to be like this. I wonder why they think I would choose to be like this...the ticking in my head. I'm confused and can't stop being angry. I want too stop but I can't. I'm still in pain. It radiates through my chest.. The pain gets worse. I get shoots of pain under my ribs. I don't want to be like this anymore. It hurts. I just want to disappear most of the time but this pain will still follow me. I feel like a ghost inside but the pain is still here reminding me I'm still alive. I need help but I don't want help. So this pain will reside.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm slowly fading away...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Something thicker than despair
Rides upon the midnight air
The smell of blood, the taste of prey
We spy you hiding Gilles de Rais


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

School is a truly evil, sick, disgusting, detestable, repulsive, grotesque, morbid, vile, ghastly place that provides me nothing but pure suffering, day in, day out.

I can't wait to vent to my therapist on Friday. It will be immensely satisfying to release at least some of my insatiable anger and hatred towards the retched place. 

I believe that school is sending me death. Return to sender.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This milkshake is good.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

COme to my basement yall


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thinking about the past and opportunities I missed out on.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hoi!. stop it ! right now ! I mean it . !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why me? Just why me?


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Green poop is speading


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want a beanie hat now.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I've been listening to this Ministry song all day.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Life is complicated. It's complicated enough right now to make my f-ing head spin.

Sumbiiatch.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I get way too anxious over the "seen at: (insert time here)" thing on Facebook chat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I missed American Idol tonight, damn.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

*When you see it*


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Every forum needs a thread like this.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

HellCell said:


> Every forum needs a thread like this.


Agreed.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

just ate an entire little caesars 5 buck pizza on my own and now i feel like ****. i think i'm going to die


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

1 + 1 = 2
2 + 2 = 4
3 + 3 = 6
4 + 4 = 8
5 + 5 = 10


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> 1 + 1 = 2
> 2 + 2 = 4
> 3 + 3 = 6
> 4 + 4 = 8
> 5 + 5 = 10


I'm liking this post way more than I should lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I feel like a zombie.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

HellCell said:


> I'm liking this post way more than I should lol.


Haha thank you, I stared at it myself for a couple of seconds after posting it, for whatever reason :b


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー
　 猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー
　猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー

　　ーナマ猫ーナマ猫ーナマ猫ーナマ猫ーナマ猫ーナマ猫
　　 ーナマ猫ーナマ猫ーナマ猫ーナマ猫ーナマ猫ーナマ猫
　　　ーナマ猫ーナマ猫ーナマ猫ーナマ猫ーナマ猫ーナマ猫

　　猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー
　 猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー
　猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー猫マナー


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I hope things get better.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Bleep bloop blop


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i gotta say there's nothing more humbling than taking stool guaiac tests and then giving said test samples to a cute med tech knowing they're going to examine your paintings. jesus, it's a strange life we live.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol. If parent teacher meetings are bad, job interviews must be much worse. Cool.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

It's getting late now.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> It's getting late now.


True , I'm going outside now to wander around and see if I encounter any supernatural creatures ..goodnight everyone


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

blue2 said:


> True , I'm going outside now to wander around and see if I encounter any supernatural creatures ..goodnight everyone


You should go to bed :b Goodnight!


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

There are no more barriers to cross. All I have in common with the uncontrollable and the insane, the vicious and the evil, all the mayhem I have caused and my utter indifference toward it I have now surpassed. My pain is constant and sharp, and I do not hope for a better world for anyone. In fact, I want my pain to be inflicted on others. I want no one to escape. But even after admitting this, there is no catharsis; my punishment continues to elude me, and I gain no deeper knowledge of myself. No new knowledge can be extracted from my telling. This confession has meant nothing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gothic Cupcakes is a tubular username.

----------------

I saw some man outside today and he looked like he was taking something out of the ground. He kept walking around his property, too. I should have done a voiceover of him. xD


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

This looks way too clean to be an actual gas station.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

It is Saturday.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need a haircut so bad.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I should probably stay away from multiplayer FPS games. They tend to exasperate feelings of inferiority, and in turn, suicidal thoughts and self harm urges. Shame there's such a heavy multiplayer focus these days in the FPS genre.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

shelbster18 said:


> Gothic Cupcakes is a tubular username.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> I saw some man outside today and he looked like he was taking something out of the ground. He kept walking around his property, too. I should have done a voiceover of him. xD


I've only just noticed this, what do you mean by tubular?:b


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Write anything in this thread


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I've only just noticed this, what do you mean by tubular?:b


oh it means good :yes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I gotta rock dudes its 2am and I have a member of the bovine species to feed cause its mother died :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am wheezing.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

blue2 said:


> oh it means good :yes


Ohh right. Well I have to thank them :b


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Got a confusing response.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I've only just noticed this, what do you mean by tubular?:b


Tubular means cool. xD


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

shelbster18 said:


> Tubular means cool. xD


Well, thank you :b


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*OMG !!! Post 4000 !!! 4k...... * :yay :yay :eyes


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm doing the launderé. Afterwards I will put them in the dryér. Boring tasks are more fun if you give them fancy names.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

hugs and kisses










Beep boop


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

There won't be nothing to fear soon.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

So I might have had a dream of someone from sas last night soo weird.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so happy I want to cry. But nothing different has happened..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its ok not to be ok......... We don't have to be ordinary.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I was in the library earlier and there was a woman complaining that to print a sheet of paper costs 10p. Now depending on the printer, ink costs roughly about £19.99, so why would you pay that amount for something unless you know you're going to be using it regularly. 

If it's one sheet of paper you're better spending 10p than opening up something that's what... 1000000th of the price and will eventually dry up.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

There was nothing on tv today :/


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

rummage


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Good Friday everyones invited to heaven big party


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

realy ? can I write ANYTHING here/

ok here goes. 

****** ***** **** **** **** *** * *** ! I had to censor it. haha


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

We could have been something (freshman college crush many years ago) but due to our socioeconomic differences in status and the fact that I'm not your type, oh well. Not bothered. I'm sure you've found a girl that is upper middle class, white colla.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

blue2 said:


> Good Friday everyones invited to heaven big party


Jesus died yesterday. He's dead, dead I say!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

anything


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Life is boring :|


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

get outta here kanye west


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Note to self.... don't trust people.


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

type anything in this strand


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

What is going on? I don't understand. I seriously do not understand a thing! People are such complicated creatures... :/


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I want the requested temporary ban back. It was a great way to get away for people who can't seem to keep away, otherwise(like me). I'm so sick of this place, but I know that if I take a break I'll be back in a week, even though I don't want to. SAS is like a filthy drug I can't stop using.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

probably offline said:


> I want the requested temporary ban back. It was a great way to get away for people who can't seem to keep away, otherwise(like me). I'm so sick of this place, but I know that if I take a break I'll be back in a week, even though I don't want to. SAS is like a filthy drug I can't stop using.


Although in the end it is your choice, I don't really see much point, personally. For the people who always come back, they will probably keep wanting to come back, and if they don't, then they just don't login. Maybe in the end we all sort our lives out, right? and if you try to keep away, you would be wasting as much time wanting to be here. I would try and not worry about it too much, as we are all here for the same reasons


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Although in the end it is your choice, I don't really see much point, personally. For the people who always come back, they will probably keep wanting to come back, and if they don't, then they just don't login. Maybe in the end we all sort our lives out, right? and if you try to keep away, you would be wasting as much time wanting to be here. I would try and not worry about it too much, as we are all here for the same reasons


Join date march 2015. You'll probably understand one day. I never thought I would become addicted to this site when I first joined, and I didn't see how destructive and negative the atmosphere is until I had been here for a while(I'm not the only one who feels this way). If I could stay away, I wouldn't need the ban. Thanks for the concern, though


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I want the requested temporary ban back. It was a great way to get away for people who can't seem to keep away, otherwise(like me). I'm so sick of this place, but I know that if I take a break I'll be back in a week, even though I don't want to. SAS is like a filthy drug I can't stop using.


Un-save your password and delete the bookmark. It's amazing that I'm so goddamn lazy that I can't even be bothered to lean over to type.

Having said that, I recently re-saved my password. Stupid SAS.


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet (Mar 2, 2015)

can't find the exit
can't find the exit
can't find the exit
 can't find the exit 
can't find the exit
Found the door.
It leads to...
temporary backdrop. why am I on this site?
so cold. cold. cold.cold.
can't speak.
WoRdS?!!?
who are you? by what business are you reading this? Look Away! A curse on you!


frAcTured, washed in bleach. 


falling rain...drip drip...... streamed consciousness 


Ha, you're still reading, aren't you? how sweeeeet :]


count to three.... and..... WAKE UP! 
step outside, outside.
Breathe the air (it's breathable)
there's nothing....









mold it to your liking


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

probably offline said:


> Join date march 2015. You'll probably understand one day. I never thought I would become addicted to this site when I first joined, and I didn't see how destructive and negative the atmosphere is until I had been here for a while(I'm not the only one who feels this way). If I could stay away, I wouldn't need the ban. Thanks for the concern, though


I can understand that. It's kind of like how people have trouble making friends, and a few years pass and you think "no, it's fine... I will sort it out one day" then time passes... and passes, and then you feel like you're aging in the background of everything else. But whatever our problems are, we should all give hope that one day, things WILL change, as hard as it does indeed come. But whatever you feel you need to do!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

probably offline said:


> I want the requested temporary ban back. It was a great way to get away for people who can't seem to keep away, otherwise(like me). I'm so sick of this place, but I know that if I take a break I'll be back in a week, even though I don't want to. SAS is like a filthy drug I can't stop using.





probably offline said:


> Join date march 2015. You'll probably understand one day. I never thought I would become addicted to this site when I first joined, and I didn't see how destructive and negative the atmosphere is until I had been here for a while(I'm not the only one who feels this way). If I could stay away, I wouldn't need the ban. Thanks for the concern, though


LOL I feel this exact way everytime I waste like upwards of 4 hours on here posting meaningless ****. I just can't keep away since I don't know what else to do to make the time go faster so I can hit the sack and start this **** all over again tomorrow. God someone please shoot me.. :|


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

anyways where was I? oh yeah, the new Waxahatchee album came out today :boogie I guess I'll be preoccupied for a little bit. woo hoo


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

***** **** **** *** ! there , I said it. !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You know what.... I'm actually kind of hot. Still need to improve tho.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.newrepublic.com/article/113176/science-loneliness-how-isolation-can-kill-you

Long, but interesting article on loneliness.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Today might be a game changer for me.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Words are pretty cool.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm garbage. Complete trash. Utterly worthless. I ****ing hate this life and would kill myself if it was convenient to do so. Just **** everything. I hate being depressed. I hate being unable to connect with people because I'm so emotionally stunted. I can't afford a psychiatrist. I can't get help. I can't make friends. The only thing left to do is to wait and die.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*Bold*
_Italic_
Underline
Align Left
Align Center​Align Right​


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I can't stand it when people close doors loud. Having to hear that is an easy way to get me to go from 0-60 in 1 second.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

tea111red said:


> I can't stand it when people close doors loud. Having to hear that is an easy way to get me to go from 0-60 in 1 second.


This is interesting because this happened to me today and I remember reading your post last night, and it instantly reminded me of this somehow haha :b


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> This is interesting because this happened to me today and I remember reading your post last night, and it instantly reminded me of this somehow haha :b


Hehe!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I wonder.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

At the location we were at today at work, this hot, and I mean really hot, girl kept staring me down. She was kind of giving me the creeps, tbh. She came over twice to pick up something I dropped and handed it to me. I said "thanks" you know, and she said you're welcome and just stared at me.

Wtf. I'm not sure if she wanted to **** me or kill me. It was just....creepy.

Right before we clocked out I'm standing there talking to my sweetie, and she's way down the aisle, 40 feet or so away. And she's staring at me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Goodnight SAS.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh.

...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

死亡


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10..9...8..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm fading so fast.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just got some pizza..... yes!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes. No. I don't know. Maybe. Why? When? How?

The answer to these questions is really just penguins.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread fattist?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've got my fan on but I'm still hot...ugh.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

HOI! stop that! ,. stop doing that you cretin! immediately. ! Silence . ! dont make me get ''Mr Paddle'' again!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I received a phone call today from a mysterious woman. I had to check myself in the mirror to make sure I wasn't Japanese. And all this just after I had stuck my Penne Arabiata in the microwave. Luckily I don't own a cat, so I had a good idea this was reality after all. The woman said she wanted to hire me for sex. I said I found that highly unlikely. It reminded me of the time someone phoned up wanting to buy my Nissan Cherry. She was adamant. I said I wasn't sure. Then there was a knock at the door. My letterbox opened and she was beckoning me from the other side. I knew something was wrong but I wasn't sure what. Then I realised. I don't have a letterbox on my door. This had to be a dream in that case. This was great news. I could have sex after all! No need to think of the consequences. I grabbed at the door handle and dramatically pulled it open. She was chain smoking. Of course it was only one cigarette but somehow I knew it was one in an unbroken cycle of cigarettes. She was the old lady from Beetlejuice. I tried to make myself wake up. I tried screaming thinking the noise might wake me, but the cigarette smoke caught in my throat and I coughed pathetically instead. Through the haze I could see her standing there, a look of indignation on her face. She walked passed me into my apartment and on into the bedroom.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Space... The Final Frontier.

These are the voyages of David Bowie.

To find intelligent life.

Cause there's f*** all here on Earth.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Candy floss.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I saw a major hottie today but didn't approach because of my SA....ugh. Her body was banging.


----------



## mcpon (Nov 26, 2011)

I need to eat more vegetables.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Why do things have to die :/


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm such a repulsive disgusting person.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Just For Fun


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok, so here were my options. (a), quickly duck left, dodge the claw and take him out with a spinning back kick, or (b), take the claw in the face, roll on the ground and die. 

Hmm, should have gone with (a).


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

_"That's right. You see, according to Cocteau's plan, *I'm* the enemy. Because I like to think, I like to read. I'm into freedom of speech, freedom of choice. I'm the kind of guy who would sit in the greasy spoon and think 'Gee, should I have the T-bone steak or the big rack of Barbecued spare ribs with the side order of gravy fries?' I WANT high cholesterol. I want to eat bacon, butter and buckets of cheese alright? I want to smoke a Cuban cigar the size of Cincinatti in a non-smoking section. I wanna run around naked with green jell-o all over my body reading a Playboy magazine. Why? Because maybe I feel the need to, okay pal? I've SEEN the future, you know what it is? It's made by a 47 year-old virgin in gray pajamas soaking in a bubble bath, drinking a broccoli milkshake and thinking 'I'm an Oscar-Meyer Wiener'." _


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

if you can read this..... you are looking too closely as far as I am concerned.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Been really into taking better care of my skin sun protection, antiaging kind of stuff. Sooner or later I'll just end up building a bomb shelter around me for optimal results.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Some thing's you really just need to work out for yourself..


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

technically, everything is pointless. there are 7 billion people infesting this world. one person living their life in front of a screen, unable to even make it work there, pointless. i know youre supposed to find joy in the small things, but how long can you ignore everything you cant change? i think some people are likeable, and some are not, and this carries through even in text. i think it's like life support that doesnt work forever. 

she told me he's cheated on her before, and i think i can hear him doing just that. i'm eavesdropping, but if i'm right, then it's just one more example of the pointlessness of everything. if i'm wrong, does it mean the world isnt so horrible?

i cant believe youd attack someone for saying hello. do you know what i'd give, to have people respond that way? its so pointless


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why are the garbage people just now picking up our trash?........ a day late.


----------



## NO FRIEND (Apr 9, 2015)

Everyday is a same day for me.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

There were 3 joggers today making me look bad. Next time I see one I'm going to dig a big hole in the path to teach them a lesson :troll


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so scared of getting better.......scared of going through life's obstacles.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Mm, I was right. Am I supposed to believe that you can still be a good person, yet do this kind of thing? I guess we just live on excuses because our puny little brains cant stand up to so much accountability.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Who knew pushing a button could be so terrifying :hide


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I am hungry.... again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chris Paul is a bad man.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Death himself lingers for spaghetti


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

people are so selfish, so who cares


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel so numb. Physically and mentally. My body feels heavy, as I drag it around, even though I'm light as a feather. I just got back from a walk. It's a beautiful day outside, but I just felt like a zombie, walking in slow motion. I had to mentally remind myself to keep walking so I wouldn't stop in the middle of the street. I could feel the warmth of the sun on my skin, and I knew how wonderful it would feel if I was another person. Or the old me. Just a average person, walking around on a beautiful day. I just wanted to lay down on the ground and die.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1 Nanosecond later


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Blaah. I hear ya. 

They know I'm in this room, but not when I will come out. Maybe later, maybe soon. But such is life, a cloud of gloom. Look up! It's a tree, it's the sky. Beyond these four walls, birds and freedom fly. Edit: (better ending) Who knew structure could be so limiting when the limit is the sky, we build our walls for shelter, only in dreams do we fly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so done with my therapist....ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wore my new jeans for the first time today. I must have lost a pound or two since I bought them! :yay


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

My dash is so dead ugh I regret unfollowing so many people >(


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

probably offline said:


> I feel so numb. Physically and mentally. My body feels heavy, as I drag it around, even though I'm light as a feather. I just got back from a walk. It's a beautiful day outside, but I just felt like a zombie, walking in slow motion. I had to mentally remind myself to keep walking so I wouldn't stop in the middle of the street. I could feel the warmth of the sun on my skin, and I knew how wonderful it would feel if I was another person. Or the old me. Just a average person, walking around on a beautiful day. I just wanted to lay down on the ground and die.


 when did things change to become like this?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> when did things change to become like this?


Oh, I don't even remember. It's been so long. It was particularly bad yesterday, though.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Oh, I don't even remember. It's been so long. It was particularly bad yesterday, though.


:hug the way you described it was so painful, it must be just awful to know you should be happy but can not feel that way. Do you know what happened to make yesterday one of your bad days?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> :hug the way you described it was so painful, it must be just awful to know you should be happy but can not feel that way. Do you know what happened to make yesterday one of your bad days?


It's "ok", because I'm used to it. Nothing had happend. I'm just very depressed. There are certain things I literally can't change and it makes my life seem pointless and too miserable to keep going(things I don't want to discuss). Thanks for caring, though


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

probably offline said:


> It's "ok", because I'm used to it. Nothing had happend. I'm just very depressed. There are certain things I literally can't change and it makes my life seem pointless and too miserable to keep going(things I don't want to discuss). Thanks for caring, though


That is unfortunate, maybe you will be able to accept whatever it is that you can not change. Probably not right now, if you are actively depressed, but you will have to eventually. I saw you are an atheist but you may find the serenity prayer useful anyway, you can secularize it "God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference."


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

- Hi Norma

- Oh hey joe, did you come by canoe?

- Aye, I did

- That's nice, I like a man in a canoe, there is just something about it.

- Yes I know, I read about how women really like that in one of those women's magazines once. That's why I got the canoe. Mrs Everidge was chasing after me up the street, wading through the soup. What's going on with all the tomato soup outside anyway?

- Oh, the Heinz factory had a leak, it's been on the news. The whole village is flooded. 

- It's crazy Norma. And the waves are huge, I nearly got turned over in my canoe a couple of times. 

- Aye I was seeing that on the TV. There was a man from Exeter university saying about it. He was saying that the waves were all to do with the moon and that the moon has a bigger gravitational pull on tomato soup than on normal water because of the extra density or tomatoes or something in the soup.

- Is that.. Is that tomato soup your eating there Norma? I hope it's out a tin.

- Uch, I just opened my window and dipped my cup in it and heated it up in the microwave. It's fine.

- No Norma. You can't be doing that. You could have dog piss and everything in it.

- It tastes fine to me.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

probably offline said:


> ...












:rub


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> :rub


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

*Can you feel the sunshine does it brighten up your day
Don't you feel that sometimes You just need to run away*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

All I want is to be able to help someone. I am so useless.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Why?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> All I want is to be able to help someone. I am so useless.


No, you are not useless!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Whataburger has the best milkshakes......like omg.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Ugh. I don't want that to be me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So I hear there is a Blue Bell Ice Cream recall?.....since when?....I'm eating some now.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"I came home and I heard a distinct sound coming from my master bedroom, so I go in there and I look at my wife and shes ****ing the mailman! and I say '***** you cheating on me with my own wife?!'"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I am hungry and am too tired to get up and get something to eat :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

,


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Being a virgin at 24 is hell....ugh.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I think Suicide Squad's Joke looks interesting. Have to see how he plays.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Why am I even here?


'Cause you luv us.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm losing all motivation to live.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

The only solution is to bury myself in some interest. I can't keep thinking about this.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

That karate kid really did age well.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

u no me


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why is it so important?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm fading fast, I want out so bad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay, lady.

It is NOT appropriate to pass gas in the macaroni aisle, even if it is in front of your kidz! All I wanted was a $1 box of Kraft Macaroni and Cheese and I had to encounter the stench. Your little girl was just dancing around as if nothing had happened. If you really need to go to the restroom that bad, there is a restroom just down by the lunch meats and the milk refrigerators. Please take advantage of that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

你不明白这一点


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

now good things are being ruined because of what i'm associating them w/.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tea111red said:


> now good things are being ruined because of what i'm associating them w/.


what are you going to do?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

inna sense said:


> what are you going to do?


probably avoid those things till i'm no longer bothered or i've made a new association that isn't negative, lol.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tea111red said:


> probably avoid those things till i'm no longer bothered or made a new association that isn't negative, lol.


 good luck  ...i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

inna sense said:


> good luck  ...i hope you feel better soon.


Thanks


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Why couldn't I be born a dragon :cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That moment when you listen to the same song over and over again.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

blue2 said:


> Why couldn't I be born a dragon :cry


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I dun goofed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My scars tell my story.


----------



## Araminta (Apr 10, 2014)

its not cringey its part of the struggle


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

My Mother said, I never should
Play with the gypsies in the wood;
If I did, she would say,
You naughty girl to disobey.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to break out.....I need to do something crazy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you God for q-tips.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

cant you see what I have written here? could be literally 'anything''


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

The world is sick,
I think it might die.
I'll watch it go through these dusty blinds..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You only live once...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My youngest daughter bought her favorite soda when we were out last weekend...Big Blue. It's blue soda. I'm not even kidding. Blue soda. And she was bouncing off the walls. I'm guessing it's loaded with sugar.

So in her sugar-induced high, when I was able to get in a word sideways, I asked her if it was smurf pee. I mean, hey, it could be. Pee from smurfs. Between uncontrollable laughter from her and her other brother and sister I concluded, yep, must be.

I asked her if it really was smurf pee, and even said so on the label, if she would drink it, if it turned her into a smurf for thirty minutes. And all three of them at once, in unison, shouted, "YES!"

Nothing like being the dad of tweens. And one teen. God help me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Man this is a good game......can't wait to go to sleep though.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just ordered me a Chucky doll and a Ouija board.........yes! :evil


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I woke this morning to yet another day. My curtains blazing a glorious red from the morning sunshine. I felt refreshed and ready for the day ahead. No time to waste then - time to get up! I extended my left leg out beyond the reaches of my bed and down onto the floor. Immediately my body threw up signals that something immanent was being done to my person. Sparks and whistles fizzing through my brain. I looked down and sure enough I had stood on something pointy. I turned my foot slightly and saw that it was a staple - one which must have been perfectly balanced on the shag of the carpet so as to point demonically in the air, expectantly waiting on it's first flesh of the day. I pulled my left leg up towards my face for a closer inspection. One prong of the staple was deep inside toe L2* and the other prong deep inside toe L3 - my two favourite toes! I had stapled my two favourite toes together. I got back into bed. It wasn't going to be my day after all.

* I use an identification system similar to that of dentists to identify my toes. The toe nearest the middle being 1, counting out to toe 5 on the outside. L and R denoting which foot of course.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

^Ouch

_Kylie_... the name just rolls off the tongue :love2


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i hate to wonder what they all think of me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope today is better than yesterday.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I press the C button on my laptop keyboard and all hell breaks loose below. The guard on duty bellows out that his key has been pressed. A puff of pride lifts the curls of his moustache a little closer to his nose. The ones and zeros rush to their post, jumping up and down with excitement. Their leader, a one, charges off and the others follow behind, zipping along the copper at lightning speed. Ones and zeros arm in arm, happy as can be, on their journey along the line, the green fields to either side and off in the distance some buildings, what look like large black warehouses and some water tanks perhaps. Along they go playing their symphony of dots and nots, yes's and no's, bits and bobs; a symphony for triangle in C minor perhaps. As they arrive at their destination they are welcomed by the overseer of the pixels. He waits until all eight messengers have arrived and with a sense of satisfaction (for he had guessed it would be a c) he shouts "SMALL C" to the pixel nearest. Along the line the word (or rather letter) goes, from pixel to pixel the hushed sound of the letter c repeated over and over. Eventually the message gets to the group of 32 pixels that were put on high alert. More excitement - but they must contain themselves below their hats. It's the letter c. Twelve pixels take their white sombrero off, replacing it with the black sombrero they had tucked under their arm, and there on screen appears the letter c.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I am typing this just to say that I am going to say something which was always going to end up being nothing at all, referring to what I just said.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

Went for a walk and this guys car was about to get towed.the guy comes out and starts screaming at them


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a nap again!
....and a shower


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

anything in this thread, lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I know when someone's trying to pull a fast one!


----------



## rdcapd (May 25, 2014)

Anyone watches "modern family" and imagine it takes place after "married with children "... peg died and they all change names and moved tl a new town. He traded in shoe salesman for closets. He still like annoying controlling women this one looks better in my opinion...


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

And the wind cried... _Kylie _:love2


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a horrible toothache right now....ugh.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-michael-j-breus/rocking-to-sleep_b_890553.html


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

'I don't think they should increase council tax spending on police here, but we won't offer more money either. We will continue to fund the county as though it were a rural area. Murder capital of the UK you say? But the crime rate has fallen a little, and they're doing such a good job considering how much money they have. Let's see them struggle on.' - David Cameron.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yayyy!
Yay?
Yay...
Yay.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## ksevile (Jan 18, 2014)

Interesting, thought-provoking and philosophical quotations pertaining to art/aesthetic theory. I wish I had the cerebral inclination to be able to write at such profound detail, length, and coverage as these, but nevertheless reading is enriching enough (even though I'm sure I don't fully understand the actual desired/attached and to be perceived import they had in mind). Nonetheless, they may just be vacuous verbigiberation (as one calculated observer has once noted concerning the latter author--of course the veracity/versimilitude of this claim is inherently in disputation).



(written by) Theodor Adorno said:


> It is self-evident that nothing concerning art is self-evident anymore, not its inner life, not its relation to the world, not even its right to exist. The forfeiture of what could be done spontaneously or unproblematically has not been compensated for by the open infinitude of new possibilities that reflection confronts. In many regards, expansion appears as contraction.





(written by) Friedrich Nietzsche said:


> ...the greatness and indispensability of art lie precisely in its being able to produce the appearance of a simpler world, a shorter solution of the riddle of life. No one who suffers from life can do without its appearance, just as no one can do without sleep... Art exists so that the bow shall not break.





(written by) Georg Friedrich Wilhelm Hegel said:


> The fact that the concrete accrues to both sides of art, i.e. to both content and its presentation, is precisely the point in which both can coincide and correspond with one another; just as, for instance, the natural shape of the human body is just a sensuously concrete thing, capable of displaying spirit, which is concrete in itself, and of showing itself in conformity with it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm a sugar addict.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to go return this ps4 already.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

"I know it seems too wrong to be right
This way is so much harder to fight
But in the end I know it is true
This way is better, it's better for you"


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

"laughs" I got my eye on you


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Godojay sambaka.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm searching for something that doesn't exist.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anything? seriously?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

The Restaurant at Meadowood's homepage is my new stress reliever. Gotta love the wine counties.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

这是一个可悲的，误译的句子，你不会明白反正


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mom points at my face and says "what's that" pointing at a pimple, I'm like a pimple I guess.....she goes on to say wow you have bad skin.....I'm like you have bad skin, you probably passed it down to me genetically. She is so dumb and rude at times.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

broke a $200 brand new tv today. had it for less than 5 months. destroyed in 3 seconds. **** my life.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

Yo, Yo, Yo!
Aaaaaall, youuuuu
Suckah emcee's ain't got nothin' on me!
On my grades, on my lines. You can't touch Kevin G!
I'm a Mathlete, so nerd is inferred.
But forget what you heard,
I'm like James Bond the Third.
Sh-Sh-Shaken, not stirred. I'm Kevin Gnapoor.
The G is silent when I sneak in your door,
And make love to your woman on the bathroom floor.
I don't play it like Shaggy. You'll know it was me.
Cuz the next time you see her she be like "Ohhh! Kevin G!!!"


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

A few hours from now, I'm really gonna hate myself.


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Boobies


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, it might reach 90° today.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can't believe I had to explain to someone what a kegstand is. I felt like I was the one who knew a word that someone else didn't know. I thought everyone knew what a kegstand was. It's pretty cool having to explain a word to someone else instead of the other way around.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bạn sẽ không hiểu được điều này


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I really am a disaster of a person.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Amon said:


> Bạn sẽ không hiểu được điều này


oh yeah? 

fifth oil train derailment this year. Not a lot of them in my state, of course we're safe because we take 2 years to rebuild a road.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

The cuts itch


----------



## booored (Jun 19, 2011)

gwil <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

I loved @meepie signature


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so hungry right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go run, but I am still CHAFED!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.1


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

still in customs. guess i won't be getting it tomorrow


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

cartwheel on 2 jaguars.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

If I die before I wake, thank you.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I just want to escape from reality


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

dark side


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Its too hot, all of my clothes are in the washing machine, and I hate everything


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.
​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Every day is a grind....... damn you SA.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

"If shame had a face I think it 
would kind of look like mine 
If it had a home would it be my eyes
Would you believe me if I said I'm tired of this
Well here we go now one more time 

I tried to climb your steps
I tried to chase you down
I tried to see how low I could get it down to the ground
I tried to earn my way
I tried to tame this mind
You better believe that I tried to beat this"


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

"Does it scare you that I can 
Be something different than you 
Would it make you feel 
More comfortable if I wasn't 
Well you can't control me 
And you can't take away from me who I am 

Cause everyone is looking 
Everyone is laughing 
But I think everyone feels the same 
Everybody wants to feel okay 
Everybody wants to 
Everybody wants to feel 

There goes my pain 
There goes my chains 
Did you see them falling 
Because this feeling 
There has no meaning 

There goes the world 
Off of my shoulders 
There goes the world 
Off of my back "


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Honesty is a hard attribute to find
When we all want to seem like
We've got it all figured out

Well let me be the first to say that I don't have a clue
I don't have all the answers
Ain't gonna to pretend like I do


Well I haven't memorized all of the cute things to say
But I'm working on it
Maybe I'll master this art form someday
If i quote all the lines off the top of my head
Would you believe
That I fully understand all these things I've read


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it kind of felt good to have my vein poked w/ that needle the other day. i kind of like getting shots, too. haha.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I swear I just need to stop getting involved with guys. Every single time one shows me the smallest bit of attention I just crave more and more. Fml.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#0.9
​


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pancakes*

God I miss my gf right now. Wish she was here.

If she was here I'd _erect _a monument, just because, well she was here. It happens. A monument in the shape of pancakes. I would build it out of _wood_ even. Or maybe something stronger. It would be _rock hard_. Yeah. I'd erect a rock hard, wooden monument just for her, and if she wanted to she could climb it all the way to the top and kiss it and drool all over it. She could rub it all over, you know, for good luck I guess. And worship it. Maybe if she rubbed it enough for good luck, faster, and faster, and faster, and faster, I could put some hoses together and make it spew out.....

.......

pancake syrup, hot, sticky, wet pancake syrup from the top, hundreds of feet into the air. And then she could get it all over her and lick it all up. And ask for more.

God I'm a sick, sick puppy.

See, this is what happens when I go too long without seeing my gf.

Am I a pervert?

Yes, I am.

And I'm a damn good one. Just ask her.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None​


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Ya know guys we didn't come into this world , we came out of it like a wave on the ocean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so tired right now.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm feeling buzzed!


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

id be happier if i was alone. no wait. if i was alone, it would be worse. except it would at least not hurt so much. but it would hurt differently. maybe it would be worse in a different way


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

It's funny that all the people so determined to help you are never actually there when you need help.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Caffeine!


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Car woes - always get a price first before going ahead with the work or else they'll screw you over


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I want to be a librarian in the loneliest library in the world, by the sea. Even more swell if they had a noble silence rule.

The next best thing to having children is rearing plants, since they will propagate on long after you are gone and even if they don't the last crop will return to the earth where it will help breed and be taken up by new life - a piece of you in a different form. You have no guarantee with children, at some point the line may fall off and that's it. Is it pompous to want your memory to linger on long after you are gone? Probably.

徒步而行、随遇而安。
吐槽1: have some standards.
吐槽2: (to self)..jealous much?
...
*hangs head in shame*....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I already had one panic attack today can't afford another one.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

bad baby said:


> I want to be a librarian in the loneliest library in the world, by the sea. Even more swell if they had a noble silence rule.
> 
> The next best thing to having children is rearing plants, since they will propagate on long after you are gone and even if they don't the last crop will return to the earth where it will help breed and be taken up by new life - a piece of you in a different form. You have no guarantee with children, at some point the line may fall off and that's it. Is it pompous to want your memory to linger on long after you are gone? Probably.
> 
> ...


I think it's a lovely thought. Reminds me of The Fountain.

_"He said that if they dug his father's body up, it would be gone. They planted a seed over his grave. The seed became a tree. Moses said his father became a part of that tree. He grew into the wood, into the bloom. And when a sparrow ate the tree's fruit, his father flew with the birds."_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

heheh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*sits with her in an oxygen bar*...*thinks*..._i cant believe im paying money for this cr*p...but as long as she's happy i have no reason to complain...and she'd better be cooking lasagna for dinner _


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

mattmc said:


> _"He said that if they dug his father's body up, it would be gone. They planted a seed over his grave. The seed became a tree. Moses said his father became a part of that tree. He grew into the wood, into the bloom. And when a sparrow ate the tree's fruit, his father flew with the birds."_


i hope that's me someday.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

bad baby said:


> i hope that's me someday.


Yes, I would like that too. ^-^


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet (Mar 2, 2015)

its true.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i whip my hair hither and yon


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

been working on this for the past a couple of days:
*神なる君と.mp3*

.. i actually want to transcribe the whole soundtrack because it's so damn _good_, i almost feel like i spend more time listening to the bgm than actually following the game plot lolz \(^o^)/~


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi...

You seem cool. We have the same interests, I think...

Can we be friends?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Average person: it is morally good to save a child's life 
Nihilist: it is neither good nor bad to save the child's life according to nihilism 
Average person II: It is morally good to stick a baby in a blender according to nihilism 
Nihilist: it is neither good nor bad to blend a baby 

:spitNihilism is like extreme sarcasm


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

sdfblkerglm/.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Is being an angel the perfect job sitting on a cloud playing a harp all day or if they leave their job do they have to become evil can they not just take a break from work and maybe become a freelance angel like buskers, buskers could be out of work angels that are experimenting with other musical instruments








...maybe just maybe ..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anything... i did it again . LOL


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

You say "write anything in this thread" so I'm not going to. Oh wait  :b


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

Anything in this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0a2bfjh v23k


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i need to go and pee LOL>


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

I like this


http://imgur.com/9ze6L


----------



## Anxious Universe (May 17, 2015)

Bababadalgharaghtakamminarronnkonnbronntonnerronn tuonnthunntrovarrhounawns kawntoohoohoordenenthurnuk

Seems like a really interesting videogame. http://www.gamefaqs.com/ouya/721175-bababadalgharaghtakamminarronnkonnbronntonnerronn


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> been working on this for the past a couple of days:
> *神なる君と.mp3*
> 
> .. i actually want to transcribe the whole soundtrack because it's so damn _good_, i almost feel like i spend more time listening to the bgm than actually following the game plot lolz \(^o^)/~


hey what game is that from? sweet piano skills btw ^-^


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

First I'm up then I'm down.....these mood swings are killing me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am worn out!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> hey what game is that from? sweet piano skills btw ^-^


thanks! and it's from game called kami naru kimi to.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I need an Advil.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> thanks! and it's from game called kami naru kimi to.


whats that like, is it kind of a romance type game? as it happens i just ordered this earlier on today, looks really sweet x3


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I just saw a sea turtle that is swimming in the sea.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> whats that like, is it kind of a romance type game? as it happens i just ordered this earlier on today, looks really sweet x3
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> yeah, it's a romance visual novel.
> and cool, that does look pretty sweet! at first i thought it's a 18+ romance type of game but seems like it might have horror elements to it too?


yeah i think its probably quite pervy and weird xD

i'm in a bit of a gaming rut and just fancied something a bit different. this seems pretty different:lol having seen a few reviews some of it looks kinda disturbing, should be pretty cool.

on the subject of covering computer game music, have you ever seen that whole touhou scene? ive never even played the game but ive listened to loads of the remixes that people do of the music. one of the most famous ones was somebody used clips of japanese mcdonalds adverts to do a remix of one of the tunes. aka one of the most insane youtube videos of all time 






...but theres plenty of less ludicrous ones too :3


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> yeah i think its probably quite pervy and weird xD
> 
> i'm in a bit of a gaming rut and just fancied something a bit different. this seems pretty different:lol having seen a few reviews some of it looks kinda disturbing, should be pretty cool.
> 
> ...


actually i noticed right after i made that last post that it's rated teen, so it would be interesting to see how pervy they make it without being too explicit, hehe.. one of my main beefs with romance games made for girls is that the main character is usually some bashful schoolgirl that's like hazukashiiiiBLUSHBLUSH if the guy even touches her hand or something.=_='.. and then with the r18 games there's not enough plot because 50% of it is like one long hentai scene. there's never a good balance.

and thanks, i haven't heard the remixes, but for some reason my phone won't cooperate and load those youtube links (>_<)jjj so i'll try to open them on my computer later. damnit i think i need to get a new phone.........


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

ALERT!
Fish!
ALERT!
Insert!
ALERT!
Bert!


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> actually i noticed right after i made that last post that it's rated teen, so it would be interesting to see how pervy they make it without being too explicit, hehe.. one of my main beefs with romance games made for girls is that the main character is usually some bashful schoolgirl that's like hazukashiiiiBLUSHBLUSH if the guy even touches her hand or something.=_='.. and then with the r18 games there's not enough plot because 50% of it is like one long hentai scene. there's never a good balance.
> 
> and thanks, i haven't heard the remixes, but for some reason my phone won't cooperate and load those youtube links (>_<)jjj so i'll try to open them on my computer later. damnit i think i need to get a new phone.........


the main reason i think it looks pervy is the male character seems to spend most of the game in his boxers turning into a sheep xD


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

pretty good that i still remember my college id # despite not thinking about it/needing to know it for 4 yrs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

End it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay, the little storm has definitely moved out of my area. Time to run out some nerves!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0abq32kihb42kqewja


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking forward to the forum update.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> the main reason i think it looks pervy is the male character seems to spend most of the game in his boxers turning into a sheep xD


judging by that back cover it looks pretty pervy, haha. and sheep as in... the animal...? now i'm confused, lol.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.mclelun.com/img/blog/121209_animebg_04.jpg

Im pretty sure what I really end up spending my time on is being angry. Whenever I meet anyone, I cant help but feel theyre just using me, and never really care at all. Too many people, and I'm just not enough.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> judging by that back cover it looks pretty pervy, haha. and *sheep *as in... the animal...? now i'm confused, lol.


yep xD

see his lil horns coming in?










lol i cant wait to find out what the hell thats all about xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Cowabunga.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 404


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> yep xD
> 
> see his lil horns coming in?
> 
> ...


.......



...and here i thought cat ears were weird.
anyway, clue me in when you finish the game, lol.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Eat my shorts


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

'no


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

8 lbs?! I can't imagine that flying out of my womb. Oof. I'm sorry, babies. I also can't imagine being responsible for a developing psyche. *steps off soap box* I'm a chicken.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

coeur_brise said:


> 8 lbs?! I can't imagine that flying out of my womb. Oof. I'm sorry, babies. I also can't imagine being responsible for a developing psyche. *steps off soap box* I'm a chicken.


Lol. The whole childbirth experience is awesome, don't get me wrong, it's life-altering, just incredible, but it's also very bloody and very painful and pretty gruesome. Not for the faint of heart.

My ex-wife delivered a 10lb, very healthy baby girl, and then five and a half pound (each) twins. She was as big as a house. And completely miserable for nine months, each time. It was pure hell.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm all about that bass.


No treble.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

TenYears said:


> Lol. The whole childbirth experience is awesome, don't get me wrong, it's life-altering, just incredible, but it's also very bloody and very painful and pretty gruesome. Not for the faint of heart.
> 
> My ex-wife delivered a 10lb, very healthy baby girl, and then five and a half pound (each) twins. She was as big as a house. And completely miserable for nine months, each time. It was pure hell.


Wow. She must've been a brick house, bow chicka bow! Ha. But, IMO your children are lucky to have a dad as committed to them as you are. Indeed. I can't say the same for my dad, it takes loss to know what you're missing. #daddyissuesthanksforbeingadad


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

coeur_brise said:


> Wow. She must've been a brick house, bow chicka bow! Ha. But, IMO your children are lucky to have a dad as committed to them as you are. Indeed. I can't say the same for my dad, it takes loss to know what you're missing. #daddyissuesthanksforbeingadad


Lmao, nahh I just wish I got to see them more. Every other weekend just doesn't do it, relationships are not the same when you don't see them as often. That's really awesome of you to say that tho, thank you. I have mommy issues lmao, which is a huge, huge red flag for....well....everything, I guess lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It arrived today!

Lol I might be typing with hooves by then


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:frown2:

*What's wrong dude?* :frown2:

I don't know how to smile!:frown2:

*Imagine a fish eating a sour lemon!*:laugh:

Okay...:serious:

*Did it work?* :nerd:

Yes :grin2:

:grin2:


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> It arrived today!
> 
> Lol I might be typing with hooves by then












:'D

anyway, i'm going to take a break from that game. the last route i did was soooooooo tragic and depressing. need to go get me some healing therapy (i.e., look at 100000000 cute internet cat pics or something, heh)


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> :'D
> 
> anyway, i'm going to take a break from that game. the last route i did was soooooooo tragic and depressing. need to go get me some healing therapy (i.e., look at 100000000 cute internet cat pics or something, heh)


I knew a chick who was into a really sad manga, she told me she'd be sitting crying in her bed every night reading it. wtf xD

Anyway I think he's just half-sheep in his dreams, cos of the whole counting-sheep thing or something...a lot of the actual gameplay takes place in his subconscious dream world, most of the awake-time stuff is actually like watching anime. Only had a wee go before I had to go to work today, I might hoof another update in my sleep later 

How's the cat therapy progressing? I'm more of a dog person, my dog has one of those surgery lampshades on at the moment..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hukuman mati


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> I knew a chick who was into a really sad manga, she told me she'd be sitting crying in her bed every night reading it. wtf xD
> 
> Anyway I think he's just half-sheep in his dreams, cos of the whole counting-sheep thing or something...a lot of the actual gameplay takes place in his subconscious dream world, most of the awake-time stuff is actually like watching anime. Only had a wee go before I had to go to work today, I might hoof another update in my sleep later
> 
> How's the cat therapy progressing? I'm more of a dog person, my dog has one of those surgery lampshades on at the moment..


whoa, what manga is that? i will be sure *not* to read it, lol. all the games i play are sad (because what's romance without a guy who's willing to run under a bus drink poison and DIAF for you, right!!!), but there's the kind of sad that makes you cry, and then there's the kind of sad that makes you want to crawl into bed and mope for days. i can recall maybe twice in my whole life that i've cried during a game. but uhh, yea, i wouldn't be playing a game if it made me cry everyday, i'm not that much of a masochist.

ahh the subconscious dream thing, i read a 18+ manga like that a while ago, and eventually i got super confused whether the stuff was actually happening or just in his fantasies. i imagine the ending would be weird though, like, do his dreams just magically transform into real life, or does he go back to being a boring average joe.

just got a call back for a job interview next week. now i'm super excited and stressed. asafshghljjgkjsd need more cat pictures!!!! ...i like both equally i think, but cat pictures seem to be funnier. awww what happened, is your dog ok?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I like Falco


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> whoa, what manga is that? i will be sure *not* to read it, lol. all the games i play are sad (because what's romance without a guy who's willing to run under a bus drink poison and DIAF for you, right!!!), but there's the kind of sad that makes you cry, and then there's the kind of sad that makes you want to crawl into bed and mope for days. i can recall maybe twice in my whole life that i've cried during a game. but uhh, yea, i wouldn't be playing a game if it made me cry everyday, i'm not that much of a masochist.


Hehe I might have felt a slight, manly, prickling sensation near my eyes as I neared the end of mass effect 3 but as you know, tears can't have happened as thats a physical impossibility  Probably was just having some out-of-season hayfever or something :L

Hey I cant remember the name of the manga, I haz a senile =_- But it was about a kind of gothy rock chick, and her name was the name of manga, I'm sure.



> ahh the subconscious dream thing, i read a 18+ manga like that a while ago, and eventually i got super confused whether the stuff was actually happening or just in his fantasies. i imagine the ending would be weird though, like, do his dreams just magically transform into real life, or does he go back to being a boring average joe.


God I don't even want to think about what the ending is going to be like?! xD But it's been fun so far, I'm really tired tonight so I'm just gonna stick my xbox on for a bit and see how I last :] By the way...my gamebox doesn't say "teen" on it like it did in that pic. Hehe



> just got a call back for a job interview next week. now i'm super excited and stressed. asafshghljjgkjsd need more cat pictures!!!! ...i like both equally i think, but cat pictures seem to be funnier. awww what happened, is your dog ok?


Wow exciting news! I'm actually looking for jobs just now cuz I'm feeling fed up with the one I'm doing. >.< Looking for work is....just, ugghhhhhhh

Whats the job?

Actually found out for sure that the dog is going to be fine today. He had an op last week and they had to wait and do some tests and yadda yadda but he's all good now. He's been looking great since he had the op to be honest, best he's looked in ages. Full of mischief xD


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

This little light of mine I'm gonna let it shine


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

anyone seen Wayward Pines I havent I was just wondering, I didn't want to start a thread just for this so just thought I'd ask here.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I hate this forum. I wonder why I keep coming back. It's like torture. Haha.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

probably offline said:


> I hate this forum. I wonder why I keep coming back. It's like torture. Haha.


There are a lot of nice and supportive people here as well. I try to be as supportive to as many people as I can, and by being that way I've been able to converse with a lot of really wonderful people here. I saw what you posted in that other thread, and I was curious if you ever let your emotions show about things like that? If you respond to people being jerks by being cold and ignoring it, or just attacking back, you may seem unaffected and like you can take it. I know it's embarrassing to admit when 'internet things' get to you, but I do think it's better to be transparent about things like that. Ask for your support here and you will get it, but people aren't mind readers and don't know when you're upset.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I need to figure out what to do with my life. I think I would do well in an academic field. Teaching college students or working at a think tank.........


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Haven't heard this song in forever. Feels right.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

write anything ? really? even if its really, really really , really, really ,really rude ?

ok. 

***** *** **** my **** haha.


----------



## Pierre Shy (Nov 14, 2013)

What's the point of this thread?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Pierre Shy said:


> What's the point of this thread?


it's an attempt to elicit subconscious materials from the mentally ill community, the results here are collated with those from thousands of other mental health sites worldwide, the patterns emerging from the collective unconscious can help to predict anything from political coups to the best colours to use in next autumns fashions.

I try to throw a spanner in the works by being as fake as possible


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Everyone is doing something for the memorial-day weekend...trips out of state, hiking, biking, grilling, etc.

I kind of feel like a looser that I haven't any plans or communicated with anyone.
I just woke-up from sleeping a few hours and am about to watch some Anime


----------



## Pierre Shy (Nov 14, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> it's an attempt to elicit subconscious materials from the mentally ill community, the results here are collated with those from thousands of other mental health sites worldwide, the patterns emerging from the collective unconscious can help to predict anything from political coups to the best colours to use in next autumns fashions.
> 
> I try to throw a spanner in the works by being as fake as possible


I barely understood what you said  but i think you were being sarcastic x)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Huh? :con


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Eurovision song contest LMAO I don't care if I don't understand the lyrics just make it entertaining and those that sing in English do a better job than the English


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get up and ride my bike.
My tires could use some air.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> Hehe I might have felt a slight, manly, prickling sensation near my eyes as I neared the end of mass effect 3 but as you know, tears can't have happened as thats a physical impossibility  Probably was just having some out-of-season hayfever or something :L
> 
> Hey I cant remember the name of the manga, I haz a senile =_- But it was about a kind of gothy rock chick, and her name was the name of manga, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


sometimes i yawn too many times in a row and tears end up rolling down my face. at which point i pretend i'm crying because of some imaginary tragic past i never had. i get lots of manly tears from various shounen manga, too, heh.

and...uhhh..i don't really want to say on this public forum so i'll send you a pm. glad your doggie is ok.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I am a moose.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5000


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm terrified of playing chess :crying:


----------



## lifeforrent (May 12, 2015)

I'd like to write a book, I just do not know what kind of book though. I've always felt I have a good book inside me waiting to embrace pages.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000 Years


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Can I? ANYTHING at all?

There we go 

And that ^

And that ^ <-- and this

And the next (this bit)

And any possible future letters, numbers or words including within this post, including this sentence









1

Like that ^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to wash dishes.
I missed painting my mailbox due to rain. It might still be too wet. It's going to rain tomorrow, too.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Halfsleeper said:


> I'm not ready. I'm not psychologically or physically ready to live my life. When I am, I'm sure I'll be living my life to the fullest. I'm not ready but when I am my dreams will come true.
> I'll never be ready. My dreams will only be an illusion. I'll never be ready for what life has to throw at me. I'm not ready and therefore life will pass me by. I'm not ready to go out and risk anything. Life will pass me by as I tell myself over and over 'once I'm ready I'll live'. I should sit down, I've got my whole life ahead of me to waste.


You're right, so don't despair about it sweetie, go live. Even if you're not ready, even if you won't enjoy it as much as you could if you were healthy, just go and do something.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do raccoons even exist in the daytime?


----------



## Reprise (Nov 4, 2012)

its late at night
the moon shines bright
stars sit and stare
and blink tonight
stars fall down 
and crash out tonight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

15%


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

何か甘いもの欲しい………痛みで生きてる証なんてやっぱり駄目だ、勘弁してくれよ！！


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Does this cupcake have greater significance in the scheme of things?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

i wish i could take it and do something worthwhile, but i all i feel is so angry, i just want to make myself fail ._. wheres the logic


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Life is so beautiful when you're surrounded by good people who you care about.

And attractive men of course ^-^

I'm trying to be more social, more confident, less dependent on any one person, talking to more guys slowly and slowly and becoming open to the possibility of platonic friendships with men.

half of them I wouldn't trust within 2 feet of me though, because they are dogs and rely on primitive sexual instincts.

I am gravitating towards the _good_ ones. Or seemingly good ones. the ones who can have a conversation with me without looking at my chest or being so blatantly obvious about what they're thinking.

But who am I kidding, every single man on some level does it to one extent or another.

I'm just trying to weed out the bottom feeders. The ones who hit on anything with a vagina or have no filter, no base level sense above what they were taught in grade school. Can you spell g-e-n-t-l-e-m-a-n?

It is an enduring, enduring task.

Wish me luck yall. This calichick is exhausted of manhunting :frown2:

I feel like I've met some really, really good guys in the past few weeks. Some of whom can even hold eye contact with me! Hurray!!!! Why is it easier for me to make friendly with men than women is what I want to know...men...women...all the same in the end, just different parts.


----------



## Visenya (May 6, 2015)

Dorothy parker smash!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like I don't belong anywhere.

No one is like me; no one looks like me. I drift from place to place, group to group looking for a place to belong, to feel like everyone else but I'm always the odd one out.

I feel so damn different. People only look at me funny.

I wonder what they are thinking when they look at me.

She looks pretty?
She looks weird?
What is she?

I don't know if anyone knows what this feels like.

Maybe a trans person who's stuck in a different gender knows what it feels like to be different than other people...to not belong.

I feel so identity-less.

So heartless, so lost.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

"Yeah, I know nobody knows
Where it comes and where it goes
I know it's everybody's sin
You got to lose to know how to win"


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

calichick said:


> Sometimes I feel like I don't belong anywhere.
> 
> No one is like me; no one looks like me. I drift from place to place, group to group looking for a place to belong, to feel like everyone else but I'm always the odd one out.
> 
> ...


I always liked you cali. :squeeze

and a lot of what you wrote here is why I run every chance I get. It doesn't help much in the grand scheme but it's a good pressure relief valve. I'm tempted to say you're still very young and ahead of the game in the ways that count but your first reaction might be to roll your eyes and tell me I'm full of it so I won't but it is my real opinion so I just changed my mind and will stick with it.  Take good care of yourself and good things/men etc will come, er, they will arrive.

Do I sound old? I think I sound old here. But wise. Yep. :yes


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

War is hell.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

So then I win. I won the game. oooga booga booo


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

mattmc said:


> Does this cupcake have greater significance in the scheme of things?


It depends if it's gothic :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Squeak Squeaker Squeak Squeakerson
*raise acorn*


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

kesker said:


> I always liked you cali. :squeeze
> 
> and a lot of what you wrote here is why I run every chance I get. It doesn't help much in the grand scheme but it's a good pressure relief valve. I'm tempted to say you're still very young and ahead of the game in the ways that count but your first reaction might be to roll your eyes and tell me I'm full of it so I won't but it is my real opinion so I just changed my mind and will stick with it.  Take good care of yourself and good things/men etc will come, er, they will arrive.
> 
> Do I sound old? I think I sound old here. But wise. Yep. :yes


Men have arrived.

Hundreds of men.

Countless men I cannot count.

Every other man.

The problem is me, it will always be me.

I think I should have a relationship with myself first before I can count on a relationship with another person because myself HATES me. Probably my number one hater is me all along.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Haterz gonna hate, y0!


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> It depends if it's gothic :b


Does that mean a black cupcake or a fanged cupcake?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

mattmc said:


> Does that mean a black cupcake or a fanged cupcake?


It could be both, imagine if the fang face was the icing on top :b


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> It could be both, imagine if the fang face was the icing on top :b


That would be devilishly delicious! I wish I had a cupcake right now.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

calichick said:


> Men have arrived.
> 
> Hundreds of men.
> 
> ...


_good_ men.

yeah, me too. from what does your self hatred stem? It won't always be this way for you. I'm sure of it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

kesker said:


> _good_ men.
> 
> yeah, me too. from what does your self hatred stem? It won't always be this way for you. I'm sure of it.


There's been good men.

Good men
Bad men
Taken men

All types of men that's what really sucks the most..


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> Good men
> Bad men
> Taken men


You never tried ugly men ...? whats up with that


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

jammin' 2 some DEEP HOUSE


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> You never tried ugly men ...? whats up with that


ALL types of men.

Ugly men
Really attractive men
Perfect 10s
Perfect 2s
Models

It's all me, I am the problem.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

White men
Black men
Mexican men
Asian men

Every type of man on this earth

Short 
Tall
Unemployed
Really rich
Etc
Etc
Etc
Etc

I am really screwed up. I am really *****ed in the head. Last year, I've been in my head a lot and only after 24 years, I think to myself, 'there must be really something wrong with me. I've always been this way.' What is going on up there, what weird predisposition caused me to be like this?

Anti-social?
Borderline?
Sociopath?
Narcissist?
Obsessive-compulsive?
Love-shy?

I am very strange.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> Anti-social?
> Borderline?
> Sociopath?
> Narcissist?
> ...


That's cool I'm all of those things and none of them that's even more strange but maybe less :/


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> That's cool I'm all of those things and none of them that's even more strange but maybe less :/


no it's not cool blue2, it's not even remotely cool to be any of those things. We are NOT cool!

How's your Saturday going?

I'm visiting your country soon, maybe I will meet a guy like you.

Or should I say, maybe I will meet a guy like myself. Two peas in a pod.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

calichick said:


> White men
> Black men
> Mexican men
> Asian men
> ...





> I think I should have a relationship with myself first before I can count on a relationship with another person


you have any safe people you can talk to, cali?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Last night I realized that I'm evil deep down inside, maybe that's why I don't have any friends


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

kesker said:


> you have any safe people you can talk to, cali?


Why I have you guys of course.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I really want to get high or intoxicated in some way right now. Reality isn't fun.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

calichick said:


> Why I have you guys of course.


that's right. we _are_ people. it's good to be reminded.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Clementine.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My family has been so nice to me lately.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

peanuts. ......


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I look like a transsexual and I f***ing love it.

Like people used to make fun of me when I was younger..tranny looking girl -mainly jealous guys who I rejected..

But whenever I see gorgeous MTF trans women these days, Gigi gorgeous, any of those documentary specials, I'm like that's not f***ing fair. They weren't even born women and now I have to compete with these gorgeous trans women..

And I look like that minus the fake t*ts. I look like I could've been a man in a past life or something :lol

Acceptance is crucial hehe


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Tuna and cucumbers
Tuna and cucumbers
Go together like a horse and carriage
This I tell you brother
You can't have one without the other (sadly)


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

anything in this thread










Am I doing it right?!


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

_Hang on to the glory at my right hand
Here laid to rest is our love ever longed
With truth on the shores of compassion
You seem to take premise to all of these songs_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Katong kausa, nagsturyahanay mi ug abat-abat sa akong mga ig-agaw. 

Wala'y maka sabot ani ninyo - WALA!

Bisan pa'g magGoogle Translate mo. Wala ra gihapon!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Loading


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I can't focus on anything


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

By day I battle squids and by night I pay the bills with unscrupulous sex. I didn't choose this life.... It's just how I roll.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What is it, really?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

rdrr said:


> What is it, really?


it's it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm just that dot in your peripheral vision.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Back in elementary school, I made a classmate read something I wrote with the word 'thingy' in it. That classmate read the word as 'thin-ji' and I was like, 'wha-?' as I frowned and looked at her sideways.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H2o


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My depression is getting worse.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

50th post, if I wasn't lied to then this should be when I get to start editing my posts.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

Dehabilitated said:


> 50th post, if I wasn't lied to then this should be when I get to start editing my posts.


It seems it was a lie.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Fanaticism/_fanboyism _is such a loathsome thing to be involved in. I mean, can't anyone express their thoughts anymore? Say something _partially _against something (or even just giving praise to competition) and, boom, you get blocked. Who does that? And why would any forum allow that, too? I'm talking about those sɹǝʞɔnɟɹǝɥʇoɯ ƃuᴉʞɹǝɾ-ǝlɔɹᴉɔ pǝuɯɐppoƃ over at _AppleInsider_. I love Apple and being a customer to the brand, but would I be so one-track minded as to automatically abominate other brands _if they offered an actually better alternative_ - as a sensible human being? What the hell is wrong with these people? I believe the worst part of it is that they're actually oblivious to their own elitist nature - cognitive biases and whatever. If only I could meet these spɹɐʇsɐq in real life, look them in the eye, and kick them in the nuts.

Speaking of elitist, Ritchie and Cadwell make going to iMore unpleasant, too, and makes me cringe to read their articles and all.

Also, can't this site offer an _explicit/easy-to-see_ switch to turn on or off mature content _specifically for language_? I don't want to go on using sǝloɥdool (<-such as this; i.e. flipping the text) for my thoughts to go uncensored.

Doesn't it seem like an oxymoron/ironic when using mature language and swearing is looked down upon as childish by most of human societies?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Think of a worm on a hook hopelessly squirming to be free but actually inviting its doom if it just stayed still it could drown peacefully letting the currents manipulate its fate though if the water is really murky one fate might pass it by or the fisherman might get bored and take it out and feed it to a crow so it might get to fly briefly in the birds beak and see the river for what it really is and realise a hopeless situation can be the start of an adventure if it stops squirming - the end 


:con omg what did I just write I'm really weird :crystiupid farkin worms holding the key to fate who'd a thought


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ that was really cool


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> ^ that was really cool


https://www.fliptales.com/shop/

You can buy one with your name


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ interesting. be more satisfying to make my own though


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0A2bg qakwje


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

It is so beautiful out right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ctrl+V


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't stop thinking about my guy...I just want to stare into his eyes forever and I want him to hold me and I want to feel his hands...his strong hands and I want to hear his voice and I want to.....

I love his eyes though.

Everything else aside on a man- height, muscle, skin tone, hair, etc the eyes are so magical.

Moreso than anything the shape for me because although I'm more attracted to warmer colors like brown, hazel and green, the shape is amazing.

He's got what seem like dark eyes, they are pretty deep set and mesmerizing and in the light there are deep crevices of greenish violet it's unique...

I feel like we had a pretty spectacular moment the other day. I hope he will come to talk to me more or find some bullsh*t reason to do so. I like his non-imposing demeanor. It's very me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sardines smell even worse on their way out.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

More pain in my life than good


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

These past few days has got to be one of the worst days of my life, almost lost my sister on thursday due to complications in emergency caesarian. I thank God she pulled through and baby is okay


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Sometimes it's the little things in life


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Jesus Christ this forum ****ing sucks.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

What did I just do for eight hours. I'm sure 30 minutes of those hours were somewhat fun. Found something meaningless to do. I should've just read a book and pretended I was tidying up. I organized some video games by what I thought was "good" from what little I've heard. Ex, I put FF X and XI right on the top, oh yea. Hopefully someone will appreciate it or just not notice at all, instead going for some NFL game that sux! 

Hm... this is not what I imagined doing as an older person. That sux. Uh, what other games did I put.. well, I put Bioshock on top. Shocking! Well, I remember hearing something good about it. Then walking dead, then skyrim or some such. Then Grand Theft Auto IV. San Andreas was the last time I ever saw an incarnation of that game. Damn. 

The other games I didn't know, I just pushed aside. Then put Minecraft for the ones who like it. Weird much. ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 34 seconds.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 504


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> Someone told me there's a girl out there, with love in her eyes and flowers in her hair. Took my chances on a big jet plane, never let them tell that they're all the same . The sea was red and the sky was grey, I wondered how tomorrow could ever follow today. The mountains and the canyons began to tremble and shake, as the children of the sun began to wake.


To find a queen without a king
They say she plays guitar and cries and sings, la la la la
Ride a white mare in the footsteps of dawn
Tryin' to find a woman who's never, never, never been born
Standing on a hill in my mountain of dreams
Telling myself it's not as hard, hard, hard as it seems


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I can't handle loud noises. Mom keeps dropping pots in the kitchen, it hurts my ears, help.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going as fast as I can!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

What's up doc?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

tell the dr where you found the rhubarb, dear


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Throw a ketchup bottle at you that's some freaking flying sauces and go to Mars and show you flying saucers

lyrics by Jaden Smith...not me

lol


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Two days back into university life and I'm already good to drop dead. Not yet so on school stuff, but walking around campus for things to do - with my anxiety blaring! I remember sweating this horribly back when I was taking sertraline HCL. There's so many students and I no longer have my friends around for company. At least on the campus. Still. I'm on my own again. Always on my own. It's just so psychologically draining. And the fact that 98% of these kids are way younger than me yet I'm shorter and smaller than them, even with the women. And they go in groups, loud and happy, or else with their boy/girl friends.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My chipped tooth's filling came out as I was biting my fingernail while looking up the abusive church I left 11 years ago this past weekend (June 6, 2004).

God definitely told me that I didn't need to look into my past like that. That chapter completely and officially ended five years ago.

I talk about it like an abusive marriage. God nailed them for what they did. I was just caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

My car needs fuel.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

We all have a purpose.

God is all of us.

Find your inner light. Don't wait on outer light to reveal your path. Look within.

Happiness, love, and growth is understanding and being understood.

Use your mind to think of what you can do for others; your needs will be met.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

the master continued to bait him so he offed the jerk.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

Yay!! /r/fatpeoplehate and a few other disgusting subreddits are banned. I think it's stupid that reddit felt the need to state the ban was for behavior, not ideas. There are a lot of subs that deserve to be removed for their content... Hopefully this is just the start.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

The upcoming Pixar film Inside Out makes the workings of the human mind too simple. Oh, if only it were. It's kind of insulting.

What kind of metaphorical little people in my head would make sure that self-loathing, chronic depression, and more would dominate my life?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I love terrorizing people with this song


----------



## Esperanzado (Jun 2, 2015)

Sometimes I want to become a Jedi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dej


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Post Quick Reply


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

tronjheim said:


> The upcoming Pixar film Inside Out makes the workings of the human mind too simple. Oh, if only it were. It's kind of insulting.
> 
> What kind of metaphorical little people in my head would make sure that self-loathing, chronic depression, and more would dominate my life?


Yes! Not to mention it relies on boring stereotypes to represent each emotion. Anger as a middle aged, chubby man in a suit? Anxiety as a scrawny nerdy guy? Yawwwwnnnn.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I heard they are thinking of bringing this back...


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Sabreena said:


> Yes! Not to mention it relies on boring stereotypes to represent each emotion. Anger as a middle aged, chubby man in a suit? Anxiety as a scrawny nerdy guy? Yawwwwnnnn.


So true! I didn't even consider that, haha! I'm guessing this theme for Pixar is experimental.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope today goes well.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I was with two good high school friends at one of their houses tonight. We were talking and eating and then the topic became about getting married and settling down. At one point, the attention went to me and I just bowed my head and said that I'd probably end up alone then quickly laughed it off before they could respond. I think they laughed with me (awkwardly, I think; I wasn't looking at them). Then I quickly passed the attention to my other friend. I wonder if they really heard me. Two of us there are single (the host was the only one with a girlfriend), but I'm apparently the only mentally unstable dude there, who's been through depression, who's been to 3 psychiatrists, one neurologist, and one "life coach," who's been through antidepressants, and who's too pessimistic for anyone's own good! *heavy breathing*

The mango float was delicious though. Wish I'd eaten more.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

This is the secret last post of the "Last post wins thread" thread, so no matter what happens, I will forever be winning.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

It would be cool if I was a priest then I could fight demons with holy water in a water pistol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Threads get deleted too quickly now I was in the middle of reading the rest of the posts... Can't they lock them first and then delete them after an hour or something?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What happened to the youtube icon? Can't post a youtube vid to save my life right now.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I feel pretty much as I'd expect to feel right now. I guess it's just something to cope with.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Message:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Loading..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've downed so much caffeine today.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

abc.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 404


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

smells funny in my room. like rhubarb. wtf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I want a terminal illness so bad.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I want a terminal illness so bad.


Same, seriously, life is too ****ing long. I need a shorter end time.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Aww come on guys, I know life can suck but it still can get amazing in the future, and the anxiety would be in the past. Unfortunately we just don't know how long it will take, but being alive is better than being dead :smile2:



Dehabilitated said:


> Same, seriously, life is too ****ing long. I need a shorter end time.


Your sig confused me soo much then! thougt it was a glitch haha. Just letting you know you got me :b


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Your sig confused me soo much then! thougt it was a glitch haha. Just letting you know you got me :b


That's two now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do I have to run tonight?!
It's probably better than running tomorrow in the sun.....PLUS, I will have air conditioning!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I wonder where I'm gonna be like, in ten years. It wouldn't surprise me at all if I was dead. It really wouldn't surprise me at all if it happened a lot sooner. *shrug* I don't think I'd mind much. If it's gonna happen this year, or if I'm 90 years old, tbh, I'd rather it happened this year. Given the choice, just sayin. I'm never gonna get better. I'm never gonna "get well". I'm always gonna be a little twisted, a little sick, need pills just to get through the day lmao. I will never feel normal. I don't think I've felt "normal" a day in my life. And who wants that. What kind of life is that man. What am I still doing here even???


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

tea111red said:


> I heard they are thinking of bringing this back...


They could definitely make money off of 90s kids feelings of nostalgia. For real. Even if it was a one time gig, they'd sure get big bucks for bringing it back. Maybe next summer, when everybody's thirsty. Gotta think like a soda marketer *cough* Pepsi *cough Baja blast* *cough* "limited time only" until next summer when they blast it out.

Damn... I drink too much soda.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

coeur_brise said:


> They could definitely make money off of 90s kids feelings of nostalgia. For real. Even if it was a one time gig, they'd sure get big bucks for bringing it back. Maybe next summer, when everybody's thirsty. Gotta think like a soda marketer *cough* Pepsi *cough Baja blast* *cough* "limited time only" until next summer they blast it out.
> 
> Damn... I drink too much soda.


Haha, yeah. I don't really remember liking Crystal Pepsi, but I'd still buy it to see if it matches up w/ my memory of what it tasted like.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been eating too much lately....seriously need to cut back.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sharknado 3. Hmm.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Sharknado 3. Hmm.


whats that?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

inna sense said:


> whats that?


Sharknado is this absurd movie that people went insane over, which has now led to 2 sequels. It's supposed to be one of those "so bad it's good" movies. I've never seen them, so I have no opinion, but they look rather stupid, lol. :stu


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Sharknado is this absurd movie that people went insane over, which has now led to 2 sequels. It's supposed to be one of those "so bad it's good" movies. I've never seen them, so I have no opinion, but they look rather stupid, lol. :stu


do you get drunk sometimes?...cuz youre sad?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


i cant see the pic or icon for some reason...its a box with an "x" ): >_<' ...yes or no?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

inna sense said:


> i cant see the pic or icon for some reason...its a box with an "x" ): >_<' ...yes or no?


How about this?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> How about this?


Ö_Ö! ...that must be scary...once i though theres a lake with dark water and theres a giabt snake in there...i thought i would be teleported there...and its just that you cant see underwater AND THERE A GIANT SNAKE THERE...ive never felt so scared before


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

inna sense said:


> Ö_Ö! ...that must be scary...once i though theres a lake with dark water and theres a giabt snake in there...i thought i would be teleported there...and its just that you cant see underwater AND THERE A GIANT SNAKE THERE...ive never felt so scared before


Do *you *get drunk sometimes? Because you're sad?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Do *you *get drunk sometimes? Because you're sad?


whenever i have money i buy drugs


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Where do I see myself in five years time? Still in the mirror.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so last night i was in me bed listening to music. and I was pretty relaxed. of you press the earphones in a bit you REALLY hear the base and all that....you year everything in it.

so anyway I was listening to ''Hayling by FC Kahuna'' ...anyway it got to that middle part and OMG... the shiver and spine tingle I got... is went all over my body.. like all the way down and even my feet tingles and then it echoed all the way back up and lasted about like 10 seconds of total euphoria.  Killer dopamine release.... like total pleasure overload... i think that it what they call an Ear -gasm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

01.0


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Even Marceline from Adventure Time says that she has no friends (in that one episode). We all know that's not true.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to get my sh*t together.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jangan sekali-kali


----------



## theycallme (May 28, 2015)

*Please help me. Please*

Ok so... Ever since I've become depressed this passed year my awkwardness has grown out of hand. For example, I sit next to this girl in class and I don't talk to her. Only because I know I'll be awkward so what's the point. When we take notes we have to look at the board but I try not to look at it when she looks at it because it's so awkward and uncomfortable. I can't watch TV with anyone, I can't sit next to anyone, even my parents without feeling uncomfortable. & I HATE driving in the car with someone. I'm always thinking "how can I move my hand so it won't look awkward" or "how can i move my leg so it won't look awkward" "or where can I set my eyes so it won't look awkward". I've spent everyday for the past year in my room just because I feel so uncomfortable around everyone else. I'm never in the present or un-self conscious. I get to the point to where I think if I was put on this earth to suffer this and be lonely I might as well die because this isn't a way to live. I'm going to college soon and I know that you have to sit next to ppl in big rooms. I'm dreading it already. If anyone knows if there is a cure to this.. Hypnosis, anything.. Please help.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Why is it that _only_ Link can defeat Ganon?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I love waking up to country music.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 504


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello everybody, I'm April Ludgate. I'm 20 years old. I like people, places and things.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hello everybody, I'm April Ludgate. I'm 20 years old. I like people, places and things.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None​


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I love how smart everyone really is but without an ego its useless (note to self ) get ego


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello,please answer our 30 second questionnaire,and to say thank you we will provide you with some special offers.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ did some one just say that to you? LOL.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,just an advertisement.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got my new car license plate sticker for my birthday tomorrow. They would close at noon.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hate doing urine tests.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I oversleep and am still tired.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Morocco oughta keep its grubby little paws off Western Sahara


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

These animal mask wearing forest dwellers playing a perpetual game of grab *** are certainly a threat to my religion


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Amon said:


> No,just an advertisement.


:high5 :drunk :high5

d:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think I might go see Jurassic World in Imax tomorrow.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Give a man a fish and he will feed his family for a day. (He will probably want potatoes too and something for a sauce).

Give a man a fishing rod and he can sell it on eBay and feed his family for a week.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to start getting up earlier.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Write to the right and you will see Mr. and Mrs. Wright.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Mr. Crowley, won't you ride my white horse?
Mr. Crowley, it's symbolic of course..


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Saw my second sunset in 5 years.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I got my new car license plate sticker for my birthday tomorrow. They would close at noon.


Happy belated birthday! I'd get a SASsy cake, but no idea where to get one.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been on this computer for so long my head is starting to hurt.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

I could use more electrolytes.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

The only easy day was yesterday.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am really tired for a Monday.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been looking in your window, I've been dressing in your clothes.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

I start typing, then I'm just like, "Nope".


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If we all just helped each other, this world would be a much better place. There are a lot of selfish people in the world.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Ahhh. I never knew that I needed strawberry t-shirt. But I do.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

In 6th grade I had a classmate and friend named Virgil and he invited our group of friends to his birthday party on a weekend. He gave out an itinerary/list of the things we'd do. It was detailed, complete with time and everything! I don't know why, but I failed to show up. He was a good guy. He transferred to another school a year later and never saw him again. That guy probably has kids now. 

#regret#54


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

The girl at mcdonalds accidentally put 4 cookies in my bag instead of 3. She decided to leave it in there.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

SuperSky said:


>


half life wild nice :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My blood test just came back normal. I don't know if i should be happy or sad.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

There are people who I meet every now and then whom I want to automatically despise (from first impressions) at first sight, but then I get to know them...


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

tronjheim said:


> In 6th grade I had a classmate and friend named Virgil and he invited our group of friends to his birthday party on a weekend. He gave out an itinerary/list of the things we'd do. It was detailed, complete with time and everything! I don't know why, but I failed to show up. He was a good guy. He transferred to another school a year later and never saw him again. That guy probably has kids now.
> 
> #regret#54


It sounds like the sort of thing a Virgil would do. If you are called Virgil you are predestined for brilliance. I imagine he has invented something by now or has an exhibition.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

Really need to consolidate these threads, hard to follow the confederate flag debate when it's taking place in three separate threads that are all the same.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

011`h2wb v1h


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

If I became a priest I could connect with young people in a meaningful way without it being creepy (sarcasm) :/ but I'm not sure I like god all that much tbh (not sarcasm)


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

blue2 said:


> If I became a priest I could connect with young people in a meaningful way without it being creepy (sarcasm) :/ but I'm not sure I like god all that much tbh (not sarcasm)


I don't think most priests do. :um


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Having a GameBoy in my late childhood was good for me for strengthening friendships I had back then. I mean, if I'm still "shy' - note the quotations - now, how much more back then? For whatever reason, it was my friends who pulled me in to their circle. Growing up, I'm always the runt, the quiet one, the bookish guy, frail-looking and everything. But still. 

Any way, we played Pokemon and other games together during class breaks. Only a few of us in our circle had GameBoys and others just watched or borrowed. Still, it was fun. Eventually, I got a link cable and it made everything better! The GameBoy was ultimately only a tool of course. At the end of the day, I'm sure it was merely enjoying each other's company that bonded us. We were all just being kids after all. 

This is why I miss childhood's simplicity.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

My cat doesn't let me sleep. I move my feet under the blanket and he tries to catch.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to eat something.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Wish I was pretty.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you think...lets have a child!...thats what this world needs more people ._.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not sure how to explain that the reason I dislike and avoid certain family members is that they hug me too much.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decomposition


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Why do flies suddenly appear
Every time that you're near
Unlike me they want to be
Close to you


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Dee ra dee da dee da da
Dee ra dee ra dee da da da daaaaaaaaa


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the prison of the sleepless
torment in it's purest form
so utterly helpless
waiting in pure terror
for a slow agonizing death.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

In terms of the physical symptoms, anger and anxiety feel very similar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been on this computer for 6hrs straight.


----------



## FauxReaL (May 18, 2015)

I don't know what the **** I'm gonna do. I don't have a job yet and have bills to pay at this new apartment. My first time on my own... Stress.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

Side effect of not talking to many people: sometimes I use words I've only seen written, and pronounce them wrong.


----------



## RomanRabbitt1 (Jun 19, 2015)

The light is breaking
I see the sun, but my worries stay
The facade is taxing
And it has yet to pay
I want to be, but when love is external
What use is this, when the void is internal
I love not life less, but peace more 
With sadness in its wake
And hate at its core


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ABC


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My social worker told me "wow, looks like you're in great shape"........the thing is I haven't worked out in a while and I look like crap.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I put old gasoline in my car so I could get fresher gasoline for my new mower?
Why have I had to call Sears every day this past week just to find out that my mower could not be repaired for cheap.


----------



## dreadsrmyfriends (Jun 29, 2015)

I feel happy that my bro has a new gf cuz shes pretty and hes happy but ive been in my room for almost 2 days straight not wanting to come out and make convo with them. its really dum. I don't mind being in my room I usually am when my son is with his dad but now that his gf practically lives here now its one more person for me to be awkward around. yay!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a day!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


thank you for that.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll take cognitive distortions for 2000, Alex.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

kesker said:


> thank you for that.


You're welcome. It makes me smile.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

A woman asked me for directions earlier. I told her the right way but it was the more convoluted way.

Sums up my life really :bash


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

sworn into torment
like a birthright 
or a life sentence.
when there is no escape
the shadows on the wall
become your reality
the shadows on the wall
are your reality

what free man would choose this for themselves?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can do this.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Some jerk discharged pepper spray for absolutely no reason in the restaurant where I work last week. If you've never had any experience with pepper spray, that stuff is very potent. Half the restaurant was coughing and some people needed to go outside to breathe. Just from the particles floating around in the air.

The guy who sprayed it got thrown out of the restaurant. He probably did it to see if it would spice up his steak lol


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Why are there so many people from Texas on this forum?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

This <anything> thread.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

EndlessBlu said:


> Why are there so many people from Texas on this forum?


Because someone posted a thread and made them all identify themselves. I'm sure you'd get the same results for any big state.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Everybody is 99% the same


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Life shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I sent my girlfriend a good night text, she didn't reply back .

"Goodnight, don't let the roaches bite, even tho those little fuggers are outta sight, you're gonna be alright"

I thought it was pretty thoughtful... maybe she didn't see it /shrug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sign up


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I did a little research, and divorce is the number two most stressful event in a person's life. Of course marriage is number seven. So, watch out everyone. It's all bad. - Leslie Knope


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Up on melancholy hill
There's a plastic tree
Are you here with me?
Just looking out on the day of another dream


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

I am not someone who can drop a French fry into the Bermuda Triangle that is the space between the seat and the console in a car and just forget about it...

...I WILL FIND YOU.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Some people on this forum make me terrified for humanity. 

WTF did I just read?!?!?


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Some people on this forum make me terrified for humanity.
> 
> WTF did I just read?!?!?


I know, I seen some **** today


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Some people on this forum make me terrified for humanity.
> 
> WTF did I just read?!?!?


You are referring to my post?

The French fry. I will find that French fry because it is not allowed to hide in my car.

Was that a joke that sounded better in my head? That's not uncommon for me, I suppose.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

noctilune said:


> You are referring to my post?
> 
> The French fry. I will find that French fry because it is not allowed to hide in my car.
> 
> Was that a joke that sounded better in my head? That's not uncommon for me, I suppose.


Yes, that scared me! The french fry! That damn french fry! lol 

No, I'm talking about people saying it's okay to beat a woman to death for cheating... um, yeah, that's real normal.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> noctilune said:
> 
> 
> > You are referring to my post?
> ...


I was afraid I had simply gone TOO FAR with that one. XD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Having acne sucks.....ugh.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm back! I'm ****ing back!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drunk


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

joked35 said:


> I'm back! I'm ****ing back!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drunk


:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Having acne sucks.....ugh.


I'm 40, Fabulous, and still have acne.
It keeps me looking young, though!


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Having acne sucks.....ugh.





millenniumman75 said:


> I'm 40, Fabulous, and still have acne.
> It keeps me looking young, though!


Try drinking lots of water. Its working for me. I try to drink at least 1.5 litres of water a day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

joked35 said:


> Try drinking lots of water. Its working for me. I try to drink at least 1.5 litres of water a day


I also sweat like crazy, that does help a bit.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Posted via mobile device???


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

What did I ever do to you? 
Why do you shut me out? 
Wha-why do you shut the world out?
WHAT ARE YOU SO AFRAID OF?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

d^_^b


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

> I sent my girlfriend a good night text, she didn't reply back .
> 
> "Goodnight, don't let the roaches bite, even tho those little fuggers are outta sight, you're gonna be alright"
> 
> I thought it was pretty thoughtful... maybe she didn't see it /shrug


I sent my girlfriend another good night text, she didn't reply to this one too...

"I know, I'm a dork... you can stab me with a fork, or if you'd like, I can say goodnight, glad you're not taking a flight, now you'll take the time to see the sights"

She's on a road trip to Texas if that helps.

I'm starting to think she doesn't like them


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I don't get a full night's rest on one night during the weekend to make up for the week, the entire following week could be messed up - this is one of those weeks. :fall


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

The ever growing void
from the grievance of desire.
a short-lived bliss
in a volatile dream
of her silhouette
that blends into the background
and disappears...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why is my mom still up? Doesn't she have to get up in a few hours?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

My cat is torturing a fly like a little sadist :3


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

noctilune said:


> I was afraid I had simply gone TOO FAR with that one. XD


Your French Fry joke was completely inappropriate, and you should know by now that some people on here are oversensitive to jokes like that.

I am going to promptly report you to a moderator. I mean, this is supposed to be a place that we come to for support, and instead we get vilified by the likes of you. Incredible.


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

The Pallas Cat :grin2: 
I wish my cats made those expressions.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my cat...IS DEAD...


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Yippee ki yay, mother****er.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> I sent my girlfriend a good night text, she didn't reply back .
> 
> "Goodnight, don't let the roaches bite, even tho those little fuggers are outta sight, you're gonna be alright"
> 
> I thought it was pretty thoughtful... maybe she didn't see it /shrug





Baldy Nohairs said:


> I sent my girlfriend another good night text, she didn't reply to this one too...
> 
> "I know, I'm a dork... you can stab me with a fork, or if you'd like, I can say goodnight, glad you're not taking a flight, now you'll take the time to see the sights"
> 
> ...


Well, I sent her another one tonight... this time she replied!

"Goodnight, even tho you won't reply, I'm not gonna lie, I promise I won't cry... and I have a better one planned out for Fri "

She replied with "Lol goodnight crazy child"

Then I replied back with "Bah, you replied!, Now I feel like I lied, and I just cried!!

At least she replied, right :grin2:


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I want that cat...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm a cat...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm taking myself to the dentist later. I better catch the train at least an hour before or I'm screwed. Also I need to remember to bring my card or I'm super screwed.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

My neighbour is about the same age as me and has one heck of a smokers cough :sus


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I want a massage, I want to be touched and to feel pleasure in a non-sexual way.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wonder why they only play the good movies late at night?


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Heto ako, basang-basa sa ulan! Walang masisilungan, walang malalapitan.
Sana may luha pa akong mailuluha! At nang mabawasan ang aking kalungkutan.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a feeling today is going to be a good day, my first in a long time.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

I like having weekend plans a thousand times more than actually going through with them. :3


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Too many white folks in this world


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hiccups be gone


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its raining so hard over here, I feel sorry for the people that actually had outdoor plans..... One plus side from staying home everyday.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

*why cant i see my profile pic*

why cant I see my profile pic


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

hanging low
in the between
of death and not.
don't want to let you go
for myself.
i can't understand
this burnt bridge behind me


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cannot wait until you all go home...


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

I ate my twin in the womb


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I just wanna take a bath again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This Buspar medicine has me feeling a little manic.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder if I will ever get anything good out of life ever again. Feels like a downward spiral.

I miss my late teens.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Just an imagined sense of security
left to plunge 
down onto concrete reality
not to learn and take a leap
into an imagined sense of security.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Moo!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Turns out we were never actually Girlfriend/Boyfriend, but that's fine... at least now I know the true answer.

And I didn't have to go thru the awkwardness of asking her that, a co-worker did for me.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i can control your dreams by touching your fillings with tinfoil while you sleep


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Join the new kik sa chat #socialanxietypeeps


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

The best way to a man's heart is between the fourth and fifth rib.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

If you look closely, a d is actually a b backwards

Maybe that's why backward starts with a b, and ends with a d?


----------



## Darkmaster006 (Jul 6, 2015)

*If there is a State, there must be domination of one class by another and, as a result, slavery; the State without slavery is unthinkable - and this is why we are the enemies of the State.*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Do you ever feel like a plastic bag floating through the wind, wanting to start again?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm going to try working out again on a regular basis.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Meaninglessness


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

It's amazing how some people just never change. It's so painful that all you can do is laugh it off to yourself and try to think about something else.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a magnum in my pants, you know!
What? An ice cream, can I have it?
No, a gun!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why do I sweat so damn much.....ugh.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm going to go back to sleeping with two duvets tonight


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Hell passes through and you're left to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This forum has been pretty active the last few days.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

hehehe someone wanna smell my finger


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

subatomic disease - satanic
in the sense of personality
transplanted.
and destroyed minds
of the vile
in perfect perdition.
for beasts interfered
the blood seeps
and the cave deeper in yet.
deceiving enemys
within
just a slave
to the 
hellstorm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Our yard man just got done cutting our grass and he left grass all over the porch. He usually blows it off with a blowdryer or whatever its called. My mom is going to be pissed when she gets home.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Our yard man just got done cutting our grass and he left grass all over the porch. He usually blows it off with a blowdryer or whatever its called. My mom is going to be pissed when she gets home.


It's called a "leaf blower". :lol


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar. Faaar faaar faaar faar. Faaar faar faaaaar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's called a "leaf blower". :lol


Ffs, lol. You can tell I've never done any type of yard work.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I remember a time when constantly taking selfies was called camwhoring.



N.b. OMG. Camwhoring is not censored. And asshat.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

'Oh my god those look great, and I bet they'd look even better on Ben's floor.'

'Are you hitting on leslie... For me?'


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I saw a hedgehog that was crossing the road. So cute!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why do people look at me like that? Like I'm some kind of freak.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I saw a really nice motorbike today, those things are bloody dangerous but I just wonder what its like to ride. Must be fun.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

let's be miserable together

i'll be miserable alone instead.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

you're lying to yourself


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

The Grand Canyon was formed when Godzilla decided to do a cannonball


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Smallfry said:


> I saw a really nice motorbike today, those things are bloody dangerous but I just wonder what its like to ride. Must be fun.


Its a really free feeling you get without helmet and slow speeds on a quiet country road on a sunny day is best, Helmets are claustrophobia inducing wind in hair is best they're not dangerous if used correctly at safe speed I've rid various quads, trikes, trial bikes, vintage bikes for the last 20 years on occasion and never crashed one yet though I don't have a licence so    (joke)


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

It starts with
One thing I don't know why
It doesn’t even matter how hard you try
Keep that in mind, I designed this rhyme
To explain in due time
All I know
Time is a valuable thing
Watch it fly by as the pendulum swings
Watch it count down to the end of the day
The clock ticks life away
It’s so unreal
Didn’t look out below
Watch the time go right out the window
Trying to hold on but didn’t even know
I wasted it all just to watch you go
I kept everything inside and even though I tried, it all fell apart
What it meant to me will eventually be a memory of a time when...

I tried so hard
And got so far
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn't even matter

:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get a run in.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Miss Oklahoma wins Miss USA....hmm.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I pick my nose..for gold.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok, I get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Something crazy, something way out of my comfort level. That's the only way I can get myself out of this.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm a babbling idiot.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

blue2 said:


> Its a really free feeling you get without helmet and slow speeds on a quiet country road on a sunny day is best, Helmets are claustrophobia inducing wind in hair is best they're not dangerous if used correctly at safe speed I've rid various quads, trikes, trial bikes, vintage bikes for the last 20 years on occasion and never crashed one yet though I don't have a licence so    (joke)


lol I like that - police camera action styli :grin2:


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

My Mexican friend says Chihuahuas are "funny little dogs." I can't help but agree.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anything


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

all your life will ever be is a thought


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

012w bekhq32


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I think I get sick of people too easily.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

I’m such a jealous and sensitive person it’s ruining everything


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to lose some body fat.........ugh. I look a mess.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't google ring avulsion. Just don't.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

boo hoo


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=showrules


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I wouldn't even be surprised if someone/people from this forum wound up on To Catch A Predator.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

tea111red said:


> I wouldn't even be surprised if someone/people from this forum wound up on To Catch A Predator.


Would that make you happy?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Cenarius said:


> Would that make you happy?


Nah.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

A breath, in anticipation of what future I make for myself.


----------



## Wystan11 (Jul 3, 2015)

there something magical about listening to your favorite tunes while going for a walk at night time . The darkness of the skies, the coolness in the air, your entire body feeling the vibrations of the music and everything and everybody else fading away. It's just you and your music against a world falling asleep.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I've always liked Bernie Sanders. At least from what I've heard on political talk show radio stations.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

20 more ounces and I've reached 1 gallon for the day......hell yes!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm watching the ESPYS, and, wow, while the stories are so inspiring, and real, and make you realize that there is hope, because people that should have no hope left at all still manage to hang on...

they are also depressing as hell....just so, so, so sad.

Omg. I just...maybe shouldn't have started watching. But now I can't stop.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went to a new therapist today. The guy seemed nice. At one point I mentioned World of Warcraft and he talked about it enthusiastically for 10-15 minutes which was unusual. Not as into gaming myself, but good that he's a fun guy and enjoys talking to his patients. He also looks like Frank from American Picker's


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

feel like a gypsy right now. Made big changes this year and was riding high. Moved to Florida with new boyfriend. That didn't work out well. So I'm back here but moving to the Pacific Northwest beginning of September. 

Crazy thing is I met a psychologist down there I really liked. I've never been able to find one. Lol hopefully I will on the west coast.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

“There is no greater agony than bearing an untold story inside you.” 
- Maya Angelou, I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I think I get sick of people too easily.


People are nice. You just have to mix it up a bit, try some different sauces and veg.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

with my luck nothing 's gonna go right these next two days


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I dunno why i keep forgetting


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just waking up feeling like sht...... same as everyday I guess.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn. That was a MUCH needed haircut and dye.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea111red said:


> I wouldn't even be surprised if someone/people from this forum wound up on To Catch A Predator.





Cenarius said:


> Would that make you happy?





tea111red said:


> Nah.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

How can I even give up angry music when there are so many irritating people in the world? It helps me cope and keep me restrained.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Ah sayd git yer teeth out uh that light socket!!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I want/need a massage.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Are people really jealous that I have SA and they don't?........seriously?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

You are so cool and out of my league. Not like I have low confidence, but I'm still scratching my head wondering why you even wanted to talk to me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I feel like smashing things to let off some steam.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its time for a change.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

What a hell of a dream I can't remember.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I wish I could go somewhere to live w/ normal people on a schedule for a few months or something so I could become less dysfunctional. I really need to be normal.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm back at what I have to call home after a long 12 hour shift...and the place is...empty. I have some peeps I can text with about my day, but I'm sorry to say that it isn't exactly enough. Bummertown, USA population 1 and I'm the mayor.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

let's make some music make some money find some bottles for wives


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Det bonna rum roulay in August and bet one bando leer on the horse in the grey sweater with Hoskins. Tampee lay! Tampee lay! Now mix me a Manhattan and call me Orville.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My sister is a horrible teenager........was I that bad?


----------



## DNO103 (Jun 18, 2015)

I want a girlfriend
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't care if I'm quiet.. We do our part, stick to books, create artwork, boss video games, master degrees, lead lives outside of the box. Sometimes having your own space can be a "blessing" in disguise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## epouvantail (Jul 16, 2015)

if jesus can walk on water, can he swim on land?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I saw an insect just right in front of me on the cellar when I was lying in bed. I decided to change my place and stood up and this insect made a web (it wasn't a spider) and then dropped on my bed. I killed it.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

epouvantail said:


> if jesus can walk on water, can he swim on land?


that just fuked my head


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Wish I had some tea right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

have I been doing what I've hated other people for doing?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

life behind the blinds
life behind the blinds
parading my flaws
parading my flaws
things have become far too real
things have become far too real


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why does my phone take forever to charge......ugh.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Why does my phone take forever to charge......ugh.


Have you tried charging while in Airplane mode?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

mentoes said:


> Have you tried charging while in Airplane mode?


Considering I don't know what airplane mode is......no, lol. I rarely use my phone, I just had two long/intense phone calls today and its taking forever to charge.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Considering I don't know what airplane mode is......no, lol. I rarely use my phone, I just had two long/intense phone calls today and its taking forever to charge.


Hmm, I'm not sure what phone you have but it should have an option to turn off the Wifi and cellular data, usually called Airplane mode. Your phone should charge up faster that way as it's using less resources.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

mentoes said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure what phone you have but it should have an option to turn off the Wifi and cellular data, usually called Airplane mode. Your phone should charge up faster that way as it's using less resources.


O, wow.......thanks for the tip. I'll check it out.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

No problem. =)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Five more days until I find out whether I'm having a niece or nephew. I've been counting down the days.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

You have not lived until you've fallen, eyes closed, all orifices verklempt, down a 30 story waterslide, praying you make it to the bottom.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

to me its more difficult to simple than it is to be complex, there's a lot of apartments.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

swimming in a fish bowl year after year


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Ta ta ta tuna bake
Ta ta tuna bake
Ta ta ta ta
Ta ta ta tuna bake
Ta ta tuna bake
Ta ta ta ta
Can't eat my, can't eat my
No you can't eata my tuna bake
I am sharing with nobody


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Ready steady cook is still really good to watch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1 B.C


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

2 fast 2 furious is still really good to watch :blush


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*Welcome Photobucket*


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

http://corgiorgy.com/?utm_source=mp3skull.com&utm_medium=redirect&utm_campaign=hotlinked

http://anasomnia.com/index2.php

http://maximiliankiener.com/digitalprojects/time/

_For your enjoyment._


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1011


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

f5


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why am I so afraid of everything........this is so not normal. Its so hard living like this.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

in the age of revulsion..


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

My sister's gonna be so pissed that I ate all the gelato again.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

bored? have an existential crisis tonight http://lightyear.fm/


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

There's no word for "kallsup" in English. I involuntarily swallowed a gulp of water in the shower today and almost drowned.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Roses are red 

pee pee is yellow 

violins are brown 

grampas are old 

cookies are yummy

rectangles are cute 

french fries are salty 

kitty cats are meowie 

mayonnaise is spooky 

dalmations are spotty 

grown ups are bitter 

McDonald's is poison

Nancy is Fancy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Không ai


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

screaming but no one listens
screaming but no one cares
surrounded by everyone
but still all alone
a heart of stone
filled with fear
and a bad end


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Slideshow of the past
Family shown from the '60s
Will be me later


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Why do I spend so much of my life being Fear and Sadness?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Key to success ~ focus on the one thing you love and do not stop doing it, make it your obsession.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

hmm. guys that fix cars/bikes and know their stuff. i love it, lol.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

What else can I do but sigh and try to move on?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope my new rechargeable battery set are worth the $11 for 4. I had to retire a pair after just over three years.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Life is so hard.


----------



## Gingerfox (Jul 21, 2015)

"Perfection is not attainable, but if we chase perfection we can catch excellence." _- Vince Lombardi_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

234nk3jq4n23uitwo


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

This is a post. I am going to reply to this thread by posting such post.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It crazy how one song can bring out so many emotions.


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

It's like you get to a point where you realize that all this time you've been looking at the map all wrong.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

A long time ago, circa March '07, I attended a female friend's 18th birthday party. It was extravagant and everything! Very formal and her family didn't spare a centavo on anything with all the catering, fire works, and souvenirs. One dude in our circle proposed that we sing her "Remember Me This Way" - that song from _Casper_. It sounded great at first, but then I thought, "Wait a minute. This song's about a friend dying and leaving us forever! Why the hell are we going to sing this to her?" The proposal got scrapped in the last moment. She's in Hawaii now and I've never seen or heard from her since.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

End


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

from the ruins
of that twisted paradise.
echoes of calls
beckoning 
for the return
of the lone king,
the broken king
the king 
and his empty kingdom.
all alone
in his twisted paradise.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Is there a 13 year old out there that is unfamiliar with the scientific words for male and female genitalia?

Plus, if a word is so inappropriate, why isn't it starred out?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

now i can start dying my hair again and stop looking as hideous.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, wtf......


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

when will i die


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

When I was in college I had long hair, down past my shoulders. My friends said I looked like Jesus. I miss it sometimes.

The hair I mean. Not people saying I looked like Jesus.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Stuart Bags the Brand is dead


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It's time for me to return to my empty kingdom, my twisted paradise to reign as the broken king i am.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Gingerfox said:


> "Perfection is not attainable, but if we chase perfection we can catch excellence." _- Vince Lombardi_


Fantastic quote.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Sometimes I miss the routine with my old friends. We used to barbecue, get drunk and stay up all night listening to weird music while having stupid conversations about nothing in particular. 

Three years ago I bought a box with 200 guitar picks. More than half are pretty much gone now. I wonder if I’m eating them with milk and sugar in my sleep.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I think it's sad and pathetic that I had half a notebook of song rough drafts secretly dedicated to you lol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

My playstation just updated gonna play GTA online and drive my fancy car while really drunk and then get shot by a 10 year old adios amigos ...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything in this thread


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

2015-08-01_131454 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5
f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5
f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5
f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5
f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5
f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5
f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5f5

brokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecordbrokenrecord


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Ryan Bollman creeps me the [email protected]@@ out


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

you cant pick your family but you can pick your scabs
you cant kill your pets - but you can kill your crabs
you cant kill your baby, but by all means kill your foetuses
my wife isn't ugly but i think danny devito's is


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I met a fish today. I asked him if it would be ok if I borrowed some sea. My aquatic acquaintance acquiesced. Now I have some sea.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

typemismatch said:


> I met a fish today. I asked him if it would be ok if I borrowed some sea. My *aqu*atic *acq*uaintance *acq*uiesced. Now I have some sea.


i felt that

its as if a million alliterations cried out as one, and were suddenly silenced


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Surly Wurly said:


> i felt that
> 
> its as if a million alliterations cried out as one, and were suddenly silenced


Thank you. I was concerned that the first part of the story may have seemed contrived in order to get to the alliteration. Well I'll be honest, I had to change some of the details.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

typemismatch said:


> Thank you. *I was concerned that the first part of the story may have seemed contrived *in order to get to the alliteration. Well I'll be honest, I had to change some of the details.


i even appreciate that thought process, and the candour. dude just stay the hell out of your own way, dont be cockblocking yoself

*gazes right through the orion nebula with naked eyes*


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I wonder if Surly Wurly has ate a curly wurly lately :b


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I wonder if Surly Wurly has ate a curly wurly lately :b


nah man, not in ages


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the broken king in is empty kingdom returned once again to begin his worthless reign.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

TheOLDPrince said:


> 화이팅!!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paiting

is this what that means? if so, cool.....learned something new, heh.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

TheOLDPrince said:


> Yes : it means cheer up!


thank you!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

The child actor of Ducky from The Land Before Time was murdered before the movie's release.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

mentoes said:


> The child actor of Ducky from The Land Before Time was murdered before the movie's release.


By her father, just read an article about it, incredibly sad story.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

on the road to madness.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

thedevilsblood said:


> By her father, just read an article about it, incredibly sad story.


I grew up watching that movie. To only find out now is incredibly heartbreaking and a little spooky. I'll never hear the words "Yup yup yup!" the same again.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I just read that ex-dictator Manuel Noriega sued Activision over his depiction in COD Black Ops 2, saying it cost him money and tarnished his reputation. Also that his inclusion in the game helped it sell more copies (I doubt it). It's funny seeing a former drug-dealing, murdering kingpin reduced to desperate money-grabbing lawsuits. It was dismissed real quick.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i wonder whats gonna happen when i start meditating...GOD SELF :nerd:


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Melon is an anagram for lemon.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Last dance with Mary Jane, one more time to kill the pain


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

It's never gonna be over .-. neva neva neva. Six more days, and it's gonna suck so much if it ends up being like always .-.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Look out the window. And doesn't this remind you of when you were in the boat, and then later that night, you were lying, looking up at the ceiling, and the water in your head was not dissimilar from the landscape, and you think to yourself, "Why is it that the landscape is moving, but the boat is still?"


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

If you ain't first, you are last.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:|


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

chase chase chase


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

All it takes is a couple words and bam, your character is dead along with its development. All for naught and not for all.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Step away from the site.

Now breath.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a girl friend. Yeah, that little gap between girl and friend is called the friend zone.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Kramer vs Kramer is a really sad movie. Don't watch it.


The kids lose. Every time.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

TenYears said:


> Kramer vs Kramer is a really sad movie. Don't watch it.
> 
> The kids lose. Every time.


Dustin Hoffman and Meryl Streep

Classic.

No..no...just some dust in my eye.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

The posts are moving up the page. They have become sentient. Run while you still can.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I never chase men. Ever. F a c t. I like decent guys with decent standards and I won't settle or make an effort for any less.

If his standards are too high though.. I can't go there. When can I go out and meet someone new.. Hello.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Not sure if the five minutes of rain last night was actually one minute of rain followed by four minutes of my entire city crying that's all we're getting.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

anyone remember tutli putli? ):


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure she was checking me out lol. I think she was.


Or maybe she just thought I was strange.


Yeah.


That was probably it.


Or maybe she was checking me out....


I'll have to make sure and go back to that store.


So I can run into her again.


And we can exchange weird stares again.


Yeah.


That'd be cool.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I had a relapse :sigh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I seem to have found a solution to my procrastination issues


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Something bit me on one of my toes and its starting to swell........hopefully it was an ant or something.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

TheOLDPrince said:


> I seem to have found a solution to my procrastination issues


what is that?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ffs, ffs, ffs! My ex-wife is blowing up my phone. Make it stop! She's flirting and being all f-ing weird. Ten text messages in the last ten minutes. She's got to be trolling me.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ffs, ffs, ffs! My ex-wife is blowing up my phone. Make it stop! She's flirting and being all f-ing weird. Ten text messages in the last ten minutes. She's got to be trolling me. 

Yep. She's baiting me.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Ffs, ffs, ffs! My ex-wife is blowing up my phone. Make it stop! She's flirting and being all f-ing weird. Ten text messages in the last ten minutes. She's got to be trolling me.
> 
> Yep. She's baiting me.


alcohol is a hell of a drug


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I think I'm God.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

And all of a sudden they stop. She doesn't think that I know, that she knows I'm on this website. Ffs. She is really not that intelligent, not that bright.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

tea111red said:


> what is that?


first, do you believe in self help books?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

TheOLDPrince said:


> first, do you believe in self help books?


Yeah, sure.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

M0rbid said:


> I think I'm God.


pardon self, God


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to start having some steady income in soon.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Has anybody here ever gone "right... everything is wrong with my life, but tomorrow, or at least VERY soon, that will change. I will make friends... etc. and then you have this temporary boost of self-esteem thinking "it's under control and I'm working on the problem... soon", and then do absolutely NOTHING about it years later?

Surprised that temporary boost still works every now and then.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sometimes you sit there and think, "How the hell did I get like this, in this situation. Broke, beatdown. I don't even remember anything that happened before this." Its just like drugs or alcohol, no one remembers anything crazy during that time, if at all crazy. Except this time, you're tripping on your own brain cells. Goddangit.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i used to kick it with Lucifer!...for real ._.*


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

tea111red said:


>


Omg...I loved their show.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Warren Buffett quotes:

"It takes 20 years to build a reputation and five minutes to ruin it. If you think about that, you'll do things differently."

"Honesty is a very expensive gift. Don’t expect it from cheap people."

"The difference between successful people and really successful people is that really successful people say no to almost everything."

"The trick is, when there is nothing to do, do nothing."

"It’s much easier to stay out of trouble now than to get out of trouble later."

"Never lie under any circumstances."


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

KyleInSTL said:


> Omg...I loved their show.


haha. before paula deen, there was them...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the demons in my head are out to play
the demons in my head are here to stay


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

So, I found a love letter you wrote while you were in love with me. Would you care for me to read it, since you're not, you know, all in love or anything. It started out with, 
"My dear love, how I thought of you today."
It's an interesting contrast, I suppose, to hear the things you were thinking. Unless I'm wrong about that. Am I, love?


----------



## Galilea (Aug 11, 2015)

I made a guy cry over me supposedly after we got into a 'fight". He use to walk with me after school and carry my backpack sometimes. He was so nice to me...His friend from his group home told me he liked me...;-; My friends told me to make up a boyfriend to make him jealous???So I went with it. He left that year to another state and wished me luck with my so called boyfriend. I sent him a message 3/4 years later saying what I did. -.- Man, I was such a b**** to him in middle school.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

People here are more resilient than they give themselves credit for. Too bad it's difficult to stop whinging.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

The lows are low. How to be while sitting in a tree, instead of falling or climbing.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It can be hard playing with hearts. 








Or having your heart played. It is a game after all.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

If letting go, means let it be...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You're all so beautiful I just stabbed myself in the foot to alleviate the mental anguish of not knowing you.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I feel like sometimes I am destined to be driven to suicide.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Everyone is innocent.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

There are times when I'd comb my hair the other way as a sign of contempt for society, but then one day, I realized that being left-handed, my hair has always been in the _other_ direction.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not bad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am still not awake after one cup of coffee - I want to go to my beach, though.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i just lmao, but i can understand it.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

"As long we're apart together..."


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

it would be nice if all went well


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

E̳̜̥ͤr͚͖̫̯͇̬͂ͬ̓̋͐ͭr̡̭͈̞͎̓ͧͥ̔ͮ͑ͩo̧̦̩͔̝̎ͩr̹̤̩̩̙̆̎ͩ͌̈́ ̔͡
           U̞̘ͭ̐̆̍̌ͣn̼̭̞̍̽͗͟ã̲͛ͫ̂͋ͪ͞b͆̇̾͟l̵͈ͧ̉̅ͦͅͅe̘̗̼̽͌͒̉ ̯̝̠̎͠ͅ                        t́o̝̱̬̲ ͙̍̆̌ͦͨ͂c̼̫͈̥̀̊o͉̲̺ͯ́̈̿m̺͉̙͐ͣ͑̄p̴͚͍ͬ̊ͭl̓͊̅̐̆ͪe҉̜ͅt͔̤͙̖͚̪̼̿̄e̶̖̖̘̺̗̲ͅ ͔͍͈̫̲ͯ̉ͦr̞̺͈̗̊̉ͮͦ̅́ë̺̮́̔̇̏ͥq͑̄u̢͇͖̐ͬͪ̂e̬̥̹̝͓͕̾ͩ̊͂̉̈̄ș̍͊͗̚͟t͙̑ͣ̀ͩ͠​


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

It takes a while to load, but it's worth it :nerd:


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

you can check-out any time you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was looking at my city's schools' supply list for students and couldn't believe what the second grade kids would need.

FOUR yellow highlighters? I didn't even know what one was in second grade!

The girls each bring a roll of paper towels and the boys bring a box of Ziploc bags.

WHAT?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

"Every morning you have two choices; continue to sleep with your dreams or wake up and chase them."


----------



## CharlieDowncast (Feb 21, 2014)

Couples hold hands as they walk across the street. A man is in tune to his music. Half naked people soak up the sun. Beautiful cute women left and right. Cars come and go. I walk my fat *** to the corner store. I am feeling insecure but I cant complain. I brought myself here. I buy what junk food I want and I walk home. Im working off my last can of beer and its hot outside. Im taking my sweet time. I have nothing to prove. 

I hate people. 
Life is a lie.

Either the booze brought me back to those thoughts or amplified them. Either way I'm just another scum of the earth wishing for peace that wouldn't dare knock on the door


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I was helping my mom put in a battery for one of our smoke alarms and I forced the battery in. My mom goes remember son never force anything in if it doesn't fit. I'm like really mom.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Verse:
Those suffering social angst 
Were dealt a cruel blow today
When kiwi was proven an ineffective treatment
It was long hypothesized 
The fruits’ amphicribral vascular bundles 
Held the key to a cure 
But it was not to be
This sounds the death knell
For hopes of a natural cure
Just last week 
Coconut oil was ruled out
And ostrich beak
Is a dead end

Chorus:
For kiwi’s dead and ostrich is finished
And coconut has been diminished

Verse:
Those suffering with social blankst
Were dealt a cruel blow today
When grass skirts proved useless
In treating the addiction
It was long theorized
That the dress’s ukalelean undulational wavation
Held the key to a cure
But it was not to be
This sounds the death knell
For hopes of a danceral cure
Just last week
Neil Diamond was ruled out
And summersaults
Are a dead end

Chorus:
For kiwi’s dead and Diamond is finished
And summersaults have been diminished


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

People who are positive all the time or tell people to be positive all the time are so stupid shut up


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Squishy is such a cute word.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

probably offline said:


> Squishy is such a cute word.


Almost as cute as plupp.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

indiscipline said:


> Almost as cute as plupp.


Does this mean I have to call you squishy now?

(vad konstigt det blev att kommunicera på engelska nu helt plötsligt haha)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Squishy is such a cute word.


Well good..I refer to my physique as squishy...though that never is thought of as cute.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

probably offline said:


> Does this mean I have to call you squishy now?
> 
> (vad konstigt det blev att kommunicera på engelska nu helt plötsligt haha)


Aw, that'd be swell!

(jaa, i fortsättningen får vi prata idiot istället. det är jag jättebra på)


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

KyleInSTL said:


> Well good..I refer to my physique as squishy...though that never is thought of as cute.


:lol :clap


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the hollow man 
resonating emptiness
from a broken mind
and a withered soul.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Can old men stop flirting with teenage girls!!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## 684625 (Aug 22, 2015)

Does anyone know if its okay or known for a blackbird to eat cat food because there is a blackbird eating cat food outside the front door right now, and its been doing this for a while now so I guess it can live on it. Does that make it a carnivore now?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need six arms today!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

StarlightSora said:


> Does anyone know if its okay or known for a blackbird to eat cat food because there is a blackbird eating cat food outside the front door right now, and its been doing this for a while now so I guess it can live on it. Does that make it a carnivore now?


I'm not 100% sure about this, but I just looked on a forum and apparantly it's okay (considering it's the same kind of food), but I don't know if it depends on the type of food? somebody said something about it can actually be good for birds, but it has to be soaked and moist or crushed first, but I don't know what the differences in NOT doing that is. Try and avoid leaving the cat food outside next time, perhaps, just to be safe? :smile2:


----------



## 684625 (Aug 22, 2015)

There's one slight problem with that. The bird waits outside for the food. In fact it nearly followed me into the kitchen to get it. It actually looks at you to be fed. I'm not kidding. Its the weirdest thing. It has no fear.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

sat around all morning trying to get myself to call a therapist (ive never been to one, or made an appointment for myself for anything), until i finally just decided to send a written thing on their website instead. so now i just wait for a reply, or for them to call my phone. someone murder me


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

StarlightSora said:


> There's one slight problem with that. The bird waits outside for the food. In fact it nearly followed me into the kitchen to get it. It actually looks at you to be fed. I'm not kidding. Its the weirdest thing. It has no fear.


Ohh:laugh:

Is it a kind of feeling where it's like "aww come on birdie I will feed you" or "do I have to do this again?"

Perhaps it would be better to pretend you're not there or something, and then eventually the bird won't bother you anymore?

But then again, could you turn away this?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

herk said:


> sat around all morning trying to get myself to call a therapist (ive never been to one, or made an appointment for myself for anything), until i finally just decided to send a written thing on their website instead. so now i just wait for a reply, or for them to call my phone. someone murder me


Don't worry about it man, I think (well, it is only my opinion but y'know) that actually waiting on a reply is better, because at least then you can always get back to them in case you didn't the first time. In this case, you made that first step, now you just have to finish it, so to speak. Might not be the nicest option, but you could always just ignore it as well, I am sure they would understand that, it might be more common than you think. But obviously you want the therapy, so at least you don't have to talk to them on the spot, rather you *wait* and then reply soon, but when you're ready.

Oh, and on a bit more of a positive note, for the first time I've looked in to this therapy thing, because I read your post. Made me wonder about it myself, but I can't even get by the potential embarrassment of telling my parents about it, so I can totally understand your situation. You're actually doing better than I am I feel:smile2:


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Don't worry about it man, I think (well, it is only my opinion but y'know) that actually waiting on a reply is better, because at least then you can always get back to them in case you didn't the first time. In this case, you made that first step, now you just have to finish it, so to speak. Might not be the nicest option, but you could always just ignore it as well, I am sure they would understand that, it might be more common than you think. But obviously you want the therapy, so at least you don't have to talk to them on the spot, rather you *wait* and then reply soon, but when you're ready.
> 
> Oh, and on a bit more of a positive note, for the first time I've looked in to this therapy thing, because I read your post. Made me wonder about it myself, but I can't even get by the potential embarrassment of telling my parents about it, so I can totally understand your situation. You're actually doing better than I am I feel:smile2:


Hey thanks man, I appreciate the kind words. Maybe you're right about this being better than jumping right into a call, I don't know. I do feel good about making this first step, and maybe now that I've done it, I'll be able to do more next time (for now I can only sit here with my phone burning a hole in my pocket though). I totally understand being uncomfortable talking to parents/family about doing it, I was that way for the longest time. Telling people close to you that you basically need help and can't do it yourself is a difficult thing, but you just gotta trust that they'll be supportive about it if you do go through with it.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

herk said:


> Hey thanks man, I appreciate the kind words. Maybe you're right about this being better than jumping right into a call, I don't know. I do feel good about making this first step, and maybe now that I've done it, I'll be able to do more next time (for now I can only sit here with my phone burning a hole in my pocket though). I totally understand being uncomfortable talking to parents/family about doing it, I was that way for the longest time. Telling people close to you that you basically need help and can't do it yourself is a difficult thing, but you just gotta trust that they'll be supportive about it if you do go through with it.


No problem dude, I know what it's like to be down and anxious so the least I could do is try to help somebody, especially since I'm just generally down myself a lot lately. Glad you feel good about taking the first step, that's always the most important. You will realise over time (well, I can't guarantee it, but it's how things usually seem to work) that actually, it isn't that difficult at all, you will perhaps look back and think "why oh why was I so nervous about something like that?". Easier said than done, but that's still how things can work. Thanks, I do feel as though they would be supportive, but it's also getting over that little thing in the first place, kinda like your situation how I said you may feel silly about it soon (being nervous about it I mean).

I just thought to myself, I wish things were EASIER for people who have more difficulty with things, kinda like hard wired the other way, if that makes sense. Life is just so complicated sometimes. Anyway, I'm probably ranting on now, but if you wish to share of course, just wondering if you got a reply yet? :smile2:


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed your first day. See I told you it wouldn't be so bad. Well, after having to convince myself to believe the same.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

BlazingLazer said:


> Anything.


ANYTHING. :clap :boogie :lol


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Just yeah. Really tired.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I am very, very bored at the moment.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> No problem dude, I know what it's like to be down and anxious so the least I could do is try to help somebody, especially since I'm just generally down myself a lot lately. Glad you feel good about taking the first step, that's always the most important. You will realise over time (well, I can't guarantee it, but it's how things usually seem to work) that actually, it isn't that difficult at all, you will perhaps look back and think "why oh why was I so nervous about something like that?". Easier said than done, but that's still how things can work. Thanks, I do feel as though they would be supportive, but it's also getting over that little thing in the first place, kinda like your situation how I said you may feel silly about it soon (being nervous about it I mean).
> 
> I just thought to myself, I wish things were EASIER for people who have more difficulty with things, kinda like hard wired the other way, if that makes sense. Life is just so complicated sometimes. Anyway, I'm probably ranting on now, but if you wish to share of course, just wondering if you got a reply yet? :smile2:


nah not yet, but it's only been a day. if i don't get a reply within a week or so, i think i'll try calling. i know exactly what you mean about looking back on something you feared and thinking it wasn't worth feeling that way about. it can be so frustrating after all the avoidance and time wasted, to know that it wasn't that bad in the end. but i guess we just have to take that knowledge and apply it in the future instead of looking backwards, and try harder to face obstacles we're dealing with.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think my uncle is stealing my shavers but I'm too scared to confront him. In my head I'm like seriously bro? You have a job (a good one) I don't.........just another reason I don't like people in general. I could hide them but scared he will catch on.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I think my uncle is stealing my shavers but I'm too scared to confront him. In my head I'm like seriously bro? You have a job (a good one) I don't.........just another reason I don't like people in general. I could hide them but scared he will catch on.


So? Hide them...at least he'll know you know without confrontation.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

KyleInSTL said:


> So? Hide them...at least he'll know you know without confrontation.


I guess......I just don't want any tension/awkwardness between us which I feel it will be if I hide them. But I can't afford to buy shavers every week either. Idk, I guess hiding them is my best option.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I guess......I just don't want any tension/awkwardness between us which I feel it will be if I hide them. But I can't afford to buy shavers every week either. Idk, I guess hiding them is my best option.


If he is stealing them, you passively got your message acrossed and it is he that should feel badly. If he isn't stealing them, then you avoided making a false accusation.

Still seems like a win win to me.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

“People are screwed up in this world. I'd rather be with someone screwed up and open about it than somebody perfect and ready to explode.”

“I don't know how I can be so ambitious and so lazy at the same time.” 

“Things to do today:
1) Breathe in.
2) Breathe out.” 

“Dreams are only dreams until you wake up and make them real.” 

“I'm smart but not enough--just smart enough to have problems.” 

“I’m not better, you know. The weight hasn’t left my head. I feel how easily I could fall back into it, lie down and not eat, waste my time and curse wasting my time, look at my homework and freak out and go and chill at Aaron’s, look at Nia and be jealous again, take the subway home and hope that it has an accident, go and get my bike and head to the Brooklyn Bridge. All of that is still there. The only thing is, it’s not an option now. It’s just… a possibility, like it’s a possibility that I could turn to dust in the next instant and be disseminated throughout the universe as an omniscient consciousness. It’s not a very likely possibility.” 

“What am I always going to do? I'm going to go home and freak out.I'm going to sit with my family and try not to talk about myself and what's wrong. Im going to try and eat. Then I'm going to try and sleep. I dread it. I can't eat and I can't sleep. I'm not doing well in terms of being a functional human, you know?” 

“I'm not afraid of dying, I'm afraid of living.” 

“Take these verbs and enjoy them. They're yours, Craig. You deserve them because you chose them. You could have left them all behind but you chose to stay here.” 





To go it alone or to go with a partner? When you choose a partner, you have to have compromises and sacrifices, but it's a price you pay. Do I want to follow my every whim and desire as I make my way through time and space? Absolutely. But at the end of the day, do I need someone when I'm doubting myself and I'm insecure and MY heart fails me? Do I need someone, who when the heat gets hot, has my back?

Sooo... Do you?

I do.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

wicked guitar solo 8)


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yet again I find myself asking myself questions on whether or not my life will ever get better. The older I get, the less likely it seems...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/candacelowry/find-the-portland-pooper#.jkwl1kjJl

The city of Portland is searching for a man who apparently has a thing for pooping in public places around the city, and it's getting out of control. And this isn't any random pooper. It's premeditated, because he CLEARLY has a roll of toilet paper with him everywhere he decides to squat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I saw a new counselor today and she asked me to look into her eyes for 2mins. She wanted to test my concentration/focus. I lasted 9 seconds, lol. First of all I don't really look people in their eyes plus she was super hot. I was just happy she allowed me to look at her.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> I saw a new counselor today and she asked me to look into her eyes for 2mins. She wanted to test my concentration/focus. I lasted 9 seconds, lol. First of all I don't really look people in their eyes plus she was super hot. I was just happy she allowed me to look at her.


Must be your lucky day Kevin:grin2:


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

that cough came with a prize


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

you know, it's impossible for a person to tolerate everything, esp. when they hold certain beliefs about the way things should be. 

EVERYONE has their limits to what they will tolerate, too.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

tea111red said:


> you know, it's impossible for a person to tolerate everything, esp. when they hold certain beliefs about the way things should be.
> 
> EVERYONE has their limits to what they will tolerate, too.
> 
> ...


To be clear, I don't care if you approve of her wardrobe or if you hate her for it, you're entitled to your beliefs. It's only when people start to externalize that and act like she's doing something wrong for not catering to your taste, calling her an ******* for choosing to dress that way for instance. I can't speak for what the other user meant, only myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This nightmare has to end soon.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Forgive me if I don't get up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess since I'm still up I can switch my calendar to September.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

from the visual opiates
mollified
as the unseen erodes
corrodes, corrupts
It brings me joy
the joy of wretchedness


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So my boyfriend proposed to me during the game grump panel at pax prime yeseterday, theres video evidence all over youtube. Guuuuuhhhh. There were 3000 people in the theater and it was all being recorded and streamed, I blacked out from fear and had to watch the video to see what even happened.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

KelsKels said:


> So my boyfriend proposed to me during the game grump panel at pax prime yeseterday, theres video evidence all over youtube. Guuuuuhhhh. There were 3000 people in the theater and it was all being recorded and streamed, I blacked out from fear and had to watch the video to see what even happened.


Congrats:yay.........I'm assuming you said yes.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

that awkward feeling when you discover someone from SAS on another website


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

succumbing to the blackness
no peace from it
only despair


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I feel slightly better today.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Todo es mentira en este mundo
Todo es mentira la verdad
Todo es mentira yo me digo
Todo es mentira ¿Por qué será?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I usually do about 1 sit-up or 1 push-up each morning, it just depends on which way I get out of bed.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

i dont care
i dont care
i dont care


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Its 4:30am and i can see a bright flashing light in the Sky. Its seems to be a spaceship, its hovering just above the highest tree across the street. 
My penis is very hard thinking about the things i would like done to myself by the aliens if they were to abduct me.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, and then she told me

"Tell me another lie, Pinochio, tell me another lie".

OK that's enuf. Tell me the truth.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really hope he doesn't lose all his money. He won't have money for a cab, I'm tired of worrying about people.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Much love. Yeah.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She said "Don't get too close. It's dark inside. It's where my demons hide." .... And he answered "Get too close. There's a hell inside of me. It's where your demons can live" - unknown


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't know if I should completely stop coming here or just come here to "reward" myself after doing the important things (lol, what a reward). I still need a place to be at least a little bit social, it seems like it's here... 
Also, schools are going to open later than last years so it'll be good for timing. :con


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I am the warden of my own prison
I am the mastermind of my own defeat


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Anything


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't get it


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

My eyes are burning yet i'm still toking


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Sometimes when I'm just so tired and in a bad mood after a long day, my mind drifts to something funny (I did or encountered a long time ago) and I laugh uncontrollably and in the most inappropriate of places.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Why are oreos and milk so banging someone tell me


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i'm like a riding lawnmower with the heart of a tank


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

What a depressing thought it is to think about screwing up my chance at a getting a well paying job that I was interested in and possibly never being able to get another opportunity like that again. I don't want to be struggling financially for the rest of my life.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

..creepy :afr


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

my sense of humor is different.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

It's a holiday weekend here and my mind is craving the beach.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

i am noticed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

The days become indistinguishable from each other except for the ever growing void waiting to consume me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Some people just have very punchable faces.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Calls to make appointment, receptionist says we don't do appointments here. fml.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the future that never was


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Why can't I just dream myself into your arms?

Why is reality cold and lonely?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

All people are evil. Pure evil.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think I'm going to try journaling.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

anything


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I always thought I was fairly anonymous at school yet over the year three seperate people have recognised me :sigh


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

brb


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

is there no way to edit posts on this site or am i just an idiot >_<


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My children are really, and truly beautiful little people, inside and out.


I may hate my ex-wife for her infidelity and her games. You're one of the best at them, sweetie. But that's off-topic. Little *****s are a dime a dozen. But yeah, my kids are beautiful. Inside and out. And they're very smart, very intelligent little people. They know what's going on. They realize, and recognize the struggles, the battles being fought out here. They're not stupid. They see it.


And I guess I will apologize for your selfishness, later on you f-ing *****.


I will explain to my kids why I was forced to leave.


I will explain it all. And I won't leave anything out. The truth will come out.


Later on in life, you're going to choke on all of this. You're going to wonder where it all went.


I'm still going to be here.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

Golden Wheat said:


> Not at all  I believe there is a number of posts to be attained before one may edit, possibly 50? (I forget)


oh lol i see, thanks


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

should i wait and see what the eye-surgeon says about my problematic left eye before i order the installation of an expensive outdoor-security system, or should I just go ahead and fork out the cash and get it installed, regardless of what financial pressures my upcoming eye-surgeries might bring?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hate sharing my stuff......does that make me selfish? I guess it does.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Vuldoc said:


> brb


*taps foot, checks watch*


----------



## Araminta (Apr 10, 2014)

nobody knows the trouble I've seen
noooobody knows myyy sorrroww


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

"Anyone ever feel like they're just...disappearing? I feel so much like giving up."


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its getting harder and harder to exist in this world. So much responsibilities, expectations, obstacles.......I can't deal.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I couldn't have meant much.



Kevin001 said:


> Its getting harder and harder to exist in this world. So much responsibilities, expectations, obstacles.......I can't deal.


^I agree. It's exhausting.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Why do I worry so? I've never been this worried in my lifetime and I'm no spring chicken. If the world was ending, at least I know what would happen: it would end. But the unknown, oh god. 

Job interview tomorrow. This feels worse than Armageddon. Though I suppose nuclear explosions aren't pleasant either, but at least I know the end result. Ugh! Honestly, the end of the world is not this scary. But how would I know? I'd know what nuclear bombs are like, that's pretty easy to imagine. If the world was technically "ending" maybe I'd panic just a little. Maybe.

What would Armageddon be like though? See, thinking about that doesn't faze me. Least not right now.
Whew deep breath. Run a mile. Run ten miles.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

-

@coeur_brise best of luck!! i know that feel, i've had panic attacks before interviews and such. but they almost always go better than i anticipated, and i think yours will, too.

√ING4U


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

bad baby said:


>


I've done this!!!!!!!.....well, similar. Lol. That's a great story. It could be a novel.....or lead to one.. :yes


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Take me on your magic carpet ride of noodles al dente!!!!!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

kesker said:


> I've done this!!!!!!!.....well, similar. Lol. That's a great story. It could be a novel.....or lead to one.. :yes


...i'm confused. you've done what? lol


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

bad baby said:


> ...i'm confused. you've done what? lol


I've been in so many convos when I let myself express interpretations of actions/artwork/tattoos/or just stuff in general where people stop talking and say, "whoa, you took that to a whole nother level" but not in a good way, haha

I don't do it much anymore. :blank


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

kesker said:


> I've been in so many convos when I let myself express interpretations of actions/artwork/tattoos/or just stuff in general where people stop talking and say, "whoa, you took that to a whole nother level" but not in a good way, haha
> 
> I don't do it much anymore. :blank


well they totally didn't deserve your creativity, those damn unappreciative b*stards :bah

i was just thinking, if i ever got a tattoo i'd probably get an ankh or evil eye or some other ancient symbol. like, i know things like chinese characters are pretty popular rn, but from the perspective of someone who can actually read them, they all look pretty silly, heh.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

wow, now i'm laughing at everything, even if it's not usually funny. i must just do that unconsciously when i get to a really low point as a way to cope.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Every breaking wave on the shore
Tells the next one there'll be one more
And every gambler knows that to lose
Is what you're really there for

Summer I was fearless
Now I speak into an answer phone
Like every fallen leaf on the breeze
Winter wouldn't leave it alone
Alone

If you go
If you go your way and I go mine
Are we so
Are we so helpless against the tide
Baby, every dog on the street
Knows that we're in love with defeat
Are we ready to be swept off our feet
And stop chasing every breaking wave
--U2

God this the soundtrack to my life right now, but I think I already know the answer. Oh well. *throws hands up in defeat* I really don't know wtf else to do with this woman, with us. I'm about ready to give up. Again. Maybe for good this time lmao.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

This afternoon in my Geography class, a female classmate, the really cute one, turned around to my row and asked if she could take pictures of us individually for memento. Somehow, I lifted my head from my notebook that moment and she looked at me. I asked her what the picture-taking was for and she replied that she wanted a keepsake of us college-mates for that class...

Any way, I smiled sheepishly as she took a pic of me. When she had turned her back on us, I turned to my seatmate and asked quietly, "What was that about?" My seatmate just shrugged. 

The end.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

_God, I turned out to be such a damsel in distress._


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Probably only saw me as someone young and dumb. I feel stupid for hoping.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

They take all of the students' phones at my course. They give you when the lessons are over. I liked it, though I don't use my phone that much (maybe recently started to  but it seems like it won't last long).


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Personality... what personality?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

504 Not Found


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Wollt ich wirklich Gutes tun? Oder wollt ich Beachtung? 

#fiyerowobistdu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Today has to be at least ok.......I can't handle another bad day.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

All this plaid makes me want to pick up an axe and venture into the wilderness.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I take note of people who capitalize my name in text messages. I'm at peace at those who do and secretly criticize harshly those who don't.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it was nice to hear someone say something that was pretty validating to me. that i am exhausted and depleted. i really am.

too bad i had to pay them to hear it. haha.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

tronjheim said:


> I take note on people who capitalize my name in text messages. I'm at peace at those who do and secretly criticize harshly those who don't. As for those who don't use punctuations - oh the poor souls - I just pity them.


i picked a good time to reply after your post.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry about that, hehe! I'll omit the last part.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

​


tea111red said:


> i picked a good time to reply after your post.


Sorry about that, hehe! I'll omit the last part.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

tronjheim said:


> ​Sorry about that, hehe! I'll omit the last part.


heh, i wasn't really offended. i just thought it was amusing i replied after you posted that.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I enjoyed chatting with you and miss it.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

You've got to live between the pitfalls
But you're looking like you're low on energy
Did you get out and walk to ensure you'd miss the quicksand?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Y'all can kiss ma mother****ing ***


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I really don't believe in coincidences anymore, but is doing otherwise i.e. believing that everything happens for a reason make me a victim of confirmation bias? Damn it! Why can't I enjoy my life without them falling into psychological terms. Why can't this life accommodate _more_ besides what science dictates? There _has to_ be more than the confines of time and space! Gah!

Also, I wish every time my mind drifted to bad thoughts, the instrumental of We Didn't Start The Fire by Billy Joel started playing in my head.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Adding a snack cup of applesauce to morning oatmeal is sheer genius. Don't remember where I read this tip, but it's a life changer.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

this is great

not least due to the strategic lower casing of the word "then"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

lmfao


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like my family will be fine without me, kinda makes me happy. Less stressed.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Before I was excited, now I feel the dark cloud rolling in.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I hate men.

I HATE men.

I hate them so much, but moreover the fact that I'm majorly *****ED up royally over MEN.

I am so *****ed up that the past 5 or 10 or what seems like my ENTIRE life I have sabotaged EVERY stinking opportunity with a man.

And no, it's not like I can't get one. It's not like the ones I like dont reciprocate feelings towards me because most of them HAVE and most of them at some point or another HAVE been into me and I have no problems attracting men but because of the screwed up person that I am, I have no boundary in me to let love come into my life because I'm a stupid *****ing c**** about relationships.

And this guy that I like right now. I was outside making a call, and he came into the inner exit room where the windows are overlooking the place where I was in, and he was just pacing back and forth and it was evident he was lurking there and this guy- who I've talked to several times- makes me so nervous, I just brushed past him when I went back in and it's like f***

And my skills are going downward with men, not even those I'm interested in because of general depression :sigh

I am so tired of this.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

calichick said:


> I hate men.
> 
> I HATE men.
> 
> ...


oh man.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Slippin Jimmy said:


> oh man.


He never met a girl before who liked to complain so much about men


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

calichick said:


> He never met a girl before who liked to complain so much about men


it was just a pun. hope you feel better soon though.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Slippin Jimmy said:


> it was just a pun. hope you feel better soon though.


Thanks.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Tofu.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I cleaned my coffee maker TWICE because the red light was on.
It turns out the light goes on automatically if there isn't a time set for automatic brewing :doh.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

The enemies at the gates and his arrogance is quite something.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I always wonder why House speaker John Boehner always looks like he's about to burst into tears. But I don't know anything about him. My imagination is too busy running away. It's OK Mr. bohner, I feel ya.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need an angel to come down and swoop me up.


----------



## Eightleggedjoy (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello all. I'm feeling overwhelmed lately. Biggest issue is my anxiety over meeting my boyfriend's friends. We have been living together and things are getting serious. I am so scared I will mess this up. I have already used guilt to keep him from going on outings with friends because I'm anxious to hang out with his friends. I don't want to be this way. I tried to hide my anxiety at the beginning. I would willingly go to events and I would have a good time.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

There are times when I'd contact the developer or developer team for the apps I use. Out of those few times that I do, I thank the developer(s) for their great work and they've replied saying that my compliments mean a lot to them. 
:grin2:


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

lol one of my managers at work apparently doesnt know that every time he posts comments on pages for chubby women with huge tits, everyone on his friends list gets an update, lel

just the same as we all get updates when he posts pictures of puppies and links to all the little girls at work nehehehehehehe


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

this. so much


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd really like to go to Vermont some day. During the fall, it looks like it's straight out of a painting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Perkins said:


> I'd really like to go to Vermont some day. It looks like it's straight out of a painting.


Yeah they also have the Ben and Jerry's factory tour there....


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I had a rather long, pleasant chat with my friend at his house. When the topic got appropriate, I told him that I might lead a solitary life. At first, he thought I'd be turning into a hermit of some sort. I told him that what I meant was that I'd never get married, let alone a girlfriend. I suppose he doesn't believe it and told me that, who knows, maybe one day I'll find that special someone and goes on about the obvious i.e. growing old alone when my siblings have moved out and their kids get hitched and have kids... I didn't tell him that that depressing thought had occurred to me several times in the past. Le sigh.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Wooooooooooohjoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk i lozbrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

I have hair tangled around my eyeball, white fluid is leaking out
It's one of those things that don't happen, because nothing happens when the batteries are dead
Batteries are pretty bad for the environment, but the environment is an ******* who can **** itself with a huge ****ing toilet brush
**** the environment I'm more important
to me


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

This afternoon in one of my class, _that really cute girl_ suddenly spoke to me and our faces got dangerously close! Naturally my anxiety shot up, but I still managed to be calm externally and answered whatever she was saying to me that moment. Inside my head, I was like, "What the heck?! Why are you so close?! My face can't be pleasant to look at at this distance!!"

I wonder now if my eyes had gone comically wide and that I looked liked a complete doofus from her vantage point. Ah well... She didn't look bothered when I glanced at her again moments after the incident.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tronjheim said:


> This afternoon in one of my class, _that really cute girl_ suddenly spoke to me and our faces got dangerously close!


:high5


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

inna sense said:


> :high5


Bwahaha! That's hilarious! (I really need to watch that movie.)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No matter how many times I watch it the ending always gets me teary.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

*Must do better!*

I was one letter away from 100% in my database test :rain


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I feel fine


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

no


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

It's so cold.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

what did you call me ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to be nicer to my family, I feel like I'm bringing them down with me. I don't care about myself but I need to encourage them more.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

When someone kills themselves by jumping in front of the train near here, most people call him an ******* and feel annoyed by the delay. 

This happens a lot.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

'Find more of your friends on facebook.'


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:lol


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

People who seem perfect all have their quirks once I get to know a bit about them.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

How can I sleep now? My bed was shaking like an hour ago. I already have sleeping problems.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Someone just called me a stud. The F?! I'm a short, scrawny, little person! Have they the brain worms?

Just kidding. I'm flattered!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Please let it go well, its my last shot.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

*****ing A*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have to dig myself out of this hole, hate this.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

This is gonna sound crazy, but I feel for Elvis, a connection maybe. Maybe this is why he's such a cultural icon. People can identify with his melancholy, his flair, zest for life. His wanting an outer image while balancing an inner one. Wanting to have an impressionable image but then you get fat and depressed. Hm. Viva el señor Presley.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

the most defining quality that makes us unique, is that there are certain people out there that we just 'get' without having to say much, and others whom we don't despite lengthy explanations to no avail. they say about 80% of our communication is non-verbal. this is why i don't like to explain myself and i don't expect other people to, either. if intentions are aligned i will eventually find a way of discerning them without so many words. speak because you want to, not because you have to. and (it goes without saying that) appreciation ≠ understanding.

@coeur_brise not crazy at all; i feel the exact same kind of kinship to jim morrison and lou reed.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It's a lie
just an illusion
just a delusion
created
to sate
the dying sentience


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

bad baby said:


> the most defining quality that makes us unique, is that there are certain people out there that we just 'get' without having to say much, and others whom we don't despite lengthy explanations to no avail. ...
> 
> @coeur_brise not crazy at all; i feel the exact same kind of kinship to jim morrison and lou reed.


Agree with your post. There is something to it isn't there? Unfortunately, a relationship in my life didn't work out because we didn't quite "get" each other on that level. Also because I probably kept insisting he get along with an Air sign, but we'll never know. Actually an Air sign would be perfect for... (Blank). Aquarius anyone?

I'm glad you've found someone.

Anyway, I so need a girl friend right now to tell me I'm pretty and sex-able over a few apple martinis, compliment each other and to discuss our love lives. She might offer marriage, and I'll decline but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Agree with your post. There is something to it isn't there? Unfortunately, a relationship in my life didn't work out because we didn't quite "get" each other on that level. Also because I probably kept insisting he get along with an Air sign, but we'll never know. Actually an Air sign would be perfect for... (Blank). Aquarius anyone?
> 
> I'm glad you've found someone.
> 
> Anyway, I so need a girl friend right now to tell me I'm pretty and sex-able over a few apple martinis, compliment each other and to discuss our love lives. She might offer marriage, and I'll decline but it's the thought that counts.


omg i'm an aquarius too!! i think we're just such insane geniuses that it's hard for the hoi polloi to really 'get' us, but that's ok. you don't want to be having tea and scones with some boring 'down-to-earth' taurus anyway. pffft. shoot for the libras and scorpios of this world. stir up some creative madness. run wild.

i'm out of apple martinis but i can def open up a bottle of wine and you can ***** and moan to me all about your relationship woes or whatever. #shouldertocryon #anytime #gurrrrrrl


----------



## brainfog219 (Mar 13, 2015)

Any socially anxious girls/women who are attractive


----------



## brainfog219 (Mar 13, 2015)

And I myself am a good looking make late 20s and I don't know yet if I like the attention I get from other girls in public situations. Let me know how it makes you feel, good or bad, better or worse


----------



## brainfog219 (Mar 13, 2015)

I think it gives me confidence but on the other hand I don't like to be the center of attention with all eyes on me.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

giving birth to imagined saviors
the answer to our woes
the ones there for us in dark times
imagined saviors that bring us
imagined solace


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

bad baby said:


> omg i'm an aquarius too!! i think we're just such insane geniuses that it's hard for the hoi polloi to really 'get' us, but that's ok. you don't want to be having tea and scones with some boring 'down-to-earth' taurus anyway. pffft. shoot for the libras and scorpios of this world. stir up some creative madness. run wild.


I agree, Aquarius is awesome. I'm some boring *** Capricorn but that's close enough right? Funny you should mention Taurus, I really like them but it depends on the Taurus sometimes cuz they don't like me. I got dumped...
Nah, we're earth signs, earth buddies. I like Scorpio too. And Libras? I heard they had rainbows, but I'm not sure. My god, I think it's bedtime for me.



> i'm out of apple martinis but i can def open up a bottle of wine and you can ***** and moan to me all about your relationship woes or whatever. #shouldertocryon #anytime #gurrrrrrl


Omg, you rule. Thanks girlfran. Boys stink and they're smelly. Messed up my vibe and everything. Boo hoo. "_I thought you were the one_" I'm still in the Selena Gomez phase so excuse me if I cry suddenly over some broken relationship. Well, in time. I'm pretty sure T-Swift does the same. Remember me.. in your wildest dreams. Oh oh oh.

Why T-Swift, why? Just forget about that nappy-headed dude. Lol. Uh, its prob bedtime for me now.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> I agree, Aquarius is awesome. I'm some boring *** Capricorn but that's close enough right? Funny you should mention Taurus, I really like them but it depends on the Taurus sometimes cuz they don't like me. I got dumped...
> Nah, we're earth signs, earth buddies. I like Scorpio too. And Libras? I heard they had rainbows, but I'm not sure. My god, I think it's bedtime for me.
> 
> Omg, you rule. Thanks girlfran. Boys stink and they're smelly. Messed up my vibe and everything. Boo hoo. "_I thought you were the one_" I'm still in the Selena Gomez phase so excuse me if I cry suddenly over some broken relationship. Well, in time. I'm pretty sure T-Swift does the same. Remember me.. in your wildest dreams. Oh oh oh.
> ...


wat. i totally thought you were aquarius from your post earlier.. don't toy with my feelings like that yo ;_;

but capricorns are super cool and that is probably the best thing anyone has ever said about libras. also i fart rainbows; just thought you might like to know.

there, there. *hands you tissue*.. what you need is a real man, not a boy - like harry styles from 1d who will hold you in his strong man arms and wipe your tears away while humming songs about cake in a creepy pedo voice.










...what do you mean your name is not alyssa and you're not 14? harry dgaf. he will still love you if your name is bob and you're 85. true story. his love will never stop, _ever_. like a bad case of diarrhea after one too many food cart hotdogs.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Having the ability to ignore threads is nice.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

it's like...
I exist...
only to torment myself


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I wanted America to beat Mexico in the soccer game, but now that Mexico is going to play in the World Cup, I will be rooting for them.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im not posting any more cuz these sites make me psychotic dammit...i just need some time away


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

= seven identical coin tosses


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

If I ever sustain an injury and find myself bleeding out the last few minutes of consciousness in the frozen wastes in perfect solitude, this is what I want to hear as I contemplate the endless void that awaits beyond this temporary existence.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

of simulacrum:
just a poor substitution
that brings empty happiness
or such is convinced the mind?


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Got off work early and have been sitting here checking this forum obsessively for 8.5 hours. What am I even expecting?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Shawn81 said:


> Got off work early and have been sitting here checking this forum obsessively for *8.5 hours*. What am I even expecting?












on a serious note though, im on here at least that long if not longer most days, but i at least have the decency to pop in and out


----------



## edgar10 (Oct 13, 2015)

something


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

bad baby said:


> on a serious note though, im on here at least that long if not longer most days, but i at least have the decency to pop in and out


I guess it's the thrill of getting that rare post quote or message or something. Big deal with my anxiety. Kind of pathetic. That and I have absolutely nothing better to do :serious:


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Shawn81 said:


> I guess it's the thrill of getting that rare post quote or message or something. Big deal with my anxiety. Kind of pathetic. That and I have absolutely nothing better to do :serious:


oh. well in that case, here's that thrill again~

and fwiw posting on SAS is srs bsns, in case you were thinking otherwise


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

bad baby said:


> oh. well in that case, here's that thrill again~
> 
> and fwiw posting on SAS is srs bsns, in case you were thinking otherwise


Thanks for the rush. It tingled.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Shawn81 said:


> Thanks for the rush. It tingled.


like an excitement quiver?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What do mouse guts have to do with continuous blood glucose?!


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

bad baby said:


> like an excitement quiver?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the end


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

It's amazing how some people fall asleep as if a switch was merely flicked. Such blissful peace must go on in their minds.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

This is going to be a long day of nothing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My mom is going to call my counselor for me tomorrow.......thank you mom. I've been stressing over that all day. I can breathe now.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Now I'm just really down.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Panic attack over. And I'm exhausted. But why am I having them again...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying property. A condo in SoCal...or Chicago...or anywhere where the market will let me.

I'm saving money rapidly and it would be nice to have somewhere in this world -even if only a little piece- that is completely mine.

Exciting.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Back on medication. I feel sick.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Go figure. It seems the computer has become a glorified eCigarette charger.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm going to sit here all day. Again. And do nothing. Again.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Anything.


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

Leave me alone: you are really, really annoying. You've probably sexually assaulted me when we took that other class together. It's obvious I don't want to be near you, let alone hear you gab seemingly endlessly. Also, quit asking to touch my stuff every time. 
Your presence debilitates my skills. You frustrate me with your creepy presence. Eff off.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

my playstation game save file got corrupted. my life is now over.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I really want to scream.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Do it.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I was behind a woman this afternoon who was wearing chunky heels and couldn't help but notice the precarious angle of her right foot. Like sooner or later it would slip from beneath her.

How do women do it


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

how tf can anyone hate me.


or stare at a stranger on the Road rudely, do u hate your life seriously??????????????????????


i never harmed a stranger/person in my life. wallah.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Things are going to change, I can feel it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It surprises me how many women are attracted to the dad bod.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

lol just imagine a video game about social anxiety.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She hasn't been around lately, I hope she is ok. Most likely moved on.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sometimes I just really, really can't cope... with anything.

No, MOST of the time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ourwater said:


>


How many times have we heard our parents tell us not to play with fire?!

These kids don't know what they have....children of the 80s are the last of the best.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

http://lifehacker.com/build-trust-by-volunteering-information-you-dont-have-t-1738237703

I've noticed this time and again (towards me) in the real world and I believe I've done it too.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Nyanpasu! Tsuba is my Sensei! Wizard Lizard is my Senpai! Bundle is my kohai! Anyone else want to join my weaboo tree?


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Finding a car in H1Z1 would be the highlight of my week. That's really bad.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Alienated from life, man.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

It occasionally says "Nick" in the left corner while I'm watching ABC News on Hulu. I'm sure there is a good explanation.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

That Gravity Falls 3DS game had better be worth it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go for a run and get my strained muscles worked on.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

People describing music part ii:

_"this is a great record to listen to while you break up with your girlfriend because she still wears toms, is messing up your instant queue on netflix and she only owns two stevie wonder records."

"Her music makes you miss the person you made eye contact with at the grocery 5 years ago."

"Not trying to be racist, but if I were Native American, this would be the perfect song to go kill some White people to."_

erm


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Sometimes I wanna go belly down on this round table and just spin around and scream. It would feel so good.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Richard Dean Anderson looks like a grandpa. Never in a million years did I ever think he could look different than Macgyver. :|









R.I.P Macgyver. Hello grampa. He still has a nice smile though. srsly though I'm so sad over this. He was so hot. I'm gonna look like a grandma too. in 35 years. Time does not discriminate.


----------



## mdw8062 (Oct 26, 2015)

I both hate and love being treated like a child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

i got out of bed, and suddenly had chest pains..

Man, they were horrible, i thought i would die.

That's when i realized i was standing on my nipples.

The end..


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Some **** managed to set off the fire alarm at college as I was doing my test.

Not only was I anxious but I needed to embarrass myself further by asking to go to the toilet.

Well done genius :twak


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it wrong that I told my supervisor to "quit actin like a lil *****" this morning in the parking lot?


I did. Not once, not twice, like five times.


He said I was five minutes late coming back from a 30 minute break. And I said, "so are you *****".


And then he said "get in there before I write you up".


And I said "quit being a little *****".


And this went on and on for like three more rounds and then he just walked off.


I never got written up.


So I guess now he's my lil *****.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Having one irl friend that could relate to me might save my life.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Having one irl friend that could relate to me might save my life.


Have you thought about a therapist? They can sort of be your friend, at least someone to confide in. I'm sure your problems are not the worst they've seen. :hug


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

coeur_brise said:


> Have you thought about a therapist? They can sort of be your friend, at least someone to confide in. I'm sure your problems are not the worst they've seen. :hug


I have one, lol. They have to keep it professional. I need someone like on here but irl, maybe I can find someone at a SA/depression support group or something.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@*Kevin001* ohhh, right. Human, real life friends, I'd forgotten about that (not that your therapist isn't human, but you get what I mean). :/

thought: I need someone to come down and sweep me off my feet, like a broom. Brush away my tears. Take me to a Mariah Carey concert, hopefully not one where it's pre-recorded and she just lip-syncs through it. Sigh. Why do they call them hopeless romantics when to romantics, there's always this false hope... I suppose that's what it is. False hope.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

http://imgur.com/bqCIEu9


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

You guys are all affected by me, like it or not. One way or another. I don't care if you live in China or Egypt or Russia or Spain or the moon...one way or another, indirectly, through various degrees of separation, every single human being on the planet is affected by what I do, in one way or another, even if in an incredibly small and insignificant way. 

The fact that you're reading this means I've impacted you already. 

You have to learn to be an "actor" because you should fit in. Otherwise, prepare for life as an outcast.
On the other hand though, deep down you need to be a nonconformist. Create your own life and you own reality as dictated by you. You have the potential. Be a nonconformist, as long as you can still be accepted and fit in. Act it out. **** all, nobody matters more than you.

Yes, I was high when I wrote this. Damn weed.


----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

You guys are crazy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

wah wah wah.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

megalodon said:


> You guys are crazy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh? What makes you think that?


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

All ready for Halloween. My a** is in this chair and the porch light is off. No one should be able to tell I'm home.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm slightly drunk. I don't know if there's a way to handle this, lol.


----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Oh? What makes you think that?


They asked me to write anythkng in this thread. That wsd tge firsy thoyght tgst popped oug kn mh head. The reason is unknown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

bananas backwards is sananab. lolol!!1


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i got out of bed, and suddenly had chest pains..
> 
> Man, they were horrible, i thought i would die.
> 
> ...


You're a funny dickh3ad, you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That 7 cups of tea website is actually pretty helpful.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so attracted to 90% of guys right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think my side muscle strain may be finally clearing up.
For the first time in nearly two weeks, I can take a deep breath and not feel like my right side is about to explode.


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

I think I'll just hang out here today.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I hate that song Food Glorious Food. I wish never to hear it again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I so shouldn't have eaten that....fml.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

anything in this thread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay - lots of disorganization around me, but not at me.

I am learning to like it that way.


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

There aren't any pickles in the fridge :/


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

f**k


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I messed that up. Every time people try to get close to me I push them away.....fml.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

This fell out of my laundry (always empty your lint trap):


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Richard Dean Anderson looks like a grandpa. Never in a million years did I ever think he could look different than Macgyver. :|


 I haven't even thought about Macgyver for so long but I used to watch it a lot. Definitely one of the better shows from the 80s.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Leaving my room/house 3x a week will be tough for me. I'm use to maybe once every week or two. I will try though.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I haven't even thought about Macgyver for so long but I used to watch it a lot. Definitely one of the better shows from the 80s.


I don't think I've seen or remember an episode of Macgyver. I watched Stargate, that was a fun show. But Macgyver didn't look like Ma-grandpaw at the time. That's so ageist. I'm going to hell.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I recently redid my bathroom and chose to put up the poker dogs painting. I really don't give a **** if it's weird.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

the current currents of the exodus is lava fed up with your trying cloud cloudy clouds clouds bir bir bir nexus monster is cramped crapped in shoes pants like the yatzee in the woods of desolation corporal corporate uni uni uni unibetttttttttt ***** ***** bits pope pope poppy poop pool lego lada mistress cumstains on the microvawe in the oven of hot yelling matter universe


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Stargate SG-1 was amazing.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Shawn81 said:


> Stargate SG-1 was amazing.







SG-1 was the closest thing to an RPG I've ever seen. The humans start out as weak but courageous protagonists in a war beyond their comprehension. Then through several journeys, an unlikely ally, and tons of surprises they come to understand the world better and become bad asses with alien influenced technology. The slow progression and how it developed in a mostly organic way but by the end, really had changed everything remarkably, is something rare. At least in what I've seen.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What do you do when saying sorry isn't enough?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

nothing works lol


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Getting sand on your feet is actually quite annoying.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

anything


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

anything in this thread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol I guess that counts.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

My mom said the other day when we were talking about woman that I'll be a great boyfriend/husband. I wish I didn't feel like she's just saying it because she's my mom, but it's nice to hear nonetheless I guess. Never really spoke with my mom about my dating life in general until recent times, which has actually be nice as I have kept things bottled up for so long at home, for number of reasons. 

She's such an angel.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Kung Fu Hustle is a movie that everyone should see.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

i used to caillou on my cell phone
but not caillou don't need my love </3


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Hu ha hu tiki tiki
Hu ha hu tiki tiki 
Welcome, Squidward's Tiki Land
Hu ha hu tiki tiki


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope to still lose a few pounds with a 25% reduction in Paxil and my exercise.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I bought a cheap digital clock a few days ago. The instructions aren't clear enough. It's alarm went off at like 3 AM today :|. I need to adjust it.


----------



## HimynamesT (Nov 8, 2015)

The fools reproach is a kingly title


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

amazon reviewer punches above his weight -



> The GT-I9003 is the forgotten cinderella of the mid-tier Galaxy range


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

apple orchard banana cat dance 8663


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

They have offered a "replacement" television and receiver. I have a really bad feeling about this.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I literally have like 5 more lbs to lose before I reach my goal weight. :banana


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hope to still lose a few pounds with a 25% reduction in Paxil and my exercise.


what dose are you on, just out of curiousity?
________

the only good parts of iggy azalea songs are the parts w/o iggy azalea


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> apple orchard banana cat dance 8663


Says who? 9381


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Also, the company I work for is wasting a whole, whole lot of money right now on hotels and per diems and salary and mileage. Just to have a whole lot of us, stand around all day and do nothing. This is just...a little cray-cray. We are way ahead of schedule. But there are thirty people here staying in hotels on the company's dime, getting paid. To. Do. Nothing.


It's boring. They don't want to send us home because then they'll have a lot less hours than they projected, we'll end up coming in way below cost on what we bid for the whole project, and they'll expect the same next time. And nobody wants that. So. Here we are. Standing around looking at each other for eight hours a day. Lmao.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I think i might actually be dead. Like a sixth sense situation. In which case you're all dead too. Or are mediums. Buncha medium sized dead people. Hahahaaaaahahahahhaa. Nothing is real. Help me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

TenYears said:


> Says who? 9381


Says Marshall f***ing Erikson.
@crimeclub would have gotten that, lol.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

In the last month or two and eventually stopping my meds, I've noticed that I seem to be lacking in emotion? I mean , I can still enjoy things to a certain extent.. But I don't get excited about things anymore, or upset, or angry, or find anything really funny. Everything just seems like its at a baseline or something and that I have to try fairly hard to truly absorb what I'm doing.

I've noticed this does come in handy when people try to pull at your emotional strings (to get their own way.) Lol. Lately I can't be bothered so I just call people out on their bs and go about my day.

Still.. This is weird and I don't particularly like it. I even miss my mood swings. Sigh.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Says Marshall f***ing Erikson.
> @*crimeclub* would have gotten that, lol.


Oh. Kay.

You and CC go on with your bad selves then.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShatteredGlass said:


> what dose are you on, just out of curiousity?
> ________
> 
> the only good parts of iggy azalea songs are the parts w/o iggy azalea


15mg/day for almost two weeks. I was at 20mg


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I hope I didn't come across as rude 

I'll need to apologise tomorrow!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:smile2:


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Ugh, I'm a complete mess.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

oooooooooo hahahahah heeeeeeeeeeee heeeeeeeeeeeeeee hooooooooo hoooooooooooo hahahaah heheheh whehehehehheheeh hwoowowwowowowo ojlj;lafdkdsjf ieiekd kkdkdkdk dkkdkdkd kk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

New mods? That is cool I guess.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

There's an amen breakbeat sample in the BBC Sussex travel news music?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Where am I going and what's up with this handbasket?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Says Marshall f***ing Erikson.
> @*crimeclub* would have gotten that, lol.


dang! inside cussing jokes

meanwhile, I have passed my latest dental checkup. Happy New Year.

the ladies notice I didn't wear shorts today. :lol
65F is the magic number. Today is 52F and windy. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well today was pretty interesting to say the least.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Target practice, baby. Only. I'm not the shooter. I'm the bullet.


Haha.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> dang! inside cussing jokes
> 
> meanwhile, I have passed my latest dental checkup. Happy New Year.
> 
> ...


Dude, put your pants on at the dentist.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

As I'm heading to take out the trash out I hear some talking outside. Its a bunch of my neighbors standing in their yards. I'm like nope and put the trash down. I might take out it out later if the coast is clear. Good thing I heard the talking before I stepped out, I can just imagine the awkwardness.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sometimes I'd like to think that I wouldn't want to be like Axl Rose regarding his ex I.e. having an intense yet brief relationship and then singing about her for years telling her to please come back and have some patience. But such is life. #sweetloveofmine #justlikeaxl.






Don't you think that you need somebody,
don't you think that need someone? everybody needs somebody, come baaaaaaaaackk!!!! --> me in like, 5 years.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0000000%


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I finally met another person irl with SA. I had a conversation with them and everything. It really wasn't that awkward.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ask__Anything


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a feeling its going to be a romance movie weekend for me.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Where the **** did everyone go?


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Blue bubblegum gelato is soo damn nice *drools*

http://www.blogto.com/listings/bakery/upload/2012/05/20120508-ice__051.jpg


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Roses are red
Violets are blue ?
Your face is something i knew


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)




----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)




----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Leonidas1 said:


> You left out me and my name Lol


True...


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

follow the dork one
down to moskva 
listen to the wind of
change
3d is wrong
bring me release
there's no answer
for this change ....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wonder if she'll be able to take me? Its an hr and a half away. Then again its too many negative factors.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

So my Thanksgiving destination is about to get 6 to 10 inches of snow today, huh?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

א


----------



## MCMXC (Nov 8, 2015)

Find this place join it with high hopes thinking I've found a great place where I can start to feel happy. Realize just how ****ty and lonely this place makes me feel, that there's nothing for me here. Leave. Come back out of loneliness, thinking this place my bring me an answer if I just try. Realize just how lonely and ****ty I actually feel here leave. Come back crawling, hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum hate this place again leave come back ad infinitum keep coming back like the insane person I am


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmm....


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

When I hear something funny on TV, I like to write it down. I usually end up writing it down on my bookshelf with a sharpie. My bookshelf looks like it was vandalized by the world's worst comedian.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

why shouldn't i learn hindi


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#4


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would to go out in the sun. 
The problem?
It's about 34F/1.5c!

Normal high for November 22 for me -> 49F/9.5c

Yeah, it's that cold today!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its crazy how one little incident can ruin your day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Its crazy how one little incident can ruin your day.


....only if we let it.

If you had said this last Monday, I would not have had such an awful night of anxiety.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It really bothers me when men chew gum. There's nothing that says "I'm such a douche!" louder than a dude chewing gum with a big grin on his face.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡1000 PoStS PaRtY PoSt PaRtY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

A very special and significant event!

I'd like to thank everyone on this forum who have made this possible!
I couldn't have done it without you!

The party will start off with some cake at my place as per customary










animals are of course invited as well










and then the real party begins. With Rebecca Black in the game the dance floor will be on fire










while Shakira will provide entertainment as well as snacks










i can guarantee a crazy night










completely insane actually










the night will end with a fireworks show










and after that maybe a heartfelt goodbye










which will be the start of a completely new life for me










Once again, THANK YOU ALL!!!

:laugh:


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am so ****ING bored, someone please PM me!!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm currently watching Best Friends Watch Fatal Fury (well listening to actually).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

_If it makes you happy then why the hell are you so sad?_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Half awake.
Half motivated.

Time to turn it up.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Twiddling thumbs.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What a roller coaster of emotions.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Just got done decorating for Thanksgiving.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So are they not picking up trash today? :um


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Tick tock tick tock


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Lush have some nice bathbombs. Brought some today.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I need to make sure not to look at Black Friday deals. I almost bought some headphones for $150 on Amazon today. I've been wanting them, but I don't really need them.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I think this is my new favourite video


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Family is putting up the Christmas tree .


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

I just had a yummy strawberry milkshake omg *faints*


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Lmao. OK, as promised (finally). If you have nothing better to do. You may have seen these, idk. The Doritos one (the second one) is pretty sick, at the end. And the one about the bj on the porch...I was just rotflmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

TenYears said:


> Lmao. OK, as promised (finally). If you have nothing better to do. You may have seen these, idk. The Doritos one (the second one) is pretty sick, at the end. And the one about the bj on the porch...I was just rotflmao.


LMAO. I think the Bud Light "too light, too heavy" ones are really funny. The BJ one is hilarious too. And of course, the Vodka Dom. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Lmao I'm old but immature ..how the hell did that happen, I did life wrong ....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Seems like everyone I know is doing bad.


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Close my eyes
walk away
bleeding inside
breathing deep
i'm scared
clandestine 
like palestine
for a world
there's no answer
for this change

i'm gonna strike you 
with a bi*ch yourself
and
this is the shadow from my heart
i'll be alright ..
for a look in your
Genius !
always wrong 
* you were always wrong !


3d is wrong 
bring me release
firm is **ing , stress

genius
save me from the 
anger 
and this 
Hate !

For a look in your 
Genius !


----------------------------

i believe 
in this feeling 
you won't stop 
you were shifting

and i don't love 
what happens to me
and i 
believe 
in this 
feeling !

and they !
won't stop 

really shifting 
and i don't love
what happened to me
and i believe 
in this 
feeling

but i learn from this world 
too much is never enough 

---------------------------------

Save this life for me and don't let go
unless you count me in and i feel all alone
things are running differently in my mind
and everything so betraying , left behind

i can't help feel this pain 
in my mind running

Now it's built up in my head as i grow
you feel tingly inside and that's all you're for 
you start think about what you've done
now it's time to realize it wasn't fun !



1999 c Best year ever


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

fdxg hdfthdfhfgh dxgfh vdgfhncgvbvncbvn vghncfgdcrcdry jdrt hdfghcxdfgbsehbvjkmbn hjlnmimuohmu9ommu890p9i89-[,i90i[-i,oiu,ilo;;,hoiulmghjkgyghkfguykghkfynjfhjyfthjydfytjfygjbfgj fvgjftgtudb6riiudrtibit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0abqhjebrkq2hajlajvbl


----------



## BlueMoon72 (Jul 26, 2015)

Drinking a homemade brown sugar latte. Yum


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Flugelhorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just want to sleep forever.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Putin knows what's up:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

achoo
achoo!


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Did some decorating for Christmas earlier this week.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My mom should be home by now.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Found hair in my dinner. It was mine.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Anything.





Sorry, sometimes I take statements to literally.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

At least the sun came out today!


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Some educated people are not smart. :/

Some people only have a degree to hold on to, to feel good about themselves. :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope this week goes well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The same ads keep playing in my game :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That moment when you realize nobody will ever understand you. :sigh


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

good morning


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Curse you Aku and your endless lies and deceit!


----------



## Freezing Moon (Nov 15, 2015)

Mortem animalium....

Mortem ANI-MAH-LEOM...

Rawwwrr!


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anybody else watching the Victoria's Secret fashion show tonight?


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

What are those mood emoticons above ?

Edit: how come i can see everyone's mood all of a sudden. :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> What are those mood emoticons above ?
> 
> Edit: how come i can see everyone's mood all of a sudden. :/


New feature I guess .


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Anybody else watching the Victoria's Secret fashion show tonight?


Nope.

Any nice lingerie you seen ? :/


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> New feature I guess .


*cheers*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> Any nice lingerie you seen ? :/


Its not on yet but the lingerie is always nice . I mean who doesn't like VS stuff.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Can't get to sleep :no


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

there is no proof of god. NONE. :serious:


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

ilovesmiling said:


> You'll never really find those perfect words,
> Something more than just, goodbye.
> It's hard to remember the good times when there was just so much heartache,
> And they deserve more than that.
> ...


This is....

just

f-ing...

awesomeness.

Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

Buzzfeed has me laughing so hard right now.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Joke: Two women were sitting quietly...................................................................

It happens though. :/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0awkjn23p95roqafl3-4
​


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Just got done doing some more Christmas decorating. I'm glad I did otherwise I'd still be in bed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Present Day, heh... Present Time! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Record highs falling by the wayside


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have so many issues. :sigh


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I bought the perfect little silver bowl with a cherry red interior. It sits on my computer desk and tempts me with Ghirardelli peppermint bark and Hershey's kisses. That is all.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

There's just so much God damned weight on my shoulders. All I'm trying to do is live my mother****ing life. Supposed to be happy, but I'm only getting colder. Wear a smile on my face, but there's a demon inside. There's a demon inside, just like Jekyll and Hyde.

Is there so much God damned weight on your shoulders that you can't just live your mother****ing life? The story's getting old and my heart is getting colder. I just wanna be Jekyll, but I'm always fighting Hyde. You've got rocks in your head, I can hear them rolling 'round. You can say that you're above it, but you're always falling down. Is there a method to your madness? Is it all about pride? Everyone I know, they've got a demon inside.

If I wasn't so deranged, could I ever face the pain?
If I ever were to change, would the song remain the same?
(Five Finger Death Punch)


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> I have so many issues. :sigh


It's okay, Kevin. I love you and your unborn tarantula loves you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LostInReverie said:


> It's okay, Kevin. I love you and your unborn tarantula loves you.


Thanks :mushy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, we had a peak or two of sun in the midst of a cloudy weekend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My prescription shampoo doesn't seem to be working :blank.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

> I love big booty ho's like Trina and Lady. Real ghetto girls who aren't afraid of being nasty. >​


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Had a weird dream last night about playing halo in real life with friends. Just before turning off the lights or power. I tripped on wires and broke a wall full of video game gear. So I began to repair it because of guilt and this dude comes along to help me. After repairing this gigantic wall, now I want to eat healthier in real life. Strange how dreams work.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I really should stop developing these crushes on celebrities. Sorry, Amy, but now I'm in love with Adele lmao (I can love you both, tho) >.


Adele is just...what an amazing woman. She's just totally smashed to pieces records that people in the music industry thought would never, ever be broken again. Lots of them. And she's cute, she has a cute personality. I'm sure I was meant to be with her in this life, I just took a wrong turn somewhere...


God I would totally rock her world lmao


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm hemorrhaging


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Took me forever to get out of bed today :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a day!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so tired of cleaning up after people.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

So tired :yawn


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

My name is Lt. Aldo Raine and I'm putting together a special team, and I need me eight soldiers. Eight Jewish-American soldiers. Now, y'all might've heard rumors about the armada happening soon. Well, we'll be leaving a little earlier. We're gonna be dropped into France, dressed as civilians. And once we're in enemy territory, as a bushwhackin' guerrilla army, we're gonna be doin' one thing and one thing only... killin' Nazis. Now, I don't know about y'all, but I sure as hell didn't come down from the goddamn Smoky Mountains, cross five thousand miles of water, fight my way through half of Sicily and jump out of a ****in' air-o-plane to teach the Nazis lessons in humanity. Nazi ain't got no humanity. They're the foot soldiers of a Jew-hatin', mass murderin' maniac and they need to be dee-stroyed. That's why any and every son of a ***** we find wearin' a Nazi uniform, they're gonna die. Now, I'm the direct descendant of the mountain man Jim Bridger. That means I got a little ***** in me. And our battle plan will be that of an Apache resistance. We will be cruel to the Germans, and through our cruelty they will know who we are. And they will find the evidence of our cruelty in the disemboweled, dismembered, and disfigured bodies of their brothers we leave behind us. And the German won't not be able to help themselves but to imagine the cruelty their brothers endured at our hands, and our boot heels, and the edge of our knives. And the German will be sickened by us, and the German will talk about us, and the German will fear us. And when the German closes their eyes at night and they're tortured by their subconscious for the evil they have done, it will be with thoughts of us they are tortured with. Sound good?


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

I love penis.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

There's this guy, who sorta looks like the caveman from geico commercials, that goes to a road near my house, and stands there... for the whole day, like he's going to cross the road, but never does.

He does this every day when it's clear out, for the last 3 years. Occasionally, he'll switch sides and does it on that side.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I missed making a couple of calls today.....again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm struggling with my eating. Its like I eat very little or too much. Never the normal daily amount.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm struggling with my eating. Its like I eat very little or too much. Never the normal daily amount.


am debating pizza or Taco Bell. :lol

I haven't had anything but coffee all day. It didn't help that I went to bed at 5:30am, woke up at 10:20am, then went back to bed at 11:15am and woke up at 1:30pm.

I need to reset my hours. I am normally up until 3am with work, and nothing happens after that. :lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> am debating pizza or Taco Bell. :lol


That is funny considering I had both pizza and Taco Bell recently. :laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> That is funny considering I had both pizza and Taco Bell recently. :laugh:


 I normally have Taco Bell Tuesdays, but I had a dinner to go to this time.
I have not ordered pizza in a long time, though.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#15


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My feet are sweating.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

이것은 오역 이다


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

33F and sunny. If I bundle up, I might be able to sit outside in the sun and get some sun on my face. We don't get much sun as we approach the winter solstice....it's also VERY cloudy this time of year, so I need to grin and bear it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i feel like screaming.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The more people in the house, the more I have to worry. My whole schedule changes. Sucks.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

I currently eat 3 meals a day and each meal is divided into 3 mini courses. Before prep, during prep and after. Or I can do 3 separate preps. Helps curb hunger. Sometimes I forget to eat my next course when being out a about which is a bonus.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have work to do tomorrow.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

habaaaaaaaa
habaaaaaaaaaaa
baba


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

@*SamanthaStrange* lmao

FunFact: You know, reindeer actually exist, they're pretty abundant in places like Alaska. Male reindeer typically lose their antlers in November. The females don't lose their antlers until February. So that means all of Santa's reindeer are female, because every depiction of Santa and his reindeer, ever, shows them with antlers. Which would explain why Santa never gets lost or has to ask for directions. Thought you and other girls would appreciate that


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## linzers (Dec 7, 2015)

There were lots of cute girls at the mall today. 
Went Christmas shopping and noticed some nice new stores popping up.

Why is almost everything a ****ing clothing store in malls? 
Seriously, we don't need this many clothing stores. SUPPLY AND DEMAND. HALF YOUR STORES ARE EMPTY! Cmon people! How have you stayed in business all these years?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

She's got a really pretty face.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

this will be too much


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## Carterrr95 (Dec 20, 2015)

my anxiety is really bad today


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One household chore down, a bunch to go.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My sister cooked me dinner. Didn't want her to but I'm grateful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should eat something more than a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

.....


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

His horns remind me of church steeples. Should I pray to them?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Aqua miriabilis


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

tea111red said:


> She's got a really pretty face.


Agreed. : )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to make another phone call?!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Seems like my therapist really cares about me.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*Everyday Expenses, Not Work Related*


Medication Brush Teeth Shea Sugar Scrub Body Soap Shampoo (optional facial mask) Conditioner Nail Care Minoxidil Deodorant Murad Vitamin C Cleanser and SKG Premium Electric Facial Brush Skin Care System Murad Razor Burn Treatment Anti Acne Serum from Uptown Cosmetics Witch Hazel Facial Toner by Pure Bliss (optional Avalon Organics Vitamin C Renewal) Rose Spray and Garner Moisture Rescue Gel Cream, Dry Skin Murand Environmental Shield Radiant Radiant Skin Renewal Kit (without Vitamin C Cleanser) Hyaluronic Acid and SPF Protection Bump Stop Lip Balm Nasal Rinse Allergy Med Body Moisture Body Butter Cucumber


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Much of that is BID. Occasionally I also use a night cream.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Almost bedtime


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*Decade*

Ten years of use 71tRKDMjAcL._SX522_ by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Last year I bought Valvoline in prep for white head extractions in my nose that doctors refused to treat, and it was confiscated. Too make matters worse they had lots of fresh fruit out and were moving furniture. The insects kept landing on me and well, things only got worse, but I was able to treat one. I am happy to say that this years treatment went very well and without any complications. The second extraction was berried way under all my skin layers and took tweezers. I used a lazer to reach it. I am _so_ glad that is over with. I just wait, and heal now.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I used Activated Charcoal Mask to remove the skin.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*Informed consent and informed refusal.*


> METHODS: A format with an initial discussion of legal concepts is followed by hypothetical problems and a review of actual cases to illustrate the principles of informed consent and informed refusal.


 http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7773604


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

I wish I could go to a karaoke bar, but this damn anxiety is a real witch.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm watching Adele live in NY. Again. Well...it's on tv again, wtf am I supposed to do *not *watch it?? I can't not. She's. Just. F-ing. Amazing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TenYears said:


> I'm watching Adele live in NY. Again. Well...it's on tv again, wtf am I supposed to do *not *watch it?? I can't not. She's. Just. F-ing. Amazing.


 She seems so personable...I bet there is a bit of SA in there. She was crying at the end of the show.

The biggest surprise was that her hairpiece stayed in place! It was so big that I was afraid gravity would take over. Ouch!

I am glad she took time off to raise her son. She has a unique voice that we need to hear for a long time.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

anything

Wait, did I do it wrong?


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Time goes by way too fast :?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I must get back.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am so lonely.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

So who is the Compulsin for, the father or the SON?! :lol

"Daddy.....if I hug you three times, can I have a cookie?"

"Son, once is enough. Here, have some Compulsin!"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like I won't get my package until next week, oh well.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Sad sad Larry 

Sent from my little fingers to your face


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My mother just told me that my aunt and uncle I haven't seen for years are coming to our what was supposed to be private family Christmas this morning. 

All bets are off. I'm so getting at least half high now.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Going over to my aunt's house for the holidays this afternoon.


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

LostInReverie said:


> My mother just told me that my aunt and uncle I haven't seen for years are coming to our what was supposed to be private family Christmas this morning.
> 
> All bets are off. I'm so getting at least half high now.


Yeah, that always sucks for people like us. We expect one thing and get another, and that invariably throws us for a loop because of the emotional unpredictability and chaos of it all. Probably going to get something similar today m'self. I'm going to my folks' place for dinner, and my Mom "swore" to me that it was just going to be immediate family. Uh-huh. Sure. You'll forgive me if I remain skeptical.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go check my turkeys and my pies


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Shawn81 said:


>


Haha, you're confused, silly.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

hereandthere said:


> Yeah, that always sucks for people like us. We expect one thing and get another, and that invariably throws us for a loop because of the emotional unpredictability and chaos of it all. Probably going to get something similar today m'self. I'm going to my folks' place for dinner, and my Mom "swore" to me that it was just going to be immediate family. Uh-huh. Sure. You'll forgive me if I remain skeptical.


Hope it goes well for you. Drugs help :grin2:. Now I'm kinda sad it's over and back to the same isolation and loneliness.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Went out to breakfast this morning with family. At the next table was a man and woman who were having a discussion about anxiety. She was explaining in what situations the anxiety is worst, when it began and that she is working on it. Interesting. Before that, I went to church with my mother because it is important to her. The homily focused on atheists, but not in a bad way. Interesting.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

life. birth. blood. doom.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:lol

Too bad that's a mask.


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

LostInReverie said:


> Hope it goes well for you. Drugs help :grin2:. Now I'm kinda sad it's over and back to the same isolation and loneliness.


Thanks much! It went very well, actually. Had a great time. I did, however, have to deal with a couple of unfamiliar people, but it wasn't so bad. I just kept telling myself, "F-it. I don't care what they think," and reminding myself not to obsess about it afterwards. It's working out pretty well. Takes practice (which sucks) but... Not bad results. :smile2:

I hope your feelings of isolation and loneliness pass soon, Rev. Life shouldn't have to feel that way.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

hereandthere said:


> Thanks much! It went very well, actually. Had a great time. I did, however, have to deal with a couple of unfamiliar people, but it wasn't so bad. I just kept telling myself, "F-it. I don't care what they think," and reminding myself not to obsess about it afterwards. It's working out pretty well. Takes practice (which sucks) but... Not bad results. :smile2:
> 
> I hope your feelings of isolation and loneliness pass soon, Rev. Life shouldn't have to feel that way.


Me too :frown2:

It snowed that light **** that's perfect for making snowmen, but is slipperier than ice driving on and then super easy to get stuck in. She did well coming home, though. Good girl, mustang sally.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decay


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

next on channel 4 ,top 10 sneakiest snakes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I slept a lot today, but am not motivated. I have got to get it in gear.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Left,right,corner.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I pity the fool.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, if people are going to be in and out of my house.....maybe I was right to have not swept the carpet or mopped the kitchen floor.

Go me!

I am having electricians come in and replace the wires going from the meter box against the back of my house into my house to the circuit breaker panel in the basement - my house is almost 40 years old and the casing on the wires cracked! They are using the opportunity to bring my 1978 house up to 2015 code so I can get one of them remote meters :lol.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

That's because I'm a good old-fashioned lover boy~!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am totally cracking myself up right now.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I need to stop trying to find the affection of a human and just get a plant.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Shawn81 said:


> I need to stop trying to find the affection of a human and just get a plant.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


I'll take three. /sigh


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm going over to my aunt's house today to help her put up her Christmas decorations. Not really looking forward to it, but I'll help her anyway. I didn't plan on going anywhere today, which is why I'm a little reluctant to go there.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

All this social interaction is killing me.


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

I love it how the first random words that came into my head were "I love".

But then, couldn't think of anything, HAHAH.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0grw45ysrfsreg4wyw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still need tires. That was one of my goals. 
I should check their hours...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm quietly sitting waiting on the UPS guy.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i spontaneously decided to do some pushups and i got to 13 before my arms were on the verge of collapsing. now my arms are chest feel satisfyingly... used.  maybe i'll do some squats later.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

SCREEEEEEEEEAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Godda*n it, I said I wanted ranch, not honey mustard to go with my nuggets. Where's my Ranch dressing. I don't want this sweet concoction. Why are my clothes ripping and why is my skin green all of a sudden. I bet even the TSA process makes the Hulk angry.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Well I just hurd the ners turday
it seems mah lahf is gwonna change
I close mah eyes, begin ta praay
Den tears of joy stream down mah face
With urms wude upon
Unda tha sunlight
Wulcome to dis place, I'll show you everythang


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10K


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still need tires. That was one of my goals.
> I should check their hours...


I got them. Tuesday was a huge test on my SA for some reason - I must have had too much caffeine.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

boij


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Hahahaha.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

As I lay here on NYE, I'm pondering how much pain I've experienced physically and emotionally this past year and sincerely hoping that 2016 is not just a repeat. I've been dumped by people I've had nothing but good intentions and feelings towards and I've become more entrenched in the belief that I'm simply just not that much of a people person, even as much as I want to be and have tried. I quiet honestly feel painfully alone and I'm trying to find strength within myself no matter what, because I know I am all I have in that regard. I know I have things left to do and to achieve before I quit caring altogether about whether or not I live or die. Something inside me tells me that all the pain must be worth it.. somehow. It must be worth even the merest of chances, surely.

Happy New Year to all you pseudo-positive and emotionally isolated SAS folk. I hope the new year brings you positive changes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hesitation marks said:


> As I lay here on NYE, I'm pondering how much pain I've experienced physically and emotionally this past year and sincerely hoping that 2016 is not just a repeat. I've been dumped by people I've had nothing but good intentions and feelings towards and I've become more entrenched in the belief that I'm simply just not that much of a people person, even as much as I want to be and have tried. I quiet honestly feel painfully alone and I'm trying to find strength within myself no matter what, because I know I am all I have in that regard. I know I have things left to do and to achieve before I quit caring altogether about whether or not I live or die. Something inside me tells me that all the pain must be worth it.. somehow. It must be worth even the merest of chances, surely.
> 
> Happy New Year to all you pseudo-positive and emotionally isolated SAS folk. I hope the new year brings you positive changes.


Actually, a lot of this loneliness stuff is common this time of year, but for us, it's like hitting rock bottom. It's as bad as it gets. It's all up from this point. If they dump you, they are at the very least not mature enough to handle themselves.

Happy New Year to you as well, man. I still have about nine hours to go out here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Somebody is asking me to go out with them tonight. I just can't. I mean I'm ready for a change but not ready to go out. Baby steps.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should go out for a run - my last for 2015.
Maybe a snow flurry will hit me in the nose.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

死亡


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

'
;[poiretrsgipoi654w353rgbjuhgytfhujiutrfghuio87jhgyhjuy76t765trgh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have to stay positive and productive. I can't slip up.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow, I'm really amazed how fast my mood turned around.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Join Date:1996


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm so strange, I feel like taking the next plane to the Crazy Isles. And hopping on a boat to live in No man's land. Taking some self-help books with me. Growing a beard ala Castaway. Meeting some man named Wilson. Marrying said Wilson.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Actually, a lot of this loneliness stuff is common this time of year, but for us, it's like hitting rock bottom. It's as bad as it gets. It's all up from this point. If they dump you, they are at the very least not mature enough to handle themselves.
> 
> Happy New Year to you as well, man. I still have about nine hours to go out here.


Yeah, you're probably right about that actually.

Cheers. I hope it was enjoyable for you too.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Who the **** would choose disable smilies in text? Honestly.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

tea111red said:


> '
> ;[poiretrsgipoi654w353rgbjuhgytfhujiutrfghuio87jhgyhjuy76t765trgh


I know exactly what you mean.


Kevin001 said:


> I have to stay positive and productive. I can't slip up.


Setting yourself up for failure, man. You have to think, _I have to stay positive. When I **** up and fail, I need to get back on that damn horse even if it's still bucking._


----------



## rosepeony (Jan 2, 2016)

Ive just saw the most interesting trench coat on some guy in the street. Im tempted to ask him where he found such a steal.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

What if i become a sorta functional human adult? How is that even gonna be a thing? Is that even allowed? If i make people laugh a lot will they see me as the funny guy and not really think about my other characteristics? Is one really good bra better than three crappy bras?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Do I seem of at least average intelligence or do I sound stupid?


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

Kawaii na?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LostInReverie said:


> You have to think, _I have to stay positive. When I **** up and fail, I need to get back on that damn horse even if it's still bucking._


Yeah, that is what I meant.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> I know exactly what you mean.


I'm glad you understand, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anoyohu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When I'm real old I just want to look back and have no regrets.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do any Americans seem to remember that this is the 240th brithday of our country?


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

don't eat the $1 steak!


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

867-5309


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DiscardYourFear said:


> 867-5309


Is there an area code with that?


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Is there an area code with that?


Ask Jenny. :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DiscardYourFear said:


> Ask Jenny. :grin2:


.............:doh lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DiscardYourFear said:


> 867-5309





Kevin001 said:


> Is there an area code with that?





DiscardYourFear said:


> Ask Jenny. :grin2:





Kevin001 said:


> .............:doh lol


This was totally SASsy :lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ lol.

I'm more "normal" than I realize.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3 months tomorrow. We'll see...

:hide


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> 3 months tomorrow. We'll see...
> 
> :hide


Maybe it'll be like Beauty in the Beast instead. And I kidnap you and you fall for me due to Stockholme Syndrome. >


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> This was totally SASsy :lol.





DiscardYourFear said:


> 867-5309





Kevin001 said:


> Is there an area code with that?





DiscardYourFear said:


> Ask Jenny. :grin2:





Kevin001 said:


> .............:doh lol


My luck, Stacy's mother will pick up the phone.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm still a little erratic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

All signs point to me not qualifying for medicaid. I still live with my mom and she has decent income.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boy, it's Monday and it's blatantly so!


----------



## D0GMEAT (Jan 11, 2016)

(Yeah I dunno what this is. I tried to make something happy, but my muse loves dark stories.)
It wasn't long before the sun would set over a small, sleeping village. The villagers quietly closed up their stores, and shops. They waved, and wished each other good night as shop keep and patron alike went home. Dusk soon turned to night, and the stars lit up the dark sky, but something was amiss. Villagers soon stopped, and stared into the sky only to find that the moon has turned into an ominous blood red; they watched in confused horror unsure what to do. 

Dark mist soon rolled in, which sent the villagers running in a panicked state. Mothers picked up their children, and husbands grabbed their wives hands and ran away from this mist. People began screaming and shouting in the streets; those who were already inside slammed their doors, and closed the windows before huddling in the darkness with their loved ones.

Inside the mist strange, alien-like figures waited. They waited until the dark haze was close enough to the village before they struck. It wasn't long before blood spilled onto the road, and painted the shop windows. Some of the braver villagers fought off these creatures, but to no avial. The people, now trapped, in their homes whimpered and cried silently as they hoped and prayed that whatever was outside didn't come in. 

Night became dawn, and the blood red moon dipped out of site. Soon an eerie calm swept over the town, no trace of the mist was discovered, but only the bodies of those that fell victim remain. Survivors were few and far between, but one of them was a young mother who weeped over her dead daughter.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lolll i just did this incredibly easy iq test for teh lolz and now it's asking me to pay for the results. lmao if people fall for this **** then their intelligence is.. questionable. most of the questions were literally effortless and the damn results cost 20 freaking dollars, lol. the header of the page is comprised of only the finest quality english; 'Well done! Now go get your results and discover how high is your IQ!' it even includes "a 17-page assessment Report and analysis of your cognitive performance."
well damn i would expect an in depth analysis of my cognitive abilities from 20 extremely easy multiple choice questions. well done for ticking that box.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

hmm. @Charmeleon changed their avatar right after i sent them a vm complimenting their avatar for its cuteness. i wonder why?? :O

(the current one is still cute tho )


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Go to bed, they said. It'll be easy, they said.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

LostInReverie said:


> Do I seem of at least average intelligence or do I sound stupid?


You seem at least average - not stupid at all. Why?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

This woman is so ****ing annoying she's driving me crazy. Thank God I think I'm getting sick of her. Will look elsewhere soon.

The last person I was involved with that was this self-absorbed had mental health problems.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

b <= not a;


----------



## D0GMEAT (Jan 11, 2016)

mentoes said:


>


This sums up my life pretty well, minus the phone. I have conquered that fear, but now it's just like a ping of anxiety, not crippling fear.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

mentoes said:


>


it's almost like these are literally about me lmao

i especially love the quote 'why don't we feast on my sinful dead body because you just killed me dead'

accurate ****


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i kinda miss the top posts category on 9gag. no idea why they got rid of it, considering it was a reliable option when searching for high quality memes.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Those comics are painfully accurate. They make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm digging this fake name generator.

*Name*: Talia Woodward
*Location*: 953 Gas Terrace, Shenyang, China
*Date of birth*: 13 May 1982
*Bio*: I may blackmail them later. Disemboweling in a report on tv with some kind of god, everyone wants to be more ladylike. As a clergyman i guess because my inhibitions?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So Monday it is...........exposure therapy for a few hrs.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

mentoes said:


>


"do you think trying and crying rhyme because of me" lmao!!!

the panic is real. all the times i've rehearsed "gochizousama de****a" in my head after a meal and never said it out loud to the restaurant staff. fml (>_<)


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

I am new to Christianity and I just wish more people could accept that 
Jesus loves you whether you're gay or straight.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

_ Every single night's a fight with my brain._


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> _ Every single night's a fight with my brain._


great song

***
this may be my favorite music video ever


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

TheOLDPrince said:


> great song
> 
> ***
> this may be my favorite music video ever


 I love that video too. I've been listening to her a lot this week, for some reason, lol.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I love that video too. I've been listening to her a lot this week, for some reason, lol.


me too!!  but because I only really discovered her recently.. going backwards through her discography


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

TheOLDPrince said:


> me too!!  but because I only really discovered her recently.. going backwards through her discography


It inspired me to change my user title. :b


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> It inspired me to change my user title. :b


haha that's cool, i'm going to change mine to something like pat of butter lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

TheOLDPrince said:


> haha that's cool, i'm going to change mine to something like pat of butter lol


I win!


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Join Date:1000BC


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to get more organized.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

That hand thing singers do when singing lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

rdrr said:


> That hand thing singers do when singing lol.


I got an image of Christina Aguilera singing and flailing her hands (and bobbing her head around) all over the place when reading this, haha.


----------



## rememo (Jan 17, 2016)

I wonder what it would be like if i passed my driving test, ive been stuck in for so long. I wouldnt know where to begin?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope he is ok. First time he hasn't messaged me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Reading some post on here made me think of this:


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

And when the night falls, loneliness calls


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

why is it that app companies don't don't bother releasing updates to fix the issues i have with the app, instead merely the issues that other people have with the app.

why is jpanime still so unresponsive. why does tumblr still not have the ability to turn off gifs on wifi. why is tumblr's horizontal hash tag scrolling still so inconsistent. why did 9gag remove the top category. why is opera still unstable compared to firefox, a browser that is still on a single process architecture.

it ain't fair i say.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea111red said:


> Reading some post on here made me think of this:





rdrr said:


> And when the night falls, loneliness calls


Work it!

Richard Simmons has completely disappeared and people are worried about him.

That lady in the neon blue short was going!

Ah, the 80s with bright neon :lol.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That awkward moment you get a facebook friend request who has 4 shared friends from both family AND church, but you have no idea who he is even after seeing his pic. I hope you don't take this personally, dude, but baleeted!


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I've been playing Touhou EoSD since early last week. So far, I've only made it to Stage 4 on easy :blank.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't believe its been over 13 months since I've last worked.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I think I know what they're looking for. I'm going to throw up.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i lol'd so damn hard at this-


----------



## Chinesefood25 (Jan 20, 2016)

I am looking for a job.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Anything


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

rememo said:


> I wonder what it would be like if i passed my driving test, ive been stuck in for so long. I wouldnt know where to begin?


How did it go? Mine is tomorrow.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Going to ask my psychiatrist if there's a test I can do to see if I have asperger's. Can't believe I have't brought it up yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Finally completed stage 4 of Touhou EoSD on easy mode. Ended up losing almost immediately after I started the fifth stage, though :blank.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Someone just called my phone and I have no idea who it was, no message or anything.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

This is my first post in in almost 2 and a half years. :grin2:


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Mom: how was your day?
Me: [incoherent dead whale noises]
Mom: so... good?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Somehow I reached a certain point in mindless thinking where I started wondering how deaf people look while they're having sex doing dirty talk in sign language. Gives me the giggles.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm really overwhelmed by the girls messaging me here.


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

Chinesefood25 said:


> I am looking for a job.


I hope you can find one soon, best of luck to you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

People never fail to amaze me, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Aughouh blheywoa amfepr


----------



## Chinesefood25 (Jan 20, 2016)

NerdlySquared said:


> I hope you can find one soon, best of luck to you


Thank you.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

just ate 20 pancakes. 

no more food for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Almost time for lunch


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just got an automated call saying I pre-qualify for student loan forgiveness and just push 1 to talk to a live representative. I just hung up, can't talk to people spur of the moment like that. I'm thinking I should of probably pushed one, they did say it was the last day to qualify/apply. Maybe it was nothing, idk. It sure would help my life if my loans were forgiven though.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

God made guns and God made knives
He ruined all these God-made lives


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

"the disc , the girl , the guns"

quote from the movie "eraser" , it's actually a play on words "guns , germs and indians"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank God I don't have a job right now, I don't think I could handle working while being sick. Hell I don't think I can handle work as it is.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

_ Your need for me has been replaced._


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

½"dÓíÍ?"¤2µŒgj¶tûíÉ‚Þ


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I feel like Im becoming a joke with many punchlines


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

a bit of pepper really adds a lot to instant ramen tbh.. it adds an extra layer of sophistication lol


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

My uncle is the only one dressed up and everyone is bagging him for it. Cut him some slack, he was able to recognize the kung fu shoes I was wearing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Last day of January, 2016, people!!!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The spicy sweet chili doritos are bomb AF.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

i love my candles


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Oobe said:


> If I had a dollar for every time someone wrote 'anything' in this thread...


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

thank god my mouse is working right again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My entire family is now sick, can things get any worse.


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

If you cut a hole in a net, there are less holes.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Majority rule doesn't work in mental institutions.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The personal attacks have been increasing.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

So, has anyone been following the recent fiasco with TheFineBros? http://www.livecounts.x10host.com/?channel=finebrothers
It's absolutely glorious.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope I don't have any cavities.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i recently found out that an olympic champion (in shooting) attended my school.... i already knew his name and that he was at least a slightly famous sports-person (not sure i'd call a shooter an athlete?), but i didn't know that he's actually won gold medals and is labeled a champion. o_o


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

*"Capitalism is going to continue to increase inequality. And people are preparing now for what follows capitalism. If people are informed and activated, it will be something that's more liberal and fair; if they're not, it will be draconian and terrifying. I think people in power are preparing for the latter. That's why $4.2bn worth of military equipment has been transferred to local police authorities in America over the last 15 years. Why London authorities are buying water cannons and why Thomas Piketty's book is causing such a stir."*

_"Decades of a system of 'free market' economics of predatory capitalism was predictably destined to become the worst menace on the planet. The mentality of people's acceptance of such a disgusting system was their brainwashed belief that they might get __a bite of the apple via some entrepreneurial flair or hard work. Delusional idiots that consider the 'drip down' effect would suffice to keep the sheep fed. Well, the consequences of this system that has allowed fewer and fewer to own more and more, via a predatory dominating orchestration of greed, with a colluding criminal clique of cronyism, is manifesting in a 'drip down of hate' that will hopefully result in a massive violent revolt."_

This guy didn't waste any time in saying it exactly how it is.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Even if I do get a job what if I quit or get fired. Then I will be back to square one or worse.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#%0kdnmfjr3


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm1234567890qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm1234567890qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm1234567890


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't get why my friends like me. It just seems weird every time I think about it. I want to ask, but that's weird too and I feel like I either won't like their answers or I won't believe them. I also don't understand why strangers talk to me. It doesn't make any sense. 
:con


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm sick of being around normal looking people. I always feel like I stand out considerably and people are constantly averting their eyes so not to stare and make it appear that they aren't bothered by me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My sister just came back from seeing The Choice. She said it was amazing and she almost cried. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Anything


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I killed both my parents in childbirth.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0efnvfu23uwjwejkrjii323jij#


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I just dropped my kids back off at my ex-wife's house (my visitation just ended for the weekend), and had kind of a really cool, quick conversation with one of their friends. One of my ex-wife's best friend's oldest daughter is now living with my ex and my kids. She had a falling out with her mom and basically got kicked out. Which has to make this a really strange situation for the both of them. Idk. Anyways she's about 19 and she's kind of my kids' step-sister now lol.


While I was dropping them off she came up and asked if I remembered her, which of course I did...my kids introduced me to her a few years ago. And I said "Yes ma'am, of course I remember you" smiled, asked how she was, and she said fine and gave me the biggest hug. It kind of surprised me. I asked if she was making sure my kids were behaving themselves and we joked about that and I asked how college was going for her, and how things were being worked out with her and her mom. It was a quick conversation but I got the feeling that, despite my ex being a psycho monster, she could see through that and could tell maybe I'm an OK guy and an OK father to my kids. I just....that's the impression I got from her. Was pretty cool, actually.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░​
*Ni!​*
░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░

d; sƃuᴉɥʇ ssǝlʇuᴉod ɟo ɹǝʇsɐɯ ǝɥʇ ɯɐ I

˙punoɹɐ ƃuᴉɟooƃ uᴉ ʇuǝɯuᴉɐʇɹǝʇuǝ puᴉɟ puɐ 'sƃuᴉɥʇ ɟo ssǝlʇuᴉod ʇsoɯ ǝɥʇ ɥɔɹɐǝsǝɹ I ˙ɹɐlnɔᴉʇɹɐd uᴉ ƃuᴉɥʇou ƃuᴉop 'ǝɯᴉʇ ʎɯ ǝʇsɐʍ I sǝɯᴉʇǝɯoS​


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

anything, anything by dramarama


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Dogs have anal glands they use for scent marking. If your dog is scooting his butt across the floor frequently, it means they are not expressing themselves properly and it is causing pain! See your vet to get them expressed manually and always keep an eye on similar behavior in the future. Impactions, especially, are very painful and need to be treated quickly!


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

My other high school batchmate had just been dropped off. I'm there at the second seat of my car with two other high school friends. They were the ones who were mostly talking. They talked about family and raising kids while I sat there by my self thinking, "... I'm just here sitting and feeling the side-effects of my antidepression meds."

Going out with them tonight was still worth it though. There's no peer pressure with these people. They're understanding and I actually feel fine among them. It was weird that I hardly hung out with them back then in high school. I had my group and they had theirs. 
I suppose were the ones who liked and missed high school most, we who show up at these gatherings.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Keep you doped with religion and sex and TV
And you think you're so clever and class less and free
But you're still ****ing peasants as far as I can see


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

At least I tried.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

死一般的黑暗空氣中的1


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

tea111red said:


>


Girl you know its Girl you know its Girl you know its zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

rdrr said:


> Girl you know its Girl you know its Girl you know its zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Hahaha


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

School's been a giant cluster of suck. Not that I expected anything less. Though I'm no less sensitive to the persistent mental anguish I endure every single day, no less. Auditory 'hallucinations' (idk how to describe them tbh) are just as prevalent as always. I'm always hearing whatever I don't want to hear and experiencing the subsequent anxiety. Most classes are 1.5 hour marathons of boredom and suffering. Who knows what nightmares are going to be in a single class? Motivation is non existent for the most part too. I have no willpower anymore. I don't study. I don't do half my work. I spend more time staring at my table, dissociating rather than work. I have no excuse for this; other than, of-****ing-course, I'm a piece of gosh darn ****. Annnnd as you can guess I still don't have any ****ing friends. I'm certainly not going to make any either. I'm too much of an outcast. Some skinny weird boy with anxiety issues floats along every day. He doesn't matter to me!! My god it hurts. I listen to the same songs again & again to escape the conversations I sometimes find myself within listening distance of between 2 of my former friends. If I hear them talk I'm just going to think about hurting myself so it's best I just don't hear them. It's best I run away from the things I don't want to hear. I don't want to suffer like this anymore. So I'm running away. I don't attend classes that make me anxious. I don't do work that makes me feel like crap (which I might add is a lot of it). I don't participate in class even if I'm dying to say something.

I don't want this. It's not going to end anytime soon. I don't know what to do. I'm stuck. I need more pills to swallow to try and get some relief. My current meds don't do ****. I'm going to try and get a stimulant for my ADD when I see the psych next Tuesday. Fingers crossed for that. Otherwise I'm pretty screwed lol.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Some chick was totally checking me out today. I should of said something but my anxiety got the best of me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have an ant bite on one of my toes and it stings. I have no idea how I got bit.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

That was a mistake.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

He does the same in countless other forums apparently









http://talkaboutmarriage.com/search.php?searchid=53658162&pp=25
http://www.onefootballforum.co.uk/index.php?members/hbk4894.1850/
http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/search.php?do=finduser&u=390692&starteronly=1
http://androidforums.com/threads/se...ogle-images-and-post-the-first-result.867691/
http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/search.php?searchid=31654915&query=
http://boards.dailymail.arecentnews...8158&starteronly=1&contenttype=vBForum_Thread
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/profile/hbk4894

I only got to the 3rd page of the search results


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Gießen railway station (German: Bahnhof Gießen) is the main railway station in Gießen, Hesse, Germany. The station is a Category 2 station is used by 20,000 passengers daily. The station was opened on 25 August 1850 and is located on the Main-Weser Railway (Kassel – Frankfurt (Main)) and Dill railway (Siegen – Gießen). The current station reception building was built between 1904 and 1911. The main original station building is a historic landmark and has been protected. Outside the station is a bus station and a taxi rank . Parking garages are located nearby.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

23


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> 23


P.E.S.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea111red said:


>





rdrr said:


> Girl you know its Girl you know its Girl you know its zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Rob Pilatus, the guy on the right, committed suicide. That's not good. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I could drive or drive good. Delivery drivers around here make $15 an hr. That is legit.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I enjoy reading my spam email in a Nigerian accent.

Here's a good one:

Bonjour ***** f#cker
i found yr profile via FB . You arًe handso̰me!͎!
are you avail̂able? i'm lookiٔn for someone right noٖw )
the account - Mamie!

I know wḧ́at you want and I֯'m ready for you b֪aby! Sms me now @ 
I'm ready for chat!


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

It's cold out. Thank God for the shelter I have. I once thought of moving to Alaska. Gonna have to rethink that haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0#rijmgwij54retmweirsngwtj


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Today (and the entire week following today) is every divorce lawyer's wet dream. Their phones are going to start ringing nonstop. Very soon.

Btw I think there is a special place in hell reserved for those that dump their SOs on VDay. The only other time of year that's worse than now is Christmas, but NYE is actually worse believe it or not. Lots of people with high expectations that get let down I guess lmao. You can't be dumped if you don't have anyone to dump you though. Yeah! There! I knew I'd find some positive energy from somewhere! See...today is not gonna get me down!


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Gonna work on getting some things done today. Gotta stop getting in my own way


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I went out two days in a row this week.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

So glad no one wished me a Happy Valentine's Day, I probably would have punched them in the face. My assistant manager bought me cookies though, so that was nice.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Would help to kill time on better things.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

...but people are people and I still love 'em, especially the women


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

the cheat said:


> April 3 1984 - February 2 2017


What does that mean?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This week has already had a very weird start. I am so out of sorts. It's only Monday!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

20K


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

The cold arctic air over the weekend has passed, but today at 38 degrees I feel colder. Eh, I'm a winter guy anyway. Bring it on!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

it's so painful


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

i need new monitors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ພຽງພໍ ທັນທີ


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If I ever get a house I want an "island" in my kitchen.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i am good enough


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

I deserve love


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

It's only my first day back at school and already I want to kill everyone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like I have another ingrown toenail. I guess I know what I'll be doing tomorrow.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

The Monolith in the Movie 2001 : A Space Odyssey


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Gonna rub a dub dub (shower if ya didn't know)


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Huh, weird, the dryer is a lot louder than usual...
*glances at bed*
OH **** WHERE'S MY PHONE
loading...
buffering...
*realization*

*****
*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

_Hang my head, drown my fear, 'til you all just disappear. Black hole sun, won't you come, wash away the rain..._


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> _Hang my head, drown my fear, 'til you all just disappear. Black hole sun, won't you come, wash away the rain..._


:squeeze

what a staggering vocal talent he is.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

She keeps a lock of hair in her pocket
She wears a cross around her neck
Yes, the hair is from a little boy
And the cross is someone she has not met
Not yet


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Chris Cornell is a f-ing genius ffs. He is probably the most talented male vocalist I have ever heard. I remember hearing him when he was with Soundgarden, when they were the opening act for Metallica. And he just blew me away.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

TenYears said:


> She keeps a lock of hair in her pocket
> She wears a cross around her neck
> Yes, the hair is from a little boy
> And the cross is someone she has not met
> Not yet


oh man, you guys are digging up gems. I'm not sure I've ever heard a sadder song but the delivery/production always makes me melt. Chris is still putting out great stuff with his _Brotherhood._


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

a while ago i posted something like "if youre able to work you shouldnt complain"...that was stupid and i wish i hadnt posted that


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My mom is at the gym, I'm so happy for her.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank goodness for Vikings. I have one good thing to look forward to.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Really thanking God for old friends right now. Do you, man. Be you. Forget about the haters. Forget about the liars. Forget about posers and the ones that are just out to use you. You know who they are, lol. Leave them behind. *** them.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm out... hopefully


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Today someone joked about becoming emo and thinking "there's no point in living anymore". It was laughed off, however that's how I feel everyday.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Crisigv said:


> Thank goodness for Vikings. I have one good thing to look forward to.


hell yeah, ragnar's gonna kill everyone. i haven't watched yet, did you?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

The lyrics to Everything Zen are really strange. Hmm.


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> Today someone joked about becoming emo and thinking "there's no point in living anymore". It was laughed off, however that's how I feel everyday.


Please don't feel that way Mara  You are an amazing person, I know things are tough but don't loose hope, things will get better and you will still be amazing :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

herk said:


> hell yeah, ragnar's gonna kill everyone. i haven't watched yet, did you?


Yeah, I watched it. He might just kill everyone eventually.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, I watched it. He might just kill everyone eventually.


hope so


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nothing like a nightly cry session to get ready for bed.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

"I asked David Bowie for a hand in putting out my bins once. He wrote back a very nice letter from New York saying he had far better things to do and would I ever just **** off. He said I was a wanker and an utterly worthless human being.

I wrote back to try and get him to look at the dodgy ring on my gas oven instead but no reply.

He was a true hero to me and a legend in every way.

I bought a new oven instead."

:lol hilarious


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

I always found the Tardigrade (Water Bear) incredibly intresting  They have so many fascinating characteristics, are incredibly resilient and are by far the funnest thing to watch under a microscope. Even their DNA is fascinating  Cool stuff really does come in small packages  I even use one as my steam avatar 

http://www.natureworldnews.com/arti...bears-genome-sequenced-foreign-dna-animal.htm


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

no one can use this account except me...i was really paranoid when i wrote about hackers...i dont remember everything i wrote in that post and i dont feel like checking...i just know i was scared


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

NerdlySquared said:


>


that was nice


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm tired of limping around lol. I wish my foot would just get better, ffs. I'm not wearing the boot they gave me, and I'm not using the crutches so it's probably my own damn fault. They're just more trouble than they're worth. It hurts though. I was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. I got injured at work...the new girl had no business even touching an electric pallet jack, she wasn't trained or certified. And I looked away for one split second and she drove it right into my foot. I guess I should be grateful it wasn't worse, that's what everyone keeps telling me. I got a broken bone and a sprained ankle but she could have really messed me up, really badly.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

TenYears said:


> I'm tired of limping around lol. I wish my foot would just get better, ffs. I'm not wearing the boot they gave me, and I'm not using the crutches so it's probably my own damn fault. They're just more trouble than they're worth. It hurts though. I was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. I got injured at work...the new girl had no business even touching an electric pallet jack, she wasn't trained or certified. And I looked away for one split second and she drove it right into my foot. I guess I should be grateful it wasn't worse, that's what everyone keeps telling me. I got a broken bone and a sprained ankle but she could have really messed me up, really badly.


sorry to hear about that...now life is a bit worse but hopefully not for too long...and that girl must feel terrible...do you have anything planned for today or tomorrow...just curious...maybe i should use the chatroom but im on my phone and i take long to type


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

PlayerOffGames said:


> sorry to hear about that...now life is a bit worse but hopefully not for too long...and that girl must feel terrible...do you have anything planned for today or tomorrow...just curious...maybe i should use the chatroom but im on my phone and i take long to type


Thank you. She does feel terrible, she didn't even realize she had hit me, she just crashed into me and knocked some stuff over, and then just walked away lmao. I think she was afraid of getting into trouble. I haven't seen her since but everyone at work said she's really sry, and was apologizing all over the place.

I don't have much planned, I just can't do much hobbling around on one foot. If I even wanted to leave my apartment in the first place. I was supposed to have my kids this weekend but I just couldn't do it. I have never, ever been in the chatroom on this site and I never will. For. Reasons. And stuff. That I just probably shouldn't get into.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

TenYears said:


> Thank you. She does feel terrible, she didn't even realize she had hit me, she just crashed into me and knocked some stuff over, and then just walked away lmao. I think she was afraid of getting into trouble. I haven't seen her since but everyone at work said she's really sry, and was apologizing all over the place.
> 
> I don't have much planned, I just can't do much hobbling around on one foot. If I even wanted to leave my apartment in the first place. I was supposed to have my kids this weekend but I just couldn't do it. I have never, ever been in the chatroom on this site and I never will. For. Reasons. And stuff. That I just probably shouldn't get into.


what are the proudest memories you have of your kids...where you there when your ex wife gave birth?...what did you think the first time you knew you were gonna be a father?...ive been in the chatroom a few times but i wasnt there long enough to get to know the others...they all know each other and they were friendly/respectful/nice/funny from what i saw...i dont really know the people who post in the random thought threads...i dont know why i dont pm them...please tell me why you wont explain why you dont want to be in the chatroom?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

PlayerOffGames said:


> what are the proudest memories you have of your kids...where you there when your ex wife gave birth?...what did you think the first time you knew you were gonna be a father?...ive been in the chatroom a few times but i wasnt there long enough to get to know the others...they all know each other and they were friendly/respectful/nice/funny from what i saw...i dont really know the people who post in the random thought threads...i dont know why i dont pm them...please tell me why you wont explain why you dont want to be in the chatroom?


I was there when all three of my kids were born, by C-Section. I watched the doctor cut my wife open. I watched my babies being born. I heard them take their first breath and cry for the first time, I heard them give out their Apgar score and I watched them being weighed moments after they were born. It was the most amazing experience I've ever had in my entire life...being a dad is just an awesome, breathtaking experience that I really can't even find the words to describe. The love I have for my children transcends any emotion, anything I've ever experienced before. And the love I get back from them is just way more than I ever would have believed. I think it's very difficult to describe to anyone that's not a dad. For me, there is LBK (life before kids) and LAK (life after kids). I've always, always known that I wanted to be a dad...even when I was just a little kid. My parents were foster parents (I have 26 foster brothers and sisters, and one biological sister) and that really shaped who I am.

Lol, the chatroom on this site is just not for me. I'm sure there are a lot of very friendly people that use it. I really don't want to go into why I don't go near it. Well...I mean, anxiety is one reason. There are other reasons I just don't want to get into though. Posting negative things about this site (even if it's just my experiences and personal opinions) is really frowned upon by the powers that be lol.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

TenYears said:


> I was there when all three of my kids were born, by C-Section. I watched the doctor cut my wife open. I watched my babies being born. I heard them take their first breath and cry for the first time, I heard them give out their Apgar score and I watched them being weighed moments after they were born. It was the most amazing experience I've ever had in my entire life...being a dad is just an awesome, breathtaking experience that I really can't even find the words to describe. The love I have for my children transcends any emotion, anything I've ever experienced before. And the love I get back from them is just way more than I ever would have believed. I think it's very difficult to describe to anyone that's not a dad. For me, there is LBK (life before kids) and LAK (life after kids). I've always, always known that I wanted to be a dad...even when I was just a little kid. My parents were foster parents (I have 26 foster brothers and sisters, and one biological sister) and that really shaped who I am.
> 
> Lol, the chatroom on this site is just not for me. I'm sure there are a lot of very friendly people that use it. I really don't want to go into why I don't go near it. Well...I mean, anxiety is one reason. There are other reasons I just don't want to get into though. Posting negative things about this site (even if it's just my experiences and personal opinions) is really frowned upon by the powers that be lol.


ive seen many people complain, about the mods here but ive never noticed them do anything wrong...although i dont read most of the threads on this site so i wouldnt know...im greatful to MilleniumMan cuz i pmed him a few times asking him to delete my account and he told me it was my anxiety acting up and that i should calm down and wait...and he was right...SAS has been entertaining but sometimes certain people here were seriously messing with my mind...strawberryjulius was the worst...she really upset me and i dont even know why...i only kind of mentioned her in a freestyle i did and she hated me after that...i was so mad at gopherinferno years ago i qouted her and wrote something like "make her suck d*ck"...im not even sure what i meant when i wrote that...i should never again smoke weed Dialyse for months cuz i just go crazy...its been like this since i was 18...i get high...have a psychotic episode...stay in a mental hospital for six weeks and slowly start the same pattern again...right now im on weed and speed (yes, i was also on speed when i wrote that verse a few months ago even though im hardly ever on speed)...i told someone i want to use speed to lose weight and he said the others would just make fun of me for using it to lose weight...so i never did...that was a long time ago...id be 70kg's right now if i didnt care...i know ill never have a real girlfriend again...i do think about the two girls i was with yeeaaarrsss ago...im just happy i knew them...id like to have an online girlfriend but im only on this site...i dont post anywhere else but the single ladies here must think im strange or theyve seen my picture...i spend most of my time here in the random threads and all the women there are not interested


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She wants me to go walking with her everyday. I could but I prefer she learns to walk by herself.


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

PlayerOffGames said:


> that was nice


Most people don't even realise something so cool is unseen all around them  I find that idea pretty neat in itself


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

NerdlySquared said:


> Most people don't even realise something so cool is unseen all around them  I find that idea pretty neat in itself


yeah...who knows what else exists in the universe that we dont know of...i like your signature btw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

നിങ്ങൾ തോൽക്കും


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just went out in public again. I have no idea how I will be able to work. If I fail at least I can say I tried.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What a pathetic waste.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Crisigv said:


> What a pathetic waste.


whats wrong now?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Crisigv said:


> What a pathetic waste.


if youre really gonna be negative all the time we're gonna have to go separate ways :drunk ...sorry if im bugging you but i cant sleep right now even though im very tired...stay strong d:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

PlayerOffGames said:


> if youre really gonna be negative all the time we're gonna have to go separate ways :drunk ...sorry if im bugging you but i cant sleep right now even though im very tired...stay strong d:


It's hard to be anything but negative when I am so hopeless. It takes too much energy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> It's hard to be anything but negative when I am so hopeless. It takes too much energy.


 Does it help when you're doing things you enjoy. I suppose I would feel that way too if I didn't have the internet under my current circumstances.

What do you like to do?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Does it help when you're doing things you enjoy. I suppose I would feel that way too if I didn't have the internet under my current circumstances.
> 
> What do you like to do?


Unfortunately, there is nothing that I enjoy. Not even as a distraction. I just sit here, and don't have energy for much else.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Crisigv said:


> It's hard to be anything but negative when I am so hopeless. It takes too much energy.


i know...im sorry its like that...vent as much as you can if it helps...youre not harming anyone...i hope you feel a little better tomorrow


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

PlayerOffGames said:


> i know...im sorry its like that...vent as much as you can if it helps...youre not harming anyone...i hope you feel a little better tomorrow


I hope I'm not harming or annoying anyone. If I couldn't vent here, I would go crazy a lot faster. The problem is, I am still going crazy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I hope I'm not harming or annoying anyone. If I couldn't vent here, I would go crazy a lot faster. The problem is, I am still going crazy.


 You're not annoying. People are just trying to figure out if there's any way to be more supportive for you.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

NerdlySquared said:


> I always found the Tardigrade (Water Bear) incredibly intresting  They have so many fascinating characteristics, are incredibly resilient and are by far the funnest thing to watch under a microscope. Even their DNA is fascinating  Cool stuff really does come in small packages  I even use one as my steam avatar
> http://www.natureworldnews.com/arti...bears-genome-sequenced-foreign-dna-animal.htm


I <3 waterbears 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm watching the Tribute to Jimmy Burrows on tv right now, and it's brining back memories of shows from a loooong time ago lol. Some pretty funny moments. I loved Friends, I think I've seen almost every episode.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You're not annoying. People are just trying to figure out if there's any way to be more supportive for you.


I don't think there is anything anyone can do. But I appreciate that you care.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I hope I'm not harming or annoying anyone. If I couldn't vent here, I would go crazy a lot faster. The problem is, I am still going crazy.


That's almost half the reason I even come here anymore....just to vent. You're not annoying, everyone else does it too.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

TenYears said:


> That's almost half the reason I even come here anymore....just to vent. You're not annoying, everyone else does it too.


Thanks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

الفلاحين


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to get my driving fear under control. If I wreck, get a ticket, or hurt someone on the road oh well. Such as life.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Honestly though, nothing interests me anymore. What do I do?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Honestly though, nothing interests me anymore. What do I do?


...you ever looked at the sky? You ever looked at the sky...on weed?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

the cheat said:


> ...you ever looked at the sky? You ever looked at the sky...on weed?


Can't say that I have.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

the cheat said:


> ...you ever looked at the sky? You ever looked at the sky...on weed?


Heh. Or. Have you ever dropped four hits of acid at the same time? (really would not recommend)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Can't say that I have.


I'm gonna look at the stars later. It's really trippy...especially on weeeeed.

(Sorry, paraphrasing a scene from the movie Half-Baked lol)



TenYears said:


> Heh. Or. Have you ever dropped four hits of acid at the same time? (really would not recommend)


No, but I will be doing some acid in the next 9~ months...very much looking forward to it, hope it's a good trip, maybe even life changing.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

going to start a class on social skills...can't hurt right?


----------



## Countess (Nov 28, 2014)

_Because it begins to seem to me at such times that I am incapable of beginning a life in real life, because it has seemed to me that I have lost all touch, all instinct for the actual, the real; because at last I have cursed myself; because after my fantastic nights I have moments of returning sobriety, which are awful! Meanwhile, you hear the whirl and roar of the crowd in the vortex of life around you; you hear, you see, men living in reality; you see that life for them is not forbidden, that their life does not float away like a dream, like a vision; that their life is being eternally renewed, eternally youthful, and not one hour of it is the same as another; while fancy is so spiritless, monotonous to vulgarity and easily scared, the slave of shadows, of the idea, the slave of the first cloud that shrouds the sun, and overcasts with depression the true Petersburg heart so devoted to the sun-and what is fancy in depression! One feels that this inexhaustible fancy is weary at last and worn out with continual exercise, because one is growing into manhood, outgrowing one's old ideals: they are being shattered into fragments, into dust; if there is no other life one must build one up from the fragments. And meanwhile the soul longs and craves for something else! And in vain the dreamer rakes over his old dreams, as though seeking a spark among the embers, to fan them into flame, to warm his chilled heart by the rekindled fire, and to rouse up in it again all that was so sweet, that touched his heart, that set his blood boiling, drew tears from his eyes, and so luxuriously deceived him! Do you know, Nastenka, the point I have reached? Do you know that I am forced now to celebrate the anniversary of my own sensations, the anniversary of that which was once so sweet, which never existed in reality-for this anniversary is kept in memory of those same foolish, shadowy dreams-and to do this because those foolish dreams are no more, because I have nothing to earn them with; you know even dreams do not come for nothing! Do you know that I love now to recall and visit at certain dates the places where I was once happy in my own way? I love to build up my present in harmony with the irrevocable past, and I often wander like a shadow, aimless, sad and dejected, about the streets and crooked lanes of Petersburg._


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Here we go again........smh.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm texting with my ex-wife right now, and she's telling me my youngest daughter (who is really active on the track team) is also very popular at school. Like. She's...one of the popular kids. According to her twin brother, and all of her friends. Wow. Just. Wow. But you know, I'm really not surprised. She has that personality. She is happy, she is of course very pretty, she is upbeat, and she's one of the funniest people I've ever known in my entire life. She has fought through a lot, she's had to overcome a lot.


I'm so proud of her.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

So I looked into your eyes, and I saw the reflection-
Of a coward that you and I both hate very much.
And then I grabbed the knife,
And I let the blood out of your throat-
And I smashed those tiny mirrors inside of your skull.

And I got to thinking...
If I don’t go to hell when I die I might go to heaven!
If I don’t go to hell when I die I might go to heaven!
If I don’t go to hell when I die I might go to heaven!
If I don’t go to hell when I die I might go to heaven!
Might go to heaven-
But probably not!


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I get so sick of leaving the house everyday.
I'm so emotionally exhausted from being around a few people this past week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmm....I took a surprise nap.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

nepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

nepnep247 said:


> nepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnepnep


Um.......what does nep mean?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nothing beats fresh sheets and a shower at night.


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Um.......what does nep mean?


nep is my very soul


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So me and my mom just went walking and there was a large dog that jumped the fence. I'm scared of dogs so I immediately start walking faster. My mom goes don't run. She is overweight and can't run so she was scared it would get her. We mange to avoid the dog. My mom almost caught a heart attack tho. She goes would you have left me if the dog was closer to us? I was like um..........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

VI


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Once upon a time, before I came, you cried and cried and watched TV all day, until you were a zombie. But then I zoomed down from Heaven, through skylight, into Room. And I was kicking you from the inside. Boom boom! And then I shot out onto Rug with my eyes wide open, and you cut the cord and said, hello Jack!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Jerry Garcia of the Grateful Dead : "You need music. I don't know why; it's probably one of those Joseph Campbell questions, why we need ritual. We need magic, and bliss, and power, myth, and celebration and religion in our lives, and music is a good way to encapsulate a lot of it."


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

TenYears said:


> Once upon a time, before I came, you cried and cried and watched TV all day, until you were a zombie. But then I zoomed down from Heaven, through skylight, into Room. And I was kicking you from the inside. Boom boom! And then I shot out onto Rug with my eyes wide open, and you cut the cord and said, hello Jack!


thanks for that


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

- if i was rude in a conversation "or something", i apologize, okay?. i don't start being rude to people without a reason. the thing is, mentally i am paranoid in the head and insecure, and sometimes i feel like people hate me. plus i have other mental issues.

i also apologize because i quote people and then i delete my posts.


- i still remember that because it wasn't true, not "average" , the word is gorgeous. pretty matter of fact no one is ugly with sneaky traits but me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Coincidence said:


> i can't believe i rediscovered this song only in 2016
> i love the part @ sec 2:33


'

:lol Oh, Britney! Now, she divorced with two sons. The father has at least two more children with otha mamas. :no

Here's to you, ex-Mrs. Fed Up :spit!

"My loneliness
is killing meeee
I must confess
I'm just sixteen......JUST SIXTEEN!

I think yo' sick 
and you lost yo' mind
Cops, here's a si-i-i-ign
Dude, you've just committed a CRIME!" :lol I worked on those lyrics.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jordan Smith isn't gay? Dafuq? I guess you really can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess I'm going to have to shovel some real snow tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Jordan Smith isn't gay? Dafuq? I guess you really can't judge a book by its cover.


:lol My stepmom told me his wife is bigger than he is.

Lotsa lovin' in that relationship!

Love handles - something I can hold ontoooooooooooooooo. :haha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol My stepmom told me his wife is bigger than he is.
> 
> Lotsa lovin' in that relationship!
> 
> Love handles - something I can hold ontoooooooooooooooo. :haha


Yeah, I just saw that yesterday. I was shocked. They look like a happy couple though .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah, I just saw that yesterday. I was shocked. They look like a happy couple though .


That poor bed.....:spit


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Soft kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur, happy kitty, sleepy kitty, purr, purr, purr.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

Gonna get coffee.... Mmmmmm coffee.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

There are too many rude yuppies living in my area.







KNOCK INTO ME ONE MORE TIME WHILE HOLDING YOUR STARBUCKS DRINK. lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nobody in my family saves money but me. They have no type of money managing skills.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

chill


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

nosemouth



















and with that, I bid you all goodnight.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

this misery is really kicking my butt


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

I nearly fell out my window boo hoo : (


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> I nearly fell out my window boo hoo : (


How did you manage that?


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> How did you manage that?


It was fully opened and i was looking out of it and a friend yelled my name so i bended over and was holding on to the window and started talking to her then i almost forgoet where i was hanging out from and was about to let go. :/


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

OKAY OKAY OKAY SO GET THIS I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CINEMA I WAS WATCHING A MOVIE THAT JUST HAPPENED TO BE JAPANESE AND THESE TWO *****ES WHO WERE RIGHT BEHIND ME PAYED MONEY AND CAME FOR THE SOLE PURPOSE OF MAKING FUN OF THE LANGUAGE

WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT

YOU ****STICKS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> It was fully opened and i was looking out of it and a friend yelled my name so i bended over and was holding on to the window and started talking to her then i almost forgoet where i was hanging out from and was about to let go. :/


Why are you on SAS if you have friends?  Kidding.

And please be more careful.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Please watch this.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> this misery is really kicking my butt


You don't always have to fight it. Just relax


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

I wish whatever made up my thought process would collapse into itself and then rebuild into something simple and straightforward. Right now it's just chaotic, nothing makes sense :sigh

silver lining: after 2 and a half months of dealing with a certain problem (and the melancholy that came with it) i've finally gotten to a point where i'm like -










yay me!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i don't even know lmao...... i need to get wicked ****ed up sometime; like drunk as ****kk. maybe my drunk persona is a likable & fun persona.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That awkward moment when you find out about a warning that you don't remember receiving :um.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why are you on SAS if you have friends?  Kidding.
> 
> And please be more careful.


She's a childhood friend with other anxiety problems somone who i fully feel comfortable with.

Yeh i will :serious:


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm terrified


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

“Remembering’s dangerous. I find the past such a worrying, anxious place. “The Past Tense,” I suppose you’d call it. Memory’s so treacherous. One moment you’re lost in a carnival of delights, with poignant childhood aromas, the flashing neon of puberty, all that sentimental candy-floss… the next, it leads you somewhere you don’t want to go. Somewhere dark and cold, filled with the damp ambiguous shapes of things you’d hoped were forgotten. Memories can be vile, repulsive little brutes. Like children I suppose. But can we live without them? Memories are what our reason is based upon. If we can’t face them, we deny reason itself! Although, why not? We aren’t contractually tied down to rationality! There is no sanity clause! So when you find yourself locked onto an unpleasant train of thought, heading for the places in your past where the screaming is unbearable, remember there’s always madness. Madness is the emergency exit… you can just step outside, and close the door on all those dreadful things that happened. You can lock them away… forever.”


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

That was a nice shower I just took :smile2:.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hư vô


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

That awkward moment when your school gets on the news and becomes famous because it has ****ty bathrooms. Only in Serbia.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

TheSilentGamer said:


> That awkward moment when your school gets on the news and becomes famous because it has ****ty bathrooms. Only in Serbia.


Lol (sorry for your school's ****ty bathrooms)


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

everytime you say pen you really mean nep


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not functional unless I'm excited.
If I'm cool and calm I get depressed. 
I'm tired.
And, therefore not energetic.
So I'm not excited.
So I'm not functioning. 
Sucks.
But at least I know what's wrong.
Albacore.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

I think I'm finally sick & tired of being sick & tired


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Cheaters :lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't know why she showed up there. I think she was just shopping but once she saw me I'm pretty sure she made it a point to talk to me. Don't know how to feel about that. And don't know what I'll say or do the next time I see her.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I found something that inspired me. Like how music or art inspires people. Nothing holds my attention for very long, I don't care about anything.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

tea111red said:


> Cheaters :lol


I always thought this show was real low-brow


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

rdrr said:


> I always thought this show was real low-brow


Well, I mostly watched it when I was 15, but it is good for me to watch when I'm tired of thinking so much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If my North Carolina team loses to Duke I will cry.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> That awkward moment when your school gets on the news and becomes famous because it has ****ty bathrooms. Only in Serbia.


....nice lmao. reminds me of my old school which also has (had?) pretty bad bathrooms. by that i mean most of the toilets never had toilet paper and there was zero soap for washing your hands after using one of the, like, 2 toilets that were actually equipped. This was in the boy's bathroom though. i'd assume the situation would be better in the girl's one haha.

yeah i mean hygiene's no big deal right??? >_>


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> ....nice lmao. reminds me of my old school which also has (had?) pretty bad bathrooms. by that i mean most of the toilets never had toilet paper and there was zero soap for washing your hands after using one of the, like, 2 toilets that were actually equipped. This was in the boy's bathroom though. i'd assume the situation would be better in the girl's one haha.
> 
> yeah i mean hygiene's no big deal right??? >_>


The bathrooms in my school don't even have (and never did have) soap and toilet paper. You can wash your hands with water only (ice cold water, of course) ****, we don't even have actual toilets, we have these things (no clue what you call those in English. Also that's photo from my school's bathroom). And we don't have boy/girl bathrooms, either: everyone shares the same one.

I realized while typing this why our school bathrooms became famous lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Crisigv said:


> I wish I found something that inspired me. Like how music or art inspires people. Nothing holds my attention for very long, I don't care about anything.


One of the main symptoms of depression, and also, ironically, of some antidepressants.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

The Sound of Silence said:


> One of the main symptoms of depression, and also, ironically, of some antidepressants.


Which makes it that much harder to fight the depression because you can't find a damn distraction.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That deaf, dumb, and blind kid sure plays a mean pinball.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That deaf, dumb, and blind kid sure plays a mean pinball.


You're conniving words

Are....

Childishly insane.

>


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to get me a kettlebell.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*As You Requested - Anything !*

*"ANYTHING" :grin2::haha*


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

hehe...it scared me half to death when I saw a raccoon walking around outside when looking out the kitchen window last night. wasn't expecting to see that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A Vernor's at 2:30pm on a 72F afternoon!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My grandma just sent me $80. I'm not the type to accept things. I can't return it because she will be hurt. She needs it though......ugh. My anxiety is kicking in.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Happy International Women's Day. To all you womenz out there


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I really need to get me a kettlebell.





Kevin001 said:


> My grandma just sent me $80. I'm not the type to accept things. I can't return it because she will be hurt. She needs it though......ugh. My anxiety is kicking in.


Makes you buy a kettlebell with your the money you received :serious:



TenYears said:


> Happy International Women's Day. To all you womenz out there


Thanks :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> Makes you buy a kettlebell with your the money you received :serious:


Omg! Yes! Thanks for bringing that up. :squeeze


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

ゴゴ ゴゴゴゴ ゴゴゴゴゴ


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

There's no point.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why am I not receiving quote notifications from some users here? Why?


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Actual conversation between me and my sister:

her: ugh why do you have this large keyboard on your phone? it's so ugly
me: well excuuuse me for having yaoi hands
her: what
me: what


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I will finish my run in time to get a haircut today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not a speck of light is showing, so the danger must be growing.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's past 3pm and I haven't talked to a single member of my family today. And now I'm home alone.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Actual conversation between me and my sister:
> 
> her: ugh why do you have this large keyboard on your phone? it's so ugly
> me: well excuuuse me for having yaoi hands
> ...


me: what
me:
me: *looks up 'yaoi hands'*
me:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow she didn't stay long.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hope I will finish my run in time to get a haircut today.


I did not make this deadline, but that is okay.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

And there was war in heaven. Michael and his angels fought against the Dragon, and the Dragon fought and his angels, and prevailed not. Neither was their place found anymore in Heaven. And the Great Dragon was cast out, that old serpent called the devil and Satan which deceiveth the whole world, he was cast out into the Earth and his angels were cast out _with him_.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

"I was an adventurer like you once. Then I took an arrow to the knee".
"What are you in prison for?....Assault, theft, murder, lollygagging..."
"You'll make a fine rug, cat"!
"You're job is to get into the party without being fingered as a spy..." lmao


Oh, God. I really am such a geek, ffs....


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It is time to bed. I can slay no more. yay work.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Decisions decisions, not sure.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Sleep?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

this place is dead :blank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Perfect movies don't exi-


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

နောက်ဆုံးမှာ


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

♬ ♪ everyone loves terrible cheese, it melts off your mouth at 300 degrees. ♫ ♩


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I suspected today would be cooler than forecast.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Sometimes I don't know what's more depressing, my physical ailments or my mental ones. Probably my mental ones. Yeah. Definitely the mental ones.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Coffee or nap?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

They haven't called me back yet. Now I'm second guessing myself. Maybe my interview really wasn't that good :blank.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*Requested mov video file (Facebook question) 3-20-2016*


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

As I was in the household chemicals store, a stray cat walked in and wandered among the aisles, meowing all around.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> As I was in the household chemicals store, a stray cat walked in and wandered among the aisles, meowing all around.


 They'll do that.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

It seems the peacefuls stopped the war,
Left generals squashed and stifled.
But I'll slip out again tonight-
'Cause they haven't taken back my rifle.


----------



## dusknoir99 (Mar 7, 2016)

Memories broken
The truth goes unspoken
I've even forgotten my naaaaame
I don't know the season
Or what is the reason
I'm standing here holding my blaaaaade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What day is this?
Who am I? :roll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


 :lol Shameless plug for Breyer's ice cream and Hershey's syrup :lol

I think they changed the shape of the carton.....and downsized the product itself since then. :sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol Shameless plug for Breyer's ice cream and Hershey's syrup :lol
> 
> I think they changed the shape of the carton.....and downsized the product itself since then. :sigh


I wouldn't know. I'm a Ben & Jerry's loyalist.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wouldn't know. I'm a Ben & Jerry's loyalist.


They are too expensive!

It's like the Cincinnati brand Graeter's - $15 for a half-gallon! :fall

Breyer's is kind of expensive, too.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

A lot of my favourite posters on this forum no longer go on here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.1%


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Arbre said:


> A lot of my favorite posters on this forum no longer go on here.


Yeah, me too, but for me it's been years.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

And as the windshield melts 
My tears evaporate 
Leaving only charcoal to defend. 
Finally I understand the feelings of the few. 
Ashes and diamonds 
Foe and friend 
We were all equal in the end.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

When your 2 favorite youtubers collaborate on a video


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm off my diet. Don't know why I started in the first place tbh. I'm much happier when I can eat freely.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

On a Serbian radio channel, there's a morning talk show where one of the hosts is called Plavi (Blue) Enis, nicknamed P. Enis.

Let's appreciate that for a second.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The comments on youtube always keep me entertained. Lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

anD ERR MHFTRYIORE DICK MISEY INCEL HAPPYNESS? BLACK BLUE DICK PIE SOUP ALAX MRISER ABVOVE FAFGGOT **** ? L UIUMON GARAGE DOORT SALE *** JINJA ****** PINK AMBLE SHIN DIG *** MUNCH REENCENR


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I need all of the money. Then I will be happy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

45#


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I was going to go walking today but now I'm not sure because I have a pimple that stands out. I might just walk anyways, idk. Stressing over my looks 24/7 is killing me.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I was going to go walking today but now I'm not sure because I have a pimple that stands out. I might just walk anyways, idk. Stressing over my looks 24/7 is killing me.


Try having 3 of them: on the cheek, nose and chin. It's impossible to cover them up. How the **** do so many people have perfect skin??


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Try having 3 of them: on the cheek, nose and chin. It's impossible to cover them up. How the **** do so many people have perfect skin??


Sorry to hear that. Sometimes its a genetic thing. Changing your diet can help, it helped me some.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

hahahaha


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

what is up with this cats face lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I need to do my dishes and then I can out in the sun.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ടെക്സ്റ്റ് നൽകുക


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hate it when I answer the phone and the other person hangs up. Like wtf?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - it's going to need a trash bag.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

יבערזעצונג​


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Yesterday it suddenly got warm and most of the snow melted, and then today it was snowing.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

The amount of dust in my bedroom is awful and probably unhealthy. But I've always found it an impossible problem because it collects under a lot of heavy objects.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Met a 70 yr old man (my dads age) in my complexs parking lot, I frequent by him and another who chain smoke, but never stop and really talk, but did today. They've always seemed open to talking but I can't stand the smell of cigs anymore. 

But I Ended up chatting and one thing led to another and he was telling me all this and that about taxi'n in SF in the 60's, and 70's, and this and that, one story after another, zodiak that......aaaaaaaand then out of nowhere, even though I've ran into him before, he seemed like he really wanted company... he invited me to come see something. Red alert goes off, as I I'm tihinking what in the heck does this guy think he's got planned, but little do I know this guy is ****ing awesome. 

He's a poet, works with youtube movies that he does his poetry within, does some really neat things, and litttle did I know he lives just a few rooms down. He had been in a hospital this week for aphib, and as I'm sittin there watching him jam out, I'm rocking with him, i realize how much I wished I could do this with my dad. It was a interesting night in that it was an odd bonding moment with a stranger, and i guess things weren't that wierd in that we split a 6'er of busch I went and got for us he wanted. This night was sweeet. I'm so glad I randomly said, **** it, if he tries something he'll have to kill me, but if not, maybe it'll be for a good story. Ohhh and his poetry was really solid, but the videos they went with really touched me. Many were upbeat, but a few, (as a ton were relationship based) and he'd been through a bunch got me tearing up. but he didn't see bc he was having so much fun playing his finger drums. It was all in the way in which he was presenting the information. Poetry isn't so boring after all...

I logged on here to say more in better detail, b/c today was really a great day in that I made a new friend. As simple as that is. and maybe he felt special for an hour and a half of the time I gave him. It's the freaking least I could do. I could tell how god damn happy he was to have me in his room. I even took a turn to read some of his poetry. I felt bad telling him I had to go as he had mentioned to me I could come back and knock if I want to too. Think I need to be careful here, though as it was a neat experience, but I'm not looking for a 70 yr old drinking buddy/best friend at the moment on a daily basis. But the poetry has me interested. And well I have a few friends that have reached out recently that meant a lot. 

Need to make time for people that matter in this world. bc it's not all about YOU.



but on another note, I'm seriously considering not coming back to this site anymore. I already have very little faith with people in real life, so I don't need to get into it with people online that want to make me in into someone I'm not. People that I don't know, and that DON'T KNOW ME.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

my left ear is hot


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

anytime there's a small change at work i get stressed and anxious. i hate change. 

can't wait for my vacation in two months (haven't asked for time off yet, i hope they say yes!). looking forward to traveling and eating a bunch of ****.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I wish the weekend could arrive faster... I want to sleeeeep...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Arbre said:


> Yesterday it suddenly got warm and most of the snow melted, and then today it was snowing.


 That is sooooo Ontario. :stu :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

,


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go for a run and get some stress out!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Udzafa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran.
I could not sleep last night - thanks, anxiety.

Now, I am dead tired on half of the six hour sleep I normally get.

I want to go home and take a nap.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Today, I received an unexcused absence. Apparently, "I had to go to the bathroom to stop my nose from gushing blood because some jackass from the class (for lack of a better term) decked me in the face with a 1,5l bottle full of water" wasn't a valid enough excuse.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I honestly might walk out of here during or after lunch


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

this is true. anger makes it worse also. telling it jokes yields no diplomacy. just courage. damn good steak too.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I was more interesting, seems like I bore people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2 NaCl


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I will post in that muscle thread one day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like my raps. :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I will post in that muscle thread one day.


me too :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> me too :lol


:high5


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you for the encouragement, Corporate America :lol.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Millennium man,
Millennium man,
He met a guy called Dan
Millennium man,
Millennium man,
He is going back to the millennium, man!

:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Millennium man,
> Millennium man,
> He met a guy called Dan
> Millennium man,
> ...


:lol - That's a lot of Ms, Ns, Is, and Ls :lol.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Depression makes me not give a **** about anything
Anxiety makes me give too many ****s about everything

Both at the same time make me feel like what


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

hahaha.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

tfw when you miss the bus that was right in front of you and you have to wait half an hour for the next one


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

The car is on fire, and there's no driver at the wheel
And the sewers are all muddied with a thousand lonely suicides
And a dark wind blows 

The government is corrupt
And we're on so many drugs
With the radio on and the curtains drawn 

We're trapped in the belly of this horrible machine
And the machine is bleeding to death 

The sun has fallen down
And the billboards are all leering
And the flags are all dead at the top of their poles 

It went like this: 

The buildings tumbled in on themselves
Mothers clutching babies 
Picked through the rubble
And pulled out their hair 

The skyline was beautiful on fire
All twisted metal stretching upwards
Everything washed in a thin orange haze 

I said, "Kiss me, you're beautiful -
These are truly the last days" 

You grabbed my hand 
And we fell into it
Like a daydream 
Or a fever


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am waiting for the cold front to get its tail end here so I can run!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

How dafuq did I end up with $230,000 in Skyrim......and what am I gonna do with it now....buy more houses, I guess. The game is getting too easy for me now, I destroy everything in my path with one shot.


----------



## goldiron (Mar 28, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> How dafuq did I end up with $230,000 in Skyrim......and what am I gonna do with it now....buy more houses, I guess. The game is getting too easy for me now, I destroy everything in my path with one shot.


you can make your own little village


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

goldiron said:


> you can make your own little village


Lmao. I could marry a new wife for each house. I don't think they'll let you do that though, and I'm not a polygamist anyways, not even in a game. All I can handle is one girl at a time *** that. I think you have to actually murder your own wife in order to remarry and I just couldn't do that.


----------



## goldiron (Mar 28, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Lmao. I could marry a new wife for each house. I don't think they'll let you do that though, and I'm not a polygamist anyways, not even in a game. All I can handle is one girl at a time *** that. I think you have to actually murder your own wife in order to remarry and I just couldn't do that.


Heh, you will become a serial killer. Oh, wait you are already one. lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I need a tranquilizer...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so unhappy with my appearance.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

goldiron said:


> Heh, you will become a serial killer. Oh, wait you are already one. lol


People killed 595
Animals killed 593
Creatures killed 195
Undead killed 107
Daedra killed 9
Bunnies slaughtered 4 (sry bunnies)
Times jailed 0

 Guess I am


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

family: if you don't stop cutting we'll hit you
me:









My family's morals and logic are, uh... a bit confused...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Drinking 279 cans of coca cola would instantly kill me. I know; I did the math.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mom's bf came over tonight. It was a little awkward but I survived.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

They ruled like hell when I was twelve
But now they gather dust on my shelve
Three chords, maybe four
I don't like these bands anymore


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My mom did some leg workouts with me, its nice to see her trying.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can it get any more weird? Yep. :doh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Can it get any more weird? Yep. :doh


Things can always get more weird!! :laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Things can always get more weird!! :laugh:


:eyes :lol - It's even weirder than it was when we posted!


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Tried to repair an old chainsaw all day, and this **** is still not working.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Contacts are kinda dry but I must press on to get used to them


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Some people here really scare me. I've read so many off the wall sh*t lately.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

My mom asked me last night if I wanted to go to some concert by a local band. She showed me a video of them performing, and yeah, they're pretty good, but anxiety is telling me to say no. On the other hand, I'm fully aware that I'll feel guilty and crappy if I refuse, though if I go, I run the risk of embarrassing myself and feeling even crappier, with the possibility of a positive pay off of having some sort of new experience. As usual I'm thrown into another conflicting decision that yields crappy consequences either way. Yayyyyy. :^)

I actually did get an ID card today at school. It has my photo (albeit a horrible one lol), name, and date of birth. I'd imagine that I'd be able to use it to get alcohol if I were to go.... Getting drunk would probably be fun, right? And it'd _kind _of make me fit in???? Not sure I really want to dip into my savings though.... I could probably get my mom to buy me some alcohol, but in that situation, it'd definitely be preferable for my sister to not be around, because she's not warmly receptive to the idea of me drinking; seemingly forgetting the fact that I'm 18 now and can do whatever the h*ck I want.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lol i should probs stop going on negative vents to my friends when i'm mega salty....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Nothing much really.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

No sleeping pills, no old tattoos-
Will save you now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.0whnhwnjwfjskgsdegdsfstk


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Amon said:


> .0whnhwnjwfjskgsdegdsfstk


I find your posts strangely enlightening.

.... Had such an awful nightmare today about my ex spewing everything he hates about our conversations, repeating what I said and how stupid it was (not that he's even like that irl) but it hit every nerve and I was just beside myself. Then again, the redeemer of the dream was when my BFF was taking medication but it was a LOT of pills in her hand and I had this sudden urge to shove her hand to her mouth, which made her laugh. Eh, that's how I take pills personally, just shove it all in there like popcorn #questioningexistence #idontwanttoworktodsy


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

im such a little baby holy ****

gimme a rattle & a dummy somebody of my maturity requires such items (^:


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

She paints her eyes as black as night now.
Pulls those shades down tight.
Oh yeah there's a smile when the pain comes.
Pain's gonna make everything alright.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Who wants to cuddle me?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Everybody out, this is the priority now :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My uncle is going to try to get me on at his work. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

In all the years that went by she said 
She'd always love him
and from the day that he died
She never loved again

And in his wallet she kept in her nightstand 
an a.a. card and a lock of red hair 
she kept secrets of pride locked so tight in her heart 
it killed a part of her before the rest was gone. 

She said, "If I would have known just how things would have ended up 
I just would have let myself die..."


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eid eid


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Amon said:


> Eid eid


Salaam alaykum wa rahmatullahi wa barakatuh. Just learned that last week.

I really need some help. I feel like giving up on life. I don't even know who to call. I know one of two will say, why not find a therapist. I know the therapist will say, just challenge your thoughts or make me go through my entire life story just to get to this one point in time. Maybe. I'm bleeding and they ask questions before even putting on a mental bandage.

"Who were your parents? Where'd they come from? Who are you living with? What's it like. Are your parents divorced or married? How many siblings you have? When did it start? Did you go to school? For how long? Why'd you quit? Do you wanna go back to school. What's your dream joo".. 
Just HELP me, darn it!!!!! Argrhdhdbfkfkekejkejsjdkcmdksan!!!

"what is your dream job" My dream job is not of concern right now.
The struggle is real.I thought I gave up soda. It's soda not easy. I want a soda. I so don't want to go out


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Awwwwww it likes being pet!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0wqdsjfjekrsnen4woeiofovjkwaakjjk​


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

anything


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i have to see a judge tomorrow cuz i have to sign something that says ill have a social worker for another five years


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

kill me


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> kill me


No takers? That's fine, I'll do it myself. "If you want something done right, you gotta do it yourself".


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I never, ever know wtf I'm going to get when I talk to my ex-wife. We are getting along fine (for now). Probably better than we have since we got divorced. No, not probably, I'm sure of it. We got along last night, even though it was under the worst possible circumstances, in the emergency room with my daughter, but we were able to help each other and help my daughter get through it. We actually made her laugh through a lot of it, we were acting like we were when we were married, almost. The two of us can really kick *** when we work together lol. We make an awesome team. We really were a pretty awesome couple, for the 18 years or so that it lasted. Even our friends still say it's a goddamn shame that we ever got divorced. It never should have happened. But whatchya gonna do. It's done and there's no going back, ever.

I know this is not going to last (it never does) but I'm just thankful that right now we're getting along, and she's working with me. I even negotiated some extra time with my kids, outside of my usual visitation.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

anything in this thread.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i wonder what a real cranial nerve exam is like


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> No takers? That's fine, I'll do it myself. "If you want something done right, you gotta do it yourself".


:O........:hug. If you need someone to talk to I'm here. Please try to stay positive.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tspo yntrig


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

I push people away,
when all I want is for someone to hug me
and tell me 'it's okay'.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I've decided that I'm sick of life today, so if anyone needs me I'll be in my room.

In my bed.

Watching Tom & Jerry.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Senna


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Senna


John cena.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

dying fish said:


> John cena.


Ayrton Senna


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

When you offer pink or blue I'll take the blackest.
When you offer only two I'll offer three.
When you point me in a direction I'll run backwards,
And at the border of utopia- I'll toast to anarchy!


----------



## Kulbert (Oct 24, 2015)

Normalcy is a challenge for me. So Wouldn't it be nicer to be weird and be me. But I do not live in a vacuum. Society defines what's cool and that's not me.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

So today I saw "Ezekiel 23:20" scribbled on a wall somewhere. I looked it up out of curiosity, thinking it would just be a harmless bible quote

but then

"There she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses."

_Oh_


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Ayrton Senna


Oh XD

Welp, I guess I've had too much internet. (if that's a thing)
Every time someone says cena or similar sounding words, I automatically thing of that overused meme. :/


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

dying fish said:


> Oh XD
> 
> Welp, I guess I've had too much internet. (if that's a thing)
> Every time someone says cena or similar sounding words, I automatically thing of that overused meme. :/







feeling that distortion ?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I knew a woman once
giving birth to kittens and mice
And as you know, with their eating habits, those poor mice had to die 
And the kittens were born full of their brothers and sisters
And they were punished swiftly
though they didn't know why

They thought they were food
they did not know what they'd done

The kittens were murdered
thrown into burlap sacks
and weighted down with rocks
in a river deep and black

And they went to Heaven.
They went to Heaven.


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> feeling that distortion ?


Oh gosh. Please no!!!!! :eyes


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

“According to Greek mythology, humans were originally created with four arms, four legs, and a head with two faces. Fearing their power, Zeus split them into two separate beings condemning them to spend their lives in search for their other halves.” ~Plato’s The Symposium

Still searching for my other half...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hug needed


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> Hug needed


yeah. me, too. it'd be calming.


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Hug needed





tea111red said:


> yeah. me, too. it'd be calming.


Group hug! :group


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Dying fish said:


> Group hug! :group


Thanks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We have blinds/shades on our front door and my mom likes to open them in the mornings. So I'm just roaming around and I see this guy just staring through the door looking awkward af. He sees me so I feel like I have to come to the door now. I open it and asked can I help you, the guy tells me he selling subscriptions for the Sunday paper trying to get a scholarship in doing so. 

I say no thank you. He says its for college didn't you go to college, I'm like yeah but I don't have anything. He says again its for college though. I'm like sorry bro I'm poor. He then says ok, sorry for bothering you. Gives me a hand shake and carries off. 

It was so awkward :blank.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am getting tired of being under freaking constant stress and deadlines. My life doesn't belong to me anywhere. Blah!


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

It was the worst of times, it was the worst of times.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

I wanna kick somebody's sorry *** right now...Just so pissed at this world I just wanna scream and do damage like a super volcano or tornado would.I know, I know...I am way too angry these days.Maybe I'm just on an emotional rollercoaster due to the full moon lmao-is the moon even full?**** knows.Who cares.
Oh and also it doesn't help when insomnia is lurking...Hmm guess I should have written this in the "What's bothering you right now thread" :| oh well.Felt like posting here tho


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

how's it going to be
when you don't know me, anymore
how's it going to be


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I've been missing someone all day, really badly. (not my ex-wife) I took my kids to the Astros v RedSox game, I tried to get out of the house today and I did, but it hasn't kept her from being on my mind all day. I really, really, really miss her. I miss everything about her.

I have too much going on, too much going through my head right now. Way, waaaay too much for I think any "normal" person to even handle right now. I feel like my head is about to explode ffs.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm going out with my family for dinner tonight. I know it's very, very unlikely, but I REALLY hope I see my crush there. I want to see him somewhere other than the confines of school. See his family members. Experience the privilege of the concept of having my seemingly unusual meeting with him enter his consciousness. I know that if I were to actually see him there, I'd be extremely anxious. Terrified that the cosmos aligned in such a way that my 'wish' came true. I don't know. In a way, I find morbid enjoyment out of my own suffering. It certainly would do wonders in filling the pervasive emptiness that otherwise plagues my existence.


----------



## mdw9124 (Apr 13, 2016)

I think I want to die. 

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm back from dinner. Didn't see my crush. Wah. :/ It was unlikely, anyway.... I was just holding on to a small glimmer of hope. Either way, though, I was bound from the start for some kind of negative feeling, regardless of outcome; either disappointment or horror mixed with pure ecstasy. *sigh*


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> So today I saw "Ezekiel 23:20" scribbled on a wall somewhere. I looked it up out of curiosity, thinking it would just be a harmless bible quote
> 
> but then
> 
> ...


away sobbing bye :^)


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

so I'm *BORED* seeing my face dominating a thread, but I still have much to let out and I'm pressed by time. so I'll be jumping from one thread to another with my rants. this forum today should prepare for twitter-style "lectures" bombs, _mwahahahaaa..!!_








​


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Prince Adrian said:


> btw while expressing self, to 'put yourself out there' may lead to some RELEASES & discoveries, it could be dangerous sometimes.
> because this would CREATE a mirror, creating, solidifying an _*IDENTITY*_.


because symbols can DISTORT reality/the truth.








​


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

that's why artists are 'liars'. they tell (their) truth using 'lies'.
aren't symbols, metaphors, hyperboles lies? (not a fact = fiction = LIE)


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

but then everything could be a LIE!
everything the senses can sense
not just the masks of insecurities etc but also the very center persona.
and.. down to the smallest measurement of _*matter*?_

*
while on the other side of the world Umberto Eco said,

"Semiotics is in principle the discipline studying everything which can be used in order to lie. If something cannot be used to tell a lie, conversely it cannot be used to tell the truth: it cannot in fact be used "to tell" at all."

maybe not fully relevant to what I'm talking about here, but this sounds _ooooo... sophisticated!_ so, yeah.. _pourquoi pas?_:O>


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

maybe that's why I've been attracted to this subject. to reveal reality behind the curtains.
(although now being turned off by how it's just focusing on meaningless stuff like ADVERTISING! ..or maybe I should search for temples up there on the mountains, not university subjects. :/)






and yeah yeah I know there are other branches of this study but right now only this comes to mind.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I went out today and it was such a nice day. No bugs. Wasn't hot and wasn't cold. Slight breeze. Perfect weather. You can almost forget how much everything sucks on such days.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

but then I found I've been trapped too in this "investigator's hamster wheel".
when one 'lie' is decoded, this new-found truth could be just another 'lie', another curtain.
just because one can be a Master of Semiotics like that fictional Sherlock Holmes doesn't mean s/he can _FINALLY_ figure life out.
..at least not using a set of theories as a 'knife' of analysis (do you english-speaking people have a certain phrase for this?)


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

and so mystery is never ending.
in the end, it's 'just' a _GAME_.








_____
note: I'm NOT belittling others' sufferings (EXCEPT for my enemies!! NO! no game for you, just HELL!!).


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

a GAME [as my intuition said].. to enjoy..








​


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

aaaand I've been wondering why am I not a master mage/phantom thief yet.. and why am I on SAS?
oh.. right, the crews need to adapt. maybe will be needing going through some harsh trials & errors.. like riding a bike.








​


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

btw many said if someone leaving SAS their lives are going better. while it's true to a degree & of course I'd love getting better too, but..
_whyyyy... _this site is fun & entertaining! and maybe the best place to vent!
it may still be part of the GAME!








​
I guess I'll keep staying for a while..
provided I'm staying alert to not get dragged by my own created mirror here.


----------



## dripp69 (May 21, 2015)

*New to the Forum*

Feeling like this would help me a lot if I would just put in work and use this as how I would use Instagram or other social media BS. :nerd:


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm getting too attached too soon. I wish I never felt that sudden detachment. It was like cutting off someone altogether and you don't even know why until weeks, months afterward and only then they tell you the exact precise reason why. Jeez. I'm sorry I was so blind I couldn't read the fine print, but you were writing so small I thought it was nothing. I need a vacay, desperately, like if I could go to Africa, I would. Maybe not the worst parts but the ok ones.

"A line that falls through the floor. And I'm not me anymore."


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

When you're used to getting hurt, used, abused, burned....I think you often forget (or don't know) how it feels when the opposite sex starts to appreciate you. So you end up pushing them away.

Man, I do this way too much. Sometimes without even realizing I'm doing it.


----------



## XxAwkwardMuch2 (Apr 23, 2016)

I was good looking kid, had a lot of people that knew me, could joke with from time to time. But didn't have any friends in high school. Really I still don't and I'm 30 years old. But I'm sure it's the same thing for most if not all of you, lunch period was the most terrifying thing for me. I don't think I ate in the lunchroom in my high school more than 4 or 5 times in 4 years. And those were spent looking around nervously making sure nobody was looking at me. Sometime around 11tb or 12th grade, God sent me a gift in the hallway during lung where I could pretend to just love chess way more than I could want anything to eat. I was weird. And most people comfortable enough to tell me that would say just that. And I thought it was funny, because I knew it was true.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#4


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

*some inspirations*


























_Oooooooo....._








​


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

_And remember,
No. You can't go back there anymore.
This is not an order/obligation, but your RIGHT. You really can toss away that fvcking map for good now. 









_


----------



## akari (Dec 6, 2014)

My past mistakes are meant to guide me, not define me. 

It's close to midnight and still my mind is buzzing with thoughts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One eye is tearing and the other is not. Welcome to Spring!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I did not slap you I high fived your face


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The diversity of people on this forum is awesome. I've learned so much. Really helps me see how big the world is.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Man, I can't wait to get healthy again so I can s*** on OKC/San Antonio in the Western Conference Finals.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Well ffs that got ugly quick. Some posts were obviously deleted. But wow did that get ugly quick. I feel like I was just spanked and I wasn't even in that thread.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

now that reminds me..
I want a cake!








​


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

but no. we can't get a cake or postcards or a clavinova using the same old base. we're definitely not doing the kraken's way anymore. 
just be patient for a bit..


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

...
¿qué debo hacer ahora?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The edit function doesn't seem to be working at the moment on SAS. :/ It might not seem like a big deal, though I'm a person who tends to find like 950532593 flaws in a post straight after submitting it. -_-


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

If a guy is desperate enough to hit on me, that's a huge red flag he can't be trusted.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

This is me when, this morning, someone have asked me when i'll be graduated


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just when I thought I was going to sleep. This forum is too entertaining at the moment. opcorn


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I am the desert sun 
The ever endless sea
Not a drop of blue or white 
Is where it shouldn't be


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

​
_*BUT at least today I've escaped again from the temple of doom god knows how many counts already!!*








_And yet I still can't stop being _*PARANOID*_: _"This could be my LAST LUCK! Wont be another chance next time..!!"_


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Got a strange dream sequence from a nap, despite the 'nonsense' (huh, give me just one case of sensible dream! nope, nonexistent. ) it's somewhat overall uplifting:

1 

visiting a friend.. I was invited to his house, he showed me his room.. I noticed something in a wall, as if there's a part that's hidden, just *obviously* _INCOMPLETE_ to me but apparently ordinary to him.. I did some tinkering.. *CLICK!* voila! a secret door leading to a secret room with another secret strange wardrobe with a lot of complicated panels on the surface (and somehow I broke the codes too)!

this feels like a huge accomplishment to me because this friend was one of the most intelligent I knew.. but then turned out that it's *ME* who discovered things he didn't know about his own house!! *(I WIN!) >:laugh:*

then suddenly another friends of mine showing up.. this became an urban exploration.. we explored this new room methodically almost like archaeologists.. things gradually becoming too serious, I was no longer comfortable in my playful mood, preparing to leave them.. and suddenly a f*mily of mine was there RUINED all my mood!!! I definitely left!!!!

2

I was getting my electric bicycle out of my house [different than in real life, this one feels more like really mine].. but then a boy coming out of my house with a powerful motorbike.. [somehow I could sense that he's also 'me', but it's like we're not really friends or captain & crew, instead just friendly acquaintances/strangers who respect each others' boundaries - which is a VERY good thing for me because he's a strong & overwhelming type!].. looking at my bicycle & struck-by-lightning wondering, *"why would I use this if I've got that ride??"*

3

_PARANOID!! PARANOID!!! PARANOID!!!!!_

A GHOST IS COMING! OUT OF THAT PILLAR IF I PUSH THAT BUTTON!! BUT I CAN'T LET IT STAY THERE! MUST LET IT OUT & SHOO IT KILL IT FOREVER!!!

_AGITATED!! AGITATED!! AGIT*ATED!! AGITA*TED!! AGITATED!! AGITATED!! AGITA*TED!! AGITATED!! AGIT*ATED!! AGITATED!! AGIT*ATED!! AGI*TATED!! EXTREMELY AGITATED!!!_

a passer by showed up showing concern but confused to do anything.. but finally another one with stronger personality approached me too..

_*"HELP!! HELP!! THERE'S A GHOST HERE!! PLEASE! PLEASE HELP!! PLEASE KILL IT!! PLEASE KILL IT!! BUT IT'S EXTREMELY DANGEROUS! DON'T WANT OTHERS TO BE THE VICTIM!! BUT PLEASE HELP!!! PLEASE KILL THE GHOST!!!!"*_

*"GHOST? WHERE?! BRING IT ON!!"* said the daring stranger. I frantically showed him the pillar.

HE PUSHED THE BUTTON! OPENING THE PILLAR!! AND THEN.. AND THEN.. _AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGH!!!!!!_
_I SCREAMED & SCREAMED INTO OBLIVION.....!!!!_

few seconds later that felt like years, the stranger's words (and many relieved people surrounding him) finally came to my senses, "*LOLOLOLOLOLOL* hey it's okay! it's just this!":

_a pack of *ma..tchs..ticks* branded "Little Prince"?!?!!_ (not of ordinary size though, it's cotton buds-length. those sticks were fairly strong & dry, in good condition, 98% new, would be really useful to make fire.)

what.. relief!! I could die fainting now!








​


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Huh, maybe this coma-inducing antipsych isn't all that bad, I actually feel sleepy. God, I wish it was Saturday and Sunday and some PTO. Or maybe 2 week vacation to Polynesia. I need to visit an island at some point in my life. And no,Manhattan doesn't count. It's quite possible with how much I've saved. This could be something amazing...

But first I need a new used car. :afr


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

coeur_brise said:


> Huh, maybe this coma-inducing antipsych isn't all that bad, I actually feel sleepy. God, I wish it was Saturday and Sunday and some PTO. Or maybe 2 week vacation to Polynesia. I need to visit an island at some point in my life. And no,Manhattan doesn't count. It's quite possible with how much I've saved. This could be something amazing...
> 
> But first I need a new used car. :afr


Well, I loves me some anti-psychs any day of the week 

You worry me though, when you talk about needing a new used car to go to a deserted island.



I'm going to Cozumel, Can-Cun and Jamaica for a week soon. There are a few SASers I'd love to take with me...well OK let's not get carried away, there's probably....zero of you I'd actually take with me, but I still loves you all anyway


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Molly said she wanted to to school for the longest time, but every time she saw a school bus, she would cry and beg to be left in the attic. Poor Molly, she is so confused. She is confused about so many things. I don't know what to do with poor Molly. When Molly wants to eat, she begs for a bowl of mush, but then she screams when she sees it and begins to lick the table. Then she goes into the living room and bites the couch. Poor Molly, she is so confused. When Molly wanted to play, she begged to go to the park, as soon as we got there, she would close her eyes tight, and scream so very loud, then she would go and punch the other children and run into the street. I am so worried about poor innocent Molly. When Molly wanted to read a story, I got out a book about her favorite things, like rabbits and butterflies, but as soon as she saw the book, she ran into the basement and scratched the wall with her fingers until her nails came off. I worry about Molly ever so deeply. When Molly had to go to the bathroom, she begged me to teach her how to use the potty, as soon as she saw the plastic potty chair, she rushed into the kitchen and urinated in the refrigerator. I wonder why Molly is so nervous and confused. When Molly wanted to watch cartoons, she begged me to turn on the cartoon channel, as soon as she saw the cartoons, she grabbed the picture frame and threw it out the window and then ripped up all the news papers in the room. I am so concerned about Molly's thoughts. When Molly said she was ready to have a new playmate, she begged me to invite Aunt Rosie and her daughter Paulie, over to play. As soon as Aunt Rosie and Cousin Paulie arrived, Molly ran into the kitchen and grabbed a pair of scissors and cut off all of Paulie's hair, then she urinated on Aunt Rosie's shoes. I worry what will become of Molly. When I had to leave Molly with a sitter, I told her to be a good girl, but she begged me not to go, but I had to go and promised I would only be gone for a single hour. When I returned home, I found Molly standing on the coffee table, and the sitter laying on the floor with moth balls in her mouth. When I asked Molly what happened, she said she told the sitter that they were marshmallows. I am frightened why Molly acts so strangely. When I took Molly to the backyard to play, she found a ladybug in the grass, and named it Michael, then she found a worm, and named it Florence, then she cut off her own hair and fed it to them. I am saddened of how she treats her hair. Molly kept Michael and Florence and had them get married and play ring around the rosie, but when Grandpa came to visit, he grew cross with Moly for playing with bugs and scolded her, so Molly bit his nose, giving Grandpa a fright, and stopping his heart. I was not so sad when Grandpa died, but worried about Molly's chewing habits. When I took Molly with me to shop for Groceries, she begged me to let her walk instead of ride in the cart. When Molly was free of the cart, she ran to the candy section and dumped the gummy worms all over the floor and began to name them all. She named one Nancy, she named another Gwendolyn, she also named a green gummy bear Lestor, and a deformed green gummy worm was named Froomky. After Molly and I were asked to leave the Grocery Store, we headed home. I am always concerned about Molly's obsession with naming gummy worms. On Molly's first day of kindergarten, I had to invite her private home school teacher over to our house. Molly was very eager to learn about potatoes, so I had Mr. Meldrokis bring some with him in a peach basket. As soon as Mr. Meldrokis arrived with basket of potatoes, Molly grabbed her basket of crayons and threw many crayons at Mr. Meldrokis until he fell down screaming. I had to call the hospital to have them take poor Mr. Meldrokis away in a straight jacket. I am ever so worried about Molly's wasteful behavior towards crayons. When I went with Molly to the post office to mail a letter to Grandma who lives in a far away place. Molly saw a man, who was only 3 feet and 8 inches tall, the same like Molly. So Molly begged me to let her go and play with him. When Molly went to play with the little man, the man grew angry at Molly's fascination with a man who is as small as a child. So he scolded poor Molly. So Molly kicked the little man in the private, and made him fall down on the floor, then Molly jumped up and down on the man's tummy. After Molly and I were asked to leave the post office, we headed home. I am worried about how Molly likes to play with tiny adults. The next morning, Molly was hungry, she begged me for waffles and maple syrup. So I made her some waffles, but there was no maple syrup. So I had to put mustard on the waffles instead. Molly enjoyed the waffles and mustard, and I was relieved that Molly was pleased.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm, seems like there is a bootleg version of The Choice on youtube. I guess I can watch that now and watch the better quality version next week on dvd.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Some delivery guy accidentally put some packages for next door through our door. Our house isn't the next number up from the previous one, so it's easy to assume that ours was the one he wanted, but there's still a perfectly readable number there. Anyway, he knocked on the door to get them back and I gave them to him.

Him: What you need is a big number X sign.
What I wish I'd said: What you need is a pair of these. *points at glasses*
What I actually said: ...Yeah, this happens a lot.

Ah, the joys of SA.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

...////.....:spam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Sound of Silence said:


> If a guy is desperate enough to hit on me, that's a huge red flag *he can't be trusted.*


why does it have to be a bad thing?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

People need to understand that people are different.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

CopadoMexicano said:


> why does it have to be a bad thing?


Lying benefits no one.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

used to have this picture as my avatar on msn about 10 years ago.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> used to have this picture as my avatar on msn about 10 years ago.


 Vah-uh-lents!


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Where are the legs with which you run? 
Hurroo hurroo
Where are the legs with which you run? 
Hurroo, hurroo-
Where are the legs with which you run,
When first you went to carry a gun? 
Indeed, your dancing days are done- 
Johnny, I hardly knew ye.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gotta stay on task :lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why are you telling me about a full time job? I'm not even sure if I can handle part time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I will try to get skype again. It was hell trying to set it up last time. I guess I could try one more time.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think I am capable of hurting myself. I think I will try.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> I think I am capable of hurting myself. I think I will try.


:O Pls don't! So not worth it. :hug


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Anything I do gets ruined. I'm not going to try anymore.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overworked and underslept


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

---->EAT----->eat----->EAT----> opcorn_
Hmm, I should add chocolate and cinnamon to my popcorn. I have all the ingredients._


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Haircut, shopping, Chinese buffet, K-mart's closing , Grocery shopping.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Haircut, shopping, Chinese buffet, K-mart's closing , Grocery shopping.


Missions accomplished!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

^You made a store close!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amon said:


> ^You made a store close!


No, I didn't - I tried keep it in business. It was one of 78 stores closing this summer.

Now, I have to go to Kommie-mart!


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have too many lists of random things. -_-


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Existential nihilism. Chaos is order. Nothing truly matters. Stars explode, life ends. 

But we make our own purpose because we are a happenstance collection of atoms that have self-realized. We stumble through life and there's no point to that. But our egos say otherwise. We've championed energy/matter. Though we haven't technically, because we just evolved. No design, just happened out of reaction to environment. It's humbling yet scary. Still slaves to time/space. Which is, according to many scientists, just more energy. So we haven't championed anything. We just are. We do have the privilege to witness. Though what we do with that is pointless. Though that's fine. Profound thoughts to ignorance. It's all the same. 

I write this not trying to be bleak, just trying to exercise thought knowing that it doesn't matter. I'm curious. Is that a purpose? Curiosity mixing with futility? Futility is very human. As is curiosity. Like, at some point, someone got in a craft that floats and thought, with mortality in hand, I'm going to voyage into that seemingly endless blue. See where it takes me.

I have no point. I'm literally just writing anything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was rather underclothed for a 5.5 mile run in 42F weather.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

44


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

42!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

But when his drinking and lusting and his hunger
for power became known to more and more people,
the demands to do something about this outrageous
man became louder and louder.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0sfioverjw4esjndirhndir


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Well you walk into a restaurant,
strung out from the road.
And you feel the eyes upon you,
as you're shakin' off the cold.
You pretend it doesn't bother you-
but you just want to explode


----------



## catssarelife (Aug 31, 2014)

Should I stay or should I go?
Can I make it, or will history repeat itself?
I don't want to live this way forever,
Help me become something


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#3


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I win. Wrong thread, but I still win :b


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Cup noodles are delicious but not satisfying.


----------



## no one here (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm here


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

*You're gonna carry that weight*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I win. Wrong thread, but I still win :b





Amon said:


> 666


Isn't it great being in the wrong threads on Just For Fun? :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was freaking out all weekend about my credit card bill and missing the payment,

I just logged in and saw that the due date was today - May 22......with $0 amount due?!

It turns out I paid the bill on the 9th and forgot about it!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> I was freaking out all weekend about my credit card bill and missing the payment,
> 
> I just logged in and saw that the due date was today - May 22......with $0 amount due?!
> 
> It turns out I paid the bill on the 9th and forgot about it!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Whats poppin slime?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


>












:lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Write anything in this thread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to wash some dishes :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think I'm done


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I washed my dishes :banana
I went for my run and ran a bit longer than I wanted to :banana
I made it back home in time :banana

I get three boogies :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You get an extra boogie if you danced in a banana suit


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

No one knows my politics like the postman,
He brings me the radical rag.
I bet the neighbors are wondering what I got in this bag...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I should try jumping in front of a train. It's quick and deadly and no chance of anyone helping. There's tons of trains going by on any given day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ah, Monday. There's nothing like unfamiliar things to cause anxiety. :roll :stu


----------



## Nspire (May 23, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> I should try jumping in front of a train. It's quick and deadly and no chance of anyone helping. There's tons of trains going by on any given day.


Listen to your sig.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nspire said:


> Listen to your sig.


Yes, I will be fixing myself by eliminating myself. That's the only way it can work.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> I should try jumping in front of a train. It's quick and deadly and no chance of anyone helping. There's tons of trains going by on any given day.


ok, then what ? your body will explode due to the inpact, blood all over the place, good way to ruin people mind...


----------



## Nspire (May 23, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Yes, I will be fixing myself by eliminating myself. That's the only way it can work.


Of course if that's what you choose to do there's nothing I can do to stop you, but I'm trying real hard to be the shepherd.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I should try jumping in front of a train. It's quick and deadly and no chance of anyone helping. There's tons of trains going by on any given day.


:frown2:That's how my sis Mimi ended herself. She did say she didn't wanna be a vegetable, paralyzed... but that could happen to you. And people can come quickly to get you to a hospital & save your vegetative state. I don't think you want that


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

没有


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

My fav man


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

sweet apples should be outlawed


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Tired of feeling lost, tired of letting go. Tear the whole world down, tear the whole world down. Tired of wasted breath, tired of nothing left. Tear the whole world down, tear the whole world down. Failure.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think naught


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Anything—there, I said it.

- T.R.G.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmm.....I just had a break and could use another one.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

عذاب


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I equally hate both falling asleep and waking up. I avoid both as long as possible.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Framed amid the thick of fire-
Aflame, a Valkyrie.
She claimed the skies were lit with spires,
And in his eyes she swam a Goddess.

And even when she fought for breath-
Her words would leave a scar:
_"For only in the grip of darkness
Will we shine amidst the brightest stars"_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Can you feel my love buzz?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

You know I don't understand why (usually women) say that if you don't have a uterus you don't have an opinion on birth/abortion.. but then if they have a kid and the man doesn't want it he's a "deadbeat father" most times and is a bad person. So what then.. men only have an opinion if they agree with you? I do think women alone should choose to or not to have an abortion.. but that should go both ways. If you then choose to have a child it's on you, not the father. Men shouldn't have to pay for kids they never wanted and women shouldn't be influenced for or against an abortion by anyone but themselves. If only the world worked like that...


----------



## EternalCarrot (Apr 24, 2016)

I wumbo. You wumbo. He, she, me wumbo. Wumbology - the study of wumbo.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

My kids' cat just had kittens...four of them  My oldest daughter loves the runt, it's the only grey one. I think it would do her good to have a pet of her own to take care of. They were planning on giving them away but I just don't see that happening now. She's so happy, she's claimed it as her own, and I don't think there's any way in hell anyone's gonna convince her it's not hers lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

KelsKels said:


> You know I don't understand why (usually women) say that if you don't have a uterus you don't have an opinion on birth/abortion.. but then if they have a kid and the man doesn't want it he's a "deadbeat father" most times and is a bad person. So what then.. men only have an opinion if they agree with you? I do think women alone should choose to or not to have an abortion.. but that should go both ways. If you then choose to have a child it's on you, not the father. Men shouldn't have to pay for kids they never wanted and women shouldn't be influenced for or against an abortion by anyone but themselves. If only the world worked like that...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

God, I'm so pathetic. Haha, I deserve the worst.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iea quem'g amjolcgumja


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Finally, something I can understand.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> My kids' cat just had kittens...four of them  My oldest daughter loves the runt, it's the only grey one. I think it would do her good to have a pet of her own to take care of. They were planning on giving them away but I just don't see that happening now. She's so happy, she's claimed it as her own, and I don't think there's any way in hell anyone's gonna convince her it's not hers lol.


I hope they realize how that cat got the way she is :lol.
She only had four babies. That's a low number. Was she only "half-pregnant"?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hope they realize how that cat got the way she is :lol.
> She only had four babies. That's a low number. Was she only "half-pregnant"?


I don't know....my kids said everyone was shocked, they thought she'd have at least six because she was huge. Yeah if my oldest gets to keep that kitten (which I imagine she probably will) she's going to spoil it rotten. I can see it dressed up in baby doll clothes, ffs....like she used to do with our pet dogs :lol. It was awesome to see the kids excited about it. I haven't seen the kittens yet but they've texted me about them and they're really happy


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's nearing my monthly. I could bleed any day now. Well, it's more of a sloughing, a shedding if you will. If only I lived with another female, our cycles would slowly synchronize.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0ejdn2i4r​


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Finding out someone's real name online is so anticlimactic like

What do you mean your name's Bob and not XxX_SwagMaster_469_XxX


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Alcohol does absolutely nothing to me. No buzz, can't get drunk, don't feel a thing. Nothing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just loooooooooove multitasking. :roll


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I probably shouldn't have mentioned that.....damn.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boredom


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's going to be a interesting run tonight.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

As soon as I step outside of the house I feel like I don't belong there. Like I'm supposed to stay inside away from everyone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A
n
y
t
h
i
n
g


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm gonna need someone to help me. I'm gonna need somebody's hand. I'm gonna need someone to hold me down. I'm gonna need someone to care. I'm gonna writhe and shake my body. I'll start pulling out my hair. I'm going to cover myself with the ashes of you and nobody's gonna give a damn.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want to go to my beach.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm, this is getting interesting. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I am suspicious of something, due to the way things are lining up and it's making me crazy. I have no right to be suspicious either.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 102


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't know you but I think I hate you
You're the reason for my misery
Strange, how you've become my biggest enemy
And I've never even seen your face


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

You gave up being good when you declared a state of WAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

*Story time!*

Something crazy happened today, and I'm still laughing about it.

So, my school has somewhat strict rules about dressing during summer. You mustn't wear sleeveless shirts or pants/shorts that go above your knees. However, if your pants are 4 thumbs (wtf?) above your knees, then it's okay.

Now that you know that, here's what happened. A dude came in the main school hall at about the same time as me. I passed by the security guard with no problem, but he was stopped. The pants he was wearing were about this long. He said that his pants weren't that short. And you know what the security guard did?

HE ****ING PULLED OUT A RULER AND STARTED MEASURING HIS PANTS.

LIKE

HE LITERALLY MEASURED THE LENGTH FROM HIS KNEE TO THE END OF THE PANT LEG

WHAT THE ****

I'M IN TEARS LIKE HOW ARE YOU EVEN SUPPOSED TO RESPOND TO THAT

AND THEN HE WASN'T ALLOWED TO GO TO HIS CLASSROOM BECAUSE HE WAS "DRESSED IN SUCH A WAY"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36426142

That explains it. :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, a shower helped!


----------



## contact (May 20, 2016)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/write-anything-in-this-thread-361809/index90.html << my link to this site now






:yay


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Finding out someone's real name online is so anticlimactic like
> 
> What do you mean your name's ...XxX_SwagMaster_469_XxX


That is my real name.  I'll be changing it to that permanently fairly soon.

To Whom it may concern (well, someone): You *can* find that person who will love you for you. I'm sorry things turned out the way they did, but know that people of like-mind exist. People that will like _your_ mind, esp. Your way of thinking, of considering things. They will appreciate that more than I could've.


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

I kinda hate summer, it's always too long with hot weather, but hopefully this one will be different :/ if all goes well


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

11:54pm - I have already worked over five hours :banana


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I always feel so disoriented. I thought today was Monday, and the weekend had just passed.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Me: gee wiz I sure am having a good day today
Depression: yes, but here are 9572 reasons why today sucked
Me: can u not
Depression: also, allow me to show you my finest collection of your worst memories


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decomposition


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

goal - sharper cheekbones than richard ramirez


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

when will my period come. Im just waiting and waiting. I had a dream that I was pregnant,unexpectedly. Very unexpectedly so throughout the whole dream I was really questioning how this happened and what I was going to do about expecting a child. This is when I'm dreaming and my subconscious just takes over like it's nothing. So I'm questioning how this pregnancy will play out and furthermore, who the impregnated me. Almost like I've been dealt a big blow. Must stop to question. I've no sex life so it was like..how in the world. But I played along until my conscious mind went "You're dreaming!!!!" I haven't had my period and have been wanting it forever now. I even wondered if I should get a pregnancy test, something was not clicking. Also, I'm a nun. Actually nuns probably get a little bit more action. Who knows how but they do.

Edit: I need to sleep whydoIdothistomyself


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Bored exhausted worried inspired confused grateful...
Um....


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

i wish everyone would be...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I haven't felt alright for a really long time
-anonymous quote


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok I can't hold this in anymore. Here goes.

Today, I was going to town with a tram. It was completely packed -people were pressed against each other. As I was stranding, I felt some kind of... pushing or tapping. I turned my head and the person who was pressed against me (who was at least 50 y/o) was fumbling with his pant pocket. I thought he was trying to pull something out, but on closer inspection...

HE WAS ****ING MASTURBATING. I CLEARLY SAW IT. AND I COULDN'T ESCAPE. THIS CREEP HAD THE BALLS TO MASTURBATE IN A PACKED TRAM WHILE A ****ING 16 Y/O GIRL WAS PRESSED AGAINST HIM.

BRB I'M OFF TO HAVE A RELAXING BLEACH SHOWER

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hate everyone. I hate all of you, I hate everyone in my life. I want to disappear.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

LeMondeStarWars_Featured by trulietrice, on Flickr tfa_poster_wide_header-1536x864-959818851016 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey you, hey you, finally you get it
The world ain't fair, eat you if you let it


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

What? WHAT?

In the mirror: What? WHAT?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Me: gee wiz I sure am having a good day today
> Depression: yes, but here are 9572 reasons why today sucked
> Me: can u not
> Depression: also, allow me to show you my finest collection of your worst memories


depression: allow me 2 present 2 u a gr8st hits album of ur endless less than pleasurable memories 

xD


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Ok I can't hold this in anymore. Here goes.
> 
> Today, I was going to town with a tram. It was completely packed -people were pressed against each other. As I was stranding, I felt some kind of... pushing or tapping. I turned my head and the person who was pressed against me (who was at least 50 y/o) was fumbling with his pant pocket. I thought he was trying to pull something out, but on closer inspection...
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!! wtf? that's ****ed lmao...... seriously hope he gets arrested or something in the future. O_O


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm usually such a wreck when I'm left alone with myself.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0sadnrin3whnrfusheknfk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I just almost lit my hand on fire. :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Went driving again and went up on a curb :sigh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wonder how much laundry I will have to do.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The sun is up, the sky is blue
It's beautiful and so are you
Dear Prudence, won't you come out to play?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

3333


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

2016-06-07_235402 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

So far away, he's so far away. I'm too late.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

How is it that I can produce so many tears? No wonder my lips are constantly dry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's the holy month of Ramadan. I remember observing Lent in middle school one time. I got so used to it that even after Lent, i kept on eating fish sandwiches every Friday. That was fun because I didn't even notice right away. Maybe I'll do something this year. Like observe another religion's holy time ? Yah! #weirdgoals #trying new things.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

black hole sun, wont you come
and wash away the rain


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

One year ago I was "addicted" to a girl, and the whole reason why I'm on this site.

One year later, here I am. Moved on and now we just talk as friends at work as if nothing ever happened - It's weird.

She still flirts with me. B****. Not falling for it this time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

½û@¤¿åâ–ÿý¢ñä


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

"Saturday's child works hard for a living"
Was born on a Saturday
Too anxious to work
FML


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

My nose itches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Join Date:N/A


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm so weird. I actually really love helping people, and making them feel good. But the problem is that I mostly hate people. Not sure how that works.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I do what i'm told,
and i'm getting aggravated.
My spine has been sold,
to a boy, well, we traded-
Courage for the promise that we'll
never be so honest-
as to question what's between us,
we'll say 'honey you're the only one'

I'm do what i'm told
by the ticking 
of a timeline.
Waiting to grow old,
what if there is
nothing to find?
It's the same but slower,
the children look most like father,
who remembers me much younger-
we said 'honey you're the only one'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just might go to bed early!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Meh, whatever


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just can't win. I won't give up but damn this is tough.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had to take a nap today.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless loser checking in for the night.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i don't understand the outwardly friendly people who seemingly close themselves off when you want to get to know them a little better.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rdrr said:


> i don't understand the outwardly friendly people who seemingly close themselves off when you want to get to know them a little better.


They can be outgoing, but have fear - that likely means they are either superficial or afraid to open up.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

ugh


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you for acknowledging my existence. I wish I could do the same in return.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ਢਾਹ


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You're more worth it than you think you are.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hate being a lonely loser.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

13140 days on planet earth.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> I'm so weird. I actually really love helping people, and making them feel good. But the problem is that I mostly hate people. Not sure how that works.


Same here


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Also, those social anxiety workbooks they keep advertising on this site...does anyone actually read them? Just wondering.


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

I have trouble remembering things.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Voice chat with a new person on the spot? Talk about intense, wow.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


That's what I've always thought!!!!! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am really hungry


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm not really feeling like myself. xD I'm scared to make a fool out of myself to regret it later.

This anxiety & intrusive thinking really sucks. I hate the feeling of other peoples judgement making me feel impending doom. Rationally I know nothing will happen, but my mind thinks the latter. 

It all has to do with my ideal ego. .-. I'll let it go.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bugs


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

One of these days I'll remember to not try and log in with my old password.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Spaghetti.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

This afternoon I had seen a car that went into the front of someone's house, near my own house. Apparently a couple people were seriously hurt. I hope they will be okay.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

its so painful feeling unwanted and like people don't want you around. i have felt this feeling so many times so the pain is very deep and agonizing.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

tea111red said:


> its so painful feeling unwanted and like people don't want you around. i have felt this feeling so many times so the pain is very deep and agonizing.


I've been feeling this for a long time. It drives me crazy at times.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> I've been feeling this for a long time. It drives me crazy at times.


yeah, i especially don't even feel like i have any redeeming qualities right now.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

tea111red said:


> yeah, i especially don't even feel like i have any redeeming qualities right now.


I know I don't, haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What in the world is with all the cops today?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

These Chili southwest egg rolls are bomb af :yes.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes.
Maybe.
No.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I just realized that I am capable of rambling on about myself and random things, but I haven't found many people who are willing to listen. So it just gets harder to open my mouth in the first place.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I hate to be cynical. Maybe all my struggles, all my losses (and I've had some really devestating ones) have made me jaded. Maybe I'm in a perpetual state of...loss....grief?....ffs, I don't know. I think God is keeping me alive for my kids, but then sometimes Idk, am I doing more harm than good for them? Ffs. Ffs, ffs, ffs. I don't know. Time will tell I guess. What if I've had a predetermined path and I'm not listening to the voices of reason that are supposed to guide me down said path? What if............meh. Nevermind. I get into trouble when I start thinking this much. *** it. I need to sleep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Note to self: 90-degree days cause problems in the house. 
I think I need a dehumidifier.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

I finally had my first real kiss last Saturday 

If I don't count the one from the Saturday before, which I was told I shouldn't.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Caffeine is not kicking in this afternoon :sigh.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Blue screen of death on my laptop, then it restarts. Seems to be okay at the moment, but I'm worried. I've had it for 8.5 years, how long do these things last?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Love my Tascam 34B


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"I recieved a trans-atlantic call one day. "Skip died", Daddy said. He and my mama wrapped him my baseball jacket. They buried him out under the elm tree, they said. That wasn't totally true. For he really lay buried in my heart."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

And inches to go before I sleep.....across the room, it's not a leap.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

_Dark necessities are part of my design._


----------



## catm0331 (May 10, 2016)

Without discipline, there's no life at all - Katharine Hepburn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Today I will sit outside and get some sun, even if it's 10 minutes. I shouldn't be at my desk all day.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Phew, I've been farting up a storm today.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so dumb for thinking I had a chance. I'm so silly at times, lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish there was a reason for me existing. Not just to make other people look good with my garbage life.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue jean baby, L.A. lady, seamstress for the band
Pretty eyed, pirate smile, you'll marry a music man
Ballerina, you must have seen her dancing in the sand
And now she's in me, always with me, tiny dancer in my hand


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

shoop shooby doop


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*Bold*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So much sh*t is going on and I'm loving every minute of it. Life is short you have to cherish every moment because all we have is moments. Its not about the finish line its about the journey. I'm so glad I'm at least trying.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

God, I hate myself. I am so pathetic. I've ruined my own life.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

That Selena Gomez song always gets stuck in my head... " Ah-Ah love you like a love song baby and I keep hitting repeat-peat-peat-peat-peat. " :eyes


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> So much sh*t is going on and I'm loving every minute of it. Life is short you have to cherish every moment because all we have is moments. Its not about the finish line its about the journey. I'm so glad I'm at least trying.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ lol

Looks like I won't be going to Hooters today. Guy bailed on me but I so understand the anxiety thing. It happens. I'll just check out the library thing I guess.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9 (Jun 23, 2016)

My new job is going really well this morning. The start of week two. Figuring out pretty quick my new boss ****** hates Mondays. But then who doesn't. Man he was in a mood this morning. Traveling with him now. His mood is getting better as the day goes on lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ lol
> 
> Looks like I won't be going to Hooters today. Guy bailed on me but I so understand the anxiety thing. It happens. I'll just check out the library thing I guess.


What are you doing, going to a Hooters?! :lol


----------



## jess4 (Jun 26, 2016)

I wasted another day doing nothing. Will I ever learn? :dead


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> What are you doing, going to a Hooters?! :lol


:laugh:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Shark Week. Sharks are my favourite.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Shark Week. Sharks are my favourite.


 How/when did you know that you like sharks? That's kinda different.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> How/when did you know that you like sharks? That's kinda different.


I think around grade 7.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...Sometimes everything is wrong
Now it's time to sing along
When your day is night alone (Hold on, hold on)
If you feel like letting go (Hold on)
If you think you've had too much
Of this life, well hang on...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

rockyraccoon said:


>


lol, I thought of the same thing when reading his post.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I wish I had a loverboy. :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

tea111red said:


> I wish I had a loverboy. :lol


And that reminded me of this...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> And that reminded me of this...


me, too!!!! i almost posted that, lol.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Did you realize that you were a champion in their eyes?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh man, the anxiety I get from posting on the other forum, compared to here.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i wish i knew someone who could just set me up w/ a guy that would be a good match for me (and where there would be mutual attraction).


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lol..... some people on this forum..... :roll people that manage to make me roll my eyes upon reading every post i see of theirs. ugh


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I just love quiet storm music. 

Reminds me of cloudy rainy days. 
Just sit back and relax and groove along.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Too much internet. I just watched a goth girl try to look "preppy" and then she said she felt "arrogant" in normal makeup. I was like, really. I've seen another goth to girly video and the girl said she felt judgmental and airheaded.. really? :/


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

i hate kids


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

This may be the most interesting and important post that you have ever witnessed throughout the entire history of the internet.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

My ear hurts... think I have an infection starting


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I was thinking I was 25 earlier until I saw the 26 to the left. I must be losing it in my old age.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I just love how some people can twist the truth. *sigh* haters are gonna hate, I guess. All I can do is shake it off. Shake it off, shake it off lmao. I'm not going to walk on eggshells for anyone, and I'm not going to apologize in advance, or after the fact, when I've done nothing, absolutely nothing wrong. It's ridiculous to live your life any other way. If you are looking for a reason to be offended, if you have this "righteous indignation" going on in your life, looking for a reason why someone offended you or why you've been persecuted then *** off, I honestly don't g.a.f. I really don't. Take your case, your made-up hurt feelings, your made-up lies, the stories you've made up and go write a book. Idgaf because none of it's true. Come at me with something real, not lies. Ffs. Otherwise I will be here laughing my *** off at the delusional world you live in. Good luck.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

rrrrrriiiiiiiippp! :troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

you


AllTheSame said:


> I just love how some people can twist the truth. *sigh* haters are gonna hate, I guess. All I can do is shake it off. Shake it off, shake it off lmao. I'm not going to walk on eggshells for anyone, and I'm not going to apologize in advance, or after the fact, when I've done nothing, absolutely nothing wrong. It's ridiculous to live your life any other way. If you are looking for a reason to be offended, if you have this "righteous indignation" going on in your life, looking for a reason why someone offended you or why you've been persecuted then *** off, I honestly don't g.a.f. I really don't. Take your case, your made-up hurt feelings, your made-up lies, the stories you've made up and go write a book. Idgaf because none of it's true. Come at me with something real, not lies. Ffs. Otherwise I will be here laughing my *** off at the delusional world you live in. Good luck.


Good to see you back :lol.
I am starting to take this attitude. Ffs :haha


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> you
> 
> Good to see you back :lol.
> I am starting to take this attitude. Ffs :haha


Yeah. Heh. Rant over. Ffs.

For

fuqs

sake.

Sometimes there's just no other way to express how I'm feeling. It fits. I wish I never had to say it. In a perfect world, I never would lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just saw this quote on Instagram. I relate to it a bit.

"Some people put walls up, not to keep people out, but to see who cares enough to knock them down."


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> Just saw this quote on Instagram. I relate to it a bit.
> 
> "Some people put walls up, not to keep people out, but to see who cares enough to knock them down."


That sounds good but what if a person has impenetrable walls? Some people are like that. A person tries their hardest and gets no where because the other person walls won't drop. Sigh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah. Heh. Rant over. Ffs.
> 
> For
> 
> ...


Well, I am imagining you saying it with an accent while wearing a cowboy hat.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> That sounds good but what if a person has impenetrable walls? Some people are like that. A person tries their hardest and gets no where because the other person walls won't drop. Sigh.


Then maybe that wall was put up to keep people out. Sometimes we can't tell why a wall is there, until later on.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

We are going to stay in a small hotel for a few days. I don't know if it'll be fun or very boring (it'd surely be fun if I could have a few drinks but I use Paxil :b)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think I should stop caring about people. Because they don't care about me. Maybe I will feel better if I don't expect anyone to give a damn.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a fool for thinking that anyone could ever want me or love me. A fool, a stupid fool.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every night has a day


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

hello?

is there anybody out there?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> Just saw this quote on Instagram. I relate to it a bit.
> 
> "Some people put walls up, not to keep people out, but to see who cares enough to knock them down."


yes. i can relate to that, too.

although, i put walls up just because i really don't want people to get close, too. ha


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

tea111red said:


> yes. i can relate to that, too.
> 
> although, i put walls up just because i really don't want people to get close, too. ha


I think I lean more towards wanting someone to knock them down, but it's hard to trust people.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> I think I lean more towards wanting someone to knock them down, but it's hard to trust people.


oh yeah. i would want someone to knock mine down if i was interested in them, too.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

What no painkiller, or any other psychoactive substance can do is treat spiritual pain. The one that comes deeply from your soul, and gets manifested with little psychosomatic effects, throughout your body. 
There is no effective painkiller for this kind of pain.
The only "real" working drug to treat this sort of pain, is to find your own dimension.....create your own "safe and clean" environment, where you can be all alone and let go off of all the emotion build up you have inside, by forgetting all your real life problems for awhile, and focusing only on what really matters to you.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Omg this website is so ****ing boring nowadays, what the hell happened to this place?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Haha, i'm so pathetic, it's actually pretty funny.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

_Anything! :yay
_


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Life can be really hard, life can really be confusing. 
We all want clarity, we all want happiness and true understanding of what life is really all about. And why we exist.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I've had a headache since 1pm. I think it's another reason why I'm so miserable tonight.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

This site is.....hmmm.....lmfao....entertaining sometimes. Omg.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

02nd23jnd43dsdfbt


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

So I was looking back on old journal entries and I found some rambling that's quite ridiculous from several years ago:

_"seriously... A- is like the worst grade because it's saying it's a ****ty A, so it sounds worse than a B+ being a very good B. And all grades below the A's are what I get when I don't work hard enough, so it doesn't bother me and there are no surprises. But in A's, where I obviously put in effort to get, an A- is saying my effort is too ****ty to even receive the average, mediocre A!"_

If you ever wondered what annoying neurotic perfectionism looks like, this is it. Oh man. lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-14% Complete


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> This site is.....hmmm.....lmfao....entertaining sometimes. Omg.


Ffs, yes :haha


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Uh oh, I hope it's not infected. :/


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

NEVEREXISTED said:


> ...................................................................................................................................................................


wow. been a longtime since you've been here?  am i supposed to fill some info in on those dots? looks like a form


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

NEVEREXISTED said:


> How can I be back if I don't even exist? :O


well, you were just interrupted


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

This is what I'm thinking now:

1) I'm thinking about one of my closest friends who was recently in an accident and I'm thinking about all of the circumstances behind it and what I should do.

2) I received some very good news at work today that made me feel immensely appreciative to be here in this moment.

3) I'm disappointed that my friends made other plans tomorrow night and was hoping that we might be able to go out together. But I guess I was being selfish.

4) I really hope that my plans with someone else come through.

5) I had a tentative trip with somebody that we started toying with a few weeks ago, but I'm not completely sure that something of that magnitude will happen and thinking of scaling back a bit.

6) and that I had a lot of expenses this month and I need to be more diligent about saving in the coming months

7) I'm thinking about how much I would like to be in love, but will not turn down sex or more impermanent gestures of lust and desire seeing that I am all "beautified" for this weekend.

Here's to Friday and Saturday night and being in good company.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I dunno, maybe I'm wrong but something about you makes me feel like a dangerous woman. Girl, you are old. I feel like maybe now that I'm a certain on age, I can really say that I'm a woman. At least biologically speaking. Where's that sexual peak? I'll never find it where I'm going. *smiles seductively*


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Should I buy _one_ ticket or should I risk getting _two_ knowing that I might not find someone else to go with? Maybe I will meet someone in the next couple of months???? But I probably won't. But what if I do and then I try to buy another ticket and it's sold out? Though I do like going alone. But this venue sucks for that. Maybe I shouldn't even bother getting one?


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

reading in english: easy
watching a movie/show in english: no problem
listening to a podcast in english: child's play

speaking english: oh my god no what is happening I was not prepared for this current situation what circle of Dante's inferno is this please end my miserable existence


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I can only use perm comb and certain hair conditioners to untangle my hair.
Sometimes, I hear "I wish I had a hair like yours." but it isn't easy to deal with it for hours. I've always wanted a straight hair but now I accepted my curly hair.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I _really _wanted Federer to win Wimbledon this year. I'm not sure if he'll ever get a better chance to do it again.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lard tunderin, der be a storm comin'!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

These pages are loading so slowly.
I need adblockers :lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just missed the mailman - now it will be Monday morning before the bill I pay will be sent :lol.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

**** the po-po and the 5-0 too


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

a little bit of weed mixed with some hard liquor
some vodka that'll jumpstart my heart quicker than a
shock when I get shocked at the hospital by the doctor when I'm not cooperating
when I'm rocking the table while he's operating (hey!)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe I'm not friendly. That could be why I have no friends.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Help :crying:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I mailed my bills - they will take them through the 18th without a charge.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

It always looks funny when our cat prefers to sit like humans on couches than laying down.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> Maybe I'm not friendly. That could be why I have no friends.


You seem okay around us. :stu


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

My mother is perhaps one of the most annoying *****s in the universe.

Like sometimes when I see her, I just want to slap the **** out of her.

She doesn't do f***ing sh*t outside of 2 things in her life and that's where I learned to be a f***** wallflower, anxious, deathly shy, a f***ing coward myself for most of my life.

I grew up with practically no self-esteem feeling like a piece of sh*t and all she could do was nag and b**** cause she had nothing else to do.

I'm finally becoming my own person and learning who I am and learning to like myself internally and this **** of a mo******** is still stuck in the same exact place.

F****ing hell, what a stupid -----

I used to look up to her and want to aspire to be just like that and now I'm becoming the COMPLETE opposite on my own free will.

I'm pissed as all hell at this person. She didn't push me to do sh*t out of my comfort zone, I've had to learn 99% of everything I've learned BY myf***ing self.

Dating
Men
Social life
Career
School
Balancing life
Friendships

The only thing she had on the above was career and everything else, I've had to force myself into learning like a baby because I didn't have a "Learn to Live Life for Dummies" handbook drilled into me by parents.

I haven't known anything about anything for so long and I was depressed as a result of it and slowly starting to build up to being a self-sufficient person but it fcking sucks that I didn't have a role model to teach me any of this sh*t.

What the good ***** really?

I just want to be happy and accept myself and learn self-awareness and find love in my life. Everything else is secondary. And I want to meet people and learn about their experiences and be spontaneous and have fun. Just want some self-awareness in the end.

Worst of it yet though is this:

she makes me feel GUILTY for having my own life

She makes me feel GUILTY for having friends, for going out, for doing ANYf***ing thing on my own because she's developed this emotional dependency on me and I know I myself am maybe psychologically f***ed on some level but I'm working to liberate myself of these tendencies. I'm just so confused and mad and sad and I just.........

I just live for the day. I live in the moment and I'm doing as I please. That's what's kept me partially sane.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@*calichick* maybe (and this is just a suggestion) it's time to distance yourself. Idk. You know your relationship with her (obviously) way better than I ever will so you have to make that decision but I would distance myself as much as possible.

I take toxic people out of my life. I don't talk to them anymore. They are most definitely out there. They exist. And they will eat you alive if you let them. They will spread rumors, spread gossip, start drama, and I do not have time for it. *** that. I'm not saying your mom is like that, I'm just saying I don't have time for people like that.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well... I think I'm hilarious and that's all that matters!


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

"Mom we were supposed to leave in negative two minutes"!!!


"Where is my Diet Dr. Kelp"!!!! (from SpongeBob)


"Hi my name is Jules and I'm here to ROCK YOUR WORLD"!!!


My niece, talking to her mom (my sister). She is so damn cute. Almost as cute as my own kids.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> @*calichick* maybe (and this is just a suggestion) it's time to distance yourself. Idk. You know your relationship with her (obviously) way better than I ever will so you have to make that decision but I would distance myself as much as possible.
> 
> I take toxic people out of my life. I don't talk to them anymore. They are most definitely out there. They exist. And they will eat you alive if you let them. They will spread rumors, spread gossip, start drama, and I do not have time for it. *** that. I'm not saying your mom is like that, I'm just saying I don't have time for people like that.


I've been distancing myself.

Because I need my own life. It happens naturally. She just doesn't have one of her own. Life sucks sometimes.

Thanks for the words.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm ashamed to admit that I have a collection of annoying songs with catchy, annoying lyrics that I sing every time I want to piss someone off.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's easier said than done. I think what's best is a creative outlet. Lately I've been drawn to drag make up. i don't know why but seeing people be so over the top with over-the-top mannerisms and dress, that in your face attitude.. It's pretty awesome. Perhaps I need to lose weight first. Or just rock whatever look with what I have. I'd start with one liners, but meh. I'm not witty. 
#style goals


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I need an epiphany.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I so have all this. I've got it, I own it, I ****** do it with my eyes closed now, lol. I found a store near me, scheduled a call on my tablet and will be there in 30 minutes. I know the protocol, the q&a, I know what to look for, now it's just a matter of following through. Why is my anxiety so bad sometimes, when I know I can do this, when I know I've got this? I hate that. But I'm going to get through it.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Sometimes I feel like the only way I will be able to date again is if I meet someone less intelligent, attractive and successful than myself so I don't feel like I'm ruining their life by being in it. Too bad no such person exists. Also, they probably wouldn't be very flattered if they found out why I'm dating them...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Either she is really busy or she flaked on me.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

noydb said:


> Sometimes I feel like* the only way I will be able to date again is if I meet someone less intelligent, attractive and successful than myself so I don't feel like I'm ruining their life by being in it.* Too bad no such person exists. Also, they probably wouldn't be very flattered if they found out why I'm dating them...


Stop those beliefs right naowww !


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

In 1190 AD the 'Emperor' of the 'Holy Roman Empire' (a collective of Germanic states which was excommunicated by the Pope at one point and has no ties to the actual Roman Empire and more likely the Byzantine Empire would have a better claim to that) gathered a massive army (like 100k compared to England or France's 5-10k) to join the Third Crusade.

Anyway he fights his way through a ton of Seljuk Turks through the Anatolian Peninsula and upon the first river; he is so eager to finally get some damn water and cool down from the heat that he jumps in with his armour still on and drowns. The guy that formed a super power at the time from squabbling nobles, winning numerous battles and exponentially increasing the power of his empire-drowns.

After that most of his army disbanded and went home to Germany, I think only a few thousand ended up joining the other crusading armies from the original 100k.

Imagine if Daenerys fell off her ship and drowned or Jon Snow tripped over and smashed his head on a rock.

Yeah thought I'd add something different to this thread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am having weird post-sinus infection stuff going on.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I so forgot to wash my shirts for tomorrow and washing them tomorrow morning would be too late. I guess I will just have to throw them in there today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Season 1


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Three notifications when I logged in. :O It's like I'm (temporarily) popular. 

...I'll fade back into the background now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to drink more water.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Paperback Writer said:


> Three notifications when I logged in. :O It's like I'm (temporarily) popular.
> 
> ...I'll fade back into the background now.


Oh my gosh, I can't believe it's you.

Tell me, what paperbacks have you written?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am having weird post-sinus infection stuff going on.


Well then stop posting. It will probably go away.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

LostinReverie said:


> Oh my gosh, I can't believe it's you.
> 
> Tell me, what paperbacks have you written?


I specialise in all the nonexistent and terrible ones.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Paperback Writer said:


> I specialise in all the nonexistent and terrible ones.


Omw, those are all my faves!!! You're my hero!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You ain't like anyone else around here.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

And the sign says long hair freaky people need not apply,
So I put my hair under my hat and I went in to ask him why,
He said you look like a fine outstanding young man I think you'll do,
So I took off my hat I said imagine that, huh, me working for you


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^ Wow! That really is in the _anything_ category.

buzzzzzzziiiinnnnggggg!!!


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear Male Aquaintence (that I hadn't known for too long)

Congratulations, you've made me feel like an utter idiot and embarresed. !
I regret being the first one to make contact with such a selfish human being. I really wish that I had kept my words to myself. I really do. You wasted my time and you've let me down. Your actions spoke louder than your words and in the end you just came off as a prick. You couldn't even own up to a certain behavior that I confronted you about. I just let it go because I didn't want to argue, quite honestly. So eventually I took time out of my day to do what I promised I would. Did you know that I was pretty excited ? I feel like I just stroked your ego. You never wanted to do what you said you were going to do. And I knew that you weren't going to talk about it later after it happened. Nothing happened actually, and I couldnt give two ****s.


Have a nice life and don't try to contact me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Dear Male Aquaintence :
> 
> Congratulations, you've made me feel like an utter idiot and embarresed. !
> I regret being the first one to make contact with such a selfish human being. I really wish that I had kept my words to myself. I really do. You wasted my time and you've let me down. Your actions spoke louder than your words and in the end you just came off as a prick. You couldn't even own up to a certain behavior that I confronted you about. I just let it go because I didn't want to argue, quite honestly. So eventually I took time out of my day to do what I promised I would. Did you know that I was pretty excited ? I feel like I just stroked your ego. You never wanted to do what you said you were going to do. And I knew that you weren't going to talk about it later after it happened. Nothing happened actually, and I couldnt give two ****s.
> ...


:hug


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> ActuallyBrittany said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Male Aquaintence :
> ...


Thanks. :/


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


>


That's beautiful. I'm glad i opened that thread today.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear other Acquaintance (that I recently met) :


Your social etiquette level is at the same level as a four year old's. You really have no filter and people like you make my face twitch. Goodbye. !


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't have self loathing thoughts and I don't have anything against most people but I feel like I don't have the energy for long lasting relationships and friendships. I can't manage to last them longer, at times, I start to get very reclusive and they eventually give up. It's not a problem for me but I feel like it's a very inappropriate behavior for general society.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am getting some rest.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I kinda feel bad for leaving my coworker hanging but it was time for me to clock out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lag shall be destroyed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Suspense means patience.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:whip


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

thedevilsblood said:


> That's beautiful. I'm glad i opened that thread today.


lol! I don't know what it is about that particular clip.

Knowing you and your patterns, you are probably going to ask me the question. Just for fun, can you skip it this time? Thanks.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't mind when our conversations get a little boring or when we're texting and we run out of things to say.
I don't care when we're hanging out but doing nothing, because just having you is enough to make me happy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The more I think about it the "nice" people are usually the more attractive ones.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My vision is getting better


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

and one day
distance will mar everything that we ever had
and I'll bid you a goodbye
but before you leave
promise me that you'll always keep a part of me in your memories


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I made her laugh tonight. Even if it was at my expense, I don't care lol. I was talking to a friend and we were talking about her new bf and dom / sub relationships and she was asking if I thought he'd have a problem, how he'd take it with her waiting on him, hand and foot, basically being his slave. I mean, she makes his bfast, lunch, cooks his dinner a few times a week, he just has no idea what she really wants the whole relationship to be like. No idea. Ffs. I think he may be in for a surprise lmao. Goddammit she lives over 1,000 miles away from me, and I sometimes think I know her better than he knows her. I swear to God. I know exactly what she wants to do. I know exactly how that would go down. This guy....has no, nooooo idea what he's gotten himself into. To be fair I don't know every single detail but as long as no one ends up following the other around like a lost little puppy then I think it's totally alright. This is strange also because we were just talking about this on another thread here. I do hope it works out for them though. She deserves to be happy. I just hope he takes care of her, though. She's sub, he doesn't know it yet but he's going to be dom. So does that make her dom? Nah, not really he's just gonna have to figure out his role in this, quick, hopefully he will. But I seriously hope he takes care of her also, because she very, very much does need to be taken care of in some ways, and I'm not joking, she needs someone to help her, to be there for her. She is most def going to need to be taken care of at times, also, and I don't even mean in the bedroom, she's going to need someone that will be be there for her, to take care of her.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#03jmrjrejoelvjolkd


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I have advantage because of my relatively high point (university acceptance exam point) but I don't think I am prepared about the art side of that architecture. I'll be very happy if I get accepted. For now my university choices will be only related to my university acceptance exams.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a day. Yes, it's worth repeating. 

Another trip to the ER.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

When people draw fetish art of child characters










Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, a lot of stuff isn't ready to go.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Feel really good about you and you will attract more people, circumstances and events that will make you feel good.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I overslept.....I hate doing that. Ugh.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ебать это


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

My beard is too thin and long, if only it would grow thick so it wouldn't look all pubey and out of place.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This planet has way more of nothing I want than it knows what to do with.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I swear she better be for real.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

I seriously had the best day in a long time recently.

Recent interactions have restored my faith in humanity. 

I am eternally grateful after what occured.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

I think I'm going to sit in the front row when I go see Star Trek, I had always been so anxious to do so in the past because most people sit in the front. 


And crikey, I hope the pretzels aren't stale when I order them. !


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

This has gone on for too long.

Please break up with that guy.

He's an abusive monster and you certainly deserve better than that. I wish you would know your worth, stand up for yourself and find the strength within to cut him out of your life for good.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

I just found out the other day,
that my crush feels the same way.
She lives right down the block,
takes the same route to school,
close enough so we can talk.

And then came a day when the rain was pouring,
and she was mourning
over something I couldn't understand.
So I came and stood beside her and said,
"Hey sweetie, what's the matter?"
And she replied,
"The way this rain pours; it makes me sadder and sadder."
And looking at the ground, I saw a splatter
of her favorite book,
_20,000 Leagues Under The Sea

_So I gave her my coat and said,
"Kathy, don't you worry. I'll be back in a hurry."
So I took her soaked book inside,
Found a way to get it dried,
And gave it back to her,
In stable condition.

"Here you go," I said.
Her smile, I'll never forget.
"Thank you," she said.
And even though our clothes were wet,
and the sky was a vignette, 
our hearts met,
our love was set,
and she kissed me on the cheek,
as if I was Romeo,
and she was Juliet.

aaaaand none of that happened.  I wish it did, though.


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

I still feel homesick.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

אף אחד לא יבין את זה


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

כן הם כן. כולם פה פשוט יותר דפוק לדעת איך לעזור לך .


אף אחד לא יודע איך לעזור לעצמם ....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What is going on in here?


----------



## Synario (Jul 23, 2016)

does anybody else hear sometimes worry they have autism insstead of SAS considering the symptoms are virtually identiciaL?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another day, another appointment. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know why, but no matter how hard I try to, I cannot hate someone. Trust me, I wanted to hate you, and I really did try. However, my anger just dissipated over time. I didn't see a point of holding onto these negative emotions, especially when they would continue to remind me of you. You and I both know what you did wrong, and you and I both know how forgiving I was. I endured so much for you and in the end, you couldn't even give me your time. At least we both knew that it was over- that there wasn't a future for the both of us. But then again, did we even have a future to begin with or did you just wanted to sleep with me even against my consent?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

May19 said:


> But then again, did we even have a future to begin with or did you just wanted to sleep with me even against my consent?


:hug


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

When you spend hours doing something important and that ****'s outcome is a mess despite your efforts. **** this ****. Feel like calling a suicide or mental health hotline number because stress overload x100000000.


----------



## eight (Jul 22, 2016)

...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ready for the butcher


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

GUESS WHO JUST GOT THEIR LAPTOP BACK

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Earlier today I was told that I look about 16 or 17. And since that's more or less the age that I feel, I can only assume this means that I've unintentionally defeated ageing. Take _that_, biology.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get some sleep and get up early because Friday is going to be a VERY early morning!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Final Fantasy symphony was pretty great tonight!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm wasting way too much time online neglecting irl stuff.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Too many appointments this week!


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Everybody shoved him
I very nearly loved him
I said "Hey listen to me"
Stay sane inside insanity
But he locked the door and threw away the key


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like I'll have to wait until tomorrow to watch Mr. Robot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know if I am hungry right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ποιος είναι ο επόμενος;


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

your stomach produces a new lining of mucus every 2 weeks so it doesn't digest itself


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok, I need to talk about this one thing real quick because it's been driving me crazy.

You know what makes my blood boil? It's this one thing Serbs do (and now I'm convinced it's a Serb-exclusive sort of thing)

When they write

ENGLISH WORDS

_USING_

SERBIAN SPELLING

why would you do that?? can you not? must you really taint other languages using different grammar/spelling? are you trying to give me a ****ing seizure?

And I know what you might say "Oh TSG you're such a grammar nazi, why must you complain about stuff that ultimately don't matter in the grand scheme of things?"

IT

 MATTERS

LIKE SERIOUSLY THE MOST COMMON WORD WE BUTCHER *cough*write*cough* IS "ENIVAJ"

DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT WORD IS SUPPOSED TO BE?

DO YOU REALLY WANT TO FIND OUT?

ARE YOU READY?

*IT'S*_* "**ANYWAY**"*

IT'S PRONOUNCED THE SAME AS THE ENGLISH PRONUNCIATION BUT IT'S JUST SPELLED SO INCREDIBLY WRONG GODDDDDD

_Not gonna lie, this makes me livid. Serbs barely even know their own grammar, let alone some other language's. But they still continue use Serbinglish because they think it's just "cheeky and cool"

GO **** YOURSELF
WITH A DICTIONARY

rant over bye


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

oh, wt....not this again. stop and back away.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's to not having muscle soreness in the morning!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ugh


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^^^^


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, I hope you're doing ok. Sincerely. We can still talk about our faults in the relationship if u want. Beat that dead horse until it's chopped, mixed in with other meats, then sold off as "beef" in a third would country. Mix it with melamine for substance. Srsly. I'll be good.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope this is the 6000th post.

EDIT: Aww I was so close


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boring summer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would like to get out in the sun for a while.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

_ Maybe she's just pieces of me you've never seen. _


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got to the beach for the eighth time this season.

2016 Lawn mowings 11
2016 Beach trips 8


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

The Journey

It waits for thee. Take it now!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Woah, ice _and_ water? You might need to slow down there, friend.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got a text saying that my uncle was sick. They wanted me to pay them to get money out of a bank account.

I need to block that number - it cost me 20 cents to receive that text.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

bacon is good fer muh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Tell me something that lasts.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Alostgirl said:


> Tell me something that lasts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to try for a five mile run - the first for my current recovery


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

And the worms crawl in, the worms crawl out,
They crawl all over your dirty snout.
Your chest caves in, your eyes pop out,
And your brain turns to sauerkraut.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Hate it when people dont explain. Ever. My bad I guess. For caring too much to even ask just why.


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not really a cryer but found myself watching The Fault In Our Stars and weeping like a child.

Cancer sucks man


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Have people lost their mind?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm so stupid.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2016 Lawn mowings 11
2016 Beach Trips 9


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it sucks feeling like i'm never going to feel important to anyone and will have always have to deal w/ being compared to someone else. there are not that many people left that haven't already had someone or several significant people in their life. 

i'll be forced to feel like chopped liver. what a lonely feeling. maybe even more lonely than being alone.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tea111red said:


> it sucks feeling like i'm never going to feel important to anyone and will have always have to deal w/ being compared to someone else. there are not that many people left that haven't already had someone or several significant people in their life.
> 
> i'll be forced to feel like chopped liver. what a lonely feeling. maybe even more lonely than being alone.


I think you're looking at this the wrong way. Maybe someone will fall for you so hard that everyone after you will seem like nothing in comparison. It works both ways - but you have to give yourself a chance to see how it will work out.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I know maybe what was going on with that last woman in Jakarta - I think she's still involved with the father of her daughter. She lies - but I can see it. He's behind her providing all the money and the cars - and I feel very sorry for him. She's more than a handful and not worth the trouble. Funny how you have to get hurt a bit to see these things and to move on. There are much nicer people around than her - and I'm going to get one.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@*tea111red* I agree with @*don*

someone's going to fall for you so hard, that he's not going to remember past gf's, he's not going to remember his own name. He will be lovestruck and become totally clueless, he'll lose focus on everything else in his life, and as someone else recently told me on this site (ANX1, I think) he'll be following you around like a lost little puppy lol. Guys are slow lmao. We catch on a month after the opportunity has passed.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

don said:


> I think you're looking at this the wrong way. Maybe someone will fall for you so hard that everyone after you will seem like nothing in comparison. It works both ways - but you have to give yourself a chance to see how it will work out.


haha...i actually laughed out loud when i read that. i really can't even imagine having that big of an impact on someone. i appreciate you being a nice guy, though.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> @*tea111red* I agree with @*don*
> 
> someone's going to fall for you so hard, that he's not going to remember past gf's, he's not going to remember his own name. He will be lovestruck and become totally clueless, he'll lose focus on everything else in his life, and as someone else recently told me on this site (ANX1, I think) he'll be following you around like a lost little puppy lol. Guys are slow lmao. We catch on a month after the opportunity has passed.


that's a nice thought, but...... :sigh


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tea111red said:


> haha...i actually laughed out loud when i read that. i really can't even imagine having that big of an impact on someone. i appreciate you being a nice guy, though.


I guess some of us just have more confidence than others.

I was just hurt ( a bit ) by a silly woman in Indonesia. But I have no doubt whatsoever I'll meet more - I already have.

You need to have more confidence in yourself.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

don said:


> I guess some of us just have more confidence than others.
> 
> I was just hurt ( a bit ) by a silly woman in Indonesia. But I have no doubt whatsoever I'll meet more - I already have.
> 
> You need to have more confidence in yourself.


i have no idea how to feel confident that i'll have opportunities in the future. there's too much competition out there, too. i don't feel like i can compete.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

AllTheSame said:


> @*tea111red* I agree with @*don*
> 
> someone's going to fall for you so hard, that he's not going to remember past gf's, he's not going to remember his own name. He will be lovestruck and become totally clueless, he'll lose focus on everything else in his life, and as someone else recently told me on this site (ANX1, I think) he'll be following you around like a lost little puppy lol. *Guys are slow lmao*. We catch on a month after the opportunity has passed.


I can definitely relate to this bit mate.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tea111red said:


> i have no idea how to feel confident that i'll have opportunities in the future. there's too much competition out there, too.


Well, I guess it does depend on what's been happening in the past. But you seem like a very likable person on here - I think a lot of the people on here have no idea of their potential. It's very sad - but obviously it's the nature of this forum for many to have a low self-esteem.

Edit: and who the hell cares about competition?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

don said:


> Well, I guess it does depend on what's been happening in the past. But you seem like a very likable person on here - I think a lot of the people on here have no idea of their potential. It's very sad - but obviously it's the nature of this forum for many to have a low self-esteem.
> 
> Edit: and who the hell cares about competition?


looks are important in Shallowfornia (and especially in my area....a lot of people around here get plastic surgery)....that's why i said i can't compete. i'm too flawed (and probably now too old). i don't think men really care much about personalities in this state. or anywhere, really. it seems that way anyway. maybe when they are 80 or something, they stop caring.

i know i'm negative, but that's how i see things.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tea111red said:


> looks are important in Shallowfornia (and especially in my area....a lot of people around here get plastic surgery)....that's why i said i can't compete. *i'm too flawed *(and probably now too old). i don't think men really care much about personalities in this state. or anywhere, really. it seems that way anyway. maybe when they are 80 or something, they stop caring.
> 
> i know i'm negative, but that's how i see things.


Sorry - I don't mean to be rude.

We're all flawed - I know many, many people that think they're fine, and they're madder than I'll ever be. (and that's saying something) 

I hope you're feeling a bit more confident soon anyway.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

don said:


> Sorry - I don't mean to be rude.
> 
> We're all flawed - I know many, many people that think they're fine, and they're madder than I'll ever be. (and that's saying something)
> 
> I hope you're feeling a bit more confident soon anyway.


thanks. maybe being so isolated has distorted my perception. when i was around people more i felt less ugly (i'm not counting women at my job). since i've been so isolated, i've not gotten much attention from men so i feel ugly (or uglier). it's hard to get myself to want to go to places where there are men, though, esp. feeling this way.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

nah, but i don't think it is distorted. i know my flaws better than others. n/m i wrote this crap. i feel guilty for making people deal w/ me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tea111red said:


> nah, but i don't think it is distorted. i know my flaws better than others. n/m i wrote this crap. *i feel guilty for making people deal w/ me.*


That's not necessary - I got something out of talking to you, a lot actually. You're being too hard on yourself - that's what this place is for - it should be anyway. We're all in this **** together. May as well help each other out.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

don said:


> That's not necessary - I got something out of talking to you, a lot actually. You're being too hard on yourself - that's what this place is for - it should be anyway. We're all in this **** together. May as well help each other out.


thanks. i just have it in my head more than ever that i'm an annoying and difficult person to deal w/. i feel guilty for thinking about people having their energy drained when talking they are talking to me. you don't have to reply back. i appreciate your help.... thank you. i'll try to work on my confidence problems.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am totally confused. :eyes


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm 16 (well, almost 17) years old yet I have the joints of a 70 year old what the ****


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

TheSilentGamer said:


> I'm 16 (well, almost 17) years old yet I have the joints of a 70 year old what the ****


Vitamin D deficiency? :stu

I'm 19 and have always had really weak joints.

I used to have a severe vitamin D deficiency which was the main cause of it, it got better when I took prescribed supplements. Maybe see a doctor?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm watching Pulp Fiction right now, and realizing for the millionth time that there are so many epic moments in this movie. I must've seen this movie a billion times. And I still can't figure out what's in the briefcase, ffs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## welcome to nonexistence (Jul 2, 2015)

I like vegetables, I just don't like being one.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like the toilet will finally be fixed today. Thank God.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I mattered.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I have turned the page and in the process made the transition into the old guy that tells the neighborhood youngsters to get off my porch and dont step on my grass.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm sure you don't care anyway... but just in case you do: sorry. Just not cut out for anything lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I will be back up to three runs this week. That hasn't happened since before my eye emergencies.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Sigh. No purpose in blaming others. I need more self-discipline, should be more than fine. Feeling stressed and worried over a few things irl. I don't know what I'm going to do tbh...I guess meanwhile, I should just get back to exercising and meditating to keep my sadness at bay.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why be in a relationship if you can't be there for the person emotionally? Ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boy, was yesterday ever a bad day at work....and I was working from home!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got my third run in.....barely.
I am still not up to six miles, but three five-mile runs this week is an improvement over just one 4.5mi run the last week and one 6mi run the week before.

At 41, I am still in good shape!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Good luck to everyone starting school again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Field order transition:2 -> 1


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I went from well-rested to tired pretty quick this morning.

I am having a difficult time sleeping in a 45 degree position to get my floaters to settle.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Write anything in this thread.
.daerht siht ni gnihtyna etirW


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Am I finally waking up this afternoon?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If I do end up losing internet.....I guess I can always go to the library once or twice a week. For a brief time only to respond to PMs and stuff. Idk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> If I do end up losing internet.....I guess I can always go to the library once or twice a week. For a brief time only to respond to PMs and stuff. Idk.


Ah no.....we need Chippendale Jr. to do a special show.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Ah no.....we need Chippendale Jr. to do a special show.


He'll be around. Hopefully, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Es ist schon eine Weile her, seit wir miteinander gesprochen haben. Sie gerade aufgehört mit mir zu reden aus dem nirgendwo ... Nachdem er dort für Sie all diese Zeiten auch ...


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

If I had a dollar for every sleepless night I had, I'd be... still poor actually


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Wish life wasn't so scary


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I was sitting outside, just chilling, when I heard munching sounds. Thinking it was just my cat eating (his food bowl was outside) I got up to go and pet him. But, it wasn't him... it was *a hedgehog*. It ate most of the food and then just scurried somewhere into the yard. It was so cute :3


----------



## ambivalentloner (Feb 2, 2012)

^This is so cute!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

People actually suck.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Really bored


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

There's a red Zellers exclusive Game Boy Advance on Ebay just like the one I had when I was a little kid and I wanna buy it soooo badly but it's $170..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gelangweilt


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No point bringing anyone down to rock bottom with me. In fact, it's more like a level _below_ that with no way back up. So maybe like... hell ... or something. You are so cool, though. At least I get to enjoy you from a safe distance.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

John Saunders died? Wow.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Out of bloody nowhere.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> John Saunders died? Wow.


That's how it goes sometimes. It went that way with my dad. Sudden heart attack. Gone. The doctors tried for an hour to revive him.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Yep crazy.


Videos aren't loading for me here....hmm.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

F***
My
Life


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My alarm clock will be shut OFF


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I am moving to a city which has no seashore. I've always lived by the sea and I'll share my room with someone I don't know. :/


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

you can stand under my umbrella ella ella eh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol Imagine that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

इस कहानी को समाप्त होने के निकट है


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - stuff is moving around that ad!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Abababab


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Air ball


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Gerbils gonna gerbil.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My mom wants me out so bad. I'm just trying to save money right now....no where close to being able to afford living on my own. But she likes to remind me I'm 25 and should be on my own.....ok thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Couldn't sleep so I decided to make some coffee.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its like I discover a new SAS couple everyday on here, its crazy. @paris744 and @Ckg2011 are by far the cutest though. :mushy #relationshipgoals


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm so hideous compared to everyone else on here. Can I get a body transplant?


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

A cashier messed something up today (problem with scanning an item, I think), and he probably expected me to start being *****y about it, but I was like "it's ok, i'm in no hurry" and you could see the relief flow into his face.

Being a nice person is so much fun.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Golden slumbers fill your eyes
Smiles awake you when you rise
Sleep, pretty darling, do not cry
And I will sing a lullaby


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

madness reigns.......in the hall of the mountain king.


----------



## the misanthrope (Aug 15, 2016)

:"life in this town was stifling and boring, society had no higher interests. it led a dull and senseless existence, veering between violence, coarse debauchery, and hypocrisy; scoundrels were well fed and clothed, while honest men had to be satisfied with a few crumbs. " 
-Ward 6 by Anton Chekhov
Sounds like my town, and just about every town in America,


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope the nap I took doesn't hinder my run.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"I don't know how many years on this earth I got left. I'm gonna get real weird with it"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My nap did not hinder my run or my recovery progress from my eye emergency.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I shouldn't care but I kinda do.....like am I not good enough. Whatever I guess.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Too much to do


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Accidentally wrote screen**** instead of sceenshot, whoops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay - I had a surprise bill from the first of three ER visits. It was a shock. That first visit was more than twice as expensive for me than the other two.....combined.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you social anxiety for making me a loser.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

When you're so depressed, that every waking moment resembles a stifled scream, and you put on a mask with everyone because you can't bear to be a burden or a bother. Time and again it all comes back to a singular question of why. For all my kindness and purity of intentions and goodwill: why me? Evidence that there is no god, and if there is he must be the scum of the earth to keep perpetuating the unjust. And I feel such unspeakable anger towards a non-existent entity, a congenial proxy for the forces behind this reality I live in which I can't hate - can't afford to hate - because I'd only end up destroying me.

I squandered the best years of my youth, too scared to run and too uninspired to change. I withered in plain sight of everyone who knew me. I haven't made a single friend. I don't think about it, or try not to at least. The atmosphere of superficiality and single-minded pursuit of affluence grate on me. People are such a disappointment, but at the end of the day it's somehow your fault for letting them be.

They say hindsight is 20/20, but I think I've always had better foresight. I knew since I was a kid that there was something subtly but gravely different about me, that if left unchecked could thwart me from my path. I knew but I couldn't stop it. Like a tragic prophecy, my albatross.

I can't sleep tonight. I need to be heard. Stranger, if you're reading this, take my words into your heart, hold them there. Just for the night at least, lighten my load and set me free.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

bad baby said:


> I can't sleep tonight. I need to be heard. Stranger, if you're reading this, take my words into your heart, hold them there. Just for the night at least, lighten my load and set me free.


:hug


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I have changed my name. I have changed my avatar. I AM REBOOORN!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Who is Kitty21? I have to find out who this user is. Why does it say guest and posts n/a for this user.....hmm. Something is up.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> I have changed my name. I have changed my avatar. I AM REBOOORN!


Pouria...?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nunuc said:


> Pouria...?


What? How did you recognize me? Who are you? What powers are helping you?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> 1. What? 2. How did you recognize me? 3.Who are you? 4. What powers are helping you?


1. I dunno.
2. I know everything and everybody.
3. I dunno.
4. Quen, I just spam Quen.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nunuc said:


> Quen, I just spam Quen.


I see we are from the same school


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Apparently men's and women's chess is a separate sport, and there are people actually defending it. Just ****ing kill me now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I kinda miss the humidity....a wee bit.


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

There was a young man from Iran 
whose poetry never did scan
when asked why this was
he said it's because
i always try and fit as many words in the last line as i possibly can.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

victoria concordia crescit


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Ohhhhh Zena. You haven't been much of a warrior princess lately, sweetie. You're my crush and I think you have a pretty good idea how I feel about you after the "you're wearing that dress like you're doing it a favor" text I sent you in the middle of a staff meeting last week, which our boss' boss was running. (and you appreciated it, you thanked me). But meh. It's probably never gonna happen anyway. You broke my heart and I don't even really know you so God knows what could happen to my heart if I really did fall for you.

I say you're not a warrior princess anymore because you showed up in that email my boss sent out. We all got fuqed in that report, but some more than others. I have 12 stores that haven't been seen, haven't been visited. I've already talked to my boss about it and he's OK with it he knows I'm cleaning up messes other people have left so it's gonna take a little time on some of them. But you....have 28. And you aren't cleaning up disasters. I remember our boss telling me once, after I told him I thought you were funny, and then after he told me "If you *** her I swear to God I will put a bullet in your head". He said you are a sweetie, but not when you're being depended on sometimes to get things done. I'm wondering how much trouble you're in right now....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tomorrow, I get to find out if my neck is pregnant. The sonogram will tell the tale :lol.

Just kidding......I am having my carotid arteries looked at as a possible cause for my recent eye problems. I am recovering well at this point.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Anything

(Aaahh.. it feels so good. I always wanted to do that)


----------



## practice (Aug 10, 2016)

._.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

ugh, work

after being home all damn day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Being on Imgur and social media and whatnot, and seeing posts and gifs of people's daily struggles which make me laugh, makes me feel better. It's nice to know that many other people go through the same crap you do, whether it's serious, or not.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It is pretty weird how I woke up w/ so much energy yesterday, despite only sleeping 4 hrs and being pretty low on energy days prior. The amount of energy I had was really unusual and I also felt pretty inspired. I didn't really do anything differently than I normally do. I feel like maybe all the energy and inspiration was given to me supernaturally/by God.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I love it when you discover a new good writer. Some of these guys can really put words together to create a whole new mood. I ****ing love it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1+2, 1/3+1/4, 2^3 * 2^2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

There once was a German named Vester,
who got along well with his schwester

One night at full moon,
she slipped into his room

And now needs a pregnancy tester


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/0MyLoJW.gifv


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't go to the beach like I used to 2-3 years ago but still get tan when I bustle about school things outside though it's a ugly, clothes-on tan.

---

I'm just bored. We decided to go to cinema with my sisters but I'm the only one who wakes up at 7-8 am. They wake up at 3 pm and I have to wait them. :roll


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's been a while since I've ordered anything weird online. I'm thinking MRE. Man, I really want to try some of them, if not for the sake of trying something that is completely shelf-stable and therefore, unnatural.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my God I'm druuuuunk. Ugh I feel dizzy. Idk man. I cut my hand trying to open a twist off.. then remember I had a bottle opener. Man drinking feels great.. I would drink more but I think I'd be an alcoholic. But I feel so calm
Like eh. Whatever. Just so chill. I don't even care. The outside air feels so noce.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

42


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amon said:


>


That's the way I feel today.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

NEVEREXISTED said:


> wish i was having as much fun as you haha


Well I'm sick now, if it makes you feel any better. Lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I asked if they were her grand kids she says no they're mine. I'm 41........ok....awkward.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just had my car fixed and now I have a Severe Thunderstorm Warning.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> I asked if they were her grand kids she says no they're mine. I'm 41........ok....awkward.


Yeah, man. I am going to be one of those late parents.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yeah, man. I am going to be one of those late parents.


Well she did say she had fun when she was young. :grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i have this song called "my dark place alone" stuck in my head (don't look it up unless you want to be scared or can handle rough music, lol) and find it funny i first heard that song when i was in school, about to do my psychiatric nursing rotation. loooool.

haha, i like how the video has a nurse in it, too.

the lyrics have resonated w/ me a lot throughout the years.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Murder


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Toot toot!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 404


----------



## crashburn1975 (Aug 26, 2016)

*Life as a solitary!*

Living life as a solitary isn't so bad. I have my moments. I wake up each morning and if the Sun is shining I open all the windows front and back and when I do that it feels like I am living by the coast as there is a constant breeze that flows through. I enjoy the small pleasures that cost nothing, grabbing a favourite book and entering other worlds, different times and places. The leather armchair by the window is quite nice as the Sun hits me directly and I feel its warmth. Life is basic but it is nice and I feel content.

Of my hobbies over ninety per cent is devoted to my books and reading; sheer escapism!

The small task of boiling the kettle and putting a t bag into my favourite mug, this goes together with my book and then I suddenly feel that I have everything I need to while away a few hours. Time stops when I am slowly turning the pages of a good book. Time is nonexistent. I take slow, deep breaths! I sink into my leather armchair by the window. I take a small sip of tea to moisten my taste buds and the sugar in the tea is a real hit, energising!

I glance up from my book, I am half way through, and I stare at nothing for my mind is still elsewhere but then I realise that I have suddenly become distracted by the caw of a crow! Was that a crow or a magpie? I don't know. I don't care! All the same it's a welcome sound; the sound of nature, totally natural.

The heat is set to soar. It's warm and so I slowly remove my t shirt sitting naked from the waist up. I welcome the refreshing breeze on my skin. I return to my book. The living room is a mess but I care little about that. The blanket of dust on the carpet has found a home but that's ok.

My life is a simple one. I have no complaints. Is this fiction or fact? Perhaps it's a bit of both! This is how I live my life from day to day when I am not working at home on my computer.

I feel I have created my own existence. I want to change but at times I am too afraid to take those first steps. I can live through a character in a book as I following an exciting plot.

Life isn't so bad just as long as I have my favourite brew in my favourite mug and can escape into unexplored worlds through the pages of a good book. xxx

:thanks


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

So I decided to rewrite some common phrases using words I found on thesaurus.com. Enjoy.

The early bird gets the worm = The fresh fowl scores the entozoon

A piece of cake = a fragment regarding slab

Burst your bubble = barrage your air ball.

At the drop of a hat = in the vicinity of a suspenseful plummet from a headpiece

Once in a blue moon = heretofore in a cerulean crescent

Speak of the devil = chat concerning the Prince of Darkness

Your guess is as good as mine = your sneaking suspicion abides approximately to my own

And my favorite...

Cat got your tongue? = ***** pulled your lingua?


Thesaurus.com - making everyday life more fancy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

........................................
.......................................
......................................


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I over sleep this morning and I still need a nap?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

So I just witnessed the weirdest moment in my neighborhood so far.

I look out my window and see my neighbor in front of the house across the street pulling weeds in their lawn that are next to the sidewalk. He was doing that for at least five minutes and he already had a pile of them when I saw him so it was probably more around ten minutes. Then he went over with a leaf blower and cleaned up. I don't think those neighbors ever met before either.

It makes me wonder if they were looking out their window as well going wtf is he doing, lol.


Edit: So the house across the street guy just came home and my neighbor went over to talk with him. They chummed it up for a few minutes so I guess all is well. Still odd though.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Okay, so today I decided I hate myself a lot more than usual and thus decided to torture myself by looking at some Serbian """""Youtubers"""""
I didn't venture particularly deep into this rabbit hole, but I did manage to find this one individual that caught my eye. And his name is:










...Or "Drunk Penguin", in English. Huh, well that's a peculiar avatar/banner. It reminds me of a... certain someone...

Well, anyway! Let's look at his videos.










Those are some nice thumbnails you got there, bro. 50% stock images, 50% random pictures that don't have any relevance to the video itself - 100% awful. Oh and of course the titles are written in all caps. That's also very reminiscent of... that person...

Nevermind! Let's take a closer look at those titles. I'm gonna go ahead and attempt to translate them for you (_keyword: attempt_)










Charming! All caps, hyperbolic, click-baity titles that definitely _*aren't*_ annoying in the slightest! Much like... _that_ guy...

Let's take a look at one of his videos. Now, I'm not gonna include it in this post since it's in Serbian (and no, I don't even dream of translating it for you, go pester someone else), so you'll just have to take my word.

So (from what I saw) he mainly talks about people who make bad videos on Youtube and commonly (over)uses the phrases "cringe", "cancer", "****ing retard", "I swear" etc...
He has a certain tone when he talks. It's not an accent, a very particular smug-like tone when talking. He also does that dumbass thing where, instead of using a Serbian word for something, he uses a butchered version of an English word. (my personal pet peeve).

He also mainly plays FPS games...









And here's a quote from one of his videos, taken/translated word for word

"...because everyone who gives a like to this video will get a private jet, like, no joke, no scam you'll get a private jet you just have to like this video and in a matter of 5 minutes your private jet will appear on an airport near you..."

That sounds exactly like...

NO, STOP
WHY MUST YOU HURT ME IN THIS WAY
GET OUT OF MY HEAD
****

If you couldn't figure it out already, this guy is clearly copying Leafyishere, in pretty much every single aspect. It's almost as if Serbian Youtubers have nothing original to offer, so they instead copy other more successful Youtubers to get famous (and that sweet, sweet Youtube revenue). 
I know the whole "zoMG tHAT GuY iS CoPyInG LEafY!!!11" argument is a bit overused (like that whole "Every letsplayer is copying Pewdiepie" thing) but come on! This one is so blatantly obvious! Can't people at least TRY and make something original?!

Thank you for reading my dumb little rant (or scrolling past it... I don't really care). This was surprisingly fun to write.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's always interesting to see the culture at my beach.

As hot as it was today, there weren't as many people as I would normally see at 4:45pm.

The water was WARM! It was the first time I have been in the water since before my eye emergency, so that would be around the July 4th weekend. I needed it today; it was 90F with a heat index of 96F out there today!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm afraid of Americans
I'm afraid of the world
I'm afraid I can't help it
I'm afraid I can't


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^We're not that bad!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

"introducing the Virgo collection".. you mean the very same sign as that guy who got away and it made me all sad and everything? Like he wasn't even that interested. If he was, it wouldve been cheating because he was taken. Well, I'm going to be very un-Virgo like in his wake and stuff my face, replaying what-ifs. Hello sugar, I've been waiting all day for u.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coeur_brise said:


> "introducing the Virgo collection".. you mean the very same sign as that guy who got away and it made me all sad and everything? Like he wasn't even that interested. If he was, it wouldve been cheating because he was taken. Well, I'm going to be very un-Virgo like in his wake and stuff my face, replaying what-ifs. Hello sugar, I've been waiting all day for u.


Sorry, honey, I'm a Gemini :lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hate waking up late.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bu hata iletisi değil


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Come on Friday. I'm looking forward to seeing her at work again tomorrow. But I also just need a weekend lol...with no commitments, and nothing to do so I can recharge my batteries, and it looks like that's exactly what I've got coming. Thank the gods.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Guess how old she is? 
[SPOILER="age"]35 1/2! Don't do drugz, kidzzz![/SPOILER]


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Guess how old she is?
> [SPOILER="age"]35 1/2! Don't do drugz, kidzzz![/SPOILER]


LMAO i actually guessed about 23 bc i knew that she the point of this post was that she looks a lot older than her actual age. aside from perhaps looking a bit drugged up, she looks about 35 to me.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@*millenniumman75* yeah....ffs, ffs, ffs. There are some pretty scary before and after pics of meth heads, mug shots that are released every once in a while by various police departments. Someone gets busted for shoplifting or something, then gets out, gets hooked on meth, gets arrested a few months later and the difference in the pictures of the same person are just....mind blowing.










There's a one year difference between the before and after above ^










There's six years difference between the before and after in the one above.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Somebody, hold this W


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I cannot figure out why I sometimes get notifications for new messages on this site, and sometimes I don't. For everything. For mentions, for quotes, for friend requests....very strange....


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Can't figure out how to do anything on this stupid device. It's pissing me off.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Waiting for this butter to soften so I can proceed to bake these cookies.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Karsten said:


> Waiting for this butter to soften so I can proceed to bake these cookies.


Share with me some


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Alostgirl said:


> Share with me some


Yeah, nice try. I don't care how cute your accent is or how white your teeth are, I keep my cookies to myself. Now buzz off.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Karsten said:


> Yeah, nice try. I don't care how cute your accent is or how white your teeth are, I keep my cookies to myself. Now buzz off.


Sharing is caring. Nothing makes you richer than sharing a cookie with a lost girl named Shiy. Sigh.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Alternate universes exist, I tell you, and saw proof right before me. I was listening to a classmate of mine talk to me after class for a while. We have had a few conversations in the past where there's an actual back and forth, but he kept going on and on today rambling from one thought to the next. The flow of what he was saying had little coherence. He's usually articulate. It went giving me fitness advice to talking about ice, cold weather effecting eyeball health of children, something about why people do what they do morally like setting fires, what leaning in means as body language, etc, other things I can't remember. This isn't about changing from subject to another one. He sincerely seemed to want to connect them all somehow.

The only logical thing that happened was that I was teleporting to one parallel universe to the next where the only thing that was different was the content of what each version of my classmate was talking about. Now I'm stuck here and all I've got to show for my travels is this post.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> @*millenniumman75* yeah....ffs, ffs, ffs. There are some pretty scary before and after pics of meth heads, mug shots that are released every once in a while by various police departments. Someone gets busted for shoplifting or something, then gets out, gets hooked on meth, gets arrested a few months later and the difference in the pictures of the same person are just....mind blowing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That isn't the way to lose weight


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Sorry, honey, I'm a Gemini :lol.


And Geminis don't lie... Right?! hmm I think honesty is your best and sometimes heart-breaking policy. You're both ruled by Mercury which rules the mind and communication making you excellent at logic problems.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

The search for warmth evades me. I nearly, only slightly touched a boy's hair. And by boy, I mean grown *** man. I'm so desperate it seems. A boy. L..o. L?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You said you love me, immensely. Silence ensues from me. I look intently at you, a frown etched on my face. I love you equally, I think to myself. We share a bond between us that can never be broken in this life. Your blood runs through my veins, after all. I love you, I do. But I'm pleading with you to let me be. Please stop this cycle of clipping my wings. Stop telling me that I'm a girl. Stop putting your worst fears or judgments on my shoulders. Stop clouding my vision with your views. Please? All I ever wanted was to be me. Can you at least grant me that?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Emotions gushes through me like a flood. Overflowing with feelings of despair, sadness, inspiration and perseverance. 
When I look at the stars that illuminates the night sky, gleaming with a virility so strong, a virtue that mirrors the reflection of my world. Cocooned by the strings of a maternal wall, I could only seek an escapade into this illusion in the realms of my mind. Live my dreams with liberty and without the ties that strangles me. Freedom. Only existent in my mind.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm right on schedule, hell, I might finish early and head back home early tomorrow that'd be awesome. I wish I could take that store manager with me. She's kind of cute and she's funny and she's fun to talk to. Of course she not only lives out of town, she ****** lives out of state. Of course. That's just how my luck runs. God has a sense of humor, smh. Oh well. I'm still thinking about asking her out to lunch. I'm def going to flirt with her today, talk to her. I like her as a friend. It's a shame we don't live closer because you never know, it could've, maybe grown into something more lol. FML. She's one of those people that you meet, and you feel really comfortable around them so fast, it's almost strange...we totally share each other's sense of humor and it's really freaky how much we have in common.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow lol. She is most def flirting. She's also a morning person and i'm just not, so that sucks, but I did flirt back with her  She made and hung all my missing tags this morning. She even researched the ones we couldn't find yesterday. That's just amazing. I was talking to another vendor in the back room about how amazing she is and I think I almost made her blush. God I've got to stop. I've also started calling her sweetie, and I get the feeling she likes it lol.

It ****** takes an act of God to get tags printed half the time, and she went out of her way to do it. Wish I could take her home with me lol.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-45 Seconds


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

"Just be ready to catch them when they fall." Obi Wan

"Most of the General's plans involve falling." - Captain Rex

*Couple of Wars back then*

"AHHHHHHH!" - Captain Rex


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Turn that crap down.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Miranda Lambert has got the cutest, most soothing, most feminine yet sometimes strongest voice I think I've ever heard. Just amazing....and she's pretty easy on the eyes, too. One of my favorite songs by her....


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I can't see my last post in "Show how you are feeling with a picture" thread :huh
It was this:


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Wrongwolfe said:


> I'm so French right now.


:hs


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I doooooonnnn't wannnnna go to work!! Hey but at least it's Friday. And I have a short, easy day today. And I'm so slow sometimes lmao, I just realized I have a paid holiday Monday. I didn't have paid holidays at my last job so I'm just not used to it. I can most def get used to it now.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

One of my cats has this chronic egg-like stench that, while not 'disgusting' per say, borders on aggravating when he is on your lap. -_- He needs a bath.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

When you see a cute girl working at the supermarket with bangs, yet all you can think of is this:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

At the moment, I am 60% awake.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Controlling each and every one of your emotions and not cracking when you've got a mile long list of problems is not easy.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My Sephora order came in. Can't believe I spent all that money on these little things. I love it.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> At the moment, I am 60% awake.


I hear you. I'm at 45% awake and falling.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

why don't you be you, and i'll be me


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Turn that crap down.


:lol Sounds like something I'd say.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ready to run


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

As I get older I've stopped dreaming - I can't remember if it tapered off gradually or if it's traceable to an exact point or moment... when I was a kid I at least had time on my side.
Some nights this sadness inside of me feels so strong, so unbearable that I'm at a loss. At times like this I feel like I would do anything, _anything_, just to quell the feeling or at least distract myself from it.
Living is so painful sometimes that it scares me.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I want a raccoon.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Wanted to buy brass knuckles, but when I asked the sheriffs at my job they told me I could get a misdemeanor for carrying it.

Maybe I'll buy one for a paper weight.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

It hurts me so much. :cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Alostgirl said:


> It hurts me so much. :cry


:hug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enter The Void


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The princess is in another castle...because you don't have a castle...because you're a loser. Why don't you go jump on some more turtles and dodge extremely slow canon fire...like a loser.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

the cheat said:


> The princess is in another castle...because you don't have a castle...because you're a loser. Why don't you go jump on some more turtles and dodge extremely slow canon fire...like a loser.


the plumber won every kid's heart though. And he gets to ride a dinosaur and fly from time to time. 

I dunno why, but I wondered what the term goomba meant from hearing in an old song. it's basically Neapolitan slang for "dude" or young guy. Actually I'm not so sure on that. Too bad I don't live in new York. Marrone. I could go for some southern Italian right now.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

SAS: Don't worry, friend! We can help you out with any problem you have!
Me: Awesome. Ok, so I have this problem with having sui-
SAS: Get out.
Me: But I thought you said-
SAS: *GET.* _*OUT.*_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 404


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

forget you not
etched in my memories 
special is what you were
so forget you not
looking back fondly each time
its now a smile of reminiscent
not the teary glance that it used to be
so forget you not
because you always meant something


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Bob Moog !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overdrive said:


> Bob Moog !


He was a pioneer.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## practice (Aug 10, 2016)

ive had a little alcohol...how is everyone?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can already tell - it'll be another week where I will feel like I will have to be in two places at once.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I really would like to try that MRE. Just to say I did. Although nothing compares to the people that actually have to eat those things out in the field. I hear they make you not **** for weeks, if eaten consistently. Damn. Freedom tastes so bittersweet.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Amon said:


> 666


Well that's one sexy number right there...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

You know you don't drink enough water when having enough in one day changes your skin.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Just one day I'd like to live the life of a successful extrovert... :banana


----------



## superwholock (Aug 30, 2016)

Bad Wolf


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:stu

figures.....


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I'll have to go to this labyrinth hospital today. There are arrows on the floor to guide you but they seem to lead me to the wrong polyclinics.

Also, if I remember correctly, delivery room was very close to the morgue. :um
I don't know if it's like this in most of the hospitals but I find it weird.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

@¨¯A¡oÝ~áµê‹W¡v8+àƒ7k÷ý


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm gonna move to a new place tomorrow...going to live with a new roommate. Ugh...will have to go through the whole trouble of getting to know another person...again!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

People are people.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I am so pissed off. Charter calls me every damn day. NO I DO NOT WANT TO PAY FOR YOUR CRAPPY TV PACKAGE!!!!!!! It's 2016! TV is about to die. Your Internet is the best in our area and that's the only reason I'm dealing with your sh**. F off.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I need to get stuff done.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a worthless piece of garbage that deserves to die.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> I'm a worthless piece of garbage that deserves to die.


Nope, not true .


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

First time seeing a therapist today went well.. she's really nice and I feel pretty comfortable with her already which is good


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> I'm a worthless piece of garbage that deserves to die.


You are not. I agree with @Kevin001

Crisigv = CanadiSASsy

Negative thining = NOT SASsy.

Meanwhilte, picture this (I am in Ohio) - I have a pot with four tall palm stalks....one of them is losing all its leaves (it's happened to one of the other ones a couple of years ago). It knew something was wrong and started a new shoot at the bottom of that stalk! I just hope a new shoot forms at the top near the "failure" like on the first one, too. Right now, it looks like I have six palm trees instead of four and it looks kinda neat!

I have to start thinking about bringing in my tree, at least for the night, after today's cold front. I don't like my tree being out when it gets under 55F at night. It's a bit chilly for a palm tree.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Dibba dabba doo, gotta use the loo.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Tomorrow, I will stay at my grandparents' house which is in the middle of nature. When they first bought it, I have seen big spiders in a room and centipedes in a balcony. They say that they use insecticides regularly and there are not any in there anymore but still... :afr
I'll have to wrap myself in a blanket up to my ears and won't be able to sleep.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I have been searching for little green caterpillars and ladybugs in the garden. They are my favorite ones. I love putting them on my hand for a few minutes and looking at how they walk/crawl.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Lately I've been drinking too much coffee...like ~6 mugs per day.


----------



## shyaf (Mar 23, 2016)

i really do hope i can pass.. it's the only subject that really matters but im so unconfident about it.. and i only have one week left. i need to finish everything but it just takes so long for me to write uuuuuuug im so tired of it i just wanna curl up and go to sleep and never have to worry about it again


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I love receiving comments from my readers about how much they like my book. It keeps me going as a writer. Nothing is greater to me than having my fans appreciate my words. Holy ****! I have fans! Who'd have thought.

Changing the world one word at a time


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

They say once you find a Grunt, if you hug it and take off its air mask. It will have no mouth but....it gives you confetti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kivi said:


> I'll have to go to this labyrinth hospital today. There are arrows on the floor to guide you but they seem to lead me to the wrong polyclinics.
> 
> Also, if I remember correctly, delivery room was very close to the morgue. :um
> I don't know if it's like this in most of the hospitals but I find it weird.


They should use highway signs. Seriously.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope I don't have to take a taxi....ugh.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> They should use highway signs. Seriously.


There were a few highway signs but they weren't enough for that big a hospital.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kivi said:


> There were a few highway signs but they weren't enough for that big a hospital.


They used to do with "follow the white line".....They should just say..."Take the White Route, turn right at the water fountain....down three doors to a another hallway - the CAT scan room.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Departing means arriving
Since no matter what I do
All roads lead back to you


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I want a grungy sweater like this one


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Watched Crimson peak tonight. I've wanted to see it since it came out but I kinda forgot about it until recently. Not gonna lie, biggest reason I wanted to watch it was for gothic Victorian hiddleston. I mean is there a better combination on earth? Probably not. But...

Spolier

Sister f***ing is a real bonerkiller. Which sucks because orherwise his character would've been a dream come true. Like I could even handle the murder of his past wives for money thing... But the dream totally dies at incest. I'm still sad about it honestly.

:crying:


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Can't eat, can't sleep.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> They used to do with "follow the white line".....They should just say..."Take the White Route, turn right at the water fountain....down three doors to a another hallway - the CAT scan room.


Yes, actually it'd better if they announced short explanation from the speakers.
They had different colors for every floor on their highway signs. I thought I had to follow the red arrow (which is the color of my policlinic's floor) but it lead me to another hospital block which has delivery rooms. It has been hard to go back, I almost missed my appointment. I am not sure how good is putting arrows on the ground that shows blocks and whose color also matches floor colors. It's hard to realize.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I wish I were an extrovert and had a higher self worth! I don't doubt that even extroverts suffer from confidence issues now and then but I would never ever ask to be the way I am because it is effing hell! I feel the chips are stacked against me no matter what. WTF!!!

Sorry but I am just angry today and that's my mini rant! :mum


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

not the best decision


----------



## Sergio Santos (Sep 12, 2016)

Love is Not Enough..


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

My cat's voice is annoying, heartbreaking and creepy as **** when she want's something, like ie. to get in my room. Sounds like a howling wolf or something.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Britta Merwin does the weather for a Houston tv station....and she's kind of cute lol. I'm not sure if she's really my type exactly, but she's cute. Not, I want to marry her and I want her to have my children and live happily ever after with her cute lol, but cute. Would I hit that....uhm....Idk. Maybe. She's a mom also, which is a plus to me...she seems like a strong, capable, confident woman and that's always a turn-on for me, almost always. And she seems to be pretty intelligent, pretty smart, and she has a sense of humor. Every woman I look at lately becomes a prospect for me lmfao. I'm sure it has something to do with me wanting a relationship right now. I even have a woman in mind, but, meh, it's probably not ever gonna work out.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyone from Melbourne, Australia message me!! In need of new friends.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

How do I change my username?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Antonio9 said:


> How do I change my username?


Instructions in this thread:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/username-change-requests-updated-12-03-11-a-50544/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll pack tonight after work most likely.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Kiara93 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sometimes I feel like I'm dying, I can not meet people and it's hard to breathe. 
I'm afraid to start everything.
I wanna stay at home and just paint.
*****in dreams...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

She is soooooooo beautiful...why can't I be beautiful too?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.02


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Decided to use voice to text and the pages app on my iPad to record my dreams. I feel like it's an easy way to keep a dream journal since I sleep with my iPad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would like to see my next energy bill.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sin


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just got Rick Rolled, and I'm not even mad. Yes, I listened to the whole thing... and sang along.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Only one more post to go until I hit 1000! Or as I call it "The Millennium". What an "accomplishment"! Does SAS send out a gift card or a cheap watch for such achievements? Even a certificate that I can frame and hang on my wall? I'm not even asking for the frame! I can buy a cheap frame a walmart or target, hell, even dollar tree has frames!

Will I be made deputy mod? 

Maybe a 1000 post perk should be the ability to ban one other user of the millennium's choosing?

Maybe I should have a star next to my name like ebay does?

hmmm...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Amon said:


> Sin


lol, I don't know why I laughed at this...but I did.

>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goofy :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

How dare ye laugh at me comment,off to the dungeon with ye


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't talk like a pirate.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2016 Lawn mowings 16
2016 Beach trips 17

Yesterday's trip was a cloudy mess.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boom


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Why the **** is it so hard to talk to girls ffs??? It's so confusing and honestly it pisses me off. One person says you have to do this. Other person says no you have to do this. Girls why are yous so ****ing confusing? Jeez!


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Vent over -_-


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Antonio9 said:


> Why the **** is it so hard to talk to girls ffs??? It's so confusing and honestly it pisses me off. One person says you have to do this. Other person says no you have to do this. Girls why are yous so ****ing confusing? Jeez!


Because we wants to be perfect.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Death reflected on the moon's surface.
In her eyes it reflected, like a hologram.
A deep, deep abyss of dark blue.
If death has a color, what color is life?
A crimson dripped from her hand, reminding her of continuos reality. 
Orange, yellow perhaps? But the sky was overtaken by the same dark blue.
Yes, at this moment, the land of the dead had overtaken the living.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to be more independent...ugh.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

What's the name of that one show? Something about Temples? There was a huge, robotic, talking tiki head as the host, and a bunch of kids would be on teams called, idk, the Blue Monkeys or Red Tigers or some dumb sh*t like that, and they all had to go through obstacle courses and try to win for their team?

I used to like that show when I was little.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Atheism said:


> What's the name of that one show? Something about Temples? There was a huge, robotic, talking tiki head as the host, and a bunch of kids would be on teams called, idk, the Blue Monkeys or Red Tigers or some dumb sh*t like that, and they all had to go through obstacle courses and try to win for their team?
> 
> I used to like that show when I was little.


Legends of the Hidden Temple! so much nostalgia


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

herk said:


> Legends of the Hidden Temple! so much nostalgia


YOOOOOOO!!! That's it!! haha thanks man that's the show


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Königsbacher


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess I should go to the store.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ƃuıɥʇʎuɐ op oT


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't know what to do

I don't quite feel ready for bed yet


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Went to the pharmacy and they said they didn't have my prescription in stock. Wtf? I didn't even know that could happen.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

I want a new avatar but it keeps giving me errors


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

let's see how amazon locker works out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2nds From Disaster


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Amon said:


> 666


Hello, Satan!



Amon said:


> ƃuıɥʇʎuɐ op oT


I don't understand your Satanic language, Satan.



Amon said:


> 2nds From Disaster


That's what the Satan said.


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

I lost this giant wasp in my house and I'm home alone.. so in other words, my life is over.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enene


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Saippuakauppias


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

_Do you think of me, like I dream of you? Do you wish you were here, like I wish I was with you? _


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Athed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10 more to go


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Api 2500


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

We lost all the games.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't wanna be here on earth anymore :/


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

My mom and sister need to chill. They're considering paying a visit to the next door neighbor, threatening her with a call to the local council if her yapping dogs don't shut up. My sister in particular is incredibly salty about the barking. I guess it's at least somewhat of a sensor thing because I have inferior Se and I typically just tune out obnoxious noises with ease. I think my mom does too. Her Se is more developed than mine, though, so I don't think she's quite capable of reaching the same level of dissociation from the noise. Nevertheless, she isn't enraged about it as my sister is. 

Anyway, they're considering, as I said, literally threatening the neighbor instead of, you know, asking calmly and nicely and explaining that it's problematic and compromising their ability to live in peace. Especially considering the fact that the neighbor has, on multiple occasions, actively attempted to quieten the dog. I just think it's a bit of an overreaction. Maybe it's just me and my obliviousness? Yeah, I can acknowledge the sound is annoying, but it's extremely easy for me to tune out. Were it not for people pointing it out, I could probably float by, oblivious to its existence.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2016 Lawn mowings - 17
2016 Beach trips - 17

This should be a good weekend for the beach before it gets too cold!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 404


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Ah social anxiety sucks it surely has held me back from a vast majority of events.. now its just too late


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It is never too late


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

My ex-wife was with the guy she supposedly "broke up" with last night, lmao. There was no breaking up, he moved out. He got tired of her ****. Just like the guy before him, and the guy before him, and the guy before him, and just like I did. I'm off to pick up my kids for the weekend from her house. Hopefully they'll just come out with their bags and I won't have to see her or hear her voice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

34%


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My little sister is a better driver than me even though I've been practicing longer.....hmm. I should be happy for her I guess.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5,000


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

5001


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

5002


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> 5,000


Congrats! :yay


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nunuc said:


> Congrats! :yay


:smile2: Thanks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had to have a screw pulled out of my left rear tire.
I got caught in two rainstorms with no umbrella today.
I lost about an hour of work.
I don't want to be around anyone.

I just want this day to end.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

mom: so how's school going?
me:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Then don't..


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

I just caught my 1,000th pokemon .... so yeah i'm kind of a big deal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#46


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Turquoise hair and vaping? Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Why does this site need such a complicated password, I take 3 tries to log in.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I am you and you are me and they are me and I am they and we are all each other.....we are all connected....


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

When I get to the bottom I go back to the top of the slide
Where I stop and I turn and I go for a ride
Till I get to the bottom and I see you again.
Do, don't you want me to love you
I'm coming down fast but I'm miles above you
Tell me, tell me, tell me, come on tell me the answer
You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer.
Helter skelter, helter skelter
Helter skelter


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a pathetic loser, and waste of space. Makes sense that I will always be alone. Who wants a friendless loser around them. I'm better off dead.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

f5


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Today I want to be an otter!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

woof


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001
We have a possible BODY DOUBLE!

A recent arrest in my area for unauthorized use of property









and the WAT LADY!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The dark silence


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Off to therapy soon, but late, as usual...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Here I go...


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

So what if I'm not sleeping all day when what I do instead is technically dreaming anyway??? I'm such a dumb ****ing **** honestly. Grow the **** up you ****ing loser. ****.
:twak


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

77


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Any Pokemon GO players around? If so, just for ****s and gigs.... 

How many Pokemon have you caught (total and in the Pokedex)? 
What CP is your strongest Pokemon? 
How many KM have you walked? 
How many eggs have you hatched?
What have you loved/hated about the game?

Me: 
1029 caught / 92 registered to Pokedex
Strongest Lapras (named Martha LOL) at 1965 CP
183 KM walked
123 eggs hatched
It's made walking fun and has helped me get to walking about 3 miles a day (even though somehow I've GAINED 2 lbs uggh)
After learning the Eevee trick I had made one of each but STUPIDLY traded in my Jolteon because I thought I could do it again and get a stronger one. WRONG!! Since then I've tried another **14** times, and have gotten 12 more Flareons and 2 more Vaporeons, but no Jolteons (boo freaking hoo)

Have fun!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, shoot - the WAT lady convict picture was removed. She must have posted bail.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The end of the world


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Feeling a little over-sensitive at the moment, Not sure why, and not liking it one bit...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have four things running simultaneously on my computer.....


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Im really tired after work but I feel its too early to sleep


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In The Shade said:


> Im really tired after work but I feel its too early to sleep


11:00pm?

I just took a ten minute nap and it's 5pm. Then again, I only got five hours of sleep this morning.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have four things running simultaneously on my computer.....


Is that the Hard drive, the fan, the power supply and the DVD drive ?.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Trooper said:


> Is that the Hard drive, the fan, the power supply and the DVD drive ?.


Quad-core computer..


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Quad-core computer..


I guessed that, I was just pulling your leg... :grin2:


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

^ Poor squirrel but it's in a better place now... 0


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> 11:00pm?
> 
> I just took a ten minute nap and it's 5pm. Then again, I only got five hours of sleep this morning.


Nope

It was 9pm when I posted that, it is now 3am and I am still awake lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I have to go to the food store center to eat something. I have problems with my credit card password (well, I chose a password and never used that new card but it says I exceeded the credit card password limit :um.) The ATM also said that cash dispenser card can't be used currently. I have good amount of cash money with me for now but I don't know if those problems will be solved in a time when my cash finishes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its finally October......let the fun begin. So excited.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

76%


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

The weather changes from too hot to too cold way too fast.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

y does my shoulder randomly hurttttt, I didn't even do anything to damage it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I don't get Carpal Tunnel


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

she thinks my tractor's sexy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

98% hopeless.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> 98% hopeless.


Well at least its not 100% :squeeze


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not a great weekend. Will need to get out tomorrow or I will go crazy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I need a haircut. But I've never been to a barber in my life and suck at cutting my own hair. Sigh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been avoiding a possible hamstring cramp from Saturday's run. I am going to run again tomorrow so I will need to stretch it out.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I LOVE INTERNET, what did I ever do before it was invented? I do not know. You can have fun without internet, but it can always be better with internet. ARgg


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

One hour later I'll have to meet an instructor who is "very serious" as someone told. :afr


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

If I write anything will anyone read it? :? :huh


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

that little brat...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm trying to meet or talk with most of the students here. Some of my classmates used to yell "She doesn't talk." when our teacher asked a question to me before university so I'm trying to prevent it happening but it's exhausting.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't know what to do with myself. I'm so pathetic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.01


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nopersonoperating said:


> that little brat...


@*Kevin001* - adding you to this.
The entitled little witch - why is she wearing bracelets? Where did she get them? Casting spells on her MOM?! Look, she brought her into this world; she can take her back OUT!

Note - warn Chippendale, Jr. about women like her. She's dangerous.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> @*Kevin001* - adding you to this.
> The entitled little witch - why is she wearing bracelets? Where did she get them? Casting spells on her MOM?! Look, she brought her into this world; she can take her back OUT!
> 
> Note - warn Chippendale, Jr. about women like her. She's dangerous.


:lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> @*Kevin001* - adding you to this.
> The entitled little witch - why is she wearing bracelets? Where did she get them? Casting spells on her MOM?! Look, she brought her into this world; she can take her back OUT!
> 
> Note - warn Chippendale, Jr. about women like her. She's dangerous.


Oh trust he knows better. :laugh:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Dreamy1111 said:


> If I write anything will anyone read it? :? :huh


yes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh trust he knows better. :laugh:


She would tip him a dime and tell him to go away.
Did you see the shocked look on her mom's face?! She doesn't even look like the girl. :lol


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I have to postpone birthday week, arghh.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I kinda miss that show Paranormal State..it was so rad.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Penguin from Batman Returns really creeps me out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exulansis (Sep 29, 2016)

having a bad day

funeral, no weed, no benzos, cant sleep, i want to die


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Regret.

Just. Yeah.

Regret.

I shouldn't have even gone after her. I should be going after my real crush. Wow. Sometimes life's regrets show up really fast. It became apparent pretty quickly my crush with the other wasn't working out. No. ******. Way. RIP. Hope you find another baby daddy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OMG - I need to go for a RUN!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

i'm stupid and hopeless


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

nopersonoperating said:


> yes.


Oh wow! Really did not expect that. You made my day! LOL! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get a run in.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Dreamy1111 said:


> Oh wow! Really did not expect that. You made my day! LOL! :lol


hehehe


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I have so many things to do.
:afr


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

My jaw is so tight right now I can tell it's going to end up giving me a tension headache


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

As much as I like to tell myself that I am not a conformist and that I'm my own person and whatnot, I'm.... not. I don't really feel like I have much of a sense of what my identity is. I believe that identity is a construct that is decided from the get go and is an intrinsic part of your existence in this world, so I know that I have an identity -- as does everybody -- I just don't know if I'm entirely comfortable with it yet. Perhaps that's part of it? It probably is. I want to impress other people. To fit in, yet be my own person with thoughts, hopes, dreams, and ideas. Maybe I'm looking to the wrong people? Seeking affirmation in the wrong places? I can't help but feel like, by that hypothesis, that 'everywhere is wrong', but I guess it's not. It can't be. Can it? I'm not convinced. Maybe one day I'll be comfortable with myself, then others can be comfortable with me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I saw my old best friend from school. We even exchanged phone numbers. Oh God, it would be best if he didn’t contact me any further. There are only so many ways I can spin “never had a job, no friends, still lives at home, is utterly useless, etc...”


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

@Paperback Writer, love the song of your namesake, by the Beatles, it's humming along in my head as I type. :eyes
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/paperback-writer-603241/


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Trooper said:


> @Paperback Writer, love the song of your namesake, by the Beatles, it's humming along in my head as I type. :eyes


Well, at least _something _good has come from me choosing this username. :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I did it I did it **** **** fukkkkk I know it's over I already know it


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Lampshade


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Its kind of odd just how dated 90s CDs can sound now (maybe not all do), I'm not sure if it's just the number of years passed, or something else about the music.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

k---k---k---k---
--h---h---h---h-
----c--------c---


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

essentially useless. limited functioning as a human being in the intellectual sense... nothing too broken but nothing 'fresh'

pointlessly wasting words...

This cataclysmic loss of purpose but it drifts on you softly.

numb numb numb numb numb numb NUMB


why are so many thoughts worthless?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Triple K


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't know what to write other than I feel sad


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

In just two days I went from hating this election and hating how divisive it was, to just being amazed and gleeful, and I can't stop refreshing google news to see what the next story is. I can't describe how exciting this is to me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Carolyne said:


> In just two days I went from hating this election and hating how divisive it was, to just being amazed and gleeful, and I can't stop refreshing google news to see what the next story is. I can't describe how exciting this is to me.


I can't relate to that at all because to me it seems that whoever wins, America loses...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Corduroy


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Another ****ING ban.  If you make a new account, message me... Hehe


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> I can't relate to that at all because to me it seems that whoever wins, America loses...


I don't ever discuss politics and I dislike getting into arguments about politics so for the most part no one ever knows what I believe or who I support, but I am very strongly a Clinton supporter so I've never had that feeling that you have. What made me upset about this election was Trump, and seeing people actually support him, seeing my family actually say they were voting for him, despite everything. Now, he's lost his support, he's lost the support of even his party. This could be the beginning of the end of the Republican party, and that is something I would celebrate.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Hearing about people's experiences at parties and whatnot is rather depressing. I feel like I'm basically obligated to eventually go to at least one, getting wasted enough to pass out and wake up in a pool of my own vomit, after a night of mindless dancing and things to regret later on. But really, who cares about that? Perhaps then I'd finally have passed the seeming 'initation' for fitting in. It's silly, but let's not kid ourselves -- it's true. Nobody here gives a **** about my existence. I could die and nobody at this school would really give a ****. Would a single tear be shed? The thought is misery itself, but I think the answer is likely to be a resounding 'no'. Why would they? I'm nobody, beyond of course a 'loner', 'weirdo', and a 'freak'; a conversation topic in the halls. Yet, somewhat ironically, nobody at this school has ever even put in so much as a smidgen of effort to be friends with me. Not even a modicum of effort to get to know me as an actual human being with thoughts, hopes, opinions, and dreams. Every conversation with me contains some hidden agenda. There's just no 'real' interest. I can tell. I can read their minds. I know what they think. Every painstaking attempt I've ever made at making friends at school has ended in my own misery and yet more thoughts of swallowing every pill in my house and slitting my wrists while crying maniacally, desperate for the sweet release from my apparent dire future. Death, as Life would have it.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Wishing the election was over :bah


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I've had three serious relationships. My second one was on and off from the time I was 19 until I was 26. It was very dramatic, probably ruined my life lol. That ex-girlfriend "accidentally" added me on Instagram last night. We hadn't spoke in 3 years. We spoke through Instagram for a long time, then I FaceTimed her...just audio. Something went wrong and she FaceTimed me back...video. I was in the dark so she couldn't see me. But I could see her.

She's engaged and 8+ months pregnant. Also engaged to the guy she been with since her and I last spoke...he's raising her son from a previous relationship. 

She says she's happy but this still has me rattled. She gave me a genuine apology for how she hurt me over 7 years.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the thing that bothered and confused me most about the debates, were all those people at the end using disposable cameras. Like wtf is it 1999? It's been a long time since I've seen that many people rolling film constantly to get a pic.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I feel weird because I keep running around with papers/cardboards and rulers as big as me. I can't work on the desk in my room (my rulers/papers don't fit, has blocks on it's sides, there's a chance I can cut it...etc.) so I work in studying rooms. I'm tired.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

KelsKels said:


> I think the thing that bothered and confused me most about the debates, were all those people at the end using disposable cameras. Like wtf is it 1999? It's been a long time since I've seen that many people rolling film constantly to get a pic.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/analog/comments/56ptxi
Reddit took notice. Seems like a security thing, I'm sure they couldn't bring electronics in there.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

For. Fuqs. Sake. My facebook feed, and some of my fb friends, are full of opinions this morning about the Trumpster. Oh. My. God. Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned (by Donald Trump). Wow. There are messages I couldn't even post on this site. If I was to edit them....there wouldn't be much left of the message. There really is no going back now, Donald you have lost, you have completely alienated half of the vote in this country, at least half, ffs. Wow. I don't think you could lose an election any worse, if you tried.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Also. My crush from this site just texted me and said she's Gucci. Yes. Yes, baby you are Gucci. You are beyond Gucci. Just one of the many things I love about you lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Eating cereals straight from the box is not a good thing to do, but I just can't help it...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overdrive said:


> k---k---k---k---
> --h---h---h---h-
> ----c--------c---


I'd like to buy a vowel. :lol


----------



## Sergio Santos (Sep 12, 2016)

I was once sad and lonely,
Having nobody to comfort me,
So I wore a mask that always smiled,
To hide my feelings behind a lie.

Before long, I had many friends;
With my mask, I was one of them.
But deep inside I still felt empty,
Like I was missing a part of me.

Nobody could hear my cries at night,
For I designed my mask to hide the lies.
Nobody could see the pain I was feeling,
For I designed my mask to be laughing.

Behind all the smiles were the tears
And behind all the comfort were the fears.
Everything you think you see
Wasn't everything there was to me.

Day by day
I was slowly dying.
I couldn't go on,
There was something missing..

Until now I'm still searching
For the thing that'll stop my crying,
For someone who'll erase my fears,
For the person who'll wipe my tears.

But till then, I'll keep on smiling.
Hiding behind this mask I'm wearing.
Hoping one day I can smile,
Till then, I'll be here...waiting.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Un. ******. Believable. Smh.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'd like to buy a vowel. :lol


lol, i'm soo bored i know, it's a drum pattern.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

I think the bags under my eyes are here to stay now.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Feeling a bit under the weather. What's new?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I need a shave. I've let myself go during this week I've had off work.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My legs are sore from my run last night - thankfully, I won't have to run tonight!


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone like typing? this is a fun type racing game - http://play.typeracer.com/

I've been playing here on and off for a few years and just did my 1000th race!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Overdrive said:


> Corduroy


Leggings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't want to have to wear a jacket yet!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ironjellyfish said:


> I think the bags under my eyes are here to stay now.


so, you can get to the point where ice and reducing sodium intake doesn't make a difference? i'm asking so i know what to expect later in life and so i can start preparing myself to cope...ha. or so i know i need to save up more for plastic surgery, ha.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

nopersonoperating said:


> so, you can get to the point where ice and reducing sodium intake doesn't make a difference? i'm asking so i know what to expect later in life and so i can start preparing myself to cope...ha. or so i know i need to save up more for plastic surgery, ha.


I don't know what you're talking about sorry. It's just bags under your eyes.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ironjellyfish said:


> I don't know what you're talking about sorry. It's just bags under your eyes.


when i get puffiness/bags under my eyes, i put ice on them (or put a large spoon in the freezer until it is cold enough) and apply pressure....doing this usually reduces the puffiness. lowering my sodium intake makes a difference as well (i get puffiness when i eat more sodium). i was wondering if you had tried these methods, and if you had, is there just a point where these methods no longer make a difference?

(excuse my "vanity"....)


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

nopersonoperating said:


> when i get puffiness/bags under my eyes, i put ice on it (or put a large spoon in the freezer until it is cold enough) and apply pressure....doing this usually reduces the puffiness. lowering my sodium intake makes a difference as well (i get puffiness when i eat more sodium). i was wondering if you had tried these methods, and if you had, is there just a point where these methods no longer make a difference?
> 
> (excuse my vanity....)


Oh, okay. No I haven't tried anything except getting more sleep, but I'll take note, thanks. I'll look into the whole sodium thing. I'm kind of hoping they'll just go away, tbh.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wish it felt like someone cared that I exist.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> Wish it felt like someone cared that I exist.


I care :squeeze


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Crisigv said:


> Wish it felt like someone cared that I exist.


Hey Crisigv, I care too.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a date Thursday night. :lol This should be the thing that finally embarrasses me completely off the planet.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

naptime said:


> I care :squeeze





Trooper said:


> Hey Crisigv, I care too.


Maybe it's me that doesn't care anymore, I don't know.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Crisigv said:


> Maybe it's me that doesn't care anymore, I don't know.


Well we're here if you need us.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I have a date Thursday night. :lol This should be the thing that finally embarrasses me completely off the planet.


Hey, that's GREAT!, good luck, and I'm sure you'll be fine. :boogie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Celery


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Putting an offer to buy a house and awaiting test results on certification for hopefully a possible career change.... stress!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

These past few days have been, very interesting to say the least.....


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

blue53669 said:


> Putting an offer to buy a house and awaiting test results on certification for hopefully a possible career change.... stress!


Good luck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Party....pizza party :lol


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm off to sleep, night.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Trooper said:


> I'm off to sleep, night.


Goodnight bruv.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

How can someone of such a sensitive disposition, be so insensitive (with possible insinuations) towards someone else of a similar disposition, I will never know. But thank you so much for the trigger and bringing my week crashing down. I'll be keeping well away from you in future, but maybe leaving this place might be a better idea.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Mc Borg said:


> Goodnight bruv.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I went to sleep last night with a little bit of a sore throat. I did take something before going to bed. If I'm going to get sick, I need to stop it in its tracks. I can't afford to get sick, and my store needs me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This cannot go on


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm going to love you until my lungs give out.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

It's so hard to say goodbye.
Human bonding is such a magical thing. It takes so little to make a connection. Only a few words. It's the second time in a short span (a couple of months) that I've gone through this sort of sad farewell. Or maybe there's been more. I can't remember. But that feeling of everything never being the same again, it's just so...heavy. Why does it exist? Sometimes I just want to hold onto everything and everyone and never let go.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

And just like that, I'm all alone.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Amon said:


>


Sorry don't read Sumerian... would that be the morning news paper? :lol


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

_The essence of a libel claim, of course, is the protection of one's reputation. Mr. Trump has bragged about his non-consensual sexual touching of women. He has bragged about intruding on beauty pageant contestants in their dressing rooms. He acquiesced to a radio host's request to discuss Mr. Trump's own daughter as a "piece of ***." Multiple women not mentioned in our article have publicly come forward to report on Mr. Trump's unwanted advances. *Nothing in our article has had the slightest effect on the reputation that Mr. Trump, through his own words and actions, has already created for himself.*

If Mr. Trump disagrees, if he believes that American citizens had no right to hear what these women had to say and that the law of this country forces us and those who would dare to criticize him to stand silent or be punished, we welcome the opportunity to have a court set him straight._

:O Brutal


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@Carolyne Yeah, he has done this to himself. A presidential candidate that brags and jokes about sexually violating women is just unbelievable to me. And far too many women have come forward claiming they were touched without consent.

The position he's in now is just one of many, many reasons why you should never joke about rape. I mentioned this in another thread and actually had someone disagree. No guys I have ever been in a locker room with have ever "joked" about sexually violating women, and I never have, in my life. All the professional athletes in this article have come forward and said that it's not anything they've ever heard in any lockerroom they've ever been in. It's really a pretty good article from ESPN...and there are more than just a few athletes that have come forward. Coaches have also.

http://www.espn.com/espn/story/_/id...trump-locker-room-talk-defense-taped-comments


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

cherbird said:


> My elbow's itchy.


Left elbow or right elbow ?, out of curiosity.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Today a very cute small bird came inside to our studio from the window. At first, he couldn't find the window but later he found it and flew away.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Toenail Clippings


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Long Twisted Fingernails


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Why can't we choose family, like we can choose friends...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I wish you wanted to do more things with me, make plans for a day trip, a walk, anything. I feel like a long-term booty call instead of your girlfriend.. 6 almost 7 years, am I wasting my time? Why the **** am I not worthy of your time? **** you. I'm sorry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The end is near


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I made a new sketchbook again but I didn't like it's cover. It has pinkish grey cardboards in it with small darker grey dot like things on them and grey transparent acetate papers. But I guess I won't find suitable plastic cover for it (I need to search again).


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Love my Tascam 34B tape recorder, it's soo good for adding nice harmonics in the mid/high section and having a tight low end, mixes sounds soo lovely with this thing.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Ha!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

People from America are soo screwed with this kid named Trump.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mmmindfulllnesss!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Omg I was so scared of that Gecko. It was big af though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Omg I was so scared of that Gecko. It was big af though.


Did it try to sell you insurance? :b

How did you get it out of the house?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Did it try to sell you insurance? :b
> 
> How did you get it out of the house?


Trying to be funny Sam? Haha. But nah it was huge my mom was screaming, I was acting like a little b*tch trying to kill it. I had a broom but it was too fast, got it to the ground and my uncle stepped on it like 5 times. Little f-cker, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Trying to be funny Sam? Haha. But nah it was huge my mom was screaming, I was acting like a little b*tch trying to kill it. I had a broom but it was too fast, got it to the ground and my uncle stepped on it like 5 times. Little f-cker, lol.


 You killed it?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> You killed it?


Hmm so you expected us to capture it and throw it outside just for it to come back? Nah ain't happening. :rub


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kevin you disappoint me. This was an act of war against the lizard men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Karsten said:


> Kevin you disappoint me. This was an act of war against the lizard men.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001

Kevin, bro, you killed an innocent, defenseless living being. It is a sin  All lives are valuable as God made us all with love and equality. Smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Alostgirl said:


> @Kevin001
> 
> Kevin, bro, you killed an innocent, defenseless living being. It is a sin  All lives are valuable as God made us all with love and equality. Smh.


I refused to be a prisoner in my own home. Can't be waking up with a reptile staring me in the face. It had to be done.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fun witnessing evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to check my balances.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

So. Much. Laundry 😩


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

cherbird said:


> I think it was my left. :con


Oh, it's just that I remember an old wife's tale (not that I actually believe in them), that when a certain part of someone's body itches, it's supposed to mean something. Like, if your left palm itches, then it is believed that that person will be in receipt of some money. If it's the right palm, then they are supposed lose some money.

Just something silly I thought of while reading your comment.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

cherbird said:


> Damn. Why can't my left palm ever itch? :teeth No such luck.


:lol

I've been wishing that for years. It seem that you either have the luck, or you don't, and I most certainly don't. :cry


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Allen & Heath


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I need a coffee... :hyper


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I need chocolate.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay then... :sus


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I want to die. I'm not meant to have a good life.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh my god this girl's cute playing a rapper hahaha


----------



## 812161 (Oct 8, 2016)

Slip slidin' away
Slip slidin' away
You know the nearer your destination
The more you're slip slidin' away


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Good luck good luck good luck


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Have you ever entered a bus that's so revolting that you go in healthy and come out with aids, herpes, tuberculosis, plague, rabies, several tumors and cancer? It's a delightful experience.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Got out of bed, got dressed, ate something, now staggering around the park trying to get lucid.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I need to at least try to get outta bed and do some walking around I suppose.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

My experience with tumblr.hell goes from "Weee! I'm having such a good time!" to "I'M CALLING THE POLICE" real quick.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sus


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

TheSilentGamer said:


> My experience with tumblr.hell goes from "Weee! I'm having such a good time!" to "I'M CALLING THE POLICE" real quick.
> 
> Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


I'm curious about this Tumblr.hell now..


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

My thoughts create my reality...


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Scientists removed the right half of a man's brain and then, they asked him to count to ten. The man counted, "two, four, six, eight, ten." Then they put the right-half back and removed the left-half, and again asked the man to count to ten. The man counted, "one, three, five, seven, nine."
The scientists then removed both halves of the man's brain, and asked him again to count to ten. 
The man said, "look, we're gonna count to ten. We're gonna count. Because I know numbers, I have the best numbers. All the politicians in Washington can't count to one-believe me, I've counted to one many, many times. They said we couldn't count to ten. Well, I'm beating all of those people in the polls. We're gonna count to ten. Everybody, count to ten. Okay? And let me tell you - let me tell you something. I will be the best counting President God has ever created. We are gonna count to _so_ many tens, I tell you. Look at that!"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ningen Zero Keikaku


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I made a friend who also likes animals, we especially talk about cats and she said "You actually remind me of a cat." to me. :um
I've heard people saying I have big eyes but :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

kivi said:


> I made a friend who also likes animals, we especially talk about cats and she said "You actually remind me of a cat." to me. :um
> I've heard people saying I have big eyes but :lol


Aww :laugh:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Normal high 63F; forecast high 84F


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sorry everyone.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

*sigh* Both my daughters are head turners lmao. I've been told that, by family, by friends over and over again. Ffs. My oldest just cut all her hair off, and I'm still in mourning over that. She used to have hair all the way down to her bootie. Now you can actually see her face for once and she's so pretty. I'm gonna have to buy a shotgun. Somethin to keep the boys away. My youngest daughter is really pretty popular at school, gets invited to all the parties. She's 13 years old and has had boyfriends, she just doesn't tell anyone....I find out from her brother who is more than happy to squeal on her lol. The boys, the dating, the broken hearts....it's all coming. And there's no way to really prepare for it as a father. No way. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Crisigv said:


> I'm sorry everyone.


It's alright. :smile2:


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I am The Great Cornholio.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I am The Great Cornholio.


I need tp for my bunghole!

Heh, heh, heh are you threatening me??

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

You know when things are not going well, when you find the coffee jar left in the fridge from the last time you made a coffee.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Wondering if I should skip school or not tomorrow. Underclassmen are taking their PSAT so we don't have to be there until 12 but I don't think we're doing much except taking some panoramic picture so my anxiety and misery lately is really tempting me to avoid going. I don't have any absences so far (first time this year) but I don't see why it wouldn't hurt then. I've needed a little break.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

unlike hollows, cracks derive from tightening, unlike opening, unlike liquid flowing into cracks, unlike flowing.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> Normal high 63F; forecast high 84F


Aha. And you are probably happy about it with that sunshine!:smile2:

If I had the ability to go for walks right now I'd be so mad about sweating in the middle of October!!


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

I want to go for a late night walk but clowns.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

frankhassa said:


> Aha. And you are probably happy about it with that sunshine!:smile2:
> 
> If I had the ability to go for walks right now I'd be so mad about sweating in the middle of October!!


 It's ending. Tomorrow 78F, Thursday 71F, Friday......58F!


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

People from Southern China tend pronouncing R as L. I had a friend who says "no" like "low".

I wonder if there are people who pronounce L as R. If so, how are they going to discuss the election?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

springbreeze1 said:


> People from Southern China tend pronouncing R as L. I had a friend who says "no" like "low".
> 
> I wonder if there are people who pronounce L as R. If so, how are they going to discuss the election?


 Rigidly! :lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

springbreeze1 said:


> People from Southern China tend pronouncing R as L. I had a friend who says "no" like "low".
> 
> I wonder if there are people who pronounce L as R. If so, how are they going to discuss the election?


Japanese people, lol.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Japanese people, lol.


It may be a misunderstanding. Japanese people probably pronounce R as L as well. Hiroshima is pronounce closer to "Hiloshima" in Japan.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

springbreeze1 said:


> It may be a misunderstanding. Japanese people probably pronounce R as L as well. Hiroshima is pronounce closer to "Hiloshima" in Japan.


I can confirm. My mother is Japanese and says "radder" instead of "ladder". She has difficulty rolling her tongue to produce the L sound. But then again, it could vary from person to person.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I can confirm. My mother is Japanese and says "radder" instead of "ladder". She has difficulty rolling her tongue to produce the L sound. But then again, it could vary from person to person.


Really? I mean you are (at least) half Asian?

Well, I guess you are right then


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

springbreeze1 said:


> Really? I mean you are (at least) half Asian?
> 
> Well, I guess you are right then


I'm sorry I just realized I sounded kind of bratty and know-it-allish :/ didn't mean to, lol. And yes, I'm actually full Asian but half Japanese


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I'm sorry I just realized I sounded kind of bratty and know-it-allish :/ didn't mean to, lol. And yes, I'm actually full Asian but half Japanese


No you didn't sound bratty.

May I ask what is the other half?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

springbreeze1 said:


> No you didn't sound bratty.
> 
> May I ask what is the other half?


Oh ok, phew haha. Filipino.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Oh ok, phew haha. Filipino.


That's nice 

I'm Chinese btw.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

springbreeze1 said:


> That's nice
> 
> I'm Chinese btw.


Sweet. I wondered if you were because of the post explaining your username.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Today my pumpkin has won me a £20 voucher at work


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh and the discussion above about Japanese pronunciation of L and R sounds, I find really interesting because i'm trying to learn Japanese myself. From what I've seen there isn't any true L or R sounds in Japanese but rather a sort of rolled R that's used to pronounce both L and R sounds. This is because of the limitations to their alphabet. They have らりるれろ (Ra Ri Ru Re Ro) which could be considered their 'R' sounds but is spoken with a rolled R, not a hard R. So if we take the sound れ (Re) we can use it for Lemon (*れ*もん; remon) and Orange (お*れ*んじ; orenji) so is used as both L and R sounds in English.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

cat001 said:


> Oh and the discussion above about Japanese pronunciation of L and R sounds, I find really interesting because i'm trying to learn Japanese myself. From what I've seen there isn't any true L or R sounds in Japanese but rather a sort of rolled R that's used to pronounce both L and R sounds. This is because of the limitations to their alphabet. They have らりるれろ (Ra Ri Ru Re Ro) which could be considered their 'R' sounds but is spoken with a rolled R, not a hard R. So if we take the sound れ (Re) we can use it for Lemon (*れ*もん; remon) and Orange (お*れ*んじ; orenji) so is used as both L and R sounds in English.


Sick pumpkin! And spot on, I didn't know how to explain that R/L sound as I can't spell it out with the English alphabet lol. Good luck in your Japanese learning


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

I need a life.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

cat001 said:


> Today my pumpkin has won me a £20 voucher at work


Wow. That's a great pumpkin!


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Indeed.

"Post anything in this thread"

Ok

Anything in this thread.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Sick pumpkin! And spot on, I didn't know how to explain that R/L sound as I can't spell it out with the English alphabet lol. Good luck in your Japanese learning


arigatou gozaimasu  I've recently got a friend to learn with me but he's still learning his way through Hiragana. It's a really interesting language! 



frankhassa said:


> Wow. That's a great pumpkin!


Thank you :grin2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Not worth anyone's time :sigh


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

come and set me on fire. i want to be your arson admirer.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Candy corn.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

sabbath9 never gives up, sabbath9 always finds a way


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Just got a Samsung Galaxy S5, yeah I know it's old model...anyway I notice that it gets pretty warm/hot after a bit of use...is this normal or should I return it?
Anyone have/had this phone?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why am I so lucky.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cat001 said:


> Today my pumpkin has won me a £20 voucher at work


Damn that is sick af. WOW!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> Just got a Samsung Galaxy S5, yeah I know it's old model...anyway I notice that it gets pretty warm/hot after a bit of use...is this normal or should I return it?
> Anyone have/had this phone?


My mom's S5 never over heated, but my S6 Edge Plus I noticed gets very warm fast. Especially if I use the camera.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> My mom's S5 never over heated, but my S6 Edge Plus I noticed gets very warm fast. Especially if I use the camera.


Hmmm..good to know..thanks!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Hmmm...this is just....strange. I'm in my boss' truck, and we're headed out of town, and the store were going to is literally right down the street from my crush from this site...just blocks away. Wish I could stop in for a while but nope not gonna happen. And tbh she's been a little cold and standoffish lately. If I was on my own car I'd stop by, surprise her. But....who knows how that would go, really. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I'm hungry and I didn't bring a lunch. Plz send help.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

*deep inhale*

Here we go.























































*scrolls for 6 nanoseconds*



















me: hello 192? I'd like to report some nasty *** ****
operator: say no more

*sirens blaring*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Im currently being ignored by two people right now, so that's always fun







I can't help but feel stupid for reaching out and trying to create some semblance of a social life for myself, and this makes me want to give up trying. When you have no life or friends I think people can sense that, and they stay away.


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

*THIS POST IS AIMED AT NOBODY IN THIS THREAD*

Stop trying to make your life better, you are objectively inferior and naturally nobody wants to be around someone like that. You have been in the same place all your life (the bottom) because that is where you belong, reality is harsh I know and it will eat you up if you don't accept it now.

The harder you try the more frustrated you are going to get because quite simply you are not cut out for this society, you are not good enough, you are who you are and nobody will ever take you seriously no matter what you do. Accept reality for what it is and the burden of trying to better yourself and fit in will go away.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Taaylah said:


> Im currently being ignored by two people right now, so that's always fun  I can't help but feel stupid for reaching out and trying to create some semblance of a social life for myself, and this makes me want to give up trying. When you have no life or friends I think people can sense that, and they stay away.


It's like money. You have to have money to make money. You have to have friends to make friends. It's like a cruel trick actually.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh it's okay, don't worry. I wasn't waiting for a response or anything.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

My roommate was talking to her boyfriend a few days ago and she told him that she was feeling bored at times so he sent her Sims 4 today. It's also somewhat related to her and my major, it's so cute. It made her so happy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So are we going to Hooters or not?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Reading through our messages was a mistake. Now I feel more miserable and lonely than ever. Better to not think about it, best to forget it ever occurred. Good lesson though - _avoid getting attached_. Really need to be more strict with this rule. And why do the annoying/anxiety-inducing ones always pop up when I feel like ****? Just **** off.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Damn that is sick af. WOW!


Thanks  I based the design on a picture I took of Benny, my oldest corn snake.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't watch horror movies because no matter how stupid, irrational and not scary they are, I ALWAYS get nightmares.﻿


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Todays injuries; - first I land on my toe after missing the bottom step at home, badly bruising it...



__
https://flic.kr/p/NfPcbJ

But it's gym day so went out to 'fight klub' anyway, and made my already sore knuckles worse...



__
https://flic.kr/p/NivjxK

Tomorrow will be spending the day cleaning out and feeding all the reptiles!


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

noydb, getting attached isn't the problem, but refusing to let go once the good times are over can hurt longer than it should... Grief and death is a natural part of life... Getting attached can become a problem if we forget who we are and become dependent on the person though... So, never forgetting our own freedom is a safer goal than not feeling anything at all.

cat001, kinda seems like a good day... I like gore. Thank you for sharing. Heal soon~


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I know this sounds really nuts but if they had robot companions (low or no cost for people with SA) I would be first in line. Kind of like in I Robot. Yeah, I know but at this point talking to a robot is better than talking to barely anyone day in and out.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dreamy1111 said:


> I know this sounds really nuts but if they had robot companions (low or no cost for people with SA) I would be first in line. Kind of like in I Robot. Yeah, I know but at this point talking to a robot is better than talking to barely anyone day in and out.


I would be down for a robot companion, too! Though, I'd probably be shy around it just like a person lol.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Dreamy1111, I talk to my fishes and the voices in my head XD I would hack my robot to be disconnected from the cloud... I don't like the idea of getting information from robots living with pedophiles and drug dealers. It already exists:










Worried Cat Milf, aww... I wouldn't feel shy but I'd feel bad to force myself on him without giving him the free will to jump out the window, hahaha! There's an amazing anime about robots... Time of eve.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

TreeOfWolf said:


> Dreamy1111, I talk to my fishes and the voices in my head XD I would hack my robot to be disconnected from the cloud... I don't like the idea of getting information from robots living with pedophiles and drug dealers. It already exists:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I used to have a fish tank a long time ago. But fish can't talk  I want something that can have a conversation with me, LOL! :blah


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Dreamy1111, I'm not something but I could. And fishes communicate by dancing. Anything waking me up screaming doesn't end well.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice try  Actually....it was a pretty lame, pretty weak try, but...meh...you tried, I guess that's all that counts lmao.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

all the sunlight can't melt the sin,
even their tears won't freeze in the winter...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What a miserable existence.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I _know_ that I am messed up. Like, I want you far away from me and nothing to do with you, and yet, I want to be friends, even though you seem kinda unintelligent and ...um... la te da in favor of criminals. I'm sure that you hate me too, so yeah.

Also, life is complicated

I love music.

:b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't mean to click on anyone's profiles....this tablet is small and I just mean to click on topics.

I'm not looking at anyone's profile. I don't care.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Void


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

frankhassa said:


> I don't mean to click on anyone's profiles....this tablet is small and I just mean to click on topics.
> 
> I'm not looking at anyone's profile. I don't care.


I do it all the time.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

there are several reasons i was quiet and never talked much for years.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I feel like I'm drowning, with my hands above the surface reaching out, waiting for someone to grab one and pull me to safety. Most people pass by pretending not to notice. The sympathetic ones at least stand at the edge and watch for awhile, contemplating jumping in. They know what's happening, but they don't want to risk getting pulled under themselves. I need someone to take a risk on me. Is that selfish? I think I already know the answer.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I do it all the time.


Thanks for saying that. I was hoping I wasn't the only one.:grin2:

This tablets only good for posting kitty cat smilies.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Gerd merning.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I think Hillary and Donald secretly want to *** each other. I think he wants to bend her over and go at it, man. And I think she wants him to. There's a lot of sexual tension there. It just comes out in strange ways with them. And see....as soon as they just do it already, get it over with then we can all get along. The world will be a happier place.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Whoa. Just noticed desktop site allows you to see ages and location below users avatar. Too bad I can't sit still at the computer and have to use my phone.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Whoa. Just noticed desktop site allows you to see ages and location below users avatar. Too bad I can't sit still at the computer and have to use my phone.


Lol, the wonders of the internet, hey. :b

Sounds like you need to get a laptop WCM...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is there a WorriedDogDilf?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Trooper said:


> Lol, the wonders of the internet, hey. :b
> 
> Sounds like you need to get a laptop WCM...


Lol, I've got one but I'd still have to seated at the desk or wherever. Plus, it needs to be plugged into the charger at all times otherwise it dies. May be time to order a new battery


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Amon said:


> Is there a WorriedDogDilf?


If there is, we're going to get married.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Fuarkkkkk. My boyfriend just asked if I want to join him, his cousin and her boyfriend to get some food. Now I am anxious and my stomach is turning lol. 
1. I'm not ready, haven't showed yet and look like arse.
2. It's too sudden for me to interact. I am not mentally prepared for the awkwardness brought on by myself. 

Wtf. Now I wish I didn't see his first text.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Fuarkkkkk. My boyfriend just asked if I want to join him, his cousin and her boyfriend to get some food. Now I am anxious and my stomach is turning lol.
> 1. I'm not ready, haven't showed yet and look like arse.
> 2. It's too sudden for me to interact. I am not mentally prepared for the awkwardness brought on by myself.
> 
> Wtf. Now I wish I didn't see his first text.


Tell them that you have diarrhea and can't go... :|


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> Tell them that you have diarrhea and can't go... :|


Haha! I would rather have diarrhea right now really. I just told him that I am not prepared and look like a crusty hobo. I'm so relieved he's not disappointed or mad at me.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I hate it when my cuts get infected. Like, I put ointment on you sometime today I think maybe and THIS is how you pay me back?? Screw you.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

^ Yeah robotic pets wouldn't have infections. I want robotic pets and robotic companions, LOL!


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

TFW you really hope someone's trolling :/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Here goes...*

Confession:

I once stole someone's belongings back in 1st grade and never made amends for it.

To this day, I don't remember if I felt guilt at all, but I'm hoping I did.

I feel bad now, that's for sure.

- T.R.G.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It is not yet


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

If you're 555 then I'm 666.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

My eldest brother got ****ty at me for ignoring his friend's existence during our unexpected (and unwanted on my side) meeting. He called me 'rude', saying that "the reason people don't talk to you is because you ignore people when they try talking to you". Well, my brother, everything about that statement is bull**** and makes me want to throw something through a damn window, but I'm aware that you never listen to reason so all I can do is bite my tongue and take it. Besides, I can't stand the guy I 'ignored'. All he ever does to me is do everything in his power to bully and embarrass me. He can't ****ing stand me, lmfao. My brother complained that he "had to explain why I was 'ignoring' him". Uh, what happened to that whole idea you're always undermining my problems with whenever I dare bring them up; you know, the "just stop caring what people think of you" one? Pretty hypocritical, considering this is all about your image. Perhaps it looks like it's about my image, but it's really not. I couldn't care less what people I openly dislike/hate think about me. They're nobodies. (':


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

My mom gave me these old pictures of myself last night that I hadn't seen before and said, "this is when you were going through that boy phase."


I laughed my *** off - not sure if it was because I don't remember going through a "boy phase" or if it's because I'm always kinda in one.lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#40


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

why can't i delete my posts anymore.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran, I drank fluids, I am settled down


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Removed!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah, thanks! I thought that would be there forever.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Formanta Polivoks


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

no u r


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had to go up in Paxil. I am not happy about it, but at least I am calm for now.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Staying in the moment... staying in the present... acknowledging my true self which is higher self... My thoughts are just wack! They are not real... the only thing that is real is me... the "I am"!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

noydb said:


> no u r


:crying:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1000 years go!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Dreamy1111 said:


> Staying in the moment... staying in the present... acknowledging my true self which is higher self... My thoughts are just wack! They are not real... the only thing that is real is me... the "I am"!


some straight up enlightened stuff going on here


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

I just realized that we have a wonderful feature that hide people's posts if we block them. I've been harassed by someone in another forum to the point that I was scared to post, every time I saw his avatar it triggered my PTSD, I could have read and replied by accident. I'm so happy that we have such safe features here! I can basically ban anyone who disrespect me from my life! 

*wolf rolls on back on a cushion* This is my home now.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Today was a much more tiring day than yesterday. There where a few more unexpected scary moments than yesterday too. Those moments went away quite quickly, but were extremely unsettling and had worries that things were taking a turn for the worst. Hopefully things get better as the week progresses, and not worse as they seem to be. I'm really feeling the tiredness now, and guess that that isn't helping things. But I really have never put so much energy into trying to be positive, and trying to be myself as I have done over the past few days. I'm really liking the experience, as (typical) things seem so much easier than they have ever been, but it is so so draining.


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Where has the delete posts option gone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It vanished


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

In The Shade said:


> Where has the delete posts option gone?


It should still be there, well it is for me...


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

herk said:


> some straight up enlightened stuff going on here


Yeah, not sure if I'm convincing myself of anything and if something is really happening but can't hurt to try. I have a ways to go before enlightenment that's for sure 0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's coming


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

that britney spears perfume commercial........her voice. *shudder*


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Going to boyfriend's friend's Halloween party. Nervous and excited because I can finally be Lana Kane from Archer. Will probably pregame at home to calm the nerves. I always thought his friends didn't like me. Please don't get sloppy and be foolish. Also, where can I get tech 9s lol?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Going to boyfriend's friend's Halloween party. Nervous and excited because I can finally be Lana Kane from Archer. Will probably pregame at home to calm the nerves. I always thought his friends didn't like me. Please don't get sloppy and be foolish. Also, where can I get tech 9s lol?


Oh sweet, I'm sure you'll have a blast.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You can't help who you fall in love with.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That thread, lol.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That thread, lol.


opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0-1=


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

There was a mosquito or brown moth in my room (I couldn't see it properly because of dim lighting). I felt too lazy to try to catch it and tried to step on it (I have slippers) (or make it giddy) and I actually killed it. I am not even that tall and I wasn't really expecting that. :um


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Murderer


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:um :lol


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Am I the only one that really exists? Noooo! That's too scary to think about...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

I wanna write a song with somebody right now ^-^ #feelinginspirational


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel dead.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

In a few more hours I will be 45 years old. Wow, depressing.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> In a few more hours I will be 45 years old. Wow, depressing.


Happy birthday in advance. 45 looks better than 44 tbh, an even and an odd number, just looks right to me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Happy birthday in advance. 45 looks better than 44 tbh, an even and an odd number, just looks right to me.


Thanks! Yeah, 44 seems like a transitional age. 45 is where the real goodness is! hehe, but dayum, I'm old lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Microwave meet your maker.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> In a few more hours I will be 45 years old. Wow, depressing.


Happy Birthday!!!

:hb:yay

And hey, you're only 8 in dog years.  (Source: http://www.onlineconversion.com/dogyears.htm)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

noydb said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> :hb:yay
> 
> And hey, you're only 8 in dog years.  (Source: http://www.onlineconversion.com/dogyears.htm)


Hey thanks! You're right!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Another day


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

We bought a toast and waffle maker yesterday and made waffles with banana, ice cream, chocolate spread, apple and some other things on top, they were delicious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Max Richter


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Attack!


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

♥♥♥Halsey♥♥♥


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Like a kick to the grundle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am in need of sleep again.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Upstairs, I feel mentally obese. Physically, I'm somewhat ok. uke sometimes I can't hate myself more than I already do.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

coeur_brise said:


> Upstairs, I feel mentally obese. Physically, I'm somewhat ok. uke sometimes I can't hate myself more than I already do.


You know, you really have a lot of negative self-talk coeur_brise. Stop. You're as beautiful (or more beautiful) than the people you compare yourself to when you talk down to yourself. If you had a bf, a loved one...a family member that talked about themselves like you talk about yourself sometimes...how would you feel? Seriously....

I read your posts here when I see them and I like, agree with what you have to say almost all of the time...

So. Stop. You have way too much self-hate.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

AllTheSame said:


> You know, you really have a lot of negative self-talk coeur_brise. Stop. You're as beautiful (or more beautiful) than the people you compare yourself to when you talk down to yourself. If you had a bf, a loved one...a family member that talked about themselves like you talk about yourself sometimes...how would you feel? Seriously....
> 
> I read your posts here when I see them and I like, agree with what you have to say almost all of the time...
> 
> So. Stop. You have way too much self-hate.


Thank you. I think, maybe, I'm not sure, that it's my brain chemistry just off or ****ed up. I can't stop thinking a certain way. Thinking that I'm a failure, worthless, always needing validation. I'm trying to have some compassion and to not feel sorry for myself though it's tough. Took a nap, it helped a little.
You're not so bad off yourself, really. Thanks for the kind words.

Edit: I'm definitely going to take it easy and lower this level of self mental torture. :|


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

coeur_brise said:


> Thank you. I think, maybe, I'm not sure, that it's my brain chemistry just off or ****ed up. I can't stop thinking a certain way. Thinking that I'm a failure, worthless, always needing validation. I'm trying to have some compassion and to not feel sorry for myself though it's tough. Took a nap, it helped a little.
> You're not so bad off yourself, really. Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Edit: I'm definitely going to take it easy and lower this level of self mental torture. :|


No problem. Remember you don't need anyone to validate your feelings, or who you are. It already is what it is...you don't have to prove any of it to...anyone. And you can have a little compassion for yourself without feeling sorry for yourself, it's possible lol. Give yourself a small break, it's OK to go easy on yourself sometimes. Sometimes there's a fine line between....self-deprecating...and self harm. You have to take care of yourself, take care of you. Give yourself a break


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> Like a kick to the grundle


The prime piece of real estate located conveniently between Scrotumburg and Anusville.

That has been my favorite definition on urban dictionary for years now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have not moved out of this chair in an hour.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> The prime piece of real estate located conveniently between Scrotumburg and Anusville.
> 
> That has been my favorite definition on urban dictionary for years now.


;-)

Also known as Taintsburgh and Goochland...hehe


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

You're not the first person to read this, but you are the most recent.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9 Seconds


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Battle rap nerd mode. Let's ****ing go!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8 Seconds


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

This is a piece of typed text...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7 Seconds


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

102.8 degrees, I'm probably going to die guys. Goodbye.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bai


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Amon said:


> 7 Seconds


What happened to 6 seconds? :smile2:


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Carolyne said:


> 102.8 degrees, I'm probably going to die guys. Goodbye.


Oh dear! Are you a baked critter? Wow that is too hot!

Editing because: I am kind of dense sometimes :blush and just realized you were talking about having a fever not the outside temp. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

That is the second most viewed video on youtube, one of only two to reach 2 *billion* views. Why? What's so special about this video? Gangnam style is #1 and that is obvious, I could have guessed that without even looking at the list. But this video?


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

It's because Paul Walker died isn't it? Mystery solved.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh I've made such cruel gruel
This cute video is in the top ten, lol


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

^ Interesting. 

I like when guys unintentionally call me princess. They don't even know it, but it makes me giddy inside. ^_^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nani?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dang - did I walk into an argument in this thread?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Carolyne said:


> That is the second most viewed video on youtube, one of only two to reach 2 *billion* views. Why? What's so special about this video? Gangnam style is #1 and that is obvious, I could have guessed that without even looking at the list. But this video?


:flush


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Carolyne said:


> That is the second most viewed video on youtube, one of only two to reach 2 *billion* views. Why? What's so special about this video? Gangnam style is #1 and that is obvious, I could have guessed that without even looking at the list. But this video?


Because it's for Paul :cry
And when it plays in the end of the movie it's so tragic :cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boredom killz


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Happy Halloween everybody! 

Hope your day is spooky and you get to stuff lots of candy down your face. ^_^

OooOoOoo says the ghost.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paxil fat :no


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

PrincessV said:


> Happy Halloween everybody!
> 
> Hope your day is spooky and you get to stuff lots of candy down your face. ^_^
> 
> OooOoOoo says the ghost.


I read that as "I hope you get lots of candy thrown at your face." Lol, ouch.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I read that as "I hope you get lots of candy thrown at your face." Lol, ouch.


Lol I'm not that mean!  Though I might seem like it.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

PrincessV said:


> Lol I'm not that mean!  Though I might seem like it.


 and Happy Halloween to you as well!


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> and Happy Halloween to you as well!


^_^ why thank you, I will try to make this a very happy halloween.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Master Chief: "Boo" 

Grunt: "Ah!" *Tosses Needler in the air*


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I heard some cat noises thinking there was a cat outside in this cold. I wasn't sure if they'd let an animal here. I was in studying room and suddenly a puffy cat came inside. It was so surprising. Now, she's wandering. I think I won't be able to finish my work because of caring about her. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boom


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

First year in forever that I did not buy Halloween candy.... usually don't get any trick or treaters anyway but I usually buy candy. Maybe next year....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Or tomorrow since they'll still be on sale


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Redrum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Redrum


:laugh:


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

new white lies album is so good


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

And the next day, and the next day ugh


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Impulsively bought a Game Boy Advance just like the one I had when I was a kid for $70 and spending money is painful but I'm so excited


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol...

$1,115 for this:










$920 for this:









why would anyone plop down money for these clothes? do the the people that buy these clothes like wasting money or something? they don't even look good.....they look ridiculous.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

makes me think of David Byrne's big suit.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Apparently I talked in my sleep tonight lol. My roommate (sometimes she talks in her sleep too) said that she thought I was talking to her but she didn't understand anything. I hope I didn't say something embarrassing.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ok, last one....i think.

$2390!  this one is maybe the worst one i've seen from this brand (vetements):










oh...nope. i found an even worse jacket, but i'll spare this thread from more.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I sometimes feel like this phone changes my true words to random incorrect words :sus.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I dunno...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

*Burp!!!*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nani


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

If you don't have anyone to hug, hug yourself!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It seems that individual is making a big deal over nothing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@nopersonoperating
I hope nobody actually buys those.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

This is a sentence, not a very long one mind, but it's still a sentence.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I went for a bike ride earlier and stopped by the hospital. They have a pond and this little gazebo next to it. The thing is a spider death trap. All around/inside it are spider webs with huge spiders on every web. I was too afraid to even step inside it. :afr


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I've got blisters on my fingers!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> I went for a bike ride earlier and stopped by the hospital. They have a pond and this little gazebo next to it. The thing is a spider death trap. All around/inside it are spider webs with huge spiders on every web. I was too afraid to even step inside it. :afr


Burn it to the ground!
No, that's mean :/


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I hope I won't trip, fall and break some of my body parts one day while climbing stairs with that huge folder. I almost did a few times and feel like a torture carrying it. I'll eventually have to buy 35cmx50cm one (though I still have to use that big one for bigger papers and cardboard).


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Burn it to the ground!
> *No, that's mean* :/


It's also arson. lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

anything


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We are the future.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything in this thread


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

It's a cruel, cruel world.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Was going to ask a question in Relationships, but I feel like it'd devolve into arguing and get messy, so I think I'll refrain.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

We sow the seed, nature grows the seed and then we eat the seed...


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Hilarious.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Plaster


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's like they have been punched in the head.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

reminder, distance


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Immortal & Powerful


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

What makes me annoyed in our lessons is some students' eagerness of randomly criticizing other students' works saying they're trying to help. Yesterday, I was drawing and someone came (I don't even know her name) and said "If you keep drawing like that, they'll say that you're scribbling." I said I correct them afterwards and said that the instructors didn't say anything about it. She still insisted showing it herself and I just had to say I don't need help clearly. People's nosiness like that makes me very annoyed.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:wtf


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I can think of six thin things, but I can think of six thick things too.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Help! I'm trapped in a weird reality. Sometimes it's good; sometimes it's really, really bad.......


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Trooper said:


> I can think of six thin things, but I can think of six thick things too.


Thanks for the funny post! Cracked me up :lol


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Dreamy1111 said:


> Thanks for the funny post! Cracked me up :lol


Lol, glad it cheered someone up. :grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bruxism rocks.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Bruxism rocks.


My sister used to sleep with a mouth guard.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> My sister used to sleep with a mouth guard.


 I get it once in a while - Paroxetine is a mess that way :sigh.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm going to try 'brain dumping' tomorrow morning. I have to remember to put my notebook and a pen next to my bed tonight.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm having so much fun right now with my two daughters doing...nothing. We're waiting on my son to get out of a UIL band competition. We're in the car singing together and dancing to various dance mixes. My youngest just taught me how to dance to Ju Ju on that Beat lmao. She said my dance moves suck but I don't care it's been fun 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> I'm having so much fun right now with my two daughters doing...nothing. We're waiting on my son to get out of a UIL band competition. We're in the car singing together and dancing to various dance mixes. My youngest just taught me how to dance to Ju Ju on that Beat lmao. She said my dance moves suck but I don't care it's been fun
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


You will be talking about that years from now :lol.

"Remember that time we tried to teach you......"

It's a priceless moment.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I feel like dying


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

Please no. :hug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This will not


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I just want to cuddle her.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I seem to attract married folks. Problem is that I think I'm crushing on one...and I'm almost positive that 'they' fancy me back... Oops. :/

_I don't intend to be some homewrecker, but damn... Also wanting to keep this at minimal since they may or may not see this, assuming that they found me based on screen name._


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Overdrive said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> I'm having so much fun right now with my two daughters doing...nothing. We're waiting on my son to get out of a UIL band competition. We're in the car singing together and dancing to various dance mixes. My youngest just taught me how to dance to Ju Ju on that Beat lmao. She said my dance moves suck but I don't care it's been fun
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Good for you! I can feel the happiness and the togetherness!  You go!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anon


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> You will be talking about that years from now .
> 
> "Remember that time we tried to teach you......"
> 
> It's a priceless moment.


Lol yeah. They actually got me really good one time. My youngest was teaching me how to do the whip and nay nay a few months ago, and I didn't notice my son was videoing the whole thing. That ended up on YouTube lol. They're awesome kids, we have a lot of fun together.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Dreamy1111 said:


> Good for you! I can feel the happiness and the togetherness!  You go!


Thank you lol. I really wouldn't do that in front of anyone but my kids.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

China


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I set my clock. It took a while for the Windows7 background clock to sync with the main computer clock. I had the time checked with the Atomic clock.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

January 1st


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

So I tried the limited edition coconut M&M's.....they basically taste like regular ones and after biting them in half I don't see a sufficient amount of coconut. They are still nice though.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

"You are what you eat". 

I am currently a chocolate orange digestive biscuit...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't see much out here


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Can still hear the sounds of fireworks going off at various places in the distance.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

must've been pretty embarrassing...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Stop being a creep!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Change is coming


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nopersonoperating said:


> must've been pretty embarrassing...


Somebody did leave the seat up.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

I hate myself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It's 7pm, and it feels like midnight.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's 7pm, and it feels like midnight.


Well the clocks did go back an hour, or five.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Or six


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The hour hand on one of my clocks shifted. At noon, it was between the 12 and 1. I guess it couldn't decide.

Now, I have to get a screwdriver to put it back in place :stu.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

test


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failed


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm not amused


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither am I


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

fool's
gold
.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Cyberpunk


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm in such a truly odd place right now. From feeling dejected, rejected and unwanted, I feel but I slight hint of acknowledgement, even needed. My brother wants to hang out, how odd of him in such a time. Coworkers say hi to me. How odd a behaviour. Let's savor this while it lasts. Perhaps the entire world is sharing this same moment of madness too.

I need to pee. And I need more potato chips. What else is new, different and exciting.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Woke up 4 times last night, what the hell.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Wish I could permanently delete some memories. :bash


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Carolyne said:


> Woke up 4 times last night, what the hell.


It's your conscience telling u to vote Hillary!


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

Terrified to go to work today.....no idea why. I even woke up 3 hours early and cant sleep I'm so anxious.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been spending so much money lately...damn.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I've been spending so much money lately...damn.


My god, me too. At least I get paid this Thursday.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> At least I get paid this Thursday.


Omg me too. :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Omg me too. :lol


Haha, and I will also be spending it again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> Haha, and I will also be spending it again.


Same lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah nah nah nah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to crash nap tonight.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I wonder what's gonna be on TV tonight. /sarcasm

I might just put on a movie, or play some games until about 10 or 11. I just don't feel like watching a blow by blow, minute by minute update, and a bunch of idiot reporters trying to be the first to call the race when it's way, way too early. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

N E Thing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


> Nah nah nah nah


Hey hey hey


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I thought about laying in my bed for a few minutes after my lesson which lasted 9 am to 4 pm. I woke up at 10 pm. Now, I don't feel sleepy at all. I need to regulate my sleeping schedule, it started to put me in trouble. (At least I have a lesson tomorrow afternoon).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Hey hey hey


Goodbye


----------



## DomR94 (Nov 8, 2016)

I wish I had friends


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Ordering Dominos :boogie


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

This is not necessary. Ever.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

@kivi 














:hb:banana








*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*














:yay:drunk


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

noydb said:


> @kivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O Thank you so much . Though, I deleted my post thinking it asks for celebration.

I just ate outside on my own for today and that's all. This made me happy, though. :lol


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

kivi said:


> :O Thank you so much . Though, I deleted my post thinking it asks for celebration.
> 
> I just ate outside on my own for today and that's all. This made me very happy, though. :lol


I saw that the post disappeared and I was like _:O Did I imagine it?!!_ 
Well, enjoy the rest of your birthday! Sucks that you had an exam on it!


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

noydb said:


> I saw that the post disappeared and I was like _:O Did I imagine it?!!_
> Well, enjoy the rest of your birthday! Sucks that you had an exam on it!


Thank you . My exam went well so it wasn't that bad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness..


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i've been up 35 hrs.


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

A confession: I have a weakness for fanfictions and love reading other people's works.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Can no longer login to this site through tapatalk, anyone else have this problem?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it kind of sounds like i'm crying when i laugh at stuff sometimes.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

39 hrs.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I hope I've made the right decision. By the time I find out, it'll be too late to do anything about it. :? 
No matter what happens now, I guess I have no choice but to accept it.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Fighting cats can be so noisy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*insert cryptic statement here*


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

We'd rather pay for riot squads
Than pump your ghetto back to life
We let your schools decay on purpose


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I like how an image I took is on an album










https://recklessandblacknite.bandcamp.com/releases

(P.S. This isn't advertising, not actually my kind of music, just proud I did a job that got onto a local musicians album cover).


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I Feel it All - Feist


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Bring on another lonely, miserable, working day.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

 :hug


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm here too early. I'm hungry but food is too expensive here.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> @Crisigv
> 
> :hug


thanks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I only like night time because it makes me feel calm.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Three are lots of gnats flying around this restaurant


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> Three are lots of gnats flying around this restaurant


Try not to eat any.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Agh >.>


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Today I found out that my lisp exists supposedly because that thing underneath my tongue (the frenulum, apparently) is underdeveloped. Unfortunately for me, no one gives a **** about this and continues to make fun of me anyway. Yay.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Try not to eat any.


Them is extree protein


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

You're welcome. :hug


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Time to get my buzz going


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I bought chocolate, i'm not sorry.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> I bought chocolate, i'm not sorry.


The only thing you should be sorry for is not sharing!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> The only thing you should be sorry for is not sharing!


Lol, I finished it in two seconds, i'm such a pig!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The mist is coming


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Dear Girl I Never Met, 

I remember the first week of college I was walking down the street and you gave me a smile and I remember thinking you were really cute and I tried to remember your face but I kept forgetting it. All night for the next week I had thought of a way to approach you but I was scared, I was nervous, I was lonely I wanted someone more than anything. 

Then I started seeing you with another guy, at first it was just eating lunch together, next it was going back to each others place, and before I knew it you had become boyfriend and girlfriend on October 8th of 2016, about a month after college started.

I will admit I cried and I felt bad, a ton of regret because that could have been me, I could have been that guy, but I failed because I was too scared. Now the only question I can ever ask is what if?

It still doesn't feel good to see you to go into each others rooms, to kiss in the lobby. But I use it as motivation, because i'm at my best when i'm angry, it's as if i'm mentally saying to myself, oh yeah I will find love, watch me!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

aaaaahhhhhhhhHhhhhhHh!!! ^__^


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Shimmy, shimmy, cocoa pop. Shimmy, shimmy, rock. Shimmy, shimmy, cocoa pop. Shimmy, shimmy, rock. I met a girlfriend - a triscuit. She said, a triscuit - a biscuit. Ice cream, soda pop, vanilla on the top. Ooh, Shelly's out, walking down the street, ten times a week. I read it. I said it. I stole my momma's credit. I'm cool. I'm hot. Sock me in the stomach three more times.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@Whatev what an awesome movie that was. My kids missed out on some awesome movies because they're too young and missed them. That's one I had them watch and they loved it.


----------



## InfamousD (Sep 13, 2016)

Whatev said:


> *Shimmy, shimmy, cocoa pop*. Shimmy, shimmy, rock. Shimmy, shimmy, cocoa pop. Shimmy, shimmy, rock. I met a girlfriend - a triscuit. She said, a triscuit - a biscuit. Ice cream, soda pop, vanilla on the top. Ooh, Shelly's out, walking down the street, ten times a week. I read it. I said it. I stole my momma's credit. I'm cool. I'm hot. Sock me in the stomach three more times.


That first part is from a Kid Rock song -


----------



## InfamousD (Sep 13, 2016)

I almost forgot... @AllTheSame, make your kids listen to that song, I can vouch for its effectiveness for healthy psychological development, not to mention it also got me through high school, and look at me now, I'm only slightly disturbed.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@InfamousD nah I'm good but thanks for the tips on parenting my kids lmao.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Whoa, it's like a postcard. "Dear sir, kicking @$$ in outer space, wish you were here." - Random ODST 


I heard that, [email protected]$$. - Sgt. Johnson


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:dial I think these smilies are a bit dated. They should update them and add some new ones.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dreaming1111 said:


> :dial I think these smilies are a bit dated. They should update them and add some new ones.


:agree


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Dreaming1111 said:


> :dial I think these smilies are a bit dated. They should update them and add some new ones.





SamanthaStrange said:


> :agree


Hahaha, that's funny.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Tylenol PM Simply Sleepy does *nothing* for me. And that's literally what it's for, a night time sleep aid to help you fall asleep. I don't feel any different after taking it. NyQuil cold & flu relief is the only thing that makes me drowsy. But I don't want to take that on a regular basis because that's not what it's meant for. I need to get some ****ing sleep and I don't know how.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

a doggo is a pupper


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...What have I become 
My sweetest friend 
Everyone I know goes away 
In the end...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

RIP Leon Russell


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

funnynihilist said:


> RIP Leon Russell


hmm. my mom would play one of that guy's songs a lot when i was a kid. i can't even remember the name of it right now, though. eeh.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

nopersonoperating said:


> hmm. my mom would play one of that guy's songs a lot when i was a kid. i can't even remember the name of it right now, though. eeh.


Tightrope?

I think that was his biggest hit.

But he had lot's of good songs.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm testing something


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I actually hate Sunday, too.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't let the sunshine fool ya


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - just more stuff coming up out of the woodwork.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Rest in peace Erik, I regret that I will never be able to meet you in person and tell just how much you inspire me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Everything bores me


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I could put scallions, leeks and negi on anything. I love the onion family.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

How bout dem Cowboys?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sitting here hugging my pillow for comfort...


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Need to man up and accept the harsh truth


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Damn this bed feels good.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sleeptastic, pink basket, weak plastic beanbag magnets. 
Goodnight SAS.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Sleeptastic, pink basket, weak plastic beanbag magnets.
> Goodnight SAS.


Good night cutie


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Getting some real nostalgic feels from this song.. it's taking me to a magical time and place. Bless the 90s


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

coeur_brise said:


> Getting some real nostalgic feels from this song.. it's taking me to a magical time and place. Bless the 90s


Goddamn, you half Japaneeese girls. Do it to me every time. I always asked my ex to sing that part for me, just that one part. And he wouldn't.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I loves me some pumpkin spice. It's that time of year again. *sigh* I don't know of many women that go for these though....unless you're just really in love with that scent. I guess *shrug*


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> I loves me some pumpkin spice. It's that time of year again. *sigh* I don't know of many women that go for these though....unless you're just really in love with that scent. I guess *shrug*


Is this is a real thing!? Im dying inside right now.. Haha. I need to send this to one of my exes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> I loves me some pumpkin spice. It's that time of year again. *sigh* I don't know of many women that go for these though....unless you're just really in love with that scent. I guess *shrug*





Rainy Cakes said:


> Is this is a real thing!? Im dying inside right now.. Haha. I need to send this to one of my exes.


Tampax was there.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:wtf


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Rainy Cakes said:


> Is this is a real thing!? Im dying inside right now.. Haha. I need to send this to one of my exes.


No lol not a real thing. I just thought it was funny....people going overboard....everything is pumpkin spice now. At least I hope it's not a real thing ffs. Though if it was, I'm sure some woman out there would buy it lmao.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Generalize my disease, I need a taste of what it's like. Living off the fat of kings, I play the scab at your hunger strike.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#1


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

It's snowing! :O


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

b
a
n


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

What the hell am I going to do in Germany for 14 hours? Time to start reading up on cool places to hit up...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I broke my vacuum this morning.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a nap when I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Blah blah blah, raise my post count, blah blah blah.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Crisigv said:


> Blah blah blah, raise my post count, blah blah blah.


If that's in reference to what I said in another thread, you're reading too much into it.

(Sorry if not, it just seems oddly specific)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Mc Borg said:


> If that's in reference to what I said in another thread, you're reading too much into it.
> 
> (Sorry if not, it just seems oddly specific)


Lol, nope. Never saw the post you're talking about. Just came out of nowhere. I'm bored...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Crisigv said:


> Lol, nope. Never saw the post you're talking about. Just came out of nowhere. I'm bored...


Ah, okay. lol


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I took a nap when I probably shouldn't have.


Not while driving, hopefully ?. :eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Trooper said:


> Not while driving, hopefully ?. :eek


:lol - I was already at home. I laid down, put a blanket over me and that was it.

I have to be asleep in an hour. 
I may need melatonin help.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol - I was already at home. I laid down, put a blanket over me and that was it.
> 
> I have to be asleep in an hour.
> I may need melatonin help.


Ah good, I was a little worried for a moment there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Trooper said:


> Ah good, I was a little worried for a moment there.


It just occurred to me, I did leave that statement wide open :afr

I do commute a lot, but that has never happened.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fishy Fish Fish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Normal high 51F.......Currently 70F


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

are there any men (that aren't elderly) out there that don't have tattoos these days or don't want them

?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Silence


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

nopersonoperating said:


> are there any men (that aren't elderly) out there that don't have tattoos these days or don't want them
> 
> ?


*raises hand*


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> *raises hand*


good, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

time and time again 
you hear me call 
and darling then 
you know i need you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Stay positive.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nopersonoperating said:


> are there any men (that aren't elderly) out there that don't have tattoos these days or don't want them
> 
> ?





Mc Borg said:


> *raises hand*





nopersonoperating said:


> good, lol.


tattoos? Nope. The naked ladiess would get fat and stretched out.


----------



## Alretidead (Nov 16, 2015)

"Jo kikaraat ventrijka ce luni jo nosiega"


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I want to let the sun wrap its arms around me and bathe my skin in water cool and cleansing and feel what it's like to be new


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Anything


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Seems like Onision and his wife broke up with their girlfriend Billie last week and Onision also had a falling out with his only friend Cyr because Cyr didn't vote for Hillary and Billie's best friend Ayalla dated Social Repose for 6 weeks before and now it's revealed that he cheated on her with multiple women and he likes twisted sex /youtubedrama.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fail


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

McDonald's oatmeal is not bad when you are in the mood for it.


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

There are so many houses in the world, its insane, i dont know what to do about it.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Lmao. Oh my God, some people really are their own worst enemies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I made chicken soup at 1:30am. Yes, it was from a packet that I add eight cups of water to.....and it cost $3.79, but it's gooooooood. I even added my own chicken, turkey bacon, and some extra noodles!


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Michael Voltaggio sounds so passionate when he talks. I'd love to have top bants with him.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm hungry


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Almonds with coffee and chocolate with rose hip tea







(I don't even eat that much chocolate but they go so well with each other)

Also I need to go to the market to buy things but I just took a shower. I'm afraid of my hair freezing outside.


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Thread closed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Lol, I pulled her jacket very strongly thinking it was mine ugh. (though what is it doing on my seat? :lol)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

11:45am and still in bed.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Pronounced as one letter, 
And written with three, 
Two letters there are, 
And two only in me. 
I’m double, I’m single, 
I’m black blue and gray, 
I’m read from both ends, 
And the same either way.


----------



## MellyWelly (Nov 18, 2016)

Woooaaahhhhhh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is 30 degrees F colder now than it was 24 hours ago.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> I made chicken soup at 1:30am. Yes, it was from a packet that I add eight cups of water to.....and it cost $3.79, but it's gooooooood. I even added my own chicken, turkey bacon, and some extra noodles!


Yum! Can I have some? LOL! I love chicken soup. Chicken noodle soup especially. Comfort food :smile2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dreaming1111 said:


> Yum! Can I have some? LOL! I love chicken soup. Chicken noodle soup especially. Comfort food :smile2:


Yep - it was a mix that I added eight cups of water to. Boil the water, then put in the mix. I also added a can of chicken breast, drained and sliced up, and some extra rotini noodles. Ten minutes on medium heat and it's all good.

I'll have to find the brand name. I would normally buy it half-price clearance, but I went for the full price since it looked good. It has sliced carrots, peas, and corn in it! I liked how it thickened up as it cooled. The chicken came part a bit so you see it in the broth.

It would be neat to make it from scratch someday.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

My mood is plummeting.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

There is nothing to do and it's as cold as a witch's tit outside.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

@millenniumman75

Going to try this recipe. I sometimes use rotisserie chicken in my recipes and it looks like that will be perfect. TY :grin2:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yep - it was a mix that I added eight cups of water to. Boil the water, then put in the mix. I also added a can of chicken breast, drained and sliced up, and some extra rotini noodles. Ten minutes on medium heat and it's all good.
> 
> I'll have to find the brand name. I would normally buy it half-price clearance, but I went for the full price since it looked good. It has sliced carrots, peas, and corn in it! I liked how it thickened up as it cooled. The chicken came part a bit so you see it in the broth.
> 
> It would be neat to make it from scratch someday.


You bring the soup, I bring the cupcakes. We'll have a big SASsy party! :b
:drunk:banana :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dreaming1111 said:


> @*millenniumman75*
> 
> Going to try this recipe. I sometimes use rotisserie chicken in my recipes and it looks like that will be perfect. TY :grin2:





Gothic Cupcakes said:


> You bring the soup, I bring the cupcakes. We'll have a big SASsy party! :b
> :drunk:banana :lol


It's a "I am not going to let winter get me down SASsy party" :lol :yay :hb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a friend. She has no shame. I'm assuming it is liberating in many many ways. In other news, the day I found out bog butter was discovered, I was so naive (and excited) and thought.. is it edible? Sadly no, it's rancid, hardened and beyond edible. Hmm. Still, pretty cool to find a huge chunk of butter from 3,000 years ago.


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

What is this threadddd


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a disappointment.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Why am I always so hungry before bed? >.<


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish I could dance like this. So cool.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blob


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Amon said:


> Blob


My favorite post so far today!

I really have nothing to add to this thread.
Thanksgiving is coming. Not real excited about that.
Looking at buying a Bluetooth speaker but they all look like crap.
Anyone have any recommendations on that?
I'm looking for a bigger one that stays on a shelf permanent, not a portable one.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I miss having Thanksgiving and Christmas break......could use one now.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

What did I dooooooo!!!!!!!!! Dear God help me. I went grocery shopping last night and bought a huge, huuuge jar of Nutella. Huge. And I live alone. By myself. With no one else. If that jar is empty in a few days I can't blame it on my roommate, or my significant other, or the dog. It's....just me.

OK. Don't be stupid. It's a huge jar. Do things in moderation for once, you dumb motherfuqr. You don't have to eat the whole jar in 24 hours. Please. Please don't do that. Please don't.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Trooper said:


> Pronounced as one letter,
> And written with three,
> Two letters there are,
> And two only in me.
> ...


OMG, _I figured it out on my own_! :boogie I feel so smart now!

...

Everybody else probably figured it out a lot faster than I did. ops


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

^ I don't like the way that wittle bunny wabbit is trying to stare me down, I think it's about to go into attack mode.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I was thinking about a word in my first language (which is translated as "fruit" in google translate but it doesn't mean the same thing, I don't know if there's word for it but it's mostly used for dried, nut like things). It is actually a sentence, too, meaning "someone has eaten". I feel like it randomly gives an answer when you didn't need one and I find it funny. (It also gives a "gossip" sense because of the grammar of it.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kivi said:


> I was thinking about a word in my first language (which is translated as "fruit" in google translate but it doesn't mean the same thing, I don't know if there's word for it but it's mostly used for dried, nut like things). It is actually a sentence, too, meaning "someone has eaten". I feel like it randomly gives an answer when you didn't need one and I find it funny. (It also gives a "gossip" sense because of the grammar of it.)


There are "dates" that are nut-like fruits, not to be confused with the calendar or an outing. :lol


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> ^ I don't like the way that wittle bunny wabbit is trying to stare me down, I think it's about to go into attack mode.


Maybe you just need an intensifying cat?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Maybe you just need an intensifying cat?


Eeeek! Ffs yeah I'd back up. Looks like they mean business. That whole body language just says "come at me bro" lol.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Went to the dentist for the first time in about 5 years. Thought I was developing a cavity, turns out it's a pit and all teeth are healthy, so I'm still cavity free (somehow). Also found out I do have bottom wisdom teeth but they've never bothered coming through.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need sleep.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> Eeeek! Ffs yeah I'd back up. Looks like they mean business. That whole body language just says "come at me bro" lol.


Haha, some angry cats around here :b

"We're not all angry!"


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Keep the cat pics coming.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Keep the cat pics coming.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Soon


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


> .


.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> .


.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Today is the day when peoples weight scales will break


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Today, 06:29 PM


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6:30pm


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I have to go to the mall again. I need a belt because I can't wear my pants except for the high waisted ones (it's because I lost weight, though don't know how much) and an apron (we'll do something with paints next week).


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm good for nothing. I'm useless. I'm a pointless human being.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

nervousnervousnervousnervousnerv


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm putting whipped cream on everything! Someone stop me lol I can't wait until all this junk food is gone.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Carolyne said:


> I'm putting whipped cream on everything! Someone stop me lol I can't wait until all this junk food is gone.


That's the spirit!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The darkness in the light


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn it's cold


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I really need to learn about what they did in those lesson I missed as soon as possible (also homeworks).

---

I've been thinking about piercing my ears one more time (I'm going too fast, I pierced my firsts this year). There're so many beautiful earrings and one pair doesn't feel enough.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

The light in the darkness...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Berceuse Héroïque


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I wish I could have done this on so many occasions.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well tonight I'm told her that I'm not going to call her anymore because I hate one way phone conversations. Ain't no one got time for that ****!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah BLah


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Alright, I'll stop feeling sorry for myself by Thursday, but until then...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mind as well do some Christmas shopping today, it is cyber Monday.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Mind as well do some Christmas shopping today, it is cyber Monday.


I think you said your sister wanted make up.. there's a brand www.thebalm.com and they are having a 50 percent off sale! I just bought an eyeshadow pallette and highlight trio for $40 (including shipping). If she likes eyeshadow I would go for one of their pallettes. Cute packaging and nice, quality shadows!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm,should go for a walk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I made Beavis.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I think you said your sister wanted make up.. there's a brand www.thebalm.com and they are having a 50 percent off sale! I just bought an eyeshadow pallette and highlight trio for $40 (including shipping). If she likes eyeshadow I would go for one of their pallettes. Cute packaging and nice, quality shadows!


I got her the sephora brush set she wanted, thanks though. :smile2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am looking forward to more time off.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Yes!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Carolyne said:


> Yes!


I want one! :b


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Mezzanine


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Overdrive said:


> Mezzanine


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Writing anything
Writing anything
Why don't we sing?
Why don't we sing?
Hey look it's a lion.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Lester Roquefort (Nov 29, 2016)

Anything.

Heh, sorry, i'm a smart ***.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I've fallen and I can't get up :fall


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this real life?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeap


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

_*What
*__*if
*_​_*I
*_​_*wrote
*__*anything
*_​_*but
*_​_*it
*__*was
*_​_*actually
*_​_*enough
*__*for
*_​_*it
*_​_*to
*__*be
*_​_*called
*_​_*something
*_​_*while
*_​_*I
*_​_*decide
*__*whether
*_​_*or
*_​_*not
*__*I
*_​_*should
*_​_*eat
*__*some
*_​_*sandwiches?*_​


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> _*What
> *__*if
> *_​_*I
> *_​_*wrote
> ...


Well, it all depends on what kind of sandwiches.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Well, it all depends on what kind of sandwiches.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I cnduo't bvleiee taht I culod aulaclty uesdtannrd waht I was rdnaieg. Unisg the icndeblire pweor of the hmuan mnid, aocdcrnig to rseecrah at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mttaer in waht oderr the lterets in a wrod are, the olny irpoamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rhgit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whoutit a pboerlm. Tihs is bucseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey ltteer by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Aaznmig, huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghhuot slelinpg was ipmorantt! See if yuor fdreins can raed tihs too.

I haet oyu lal


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My brain is broken.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

gunner21 said:


> I cnduo't bvleiee taht I culod aulaclty uesdtannrd waht I was rdnaieg. Unisg the icndeblire pweor of the hmuan mnid, aocdcrnig to rseecrah at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mttaer in waht oderr the lterets in a wrod are, the olny irpoamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rhgit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whoutit a pboerlm. Tihs is bucseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey ltteer by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Aaznmig, huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghhuot slelinpg was ipmorantt! See if yuor fdreins can raed tihs too.
> 
> I haet oyu lal


i imagined someone talking w/ their mouth closed when reading that, lol.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I wish I could just freeze time. Or at least just freeze the world and people around me. I could really use it. Things around me and intervening outside forces are just moving and coming at me too fast.



gunner21 said:


> I cnduo't bvleiee taht I culod aulaclty uesdtannrd waht I was rdnaieg. Unisg the icndeblire pweor of the hmuan mnid, aocdcrnig to rseecrah at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mttaer in waht oderr the lterets in a wrod are, the olny irpoamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rhgit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whoutit a pboerlm. Tihs is bucseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey ltteer by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Aaznmig, huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghhuot slelinpg was ipmorantt! See if yuor fdreins can raed tihs too.
> 
> I haet oyu lal


I cna raed all of taht no porbelm. Waht deos taht etntial? Deos tihs maen my brian is vsisaully & lignisutcailly felixbel? Deos tihs maen I am samrt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Trash


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

What did you call me??!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Someone get that baby a stock portfolio


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey Santa, you stink!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Is this real life?


He sells (for a "donation") those big buckets of food that last 25 years or something.

His first wife died of cancer - they divorced while he was in prison for fraud (from the Praise the Lord ministry).










They made a spoof of the couple on Saturday Night Live - Jan Hooks and Phil Hartman.









She was a cut-up, though :lol. After the divorce, she was given a talk show with Jm. J. Bullock (known for his role as "Monroe Ficus" from Too Close For Comfort in the 1980s). Those two were HILARIOUS!






Sadly, she died of cancer in 1992.

That pair had the number one song of the year (and the week I was born!)
Captain and Toni Tennille were married until this year.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Where the hell is my cat? I miss him. Why am I sleeping alone right now? I'm ready to go get him, why didn't he follow me upstairs? I'm bored...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was sore before I ran tonight.

Now, I am really sore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salad


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

It's late, well I actually stayed up all night... lol. Thinking about a boy... listening to the song, "don't let me down." Thinking that he f-cking let me down.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

PrincessV said:


> It's late, well I actually stayed up all night... lol. Thinking about a boy... listening to the song, "don't let me down." Thinking that he f-cking let me down.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I overslept today.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Rain to ice in two seconds


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This has been a week of gloomy weather for sure


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"Heaven and happiness do not exist. That's your parents' way to justify the crime of having brought you into this world. What exists is reality, the tough reality, this slaughterhouse we've come to die in, if not to kill and to eat the animals, our fellow creatures. Therefore, do not reproduce, do not repeat the crimes committed against you, do not give back the same, evil paid with evil, as imposing life is the ultimate crime. Do not disturb the unborn, let them be in the peace of nothingness." -Fernando Vallejo


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I went outside this afternoon and saw that everywhere was full of white. :O I saw it snowing here before but it's the first time I see it staying on the ground here! I'm so excited! (I come from a place where it never snows so it's why I'm that excited  )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kivi said:


> I went outside this afternoon and saw that everywhere was full of white. :O I saw it snowing here before but it's the first time I see it staying on the ground here! I'm so excited! (I come from a place where it never snows so it's why I'm that excited  )


You are totally making me want to check my extended forecast :lol.

I heard next Saturday may be some snow for me - a high of 27F on Friday 12/9. That's cold.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything in this thread


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Amon said:


> Anything in this thread


There should be a counter that resets to zero every time someone posts that in this thread.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Estillum said:


>


Rick always knows just what to say


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just saw a man hold the car door open for his wife. So sweet, and not something you see too often.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I wish I could have done this on so many occasions.


That happens on most dates from what I hear (ignoring date when bored).  



Crisigv said:


> My brain is broken.


Brain is fine, maybe just tired? 



Crisigv said:


> Where the hell is my cat? I miss him. Why am I sleeping alone right now? I'm ready to go get him, why didn't he follow me upstairs? I'm bored...


Did you say cat?  :grin2:

Chin up. 



Crisigv said:


> Rain to ice in two seconds


Hail storm?



Crisigv said:


> Just saw a man hold the car door open for his wife. So sweet, and not something you see too often.


I often do that for my mum. Sometimes people ask, do I need help when open door and help her out of the car. You should have seen these women at a mall on a park bench that were watching as I got her out of the car, ran to get her things on other side of car, etc, they seem amazed.  

But my mum sacrificed a lot for me (went without sometimes), so me spoiling her is to say thank you for being a great mum.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

"No. I won't let you go off on your own again, Seth. I won't let you disappear from my sight when I just got you back. I can't do that to myself. I just can't. If me being selfish means that I can wake up next to you for one more day, then I will be selfish"

"Stop Michaela. You know I have to do this. He's not going to stop unless I-"

"Unless you what? Throw away everything you have done to get to this point? You can't turn back, Seth. Not now"

"I have to"

"No, you don't. You don't need to continue to sacrifice yourself anymore. We all promised that we will release you from your hell. You have to believe in us, Seth. You have to believe in me"

"I'm sorry, chae, but I don't want to watch the people I love and care about die in front of me again. This is my battle, you understand? And mine alone. Just please...stay away from me" 

^
When you're bored of studying so you started to make dialogues for the characters in the story you've been writing since 5 years ago .-.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

@ANX1 -I'll bet you she notices and appreciates it all too! Sounds like you lucked out and got one of the good moms -and she in turn,got one of the good sons!!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Still Waters

She does in her own way (mentions it).

I think she was raised well by good parents and raised me in a similar way on her own, making all the sacrifices mums do when on their own.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I ordered a margarita today and the waitress said do you have your ID? I swear she was looking at it for a good 3mins, lol. I'm 26 damn, lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I ordered a margarita today and the waitress said do you have your ID? I swear she was looking at it for a good 3mins, lol. I'm 26 damn, lol.


Do you have a moe and chin fluff in the photo on ID?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> I ordered a margarita today and the waitress said do you have your ID? I swear she was looking at it for a good 3mins, lol. I'm 26 damn, lol.


Enjoy it while you can! At my age they only card me because they "have" to!
Otherwise maybe she was just checking you out, LOL!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Blah


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Blah


:hug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Anything?

There once was a taco named Gregory. I met greg (for short) while I walked down the street. He cheerfully said "hello, how's your day sir?" I stood stunned by the fact a taco was engaging in a conversation with me, I stuttered "y-y-you're a taco!!! And you're talking to me!!!"
He laughed and said "Don't fret son, everyone in this world is unique, it doesn't matter where you're from, you're special"
And then I ate him. F*** yeah tacos!!!


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

that was one of the more interesting posts of the day


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I talked to a store manager today, who was really trying to help me out. Gotta love those, because well, not everyone does. But most of mine do, and he actually called his boss to see if he could get the OK for me to set up a display. Or even just a smaller one. And "nope". No go.

And I understand. But I'm going to remind you of this conversation two weeks from now, when it's less than a week until Christmas, when you're out of product, and some of your customers are beyond pissed off because you didn't take care of them. I'm going to subtly remind you that we had this conversation. And then you're going to remember. And then you're going to remind your boss that we both tried to get a display in, and you shut us down. You are going to have no one to blame but yourself, because all this is in my sales calls, you dumb motherfuqr lol. I'm going to show this to my boss' boss' boss, who isn't really my boss, but who represents your company, who buys from us, who makes the big decisions with us, who wonders what happened when sales figures aren't what they expected. I'm ready for that, if that happens. Are you? Meh....no, I don't think you are. I think you might end up standing there like a dumb*** wondering why you didn't allow us to get product in when everyone wanted it, at the most crucial time of the year. I think you're gonna have some 'splainin to do. I on the other hand, will have nothing to explain because I'm covering my ***. Uggghhhh......you are so thickheaded. You are probably going to ask me to try to get you product when it's waaaay, way too late. You'll probably forget we even had this conversation today. But I'll remind you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> Do you have a moe and chin fluff in the photo on ID?


I do. :laugh:



Dreaming1111 said:


> Enjoy it while you can! At my age they only card me because they "have" to!
> Otherwise maybe she was just checking you out, LOL!


They have to? How old are you? But idk I just think she legit thought I was under 21, lol.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

"Why do we walk to school daddy" said the child to his father as he walked beside him.
"So we can see life" said the father, "look around you, look at the beauty in the world. It's hidden behind all of the buildings but it's there. Behind every corner is something beautiful." 
The child said to the father, "but it's only trees and hills."
The father responded, "but in those trees and hills there is happiness" pointing to the trees "this tree has been here for hundreds of years, it's been waiting here for you since before you were born, all so you could admire the beauty it presents."
The child walked up to the tree and said to it, "hello, so you've waited for me."
"It did" said the father.
The child asked the father "was it sad all this time I kept it waiting?"
"No" exclaimed the father, "the tree is here to give happiness to everyone, it's had lots of company over the years."
"Thanks tree" said the child.
They continued to the school.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I do. :laugh:


Eureka, we found out what she was looking at.   :grin2:


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Spaalone Babaguuscooties


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

I want my gummie bears!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Here I will explain the signature 
Olive trees always request kind gestures.

That was a random thing typed in my phone. I like to start text conversations with my mother saying random nonsensical things.

Like:
Fall, said the aliens mother in law,
ffaaaaaaallllll!!!!
or
How does a cow parachute out of a pickle.

They are really good conversation starters because they grab the readers attention.
The olive trees one was my favorite so I decided to use it for my signature.

The "what is this?" I had no idea what the signature was so I just put that and now it feels like it belongs there.

Then I'll have a random song lyric on the bottom.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stupid lack of connection


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I bought the blue one of these big 5.6 mm mechanical pencils few days ago and loved it. It's color is so good. I think it's my favorite stationery purchase.










Also, I had Koh-I-Noor Hardtmuth coloring pencils (they were so good) when I was a kid but recently remembered the brand's name completely. I haven't seen them around for a long time. I'm just so happy I came across to that brand again. I searched the brand on Google and looked at it's pencils' images for a long time without getting bored. It made me feel nostalgic.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

kivi said:


> I bought the blue one of these big 5.6 mm mechanical pencils few days ago and loved it. It's color is so good. I think it's my favorite stationery purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does something like that cost?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> What does something like that cost?


It's very heavy and metal. I bought it for ~7 USD from a stationary which usually has the most favorable prices here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool. Kevin Smith on Joe Rogan's podcast. Gotta check that out later.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I feel so old, ffs....sometimes like I'm just so far behind. The last couple of times I've been in the car with my kids, my youngest has said "You need to get an aux cord, dad". And so I'm like "I don't even know what that is", and she rolls her eyes and explains. Anyway I finally got one, and it's pretty cool. Literally play whatever you want, whenever you want. I got one with a long cord so they can pass it around on our little road trips. They'll be excited I finally figured it out lol.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

All I needed was a friend to lend a guiding hand
But you turned into a lover and
mother what a lover, you wore me out
All you did was wreck my bed
and in the morning kick me in the head
Oh Maggie I couldn't have tried anymore


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

A lot a lot of drama goes on behind the scenes between members here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Entertainment


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

There's too many people in your world
And refugees are expensive
When they trickled down onto our soil
We hunt them and arrest them
Classify them insane
And put them back on the next plane
To the waiting arms
Of the same death squads they fled


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

rdrr said:


> A lot a lot of drama goes on behind the scenes between members here.


Really? I didn't know that. Hmm... I prefer to stay away from causing more drama as I have enough in my personal life to last me 3 life-times...
>


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hulu wants another chance. But I can't, I just can't...


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Boo!


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Apparently I recently start to talk too much in my sleep. :|


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0reojnfiengit4ngiend


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm really craving a relationship and friends lately. But _how_?! People in my age group are really hard to come across offline and on the rare occasion I do meet someone, they are already taken and/or have enough friends that they won't even consider letting me into their social circle. I'm considering attending a Meetup ... maybe a goal for next year ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope my LED candles turn on at the right time. I thought they would be on at 5:15pm, but they weren't on - I will need to check them again.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

You know you love Bath and Body Works too much when you actually have different mists and lotions for each season, and are excited to switch them over.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@*Crisi*gv yeah, my ex-wife could spend hours in that store. Hours, it seemed like. And the stores are not that big. I was always wondering "what the hell is she doing in there, she's had enough time to look at everything twice now" lol. I like incense. I'm actually burning some right now. But ya know....I go pick out a variety pack of incense and I'm done in ten seconds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I never checked my lights :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They're on :lol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Johnny was a schoolboy
When he heard his first Beatles song
'Love Me Do' I think it was
And from there it didn't take him long

Got himself a guitar
Used to play every night
Now he's in a rock and roll outfit
And everything's all right
Don't ya know


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No one on the roads because they're all in the Tim Hortons drive thru.


----------



## udit thakur (Feb 21, 2016)

money does not change anyone......
it just reveals them


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Man I loves me a Cowboys Giants game. Ffs football doesn't get any better than that. The Giants 8-4 record is not bad but it sucks next to the Cowboys 11-1 baby. 

Dem boys are unstoppable this year. And people were making predictions they'd never make it to the super bowl this year lmao.

The only game lost this year was their first, by one point, and it was because someone wanted to be a hero and refused to run out of bounds. Ffs.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

These

pretzels

are

making

me 

thirsty

!!!!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

milk duds.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#7


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to laugh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

nopersonoperating said:


> milk duds.


are

making

me

thirsty

!!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> are
> 
> making
> 
> ...


You are so banned. :bah


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

You know, I really don't know why I do these things to myself. I remember having a betta like a decade ago and somehow I seem to only have remembered the good stuff. I didn't remember constantly worrying about his tail and his fins getting ripped and torn because he would get fixated on one single object in the whole tank full of stuff he had to choose from and constantly swim in circles around it.

Helpfully, this is usually something that is not designed to be an object of worship for a fish. It also almost always happens to be something that HAS TO BE THERE like part of the filter or a heater or something that would not be conducive to his continued survival if removed. I put nice, safe fish toys in there for him. Things that have nice smooth, rounded edges with no surface texture so he can brush up against them as much as he wants. What does he do? He ignores them and goes for the filter inlet or the jagged edge on the heater clip. Or he swims full speed into the gravel at the bottom of the tank and knocks himself senseless so that he swims funny for 20 minutes or so


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You know, I really don't know why I do these things to myself. I remember having a betta like a decade ago and somehow I seem to only have remembered the good stuff. I didn't remember constantly worrying about his tail and his fins getting ripped and torn because he would get fixated on one single object in the whole tank full of stuff he had to choose from and constantly swim in circles around it.
> 
> Helpfully, this is usually something that is not designed to be an object of worship for a fish. It also almost always happens to be something that HAS TO BE THERE like part of the filter or a heater or something that would not be conducive to his continued survival if removed. I put nice, safe fish toys in there for him. Things that have nice smooth, rounded edges with no surface texture so he can brush up against them as much as he wants. What does he do? He ignores them and goes for the filter inlet or the jagged edge on the heater clip. Or he swims full speed into the gravel at the bottom of the tank and knocks himself senseless so that he swims funny for 20 minutes or so


Heh, I didn't know Bettas needed a tank with a filter, a heater and all that. Every time I've seen one they're just in a fish bowl, and you take them out, clean the fish bowl every week or few weeks or whatever. Never seen one in a tank with a filter.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I am getting stuff done on my vacation - I just need to step it up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AllTheSame said:


> Heh, I didn't know Bettas needed a tank with a filter, a heater and all that. Every time I've seen one they're just in a fish bowl, and you take them out, clean the fish bowl every week or few weeks or whatever. Never seen one in a tank with a filter.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


 Well, technically, you CAN do it that way but the main reason you see them in pet stores that way is they pretty much have to be alone and they don't want to have 25 ten gallon tanks with one fish in them. They can sell them the way they do because they can breath air from the surface. They do better with a filter. If you can find a way to keep the current from blowing them all over the tank. I thought that was what was wrong with mine when I first got him but I kept on until I found a way so there is basically no current in the tank and he still gets into stuff


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Well I dun f'ed up again, haven't I?


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey, I am Morgan
Just came to drop a haiku
This is quite easy


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Procrastination.
Wonderful wasting of time.
I'm going to fail.....


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Trying to decide if I'm going to work tomorrow. My boss said to just let him know if I need it off, he knows I had to go to the ER today. The meds are kicking in but veeeeery slowly, which is understandable considering I started taking them just hours ago. They're also making me kind of wired, no desire to sleep at all yet. And I figured they would do that. I just appreciate he's being understanding about it, not all bosses are. I haven't missed a day since I started in June (which, yeah wasn't that long ago I know, but I've never even once been late)....and I didn't miss today, either despite being in the emergency room. I managed somehow to do three sales calls before I went in, and one after.

It also helps that I try very hard to be ahead of schedule on my stores every month, and I am way ahead this month, almost done with December as a matter of fact. The ones I have left are really easy. And it also helps that I know I have to be ****** hardcore with this job. And for the promotion, the new position I'm starting in a few weeks. There are no real sick days. So that's helped me, it's easier for me when I know calling in is not an option at all.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7078


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

s
o
s


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to brush my teeth.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bubp


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Why is my life so frustrating this year? Why am I sooo frustrated? I hate it! I keep thinking I made the right choice and then, bam! I am beyond frustrated! I am uber-frustrated! :mum


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cold


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope she gets the gift before Christmas...ugh.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I hope she gets the gift before Christmas...ugh.


What will happen if she don't?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> What will happen if she don't?


I will die. :frown2:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I will die. :frown2:


From what?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> From what?


Heartbreak :serious:

It has to arrive on time it just has to.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I feel like I don't have enough stuff in my family's Christmas gifts. I just don't have a lot of money to spend, and I've already spent a bit.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone want to come over and shovel my driveway? My brother's going out, so I guess I have to. No one? Fine, I'll stop being lazy.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> Anyone want to come over and shovel my driveway? My brother's going out, so I guess I have to. No one? Fine, I'll stop being lazy.


Sir ! Yes sir ! On my way.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Anyone want to come over and shovel my driveway? My brother's going out, so I guess I have to. No one? Fine, I'll stop being lazy.


It stimulates the brain, Crisi :grin2: And it's also entertaining :laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's cold
8F with a wind chill of 3F.

Technically, I could go for a run if I bundled up enough. I would have to wear leggings and then sweatpants.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Frank Zappa and the Mothers
Were at the best place around
But some stupid with a flare gun
Burned the place to the ground


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Overdrive said:


> Sir ! Yes sir ! On my way.


I definitely wasn't outside all this time, lol. Thanks for the offer.



AllTheSame said:


> It stimulates the brain, Crisi :grin2: And it's also entertaining :laugh:


I wouldn't say it was entertaining, but it kept me busy for a little bit. Made me appreciate the coffee I had after a little more.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

cold as **** here now. making the best of it drinking whisky and feeling buzzed.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> I wouldn't say it was entertaining, but it kept me busy for a little bit. Made me appreciate the coffee I had after a little more.


Good to hear you got it done. I've never had to shovel snow in my entire life, does not sound like much fun. I had family that used to live in Vermont and they said it was worth moving to Texas (and, they actually did) just to not have to shovel the ****** snow lol.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> Good to hear you got it done. I've never had to shovel snow in my entire life, does not sound like much fun. I had family that used to live in Vermont and they said it was worth moving to Texas (and, they actually did) just to not have to shovel the ****** snow lol.


I live in a condo so I don't have to shovel snow because strata does it but every couple days I go to my sister's place to shovel the snow. It can be frustrating because you shovel the snow then two or three hours you are back in the driveway shoveling again?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

rockyraccoon said:


> I live in a condo so I don't have to shovel snow because strata does it but every couple days I go to my sister's place to shovel the snow. It can be frustrating because you shovel the snow then two or three hours you are back in the driveway shoveling again?


Yeah, it just never ends sometimes I guess depending on where you're at. I remember my grandfather telling me he used to garage their cars of course, but even then it got so damn cold it took forever to warm up your engine and it was just bad for the cars...the salt on the roads was bad also. It would get so cold you couldn't put the keys in to open your doors (this was back a few years ago lol). I remember him telling me he would even put a few candles under the oil pans of the car he had in the garage that he was taking to work in the morning. Idk if that was really a good idea or not lmao. The oil won't freeze of course but the oil pan itself will if it gets cold enough so I guess he sort of had a point. I think it just made him felt better doing it lol. He treated his cars like they were his babies. They never regretted moving to Texas btw, they never complained about the heat here.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah, it just never ends sometimes I guess depending on where you're at. I remember my grandfather telling me he used to garage their cars of course, but even then it got so damn cold it took forever to warm up your engine and it was just bad for the cars...the salt on the roads was bad also. It would get so cold you couldn't put the keys in to open your doors (this was back a few years ago lol). I remember him telling me he would even put a few candles under the oil pans of the car he had in the garage that he was taking to work in the morning. Idk if that was really a good idea or not lmao. The oil won't freeze of course but the oil pan itself will if it gets cold enough so I guess he sort of had a point. I think it just made him felt better doing it lol. He treated his cars like they were his babies. They never regretted moving to Texas btw, they never complained about the heat here.


Well I certainly would not complain about the heat that's for sure. I've always wanted to live where it is warm all the time then go for vacations to some place cold, kind of the opposite of what people up here do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My blanket still isn't dry!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Neighborhood cat is now passed out on top of my car. I hope I don't find any dried poop or urine stains in the morning.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I guess in this world you get what you get. You can work hard but without some good luck and help from other people you probably will not get very far.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

AllTheSame said:


> Good to hear you got it done. I've never had to shovel snow in my entire life, does not sound like much fun. I had family that used to live in Vermont and they said it was worth moving to Texas (and, they actually did) just to not have to shovel the ****** snow lol.


It really wasn't that bad. I waited until most of the snow had fallen, so it wouldn't be pointless. It wasn't too cold either. I only had to do half the driveway because there were cars there. My dad was going to do it when he got home, but I'd rather he didn't because he's 65. We have a snow blower, but you can't use that at midnight.

I found it a little annoying that my brother never offered, he just went out instead.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> It really wasn't that bad. I waited until most of the snow had fallen, so it wouldn't be pointless. It wasn't too cold either. I only had to do half the driveway because there were cars there. My dad was going to do it when he got home, but I'd rather he didn't because he's 65. We have a snow blower, but you can't use that at midnight.
> 
> I found it a little annoying that my brother never offered, he just went out instead.


Awww well that's nice of you to take care of your dad like that. Mine is 65 also, and he's about to retire so I try to do yardwork and stuff like that for him when he lets me. Which, he usually doesn't. He's stubborn as hell, he's 65 and he still thinks he 20 years old ffs. Yeah that was kind of a dick move by your brother. Least he could've offered.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

I've always wanted to hike the Appalachian trail. It's 2,190 miles long and takes 5 to 7 months to hike the entire thing. I need to find a hiking partner, maybe my old friend could go with me but he has a wife and 2 kids to care for. Maybe I'll just go myself. It's on my bucket list. I think it would be awesome to just disappear to the wild forever, just be gone and likely nobody will care because I'll be having fun (hopefully). It would be so beautiful. I want to take a dog also he'll be a brown and white border collie named "Mouse".

I need to prepare,, Maybe hike Mt. Whitney and the John Muir Trail, I could do the trans-Catalina trail. Try sections of the PCT... It's a lot of planning. I think when I give up on everything and I'm ready to go, I'll go on these hikes. 

A short little nature walk.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

CallmeIshmael said:


> I've always wanted to hike the Appalachian trail. It's 2,190 miles long and takes 5 to 7 months to hike the entire thing. I need to find a hiking partner, maybe my old friend could go with me but he has a wife and 2 kids to care for. Maybe I'll just go myself. It's on my bucket list. I think it would be awesome to just disappear to the wild forever, just be gone and likely nobody will care because I'll be having fun (hopefully). It would be so beautiful. I want to take a dog also he'll be a brown and white border collie named "Mouse".
> 
> I need to prepare,, Maybe hike Mt. Whitney and the John Muir Trail, I could do the trans-Catalina trail. Try sections of the PCT... It's a lot of planning. I think when I give up on everything and I'm ready to go, I'll go on these hikes.
> 
> A short little nature walk.


If I was younger I would take you up on that! 
I love hiking and I've done some hiking in the Appalachians.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Omg it better be gift wrapped or come in a gift bag or I will flip......I paid extra....ugh.


----------



## no subject (Nov 30, 2016)

i dazzle myself with my own perfection...no more friend request for today.

full stop


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

This Friday is an (unofficial) paid day off, Monday is a paid holiday, I'm taking the other four days of next week as vacation, I'm off next Monday as a holiday (New Years Day). Eleven days off in a row, ffs....wow. I'll have some time to spend with my kids. And, guess I'll have a chance to catch up on Stranger Things, and OITNB. I can catch up on a few games I haven't played in a while (one of which I haven't even opened yet).


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow, I just exploded really fast. I'm crazy and I deserve to die. Help. :cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

I actually loved the Microsoft Zune and wish it didn't die out. There. I said it. Now there's no taking it back.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

All I want for Christmas are Asa Akira's scented candles.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm going to a busy place. I hope I won't die today lol.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

1, 2, 1, 2, 3, 4!


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I watched the first two episodes to The Walking Dead Season 3 video game and oh my god.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope it gets there soon.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Ffs, man I was worried about slacking off a bit too much this week. I'm still getting paid for 40 hours this week but I'd be surprised if I put in 20. I just talked to my boss and he said to send him some pics I've taken over the last few weeks. He thanked me for helping out other team members this week. And he said take the rest of today and tomorrow and next week, and the following Monday off. I know for a fact I don't have that much vacation. Even with the paid holidays. This job has it's perks I guess. Ffs.

I also have about $1,000 in expenses and bonuses coming, from Oct through Dec. I need to keep up with that better. I can float some money around so that's no big deal but I always procrastinate turning them in, and if you wait too long they'll just say "sorry, it's too late" lol. That hasn't happened yet, but I need to make sure it doesn't, I need to start doing them every week.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd love to experience the magic of Christmas, some day. Just curious if the chance of that goes down the older you get. I was probably very young the last time I enjoyed Christmas.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Without love what do we have? Love is the most important force in the universe.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I'd love to experience the magic of Christmas, some day. Just curious if the chance of that goes down the older you get. I was probably very young the last time I enjoyed Christmas.


I can relate to this. I don't really enjoy it anymore.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

can't tolerate "cold" weather well, either.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Wriiiting anything *clap clap*:clap
Writing anything! *clap clap*:clap
Writing anything...
I'm writing anything...
Wriiiting anything at all... *clap clap*:clap

*Clap clap clap*:clap

WRITING ANYTHINGGG, Anything at allllll...:yay no matter how big or small... :nerd:jumping up and down...:evil hitting the ceiling and shouting "OW!":rub:steam


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

anything


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Opened Youtube with the intention of watching something, then immediately forgot what that something was. Now it's really bugging me! What was I wanting to watch?!


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Not sure if I can be bothered to watch Die Hard this year.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

I just scratched my back and now I'm typing this


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

noydb said:


> Opened Youtube with the intention of watching something, then immediately forgot what that something was. Now it's really bugging me! What was I wanting to watch?!


This, probably.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Doesn't feel like Christmas Eve at all


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My hair is so out of control...ugh.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas (for those who celebrate).


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


So cute!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm you get a gift but you show no emotion and no thank you....hmm ok.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fourth day of Christmas


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

*...*


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

We need more swedish people on this forum.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't remember the last time I shaved - oh, Christmas Day! It's been two days.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Amy Schumer's commercials lately (for Ross, I think?) crack me up. She's such a trouble maker. But in a good way. Reminds me of an ex.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My rechargeable batteries in my mouse are going to need recharging. The red blinking light tells me it's angry at me.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

I like this vid/song. It's sad and depressing but in a good way, at least for me hahaha (also, i don't know whats the deal with those many simpsonwave videos o.o)


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

darn you, snow patrol. 





why do you have to be so beautiful and sad?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Yesterday, there were 5 for dinner, today only four, by Friday there will only be three, and after Jan 8, we'll be back to two for dinner. It was nice while it lasted, but I'll soon be back to my empty nest.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What to do with my day off. I'll probably end up being lazy as usual.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beginning


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

wondering if there's intelligent life in that 99% of the ocean we haven't explored.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't get worst right?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Out of all the stars in a movie to crush on, this is the one.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm bored. This is what I get when I'm lazy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Head cold


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

(raises eyebrow)


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

2016: I'm a loser
2017: yep, still a loser


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Stupid dream about work has me pissed off at customers, and I'm not even working today. Thanks brain, I needed a break.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

The definition of insanity isn't repetition, it's metal illness, you edgy ****ing ****s.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Freakin' stiff neck.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so confused right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i havent jerked off in 23 days....i have never stopped more than 2 weeks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Guillemets



TheSilentGamer said:


> 2016: I'm a loser
> 2017: yep, still a loser


edit: oh and this.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah, i see why this brand costs less than the more expensive one...it doesn't taste as good. i figured this would be the case, but i still took my chances. :no won't do that again...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

=0=¾”½8ÏB¸î}ÿ úô žçüÿ ‘Jßíc×ÿ


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

So much for the bitterness. Please don't send your caustic acid my way. Happy!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm anxious about work. And. I should be. I start my new position Tuesday. Tomorrow I'm going to start on the little project that's due. My new boss' boss doesn't want a resume, she honestly doesn't give two fuks what we did in our last jobs, she wants to know what we've done to get promoted. She didn't say it in those words but she may as well have. She wants to know a real basic list with just bullet points of what our strengths are and how we've contributed to the success of the product lines we've been selling. Meh. I can do that. I already have more than half of them in mind. I have kicked *** and taken names and all I have to do is put it down on paper. It just sucks to have to do that because it's all gonna be presented in a PowerPoint, talked about in front of the whole team in our first meeting in Austin. Ffs man. Yeah. No pressure there.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

reading this booklet on the dying experience (had to read it for work) and what i saw before i went to sleep last night gave me a nightmare. wonder what will be in store for me tomorrow night......if there is one.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

staring at the ceilling now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Post #144441 ???


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

wondering if I trully have an obsession problem when it comes to celebrities saw it on a reply to a post, cant get it out of my head.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Rrose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Error 404..


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

that hayden christensen in Life as a House (the 2nd half anyway)..... :yes he's always been good looking, actually.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Went to Tim Hortons tonight for some food before coming home, and they actually forgot about me. I ordered in the drive thru, and they told me to pull into a spot because the sandwich machine was backed up. 

I waited almost 10 minutes, then went inside. They actually forgot about me and never made my food. I would have been waiting forever out there. They offered to give me a refund, but I didn't have my card and didn't want to go get it. I got two free coffees and a free dessert. Probably ended up being the same price as my dinner, so no problems there. But wow, first time I was ever forgotten, of the many years I've been going there.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

 :hug

I noticed it happens with new staff or are busy / overwhelmed.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> @Crisigv
> 
> :hug
> 
> I noticed it happens with new staff or are busy / overwhelmed.


Yeah, the manager said they were swamped and understaffed. I know the feeling, so I didn't make it any harder on them.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sus


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Sometimes when I think about my new position at work I feel like I'm a fish trying to swim with the sharks. They are most def sharks, ffs. The five other regional sales people I met today just absolutely ooze confidence from every pore.

I can do this lol. I've got to get rid of the self-doubt though. I don't have the time or energy for that, and it's not going to help me, in any way.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

tea111red said:


> :sus


@[email protected]


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> @[email protected]


what does that face even mean anyway? haha.

i tried googling it....i'm not all that up to date on these faces like other people...haha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, the manager said they were swamped and understaffed. I know the feeling, so I didn't make it any harder on them.


What a lovely person you are. 



tea111red said:


> :sus


0 :grin2:



AllTheSame said:


> Sometimes when I think about my new position at work I feel like I'm a fish trying to swim with the sharks. They are most def sharks, ffs. The five other regional sales people I met today just absolutely ooze confidence from every pore.
> 
> I can do this lol. I've got to get rid of the self-doubt though. I don't have the time or energy for that, and it's not going to help me, in any way.


You can do it mate. I think you can, I think you can.  :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm ok, lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i have ****ing headaches all the time...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> Went to Tim Hortons tonight for some food before coming home, and they actually forgot about me. I ordered in the drive thru, and they told me to pull into a spot because the sandwich machine was backed up.
> 
> I waited almost 10 minutes, then went inside. They actually forgot about me and never made my food. I would have been waiting forever out there. They offered to give me a refund, but I didn't have my card and didn't want to go get it. I got two free coffees and a free dessert. Probably ended up being the same price as my dinner, so no problems there. But wow, first time I was ever forgotten, of the many years I've been going there.





ANX1 said:


> @*Crisigv*
> 
> :hug
> 
> I noticed it happens with new staff or are busy / overwhelmed.





Crisigv said:


> Yeah, the manager said they were swamped and understaffed. I know the feeling, so I didn't make it any harder on them.


Having worked at McDonald's during college, I know the feeling. I worked near a mall, so Saturdays were just bad the entire time I was there. After it calmed down one day, the managers let everybody go to keep labor down - except me. For two hours, it was two managers and me. We got swamped. One manager did the counter and running for drive thru, one manager cooked and made all of the food, and I was doing drive-thru, drinks, and presenting the food. Combined, the three of us were doing the work of at least eight people.

I had to move cabinets go I get around "blocked areas".


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Spoilers!





Where is The World Ends With You 2? :cry


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i feel like i have agoraphobia or it to some degree.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

tea111red said:


> what does that face even mean anyway? haha.
> 
> i tried googling it....i'm not all that up to date on these faces like other people...haha.


I just post it because I find it funny, haha. I think I've seen it used as a dazed/amazed face, though.

--

The Wavves album King of the Beach is my soundtrack to grocery shopping.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I spend most of my time in my house. Yesterday I went two places. Today I went three places. Tomorrow we're going to the movies. This is a lot of activity for me. If I can keep it up maybe I can turn a corner and not become a recluse.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I did things today that I was putting off for ages but needed to do. I'm proud of myself for doing them. Hopefully the next steps go through and it all goes well. I'd like this year to start positive ha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

the cheat said:


> I am so sorry.


What young lady's heart did you break this time? I'm just messing, lol. I hope everything is good. :laugh:


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

That guy from the Navage commercial sounds like he is stuffed up... how ironic


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

At times, the level of self-hatred is really getting too much. I don't know why. On the other hand, I'm really liking learning bits and pieces of Arabic. Any language you put in front of me, I feel I can transform and be a sort of native. Like I can just imagine having a past life where I spoke that. With that said... Ana mabtkalamsh Araby.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to avoid the cold air.....I was literally shaking last night.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm a horrible person.......i am.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> i'm a horrible person.......i am.


For me not giving you enough :hug

Chin up lovely person.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> For me not giving you enough :hug
> 
> Chin up lovely person.


nah man, i really am.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> nah man, i really am.


Nope, not believing that for a second lovely person. :hug

:hug :hug :hug :hug

A hug a thon going on here.  :grin2:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> Nope, not believing that for a second lovely person. :hug
> 
> :hug :hug :hug :hug
> 
> A hug a thon going on here.  :grin2:


well, i'll say thank you anyway.....


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> well, i'll say thank you anyway.....


You're welcome. :hug

I'm thinking someone has projected onto you their problems and you have taken it to heart when it's all about them.

I have never seen you be horrible once, so I don't believe that. :hug

Even if you did, we all have bad days and are ok the next day after some sleep or hour, etc. :hug

Don't be so hard on yourself lovely one. :hug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Four hours of sleep!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Four hours of sleep!


1.5 hrs here. i'm not that tired, oddly enough, though.

:stu

maybe i'll get a sudden wave of sleepiness or something in the next few hrs.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

It's snowing, even though I don't like cold weather, I like snow.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i need more high energy music.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

tea111red said:


> i'm a horrible person.......i am.


Me too.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

it's almost gonna be 3:20 am. i have to be up in 6 hours because i need to finish packing. i hope my flight down to socal is good and that i won't forget anything


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm glad it's gonna be warming up here, Monday I think. Ffs man, I want to move somewhere where there are actually four seasons. For the last month or so in Houston it's gone from 80 degrees to 40 degrees then back up to the 80's. Good day to stay in and watch football. Probably watch the Texans get their *** kicked lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@tea111red






@May19

Wish you a safe journey. 

@AllTheSame

I would suggest going to Lana'i island in Hawaii.

But we have four seasons in one day.  :grin2:


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

My Furman pl plus c is dead... Might have to send it to Thomann for repair.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ugh, I'm still poor. Someone in Canada isn't anymore though.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

haha










better put this one here, too, so i don't get accused of being a racist or something.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@tea111red that's too funny, and too cute


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

tea111red said:


> haha


:lol kinda reminds me of this.

http://iwannarofl.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/how-to-care-for-a-sad-person.jpg

Wish I have someone like that around more often...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Blue Dino said:


> :lol kinda reminds me of this.
> 
> http://iwannarofl.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/how-to-care-for-a-sad-person.jpg
> 
> Wish I have someone like that around more often...


lol, cute...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

When I drive alone at night, I see the streetlights as fairgrounds. And I tried a hundred times to see the road signs as Day-Glo


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

"What if this world is another planet's hell?" ..... Aldous Huxley

something to think about


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

It's th-

Nutshack

Nutshack

_Nutshack_

_Nutshack_

_Nutshack_

_*Nutshack*_

_*Nutshack*_

*Nutshack*

_*Nutshack*_

*N u t s h a c k*


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

the best forum in the world is now unblocked at work


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Feels like everyone hates me.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Feels like everyone hates me.


I know it feels that way but it probably isn't true. You're probably projecting your own self-hatred onto others.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Feels like everyone hates me.


Nobody hates you. Well, I don't  You do have way, way too much self-hate though and you are way too hard on yourself, and way too self-critical. Give yourself a break.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

littleghost said:


> I know it feels that way but it probably isn't true. You're probably projecting your own self-hatred onto others.





AllTheSame said:


> Nobody hates you. Well, I don't  You do have way, way too much self-hate though and you are way too hard on yourself, and way too self-critical. Give yourself a break.


Yeah, I hate myself.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, I hate myself.


You need to stop with the negative self-talk, Crisigv. I know I'm giving you unsolicited advice so you'll probably just ignore this. Meh, you might tell me to f- off. But you really do need to stop. It's not good for you. I don't know where the hate and negative self-talk comes from but you seem really nice, really sweet to me....I've never seen you be ugly or even get into it with anyone else here. (((hugs))) to you. (hope that's ok) You seem like you need one.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

AllTheSame said:


> You need to stop with the negative self-talk, Crisigv. I know I'm giving you unsolicited advice so you'll probably just ignore this. Meh, you might tell me to f- off. But you really do need to stop. It's not good for you. I don't know where the hate and negative self-talk comes from but you seem really nice, really sweet to me....I've never seen you be ugly or even get into it with anyone else here. (((hugs))) to you. (hope that's ok) You seem like you need one.


Sorry I'm annoying. I guess it gives me some "comfort?" to hate on myself. I guess being made fun of for so long, I just do it to myself before anyone else can.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

We can dance to the radio


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

get in the zone......autozone.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Sorry I'm annoying. I guess it gives me some "comfort?" to hate on myself. I guess being made fun of for so long, I just do it to myself before anyone else can.


Yeah I've been there and done that. But you really need to stop. I swear you need to do self-affirmation exercises in the mirror....


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah I've been there and done that. But you really need to stop. I swear you need to do self-affirmation exercises in the mirror....


she needs love and for others to make her feel good, too....

i think.......maybe i shouldn't speak for her. i think that's normal to need this, though.....

(not trying to be a smart ***, in case i'm coming across this way. nevermind....leaving this alone now)


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

tea111red said:


> she needs love and for others to make her feel good, too....
> 
> i think.......maybe i shouldn't speak for her. i think that's normal to need this, though.....
> 
> (not trying to be a smart ***, in case i'm coming across this way. nevermind....leaving this alone now)


Yeah, and I get that. Who doesn't want to feel loved and accepted and to feel good....ffs. Like I said I'm offering unsolicited advice here so well, I guess I get what I deserve for doing that in the first place. I've just been in that place way, way too often, I've spent years in that place and I still go there sometimes and I guess I'm just trying to offer some words of encouragement and some support. I don't think @*Crisigv* wants anything that the rest of us don't want. Not too much to ask for.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah, and I get that. Who doesn't want to feel loved and accepted and to feel good....ffs. Like I said I'm offering unsolicited advice here so well, I guess I get what I deserve for doing that in the first place. I've just been in that place way, way too often, I've spent years in that place and I still go there sometimes and I guess I'm just trying to offer some words of encouragement and some support. I don't think @crisigv wants anything that the rest of us don't want. Not too much to ask for.


i mean, i guess i was thinking it's hard to tell yourself you're this and that positive thing when you haven't heard it from others much or enough or made to feel loved/accepted enough or whatever. you were being encouraging and supportive, though, i had/have to give you credit. you're only trying to help. i should've stayed out of this, lol...i can't speak for her. i hope she does feel better, though. i relate to a lot of the feelings you post, Crisigv.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

tea111red said:


> i mean, i guess i was thinking it's hard to tell yourself you're this and that positive thing when you haven't heard it from others much or enough or made to feel loved/accepted enough or whatever. you were being encouraging and supportive, though, i had/have to give you credit. you're only trying to help. i should've stayed out of this, lol...i can't speak for her. i hope she does feel better, though. i relate to a lot of the feelings you post, Crisigv.


No....it's OK....I'm glad you didn't stay out of it, glad you voiced your opinion, guess I should've stayed out of it lol. I just can relate. I think either you can or you can't relate. I was told by my abuser for years that I wasn't good enough, at such a young age that I started to believe it, pretty quickly. Kids are pretty impressionable little human beings, they take in everything. Anyways maybe I should have stayed out of it also. I was just trying to offer some encouragement. @Crisigv I want to take you a carnival or to the beach or to the circus or something so that you'll come back on SAS and post something happy  So that you'll smile  OK I'm out. Like Tea said I've probably said too much. (((hugs))) to both of you though. I need to get some sleeps lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^night.....take care.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

@tea111red @AllTheSame Thanks for caring, I appreciate it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

al albert(s)
phil phillip(s)
herb herbert(s)
dan daniel(s)
etc.

great names.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The weather is so crazy here....cold then hot...cold then hot


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

tea111red said:


> al albert(s)
> phil phillip(s)
> herb herbert(s)
> dan daniel(s)
> ...


I grew up with a John Johnson, and an April May


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It takes so much effort to think positively about myself, or to convince myself that no one cares when I walk by. I just think that everyone is making fun of me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

2017: the year of letting go.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rule number one don't be boring.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Rule number one don't be boring.


I'm a rule follower, I always follow the rules. But, I don't know if I can follow this one. I don't know how to not be boring. ....You've put me in a difficult position here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

littleghost said:


> I'm a rule follower, I always follow the rules. But, I don't know if I can follow this one. I don't know how to not be boring. ....You've put me in a difficult position here.


I'll teach you, lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, i'm so nervous about having to re-apply/apply to schools. i'm really worried about all the rejections i'm going to get and all the waiting i'm going to have to do again, too (i'm talking years here). this process is such a pain.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Martin Shkreli swag.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

me: man, Serbia sucks, it's the worst country ever
*foreigner talks **** about Serbia*
me: WHAT THE **** DID YOU JUST SAY BRE ILL ****ING DESTROY YOU PIČKA TI MATERINA


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I went to the gym today for the first time in.... forever. My husband got a membership to a local gym and brought me as his guest. I just rode the stationary bike. I need to work up to things slowly after being almost bedridden for about six months. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to join the gym too. it's kind of loud and crowded, which are anxiety producing things for me, and we didn't go to a class today, but he said the classes are usually crowded. But it's really cheap. A lot cheaper than the YMCA (we were surprised how expensive that was). I should really join and go regularly. Starting something new is so hard for me.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Who likes my new avatar?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hate being this way.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

ʞuᴉɥʇ ǝldoǝd ʇɐɥʍ sǝɹɐɔ oɥʍ 'noʎ ǝq 'ǝƃuɐɹʇs ǝq 'pɹᴉǝʍ ǝq 'lɐuᴉƃᴉɹo ǝq bɔnɟ sɐ ƃuᴉɹoq sᴉ lɐɯɹou 'lɐɯɹou ǝq ʎɥM


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I was thinking about how nothing good ever happens to me then a few minutes later I discovered that the girl serving me had given me an extra donut free of charge. !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i like edging.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

all these hoops i have to jump through again to try to get a better job.... :no overwhelms me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

noydb said:


> I was thinking about how nothing good ever happens to me then a few minutes later I discovered that the girl serving me had given me an extra donut free of charge. !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:laugh:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

In da Vinci's "bike accident"
An outer space whodunit?
Monkeys play Magellan
As the next ex-Edison,
Standing out in the crowd with a unicycle...

Physics of a unicycle... twice the remarkable.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why me?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a very long nap this afternoon.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> I took a very long nap this afternoon.


Wish I could do that. I can never sleep long during the day. Heck, I struggle to sleep at night&#128542;


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

funnynihilist said:


> Wish I could do that. I can never sleep long during the day. Heck, I struggle to sleep at night&#55357;&#56862;


Do you take melatonin - there is also a dissolvable version called Mid-Nite that I take sometimes.

A normal night's sleep for me is six hours. Somehow I have to make the time up. I normally sleep in on Saturdays and then go back to the six-hour on Sunday, which means a nap in the afternoon. It actually went longer than I had thought - I get up and look at my watch, and surprise :lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> Do you take melatonin - there is also a dissolvable version called Mid-Nite that I take sometimes.
> 
> A normal night's sleep for me is six hours. Somehow I have to make the time up. I normally sleep in on Saturdays and then go back to the six-hour on Sunday, which means a nap in the afternoon. It actually went longer than I had thought - I get up and look at my watch, and surprise .


I have tried melatonin with mixed results.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

funnynihilist said:


> I have tried melatonin with mixed results.


Some kick in later than others. They don't all behave the same; that I know.

There's the main brands, but they always talk about the med being habit forming. :stu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

hi people


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it said 111 (lbs) on the scale.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lets see how this semester turns out


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

anything


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sure I'm very annoying and a bore to be around.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crows, dark feathers...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hate when strangers call me like.....sorry wrong number. Girl just called me saying I'm returning your call? I never called you though....lmao.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Mhm


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Doseone (my artistic idol) retweeted me. 

#officiallycoolerthanallofyallz


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

6
7
6
7

dave navarro's birth date.

fyi.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*writes that down in my journal of former RHCP guitarists b-days*


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

3
5
7
0

john frusciante.

lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

10
3
7
9

Josh Klinghoffer (you know he'll probably be replaced eventually xD)


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^lol, maybe john frusciante will rejoin again and replace him.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope so. RHCP without Frusciante doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Neo said:


> I'd rather that than the 95% year round sunny-warm-day we get on Oahu :lol


I think in north pole they have night for many months. :eek


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

At times, I feel elated. At times, I feel like giving up. This is one of those times where I feel like giving up. A cake could fall on the ground. I'd still eat it, then wipe up the remains as apathetic as fudge. You could probably throw a pie at my face. I'd probably eat that pie too, then poke at my stores of fat on my belly. I did like my red leggings today. Fuuuuuuuuu7uuuu7uuuuujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.
Why are the unavailable people unavailable.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

A lot of the problems I have tried fixing the past few years, the problems are coming back. But not only that, but each of my attempts to fix them end up manifesting more problems along with the original problems. So honestly, does this mean I am just better off not trying?



coeur_brise said:


> At times, I feel elated. At times, I feel like giving up. This is one of those times where I feel like giving up. A cake could fall on the ground. I'd still eat it, then wipe up the remains as apathetic as fudge. You could probably throw a pie at my face. I'd probably eat that pie too, then poke at my stores of fat on my belly. I did like my red leggings today. Fuuuuuuuuu7uuuu7uuuuujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> Why are the unavailable people unavailable.


Yep I'm with you. I will help myself to some of those fallen cake too.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

This is my 1000th post (been here almost 2 years). I wonder if I will sort my life out before I get to 2000... probably not.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

yyyya said:


> i like to smell my own farts


Your honesty is admirable.

I wish I could travel by horse everywhere, and leave a trail of horse dung by my enemies' houses. 0


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm a kitty cat.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

yyyya said:


> i like to smell my own farts


You do know that when you smell a fart that those are pooh particles going up your nose?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i heard the song "red rain" and then it started raining hard outside not that long after. ha ha.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Some girl at school tried to kiss me out of nowhere today... Sometimes I feel like people are just trying to trigger my anxiety.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow, I have a weekend.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh. Kay. So....tomorrow morning will be the fifth conference call since I was promoted two weeks ago. It will be the third one that will have lasted for more than four hours. Seriously. There were more than 100 people on the call today and tomorrow will be the same. Ffs, I didn't think people would ever stop with the Q & A session. Ffs. They finally just let us all go and the ones with questions stayed on. It was mind numbing. I took notes, and paid attention but tbh they just went way, waaay too slow to keep me interested lol. It was a WebX interactive call also, so we were tested periodically throughout to make sure we understood all the training. And I did. With flying colors lol. It was over four hours but it could've been condensed down to an hour and a half imo. Anyway, I hope the conference calls and training are almost over with. I think they are. Almost done, just hang in there. This is sooooooo boring lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need sleep.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i should have worn boots. it was kind of embarrassing walking through parking lots like this ->:tiptoe to avoid getting water inside my shoes.

not used to this kind of weather.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I look like a super bum today. I'm in bed, wrapped up in blankies with a silk head scarf and silky pillowcases. I have my appa and depression dog with me lol. Glasses no contacts. Watching youtube and this forum. Somehow it's still a good day.

I'm gonna soak my feet later.

Also I'm so curious about someone but I feel if I ask what i want i'm gonna be rude as hell. People are intriguing.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Tomorrow is going to be the same as today, which was the same as yesterday, which was the same as last week, which was the same as last month, which was the same as the last few years...

Could easily re-post this in 3 years time. And forever.


----------



## Ung201 (Jan 19, 2017)

When I was little, I used to think that girls peed out of their butts.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

being put down after thinking i'm being nice and giving thanks / showing appreciation makes me feel like even more garbage.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Haircut on Tuesday. Been a while.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

That moment when you randomly open this thread and see one of your posts above, from almost 24 hours ago... when while reading it back you could have sworn it was from like 5 hours ago... this shows that when you have nothing to look forward to, everything just merges in to one =\


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

they really need to reform mental health care.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Drones are flies with guns, Grunts have a brithday skull, and Elites go "Wort Wort Wort" 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I've never seen this show, but I kinda want to after seeing this promo, lol.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I've never seen this show, but I kinda want to after seeing this promo, lol.


Watched a few of the first season. Give it a shot. I thought it was entertaining, but I didn't get hooked on it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you appreciate the subtleties of taste buds?


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of SAS forcing us to create an elaborate password. 10 characters AND a symbol? No thanks. I'd rather request a new password through email every time. I makes it harder to log in here, and the effort isn't worth it


----------



## satanlita (Jan 22, 2017)

We accept the love we think we deserve.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

wtf even is a moth? a miserable little pile of secrets!!

for real, moths are so horrible and hideous wtf. even the 'better looking' ones make me want to slap my hands over my eyes and run away, hoping somebody else deals with the grotesque monstrosity that's getting disgusting dust all over the place. how dare they be 'related' to butterflies; aka beautiful, pure & good creatures that can and will brighten anybody's day. so offensive. my face involuntarily scrunches to the point of creating premature wrinkles when i merely see the signature horror that is the body of a moth, but my anguish is 10x worse when i hear that offensive tapping sound they make as they throw themselves at MY door in their pursuit of getting to the light or whatever. when did i say you could come into MY house and vandalize MY lights. how dare they. im calling my lawyer, binches. get your dusty asses ready.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Infamoose said:


> I'm a huge fan of SAS forcing us to create an elaborate password. 10 characters AND a symbol? No thanks. I'd rather request a new password through email every time. I makes it harder to log in here, and the effort isn't worth it


i agree <3


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Right now I'm happy. Yay!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm such a boring loser. I've been sitting in this chair for hours, doing nothing. :sigh


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Haircut on Tuesday. Been a while.


I got one tomorrow also. Need one bad but not really looking forward to it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

a little too in your face......oops.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

tea111red said:


> a little too in your face......oops.


Yes, literally


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> I got one tomorrow also. Need one bad but not really looking forward to it.


Me neither, not a fan of the small talk.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Me neither, not a fan of the small talk.


Me neither


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Trollers gonna troll lmao. I think it's funny that some of these people that log onto certain sites under a fake username after being banned seriously believe they're getting away with it, seriously believe they're fooling people. Omg man. You are so clueless. Everyone, and I mean everyone, sees right through you. Ffs.....

It's good for a laugh though.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I hate when you get into bed and discover that a corner of your fitted sheet has come loose.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Almost double @Atheism's post count!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I made a song yo

(╯@[email protected])╯︵ ︵︵

__
https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Fi-jeff-it-all-mcjeffborg


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

time is a construct of man


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Limmy said:


> i agree <3


Ayy buddy, what a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Infamoose said:


> Ayy buddy, what a pleasant surprise.


what you been up 2 m8


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

My dream cereal would taste like wafer cones dipped in melted ice cream.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My mom is so negative...ugh. I kinda feel sorry for her.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

There'll come a time 
When the world won't be singing
Flowers won't grow 
Bells won't be ringing 
Who really cares? 
Who's willing to try? 
To save the world, 
That's destined to die?​


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

This is beautiful.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

rdrr said:


> time is a construct of man


Yep


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> I hate when you get into bed and discover that a corner of your fitted sheet has come loose.


Totally...or it's in the middle of the night and you're turning over when you realize you're all wrapped up in the fitted sheet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Every time I hear someone say they are waiting for that perfect guy or girl I want to slap them. So many people waste so much opportunity and time waiting for something that doesn't exist.


----------



## yyyya (Apr 23, 2015)

momentsunset said:


> Your honesty is admirable.
> 
> I wish I could travel by horse everywhere, and leave a trail of horse dung by my enemies' houses. 0


count me in


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

tis lit 8)


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Every time I hear someone say they are waiting for that perfect guy or girl I want to slap them. So many people waste so much opportunity and time waiting for something that doesn't exist.


not everyone thinks they should do things the way you do/would.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

This album needs to be shared.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I've just spent about an hour or so watching those Zelda and Mario CDi cutscenes and laughing at every single one of them. I'm beginning to question my sanity.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

tea111red said:


> not everyone thinks they should do things the way you do/would.


Meh. I don't think it's realistic for anyone to seek out a "perfect" mate, there's obviously no such thing, but I do want to find someone that's perfect for me, and that I'm a perfect fit for. I don't think that's unrealistic at all. And that's not like, some huge change in philosophy for me, nothing like that....that's the way I've always been. I do not understand people that settle when it comes to relationships....I don't think I'm even _*capable*_ of doing that. It makes no sense to me, why in the hell would anyone do that? To not be lonely? How do you do that, how do you pretend to be in love or fool yourself into believing you love someone just because you don't want to be lonely? I guess you'd somehow get your own emotional needs met...in a very selfish, very one-dimensional way, but I don't see how that could ever lead to a real relationship. There's nothing wrong with looking for or hoping for the perfect one for you.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Blah blah blah wort wort wort go go go.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

AllTheSame said:


> Meh. I don't think it's realistic for anyone to seek out a "perfect" mate, there's obviously no such thing, but I do want to find someone that's perfect for me, and that I'm a perfect fit for. I don't think that's unrealistic at all. And that's not like, some huge change in philosophy for me, nothing like that....that's the way I've always been. I do not understand people that settle when it comes to relationships....I don't think I'm even _*capable*_ of doing that. It makes no sense to me, why in the hell would anyone do that? To not be lonely? How do you do that, how do you pretend to be in love or fool yourself into believing you love someone just because you don't want to be lonely? I guess you'd somehow get your own emotional needs met...in a very selfish, very one-dimensional way, but I don't see how that could ever lead to a real relationship. There's nothing wrong with looking for or hoping for the perfect one for you.


yep....no one is perfect, but there may be someone that's "perfect" for you.

your post makes a lot of sense and i share a lot of the same thoughts.


----------



## fauzdar65 (Mar 6, 2012)

I love my mom. I could never say it to her though i don't know why. I love her more than anything. I have no reason to live otherwise, but i can't do anything to hurt her, and taking my life would destroy her. I have always been dependent on her for anything, i can't even take care of myself. 

She is getting old now and starting to have health issues. She would never ask, but i know, it's my time to do something for her and take care of her. Me, who can't even take care of myself , who is afraid to step out of the house . But i have to be strong. I don't have any will to live or fight my anxiety problems , but i have to ,for her.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

This pomegranate hand lotion smells *AMAZING*.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Word.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Is it just me or does everything seem to revolve around sex?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Is it just me or does everything seem to revolve around sex?


on this forum, there's a lot about sex because most members are 18-25. Sex is always on the brain at those ages. Probably the same with people you interact with if you're a younger person. I'm 50 and sex is not nearly as big a deal as it is to people in their 20s.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

littleghost said:


> on this forum, there's a lot about sex because most members are 18-25. Sex is always on the brain at those ages. Probably the same with people you interact with if you're a younger person. I'm 50 and sex is not nearly as big a deal as it is to people in their 20s.


Hmm interesting. I know a lot of women your age who do think about sex a lot, I guess it varies but yeah sex seems very predominant everywhere I look.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm interesting. I know a lot of women your age who do think about sex a lot, I guess it varies but yeah sex seems very predominant everywhere I look.


I guess in my case it could be the antidepressants I'm on that lower the sex drive..... I didn't think about that factor.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

littleghost said:


> I guess in my case it could be the antidepressants I'm on that lower the sex drive..... I didn't think about that factor.


Yep they'll kill your sex drive quick.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yawn.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

wigwam


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i want to go to a casino. lol...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

A rainy grey weekend, cool, gaming and films it is then!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

wonder what they were watching....


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Why is everyone suddenly a Selena fan?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wrongwolfe said:


> Why is everyone suddenly a Selena fan?


Selena Gomez?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I more things to talk about with people. I'm just too boring for people to want me around.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nani


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


> Nani


My cat's name is Noni.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Callsign said:


> It may have been the president of the united states publicly signing an executive order to resume the practice of throwing virgins into volcanoes.


yeah, maybe that was what they were watching.......

:stu


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

Chumbawamba


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Me: what could possibly go wrong?
Life: I'm glad you asked

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I am so tired of seeing the word _normie_.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I am so tired of seeing the word _normie_.


Me too. I actually never even came across it until returning to this forum lol.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Reptilian intelligence is an interesting topic i've recently been looking into, Varanid lizards in particular are considered to be the most intelligent of the reptiles and have demonstrated a level of intelligence that rivals some birds and even mammals. Studies on the species _Varanus albigularis_ have demonstrated the animals ability to count up to six, while studies conducted in the wild have also revealed that varanids are capable of hunting co-operatively to gain access to a difficult food source.






Studies on Bearded Dragons, conducted at the university of Lincoln have also shown for the first time a reptiles ability to learn from imitation. The study involved a wire door which could be pushed open to gain access to food on the other side. Bearded Dragons that were unfamiliar with the door were not able to open it but when they witnessed the trained Bearded Dragon successfully opening the door they were then immediately able to complete the task themselves.

www.lincoln.ac.uk/news/2014/09/970.asp

*"The ability to learn through imitation is thought to be the pinnacle of social learning and long considered a distinctive characteristic of humans. However, nothing is known about these abilities in reptiles," lead researcher Dr. Anna Wilkinson from the School of Life Sciences, University of Lincoln, UK said in a statement.

"This research suggests that the bearded dragon is capable of social learning that cannot be explained by simple mechanisms - such as an individual being drawn to a certain location because they observed another in that location or through observational learning. The finding is not compatible with the claim that only humans, and to a lesser extent great apes, are able to imitate."*

These advanced cognitive abilities may possibly be common place in reptiles but there simply isn't the research out there to know the full extent of reptile intelligence.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I took my kids to my parents this weekend, as usual and we had the cousins over. Some of us decided to get a game going in the driveway...my dad (who's 66 years old but can seriously play basketball), my two daughters and their cousin....against me, my son, and my nephew. Lmao. So....it was four against us three. The old man, the girl, versus the boys. And we won, 21 - 13. The only way to play against them (we were outnumbered) was zone. I played inside partly because I was tallest and it worked. I had to run my *** off though, my neice was gaurding me and she plays on her junior hs team and she was just breaking my ankles, ffs. It was fun, though. I'm sore. Really sore. We played a few games of horse after that.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I am so tired of seeing the word _normie_.


:yes



Mc Borg said:


> Me too. I actually never even came across it until returning to this forum lol.


i think i first of heard of this term on this forum, too.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

"Outside of a dog, a book is a man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read." Groucho Marx

i can count on dogs and books to be my friends, i guess. lol....


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I may be kind of sort of a little bit crushing hard on someone just maybe x_x


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not this ad AGAIN! I am not 80! I am not in a WALKER! :mum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oi


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

?
?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

tea111red said:


>


I miss early 2000's Conan.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> I miss early 2000's Conan.


90s, too, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

tea111red said:


> 90s, too, lol.


I didn't get to watch him then. 

I miss the Max/Conan stare downs. :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> I didn't get to watch him then.
> 
> I miss the Max/Conan stare downs. :lol


thank goodness for YouTube.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I should of drove ugh.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Infamoose said:


> Ayy buddy, what a pleasant surprise.







miss you man  feels bad


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

No. Selena Quintanilla.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I found my old copy of _Return of the King_! The Holy Trinity has been reunited!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

why does this person not block this other person if they are bothered


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sometimes I forget February is black history month....I should be ashamed.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

This hurts


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

"Your on own Noble, Carter Out" 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am getting the post-run chillz....good thing I have my sweatshirt.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to simplify my life.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I can measure my heart rate on my phone. Handy.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hhhhheeeeeyyyy.....i dont know, it said write anything.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i wish we could use mim girl emotes here:


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My cat is sleeping beside me, rather than at the foot of the bed. What did I do to deserve this? It's taking so much strength to not harrass him, lol. I'm so bad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm nothing but a disappointment. I deserve all the bad that happens to me.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey babe what's taking so long with those Totinos??? You guys making out back there?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wonder if I'm being too forward. Speaking of that when the waitress tonight asked if there was anything else I needed I was so going to say "yeah your number" but I didn't....ugh.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hi


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

mt moyt said:


> hi


bye

carter deems is my favorite rapper


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If I don't get my meds now, I give up. I've called countless times...ridiculous.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Today I'm starting this class that I've been looking forward to for a month. But, there are going to be STRANGERS there. I started getting nervous last night and this morning started having stomach cramps. I can't even enjoy this thing I've been looking forward to. It's a small class, just 7 or 8 people, so it's not like I can fade into the background. I'm going to have to TALK to the STRANGERS.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm seems like my school will be tuition free starting next semester.
It's gonna be packed!


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

littleghost said:


> Today I'm starting this class that I've been looking forward to for a month. But, there are going to be STRANGERS there. I started getting nervous last night and this morning started having stomach cramps. I can't even enjoy this thing I've been looking forward to. It's a small class, just 7 or 8 people, so it's not like I can fade into the background. I'm going to have to TALK to the STRANGERS.


:squeeze I hate that feeling. Hope you had a good time, though!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

In the last few days this forum has, once again, proven that it's greatest attribute is drama, and drawing your attention like a really bad car accident on the side of the road...you want to look, you know you shouldn't, you know in a way you really do not want to look, but you end up looking anyway. I'm not gonna lie it's been somewhat entertaining at times, but in a Jerry Springer show kind of way lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ugh hate when things don't go as planned but whatever.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A couple pet peeves of mine... 

1. Repeating myself. About anything and goes for anyone. I will snap at you. 

2. Butting in on something I am doing. Happens at work when I am perfectly fine. Or at home, like just now while making dinner. I don't need help and get out of my way. K, thanks.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> A couple pet peeves of mine...
> 
> 1. Repeating myself. About anything and goes for anyone. I will snap at you.
> 
> 2. Butting in on something I am doing. Happens at work when I am perfectly fine. Or at home, like just now while making dinner. I don't need help and get out of my way. K, thanks.




(I'm just kidding. I have pet peeves too).

(But I'm never asking you if you need help with dinner again lmao).


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

AllTheSame said:


> (I'm just kidding. I have pet peeves too).
> 
> (But I'm never asking you if you need help with dinner again lmao).


Lol! Nothing wrong with offering help when I first start. But don't watch me work, and then butt in later. Bugs me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

littleghost said:


> Today I'm starting this class that I've been looking forward to for a month. But, there are going to be STRANGERS there. I started getting nervous last night and this morning started having stomach cramps. I can't even enjoy this thing I've been looking forward to. It's a small class, just 7 or 8 people, so it's not like I can fade into the background. I'm going to have to TALK to the STRANGERS.


How did it go?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

It was okay. There was a lady there that I had met before, so that made me feel better, and I know the teacher. There were about 8 people and they were all pretty low key, no obnoxious people. It was a Mindfulness Meditation class, so we did a few guided meditations and I wasn't freaked out having my eyes closed in a room full of people, which I was worried about. At the end as I was walking out the door, I realized other people were hanging around and talking, and I was missing a chance to interact, but I probably wouldn't have known what to say anyway.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I had to take a screenshot of this since I couldn't find a image on Google but maaaannnn....I love this...This is beautiful, one of the members of Red Team standing either inside a UNSC ship or a Banished ship cut in half.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

random dude: *staring at my phone* oh my god you're reading text that's in english
me: um... yeah?
random dude: so you can read english?!
me: yes?
random dude: *points at sentence* TRANSLATE. TRANSLATE THIS NOW
me:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> (I'm just kidding. I have pet peeves too).
> 
> (But I'm never asking you if you need help with dinner again lmao).


LOL I can't tell if that cat is angry, happy or yawning.

I'll go with all 3 :b


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> LOL I can't tell if that cat is angry, happy or yawning.
> 
> I'll go with all 3 :b


Hehe I can see how it could be any of the three. But I'm gonna go with angry. And I'm gonna stay away from any cat, or any woman, that gives me that look, ffs.....


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

_The Flying Primate Hypothesis_

I came across a very interesting article which opened up a debate in favour of the shared evolutionary history between the primates and Macrobats.

*"Primates share a half-dozen brain pathways not found in any of the other 20 mammalian orders. These features are quantitative and are believed to reliably distinguish primates from non-primates. They provide a unique signature, enabling us to recognize a primate brain after a set of tests which involve labeling the pathways going from the eye to the brain.

Imagine my surprise when I found these features in the brain of a Gray-headed Flying Fox (Pteropus poliocephalus) during a routine investigation! Subsequent work by myself and others confirmed that this is true for all of the flying fox species thus far examined. Flying foxes belong to the order Megachiroptera, commonly referred to as megabats. The nearly 200 species of these bats are vegetarians that feed on fruit and nectar. They are mostly large, with wingspans measuring from two to six feet and navigate by their excellent vision."*

The article goes on to explain that the smaller "micro-bats" and "larger macro-bats" evolved the capacity to fly on separate occasions, meaning they are not necessarily closely related.

_*"My current hypothesis is that the first occasion was probably in the Cretaceous era when small, shrew-like insectivores developed the ability to fly while becoming more efficient at chasing insects. The legacy of that achievement is the highly successful group we now know as the Microchiroptera or microbat. Traditional taxonomic consensus has divided bats, the order Chiroptera, into two suborders, the Mega- and Microchiroptera. The microbats include nearly 800 species, all of which navigate by highly sophisticated echolocation, though they have vision as well. Most are small, with wingspans measuring from six to eighteen inches, and they are mostly insectivorous.

Much later, I believe in the Tertiary era, an early primate line improved its success in foraging for fruits by developing the ability to glide. The ancestors of these primate gliders are living today, either as gliders (the two species of flying lemurs, order Dermoptera) or as the even more successful megabits."*_

The full article can be read here: www.batcon.org/resources/media-education/bats-magazine/bat_article/248?tmpl=component

Many appose the idea that the evolution of flight in bats evolved on two separate occasions and are not inclined to believe the "flying primate hypothesis", moreover, recent DNA comparisons do not support this hypothesis, but there is one undisputed relative of the primates that takes to the skies - the Colugo. Both Primates and Dermoptera (or Colugo) are sister groups in the miroder; Primatomorpha. Primates are thought to have split from the Dermoptera sister group 79.6 million years ago during the Cretaceous era. There are only two remaining living species of Dermoptera; Philippine Flying Lemur and Sunda Flying Lemur, both of which are extremely efficient gliders. They demonstrate the most extensive adaptations to gliding seen in mammals and use their gliding abilities in heavily forest areas high up in the trees to quickly move around between trees to avoid predators and search for food.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

If I hear another Serb exchange one single serbian word for an english word in a sentence, I think I will kill someone.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think the world would be a better place if I just died. It's all I deserve.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I think the world would be a better place if I just died. It's all I deserve.


Try not to think that way. I to have been so depressed where I did try to end my life. But please hang in there ok. Talk to someone if you can, pm if you need to ok.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

rockyraccoon said:


> Try not to think that way. I to have been so depressed where I did try to end my life. But please hang in there ok. Talk to someone if you can, pm if you need to ok.


Believe it or not, people don't actually want to hear about other people's problems. I'll suffer in silence, as always. One day the suffering will end.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0ave2uwe'd 33 we e2


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Believe it or not, people don't actually want to hear about other people's problems. I'll suffer in silence, as always. One day the suffering will end.


There are people in the world and on this forum who are empathetic. When I told everyone on here I was going to end it (I did almost die) I received a lot of support. Please don't suffer alone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I get to sleep in!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This hair is out of control.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> This hair is out of control.












Hehe! I don't know what this is but it's soo funny right now to me! :kma :lol :lol

Just kidding dude! :b


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

TheSilentGamer said:


> If I hear another Serb exchange one single serbian word for an english word in a sentence, I think I will kill someone.


Not one, but kill sve!
Zatim, no more SA. Ili SAS.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I apologise to certain family members for liking a certain band. They were well within their rights to make me feel like **** over a harmless opinion. Not that I ever judged _their_ taste in music, or even started the conversation in the first place. After all, why would I? It's almost like there's a reason I don't talk about my interests.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Guess I'm gonna watch the Grammys in a bit, at least some of it. Beyoncé is talented don't get me wrong but there's only so much I can take ffs, and the same goes for Adele. And I can only take Drake in small doses once in a while. Wondering how many anti Trump speeches there will be. Not that that's always a bad thing. There's just a time and place....


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Paperback Writer said:


> I apologise to certain family members for liking a certain band. They were well within their rights to make me feel like **** over a harmless opinion. Not that I ever judged _their_ taste in music, or even started the conversation in the first place. After all, why would I? It's almost like there's a reason I don't talk about my interests.


Nothing worse than arguments over literally nothing, is there?:mum

But continue listening to the band at all costs :grin2:


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Nothing worse than arguments over literally nothing, is there?:mum
> 
> But continue listening to the band at all costs :grin2:


Oh, I will. :grin2:

I know it's not worth getting worked up over really (which is why I didn't post in Frustration amongst all the real problems). I'm just not very thick-skinned.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Paperback Writer said:


> Oh, I will. :grin2:
> 
> I know it's not worth getting worked up over really (which is why I didn't post in Frustration amongst all the real problems). I'm just not very thick-skinned.


Yeah I know how you feel. I can get really irritated pretty quickly myself. I just wish people would... behave themselves and leave us alone? LOL :b


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

i need a massage. my shoulders and upper back are tight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess she wasn't interested.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sure if my cat can sense my pain and sadness, but he always comes around at the perfect time.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

konas8 said:


> Not one, but kill sve!
> Zatim, no more SA. Ili SAS.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

TheSilentGamer said:


> ...


It's never good when you anger a Serb; especially a bloodthirsty one. The last time we did that...


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

What the heck are you supposed to talk about with guys over text? I honestly have no idea. I had a date yesterday with this guy and it was actually great. We now have another all set up for the weekend. But now I'm stuck on what else to talk about, even when he initiates I don't know how to respond...
This is probably stressing me out more than it should... it's just, this is all so new to me.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The wardrobe woman wasn't even there....ugh.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I've had such a rough morning . life is so hard sometimes


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

There's a first and last time for everything. Point proven.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tch


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need a haircut bad.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

gotta get that next book


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Today was the first time I've had my pupils dilated for an eye exam. It's a weird feeling, but not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dot


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Broccoli makes my belly balloon


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate watching Jeopardy by myself...how will anyone see how smrt I am?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Waiting for an interesting thread on sas
fffffs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Random randomness


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm constantly being reminded of how much of a disappointment I am.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Makes me upset when I'm being ignored or avoided, and only acknowledged when I'm told they have to go. Well, I already felt alone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Feels good to have someone that I can really talk to.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I hate unpacking for this apartment. At one point I was excited, but if it's only just going to be me, it'd be easier to just jump out my window and let someone else deal with this crap.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

*Story time*

So this happened yesterday. It's not really bothering me right now anymore because I really am proud of how far I've come... but you know just to show I'm definitely still not "perfect"... I had a school club meeting and I was the first one there. The next two people showed up together. One of them was new. The other was an old friend I had, used to be pretty close for school friends, but we drifted apart. Anyway as I was talking I just felt so generic and fake. I did not mean to come across that way at all but it seemed like I was so obviously BSing small talk and being "fake". Also acted kinda awkward. Smiles that were initially on their face, they just disappeared as I was talking. Little clues like that, I could tell. I was also so sleepy then I felt like I was drugged, so maybe in order to function normally, I need not be tired in the slightest, idk. I was like ffffff me I'm so stupid lol. I don't know, the rest of the entire day went perfectly fine, it was just that weird moment. Texted that friend later on because I didn't get to talk to him one on one yet this semester, just asked him how his classes are going, and no response. Oh well. Though I think he has bad SA too. And then the PLOT TWIST IS HE'S ON THIS FORUM OMG! I hope not. I should be less open with what I say. Lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I ****ed my brain up and now I'm permanently anxious.  I am a ****ing idiot.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish I wouldn't space out so much...but whatever.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopefully I get my tax refund soon.


----------



## BlossomsToBones (Feb 19, 2017)

There is a site called FUZIA.com. And it's a social media website strictly for women. I joined the website and hoping more women could join me there and be friends with me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She texted as expected hmm could be interesting.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

"Yes, run little demons." - Atriox

"Hunt them down." - Atriox










"We are coming back for that Brute!" - Alice -130

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My game is so weak...fml.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> My game is so weak...fml.


Yeah, dog.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waka


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need my own place...ugh. There are some days where I wish I had government housing, on ssi, etc. Life is so hard.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Ouga bouga douga


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

:tiptoe:tiptoe


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oatmeal


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Landline's cheaper, boys.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Waka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Who would ever want to be around me anyways. I'd just put them asleep. :rain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

wtf


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, sometimes things just _really_ highlight my insecurities. I hate that but it's a necessary step to getting better. Stuff pops up and I work on it. As my world expands more things to deal with will come. And i will eventually crush every single one.


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

When I see the role models of today, it makes me sad they see them this way. A role model is someone you wish to be, not a famous singer going in VIP. My role model is my hero, my hero is you. You saved me once, and showed me the light. Will you be my moon tonight? You get angry sometimes, and it fills me with dread, can we please just take this to bed? I make a fool of myself each and every day. But it's okay because I was made this way. When I hear the music ding, I really want you to sing. You won't for now and that's okay. Just know I love you anyway.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Most of my friends have ulterior motives


----------



## Jamesinwriting (Jan 5, 2017)

Do not value life as it is but through its possibilities.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

It's funny how some people think they can manipulate their way through life by playing the victim card constantly. Usually these people just make things worse for themselves and the people who are unfortunate enough to have to deal with them.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i dont know anything


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I plan to take a catnap, it would be wise not to drink coffee.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

test anxiety.... after every module of training for my new job, we have a test. If it was a written test, no problem, I always ace written tests. No, this is a role play where I have to demonstrate how I'd work with a student, and my supervisor acts like a whiny bratty kid to see what I'll do about it. I already had the first test, but she went easy on me. I've heard she can be really challenging in later sessions. She doesn't know that just sitting in the room talking to her, doing role play, makes my anxiety rachet up to a very uncomfortable level.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its a hot one today, winter is officially gone.


----------



## Vladislavkari (Feb 8, 2017)

I haven't slept in 16 hours and I'm exhausted. They lady doing orientation on my new job has left me in her office while she went out to lunch and I'm just sitting here looking at the wall.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Marx debunked sharing YEARS AGO!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Most of my friends have ulterior motives


Like what?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm not allowed to be happy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I'm not allowed to be happy.


Something cute that might make you laugh -






or


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

BlazingLazer said:


> Like what?


lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

"Flamethrower cooked up to 11 sir." - Hellbringer 

"Another kill for the Hornet clan." - Hornet Pilot 

"It's good to know John is still out there" - Spartan Jerome -092

"I heard you can do a trick with a grenade." Random Marine.



Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Everyday feels like I'm walking through a dream. I'm rarely "here."


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Stress is worsening my OCD...again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waka


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

after writing the word skill multiple times, it has started to look unrecognisable. it might as well be krill at this point, wtf is skill????


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

هل تعرفون من هو همتارو
مخلوق حلو صغير همتارو
يعيش في بيت لطيف 
يدور في دولاب خفيف
هل تعرفون من هو همتارو
الأصدقاء يحبون همتارو
و بالأخاء يبادلهم همتارو
تذكروا دوما يا أطفال 
بالتعاون نحقق المحال
الأصدقاء يحبون همتارو
هل تعرفون من هو همتارو 
مخلوق حلو صغير همتارو
يعيش في بيت لطيف
يدور في دولاب خفيف
هل تعرفون من هو همتارو


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

everything is purple!!! (purple swag: chapter 2)
this is my favourite thread!!!!!

sippin on gin, livin in sin!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Swag swag swag


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

My son is spending the weekend with us because the internet is out at his house. Never thought I'd be thankful for crappy internet service.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

This is literally my life when I'm not at work.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> This is literally my life when I'm not at work.


lol... my life is like this, too, or along the lines of it, anyway.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Its a hot one today, winter is officially gone.


Just about every city in Ohio broke record highs today - for the day Friday, the entire month of February, and all-time for any winter day....all at the same time.

It hit 76F here today and it was the warmest winter day EVER...as in we've never been this warm before in 150 years. It's mindblowing.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I am obsessed with Jack Nicholson films atm.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

You cannot be who I thought you were
Who I thought you were
No, you can't be who I thought you were
Who I thought you were


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

illuminati confirmed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waka


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Why is this getting so hard?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

The moment you feel like you have to prove your worth to someone is the moment to absolutely, totally walk away. That goes for friends and for lovers.

I saw this on my FB feed. Qft.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

"The enemy of my enemy is not necessarily our friend." - Captain Cutter

"Looks like they need the big guns, let's not disappoint helljumpers!" - ODSTs 

"Can't wait to try out my trick shot skills." - Sniper



Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Personne ne t'aime


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Time has tested me and I have failed.

Also, I think alcohol has ruined me, and I'm not even an alcoholic! My body is just sensitive and alcohol easily ****s up my mind. I just can't make myself care anymore. I'm sure I hold the most absences at work because I'm sick of the managers ****ing around with me and I'm just too depressed. Maybe I'm in denial or even cocky to believe they're gonna fire me. All I know is the world has not been kind to me since forever and I just can't bring myself to care anymore.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

what a coincidence.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mt moyt said:


> illuminati confirmed


 probably is


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

finally saw a coyote in person after only hearing them for years.....it was just roaming the streets of this neighborhood.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to be getting ready for work...ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How many times have I blown my nose today?!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's all gucci.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I guess I just wanted some sense of control in my life.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I'm excited to go home after work and replace the litter boxes with the new extra large ones


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought the giraffe had her baby, but it was just a guy putting in more hay.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My nose is red from blowing my nose so many times.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

All I seem to do is screw stuff up.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

XP


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My 147,000th post and thread I normally posted to is gone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> My 147,000th post and thread I normally posted to is gone.


Hopefully u reach a million soon Mr.Angelic.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

All Taco Bell food seems the same. Seems like just about everything is made from different combinations of the same set of ingredients.

I know other restaurants do similar things, but I really notice it with Taco Bell.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amon said:


> Hopefully u reach a million soon Mr.Angelic.


:lol in about 70 years :lol


----------



## Bluewry (Feb 17, 2017)

3 AM and going strong, heheh... :yawn

sleep is for the weak


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Your morning texts always fill me with sunshine.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol. i encountered this mental health worker at my current job that i encountered at this other place i worked at. of course i remembered them, but they didn't remember me.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Me: i'm suicidal

Person: that's abusive against me, you're literally saying i'm not important enough to keep you alive you piece of ****

Me: gee thanks that really makes me less suicidal.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Guess what I care even though I don't want to...


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Amon said:


> Hopefully u reach a million soon Mr.Angelic.


:lol
He thinks he is, that's a start at least.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

snoowwwwww dayyyyyyyyy


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

mt moyt said:


> snoowwwwww dayyyyyyyyy


Well, I'm profoundly jealous.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Season 9 looks sickening.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ZombieIcecream said:


> Well, I'm profoundly jealous.


its only a song  i wish it was a snow day


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This Kate lady on Jeopardy tonight... holy faaaaaa.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's like I don't even exist. Maybe that's what they wish.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

the way threads are ranked:

0-20 replies (1page): nothing
20-60 replies: bronze
60-100: silver
100-200: gold
200-400: diamond
400-1000: platinum
1000-5000: legendary
5000+: game level


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paranoid about le health..


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm glad Piers Morgan's not on the morning TV, he doesn't know when to quit talking.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mt moyt said:


> the way threads are ranked:
> 
> 0-20 replies (1page): nothing
> 20-60 replies: bronze
> ...


If it's "over 9000.............." what would it be? :lol


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> If it's "over 9000.............." what would it be? :lol


haha super saiyan?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She just disappeared.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My cold is clearing up pretty quick now!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

helloooo young John McCain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Welp the girl said she has to work this weekend....oh well.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I really should get some sleep


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> I really should get some sleep


I can come to your place and sing you a song to help you sleep, this might do the opposite effect actually. :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

telemetry stuff. interesting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I miss going to them library events.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

tea111red said:


> telemetry stuff. interesting.


Yeah, I really enjoyed ECG and 12-lead analysis...rows 1 and 8 appear tachy, but sinus. Row 3 has an interesting ST elevation, but without a 12 lead can't tell if that's prior heart damage or not. Row 7 is just plain bad, lol. Code blue, get the cart.

From a HIPAA persepctive, you may want to take that down (since you have names on the graphic). I'd have PMd you, but you have those turned off.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overdrive said:


> I can come to your place and sing you a song to help you sleep, this might do the opposite effect actually. :lol


I have my "earthquake in a box" subwoofer with my computer. If you could play one of the soothing ones, I'd be out. There is a YouTube video that is eight minutes long that has a song that really does calm people down.

I have had a cold this week, though. Tough to stay asleep. I am getting better pretty quick now. :lol.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

If you're a member on here, hi.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Why is a drippy nose attractive? Seriously, you used your fingers when you needed a tissue and that should have been gross, right?...and that's not everything. Something is wrong with my head. :no






What am I going to do? :|

Meh.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I feel unwanted and so pathetic.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Why is a drippy nose attractive? Seriously, you used your fingers when you needed a tissue and that should have been gross, right?...and that's not everything. Something is wrong with my head. :no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a cold that was that bad this week. I went through a one-hour meeting with a tissue under my nose.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I had a cold that was that bad this week. I went through a one-hour meeting with a tissue under my nose.


That sucks. The crud seems to be gong around. Sorry man.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> That sucks. The crud seems to be gong around. Sorry man.


I am almost through it. This cold wasn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

How do you read a 700 page book in 4 hours?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need some social interaction irl ugh.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I need some social interaction irl ugh.


Tell me about it. And work doesn't count.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> Tell me about it. And work doesn't count.


It would if I had friends there but nope I'm an outcast.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> It would if I had friends there but nope I'm an outcast.


Wow, I was just thinking the same thing. I use Meet Up to meet folks in the past. Give it a try. I need new friends.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> It would if I had friends there but nope I'm an outcast.


same here bro i got no friends
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> Wow, I was just thinking the same thing. I use Meet Up to meet folks in the past. Give it a try. I need new friends.


We don't have any good groups in my area. No anxiety ones either.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> It would if I had friends there but nope I'm an outcast.


I do get along with the ladies I work with, good for conversation and laughs, but once I leave work, I'm alone. I don't really have any friends. Or maybe my definition of "friend" is off.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> We don't have any good groups in my area. No anxiety ones either.


You live in a small town? Join some groups like running, something...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> I do get along with the ladies I work with, good for conversation and laughs, but once I leave work, I'm alone. I don't really have any friends. Or maybe my definition of "friend" is off.


Well at least you get that, having interaction out of work would be nice too I guess. I feel you.



Xenacat said:


> You live in a small town? Join some groups like running, something...


Meh we mostly have women's groups, book clubs, and board game stuff. There is a christian singles group....might give that a look.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Well at least you get that, having interaction out of work would be nice too I guess. I feel you.
> 
> Meh we mostly have women's groups, book clubs, and board game stuff. There is a christian singles group....might give that a look.


Running is really big in my town, might join I hate getting up early and running. I like to stay up late and drink.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> Running is really big in my town, might join I hate getting up early and running. I like to stay up late and drink.


Hmm that would be nice and haha.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

The mob/herd mentality triumphs yet again.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Who wants to hug this bunny?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Today, I head one guy call another guy a lesbian.

I'm... That's, uh... I'm not sure that's how it works??

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

A.A said:


> The mob/herd mentality triumphs yet again.


How so? I like your AA name, lol....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Better hunker down for another boring night.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

every saturday i think of this


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

...life is just one crushing defeat after another, until you just wish Flanders was dead.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I wonder why we are wasting our time building robots instead of building like spaceships or something that might not betray in a 100 years.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2 and a half weeks


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I’ve got the smell of bleach in my mouth
no matter what i do, i can’t get it out
what on earth am i supposed to do now
oh i dont know, i dont know


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

&#55356;&#57137;&#55356;&#57141;&#55356;&#57137;&#55356;&#57141;&#55356;&#57137;&#55356;&#57141;&#55356;&#57137;&#55356;&#57141;


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just put a cherry Jolly Rancher with a bunch of ice and then poured Coca-Cola on it.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

About to crack open my first Magic booster in several years. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

last night had some O's but tonight I hold back. 
Whoever shot Harambe cash me outside how bout dat? 
Knew dat meme was dank when I got lot of stacks

last night had some O's but tonight I hold back
standing 6 ft tall, on top of all deez stacks. 
Trolling all deez ragers every week, how bout dat?
If you a real one then you know how to bounce back


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Torilla chips, salsa, and mimosas constitutes as something to eat at 8 in the morning in my house.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> About to crack open my first Magic booster in several years. Let's see how it goes.


Meh.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Couple A, B, C's, bad ***** double D
Popping E I don't give a F, told you I'm a G


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

New dining experience tonight. We went to a Brazilian steakhouse. They give you a little card that's red on one side and green on the other. When you have it turned to green, all these guys with giant skewers of meat come by and put meat on your plate. When you have enough, you turn the little card to red, and they don't come. If you're still hungry, turn it back to green. They had nice steaks and roasts (including filets) and also scallops and lamb chops and ribs... all kinds of stuff. I tried not to eat too much. I don't think it was worth the price for me and my mom, but my dad, husband and son ate enough to make it worth it.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

littleghost said:


> New dining experience tonight. We went to a Brazilian steakhouse. They give you a little card that's red on one side and green on the other. When you have it turned to green, all these guys with giant skewers of meat come by and put meat on your plate. When you have enough, you turn the little card to red, and they don't come. If you're still hungry, turn it back to green. They had nice steaks and roasts (including filets) and also scallops and lamb chops and ribs... all kinds of stuff. I tried not to eat too much. I don't think it was worth the price for me and my mom, but my dad, husband and son ate enough to make it worth it.


These are amazing. Been a couple times in Sao Paulo on business. Unforgettable, especially with the Argentinean grass fed beef.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

littleghost said:


> New dining experience tonight. We went to a Brazilian steakhouse. They give you a little card that's red on one side and green on the other. When you have it turned to green, all these guys with giant skewers of meat come by and put meat on your plate. When you have enough, you turn the little card to red, and they don't come. If you're still hungry, turn it back to green. They had nice steaks and roasts (including filets) and also scallops and lamb chops and ribs... all kinds of stuff. I tried not to eat too much. I don't think it was worth the price for me and my mom, but my dad, husband and son ate enough to make it worth it.


I love these Brazilian places! My favorite one doesn't have the green/red cards though. They just keep coming and you just basically say yes or no. Which is a little annoying, especially if your mouth is full of food. I always have to starve myself during the day before going there for dinner. There's just so much to eat and I want it all.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

littleghost said:


> New dining experience tonight. We went to a Brazilian steakhouse. They give you a little card that's red on one side and green on the other. When you have it turned to green, all these guys with giant skewers of meat come by and put meat on your plate. When you have enough, you turn the little card to red, and they don't come. If you're still hungry, turn it back to green. They had nice steaks and roasts (including filets) and also scallops and lamb chops and ribs... all kinds of stuff. I tried not to eat too much. I don't think it was worth the price for me and my mom, but my dad, husband and son ate enough to make it worth it.


Sounds amazing. How much did it cost you?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been a member here since 2006. I've talked with some really good people. I want to thank all of those people who, on occasion, have made my life a little bit easier to deal with. 

I hope you all find happiness, somehow. Don't let this thing defeat you.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Sounds amazing. How much did it cost you?


Since you don't order from a menu, I don't know what it cost. My dad treated us.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N/A


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

oo la la


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Dont think iv ever posted more then 5-10 posts at a time.. dunno how some get to 50. but I'd like to try.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Who wants to hug this bunny?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


I do!


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

When I'm not in a self hating mood I actually like reading my old posts. I haven't been here in a couple of months so I've been reading some of my old stuff that I forgot about. It's kind of like reading an old diary you found in the back of your closet, except better in a way. Threads prompt discussions I wouldn't of thought to talk about in a diary. It's weird how different I feel from four months ago. I feel like I'm reading someone else's posts.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Xenacat said:


> I do!


Well, it's your lucky day cause you can! 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I love this time of year.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow.....whatever though.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

People who say "on accident"... -_-"


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

All I'm good for is screwing things up. :cry


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I blew it again this time. Looks like it's gonna be another bad year already for me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I need to eat something. I missed dinner Friday, because, well, I was too busy crashing into cars on the beltway at 60 mph. I didn't eat Saturday. At all. Nothing, I just didn't feel good. I ate a little bit Sunday, at lunch. I stopped at McDonald's this morning but haven't had lunch or dinner. And i'm just not hungry. Nothing sounds good at all. 

I thought about ordering a med pizza for myself but even that doesn't sound good.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mt moyt said:


> Couple A, B, C's, bad ***** double D
> Popping E I don't give a F, told you I'm a G


 Is this from a song?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is this from a song?


peso, by a$ap rocky :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mt moyt said:


> peso, by a$ap rocky :yes


I am going to have to look him up. I have heard of him from this forum.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

whoever created 'lol' should be recognised for their contribution to languages all around the world


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i cant find a mhl cable for my phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Wake, work, eat, sleep...wake, work, eat, sleep...death.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

http://unusualplaces.org/u-s-route-50-americas-loneliest-road


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hold this L.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1 down 11 more to go


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

some people call it a blessing
i call it a curse
i dont know how to reach out to people
even when every fiber of my body is screaming
at me to just talk to them
i refuse

i envy those people who cave in under their 
desires and wants and needs and 
memories - 
i dont understand how they do it

maybe its an issue of pride
maybe its an issue of self-respect
maybe its an issue of self-care and self-love
or maybe its just the plain fact

that i rather be lonely and suffering
than to crawl back pathetically 
to someone that i know i dont need
to make myself happy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So far so good.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's windy outside


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Wanna strap me to the bed,
Drill a hole into my head?
No thanks, I'll take folly instead.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

- You don't knooooow meeee!
- Then let me get to know you, damn it!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lele


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Feels like some of my posts got deleted hmm.


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Maybe I just wasn't meant to be happy


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

My favorite fan made trailer. I get chills every time I watch this.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

25,048,449 seconds until christmas!!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

What's the point?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

there are 1621 emojis (not including smilies)

this is the last one:


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

people will say **** about you no matter what. better to not give a **** and keep doing what makes you happy.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Come on weekend. Just have to make it 'till 2 or 3 tomorrow afternoon. Maybe not even that long. Then some much needed rest and a couple of much needed days off.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Here is all of the horror games I've ever played:

Outlast
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Alien: Isolation
Wick
Layers of Fear
Dead Space
Soma


Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## himemiko (Mar 7, 2017)

You live. You learn.
You love. You learn.
You cry. You learn.
You lose. You learn.
You bleed. You learn.
You scream. You learn~


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No point in sleepin now


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Amon said:


> No point in sleepin now


why not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I've moved onto phase 2. Talking out loud to myself. 

Phase 3 will be hearing voices....bonus.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So excited for Duke-UNC tonight, haven't been this excited since my Pats won the superbowl.


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Is he avoiding me or am I just overthinking it?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

My supervisor threw in an extra role-play evaluation because I haven't been doing so well on them. It's all this evaluating that's making me anxious and making me mess up. If they'd just let me do the job already, I think I'd be fine. Two more evaluations and a written exam. Please let this be over with soon.


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

I wish I didn't get so attached to people


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Synchronicity my friend, we meet again.


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

Job interviews are such a nightmare. Having a bunch of questions thrown my way makes me feel like I'm being interrogated by some police officer. 
I kinda regret quitting my previous job. I guess staying in an abusive job environment is a much better choice than having no job at all and having to go through a bunch of stupid interviews?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

feels like no one gives a damn about me, i feel so lonely


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i thought today was going to be hot becoz there were no clouds in the mornning...but after 1 hour it started to get cloudy and then started to rain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hahahahahaha.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> feels like no one gives a damn about me, i feel so lonely


So sorry you feel this way. I tend to be a real loner... mom passed away long ago... dad in his 80's and have sons and relatives but not in touch much with any of them. Hang in there; it's a weird world!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just might want to get to sleep before the time change.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn I wish I could just crack open a single CC and enjoy it with a pizza like I used to...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i don't know why i randomly thought of that diamond dallas page guy....


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Ozymandias BY Percy Bysshe Shelley

I met a traveller from an antique land,
Who said-"Two vast and trunkless legs of stone 
Stand in the desert. . . . Near them, on the sand, 
Half sunk a shattered visage lies, whose frown, 
And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command, 
Tell that its sculptor well those passions read 
Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things, 
The hand that mocked them, and the heart that fed; 
And on the pedestal, these words appear: 
My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings; 
Look on my Works, ye Mighty, and despair! 
Nothing beside remains. Round the decay 
Of that colossal Wreck, boundless and bare 
The lone and level sands stretch far away."​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to focus on my goals. Stay locked in.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Him tell her fi stop say him a go chop
Say him a go shoot, say him a go shot ot pop


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

rdrr said:


> people will say **** about you no matter what. better to not give a **** and keep doing what makes you happy.


Couldn't have said it better myself, sir. ;-)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i am so uninterested in my studies that i can copy down notes while day dreaming now. i just copied down a page of notes and i have no idea what i just wrote


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

That feeling when you discover you're not as poor as you thought you were this pay period.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

Good to hear.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

How is this man not falling off? -






or






His body posture hints at he is supported by something that is just not there.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

everything is fine like this.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

The longer I live, the more I realize the universe conspires against me. It's becoming more and more likely that I live in a simulation. The question at this point is, are we all living in the same simulation with the universe conspiring against us all in it's own ways, or, do we each experience a unique universe just for us, and everything inside is designed solely for us individually in our respective simulations. I'm leaning towards the former at this point, if only to not appear as solipsistic in my approach, but the latter might make more sense from simulation user's standpoint: If the simulation is experienced by a user for entertainment, a virtual reality video game super hard mode perhaps, it might make more sense for the experience to be separate simulations in order to make the user's experience uniquely tailored, be it difficulty, setting, etc. In the "multiplayer" simulation, too much of another user's world would impact your own experience.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

another coincidence....


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

i have a man crush on this guy but not like romantically, but platonically. just really look up to him and think he's a great person. he's just amazing in so many different ways haha 10/10 honestly


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

For some reason I can always tell when I've misspelled something but I can never fix it with out looking it up.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

...


----------



## Jessielynn1106 (Feb 13, 2017)

You are free... you really are. The physical symptoms, the nagging thoughts, the impulsive fears.. despite all this, in reality, you are really free, wings and all. The thoughts are just the space between your head. Good night all, and best dreams.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You know things have gotten bad......real bad....when you see an advertisement like this:










Pedialyte, a children's rehydration product.....for hangovers.

:doh


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Jessielynn1106 said:


> You are free... you really are. The physical symptoms, the nagging thoughts, the impulsive fears.. despite all this, in reality, you are really free, wings and all. The thoughts are just the space between your head. Good night all, and best dreams.


Jessie, you're my guru.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> You know things have gotten bad......real bad....when you see an advertisement like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmh some nice tasty chimical shiet when you just wake up from hangover...
"Orange juice ??? anyone ? nah i prefar my chimical mix...".
Strange world.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overdrive said:


> Mmmh some nice tasty chimical shiet when you just wake up from hangover...
> "Orange juice ??? anyone ? nah i prefar my chimical mix...".
> Strange world.


I don't think you would see stuff like this if you were at a club DJ'ing mad wicked beats.

Pedialyte is normally given to children when they are having diarrhea which is a very quick way to dehydration. If affects children faster than adults, so the product is created for that.

Like taking candy from a baby. :no


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

https://i.imgur.com/GwdduX1.gifv


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Another day down, another day closer to death I guess.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

 :hug


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

This is actually kinda sad to me. I didn't know Robin Williams liked The Legend Of Zelda. :/ The Breath of Wild came out for the Switch so I can see why this would make people sad, so I do feel bad as well he never got to play this.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

dress sexy at my funeral, my good wife


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ahh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need sleep bad.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm wearing my retainer for the first time in a while. I always have the urge to bite down really hard when my teeth are moving.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

hmm


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> This is actually kinda sad to me. I didn't know Robin Williams liked The Legend Of Zelda. :/ The Breath of Wild came out for the Switch so I can see why this would make people sad, so I do feel bad as well he never got to play this.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


He named his daughter Zelda after the character in case you didn't know.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I pray this lady has my jacket.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kevin001 said:


> I pray this lady has my jacket.


I pray that she doesn't. :twisted


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> I pray that she doesn't. :twisted


Haha I'm serious lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kevin001 said:


> Haha I'm serious lol.


So am I. Let's see who God likes more. 0

(lol)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> So am I. Let's see who God likes more. 0
> 
> (lol)


He loves us both equally. :squeeze


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Lol? Omg? Ffs? Wtf? Srsly? Lmao?

I just can't find the words....

Really....seriously....

People online just amaze me. I'm just....amazed. Nothing is shocking anymore.....esp the lengths people will go to, to get attention.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I know everything


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

me: excuse me, why did you cross out my answer when it's correct?
teacher: well yes, it *is* correct, but you just got lucky, so it isn't correct

alrighty then.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Appearily after the credits during the Kong: Skull Island film. It should Godzilla, Mothria, Rodan, and Kingdedor (sorry my bad spelling) which is saying that Kong and Godzilla are in the same unevirse....DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD YYYEEEESSSS!!!! This makes me like the movie more lol. I thought about it for a few days and the movie isn't as bad I thought, I like it more. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

AllTheSame said:


> Lol? Omg? Ffs? Wtf? Srsly? Lmao?
> 
> I just can't find the words....
> 
> ...


Rofl. xD


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> Rofl. xD


Seriously.

You posted _*that*_. The only, ONLY reason you'd post that is for attention, lmao.

God what a pathetic attempt....lol.....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

AllTheSame said:


> Seriously.
> 
> You posted _*that*_. The only, ONLY reason you'd post that is for attention, lmao.
> 
> God what a pathetic attempt....lol.....


Facts. :cig


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

All I can think of is why. And. That is just below what any troll would do for attention. *sigh* Oh. Kay. Though. Whatever does it for ya. Good luck with that.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Let's all take a nice quiet walk down the beach.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unreal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Life is so fun....just trying to enjoy this roller coaster before my time is up.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i wonder how many other middle eastern ppl have been on this [email protected]@@*$\¢`$
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

*goes on computer to do some work*

*notices huge spider sliding down from the ceiling right by my face*

Nopenopenopenope.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

iiiii have finally found you
iiiii have finally found you


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Its time


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm getting tired of crying myself to sleep and crying myself sick.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I used to think I wanted to be popular.......I really hope I never become popular....people give me a headache....small close group is good enough.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

bengal spice


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

lackofflife said:


> i wonder how many other middle eastern ppl have been on this [email protected]@@*$\¢`$
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Plight said:


> Why


just curious
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

It's funny how everyone swears in english from time to time, regardless of their native language


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sometimes it feels like I was born to lose.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

mt moyt said:


> lol


hahahahahhaha

Well why the hell not. xD


----------



## Khajit (Mar 18, 2017)

Kill Jester


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Plight said:


> Why


are you from middle east ?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Should I or should I not buy that Bathory shirt. Hmmmm....


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

How comforting to hear one of the top hedge fund managers say he's forgetful and unreliable. lol


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

So hyped for samurai Jack


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

ljubo said:


> are you from middle east ?


No, born in Australia.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

today i ate 2 medium dominos pizzas, 1 sandwich, 1 big bag of crisps, 1 small bag of crisps and a bottle of coke. and smoked like 7 cigs. early death here i come!!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Never let success go to your head.
Never let failure get to your heart.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I want an ice cream soda


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm sure many people think I drink lots of coffee because I talk fast but it's just out of nervousness or even excitement sometimes.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm craving for seafood ramen. *So bad!* I don't want instant noodles; I want that genuine seafood ramen I got to eat at Hong Kong.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think my mom just made the biggest meatloaf I've ever seen.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

(This is my 9001th post)


----------



## eppie (Mar 19, 2017)

The woods are lovely, dark and deep, 
But I have promises to keep, 
And miles to go before I sleep, 
And miles to go before I sleep.
- Robert Frost


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Phew


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A second consecutive run when I had trouble.

Last night, it was three hours after eating Chinese buffet (too much food).

Tonight, it was after a 90 minute nap and no food in the previous 11 hours. I think I was SORE from the night BEFORE - heh that rhymed. Not bad for a Monday.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yeck @ typical dates. i'd rather just meet someone, get to know them, and then just decide to go out w/ them. i don't want to have to go to any busy setting/uncomfortable environment and force myself to struggle to come up w/ stuff to say/talk about myself to someone i've never met before that day/hardly know.

church is just full of middle age and elderly people, too.

never doing dating sites. i don't feel like people that use those sites are trustworthy enough.

conventions and seminars are full of middle age men, elderly men, and women.

colleges (even community colleges)......too young.

volunteering places.......too young and full of elderly people.

work....lol. mostly elderly women. though, i did meet some woman's son my age and we got along, but he is married and lives in another state. :lol

:stu


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> (This is my 9001th post)


Congratulations, I think.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I should have joined the guys the other night 😑


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Old me ~ crazy=hot
New me ~ crazy=run/don't get involved


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Old me ~ crazy=hot
> New me ~ crazy=run/don't get involved


Hey! I take offense to that lol!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Hey! I take offense to that lol!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

there is a guy on this site that posts the same gif pic over and over haha jk @Kevin001
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

lackofflife said:


> there is a guy on this site that posts the same gif pic over and over haha jk @Kevin001
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:b


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hate being so forgettable.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Had my first coffee today since January 2nd. Black...to avoid the excess calories. Really went to my head due to the long coffee hiatus. Will have to take it easy, I guess.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0ink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have an ingrown finger nail - left pointy finger. It hurts.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Pretty much...

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bow Bow


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't deprive myself of a night's sleep in a while.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I need to know someone cares. I need a hug. I need someone to tell me it's going to be okay. I need someone to tell me I'm not crazy. I need to get out of this house. I need help.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> I need to know someone cares. I need a hug. I need someone to tell me it's going to be okay. I need someone to tell me I'm not crazy. I need to get out of this house. I need help.


(((hugs)))
It's going to be OK.
I know cyber hugs can be kind of lame, but I hope you feel better. It is going to be OK, as long as you don't give up....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Using my nerves to my advantage.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cut my finger at work and didn't even notice blood was all on the register and stuff. Kept going....I was like pls don't let any customers notice. Got a band aid shortly after.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Who likes my avatar?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Some of my friends aren't totally oblivious of my inner turmoil after all. I don't speak much when I'm out with them but the other night, one of them who is outspoken suddenly focused on me and began giving me a pep talk about talking more to them about my problems, that I initiate a night out once in awhile too, that just being together for a drink without much talking is enough. That last one melted me.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks really fantastic!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking at my old blogs like damn.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

New dentists sorted - result.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0ink


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Waiting for the painkiller to take effect. 

Why did I forget to take it sooner?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> [https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170321/565bc036a6c458063c8ac156bcaf1872.jpg
> 
> Who likes my avatar?


Yes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waaakaa


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:0


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Leave my sister alone, A.A.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

ljubo said:


> Leave my sister alone, A.A.


Alright but only because you asked me. You're lucky I'm cool with Iljubo Karen, you're lucky.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

"Wats ur password"

Nope, gonna make sure to hide my laptop somewhere since I know ur gonna be nosey and try to look at my stuff while I'm gone.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm feeling kind of bored, and tired. But otherwise today's been a pretty awesome day. I met an incredibly good looking, smoking hot woman from another company that's a vendor to one of my stores today. I mean, she is almost too perfect looking, it's almost unreal, and she seems really sweet. I'm going back to that store, that's for damn sure lmao.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Life is certainly not fair...and good things happen to bad people...what can you do?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I need to wake up in 6 hours and it'll take a couple to fall asleep, at least. I should just stay up. I'm probably going to cry myself to sleep as usual.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What did I miss?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

SofaKing said:


> Life is certainly not fair...and good things happen to bad people...what can you do?


This is really hitting me hard lately.

I had something else to say, but I forgot. =/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After two days of anxiety from stress, I caved in and took an extra Paxil pill. I also took a partial melatonin tablet to make sure I don't suddenly wake up at 9am in a panic like I have the last three days. I normally only get six hours of sleep.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I feel smart now that I understand some of these investment jargon. heh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I struggle between being super serious and being super soft....its like no in between.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Some months ago, I was going up the stairs to get to the toilet at one building in the university and what greeted me right at the landing were two kids sitting and making out. They had their eyes closed so they never saw me. It was a Saturday and the two obviously thought their spot was least likely to be passed by, but seriously, _right at the landing of the stairs_, what the fcuk? I understand that in western countries, people do this sort of thing out in the open with hardly any care of the people around, but here in the Philippines, no, people are conservative. I was disgusted, amused, and a little envious of these kids who are probably almost a decade younger than me having this experience. Whatever, I thought, and just continued walking to the men's room. Moments later when I went out, they had gone from the spot, obviously right after I passed them. Little ****s.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Mc Borg said:


> This is really hitting me hard lately.
> 
> I had something else to say, but I forgot. =/


Sorry, man...I think the important thing is accepting these realities and that we have no control over others and what they do, achieve, etc. Without control, we also can't become despondent on what happens to others (good or bad) in comparison to what happens to ourselves (good or bad). We have to live our own lives, not as a reflection of the lives of others.

Hang in there.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

If we didn't see each other tonight, she wouldn't have even remembered I existed nor would she have said bye before she left. Just reminds me that I'm so forgettable, we were so close before. She was the closest thing I had to a real friend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boarrd


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm easily overwhelmed smdh lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Fickel dorf draint quart. Ample dunger recon boost clup. Fibble dip.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hellø


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

this guard was there today...hmm. the last time i saw him there (weeks ago) i kind of embarrassed myself in front of him, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need a vacation.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I want to explore abandoned houses and buildings.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

riverbird said:


> I want to explore abandoned houses and buildings.


You might like my videos then.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> You might like my videos then.


Yes! Thank you for feeding my addiction!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just led a 2am meeting and aced it!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What?!?!   :wtf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> What?!?!   :wtf


Hmm ok....welcome back. :clap


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm ok....welcome back. :clap


Thank you.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, that dude was there again......


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

When you have no one,
You are no one.
And it takes no one to know one.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Frozan


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm nothing, I'm garbage. I deserve nothing good.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> I'm nothing, I'm garbage. I deserve nothing good.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


>


No, I'm horrible.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> No, I'm horrible.


Omg stop being hard on yourself, you're amazing girl. Hopefully you see that one day.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Fumbling my confidence and wondering why the world has passed me by. Hoping that I'm bent for more than arguments and failed attempts to fly. We were meant to live for so much more. Have we lost ourselves? Somewhere we live inside.

Dreaming about Providence and whether mice or men have second tries. Maybe we've been living with our eyes half open. Maybe we're bent and broken. We want more than this world's got to offer. We want more than the wars of our fathers and everything inside screams for second life.

We were meant to live.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i need more money


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow that was a first.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The full 3mg melatonin tablet was too much today.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

this guy approached me and offered to lift something for me, lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

You use me, I use you. It's a win/win.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> You use me, I use you. It's a win/win.


your post made me think of this song :lol:


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Goddamn, why can't every night (or morning preferably) be like this? I feel so much more lucid and relaxed sleeping for five hours and during the day. Hasn't happened in a long time. Honestly I want to replicate this exact cycle so that it coincides with work but fuuuuuuuuuu. I feel like I could write a song if now if I were an artist. Sensual and relaxed is how I feel. Maybe I'll just go listen to Foxy Lady.

Now this'll wake you up:
https://vimeo.com/61762249


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

foxy lady -> garth/wayne's world


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I miss Aku's original voice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1.5mg of melatonin was too much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It would be nice if people just let go...forgive and move on.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three waves of rain in six hours...


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

I wish I had someone there for me, never had anyone, I don't know what that is yet. Tonight is one of those nights I feel like dying. Yet I'm alone and nobody knows how I am, nobody is there for me. I have to swallow my pain and tears, and tomorrow show everyone my normal face and my everything's peachy attitude. I'm tired of being on my own, but that will never change, alone till I die.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish this was all a bad dream. :cry


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

waka...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

wonder if anyone went as crash bandicoot and aku aku mask for haloween


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to talk to my mom about the whole vacation thing.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel so out of place in this world.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm so stupid


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Spooky

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

I should be working on my essay, but the concerta is making me hyperfocused on the internets.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hooray


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I was just watching the Seinfeld episode when Kramer has a dog and they catch the same cold and they go to a vet. I was able to get a laugh out of it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I have dill pickle chips but they're outside in my car. I'll just eat this Middle Eastern date cookie instead. The things that are given. So sweet. I need a habibi in my life who'll take care of me when sick and won't avoid me when I have the flu.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You only live once right....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All these game play videos makes me wanna play video games again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> I'm so stupid


No, you're not.

You are CanadiSASsy! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

***************
* Post #148,000 *
***************


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

**** you, Hulu. :mum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The negativity doesn't stop......need a miracle.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I'm so stupid


Nope. :hug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wonder what they will do to me at the doctor's office today.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

God, give me strength. I'm begging you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

guard was there again...highlight of my day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> guard was there again...highlight of my day.


Good looking fella I suppose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tomorrow is April..danggiit


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Crap. It just turned April 1st here.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> I wonder what they will do to me at the doctor's office today.


So, uh, what _did _they do to you?



tea111red said:


> guard was there again...highlight of my day.


:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Water does not turn into grapejuice.  :grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> So, uh, what _did _they do to you?


. They checked me out for blood pressure now that I am 40+ and fabulous. Then, the doctor told me that they needed to check my cholesterol and stuff and that I would need to set up an appt and fast that day. I told him that I could do it then since I had not eaten. Got 2 vials of blood drawn yesterday. I did NOT pass out.

Already got the results. They just said watch the food (I run the streets so that is not the problem) and my vitamin D is low (duh I am not out in the sun enough. It was winter!!!)

When i was done, I went to Burger King.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol


i saw him again and it was also the highlight of my day....and week. :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Good looking fella I suppose?


yeah....he's pretty good looking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> yeah....he's pretty good looking.


Well I hope you've spoken to him and not just stared from afar. :b


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Well I hope you've spoken to him and not just stared from afar. :b


lol, i have to speak to him whenever i go into this place. i don't really say anything else to him other than the info i have to say, though i did smile involuntarily today because i was thinking "yeah.....it's me again" before i spoke and he smiled back, lol.

these other guys do that, too, though (and they're not interested). :lol

i'm not thinking he's attracted to me or anything because he smiled, but it did make me see parts of my brain still work. it felt like i produced more neurotransmitters after this happened.......haha.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> lol, i have to speak to him whenever i go into this place. i don't really say anything else to him other than the info i have to say, though i did smile involuntarily today because i was thinking "yeah.....it's me again" before i spoke and he smiled back, lol.
> 
> these other guys do that, too, though. :lol
> 
> i'm not thinking he's attracted to me or anything because he smiled, but it did make me see parts of my brain still work. it felt like i produced more neurotransmitters after this happened.......haha.


Hmm good stuff. Does he have a ring on his finger? You never know. :smile2:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm good stuff. Does he have a ring on his finger? You never know. :smile2:


i haven't looked yet, lol.

he looks kind of young to be married, though, but who knows.

i'll try to look if i see him again, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

the cheat said:


> I miss you. I don't want to. I look forward to death mostly so I don't have to think about you anymore.


Is there any chance of reconnecting? I don't know all the details but it sucks to hear, man. A broken heart is never easy to deal with.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hello $aS, I'm on here. You have my full attention. Well partially. I was so gassy tonight it should've been a crime with how bad the gas was. Like a sulfur mine up in here. I'm getting so desperate these days for validation that I'm thinking about glamour/boudoir shots, you know, softcore porno for the future person I might never meet. And be all like "This is when I looked sexy and felt lonely." I'd make it a six-month calendar because I don't want 12 sexy pictures of me. Or maybe I can just choose a few ones that are great. No one was the better pin-up than Miss Marilyn herself. I'm going to look up boudoir photography now.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I wish i could think of something to write here... oh wait i just did


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I offered to go jogging with a friend later this afternoon, but I'm feeling so unmotivated right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think i will just go to sleep and not charge my phone until I get up


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i think it's taken me probably at least 6 months to be able to go through w/ getting my hair cut?

even longer to feel like dying my hair.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Dances*


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

"Introvert's nightmare" according to one of my buddies, and he's right.

_Figure 4.2.17. What it's like to join extroverted buddies on a Saturday night._









Notes:
1) This is definitely not my environment. 
2) I should have taken longer videos of the experience.
3) Going to the bathroom is a difficult task but necessary nonetheless . 
4) Just go along with the people you're with and enjoy.
5) Smile at the people you happen to know at the vicinity. 
6) Say if alpha males existed and I hung out with such constantly, does that make me an alpha, too?
7) Alcohol numbs anxiety. Not recommended due to side-effects. 
8 ) Drink plenty of water before going to bed.
9) Damn. It's no longer Saturday night; it's already Sunday dawn morning.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

how do i get this person to like me (question mark)

how do i get men i'm attracted to to like me, period (question mark)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@tea111red I wish I knew. Let me know if you figure it out. Every time I think someone might like me back, I am heartbroken soon after.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> @tea111red I wish I knew. Let me know if you figure it out. Every time I think someone might like me back, I am heartbroken soon after.


relationships...... :bash

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enene


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

God doesn't make mistakes....trust the process Kevin. Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Coldness


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

me: why are girls so whiny, periods aren't even that bad
also me, on my period: *squirming in pain while screaming like a banshee*


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> "Introvert's nightmare" according to one of my buddies, and he's right.
> 
> _Figure 4.2.17. What it's like to join extroverted buddies on a Saturday night._


uke the music..., must be full of kids in those clubs...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I always wondered how this would work out if he actually had to catch a grenade.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

When she gave me my change she gently cupped my hand in both of hers. It was almost like we were holding hands. :grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Church - check!
Took nap - check!
Laundry - check!
Dishwasher - check!
Mowed lawn - check!

So far, it's been a productive day!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, oh man. i saw this person again...not really expected (though i did wonder if this was going to happen). their schedule is all over the place.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

We all need the clowns to make us smile... Unless they're the creepy, knife-wielding, stands-on-your-porch-at-night-staring-at-your-security-cameras variety.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Alpha Tauri said:


> We all need the clowns to make us smile... Unless they're the creepy, knife-wielding, stands-on-your-porch-at-night-staring-at-your-security-cameras variety.


I'm terrified of clowns. Ive often wondered when this started and I think it goes back to when I was a kid and saw a clown kill my dad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm gonna get there eventually despite all the obstacles....


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

the cheat said:


> I'm terrified of clowns. Ive often wondered when this started and I think it goes back to when I was a kid and saw a clown kill my dad.


Seriously?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Seriously?


Lol nah, that's just an old joke from SNL, Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The philosophy section of this site is severely lacking. I'm thinking of starting some threads.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

*Shout out to my ex!* Oh, I don't have one, let alone ever having a gf.

Still, I love the upbeat rhythm of the song. It's just so empowering even though I'm a guy.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Overdrive said:


> uke the music..., must be full of kids in those clubs...


Was really full of them, especially that it was a Saturday night. Wanted to leave immediately after entering.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Was really full of them, especially that it was a Saturday night. Wanted to leave immediately after entering.


I can only imagine, must have been tough staying there.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Are you guys alive or what? Lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kevin001 said:


> Are you guys alive or what? Lol.


I'm dead.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> I'm dead.


:rub


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

hi and bye
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, it was freaky having this person's cat come and stare at me several times while trying to sleep last night.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Received the vinyls i ordered via discogs today, time to play them :banana


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't expect _that_ to happen lol.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> The philosophy section of this site is severely lacking. I'm thinking of starting some threads.


Only semi-related, but I keep thinking about starting a writing thread in the Entertainment subforum, not to post writing in, but for users who write to just post their thoughts about their writing and the writing process and anything that's going through their minds about the subject, etc. etc., because it's nice just to chatter about writing in general and I don't have any other outlet for that.

But I'm too chicken and I figure either nobody would post in it or it'd die pretty fast. :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a vitamin D tablet. I hope it makes a difference.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Would the gratitude journal be used well and beneficial or would it end up collecting dust?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Since when did my life get this busy? Overwhelmed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to have to start standing up for myself, aren't I?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Referring to his drawing he showed me in 7th grade, circa 2003.
_Fun Fact_ written in 2016.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so ugly I swear.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It sucks just sitting here, the day is going by and not having anyone give a damn that you exist.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ That pretty much describes my entire life.


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Same


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ That pretty much describes my entire life.


I drew graffiti in your honor. What are you talking about? :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> I drew graffiti in your honor. What are you talking about? :bah


True. There was also that day when you _mentioned _me about 27 times. :lol :squeeze


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Me: *sitting in my classroom, listening to music*
*Guy I've never seen in my life bursts in, runs up to me and pulls off my headphones*
Him: you're on your period
Me: um...? How did you know?
Him: *long, deep inhale* I can smell it. *runs off*

What.

The.

****.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgetmc (Apr 11, 2015)

i rlly hate myself sometimes


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Well...i know Broken Arrow means now in the military...unless its something that MW2 made up but from reading the comments, its not so...damn...its dark.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This wind is driving me crazy!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wak4


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ang susunod na palabas ay rated PG. Ito ay nangangailangan ng patnubay at gabay ng magulang para sa mga batang manonood.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@*Crisigv* @*SamanthaStrange* @*Mik3*

You exist.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a dream that my school released the class schedule for the fall semester


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> Only semi-related, but I keep thinking about starting a writing thread in the Entertainment subforum, not to post writing in, but for users who write to just post their thoughts about their writing and the writing process and anything that's going through their minds about the subject, etc. etc., because it's nice just to chatter about writing in general and I don't have any other outlet for that.
> 
> But I'm too chicken and I figure either nobody would post in it or it'd die pretty fast. :/


  I really like that idea. I've often thought of starting a "Random Thought of the Day" thread in The Arts for similar reasons, but like you I've never had the nerve to actually do it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

So much chaos.....


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sus :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a mess


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's been almost a week since I've gone out with the guys with that "special" guest whom we all ditched outside a restobar through a rather elaborate scheme.

_(Names have been altered for privacy.)_
The plan was simple: trickle away from the place leaving our weird "friend" behind. It began with Dan leading me away from our table with the pretense of buying cigarettes (the two of us don't smoke so later, our buddies told us how shocked they were). We went to the parking area and moments later, Matt and Ron followed suit. Dan on his car went back for the others. Matt, Ron, and I shortly left and met up at an old hangout place to wait for the others. Around 10 minutes of waiting, Dan and our other buddies carpooling with him finally caught up. 
I think they waited for the guy to go to the bathroom or something; the story that followed wasn't all that clear to me.

_...He'll appear_

We were being a-holes, but the guy weirded everyone out. He went to high school with us, but only a few remember him. He seemed restless, always standing every now and then, laughs randomly, _insisted us on paying for him to enter the rave party inside the restobar_, and didn't even contribute for the food and drinks all night. Dan suspects he's been on drugs some time in the past and was never right again.

Despite that, Dan received a friend request from him a couple of days later.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

the cheat said:


> You promised you would always be there. I knew you wouldn't be but every time I said that, you'd give me "the face"...and I knew that when you did leave me, I'd say "I told ya so" but that it wouldn't matter cause you would no longer care that I was right.
> 
> You're the worst thing that ever happened to me. And I miss you.


Nothing hurts like a broken heart.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Nothing hurts like a broken heart.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Absolutely. Love is a hell of a drug. Never do it. And always remember that "forever" really means "until I change my mind."


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Being dead would be peachy keen.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

7 year old me: pfff mental health is dumb and isn't important, i know i will never have any mental issues

17 year old me: I was incorrect

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

When my two sons are together, it's like they speak another language. They play the same videogames and watch the same anime, so I don't understand that conversation. Then they're both studying advanced math-related things in grad school and they start explaining their projects to each other. I can actually follow that a few minutes longer than the anime.

Currently my two nerdlings and their nerd father are playing WOW, which at least I understand the words they are saying.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sneaking in plain site...









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope this doesn't make things worse.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

wow. it took nearly a month for this song to come to me. i could feel the name of it being there in my mind, but it the title just would not come to me. it finally did a bit ago randomly, lol.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

uhhhhh....uh........... I hate being me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let's see if I actually get up on time this Monday.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

snarl.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Attack the board like chess moves, best moves


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Glad you're doing well.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crusty feet


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Crust punks

-

Here's my new favorite username I found on YT last night.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cosmicslop said:


> Crust punks
> 
> -
> 
> Here's my new favorite username I found on YT last night.


I am laughing more about the dog in the post than the username.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, that was weird.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I just had canned tuna and rice for dinner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wham


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wake me up before you go-go.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Bye


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Remember when you were a child walking in the sunshine?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi guys. Bye guys. Waka. 

(only cool people will get this :cig)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You're suppose to discover your identity in adolescence how come I didn't? I still don't know who I am.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Foggy day as usual


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am laughing more about the dog in the post than the username.


The dog needs to be the new swear word filters on SAS. No more boring asterisks.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Melatonin....calling melatonin


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

honey, you make me do things i wouldn't do
baby, let me sleep in a manger with you


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

This may be the last time I ever see him. Here goes!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waka


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

An orange.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice hearing from her again.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

O_O


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.0


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

D.i.l.l pickle chips. Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## girafa (Apr 9, 2017)

karenw said:


> Oops I have given the dogs milk before it's supposed to be poisonous to them. They like it alot. I never knew that. Just as well it wasn't often then.


It's not poisonous. It's just that some dogs can be lactose intolerant. If your dogs don't end up vomiting or having diarrhea after drinking milk then they're probably fine with it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Argh


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I would never have guessed things would change this dramatically.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You got some froyo on ya chin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@[email protected]


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bunches of crunches


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

My landlords constantly bang on the door and flick the hall lights on and off to give me a bowl of spaghetti. What the ****.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Karsten said:


> My landlords constantly bang on the door and flick the hall lights on and off to give me a bowl of spaghetti. What the ****.


Aww, lmao. "Eat, eat, you're skin and bones."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Air conditioning! I don't have to call anyone to have it fixed!!!!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a waste


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Here goes nothing


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

You ever not want to go to sleep at night because you're dreading tomorrow and falling asleep will just seem like tomorrow gets here faster?


----------



## Goldenboyjr (Apr 15, 2017)

Does anyone else ever get weird sexual urges at work??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

littleghost said:


> You ever not want to go to sleep at night because you're dreading tomorrow and falling asleep will just seem like tomorrow gets here faster?


I have had a lot of trouble sleeping in the last two days. Three consecutive days of five hour sleeps, and I still could not relax the fourth day. Four hours that night.

I took 6mg of melatonin and slept one hour.
I had to submit my taxes today.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> I had to submit my taxes today.


That'll do it!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Borrrrred


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Me two


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Me 3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm just now realizing how often I touch my face daily....its crazy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

funnynihilist said:


> That'll do it!


The sad thing is that I was still 3-4 days early! The city building was closed for Good Friday.
My Federal taxes had to be sent by mail....to California! Unreal this year.

I got home, laid down on my deck and took a nap! And another quick one a few hours ago!


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm just now realizing how often I touch my face daily....its crazy.


I touch my face and especially my mouth a lot. Only when I'm out and nervous, when I'm home or alone I don't usually do that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Act to fall said:


> I touch my face and especially my mouth a lot. Only when I'm out and nervous, when I'm home or alone I don't usually do that.


I touch my face all the time no matter where I am lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It was a nice sunny day, but the pollen collecting on everything was wreaking havoc on my eyes.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

This is cool.  I can't wait to see this.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

**** this humidity ugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

haha...this dog.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> haha...this dog.


He leads by example, that's our general.   :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope she doesn't have to go to work early.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A friend from high school said something that made me regret even more my aloofness in college. He said that I've "left the game" and "transferred to another server" when I stopped hanging out with them in our early college years. Was just a small comment but made me realize that at least one of them had looked for me back then. :bash


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

There goes my life
There goes my future, my everything
Might as well kiss it all goodbye
There goes my life


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i want to break all my stuff/smash it to pieces/rip it all up/whatever and throw it in the trash.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> There goes my life
> There goes my future, my everything
> Might as well kiss it all goodbye
> There goes my life





tea111red said:


> i want to break all my stuff/smash it to pieces/rip it all up/whatever and throw it in the trash.


:hug


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Work tomorrow another Monday .


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Xenacat said:


> Work tomorrow another Monday .


Its not a holiday there ?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Nope 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

There's so much I want to do.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

tehuti88 said:


> Only semi-related, but I keep thinking about starting a writing thread in the Entertainment subforum, not to post writing in, but for users who write to just post their thoughts about their writing and the writing process and anything that's going through their minds about the subject, etc. etc., because it's nice just to chatter about writing in general and I don't have any other outlet for that.
> 
> But I'm too chicken and I figure either nobody would post in it or it'd die pretty fast. :/





Paperback Writer said:


> I really like that idea. I've often thought of starting a "Random Thought of the Day" thread in The Arts for similar reasons, but like you I've never had the nerve to actually do it.


I'm getting more inclined to start such a thread. The Arts is indeed a better section to put it in. I'm thinking it could be like a "Type what you're thinking about right now, Creativity Edition" or something (that title might be too long :/ ) and it could be open to all sorts of arts rather than just writing, so more people could feel welcome to post.

Urrrrggghhh have to work up the guts. ;_;


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You can't save everyone Kevin....some will drown.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

i wish i had a terminal disease like cancer so i could die without the guilt of actually killing myself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watching unsolved murder videos for some reason


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should not have stayed at Mom's as long as I did, but I needed the social interaction of the people celebrating Easter.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

maybe I should take myself out on a date lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I cant ****ing believe they let people watch that video. Honestly where is the human decency to keep things private? The family doesnt need to relive that nor do random people need to see what happened. Its like when the newspaper put a photo of a man on the front page just as he was going to get ran over by the subway car. Imagine being related to the person who that happened to.

We are getting desensitized as a society everyday to horrific unhuman behaviors, and its causing such actions to be taken for granted. It should be criminal to show the public those type of crimes. Any kid who googles the story, the video comes up in the first link. Shameful. Also, ban all guns.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Another day...why?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Rev2, sooon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Not sure if hard working tortoise gif, or lazy dog gif.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Last Unicorn


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone get these say, write, etc threads confused?


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

why couldn't it be me six years ago? why did it have to be you?


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wala'y pulos ni'ng tanan nako'ng gibuhat! Yawa ni'ng kinabuhi'a!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just got my Tarte order. That should keep me mildly content for a few minutes.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Just got my *Tarte *order. That should keep me mildly content for a few minutes.


Tarte, as in the _makeup brand_. ? *_* If so, what did you buy. ?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

ZombieIcecream said:


> Tarte, as in the _makeup brand_. ? *_* If so, what did you buy. ?


Yup, Tarte Cosmetics. I got a couple blushes, a mascara (in holographic unicorn packaging), and the shape tape concealer (finally). I'm excited to test the concealer tomorrow.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Clearly the curse is strong and the universe doesn't agree with my continued existence. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

keep ya head up


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rdrr said:


> I cant ****ing believe they let people watch that video. Honestly where is the human decency to keep things private? The family doesnt need to relive that nor do random people need to see what happened. Its like when the newspaper put a photo of a man on the front page just as he was going to get ran over by the subway car. Imagine being related to the person who that happened to.
> 
> We are getting desensitized as a society everyday to horrific unhuman behaviors, and its causing such actions to be taken for granted. It should be criminal to show the public those type of crimes. Any kid who googles the story, the video comes up in the first link. Shameful. Also, ban all guns.


Guns aren't going to be the problem.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Yup, Tarte Cosmetics. I got a couple blushes, a mascara (in holographic unicorn packaging), and the shape tape concealer (finally). I'm excited to test the concealer tomorrow.


 Oh, sweet ! I'm sure those blushes will look smashing on you. ;-p. Speaking of blushes, I really need to get my hands on Tarte "Bling It On" blush palette, it's been on one of my wishlists for the longest. Came across it in one of Jaclyn Hill's "GRWM." videos on YT and thought the swatches looked so pretty *_*. Anyways, I've just got into their products about a year ago and I love how super pigmented their lip paints are (recently obtained "Tarteist Glossy lip paint in berry" *from amazon* and a beautiful deep red shade from my Ipsy bag this month. I wore the the first shade for a few hours and it didn't budge an INCH, so it was totally worth the price. ! ) Another Tarte product that Ive been loving is the "Maracuja concealer", got it a few months ago - and I must say.....it has to be one of the best concealers out there atm.(aside from "Two Faced Born This Way" concealer, "NARS creamy concealer", "L.A girl concealer" and holy crap, for a cheap price ; "Maybelline fit me" is pretty decent, great coverage and long lasting, imo.) though I mostly use it for contouring. I'm also a huuuge fan of "Tarte Maracuja Oil". (I use it underneath my eyes before applying an eyecream in my regimen. I also like to apply it to the highpoints of my face for a dewey glow after applying a tinted moisturiser. ("Bare Minerals complexion rescue" is my favorite.) Oh, another thing, what type of tool do you normally use to apply your concealers ? I personally use beauty blenders (specifically "Real Techniques") and then quickly set with powder. (so that it doesnt crease) Actually I use them for just about everything now.......well except for applying eyeshadow and blush. (I normally use Morphe brushes for that. ;-))


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0ink


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boink


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

reply to my offer, ebay mother ****er


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yelling until straining my throat to the point of feeling like throwing up while I'm all alone at home helps.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

wonder how things will go this week.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope she doesn't come back too early.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

ZombieIcecream said:


> Oh, sweet ! I'm sure those blushes will look smashing on you. ;-p. Speaking of blushes, I really need to get my hands on Tarte "Bling It On" blush palette, it's been on one of my wishlists for the longest. Came across it in one of Jaclyn Hill's "GRWM." videos on YT and thought the swatches looked so pretty *_*. Anyways, I've just got into their products about a year ago and I love how super pigmented their lip paints are (recently obtained "Tarteist Glossy lip paint in berry" *from amazon* and a beautiful deep red shade from my Ipsy bag this month. I wore the the first shade for a few hours and it didn't budge an INCH, so it was totally worth the price. ! ) Another Tarte product that Ive been loving is the "Maracuja concealer", got it a few months ago - and I must say.....it has to be one of the best concealers out there atm.(aside from "Two Faced Born This Way" concealer, "NARS creamy concealer", "L.A girl concealer" and holy crap, for a cheap price ; "Maybelline fit me" is pretty decent, great coverage and long lasting, imo.) though I mostly use it for contouring. I'm also a huuuge fan of "Tarte Maracuja Oil". (I use it underneath my eyes before applying an eyecream in my regimen. I also like to apply it to the highpoints of my face for a dewey glow after applying a tinted moisturiser. ("Bare Minerals complexion rescue" is my favorite.) Oh, another thing, what type of tool do you normally use to apply your concealers ? I personally use beauty blenders (specifically "Real Techniques") and then quickly set with powder. (so that it doesnt crease) Actually I use them for just about everything now.......well except for applying eyeshadow and blush. (I normally use Morphe brushes for that. ;-))


That blush palette doesn't seem to be too available right now, but the colours looked really nice. I actually got the Colour Wheel (blush palette) that was released this past holiday, I love it. I do actually have a lot of Tarte products, they're really nice.

I either use my fingers or a sponge to apply my concealers. I do need to get a sponge that has more of a flat side, I might look into that Real Techniques one. I do also use a sponge to set my undereyes, but I use brushes for everything else.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

**** zoos. All of them.

Sent from the future


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> That blush palette doesn't seem to be too available right now, but the colours looked really nice. I actually got the Colour Wheel (blush palette) that was released this past holiday, I love it. I do actually have a lot of Tarte products, they're really nice.
> 
> I either use my fingers or a sponge to apply my concealers. I do need to get *a sponge that has more of a flat side,* I might look into that Real Techniques one. I do also use a sponge to set my undereyes, but I use brushes for everything else.




Hm, perhaps try the "silisponge." ? It's pretty flat. Discovered it on "Bretman Rock"s (who is super hilarious, btw) Instagram page a while back.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

ZombieIcecream said:


> Hm, perhaps try the "silisponge." ? It's pretty flat. Discovered it on "Bretman Rock"s (who is super hilarious, btw) Instagram page a while back.


Well, I have a sponge that's exactly like the beauty blender, but all the sides are rounded. Hard to get under the eyes. But they make sponges with rounded sides and a flatter side, so it works all over the face. That's more what I was thinking. I'm just glad I've stepped up my application skills. YouTube videos actually help.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Well, I have a sponge that's exactly like the beauty blender, but all the sides are rounded. Hard to get under the eyes. But they make sponges with rounded sides and a flatter side, so it works all over the face. That's more what I was thinking. I'm just glad I've stepped up my application skills. YouTube videos actually help.




The real techniques one IS rather round, that's why I recommended the "silisponge". lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

ZombieIcecream said:


> The real techniques one IS rather round, that's why I recommended the "silisponge". lol.


Oh, lol. I'll keep my eyes open for one I like. I wouldn't use a silisponge.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Oh, lol. I'll keep my eyes open for one I like. I wouldn't use a silisponge.


Ahhh I see, well good luck girl. ~


----------



## Shylife2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm crushing on a guy so bad at work. Some days he'll talk to and others he will ignore me. Today he was flirting with a new girl or at least I think flirting, but I might be overreacting. Two months ago he asked if I had a boyfriend. I said no and he asked if I wanted one. Of course I said I don't know. I will forever be kicking myself in the behind for saying I don't know. I've never been on a date, been kissed, had a boyfriend, etc. I really like him, but I think he's over me. I don't really know what to do. I can't go up to speak to him because my nerves just won't let me.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Shylife2017 said:


> I'm crushing on a guy so bad at work. Some days he'll talk to and others he will ignore me. Today he was flirting with a new girl or at least I think flirting, but I might be overreacting. Two months ago he asked if I had a boyfriend. I said no and he asked if I wanted one. Of course I said I don't know. I will forever be kicking myself in the behind for saying I don't know. I've never been on a date, been kissed, had a boyfriend, etc. I really like him, but I think he's over me. I don't really know what to do. I can't go up to speak to him because my nerves just won't let me.


 Hm, I would let him go. I don't think he's legitimately interested in you and seems to be just a flirt. If he really wanted you then he would chase you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just want clear skin.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Kinda bored with Lana's new music. 
The unicorn frapp from Starbucks is so tacky and basic.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Man, there a lot of games I wanna play.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I took a nap.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

write down i am okay,
a hundred times the doctors say,
i am ok
i am ok
im not ok


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm gonna have to cut back on the caffeine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope I'm not getting sick ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sometimes waiting is like watching paint dry.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't matter.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had to end my run early due to storms. I pushed myself a bit harder.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whee


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Lol.

never again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm still so avoidant.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm still so avoidant.


Me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha thanks for making me feel less alone :grin2:


----------



## Shylife2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

ZombieIcecream said:


> Shylife2017 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm crushing on a guy so bad at work. Some days he'll talk to and others he will ignore me. Today he was flirting with a new girl or at least I think flirting, but I might be overreacting. Two months ago he asked if I had a boyfriend. I said no and he asked if I wanted one. Of course I said I don't know. I will forever be kicking myself in the behind for saying I don't know. I've never been on a date, been kissed, had a boyfriend, etc. I really like him, but I think he's over me. I don't really know what to do. I can't go up to speak to him because my nerves just won't let me.
> ...


Thank you so much! I just can't seem to get him off my mind, but it's time to let him go.


----------



## Shylife2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

Wrongwolfe said:


> Kinda bored with Lana's new music.
> The unicorn frapp from Starbucks is so tacky and basic.


I really hope she brings it on this new album. I love Lana!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol, the only messages I get are advertisements.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't even like Justin Bieber but he sounds so good singing in Spanish for Despacito.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Life isn't worth it.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

My life currently feels like those "before", black and white parts of infomercials.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

TheSilentGamer said:


> My life currently feels like those "before", black and white parts of infomercials.


Well at least they're usually comically bad, get a laugh out of it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> Life isn't worth it.


I agree.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sorry for the sad post, but I also agree with the above poster and the one she originally quoted :b

Well, that's how it feels right now anyway. Obviously we all have different situations here on the forums, but life just feels like SO much effort for so little gain. You would think that I expect an amazing celebrity-like lifestyle, but I don't. I just want friends and to experience love. Is that so much to ask for? apparantly so, because it's an impossible task, something I have been struggling with for way too many years now  sorry for the rant, I'm in a bad mood at the minute.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That moment when one of your favorite youtubers acknowledges you.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Dun dun dun


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

What happened to the fight in you? Where's it gone?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It'll be like I never existed, I know it.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

404 not found


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been spending way too much time here lately.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

the bottom of the sea is cruel


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

seeing this couple out in public kiss tonight.....it'd made me think "i'd like to be kissed like that."


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I was like, 'Does this bus go there?' and the driver was like, 'Yeah,' and then I was like, 'Well then give me a ticket, son.'  *

*Dialogue may not be 100% accurate.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Everything just seems to take more effort for me than anybody else. Why can't something just work out easily???


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Being a girl gets pretty redundant at one point, and now that we have 50+ new genders, I'll look for a new one.

Puzzlegender








"Puzzlegender is a gender that feels peiced together or till need to be pieced together."

Sounds great.

i swear i didn't **** that up on purpose that's actually what it says


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

TheSilentGamer said:


> "Puzzlegender is a gender that feels peiced together or till need to be pieced together."
> 
> Sounds great.
> 
> i swear i didn't **** that up on purpose that's actually what it says


lmao
"The person that coined the term is unkown." Classic unkown!


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

noydb said:


> lmao
> "The person that coined the term is unkown." Classic unkown!


Hahaha I didn't even notice that at first. Typical unkown lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Writing anything as per request.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ugh


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nessa? Doctor Dillamond? *Fiyero?* *FIYEROOOOO!!!!!*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I want to giver her the benefit of the doubt....but most likely she didn't care.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Why do I even bother?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My social life:

- Listening to my mom, sister and brother talk about work at dinner. They all work together, so I am the odd one out.

- Listening to/joining in the fighting between family members.

- Customers not giving a crap about me greeting them when they walk into MY store.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

> vBulletin Message
> expected searchd protocol version 1+, got version '0'


Getting really tired of this.

ETA:

Just got it again while trying to find all my posts from this post. :roll


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I know this would be me...lol









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why do I even bother?


Cause you are a persistent cupcake


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My dad offered to pay for whatever creams/treatment that I may need if I go to a dermatologist. I'll have to think about taking his offer. I know he doesn't like seeing my face so troubled, but I hate having to rely on him for that.


----------



## Health (Mar 16, 2015)

Ajsifjncossn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why is a nice girl so hard to find?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Kevin001 said:


> Why is a nice girl so hard to find?


1- Maybe you are looking in the wrong place, barking up too many trees at once, at the wrong time.

2- Define nice.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

that "shake you down" song from the 80s makes me laugh. some of the lyrics..... :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

"1" is the answer to the greatest question ever asked.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There is a giant fly roaming around my house. I hope it doesn't​ fly up my nose.


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

i love alcohol


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The only problem with late starts you can't actually be asked to go.

Time to nail it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

rdrr said:


> 1- Maybe you are looking in the wrong place, barking up too many trees at once, at the wrong time.
> 
> 2- Define nice.


Nice......defined as not ghetto, empathetic, carries herself well, doesn't follow the crowd, and has morals.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

*Bud:* Pizza and booze tonight, gang! (obviously a group text)

*me:* Sorry, can't; hopefully next time.

*Bud:* Alright, no prob.

*my rational part:* See? He understands; everything's fine. You'll be able to join them again another time.

*my anxiety: *He'll tell everyone you're not coming because you're a loser and the gang will celebrate you're not there to bother them with your pathetic presence. They're all better without you. Why do you even bother? You're just going to sit there and listen to them talk all night any ways. Do you even have anything to say that's worth hearing out? You're so forgettable. Also, having declined the invitation, you've most likely insulted _Bud_ and will never bother to invite you to hang out with them ever again. You suck!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Some people seem to make an art out of stringing others along. Not always who you'd expect either..


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought we were supposed to get a severe thunderstorm. Never happened. Kinda disappointed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Binge watching some Unsolved Mysteries episodes


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

O_O


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0-0


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Ah, sleeping has sucked the last few days. What on Earth?...

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

*I'm the gray bubble.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noooo..the only class that I hesitate to sign up for..


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I find that these days when someone gets back to you, returns an email or a call, it's like a small miracle.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

As of right now, I don't have a single person who cares how I am feeling. No one who cares to know the real me. I thought I did, but they left, just like every one else.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

 :hug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

"The store was only 200 yards away...but she was never seen or heard from again" some of these missing person cases are creepy.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^
waka
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Amon said:


> Binge watching some Unsolved Mysteries episodes


OMG. Where? I thought I saw Amazon video was going to have episodes.

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> OMG. Where? I thought I saw Amazon video was going to have episodes.
> 
> Sent from the future


They have 4 season of em on Amazon, and If u have prime u can watch them for free.

"Unsolved Mysteries: Original Robert Stack Episodes"


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Amon said:


> They have 4 season of em on Amazon, and If u have prime u can watch them for free.
> 
> "Unsolved Mysteries: Original Robert Stack Episodes"


Yas, I do. My night has been planned.

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Yas, I do. My night has been planned.
> 
> Sent from the future


I should be doing hw...or well I've been telling myself that since Monday xD


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Friday night, alone at a hotel. There's a new level of despair. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have such bad skin.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Amon said:


> I should be doing hw...or well I've been telling myself that since Monday xD


Do it now, I dare you. Then you can relax for the weekend!

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, study or go have some fun. 

I am done with job 1 for the week. Exhale. Gonna go check in on my grandmother, then the gym.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am sitting on an enclosed patio watching a fantastic thunderstorm. We're getting this incredible panorama of bolts of lightning across the sky. I love it.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

I hate officially hate Bungie. Officially.


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Shouldn't have taken that nap.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You could save me. But you won't. Oh well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Life is such a game I swear lol. Who can play it best.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

On your mark (MARK)
Get set
You're riding on the internet
Cyber space
Cyber ---
Interactive --- site
A window to the web-atite
Searching for reality
Get online
GET ONLINE (OOOOH)
Take a spit on the internet.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Kill me, please someone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

FML.


----------



## Shylife2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Why is a nice girl so hard to find?


Kevin you'll find an amazing girl who will love all of you!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

There are a very few things keeping me sane these days.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Take my hand
I'll lead you to salvation
Take my love
For love is everlasting
And remember
The truth that once was spoken
To love another person
Is to see the face of God. 

I sang this for choir in high school. It's from the epilogue of the movie Les Miserables.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Spartan Jerome, your looking good. 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe I should disappear for a while.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

anything.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nothing.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

something.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Everything.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

nothing is everything, everything is nothing


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> nothing is everything, everything is nothing


Whoa calm down there Riku, you might give in to the darkness (It's ironic I am making fun of you, because I'm exactly like you)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dissonance said:


> Whoa calm down there Riku, you might give in to the darkness (It's ironic I am making fun of you, because I'm exactly like you)


;-)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to drive again, the more time I wait the more my anxiety increases.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i hate when trash gets lost, turns into this neighborhood, and starts blasting their garbage music. it makes people like me think about putting their head between two giant speakers and turning the volume up full blast.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> i hate when trash gets lost, turns into this neighborhood, and starts blasting their garbage music. it makes people like me think about putting their head between two giant speakers and turning the volume up full blast.


Trash gets lost? You referring to people? lol. I assume they have to be lost because people in your neighborhood never do that?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Trash gets lost? You referring to people? lol. I assume they have to be lost because people in your neighborhood never do that?


yeah....people don't normally blast bass thumping music in my neighborhood. maybe someone's dumb kid got a car or one of their friends came over or some pizza boy delivered a pizza.

or someone's ******* friend/relative is visiting. i don't know... :stu

it's annoying having to put up w/ crap like that, though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> yeah....people don't normally blast bass thumping music in my neighborhood. maybe someone's dumb kid got a car or one of their friends came over or some pizza boy delivered a pizza.
> 
> or someone's ******* friend/relative is visiting. i don't know... :stu
> 
> it's annoying having to put up w/ crap like that, though.


Hmm ok. I have an issue with the people that are parked and still have their music blasting like really....ugh.


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

my hands are cold.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i swear to god what the **** even happens to my personality once i leave the house, hate how i act around most people.


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

love me long time.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm ok. I have an issue with the people that are parked and still have their music blasting like really....ugh.


lol, yeah. kind of comical when i've heard people blasting this kind of music before, though:


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Lunta said:


> love me long time.


lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> lol, yeah. kind of comical when i've heard people blasting this kind of music before, though:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh ah, the things you do...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Farty pants


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

Good drinks big knots
Good drugs I got the 4 on the rock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea111red said:


> lol, yeah. kind of comical when i've heard people blasting this kind of music before, though:


I blast my Price is Right music (Bob Barker era) all the time :hide


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

tea111red said:


> yeah....people don't normally blast bass thumping music in my neighborhood. maybe someone's dumb kid got a car or one of their friends came over or some pizza boy delivered a pizza.
> 
> or someone's ******* friend/relative is visiting. i don't know... :stu
> 
> it's annoying having to put up w/ crap like that, though.


I saw a granny town car parked in front of a Whole Foods parking lot a few days ago. Then I heard loud bass thumping from it and I glanced at the driver in surprise. Then I saw white dude wearing a tilted up baseball cap, white wife beater and sagging jeans come out of the car bobbing his head to the bass. Everyone around the area were white suburbia middle age or elder people staring at him in disgust. So I had no clue who he was trying to impress with the bass thumping rap music. :lol

My only guess is he was waiting for to pick up his gf (who he probably calls his boo) who works in Whole Foods and her shift is about to end.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't necessarily take pleasure in other people's misfortunes, 
but I find it hard to celebrate other's victories either. 
I'm a horrible person.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Blue Dino said:


> I saw a granny town car parked in front of a Whole Foods parking lot a few days ago. Then I heard loud bass thumping from it and I glanced at the driver in surprise. Then I saw white dude wearing a tilted up baseball cap, white wife beater and sagging jeans come out of the car bobbing his head to the bass. Everyone around the area were white suburbia middle age or elder people staring at him in disgust. So I had no clue who he was trying to impress with the bass thumping rap music. :lol
> 
> My only guess is he was waiting for to pick up his gf (who he probably calls his boo) who works in Whole Foods and her shift is about to end.


:lol I've seen what you're talking about......now town cars are "gangsta" cars, I guess, lol. He probably was there to pick up his boo, yeah (or bae...or mama).

it's funny this happened at Whole Foods........lol. Maybe she brought back a $10 sandwich or something for her boo, too. :stu


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I blast my Price is Right music (Bob Barker era) all the time :hide


:lol hearing that would be amusing....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I need a cuddle buddy. :sigh


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

'[
lpkl'jbhcfxdzsser567t89kjhbgvbhjiu8y76tt5fgyhjkb


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Redfoo had Madonna on his shoulders.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea111red said:


> hearing that would be amusing....


I play it while driving down the street in a college area, and I think one person noticed. Unfortunately, a lot of the music was retired shortly after Drew took over, so young people would not have the full memory.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Schlum


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

tea111red said:


> '[
> lpkl'jbhcfxdzsser567t89kjhbgvbhjiu8y76tt5fgyhjkb


The most profound thing I've read today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

would u rather be a silly billy or a billy who is silly


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wish I could turn off my brain when I'm feeling depressed.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Wish I could turn off my brain when I'm feeling depressed.


Tell me about it. I know the feeling, unfortunately.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Dear tinnitus, please try and go away.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

mt moyt said:


> would u rather be a silly billy or a billy who is silly


a silly who thinks he is billy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I might be getting sick...ugh.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I might be getting sick...ugh.


Looks like someone gave in and tried a cold shower...


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm in a love-hate relationship with my best close friend. There's just something about him that infuriates me. 
His tall stature? His confidence? His idealism? 
He's not a bad person per se. 
Ultimately, I'm the bad guy for having all these dark thoughts about him when we're not face to face. 
I get it: I'm the villain. I'm the one with the problem. 
Let me die already! :bash :bash :bash


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

how big is it?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I play it while driving down the street in a college area, and I think one person noticed. Unfortunately, a lot of the music was retired shortly after Drew took over, so young people would not have the full memory.


:lol

that's a sight i'd like to see.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I play it while driving down the street in a college area, and I think one person noticed. Unfortunately, a lot of the music was retired shortly after Drew took over, so young people would not have the full memory.


do you play a sound clip saying "ladies, do i have <insert amount of numbers> right?" and then honk your horn, too? lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Looks like someone gave in and tried a cold shower...


I tried it once :crying:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lunta said:


> how big is it?


Depends on the mood.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

April showers brings May more showers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea111red said:


> do you play a sound clip saying "ladies, do i have <insert amount of numbers> right?" and then honk your horn, too? lol


Nah - I don't have the sound effects. That could cause accidents.
That area I drive through has been a hotbed of fender benders.

One time, this dude in front of me hits the car in front of him, backs up and hits me, and then peels out from between us and drives off.

He'd get the losing horns, but I am sure he would have been caught by now.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you for playing N'Sync


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*****************
* 149,000th Post! *
*****************


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Running vintage Western Electric tubes in my headphone amp now and the sound is simply incredible.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

L


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

M


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cheese n Crack


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it said i'm 25. heh.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/christophe...ource=bbf_enus&utm_term=.an0yxR6xx#.ntMzLdOLL


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

It's so blasted hot in my room my chewing gum melted. Now it's just chewing slime 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I just got up and stuff is already going wrong. I'm already sad and crying, I just want to go back to bed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Waiting...


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Still waiting...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I ruin everything. It's the one thing I do without fail.


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm cold, especially my right hand.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Feels like I got kicked and beat down all day.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, the concept is unoriginal, but I'm making a high-res version for myself.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

All this sadness over accidental fentanyl overdoses and I'm sitting here like, "Where can I find that?"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hakai


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

the cheat said:


> All this sadness over accidental fentanyl overdoses and I'm sitting here like, "Where can I find that?"


If you find some, pass it along.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> If you find some, pass it along.


You'll have to come get it since I don't drive but I'm not far away! Or perhaps you'd like to go camping with me? I'll bring the tent, charcoal grill, alcohol and sleeping pills!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Damn

I just realized there are TWO "What are you listening to" threads:

 What are you listening to? 

 What are you listening to right now?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Dont know why i bother with herrr. Df am i doing to myself living with someone that is so ill to my mental health.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i was the first shazamer for this song


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

the cheat said:


> You'll have to come get it since I don't drive but I'm not far away! Or perhaps you'd like to go camping with me? I'll bring the tent, charcoal grill, alcohol and sleeping pills!


Wow, sounds great! Lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Have to go move all this furniture for my parents this morning. I can think of much better ways to spend a day off.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Wow, sounds great! Lol


It's all I can think about. Just need the courage now and to pick a spot to do it. It's tougher than it sounds lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

the cheat said:


> It's all I can think about. Just need the courage now and to pick a spot to do it. It's tougher than it sounds lol


Please don't.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Anything


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

It's cold tonight.



geraltofrivia said:


> Damn
> 
> I just realized there are TWO "What are you listening to" threads:
> 
> ...


Well one's for right now.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:stu

:lol


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

(No idea how to delete on here.)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Anything....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to be more focused.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Poncho Moncho Boot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just can't catch a break.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't even remember the last time I drove....ugh. Whatever I guess.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't sleep well at all


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> I don't sleep well at all


Same.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Pls stop raining. I need sun.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so much more productive when I'm sad or angry lol, just applied to 6 jobs today. I hope someone hires me soon, I really want to quit at my current workplace.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pls rain moar


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Still raining here


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

anything


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

i want to order some pizza wright now.


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

I can't wait to get home and take a nice long bath and shave my legs.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ugh... i just ran across this moon i went to school w/. still a moon and no surprise they went into that field.


----------



## Watashix7 (Apr 16, 2017)

"My loneliness is killing me, i must confess, i still believe"


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

_ It's lonely out here alone, but I can't be what I'm not._


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

daerht siht ni gnihtyna etirw

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

fingers pressed against the veins in my wrist 
habits shake down a falling star, that makes a wish 

"if i could end the world, i would end the world" 

my blood speaks to my brain, something's amiss 
take me high, on your wings of listlessness 

"if i could end the world, i would end the world" 

farrah sings to see dead dreams come alive 
in another life, maybe i'd have been your child 

"if i could end the world, i would end the world"

matthew lee cothran - farrah abraham


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

thanks for reading this.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello there fleshy mammals!  (It's just a stupid line I heard from a game, don't take it seriously) 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wonder how many people still wait till marriage to have sex?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

One time I was having a cheeky nando's and there was this Korean couple on a date. It was pouring rain outside and I can't remember if they had an umbrella, but I do remember that the guy shielded her face with his hands so her makeup wouldn't be ruined. Get you a man who understands the importance of being fleeky.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh, derpression. When it knocks you off your feet and makes you go to sleep at the times when people peep. And then you awake as they are counting sheep.

I want to get it under control. I want to be happy. I want to see and feel like a little kid again when my heart was innocent and not so angry. I'm sweet on the outside but have a bitter core. I want to hear a song on the radio and be able to tolerate it instead of scowling and turning it off. I joke all the time to mask what's really inside, a drunk alcoholic clown..like the one found on Asteroid xyz ala The Little Prince. Screw that story! Actually it was ok, I just don't understand it at times.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I really want this job.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

_One of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you._


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

big loaf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Today I saw an older lady on a bicycle get hit by a van. She seemed alright at the time, but I hope she ended up being okay. Still scary to witness.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My mother and I visited our grandma earlier today. We went out for dinner after walking around the mall. I decided to pay for both our meals because I am a gentleman.

Not trying to brag or anything. :lol >



Crisigv said:


> Today I saw an older lady on a bicycle get hit by a van. She seemed alright at the time, but I hope she ended up being okay. Still scary to witness.


:O

Oh dear! Hope she is alright!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Nitrogen said:


> big loaf


what a cutie pie. :mushy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


I know you want me. :wink2:


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Hmm...someone is really trying for a permaban, but the mods are behind or not receiving reports. Definitely ban-worthy, though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

SofaKing said:


> Hmm...someone is really trying for a permaban, but the mods are behind or not receiving reports. Definitely ban-worthy, though.


I reported like five or six posts by the same user today alone (each one was a personal attack)...it makes me wonder why people like that even hang out here. :con


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

50 bucks for a course reader hah...no


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

the cheat said:


> Still miss you. Still wake up everyday hoping to hear from you. Still go to sleep thinking about my memories of us.
> 
> I need help.
> 
> Haha. Alright.


It's alright man...I'm in the same boat. I don't think it'll ever go away, though I try to embrace the happy and peaceful memories.

Acknowledge them and let the negative thoughts float by. You can only control yourself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Apparently he said, "warm heart", but I thought he said, "Walmart".


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Feelings are temporary they come and go. Doesn't define you.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

judas hung himself in america


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

*Harley* is a friendly cat who lives a few doors down the street. You can find her outside if you know the right times, and she will rub against you affectionately. Was voted _Kitty of the Year_, in a nonexistent competition that I just made up.

*Drug-addict cat* is a scrawny thing that can occasionally be spotted at the top of the street, near a house where some drug-dealer apparently lives (you can tell I live in a nice area). I have never seen Drug-addict cat in person. And that's probably for the best, as I don't want my wallet stolen and my money blown on kitty treats laced with crack.

*Beleaguered scruffy-looking cat* can sometimes be seen looking solemnly out of the window of the house next door. The guy who lives there can often be heard through the walls screaming at his hyperactive children, so I don't blame Beleaguered scruffy-looking cat for moping around looking miserable all the time.

*Pseudo-Harley* is a mysterious Harley lookalike who appears to live next door to her. Sightings are rare, and some scholars doubt her very existence. But then those "scholars" haven't seen her looking out of her window at night, surveying you with her cold dead eyes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My eyes are watering.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Talking to my American buddies pretty much amounts to
"Wait, you call him Mr. Clean?"
"Wait, you DON'T call him Mr. Clean?"

Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

This looks amazing! 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Stop acting like you know me, or my life. You don't.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Abc


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm ready to quit this life and take a drive.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

when the grass is cut the snakes will show


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

My cat is playing with a plastic fork.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Need more kilowasps under the hood.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

wtf is so much noise allowed

ugh.....


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I get frustrated too easily. I hate it, because something so minor can ruin my entire day.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

bingo was his name-o


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I guess the most magical thing is the fact that we don't know anything


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boom


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Skellybob.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

yup, bored af is what it isssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't know, man, I really don't know..


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Me either.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

There were 3 "what are you listening to now" threads in the new posts page. Why? Lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> There were 3 "what are you listening to now" threads in the new posts page. Why? Lol


Different genres probably.  :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i was thinking maybe my vision got worse because things had been a little blurry w/ my contacts in, but i guess it actually got a little better. 

maybe looking way into the distance and reading more helped improve it some.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Kabuangon na ko!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

"U have a hidden agenda, I know what you're trying to do"


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

being invisible has its advantages. people=stress


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Exhaustion


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

One senator thinks it's a fantastic idea to update our flag with another sun ray. I'm into it, but if his sentiment is to be considered, then others argue that there should be a _smiley_ on the sun, too.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I am both relieved and disappointed after that. On the one hand, I don't have to go! On the other, I'm clearly not liked enough to be invited... It's anxiety vs. depression, and depression has won this round. At least it doesn't come with as many horrible physical symptoms. Sure, I'll probably cry a tonne this weekend as I contemplate my pathetic, lonely existence, but I won't have to deal with the anticipation anxiety and its repercussions.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

well I don't have a quill to hand

but I forgot there is one on coffee table. a crow's feather. found it outside years ago.

seems this forum needs buttons (preferred) or touchyfeely screen
inkpot irrelevant

scrawling N/A

not dropping any _line_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hehe.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't believe I misspelled her name.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hi, I'm posting this right now. okay? cool. bye


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

EBecca said:


> hi, I'm posting this right now. okay? cool. bye


No it's not cool.

I kid :b

Posting this for no reason. Post post post. Dum diddly dum.


----------



## GraciaSeinoPie (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow, today is like, the worst day since the past few months. Or maybe not, and I'm just forgetting other worse days...

Anyway, I'm jealous. And right now, it's totally not okay. But I'll pull through. I owe my life that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

75


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Full stop.
Exclamation mark!
Question mark?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have to go for a run


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My sister's phones keep going off with notifications. It's getting annoying.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Full stop.
> Exclamation mark!
> Question mark?


lol


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

How come every time I leave the computer for a while, I have to log in again to this site. Annoying. I used to just leave a tab open with SAS on it.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wasn't the best sleep, wasn't the worst. As long as my eyes don't water all day, and I don't have blood-shot eyes either. I was a mess yesterday.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to buy some highlighters.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Act to fall said:


> lol


Was bored :b



littleghost said:


> How come every time I leave the computer for a while, I have to log in again to this site. Annoying. I used to just leave a tab open with SAS on it.


It happens to me when I seem to leave it for an hour or two, maybe two. Maybe new rule, or a setting has been auto-changed in our options?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1 month til Group communication course...K


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Why?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Whatever, I don't need you all and your stupid games.

And geez, I wonder what made you suddenly start saying things like "You know, I think I want a cat" even though you said you were never that fond of them before. Must just be something else on the list of things I repeatedly went on to you about how much I wanted, and that you just _happen_ to get exactly such, for yourself. I've always just been a tool of inspiration of things for you to get for yourself, that I could never have. I get that you have so much more privileges, but why does it constantly feel like you have to rub it in my face? And lately you seem to speak in an even more self-centered tongue in all our conversations, reminding me that most people can't be the friends I imagine and that are just only out for themselves.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Poor lizard









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I needed that.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i love it when i open a bottle of sparkling water and it explodes all over me......

i just love cleaning it up, too.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Finally figured it out!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

typing


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Suspicious man: Are you not out with your pals?
Me: I don't have any.
Suspicious man: ... *awkward silence*


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Me: Are you not out with your pals?
Suspicious man: I don't have any.
Me: ...*120 second long brain fart*


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Karsten said:


> Me: Are you not out with your pals?
> Suspicious man: I don't have any.
> Me: ...*120 second long brain fart*


:haha

And here I was thinking that the several thousand miles between us made you the most unlikely suspect. 

I'll need to be more vigilant in future. The barriers between SAS and reality are weaker than I thought.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

*hears lawn mower early in the morning* 

Ah, the sounds of summer


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well this has been three days of gloomy azz weather.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Anything

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i di d something to my elbow and forearm. dont give a **** right now. i feel like iwant to get up the nerve to die anyway.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boo


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

!!!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Me and the universe need to have a serious talk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Dip dip potato chip. Dip dip potato chip. Dip dip potato chip. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Feels like all I do is annoy people.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

need relief.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I saw a guy juggling chainsaws once. It was cool...but then something needed to be cut down, and then it was just annoying. Come on man, can't we just use one?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

_I saw the birds. 
I watched Them. They didn't see the birds. 
They saw the lights, the signs, the cars.

I saw the birds fly and the trees dance. 
They watched their Brothers dance.
Their Sisters laughed. 
They drank and spat.

I saw the birds flying.
I saw their trash. 
In their own way, the birds laughed back and so did the grass._


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

"don't be like that, not everyone is *negative adjective*"

Yes.
Yes, they are.
Every single one of them.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm losing all the time to my anxiety disorder and everything related to it. I don't think I'll reach 30 at this rate. I hope that will be the case; it's better that way.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I am scared, lost and depressed. Right now I honestly don't see how I can fix my life. I am too nervous about trying anything new. I want a time of my old life back... I miss it so much.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Very crowded..much rudeness


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I think the personality transplant is working.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I feel like I interacted better with my cousin's little daughter tonight. I'm usually so awkward with small children. I'm proud of myself.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nasty cats! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh you don't have social anxiety I see you doing this and that, clearly you don't.......man I get tired of hearing this.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

fu9urvjni-i0f4tb uhiojf3krv40 iufk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0abeb2hbwb2b2


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)

Anything on this thread


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Feels like all I do is annoy people.


I know what you mean. I feel like I annoy lots of people too.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

---------------


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Finally got through to the hiring manager after several tries, interview is now set up for tomorrow afternoon. ☺ Trying to just tell myself it'll be okay. I'll be okay.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I should start scoping out some bridges. Or maybe railroad tracks.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

How it feels to find out there's no class and no one bothered telling you or at least announcing it on the class' Facebook page.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

**** it. I'm just gonna eat until I'm on My 600lb life. I give up on everything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh you don't have social anxiety I see you doing this and that, clearly you don't.......man I get tired of hearing this.


Did you run into an SA poser or something?

SA wannabes/fakers are a mess.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Did you run into an SA poser or something?
> 
> SA wannabes/fakers are a mess.


No, lol. Talking about what people say to me.


----------



## likevomit (Jun 21, 2015)

I hate Ray so much and I don't know how he keeps surviving another episode !!!!! He is legitimately the only Masterchef contestant i get genuinely angry at !!! Ray will be the death of me


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sup?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

minimalistic said:


> I hate Ray so much and I don't know how he keeps surviving another episode !!!!! He is legitimately the only Masterchef contestant i get genuinely angry at !!! Ray will be the death of me


I said something like this about Nick the Lecherer (I mean, BACHELOR) on Dancing with the Stars.......talk about someone in his 45th minute of his 15 minutes of fame! I was so happy to see him get voted off.

Speaking of that Bachelor show - Ben got dumped - another Bachelor link bites the dust. :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> No, lol. Talking about what people say to me.


They're probably posers.

Otherwise, it's the look you make at them that says "I will take you down.....wrestle you to the FLOOR." :lol


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

yr mind is dead and so is mine


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish there was an escape.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm afraid i'm going to from 0-60 in half a second.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Loading...


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

If nobody cares, why should I? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

:lurk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Instead of going away, it would be nice to just stay in a hotel for a week. Wouldn't have to deal with work, family, etc. I could just be alone. Would love that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm done trying.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Wanna die. Boo hoo. Blah blah blah.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Horny but too tired to do anything about it and the mess it'll cause


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

highlight of my day...... :mushy


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Great. My age has incremented by one. Again. Why does this have to happen every year?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh kinda don't wanna stay at school for the whole day but it's only for 2 days a week.


----------



## 1975 (May 18, 2017)

I feel like a big mess.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I really need a stress ball and one for anger. Since the other day I've been feeling in an unusually furious mood and I'm not sure if it's been from bad sleep or mental exhaustion. Now I feel a little bit more at peace and I tried meditation yesterday, though it seemed to only really help in the moment. But I was really craving a punching bag that time and seriously pasting some people's face on it. :mum


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It really sucks not being wanted by society.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

One day this will happen...may not be this year, may not be next year but it'll happen someday...









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Life's just this really long, tiresome journey where whether one reaches their goals or not, they'll still die.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its been forever since I drove, maybe I drive today? Idk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sure why I am up so early. Just making the miserable day even longer.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm so frustrated, tired, and dissatisfied that I've just been playing Wonderfilled Oreo ads for the past hour or so on Youtube.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

chocolate twinkies! :shock


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@tea111red

:sigh  :hug


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> chocolate twinkies! :shock


I tried the chocolate covered ones recently, they were ok but nothing special.
Kind of dry inside.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> I tried the chocolate covered ones recently, they were ok but nothing special.
> Kind of dry inside.


No, not the chocolate covered ones, the chocolate cake ones.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know how much longer I can cope like this... I feel like I am just a survivor, and I get nothing out of it and my life never goes anywhere:frown2::rain:flush


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I don't know how much longer I can cope like this... I feel like I am just a survivor, and I get nothing out of it and my life never goes anywhere:frown2::rain:flush


I'm sorry you feel like this man. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> I'm sorry you feel like this man.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Thanks dude, life is horrible sometimes isn't it? feels like I'm being crushed and suffocated, if that makes sense. I try my best sometimes to hang out with people and stuff, but they just don't seem interested in me anymore most of the time, and my life has stood still for way too long and now it feels like it's too late, because I just don't know what to do.

Sorry for the rant, I needed that. Keep being awesome dude:smile2:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@Gothic Cupcakes Its okay, it's good to get stuff off your chest.  Thank you. You keep being awesome yourself.

Life is horrible sometimes, most of the time it is scary. I worry a lot of how my future will be and at the moment I don't know what I wanna do. I kinda have an idea but I don't. I know how you feel though, my example may not be the best but I get it.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

How nice it was to be told to "buzz off" by the only person who talked to me today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dun dun


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@Silent Memory look at them! 
















Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> @Silent Memory look at them!


I want them.  The second one looks like it's flying.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Spent way too much money on groceries today....ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should have expected that I would get to bed late.
....and can see how Smartphones can be a mess.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish you'd talk to me. It doesn't have to be this way.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

goodbye


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

no-no-notorious.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just like helping people what can I say.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

This sleeping thing is getting out of control. going to bed so late isn't helping.

Wake up at 9am one day, wake up at 1pm the next, and feel very sleep-deprived either way x_x what the hell am I doing...


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

First day of my new job- complete. Sigh. I definitely do not have the personality type for this. When I got home, I talked to others about my day all excitedly when asked, but I'm actually so scared to do all of that again tomorrow. I hope I get the hang of this work soon. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A Scotsman clad in kilt left the bar one evening fair
And one could tell by how he walked he'd drunk more than his share
He stumbled on until he could no longer keep his feet
Then staggered off into the grass to sleep beside the street.


Ring ding diddle diddle i de o
Ring di diddle i o de

He staggered off into the grass to sleep beside the street.


Later on two young and lovely girls just happened by,
And one says to the other with a twinkle in her eye
You see yon sleeping Scotsman so strong and handsome built
I wonder if it's true what they don't wear beneath their kilt.


Ring ding diddle diddle i de o
Ring di diddle i o dill
I wonder if it's true what they don't wear beneath their kilt.


They crept up to the sleeping Scotsman quiet as could be
Lifted up his kilt above the waist so they could see
And there behold for them to view beneath his Scottish skirt
Was nothing but what God had graced him with upon his birth


Ring ding diddle diddle i de o
Ring di diddle i o dirth

There was nothing there but what God gave upon his birth


They marveled for a moment then one said we'd best be gone
But let's leave a present for our friend before we move along
They took a blue silk ribbon and they tied it in a bow
Around the bonnie star of the Scot's lifted kilt did show


Ring ding diddle diddle i de o
Ring di diddle i o doh

Around the bonnie star of the Scot's lifted kilt did show


The Scotsman woke to nature's call and stumbled toward a trees
Behind a bush he lifts his kilt and gawks at what he sees
Then in a startled voice he says to what's before his eyes
"Lad, I don't where you've been but I see you won first prize"


Ring ding diddle diddle i de o
Ring di diddle i o die



He said, "Lad, I don't know where you've been but I see you won first prize"


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

the cheat said:


> I wish you'd talk to me. It doesn't have to be this way.





Crisigv said:


> goodbye





the cheat said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk.





tea111red said:


> no-no-notorious.


Sorry but reading this was hilarious :haha


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

tea111red said:


> no-no-notorious.







:cig


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Plight said:


> Sorry but reading this was hilarious :haha






Mc Borg said:


> :cig







:hide


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I feel like a bad christian. I'm trying but still.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I feel like a bad christian. I'm trying but still.


Repent my son.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> Repent my son.


Haha I do.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

tea111red said:


> :hide


:lol I knew that's what your post was about.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kshsshhsdhdhshdgshshsgshxhshdhxhxdbdbdhsudhdhssudueudhxhdhdhdhdhdhehdhxbdhdhdhzhxhssvvsbdbsjsixusbebdhshebdbdudhxbeiwjsueudhdbzjehsbdhfhdjdjdnf

Feels good


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

why cant I quote anymore and where have all my pm's gone !


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> why cant I quote anymore and where have all my pm's gone !


Has this site been hacked again?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

So after nearly ruining my reputation, you are the one who cries wolf as if you're the one whose affected and somehow being the anointed one to say as to whether it's justified or not? Narcissistic, much?


----------



## Shylife2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

I need to have a serious talk with my nerves. I waited an hour for an uber to get home. The cab drivers wouldn't even come get me in the rain. I need this license and it's time to get it. Nerves, do you hear me?! I need this license so I can get my car.


----------



## Shylife2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Spent way too much money on groceries today....ugh.





Kevin001 said:


> I feel like a bad christian. I'm trying but still.


Kevin what's wrong?


----------



## Shylife2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Spent way too much money on groceries today....ugh.


Ugh Kevin this will be me on Friday. I buy the junk food, but I need to diet. This is also me when I place this amazon prime order or should I say orders. I'm addicted.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

This made me laugh.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for trying, but you should just forget about me.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Paperback Writer said:


> Thanks for trying, but you should just forget about me.


:squeeze


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> :squeeze


Thanks for that. :squeeze


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

What's the point?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Raining again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Told a old couple today how cute I thought they were....it was so awkward lol. I was like how long have you guys been married? They said we aren't married. :fall


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol I knew that's what your post was about.


hehe :clap


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Another rainy day, it fits my mood, I guess. :rain 

I wish I had someone to cuddle with.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

when i was a young warthogggg


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

888th post yay :b:banana


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I need to plan my house rules for the first day of class which will be in 2 weeks! Heilige Scheiße.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

3 new mods already...more to come? What happened to the welcoming new mod's tradition thread?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

What am I even doing with my life? I need to fix this but just can't =\


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

E3 is only a few weeks away.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

karenw said:


> Jeans with braces on a female is a fashion failure to me. It looks hideous. Just do it kind of right with dungarees.


What's a "jeans with braces"?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Like suspenders?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

karenw said:


> Yeah an accessory.


Well this dood learned something new!&#128521;


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Buuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't think I really helped anyone today....ugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rim Rum


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This forum needs a shot of whiskey or something.
Seems quiet and dank around here...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dank


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

My new wallpaper.  ODSTs baby! "They need the big guns squad. Let's not disappoint." - ODST Squad leader, Halo Wars 2









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Amon said:


> Dank


Memes

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

"Ur training is complete..GO KILL"


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"Don't eat the hot dogs, they have been in the fridge for a few weeks and please remember to water the plants. I will send you a post card when the ship docks at the first port, love you, Satan"

Postcard arrives a week later...

"We are having a good time, the ship is nice, the islands are nice. Tomorrow we will try snorkeling for the first time. Last night the natives did a dance for us while we ate dinner. We spoke to the captain of the ship and he's really nice. Hope everything is good there and you remembered to water the plants. Bye for now, Satan"

None of that actually happened. I'm just so bored that I made it all up and you are so bored that you read it!

Have a good day!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alright then. :eyes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It was alright


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

As soft as Santa's bum
Hey boys pass me the rum
I lost the flavor in my gum
This is my friend, his name is Grum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I miss my old weather alert...ugh.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Please be ok.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Look at this Panda baby. :3 So cute.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

If I could sum up my life right now, every day I feel like I lose my emotions more and more and I feel like this a lot












Kevin001 said:


> I don't think I really helped anyone today....ugh.


Try not to feel like this man, you don't need to feel like you need to help people every day  it's great having you around though, you are helpful and kind and you give us a laugh too. Love it when you join in the ban thread :b.



The Condition of Keegan said:


> Look at this Panda baby. :3 So cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, we need to help him :b


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> I don't think I really helped anyone today....ugh.


You never know... you really never know... you just might have but you just don't know....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Try not to feel like this man, you don't need to feel like you need to help people every day  it's great having you around though, you are helpful and kind and you give us a laugh too. Love it when you join in the ban thread :b.





Dreaming1111 said:


> You never know... you really never know... you just might have but you just don't know....


Idk I really feel like I could be doing more. There is so much bad sh*t in this world and anything I can do to help would be nice. I try to smile and be nice to customers and guest at work, I've paid for people's groceries, donated money, took insulting comments and just brushed it off, etc. Idk I'm just trying to be the change I want to see in the world. Maybe my kindness will rub off? Even if it doesn't I won't stop being nice to people.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Idk I really feel like I could be doing more. There is so much bad sh*t in this world and anything I can do to help would be nice. I try to smile and be nice to customers and guest at work, I've paid for people's groceries, donated money, took insulting comments and just brushed it off, etc. Idk I'm just trying to be the change I want to see in the world. Maybe my kindness will rub off? Even if it doesn't I won't stop being nice to people.


Believe me you are doing just fine!!! You are awesome! Don't ever doubt it!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Idk I really feel like I could be doing more. There is so much bad sh*t in this world and anything I can do to help would be nice. I try to smile and be nice to customers and guest at work, I've paid for people's groceries, donated money, took insulting comments and just brushed it off, etc. Idk I'm just trying to be the change I want to see in the world. Maybe my kindness will rub off? Even if it doesn't I won't stop being nice to people.


I know how you feel. I try to smile and be nice to people in public as well, and whenever I read bad stories in the newspaper I sometimes wish I could have somehow done something, like been at a certain place at a certain time etc.

Maybe start looking at some part time volunteering things where you can help people?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Maybe start looking at some part time volunteering things where you can help people?


Would love to but no car.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7000


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dreaming1111 said:


> Believe me you are doing just fine!!! You are awesome! Don't ever doubt it!


Thank you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bkah


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

If anything, I think I'm going start drinking and writing. They go together right? Stephen King used to get drunk off of mouthwash. There was also a time where he was on cocaine...though I could be absolutely wrong about that. What has transpired or inspired this? I have no clue, I just know that I have years of unsaid words left in me and maybe, like an egg, it's time for them to hatch. Or like an extremely gross image of a sac of spider eggs, it's time for those things to spawn/hatch and come crawling out of its mother's back. Yesssssss!

Hmmm I'm definitely having this theme of vermin, insects and self-worth. Sounds like a good place to start. Hey,Thanks Kafka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Amon said:


> ...


I'm going to overshadow your ellipses with a self-absorbed rant....

I feel like a freaking fruking faker. Like a fake fake, fakr,fukr. Fruk it. You know? Every interaction is somewhat fake. It makes me have a sad. It stems from trying to please my ex so long ago. I could have sworn to god that he would leave because of boredom, but he didn't. I thought I would make a happy go lucky persona to keep him entertained. And now I can't stop. Maybe because I faked it for so long. Sigh. past my bedtime again. In other news, I did manage to read Russian today. I can now read the word "Ragu." I feel so smart.

..sorry Amon. Carry. On. Ad. Mon. Cyrillic. Privyet.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Look at this Panda baby. :3 So cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im dying of cuteness. Cuuuute!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Thoughts of failure and impending doom.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

My life is the husk of a life well lived thanks to an omnipresent lack of faith in my own merit and the bane of circumstance currently imprisoning me. What's more is I hide behind a screen and exert my pithy attempts to express myself with words I don't even feel are sufficient. I don't even feel worthy enough to use them. I'm a fraud.

But I need to stay strong no matter what. The universe can throw at me a horrible fate and I will do my best to maintain my gratitude.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I feel like orange juice


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I *have to* go to the self service car wash now and im scared cause its dark like 11 pm, because i have to give my rental car back tomorrow. If i dont write back on sas in two days... 
ive been kidnapped. :0 fiwi scurred


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Mama and Papa,

I am not cured. I still feel like **** about myself. I made it sound like I know what I want to do in life but I'm still aimless. I still imagine killing myself a lot. 

Mama I know you don't like how I look, I already see through you, you're not as clever as you think. I know you prefer my sister in terms of appearance. The only thing you like about me is that I'm more on the tame side than her. You want to present me as likable, outgoing, beautiful and fun. I'm none of that unfortunately. I'm shy, depressing, unattractive and boring. You try so hard to turn me into those but I can't, I came out so ugly looking I can't even stand myself. Looking in the mirror is a gut-wrenching experience, I even get angry when I look at myself. Angry because I can't fix it. Makeup can only go so far, and I feel myself getting lazier each time i put it on.

I don't go to any of the parties because I hate myself and the culture you brought me up in. I'm self-centered and disgusting for that, I already know. I'm still so miserable over how I look, I just hide it so well, now you think I'm completely cured because I spent a weekend or two with you. Get over yourself please.

Papa I'm sorry. I'm probably not gonna achieve what you want me to. Stop telling me I'm beautiful, I'm not. I'm ugly and I'm full of hate and jealousy so I'm even uglier. Stop telling me I'm changing, I'm 18 I'm not going to change that much in appearance, just STOP. I'm not going to become a model in a few months, I'm still the lesser daughter you had. Stop comparing me to celebrities I look nothing like them lmfao, what a joke.

It's so hard to even look at you guys, I don't even want my own parents to look at me. That's so ****ing stupid of me. With the people I am supposed to feel the most comfortable and safe with, I dont even feel remotely okay. Why??? Ugh
I'm trying so hard not to end up in the grave before you guys. I love you both but it's getting tougher to pretend I'm fine. Today I'm cracking a little, I'm giving up the tough act. Geez it really lasted longer this time lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

ThE cOnDiTiOn Of KeEgAn

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Plight said:


> I feel like orange juice


How does that feel?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah...if I could just sleep and never wake up...that'd be great.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Two chihuahuas in a polymorphic chinchilla pansexual.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

f1ora said:


> Mama and Papa,
> 
> I am not cured. I still feel like **** about myself. I made it sound like I know what I want to do in life but I'm still aimless. I still imagine killing myself a lot.
> 
> ...


:squeeze


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sheska said:


> Just because you may not find your words to be sufficient doesn't mean they do not have impact. Words are a flap of a butterfly's wings. They may fall flat or cause a storm. Your words do not fall flat and, although you may not know the exact effect they may have, know that you are being heard.


Regretfully I find that they don't come as naturally to me as I'd like for various reasons amongst others. And really I'm always questioning my authenticity but I guess that's more a product of poor self esteem than anything else. I'm not sure what I've done to deserve to be graced by such a pretty metaphor though. When you put it that way I can't help but to feel gratitude. Hopefully you're aware that likewise yours far from fall flat.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The internet is my sneering response to the high minded humanist jackasses.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's not like I could just drop all these off and live by myself on a deserted island far away from any human societies. If I could, I would.


----------



## Shylife2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

Ugh I just feel so sad. I feel like I'm putting on a facade. I'm pretendingnb I be happy, but I'm not. I'm sad about my body. I have a gym membership with planet fitness, but I don't know what to do in there. Guys are constantly in the weight area so I don't get a chance to push weights. Planet fitness is small so it's always packed in there and I feel like eyes are on me. I'm at a job where I'm not happy. My crush at my job, who I thought I was over with, flirts with a girl more talkative than I could ever be. I don't feel like I'm anywhere close to where I'm supposed to be in life. I'm not happy about it. I just feel empty really. Is that bad? Forgive me for such a long post.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

@Callsign

that's so beautiful and moving


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I need to start gaming more even though I haven't gamed in forever. Believe I might game later on tonight. I'm tired of doing the same thing every single night.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> How does that feel?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Like the Condition of Keegan


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I farted with a spoonful of peanut butter in one hand and a glass of cheap wine to the right of me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

AP


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

wake me up before you go-go


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Why did I have to exist as human? All this complexity is frustrating.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Carrot Cake.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Seeing people alone in the hospital makes me sad. There's a lady beside my grandmother who had a stroke and has no one else but a son who is ill and on another floor. That'll be me one day.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Totally dialed 911 by mistake at work today, then nearly walked right into oncoming traffic on my way home, also by accident. Just what is wrong with my brain. Seriously. I feel like I'm in a daze all the time lately. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My former teachers from my elementary and high school seem so happy and proud to see me back at there, now as one of them. They've no idea of the person I've become within. I'm just afraid I'll fail them all sooner or later. 

I just wish I could be that bright little child I was once again, not this miserable wreck of a 28 year old male.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My anxiety always increases when random numbers call my phone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Let's see if this works


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm not sure how much I like Colorado now. I can't go outside to smoke pot at night without wondering if a bear is going to sneak up on me. And what's the point of having your own forest if you can't go out at night and admire the sky while stoned.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

ImperfectCircle said:


> I'm not sure how much I like Colorado now. I can't go outside to smoke pot at night without wondering if a bear is going to sneak up on me. And what's the point of having your own forest if you can't go out at night and admire the sky while stoned.


Easy answer: bear mace. I can imagine a huge can of bear mace would suffice. I carry around human mace, but thankfully i've never had to use it. thankfully.

--------
I wish I never, ever held a grudge ever in my life. it destroys all my relationships and turns them into hellish nightmares that I can't get over most, if not all of the time. I'm trying, but not really. I just wish I were innocent again and simply forgiving like a child. Meh.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

coeur_brise said:


> Easy answer: bear mace. I can imagine a huge can of bear mace would suffice. I carry around human mace, but thankfully i've never had to use it. thankfully.
> 
> --------
> I wish I never, ever held a grudge ever in my life. it destroys all my relationships and turns them into hellish nightmares that I can't get over most, if not all of the time. I'm trying, but not really. I just wish I were innocent again and simply forgiving like a child. Meh.


Great idea. I could use the bear mace on a human too if I had to. I just hope it's really strong enough for a bear. I had to stare down a little brown bear on a hiking trail when I was a kid and I nearly **** my pants. There is no way to truthfully describe how a wild bear looks when it stops so slowly to check you out with it's black, dead eyes and decide whether it should tear you to pieces or not. Like you hardly matter at all because it could kill you with one well-placed swipe. I would prefer to carry around a rocket launcher, but that's not exactly an option, especially when you're high.  I'll have to research bear mace.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kinda wish my post count could go away. Not my posts just the count.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

um


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

unknovvn said:


> um


That's the funniest **** I've ever seen.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't think I will ever get better.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Why did depression turn me into a defensive sarcastic ******* i don't understand

Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

**** you. I haven't been saying that enough lately.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bleep


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Bleep bloop

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:hide


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I could turn off my feelings. Maybe this wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Seeing people alone in the hospital makes me sad. There's a lady beside my grandmother who had a stroke and has no one else but a son who is ill and on another floor. That'll be me one day.


I kept an elderly lady company in the hospital that didn't have any children. I believe she was like us with SA in a lot of ways. It wakes a person up to how alone they would be at the age, that's for sure.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Hshbdkskdbsnsbdkdbdbrjfoth383u4j4hrkshskrofhwbsorbrirbfo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ugh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My fish sure is feisty this morning consider the fact that he's obviously constipated.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

"anything in this thread."
Damn I'm original


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

I will admit that this Blue Dream sativa is pretty good. Not as good as my new Mexican sativa from Oaxaca will be though if it's anything like the Mexican weed that I got as a kid. It will just be grown better and not compressed into bricks. I bet it brings back some good memories too. Good and bad, but how else am I going to beat my PTSD? The only way to bring up the memories without it sucking so much is to do it while I'm high.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ugggggh I need to be shot


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

So much pollen. Stepping outside smells like stepping into a French wh0rehouse circa 1925.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Ugh.


Where's your cupcake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lazeee


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

littleghost said:


> Where's your cupcake?


Someone ate it. :b


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Someone ate it. :b


That's evil, I'm imagining its little face going from angry to scared when it realised its fate, I hope they had the decency to blindfold it :blank


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

blue2 said:


> That's evil, I'm imagining its little face going from angry to scared when it realised its fate, I hope they had the decency to blindfold it :blank


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Been treating my skin so well and yet I still have this massive pimple right under my lip da***


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Blip bloop beep. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Celery Sticks


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Blip blip bleep bloop potato chip dip dip potato chip dip dip potato chip. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Ugggggh I need to be shot


I'd prefer you weren't. The world is better with you in it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I've done it, finally, the day before work reconvenes. *beams triumphantly*


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

mattmc said:


> I'd prefer you weren't. The world is better with you in it.


Oh, well thank you.

I wish I could find my place in it.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Oh, well thank you.
> 
> I wish I could find my place in it.


Same. It's a crazy world that doesn't make a lot of sense most of the time. But it'd make even less sense without good hearted people like you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wut


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Another boring night.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't belong in this world. I'm a mistake. :cry


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

This looks like a cozy place to set down for the night.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ugh messed up my facial hair again.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Sweet-ol' mackety-mack!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't talk back!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

That wasn't supposed to be thawed out yet. 

Dinner plans have changed...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boogie


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Still lighting myself on fire to keep other people warm because if I don't I feel useless and like a bad person

Gosh I'm such a downer lately


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm always making things awkward...ugh.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> :sigh





















Hey man :grin2:

Sorry, just trying to cheer you up a bit haha


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Hey man :grin2:
> 
> Sorry, just trying to cheer you up a bit haha


It's cool.  No worries. Thanks for trying to cheer me up.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Heard more car jokes last night...ugh.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

"Sending a vehicle after me? [email protected]$$!" - Cyclops, Halo Wars 2

"The 6-4 family and we'll kick your arse!" - Gates, Titanfall 2 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

My A/C is out. It's June. I live in Houston, TX. aaargh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

littleghost said:


> My A/C is out. It's June. I live in Houston, TX. aaargh.


:| I hope you are able to get it repaired soon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pagoinkdadoinksazoinks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its always the same words nice, quiet, and sweet.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't turn my brain off.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hakai


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Meh. **** people.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

I like sex!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hmm.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

****


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

When the most egoist person I've have known in the past few years tries to preach people about how to destroy their "ego" on social media. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hello everyone! I am the village idiot!1!1!1


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7200


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> 7200


I think I've fallen in love with you :love2


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

forever in flux said:


> I think I've fallen in love with you :love2


 :shock How unfortunate, for you.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a waste of people's time. :rain


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Awwh ^ You are not a waste...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na2


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Her addiction is only getting worse......sigh.


----------



## analyticalan (Jun 2, 2017)

I hate the friends that I have in my life.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

A life deprived of self love
Is like an art paint without appreciation
Oblivious to the beauty 
And the glory that the blend of colors and patterns create
An intricate art paint you are
Exquisite and the only beauty of your own kind
But all you ever viewed yourself 
was as a canvas of blank
But love, your value shines so much more
And one day you - I, will come to understand
On how to love within for the diamond it is


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Life is strange. It's stranger than I could ever put into words. Sometimes I feel normal compared to the strangeness and other times as if I'm on the extremities of it. I owe a debt of gratitude to some of the people here. One who doesn't know it for a kind of silly reason but a good reason nonetheless. The world changed and almost everyone changed in someway because of it. In a way I feel better but also more out of place. It wouldn't make a lot of sense even if I tried to explain it. Most of it doesn't seem to make sense to other people. I just end up sounding crazy. Then again, that's not really that new. A lot of people here are unhappy and hopefully that changes someday.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Amon said:


> Beep


Blip beep boop boop blip blip bleep bloop blip blip blip bleep bloop pop beep boop blip bloop beep boop boop. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm such a worthless piece of garbage. I'm a loser. I deserve to die.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm seems like people are really interesting in mental health. Maybe I can talk about my mental hospital experience or past struggles with agoraphobia.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Empty in here today


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't think anyone could blame me for not giving a **** about what happens to my parents as they get old, since they've never given a **** about me. Especially when they were in a position to make my life at least slightly easier. I know they're all about getting the cheapest crap for every situation, so i'll find the cheapest old folks home for them and let them see if the cheap *** savings account philosophy of economics in their moment of need. The "cheap *** savings account philosophy of economics" is when you purposelessly make as little of a living as possible even though you went to college, have as many children as possible even though there is something calling birth control. It's in the bible. It says don't have babies (cause you'll likely have babies to take care of). And then you put every last penny that you can legally withhold from your children into a pointless "savings" account that doesn't even make enough interest to cover inflation. Then you go and brag about your budgeting skills and try to give everyone else advice.

Oh, and when you finally do save up enough money to do something with it, you buy yourself a big house on land that could make your son very wealthy if it was his to work with. But instead you do everything you can to hoard it all for yourself until you die along side the wasted opportunity that was your life. This is when your son is on SSI, meaning he is unable to take care of himself. That is the "cheap *** savings account philosophy of economics".


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

While unpopular to express, there truly are some hopeless m'fers around here. Sad, but true.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

karenw said:


> I wish unattractive men wouldn't check me out in the supermarket :lol.


IKR...I hate it when attractive women insist on being in my line of sight, too!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> While unpopular to express, there truly are some hopeless m'fers around here. Sad, but true.


Lol i hear what you mean for sure, but nah, no one's hopeless until they're dead. You should've known me 4 yrs ago :O:grin2:. And a few of the most dedicated to getting better members now we're very down and seemingly hopeless a few years back. Ya never know! Hope you're well!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm going mad. I haven't felt anxiety like THIS in a long time, and it's just sudden and random. I can't stand this

uke :afr


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Lol i hear what you mean for sure, but nah, no one's hopeless until they're dead. You should've known me 4 yrs ago :O:grin2:. And a few of the most dedicated to getting better members now we're very down and seemingly hopeless a few years back. Ya never know! Hope you're well!


You aren't wrong, but then again, neither am I. We both know that while some will get better, some won't. Still sad, but true. As far me? The dude abides. Surprised to see you back...hopefully on healthy terms.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In June 2008, I experienced my very first major depressive attack. I hoped and prayed that it would turn out to be just a phase in my life. It never stopped attacking me; I still suffer from it to this day. This is not self-diagnosis: my parents have brought me to not one, not two, but 4 psychiatrists, 1 neurologist, 1 CB therapist, 1 life coach, and a trio of con-artist missionaries-inspirational speakers within the last 10 years. None of them were able to help because of my own refusal to help myself. I am a lost cause.


----------



## beautifulbloom (Jun 4, 2017)

Jamie, i wish you know how much i wanted to talk to you, approach you and do fun things with you but i can't. I just can't.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Tired of thinking about sex all the time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> Tired of thinking about sex all the time.


You're a good looking dude bro get out there and make it happen . If that is what you want.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> If that is what you want.


Yeah... I need a driving licence, since i'm living in a middle of nowhere.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> Yeah... I need a driving licence, since i'm living in a middle of nowhere.


No girls in your area? :sus


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> No girls in your area? :sus


Well, if i want to go to the nearest village it's 11km away lol, i got a neighbour who's about 1km from my house, an old dude.
Other than that my house is surrounded by some forests.
You see the struggle ? lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> Well, if i want to go to the nearest village it's 11km away lol, i got a neighbour who's about 1km from my house, an old dude.
> Other than that my house is surrounded by some forests.
> You see the struggle ? lol.


Meh you can walk it to the next village or ride a bike. Maybe you could find some friends locally and they could scoop you up and get you into more populated areas.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Meh you can walk it to the next village or ride a bike. Maybe you could find some friends locally and they could scoop you up and get you into more populated areas.


Oh boy !, not like this. :O
Anyway, thank you for trying to help.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> Oh boy !, not like this. :O
> Anyway, thank you for trying to help.


Not like what? Lol. Just trying to give you options .


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

karenw said:


> Ignore!


So could you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

SofaKing said:


> So could you!


I think she meant she added you to her ignore list. :lol


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I think she meant she added you to her ignore list.


That's fine too....I at least quoted the post before the habitual deletion.

Hopefully the hypocrisy of the original post is clear.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thnx for the suggestion old dude, but I don't need a 5 minute lecture on why I shouldn't buy food from a vending machine, while I'm buying from a vending machine


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> IKR...I hate it when attractive women insist on being in my line of sight, too!


Bwahaha...post deletion abuse doesn't erase all links.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

karenw said:


> If that's all you've got to think about


Stop bullying me!

Help, help, I'm being repressed!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

06.06.06


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

karenw said:


> I'm guessing you're about 80 with that crap.


I'm guessing you're 12 with yours.

(Be sure to delete and edit more posts after the fact to skew the context.)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What a pathetic day.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My hands are shaking a little bit. I feel miserable again and I don't know why. :afr


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

that post made me think of this song. :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't do this anymore.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its going to be one hot summer...phew.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

The future look's bright, the future means one less person...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ahhhh!!!! :bash


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Finally a new mood .


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

pfft......they weren't even there. :lol i was getting up the nerve.....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I still don't get why people continually debate politics on the internet. No one is interested in changing their minds. Give it up people.


----------



## TheSomebody (Jun 16, 2017)

_All I see are blurred faces
With expressions out of focus

And all I hear are drowned out sounds
With words I don't get the luxury of hearing

I reach out only to be pulled back
It's a lonely place where I am._


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yep.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i get nervous around sheep


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Some great usernames at the other forum I look at occasionally for bipolar people. "slightlydelusional" was a good one - wish I would have thought of that one.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

People in my dream were not very nice to me, including my aunt who said my cooking was bad :[


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

they weren't there again...... :sus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

"U whine too much"


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Another early bed-time for me again, tonight. I don't feel up to talking to anyone.

I feel so drained and lacking in energy right now.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lard tunderin' it be raining...and tunderin'


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Lard tunderin' it be raining...and tunderin'


My mother and I were out in the rain earlier tonight during dinner. :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

twistix said:


> People in my dream were not very nice to me, including my aunt who said my cooking was bad :[


After reading this, I thought about it and I honestly can't remember ever if I've ever eaten anything in a dream. @[email protected] Also, I recently had my first lucid dream in a long while. I was in a tunnel with rearranging numbers and letters on the wall, which I was trying to write down on a piece of paper with a nail file lol. Then I was like, oh yeah, this is a dream; this piece of paper won't exist when I get up. Not like the nail file would write on paper anyway. =P I did memorize two of the numbers, though. 31 and 32.

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Marge we're going through a drive-thru and doing it twice!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm nothing and I'll never be anything.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@Crisigv

Word from the wise:

Nothing in your life will change unless you make the effort to change your mindset first. Please try and cheer up, it breaks my heart seeing someone as beautiful as you feeling so depressed and hopeless. It really does. 

xoxoxo :hug :kiss

PS: You are really hot. There, I finally said it. :wink


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I feel like I can never get my sh*t together no matter what I do. Today I messed up again and I'm so frustrated with myself!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> @Crisigv
> 
> Word from the wise:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your support. But I don't know how to change.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Thanks for your support.


No problem! We are in this together, hun. :wink :hug



Crisigv said:


> But I don't know how to change.




Hmmm...

Try reading this awesome article I just found online, a bit dated, but good information regardless: I Want to Change My Life: Where Do I Start



> You're changing. All the time.
> 
> If you realize that and are doing something about it, great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Cats and chocolate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Cats and chocolate


:yes

As in, I want both.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :yes
> 
> As in, I want both.


Lollage! 'tis a nice combination my dude

Let's have a chocolate and cat party!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Lollage! 'tis a nice combination my dude
> 
> Let's have a chocolate and cat party!


I'm allergic to cats, unfortunately. Just give me the chocolate. And stop calling me dude! :bah :lol


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm allergic to cats, unfortunately. Just give me the chocolate. And stop calling me dude! :bah :lol


That sucksss, how about dogs instead? 

WHOA! WHOA! Just hold yourself right there, stahp. GIVE you the chocolate?

Just... GIVE you the chocolate? but... what if I want it???? hahahaha xD

And sorry dude! :b

I mean dudette!

_still sorry though, dude, can't say that enough :b_


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm glad she found someone new.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@Crisigv

_What have the demons done?
What have the demons done?
With the luminous light that once shined from your eyes
What makes you feel so alone
Is it the whispering ghosts
That you feared the most?
But the blackness in your heart
Won't last forever
I know it's tearing you apart
But it's a storm you can weather_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Uncle is pressuring me to get baptized.....I will but on my own time...there is no rush....my anxiety is also an issue. I wish people would understand I can't just do things like that...takes time for me to do things.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

*angrily looking at my anxiety and depression*
Alright, which one of you mother****ers are making me feel like this?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My right ear kept losing its hearing whenever I breath through my nose. It just started earlier today. WTF?!?!

I almost cried in front of my mother earlier, too. What else is new.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

This picture is epic :b

Them kitty claws though


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll be out of every one's hair soon.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@Crisigv

You are going to do it? :no


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

mother goose.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Some things are just a big joke.


----------



## Manage (Dec 31, 2015)

i dont like when i have to talk in rl


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

For some reason, I have no idea why but the pain was tremendous today. Not just your average headache you take a painkiller for and get on with things, but crack-your-head-open-and-chisel-a-screw-driver-down type pain. I can't do anything. I'm trying my best. My diet is spot on and I get as much sleep as I can working long hours. I don't know what else to do. 

Today I was fantasizing about just getting in my car and driving a long way away again and never coming back. I'm tired of myself in this place pretending I care for what everyone else cares about. Once upon a time without chronic pain and a severely encumbered lifestyle I might have been able able to overlook those things, but I can't any more. I am done with suffering and being alone in it.

"The universe has a plan for us all." But what if it's plan for you is death? What is honestly the point of coming into the world and leaving like that? What is even the point of my life? To serve as some kind of twisted lesson for others?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

karenw said:


> Hopefully my dog won't bite another dog, if so as I'm the responsible one, deal with it.


:blank


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Damn, r.i.p Prodigy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whining yet again


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Abc


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

That was one hell of a stupid idea. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm can't believe she said hi to me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Abc


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Ugh, my gut feelings were true. Should have trusted them this whole time.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> For some reason, I have no idea why but the pain was tremendous today. Not just your average headache you take a painkiller for and get on with things, but crack-your-head-open-and-chisel-a-screw-driver-down type pain. I can't do anything. I'm trying my best. My diet is spot on and I get as much sleep as I can working long hours. I don't know what else to do.
> 
> Today I was fantasizing about just getting in my car and driving a long way away again and never coming back. I'm tired of myself in this place pretending I care for what everyone else cares about. Once upon a time without chronic pain and a severely encumbered lifestyle I might have been able able to overlook those things, but I can't any more. I am done with suffering and being alone in it.
> 
> "The universe has a plan for us all." But what if it's plan for you is death? What is honestly the point of coming into the world and leaving like that? What is even the point of my life? To serve as some kind of twisted lesson for others?


I don't know your situation, but I hope you'll find enough reasons to go on. Maybe start by surrounding yourself with people/someone who you don't have to pretend to care about stuff with that you don't care about, at least(or maybe you were just talking about the world in general).

ps. currently gave up on sleeping after 1 hour of sleep, because of stomach pain, so I'm semi-sharing your frustrations atm

---

@ A.A I like your avatar.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

cant wait for three months.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i felt compelled to google the name "jesse."


:stu


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I might be pretentious, but it's not like I can really identify with people.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

probably offline said:


> I don't know your situation, but I hope you'll find enough reasons to go on. Maybe start by surrounding yourself with people/someone who you don't have to pretend to care about stuff with that you don't care about, at least(or maybe you were just talking about the world in general).
> 
> ps. currently gave up on sleeping after 1 hour of sleep, because of stomach pain, so I'm semi-sharing your frustrations atm


Thank-you for your words @probably offline ;. Good advice, I agree with you 100%. I feel kind of stuck here atm due to the constraints my ailments place on me (as I'm sure you can relate to) so as much as I have thought about putting myself in these types of situations, after days like yesterday all I can really seem to manage is to get home, do whatever else it is I have to do to maintain appearances and then rest. Rinse and repeat. Then the weekend comes and you're just exhausted. Anyway, I am trying to stay as optimistic as possible about things given how arduous it's been for so long now. All is transitory.

I'm sorry to hear you're dealing with what I presume to be chronic pain of your own. Has this been an ongoing issue? (Also I hope you don't mind if I consider messaging you regarding this as it would be good to to know about how others deal with their chronic pain.)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hope my interview tomorrow goes well. Or something. :sigh


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Despite some bumps in the road all my hard work is finally starting to pay off.

@ probably offline, ty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Hope my interview tomorrow goes well. Or something. :sigh


Good luck!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@CNikki

Good luck, honey.

You can get through this. :hug

@SamanthaStrange

Thanks.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

@iAmCodeMonkey - Thank you. I hope so, too. I've been lucky to still be in one piece at this point, to say the least.

Good luck with your interview.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

Katy Perry: like sperm?
Neil Degrasse Tyson: uh, okay, sure, one gets in, the rest don't
Katy Perry: so where do they go
Neil Degrasse Tyson: THEY'RE DEAD!

hahahahaha


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Thank-you for your words @probably offline ;. Good advice, I agree with you 100%. I feel kind of stuck here atm due to the constraints my ailments place on me (as I'm sure you can relate to) so as much as I have thought about putting myself in these types of situations, after days like yesterday all I can really seem to manage is to get home, do whatever else it is I have to do to maintain appearances and then rest. Rinse and repeat. Then the weekend comes and you're just exhausted. Anyway, I am trying to stay as optimistic as possible about things given how arduous it's been for so long now. All is transitory.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you're dealing with what I presume to be chronic pain of your own. Has this been an ongoing issue? (Also I hope you don't mind if I consider messaging you regarding this as it would be good to to know about how others deal with their chronic pain.)


Good that you're trying to stay positive. It can be hard when you don't see any improvements(?).

Yeah, my pains are not always extreme but have been ongoing for a long time. (I don't mind. As you probably know, one can be hesitant to complain to close ones, who don't share similar problems, as you'll seem "whiny". You can definitely dump some frustrations on me if you like, as I understand how it feels. Sort of, at least.)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Boop


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Plight said:


> cant wait for three months.


You go back to school? See your bf? Vacation?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Boop De Boop


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

fdsdsssssssssssssssssssdfsdf


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Boo boo bee doo.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

It's harder than I thought.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

"We can go to bed in our sleep" - Bob's Burgers

Wait, wut?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> It's harder than I thought.


That's what she said.

(Irresistible) (sorry)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> That's what she said.
> 
> (Irresistible) (sorry)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk










Refreshing someone is able to.. _dick_stinguish the humor in situations









Ok, ok, that was bad. I apologize... or do I?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> You go back to school? See your bf? Vacation?


You will soon find out, and maybe all of the above :grin2: hehehe


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> Refreshing someone is able to.. _dick_stinguish the humor in situations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All kidding aside, I'm sorry that you were up against a challenge...whatever it was, and hope you've overcome it.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> All kidding aside, I'm sorry that you were up against a challenge...whatever it was, and hope you've overcome it.


It's alright, I didn't take offense at all







I think lightheartedness might even be a necessary trait to display at opportune moments. 
Much appreciated!







Turns out challenges are much easier to face in the light of day


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Plight said:


> You will soon find out, and maybe all of the above :grin2: hehehe


Oh I'll be waiting. opcorn


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i'm bored asf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i hope u ****ing die......u probably have no idea what u did to me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

the phrase butt hurt needs to be banned


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

I need to go out more..


----------



## Nervous Song (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't know who I love more. Kiba or Shikamaru. Which one of them seems like they would love a adorkable girl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

We were in a cafe and eating something with my sisters. We heard people talking about something like "Did he pass out because of heat?". We looked at it and saw a cat. My sister touched him, he moved (just sleeping). We were carrying cat food, lol and gave it to him. A woman was surprised and said "Girls, you are amazing!" :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I've been walking around in the stores with my head down more. I need to fix that. I haven't done this since high school.  Ugh.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Yaaay! I'm back on this site, ya'll. Holla at me. :yes


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I try so hard to tell you how I feel and what I'm going through
It NEVER works
Which one of us is telling the truth?
Maybe I really am an oversensitive ****-up

Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Why does my heart feel so bad?

Why does my soul feel so bad?

:sigh


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My son wants me to meet him up in Japan or somewhere and my wife wants me to go and make sure he's okay. She's not a big traveller. Will try and have a stop in Bali on the way back - I really miss the beach there and just walking for miles early in the mornings.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a miserable, bored, loser.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@Crisigv

No, you are not. Turn that frown upside down girl! :wink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oui


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So much for a tropical storm.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Oh well...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Haha. 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@The Condition of Keegan

Hello  :squeeze


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

She and Her Darkness said:


> @The Condition of Keegan
> 
> Hello  :squeeze


Hi!  :squeeze

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey, Jude, don't make it bad
Take a sad song and make it better
Remember to let her under your skin
Then you'll begin to make it better, better, better, better, better... oh!

Nah, nah nah, nah nah, nah, nah, nah nah,
Hey, Jude
Nah, nah nah, nah nah, nah, nah, nah nah,
Hey, Jude


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Life is an ashsole. It has given me so much fukcing opportunities which I either leave (deliberately or not) or take. Those I take, I unceremoniously leave behind because my debilitating disorders. I'm so tired of pretending to be strong and functional - I'm just not. The world is a vast canvas, full of infinite paths and choices, but it seems that no matter which one I take, I'll just disappoint myself. Small victories don't matter anymore. It's always a _damned if I do, damned if I don't_ scenario. It doesn't matter what I choose to do, I'll still be miserable. I'm so tired of the unending disappointments that I make.

//Haha - deliberately misspelling swear words so they won't get censored.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I don't know what is to become of this. But I'm pretty sure it's nothing. All I can do is try.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Must have done something wrong.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

my foot hurts, i hit to the wall because i got angry......and now i cant walk ****


----------



## 870945 (Jun 23, 2017)

I've never had so many goals and felt so optimistic about all of them. Is this a turning point in my life, after all these years...?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oui


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh my God, this puppy is so cute. XP I can't handle the cuteness.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I think I'm getting braver I might actually go to the doctors for my medical issues. Some are really serious and it scares me. I don't want to find out I'm dying. But the longer I wait the worse it will get. 

I don't think I'm literally dying but who knows. I'm grateful I can even see a doctor being poor and all. I really should take advantage of this while I can.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I feel so alone. :cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

"Black cloud hangs and it just won't leave
though he tries to believe it's a Pentagram
Hard to conceive and he wants to perceive
but he's destined to grieve it's the Pentagram

Now don't know but it's happening to me
Got the love from above but it's happening to me

I can't turn back now"

Sign Of The Wolf (Pentagram) by Pentagram


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't care how much of a better hairdresser you are. It's just not the same as getting my hair cut by a Scottish, cat-owning, football-watching, tax-evading alcoholic. And I for one think that those "qualities" are just as important as actually being good at your job. Possibly even more so.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

I finally figured out the very random sample at the end of a Polish Ambassador track. It's from Bottle Rocket :b

Future Man: What the hell are you wearing?
Dignan: It's a jump suit.
Future Man: Clay look at this guy...
Clay: He looks like a rodeo clown...
Future Man: He looks like a little banana. Where are you from anyway, man?
Dignan: I'm from around here.
Future Man: This guy used to mow our lawn.
Clay: No ****.
Future Man: Yeah he was great, clipping the hedges, sweeping up, mowing the lawn. What was the name of your little lawn mowing company?
Dignan: The Lawn Wranglers.
Future Man: (laughing) Let's go. Keep up the mowing, Kimosabe.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I feel so alone. :cry


:hug


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

its summer and I'm bored out of my mind


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

my mom is holding my tax return money hostage (and she took all my mail to another state). if she doesn't bring it or leave it when she comes back here, i really want to report her or something (i'm trying to have mercy on her, but she is really pushing me). i can't stand her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> my mom is holding my tax return money hostage (and she took all my mail to another state). if she doesn't bring it or leave it when she comes back here, i really want to report her or something (i'm trying to have mercy on her, but she is really pushing me). i can't stand her.


Oh wow, why is she doing that?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7x


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Crisigv said:


> I feel so alone. :cry


Sorry :\ Loneliness in particular has been driving me up a wall lately


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow, why is she doing that?


because she's cruel...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> because she's cruel...


I so understand.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> I so understand.


:no it's not right.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> :no it's not right.


Ofc its not. :squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

tea111red said:


> because she's cruel...


 :hug


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Ofc its not. :squeeze


thanks for your support.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> thanks for your support.


Always


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Always





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug


thank you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Note to self:

Caffeine and Alcohol do not mix.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

lil trumpy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm not good to have around. I'll just bore you and make you feel bad. I should be alone forever. I don't deserve people.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I can make myself feel bad all on my own, thanks. I don't need other people to do that for me.



Crisigv said:


> I'm not good to have around. I'll just bore you and make you feel bad. I should be alone forever. I don't deserve people.


Awwww! No one deserves to be alone forever... :no

Please get help for your mental health if this is what you really feel about yourself. Seriously. I am done *****footing around now.

You deserve people. Everyone here does. We are only human, after all.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm just going to reactivate them again within the next 24 hours anyway. No one will have ever noticed I've gone off the grid in that span of time.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

I miss her too much when I'm sober. But this is the bet I'm making. If I stay clean I will be happier no matter what happens.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

tea111red said:


> well.... apparently this guy at this car place wants to date me, lol.
> 
> he's got to be at least 10 years younger than me.


Go for it. =P


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Boop


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So dreading making this phone call.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long time ago when StarCraft II was new, I got obsessed with playing 4v4 Random. On one game, there was this opponent (or maybe an ally) who seemed so angry at everyone and kept typing abuse, how we were all losers and more. I don't think anyone replied to his noise, but after a while I wrote something sarcastic. Something about the guy being a jock and probably being popular. Then another player chimed in about how that player probably gets invited to parties and laid all the time. More sarcastic comments followed and things began getting funny; I honestly laughed. I've long since forgotten whether he ever replied or left the game ahead of everyone. That particular game turned out fun after all whether my team won or lost.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

I made a silly video and posted it on instagram. I almost have no followers. It's no that fun if no one sees it. I would like, maybe, to upload more stuff but if i have no followers it feels kind of pointless...

https://www.instagram.com/riverinthedesert/

Yeah yeah, i did put this in another thread but i mean.. meh.

This days... everyday is so damn boring... so little that i can do... meh.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay then


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Happy Canada Day...

Or something. :drunk


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I love how I actually...kinda...like what I write...sometimes. Til I share it with others, after that I usually want to burn it and then just hide under my rock forever. Girl just never learns lol. Bah, now I can't look. Why did I do that. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish she would upload a new video, been a minute.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7 hours


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Why?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Amon said:


> 7 hours


why not 8 hours?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

9 hours


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

That's too long to wait.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

there are 6315 pages of members atm. 3104 pages are of members who have 0 posts. weird

(thats 93118 members with no posts)


----------



## QueSera (Jun 15, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## QueSera (Jun 15, 2017)

Tonight I can't sleep.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ajkwsh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Beep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to sow the seed and don't worry about how things will work...just know that it will.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Today's one of those days I feel the ache of wanting to be normal. Normal and functional. It hits me that all I've wished and hoped for is out of reach, even the seemingly simple things. Everything is such a waste.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

A n y t h i n g
n
y
t
h
i
n
g


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for...

...

Oh, so _this _is what that thread does to you.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for thinking this is the banned thread :b

(don't worry, I also made a ban joke outside of this thread once... it's a scary route to go down haha xD)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Some of these ASMR people are getting too popular, which kind of ruins it for me. They get thousands of subs and start making money then they try to make everything look professional and it feels like it's become a business or a race to the top and I can't get the tingles like that.
The best ASMR vids are the ones made quick and dirty with grainy picture and bad sound on some cheap webcam.
That is the problem with the internet. Things get too big too fast and they kind of end up making themselves irrelevant.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Banned for thinking this is the banned thread :b
> 
> (don't worry, I also made a ban joke outside of this thread once... it's a scary route to go down haha xD)


I sense that letting the banning spill over into this thread may lead to the destruction of reality as we know it.

...Banned btw.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Paperback Writer said:


> I sense that letting the banning spill over into this thread may lead to the destruction of reality as we know it.
> 
> ...Banned btw.


:lol

We've created something strange, we must contain it!

_Banned, because I want to be the last ban... :b haha_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

yerp


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Why the hell am I so moody all of a sudden?

I feel like crying.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Why the hell am I so moody all of a sudden?
> 
> I feel like crying.


Sorry to hear that dude, I know the feeling and I get it myself. I often get a sudden realisation that my life is going nowhere and I feel trapped and everything just looks so dark. Going to sleep at night usually fixes this problem, but I don't want sleep to fix the problem, I want myself to fix the problem...

That may be kind of what you're experiencing as well. Maybe something triggered it without knowing, like a nostalgic song or something.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@Gothic Cupcakes

I sure can relate to that, still not sure what triggered my mood swing though.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

_The more I see, the more I cease to be..

The more you come, the more I come undone...

Undone.._


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> @*Gothic Cupcakes*
> 
> I sure can relate to that, still not sure what triggered my mood swing though.


It could be anything, maybe just something passing that you did earlier and not realised. Kind of like how anxiety can be random and seemingly meaningless, maybe there's a reason for it that you just don't know.

Stay strong though, you'll more than likely be fine later or if not when you go to bed, as I said


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0ink


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

n3igh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Meow!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

:')


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

42


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hope I won't be confined to my bedroom today.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Whew, just barely beat the stay puft marshmallow man experience by eating breakfast. I think.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess I'm being taught a lesson.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ney


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

There's an old user from a couple of years ago that I happened to come upon and their typing style _eerily_ reminded me of my ex's. It feels almost unreal. I was taken aback like twice thinking it might have actually been her.  The wistfulness is strong.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Sometimes avoidance is the best thing. Just don't make a habit of it...


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Hmm, I think this site needs a code, and maybe server, upgrade. It gets hard on your eyes after a while when everything loads at different times. Then the threads are always closing. Maybe it doesn't make enough profit to upgrade? But there are enough ads here to drive you mad, so it should.

Anyway, I guess people do pop firecrackers around here. Enough to let me know I won't be sleeping much tonight.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't really see much of the fireworks due to the heavy fog yo


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Linux has let me down once and for all. I guess I'm going full corporate. Deal with it.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't want to live anymore.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

* the sound a giraffe makes *


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7,500


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> 7,500


congrats :yay


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

EBecca said:


> congrats :yay


Thanks. :b


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Thanks. :b


your welcome


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I don't want to live anymore.


Stay strong. You're better than that


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I don't want to live anymore.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## nietzschemami (Jul 5, 2017)

Apples do amuse me,

How crunchy,good and juicy.

I’ll stay here still forever,

With apples as my dinner. 



And while the littel mortals play,

I’ll watch and laugh at them all day.

Togheter with my partner in crime,

That kills every evil time by time.



As the days go by,

There are always time to say goodbye.

So punish the evil one,

Before your existence will be gone.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess I should take the hint.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Take away my first letter, and I still sound the same. 
Take away my last letter, and I'll still sound the same. 
Take away my middle letter, and I will still sound the same. 
I am a five letter word. 
What am I?

Answer: Empty


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> I don't want to live anymore.


Me 2



Crisigv said:


> I guess I should take the hint.


& me 2


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sorry, Skype friends, I don't feel like talking to anybody right now. My brain is tired and needs to wake up.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yay. 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Continuing to do something when someone has told you more than once that it bothers them is hurtful and a d1ck move. I shouldn't let someone continue to hurt me just to keep a relationship going.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> 7,500


Congratulations.

(But I really think you should stop being such a bully now - Jee you're cruel.)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It amuses me when some of my friends express their desire to go back to the past once in a while - back to simpler times when we were kids. These are people whom I see as doing well in their lives and thus unlikely to say such things. Guess even people without debilitating psychological disorders have such thoughts too. 

Damn adulthood and social responsibilities.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Are you sure you aren't the devil? Or the devil's *****? Because this feels like my hell/purgatory sometimes. It's supposed to be temporary, but I haven't even come close to forgetting about you yet. I'm not too happy about it either. How can you tell someone never to talk to you again, knowing they will never forget you or stop loving you? Was I really _that_ much of an *******?


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

ImperfectCircle said:


> Are you sure you aren't the devil? Or the devil's *****? Because this feels like my hell/purgatory sometimes. It's supposed to be temporary, but I haven't even come close to forgetting about you yet. I'm not too happy about it either. How can you tell someone never to talk to you again, knowing they will never forget you or stop loving you? Was I really _that_ much of an *******?


If I hadn't deleted all traces of you and our relationship, I might be able to actually look into it for myself. But I was trying to respect your wishes even if it killed me. I'm not mad though. Just frustrated that I'm stuck on this when I should be trying to deal with my childhood traumas. Must have been pretty intense.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

There's a place here in the Philippines called Los Baños. I just realized what it means and I can't stop laughing!


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Mmmhmm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ugh woke up late and had to rush shaving because I didn't want to get yelled at for being in the bathroom when someone else had to get ready.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

harrison said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> (But I really think you should stop being such a bully now - Jee you're cruel.)


Yeah, I know. I'm definitely the meanest person on this forum.

And, you changed your name again!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Not sure why I keep coming back here....maybe it's time for a permaban offense. May liven things uo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A 1 through 10 on the weight scale...I'mma Molang ._.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Person: hey, I don't know how to do this thing, can you show me how to do it?
Me: sure *shows them how to do the thing*
Person: no, I don't think that's right
Me:


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

There is some sort of road construction equipment being used outside and it sounds like a large screeching animal.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Person: hey, I don't know how to do this thing, can you show me how to do it?
> Me: sure *shows them how to do the thing*
> Person: no, I don't think that's right
> Me:


 Yeah but you're not a dude. :con


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm definitely the meanest person on this forum.
> 
> And, you changed your name again!


haha

Yeah - I was really pissed off the other day after reading a particularly toxic thread and just wanted to leave altogether. If and when I do that I want to be as anonymous as possible - no photo or real name.

Like @SofaKing I keep coming back though - there are *some* nice people, bit hard to find but definitely here.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

harrison said:


> haha
> 
> Yeah - I was really pissed off the other day after reading a particularly toxic thread and just wanted to leave altogether. If and when I do that I want to be as anonymous as possible - no photo or real name.
> 
> Like @SofaKing I keep coming back though - there are *some* nice people, bit hard to find but definitely here.


No, you can't leave :no The good people aren't allowed to go.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

TryingMara said:


> No, you can't leave :no The good people aren't allowed to go.


Thanks Mara - maybe my problem is I can't tell if it's a troll or not? I don't understand why some of these people are even attracted to this site (and I don't think they're _all_ trolls) - I think a few have much more to worry about than social anxiety going on in their lives.

I'll probably be around for a while - I just have to be careful what I read. It can affect my mood very strongly. I'll try to be more careful.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I was dead...

Would never go through with it, though.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

harrison said:


> Thanks Mara - maybe my problem is I can't tell if it's a troll or not? I don't understand why some of these people are even attracted to this site (and I don't think they're _all_ trolls) - I think a few have much more to worry about than social anxiety going on in their lives.
> 
> I'll probably be around for a while - I just have to be careful what I read. It can affect my mood very strongly. I'll try to be more careful.


Yeah, I've been there. In the past, I needed long breaks away from this place because certain threads and users were getting to me. There are topics I have to completely avoid now. Totally agree that there are posters who have far more than SA going on..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess I'm not allowed to feel good. I deserve that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

TryingMara said:


> There are topics I have to completely avoid now. Totally agree that there are posters who have far more than SA going on..


I have the Frustration section and the Society & Culture sections blocked for this reason.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I guess I'm not allowed to feel good. I deserve that.


No, you don't deserve that. Chin up, honey. :squeeze :hug :kiss


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

May God help those who struggle in this fragile life.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010

What a year.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't believe how many migraines I'm getting lately - I had another one today. The meds I take for bipolar actually reduce them but I'm getting more again - smaller with little pain but they just make you feel weird and completely exhausted. I'm sick of them already.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't wait to get this hair off my head.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Grandmother: Is that a wood pigeon out there?
Me: *looks out of window* ...That's a squirrel. :sus


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Into my prison I go.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

:hug

No way. Go out and have some fun with animals at the park. It's unconditional love.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Let out some of the problems I've been dealing with. It works when nobody else is having to hear or read it, but that can only last for so long.

I really need help. It's not coming fast enough.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

So I'm cutting' that branch off the cherry tree
Singing this will be my victory
Then I See them coming after me
And they're following me across the sea
And now they're stinging my friends and my family
And I Don't know why this is happening
But I'll do what I want
I'll do what I please
I'll do it again 'til I've got what I need


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

It's Hot Here.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

Black Honey by Thrice is seriously one of the best songs I've ever heard, I can't stop repeating it.


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Anything


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I wish I was on another planet, where people actually understand me, and where I won't be so goddamn boring and miserable.

I REALLY cannot do this anymore.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

123


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well my church clothes fit....just have to find a church and actually go now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am worthless and deserve to die.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boredom


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Amon said:


> Boredom


this might help


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

What I want to know is where's the caveman?


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

Well, at least I have a nice RV in the wooded area of the property that I can move out to now that it's summer time. I forgot I have air conditioning out there along with privacy. The upkeep is very difficult though. I'll have to wait a few more days until I'm a little stronger.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm already miserable, great. It's going to be a long day of nothing.


----------



## ImperfectCircle (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm finally getting some explosive muscle growth now that I've detoxed in every way I know how. And then some. It feels so good to stand up straight and feel the muscles in your back, instead of back pain.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Why am I always made to feel like I've done something wrong?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Why am I always made to feel like I've done something wrong?


:hug :kiss :squeeze

Aww! Who makes you feel that way?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1%


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Your Notifications: 6...

Okay, what did I do this time? :lol


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

It's one of my "feel good" days. I feel quite good about stuff, in a good mood. Tomorrow is probably going to be the polar opposite, but we'll see...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

What the hell have I just done?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dumi at putik sa aking katawan
Ihip ng hangin at katahimikan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oui


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What's a good beer for me to try? I don't drink beer.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> What's a good beer for me to try? I don't drink beer.


I've sampled a lot of different stuff over the years and just about everything alcoholic at one time or another, and after all that I mostly just stick to a bottle of Corona with a slice of lime for beer, its as good as any.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Amon said:


> Oui


Non


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> What's a good beer for me to try? I don't drink beer.


Start with hard cider and flavored "malt" beverages before beer.

Get used to the alcohol flavors before diving into beers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#Ded


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

There is a new meetup next Sunday...might not be able to go though...ugh. Oh well.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

blue2 said:


> I've sampled a lot of different stuff over the years and just about everything alcoholic at one time or another, and after all that I mostly just stick to a bottle of Corona with a slice of lime for beer, its as good as any.





SofaKing said:


> Start with hard cider and flavored "malt" beverages before beer.
> 
> Get used to the alcohol flavors before diving into beers.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Thanks


Ok, maybe you're not impressed with the advice.

Unless you like bitter/sour tones, stay away from IPAs to start with.

Look for pilsner or wheat for mild beer flavors. A "shandy" would be good.

I like reds, browns, porters, stouts, etc., but not IPAs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> Ok, maybe you're not impressed with the advice.
> 
> Unless you like bitter/sour tones, stay away from IPAs to start with.
> 
> ...


That's pretty helpful, actually.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I hope my appointment with my employment counsellor goes well this coming Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Onion Buns.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pain


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wounded myself with an old staple wire. I'm probably gonna die from tetanus now 😒


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No woman deserves me as their friend or partner. I am too stupid for them.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No woman deserves me as their friend or partner. I am too stupid for them.


:hug

If you need to talk, my PM is open. Sorry that you're going through a rough time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

To whom it may concern,

This is how a seal looks with its face smushed against the glass:










Have a nice day.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lohikaarme said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> This is how a seal looks with its face smushed against the glass:
> 
> ...


Awesome! I was always wondering.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't find comfort in anything.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I don't find comfort in anything.


:squeeze :hug :kiss


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Jessica Fletcher sure plays a drunken floozy a lot on _Murder, She Wrote_.

I'd have posted this in the "Random Thought Of The Day" thread but I can never find what subforum it's in. :con

ETA, ha, this is from the very episode where she most recently played a drunken floozy! :lol


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Awesome! I was always wondering.


Might I also interest you in an underwater tiger?










Not so majestic now, are they? :b


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, I have made the move to reach out and see if I can get a different/potential support system. I know that I can't go through life alone, as much as I am a slave to such loneliness. It feels weird to think that I am actually a human being, since I've always held an inferiority complex to make it appear as though I am not, thus I tend to keep to myself. Let's just hope something works.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

"if it bothers you that much, why don't you just stop thinking about it?"

Gee thanks, I never thought of that. I'm trying.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Abcd


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

efgh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Haha, I got tears in my ears. I guess that's what happens when you cry too much in bed.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Haha, I got tears in my ears. I guess that's what happens when you cry too much in bed.


I got snot and tears all over my PJ's last week. I feel you, hun.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep triggering


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't understand why fidget spinners are suddenly a thing.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I don't understand why fidget spinners are suddenly a thing.


Me either. :stu


----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't want to go to bed because waking up tomorrow sounds awful.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Me either. :stu


Seriously. I went through plenty of trends growing up but at least Tamiya racing, Beyblade, Yu-Gi-Oh!, and Pokémon were fun.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alpha Tauri said:


>


If only it was as easy as everyone seems to think it is, eh?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Reminds me of this...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ Reminds me of this...


Lol, yup


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

So true.


----------



## NickNock (Jul 6, 2017)

A heart bound and broken. 
A spirit shattered.
A mind smothered by darkness.
A body dragged through the streets.

An unbreakable will
An unshakable resolve
A fire in his eyes

Hands outstretched, grabbing the horns
Standing on broken legs
Trudging forward
Stumbling, but moving


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

NickNock said:


> A heart bound and broken.
> A spirit shattered.
> A mind smothered by darkness.
> A body dragged through the streets.
> ...


WOW... what is this from? This is amazing!


----------



## NickNock (Jul 6, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> WOW... what is this from? This is amazing!


I actually wrote that on the spot.
I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why do I sweat so much...ugh.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm so stupid and pathetic.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oui


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Don't worry about a thing 'cause every little thing's gonna be alright.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My computer is like an old dog....doesn't jump around anymore just lays there.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doom


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@SofaKing you've ruined the phrase "so ****ing" for me forever


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> @SofaKing you've ruined the phrase "so ****ing" for me forever


Ruining things...that's my jam.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> My computer is like an old dog....doesn't jump around anymore just lays there.


Maybe you've fed it too many cookies?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Maybe you've fed it too many cookies?


You failed miserably with this joke but you're cute so I'll let you pass. :laugh:


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Don't worry about a thing 'cause every little thing's gonna be alright.


Yes!

BTW. Red, Black, Green. Was that done consciously or just a random pick of colors?

In any event, I mega dig this post.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@GODxPUPPETxMAR

Those are the Rastafarian colors. I chose them because I took the line from Bob Marley's song Three Little Birds :smile2:


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Stuff, things and such. A little bit of this and that, here and there.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> You failed miserably with this joke but you're cute so I'll let you pass. :laugh:


Oh come on, you just don't appreciate nerd humor >.> :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Oh come on, you just don't appreciate nerd humor >.> :b


:laugh:


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Alpha Tauri said:


> @GODxPUPPETxMAR
> 
> Those are the Rastafarian colors. I chose them because I took the line from Bob Marley's song Three Little Birds :smile2:


Nice, thought so. Don't forget the yellow.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I swear there's a dark raincloud following me.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I swear there's a dark raincloud following me.


Sorry to hear...I believe that sunny skies are ahead for you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> Sorry to hear...I believe that sunny skies are ahead for you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


God I hope so.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

FOOK life! (And I'm not even a mcgregor fan)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> God I hope so.


Stay strong my friend. :hug :squeeze :kiss


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Stay strong my friend. :hug :squeeze :kiss


Thank you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Old school music from 70s-90s.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Thank you


No problemo. :kiss:


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Crap, I feel like giving up at the moment. It's like I'm waiting for something that isn't going to happen.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Crap, I feel like giving up at the moment. It's like I'm waiting for something that isn't going to happen.


Stay strong. :squeeze :hug


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Crap, I feel like giving up at the moment. It's like I'm waiting for something that isn't going to happen.


Its definitely gonna happen. Some things just take time. Just hold on.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Stay strong. :squeeze :hug





GODxPUPPETxMAR said:


> Its definitely gonna happen. Some things just take time. Just hold on.


Thanks. I am pretty grateful that despite all of the hostility that goes on in here, there are actual supportive people in the community.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

..


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

0 dots


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ahem, this is not the dot thread. :twak


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@tea111red

Ooooooooo, sounds promising.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm a happy mommy today, all my kids are here this weekend. I baked a cheesecake Friday night and they showed up on Saturday... coincidence? It's like they KNEW.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

littleghost said:


> I'm a happy mommy today, all my kids are here this weekend. I baked a cheesecake Friday night and they showed up on Saturday... coincidence? It's like they KNEW.


Niiice! I hope you guys have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I guess all the mods have the night off.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

littleghost said:


> I'm a happy mommy today, all my kids are here this weekend. I baked a cheesecake Friday night and they showed up on Saturday... coincidence? It's like they KNEW.




I'm jealous about the cheesecake. :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

littleghost said:


> I'm a happy mommy today, all my kids are here this weekend. I baked a cheesecake Friday night and they showed up on Saturday... coincidence? It's like they KNEW.


I must not have gotten your email. Next time, then.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Someone asked me if I was old enough to drink lol.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

What the hell is happening to this forum?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Ahem, this is not the dot thread. :twak


Lol I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

waterfairy said:


> What the hell is happening to this forum?


I don't know its really sad. Just ignore it for the time being, don't respond to the person, according to the moderator its harder to delete what they've posted when we do that. The best we can do right now is report their posts but don't quote or respond.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> I don't know its really sad. Just ignore it for the time being, don't respond to the person, according to the moderator its harder to delete what they've posted when we do that. The best we can do right now is report their posts but don't quote or respond.


Oops my bad. I won't respond to them anymore :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wheep


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Why am I still up? I hate being a night owl. No one's around to keep me company! I'm all alone in this dark, cold world. Woe is me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

waterfairy said:


> Why am I still up? I hate being a night owl. No one's around to keep me company! I'm all alone in this dark, cold world. Woe is me.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...Blue jean baby, L.A. lady, seamstress for the band
Pretty eyed, pirate smile, you'll marry a music man
Ballerina, you must have seen her dancing in the sand
And now she's in me, always with me, tiny dancer in my hand...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> @tea111red
> 
> Ooooooooo, sounds promising.


Don't know...I think they're avoiding me now, lol. :stu


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> Don't know...I think they're avoiding me now, lol. :stu


Oh. :sigh


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My ex-wife is really starting to like all the emojis on her new phone. She sends me these text messages but instead of the word it'll have a little picture instead. I think I should ask for an index to them soon.

Pretty soon the whole text message will just be a line of little pictures and I'll be sitting there trying to work it out. :eyes


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

some guys are real stupid lmao. tips to self, don't drive 30 mins to grab food with a guy friend that can't pick up social cues


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

The bathroom flooded. 😒😂😂
My sister: "Calm down!"
Me: "No! I'll freak out if I want to."

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I dont know why I bother sometimes, people are so shady


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

forever in flux said:


> I've never wet myself on that scale but I can imagine how humiliating it'd be.
> 
> I don't blame you for freaking out! It sounds horrendous!


Lol! It was hilarious and awful at the same time. The bathroom is off a bedroom and right by the door there's an outlet. So I freaked there would be some sort of short circuit, fire...something.

Someone had left the bathtub's tap on and we got a pretty little flood.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Plight said:


> I dont know why I bother sometimes, people are so shady


Aw! What happened?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Pray the fakes get exposed. I want that ferrari then i swerve


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I need to vacuum in here sometime soon.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I need to vacuum in here sometime soon.


Same here...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:Blah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Computer is still slow ugh.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate today. But I'm 0 for my last 500~ swipes on Tinder so I got that going for me.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Tragically yours
Obey and submit to me
I will find you
Wherever you hide
Got a thrill for the hunt
A skilled criminal mind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Favorite Doctor Who episode: Blink. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Though I don't like leaving, and you don't believe it...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aw! What happened?


Thanks for asking. I'm kinda cynical and over analyse a lot. Hehe.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

How does one solve a problem like Maria?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I need another sport competition, tournament, something to lose myself in.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Sabk said:


> Favorite Doctor Who episode: Blink.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Excellent choice. :yes

Moffat could do no wrong in those days. How things have changed...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Paperback Writer said:


> Excellent choice. :yes
> 
> Moffat could do no wrong in those days. How things have changed...


It's the first episode I watched and I was hooked. 
Things have changed..I don't know. The inspiration well is dry? *shrug*


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Many regrets. Much sadness. Boo hoo.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Ooh, did the thread get out of hand or did WF QQ about my post. Nah, wasn't my post.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Aww the text was nice.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

My sisters and I made a giant collage of some of our family pictures. Looking at it now. Makes me sad a little. And happy. And angry. And hopeful. And...other stuff that are ineffable. 

Fvck, looking at pics of the baby when she was, well, a baby....she's 15 now. Lol, she grew up to be such a weirdo. Aren't we all, actually? In my fam, everyone is a little off somehow. I kinda like that.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Wrongwolfe said:


> I should've had a ho phase.


Haaa


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

"Social anxiety isn't a black people problem"

Well, fvck you too.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

That guy with the crescent moon head won't stop coming into my room in the middle of the night and telling me to enjoy myself and playing the piano, KNOCK IT OFF!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Sabk said:


> "Social anxiety isn't a black people problem"
> 
> Well, fvck you too.


Word


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hot dogs can last more than 20 years in landfills


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

cinto said:


> Hot dogs can last more than 20 years in landfills


Wait.... Really?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

GODxPUPPETxMAR said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> > Hot dogs can last more than 20 years in landfills
> ...


Yeah, it was in a Ripleys believe it or not kids book.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kikiki


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

So tired of wasting my poor excuse of a life.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am getting tired of feeling alone all the time, even when in a crowd of people.



CNikki said:


> So tired of wasting my poor excuse of a life.


You okay?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0h


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

CNikki said:


> So tired of wasting my poor excuse of a life.


This, still.

One good thing that came out of today was hearing back from the source where I've anticipated on finding a community to reach out to. The thing is that it won't be until the end of the month until I hear from them again to see what options there are.

What I am not liking is that I'm waiting to hear back from some others via email and I think that they are outright ignoring me. I couldn't care less if a person doesn't like me, but when it comes to actual matters where we do have to interact, I would think that the mature thing to do is to put up with the person until you no longer see their face around. I've really been tested with this lately.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been spending too much money lately.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It is the end


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

can't sleep, going over all the ways I wish my life had gone differently. I keep telling myself that there was nothing I could have done but it still bothers me that I never was able to do the things I wanted to do when I was younger.
I wish I had started doing the sort of training I do now as a kid, I actually wanted to start using a gym at about the age of 12 or 13 but I was totally overwhelmed by the idea. I wanted to start using music hardware but again felt totally out of my depth. I wanted to move out at 18 but felt I couldn't. my life might have been totally different.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm grotesquely bored, but still can't manage to do anything with my time that has any meaning whatsoever.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

So no one thought it was important to tell me that Emmy Rossum shows her boobs in the first episode of Shameless? Thanks guys.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:Blah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My uncle could be getting a car, fingers crossed.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yucks.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Have nobody to blame but myself as to what happens to me.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

This is probably the hundredth time I've said this, but I hate being a loser. Lol, even my phone knows what I'm going to say.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Yucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing it's gone extinct :blank Or has it ... ? After all, 95% of the ocean remains unexplored :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ay


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> This is probably the hundredth time I've said this, but I hate being a loser. Lol, even my phone knows what I'm going to say.


Not even close....it's within your power to change and have the life you want.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

If you buy the bull****, don't lose your receipt.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Currently I'm red (sunburnt).


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Why does everything you do at night sound like you're a T-rex plodding through the jungle?


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Lohikaarme said:


> Why does everything you do at night sound like you're a T-rex plodding through the jungle?


Haaa


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sometimes I can't even bring myself to talk to people I've known for years in fear that I will annoy them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Are tears supposed to burn?


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, periods are the absolute worst on a 24/7/365 basis, but there's something extra terrible about them during summer. The pain is a bit more intense, your body temperature skyrockets to 3000°C, it's even more uncomfortable to try to sleep at night. It's hell.

(And as I'm typing this, Tapatalk presented me an ad about a period tracking app... Stop mocking me)

Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

_*A Dreamer's Dream*_

Last night I dreamed of you.
I imagined you lying next to me, 
Looking into my eyes.
You saw me.
I reached out to touch your hand.
I could not let go.
We were transported to a place where it was just you and I.
Undisturbed from the rest of the world.
Sadness could not touch me there.
Only bliss.
Eternal.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

​


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Lowers brightness*


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Today seems to be a really horrible day to be alone with my thoughts and reside on the 32nd floor of a building with windows that open...and with access to a rooftop sundeck with minimal railings.

Yup...horrible day.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm lousy at flirting and showing interest....feels too weird.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

No more cow farts:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

finallyclosed said:


> No more cow farts:


I thought it was more cow belching, not farting.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

komorikun said:


> I thought it was more cow belching, not farting.


Probably, but they do fart.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Overreact, much?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I want to be different.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

I want to cut my hair shorter but I 'm scared of looking like Cisco Ramon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dun


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Your prices are way too high, you need to cut it.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Second time within the last 4 days that I have the same dream. Last night's was better than the first.
I get the urge to whip out my dream interpretation book.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bam


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i need to regulate my sleeping schedule


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sometimes, I fear that when I died, all the negative energy I harbored in life would get left behind in my room and would haunt its occupants. They'd probably have constant nightmares and malevolent hallucinations that would drive them insane!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I was watching QandA last night - a show that has a panel discussing a range of things affecting our lives nowadays. Last night they tried something new - the panel mostly consisted of 16 year old students.

Someone asked a question about mental health care in general in Australia at the moment and one of the students came out with something extraordinary. She said "we need to change how we perceive strength."

What an incredible thing for someone so young to say. Amazing.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

harrison said:


> Someone asked a question about mental health care in general in Australia at the moment and one of the students came out with something extraordinary. She said "we need to change how we perceive strength."


I agree.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Little hedgehog here wearing da hat tough.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Water, water and more water. It's the only compatible solution..right? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Even if I try to have a positive day, I am surrounded by negativity. I was perfectly fine earlier, and now I've just been brought down yet again and I haven't felt THIS depressed in a while :frown2:

This post may seem ironic as this is a negative post, but sometimes you just gotta get stuff out.

I don't know anymore >_<



The Condition of Keegan said:


> Little hedgehog here wearing da hat tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Keegan always with the best posts :b


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Even if I try to have a positive day, I am surrounded by negativity. I was perfectly fine earlier, and now I've just been brought down yet again and I haven't felt THIS depressed in a while :frown2:
> 
> This post may seem ironic as this is a negative post, but sometimes you just gotta get stuff out.
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks man!  Your posts are awesome as well. 

You get a hedgehog as well.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Haha, thanks man!  Your posts are awesome as well.
> 
> You get a hedgehog as well.
> 
> ...


Yay thanks! :b this hedgehog looks like it's posing for the camera with a "hey you!" kind of look. I approve of this:laugh:

Have a guilty dog while we're at it! haha


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Yay thanks! :b this hedgehog looks like it's posing for the camera with a "hey you!" kind of look. I approve of this
> 
> Have a guilty dog while we're at it! haha


Haha he knows I know what he did...and he scared about it.

Hey, wanna see a funny quote?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Spending the night at my cousin's. Funniest man alive, as far as I know.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Haha he knows I know what he did...and he scared about it.
> 
> Hey, wanna see a funny quote?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Haha I may have to get a dog one day, they're awesome 

Yeah man let's see it


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Haha I may have to get a dog one day, they're awesome
> 
> Yeah man let's see it


Yeah man, dogs can be cute. 

Here is the quote, behold!:









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Yeah man, dogs can be cute.
> 
> Here is the quote, behold!:
> 
> ...


Haha xD I haven't used IE in a while, is it any better now?

To me it was one of those things that was good, but a bit rough, but I reckon it'd be pretty decent now?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

im so ****ing happy right now


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

lackofflife said:


> im so ****ing happy right now


Why? :laugh:


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Why? :laugh:


something has happened that made me really happy.....i hope this doesn't sound rude to you....but if i talk about it i will feel weird afterwards......


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

lackofflife said:


> something has happened that made me really happy.....i hope this doesn't sound rude to you....but if i talk about it i will feel weird afterwards......


Oh good so can you change that mood now. :grin2:


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh good so can you change that mood now. :grin2:


yea


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

@lackofflife
I am so happy for you right now.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

A walking, breathing contradiction. It's hard work but also effortless.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enene


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

the cheat said:


> I have a "date" planned for next Wednesday. Good, right? This girl is beautiful, smart, outgoing, funny, and she's really sweet too.
> 
> But I'm so scared and anxious. She lives an hour away and I don't drive. I don't want her to drive here but I also shouldn't be spending money on a train ticket to meet a girl who I think is too good for me. She doesn't grasp how much I suck at life. She knows I'm depressed and that I have social anxiety disorder. She suffers from some mental health issues herself. The real issue is that she's really physically attractive and while she thinks I'm attractive, it's only cause I'm better looking in selfies than I am in the person. And I suck in bed...
> 
> ...


Congrats bro, hope it goes well for you . Don't overthink it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats bro, hope it goes well for you . Don't overthink it.


It's what we do lol...but thanks. I have trouble believing someone like this could like a poor, overweight, unemployed, balding 33 year old who doesn't drive and currently lives with his mom and dad...but maybe she's the exception to the rule. This is the same girl I almost went out with a few months ago until things fell apart.

Ugh. Maybe I'll win the lottery this Friday...girls love money.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

the cheat said:


> It's what we do lol...but thanks. I have trouble believing someone like this could like a poor, overweight, unemployed, balding 33 year old who doesn't drive and currently lives with his mom and dad...but maybe she's the exception to the rule. This is the same girl I almost went out with a few months ago until things fell apart.
> 
> Ugh. Maybe I'll win the lottery this Friday...girls love money.


Same girl? Hmm ok. But nah you're fine you have charm, looks, and you're empathetic so you should be ok. I also live at home and don't have a car but I get offers. You'll be fine.....just take that leap .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I have a "date" planned for next Wednesday. Good, right? This girl is beautiful, smart, outgoing, funny, and she's really sweet too.
> 
> But I'm so scared and anxious. She lives an hour away and I don't drive. I don't want her to drive here but I also shouldn't be spending money on a train ticket to meet a girl who I think is too good for me. She doesn't grasp how much I suck at life. She knows I'm depressed and that I have social anxiety disorder. She suffers from some mental health issues herself. The real issue is that she's really physically attractive and while she thinks I'm attractive, it's only cause I'm better looking in selfies than I am in the person. And I suck in bed...
> 
> ...


You got this, bro. JUST DO IT!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Gee, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oui


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> @lackofflife
> I am so happy for you right now.


oh thnx


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can we live a life of peace and happiness?


----------



## LeCoffee (Aug 15, 2015)

I always wanted something that Firestar and Sandstorm had in Rising Storm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I need a hug. :rain


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

@Crisigv:hug I hope you feel better. :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I haven't drove in so long ugh.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I need a hug. :rain


:hug


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

As I trudge through each day, it doesn't feel like I even exist anymore....someday the body will follow the spirit.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I am happy that I watched The XX perform on KEXP and then hearing their last song, wow. I just left my guitar in the dust. I can never finish anything. I probably have ADD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do not read this


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm beginning to understand why some choose to lose themselves in drugs and alcohol to avoid a sober reality.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't deserve happiness.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I don't deserve happiness.


You do deserve happiness. :hug


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I sure hope my newly found friendship from OkCupid amounts to something more in real life.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I hate making others uncomfortable.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have SA bro. I can't be in public the whole day...sorry.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Having a somewhat normal day of eating after a couple of days of being on a depression diet (no/very little eating) feels like a binge


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

This Wish app though.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

love his name.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Anything AnythingAnything AnythingAnythingAnything AnythingAnything AnythingAnythingAnythingAnything AnythingAnything Anything AnythingAnything Anything


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

> *Hey iAmCodeMonkey89*,
> 
> We just detected that you're now among the most attractive people on OkCupid.


Okay? Am I supposed to be excited or something? :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This is the closest to hell I'll ever be.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Haha









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7700


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i7-7600


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

M295x


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh my God, that bunny was so cute. I wanted to hold it!  It's impossible for them to be so cute!

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Where the hell is the "What are you doing to get a man?" or whatever thread?? I've searched thread titles for "what are you doing get a man," "what are you doing," "get a man," "doing man," and for God's sake, either this site's search function _beyond_ sucks or that thread is just NOWHERE! :x :x :x

And I'm posting this in _this_ thread only because it just happened to show up in the Recent Discussions sidebar, and I can never find the freaking "Random thought of the day" thread either, and I avoid the "Type what you're thinking about right now" thread (which is like the ONLY one I can ever find) when I owe some replies. UGH these threads!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

And now the words "get" and "man" are all highlighted in red and it's freaking annoying.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> Where the hell is the "What are you doing to get a man?" or whatever thread?? I've searched thread titles for "what are you doing get a man," "what are you doing," "get a man," "doing man," and for God's sake, either this site's search function _beyond_ sucks or that thread is just NOWHERE! :x :x :x
> 
> And I'm posting this in _this_ thread only because it just happened to show up in the Recent Discussions sidebar, and I can never find the freaking "Random thought of the day" thread either, and I avoid the "Type what you're thinking about right now" thread (which is like the ONLY one I can ever find) when I owe some replies. UGH these threads!


Its boy not man lol. :laugh:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/what-are-you-doing-to-get-a-boy-1020873/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> And now the words "get" and "man" are all highlighted in red and it's freaking annoying.


*What Are You Doing To Get A MALE?

:laugh:
*


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> This Wish app though.


Curious as to what this wish app wishes?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> 7700


Not that you intended this, but this happens to be the normal airplane transponder "squawk" code for normal VFR flight rules. (Without asking for Flight Following)

You didn't ask nor care, I know.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Should I go to work tomorrow?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Its boy not man lol. :laugh:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/what-are-you-doing-to-get-a-boy-1020873/


Well nuggets. No wonder I couldn't find it. ops :lol

ETA, the Relationships subforum! :x I even thought of looking in there but I was just about positive it was in General Discussion or Just For Fun. Ugh my memory.



SamanthaStrange said:


> *What Are You Doing To Get A MALE?
> 
> :laugh:
> *


_Maaaaaaaaaale._ :grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cha


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Callsign said:


> Does a machine or a person say the code?


It's a machine...technically a special radio installed where you can enter 4 digit codes. It's called a Transponder.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

tehuti88 said:


> And I'm posting this in _this_ thread only because it just happened to show up in the Recent Discussions sidebar, and I can never find the freaking "Random thought of the day" thread either, and I avoid the "Type what you're thinking about right now" thread (which is like the ONLY one I can ever find) when I owe some replies. UGH these threads!


On that subject, I've never understood why we need three of these threads going.

They're all used for the same thing.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Fish
Cat
Dog
Cow
Mouse
Horse
Camel
Rabbit
Toothpaste
Rat
Bird
Chicken
Giraffe
Zebra
Rhino


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> On that subject, I've never understood why we need three of these threads going.
> 
> They're all used for the same thing.


I've actually tried rationalizing this in my mind. :grin2:

1. "Type what you're thinking about right now" is just that, you type what you're thinking about at the moment. Unlimited thoughts you can share in there daily since it's just about what you're thinking about at that particular moment, and obviously we think about lots of stuff throughout the day. (I've abused the thread a bit in that I occasionally use it instead of "What's bothering you right now?" when I feel too shy to go in the latter thread. "What's bothering you right now?" could basically be considered the negative version of "Type what you're thinking about right now," I suppose, whereas "Type what you're thinking about right now" is neutral. Don't know if there's a positive counterpart, though "Something good that happened today" comes close.)

2. "Random thought of the day" is just for one solitary random thought of the day. The thought can be from any time period, you could have thought it at any time (doesn't have to be "right now"), but there's only one thought. I can't speak for anyone else, but I would feel weird sharing more than one random thought in there per day, kind of defeats the purpose.

3. "Write anything in this thread" doesn't have to be what you're thinking (well, obviously you think about it when you're typing it, but still), it can be any old random thing, a copypasta or even a word or a sound or some such, and that seems to be what this particular thread is in fact often used for (thus the reason I use this one the least out of the three). Could also be used as a sort of "testing" thread even if that's not its exact purpose (plus there's a "Testing" subforum, I think).

...

Now, as for anyone _else_ using the threads in that manner, I have no clue, this is just how I myself rationalized them. :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Today I told my new coworker that I suffer from a little bit of depression. I never intended to say that, it kinda slipped out. I hope that wasn't a mistake. I've never told anyone outside of sas that I have that issue.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Today I told my new coworker that I suffer from a little bit of depression. I never intended to say that, it kinda slipped out. I hope that wasn't a mistake. I've never told anyone outside of sas that I have that issue.


As long as your work-performance is not affected. At the same time it's best not to open up at your job, even though it'd be discrimination if your boss treats you differently.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Omg, I bet they think I'm a freak now ugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## taspay (Jul 26, 2017)

Ahoy there, matey.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

She keeps wanting to chat with me on Facebook chat. This can only be a good thing.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> She keeps wanting to chat with me on Facebook chat. This can only be a good thing.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it's really nourishing to interact w/ a guy that's nice, pleasant, and helpful.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> it's really nourishing to interact w/ a guy that's nice, pleasant, and helpful.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder how many parents name their child while keeping in mind that the child actually has to grow up, endure school, network, and 'do the adult thing' using that name.

Instead of, "Oh, what am I going to name my new pet," how about, "Is this name going to look good on a resume or a business card?"


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> I wonder how many parents name their child while keeping in mind that the child actually has to grow up, endure school, network, and 'do the adult thing' using that name.
> 
> Instead of, "Oh, what am I going to name my new pet," how about, "Is this name going to look good on a resume or a business card?"


Who cares.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Stop sending group chat notifications. Please.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Estillum said:


> Who cares.


I do.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ppl take orders from me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

When the world is sick, can't no one be well. But I dreamt we was all beautiful and strong.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

novalax said:


>


Thanks bro.

She may be moving to a city an hour and a bit away from me soon though, to save money. I am not surprised, though. Things are getting expensive both here and where she lives.

Will keep it up though, even though I am slightly pessimistic. Wish me luck anyways!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I went to the bank in the city and they don't even have tellers anymore. Just a few people to help you use the technology. Lucky for me because I have no idea.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Don't sell your cooch, don't do it
You can do other jobs.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> When the world is sick, can't no one be well. But I dreamt we was all beautiful and strong.


Probably the first time in my life I've actually recognized song lyrics referenced on the internet... with the possible exception of a couple national anthems.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Feeling sluggish this morning.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

the new main page has surprised me twice today. still not used to it


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*please send email to me*

I'm not getting enough

this phrase covers every aspect of life

in a state of sending mail to myself; never arrives.

99.999% of my life was fine that way before. check. Look in mirror.

seems the mirror has exploded? cannot contact myself

that a tech thing? a personal problem

times when I got too much junk. That was better

~ping~


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Happy 4 years, SAS.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

cinto said:


> Don't sell your cooch, don't do it
> You can do other jobs.


Haa!!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

*Baby Got Back starts playing on this radio station*

Me: I'm not in the mood to hear a song about women's asses.

*presses radio tuner button*

*Back That Thing Up by Juvenile starts coming out of my speakers*

Me: Haha. 

*click*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> *Baby Got Back starts playing on this radio station*
> 
> Me: I'm not in the mood to hear a song about women's asses.
> 
> ...


Its a sign, shake your tailfeather girl


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Its a sign, shake your tailfeather girl


Lol, that happening was pretty strange, though. I thought "oh, that was just too good of a joke life just played on me. "


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why isn't Klove working for me right now on my computer? Ugh.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> *Baby Got Back starts playing on this radio station*
> 
> Me: I'm not in the mood to hear a song about women's asses.
> 
> ...


It's like something you would see in a movie. :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been doing transcription work online recently and got "promoted" to "reviewer." Transcription takes me 30-40 minutes for a 6 minute file, which isn't terribly good, but reviewing should take me 20 minutes or less, so if I'm able to do it, I can double the amount of money I'm making. The money is peanuts but two peanuts are better than one, right?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

the cheat said:


> I've been doing transcription work online recently and got "promoted" to "reviewer." Transcription takes me 30-40 minutes for a 6 minute file, which isn't terribly good, but reviewing should take me 20 minutes or less, so if I'm able to do it, I can double the amount of money I'm making. The money is peanuts but two peanuts are better than one, right?


Make that money bro .


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

Nothing in this world can knock you down faster than the lack of faith you have in yourself.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

'Humans. We will end you. We will bring finality.' - Colony. Awesome the way he says it in my opinion. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I live on an island shaped like a sock.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I live on an island shaped like a sock.


So you live on ******?

I went to an island called Boracay a long time ago - before it became all overun by tourists. It was beautiful - the huts were right on the beach with no electricity. Just a few dollars a day. The beach there is amazing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sink drains so slow but we canceled our home warranty.....yay.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@harrison

Yes. And true, Boracay is overrun and rather dirty now. It's like a fruit forced to ripen and turning out not so good instead of it ripening naturally. Plenty of people still go there every year though.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

My boyfriend is amazing!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Days off work are really lonely. No one is looking for me, no one talks to me. It's almost as if I don't exist. And work can be pretty lonely as it is.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Days off work are really lonely. No one is looking for me, no one talks to me. It's almost as if I don't exist. And work can be pretty lonely as it is.


:hug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W4k4


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Boo.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

https://thoughtcatalog.com/cehudspeth/2013/03/10-ways-shy-people-flirt/

8. Letting Feelings Build Up And Then Coming On Way Too Strong
Maybe it took alcohol to give them their newfound courage, or perhaps they've built up too many feelings and simply burst, either way, it goes something like this except maybe not quite as extreme:

Opportunity To Flirt #1-73: Nothing.
Opportunity #74: OMG YOU ARE SO HOT AND I LIKE YOU, I MIGHT LOVE YOU, DO YOU LIKE ME? DO YOU LIKE SUSHI? LET'S GET SUSHI AND TALK ABOUT THE FUTURE - Y'KNOW, OUR FORTHCOMING CHILDREN LOGAN AND JASMINE. I ONLY WANT WHAT'S BEST FOR THEM SO I'VE ALREADY GOOGLE'D THE TOP PRIVATE SCHOOLS IN COLORADO - WHICH IS WHERE WE WILL LIVE IN A VERY NICE HOME WITH OUR HEATED POOL AND ITALIAN MARBLE TILE FLOORS.

haha...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Callsign said:


> Reminds me of this


hahaha .....nice clip.


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

5am is close enough to morning to make pancakes and jump in the shower?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

My ****ing back/shoulder hurts like hell and there's nothing I can use for it other than Tylenol. And I can't even take much of that. It's one of the many things making my last couple of days suck. All I can do is lie here and think about it. The more I type, the more it hurts. It will go away, and I'm pretty good at taking pain, but I think it's making me grumpy. Also, I shouldn't have eaten that hamburger with provolone, mushrooms, garlic, and onions for breakfast. I can hear it being digested, and it doesn't sound very promising.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

turncoats, at every corner.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Does my anxiety effect my driving? Um yeah lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Boo.


That was too scary for me. I'm reporting it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whoosh


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

These socks suck.
This sock sucks.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> That was too scary for me. I'm reporting it.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

person 1: you're a donkey

person 2:So what?! thats even better,i have two more legs than you


----------



## akari (Dec 6, 2014)

If I told you I was perfect I'd be lying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, that's not going to work out lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oi


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

The juice was amazing, I'll have to make more of it next time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Who doesn't check their phone for over 8hrs?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Who doesn't check their phone for over 8hrs?


Me, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Me, lol.


----------



## Reset Button (Feb 2, 2017)

Just when I think things can't get any weirder, they do!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's so annoying to listen to little kids from my country speak English all the time. It has become their first language instead of the dialect of their respective locales, and this trend has been on-going for over the last two decades. Many parents don't attempt to make their kids speak the latter and even encourage English. SMH


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> :sigh






























These are funny haha hope they cheer you up:grin2:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> These are funny haha hope they cheer you up:grin2:


Haha thanks man.  Here's some funny gaming ones too. 























Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Haha thanks man.  Here's some funny gaming ones too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem 

I love those pics lol XD especially that custom character one :b


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> No problem
> 
> I love those pics lol XD especially that custom character one :b


Lol I know right? I love these memes. XD The bottom one made me laugh so much.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

So go ahead and make it rain. You bring the sunshine back again. So go ahead and make it rain. Your tender touches wash away my pain.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess I am nothing more than a waste. I've earned my worthless garbage title.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

Nope.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wonder what that thread was all about


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@iAmCodeMonkey


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> @iAmCodeMonkey


 She is back now, no worries. It was just me being irrationally paranoid lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> She is back now, no worries. It was just me be irrationally paranoid lol.


Ok.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh I guess not


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe this was just a one time thing?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, why use self checkout if it means having to see my face on a camera right in front of me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only on SAS


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I just got back from vacation. It was a combination of heaven and torture. We did great exciting things like swim with dolphins and snorkel and sail, and we were on a cruise ship with great food and entertainment and I didn't have to cook or clean anything..... but there were so many people! We had to squish in with people in lines, buses, tender boats, getting on and off the ship. I need to get rich so I can go on vacation with less people around.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I should have stopped 5 10 shots ago.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome back @littleghost


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

super duper cool text .

i'm typing

in

this box

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to buckle down with my fitness.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Last night, I found out that one of my friends got married. My first reaction was resentment on not getting invited or even made aware of it. Other people would have taken the news positively and be happy for the newly weds and I felt guilty knowing that. It's no excuse, but life's tribulations have made me a very bitter individual. 

Later in the night when I went out with two buddies for a drink, the very first topic was exactly that. I already had a suspicion that they weren't invited too, which turned out to be the case - which surprised me a bit because they were more active/involved in the gang. I understand not getting invited because I'm always distancing myself from people, even friends, so there's that. I'll always be an outsider due to my own antisocial behavior. 

While my two buddies from last night expressed that they were happy for our newly wed friend, I could still sense a hint of resentment. I reasoned that the man obviously just invited his clique within the gang. They then chimed in some reasons they thought of too, but still, none of those explained why only a select few in the gang got to know about the details.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

me: I think I'm pretty good at managing my anxiety
also me: *has a heart attack at the mere thought of interacting with other human beings*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Why are government systems so slow?

"sigh"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm seems to be doing well.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oui


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kitty massage. :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sometimes you just have to put your insecurities aside and just go with the flow.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Kitty massage.


When the feet go up, ahhh, that's the spot.  :grin2:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Was just about to post a gif I just found into this thread, then saw there's a recent cat gif xD

This is currently the cat thread I guess XD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> When the feet go up, ahhh, that's the spot.  :grin2:


Exactly, lol.



Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Was just about to post a gif I just found into this thread, then saw there's a recent cat gif xD
> 
> This is currently the cat thread I guess XD


There should actually be a cat gif thread.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> There should actually be a cat gif thread.


I concur!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Today was a day that everyone seemed to be looking at me weird. I've been pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

when you're ugly and someone loves you, you know they love you for who you are. Beautiful people never know who to trust.
GOTG

-----
They love pimpin out Groot for his size too, awe he's so cute


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> -----
> They love pimpin out Groot for his size too, awe he's so cute


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Exactly, lol.


:grin2:



SamanthaStrange said:


> There should actually be a cat gif thread.


:yes


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Gotta pull an all-nighter despite having this minor stomachache and headache. 

I'M NO QUITTER.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nahh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I suck at giving directions...ugh.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it's been 6 months since i met this person and i've still barely said anything. :haha


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


>


Hahah what's he wearing, i want that


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes...yummy donuts. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> There should actually be a cat gif thread.


That'd be epic :b


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

this guy i like must get shy, too. :blush :mushy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Today was one of the longest days ever.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's too early


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

If i lose my memory... would i lose my social anxiety? Like, i would not remember who i am, what i like, what i fear,etc.. right? Just curiosity, don't take it too seriously hahaha


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a hopeless, worthless loser.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Stop spamming the forums you idiot trolls!!!


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Annoyed: selfie after selfie after selfie. Please stop. You're cluttering up the feed.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm bored, let's see what's new on batoto...


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is there really any point in making plans? No, there's none. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really need to find away to unclog that drain.


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

How to get the guy...?:love2


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@Silent Memory. 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> @Silent Memory.


*Picks it up and hugs it*. Thanks.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Silent Memory said:


> *Picks it up and hugs it*. Thanks.


You're welcome. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ugh this witchhazel isn't working.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Boop


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> I really need to find away to unclog that drain.


Draino? Is this the kitchen sink or the bathtub?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"Rules are for the obedience of fools and the guidance of wise men." -Harry Day


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Draino? Is this the kitchen sink or the bathtub?


Bathroom sink. Fills up quick. Even fills up pass the safety outlet or whatever. Probably a ton of hair blocking it.


----------



## Fake Plastic Guy (Aug 11, 2017)

anything in this thread


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Daerht siht ni gnihtyna etirW

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Boop


----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)

To be or not to be...


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Interesting.










Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Man it sucks when people ask me when I'm getting a car. I can't say hey I have anxiety issues it might be a minute....ugh.


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

I heard the streets is talking chump
But I ain't hearing a word
Got my feet on the pavement
Ear to the curb 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Allergy will kill me some day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I can not get _I'll Make It Up To You_ by _Imagine Dragons_ out of my head.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fatal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You Called My Name and I Ran Out Of That Grave!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

draw me like one of your French girls


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

If I can see the spider from 30 feet away without my glasses, then the spider is too ****ing big.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Going to be late. I need to practice meditation for this kind of crap.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I can't stand this indecision, married with a lack of vision. I wish I just ceased existing.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

I was really fugly this morning dropping my brother off to school 
it's that damn sun in my face bringing out my flaws


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eeeee


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

What is the purpose of this thing? Exterminate humanity?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

When the cherry petals of magic romance academy are in bloom, _anthyding_ can hadplen.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Why am I suddenly so nervous?

My heart is pounding again... :sigh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Why am I suddenly so nervous?
> 
> My heart is pounding again... :sigh


A date?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Cupid needs to do something lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> A date?


Not yet, no.

My anxiety is probably due to job searching commitments tomorrow or something. Ugh.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Not yet, no.
> 
> My anxiety is probably due to job searching commitments tomorrow or something. Ugh.


Oh, ok. 

I wish you the best with the job searching.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

##


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

the heat on in the summer......

:no

it's hard to tolerate this.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

_Huwag mo na akong pilitin 
Ako ay walang lakas ng loob
para tumanggi
Walang dapat ipagtaka
Ako ay ipinanganak 
na torpe
Sa ayaw at hindi_

Don't force me
I don't have the will
to refuse
No need to wonder
I was born
a [_torpe_]
Like it or not

torpe /tor-peh/ (noun): dork; usually a guy who's inept with expressing their feelings to women


----------



## RealityoftheSituation (Aug 14, 2017)

"And I don't wanna beg your pardon
And I don't wanna ask you why
But if I was to go my own way
Would I have to pass you by?"


----------



## RealityoftheSituation (Aug 14, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Not yet, no.
> 
> My anxiety is probably due to job searching commitments tomorrow or something. Ugh.


May I suggest night shifts at discreet small motels and such establishments?

You would be surprised how isolated it gets if you find a decent motel/hotel/apart.

(PS. I worked at an apart for 2 years at night. Pay was OK, I didn't have much of a social life but I didnt have to talk with many people.)


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

http://www.boredpanda.com/owl-cabins-camp-les-guetteurs-france/

I'm in. I'd probably go for a weekend each month, not tell anyone where I'm headed and just breathe. No phone, no laptop. Me, myself and I. And the dog, he also deserves some time in nature.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boring Life


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Nothing ever works out for me when dealing with women and relationships. There is always something that makes it impossible to be more than a friend. Always.
> 
> And it is all my fault for getting too emotionally attached to people who are not good for me and my disability.
> 
> Fvck this. Love sucks, and I absolutely hate it. I wish there was a pill someone could produce to turn off that emotion forever.


Sorry man...broken hearts suck.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

> "There she was, the instinct had already completely dominated her, she could not feel beyond survival."


She looks like Lexa from The 100.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1090610129-post41.html
> 
> She is also moving to a city over an hour away soon due to living costs where she is now, so that would make things even harder than they already are.


Not sure I understand the link.

Usually an hour isn't a problem, but will you ever be able to drive?

Regardless, I understand your pain.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Nothing ever works out for me when dealing with women and relationships. There is always something that makes it impossible to be more than a friend. Always.
> 
> And it is all my fault for getting too emotionally attached to people who are not good for me and my disability.
> 
> Fvck this. Love sucks, and I absolutely hate it. I wish there was a pill someone could produce to turn off that emotion forever.


 Love definitely can suck. I'm sorry. :squeeze:hug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That is by car. It is a little over 3 hours by bus, with three transfers to make along the route. Too far away for someone like me. A relationship that long distance for someone who cannot drive would be way too lonely, even more than it is now.
> 
> No I will not, and she does not drive either. She will only ever be a friend and online penpal for that reason alone.
> 
> I would hope so. Thanks.


I commend you on trying. You know you'll be successful again.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> I commend you on trying. You know you'll be successful again.


I would be willing to give it a shot with her if things ever get serious, but we would both need to make huge sacrifices for it to even work due to distance and transportation on my end. Wish me luck anyways.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I would be willing to give it a shot with her if things ever get serious, but we would both need to make huge sacrifices for it to even work. Wish me luck anyways.


Well...good luck with her of trying online dating again for someone new.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Well...good luck with her of trying online dating again for someone new.


She did tell me that she had been on a lot of bad dates in the past and she enjoys how we can connect.

Maybe I am letting my anxiety get the better of me, and just need to relax.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> She did tell me that she had been on a lot of bad dates in the past and she enjoys how we can connect.
> 
> Maybe I am letting my anxiety get the better of me, and just need to relax.


You can't control what someone thinks, feels, or does....just focus on always putting your best self forward and the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Write


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Anything


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> You can't control what someone thinks, feels, or does....just focus on always putting your best self forward and the rest will take care of itself.


Thanks.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@tea111red

:hug

Light clothing in hot conditions which should help. 

@iAmCodeMonkey



Chin up mate.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> @iAmCodeMonkey
> 
> 
> 
> Chin up mate.


Thanks. Wish me luck.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thanks. Wish me luck.


You're welcome. 

Crossing fingers and toes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

7440


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

there's a drink called FATwater. i laughed for a few mins in the store when i saw that. i thought...."did they really name it that? is this a joke? lol....really? lmao "


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@tea111red

If it caught your attention, made you talk about it, then it worked. That's how they see it in advertising.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

*Tale from that creep*

It was past 3 in the morning but my classmates and I were still wide awake outside our living quarters at the retreat center. We had a particularly emotional sharing session that night at our Youth Encounter but instead of feeling drained, everyone seemed invigorated. No one was keen to sleep yet especially that it was the final night of our 3-day 2-night event. Some formed around one who had brought a guitar and sang, others played cards, and one guy at a corner couldn't be separated from his phone, speaking in whispers with his girlfriend at the girls' quarters at the other side of the building.

I had a good time just talking with a couple of friends when suddenly, three classmates came running towards us. They looked really rattled and, intrigued, those of us hanging out at the hallway gathered around them and asked what had happened. They told us that they were exploring the unoccupied side of the building when they experienced something strange. The retreat center where we were having our YE at was built in the 70s and is usually used only by the students and teachers of the school a few times a month, one class at a time. The facility, though clean, looked quite old and rather creepy never having been modernized once. A few years earlier, I attended a 2-day 1-night seminar for our school paper and one of our teachers tried to scare us by saying that the topmost floor was the breeding place for ghosts.

I don't think any of us actually believed in the paranormal but the next thing I knew, we all began heading towards the darkness for a bit of excitement. It was a little funny, there being almost a dozen of us walking in a tight pack. The hallway where our quarters were had a balustrade that faced the sea while the one where we headed was mirror of that but facing land, with a view of the fish ponds and the huge acacia trees beyond. The hallway was very dark, quiet, and eerie, disturbed only by our whispers and footsteps. We gathered at one area and began talking about the feel of the place. I admit I was creeped out by that point and made sure to stand in between two large classmates. It might have just been me, but I felt my left arm prickle with goosebumps. Moments later, silence fell over us. Our heads slowly turned to the end of the hallway several meters away where we could make out a door that was slightly open. It moved with a faint creak. We bolted back to our quarters pushing each other or else holding on to the shirts in front of us for dear life!

Ever though the retreat center was set beside the sea, it was a still, windless night so how could that door have possibly moved on its own? Maybe we all just imagined it? Later, I learned that the guy in front of me had also felt goosebumps but with his right arm. Ooh, spooky. We all had a good laugh after that little adventure.

*THE END!*

An experience from senior year, high school; circa November 2005

Self-rating
Narration 6.5/10
Grammar and diction 6/10


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Woke up late again...ugh. Glad that I normally don't work early morning shifts.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

And I woke up too early again, haha.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

This blog has a cathartic quality.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Roses are crimson, Violets are just Violets, falling in love is a stupid thing to do.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yoo


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lets make it 3 days in a row.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Something weird happened when one of my cats died long ago. Lets call this cat A and another one i had B.

A was around me most of the time, almost every night sleeping with me. When he was outside my room,if the windows were closed he would always meow sitting outside and looking at me and waiting for me to open him the window.

B never was close to my room or windows.

A died because one day my neighberhood's dogs attacked him.

Then, one or two days later, B appeared standing on the window of my room, outside, meowing at me like A used to do. B never did anything like that and suddenly he acted like A, it really felt like it was A.

It felt weird but... magical in some way.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

end him.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Lohikaarme said:


>


magical :nerd:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

End


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Note to self:

Just remember to take things as they come and not to worry. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope she contacts me today.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.-.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Just remember to take things as they come and not to worry. Slow and steady wins the race.


Good luck. I can tell that you've waited for a long time to have the recent events come as they have.

Mini accomplishment made: GPA of 4.0 for the summer courses. Woohoo!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> Good luck. I can tell that you've waited for a long time to have the recent events come as they have.


Thank you so much. I will try to put my best foot forward with this whole dating thing, lol.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I am just a new boy
Stranger in this town
Where are all the good times?
Who's gonna show this stranger around?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I needed you more than a few minutes tonight. :sigh I should try sleeping, maybe i will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salmon


----------



## Ashli Danielle (Feb 15, 2017)

I just want someone to sweep me away and take me out of this hell hole


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't want to gain this world if it means losing what matters.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

 :hug

Wish you a good sleep.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Ashli Danielle

 :hug

Chin up.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

how do i get him to be my bf


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@tea111red

Say you like him, but not sure how he feels about you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Make him some brown rice


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> @tea111red
> 
> Say you like him, but not sure how he feels about you?


nah. i'm afraid if i do that i'm going to scare him off.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> nah. i'm afraid if i do that i'm going to scare him off.


Ok. Then that might be too forward. Maybe make some food as suggested above and hand it to him?


----------



## QueenEtna (Aug 15, 2017)

sas is sus


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wonder if my alarm clock is broke.


----------



## QueenEtna (Aug 15, 2017)

man i love chicken flavored twisties


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Verdammt, that looks sweet.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

forgetmylife said:


> magical :nerd:


:yes
Fontana di Trevi in Rome


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rawr


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Since the car got totaled no telling the next time I'll be able to drive a car....oh well.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Joey Diaz on JRE. =D **** yes.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish it would rain. I realized I'd rather stay home and do all the repetitive and unproductive things I always do at night.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It is implied within my circle that I'm the weird, chooses-to-never-be-in-a-relationship-because-he's-too-weird guy thus they no longer bring me up in their conversation about relationships. Which is good.

But there's still that one annoying guy from my high school that keeps pissing me off by bringing up why I've never had a girlfriend to this day every time we have a get-together. Goddamn ****er.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

My father has been calling our cat as "son" for a long time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

hello, hello, hello, helloooooooooo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

no parking on the dance floor.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

*Make it like it never happened and that we were nothing!*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why is this taxi thing so scary?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Tag yourselves, I'm Lance.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm trapped in bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0ink


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Loving the reactions of them eclipse watchers. Such wow. Much _wonderfilled_.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Didn't see much, but I love how much darker it got.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I did not see the eclipse outside to save my eyeballs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dun dun


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> Ok. Then that might be too forward. Maybe make some food as suggested above and hand it to him?


:haha this person i help at work brought him food and i had to tag along. hahahahhahahahahahha.

AGAIN.

i think she has the hots for him, too. i saw her put on lipstick before she/we went to see him. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@tea111red

:lol

They say a way to a mans heart is through his stomach. :grin2:

Sounds like you have some competition.   :grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:nerd:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eyy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Best father daughter I've seen. Sad to see them struggling.


----------



## Meh98 (Jul 8, 2017)

I am here just to get 15 posts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ooga Booga


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I kinda think I want to know what he said, but I probably don't really wanna know.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :bah





Amon said:


> :bah


:bah


----------



## mn123456789 (Mar 15, 2017)

What's the name of this song?






It's a meme aswell


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

How can these creatures be so cute!? 









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Got accepted to the university of my choice. Now I need to know if I could complete for my two-year and start towards my bachelor's courses at the same time (if that makes sense.)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I need a hug. :cry The only person who makes me happy is mad at me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Burp*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So the money I gave you went to fast food.....hmmmk.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Life feeds on life feeds on life feeds on life feeds on...



This is necessary.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

@Lohikaarme what is that pic from? it's really cool.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

A Void Ant said:


> @Lohikaarme what is that pic from? it's really cool.


It's an illustration by https://moxie2d.tumblr.com/.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Feels gud when u find a .PDF file of your textbook


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

a structural formula of a compound for a tattoo.....ha. still not a fan of tattoos, but that's kind of interesting.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

If we live together, you cannot slam doors. If you do, you're out.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i like busted!!!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ugh.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Ugh.


:ditto


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> :ditto


It never ends. I assume we're talking about the same thing, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yee


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

This is a disturbingly accurate assessment of my personality:


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

*at school in the hallway pretending im writing this to give the impression that im not a loner and that i have a social life* funny... ha...ha... -.- WHAT!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I need a new place to vent.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

This guy is epic:





I sure can relate to his use of swear words, seeing as I am half-Newfie myself. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enene


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

....

brenda.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Alex Jones:

"I've statistically been out to these events."


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Might shave my face clean...idk risky because its not like let me put my hair back on if I don't like the look.....its going to take probably a week to get back lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm behind an Aston Martin!! My favourite!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's here


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Wait a second... He didn't even pay for the bread :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Opening your phone after a work shift and seeing that not a single person has thought about you or cared to say hello. :sigh


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Wait a second... He didn't even pay for the bread :lol


Awww that made me smile too. It must be bird heaven. Free bread!


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Wait a second... He didn't even pay for the bread :lol


That's so cute! ♡


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> Awww that made me smile too. It must be bird heaven. Free bread!


What if the little bird died and went to literal bird Heaven (the bakery), dreaming of free bread for the rest of eternity?  Now I'm sad thinking about it... :cry


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> What if the little bird died and went to literal bird Heaven (the bakery), dreaming of free bread for the rest of eternity?  Now I'm sad thinking about it... :cry


There is no bird heaven. It is actually just day old bread that he's there picking up for free because he's poor and homeless.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

/*seen-zoned*/ ಠ_ಠ


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm starting to hope that some posters are actually trolling, because if they're like this IRL, then holy lord, they're hopeless.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Being nice is exhausting sometimes. I miss the days when I was mean, inconsiderate and didn't care.

My conscience woke up...sadly.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bakana


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

We couldn't be higher UP!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rawr


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Learn how to manage your money stop asking me for money. I like to help people but I refuse to be an enabler. You need to make smarter decisions point blank.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Putting mirrors on house beams to hide them (reflects the surroundings). Brilliant idea. What a gorgeous modern Californian villa style home.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

The cinematography was prettier in Season 5.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Foo


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm sick of constantly feeling alone


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

If my head could stop pounding, that'd be really nice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nothing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeehaw


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

We're going on a trip in our favorite _piece of sh!t_
Zooming through the sky
Little Sh!tsteins


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Racing.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I might go crazy today.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Maybe you and I were never meant to be complete; could we just be broken together?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

****


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> I might go crazy today.


Same. See you there, lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yesterday on my walk in the woods I came face to face with a doe and her two fawns. Today it was a rabbit. I love when this happens. I also got to talk to my 90 year old grandmother on the phone. It's a great day even though I have a headache.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> Yesterday on my walk in the woods I came face to face with a doe and her two fawns. Today it was a rabbit. I love when this happens. I also got to talk to my 90 year old grandmother on the phone. It's a great day even though I have a headache.


Nice.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Same. See you there, lol.


Lol!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Crisigv said:


> I might go crazy today.





SamanthaStrange said:


> Same. See you there, lol.


They say crazy girls are the best in bed, so may I join?

The title of the thread _is_ "write anything in this thread".


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> They say crazy girls are the best in bed, so may I join?
> 
> The title of the thread _is_ "write anything in this thread".


Lmao! I can't say, haven't had enough practice. :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

finallyclosed said:


> They say crazy girls are the best in bed, so may I join?


:lol :haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Woosh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Move over August,September is hur


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't even get mad at people like Joel Osteen for doing what they do, exploiters gonna exploit and marks are gonna get exploited!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not sure how that will work since the windows don't go down.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I miss that time in college when I'd stay up late on Saturday nights doing school work with the TV in the background tuned to _A Haunting_ (on Discovery Channel) while also having spicy Korean instant noodles.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

We won tickets to a baseball game from our Vet's office. Pretty cool, but we probably won't end up going.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## AngstyTeenager (Oct 25, 2016)

Connection to tranquility, 
Abrading from affirmation, 
Dealing with traumatization, 
Another days realization. 

(I wrote this poem at the beginning of the year, and although it is a short poem; I have no experience whatsoever with how to properly write a poem. This was actually the first poem I had ever written. I thought I'd share it in this thread because why not?)


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


That's a beautiful shot. Did you take it yourself?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Wondering if I'm truly going to be stuck in the same cycle.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> That's a beautiful shot. Did you take it yourself?


The post's original content was much different in fact, lol. I just realized it would take me a lot of time to format it intricately enough to convey the message I wanted to and eventually gave up and posted just the tree picture :b 
Nope, I wasn't the one who took it. I do take many pictures of trees though. I might post some in the Random Taken Pictures thread sometime.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> The post's original content was much different in fact, lol. I just realized it would take me a lot of time to format it intricately enough to convey the message I wanted to and eventually gave up and posted just the tree picture :b
> Nope, I wasn't the one who took it. I do take many pictures of trees though. I might post some in the Random Taken Pictures thread sometime.


Please do.  Trees/plants are my favorite thing in the world. I would post some pics of my favorite plants to grow, but I might get in trouble on here. I enjoy growing everything when I can though, and creating the best organic environment for them, trees included. I am always amazed by the results when you actually treat them with care. I'll stop rambling, but you triggered my farming gene lol. Sadly I missed out on using the greenhouse this year unless I make it winter proof and hang lights.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

How interesting...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lala


----------



## Anon170 (Aug 29, 2017)

Exactly a year ago, i had a dream that there was spy cams recording me and posted online. Ever since i think that there was spy cams in my old apartment. Could this be realistic or am i simply thinking this cause of that dream i had. Btw before that dream i didnt have these thoughts. Any opinions???????


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I just gave myself a buzz haircut, so for a limited time I will allow the women of SAS to rub my head for good luck. You won't regret it.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

some man (i thought he was good looking, yeah) saying "sure!" to me saying "thanks" to him for helping me (he didn't have to) was the highlight of my day. 

........

........

........

might be the highlight of my week, too. :no

........

:stu


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> 8200


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unit_8200

(i'm just randomly posting this)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Sometimes I think I should have remained a member of that group that I was born into, looking back I could've made a ton of $$ in the apocalypse merchantry business.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

At least tomorrow I don't have to do anything.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

The lack of basic common frigging sense astounds me!!!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh crap. It's been September for almost an hour and a half and I just realized it.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Some people trying to push my buttons...and they're not having it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lap #1


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Lap #2 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Season finale. I have to wait until next year for the new season 😣
Onto a new show now. It'll take me a while to get into the new routine, but worth it.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's supposed to be hot for the next couple of days..ugh


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

tea111red said:


> some man (i thought he was good looking, yeah) saying "sure!" to me saying "thanks" to him for helping me (he didn't have to) was the highlight of my day.
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


nah.....it wasn't. seeing that guy i talk about all the time on here is still the highlight of my week.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm living in a fake world. Nothing feels real! It's weird.

The last time when I felt I was living in real life was 2 years ago for 5 days.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hard to believe it's already September, this year is really flying by.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

This bish that rushed me out this place. well, she changed her mind so now I'm back to staying. And my pitiful, tame revenge is to eat her frozen dinners. Lol. Like she would even be mad at that. I should smoke weed I her room and be like, "I'm not sure what that smell is. I don't smell anything" ..if she comes back to get her stuff. But I'm too nice and paranoid.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

@coeur_brise Glad to hear she's gone. Try leaving one of her frozen dinners for her... but set it out in the sun for a day and then re-freeze it into something icky and helpfully reminder her to take it with her next time she stops by.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I really just need to vanish...I'm toxic, I guess.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Halp


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm going to stop posting when I hit 9,999 posts. :hide


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm going to stop posting when I hit 9,999 posts. :hide


Bull****! You are addicted to this forum and you know it. It's like having a drug that you just can't shake off! You'll eventually want your fix and you will come back to us >


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Eternal Solitude Yeah, probably, lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> @*Eternal Solitude* Yeah, probably, lol.


When you hit 9,999 you will realize that 10,000 is way too important to not post _one more time_. Then when you are at 10,000 you will realize that 10,000 is way too cool to not keep posting at least _one more time_. >


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Shut up, inner voice. For just one blasted minute


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bloop


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

Why are they doing fireworks?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

https://www.google.com/search?q="i+...hrome..69i57.393j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I might just ditch my diet...idk.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> I might just ditch my diet...idk.


What diet?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

This is not by any means the first time I've had these thoughts run through my head yet it keeps happening anyways.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Good morning fellow Europeans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> What diet?


Low fat low sodium healthy diet. Feel like I'm losing size.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

i bought my phone, a Note 5, outright for cash in 2015. i don't plan to buy another phone for many many years. i simply don't need to. when i get bored with it i change the theme, icons, wallpaper, change up the case, etc. it always feels like a fresh phone afterwards. :nerd:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Coconut water is magic.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

The looks my brother gives me when I talk. I feel like poop.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I found a way to sneak past the filters and looked up said-people again. I really don't want to directly block them on certain sites (though I can still access their profiles without making accounts on certain ones, so I don't have a block option on that) because I'm afraid it would be too obvious if they have indeed found me.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Everybody loses. We all got bruises.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

When I came home last night my neighbour’s cat was out in the street.

Me: Omg, hello neighbour’s cat. ...What? You're going to sit on my lap? ...:mushy

15 minutes later...

Me: Er...am I supposed to just sit here all night? It’s getting pretty dark. And I sort of have to get up in the morning...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darn..


----------



## Justright (Jul 7, 2017)

Lupus expelliarmus


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I just want an Adamant Tapu Bulu - IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Nerves are bad today


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm so awkward, I don't belong in society. I should just hide in my room and never come out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Loading..


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Fail.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

One day you're flirting with me really hard and the next day you're avoiding me and acting like I don't exist even though you clearly saw me trying to strike up conversation with you.....What should my next move be.....


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Why was I chosen out of all the people in the world to live a life of near constant physical pain? It does seem to make you strong while keeping you humble, but I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

anything


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

The only thing going through my head while my siblings were gone is that it was a perfect opportunity to kill myself. But I don't want them to discover me.


----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

4,8,15,16,23,42

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Now the job-hunting grind begins again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything


----------



## Justright (Jul 7, 2017)

Lalaloopsy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm this weekend should be interesting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Whatever.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The last two TV shows that I've watched have made me miss having a best friend.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My future doesn't look very bright, or long.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XL


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Who do you think you are?
Dreamin' about bein' a big star


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep beep


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck. Youtube is recommending sports for me.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i can see u


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just got back from hanging out with my friend. I honestly miss her so much, and we caught up with each other as well as talked about all the crazy stuff that happened in our first year of college together. It was amazing. I got to her a little past 9pm and I just got back to my house at 2am. I didn't even notice we were out with each other for so long. 

It's just great. I also saw a friend of mine that I met last quarter at the university town center. He was on the phone with someone and waved at me. 

It's just great to see all my friends again, and I really can't wait for school to start. I miss learning, and I miss meeting new people and discovering new things. Honestly, I think exposure is just so important. After just being a hermit for the majority of this summer, I got really unused to being around people. So now that I have to talk to people more and more, I'm starting to get a hang of things now. 

Man. This is great. I'm so happy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopefully I can watch the game tonight.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Its cold in here today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

**** off.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah Blah


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

*giggle


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Never **** over the Irish mafia. Unless you like to fight.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Good riddance


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

*How it really is*









_*Notes*_:
○Many of my friends are pressured with getting married.
○It sucks when I give a firm grip when shaking hands but the other person's is weak (they don't trust me).
○One buddy confided that he doesn't have a goal in life and is upset on his prospects.
○I saw my high school crush's ex (ಠ益ಠ)
○No matter how extroverted the group is, there are always moments of silence when most people bow their heads to face their phones.
○7-11s provide a good after-bar hang out place.
○Sisig, no matter how good it smells, is still disgusting. Unless it's made from fish instead.

_*Conclusion*_: 
○I'm glad I went. **** you, social anxiety!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ey


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll donate $5 a month.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hope I get cancer or something and just die.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Amon said:


> Beep


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It is time


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I can't even
_Kamo na'y bahala ato niya, good people of SAS._


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

> I hope I get cancer or something and just die.


You don't want to get cancer. Trust me. One of my family members died from colon cancer, and I would not wish that upon my worst enemy.

Do you really want to die?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

tea111red said:


>


This brings flashbacks of the secondhand dopamine rush from seeing someone winning a new car and imagining it was me. I never even watched it that much as a kid, but they had your brain's reward center hacked like nobody else. lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sus


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You don't want to get cancer. Trust me. One of my family members died from colon cancer, and I would not wish that upon my worst enemy.
> 
> Do you really want to die?


I don't feel very much like living.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I feel like death.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The other night I had a nightmare about being overpowered by some *********** meth heads again, only this time I was able to hide a razor blade inside of an open wound to use for a possible escape. The next day I was watching the episode of Daredevil where The Punisher does the same thing so he can kill the Irish Mafia boss when he gets tortured by him. Is there some chance that I watched the episode a long time ago while I was drunk or on morphine, or read that part in a comic as a kid and just didn't consciously remember it? That would mean that my subconscious was able to recognize that the episode was coming up and then convert that into a PTSD nightmare. I'm leaning towards it just being a coincidence, although a highly unlikely one. But I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Confession: I can be a _highly_ jealous person. Add that with resentment and that tends to be a horrific combination. It takes so much energy and I should, if anything, walk away from the situations that make me feel this way. I don't know what to do about it. The sad part is that it can even involve people who had nothing to do with the reasons why I may resent them - specifically children of those I may have something against and envy over. I don't know how to channel this or if this is even normal.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

finallyclosed said:


> This brings flashbacks of the secondhand dopamine rush from seeing someone winning a new car and imagining it was me. I never even watched it that much as a kid, but they had your brain's reward center hacked like nobody else. lol


:lol

i had similar thoughts shortly after i posted that, funnily enough.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish things were different.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really a customer for iPhones, but still, Steve Jobs Theater OMG


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't feel like reading that right now...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eteh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I miss you


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

WTF Skype!!! :mum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Busted


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

snickety snooty, comin for dat booty


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> snickety snooty, comin for dat booty


LMAO, I've never heard that saying before. Pretty funny.


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm going to do better this time.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm so bored.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm so bored.


Why don't you twiddle your thumbs?  That's what my dad always used to tell me when I got bored. It didn't help, just pissed me off.

On a more serious note, do you play FPS games ever? I'm trying to get up the motivation to start up again so I'm not on this site so much. Not sure what the best games are now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> Why don't you twiddle your thumbs?  That's what my dad always used to tell me when I got bored. It didn't help, just pissed me off.


Thanks, that was super helpful. :sus


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Thanks, that was super helpful. :sus


I did edit it to be more helpful after I posted it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe I'm not drinking enough....Idk.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> Why don't you twiddle your thumbs?  That's what my dad always used to tell me when I got bored. It didn't help, just pissed me off.
> 
> On a more serious note, do you play FPS games ever? I'm trying to get up the motivation to start up again so I'm not on this site so much. Not sure what the best games are now.


No, I don't.



finallyclosed said:


> I did edit it to be more helpful after I posted it.


 Just ignore me, I'm moody.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Man I am having a bad day today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Man I am having a bad day today.


:squeeze

And thanks for leaving me a hug too.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :squeeze
> 
> And thanks for leaving me a hug too.


Thanks for the hug too!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

This feeling I feel, I feel.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Well, my fear of my dad's driving was apparently warranted. The dumbass just rear ended somebody. How does that even happen unless you aren't focused on the act of driving at all. Oh yeah, that's how he is. It isn't the first accident he's caused either. Yet he still has his license and I get mine suspended for having a seizure while I was smart enough not to be driving. Life is so fair. And unfortunately that means I will still have to rely on him for a ride some time. Every time I do I start thinking about whether it will be my last ride or not.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I need chips!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I need chips!


Poker chips? Cow chips? Plinko chips?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been listening to Nirvana for days.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I've been listening to Nirvana for days.


Have you been craving heroin or suicide from it? I'm actually kind of serious. They are one of my favorite bands, but can easily trigger me in large doses.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> Have you been craving heroin or suicide from it? I'm actually kind of serious. They are one of my favorite bands, but can easily trigger me in large doses.


Well, I haven't been craving heroin.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, I haven't been craving heroin.


Just be careful, that nirvana stuff is strong.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> Just be careful, that nirvana stuff is strong.


Just for the record, I have never done heroin. :sus


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Just for the record, I have never done heroin. :sus


That's good. I didn't think you had.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ah well. Goodnight, world.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's almost time to go. What a wasted life.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

the cheat said:


> It's almost time to go. What a wasted life.


I'm still fighting. You can too.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> I'm still fighting. You can too.


What are you doing to fight?

If life was a boxing match, I got knocked out a long time ago and I'm just laying in the ring by myself, the crowds gone home and the lights have been turned off.

We are going to die someday. I do not see the difference between 33 years old and 83 years old, outside of 50 years of struggling and suffering just for the possibility of a few moments of "happiness."

I don't mean to discourage you. I appreciate the kind response. I'm just very ready to go.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

the cheat said:


> What are you doing to fight?
> 
> If life was a boxing match, I got knocked out a long time ago and I'm just laying in the ring by myself, the crowds gone home and the lights have been turned off.
> 
> ...


Look...I'm on the 32nd floor. I only have to open a window.

But since I haven't, I know I've got more fight in me.

And given that I'm older, I don't even have the "best years" left. I just know that it hasn't always hurt and doesn't always have to.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This is weird. I'm high as hell and not feeling any anxiety at all. It's pretty amazing. I haven't felt this relaxed since I was on Valium. I think I have that guided meditation video that I fell asleep to last night to thank.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

the cheat said:


> It's almost time to go. What a wasted life.


Hey hey, don't forget about me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Look...I'm on the 32nd floor. I only have to open a window.
> 
> But since I haven't, I know I've got more fight in me.
> 
> And given that I'm older, I don't even have the "best years" left. I just know that it hasn't always hurt and doesn't always have to.


Well I'm glad you haven't jumped. I don't think I'd jump either, that's not how I want to go.

You're lucky you're older, you're that much closer to a natural death.

It doesn't always hurt, just 99% of the time for me and I'm not exaggerating. I'm 33, high school dropout, unemployed since age 21, living in my parents basement, no car or license to drive, deep in debt, both in credit and to my parents and I have no energy or desire to spend the next decade fixing all those things. I dunno man, I think some people are not meant to survive life.



Crisigv said:


> Hey hey, don't forget about me.


Come get me, we can go right now!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

the cheat said:


> Well I'm glad you haven't jumped. I don't think I'd jump either, that's not how I want to go.
> 
> You're lucky you're older, you're that much closer to a natural death.
> 
> ...


Maybe you're right, but it takes courage to fight as well as give up...so you might as well fight. Death is a certainty, so might as well go out swinging.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Crisigv said:


> Hey hey, don't forget about me.





the cheat said:


> Well I'm glad you haven't jumped. I don't think I'd jump either, that's not how I want to go.
> 
> You're lucky you're older, you're that much closer to a natural death.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you've tried everything you can to make your life a more positive experience? I've been through periods of extreme despair from things like painkiller and Valium withdrawal and PTSD. I can't even remember now how bleak everything felt and how much I was suffering. I know it was way worse than my mind will let me remember. But now things are starting to get better after working so hard to survive all of that. After a while I had to force myself to remember that if I kept putting one foot in front of the other I would feel better eventually. Some days I couldn't even sit down for five minutes without having to get up and walk in circles around the room. I kept searching for ways to help deal with my problems though, and now I am having good results from changing my diet, taking lots of supplements and working out. Also just remembered to start meditating on top of that. I even found some good guided meditation videos on YouTube that make it effortless to meditate when you don't feel like it.

Good luck to all three of you.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Maybe you're right, but it takes courage to fight as well as give up...so you might as well fight. Death is a certainty, so might as well go out swinging.


You're right. I feel like I'd be fighting for something I just don't want. And, I mean, fighting for happiness means doing a crap load of things I don't want to do, for a result that isn't guaranteed, you know?

Really just want to stop being alive lol



finallyclosed said:


> Are you sure you've tried everything you can to make your life a more positive experience? I've been through periods of extreme despair from things like painkiller and Valium withdrawal and PTSD. I can't even remember now how bleak everything felt and how much I was suffering. I know it was way worse than my mind will let me remember. But now things are starting to get better after working so hard to survive all of that. After a while I had to force myself to remember that if I kept putting one foot in front of the other I would feel better eventually. Some days I couldn't even sit down for five minutes without having to get up and walk in circles around the room. I kept searching for ways to help deal with my problems though, and now I am having good results from changing my diet, taking lots of supplements and working out. Also just remembered to start meditating on top of that. I even found some good guided meditation videos on YouTube that make it effortless to meditate when you don't feel like it.
> 
> Good luck to all three of you.


I haven't tried everything I can try, just because I don't want to. I don't have the desire to live. To "get better" you have to want to get better first, and I just don't. Thank you for taking the time for a thoughtful response though, it's nice of you.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

the cheat said:


> Come get me, we can go right now!


Okay, be there soon, lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Okay, be there soon, lol


Lies!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

the cheat said:


> Lies!


Yeah, I'm a coward. It's just going to slowly drive me crazy until I'm dead.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, I'm a coward. It's just going to slowly drive me crazy until I'm dead.


It's okay. I hope you find some happiness.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I feel off right now, and not in a good way. I just had three crying spells in the span of an hour or so and I haven't a clue why.

This can't be normal. :sigh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

the cheat said:


> It's okay. I hope you find some happiness.


Lol, happiness. Thanks. I hope you have a change of heart before you do anything.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat a disaster..


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Being kicked out of a place isn't a great feeling. Maybe I was focusing too much on the feeling of being unwanted or hated. But I know someone doesn't hate me. He caused a huge tear in my heart but certain things stand the test of time. I'm glad we had such a solid history together, even if it meant no future for us. I really hope to get out of this depression soon. I haven't cared in about a solid week, about anything. Except for hygiene which I know offends people. Other than that, these ghetto streets have more of a future than I do. I'm surprised my hygiene has kept up this long actually. Actually I'm surprised I keep up with anything. Oh right, my mental health, I forgot it at home, brb, ttttyyyyylkllllkkkklllllll..llklllll. *short circuiting*


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I see you're back under a new guise, for the umpteenth time now!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I got an allergy shot into my buttock. :eek I hope it'll make things better.
I didn't have this kind of eczema before, I hope the blisters will go away. Please... I'm going to have an exam next week and have to register to my dormitory. First of all, I'll have to carry my suitcases with those horrible hands? :sigh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost 5AM..need to hit the pillows


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Do you wanna meet me at the bar? Ya
Do you wanna meet me at the lounge? Ya
Do you wanna meet me in the club? Ya
Do you wanna meet me downtown? Okay


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Skype won't work for me again. This is getting ridiculous. :bah :mum


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

This horoscope is quite accurate at the moment.

Gemini

May 21 – June 21

When you struggle against your reality, it only makes things more uncomfortable for you. This week you’re wrestling with some heavy themes, but don’t let that stop you from staying present with the feelings that come up. You’re not actually stuck, Twin Star – you’re just not seizing your options. Instead of worrying over what might go wrong, start investing your time and actions into the things that you want to go right. The only way to fail is to not try, my love.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Boop


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Burr


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Imma bean curd down inna dirt, boi


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Here, have a roll! ...of toilet paper.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

However..time will not wait


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

That was a mistake getting high before going to the movie theater. I can handle it fine at home, but when I went to the grocery store to buy some snacks I had a panic attack in line at the checkout and started sweating really bad and feeling like I was going to pass out. Reminding myself I was just high didn't help because I kept thinking about how high I must look. I think I may have to get some beer tonight and recover at home.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's really hard to love yourself when it seems like everyone hates you.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Why did I ever stop drinking? This feels so nice. Numb and pleasant at the same time. Mental and physical warmth.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> It's really hard to love yourself when it seems like everyone hates you.


I don't hate you.

:hug :squeeze


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That's not chocolate - that's gravy!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Day 4


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

anything in this thread


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Trump seems like he has far more in common with Karl Lueger than Hitler.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I wouldn't want to talk to me either.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wouldn't want to talk to me either.


Why not? You know a little about everything. :laugh:


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

Confession:

I think people need to stop putting up threads in association to distasteful subjects that could invoke inappropriate conversations--most likely breaching board guidelines and community rules.

:sas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Why not? You know a little about everything. :laugh:


Thanks...? :stu :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bkah


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Just finished Ozark On Netflix.

Where Breaking Bad meets ********.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Just tried a new invention - Chicken noodle soup fortified with Lyteshow brand electrolytes and coconut water. 8 different electrolytes in total. Also has plenty of coconut oil and hemp protein. Perfect hangover cure! Tastes awesome too.

Oh, I forgot it also has seaweed in it for extra vitamins.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah.....i am really getting tired of people asking me if this woman at work that is almost 90 yrs old is my mother. 

yeah, she had me at 60. :roll

how did i go from people thinking i look a lot younger than my actual age to people now thinking i look 20-30 yrs older (or whatever the big *** number must be)??

her youngest daughter is nearly 60!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Goodbye Cassini spacecraft.
I'm proud to be human.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Got $30 back from ebates today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K pinhead larry, now u get urs


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Note to self: from now on, always make sure that there's not a ****ing spider on the inside of the shower curtain.:serious:


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

stop being a h0


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

if the caffeine in this supplement hits me too hard I may have to use it as an excuse to go buy some beer to calm me down.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

When you can't walk without your legs crumpling under you, you know you had a good start to your workout. -__-


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Paperback Writer said:


> Note to self: from now on, always make sure that there's not a ****ing spider on the inside of the shower curtain.:serious:


Worst nightmare


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Spending yet another Friday night alone.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yay! I get to take a benzo when I go for my MRI. Probably just crappy Ativan, but it's been a long time so it might be nice.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> Worst nightmare


:yes

As soon as I saw it I got the hell out of there. I'm lucky to be alive...lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Just finished Ozark On Netflix.
> 
> Where Breaking Bad meets ********.


I finished Ozark in about 3 or 4 days. It's good. Still only the one season so we shall see where it goes. It's no Breaking Bad, imo, but it's watchable for sure.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Paperback Writer said:


> :yes
> 
> As soon as I saw it I got the hell out of there. I'm lucky to be alive...lol


Lol, scary. But still not as bad as having one in bed with you.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Crisigv said:


> Lol, scary. But still not as bad as having one in bed with you.


Last time I slept in my RV a spider woke me up by crawling on me. I guess that shows you how light of a sleeper I am. I can't believe I made it back to sleep after I killed it. All I could think about was every little tingle on my skin being another spider.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> Last time I slept in my RV a spider woke me up by crawling on me. I guess that shows you how light of a sleeper I am. I can't believe I made it back to sleep after I killed it. All I could think about was every little tingle on my skin being another spider.


Yup, I get the spider tingles too.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Need to wake up early because I have to visit my brother. For what? He hates my guts either way and it wouldn't matter to him if I was dead. _No, this isn't an over exaggeration just to get pity points._

Aside from that, I'm just overwhelmed. I'm slipping further away to the point that I'm not taking care of myself. Nothing has worked - from philosophical to medication. I don't know what to do with myself. It's all senseless motion because I _have_ to. What reasons do I have to...live, pretty much? Is this all there is? Am I confined to my circumstances and illnesses? It could be worse...but how much worse?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Umai


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Urinals have gotten high tech these days...just to let you know!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Great!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It is great! I dont have to touch the handle!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The best urinal I ever used was in a restaurant in Manhattan, they were these tall things that went all the way down into the floor and the bottoms were filled with ice cubes. Crazy! But it worked well and provided a good urinating experience.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bird food is gud


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Worst public rest room I ever used was in a convenience store along I80 in PA. Absolutely filthy and the door didn't shut all the way, nor did it lock and it was a uni-sex bathroom but I had to go badly so I used it anyway even though the place was crowded and I had to be vigilant that nobody was walking in while I was in there.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Amon said:


> Bird food is gud


It suets me just fine! Get it? Suet? hahaha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Time for bourbon! I already feel messed up sober, might as well make it official!


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Time for bourbon! I already feel messed up sober, might as well make it official!


Cheers!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Naiugh! I've made this thread my home now. Would take an army with the proper paperwork to get me to leave! And you don't look like no army lady!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

cinto said:


> Cheers!


Cheese!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Smoooooth. It's really just the barrel that gives bourbon it's flavor.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yikes, I didn't know what was happening


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A nice bowl of boogerz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, that is why the good stuff has been allowed to sit in a barrel for a very long time and has more flavor. When it goes into the barrel it is just clear and mostly tasteless.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

When the musics over, turn out the light...turn out the light...turn out the light...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Come on lady, have a drink and settle into the madness of the WAITT thread


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, I've read and cried enough. Goodnight.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rev up the hammy! We'll make it New Mexico before dawn. Yep Yep.

Throw her into 100th gear and watch it on your left side


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

So I was just listening to AC/DC "Let Me Put My Love Into You" and thinking about what a romantic song it is. Makes my tear up every time.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

After revisiting many Bible passages I went through in grade school, I think ancient alien theorists are on to something.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

And good riddance to you too.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

My grandpa who is almost ninety and has dementia got caught by my grandma paying for cam girls online with his credit card. She took away his credit card because of it. I think that's kind of ****ed up. Can't the guy have a little fun at the end of his life without all this negativity? He worked his *** of night and day his whole life building his large farm from the ground up. If you want to get technical, he earned that money, not her. She helped of course, he couldn't have done it without her, but his name is on the deed. Kind of like how her name is on the credit card now.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Damn, I really dodged a bullet with that one.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

So much noise outside. Why!?! Too lazy to look.


----------



## Shylife2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

Okay I said I was over my crush at work, but a week ago he did overtime on my shift. I could've sworn he would stare at me then whisper something to a co worker. I really wish he would make a move because I missed my shot in February, but I wouldn't miss this chance.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Man, I wish I had super powers


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Man, the ocean stinks. Smells like fish poop.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Blah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^^^I second that "blah"


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I third it for good measure


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Dropped my art course. For one, it's been so long since I've done hands-on artsy things and being 'pressured' to do them in short periods of time just makes me frustrated. Especially if the professor expects us to become Picasso's, when it is a basic art course for those not even majoring in art to begin with, it is bound to go wrong, and I'm not going to get a low grade for that. I'm hoping that the elective I have picked out starting in late October will be better, especially since it'll be online.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pew


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This thread should always be on the first page.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beep beep


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

LOL, I was just about to leave you a message.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm always floating around somewhere.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Float float


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I think I'd get along well with that guy


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Damn floaters.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eye dr said not to worry bout them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plop


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

And you can have it all. My empire of dirt. I will let you down. I will make you hurt.

Everyone I know, goes away in the end...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

* Resists urge to correct.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^^^U got a problem wit sumtin?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> * Resists urge to correct.


Corrected.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If I could start again, a million miles away... I would keep myself. I would find a way.

I guess I found a way because I'm not suicidal anymore.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn I had to pull out the umbrella for the first time this summer. I don't want it to end.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

How come nobody uses the phrase "rip roarin'" anymore? Ex. "The monster truck show will be a rip roarin' good time."


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

finallyclosed said:


> If I could start again, a million miles away... I would keep myself. I would find a way.
> 
> I guess I found a way because I'm not suicidal anymore.


Awesome tune and good on you for no longer being suicidal.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh, by the way, someone on this forum likes the way that a cold orange feels against her cheek bone early in the morning, right around 7 or 8am. Could also be as late as 9:45 but usually no later than 10:15. And this is only on weekdays and holidays(except Christmas). She takes weekends off as well. In the winter she may fancy a warm cheek orange to, so there's that. Also doesn't matter what kind of orange as long as it's color is basically orange. And I see no problem with any of it! We all like what we like so no h8ters please!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

^ Interesting, another orange-sexual.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I was going to make a fairly long rant/statement, but I think it can be summed up in a single sentence.

I'm aware of the reality I face in terms of standards, but I am certainly not going to conform to them.


:yawn

Oh well. Off to bed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nurr


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Let the grasses grow 
and the waters flow in a free and easy way 
But give me enough of the rare old stuff 
that's made near Galway Bay 
Come gangers all from Donegal, 
Sligo and Leitrim too 
Oh, we'll give 'em a slip 
and we'll take a sip of the rare old mountain dew


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

When in times of trouble
And you're beset by doubt
Flap your arms, run in circles 
And shout


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to focus on my body more.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> Oh, by the way, someone on this forum likes the way that a cold orange feels against her cheek bone early in the morning, right around 7 or 8am. Could also be as late as 9:45 but usually no later than 10:15. And this is only on weekdays and holidays(except Christmas). She takes weekends off as well. In the winter she may fancy a warm cheek orange to, so there's that. Also doesn't matter what kind of orange as long as it's color is basically orange. And I see no problem with any of it! We all like what we like so no h8ters please!


Who is this magical being?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Who is this magical being?


I bet she has pink hair. Might be an ICP fan.

Hmm, this is so true...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

And I feel kind of bad because I helped to build the framework for this new digital world. Does that make me a drug pusher?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I abuse my job of being the wingman like:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Who is this magical being?


Her name is WendyWeird, or is it BettyBizarre? PatriciaPerverse? IvannaInsane?

Something like that


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't really want to be a nihilist. It's just that after looking at the pantry of belief systems nothing looks good.
Like when you go for a snack and nothing looks good so you don't eat anything and go to bed.
That's where I am in life.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

If in your hand, you held a fish
And closed your eyes in deep thought, and made a wish,
Would you remember if you were holding the fish upside down,
Just by listening to the flappy fish sound?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

he better not just want to be friends......


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My mom met a deck guy who's a host of a show on HGTV at the store by my house. She was brave to talk to him. I like his show.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> he better not just want to be friends......


Lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Crisigv said:


> My mom met a deck guy who's a host of a show on HGTV at the store by my house. She was brave to talk to him. I like his show.


Mike Holmes?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

My phone case is haunted


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Lol


:lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> My mom met a deck guy who's a host of a show on HGTV at the store by my house. She was brave to talk to him. I like his show.


 That used to be one of my favorite channels before the internet. I haven't thought about it for literally years.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oui


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's been a while since I went inside a church. It's nothing short of a miracle that I didn't sizzle and turn to ash when I got through the door.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boom


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Dating is a lot like buying a used car. You have to check under the hood and take it for a test drive before you can be sure it will work. Sad but true.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

rdrr said:


> Mike Holmes?


No, I think his name is Paul. The show is called Decked Out.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

That kitten either mistook my finger for a piece of tuna that I was feeding her, or she's developed a taste for human flesh.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Please mind the gap


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pernookesque


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I want to just go home and sleep.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Want to take a Bathower


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Been noticing that I'm starting to get some more junk in my trunk.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

O_O


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

La de da...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mimmmmm


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boobits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dai


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm glad for lack of hormones, this gives me so much energy to focus on other things. I'm no longer trying to be a sexy mamacita. Instead I'm going to be smart and resourceful. Eating this expired beef jerky was a mistake. Good god, Ew.Www


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

coeur_brise said:


> I'm glad for lack of hormones, this gives me so much energy to focus on other things. I'm no longer trying to be a sexy mamacita. Instead I'm going to be smart and resourceful. Eating this expired beef jerky was a mistake. Good god, Ew.Www


But see, if you were more concerned about being sexy you wouldn't have eaten it. ;P It's nature's way of keeping you healthy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm giving up everything because I want to be.....different.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm giving up everything because I want to be.....different.


Different how?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> Different how?


Hey girl you know I never get your notification right? You got lucky here lol.

Just different as far as I want people to look at me and say there is something different about that guy. I want to do stuff that matters and not be still.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Hey girl you know I never get your notification right? You got lucky here lol.
> 
> Just different as far as I want people to look at me and say there is something different about that guy. I want to do stuff that matters and not be still.


Ah. You are patient. Do you see yourself becoming a therapist maybe? Lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Can I just die now?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish I had something to look forward to.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Low low low


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Can I just die now?


:hug :squeeze



SamanthaStrange said:


> I wish I had something to look forward to.


:hug :squeeze



funnynihilist said:


> Low low low


:hug :squeeze


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

go to sleep beccy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> Ah. You are patient. Do you see yourself becoming a therapist maybe? Lol


Idk do have a psych degree. Not that interested though.



Crisigv said:


> Can I just die now?


You die I die.



SamanthaStrange said:


> I wish I had something to look forward to.


You do.....me. :grin2:



EBecca said:


> go to sleep beccy


Nite Becca


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Time for sleep.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

finallyclosed said:


> But see, if you were more concerned about being sexy you wouldn't have eaten it. ;P It's nature's way of keeping you healthy.


I'm not sure how to take this comment... are you implying that fatties aren't sexy at all??? I just ate McDonalds. Now, I still would've eaten fast food if I wanted to be a sexy hot tamale. I would've just eaten it with more makeup on. Lol.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

She couldn't see, smell, or do anything much anymore because she was _all ears_.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to really be strict budget wise.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Ugh, I hope this little heat wave goes away within the next week or so.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> You do.....me. :grin2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Every day I am reminded that I don't belong in this world.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Derp


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

To those who pushed for the war on terror and the patriot act, why don't you desperately want to do the same for domestic terrorism? You were worried about Islamic terrorism coming here in large numbers, but right wing terrorism is already here, and it's a huge problem. Just not for you because you're not black, I guess?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Elitist pricks.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Halalala, I DON'T CARE.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dah


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Halalala, I DON'T CARE.


Not sure what you're talking about, but in my experience people don't use all caps (aka yell) if they don't care about something. ;P


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> Not sure what you're talking about, but in my experience people don't use all caps (aka yell) if they don't care about something. ;P


Song lyrics.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Leet


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Every day I am reminded that I don't belong in this world.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

my hearing has gotten so bad, esp. over the last year.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

24/1


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ah, the rain got stronger; music to meine Ohren. A perfectly valid reason _not_ to go out tonight.









Oh, no wonder...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This video is unavailable.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> This video is unavailable.


Fixed it.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This happiness is unavailable


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:squeeze


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The roof is on fire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Let the mother****er burn.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

My turn to be the editor. You forgot a verse! ;P


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol. I haven't heard that song in years.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

No excuses at this level.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rim


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't give a _____


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> I don't give a _____


You need me to throat punch a bish for you?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> You need me to throat punch a bish for you?


I am Holly Holm, do you think I need that?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> I am Holly Holm, do you think I need that?


Pshh yep....


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Pshh yep....


Lmao, don't do me dirty like that mate.

But I dont resort to violence, thanks for the offer ;P, I was just so tired and sick of walking it's 7pm and I've been exhausted by 3


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lumm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> Lmao, don't do me dirty like that mate.
> 
> But I dont resort to violence, thanks for the offer ;P, I was just so tired and sick of walking it's 7pm and I've been exhausted by 3


What you doing walking that long? No ride?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> What you doing walking that long? No ride?


It's hard for me to ask for favors. Most times people will either get bothered or pretend to get bothered. I'm good with all of that ;p


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> It's hard for me to ask for favors. Most times people will either get bothered or pretend to get bothered. I'm good with all of that ;p


Walk to that 7-Eleven down the street.....I'm on my way.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Walk to that 7-Eleven down the street.....I'm on my way.


Oh, you're walking here, see you in a month


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> Oh, you're walking here, see you in a month


I'll steal a car...I got you. Can't have you walking by yourself this time of day. Hood rats might get you.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Whew, just got home as it started to rain. Even ran for the first time in a few years. Hope I don't die now.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hepp


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hepp Hepp


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

*gets out evil clown gun*


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Repo Repp


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Where's my cake?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> I'll steal a car...I got you. Can't have you walking by yourself this time of day. Hood rats might get you.


Ok deal. I'll promise to visit while you're in jail


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> Ok deal. I'll promise to visit while you're in jail


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Where's my cake?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, i managed to get this 3 yr old that was going crazy some place to behave more properly. her dad was just letting her go crazy and didn't seem to know how to get her to settle down. 

i only intervened when she came up to me and started talking to me. before that i was thinking how annoying she was and how i wanted her to be quiet. haha. 

damn...i don't know if i could be a parent. that kind of stuff all the time seems so draining, but i guess i can understand how it could be rewarding, too.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Thanks.


:wink2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

7700


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Pretty sure that man's a vampire.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5 sec ago


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Weird


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Anything


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Blip. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess it's back to pretending I don't exist.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I guess it's back to pretending I don't exist.


Did you have a flash of existence? I get those sometimes and then afterwards I'm like "oh, damn" like waking up from a good dream and feeling disappointed.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

"Whoops! Sorry, wrong press (of the call button)."


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Did you have a flash of existence? I get those sometimes and then afterwards I'm like "oh, damn" like waking up from a good dream and feeling disappointed.


No, someone else pretending I don't exist.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Over twenty years worth of 'this' is unbearable and it's increasingly evident.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Back when we were kids, I actually fooled a non-player friend that I could catch an enemy player's Pokémon and that the trainer would follow me around throughout the game asking for their Pokémon back indefinitely. Damn, I'm an a-hole.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think I drank enough water today.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

The only person I truly feel sorry for is my mother. She puts up with so much s*** while being pretty much the only stable one that keeps things going. She knows how the potential that my issues can (and have) go. She may not outright tell me this, and I do see it through her, she even worries as to what will happen down the line since things are likely not going to change. I'm too old to change. Maybe if I had treatment early on it can be said otherwise.

With that being said, I don't know what I will do when she's gone...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't think I drank enough water today.


Pee yellow?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, it's purple.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> No, it's purple.


It's all that purple drank.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Purple sandwich spread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Are you guys the same person?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Are you guys the same person?


What if everyone on this forum was the same person lmao


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> What if everyone on this forum was the same person lmao












Put the alcohol down girl.


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

This bored me to death.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

oh, ftlog! 😠😩


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wouldn't hire myself either.


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

I long to be sane 
So why am I attracted
To Quinlan (The Strain)?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Am I going to waste another day on television? I hope not.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


>


I love this. :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hate that my feelings are controlled so much by other people.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@SamanthaStrange It's really like a classroom, isn't it?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I should be asleep...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

.....

????


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Tell his gf. That'll teach him.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

666


----------



## stealthestars (Aug 29, 2017)

I'll do something productive...hopefully. 
"someday, eventually, for sure"
Is this another excuse?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a tiny hangover. Just a little one. I didn't drink that much last night but I did drink on an empty stomach so I guess that did it.

Otherwise, just another crappy Sunday around here. Sunday is when all the zombies come out to play.
I call them zombies because you go out in public and you see all these different looking people and they are dressed slightly different.
I guess these are the people who have been rotting in a cubicle or driving a truck all week but now it's Sunday so they have a day to feel alive.
It makes me sad though that life has to be like this.
Then there are the faux tough guys who slap in their leather and pull the motorcycle out of the garage for Sunday.
The rest of the week these guys are as domesticated as a *****cat but it's Sunday and the only way to proclaim their manhood is to rev an engine.
Likewise the girls will try a little harder on Sunday. If they are church girls they are sure to dress up a bit, put on makeup, and after church they will go places to be seen in their church clothes. If they are "wild" girls they may wear something a little bit more skimpy on Sunday to be noticed. On Monday it's back to their nursing job or school job wearing scrubs or business casual.
It all makes me sad. I think that what makes me sad is that there is a heaviness to it. Like people silently shouting for freedom but never achieving it. Never being allowed to truly experience it except in small flashes on Sunday.
You can start out in life filled with energy, animalistic drive, hope and spirit and this world will beat you down. Little by little it will chip away at you until you are a domesticated pile of goo going through repetitive daily motions.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

"How many people have you kissed?"

"How many people have you had sex with?"

"How many times have you had sex?"


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"How many ice cream cones have you licked?"


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I dare you to make that thread. :b


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Or "How many lollies have you sucked?"


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Anonymous poll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sure why I'm not using the gym as an excuse to leave the house.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Not sure why I'm not using the gym as an excuse to leave the house.


Me either...and it's a 14 floor elevator ride up.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> Me either...and it's a 14 floor elevator ride up.


Mine's not very far either.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

1, 2, 1, 2, 3!










Is there a dance mat big enough for me?










Jump up, settle down, jump to the sky!










Posting this reply and wondering why!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Not sure why I'm not using the gym as an excuse to leave the house.


Going to the gym can get boring. One of the reasons I cancelled my membership a while back.
Now I exercise in nature, which can also get boring, but it is free and better than looking at people at the gym.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Shake your rumpa!


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Might get a bumper sticker that reads, 'Nardil making me feel awful.' Has a nice ring to it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Twaddle.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Daddle.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Going to the gym can get boring. One of the reasons I cancelled my membership a while back.
> Now I exercise in nature, which can also get boring, but it is free and better than looking at people at the gym.


Too bad I'm too self conscious for either option, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Again


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Epitaph: "She liked dill pickle chips". Or "I'm not 18 goddamnit"


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

im bored


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I suppose the time when mental/psychological disorders will truly be eradicated is when humans will be able to upload their consciousness to machines. No more bodily imperfections of any sort.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This house is kind of disgusting. The dishwasher doesn't work very well so half the time the dishes come out still dirty but my mom puts them in the cupboard anyway rather than simply running them through one more time. Then there are fruit flies everywhere lately so you never know if they will bother your food while you're cooking or eating. I guess it kind of helps to reduce my appetite while I diet, but it's just a food borne illness waiting to happen.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

cinto said:


> Might get a bumper sticker that reads, 'Nardil making me feel awful.' Has a nice ring to it


You haven't been drinking with it have you? Maybe you should check your blood pressure.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

You can't seen-zone anyone if you never open the message in the first place.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> You haven't been drinking with it have you? Maybe you should check your blood pressure.


I've never taken Nardil, but when I think of this forum, I associate it with that thread. B.P 120/40 or lower.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

We need to install this software that records us whenever we're taking an exam since the course is online...uh k


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That's creepy.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm not worth anyone's time or effort.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

O_O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

To be, to be, to be one with a wish
To see, to see, to see a little fish


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh, aside from being the black sheep, I'm a black cat as well. Okay, why not?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bam


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Malas ra gyud ko nga pagkatawoha. Yawa ni tanan!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That was a surprise.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ha ha ha! Bless your soul.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

You should only be so lucky. I wonder if you're rude to everyone, or just men who are nice to you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My house is shaking because of construction close by. Kind of annoying.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> My house is shaking because of construction close by. Kind of annoying.


how funny.......i heard a big bang from some construction person as i was reading this.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Gotta get over this mental wall


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

finallyclosed said:


> You should only be so lucky. I wonder if you're rude to everyone, or just men who are nice to you.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

tea111red said:


> how funny.......i heard a big bang from some construction person as i was reading this.


Lol, so many coincidences happening lately.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Ask me stuff

https://curren.sarahah.com/


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Best quote of all time.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Slowly but surely screwing things over, even when given second chances.

I'm a complete lost cause.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

The temperature dropped so drastically throughout the day. It was disgusting this afternoon, and tonight I was shivering. I guess I'll need a sweater tomorrow.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I was forced to change my status because apparently Quentin Tarantino movies are not welcome or appreciated here.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> The temperature dropped so drastically throughout the day. It was disgusting this afternoon, and tonight I was shivering. I guess I'll need a sweater tomorrow.


Same supposed to happen here. It's very hot right now for this time of night.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Same supposed to happen here. It's very hot right now for this time of night.


Yeah, our nights never cooled down for the past couple weeks.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Kumusta na ang iyong _lagay_?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0abeb3jdba


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What a garbage sleep.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When I was broken you were my healing, now your love is the air that I'm breathing.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Why would SAS have a "Player" option in their relationship status box? 
That's crazy man. I can see the basic like married, single, widow, looking, but "Player?" 
SMH
This World gone crazy.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Kind of wish I grew up in a culture where you had to have the best of the best in terms of social status, academics, economics, etc. It either makes or breaks a person - if they break, they commit suicide and view it as honorable. Here we condemn suicide and yet do nothing but look down on those who gave out but keep walking around and breathing.

Guess where I'm getting at is suicide is better than a lifetime's worth of being shunned. It makes sense. I've only grown used to the latter.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I forgot I was on a sugar free diet and made some peanut butter and jelly toast, so...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

what the duck is wrong with me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Too much coffee and disaster bread.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

ur right, cupcake fairy


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Plus you have no body fat or lean muscle mass.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

aww, thanks for the compliment


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

The weather will go from weeeeeee heeeeeee haha hehehe to 
I will f*****g cut your throat and murder you.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

"Someone asked for my opinion. Here is my opinion. Nobody has to agree with my opinion. I won't try to argue that anyone else's opinion is wrong. (Opinions can't be right or wrong, anyway.) Simply _let me express my opinion without arguing over it_."

"Your opinion is wrong! Obviously you need to think it over more! You should share my opinion instead. My opinion worked for me, it should work for you, too!"

:yawn Good for you. I'll do you a favor you didn't do for me and won't even try to argue you out of it. You keep _your_ opinion, and *let me have mine*.

(It's super annoying that people aren't "allowed" to have an opinion on any subject, no matter how trivial (vampire fiction, books on tape, whatever), without _somebody_ needing to convince them that they're an ignoramus. I guess I'm too dumb to make up my mind on my own about what I do and don't like?)


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i didn't even go looking to see this guy! i just looked out the window randomly and there he was......walking down this street. 

:stu


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Whoa whoa whoa whoa, does it ever stay the same.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

So you insult me and then you want to spend the night at my apartment? Enjoy sleeping on a park bench you bum.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yesterday, I was just like everyone else. I fit in. But when I woke up this morning, I had - A pimple!

*Now, my life is a hideous montage of humiliation and shame!*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Now and then I think of all the times you screwed me over screwed me screwed me screwed me ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wonder if that line cook was just being friendly or did he see me as some cute kid that walked in and was like, "whaddaya want, sweetie?" He never said those words, but I was kindly humbled. Reminds me of that scene in that old movie, does anyone remember? Where the two adults give this New York kid or some urban setting a sandwich and milk, then the lady goes "Who takes care of you?" And the kid goes, "Who takes care o you?"


----------



## LaserBeamOCD (Sep 30, 2017)

My room is full of razor sharp teethed dogs waiting for me to go to sleep so that they can lay on my dirty clothes folded neatly on my TV. THEN they expect me to feed them in the morning!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish people would review days, weeks, or years after they've used a product and not right after they've unboxed it. First impressions are of no use to anyone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lelele


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> i didn't even go looking to see this guy! I just looked out the window randomly and there he was......walking down this street.
> 
> :stu


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

So tired of being treated like dirt. Yet I allow it.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*Throws my Cricket Wireless phone*
Why you acting up? >: (


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

People who try using 'motivational speaking' and philosophical phenomena as the answer for those of us 'not enlightened.' I'm sorry, but you're not living my life or going through the circumstances it endures on a daily basis. How do you think that what works for you _must_ work for every human being that ever existed? If you really want to help, lend an ear and give your opinionated advice based on that particular problem - by then you would show that you're helping. Otherwise, shut up.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's 4:03 and I can't sleep 
Without you next to me 
I toss and turn like the sea
If I down tonight bring me back to life
Breathe your breath in me
The only thing that I still believe in is you
If you only knew


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Really fatigued. Don't know if it's from drinking espresso everyday for more than a month to switching to regular coffee.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


>


when that happened i was filled w/ joy.....

:stu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Weaff


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Whatever.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Some people should mind their own business.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

the cheat said:


> I'm in the depths of despair. Wow ... what a feeling this is. I need help.


Hang in there, it gets better.

I've always had doubts about whether I was tough enough to run a larger size business. After everything I've been through and survived in the last decade, I no longer have any doubt. No money either, but doubt is more of a factor than money. They always say you need money to make money, but that's not always true if you have skill, experience and determination.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Waka Waka Waka Waka ga-LOOP


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope its not too hot when I walk...ugh.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I could really use your friendship right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

You all about her and she all about hers....


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I suppose it's never too late to start practicing delayed gratification.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

That thing in my mouth is a fat joint, not a cigarette.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Corn nuts!


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

the chicken goes cheep cheep cheep


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The best part of my morning walk - The view of Pikes Peak during sunrise. Especially when you're high af.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

"And I think the weed is gettin' stronger". Yes, you are right Willie. Damn...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beard Jewels


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

So much plastic junk in this world.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sometimes I feel really stupid. But I'm not, I swear.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm about to be professional, homie I'm professional..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I do believe that society is in a decline. It's a very slow decline but you can start to see the cracks showing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

25


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Weenus


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't really understand why people engage in deep conversations with those who are obviously off their rocker. What's the point?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

komorikun said:


> I don't really understand why people engage in deep conversations with those who are obviously off their rocker. What's the point?


Entertainment. Lots of people are just bored and need a little spark in their daily lives.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

tuoba gniklat m'I tahw wonk t'nod I


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Been listening to Nirvana's MTV Unplugged CD lately on a good system and it is a very good recording as in the sound quality is really great. 
Musically I think it holds up better than the studio albums which, good as they are, can sometimes sound stuck in grunge era but this album really seems timeless. Really good for late night listening.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> Been listening to Nirvana's MTV Unplugged CD lately on a good system and it is a very good recording as in the sound quality is really great.
> Musically I think it holds up better than the studio albums which, good as they are, can sometimes sound stuck in grunge era but this album really seems timeless. Really good for late night listening.


:agree


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm living a life for a family that doesn't care how I'm feeling. All they care about is that I'm physically here and not in a bad mood, or else I can just disappear. My life isn't my own, it'll never be.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

1 cat
2 cat
3 cat
4 cat
5 cat
6 cat
7 cat
8 cat
9 cat
10 cat
11 cat
12 cat
13 cat
14 cat
15 cat
16 cat
17 cat
18 cat
19 cat
20 cat
21 cat
22 dog
23 cat
24 cat
25 cat
26 cat
27 cat
28 cat
29 cat
30 cat


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Am I honestly the only one in this bloody house that gets spiders in their room? Why me? Go away, don't you understand I'm scared of you!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

That's a lot of cats


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

And one random dog.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> Am I honestly the only one in this bloody house that gets spiders in their room? Why me? Go away, don't you understand I'm scared of you!


Yeah I hate that as well *shiver* I mean if you leave, Mr. Spidey, all will be well. I will even get the door for you, just so long as you don't run away and hide somewhere dark again :b



funnynihilist said:


> That's a lot of cats


31 cat

Well, technically it's 30 still, if you noticed the 1 dog :lol



SamanthaStrange said:


> And one random dog.


I was hoping I could have gotten away with it. Well, until I said that to the guy above. *crosses arms and does a "bah" face :lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

You'll be back...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pudding


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I take a shower and now the spider disappeared. Guaranteed its going to show up when I have to sleep.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

*Little Dan*



Crisigv said:


> I take a shower and now the spider disappeared. Guaranteed its going to show up when I have to sleep.


Damn I hate spiders . That sucks. 
I went to get my chainsaw out of the box yesterday, and when I open it a mama mouse with like 4 mouse babies hanging onto her run out. And then I realize she left one. So I try to catch her. But she disappeared so quick. I come back hours later and the baby mouse is still there. I couldn't just leave him :crying: Now I've got a baby mouse in my garage under a heat lamp. I read online to feed it kittens canned milk. This is the closest I've ever been to feeling like a parent :nerd:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Yeah I hate that as well *shiver* I mean if you leave, Mr. Spidey, all will be well. I will even get the door for you, just so long as you don't run away and hide somewhere dark again :b


I usually try to catch them and let them go outside. If it stays hidden, it'll be safe.



DanCan said:


> Damn I hate spiders . That sucks.
> I went to get my chainsaw out of the box yesterday, and when I open it a mama mouse with like 4 mouse babies hanging onto her run out. And then I realize she left one. So I try to catch her. But she disappeared so quick. I come back hours later and the baby mouse is still there. I couldn't just leave him :crying: Now I've got a baby mouse in my garage under a heat lamp. I read online to feed it kittens canned milk. This is the closest I've ever been to feeling like a parent :nerd:


Lol, don't think I've encountered many mice, although I would much rather that than a spider. I've taken care of a few birds though.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

DanCan said:


> Damn I hate spiders . That sucks.
> I went to get my chainsaw out of the box yesterday, and when I open it a mama mouse with like 4 mouse babies hanging onto her run out. And then I realize she left one. So I try to catch her. But she disappeared so quick. I come back hours later and the baby mouse is still there. I couldn't just leave him :crying: Now I've got a baby mouse in my garage under a heat lamp. I read online to feed it kittens canned milk. This is the closest I've ever been to feeling like a parent :nerd:


I hate mice far worse than spiders.
A few days ago I was staying at someone else's place and while I was brushing my teeth at night I noticed a mouse run past my feet.
I managed to corner it and trap it with a trash can where it stayed all night.
The next morning my hosts took it outside and let it go.
It was a strange looking mouse, almost like a toy wind-up mouse.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MRI in the morning, early. Hope I don't get stuck in the tube, but I'm not that nervous about what they'll find because I'm doing so much better. I am curious however. Crap, now I'm getting nervous, shouldn't have talked about it. Also, I don't get to eat breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Celery


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Laziness


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I forgot to read my bible yesterday...ugh.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The weather's fine and I feel so so-so.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^wouldnt the leaves be crunchy?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Whole Wheat Loaf


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

It's been awhile. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whiz


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i need vitamin Men or Man.

haha.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

.. / .- -- / -. --- - / --- -. . / -... ..- .. .-.. - / ..-. --- .-. / ... ..- .-. ...- .. ...- .- .-..
-... ..- - / .. / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / - .-. -.-- / .- -. -.-- .-- .- -.--
. ...- . -. / .. ..-. / - .... . / .- -. ... .-- . .-. / -. . ...- . .-. / -.-. --- -- . ...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

When I had my MRI today they gave me 1mg Xanax. It's been about a year since I used any benzo so I was flying pretty low. I kind of fell asleep in the MRI tube lol. And I'm claustrophobic. I'm taking advantage of the Xanax today by smoking more weed than usual, drinking a few beers, having pizza and having coffee. Should be fun haha. Probably never have Xanax again without an MRI.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Going to that appointment before work will be tough. Sometimes it takes like an hr before you're seen. Hmm.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Going to that appointment before work will be tough. Sometimes it takes like an hr before you're seen. Hmm.


Going for a nice long walk before hand seems to help.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Almost touched a random boy's hair. His curls looked so soft.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm in the mood to cuddle. Oh hey, kitten, I'm smuthering you with love whether you like it or not.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

http://pintsforprostates.org/pints-...14-craft-brewers-to-launch-crowns-for-a-cure/


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

cinto said:


> Almost touched a random boy's hair. His curls looked so soft.


Almost isn't good enough!!! Imagine where else he has curls... like his armpits.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

finallyclosed said:


> Almost isn't good enough!!! Imagine where else he has curls... like his armpits.


Or the tops of his feets!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bleep


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

"Shots?"
"Dude, we just did that a couple of nights ago."
"Just a quick one at the 7-11 near your place."
"Seriously? It's almost midnight. Plus I have some errands tomorrow morning."
"Pwease?"
"Fine ಠ_ಠ"

Well, he did pay for all our food and drinks the other night, but still...
All for the sake of maintaining the bridges with the very few people I'm sorta close with.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I knew people were going to start attacking each other on that one thread, so ****ing typical of this dump.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Drama, drama, and more drama. I didn't ask for this.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's October 3rd


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Soon will be Christmas


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Even though I have a boyfriend I'm lonely af. I just want a friend or two. It's so hard only getting to see my boyfriend on the weekend, after such a hard time at work  No one wants to be friends with me, I am so boring and quiet.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Amon said:


> It's October 3rd


----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)

I need to a find a significant meaning behind life.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

cinto said:


> Almost touched a random boy's hair. His curls looked so soft.





finallyclosed said:


> Almost isn't good enough!!! Imagine where else he has curls... like his armpits.





funnynihilist said:


> Or the tops of his feets!


I just realized how weird my response to this post sounded. You were probably talking about a young boy, but I was thinking you meant a boy your age. :serious: I was drunk and stoned on weed and Xanax. Should be a good enough excuse lol.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Apparently, someone I've known had their relationship status 'single' just a week ago. Now I see it as 'engaged.'

Oy vey.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My night out is a trip to Walmart, lol. I'm a loser.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cream puffs


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> Apparently, someone I've known had their relationship status 'single' just a week ago. Now I see it as 'engaged.'
> 
> Oy vey.


That was... quick. :lol



Crisigv said:


> My night out is a trip to Walmart, lol. I'm a loser.


 :hug


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> I just realized how weird my response to this post sounded. You were probably talking about a young boy, but I was thinking you meant a boy your age. :serious: I was drunk and stoned on weed and Xanax. Should be a good enough excuse lol.


haha, no worries, you guessed right. Drunk, stoned, xanax, weed sounds like I missed the biggest party of the year.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish I went through all this emotional turmoil when I was in my teens and have long sorted all my crap out by now. And also that it was all a just phase, and not a disorder(s).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Getting my Nexus 6 fixed today (too lazy to hack it myself right now), and some of those VR glasses for it so I can see if 4k VR is all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Google Pixel fans: Ha! DxOMark gave the new Pixel phones a 98 camera rating! Take that, Apple.
Apple iPhone fans: Pffft. Still runs Android. And you're still a year from reaching our CPU benchmark speeds.
Microsoft Lumia fans: *potato*


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ok, that's spooky. I just decided on my hike that I am going to buy a new phone instead of fixing my old one. Then I start looking for phones and discover that Google is having their Pixel 2 phone launch today. The exact phone I've been wanting.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This is a pretty impressive talk whether or not you're a google fan.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It is what it is...........playing with house money.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hmm... it might actually be nice and make sense to ditch Windows forever and just get a new pixelbook. I think my hardcore coding and gaming days are pretty much over. You don't need a windows system to manage a business.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My body feels broken.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kill em with kindness.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Putting the bag of doritos down, 'cause once I start eating them, I barely stop.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

cinto said:


> Putting the bag of doritos down, 'cause once I start eating them, I barely stop.


I'm doing the same with the onion rings I just made. And going for another walk. :serious:


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> I'm doing the same with the onion rings I just made. And going for another walk. :serious:


:lol 
I mean I don't mind eating them, but it's a problem when Doritos are my breakfast.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Standing outside listening to the walnuts fall


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

*thud*


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

anything


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Through the veil dimly,
The light, the light,
Begin experience,
And then...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Found a nice public hiking trail up into the forest starting about a half mile from my house. The friendliest person to me on my hike was a super hot blond college girl who was running in the opposite direction. She slowed down to a walk when she saw me and said hi with a big, genuine smile. I couldn't help but smile back. Maybe my body building from the last year is starting to pay off and she actually thought I was attractive??? Talk about a natural testosterone boost.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Celery


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

"And now, I have finally seen the light...."

"And I, have finally realized, what you need..."

A big hard body.


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

All the mysteries of creation.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

1:47 am. just checking to see if I can become more of a dumb f*** haha


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Woke up to one of the neighbors humming _Fly Me to the Moon_ loudly. They did it nicely actually.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

one day i will climb Mount Fuji. i will never come down


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boop


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Guess I go get some McDonald's. Wish me lucks!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Good luck, buddy.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks! Only some minor swelling and some light discharge. Overall a good McDonald's trip!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What did you get?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

20 piece nuggets with ranch sauce cups is my request


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I got the bacon egg and cheese mcgriddle. Then it was after 10:30 so they had to give me fries instead of hash browns.
And a small coffee that I'm still drinking. 
McDonald's coffee gives me chest tightness but I drink it anyway.
Meh.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorry Amon, we only have 21 piece with duck sauce.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pancakes!


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I wish i had some breakfast though ive been up all morning.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Anytime is breakfast time!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Whafflees


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A wise man once told me that I shouldn't eat lasagna for lunch because it's a dinner food.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

He was not wise, have ya a piece any time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Have pancakes for dinner


----------



## Alex234 (Oct 6, 2017)

"If you stare long enough at nothing, you'll see something." 
This is an original quote plz credit me if you choose to use it. Thanks nice doin business.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

"If u stare long enough at nothing, you'll see something" -Amon


----------



## Alex234 (Oct 6, 2017)

Amon said:


> "If u stare long enough at nothing, you'll see something" -Amon


Nnnnnnoooooooooo excuse me that is some downright plagarism there


----------



## Alex234 (Oct 6, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> He was not wise, have ya a piece any time


Amen


----------



## Alex234 (Oct 6, 2017)

mt moyt said:


> one day i will climb Mount Fuji. i will never come down


You'll just continue ascending to a point where direction begins to cease to exist.


----------



## Alex234 (Oct 6, 2017)

cinto said:


> 1:47 am. just checking to see if I can become more of a dumb f*** haha


And indeed you can..with a little finesse, of course.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

If you travel far enough you'll be on your way back home


----------



## Alex234 (Oct 6, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> If you travel far enough you'll be on your way back home


That's an actual mindfvck. Well done *hand clapping*


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Alex234 said:


> That's an actual mindfvck. Well done *hand clapping*


Wish I could take credit. I heard it in a Tom Waits song :/


----------



## Alex234 (Oct 6, 2017)

Anybody have any dank memes to share?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

333


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Writinggg anything in this thread.

I am writinggg, anything in this* threaaaaaaad*.

I am writing,
I am writing,
Iiiiii ammmmmm writing,
I am writinggggg anything in this thread

Lemons.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Peaches.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Bananas


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I am a miserable, miserable person.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I am a miserable, miserable person.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You and me in this moment, feels like magic only.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No wonder I like posting on this thread. It elicits the same feeling as it did when I kept posting random things on Facebook a long time ago. It's read by everyone, _and no one._


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

"I'll have a Krabby patty.."

"How original"

"And with Xtra onions"

"Daring today aren't we.."


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

https://www.depressioncomix.com/posts/363/

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll have 2 numbah naines


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Add the freyes


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Kind of hoping that I get to have some time alone later. I am tired of being reminded as to why I'm in the position I am in with myself and it reflects on with those surrounding me...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Walked outside, too bright, walked inside


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Too bright for shades even!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Try these.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You could look at five eclipses at once with those ones!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

> Try these.


Or


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I see your five eclipses and raise you a solar flare


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What happened to love? Peace? People are just lost in the dark it seems.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> What happened to love? Peace? People are just lost in the dark it seems.


I guess people get bored too easily.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sometimes it feels like I was born in the wrong century.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Sometimes it feels like I was born in the wrong century.


Me too.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Me three, yes it's nice to have all these modern comforts but they all come with a price.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> I guess people get bored too easily.


People never learn until its too late.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

CNikki said:


> Apparently, someone I've known had their relationship status 'single' just a week ago. Now I see it as 'engaged.'
> 
> Oy vey.


:lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Getting ready to try VR for the first time. Just another reason to sit on my *** more instead of going outside.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


So true.



tea111red said:


> :lol


:lol Indeed. Meanwhile, I'm lucky if I can have a successful date. What can I say?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

CNikki said:


> :lol Indeed. Meanwhile, I'm lucky if I can have a successful date. What can I say?


lol, i would be lucky to even get to the part of arranging a date.....i am that pitiful. :haha

:stu

dating and relationship stuff mystifies me.....


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

buddies:* geeking out about movies of the 80s and 90s and their respective actors/actresses, books, LOTR, video games, and sports.*
me thinking to myself: *Why are these people so well-versed about these things; what have I been doing with my life?*


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm a goner
Somebody catch my breath
I'm a goner
Somebody catch my breath
I wanna be known by you
I wanna be known by you

*song stuck on repeat in my head over and over* :b


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Looks like I got a sunburn today. Hope it turns into a tan. I could use one.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Used to get drunk with my friends and sing along with this song in my friend's dad's garage that was equipped with a mic and nice sound system. We were allowed to smoke, drink and get high, even do a line or two of meth, as long as we only played classic rock. Oh, this was when I was 11 or 12. Always brings me back to the good ol' days that made so much more sense.


----------



## Hidingyourpain (Oct 8, 2017)

I have never felt this alone 
This helpless
This hopeless
Even though lately so many Come and go....
Come and gone
Carry on 
Carry on

Pretending your fine 
How are you?
Well they honestly don't really want to know.

When all you truly are alone is alone.
All together and alone 
Staring at our phones.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crunchy and Munchy, gimme gimme gimme


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Zima. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I have to praise you like I should


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't see nothing wrong with a little crunch and munch


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I like DreamWorks animation better than Disney. New Disney movies are overrated.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Butter Baby


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Stop trying to get me drunk.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drink! Drink it down!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Waka Waka


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's pretty bad this time around.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A butter baby would slide right out. Wouldn't even have to push.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My kindergartener nephew sometimes comes to me while I'm on the computer to see if I'm playing StarCraft II.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ayy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I woke up too early.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Maybe you need to go to bed earlier


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Whoof


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I tried, but someone wouldn't let me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

That person must be a real duckhead.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I woke up too early.





funnynihilist said:


> Maybe you need to go to bed earlier





funnynihilist said:


> Whoof





SamanthaStrange said:


> I tried, but someone wouldn't let me.





funnynihilist said:


> That person must be a real duckhead.


Hmmm...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

how
are
you
supposed
to 
get
faith
?

what about inspiration?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

If a frog had pockets. It would carry a knife and kill the snake that tried to eat it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quit using clap emoji's after every word


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:clap


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

BLAHHH why do I do this to myself. I'm better than this, and so are all of you random people on the internet.
This is not a truck stop in the pursuit of happiness.
I need to get one of those self driving Tesla cars.
Too many distractions and not enough doing...and now i'm going crazy again, thanks old friend. I never missed you.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

ANXIETY! *drums*
ANXIETY! *drums*
Hey anxietyyy, why do you hate me?
You do nothing for me, why can't you seeeeee (that I hate you?)?

...ANXIETY! *drums*
ANXIETY! *drums*


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nicotine and Gravy


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Birdie want a cookie?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

depression just sucks the life out of you, doesn't it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It stank


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

_the world is a vampire_






I'm pretty sure this is how I feel..like RIGHT NOW. So I just posted what I felt RIGHT NOW! Heh.

Honestly, I don't have anything to offer the world except if someone desperately needed to know how to say "at he end of the street" in Russian. That's it. I stink. This blows. Not that learning blows, it's that I can offer nothing but depressed robotic man hours and more depression, living like some demon in a house there for centuries and it it opens and closes doors at night and you're just like, fug get out of here, leave me alone, and flush the goddanged toilet, why do you only come out at night and never communicate. What do you eat? What do you want?! And in my ghostly voice, it's nothing but a loop.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Windayyy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

♫ San Miguel Oktoberfest 
Raise your mugs, this is the best ♪
Tara na magparty na, 
Oktoberfest na! ♪♫


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to make that video, hope I can get some quiet time somehow.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I can _has_ a Marshadow code from GameStop?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

*moons the thread* whhhhhaaaaaaa?


----------



## Liviboo (Oct 9, 2017)

I am the Princess of Procrastination.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

First snow of the year. I better get out there and walk in it a little to get used to the cold.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

$1


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

_I'm your boyfriend now, Nancy.









_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Whip it good!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rah


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ugh. Only one instance of the event PKMN per copy of a game. Sucks. At least I _has_ a Marshadow now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Twice? What are the odds?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Bleh, what a life


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Yeah, like being told to "Just relax" when you're agitated. Hate that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

SofaKing said:


> Yeah, like being told to "Just relax" when you're agitated. Hate that.


Yes, that is equally annoying.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crickets


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stop the crickets!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Watch out! She's a' gonna blow.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I was more interesting.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> First snow of the year. I better get out there and walk in it a little to get used to the cold.


Sounds crazy. I was thinking how Colorado gets so cold...even though I've never been


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> _I'm your boyfriend now, Nancy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best Nightmare. Directed and written by Wes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

cinto said:


> The best Nightmare. Directed and written by Wes.


Absolutely. I watch it every October.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Crisigv said:


> I wish I was more interesting.


Well, you are cool to me


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

cinto said:


> Well, you are cool to me


Lol, even on here I'm a loser.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Might I be so rude as to beg use of your water receptacle?
_I can has a bucket?_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dango


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Going to start attending a technical vocational course starting later. I just hope I won't go crazy. Again.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

Amon said:


> Dango


you had to make me remember this freaking song... now the water works will start

dango dango dango dango dango daikazoku 
dango dango dango dango dango daikazoku

....


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

cinto said:


> Sounds crazy. I was thinking how Colorado gets so cold...even though I've never been


It was 20 degrees yesterday.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:banana


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The pain and the hurt are still there. Wish it never arrived to that point, but I'm too trusting and invests too easily.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I left some pizza dough out overnight and now it smells strong like beer. I hope my breakfast pizza doesn't give me a beer buzz. That would be horrible. *cough*


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ill get my cure, wait in the car
i wont remember, who you are


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Instantly regrets initiating chat.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Why is it just so difficult to see things in a positive light?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wish I didn't constantly feel like a screw up.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Wish I didn't constantly feel like a screw up.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crim


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Don't think I've ever seen someone wear the classic Adidas track pants, with the classic sneakers worn together, kinda stuck in my mind now.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Please let this be a joke... :sus


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

There must be more


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

But I don't care what's in your hair,
I just wanna know what's on your mind,
I used to say, "I wanna die before I'm old,"
But because of you I might think twice.

I don't care what's in your hair,
I just wanna know what's on your mind,
I used to say, "I wanna die before I'm old,"
But because of you I might think twice.

Yeah, yeah, yeah!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wtf?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey spanky!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Your post count is 3,*666*, how appropriate. >


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

the mark of the beast is actually based on gematria. If you use greek, then the number is indeed 666. However, if you use the latin, the mark of the beast is 616. do with that what you will


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

novalax said:


> the mark of the beast is actually based on gematria. If you use greek, then the number is indeed 666. However, if you use the latin, the mark of the beast is 616. do with that what you will


We could compromise for like 630...
That number seems plenty evil when the alarm goes off in the morning. Lol.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> We could compromise for like 630...
> That number seems plenty evil when the alarm goes off in the morning. Lol.


640.5122949639609...take it or leave it

(btw, I feel your pain about early mornings I'm up pretty much around the same time)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh Spike, you know we don't have time for that ****.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nene


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

novalax said:


> 640.5122949639609...take it or leave it
> 
> (btw, I feel your pain about early mornings I'm up pretty much around the same time)


I can live with that. We'll call it "The Number Of The Yeast"!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

My goal is to climb this next summer.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Wish I can learn about course material without it being politicized.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I suppose you thought we were having sex there, didn't you? Well, we weren't. We're just discussing the rules to Jenga.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:wtf


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Too much mental input and not enough outlets to help me interpret it all. Partially why I'm anxiety-ridden.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Damn.....


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't want to eat anymore. I can't make myself eat properly and I feel disgusting.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Time for a snack. Or something. :lol



Crisigv said:


> I don't want to eat anymore. I can't make myself eat properly and I feel disgusting.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quick


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She's like a leach, slowly draining me.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

novalax said:


> 640.5122949639609...take it or leave it
> 
> (btw, I feel your pain about early mornings I'm up pretty much around the same time)


How good is your memory Nova?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Laundry day is a very dangerous day.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That's some ****ed up & creepy ****, man. :um


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

^Are u referring to what I think you're referring to


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe...


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

^I think I know what you people are talking about.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

^ Scrambled eggs with hash brown


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Exactly


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

konas8 said:


> How good is your memory Nova?


lol idk, I've been told its pretty good. why?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> I can live with that. We'll call it "The Number Of The Yeast"!


I think this is the beginning of something special!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I see why people get so stressed out around the holidays lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I see why people get so stressed out around the holidays lol.


The holidays aren't for a while yet.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

can someone kill me please?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

the cheat said:


> You know the deal. You kill me, I kill you.


Sure thing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> The holidays aren't for a while yet.


Oh no Christmas shopping has commenced .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

'Morning


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wrenwren


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Now it's hot in here. I'm never satisfied.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

History became legend. Legend became myth. Myth became _Mythbusters. _


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

i like cheese.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's coming


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Reek!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

men


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

anything


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wawer


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well ummmm, welllllll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

How am I supposed to feel like I'm worth anything?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> How am I supposed to feel like I'm worth anything?


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It's raining again, it feels more like spring than fall. :sus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Same thing over


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I need to finish this script.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm way behind on my movie watching.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I have no idea what I'm doing...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I like a good almond


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Having no headphone jack's a good idea now that the Pixel 2s don't have it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

On the wings of love
Up and above the clouds
The only way to fly
Is on the wings of love


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Rain, rain come today
Let not the little children play


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

help im bored


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Good morning, sunshine.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Get that thing out of here! Too bright!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Something something something something something


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow, that was really profound.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nothing nothing nothing nothing nothing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

My happiness is directly proportional to the number of notifications I have when I open SAS.

Also, my confidence is directly proportional to the number of replies my threads get. On the other had, it is indirectly proportional to the number of people that I like who have added me to their ignore list. This inverse relationship is exponential as ****.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:squeeze

Oops, I forgot the notification, which defeated the whole purpose, haha. 
@geraltofrivia


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :squeeze
> 
> Oops, I forgot the notification, which defeated the whole purpose, haha.
> @geraltofrivia


Thanks :squeeze


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cartoon binge


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In hindsight, completing EarthBound when I was a child without any walkthroughs would surely count as a huge achievement.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ I think I got the same fortune.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

last christmas i gave you my heart


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The very next day, you gave it away. 



Damn re-gifter.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

02bwheh3ebbe


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Why did my soup canned give me more juice than ingredient?>: (
Stupid Light Progresso.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

First was water now fire.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

You will get something after reading this.
There is a glass of water.
Just one.
Now there is some bread.
A bit.
A fish accidently turned sideways when it flipped over into the sea through a hole in the cupboard from the house on top of the hill.
If you had some crayons, you could wish for a guitar to try out for the olympics.
There is an error. It is not to be seen, but if you put your ear close enough to the sky, you may speak for the tigers that ran away into a library to find a swimming pool on the day after the original time that a catapult decided it was a good idea to give an idea to the window cleaner.
If you have the answer for 5+5 written down on a piece of paper to either your left or your right, but only sometimes above you and rarely ever below, then you may forget what time of year it is after a car goes "meow" near the sun after the sun flipped upside down, for the future past of the yellow chocolate bar wrappers.
Add all that together, and you get nonsense.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

ffs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ronco Products Division


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Turn the page, wash your hands.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pop


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tramp Stamp Bonanza!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dais


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

anything


...I know, but it makes me giggle


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

People are so weird


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

Whoever said money can't buy happiness is right. You can't buy a human emotion that'll just appear in your brain.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Maybe if I finally learn Spanish, I'll just retire to a Spanish speaking country. Maybe go visit Costa Rica to see how they'd welcome me as a retiree.

Hasta la vista, bebe!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

You know someone's desperate for company when they offer you free food.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alpha Tauri said:


> You know someone's desperate for company when they offer you free food.


But does it work?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Crisigv I guess not always. Maybe for some people it will. I'm having second thoughts going out &#128517;


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Cool Cat likes to boogie-woogie. ;-(


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alpha Tauri said:


> @Crisigv I guess not always. Maybe for some people it will. I'm having second thoughts going out &#128517;


Lol! I was getting ready to pack up some food and seeing who I could find.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Crisigv Haha! Maybe it'll work for you


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alpha Tauri said:


> @Crisigv Haha! Maybe it'll work for you


Lol, thanks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lala


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not likely.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Blip bleep boop boo beep beep boop boop whoop whoop 

I don't know why I wrote this haha.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

RIP Gord Downie, Canada will miss you. I'm so glad I got to see the Hip live.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When u see a username and u instantly get irritated


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey Biff, I bought a NIN CD at a thrift store lol


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm sure High Sierra's bugs will be fixed... Eventually!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> Hey Biff, I bought a NIN CD at a thrift store lol


Which one?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Which one?


The Fragile, 2CD set


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> The Fragile, 2CD set


:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When in doubt don't do it.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I want a fiddle leaf fig


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ficus.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

_Like a wisp you pass while we exchange
Greetings of transience, but still I
Could sense your odor, forever strange
Yet sweet; your pretty profile; that eye
And those beautiful parted lips that
I so wish I could touch to my own.
The way you come up to me and rub
My back gently makes this ripped heart sewn.

And again, whenever you're in range,
This heart flutters and it could just die,
Right there, blow right out of it's own flange.
But away you go and thus I sigh,
And want to weep and return my hat
To my head from the pants that had grown
In your presence. I glare whence you sat
That morning-again, my heart is blown._


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck. Facebook thinks that I'd like to add some account of a baby. 🤢


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Take it one day at a time Kevin.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

One pancake and three scrambled eggs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3 pancakes and no eggs.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

And a pear tree.  :grin2:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

You forgot the partridge family.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't know how I haven't gone insane with how my life has been all these years. Then again maybe I am and I don't realize it. That'll explain why I randomly burst out laughing for no reason every once in while.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rizzo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

There are worse things I could do.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, that is literally like the worse thing you could do


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

It's crazy how some members on here have their own groupies, internet forums really are something else....


----------



## Pastille (Oct 19, 2017)

You possessed me like a locket, shining and gold,
And turned me to rust, worthless and old


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Baki


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

It's my name day today and here I am, coughing and sniffling into a tissue every 5 minutes... what fun :lol


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I just took 3 shots of rum like there's no tomorrow, not knowing what chaos and fallout tomorrow or what the next few days or weeks will bring. Fallout that will  possibly impact me for the next few years. But yeah, things from here on out could be stressful and torturing.



Lohikaarme said:


> It's my name day today and here I am, coughing and sniffling into a tissue every 5 minutes... what fun :lol


What's a name day?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> What's a name day?


In my country there's a tradition of celebrating calendar name days, sort of like birthdays. It's not supposed to be a big deal normally, we usually "celebrate" it by receiving confectionery/small gifts by family/friends or just using it as another excuse to go out, heheh :grin2: As I see it it's more about spending time with your loved ones of course, truthfully--nobody cares that much about the material stuff (I would expect :O).


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Lohikaarme said:


> In my country there's a tradition of celebrating *calendar name days*, sort of like birthdays. It's not supposed to be a big deal normally, we usually "celebrate" it by receiving confectionery/small gifts by family/friends or just using it as another excuse to go out, heheh :grin2: As I see it it's more about spending time with your loved ones of course, truthfully--nobody cares that much about the material stuff (I would expect :O).


Never heard of this. Looked it up, it sounds pretty interesting. Yeah it sounds like a commercial holiday like Valentines Day.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

1


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I thought she was leaving at 7:30 ugh


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> It's my name day today and here I am, coughing and sniffling into a tissue every 5 minutes... what fun :lol


Happy name day! Maybe someone will make you some soup as a gift.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I want to change what happened this very night 10 years ago. But can't.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> Happy name day! Maybe someone will make you some soup as a gift.


Thank you! You've given me an idea, maybe I'll go make some later


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Alrighty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Looking for confident men on a SA forum? Sounds like a plan.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Not scammy at all! Lol


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

And _naughty_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, some of you are naughty!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

:wink2:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah! I'm clean.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cages


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

They deleted her post, now she'll never find a confident and naughty man!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

And here I was waiting and ready with my catfish food, damn.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ah well


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Strong women intimidate boys... and excite men.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Guess it depends on your definition of "strong" lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Not likely that I'll find someone who gives a crap about me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This is becoming bothersome


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i dreamed i flirted w/ this guy i see through work. 

probably triggered by him smiling again irl.

what is he smiling for

lol :stu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Brink me coffeex


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Love ain't polite


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hashtag my pants, mother****er!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Good work, Harry. Dumbledore will be pleased!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

_que j'l'ai tellement dans la peau_ i wanted to write that earlier but i didn't so I'll write it now. I missed him so much that day. So much I was singing a controversial old French song that was written about a woman who loves a man and one of the lyrics (translated) are "He hits me, he takes my money" ..im like what......

Why the heck did I let him rush me like that at work, I'm all working my butt off and hurrying when I realize I get paid the exact same whether the workflow is a lot or whatever. Fake coworker, don't tell me to hurry up, it needs to get done when you just gonna go home like I just didn't work til the very last minute of the shift. Wow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This ain't the dot thread, buddy.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Today is not my day for hiking. First I couldn't get away because the kittens were following/trying to trip me, so I went back inside and exited another door to trick them. Then I get about a block away and the neighbor's puppies apparently escaped because they started following me. I walked for a few blocks thinking they'd get distracted, but they kept following me like I was their owner lol. Followed me all the way back home up to the door. Now I'm just trying to wait them out. I wonder if they were colluding with the kittens.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Next come the birds.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Table and 4 chairs $55.00


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's the end


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

My only friend, the end.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

i'll never look into your eyes, again


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Creepy dolls at night


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:heart


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The puppies caught me trying to escape again. They're good.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i lost 140 hairs today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You counted them? :um


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

yup, mostly while showering.

please stop falling out


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Having a party by myself this fine Saturday night


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm being held hostage in my own house by kittens and puppies. It sounds cute, and it is, but it's also keeping me from burning calories.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Having a party by myself this fine Saturday night


Me too!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

mt moyt said:


> yup, mostly while showering.
> 
> please stop falling out


I just hope you didn't save them.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@funnynihilist Cheers!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Replacing the window motor in my driver's side door today. Just waiting around for it to be delivered. Lol


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm Cool Cat, and I love all kids!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

****ing annoying


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You are in a dark place, plankton


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

****, it's only 7:20


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Its dawm, I'm awake after a dream bah!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> Replacing the window motor in my driver's side door today. Just waiting around for it to be delivered. Lol


Cool. Interesting job in removing the door card, plastic behind it to get to the door motor.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> Cool. Interesting job in removing the door card, plastic behind it to get to the door motor.


Everything went ok. The plastic sheet was just held in place by sticky goo. I actually went ahead and replace the whole regulator assembly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to get my priorities straight.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> Everything went ok. The plastic sheet was just held in place by sticky goo. I actually went ahead and replace the whole regulator assembly.


Good to hear. 

Some cut the plastic sheet with a box cutter, then tape it back up.

Usually find have to pull the door card, plastic sheet off when window doesn't want to roll up or down (gets stuck due to sticky arm assembly).


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Damn these people with no sense of urgency constantly wasting my time.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i just listened to a song i havent heard in ages, that reminded me of when i had friends. going on the subway at night, and listening to my ipod. looking forward to meeting my friends, and seeing a concert or whatever. feeling nervous too but i knew it would turn out alright.
now i have nothing, just looking to get a job because thats what i have to do. sucks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

"When I was 17, I lost my virginity to a female extraterrestrial," begins 72-year-old David Huggins. "That's all I can say about it."

At least he's got that going for him.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> "When I was 17, I lost my virginity to a female extraterrestrial," begins 72-year-old David Huggins. "That's all I can say about it."
> 
> At least he's got that going for him.


Lucky guy. I hear they get really freaky once they get you back to their space ship.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blaaaaark


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

On a scale of 0 to 10 for socializing, dead people score a zero. I score about a 1.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

unsocial lego said:


> On a scale of 0 to 10 for socializing, dead people score a zero. I score about a 1.


wow i like this. i definitely can relate.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey droog


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Anyone who saw this movie as a kid should laugh...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Petz


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I also like the one where Elf is re-cut as a horror movie, haha.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I also like the one where Elf is re-cut as a horror movie, haha.


IT is my favorite so far. I already posted it in another thread, but I doubt I'll get banned for posting it again...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whaiiii


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rugglestein Carpeting and Tile


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I sit here month after month wondering why my life has gone nowhere yet. Why can't I meet new people? blah.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jerked Jelly


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Things probably aren't going to go anywhere w/ this person. :/ 

wth am i going to get lucky


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've watched a lot of motivational videos/scenes/speeches. I may have found one that sticks.


----------



## stellabelly (Sep 6, 2017)

Life is about making an impact, not making an income. --Kevin Kruse


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Cool Cat likes to rock and roll!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Sol and Mary Schrodinger Endowment For The Enrichment Of The Mind Fund


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like rain a comin'


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Kung dili pa ko talawan, dugay ra ko'ng nagpakamatay! ️


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dark and rainy day... fits my usual mood. :rain


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Too much anxiety because I have to go get an EEG machine attached to me today, and keep it on for two days, before my actual "surgery". Probably better go for a long walk.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

We lefties are the only ones in our _right minds_. BA DUM TSSS!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm loading up on foods rich in trans fat right before a cardiologist appointment. How ironic is that?

I am doing it to help with my appointment anxiety, but if I have a stroke or heart attack at the appointment I will probably have to confess.


----------



## EternalCarrot (Apr 24, 2016)

Calm down. Everything will be okay


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Let's hear it for Lefties!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

*left handed high five*


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Pudding


somehow that comment reminded me of this:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Puddins!!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Shakira, Shakira por favor!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hips Don't Lie.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ickus


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Coincidence said:


> how are these two girls sisters? both are attractive, but they look completely different
> as if they are from two different continents.


Probably different fathers, but they do have the same facial features. Nose, lips, chin etc...


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Coincidence said:


> how are these two girls sisters? both are attractive, but they look completely different
> as if they are from two different continents.


Are you a fan of Valentina? If you look at them close though, they resemble each other. I've asked myself that one too, but then I saw their similarities...like their facial structures.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Coincidence said:


> i love muay thai but, im not exactly a ufc fan
> 
> i love antonina :heart


She can shoot me any time she likes. At least I'll die happy.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This site can really be sad sometimes


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

My friend just sent me a cringey fan fiction, so I just got her back by sending her a cringey fan fiction.

No joke.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

on a long enough timeline the survival rate for everyone drops to zero


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> This site can really be sad sometimes


:yes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think the post limit should apply in the Just For Fun section. >


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't think the post limit should apply in the Just For Fun section. >


That's precisely why they have it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Spamantha.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for the way I am, I'm sorry I can't be perfect, I never meant to be so cold.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yammer


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

dook


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pass the wiffie!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Okay Google, what's the Normal Balance of Owner's Equity?


----------



## boxerfangg1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Of all the things I've lost I miss my mind the most.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Do you think my EEG tech will notice if I watched porn while I was wearing it lol? She said to continue with my normal daily activities.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yay got that email I was expecting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

To anyone who thinks they can hurt my feelings, I say this: You have to have feelings in the first place. I lost mine in the war of the sexes back in 2010.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh, uh, that'll leave a mark. You need me, Billy Mays!


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Coincidence said:


>


I wish a girl would run to me like that :serious:


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

turd


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't know what to do.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

So, keeping in mind that the sky is up, what if said sky came down to street level?

Would you run circles around the clouds, be scared and amazed, or just go for a walk with your pet goldfish on a lead?

Personally, I would probably time travel back to 1426 and walk until I found a cave that said "Hey, why are you in here?"

Why? because I would like to tell them that in the future, the sky falls to street level randomly, and also because there may be a way to prevent it in the future. Probably not, but yeah.

Then again, I might just watch a DVD.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I need to stop visiting this site for real so I can get something done again. I'm going to have to be an ******* and get myself banned because I don't have the will power to stay logged out without feeling bad for not talking to certain people anymore. Might as well ban me now and save us all the trouble.


----------



## A River In Norway (Oct 19, 2017)

Have you ever died before you died?
I do every time i go on a walk and
a car is going double the speed limit down
Maple Avenue, which is not uncommon for a slow lifed small town ironically.
Due to my obsessive polar thoughts
of being terrified of death and my growing number of suicide attempts,
the whole time until right before it passes me
I just know its going to hit me. 
I'm going to die and i watch the car for mere seconds,
before my mind goes blank. 
I'm dead.
Of course, i am not actually hit
the car passes and i'm still on the sidewalk.
It takes a moment before my mind 
returns back to my brain which is preoccupied with keeping my legs moving
because it wasn't aware of it's death.
Is it normal to die before you're dead?
No, i know my multiple anxiety disorders comes up with morbid, bizarre scenarios
none of which ever happen.
But when I hear of near death experiences where people think they're dying,
(which let me be clear, I KNOW the car was destine to plow me)
don't you see the movie of your life played out as
one last tribute
to your short, trivial blink of existance?
I don't. I'm just dead. 
Maybe this is symbolic of how little I've actually done in my life
I'm so chronically uninspired and bored that my mind just knows
that there isn't anything worth reflecting.
Or maybe I'm hiding the fact I'm an atheist from myself,
and what you see before you die is just a projection of what you believed
in your active life? 
Agnosticism has always felt too neutral for my black in white logic anyway.
Maybe I never saw my movie because I'm simply too scared to accept death
so I reject the idea. If i ignore it then it'll go away, right?
Not that that's actually ever worked before, but what is rationality?
Maybe I actually did get hit and I'm watching my movie right now?
Maybe, but most likely, 
I should probably get some sleep and back on some meds 
because I think too far into the theoretics of even my simple daily walks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That was fun


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm starting to think those folks wake up in the morning and go hunting for something they know will offend them, drama queens these days!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Deh


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

that was 10 years ago, that was 10 years ago, that was 10 years ago, that was 10 years ago, that was 10 years ago, that was 10 years ago,​


----------



## keomuo (Oct 20, 2017)

My mind is blank now. I cannot write now.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blech


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Introducing Amazon Clam, a tasty way to store your data.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LostinReverie said:


> Sigh


Missed you! :squeeze:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

im starting to obesss....



http://imgur.com/BKhq3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boogie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dark day out


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Meh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ugh.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This place is crowded


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Have no problem getting only 4 hrs of sleep..but getting 8hrs and I gotz a hard time waking up


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I quit life. It's too hard.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, wow.....i almost didn't notice that brown guy's face.



http://imgur.com/LDfNY


O_O

oh...sorry. bad me.

edit: i guess it's not that bad. i was just staring at other parts. :blush


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

tea111red said:


> lol, wow.....i almost didn't notice that brown guy's face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF did I just watch? :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> WTF did I just watch? :lol


lol

i still have that tab open from earlier..... :hide


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, i'd be defenseless.

okay...shutting up for now.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

tea111red said:


> lol
> 
> i still have that tab open from earlier..... :hide


I noticed a certain logo on the bottom right...you got the link to the full video?...i'm asking for a friend...


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

This is what real music sounds like.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hmm duplicate?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Facial hair is so hard to manage.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't want to die; I just wish I could cease existing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Same.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Difference


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Indifferent


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Didn't realize the bottle of liquid creamer said refrigerate after opening, because I left it in the cupboard for 3 days afterward. haha


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

cinto said:


> Didn't realize the bottle of liquid creamer said refrigerate after opening, because I left it in the cupboard for 3 days afterward. haha


Coffee is better black anyway. ;P


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> Coffee is better black anyway. ;P


It can be, but I saw Coffee Mate for a buck so I figured why not


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Coffee cake.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

pound cake.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A pound of cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dang the aftermath of that firecracker factory explosion is gruesome..they were literally burnt to a crisp


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I should have waited for Computer Systems Servicing instead. Accounting's not my cup of tea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naaaaa


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Borderline
Dead inside
I don't mind
Falling to pieces


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Senior year abroad


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A squirrel left a nut mess on the patio


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

RIP Conrad Hilton


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When bad stuff happens nowadays I just smile.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Scaret me!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boot!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I can't make the world fair and caring doesn't help.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

"You wanna make things right? Too bad, nothing is ever right."


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't think I've heard my furnace come on.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

look at all those chickens


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Happy Halloween?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Happy Halloween?


Why not? Lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3%


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

"You look thinner." or "You lost weight."
Most people would take this as a complement. For me, it just means I look more gaunt than usual.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

33.3


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok, so habit got the best of me and yay, im up until daylight. So anyway.. diner chef. (He's actually a cook) Diner dude serves up some pancakes to go and adds some to-go butter. Im all excited because i haven't tried any of the breakfast food from this diner. I see that he filled the little ketchup cups all the way to the top with pure butter to go. Who needs that much butter? Then i thought, I like his style. It's a crap ton of butter. And that's why i creep into that place every once in a while.  ****... go to sleep girl!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been drinking a lot of coke zero lately...not sure if thats good or bad.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

coeur_brise said:


> Ok, so habit got the best of me and yay, im up until daylight. So anyway.. diner chef. (He's actually a cook) Diner dude serves up some pancakes to go and adds some to-go butter. Im all excited because i haven't tried any of the breakfast food from this diner. I see that he filled the little ketchup cups all the way to the top with pure butter to go. Who needs that much butter? Then i thought, I like his style. It's a crap ton of butter. And that's why i creep into that place every once in a while.  ****... go to sleep girl!


In my experience, diners usually give out way too much butter for pancakes. Lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:wife


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Chocolate TV's won't make you able to watch TV, but they do taste nice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Great concert tonight


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

unsocial lego said:


> look at all those chickens


Like... regular chickens?

(Cool people will get this)



Kevin001 said:


> Great concert tonight


What concert?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish I could just do all the nothing I want to do indefinitely.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Muffinhead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...it rubs the lotion on it's skin or else it gets a hose again...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> What concert?


Country concert...didn't go but the traffic was crazy plus saw a lot of people passing through work that was going.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Go back to sleep FN


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm so tired of everything.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I'm so tired of everything.


Me too. :sigh


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My borther is so smart. When the iPad first launched, he made a joke about it being a gigantic iPhone. Though, now tablets are all the rage. But then he made the joke that phones will get bigger and bigger while SD cards will get smaller and smaller. Lol. Omg. The iPhone X, even bigger, more tech-y phone. In a w years, the iPhone XXXXL. Almost as big as MacBook air! Man, things never got so convenient. I'll be carrying that around in my specialized iPhone holder on my chest for easy access.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eek


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Creek


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

what happened to the ghost inside my pillow
for days and days where did you go



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think it would be better if I was a stone cold *****, at least I'd have a real reason for people to hate me. I just want to be normal and for people to like me, but no one does.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@SamanthaStrange :rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Some days it amazes me just how blessed other people are. The good stuff just comes to them naturally.
Doesn't matter if they are a good person or whatever, they gonna get the blessings anyway.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

"Is that you, John Wayne? Is this me?"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ONLY removing my posts i see


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i guess that senior citizen couple or whatever i accidentally walked in on last week that broke up (or whatever) the other day got back together. :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm having anxiety about wearing cat ears to work tomorrow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tomorrow


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am not enjoying this whole "friendship" thing anymore. The excitement from when we first met feels like it is slowly fading away.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am not enjoying this whole "friendship" thing anymore. The excitement from when we first met feels like it is slowly fading away.


That's standard...you'll have to work extra hard when this turns into a long distance relationship. Sorry man, I know these feels too well.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

Mc Borg said:


> Like... regular chickens?
> 
> (Cool people will get this)


Eraserhead?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

What are you doing?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:evil :banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Evil Banana


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mc Borg said:


> Like... regular chickens?
> 
> (Cool people will get this)


*doesn't get it*


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My eyes are always watering at this point. I guess they know I'm just going to end up crying.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Halloween 75% off!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why do I keep messing up..ugh.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://goo.gl/Tss9GL

:mushy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> iAmCodeMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am not enjoying this whole "friendship" thing anymore. The excitement from when we first met feels like it is slowly fading away.
> ...


Good to know.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ugh. Why?! :blank


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Modern life is mostly mental masturbation.

That is one reason why people seem so unhappy.

Because we haven't evolved to live like this.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i want a friend, but my problem is that i wont be able to be a friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The Pokémon Company used Hype. It's super effective! Got my mood skyrocketing instantly.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Phoom


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> https://goo.gl/Tss9GL
> 
> :mushy


You're such a nerd :laugh:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> You're such a nerd :laugh:


And proud  :laugh:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rimm Rimm


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i searched something on google and the related results had nothing to do with what i searched. even stranger, the results contained this person's name from work.

really weird.

also, he really lit up when he saw me today and the look on his face reminded me of this >>> :mushy . warmed my heart, lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

At least my cat wants me around.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fredonia NY


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Just leave it, leave it


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

And one final thought for the day: beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beans


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I've long since lost track of what they're talking about but they're all laughing now; I should laugh too - ha ha ha. I want to go home. Fcuk, are they ordering another bottle? At least none of them are smoking this time. This place is an introvert's nightmare.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sister's friend came in to pee...awkward.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I just don't get it.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm just a joke to people. Better off dropping 32 stories.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm let it go let it go.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Watching a little Frozen lately Kevin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

xD


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Say goodnight to my bean!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

howdydoo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I need to buy an electric blanket or mattress pad. So cold here at night.


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

jfaoeifj;qwe


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Freeeeeeedom. I'm freeeeee. I wonder if I should start learning Russian again if not, at the very least, the Cyrillic alphabet. How will this enrich my life? Probably won't in any significant way or form, but why not.

Hearing Black Hole Sun brought back some good childhood memories of watching that girl barf up vanilla ice cream. Good times.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Mountain lions are now my new favorite animals.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

"I opened my eyes
And looked up at the rain,
And it dripped in my head
And flowed into my brain,
And all that I hear as I lie in my bed
Is the sli****y-slosh of the rain in my head.

I step very softly,
I walk very slow,
I can't do a handstand--
I might overflow,
So pardon the wild crazy thing I just said--
I'm just not the same since there's rain in my head."


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

That kid kicked sand in cool cats face!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Callsign said:


> They have interesting screams. Or a mating call, scream.


Little bit cuter:


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

This is the part where everything's getting me pissed off.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Does she "really" like me? Or is she telling me that to be "nice" to me?

She will probably get bored of me being "nice" and start ignoring me too... Just like nearly everyone else did in the past aside from family and a couple close friends.

Sorry SAS, feeling empty again and needed to vent. No big deal. Really.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm here for my morning dose of pain and frustration. Any takers?


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I need to buy an electric blanket or mattress pad. So cold here at night.


got you covered!


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Lohikaarme said:


>


no more swimming in the ocean?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Still need to change that appointment date.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Rainy and gloomy outside, matches my mood.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

T____T I didn't win the lottery before my Birthday T____T

New goal: To Win after my Birthday.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

have to show him something to try to get his help w/ something, got to try to not look too ugly. 

if i go through w/ it anyway. haha.

i'm nervous.... :afr

afraid of not being able to speak/choking on my words. :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

the funny thing is is that i think he gets nervous around me, too. doesn't fully stop me from feeling nervous, though. haha.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah.... don't know if i'm going to be able to go through w/ this. uke :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


:lol :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

tea111red said:


> :lol :squeeze


:lol But seriously, good luck.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol But seriously, good luck.


i think i lost the energy and motivation to do it...again. 

all this worrying, looking lousy, and only having crappy things to wear drained me..... :no

i don't want to burden him, either.

:stu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lala


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

why was i ever born? :sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

tea111red said:


> i think i lost the energy and motivation to do it...again.
> 
> all this worrying, looking lousy, and only having crappy things to wear drained me..... :no
> 
> ...


:sigh I wish I had something insightful to say. :squeeze


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> i think i lost the energy and motivation to do it...again.
> 
> all this worrying, looking lousy, and only having crappy things to wear drained me..... :no
> 
> ...


You like him, I can tell.  

The thing is you need to set him at ease. By being nervous he is picking up on it and being nervous himself. Men tend to feed off what they see you are doing.

As long as you are neat looking, I don't think he would mind what you wear.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I wish I knew what to say...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :sigh I wish I had something insightful to say. :squeeze





ANX1 said:


> You like him, I can tell.
> 
> The thing is you need to set him at ease. By being nervous he is picking up on it and being nervous himself. Men tend to feed off what they see you are doing.
> 
> As long as you are neat looking, I don't think he would mind what you wear.


thanks to both of you


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> thanks to both of you


From both of us, you're welcome.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Getting to that point of crossing the threshold before taking leave once again. Usually only takes a certain amount of feeling invisible before I feel the need to disappear and recharge myself.

I'm hoping some day soon it morphs into a sabbatical. Because sometimes **** this place and social media. Not out of some misanthropic bent, but because of how I invariably make myself feel.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

At least when it comes to cancer, there's such a thing as cancer _survivor._ What about for us with MDD and GAD, along with other psychological disorders? This is life-long! It will never go away! :bash


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't think most people I know thought I could make a comeback this time. Including my family and myself. If you saw a picture of me a year ago you wouldn't even recognize me.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Man it took me over an hour to read the first chapter of my comic script. The second chapter was a good 30-45 minute read. By the time I was on chapter 3 I was like "Why is it taking me so long to read this???" 

I wasn't reading it slow. And what I wrote make sense and everything that I wrote is needed. What make this script long is me writing in my characters' gestures and describing an area or thing. 
I have to write it so when I draw everything out I know exactly how everything should be seen and acted out. 


Then again it could just be the chapter itself. I did wrote a lot in my first chapter.....LOL. One of my longest chapter script. Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm starting to realize how futile it is to try and impart wisdom onto someone much younger than you. I must be getting old, and wise. Everyone in their twenties seems to know everything.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Really need my haircut ugh.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wasn't me


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Have to get in my nightly bean....so BEAN!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

O_O


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Chocolatethief (Sep 22, 2017)

o.o


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I haven't felt refreshed from my sleep in a very long time. I always wake up fatigued, in a lot of pain, and very sad.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Missing someone much more than usual tonight. I always do, but some days are more bearable.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

He was a cop and good at his job, but he committed the ultimate sin and testified against other cops gone bad. Cops that tried to kill him but got the woman he loved instead. Framed for murder, now he prowls the badlands, an outlaw hunting outlaws, a bounty hunter, a renegade.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Person in that server needs to stfu already


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

dude


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

why is my head so big


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@mt moyt


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Selfishness


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

My cat's being extra affectionate this morning. At least someone's interested.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suddenly McDonald's fries are starting to taste like garbage to me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^cause they are lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Release le class schedule already


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://culturenlifestyle.com/post/111839508677/the-atlas-of-beauty

The Nepalese and Chilean girls tho :eek


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> ^cause they are lol


I KNEW someone would say this. LOL.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My life is a miserable chain of regrets. I can never make peace with my choices which most of them seemed to be so right at the time of making them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> https://culturenlifestyle.com/post/111839508677/the-atlas-of-beauty
> 
> The Nepalese and Chilean girls tho :eek


Wow, you have great taste. :nerd:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :rain


:frown2: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Its not cool to hear another person announce how much another person has helped them while you know in the past you also helped that person out too. It is like all my help for that person{s} went in vain. 

And on a side note: 
I need new friends/associates/acquaintances new people. One person is someone I knew from High School, om Facebook, who is ok, the other was a friend from a forum who I clashed with many times but now that is in the past. I need better decent people around me. 
There is no friend a good match for me. 
I'm like Adam in the Bible. 
Friend style. 
"There was not found an Friend meet for her." 
LOL


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, i think these people are going to get rid of me in a few weeks. figures. i finally meet some guy i like after over half a decade and i'll probably have to be separated from him before anything "good" happens. :no

i would've left 8 months ago if it were not for this guy. i was getting ready to pull the plug, then i started encountering him more. he gave me energy and put life back into me. really, really helped me do my job.

these people have no idea.....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

*raises glass* here's to living life with zero ****s given.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## tookmostofmytime (Nov 9, 2017)

Just want to get enough posts to private message. But might as well add a poem. I'm not so good at poems but I tried.

The first time we came into this world
We opened our eyes
And we saw light
We didn't know what it was
Why we saw it

As we grew old
We tried to find the answers
As if it was the hardest question in the world
But it's really simple
We were brought to this world to simply exist
To be involved in the on goings of life
To know what existence feels like

So, before we close our eyes
Feel the breeze of the wind 
And the ocean,
Watch the clouds float by,
Look at the enormous mountains, 
Listen to the trees rustle, 
Gaze upon the stars, the universe.
And simply live

Don't forget it all.
Everything and everyone
That made your eyes open wide with wonder.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Cheers to another Friday night


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

20% Sephora sale? Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Classmate filmed me while I was in the front tasked to present something :V 
Sneaky *****


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

"I prefer not to answer"


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I should just stay in bed for the rest of my life.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I hate my life.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I hate my life.


 I can relate, I get this feeling frequently too. Stay strong though :hug It will get better.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

EBecca said:


> I can relate, I get this feeling frequently too. Stay strong though :hug It will get better.


Sorry to hear that, it does suck . Thank you!  :squeeze


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

E onde a sorte ha de te levar, saiba o caminho e o fim mais que chegar. E quiera o dia ser, gentil a tua mao, aberta pra quem e.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

We're trapped in the belly of this horrible machine, and the machine is bleeding to death...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

unsocial lego said:


> I should just stay in bed for the rest of my life.


I was thinking the same thing of myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I want to go but bringing a dish and eating in front of "strangers" makes me panic.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

Crisigv said:


> I was thinking the same thing of myself.


I try but I can't sleep that much unfortunately and have to deal with reality. Awful terrible reality.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

unsocial lego said:


> I try but I can't sleep that much unfortunately and have to deal with reality. Awful terrible reality.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I have become comfortably dumb.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe you're just happy.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Maybe you're just happy.


No, I can be miserable and goofy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That was a Nirvana joke.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That was a Nirvana joke.


I knew that, I was just testing you to make sure it was a Nirvana joke.

Honest. ;P


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Anything
Anything
Any
Any
Anything


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nothing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

So much to do, yet so little motivation.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow its late.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

4am again?!?

Goddamnit!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

way more risks. risks!


----------



## Goto (Nov 10, 2017)

Boum


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I was thinking of something interesting.
But it was only a thought.
And now I've gone and forgot it.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I deserve all the crappy things that happen to me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Was at a café today and thought I saw this girl I was infatuated with back in high school. I tried hard not glance her way again, but the next time I did, she was gone. It's pretty obvious: what I saw was an apparition. Damn ghosts following me around from time to time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Breakie


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I prefer not to work at a gas station but it seems that might be the only place that'll hire me. I gotta keep applying to places or worse yet go in person and ask the manager for a job. Living as a bum seems more appealing as I get older. But then I'd have to beg and that means talk to people. ugh...


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Dogs are my friends! Identify yourself!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

What am I even doing anymore?...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i must've been drunk on love/lust when i wrote this crap on here. :haha


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I just don't see how I'll ever get what I really want. A disappointing life culminating in an unremarkable death.

I'm going out in a blaze of meh.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

LMAO: https://medium.com/@priya_ebooks/solid-dudes-8c744d046b89


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

and replay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

And then it's like I don't exist.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sad to see people hang on to the past.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The Welcome to the NHK opening song is too short!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bakemono


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Braaaaap


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

That Cat Burped Gas In Cat Woman's Face!
That Cat Burped Gas In Cat Woman's Face!
That Cat Burped Gas In Cat Woman's Face!
That Cat Burped Gas In Cat Woman's Face!
That Cat Burped Gas In Cat Woman's Face!
That Cat Burped Gas In Cat Woman's Face!
That Cat Burped Gas In Cat Woman's Face!
That Cat Burped Gas In Cat Woman's Face!
That Cat Burped Gas In Cat Woman's Face!
That Cat Burped Gas In Cat Woman's Face!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes it did


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I wrote that today on Facebook. You can thank me later.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

_Oh how I realized how I wanted time,
Put into perspective, tried so hard to find,
Just for one moment, thought I'd found my way.
Destiny unfolded, I watched it slip away.

Excessive flash points, beyond all reach,
Solitary demands for all I'd like to keep.
Let's take a ride out, see what we can find,
A valueless collection of hopes and past desires.

I never realized the lengths I'd have to go,
All the darkest corners of a sense I didn't know.
Just for one moment, I heard somebody call,
Looked beyond the day in hand, there's nothing there at all.

Now that I've realized how it's all gone wrong,
Gotta find some therapy, this treatment takes too long.
Deep in the heart of where sympathy held sway,
Gotta find my destiny, before it gets too late._

------------

I love Joy Division's lyrics, even if their musical style isn't one of my favorites anymore. I wrote parts of these lyrics in my journal when I was around 16. Still resonates with me, probably even more so today.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Brinx


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If she asks again I'll give it to her, I appreciate her and I'm grateful so not worth the fuss.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> If she asks again I'll give it to her, I appreciate her and I'm grateful so not worth the fuss.


What are you going to give it to her? :O It's important for the sake of this thread you to specify everything. :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sus y said:


> What are you going to give it to her? :O It's important for the sake of this thread you to specify everything. :laugh:


You're crazy lol.

Bill money my mom needs help with.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I want to go somewhere without any people within a 5-kilometer radius and scream, yell, and throw things. Right now.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> You're crazy lol.
> 
> Bill money my mom needs help with.


Ok. We all can calm down now, it's just money lol. :laugh:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Waffle comb


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Ok. We all can calm down now, it's just money lol. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> You're crazy lol.
> 
> Bill money my mom needs help with.


Is she still gambling away her money?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Is she still gambling away her money?


Just bad money management skills. Fast food is huge.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I want to go somewhere without any people within a 5-kilometer radius and scream, yell, and throw things. Right now.


Can I come?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Corpse Bride.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@geraltofrivia It's going to be horrifying to watch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Atatatata


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Previously on Avatar Mystery Incorporated


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lambaste


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

spdkgjz


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Spaghetti, fairies and cardboard paint are all you need to survive a deepsea dance.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sus :stu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Flinging **** at the stars


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

New lady at work has a niece who married a guy almost 20 years older. And her family was okay with it. :sigh


----------



## Almex5 (Nov 16, 2017)

This is Alexis. First to counteract anxiety. Observe your anxiety know where its coming from. Embrace anxiety. If you resist anxiety then you will be more vulnerable to it. Accept it and you will feel calm LASTLY, . Demand More of anxiety. This will help you not worry so much of anxiety and just letting it come to you. The Result is you BUILD Confidence.

:grin2:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

That gym seems like a place to contract hepatitis!
Hope they got someone there mopping up the sweat and skin flakes!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mm skin flakes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Skin Flakes, the breakfast of chumpions!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Everytime I see a drone up in the air, I get this twisted desire to see it shot down.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Still not sure if I should buy that ham.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

do you mean a hamster?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ghost.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Anything
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> Still not sure if I should buy that ham.


Who makes more money per month, you or your mom?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Put it here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Who makes more money per month, you or your mom?


What? Lol She makes 4x as much without even working lol. I'll probably never get as much money as she does ever lol. But all the bills, garnishes, fast food, casino adds up. Her debt might be around 100K who knows.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> What? Lol *She makes 4x as much without even working* lol. I'll probably never get as much money as she does ever lol. But all the bills, garnishes, fast food, casino adds up. Her debt might be around 100K who knows.


Oh god. Yet she still asks you to pay for all this crap? I can see paying a bit for rent but jesus.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Oh god. Yet she still asks you to pay for all this crap? I can see paying a bit for rent but jesus.


The love of money is strong in a lot of people they just want more and more. Is sinful and destructive.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Living dead girl.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Luff


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

"Your daddy's rich and your mom is good looking, SO BE QUIET, KEEP STILL, SHHH! Hush little baby, don't you cry."


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fish are jumpin and the cotton is high


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> The love of money is strong in a lot of people they just want more and more. Is sinful and destructive.


It says a few times in the bible that you should give all your money away, so you are on the right path. If you have any left I'll take it off your hands for you so you can stop sinning so much too.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I have so much to do and I never do it.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Life is like a box of chocolates....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jert


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

One day left


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Release day has come.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I've got my train tracks picked out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> It says a few times in the bible that you should give all your money away, so you are on the right path. If you have any left I'll take it off your hands for you so you can stop sinning so much too.


ok


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange
*wink wink*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Lohikaarme :mushy Perfect way to start my day!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish I could just enjoy the game like I did when I was 10.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to do more


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello! Have a wonderful day, you deserve it, because you are special (anyone who's reading this and wants to take this words for them).


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> @SamanthaStrange
> *wink wink*





SamanthaStrange said:


> @*Lohikaarme* :mushy Perfect way to start my day!


Couple of pervs. Objectifying men that way. Sheesh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beam


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Got that right!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I've got my train tracks picked out.


There's a better alternative.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dab


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Juggs


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

G'night SAS.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broot


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Blah blah blah blah blah HEY!

Fish magnets are going to space

Does anybody know when the cow eats this place?

Place.

Place.

Place.

Oh, hello. Would you like an elephant? sorry, they have all walked off now.

Elephant

Chocolate stuff by the river, watching it sit there on the grass as the river flows nicely in the sunlight.

Could you ever mistake a moth for a camel?

Such things may be unheard of if viewed from afar, for e.g. like Australia.

Or at a shop that sells cleaning accessories.

Arnold the truck is going for a swim in the sky.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I like your avatar, it's cute, @Gothic Cupcakes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sus y said:


> I like your avatar, it's cute, @*Gothic Cupcakes*


Aww thank you haha! I sometimes thought of changing it but I have had it for almost 3 years now, it'd feel weird to not have it :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Aww thank you haha! I sometimes thought of changing it but I have had it for almost 3 years now, it'd feel weird to not have it :lol


Wow!! Long time, that's like your virtual face lol. Maybe you could change it one day, for Halloween or carnival, it would be funny and then to come back to the old avatar.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Wow!! Long time, that's like your virtual face lol. Maybe you could change it one day, for Halloween or carnival, it would be funny and then to come back to the old avatar.


Haha I know, if I changed it people might be like "whoa!" XD and yeah that sounds cool haha :b I could use a normal smiley face or something, or a full mouth of teeth, all normal sized ones! :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> There's a better alternative.


I know. A better, happier alternative.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bang


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"It is no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society"


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm the one who feels _all the anxiety_ every time family members invite other people inside the house where everything's messy! :bash


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Here goes nothing...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sure this will be another lonely weekend. Not sure why I get excited about days off.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pretty bad when you feel bored with life five minutes after waking up


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I'm the one who feels _all the anxiety_ every time family members invite other people inside the house where everything's messy! :bash


I've always hated random people in the house unless I invited them myself. Always freaked me out when roommates would invite friends over.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

komorikun said:


> I've always hated random people in the house unless I invited them myself. Always freaked me out when roommates would invite friends over.


I just saw that you quoted me in a deleted post. Was it anything important?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

finallyclosed said:


> I just saw that you quoted me in a deleted post. Was it anything important?


I quoted the wrong post.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

komorikun said:


> I quoted the wrong post.


Oh, sorry lol, now I've made it into a whole big thing.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Loading...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Boom.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made In China


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's hard to force that smile when I see your old friends and I'm alone


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

How could anyone want this miserable piece of garbage.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sunday is gloomy
My hours are slumberless
Dearest the shadows
I live with are numberless


----------



## Goto (Nov 10, 2017)

Life could be a dream.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Abc


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thats odd.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@tea111red These tattoos are insane! :haha


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> @tea111red These tattoos are insane! :haha


lol

found some more brilliant ones.....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Poimlent


----------



## Tjb30 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi everyone I am new to the site
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sink clogged again....ugh too much hair down there.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Paint it on and lets go!!!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Working around periods in a sexual relationship is pretty frustrating. For the woman of course, but also for her partner. Imagine you are in the mood and you start to flirt with you partner. Everything seems to be going wonderfully, and right when you get to the point where you are fully aroused and taking off their clothes, she tells you she's on her period and doesn't feel like having sex. Totally understandable, but frustrating as hell. Now you have to go jerk off while you're thinking of blood and everything else that comes with it.

Anyway, I just miss the days when everyone took hormones. Now days they're all using these IUD implants that are hormone free, so they don't get pregnant, but their body still thinks they want to.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

What kind of sadist orders a Belgian waffle to go?

What a waste of good diner cooking!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

She said "I thank you baby, but I gotta keep moving on."


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Just wanted to say I'm back. I'm in NJ for a week then back to North Carolina.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Uhg. I tried to fill the emptiness with food but all I got was a stomach ache.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Gonna start real synthetic testosterone therapy soon. Either a prescription for my doc, or buy it illegally if she doesn't want to do it. I have all the basic good habits down for bodybuilding and general health. I don't think I'll need much at all to get to my target athletic/weight loss state. I've been boosting testosterone naturally as much as possible, but at my age it takes a lot of skill and work to keep it up very high. I'm getting tired of spending all my time thinking about how to boost it. Now I'm ready to slap on a patch and start feeling and looking young again.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hot sausage braaaaaaaap!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

[insert inappropriate joke here]


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You can keep yer joke to yerself gurl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Testosterone and sausage, it's right there, man.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well my sausage is hawt so I've been told


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boo!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Haha, I forgot about banana bicycle seats. I think my first bike was like that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to make more money


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm getting really tired of young, pretty 18 year old Tinder "escorts" trying to seduce me then asking $250 for the privilege of going on a date with them, and no guarantee of sex, just hints of it. Honestly, it does sound like fun, but if I had that kind of money to throw around, I don't think I'd have to pay for it. They do tend to be super pretty and young, but it's just not something I feel like I want to do. Let me cook you some great BBQ, smoke my weed, drink my beer, but I can't seem to hand over cash.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i woke up w/ this song in my head.






:stu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

finallyclosed said:


> I'm getting really tired of young, pretty 18 year old Tinder "escorts" trying to seduce me then asking $250 for the privilege of going on a date with them, and no guarantee of sex, just hints of it. Honestly, it does sound like fun, but if I had that kind of money to throw around, I don't think I'd have to pay for it. They do tend to be super pretty and young, but it's just not something I feel like I want to do. Let me cook you some great BBQ, smoke my weed, drink my beer, but I can't seem to hand over cash.


Nor should you!
And I'm sure feminists would say how "empowered" these girls are to use their looks to make quick and easy money.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This day needs to end already. Actually this whole week can be done now.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

uke

sick w/ anxiety and stress.


----------



## vedavon8 (Oct 27, 2017)

_*seeing from my eyes in a room that is conditioned from my youth
that was delineated emotionally i blame the place but i know its also beyond the four walls
i hold on to my favorite colors and memories until i can go on to be someone more dignified and progressive
let go of the several ways that i will be turned stray from joy and tangible life find a balance between meaning and quality vanity and keeping it together

have the strength to get to my notebook my microphone my mind before it drifts away from me like butterflies and spellbound lights and sighs
*_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Omg. I'm able to transfer my injected, non-legit shiny Tyrunt from Omega Ruby to Ultra Sun. Fantastic!


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Omg. I'm able to transfer my injected, non-legit shiny Tyrant from Omega Ruby to Ultra Sun. Fantastic!


Would you recommend Ultra Sun? Still playing Alpha Sapphire 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need a vacation


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>












:squeeze


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

EarthDominator said:


> :squeeze


:high5



MinatoMatoi said:


>


Pluviophiles unite!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

this person said they'd pay me $30 to drive them somewhere. they wanted me to leave at 8:45 am so that meant getting up early. i did that, got ready to go, and then at the last minute they said "oh, so and so is going to take me. i don't need you to take me anymore." 

now i am stuck feeling tired (because i did not sleep enough, of course) and useless for the rest of the day. can't seem to do a lot when i am tired.

:roll


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 917554 (Nov 21, 2017)

Tomato tomâto I like gelato 
Sprinkles on ice cream
Straight from the bottle


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

can't tell if I'm too insane or not insane enough


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

How international is this place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm really buzzed right now


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> I'm really buzzed right now


Drugs? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Mik3 Definitely. Best generation in the series yet.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mik3 said:


> Drugs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

this ***** is just wanting to get married for the ceremony and to be married ....it seems like. one of those sorority type *****es, too (not even sure if they are going to get married or if she is planning that on her own).

the shht i've seen her probably force him to do in their pics ....they llook like they're going to the prom in most pics.

she seems pretty high maintenance.

poor guy is being sentenced to a life like that.

maybe he likes it, though. :stu

don't know why he is bothering me and trying to make my life more difficult by not talking to him, though.

:stu


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

tea111red said:


> this ***** is just wanting to get married for the ceremony and to be married ....it seems like. one of those sorority type *****es, too (not even sure if they are going to get married or if she is planning that on her own).
> 
> the shht i've seen her probably force him to do in their pics ....they llook like they're going to the prom in most pics.
> 
> ...


He wants you to save him from the attention ***** fiancee!
It's a cry for help haha


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

funnynihilist said:


> He wants you to save him from the attention ***** fiancee!
> It's a cry for help haha


:haha

man..... how do i say something w/o it coming off bad, though

hmm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dine


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> @Mik3 Definitely. Best generation in the series yet.


Thanks will check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

well, i said nothing to him, lol. he was hiding in the back anyway so i had to talk to someone else. 

he looked sad......


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

tea111red said:


> well, i said nothing to him, lol. he was hiding in the back anyway so i had to talk to someone else.
> 
> he looked sad......


Of course, he's about to sign up to be a slave for life to some chick who probably values her FB friends more than him!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

funnynihilist said:


> Of course, he's about to sign up to be a slave for life to some chick who probably values her FB friends more than him!


lol.....

i'm not sure if they are actually engaged. i just saw that she was looking at bachelorette party crap, lol. seems kind of weird to be thinking about that more than the marriage/marriage ceremony if you're getting married (from my point of view anyway).

it may be wishful thinking on her part. i hope so, lol.

if he did ask her to marry him/agree to get married, i hope he doesn't go through w/ it, lol.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm a real wild one... wild one.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

tea111red said:


> lol.....
> 
> i'm not sure if they are actually engaged. i just saw that she was looking at bachelorette party crap, lol. seems kind of weird to be thinking about that more than the marriage/marriage ceremony if you're getting married (from my point of view anyway).
> 
> ...


Let's get him a "don't do it!" card. All of us here on SAS can sign it. Maybe he'd believe a group of people better lol


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

When you want to make a fried egg sandwich but you want some of the yolk to be a teeny bit runny so you're careful to leave a lil bit of yolk juice but then when you go to eat your sandwich you realize you also didn't cook all of the white part completely but you're already balls deep into the sandwich so you might as well finish it even though some of it has the texture of snot and you're gagging a little and then you finish it and now you want to vomit.

Next time I'm cooking the yolk too so this doesn't happen but I said that last time and here I am again. I don't know why I'm like this.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

funnynihilist said:


> Let's get him a "don't do it!" card. All of us here on SAS can sign it. Maybe he'd believe a group of people better lol


hehehe...

i'm going to try to talk to him.....hopefully i come at a time when he's not hiding. ugh.

there's not a lot of time.....ugh again.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

tea111red said:


> hehehe...
> 
> i'm going to try to talk to him.....hopefully i come at a time when he's not hiding. ugh.
> 
> there's not a lot of time.....ugh again.


I can help but sense a big dramatic burst through the giant church/chapel double doors and you stomping down the aisles screaming "Stop the Wedding!" After you were stuck waiting for a very long train on a rail crossing in your car when you were speeding to the church.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Poor girl got Alana Bloom'd.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If other universes exist, I like to believe that there are other versions of me who are way happier and doing better in life.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I shouldn't be online after 11 pm, seriously. :|


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I envy people with purely physical disorders.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Well, if I was on any kind of diet, I just blew it.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I sold an item on eBay and the lady who bought it still hasn't paid. She had some excuses so I let two weeks go by. And now.. more excuses. I don't know if she's messing with me or if she's really not mentally well? I feel kinda bad for her but at the same time, I'm getting really annoyed by this. I gave her plenty of time to pay. I offered to cancel the order but she said no. The alternative is to keep waiting for payment or open a case against her. Why even commit to buying something and not pay?? I don't get it.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

caelle said:


> I sold an item on eBay and the lady who bought it still hasn't paid. She had some excuses so I let two weeks go by. And now.. more excuses. I don't know if she's messing with me or if she's really not mentally well? I feel kinda bad for her but at the same time, I'm getting really annoyed by this. I gave her plenty of time to pay. I offered to cancel the order but she said no. The alternative is to keep waiting for payment or open a case against her. Why even commit to buying something and not pay?? I don't get it.


Definitely open a case! She'll have 4 more days to pay, and if not, the case will be closed and you'll get your seller fees back.

I bid on stuff when I won't have money for a few days, but I wouldn't take 2 weeks to pay! You really should open a case now. People often lie and give pity excuses to avoid payment. Who knows why. Not having the money? Not thinking they'd actually win the auction?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Grand said:


> Definitely open a case! She'll have 4 more days to pay, and if not, the case will be closed and you'll get your seller fees back.
> 
> I bid on stuff when I won't have money for a few days, but I wouldn't take 2 weeks to pay! You really should open a case now. People often lie and give pity excuses to avoid payment. Who knows why. Not having the money? Not thinking they'd actually win the auction?


I just checked and it's been well over 3 weeks since she won the auction. I didn't even realize it. 
I'm opening a case tomorrow if she doesn't pay. Today she told me she thought she paid and needs to figure out what went wrong :roll I sent her another invoice.
I feel taken advantage of. Typically people pay within a few days, which is fine. But geez, 3 weeks now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

MinatoMatoi said:


>


:O


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I should throw away all my belongings and hit the road spreading the word of Bubba


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Well, if I was on any kind of diet, I just blew it.


I know this feeling. I empathize.

I just started one today after being a total glutton for several months.

We all diet meal to meal and bite to bite.

You can get back on track with the very next choice you make.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Alpha Tauri said:


> If other universes exist, I like to believe that there are other versions of me who are way happier and doing better in life.


I sort of used to think that about my dream selves when I was younger. Whenever one of my dream selves was about to die and I woke up, I imagined that my projection had snapped back to my 'original' body just in time to spare me from experiencing the other self's brutal demise. :grin2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> I know this feeling. I empathize.
> 
> I just started one today after being a total glutton for several months.
> 
> ...


I've also eaten a couple brownies today. Lol, what diet?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I've also eaten a couple brownies today. Lol, what diet?


I call it the "don't eat everything and anything I can shove in my gaping maw" diet.

I even had Timmies this morning. Bagel and cream cheese without donuts or breakfast sandwiches. Large single single instead of double double.

For me, that's progress!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> I call it the "don't eat everything and anything I can shove in my gaping maw" diet.
> 
> I even had Timmies this morning. Bagel and cream cheese without donuts or breakfast sandwiches. Large single single instead of double double.
> 
> For me, that's progress!


Good for you. I think it's better to work on the small stuff, less pressure. I'm having 2 milk and 1 sweetener in my Timmies. Might make it 1 milk. I used to have cream before, now I can smell it and I hate it.


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Ugh


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

i think im going to go take a hot bath, hot as i can handle. i think that would feel really good. even though i just took one a couple hours ago.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Meow.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

1. I'm back! :smile2:

2. No more hospitals .


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

*Always remind myself:* If you cared about me, you would be here. And you aren't, so you obviously don't.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Lohikaarme That seems scary


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Munch hopper


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Blue Dino said:


> I can help but sense a big dramatic burst through the giant church/chapel double doors and you stomping down the aisles screaming "Stop the Wedding!" After you were stuck waiting for a very long train on a rail crossing in your car when you were speeding to the church.


lol, nah.....i'll probably keep doing nothing. :lol


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fast Cars and Freedom - the one good thing I can't forget from ten years ago.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Lohikaarme said:


> Poor girl got Alana Bloom'd.


Where is that from?


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Delete if image is too dark.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Where is that from?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

"Anything was possible, darling, back when you smiled at me."


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hmm. :stu :sus


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Cool! Thanks:smile2:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Cool! Thanks:smile2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nothing like watching the World Disco finals from 1980 when you can't sleep.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My anxiety and depressive disorders have robbed a lot from me; I just want it all to end.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

forum's picked up lately!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dreamed I had bed bugs and now I'm awake and itchy all over just from thinking about it. Thanks brain!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to stop being of the world


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's all a conspiracy: the world know I keep shooting myself in the foot so it keeps giving me opportunities. I take the opportunities and subsequently self-sabotage. :bash


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Cute! That remember the first book my dad gave me when I was a kid (it was about the moon).


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

oops, i guess i was mistaken...... this other man at work looks more like antonio banderas than gerardo/rico suave. i got a better look. :lol


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

This is the water, and this is the well. Drink full, and descend. The horse is the white of the eyes, and dark within.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I can take a hint.









Okay. ;-;


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel like playing VR games while high on something would be like... the greatest thing. Imagine playing a trippy exploration game or something while high. Imagine the IMMERSION.

This is now my goal in life, to experience this.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Just when I thought nothing could be stupider than Oggy and the Cockroaches until I saw my nephews watching this cartoon with the same concept but with two dogs and three mice named after the three stooges, but even dumber.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

So annoying.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

sleepy


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

It shouldn't be this difficult.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I thought he was going upstairs?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It sucks when you're pissed at the moment, then suddenly, someone decides to chat (and it can't wait) and you have to get in the appropriate mood. ****!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

How is it December already?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> How is it December already?


Now is the winter of our discontent.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Sun is out today..

Damn..

I wish it would rain. My gawd i wish it would rain.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Keep waking up too early grrrr


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Such a terribly haunting, despondent yet beautifully uplifting song at the same time.
*
"Goodbye My Lover"*

Did I disappoint you or let you down?
Should I be feeling guilty or let the judges frown?
'Cause I saw the end before we'd begun.
Yes, I saw you were blinded and I knew I had won.

So, I took what's mine by eternal right,
Took your soul out into the night.
It may be over but it won't stop there.
I am here for you if you'd only care.

You touched my heart, you touched my soul,
You changed my life and all my goals.
And love is blind, and that I knew, when
My heart was blinded by you.

I've kissed your lips and held your head.
Shared your dreams and shared your bed.
I know you well, I know your smell.
I've been addicted to you.

_[2x]_
Goodbye, my lover.
Goodbye, my friend.
You have been the one.
You have been the one for me.

I am a dreamer,
And when I wake,
You can't break my spirit.
It's my dreams you take.

And as you move on,
Remember me,
Remember us,
And all we used to be.

I've seen you cry,
I've seen you smile.
I've watched you sleeping for a while.
I'd be the father of your child.
I'd spend a lifetime with you.

I know your fears and you know mine.
We've had our doubts but now we're fine.
And I love you,
I swear that's true.
I cannot live without you.

_[2x]_
Goodbye, my lover.
Goodbye, my friend.
You have been the one.
You have been the one for me.

And I still hold your hand in mine,
In mine when I'm asleep.
And I will bare my soul in time,
When I'm kneeling at your feet.

_[2x]_
Goodbye, my lover.
Goodbye, my friend.
You have been the one.
You have been the one for me.

I'm so hollow, baby, I'm so hollow.
I'm so, I'm so, I'm so hollow.
I'm so hollow, baby, I'm so hollow.
I'm so, I'm so, I'm so hollow.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i accidentally walked in on this elderly couple making out again.

.......and then again later on in the evening. :no 

:lol


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Why would you do this to your cat?









Reminds me of my cat, but I can't imagine doing this to him:









WHY?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Guys named Kevin are very hot


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why is my TV acting up?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hate myself so much.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> Keep wanking too early grrrr


It happens. :grin2:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Overdrive said:


> It happens. :grin2:


Haha! that'll teach me not to groggy post lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm glad i told these people most of what i really thought of them (significant stuff).

greedy fuks.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

If you sing to horses, you may gain superpowers. It all depends on what you sing though there is only ever one chance for this, so basically it all goes down to that first time.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wish I could take back all those hours I wasted attending mass - whether with family on Sundays or in my school during first Fridays of the month (because I went to a Catholic school from kindergarten to high school) - praying to some invisible benevolent but at the same time vengeful being in the sky. The Spanish _just have to_ "discover" the Philippines and leave behind nothing but corruption here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

2wks till my baptism eek.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm too nervous to make threads, im a disgrace.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Lohikaarme said:


>


I can relate to this so much


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I think I can safely say that I'm over my broken heart. Which is quicker than I expected though, but still awesome.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

EarthDominator said:


> I think I can safely say that I'm over my broken heart. Which is quicker than I expected though, but still awesome.


Excellent. Best to put other baggage aside to work on what's most important.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

SofaKing said:


> Excellent. Best to put other baggage aside to work on what's most important.


Agreed. I won't be focussing on relationships, girls etc any longer. It only drains useful energy, which is better used for more useful things.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Saleh got what he deserved lmao....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It's not even 9pm. I'm sooo bored.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

If you could, could you if?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

- $


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Such a dreadful feeling when you initiate a chat and the other party doesn't reply immediately. Horrible nightmare visions flood the mind on what could have gone wrong.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd give anything to be young again, even if it meant being young and stupid. Would I give up knowing music though. That's a tough one. Yes, of course, I'd just discover it again. Abuse my body once again with cola and caffeine. And french fries and milk duds! And that jar of wheat bran I once ate in college. That entire box of oat cereal that I digested in one day. The endless nights that at times ended with a lewd movie. Those were good times.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

take me down to the parasite city where the girls are green and the grass ain't pretty.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

coeur_brise said:


> I'd give anything to be young again


Congrats! Because you are young. I can barely remember being as young as you*, and I'm still young myself.

* Yes I have a poor long term memory


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thought my mom would be nice because its my birthday and I'm sick...nope still yelling and cursing at me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dank weather DaNk!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bored with everything.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Paul said:


> Congrats! Because you are young. I can barely remember being as young as you*, and I'm still young myself.
> 
> * Yes I have a poor long term memory


My memory spites me in that i remember happier days of yersteryear. I need blood! to reverse the clock :blank


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

if this old person really didn't like me, it's a good thing i didn't have the nerve to say anything about this big piece of gold in their nose....


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Thought my mom would be nice because its my birthday and I'm sick...nope still yelling and cursing at me.


Sorry to hear that. Just focus on the positives and block out the negatives. But happy birthday! :yay Well late happy bday that is.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Sorry to hear that. Just focus on the positives and block out the negatives. But happy birthday! :yay Well late happy bday that is.


Thanks


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

One cup of hot chocolate before I leave.
I don't feel like a human in the morning.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm fighting so hard, but I'm losing my energy quickly. Got to hold on, for who knows how long.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need a haircut bad


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rimm


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

FML.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Would you rather drink orange juice, expecting it to be milk, or drink milk expecting it to be orange juice?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^tough one. If I'm drinking milk, I wouldn't be as thirsty so probably orange juice thinking it was milk.

...





thank me later. This give me life


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy, I'm feeling so happy, I'm gonna be happy, I'm gonna be happy; can't you see I'm happy now?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Life is like this gritty thing that is also boring at the same time.
It's amazing the things that humans have invented to try to deceive ourselves of this fact.
Actually you could say that society runs on the principal of people trying to find something to hold on to just most people have no idea they are doing that.
It's as though modern life requires all this mental masturbation so as not to see what life really is: gritty and boring.

Edit: even this post is mental masturbation haha


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

EarthDominator said:


> Would you rather drink orange juice, expecting it to be milk, or drink milk expecting it to be orange juice?


just give me an orange julius.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In elementary, one of friends borrowed my Pokémon Yellow cartridge for a day. When I got it back, he caught a few mons for me, but one he nicknamed after a classmate (a half-German dude named Brian). It was only years later that I found out he had a crush on that classmate


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

for his dinner:










for his dessert:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Heard a Z pack would cure me.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Heard a Z pack would cure me.


Z packs are heavy duty antibiotics. Do you have an infection? Otherwise, likely a waste.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SofaKing said:


> Z packs are heavy duty antibiotics. Do you have an infection? Otherwise, likely a waste.


Just a bad cold most likely.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Jumping all over the place! YEAH YEAH!
Jumping all over the place! *clap clap*

You gotta jump! JUMP! JUMP!
If you wanna jump! JUMP! JUMP!

Diddly diddly doo
Diddly diddly doo

Reading upside down on pavements when singing an entire film script


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Your picture is in the puzzle.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Running on 3 hrs of sleep, such joy.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> Running on 3 hrs of sleep, such joy.


If it's any consolation I've been getting 10 hours of sleep lately


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Rickets said:


> If it's any consolation I've been getting 10 hours of sleep lately


I either sleep too much or too little these days. My fubar sleep schedule only has two modes--1) sleep is for the week and 2) sleep is for the weak.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Guess not?


----------



## bellshah (Dec 9, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Running on 3 hrs of sleep, such joy.


Lol! Great choice of gif. 

That happened to me yesterday I actually, it was very hard to be productive.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i think i am killing the chat group. i need to stop posting in there


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I think I smoked a little too much weed to deal with sore muscles and a migraine. Now I have those things but also kind of freaking out.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night....probably maybe won't be on here this year again soooo :high5


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Burnin luv


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This was it,
It was really happening,
Josh turned to Sarah and kissed her one last time,
Then he opened the car door and stepped out into the chilly night,
He looked at the stars as he walked towards the barren field,
Then Sarah watched as he flew up into the sky with a trail of light following,
It was as though he had been raptured,
Set free,
And all she could do is watch as he went higher and higher,
Twisting and propelling into the void, 
This was what he always dreamed of,
And she was happy for him,
She stated the car,
And started to drive the dirt road back to town,
She was out of cigarettes and there was work tomorrow,
She had a headache now and bed sounded real nice.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I have craving for too many foods right now. This place doesn't have a variety of foods, it's sad. My American diet is on a diet...whyyyyyyyy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

One gets born, then prepared for the "real" world, graduate and try to integrate to society, work to survive, grow old, and then _die_. And then what? What is all this struggle ultimately for?

"Leave the world a better place than we found it." "Leave no stones unturned." "Utilitarianism."
Why? What does anyone owe the world?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm bored


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Three of my pets died this year, one went missing and never returned, and now my dog is dying. She'll probably make it to next year but I'm not so sure. Her dad died earlier this year.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

luckily i didnt kill that thread. i killed the chat again this morning tho


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gucci gang gucci gang gucci gang gucci gang


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I know I'm going to get sick


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

It's ****ing hard being me. I just wanna crawl in a shell sometimes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> It's ****ing hard being me. I just wanna crawl in a shell sometimes.


:squeeze


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> :squeeze


 thank you.

A hug, and my 1,000 post to you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> thank you.
> 
> A hug, and my 1,000 post to you.


If you need me to handle someone for you let me know :bat


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

So you read that Zac Efron is playing Ted Bundy in a new movie. You look up facts on super creepy Ted Bundy because it's been a while since you've known any facts on him. You watch a YouTube video in which it says Lucifer makes an appearance -- his face is freeze framed at one point, and it looks exactly like a traditional devil face, really creepy. Then you happen upon pictures of him post-electrocution, you foolishly click on them, and get totally skeeved out for the evening. The internet sucks.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Is there a way to engrave this on the inside of my eyelids?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to order a whitening kit for myself.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I remember when I was little I found this orphaned kitten outside our house. It was so young and its eyes hadn't opened yet. I tried to feed it but it still died soon after.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I remember when I was little I found this orphaned kitten outside our house. It was so young and its eyes hadn't opened yet. I tried to feed it but it still died soon after.


:crying:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I remember when I was little I found this orphaned kitten outside our house. It was so young and its eyes hadn't opened yet. I tried to feed it but it still died soon after.


It's actually very hard taking care of newborn animals. They need to be fed like every 2 hours. And they have to be kept warm. Also in many species, including cats, babies won't poop or pee unless the mother licks their butt/genitals.

So if you feed them like once every 6 hours or whatever, they'll die.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

komorikun said:


> It's actually very hard taking care of newborn animals. They need to be fed like every 2 hours. And they have to be kept warm.  Also in many species, including cats, babies won't poop or pee unless the mother licks their butt/genitals.
> 
> So if you feed them like once every 6 hours or whatever, they'll die.


:O I had no idea. :um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My life....


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> My life....


:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

riverbird said:


> :um


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> My life....


Here you have:

John 16:33New International Version (NIV): 33 "I have told you these things, so that in me you may have peace. In this world you will have trouble. But take heart! I have overcome the world."

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Here you have:
> 
> John 16:33New International Version (NIV): 33 "I have told you these things, so that in me you may have peace. In this world you will have trouble. But take heart! I have overcome the world."
> 
> :um


Oh I know whats to come its just rough going through the storm.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh I know whats to come its just rough going through the storm.


Psalm 18: 35-36 :smile2: 
I don't know much about the bible tho, but I know some verses. :um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Psalm 18: 35-36 :smile2:
> I don't know much about the bible tho, but I know some verses. :um


Yeah yeah sure you don't. :laugh:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah yeah sure you don't. :laugh:


:blush


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Snow


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No one ever tells me anything.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

"Personal growth and professional development" 

Sure, if I didn't have all these psychological handicaps :bash :bash :bash

If I could access the source code for all of existence and edit my life, I would! Even if it means just removing the disorders and have everything else intact! I'd be totally fine with that!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

They might be done sooner than I thought


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i prefer people from a distance


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm getting tired of this life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That cheesecake was legit.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

still no word


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I'm getting tired of this life.


Make a new one...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


>


Thank you for sharing. 

I have been watching Baywatch reruns recently and this is another of his songs he sings for the end credits -


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pull yerself up by the flapjacks


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I have been watching Baywatch reruns recently and this is another of his songs he sings for the end credits -


oh, lol.....i was in a joking mood when i posted that....eeeh. 

lol, i used to watch baywatch as a kid.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

tea111red said:


> oh, lol.....i was in a joking mood when i posted that....eeeh.
> 
> lol, i used to watch baywatch as a kid.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Was working with lead solder all afternoon. Dangerous! Come and get me ladies!


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Haven't stepped out of the house since last month.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> Was working with lead solder all afternoon. Dangerous! Come and get me ladies!


Also was working with voltages around 500v, one wrong move and could have been lights out!
Now how does your ovaries feel?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> oh, lol.....i was in a joking mood when i posted that....eeeh.
> 
> lol, i used to watch baywatch as a kid.


Deep down you know you are a Hoff fan.   :grin2:

I'm a Pamela fan from way back.   :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> Deep down you know you are a Hoff fan.   :grin2:
> 
> I'm a Pamela fan from way back.   :lol


:yes










for you:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

> :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@tea111red

Thank you for showing me Pammy. 

She has her married name there (Lee instead of Anderson). :sigh

Looks like the young Kelly Slater (surfer). Both men look exotic.

Why is the screen melting my ice cream? :sus :stu :grin2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

There's always something to make me feel bad.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...Oh, going home
Don't you need, don't you need to feel at home?
Oh, yeah, we gotta see...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think it's about time to get my feet x-rayed. They're probably way screwed up now.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay. I think I'm sober enough to cook. Don't want to chop off my little fingertips or pass out and burn up the place. I thought taking just a tiny dose (5mg) wouldn't have much of an effect on me. I was drinking coffee with it too. 

I need to make Japanese curry for my work lunches this week. This is going to be a rough week at work. Trying to finish 4 weeks worth of work in 3 weeks.....ugh. Not sure if I'll be able to do the laundry too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Might have to go to a new haircut place for the first time in 16yrs.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Upcoming job interview. I just want to cease existing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wonder what she got me and I hope she doesn't have that book already.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Found out I got the most aggressive flu virus there is. This is going to be fun. :serious:

EDIT: If anyone was interested in the virus name: Influenza A


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I really need to arrest my spiral. I feel like garbage.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Was forced to update to the latest YouTube app. What a piece of ad filled garbage! Ads everywhere. Before and during videos. All over the screen. 
Not to mention all the people begging for money in the videos themselves and in the descriptions. Bah.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Callsign said:


> There's so many sites on mobile now wanting to you to use their individual app to see more ads, and then some of them somehow "forget to save" your choice to not see any more prompts to download the app.


Oh yes, that is irritating!
The internet is becoming user-unfriendly in so many ways.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Eggnog, it's gonna happen


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Swear to goodness, if I'm ever reincarnated, I'm going to end up as one of those people who never shut up. Probably a radio personality or talk show host. It'd be quite the plot twist.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh! just saw the language field it's below the avatar. That's cool


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Anything


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i give up


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

man.....i said to myself i was going to forget about this person and felt i had in the moment, but then i had a thought about them a minute later. :no after that i started reminiscing and reflecting on stuff. :roll


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Buddy the elf what's your favorite color.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

tea111red said:


> man.....i said to myself i was going to forget about this person and felt i had in the moment, but then i had a thought about them a minute later. :no after that i started reminiscing and reflecting on stuff. :roll


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug :squeeze


thank you.... yeah, i'll maybe get over it soon. maybe....


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Eh.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

It's time for my second coming. Not here, in real life. It's not going to be pretty, but it will be beautiful.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Well, at least I tried 😒


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eventually you learn


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it weird that I want to skip being a mom and go straight to being a grandma? I want grandkids lol. Even though I don't have my own kids and don't think I want any. Some nieces or nephews would be nice too but likely won't happen. I don't even know if my brother is alive.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I really need to get to a tanning salon. My legs are now a pale sickly florescent white color. I am actually part ginger, even though you can't see it in my hair and I don't really have freckles. It's just extremely hard for me to tan without burning and to keep it very long.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just want a simple life.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Time and again, I think I could actually do it, but reality says otherwise. Is there a reason to hope and be positive in the first place?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

2:15 am, night night


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i ate a bug


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Callsign said:


> Whoever it was who thought that liquorice camomile tea would taste good is a weird person. It's tastes like medicine. It was in a pack of camomile teas.


:lol

any tea w/ liquorice in it is hard to get down..... -shudder-


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to stop.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Not going to talk with my friends about my problems anymore, I already lost a friend because of it. Although it will be unhealthy for me to have no venting space, I prioritize my friends their well-being than mines.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

It's the most wonderful time of the year


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I don't know why, but I laughed way to hard at this. :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Be quick to listen slow to speak.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

mt moyt said:


> i ate a bug


Tasty?



geraltofrivia said:


> .


.. .... ,.: ::;;,, .,,,.,.,:



EarthDominator said:


> I don't know why, but I laughed way to hard at this. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's crazy how much money you can spend on Christmas gifts.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

EarthDominator said:


> I don't know why, but I laughed way to hard at this. :laugh:


Lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If an angel has sex with a human does the premarital sex sin still apply?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> If an angel has sex with a human does the premarital sex sin still apply?


Not the greatest pickup line ever, but has merit.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> If an angel has sex with a human does the premarital sex sin still apply?


I hope that you allow yourself to "live" in this *one* life you have Kevin.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> If an angel has sex with a human does the premarital sex sin still apply?


Being that the Bible seemed to condemn people attempting to sleep with angels in Sodom and Gomorrah I'd think it applies.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I still struggle with the fact that life is not fair.
I will never get what other people get and that's a hard thing to accept sometimes.
Its made me a hard person.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Tasty?


slimy... yet satisfying!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

mt moyt said:


> slimy... yet satisfying!


Try adding some lemon next time and more variety of bugs.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Disappointed. Xmas is supposed to be about getting together and usually celebrating with food. In this consumer society, everyone has what they need anyway. And gifts are better when they're unexpected so all of that nullifies the concept of gifts at Christmas. why. I should have known. Maybe I'll give the gift after Xmas and that will make all the difference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> Being that the Bible seemed to condemn people attempting to sleep with angels in Sodom and Gomorrah I'd think it applies.





Callsign said:


> Isn't it that in some cases they seem to have less free will than people, as if they are sophisticated robots who can do a lot except for disobeying their creator, while in the past they were more commonly rebellious? Or if it's a ghost, if the ghost retained a complex mind would it be considered naughty cooperation between the two minds? Ghosts are pretty hot though


Yeah I was thinking about that city of angels movie. But good bible point .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When you buy gifts for people and they're like oh it better be this or that. I live with people who don't respect privacy and just are like gimmie gimmie gimmie.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

WTF, lmao.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

If there was a car, sitting on a stool at a bar, well it wouldn't get very far.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm a disappointment.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When its freezing outside but your family won't put the heat on.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd like to die right now. Feel so alone.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broccoli


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Might have to walk to church tomorrow.


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

The medical term for writer's cramp is graphospasm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Anybody ever feel they need help, but don't know from what?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

funnynihilist said:


> Broccoli


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

tea111red said:


>


Have to admit. I couldn't stop staring at that lol


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Heh...I was fluid like water.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Weird bruise on the top of my right forearm. Don't remember bumping into anything. Orange/pink in color.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh well


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The thing about being a man is that the monkey will always be on your back, it's how you react to it that defines who you are


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pajamas.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Uh oh. Made eye contact with the neighbor


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Pajamas.


The exact moment I read your post, my cousin said the word 'pajamas'. Thought that was worth mentioning, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> The exact moment I read your post, my cousin said the word 'pajamas'. Thought that was worth mentioning, lol.


Weird, lol. They're so comfy, I wish I could wear them to Christmas dinner.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Weird, lol. They're so comfy, I wish I could wear them to Christmas dinner.


Just do it.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Weird, lol. They're so comfy, I wish I could wear them to Christmas dinner.


Pajamas make me think of morning breath and night sweat. Somehow boxers don't make me think of that, even though that's what I sleep in. I'm not always rational with my thoughts.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

solutionx said:


> Pajamas make me think of morning breath and night sweat. Somehow boxers don't make me think of that, even though that's what I sleep in. *I'm not always rational with my thoughts.*


You don't say? :b


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

1. I feel stupid writing in here. 2 It reminds me of the stupid things I read and posted on myspace! 3. I'm feeling sarcastic. 4. 1,2,3,4,5 yeah!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> You don't say? :b


I just did say. ;P


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The Nightman Cometh

What show am I watching, without googling it?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pummm


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Okay it is midnight...

Time for presents in the morning!!!!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I want to go home and cry.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I want to go home and cry.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to finish that blog.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Damn hipsters. Whole foods was full of them yesterday. Must have been a meetup.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

‘my skills are no match for my fantasies’ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to get a haircut sometime this week.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A couple more hours.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't think it is possible to have anxiety unless you have a massive ego. Always worrying about yourself. Worrying about others too, but in a way that they don't want. Everything in the anxious mind is about the self/ego.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

solutionx said:


> I don't think it is possible to have anxiety unless you have a massive ego. Always worrying about yourself. Worrying about others too, but in a way that they don't want. Everything in the anxious mind is about the self/ego.


Since I have been working on the destruction of my own ego, I have noticed this.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

solutionx said:


> I don't think it is possible to have anxiety unless you have a massive ego. Always worrying about yourself. Worrying about others too, but in a way that they don't want. Everything in the anxious mind is about the self/ego.


I agree! Nobody and I mean nobody ever talks about this on this site!
The dark night of the soul has destroyed my ego.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A breakthrough of sorts on why I act the way I do. My very first psychiatrist (circa June 2008 ) was right - why must I be so hard on myself? And yet, aware as I am with all these, I can't stop doing the mistakes over and over again. I'm in a loop that I can't escape out of. I'm such a *****. Someone murder me in my sleep.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Single digit temp. Brrr.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

if days were 26 hours long, i wouldnt have a sleeping problem. while i do need 8 hours sleep usually, i only get tired after about 18 hours of being awake, not 16.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Maybe being a functional alcoholic (to start) is a way to go.

I'm feeling very "leaving las vegas" these days.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I know there's a place you walk where love falls from the trees,
My heart is like a broken cup,
I only feel right on my knees,
I spill out like a sewer hole and still receive your kiss.
How can I measure up to anyone now after such a love as this?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

doom......

doom......

doom......


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's so hard not to feel like I'm a worthless piece of garbage. Like I never did or never will mean something. :rain


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i have to push down hard on keys to get text to show up right now.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Fly ladybird fly, your father's gone to war. Your mother is in Pomerania, Pomerania has burnt down, fly ladybird fly...


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Peanuts: once I pop, I can't stop


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Chew it, chew it


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Its kind of ironic that MJ wanted to have the "This Is it" tour... and then he died. I guess it really was it.. :|
I go back to work tomorrow. I'm scared of burning out and crashing. And not being well to work again. no one will understand "stress" in the same sentence as the words "time off." Fjck.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

These _X as portrayed by Spongebob_ videos are getting out of hand. I've never watched any single one of those videos and constantly mark them as Not Interested yet Youtube insists that I have them on my recommendations. Argh!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You're heavenly.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Y'all give up too easily.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Guess it's time to join Planet Sh1tness now that they are waiving the $50 startup fee.
So in theory you are looking at $160 plus tax a year for the classic plan. 
I swore that I would never join another gym but there is nothing else to do in this God forsaken place.
Better to be bored on a treadmill than be bored sitting in a chair like a lump lol
Plus there is a liquor store right next door haha


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Numbness taking over again.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Peedle


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

funnynihilist said:


> Guess it's time to join Planet Sh1tness now that they are waiving the $50 startup fee.
> So in theory you are looking at $160 plus tax a year for the classic plan.
> I swore that I would never join another gym but there is nothing else to do in this God forsaken place.
> Better to be bored on a treadmill than be bored sitting in a chair like a lump lol
> Plus there is a liquor store right next door haha


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

tea111red said:


>


Yep, free pizza day and free donut day. They don't want you to get TOO healthy, they want to keep you coming back lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Today will be a long day, well the next 6 days will.


----------



## BigWorldSmallGirl (Dec 26, 2017)

Hmmmm......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I guess even cheap cell phones are water resistant now. I've dropped my Moto G5 Plus in the hot tub twice already and it still works.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i maybe want to be some kind of inspector. lol.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Chimps! Fridge magnets! DVDS with squirrels sitting on them!

Cats!
Oh my nothing else matters now but... CATS!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

tea111red said:


> i maybe want to be some kind of inspector. lol.


I can't resist, so please forgive me...

Panty inspector? 0


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm no better than a worthless piece of garbage.


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

It's raining so hard I should build an ark
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

camokay said:


> It's raining so hard I should build an ark
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you promise to pick me up when the flood comes, I can get some of the tame deer and rabbits that live on my property to board as well.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

s
o
s


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ako ra'y wala nitulin sa ako'ng kinabuhi!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Your daily friendly reminder


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Even if life's not a contest or race, I'm still going nowhere. 
Where my peers have moved forward _x_ years since 20_xx_, I'm still where I was _x_ years ago. :bash :bash :bash


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sure this is going to be a crappy and lonely weekend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've already been through hell can't get any worse right?


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

It is an unfortunate predicament when you neither know how to wear a mask or your own face.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm ok I get the picture


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Whatever.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I want to make so much money that I puke from being overwhelmed by all of it. I had a dream about it last night. I guess I have anxiety about making money and feeling like I don't deserve it now.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Your daily friendly reminder


What sorcery is this? I like the art. I would google translate the words, but that's what you are for.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

4:05 AM Just got home feeling buzzed. Learned new things from my friends. Makes me even more depressed about my life and all the things I missed in college and onward*. I wish I were _normal_**.

They made fun of me that it'll be my turn, too, soon; I just told them that I'm better off alone and that I'm weird so to never mind me. They're kind of skeptical about that.


*Escapades; explicit and _illicit_ thingies of the sexual sort
**A regular guy from my age group i.e. without any mental disorders and handicaps


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

solutionx said:


> What sorcery is this? I like the art. I would google translate the words, but that's what you are for.


"Such as we are, you will be"


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@ANX1 Found potential avatars for you. Feel free to pick any of them if you want :grin2:

1) https://78.media.tumblr.com/55a5bf7ceec116e1e7fc351c51efe281/tumblr_p0eobfxQfl1rv33k2o8_1280.jpg

2) https://78.media.tumblr.com/09421b33e8aa9971577012461540d3b7/tumblr_p0eobfxQfl1rv33k2o3_1280.jpg

3) https://78.media.tumblr.com/c198b763c3404e1088f4cc1e2479fa07/tumblr_p0eobfxQfl1rv33k2o5_1280.jpg


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The roads is getting icy!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

My heart is getting icy.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Every herd needs a villain....


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> "Such as we are, you will be"


Thanks Google translation bot. Don't let anyone tell you that you're not a real girl. You're real to me.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yellow yellow yellow yellow STUFF
Blue blue blue blue STUFF
Purple purple purple purple STUFF
Orange orange orange orange STUFF
Pink pink pink pink STUFF

Pink Panda bears
Orange cats
Purple tables
Blue camels
Yellow fishy fishy fishy fish

Fish?
Camels!
Tables?
Cats!
Bears?

Orangeee mixing in with the yellow fruit cakes
Rectangleee chairs that sit in treehouses
Numbersss it's how many chips
Choclateee is jumping upside down

1
2
3

That's what's good for meee

4
5
6

Watch those cute little hatching chicks

7
8
9

Everything is going to be mine

10
11
12

Look at all those running elves

You gotta know, when to go...
To the sea, it's not easy...
YES! that's what he agrees to
Cows... they just go moo.

MOO! MOO! QUACK! QUACK.

_(woof)_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^you ok?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

@funnynihilist

:lol I sometimes wonder that myself XD


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> @*ANX1* Found potential avatars for you. Feel free to pick any of them if you want :grin2:
> 
> 1) https://78.media.tumblr.com/55a5bf7ceec116e1e7fc351c51efe281/tumblr_p0eobfxQfl1rv33k2o8_1280.jpg
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_finger_trap


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

solutionx said:


> Thanks Google translation bot. Don't let anyone tell you that you're not a real girl. You're real to me.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


<3



ANX1 said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Instead of worrying so much I need to pray more.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> <3
> 
> You're welcome


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It is now Jan 1st in my timezone - now what?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> It is now Jan 1st in my timezone - now what?


Happy New Year

What's it like in the future? Flying cars?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@SofaKing Hahaha!&#127867;


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ive not slept all year!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lohikaarme said:


> @ANX1 Found potential avatars for you. Feel free to pick any of them if you want :grin2:
> 
> 1) https://78.media.tumblr.com/55a5bf7ceec116e1e7fc351c51efe281/tumblr_p0eobfxQfl1rv33k2o8_1280.jpg
> 
> ...


Wow, this are really cool!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Will trade rides in my truck for sex. Am I being transparent enough?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It's not even 10pm and I feel like going to bed. So bored and lonely.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Karsten said:


> Wow, this are really cool!


I'm glad you approve


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wish I was somewhere else.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

as if stevia is going to be more satisfying than gourmet cake...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

2017 was a strange year for me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

the movie never ends


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

tea111red said:


> lol


Love it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Butts.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

this motor in a car or motorcycle that keeps driving around sounds like it's possessed by a demon or something, lol.

it's very ugly sounding.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

tea111red said:


> this motor in a car or motorcycle that keeps driving around sounds like it's possessed by a demon or something, lol.
> 
> it's very ugly sounding.


Is it one of those little 4 bangers that they put a performance exhaust on? We used to call them "rice burners" back when I lived in racistville. Either way, they are annoying. Only big engines should have performance exhausts because that deep throaty rumble is basically an ear orgasm.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to make that video today.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

solutionx said:


> Is it one of those little 4 bangers that they put a performance exhaust on? We used to call them "rice burners" back when I lived in racistville. Either way, they are annoying. Only big engines should have performance exhausts because that deep throaty rumble is basically an ear orgasm.


nah, it wasn't a rice rocket. looking back, it was probably the driver more than the car that irritated me. it sounded like they were going in circles and the way they drove sounded like they were out for blood or something. i thought "wtf does this person keep driving by? wtf are they doing?" them being a gang member or something crossed my mind and made me mad.

perhaps they were racing w/ their idiot friend(s) or something.

or bored?

:stu


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

tea111red said:


> lol


My thought process exactly.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> My thought process exactly.


lol, yeah.

a lot of desserts were brought over and today has already turned into a "fat" day.... :no

i'll be starting my healthier lifestyle up again once they're all gone, though.... :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Another boring and lonely day.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

tea111red said:


> lol, yeah.
> 
> a lot of desserts were brought over and today has already turned into a "fat" day.... :no
> 
> i'll be starting my healthier lifestyle up again once they're all gone, though.... :lol


culd always just give them to homeless people.


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Could someone bake me some brownies please


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> nah, it wasn't a rice rocket. looking back, it was probably the driver more than the car that irritated me. it sounded like they were going in circles and the way they drove sounded like they were out for blood or something. i thought "wtf does this person keep driving by? wtf are they doing?" them being a gang member or something crossed my mind and made me mad.
> 
> perhaps they were racing w/ their idiot friend(s) or something.
> 
> ...


Sounds like drifting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope my friend can pick me up tonight.


----------



## MagnoliaForest (Dec 29, 2017)

Glances exchanged
Speech barred from our lips

The shortest love story told

_______________________

I dreamt of you
We gazed at the Milky Way
Do you remember?

How you would hold the crescent moon
in the palm of your hands as if
it was your very own

Didn't you know?
You must have known

That you've always been
and always will be
the glorious Sun in my sky


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Miff


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I just bought one of those Sterilite 18 gallon totes. It was on sale really cheap. Probably because it's red and was intended for Christmas stuff. I don't care about the color and I needed another one for my junk.

I have some that I bought at least 12 years ago. They're just like it except they're green(ish). I'm not sure but the plastic on the new red one seems to be just a bit thinner (more flimsy). Could be my imagination but I wouldn't doubt it. Seems like everything has gone to shyt these days. Anything made of plastic is made of plastic is just barely there. I thought it was bad when I noticed everything was made of plastic and metal was starting to get rare in everything bought new. But at least it was (mostly) quality plastic. Now you have to specifically seek out higher quality plastic and it is rare that you find it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just don't know


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> I just don't know


Me neither! :O


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B
e
e
p


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Can we just fast forward to spring already?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just bought one of those Sterilite 18 gallon totes. It was on sale really cheap. Probably because it's red and was intended for Christmas stuff. I don't care about the color and I needed another one for my junk.
> 
> I have some that I bought at least 12 years ago. They're just like it except they're green(ish). I'm not sure but the plastic on the new red one seems to be just a bit thinner (more flimsy). Could be my imagination but I wouldn't doubt it. Seems like everything has gone to shyt these days. Anything made of plastic is made of plastic is just barely there. I thought it was bad when I noticed everything was made of plastic and metal was starting to get rare in everything bought new. But at least it was (mostly) quality plastic. Now you have to specifically seek out higher quality plastic and it is rare that you find it.


You're not imagining things, and they haven't even gotten significantly cheaper. I'm going to predict that in the near future most things are going to start being virtual (holograms, VR, 3D printable, etc...).


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I just don't know


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I know the thread says "write", but I felt like this picture would explain myself currently better:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Butt


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My bank account is really in the negative.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

waazzaaaaaaaaaap


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

You've got to love the world
Be a friend
And when you're down
You've got to get up again
And when you're blue
Here's what you do
Just sing this happy tune
*Come on now* 
Pada da
Pada da
Padadadada


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A few more months...


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

With the weather the way it is, this quote occurs to me when I go out:

_Dis son of a beech is ice cold!_
~Jean-Paul


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

IcedOver said:


> With the weather the way it is, this quote occurs to me when I go out:
> 
> _Dis son of a beech is ice cold!_
> ~Jean-Paul


:lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The crazy in this forum is strong, including myself. Or is that just the force?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The real winners are the ones that don't quit.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Spliff burgers


----------



## Frnky (Dec 17, 2013)

Anything


----------



## Frnky (Dec 17, 2013)

:kma


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

first name Stephen,
last name Curry,
he came into my life
now everything is less blurry


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bdk-BfvghfE/

damn song is stuck in my head


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm just garbage. I deserve the worst the world throws at me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I just woke up from a weird dream, sooooo


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Im starving


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Frnky said:


> :kma


:kma :kma


Johnny Walker said:


> Im starving


Do you have something to eat or just lazy to go for something? Hope you odn't starve :um


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Do you have something to eat or just lazy to go for something? Hope you odn't starve :um


I waited for my mother to finish cooking. I just ate and i feel fine0 It's good to be full
Thanks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tired of headaches. :bah


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## lauris01 (Jan 4, 2018)

i want to become an actress


----------



## lauris01 (Jan 4, 2018)

i need 2 pm ppl but i cant lol have 2 post stuff


----------



## lauris01 (Jan 4, 2018)

ill have 2 spam sorry guyzzz


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lalala


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A singing goat!


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

I just had some sea bass with butter sauce and lemon spritz.. This was my high fat meal day..

It's about 2.6 grams per 4 oz? I had a hell of a lot more than that! probably 8oz. 

I bet that bass with the butter had about a million calories of fat!! Such a rich texture..

And i enjoyed every single bite of it..

every single bite..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

So grateful for the ignore button..

you have no idea how much better it feels when you don't have to see that f***cker's obnoxious posts!!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

I've never used the ignore button a day in my life before..

Anyone else, i can just skip over their posts the moment i see their name. It's only one other member whom i just can't stand when they "quote" for my attention.

Other than that, everyone else is fine..

But this time, i accidentally hit my quote link, and there was that as**hole. And of course, he was giving me advice without knowing what the hell he was talking about..

Ignore, ... man..

It's a beautiful thing..


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> I've never used the ignore button a day in my life before..
> 
> Anyone else, i can just skip over their posts the moment i see their name. It's only one other member whom i just can't stand when they "quote" for my attention.
> 
> ...


It's me isn't it? I can change, I swear!


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> It's me isn't it? I can change, I swear!


No silly! i like your posts..

And i don't think you've ever come off as obnoxious at all.:rub

I've observed these two certain posters when i came back to this forum. One has been on here for eons, this newer one, is just an as** with everyone.

The older one, figured me out, and stopped quoting my posts especially since i wouldn't bother to engage in his silliness.

This one? every time i would log on, there he was "quoting" several of my posts, and hoping i would engage.

i vent in specific threads made for.. wait for it.. "_venting_"..

or just thinking random thoughts..

but here comes "Arm Chair Dr. Phil" walking in the thread, and for some odd reason, wants me to accept inappropriate male behavior.

And if i don't? Then I'm supposedly the one with the issues. Not the males, trying to get a date while in the gym, or expressing how i feel about males on the forum who constantly want to "bang a hawt chick" "have sex with a girl" ..or males in the gym waiting outside in their car for me to pass them, asking for dates.

It's creepy..

No you're fine, always have been and will be..


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> No silly! i like your posts..
> 
> And i don't think you've ever come off as obnoxious at all.:rub
> 
> ...


Phew. Thanks!&#128521;


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Phew. Thanks!&#128521;


:lol You're very welcome!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Where is the cat?
Over there! Over there!
Where is my hat?
On the chair! On the chair!

And so the Cat In The Hat was born


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm excited for church tomorrow.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Where's Waldo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The local mall is looking sad. Was in there the other day and there were birds flying around, loose floor tiles, wallpaper starting to come down, and lots of closed stores. The place was last renovated in 1990 and it still looks the exact same as then.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i threw that garbage out in the trash when i saw indulging in it was just leading to more destruction.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Son of a wheef!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

"Kaya na nimo!" _You can do it!_
Their usual refrain. Pygmalion Effect. Higher expectations from others supposedly yields better results from a person.

But my disorders constantly say I can't. Insecurity breeds more insecurity! How do I stop this vicious cycle and just gain my much needed confidence?!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Awake again after dreams, same time every ****ing night >:-|


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My dream is to live in a very remote monastery or temple somewhere, one that tourists aren't even allowed to visit. I don't even want to get paid, just provided with food and shelter whilst I care for their grounds and integrate myself to their daily activities. I don't want to live in this modern society anymore.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The temp is supposed to be up to 40 degrees F tomorrow, it's going to feel like summer compared to the last 2 weeks.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You've now been out of my life for as long as you were in it. It still doesn't feel right to me. I hope you're well. There will never be a day where I don't think about you.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Why does my nose have to turn into Niagara falls when I cry or even tear up a little?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm stuck inside till i can exchange these contacts. i don't want to go out w/ broken glasses, or even glasses. :lol hell no....

hopefully they will exchange them here.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Tired of feeling lost
Tired letting go
Tired of wasted breath 
Tired of nothing left


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

gazpacho.

tomato.

lycopene.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

There are important people who will take a break from their important work to urinate in important restrooms today. Just think about that for a moment.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Why does my nose have to turn into Niagara falls when I cry or even tear up a little?


My nose turns into Niagara Falls when I'm eating hot foods, lol.
I wonder which family member I inherited that from.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh. My. God. Becky, look at her butt.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> My nose turns into Niagara Falls when I'm eating hot foods, lol.
> I wonder which family member I inherited that from.


Mine does that. In fact, I intentionally eat hot foods when I'm having sinus issues.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Holy crap, $200 for a 1 day group snowboarding lesson, $750 for a 3 hour private lesson. There _must_ be a better way.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

:laugh:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Mine does that. In fact, I intentionally eat hot foods when I'm having sinus issues.


Dang, why would you intentionally torture yourself like that :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> Dang, why would you intentionally torture yourself like that


Torture? Pffft. I like hot foods! Lol


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I refuse.










Ugh. I hate clutter.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I refuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't really understand why we need 2 fields for that now :stu


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lohikaarme said:


> My nose turns into Niagara Falls when I'm eating hot foods, lol.
> I wonder which family member I inherited that from.


Mine too, lol. And always at work.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Anything


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not sure if that was mine or not.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It was mine


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

It was the both of yours but then I stolded it.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You can keep it now that you backwashed into it lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Why bother?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beard is getting long, too lazy to trim it, I usually do it outside like an animal buts it been like 0 everyday.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

*sna·fu*
snaˈfo͞o/Submit
NORTH AMERICANinformal
noun
1.
a confused or chaotic state; a mess.
*"an enormous amount of my time was devoted to untangling snafus"*
synonyms:	muddle, mess, tangle, jumble, confusion; More

the bold sounds like my life story......


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fubar

^^^^feels like ME.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

* *




_We were lying next to each other in our usual meeting spot, staring up at the vast motley of celestial bodies adorning the firmament above us. She groaned half exasperated, half fond: "Seriously, you want to hear that story again? You're incorrigible." Yet she would acquiesce all the same. She had never been able to resist me, and neither I had ever been able to resist her, no matter how much we would bicker sometimes over matters both petty and important.

"What can I say, I can't get enough of it." I responded.

"Well, when you put it that way&#8230;"

She then made a show of clearing her throat, and I playfully slapped her bare arm adjacent to mine on the grass in response. We could both metamorphose into quite the brats if we wanted to be.

"Hey, that's gonna bruise!" She whined, but I could sense she was playing along.

"Is that supposed to be convincing?" I retorted, trying to keep my smile in check. How could one not be happy when they were beside their better half?

"Idiot." She muttered under her breath.

"I really want to hear it again, actually I wouldn't even mind if you recited the Constitution over and over, I just love listening to you talk about anything honestly."

"Jeez, where did you get that pick up line from, your grandma's '20s courtship guide?"

"I'm being serious here, gimme a break," I chuckled, dropping one hand palm up across my face, failing to withhold my grin any longer.

"&#8230;Okay, I think that's enough teasing you for the night," she replied softly, her ringed fingers seeking out mine in the dark, entangling them (she would always wear seven rings in total-four on her right hand, three on the left-when I'd asked her why this many rings she had shrugged, claiming not to be sure why exactly she felt compelled towards this number).

Gaze fixed on the dark blue sky, she began her tale:

"Long ago the King and Queen of the land gave birth to a little girl named Pléiade, said to be as luminous as a star. The Queen had a tiara tailored for when she would come of age-consisted of seven crystal jewels. They had been a happy family for a time, but then one day the Queen fell ill and passed away, leaving her husband and daughter in ruins. The King decided it would be best for Pléiade to see new places in an attempt to lessen the pain of losing her mother, and so he travelled with her to a country overseas. There the King met his second wife, one that did not love her new stepdaughter the same. She would often try to persuade the King into renouncing his daughter, poisoning him against her. The older Pléiade grew, the more the new Queen resented her, accusing her of illegitimacy among other things. This was starting to become evident to everyone apart from the King himself, who would more often than not defend his wife over his own flesh and blood. Avgerinos, a servant boy smitten with the princess had also noticed her mistreatment at the hands of the Queen, his heart breaking for her. The princess, having few other people to talk to during the day, grew close to Avgerinos, feeling at ease enough around him so as to confide her secret thoughts to him. They were both inexplicably drawn to each other somehow, despite coming from different backgrounds and knowing deep down that they could never share a plausible future together.

One fateful day Avgerinos overheard a plan orchestrated by the Queen and her agents to sell Pléiade off to a passing slaver, disguising her as a lowly handmaid. She would then cover up her disappearance by proclaiming an accidental fall from the edge of a cliff while on horseback cost the heir to the throne's her life; there would be no body to recover, as no one in their right mind would brave traversing the bottom of the gorge. Disgust and fear raging inside him, Avgerinos in his despair could not think of anywhere else to go for help other than the nearby village's crone. The old woman had been well-versed in the mystic arts-surely she could provide guidance?

Avgerinos gave up nearly all his savings for an audience with the witch. "Take these enchanted ribbons," she had said to him, "and have the princess wear them. When they come for you, drop one after the other on the ground behind you; they will widen the distance between you and your pursuers, allowing you more time to escape."

Grateful for her assistance, Avgerinos went straight to Pléiade to discuss the plan with her. She agreed to feign ignorance in front of her stepmother and her guards until it was time to flee. Avgerinos implored her to abandon her tiara to avoid being spotted, but the princess was reluctant to part with the sole physical memento of her late mother. If she couldn't wear it anymore she vowed to at least carry it in her satchel.

Before long, Avgerinos and Pléiade found themselves running away from the castle before dawn. If they wanted to outrun the Queens guard they had to get a head start.

Unfortunately for them, it was almost impossible to outpace the fabled Queens guard unless you were on a horse yourself.

Heavy hooves and shouts thundered at their heels, and Pléiade tore the first ribbon off her hair. Immediately a treacherous river was magically formed between the fleeing pair and the horse riders, causing some of them to drown.

Pléiade repeated the process again and again, each time a valley or forest or another body of water impeding the riders' chase. Finally, no ribbons remained entwined in the fugitive princess' hair-but by then the fastest and luckiest of the guards had caught up to them. Surrounded on all sides, the two lovers pledged they would rather go to their graves than face the spiteful Queen's wrath. They both fought bravely, but even the courage of youth couldn't protect them from the experienced hunters and law enforcers the Queen hired as her bodyguards. Sure enough, a lance aimed at the boy's heart pierced Pléiade's body, as she had thrown herself in front of him at the last minute. Watching his beloved's lifeless body growing cold in his arms wrenched out a primal scream from Avgerinos' throat. Picking up a fallen weapon he charged at the nearest enemy, blinded by red-hot fury. Not long after, he too was struck down, lying in the dirt next to Pléiade's still figure, blood pouring out of his mouth."

"Kind of like we are now?" I squeezed her hand to get her attention.

"So morbid. Are you implying we're dead or about to die?" She said in a sarcastic tone, squeezing back regardless.

"It's not a party unless someone starts vomiting blood."

"I beg to differ! You forgot to add broken ribs and gnarly gashes to the mix."

She had always risen to the challenge, matching my sense of humor without fail. How could there ever be any doubt I'd never cease devoting myself to her?

"Whoa, slow down there Ms. Edgiest Edge lord That Ever Lived." Her eyes met mine and we burst into a fit of laughter, content to bask in each other's presence.

"So are you gonna let me finish this story or what? You asked for it you know."

"Ah, but how could it ever slip my mind? Go on." I calmed my racing heartbeat as efficiently as I could.

"The gods took pity on the lovers' tragic end and so they raised their souls to the heavens, their memory to be immortalized among the stars. Legends say the Pleiades constellation was named after our heroine, bearing seven stars-the same number as the crystals on the princess' diadem."

She pointed at the cluster in question.










"Avgerinos, respectively, became the Morning Star or Hesperus in some variations, the brightest object in the sky aside from the moon. It is also called the 'Wandering Star', since it has no fixed position. The storytellers of old interpreted it as the young man trailing after his lover in the skies for eternity, eager to lay down his life for her the way she had done for him, for as long as it would take. The end." She drew out the word dramatically.

"I swear it gets better every time you tell it, dear." I lifted her hand to my lips, placing a soft kiss on it.

Dawn had almost broken; we had been so absorbed in each other that time had lost meaning.

"And there's our lover boy." Her finger was pointing at the radiant planet, illuminating the celestial dome's navy and yellow hues in the early dawn.

"Neat. Wanna go home? I think my back's gotten stiff."

"Will you stop complaining any minute now?" We had both gotten up and dusted ourselves off, prepared to start our walk back to the town's direction. She lightly punched my arm in retaliation for before, and my heart swelled with pure adoration._

Part II in the next post


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

* *




The morning sunlight creeped through the blinds, forcing my eyes open. What was I dreaming about? I&#8230; don't remember. Lifting myself up from the bed in sluggish movements I can't ignore the pervasive sense of loss-or is it emptiness?-from somewhere within my chest. Loss of what, though?

I walk over to the window and open the blinds. Just another normal day in August. Nope sir, no losses here.

I carry on my day's activities as usual, running my family's shop and trying to clean out my room as best I can in the afternoon. I have picked up a basket of laundry to wash and I'm carrying it to the washing machine downstairs when I happen to walk in front of the TV; the local news channel is on, the conventionally dressed reporter prating on about how some asteroid nearly crash landed on our hometown this morning. His flamingo tie is terribly distracting.

Being in no particular rush, I momentarily halt my trip to the basement to look at the pictures they took of the meteor- it had been a very close call, NASA had agreed on. Thousands of lives could have been lost if the meteor had wobbled any closer to the atmosphere.

"Huh, how about that." I murmur to myself. My parents are out doing who knows what.

For some reason the images are very interesting and&#8230; dare I say seem familiar somehow? I inch closer to the screen, inexplicably pulled in by them.

A girl's joyous laughter and jeweled fingers flash in my vision.

I drop the basket, clutching my head in pain. A pounding headache is building in my temples.

Who was that person? I've never met someone who looks like that in my life. I'd remember them, for sure?

It hits me then, in full force. An actual asteroid might as well have crashed into me.

"You&#8230;" I whisper in realization. I hadn't noticed I had fallen on the floor at some point.

"You were looking for me&#8230;" My vision is blurry-are those tears cascading down my cheeks?

My shaking fingers reach toward the screen.

"I will find you in the next life, I swear it. Please wait up for me."











* *




Tldr Pleiades and the Morning Star were once soulmates that gravitate towards each other across lifetimes and galaxies. Sometimes they find each other, others they don't. MWHAHAHA


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That comet is so beautiful and astounding. :O


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

They're having a private party and obviously I've been left out. I did this to myself anyways. I've always alienated myself from people. Who am I to complain the results of my own self-destructive behavior? I'm my own tragedy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Dear Lord, THANK YOU FOR LINKIN PARK!!!

I have absolutely no idea what I would do without their music. I'd be dead or in a mental hospital. Sometimes I just want to bang my head into the wall with all my strength and the _only_ thing that helps me feel better is listening to Linkin Park.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> Dear Lord, THANK YOU FOR LINKIN PARK!!!
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what I would do without their music. I'd be dead or in a mental hospital. Sometimes I just want to bang my head into the wall with all my strength and the _only_ thing that helps me feel better is listening to Linkin Park.


I feel the same way about Nine Inch Nails/Trent Reznor. :heart


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I feel the same way about Nine Inch Nails/Trent Reznor. :heart


:high5


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

they have a place where you can throw axes at a target.

haha. i should go there.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

https://imgbb.com/


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Life is so boring. I pretty much exist in a constant state of ennui. 
I used to think there are things out there that would make me feel alive but now I know otherwise.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hopefully I can get out at a decent time tomorrow to renew my health card. I need to see my doctor for all this pain.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

The jack rabbit is alive!

I thought last night the coyotes got him!

They were loud, and howling all over the damn place. Glad he's still with us..


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

if there is some slot machine (1 cent to 25 cent ones) here that i'll be more likely to win a decent amount of money w/ ($20, lol...hell, even 5 dollars would be good), then please let me be drawn to it.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The department chairperson wants me to join the teaching team. But I'm so afraid of just disappointing them. They've no idea of the pathetic monster behind the smile. No one ever does. #drama #struggles #anxietydisorder


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I seemed to have faced most of my fears last year all at once, and now there's very little left that scares me. I'm getting to where I can go places and talk to people without even getting an anxiety attack or dreading it. Soon I might even start approaching women that I like and trying to get their number. Instead of dreading these things, it's starting to excite me.  All of this without even taking Valium anymore. I got further last year than with 10 years on Valium. Exposure therapy is the key to beating SA. Scary and difficult at first, but works well.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

solutionx said:


> I seemed to have faced most of my fears last year all at once, and now there's very little left that scares me. I'm getting to where I can go places and talk to people without even getting an anxiety attack or dreading it. Soon I might even start approaching women that I like and trying to get their number. Instead of dreading these things, it's starting to excite me.  All of this without even taking Valium anymore. I got further last year than with 10 years on Valium. Exposure therapy is the key to beating SA. Scary and difficult at first, but works well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Stay focused


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


"Sweetie", huh? I like that. :kiss::wink2:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

solutionx said:


> "Sweetie", huh? I like that. :kiss::wink2:


Don't let it go to your head. :b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

We don't have a word for "cringe" in Farsi.
We need one.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.kiro7.com/news/local/troopers-man-arrested-after-driving-car-into-casino/669968117


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> We don't have a word for "cringe" in Farsi.
> We need one.


Isn't "cringe" just a slang term? I never really hear that word being used much until the past several years.

I am pretty sure you guys have a word for words like "repulsive" or "repugnant" or etc.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> Isn't "cringe" just a slang term? I never really hear that word being used much until the past several years.
> 
> I am pretty sure you guys have a word for words like "repulsive" or "repugnant" or etc.


Yeah but cringe is something that deserves it's own word. It's a very particular human feeling.
I wonder if there are languages that have actual(not slang) words for it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> Yeah but cringe is something that deserves it's own word. *It's a very particular human feeling.*
> I wonder if there are languages that have actual(not slang) words for it.


http://www.dictionary.com/browse/cringe?s=t

Not really... it's really just a word that means to shudder or cower physically. Then it became a bit twisted in recent years as a verb to express disgust or turnoff, in a cool and hip way. I never really heard of this word much until the past several years from Internet memes. Then I started seeing it used in forums and social media a lot. Eventually it became the cool hip word, to replace or complement words like "yuck" or "eww".

Then the word "cringeworthy" blew up.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's not about aptitude
It's the way you're viewed
So it's very shrewd to be
Very very popular
Like me!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

the thought of there being something after death scares me.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I need to share this important event:

I ate an ice cream cone! Yes!! :yes
:laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sus y said:


> I need to share this important event:
> 
> I ate an ice cream cone! Yes!! :yes
> :laugh:


:yay


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I need to share this important event:
> 
> I ate an ice cream cone! Yes!! :yes


Did you eat it real hard?


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I need to share this important event:
> 
> I ate an ice cream cone! Yes!! :yes
> :laugh:


:boogie

:lol

Congratulations! (What flavor was it? :um)


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

For some odd reason,

when i see a look of disgust on a man's face, i have to leave the room to laugh.

I don't know why it cracks me up, but it does..


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :yay


:yay



funnynihilist said:


> Did you eat it real hard?


Nope, it was a bit soft, melted... I had no patient to wait one more minute to have it. :laugh:



thinkstoomuch103 said:


> :boogie
> :lol
> Congratulations! (What flavor was it? :um)


Traditional, vanilla with chocolate topping and peanut. It was a small one with extra topping :grin2:. MY fav one is chocolate but that's all I found in the store. What's your fav? 
:smile2:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Now I have the urge to eat an ice cream, but it's 2:30 am here :b haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It's never too late for ice cream! :bah


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Now I want ice cream


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Someone fetch the ice cream van! and I want chocolate flake on mine. Oh yummy :b haha


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

God this hurts. I should have got my bloody health card.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Now I have the urge to eat an ice cream, but it's 2:30 am here :b haha


You need ice cream!! Do something about it!! ok it can wait for tomorrow :b



camokay said:


> Now I want ice cream


And I want more :frown2:


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain, you would not understand
This is not how I am...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

..........


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mom won't be able to pay me back for awhile it seems but she needs my rent money for her PT sessions......just want her to get better. Plus should get my money when income tax returns come.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Current mood:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## stealthestars (Aug 29, 2017)

this sudden downpour
sorrow soaks inside, bone deep
these bones are brittle


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it's harder to relax and block that hag out of my head when she's awake. i know at any minute she could come out and b1tch about something. even when you do something as she says she wants it done, she finds fault.

i can do something i think is nice and making her life easier, but she will get pissed off. for example, a few weeks ago i cleaned up some area and she just got mad and dirtied it up again on purpose (i cleaned it up without her permission, i guess. :roll)

if i let it stay dirty, then she will b1tch about that, too. then she'll tell me to do 10 things at once. if i don't do them and when she wants it done, then she will make my life more miserable and/or threaten.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

she hid a lot of the cleaning supplies/appliances in her room, too. :no


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Sus y said:


> :yay
> 
> Nope, it was a bit soft, melted... I had no patient to wait one more minute to have it. :laugh:
> 
> ...


My favorite is Eureka Lemon and Marionberries.

It's made at a dairy in Santa Barbara, CA. The brand is called McConnell's Fine IceCreams. When it's my high fat day, I get a big spoonful, and put the rest back in the freezer. I'm a diabetic, so i have to really watch the sugar intake.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> My favorite is Eureka Lemon and Marionberries.
> 
> It's made at a dairy in Santa Barbara, CA. The brand is called McConnell's Fine IceCreams. When it's my high fat day, I get a big spoonful, and put the rest back in the freezer. I'm a diabetic, so i have to really watch the sugar intake.


There are some sugar free, actually I rather those but cannot find them here now. Wondering if you can make ice cream out of low carb protein powder, that would be a great deal!


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Sus y said:


> There are some sugar free, actually I rather those but cannot find them here now. Wondering if you can make ice cream out of low carb protein powder, that would be a great deal!


You know, i forgot all about sugar free ice cream? I guess i kind of got away from them, because they don't seem to compete with the Ben and Jerry's, or specially crafted types.

Now, the low carb protein powder ice cream sounds like one heck of challenge. :lol..

Just my luck, it'll come out tasting like low carb, protein saw dust..


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> You know, i forgot all about sugar free ice cream? I guess i kind of got away from them, because they don't seem to compete with the Ben and Jerry's, or specially crafted types.
> 
> Now, the low carb protein powder ice cream sounds like one heck of challenge. :lol..
> 
> Just my luck, it'll come out tasting like low carb, protein saw dust..


You can buy apart sugar free chocolates and toppings, then have fun with the ice cream, I used to do that kind of things . I don't know maybe if added the last stuff that ice cream need for becoming ice cream (don't remember the name now) you can do something like decent with protein. I also hear of a low carb ice cream that many models are eating every now and then, if remember the brand I tell you.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Now that California legalized marijuana and made it so that anyone who had been convicted of a marijuana offense in the past can have it wiped off their record and go free, I can start bragging about my time as a pot dealer in California and it's no longer a crime, even though it was at the time. 0

Made a few rent payments selling purple bud to people in my apartment complex. Was known to have the best weed around outside of the dispensaries. Almost the same grade, but for cheaper. I guess you could say that was my crowning achievement. It also seemed to help me score some really nice *** a couple of times. I'm going to miss that life when weed is legal everywhere. Although, if I'd gotten busted I'm sure I would feel differently. Lucky my uncle was a cop in the area and kind of saved my ***.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Sus y said:


> You can buy apart sugar free chocolates and toppings, then have fun with the ice cream, I used to do that kind of things . I don't know maybe if added the last stuff that ice cream need for becoming ice cream (don't remember the name now) you can do something like decent with protein. I also hear of a low carb ice cream that many models are eating every now and then, if remember the brand I tell you.


Hey Thanks.. Is it called "Carb Smart".. It's actually pretty good, and sugar free... I think..


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crinkle Cut


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Why did they put number for reservations, and then they don't answer the phone?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Wouldn't that sign keep you awake?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bart said hi, the crowd said hi Bart.
Bart took a stool and ordered his regular sandwich.
Good ol Bart!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Wouldn't that sign keep you awake?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Or you could just turn off the light


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sus y said:


> You can buy apart sugar free chocolates and toppings, then have fun with the ice cream, I used to do that kind of things . I don't know maybe if added the last stuff that ice cream need for becoming ice cream (don't remember the name now) you can do something like decent with protein. I also hear of a low carb ice cream that many models are eating every now and then, if remember the brand I tell you.


 I'm quoting my own quote because it was not me, my phone changes words and wrote whatever it wanted. Yup I blame my phone for nonsense. I'm publicly causing my phone.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

cinto said:


>


Lmao, that artwork is hilarious.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Everything's icy


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Karsten said:


> Lmao, that artwork is hilarious.


Lmao. It is. his drawings are very whimsical


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Acid


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

trusting someone is such a difficult and long process for me.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

They're asking me to join them because I have 4 wheels and it's partly rainy. Oh well. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

I don't like winter


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@funnynihilist



















:laugh:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> @*funnynihilist*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this belongs in the goat appreciation thread. You should know better. ;P Cute though.

I am watching the first season of the original Macgyver. Bringing back some good childhood memories, but I didn't remember the acting being so terrible in it. I guess you don't notice those things as a child, especially in the 80's.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

solutionx said:


> I think this belongs in the goat appreciation thread. You should know better. ;P Cute though.


Oh, I forgot we had a goat thread.

Hopefully the higher ups will forgive this atrocious crime .


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> @*funnynihilist*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That goat sure does look happy in that outfit!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> @*funnynihilist*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, sooo cute. :mushy :heart :love2


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> @funnynihilist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute!  I'm glad this wasn't in the goad thread.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Oh, I forgot we had a goat thread.
> 
> Hopefully the higher ups will forgive this atrocious crime .


Maybe one of the more responsible mods will fix it for you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

solutionx said:


> I am watching the first season of the original Macgyver. Bringing back some good childhood memories, but I didn't remember the acting being so terrible in it. I guess you don't notice those things as a child, especially in the 80's.


 Macgyver! I haven't thought about that show in a while. I don't remember the acting being bad either. It was probably fairly typical acting for a TV show in those days. The show was well done as I recall (as far as production).


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Frogs!!!
Cats!!!
Fish!!!
Something unrelated to Science that might be a part of a cup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wooly hats!!!
Five chairs!!!
Exclamation marks.
Yeah no maybe if could was.
Doorbell ringing
Listen to that old man singing
Giraffe watching
Dinosaur petting
Orange laptops with a portion of chocolate wrapped in a pillow on the side of a tooth yesterday-tomorrow-future-never.
Milkshake and Orange juice


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Galoot!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Macgyver! I haven't thought about that show in a while. I don't remember the acting being bad either. It was probably fairly typical acting for a TV show in those days. The show was well done as I recall (as far as production).


I just noticed that even though Macgyver refuses to use a gun, he is more than happy to use many different forms of explosives to attack his enemies with. All of my childhood heroes are turning out to be hypocrites. lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

solutionx said:


> I just noticed that even though Macgyver refuses to use a gun, he is more than happy to use many different forms of explosives to attack his enemies with. All of my childhood heroes are turning out to be hypocrites. lol.


I also forgot about how he seems to get a new hot babe to fall in love with him on every episode. What does he do with the old ones? This must be why I always wanted to be a lady's man too.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crud


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just ordered an AncestryDNA kit. I've always been curious.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Feel sick ugh


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

3 degrees, here we go...


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Just ordered an AncestryDNA kit. I've always been curious.


Keep us posted on the results


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm glad I went. Doesn't matter that I had to be the chauffeur for the day. Just happy to be with friends.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Whoever created the King's Cup drinking game is pure evil.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lohikaarme said:


> Keep us posted on the results


Will do


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Radio is playing your song.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Im close to 1000


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

1000. Time for the party! I hope there are refreshments.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Good thing I'm off today and tomorrow.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Life is boring


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

http://asheathes.tumblr.com/tagged/animated-posters


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

greentea33 said:


> 1000. Time for the party! I hope there are refreshments.


:yay


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

That moment when you remember you have almost been here for 3 years. How is that even--? haha XD

It feels just like yesterday, like literally... D:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> That moment when you remember you have almost been here for 3 years. How is that even--? haha XD
> 
> It feels just like yesterday, like literally... D:


i'm going on 3 yrs....

+ 10. :hide

:lol

Some Gothic Cupcakes for your 3 yrs:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

tea111red said:


> i'm going on 3 yrs....
> 
> + 10. :hide
> 
> ...


Hehe well thank you :b

Does it feel like you've been here that many years? it probably wouldn't for me so that would feel weird :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Your love is such a thrill
But your love won't pay my bills


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Phew


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Hehe well thank you :b
> 
> Does it feel like you've been here that many years? it probably wouldn't for me so that would feel weird :b


i dunno, lol. the first 5 years i was not on here all that regularly. i would come here maybe one to a few times a month and when i had issues i needed to talk about.... i was pretty busy w/ school until i started having more social issues in 2010. i would say i started coming here pretty regularly after that year. did not start posting on the forums regularly till 2012. i actually had to force myself to post (i was more of a chat than forum person). i posted as a way to get better....self-therapy, i suppose. i could not afford professional help (aside from going to a doctor) and was desperate, lol.

i still remember exactly what i was dealing w/ and what brought me to this site in 2005. haha. it seems kind of weird to think it's been as long as it has been since then, i guess.

time flew by....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

My 3 year SASiversary was yesterday. Where's my ****ing cupcake?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> My 3 year SASiversary was yesterday. Where's my ****ing cupcake?


:grin2:



















!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

tea111red said:


> :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:grin2: !!!!! Thank you !!!!! :laugh: !!!!!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :grin2: !!!!! Thank you !!!!! :laugh: !!!!!


haha...you're welcome!

now i want to make and decorate cupcakes...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

tea111red said:


> haha...you're welcome!
> 
> now i want to make and decorate cupcakes...


Take some pics and post them, if you do. :b


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hiiyah


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

please say something


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Where will I ever fit in?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Take some pics and post them, if you do. :b


they'd probably turn out bad the first 100 times or something so i'd be too embarrassed, lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

*goes to party*

"hi everyone.....this is my contribution."


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm hoping someone could deactivate my soul, so I wouldn't feel like this. ._.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

*goes to store and buys cupcakes*










*puts on a plate and covers gently*










*goes to party*

"hi everyone......i have been slaving all day making these. i hope you enjoy them."


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ I'm sure that happens all the time, lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

F*** dreaming. 

Last night I had a dream about something that I wish was real. In the dream, at the best part, I said to myself, "This isn't real. This is a dream. I'm going to wake up, alone in my bed." 

Normally, if I'm dreaming and I realize it, I'll wake up right then. But the dream kept going, so I started thinking, "Oh my God, it's not a dream!"

I woke up in my bed, alone. It was a dream.

F*** dreaming.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope I heal fast


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

tea111red said:


> *goes to store and buys cupcakes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ I'm sure that happens all the time, lol.


A lot of people did it in different facilities i've worked through out the country.. :lol

I didn't lie.. heck.. i would just walk in with the stuff still in the grocery bag..


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Pfft. Why bring anything? We have had a few dozens potluck type things at my workplace over the years. I have never brought a single thing, ever, yet I still stuff my face as much as I can.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I saw "College Women's Gymnastics" on TV and figured it would be a great way to perv on some cute college girls in tights, but these girls are abusing steroids or something. Kinda scary. Although I do realize I'm the one that comes out of this looking bad.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Head feels like its about to explode


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Never binge watch old episodes of Macgyver. That theme song will drive you mad after a while.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

running these errands was stressful as hell, esp. because everything is still new and i'm still trying to get oriented to this place. my brain really went on sensory overload.

so, to de-stress, i went to a casino. lol.... 

woo-ee.......it was at a busy time so the cigarette smell in there was horrendous. i literally thought it was going to knock me over. there was a really funky cigarette smell as i moved through the place. it was like cigarettes and sewer. wow, it was bad, lol. i nearly threw up, lol.

then the machines......well, i lost $8. lost $5 within a minute, it seemed like. i don't even think i was fully present. i was still very much on sensory load and my judgment was definitely impaired.

i guess it was an experience? :stu that's what i'm going to tell myself to not feel as bad anyway, lol.

oh, and this experience........well, it really made me want to stick to/have a healthy lifestyle. i mean, i feel really poisoned after going in that casino, lol. i got this achy feeling throughout my body afterwards (and still have it). i know it's from the smoke/toxins because i get that feeling whenever i've been exposed to a lot of smoke/toxins.

i think the smoke changed the pitch of my voice? i was only in that place for 5-10? minutes, but the impact was pretty great and my voice definitely sounded different to me after i left.

i also feel really agitated......probably all those toxins affecting my nervous system. :no

i feel like i need to eat food w/ a lot of antioxidants in them and keep doing that to build up my reserves or whatever. 

i feel more compelled to exercise and sweat to get these nasty toxins out, too.

-sigh- still trying to make sense of things.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

damn, i may have aged 5 yrs within 5-10 minutes.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

oh, and the casino was playing country music, @Kevin001.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Lol


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

If I'm going to remain alone, I need an engaging hobby...otherwise this is going to be harder to survive.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Wondering when I became such a *****. Oh yeah, since birth.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

maybe i could become a telemetry tech.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i really should join another forum for this but... ever since i put timothy hay in the cage, my hamster has been hiding. i'm not sure if the smell is too strong or if its unfamiliar, or something, but he's very scared. i put him down at one end of the cage after feeding and he jumped/sprinted to his sleeping area like he was being chased. Hasn't gone into the sand pit since yesterday either.
all the forums say that timothy hay is fine for bedding/chewing though


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

SofaKing said:


> If I'm going to remain alone, I need an engaging hobby...otherwise this is going to be harder to survive.


 Learn Guitar


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

KotaBear96 said:


> Learn Guitar


I started learning briefly years ago and haven't tried since.

It's still a good thought. Thanks.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Back in the 90's when we came across some information such as how to hack into a Linux server, we didn't stop to think about whether this was a good idea or important to know or not. We just did it because we were one of the lucky few to actually have access to information like that.

Now I look at the Google Play Store and see a million different apps that you can install onto your phone that teach you different forms of hacking. I have to wonder if the romance is gone for the next generation.

Disclaimer: I am not talking about doing anything illegal. It is perfectly legal to learn how to hack something, as long as you never actually do it (as evidenced by Google Play Store supporting those apps). I have never committed a computer crime.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Haven't read my bible today....need to get on that....being sick makes it hard for me to read though.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Haven't read my bible today....need to get on that....being sick makes it hard for me to read though.


God doesn't give sick days.


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

SofaKing said:


> I started learning briefly years ago and haven't tried since.
> 
> It's still a good thought. Thanks.


The beginning stage is horrible and I stop and started learning for years but its worth it in the end. Personally it makes me feel like I have a talent and am not completely useless.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

solutionx said:


> God doesn't give sick days.


Ephesians 6:11

Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the schemes of the devil.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dur dur dur


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sigh. Another PEP talk from D.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ppl diggin up ancient threads...ugh


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dig it


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Haven't read my bible today....need to get on that....being sick makes it hard for me to read though.


what did you read?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The book of Matthew looks like it has some good stuff in it.

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+1&version=NIV


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> what did you read?


I'm in Psalms


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm in Psalms


oh, nice.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Loops


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

I want to be a kid once more


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

"Te quise tanto, que cuando me rompiste el corazón te saque de ahí para que no te hicieras daño".
"I loved you so much, that when you broke my heart, I took you out of there so you would not hurt yourself."
(Mario Benedetti).

And... I'm back tonight to my antiglare lens, for tonight at least.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just over here bundled up watching Pitch Perfect


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I feel like social culture is becoming fractured by people who ferociously need to be an "individual", and they will never be able to look back on their youth and say they were part of something big like the 60's, 70's and even the 80's and 90's. It has become so uncool to "fit in" that nobody stops to consider why people chose to fit in for all this time. I never really fit in myself, but my entire life has been pretty much hell. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I only did that because I felt that everything I was being pressured to be was a lie and would make me a bad person. It seems like now people try to be unique just to be cool. I suppose I should be flattered, but it's bigger than me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fluff


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Thats a good fluff!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

tea111red said:


>


:clap :clap so cute!!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

New England Maple Syrup $12.99 an ounce


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its so cold and not I'm worried about not being well enough to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

This is what I get. :cry


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Accidentally found the perfect photoset for my story a while back


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> This is what I get. :cry


:hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> Accidentally found the perfect photoset for my story a while back


Twinkle, twinkle little star, how I wonder what you are.


----------



## SwitchON (Jan 7, 2018)

Let's say good things
Let's do good
Will be fine

This is what I follow


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I just want to be at peace with myself for once.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, this is neat.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> Twinkle, twinkle little star, how I wonder what you are.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I just want to be at peace with myself for once.


It would be so nice, wouldn't it? :sigh


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> It would be so nice, wouldn't it? :sigh


Yeah.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Life is one big bore.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh the feels. Watching veterinarian shows, and when they have to put down an old lady's cat that's the same age as mine, gets the tears flowing.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Thanks cookie monster! Lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kewl


----------



## Itsbeccabetchh (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't like to commit myself about heaven or hell - you see, I have friends in both places.
-Mark Twain


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


>


 :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A bible study routine video might be fun to make...hmm.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Instant coffee makes me ill but it's all I got here, so I'm sitting here feeling ill.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> Instant coffee makes me ill but it's all I got here, so I'm sitting here feeling ill.


oh my goodness you poor thing! I will be right there with some good old fashioned drip coffee from my little coffeemaker lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> oh my goodness you poor thing! I will be right there with some good old fashioned drip coffee from my little coffeemaker lol


Please give me my fixin'!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That's it. I'm calling it a night.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I just shaved my face completely clean (not that I had a huge beard growing or anything) and I feel like a 15 yr old kid. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I also have a beauty mark (I really hate that term) on my chin that I didn't even know existed.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Karsten said:


> I just shaved my face completely clean


Feels good right ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't let people or anything get to me......just love on them and keep it moving. Whatever happens happens.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know why it has to be this way, and I don't know if I'll ever do but I'll be damned if I let it suffocate me any longer. 

Stumbling around in the dark can be terrifying, sure, but I also remember playing dark room with my friends when I was younger and how much fun it was. You can laugh as you bump into unidentified objects in the dark too. Laughter will replace the lantern in this case.


----------



## big mouth billy bass (Jan 19, 2018)

Now I'm hardly getting over it
Hardly getting used to getting by


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Can't let people or anything get to me......just love on them and keep it moving. Whatever happens happens.


word!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Karsten said:


> I just shaved my face completely clean (not that I had a huge beard growing or anything) and I feel like a 15 yr old kid. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I also have a beauty mark (I really hate that term) on my chin that I didn't even know existed.


Unfriended. :bah


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

person: "i am a sentient being with cognitive abilities blahblahblah" or some bull**** like that.

can you just say you are a "human" and skip the pretentiousness, dip**** ?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Unfriended. :bah


I could never sate your need for body hair, anyway.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow, look at me, still out on a Friday night. Lol, sitting in the line for a car wash at 11pm.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Crisigv said:


> Wow, look at me, still out on a Friday night. Lol, sitting in the line for a car wash at 11pm.


You party animal!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fooffy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

solutionx said:


> You party animal!


Right!? I'm living life!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

We all living life right here tonight, ******es!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Snick


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Can't let people or anything get to me......just love on them and keep it moving. Whatever happens happens.


Word


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

oh.....so this IS tobey maguire. i think i had wondered if it was him for 10 yrs or something without bothering to check to see if it was him.

i was going to guess kd lang next...


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Uh...life is strange


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wonder if my friend is up for church tomorrow?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

You know the scene in _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_ in which Kylo Ren just takes his lightsaber to a bank of monitors/computers in frustration? That's what I've been feeling like at work lately.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Why must there always be pain? In some part of my body. Really annoying.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm tired of the way you treat me
I'm sick of you take an advantage of me.
Some how you don't care,
Some how life isn't fair.
I dare to say I'm worried.
But you don't care!
I'm mad now,
and you don't care.
All you care about is you.
All I care about is me.
Can't you see? It doesn't matter.
But you think I'm the enemy.
I guess I'm not a person to you.
I guess my feelings don't matter.
You leave me bruised and battered.
I only care about me!
It's been a long time coming.
I'm shamed to say,
I wish you would go away!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

they had a screen w/ footage of some stripper (or whatever she was) dancing on some pole on top of this taxi that was in front of me. ha.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

tea111red said:


> they had a screen w/ footage of some stripper (or whatever she was) dancing on some pole on top of this taxi that was in front of me. ha.


Glad to hear the venturing out is paying off great for you.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Blue Dino said:


> Glad to hear the venturing out is paying off great for you.


lol...seeing that made me wonder what the rate of accidents is in this area. you can't help but look at something like that (or i couldn't anyway) , esp. when you aren't used to seeing that while driving, lol.

those ads, then all the people, all the buildings, flashing lights, etc. --> sensory overload and increased risk of an accident. got to get better at tuning stuff out, i guess.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Uh bbo-bobobobo tteollineun donggong deodeoddeoeodeoo


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

.....


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

What's the first thought that comes to mind when you see this image?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lele


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

broken records


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

summer is better atleast there will be watermelons then


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wheaff


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Every time you pounce,
I love watching them bounce!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Feels like I don't matter anymore. I know I don't. No one else in the world knows I exist. Once my parents are gone, I'll be alone. I know my siblings won't contact me much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I bought so much junk.....why idk.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ladididadada

blyedadadanskfreh84g8hnjv
hajdk;lljr78ufhn


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

mad cow disease

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovine_spongiform_encephalopathy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Creek


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> Creek


it's the crick


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

tea111red said:


> .....


That's where you want to stay after watching IT with your girlfriend on your first date.


Lohikaarme said:


> What's the first thought that comes to mind when you see this image?


France, maybe? Then Germany. That's when I have a bad headache though.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Lohikaarme said:


> What's the first thought that comes to mind when you see this image?


wienerschnitzel


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

solutionx said:


> That's where you want to stay after watching IT with your girlfriend on your first date.


the old cemetery next door can help serve to heighten the mood.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

If one day you find some dust, sitting on a tree
Don't hesitate to chew chewing gum

Squirrels may fly upside down,
But at least they know how to type on keyboards

"Excellent eggs" once said a man
"I agree, they are eggcellent" said another

Running up an invisible door,
One may find some cheese from 1826

If a man can't choose between red and blue
Just ask him which cat ran by the shop yesterday at precisely 2:32 PM

Don't stare at the time so much,
Because if you do, dragons may fall

"Yes" I heard somebody say once
That means something like, "can you find two different haircuts for the Llama's?"

Speaking of Llama's, don't forget to wear glasses,
Especially when running across the floor while counting every CM of the carpet

Nobody seems to know the difference between movies and cranes
It's because it is hard to understand, but the difference is the alphabet backwards


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

tea111red said:


> the old cemetery next door can help serve to heighten the mood.


I've gotten laid in a cemetery before. It was pretty interesting as a drunk teenager.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

come and relax in your brand new home after a hard day's work!

https://www.broomhillpropertyshop.com/property/let/332


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's easy, she says. 
The students are gonna be well-behaved, she says. 








_I'm planning to teach later this year. _
Oh man. How am I going to take all those blank stares from senior high schoolers? Anxiety disorders, begone!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to do some cleaning and organizing today.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@Kevin001


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> @Kevin001


I love it! :O


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@Kevin001 :grin2:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nothing I want more than to tell people someday that I'm doing okay, and mean it.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

So, "the actor who portrayed Tinky Winky on 'Teletubbies' has died" https://trib.al/uxqQRpE pic.twitter.com/cHkMTLAPDt :um
Did you ever watched Teletubies? :b


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

If my calculations, and speculations, are correct, life should be able to be a bit easier now since I have accepted the fact of being excluded for love. 

But I'll notice soon enough. (I hope.)


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

It's free real estate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Really hoping I can get that haircut tomorrow.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

This is too cute and a bit sad at the same time, awwwww!! 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157069931146840


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sus y said:


> This is too cute and a bit sad at the same time, awwwww!!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157069931146840


:laugh:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> :laugh:


What? are you laughting at that little girl's pain? So mean! :b lol kidding.
She's so cute aawwwww and it's so sad awwww :smile2::crying::smile2::crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sus y said:


> What? are you laughting at that little girl's pain? So mean! :b lol kidding.
> She's so cute aawwwww and it's so sad awwww :smile2::crying::smile2::crying:


Haha it was cute


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ute


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Soon


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pizza at 10pm wasn't a great idea lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

EarthDominator said:


> I have accepted the fact of being excluded for love.


it seems like whenever i think like this, i start getting attention from the opposite sex. :no


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Shakey threw a party that lasted all night
Everybody drank a lot of something nice
There was an old fashioned band of married men
Looking up to me for encouragement - it was so-so
The ladies looked bad but the music was sad
No one took their eyes off Lorraine
She shimmied and she strolled like a Chicago moll
Her feathers looked better and better - it was so-so
Yea! it was time to unfreeze
When the Reverend Alabaster danced on his knees
Slam! so it wasn't a game
Cracking all the mirrors in shame


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Good genes is good jeans


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

http://consciouscalm.com/stress-relief-touch-vagus/


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

tea111red said:


> it seems like whenever i think like this, i start getting attention from the opposite sex. :no


Not sure if you're sarcastic, or not.

But, in case you weren't, that's not how it works for me but I don't really care anymore.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

EarthDominator said:


> Not sure if you're sarcastic, or not.
> 
> But, in case you weren't, that's not how it works for me but I don't really care anymore.


no, i wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to remind myself we live in a fallen world.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I created a custom ammunition for weapons for a game, but I think I made it too powerful.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Another day on this prison planet.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Pizza at 10pm wasn't a great idea lol


False!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sus y said:


> False!


Yeah it turned out ok after all


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm reaching a point where there is absolutely nothing in the world that does not make me anxious.
There's this simple form I have to fill online, which I've been postponing for about a month due to anxiety, and just thinking about doing it tonight just made me lose my appetite.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

There’s a clog in the works of my anger such that whenever something makes me mad, I vibrate in my head and my face and my belly like an unbalanced laundry load. My legs are relatively unaffected.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

*Driving home, an excerpt *

_Paul:_ So there's just me, you, and Mendel - any plans to get a girlfriend? (talking about most of our friends in the gang getting married or at least having gfs)
_Me:_ You know I'm a weirdo. I really don't have any plans for that. 
_Paul:_ Me neither. I just can't see myself getting hitched in the coming years. (Oh sure, Paul.) 
_Me:_ (sounds of disbelief) At least you got to have some _adventures_ with girls back in college. 
_Paul:_ Yeah, well... this and that.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I've had enough of everything. This isn't funny anymore. It's all driving me mad. I give up.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know what to do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tax season is nice and bad....just hope I don't owe.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I made the less delicious soup ever, it was sad... uke 
I can't believe it.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I made the less delicious soup ever, it was sad... uke
> I can't believe it.


Sounds great!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Sounds great!


You can eat it , nobody yet wanted, included myself. :b


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sus y said:


> You can eat it , nobody yet wanted, included myself. :b


What is it?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> What is it?


Sort kind of chicken, noddle soup. :|


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Sort kind of chicken, noddle soup. :|


Sorry, I only like canned kind of chicken noddle soup


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

So I was having lunch at Olive Garden today and in the room next to me a large group was assembled for a meeting.
It was the employees of a large local convenience store chain.
The manager was standing in front of them a talking very loud.
For about 30 minutes straight she scolded them for all the things they are doing wrong.
Really spoke to them like they were morons and they just kind of sat there.
Then in an instant she switched and was like "you all are doing such a great job, we could never be this successful without you."
Then they started playing these light-hearted games like who has the longest hair.
The whole thing was creepy.
I really hate the way American business runs, so uptight, so passive aggressive, full of psychological warfare, dry, soul crushing, managers acting like what they are doing(in this case selling sandwiches, gas, and cigarettes) is so important that if they **** it up the whole world will end.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Sorry, I only like canned kind of chicken noddle soup


canned soup? so you love non tasty soup? You would have eating mine :O lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

All these Lyft drivers are different.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Feed the wolf


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Basic


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

My laptop's monitor is barely clinging to life.  I have to use a flashlight to see things ...even w/ that it is still a struggle to see what's on the screen.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> My laptop's monitor is barely clinging to life.  I have to use a flashlight to see things ...even w/ that I can barely see anything on the screen.


The laptop screens go after so amount of hours. Usually starts with lines through the screen, then starts to fail completely. Sometimes it is the cable to the screen due to being opened, closed all the time.

The temporary fix is use an external monitor until can replace screen.


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

I've heard so much about Franz Kafka, I'm looking forward to finally reading one of his books.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't wait for Ember to come out #reasontolive


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have this ability where I induce anxiety and awkwardness to the other party whenever I start talking about my depression. A change of topic ensues. Damn humans


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> The laptop screens go after so amount of hours. Usually starts with lines through the screen, then starts to fail completely. Sometimes it is the cable to the screen due to being opened, closed all the time.
> 
> The temporary fix is use an external monitor until can replace screen.


Yeah. Some wires are loose somewhere. I've been having issues w/ the screen lately, but last night the screen got moved back on accident and now the picture is nearly out.

Hopefully I still have this external monitor...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

tea111red said:


> My laptop's monitor is barely clinging to life.  I have to use a flashlight to see things ...even w/ that it is still a struggle to see what's on the screen.


Sounds like the LCD or LED backlight has an intermittent connection.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This year will be life changing.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Found my mom's socks in the garbage. Laundry hamper is 5 feet away. Glad I found them before my dad collected the garbage.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm surely _not_ the only one who thought of Snape when Kylo Ren was introduced.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fifi, my Fifi!!!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh wow. An earthquake. Been a while.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> Yeah. Some wires are loose somewhere. I've been having issues w/ the screen lately, but last night the screen got moved back on accident and now the picture is nearly out.
> 
> Hopefully I still have this external monitor...


I hope you fix the problem. :hug

For the cost of the screen, fitment, you can buy a new notebook. Then transfer everything over to that via external hard drive or flash drive (good designed flash drive, as some can fail if handle them wrong when inserting, removing from computer).


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Found my mom's socks in the garbage. Laundry hamper is 5 feet away. Glad I found them before my dad collected the garbage.


Good save. 

It happens.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Just about to crack open my first ever bottle of Johnnie Walker. I've been drinking mostly bourbon for the past year time for some Scotch!
Oh and going the liquor store around here sucks. Always people in the way and making a lot of noise.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Please load, please load, please load, please load!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Some random man asked me to open some bag his daughter (I'm guessing) was holding. That was kind of puzzling.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> I hope you fix the problem. :hug
> 
> For the cost of the screen, fitment, you can buy a new notebook. Then transfer everything over to that via external hard drive or flash drive (good designed flash drive, as some can fail if handle them wrong when inserting, removing from computer).


Well, I actually have a chromebook I've never used, lol. I bought it when I thought my laptop was about to die. This was over 2 yrs ago (may have even been 3), lol. I'll probably finally use it soon. I'll have to transfer stuff later, too.

Thanks.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> Well, I actually have a chromebook I've never used, lol. I bought it when I thought my laptop was about to die. This was over 2 yrs ago (may have even been 3), lol. I'll probably finally use it soon. I'll have to transfer stuff later, too.
> 
> Thanks.


Oh, ok. 

You're welcome.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 27, 2018)

oh you write so beautifully! I am impressed.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 27, 2018)

well I hope you are not talking about whom I think yo are talking about


----------



## cashmere (Jan 27, 2018)

hope you didn't open the bag. could have been trouble!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

One of my jumping beans hatched today. I wasn't expecting it to happen for a few months, as the last ones all came out around May. I feared it was too cold to let the moth outside, so I left it in the container with the container cracked open some, but it got out the crack and is someplace I don't know.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I just realized that my dad is Jerry from Rick & Morty. His wife and children think he's an idiot, he knows he's an idiot, but somehow he still finds a way to survive in the world against all odds of evolution. I'm just glad I got mostly my mom's DNA. She may be a sociopath, but at least not really a natural loser. I mean, other than marrying my dad.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope to do my taxes tomorrow.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Guac


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

All of these badass pheromones that I put off are going to waste so long as I spend all my time online where the smell of them can't make all the panties wet. My apologies to all cute women (and panties) for withholding that reward from you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Having someone accidentally give you a bottle of booze seems as good a reason as any to start drinking. :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Scale hadn't been working, then it somehow worked yesterday, and now it's back to not working. Pfft.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

funnynihilist said:


> Sounds like the LCD or LED backlight has an intermittent connection.


Just saw this...yeah, maybe this is it. :stu

I wish this thing didn't go and die on me...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, that damn scale managed to work a bit ago ( :stu ). I'm sure most of what I lost is water... if the reading was even accurate.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Honk honk honk... move your car!!!!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

tea111red said:


> Honk honk honk... move your car!!!!


*flips you off*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I need a nap.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

solutionx said:


> *flips you off*


 Lol


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Warning: contains mild violence/gore, nothing too graphic


* *




A shuffling sound from somewhere seemingly far away yet close enough to be audible woke me from deep dreamless sleep, and I gingerly sat up in the bed holding the covers to my chest. What was it now? The inky blackness of the chamber coupled with my bleary eyes sticky with sleep kept me from making out any shapes in the immediate area that could be the source of the sudden noise. My hand reached out to pat the space on the mattress to my right, only to find it empty. Okay, something was clearly going on. Alertness increasing, I quickly rubbed my eyes and lit the lamp on the bedside table with a flick of my wrist. It didn't take much to confirm I was alone in the room, and thanks to my enhanced senses I couldn't feel the presence of anyone else in the cabin either. That meant whatever had caused the disturbance was outside. I pulled the covers off and yanked my heavy knit cardigan from the armchair I had draped it over earlier, shoving my arms into the sleeves almost spastically. My species were not so lucky as to be blessed with a significant resistance to the harshness of the elements-we were built to flourish in warm spring conditions after all-and it was the thought of not being completely exposed to the coldness in the dead of winter high in the mountains that comforted some of my unease. I then hurriedly put my winter footwear on, snatched my ornate blade (a rite of passage acquisition, carved from a slayed wyvern's tooth) from atop the dresser and set out to investigate. There were no plants here that I could manipulate in a pinch, but I was far from defenseless even this far out of my element. As my fingers inched towards the front door handle a series of scuffling noises reverberated through the night, followed by vicious growling and pained yelps. Heart threatening to jump out of my throat, I tore the door open not particularly optimistic about what I would come face to face with. Immediately a cold gust of wind seeped in and shielding my face with my hand I took a few tentative steps forward, brandishing the knife. Once my eyesight adjusted to the limited visibility what greeted me was nothing short of an absolute carnage; the snowy path ahead was spattered with enormous crimson bloodstains that seemed to extend from not 10 ft. from the entrance to quite a ways off, making for a grotesque spectacle. Now I was no stranger to blood, and I was by no means squeamish but my kind were taught to be pacifists unless our lands or our tribe's safety were in peril. Squinting slightly I could detect motion in the near distance-a massive four-legged creature circling a lone motionless figure with the unmistakable intent to scope out a weak spot.

"Asra&#8230;?" I called out softly. I instinctively gripped the knife tighter.

The enemy creature prowled ever closer. Blood spilled from an open wound in its side the more it moved. "You'll pay for what you did to my brothers, you filthy half-blood *****!" it snarled. It leapt at the silhouette then, lethal canines bared, ready to sink into pliant flesh.

"Asra! Look out!" I warned. I wouldn't be able to get to her fast enough.

But maybe she didn't need the assistance; besides, she always managed to outrun me despite my best efforts.

The nasty wound appeared to notably slow down the wolf's momentum because instead of successfully tearing out its opponent's throat it was met with a brutal punch to the underjaw. The sheer force of it was so intense it knocked the wolf out of the air to several feet away. The wounded creature bounced off the snow once, its body rolling away until it came to a stop and curled in on itself. Asra's hand dropped to her side, fist slowly clenching and unclenching; her knuckles were streaked with blood, although whether it was hers or the wolf's I couldn't tell. She let out a breath, forming a white mist in the frozen air. It was then when I jolted out of my stupor and I noticed the other 3 wolf carcasses strewn around her, their entrails definitely where they shouldn't be. I dragged my eyes back to her, regarding her human arm as it morphed into a wolfish appendage, nails turning into sharp claws and dark grey fur growing all over it-her monstrous side in plain sight. She would often try to reassure me she'd never hurt me but I could never let myself forget what she was really capable of. What we were _all_ capable of. In this world, with all its monstrous inhabitants.

She started pacing in the fallen enemy's direction, murderous intent rolling out in waves. "Coming after us was your last mistake," she said, cold as any stalactite. The wolf seemed determined to stay alive out of sheer spite; it was evident his life was hanging by a thread at that point. Asra's boot collided with its side and she flipped its gigantic body over with a grunt. To my horror I saw that its jaw was now broken. She leaned down a few inches. "I want you to see my face as I rip your beating heart out of your chest. No doubt you'd have been ecstatic at the chance to do that yourself." Her claws glinted dangerously under the starlight. Blood droplets dripped down to the pure white snow, staining it red. "How ironic, to be killed by one who shares your blood. Isn't that the utmost taboo in your culture? I guess there won't be any Heaven for either of us."

I couldn't handle the trepidation any more-I risked a closer approach. "Asra, stop, that's enough! He's defeated!" I pleaded.

She whirled her head around to look at me. "Stay back! He's mine!" Her eyes had gone from silver to a bright gold that glowed unsettlingly. Her crazed expression startled me the most. This was bad. It was rare for her to lose this much control.

"This isn't worth it!" I was getting desperate.

"They were going to kill you and make me watch, Bree!" Her foot applied more pressure on the wolf, who howled in agony.

"That doesn't mean you need to do this!" I indicated at the scene before me, "You're not an executioner," my voice wavered, "Please."

"No one on earth has any right to threaten you while I'm still alive." She directed her gaze back to her victim. "I have to do this, for both our sakes." She raised her paw, poised to strike. The wolf surrendered to its fate, closing its eyes.

"No!" my knife slipped out of my hand to land on the snow as I threw myself at Asra, willing to do whatever it takes to stop her. Undeniable victory was one thing, but cold-blooded murder was not the way. I settled with wrapping my arms around her body, burying my face against her back. There was a brief struggle but she calmed down considerably some seconds later. "You're better than this, I know it." I mumbled, voice muffled by her raincoat.

Sighing in defeat, she lowered her arm begrudgingly. I grabbed her hands and we stepped away from the wolf altogether, whose venomous look he shot us suggested he would rather die than be granted mercy by a lowly half-blood abomination as their kind called beings like Asra. Nevertheless, he seemed to understand this was his opportunity to scram and so he stood up on his four feet, limping away back to his lair to regenerate presumably. I was not daft, I knew there would be consequences after tonight. But we would deal with them together, like we've done many times before. And someone would probably have to bury those corpses in the morning. We'd have to rely on the snow delaying the rotting process by a few hours. For now, a kiss and going back to bed would do.

Asra's arm had turned back to human in the meantime and she raised it to my face, cupping my cheek and giving me a soft apology peck. "Sorry, I can get&#8230; protective."

"Tell me about it," I replied, flashing her a lopsided smile. "Now, let's go back inside and you can tell me why the freaking hell would a wolf pack attack our winter retreat of all places."

She winced. "It's kind of a long story&#8230;"

"Won't be the first time," I said as I shook my head.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Warning: contains mild violence/gore, nothing too graphic
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Nice. I'm assuming you wrote this yourself? It's very good. My favorite line was "their entrails definitely where they shouldn't be." >


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

solutionx said:


> Nice. I'm assuming you wrote this yourself? It's very good. My favorite line was "their entrails definitely where they shouldn't be." >


Yeah, I have set this little goal of writing a short story based on a random image every week as practice. Thanks, glad you liked and were not repulsed by my morbidness :| :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Having someone accidentally give you a bottle of booze seems as good a reason as any to start drinking. :lol


:O


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Yeah, I have set this little goal of writing a short story based on a random image every week as practice. Thanks, glad you liked and were not repulsed by my morbidness :| :lol


Repulsed?! You mean turned on by? ;P


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> :O


I'm surprised you approve of that Kevin! That woman is a baaad influence haha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> I'm surprised you approve of that Kevin! That woman is a baaad influence haha


Approve? I'm just in aww lol. She's a sweet heart. :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

0


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

If somebody thought of something with many colours, would it be identical to finding a giraffe in the deep sea?


----------



## cracktoria (Jan 28, 2018)

One time I died on the inside and no one noticed. Magic.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a sexual attraction to big breasts. D cup and bigger. And it kinda bothers me in several different ways!

1) It bothers me because I know that large breasts cause back pain.
2) It bothers me how Women behave with their breasts
a) One woman tries to hide them
b) another woman tries to use them to get attention, and maybe some free drinks.
c) another woman wants to show cleavage and yet doesn't want the attention she gets.
d) another woman wants to go around topless, and still doesn't want the attention.
e) another woman thinks they are just a fashion accessory
f) some women got made fun of.
This list just goes on and on. It's confusing! And the feelings I have won't change. So what? :stu


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i need a pill that knocks me out in 60 seconds flat. i waste hours everyday trying to fall asleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Might think about seeing a therapist again....well idk.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Someone almost ran me over this morning. 

Good experiences just keep piling up....ha.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Walking through a crowd is more traumatic to me than almost being ran over, though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> Someone almost ran me over this morning.
> 
> Good experiences just keep piling up....ha.




Awwww. :hug


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> Awwww. :hug


lol, he sounded really sorry and like it was an accident. I was just like, "it's ok."

Funny that not the greatest experiences keep happening, though. I guess...I could just be thinking more negatively. :stu


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to do more for others.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I died and came back to life the day after Christmas. True story.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> lol, he sounded really sorry and like it was an accident. I was just like, "it's ok."
> 
> Funny that not the greatest experiences keep happening, though. I guess...I could just be thinking more negatively. :stu


There is a reason why you survive these things. Don't know why until later in life.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Surely I'm not the only one sick of hearing Perfect by Ed Sheeran everywhere. Overrated ****


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its officially black history month.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> There is a reason why you survive these things. Don't know why until later in life.


Hmm.

Edit: From a spiritual standpoint, I guess I know how to look at this and those events.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Edit: From a spiritual standpoint, I guess I know how to look at this and those events.


As an example. I survived after being hit by a car when younger while walking on a footpath (drunk person in a car). But I didn't understand why I survived until I had to protect 2x female friends from an abusive man (noone around to protect them) by putting myself in harms way. Also protected him from making a big mistake. If I wasn't there, who would have protected them?

So, I had purpose as to why I survived. You most likely do have a purpose as to why you survived, but won't know until later on in life.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This one time, at band camp...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

"If you wish–
I’ll rage on raw meat like a vandal
Or change into hues that the sunrise arouses,
If you wish–
I can be irreproachably gentle,
Not a man — but a cloud in trousers."


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

bored Bored BORED


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

just typing typing something and i dont know what to eat what did they use to do i cant remember but definitely humour and i have no idea what to eat well ill just take a little longer because there is some time i guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Those gel pens though.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sometimes when I'm out driving my new truck and I start thinking about the engine and how much horsepower it's putting out, I get this **** eating grin on my face that I can't get rid of.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Goodnight


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Counting sheep

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seems the weather is lookin nicer

https://streamable.com/t12n7


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sometimes you have to be broken down to be rebuilt in a better way. Strip away the garbage and darkness.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Amon said:


> Seems the weather is lookin nicer
> 
> https://streamable.com/t12n7


You live in paradise :O


----------



## downthedrainagain (Feb 3, 2018)

Kinda glad that not every person in this forum is depressed or some ****.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

DE-DE DE-DE DE-DE DE-DE DE-DE DE-DE DE-DE DE-DE

Toot! Toot!

DE-DE DE-DE DE-DE DE-DE DE-DE DE-DE DE-DE DE-DE

Boot! Boot!

Running down the street (wa-hey!)
Running down the street
Can you find a seat? (wa-hey!)
Can you find a seat?

Ba-ba-dada-dada-ba-ba-dada-dada!
Be-bu-dudu-dudu-be-bu-dudu-dudu!
La la la la la la la la cats and dogs!
La la la la la la la la rats and frogs!

Jump!
Jump!
Jump!

This is a new place!

Jump!
Jump!
Jump!

Here's a new face!

Fishy fishy fishy fishy we-de-de!

Whereee areee you going?
Somewhereee that it's snowing!
Whyyy are you going there?
I don't have to tell you again, I swear!

*runs through the snow and jumps into it*

Brrrrr it's colddd over here
But at least Summer is near

HEY! HEY! HEY! HEY!

Na na na na BING! na na na na BING!
Beb ber ba ba ber ba ba!
Beb ber ba ba ber ba ba!

Liddle iddle e!
Liddle iddle e!

Dee-dee deedeedee dee-dee dee-da-dee!

*der da der da! der der da...

Dingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg*

BA!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What do I do with myself today? I know I'll end up sitting in my room, depressed and lifeless.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

If there is a place out there that looks like this I am going there


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Si JL guid ya abat.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Somewhere else, very far from here! Too late! Perhaps never!
For I do not know where you flee, nor you where I am going...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


That's awesome. I like your new avatar as well. Is it you?  For some reason I imagine you as anime, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need some apple cider vinegar.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Kurt Cobain:

_Nobody dies a virgin... We all get f**cked.._


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm stuffed with stuffing *burp*


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wishing I was somewhere else right now.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Mmmm...






Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Experiencing pain and suffering seems to unlock a new dimension of the world that is impossible to get to any other way. I will give Christians that much.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Maytag mamatay na ko - mahuman na tanan nakong problema!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

yeast


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sometimes when I'm with my friends and I laugh too hard, someone in the group asks what the heck is currently wrong with me :3 

And then I laugh harder.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mom getting her income tax taken.....what did she expect....when owe everyone.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I prefer reading at night but the bad thing about that is I get tired and end up forgetting part of what I read the next day. So I have to go over it again lol. Oh well. Maybe I should take better notes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not sure if rooming with my uncle would be smart. Not sure if I should have my name on things either.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uhh


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


>


A R35 GTR push me pull you?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Breep


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Got a crick in my neck, ouch!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Joop!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure if rooming with my uncle would be smart. Not sure if I should have my name on things either.


When would you potentially be moving? How much would a studio that is walking distance from your current casino job cost?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> When would you potentially be moving? How much would a studio that is walking distance from your current casino job cost?


Meh idk just was thinking. Mom is making horrible decisions so might only have the house for a few more months. But might be 2 bedroom places nearby for $700? Idk taking things one day a time because my uncle is very unorganized financially and has bad credit.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Was supposed to have a wonderful Sunday, in return I get the cold shoulder. Why can't I ever feel good.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Not too happy with my life as it is now, feel like bustin out


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> Meh idk just was thinking. Mom is making horrible decisions so might only have the house for a few more months. But might be 2 bedroom places nearby for $700? Idk taking things one day a time because my uncle is very unorganized financially and has bad credit.


Wow. $700 is so cheap. That's like a dream come true.

I will say that when several people have their name on the lease, all of them are not only responsible for their share of it but also the whole entire rent. So for example, if your uncle doesn't pay his half of the rent, the landlord can go after you for the entire thing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Wow. $700 is so cheap. That's like a dream come true.
> 
> I will say that when several people have their name on the lease, all of them are not only responsible for their share of it but also the whole entire rent. So for example, if your uncle doesn't pay his half of the rent, the landlord can go after you for the entire thing.


We don't make much money down here lol and yep yep I know.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Trash is full and we still have 3 days until trash day.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I miss interacting w/ a beautiful man, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bleep


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

well, he was just telling the truth..

I can't cook.

I had it in me when i was fat.. I cooked all the time.. I especially liked baking.

Now? I'm not a fan of food, let alone cooking it..

I eat when i'm hungry, and it's usually small meals. Highly nutritious, but nothing exciting. Egg Whites, Oatmeal, and dark leafy green salads with fruit..

Well, today, i was making my usual egg whites for the week, and my husband refused when i offered them.

He's a gourmand, and will not except bland food with no spices, condiments, etc.

When i asked why he would not eat my bland, plain-cooked egg whites, he just said:

_"Well, you can't cook".._

And he said it with a straight face..

This has been an ongoing joke since our marriage, so i wasn't hurt.. Hell, he's right, i can't cook..

So i gave him a look of "mock shock".. and "faux outrage".. then we both chuckled.. He's right, i can't cook, but he certainly can.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This forum....


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

(in Snape's voice) How disappointing...


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

pretending is exhausting sometimes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

How sweet it would be if I found I could fly.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

The snow's falling.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hate waiting to finish my taxes but oh well as long as they get done.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Great. I've developed anxiety to taking my medication. Wonderful.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

"I am the dark
and I am the light.
I am the moon
and I am the starless night sky."


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Cupcake party!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

"MINIVAN"

Great customized license plate (for a minivan)...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Fuego


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The sky is crying....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've got way too much stuff going on.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Pygmalion Effect: most likely it only works with people _without_ anxiety and depressive disorders.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Uncle keeps wanting me to room with him....idk so many red flags but idk.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

0


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Zero
Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I had a dream last night that I had intestinal parasites from eating sushi. I guess I'm not as confident in my own cooking as I thought. Thankfully I know to always freeze it for 24 hours to kill any rare parasites before eating it.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wait, what? My older sister's husband's age is closer to mine than to her? 
*It's not true... It's impossible! Aaargh!*


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No matter how old I get, I think I'll still be treated as a child. At least until no one wants me around anymore.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

can i just disappear 
damn it focus
thinking wayy too much
wow where is the off switch


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol. Dog barely chewed the sushi.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Vince's words of wisdom: Always eat before a night out with the guys, even if it involves dinner or lunch.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to be drinking a gallon a day.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That's too much. It can throw your electrolyte balance off.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That's too much. It can throw your electrolyte balance off.


You talking to me? Lol.....nah thats normal amount for us athletes :laugh: Plus since my skin is starting to dry out I need even more .


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> I need to be drinking a gallon a day.





SamanthaStrange said:


> That's too much. It can throw your electrolyte balance off.


Throw some sea salt and lemon/lime juice in with it for electrolytes, unless it gives you high blood pressure, then potassium and magnesium might be better.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Had a dream last night that I was out shopping for painkillers again. That part of my life is over as long as kratom and weed stay legal, but it seems like maybe I miss it a little bit.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I forgot that I bought a couple scratch tickets yesterday. I hope I hit it big so I can disappear forever.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Can't wait till it's dark so I can go walk. Need to hurry and get back to the weight I was 2 months ago. I feel and look like crap at the weight I'm at now!!!!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

a magical bag where i can take out any sneakers i want


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope my stomach doesn't get upset this morning.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

So warm and toasty. :3


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My aunt and uncle are away on a cruise, so my two cousin's boyfriends are staying over for the weekend. I envy them. They're lucky they have a normal life.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Me if I ever move in with an S.O.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Me if I ever move in with an S.O.


Awww, you drive a hard bargain. You can move in tomorrow. 0


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Rufus Sewell..

The fantasies get worse when i'm depleted, low blood sugar or horny..


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I ripped a hole in my new jeans the same week I bought them. I also just backed my truck into a tree and dented the rear end. Luckily I have full coverage insurance for the truck, but sadly not for the jeans.  Maybe I will exchange them?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Why he so clueless and stupid?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> Me if I ever move in with an S.O.


But that dude look like a butthead, literally :|


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't understand how some people wake up screaming.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Don't understand how some people wake up screaming.


If you had dreams like mine, you'd probably understand. It doesn't really happen anymore now that I fixed my PTSD, but it used to happen once in a while.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

solutionx said:


> If you had dreams like mine, you'd probably understand. It doesn't really happen anymore now that I fixed my PTSD, but it used to happen once in a while.


Oh no I mean someone yelling at another early in the morning its like you just woke up....sheesh.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Ang lungkot mag-isa.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

A (somewhat) visualization of my inner-self.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It hurts not having anyone I can trust with my feelings. I feel so alone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I thought his off days change weekly...guess not.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Ciscada nearly flew into my mouth. Captured him or her and put where is meant to go.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

It's kind of embarrassing that Mexico and Russia have better food standards than the US. I always buy the Mexican Coca Cola at WalMart because it has real sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup. I believe Russia only imports food that would qualify as organic here. You know what they say, you are what you eat. We better get our **** together.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I made a phone call to have a reservation at a restaurant and I did not feel anxious at all. I consider this a triumph.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

"What is a friend? A single soul dwelling in two bodies." - Aristotle


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

YAYYY

*jumps around in the thread, in hopes that I can find some chocolate in a breadbin*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I posted chocolate cupcakes in the dot thread, maybe there's some left. :b


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I posted chocolate cupcakes in the dot thread, maybe there's some left. :b


:lol

that thread always confuses me when I see it pop up on the side. It always claims there's only like 5 replies, if I remember right XD


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Catching up on the Florida high school mass shooting. Really sad, to say the least. So many topics surrounding political and academic problems that I know it is unethical to mention at this time of grievance.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

wow..

you tell him he has a problem with his heart and just give him a referral..

We call the referral, and they're booked until next month..

Well, we took matters into our own hands..

I bet, by the time we see that specialist, he'll be just fine..

He's already doing 30 mins. aerobics every day..:yay


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Seeing those kids running for their lives in Florida..

So much for a happy child hood?

My gawd.. none of them deserved this..

Especially the parents.. There are going to be 17 parents that expected their child to come home from school today..

And they'll never see them alive again..

jezzzus..


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe I've already been replaced and forgotten.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i have the same effect on people as dementors do.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm drawing free nude female portraits for Valentine's Day. If you're a girl just send me your nudes and I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Mga ninuno sa kagubatan, gabayan ang inyong angkan. Nalilito at naliligaw sa kung saan-saan.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I better not be getting sick.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Bahala na, part 2.

OR

Bahala na, the sequel


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Free HBO and Max this weekend!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Lurks*


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

When you hear "Raspberry Pi" do you think of the food or the miniature Linux operating system for smart devices? If you said the latter then I'll probably let you see me naked.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What do I do?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mods doing a good job


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Where fire and diamonds fall like rain


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I highly doubt that.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I miss you


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It's not the side effects of the cocaine, I'm thinking that it must be love, it's too late to be grateful, it's too late, to be late again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bored so lookin at some Snapchat stories


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So much for saving money.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nothingness.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Sometimes revisiting the past makes you realize just how far you'ce come


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I think I decided what my first tattoo will be. A cyborg heart that goes over my loop recorder implant. Something like this, but i will probably draw it myself and make it look more steampunk/cyberpunk...










Also, if I can somehow incorporate a beautiful piece of code I wrote myself, that would be cool.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I had some kind of artistic ability. Maybe I could be more distracted from these bad thoughts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

"So come with me, where dreams are born, and time is never planned."


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My finances are taking a hit but just have to be grateful I have money to spend.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Brain Coral


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This detangling spray makes my hair really shiny.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> This detangling spray makes my hair really shiny.


I can even see it in your avatar @[email protected]


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No one will come to my funeral.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bran flakes are actually pretty gud!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Therapy thoroughly ****ed me up today


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I love how old things, cars for instance, have all these little quirks built into them that you can't find in new things today.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

As weird as it is, I think a kratom tea enema is by far the best method of ingestion. Not only does it work faster regardless of what you've eaten, it is also a natural antibacterial soap, capable of killing even salmonella. What better to wash your butt out with every day?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The world is definitely not what I want to be a part of. Too wicked.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Holy smokes, I can't remember the last time I went on here. I wonder if anyone even remembers me lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I AM LIMlTLESS 



Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Holy smokes, I can't remember the last time I went on here. I wonder if anyone even remembers me lol


Hi! 
Welcome back. I remember you.

Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

These Colorado mornings will sure wake your *** up. Who needs coffee?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll text her later.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wala _None_
Wala naman _There's none_
Wala namang perpekto _There's no (such thing as) perfect_
Ano ba ang epekto kung meron kang depekto? _What's the effect if you have a defect?_
Wala namang perpektong tao _There's no perfect person_


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Wala _None_
> Wala naman _There's none_
> Wala namang perpekto _There's no (such thing as) perfect_
> Ano ba ang epekto kung meron kang depekto? _What's the effect if you have a defect?_
> Wala namang perpektong tao _There's no perfect person_


I like this song.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I am very sad.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain I'm not even worth talking to anymore.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> :rain I'm not even worth talking to anymore.


Your not the only one that feels like that. I also feel that way. But I think you should consider not putting yourself down all the time. Your a lot better person then you give yourself credit for. You can't do anything about the way the world treats you but you can do everything for how you treat you. You choose who you choose to believe and who you don't believe. Life is full of risks. Sometimes you just got to take a risk that someone could be correct. It doesn't usually hurt to try. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow shows a lot for someone to sacrifice their time for another.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

D-d-d-d-DJ Snake! Sssss


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I miss you more than anyone has missed anybody in the history of people missing other people.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm extremely dependent on external validation.
Or objective validation so to speak. I constantly need objective reasons to feel I'm worthy. I feel like my existence by itself is a worthless and disgusting thing.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i am energetic!!!!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> Your not the only one that feels like that. I also feel that way. But I think you should consider not putting yourself down all the time. Your a lot better person then you give yourself credit for. You can't do anything about the way the world treats you but you can do everything for how you treat you. You choose who you choose to believe and who you don't believe. Life is full of risks. Sometimes you just got to take a risk that someone could be correct. It doesn't usually hurt to try. :squeeze


Exactly!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I had someone to help me when I get really anxious.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Still stuck at 24 meh.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Goodbye to the entire site. I am grateful that I had a place to vent when I was going through my stroke recovery hell, even if I did do some complaining about the site. I think I finally found a reason to leave for good though, and I feel like it will improve my life to get away from all the bad memories. In a way, I think I needed to come back to this site to get closure and make sure I wasn't really the terrible person that everyone here who I've met seems to delude that I am. I feel like I got that closure now for sure. I don't wish any ill for anyone here, and never have. Please stop thinking I am evil. Peace out.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I wish I had someone to help me when I get really anxious.


:hug


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I need a supply of Xanax


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

a-holes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gotta move up my laundry time.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"Mediocre and Middlin'" -the musical

The show where nothing happens with a bunch of nobodies.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

... find me somebody to love, somebody, somebody, somebody, somebody, somebody, find me somebody, find me somebody to love, can anybody find me somebody to love...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Most things are just an illusion buy we have been so brainwashed from birth we will never realize it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope driving the suburban isn't a new thing.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

*CBT: Reattribution* i.e. "It's not entirely my fault."

Me: (gets an email invitation for LinkedIn from someone whom I haven't spoken to in a while)

_Via FB Messenger_

Me: Sorry, bud, I don't use LinkedIn.
Rodney: That's okay, I just clicked "invite all" or something; I don't really use it that much anyways.
Me: Okay. How are you? 
Rodney: Good. I'm teaching now.
Me: Oh, I'm planning to teach too.
Rodney: (stops replying; my message not even 'seen')

Me to myself: Fine, be that way


----------



## DamonFields (Feb 27, 2018)

B-26

It's a number.

It's a song.

It's a girl.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

cold lasagna


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Easter Sunday is also April Fool's Day this year.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

So I was biking around 5AM this morning and I passed by a closed restobar facing the beach. By the sea wall was a lone guy around his 20s who seemed to be choking and making mumbled noises. I assumed he was a straggler who was retching from drinking too much, however, the second time I passed by him a while later, he was crying, yelling, and moaning out loud. The whole thing was sad and a little alarming! I drove my bike faster with my thoughts starting to flood with possible reasons why that man was in that state - possibly getting dumped by a lover, or something. It was scary.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Winters are tough for me to because of the weather and short days. For me to get through it, and this is such a cliche, but you really have to take it one day at a time. For me it usually hits me around just before Halloween and when the clocks change. I basically tell myself that as we approach the winter solace I think of it as something positive because right after that day each day ever so slightly gets longer. Then I tell myself January 1 is coming up, which is like a new beginning. After that I tell myself that once we get through January we have one month under our belt and soon it won't be long for Spring, again, a new beginning. And after that the clocks change and soon, with patience-and a small measure of obstinacy-the long days of Summer will soon greet me, as they will greet all of you to.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Someone named Lenzie from Scotland with a Mac tried signing into my email 3 times. 

Okay "Lenzie" from Scotland with a Mac, WTH lmao


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

cinto said:


> Someone named Lenzie from Scotland with a Mac tried signing into my email 3 times.
> 
> Okay "Lenzie" from Scotland with a Mac, WTH lmao


They might have thought their email address is theirs (very minor differences that they've overlooked).

I've experienced receiving email meant for someone else, the only difference between our email addresses is a single "."


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

She said that she was majoring in Anal Epistemology and Minoring in Crustacean Theology, I pushed my hat up on my forehead, leaned on the bar and asked if she would like to dance on the peanut shells that were an inch thick on the floor now that last call was approaching.
"No thanks" she said "I'm saving my ankles for spring break"


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> They might have thought their email address is theirs (very minor differences that they've overlooked).
> 
> I've experienced receiving email meant for someone else, the only difference between our email addresses is a single "."


That would probably make the most sense since the three attempts were made two minutes apart. But someone named Lenzie signing into a "cint" username account made me kinda skeptical. If true, I guess my email username isn't as unique as i thought


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So much going on


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My three mini-naps this evening could prevent me from getting to sleep tonight?

Maybe not.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lala


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

when in the snow I like to lie and cross my arms and wait to die.


----------



## lilcentral (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm defending my PhD next week and I'm scared about how it'll go.

Also I have canker sores inside my mouth (inner cheeks) and I left my mouth wash at work.

The sideview mirror of my car fell off today. Oh boy.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lool


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I was a memorable person.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

King Groaf is a little tired


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

frustrating how much your mind can warp things


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm beginning to get the feeling that this may not be a good year for my family.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Damn, I am so full from dinner earlier tonight. uke



Crisigv said:


> I'm beginning to get the feeling that this may not be a good year for my family.


 :hug


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I could still hear her counting in German... Eins, zwei, drei... And then he just jumped.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Glad winter is over.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

cinto said:


> Someone named Lenzie from Scotland with a Mac tried signing into my email 3 times.
> 
> Okay "Lenzie" from Scotland with a Mac, WTH lmao


Lenzie is the name of the town. Service providers do not know the names of people who make failed sign-ins.


----------



## anonymoususer2 (Feb 13, 2018)

anything in this thread


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

"Meet me at midnight in the forest of my dreams.
We'll make a fire and count the stars that shimmer above the trees."


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Paul's advice: "Just see it through."
Dean's advice: "You have your family and friends."


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Computer running so slow


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

The more that I think about it I realise scooby doo is quite intelligent for a dog


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Computer running so slow


That's a good thing, it will be easier to catch


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

End of April I've been forced to take vacation days or else I will lose them. My boss is giving me a whole week off. I'm scared.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Computer running so slow


Run a de-fragmentation on your hard drive, and free up some space on it as well afterwards. That should help get it running fast and smooth again.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> That's a good thing, it will be easier to catch


LMAO!


----------



## MTFHR (Mar 6, 2018)

tupac


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeap


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*Love like you've been loved.
Be the love you would have wanted to find. *


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I'm not a pervert!!!


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Ugh. Can't sleep.


----------



## Unholy (Mar 6, 2018)

... free will is a lie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kinda spamming now


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Spending too much time in my own mind.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Unholy said:


> ... free will is a lie


Yes it really is. We really only have a limited amount of free will and even that is tainted by things like social conditioning and biological imperatives.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I really need to go for a long walk or something to get some fresh air but I can't get myself to leave the house.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Spending too much time in my own mind.


I can definitely relate to that.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

obsessive thoughts about suicide again tonight. so annoying. Hopefully my therapy will be good tomorrow


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

T-dog, you're in the wrong room, bro.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sometimes you just have to leave it all behind.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Pagkagaling sa skwela ay didiretso na sa inyo
At buong maghapon ay tinuturuan mo ako️


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Don't bury me 
Faceless enemy
I'm so sorry
Is this the way it's got to be?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Don't bury me
> Faceless enemy
> I'm so sorry
> Is this the way it's got to be?


You bury him you bury me, Although I know you are a Mutual enemy.

Why can't we just let it be, the way the atoms meant to be.

Once I was a molecule before these eyes let me see,
Once I was a fish in the sea before they came to know me.

How do we justify our fate,
When we always seem to come too late.
The only time I've ever felt pure,
Was when I was dying from The Cure.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

2018 She Believes Cup. USA womans soccer against England. Now I know why they have long pony tails, as can put the pony tail in the oppositions face so they can't see the ball. Genius these women are.  :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Smile through it all.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome back...? :b


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm not beautiful or strong. I guess I'm not much of a woman? I definitely don't feel like one.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I'm not beautiful or strong. I guess I'm not much of a woman? I definitely don't feel like one.


Oh come on! Don't be so hard on yourself!

 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I want to be your cat and give you dead mice as roses. :blank:um:tiptoe


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> 2018 She Believes Cup. USA womans soccer against England. Now I know why they have long pony tails, as can put the pony tail in the oppositions face so they can't see the ball. Genius these women are.  :grin2:


Oh, USA won 1-0. 



Crisigv said:


> I'm not beautiful or strong. I guess I'm not much of a woman? I definitely don't feel like one.


Beautiful eyes, beautiful lips, beautiful teeth, beautiful skin, need I continue?

You are stronger than you think. 

You have Roman / Italian beauty. Just look at Roman women back in the days and you'll understand that you don't look out of place.

Most Roman women copied Venus, a Roman goddess as far as beauty goes.

Every country has their own version of beautiful. Just because you don't look like a beautiful person from another country, doesn't mean you are not beautiful.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh, great. They've taught me how to play cards. And now I've no reason not to join them anymore. Loser gets the shots. *sigh*


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

This sucks


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Why are there always things to do? Why doesn't the goddamn world stop?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to plan ahead.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I didn't even realise that I was home alone.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Paul said:


> Lenzie is the name of the town. Service providers do not know the names of people who make failed sign-ins.


Ah, thanks! Felt kind of strange.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

last year passed like a month


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's late and I don't want to go out anymore. I'll join them next time.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Why is it always the religious girls who are horny and DTF?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Asinine mortals.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

boom shakalaka one ting


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

Maybe this.

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Preacher's Daughter Syndrome&amp=true&defid=4280704


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

SolutionX said:


> Why is it always the religious girls who are horny and DTF?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


My post above was supposed to quote you but I think I pulled an idiot. Ha


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm such a loser.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Can't believe how easy life is for some people.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Indie film makers always seem to think nudity, sex, and the like are requirements. Oh, sure, freedom of expression; it's an art. Yeah, sure, whatever


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope I didn't mess up.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm on chapter 9 of Charles Bukowski's autobiographical novel "Women".
I love Hank but he would have never become famous in the internet age.
I find his writing to be the perfect tonic to these uptight times in which we currently live.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

So there's this weirdo who insists on video calling me at quarter to three in the morning (which I've never gave in before... because I'm always damn asleep!). He's pretty normal during the day but has these quirks that's just annoying such as the aforementioned. And then he profusely apologizes about it, ugh. Such a strange individual.

P.S. 
No, this isn't some movie where the plot twist reveals that it's actually me who I'm talking about. That would just be ridiculous.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Root beer!!!!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Swimming through a tree that flows around the world and world the around flows that tree a through swimming.

Addinggg a tree. To a tree. Means that you will be. A milk carton. Addinggg a lafkdfjdjfdsjfsdjf adding a jfdoikfdjfdsfkjdsf adding a keyboardddd to a birds beak.

La lalalala! la lalalala

Yeah yeah yeah no yeah no yeah hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey heyHEY!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I assumed that O.J. Simpson would at some point confess to the murders because he's such a narcissist that he would need to have that spotlight again. However, it turns out he confessed to them twelve years ago in a never-aired interview which Fox just broadcast. Do yourself a favor and watch it. It's unbelievable.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just poked my eye with my flat iron. Could have been a lot worse considering it's set at 400 degrees.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

4 people sharing one washer sucks.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


>


I just keep seeing Chris O'Dowd in that guy haha :b


----------



## SocialVegan (Mar 12, 2018)

Premium cable and my dogs help me not feel bored or lonely most nights, I also read a lot.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sensitive thugs, y'all all need hugs.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

"I'm comin' up only, to show you wrong."

Story of my life.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I texted with zac mason all night it was most fun i ever had hes only guy who ever gave me a chance


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pssst


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I just keep seeing Chris O'Dowd in that guy haha :b


Impressive!! He actually does play in that movie... lol

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3262342/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_8


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My uncle is addicted to energy drinks


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I sense (without getting in the browser version of SAS to check) that there's been a ban and a respawn. 

Oh SAS, you so cray-cray.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I really need to win the lottery so I could be a reclusive millionaire.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

unsocial lego said:


> I really need to win the lottery so I could be a reclusive millionaire.


Worked for Howard Hughes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I found a bag of mini chocolate chips in my freezer.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe I don't matter to anyone and I'm just in Lala land


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

My agoraphobia on most days usually kicks my *** but I find my agoraphobia you feel like kicks my *** but on days like these, during snow storms, it's so easy to take a walk.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> My agoraphobia on most days usually kicks my *** but I find my agoraphobia you feel like kicks my *** but on days like these, during snow storms, it's so easy to take a walk.


Today's the first time I tried to use talk to text, I found out that it's poop on my phone. _-_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"The first part of a relationship is always the easiest. After that the unveiling begins, never to stop" Charles Bukowski


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Impressive!! He actually does play in that movie... lol
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3262342/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_8


Omggg haha! that's crazy. I guess I had sharp eyes at that moment :lol


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Despite my increasing irritations with Tim Cook, Phil Schiller, Jony Ive, and the rest of the gang year over year, I still can't help getting excited for Apple's annual WWDC and live streaming the heck out of it!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boing


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

It seemed I just closed my eyes when my alarm went off.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm nothing more than a mistake.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I cut my thumb when I was chopping firewood and I think it is infected now. I was using pine tree sap on it because it's supposed to be an antibiotic, but apparently not a good one.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Chapter 70 of Charles Bukowski's "Women".
People sure were living back in the 70s. Tons of booze, drugs, sex.
Everyone sleeping with everyone with no worry of diseases.
Nobody preaching at you to adopt healthy habits or to act politically correct.
I'm sure this book is exaggerated but nobody seemed to give a **** about anything.
Makes people today seem like downright prudes!


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I got the blues.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

my avatar reminds me im 25 everytime i look at it. sometimes i forget
ahh to be 24 again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope they like the movie.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This world is one big fickle *****


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Fickle pickle.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

**** ***.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You! :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Stop stalking me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Okay, I'm done. I will never read your posts again.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I was only joking :crying:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't see that. :lol 

JK. :b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Another weekend...


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

"Who's fabulous?"










"Oh, stop it!"










"No, I mean, I'm serious..."


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

This thread is. :lol

Due to the post above.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oui


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beans for breakfast too?!?!?!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't believe I've been on this forum for over 3 years. Don't need it like I use to anymore. Slowly posting less and less.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

lil bird


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Driving home...

Me: Hey, this song's for us!
Mendel: *cranks up the volume of the radio*
Me, Mendel, Paul: *singing*  _In my life, there's been heartache and pain, I don't know if I can face it again. Can't stop now, I've travelled so far, to change this lonely life. *I wanna know what love is, I want you to show me!* _ 

And then I dropped Paul at his house first, then Mendel. The end.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I really do hate myself.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> I can't believe I've been on this forum for over 3 years. Don't need it like I use to anymore. Slowly posting less and less.


I have been on here for 8. I feel you on this one. :lol



Crisigv said:


> I really do hate myself.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blaaaaaaap


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Doobidoobidapdap


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Everything.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Something


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Nothing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

_Automatic thought/Situation:_
I project my ideals towards others and feel disappointed when they fall short of my expectations

_ Cognitive Distortions:_
Mind reading, Fairness fallacy, Shoulds, Emotional reasoning, Personalization

_Rational Thought:_
Wala


----------



## Lonerwolf (Feb 24, 2018)

That thing I hate
-Beach
-Mall
-Old Peer
-Clothes
-Not understand something 
-Sex
-People’s
-Past


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Did u just say....


U hate the beech?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Beachist.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> _Automatic thought/Situation:_
> I project my ideals towards others and feel disappointed when they fall short of my expectations
> 
> _ Cognitive Distortions:_
> ...


_Action:
_Mananahimik na lang.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

beautiful morning uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhm

i wanna wake up next to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

If there are any Canadians here who like Tim Hortons, the new app where you pre order before you get there works great. I just saved so much of my break time. Lol, I sound like Coby Smulders from Masterpass. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I have an empty box here that reads "Sealed Butter Cups Portion Control Servings"
So romantic!


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> If there are any Canadians here who like Tim Hortons, the new app where you pre order before you get there works great. I just saved so much of my break time. Lol, I sound like Coby Smulders from Masterpass. :lol


Had to Google her to get it.:laugh:Love apps like that, break time is so precious, and always passes by so quickly.

What is that extra stuff she put on her french fries? I would like to try that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She found a guy on reddit....hmm.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Lyyli Hehe, wala ng magawa &#128517;


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

@Alpha Tauri :stu


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm out of chocolate again.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Lyyli said:


> @*Alpha Tauri* :stu


It's a short sentence in an unknown language, probably a book in English. At least 200 pages give or take.:nerd:

Time at work is slow as a snail, but fast as a bullet train when you're off.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

birddookie said:


> It's a short sentence in an unknown language, probably a book in English. At least 200 pages give or take./forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_glasses.png


Wala akong ideya sa ginamit niyang lengguahe. In English, I have no idea what language he used.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi Canadian Brotha!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

birddookie said:


> Had to Google her to get it.:laugh:Love apps like that, break time is so precious, and always passes by so quickly.
> 
> What is that extra stuff she put on her french fries? I would like to try that.


Lol, I love that one. It's cheese curds and gravy. It's called a poutine, quite delicious.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lyyli said:


> Wala akong ideya sa ginamit niyang lengguahe. In English, I have no idea what language he used.


Okay, I'm lost


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Okay, I'm lost


I was kidding.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Watching the others on the beach


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

All dead, all dead.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

late night manicures


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I won that round.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I just wanted to stay in bed all day today. Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> Lol, I love that one. It's cheese curds and gravy. It's called a poutine, quite delicious.


Haha it was good, that's a Canadian man cave.:grin2: Thanks for sharing! I will try this out, never had cheese curds, but heard they are better than cheese from a friend who's loves them. It looks like a dish you will have a tough time putting down.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My right eyeball is starting to ache again. Better put my drops in soon like a good little man-child.

...

Yeah, I can insult myself if I want to. :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I need a pedicure.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I need to stop eating junk food...after this last chocolate bar.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I need a pedicure.


Me too


----------



## Jamsy77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Later on you caught my eye
I tried hard not to stare
I put on a smile and said hello
You seemed so unaware
So I sank below the aisles and rows
And pretended not to care


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I need a pedicure.


Purple ped!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I am who you say I am


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cleaning the lent in my phone charging socket did the trick.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ded


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Time to go to this wedding tomorrow and intercept the bouquet from one of the bridesmaids. That's one way to get women to chase you.:haha


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Another weekend...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't know how much longer I can do this.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to avoid gossip.


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I need to stop eating junk food...after this last chocolate bar.


Haha.....It's always like that!


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

CerealKiller said:


> Haha.....It's always like that!


----------



## ijstwnabhappy (Mar 24, 2018)

I work with my ex (who I met at work) AND his new girlfriend (who he also met at work as she is the new girl at work) ffs lmao


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

_Lame syang bayhunuh_


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I don't know how much longer I can do this.


As long as I have...at least.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheets.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Drunk, you?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like rain. We need it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Cry me a river.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I am bored to death....


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

The only contacts that are ever online on Skype are the official Skype ones. How's that for being a loser.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I want to die but i dont want to die im scared to face the world


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sitting here listening to the B side of Bowie's Heroes album drinking bourbon


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My Aussie best friend, who I first met on SAS, is visiting USA right now and she's at Chick Fil A and I am so jealous.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone want to go to the bar with me?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> Anyone want to go to the bar with me?


Ice cream bar? :b


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Ice cream bar? :b


Better be adult ice cream!


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> Anyone want to go to the bar with me?


I would. I miss my cocktails. :3


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I would. I miss my cocktails. :3


Yeah, we had some wild times back then! Just kidding, I don't really know you lol
I've had a few here haha


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> Yeah, we had some wild times back then! Just kidding, I don't really know you lol
> I've had a few here haha


 Apparently you blacked out during the whole time we were at that one bar some time ago! :\
Jealous...I'm too broke to have one right now.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Apparently you blacked out during the whole time we were at that one bar some time ago! :\
> Jealous...I'm too broke to have one right now.


I remember that place the band was awful and the beer was warm but the buzz was real hahah


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> I remember that place the band was awful and the beer was warm but the buzz was real hahah


Haha! Yes, you kept telling me to change the radio station.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

hmm


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Haha! Yes, you kept telling me to change the radio station.


But the knob fell off in the parking lot! Damn!


----------



## FedericoC (Feb 12, 2018)

my plug in baby


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> But the knob fell off in the parking lot! Damn!


Maybe you shouldn't have punched it.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Darn, I miss that guy.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

cinto said:


> Darn, I miss that guy.


I just realized your age changed, don't know when but, hope you had a yummy cake that day :b

Wait! Maybe I'm wrong? lol anyway, you can have yummy cake any day for no special reason :b


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I just realized your age changed, don't know when but, hope you had a yummy cake that day :b
> 
> Wait! Maybe I'm wrong? lol anyway, you can have yummy cake any day for no special reason :b


Haha :laugh: thanks, Susy! It was in early Feb and I had 2 cakes!:O it made me real happy. And now maybe I'll have some cake tomorrow just because you reminded me :laugh:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

cinto said:


> Haha :laugh: thanks, Susy! It was in early Feb and I had 2 cakes!:O it made me real happy. And now maybe I'll have some cake tomorrow just because you reminded me :laugh:


Awesome! You are totally lucky! :b, maybe, if it's possible for me, I'll have some cake tomorrow for your birthday as well not really but I need reasons because I shouldn't be eating all that many sweet things lol


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Awesome! You are totally lucky! :b, maybe, if it's possible for me, I'll have some cake tomorrow for your birthday as well not really but I need reasons because I shouldn't be eating all that many sweet things lol


:lol hahah i will be having some tomorrow now for sure, so don't even worry. Maybe bread pudding or tres leches? Buen provecho!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

James: *singing* We're going on a trip in our favorite rocket ship
Me: *looks at him in astonishment* What?


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I dont want to die i dont want to die i just want my life to get better


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Wanderlust26 said:


> funnynihilist said:
> 
> 
> > But the knob fell off in the parking lot! Damn!
> ...


u 2 actually really went to bar together?!


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Why dont i get to be happy and have friend to hang out with


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

chrissyq3838 said:


> u 2 actually really went to bar together?!


Haha, no we're just good at acting.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...the sun is up, the sky is blue it's beautiful and so are you dear Prudence, won't you come out to play?


----------



## Jocko22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sh%t i used to have this book of all these cool brainy quotes I copied with magic marker all the times i was basement exile manic that sounded so smart and deep and cool, one of those would be really good right about now.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

cinto said:


> :lol hahah i will be having some tomorrow now for sure, so don't even worry. Maybe bread pudding or tres leches? Buen provecho!


I had banana cake! It was yummy! :laugh:


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

after i pay rent i'll have $200 left to my name and i don't have/can't find a job. ugh...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sus y said:


> I had banana cake! It was yummy! :laugh:


You should have had carrot cake. :b


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Or avocado cake, which is pretty good, I might add. Or go for a jog in the park and partake in the scenery.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> You should have had carrot cake. :b


When life with you bananas, you eat them in a cake :b. I'll try to make a carrot cat and post the pic (only if looks relatively ok lol).


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Horsinggg around!
Hey hey!
Horsinggg around.
Horsinggg around!
Hey hey!
Horsinggg around.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't worry, it folds out


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I need to stop daydreaming, and start living.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> I need to stop daydreaming, and start living.


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess she'll bring the book today.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Zac Mason is one of the best human beings in the world!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So many girls like me but got to be careful.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> So many girls like me but got to be careful.


How can you tell that they like you? Why don't you ask them on a date?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> How can you tell that they like you? Why don't you ask them on a date?


I know how women are and nah I want a girl who's heart is on fire for Jesus. None of them have that...don't show it. Can't be unequally yoked.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

if interrupted trimming heavy stubble make sure to go straight back and finish the other side of your face, otherwise you may forget and go out in public looking a right weirdo.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

You can count on your basic types of drugs to give you pretty much the same reaction every time. You can do the same thing with food and exercise. But you can NEVER predict what a girl will do at any given time. That's why I've mostly been avoiding them. I'm too weak right now. It's too bad I still have this stupid desire to stick my wee wee in them.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tetherisgod (Mar 27, 2018)

Anything :v
Now some poetry

_The man with amnesia forgot sun came at 6:00. He thought night was forever since that was everything he seemed to remember. Yet day is never stagnant. So even though he thought of night as the nature of it, sun ended coming up. And we are talking in a time when amnesia can be cured through some therapy._ Expolation indeed not perfectly matching, but fair enough to illustrate.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Something I've been wanting to say, maybe it will get to the right person...

There have been some rumors lately of certain people being hackers because they broke into someone's personal computer to torture them.

First of all, I reserve that term only for great people who spend their entire lives hacking at some problem in order to help mankind. Not some script kiddies who downloaded a way to crack windows and watch you on your webcam for kicks.

Second, I don't consider myself great because I haven't done anything great before. So let's just give that all a rest. I consider people like Julian Assange great because he started Wikileaks and was able to get around his punishment for it. And I consider Aaron Swartz great because he believed in something enough to lose his life for it. If he were in the Bible he'd be Jesus.

That's all for now. #weedandenergydrinks

P.S. This is not a game for me, it is a war I've been fighting my whole life. If I we're going to do something illegal, I would make it impossible to catch me legally. So, there's that, take from it what you will.


----------



## tetherisgod (Mar 27, 2018)

Some steps:
1. Why do you think you are not worth it? Start believing you are! See, if you came from a family with emotional issues you may believe you are not worth it, but every human being is, so believe it (because really, what ****ing benefit does thinking the contrary have? Like, perfection is a goddamn unreachable self-harming illusion; constant but tolerant improvement is the key to fulfillment).
2. Deal with your emotional issues (no the ones you THINK you have, but the real ones. A good heuristic for me is if there is resistance through time, I'm not dealing with the proper needs. Now, if there is fear, most likely I am).
3. Learn that imperfection is fine, for we are all imperfect and can be loved the way we are, for we are all imperfect and some other imperfect soul will want to be with us. Actually, many other souls (the more open we are, the more REAL souls we will find, for more check out Mark Manson).

Hope I was helpful, if not, I just wanted to tell you that you're not alone. Many (if not all) go through this, and damn right we can overcome it, because other people did, and we can too. 

Btw, if you got emotional issues you should see a therapist. Be responsible, cheers!


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

skibbidy


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Maybe I'm enjoying it too much, but it's really satisfying to watch karma in action. 

HA! >:]


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

This made me laugh earlier:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe I SHOULD just disappear.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

We stay up late and draw the lines to every constellation


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I thought id make a friend here by now


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello beans


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Cwoffee tawk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

funnynihilist said:


> Hello beans


giant white beans

.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Just in time for easter.. The bunnies are dying in my city of a virus dropping dead everywhere


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Going to lunch afterwards would be a bit much hmm


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

chrissyq3838 said:


> Just in time for easter.. The bunnies are dying in my city of a virus dropping dead everywhere


 :crying:


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

my dog refuses to look at me after I brush him. He acts like I'm carving up his skin every time I take the brush out and I have to hold him down to brush him. such a baby!!! And no he doesn't cry or whimper like it actually hurts him, he's just always been like this when it comes to grooming. I can't stand all the hair that bunches up on his butt when he's in desperate need of a brushing, though he does look hilarious


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Um


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

It was an ordinary day but why do i feel so crap


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

whats the worst she could say ? No ? She said no !! 

She never looked like she was married !!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gawd what a boring world


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

tea111red said:


> giant white beans
> 
> .


Why yes, yes they are!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I really hope I'm not getting sick. I hope it's all because I was really tired all day.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

OK. Got a good buzz going and I'm ready to take on any of you *****! Just kidding, have a nice evening everyone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel like going back to bed. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Easter isn't a real holiday???? :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Easter isn't a real holiday???? :O


It's not a federal holiday.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's not a federal holiday.


But God said so. Stop being a commie!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's not a federal holiday.


Isn't that crazy?! :bah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I feel like going back to bed. :bah


Im in bed right now


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> Im in bed right now


You hateful *******. :laugh:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> You hateful *******.


Why dont you go argue over produce?!?!?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone play HQ Trivia?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Little kitty baby eating marshmallow pie (Oh man)
Sometimes I feel like life's a marshmallow lie (Uh huh)
Little kitty baby eating the world with my face NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm just so bored


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I can't continue living like this


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

La la Llama! NA NA
La la Llama! NA NA

You gotta Llama teaching dancing to ants!
You gotta Llama running to the south of France!
You gotta Llama jumping over some rocks!
You gotta Llama wearing two pairs of socks!
You gotta Llama dancing to a new tune!
You gotta Llama spinning around the moon!


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I saw the blimp out of the corner of my eye and seriously thought it was a UFO for a second! :lol


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

apparently its the norm to have multiple instagram accounts. so i created one for Zeus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lift with your legs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No haircut today and might have to find a new place.....it happens.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Where is Smythe


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

mt moyt said:


> apparently its the norm to have multiple instagram accounts. so i created one for Zeus
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think ill create another so i have another place to post 'random taken photos'.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Ring-a-ding-a-ding! Ring-a-ding-a-ding!
Ring-ring-ring-ring-ding-ding-ding! Ring-ring-ring-ring-ding-ding-ding!
Ring-a-ding-a-dee! Ring-a-ding-a-dee!
Sing a stupid soo-OOOng just like meee!
Diddle-iddle-iddle-WAA-AH-AH! Diddle-iddle-iddle-WAA-AH-AH!

Jumpity jumpity jump BOING!
OW!
OW!
OW!
OW!
OW!
OW!

*holds head after falling down stairs and slowly gets up*

*trips over a cat and goes flying through the open door and grows wings*

*flies out of this thread*


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

See a new beginning rise behind the sun
We can't never catch up to them as fast as we run


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope that email wasn't cringey eek.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I love you Lewis Feeney and Zac Mason


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Migration to the virtual is nearly complete...


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I pray that we all get better happier lives that we will be so busy we wont have time to post here about how miserable we are


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Anything


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Don't leave me alone. Love me.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

ShotInTheDark said:


> Anything


Asuka!


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

My bf doesn’t value me. He puts his online female friends above me. He is constantly changing his mind and complaining about me talking to girls he said he wouldn’t talk to. And tells me they mean more to him than I do. And then expects me to fly to him and see him. I really need someone to knock Sence into me. Or I need to break my sobriety from marijuana. Both maybe. God help me. It is so stressful. I don’t want him to have the power to make me feel like crap anymore. It’s too much for my soul. Be careful who u let into your heart. Because they will ruin you if you let them.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

More weird dreams. Looks like im in another vivid dreaming pattern.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Daylight dies
Blackout the sky
Does anyone care?
Is anybody there?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Will be a long day.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Potash bot-mesh.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Snow again


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Posakanamoshme = potato + fish + soup; at least to me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

7474629466451904626414277466399137746288822335525373901274664662888299474664662781646639990019019387


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

This whiteboard thing was actually a good idea but i need a sheet of white plexiglass or something similar.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I just learned that this commercial wasn't a joke, and Pizza Hut really does sell a smart shoe that will order pizza for you when you pump it up. I was sure it was a joke.

https://www.usatoday.com/videos/tec...izza-huts-new-shoes-order-pizza-you/33106697/

Now I'm having one of those moments where you feel like we could actually be in the end times. Weirdest product of the year. It is your duty to beat up anyone wearing these things.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

We stay up late to live tonight
This is our destination


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope it doesn't rain this week especially Thursday.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

So over this feeling. I'll work, exercise, watch the occasional feel-good thing, drink alcohol...but still occasionally go back to that feeling...lame.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Let this bed bury me, drag me down
I need the week to forget
Or to remember
So much filth


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

People hogging up the washer bothers me......I wash like once a week for like a 2hr period and other people wash all day for like 4 days straight.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Everything is either difficult or expensive.
Usually both.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I could well be in the **** tomorrow - just landed my sons mini quad in a sink full of water in the kitchen whilst ****ing around with it from the living room - was looking for it for ages.

Its his second one, as I smashed his first one trying to land it on my car from my bedroom window - but he thinks his cousin did that !


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

karenw said:


> What car & colour have you got, not that it matters?


Hi kw, that was a white astra GTX, sporty type (looked well cool). It was ordered in October and then got delayed. I couldn't wait for it to arrive. It arrived the day I got out of hospital with my elbow - wasn't allowed to drive it for 6 months !! :grin2:

I got a new astra now, more of a boring one as the kids didn't like not being able to see out of the back window of the old one !!

Both self funded company cars - not rich enough to buy a new one every other year.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

karenw said:


> Why do your kids need to see out the back if they have the side windows?


:smile2: yeah, good point.

I meant the side windows in the back. As it was a sporty model, they were quite small windows and quite high up so they were always climbing out the booster seats to look at stuff.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I think the lemonade irritated the roof of my mouth!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I think the lemonade irritated the roof of my mouth!


Not making fun of your pain but couldn't help but think of this:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

So annoying.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

All across the world people are rotting away in their own homes, watching daytime television, for lack of a better way to experience the American dream.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sus


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sus uke










:sus uke uke

What is this crap


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> Not making fun of your pain but couldn't help but think of this:


The chorus was about me!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I believe in you 
I can show you 
That I can see right through
All your empty lies 
I won't last long
In this world so wrong


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I've thought about jumping in front of a train, but that would inconvenience people. I just want it to happen fast.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This is my test.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Countdown to the hottie sighting.


----------



## ElectricBanjo (Apr 4, 2018)

anything at all?


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> I've thought about jumping in front of a train, but that would inconvenience people. I just want it to happen fast.


me too dont think about it dont do it


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

God bless the people of SAS!


----------



## SweetShep (Apr 4, 2018)

Sometimes, I think about myself, try to sit back and be like "Who am I? What defines me? What characteristics or qualities do I have?"

Sometimes negative things come to mind, and I get sad, because I think I'm an awful person.

Sometimes positive things come to mind, and I get happy, because I think I'm doing pretty well.

And then, either way, I always end up back at "But how do I really know that? I've judged things wrong all the time, and changed my mind, what if I'm wrong?" And then I want to ask everyone "What do you think of me?" Not so much because I want to hear something good, but just because I want to know anything about me at all. But then they could be wrong too.

More often now, it occurs to me that I can't possibly know what kind of person I am. And neither can anyone else. And then there's peace. As I am not good, or bad, or anywhere in between. I just am.


But what if I'm just telling myself that to avoid problems? What if etc. etc. yeah that summarizes my thoughts every day XD.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bukowski said that style is the most important thing in the world. 

And I really do think that is true.

Even on this forum its the posters with a well defined style who get the most attention currency. 

I dont say that in a sour grapes kind of way but rather there is a lesson to be learned.

And that is, when it comes to social currency having a well defined identity, or sense of style, is more important than skills.

It's incredibly important for people to be able to label you as *something*, ANYTHING!

Social currency comes not so much from being good or bad or even useful in some objective way but rather from the ability to make other people FEEL something.

And that really is what style is all about. Doing things in a way that makes other peoole feel something.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Snow. 

Another boring and lonely night.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm feeling lazy to dust my plants but it must be done.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

kill me and put me out of my misery


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

Please no. :hug


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> kill me and put me out of my misery


youre always saying things i think


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Unsay akong gibuhat sa akong kinabuhi? :bash


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This forum is so inactive lately.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> This forum is so inactive lately.


Here's some active bananas for you!!!!!
:banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

kesker said:


> Here's some active bananas for you!!!!!
> :banana :banana :banana :banana


Thanks. :boogie :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She can't but at least I asked.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> Please no. :hug


What he said.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I am living in a shadow of you


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I guess its ok if i talk about god here haha i found a loophole!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I am living in a shadow of you


*hug* I know that feeling. Why did you break up? Just PM me if you want to talk about it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm not really looking forward to tomorrow evening. I just don't feel like socializing, and I can only handle him in small doses. Hopefully nobody pays attention to my quietness as we go bar hopping. Or who knows, maybe I'll end up being chatty. haha


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm such a loser.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My name's been floating around the group chat for a while before someone remembered I wasn't there yet. _FAIL_


----------



## KySupreme (May 24, 2017)

I dream of being a fashion icon


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Daffodils


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

These honey bbq peanuts are addictive.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I am worried. Quite a lot.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> I am worried. Quite a lot.


:hug


----------



## LynxRivers (Jan 12, 2018)

Spring break is almost over and I really don't wanna leave


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I know I survived for a reason.

I feel I know that there is some unfinished business before I go and be at peace.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> I know I survived for a reason.
> 
> I feel I know that there is some unfinished business before I go and be at peace.


Stay strong, mate.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mom is going to be pissed uncle is drinking her water.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Stay strong, mate.


Thanks mate. You stay strong too.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

2:25am


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Luckily as you grow older you develop a sense of humor. Otherwise there would be way more suicides.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

The words just poured out like vomit, and then I went blank. Will I ever have a normal social moment?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Let's just runaway, and never look back again...


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I was in the queue for buying some veggies, then after about 3 minutes there, the guy that's in front of me in the line tells me that's he's coming back in a second and leaves his stuff there, then he comes back with a little kid (about 2 years old) and the person that was after us in the queue asked him "did forget him?" and he said he did, with not a bit of shame lol. The kid was very cute, really well care of, he was calmly eating some snacks and he looked pretty comfortable with his dad, the one that forgot him out of the store. I guess this is not so unusual, people with little kids can be a bit insane with all the work and responsibility, but it's so risky OMG!!!! :O.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crump


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ridiculous.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Someone on SAS has caught my eye!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

chrissyq3838 said:


> Someone on SAS has caught my eye!


Tell them to give it back! You need your eye!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

All those mornings puking in a barrel,
Just because you didn't want to sing a Christmas Carrol.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

When I'm numb is the only time I can feel.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

"dying of laughter"






It's okay. I am happy now... or hopelessly insane.

Probably insane.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> "dying of laughter"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha classic.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Most of my early life I fantasized about being a well trained assassin. That never happened, so who am I now?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A hangover is a small price to pay for the truth.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I need a hobby...something to keep me busy in the evenings. More so I need a job, priority, but that alone can make a person go crazy. I just need distractions. Healthy ones. Can't keep drinking wine & playing video games :lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If you weren't a teen male when this came out, I feel for ya ;P

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Drunk. Tired. Social battery: depleted.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess I'll be another miserable bump on a log today.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

What's the point of greeting new members? 99.99% of them don't respond anyways


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> What's the point on greeting new members? 99.99% of them don't respond anyways


SAS users are like sperm. There are many of us but only a few will actually stick


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> SAS users are like sperm. There are many of us but only a few will actually stick


You're right


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I spent $171 the last 4 days...insane.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Oh where for art thou romeo?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I guess I'll be another miserable bump on a log today.


:hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

chrissyq3838 said:


> Oh where for art thou romeo?


Thou out in a tree, singing with glee. :grin2:


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My mother suggested that I be a blood donor for my sister, but I can't ️

I currently have alcohol in my blood. _Plus I'm underweight._


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Awhhh man the piss....the piss commmming outtta my dick right now, is so ****ing fresh....I wantaaaa dip my dick in the toilet bowwl man, to feel the warmth of the piss...alll righhhttttt....


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

estse said:


> Awhhh man the piss....the piss commmming outtta my dick right now, is so ****ing fresh....I wantaaaa dip my dick in the toilet bowwl man, to feel the warmth of the piss...alll righhhttttt....


Trump?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Aint nobody wants my pudds!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Was listening to FFDP when suddenly kid nephew appears to borrow something. He heard the chorus with the repeating word motherf%#ker and told me that was a bad word. And so I had to tell him that yes, it was a bad word and not to repeat it before he walked away.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Feeling soo much tension...


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Feeling soo much tension...


for you Susy


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> for you Susy


 Thanks lol :b


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

There are some weirdos out in the middle of the day, myself included lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm just trying to compare two almost identical images, why should it be so freaking hard?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

geraltofrivia said:


> why should it be so freaking hard?


That's what she said!

(Sorry Geralt)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> There are some weirdos out in the middle of the day, myself included lol


being out of work for the first time in 5 years, I feel like I've noticed this too. I am one of them as well lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> being out of work for the first time in 5 years, I feel like I've noticed this too. I am one of them as well lol


We all just lumbering along like a zombie army lol


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Shhh, you'll wake the umu.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sometimes I feel like creeping old schoolmates, I'm sure everyone does it. To see how they are now, what they look like. And then you find profiles of people who were bullied even more than you, loners even more than you. And now, they appear to have normal and full lives. They look happy, and have tons of friends in lots of pictures. And I am still the same loser girl that I was way back in elementary school. I haven't made any progress like the others. I am a failure.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Sometimes I feel like creeping old schoolmates, I'm sure everyone does it. To see how they are now, what they look like. And then you find profiles of people who were bullied even more than you, loners even more than you. And now, they appear to have normal and full lives. They look happy, and have tons of friends in lots of pictures. And I am still the same loser girl that I was way back in elementary school. I haven't made any progress like the others. I am a failure.


You have us on here. :hug


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

My feet are cold.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Chef salaad, buck 99


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Love your enemies


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Confucius might have influenced the idea of Western idea of Laissez-Faire.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't make new friends cause I can't keep people interested in me more than a few days, even on here its the same. just kill me now.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

3stacks said:


> I can't make new friends cause I can't keep people interested in me more than a few days, even on here its the same. just kill me now.


i like your new pic


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

chrissyq3838 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > I can't make new friends cause I can't keep people interested in me more than a few days, even on here its the same. just kill me now.
> ...


 oh thanks &#128578;


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@3stacks I like your new pic as well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Woke up with a dry throat eek


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

"The mean reds are horrible. Suddenly you're afraid and you don't know what you're afraid of. Do you ever get that feeling?"


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> I'm just trying to compare two almost identical images, why should it be so freaking hard?


I think there are software for that. :con


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

So I contacted a close friend after not talking to him since July of last year. Found out that he's getting married next year, got a PS4, and his idealism still irks me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I think there are software for that. :con


Well actually it's not just two images. I'm trying to compare two Persian language characters and it turns out it's quite difficult.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sus y said:


> @3stacks I like your new pic as well.


 :grin2:


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

What’s Gucci, my *****? What’s Louis, my killa?
What’s drugs, my dealer? What’s that jacket, Margiela?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> What's Gucci, my *****? What's Louis, my killa?
> What's drugs, my dealer? What's that jacket, Margiela?


What the ***** you stop for dummy, If you slew some crack
You'd make a lot more money then you do from rap!"


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

geraltofrivia said:


> Well actually it's not just two images. I'm trying to compare two Persian language characters and it turns out it's quite difficult.


Best of luck.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> What the ***** you stop for dummy, If you slew some crack
> You'd make a lot more money then you do from rap!"


Brace yourself for the main event, y'all impatiently waitin'
It's like an AIDS test, what's the results? Not positive


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

3stacks said:


> :grin2:


 
You remain me in that pic a bit to Nacho, a South American singer, who I don't think I have ever heard a woman saying he isn't sexy or uncool .


* *

































geraltofrivia said:


> Well actually it's not just two images. I'm trying to compare two Persian language characters and it turns out it's quite difficult.


There must be a software for that too, if not, invent it :O lol, you can can! Come on! You can  I'll be fun at the end!! Do it! Just do it!! LOL I'm playing to be plain text Shia LaBeouf haha! It's not working :crying: but... I can do it!! Yes, I can, I can motivate you! lol kidding  hahaha


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mabel Pines said:


> Best of luck.


Thanks.
(That wasn't sarcastic was it? )



Sus y said:


> There must be a software for that too, if not, invent it :O lol, you can can! Come on! You can  I'll be fun at the end!! Do it! Just do it!! LOL I'm playing to be plain text Shia LaBeouf haha! It's not working :crying: but... I can do it!! Yes, I can, I can motivate you! lol kidding  hahaha


:O
Omg! I am so motivated now. 
Right now I'm beginning to try to see if I can train a neural network to recognize the characters because that's how you're supposed to do it. It could be a long journey, but no journey is long enough to negate the power of Eternally Innocent Cat's motivation. 
Thank you! :squeeze


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> So I contacted a close friend after not talking to him since July of last year. Found out that he's getting married next year, got a PS4, and his idealism still irks me.


That goat is very cute.

Also that friend will most likely be gone after he gets married. Like my best friend.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> Thanks.
> (That wasn't sarcastic was it? )
> 
> :O
> ...


:clap:boogie The cat will be always here for you to support you, even if I leave or change the avatar, the cat's inspiration will remain in this posts, forever! lol :b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> :clap:boogie The cat will be always here for you to support you, even if I leave or change the avatar, the cat's inspiration will remain in this posts, forever! lol :b


Please don't leave :crying:
(Or change the avatar)


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sus y said:


> You remain me in that pic a bit to Nacho, a South American singer, who I don't think I have ever heard a woman saying he isn't sexy or uncool .
> 
> 
> * *


Haha I wish I looked that good, I do know of Nacho though he's cool.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> Please don't leave :crying:
> (Or change the avatar)


Awww, I was just about to change the cat, oh well, I'll leave it one more week :b, just for you!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

3stacks said:


> Haha I wish I looked that good, I do know of Nacho though he's cool.


What? You are almost twins! I'm sure Nacho is the evil one hahaha.

Something like this lol:


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sus y said:


> What? You are almost twins! I'm sure Nacho is the evil one hahaha.
> 
> Something like this lol:


hahaha yeah I'm definitely the good one. 
Or am I? >


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

geraltofrivia said:


> Thanks.
> (That wasn't sarcastic was it? )


No it wasn't. I genuinely wish the best for you because you deserve it.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

3stacks said:


> hahaha yeah I'm definitely the good one.
> Or am I? >


:O Aren't you? >:clap hahah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

*creak creak*


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Deepest. Bluest. My hat is like a shark's fin.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> *creak creak*


*crunch crunch*


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> *crunch crunch*


*crack crack*


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> That goat is very cute.
> 
> Also that friend will most likely be gone after he gets married. Like my best friend.


The goat is Asriel Dreemurr from Undertale. 
...
As for my best friend, I hope not


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Puffy puffs


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

smack smacks


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Someone buy me a monitor, thanks.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^monochrome ok?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Flip on the tele, wrestle with Jimmy


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

different issue completely


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

When i was about 10 years old my mom was away and my dad came into my room in the middle of the night and layed on top of my body and he pulled down my nighty and looked at my nipple then i pushed him off and he left he smelled like alchohol i never told anyone til now should i tell anyone


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Cat cleaning party on my bed.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I wonder if there's a secret sharing thread, like "Post what you've never told anyone" or something? I'm in the mood to share :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Night night SAS, sweat dreams!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> Night night SAS, sweat dreams!


stop wishing people sweaty dreams bean!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> stop wishing people sweaty dreams bean!


I had mine!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to really see about thrifting for clothes.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

So I've just diagnosed myself with severe inflammatory arthritis in my entire body, especially my back. It's why I am always popping my joints and needing pain medicine. I guess somehow I have blocked the pain and it usually comes out as anxiety instead. However, this last couple of days it's never been this bad and I can't even stand up for long because my back is killing me and is visibly inflamed and bent over. I guess the next step is surgery, and I've never looked forward to surgery this much. Anything to make it stop.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I doesn't seem to be getting any better. I don't know if it will get any better or if I should just give up trying. I can't give up, I have to see for myself that it won't get any better or will who knows...


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I dedicate the last bit of this song to **** employers everywhere


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Whatever happened to La La Loopsy? Such a cute thing. I remember the kids I'd babysit couldn't get enough. I was getting those silly toys every Christmas. I think I just like saying it..."LA LA LOOPSY" :lol


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

so i did it - i added a whole bunch of people from my highschool/uni on linkedin. 3 have accepted so far. a few have looked at my profile but not accepted. whether they accept or not is their choice, i am just glad i did it when 3 months ago i thought the idea was crazy

its just a generic request where i click connect and an automated message is sent - i didnt ask to catch up or whatever because i would probably die after sending 3 of those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

"But all I can do is hand it to you
And your latest trick"


----------



## Kzeezahid (Apr 13, 2018)

"Sometimes the heart sees what is invisible to the eye." H. Jackson Brown, Jr.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Chadaa niya'g ilong, bai! Makasuya kaayo! Asa man to niya gikuha?!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bored n' tired


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Windy.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

God i wish i had friends my age


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Always an outcast.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I have friends i can call and get together with but i think ive gotten too ugly fat mentally ill and boring for them to like me any more so i havent called them in weeks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

His sister was the typical _lame syang bayhunuh_. Too bad I'll never get to see them again. _And his nose._ I'm not ready to let go of the image of his nose out of my mind yet


----------



## Euphoriaa (Apr 15, 2018)

My mother has invited my sisters boyfriends family over to our house, that is his 2 brothers, parents, his older sister and her family. As if that wasn’t enough she had to invite my uncle, his wife and their 2 kids. 

I absolutely cant stand having people over, luckily my mom doesn’t invite people over often, but when she does I normally lock myself in my bedroom and watch movies or read a book

Me and my mom fought many time about her yelling “come say hello to our gust” it is so embarrassing! But I live under her roof so who am I to say whether she have people over or not. 

She doesn’t yell at me anymore, but that doesn’t stop her from coming down to my room and try to get me to “just say hello” then go back to my room. 

Ha! We all know it doesn’t work like that, before you know it you are being pulled down to sit and bombarded with questions like “How is school?” “Why don’t you come to church anymore?” “Why is it so hard to meet you?” “ Are you dating anyone?” And every time you try to leave someone starts a conversation with you😑

My sisters boyfriend know very well I don’t like to socialize. My sister has told me when she is over at his house, his mother asks her why I didn’t come with her. I am not the one dating him so I don’t see why I have to meet his family, but I don’t want to offend him or his family by not even saying hello 😕


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Paralyzed days,
Cemented down,
Sofa,
Screens,
No hope,
No Jesus,
No ark of the covenant,
No last supper,
Or burning bush,
No band,
Just the sound of rain,
A bird singing one last time before dusk,
A car way off,
Silence, the greatest friend and tormentor of them all,
Silence has no answers,
It is not your friend or enemy,
Somewhere, someplace someone is feeling alive,
They have no idea of your paralyzed day,
They have colors,
Smells,
Sounds,
No silence,
But you have the rain and that bird.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The admin never replied to my query about reviving my original account :bah


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Why do books have the author's name and book title on every page? Is it a legal thing? Does the publisher think that you're going to forget what book you're reading or who wrote it, or that if you do, you can't just turn to the cover and look?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

And it stoned me


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Medicated with cigarettes and alcohol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm so tired of seeing snow.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Poor little dj gone, all that nibbling from violet broke her spirit. I`ll keep her on ice so I can get my £2.99 back.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

karenw said:


> Is this a book you're reading?


unfortunately not


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

the tropical fish !! they seem to be the most delicate species ever on earth.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

karenw said:


> A bit like you, has a fish died then?


:grin2:

yeah, I told the kids not to get to attached as they may all die pretty quickly


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I saw a mean girl from highschool today havent really seen her in 20 years it really scared me shes the last person i want to bump into some one told me she used to talk about how stupid and ugly i am the whole science classes


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

chrissyq3838 said:


> I saw a mean girl from highschool today havent really seen her in 20 years it really scared me shes the last person i want to bump into some one told me she used to talk about how stupid and ugly i am the whole science classes


Well, the joke is on here because you grew up to be a pretty awesome person.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Mabel Pines said:


> chrissyq3838 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a mean girl from highschool today havent really seen her in 20 years it really scared me shes the last person i want to bump into some one told me she used to talk about how stupid and ugly i am the whole science classes
> ...


thankyou i still think shed think im stupid fat ugly loser now thats why i didnt say hi i saw her coming at a park going to pass me i ignored her pretended i didnt recognize her we used to be best friends


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Why does Brazil index its minimum wage to a CPI basket, then regulate the price of almost 24% of the basket according to a formula that doesn't track inflation?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Is finding drug dealer girl on tinder a safe Idea as long as you meet in person and she's just a hot single mom/dancer. in person. Or are there narcs all over Tinder trying to entrap you?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

SolutionX said:


> Is finding drug dealer girl on tinder a safe Idea as long as you meet in person and she's just a hot single mom/dancer. in person. Or are there narcs all over Tinder trying to entrap you?


If it cant be reasonably shown that you have a predisposition to drug use and/or wait until her actions would induce a reasonable person to use drugs then you are golden. Depends on with your state recognizes objective or subjective entrapment. Otherwise just have a good time.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

novalax said:


> If it cant be reasonably shown that you have a predisposition to drug use and/or wait until her actions would induce a reasonable person to use drugs then you are golden. Depends on with your state recognizes objective or subjective entrapment. Otherwise just have a good time.


Not for drugs, for prostitution. Do those escorts ever turn out to be cops?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

SolutionX said:


> Not for drugs, for prostitution. Do those escorts ever turn out to be cops?


I dont know the first thing about prostitution


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Greeses


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

gnihtynA


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I keep a log of movies watched. Sometimes I'll look back at dates on or around this same date, what I watched. Today I went to "Ready Player One", and according to my log, exactly 16 years ago today, and at the same exact showtime of 1:20, I went to another Spielberg film -- the re-release of "E.T.". Wow, what a gulf of time. Depressing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I love you all from the bottom of my armpit!


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

I sit upon my cushioned throne, browsing forums inside my home, ignoring the ringing of my phone.
You asked me why I don't answer anymore, you don't excite me. 

You said it's because I'm old and out of touch.
Darling, it's just i don't care that much.
To you the world is young, vibrant shades.
I guess I'm happy for you or something, is what I'm supposed to say.
Call me jaded or what you will, the world just doesn't excite me.

You asked me if I'm feeling down, if it's trouble at home that I'm worried about, I never asked for you to care you know? 
your kindness it's a tad bit frightening.

Now you're gone, your attention moved away, a new guy, a new life, a brand new day.
I haven't changed in any single way, the world no longer excites me.

( sorry to Anyone who reads this, it's my ****y feelings)


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

If i shall die before i wake i pray the lord my soul to take. Lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

He should be home already hmm.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I want this to be the soundtrack to my life...


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> I love you all from the bottom of my armpit!


And I was wondering where that smell was coming from. :teeth:troll


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sus y said:


> And I was wondering where that smell was coming from. :teeth:troll


Smells a little like French onion soup


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Smells a little like French onion soup


With cheese and beans and what not lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

A pink post-it was folded into a mini-fan for some reason. Of course, I'd seen countless yellow post-its fashioned in such a way but never really thought much about them. For some reason this pink post-it mini-fan demanded my attention. I wondered how many pink post-it mini-fans it would take cool a three hundred square foot office space. I wondered what the size limitations of the humans operating the pink post-it mini-fans would have to be. I set to work on a formula to determine the values of each. It felt good to have purpose.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

The stalker has become the stalked.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Wanderlust26 said:


> The stalker has become the stalked.


Who is who? :Oopcorn


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Wanderlust26 said:


> The stalker has become the stalked.


Revenge?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm so stupid. I deserve the worst.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> I'm so stupid. I deserve the worst.


You deserve the best because you are an awesome person.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Who is who? :Oopcorn


I was both.  Jk, this guy I once stalked didn't exactly stalk me...I'm going to explain the story below.



Mabel Pines said:


> Revenge?


It's more innocent than I made it sound. haha 
I was just remembering a guy I liked a long time ago. I had followed his personal facebook and band youtube account for a long time. I decided to see his metal band play at a bar one night. I was sitting alone by the counter, and he sat at a table alone in front of me a little to the left and checked me out. I was pretty sure because there were only 2-3 other girls in the bar but they weren't around me. I couldn't believe he noticed me; that paralyzed me. He kept watching me until it was his band's turn. After they played I took off. lol I still regret it to this day though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ha! It IS pronounced re-JI-na. I knew I was right.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I was both.  Jk, this guy I once stalked didn't exactly stalk me...I'm going to explain the story below.
> 
> It's more innocent than I made it sound. haha
> I was just remembering a guy I liked a long time ago. I had followed his personal facebook and band youtube account for a long time. I decided to see his metal band play at a bar one night. I was sitting alone by the counter, and he sat at a table alone in front of me a little to the left and checked me out. I was pretty sure because there were only 2-3 other girls in the bar but they weren't around me. I couldn't believe he noticed me; that paralyzed me. He kept watching me until it was his band's turn. After they played I took off. lol I still regret it to this day though.


Why do you regret? Sounds like a nice stalking story :b


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Why do you regret? Sounds like a nice stalking story :b


I know, right? lol I mean I regret taking off. I wish I had tried talking to him.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I was both.  Jk, this guy I once stalked didn't exactly stalk me...I'm going to explain the story below.
> 
> It's more innocent than I made it sound. haha
> I was just remembering a guy I liked a long time ago. I had followed his personal facebook and band youtube account for a long time. I decided to see his metal band play at a bar one night. I was sitting alone by the counter, and he sat at a table alone in front of me a little to the left and checked me out. I was pretty sure because there were only 2-3 other girls in the bar but they weren't around me. I couldn't believe he noticed me; that paralyzed me. He kept watching me until it was his band's turn. After they played I took off. lol I still regret it to this day though.


Man, I wish I was that guy, so that I can try to chit-chat with you.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mabel Pines said:


> Man, I wish I was that guy, so that I can try to chit-chat with you.


:kiss:


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Wanderlust26 said:


> :kiss:


:kiss:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I know, right? lol I mean I regret taking off. I wish I had tried talking to him.


You know now for the next ocassion with him or any other guy :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Might have to order online.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fleef


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sus y said:


> You know now for the next ocassion with him or any other guy :b


Definitely.  I've learned my lesson.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Caress my flanks, she said


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Too early.


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

I can’t wait to get outta this place and see the world.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I always have to screw things up.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Weird.


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

???


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Baby carrots and some kind of dips


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Poppy day coming up on the 25th. Remembering people who fought, died in ww2, vietnam, etc.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My sambucol should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

He just randomly sang that line


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Last years leaves


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Alley-oop.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess it's easier to kick someone when they're already down then help them back up.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> I guess it's easier to kick someone when they're already down then help them back up.


I'll help you up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've went through 6 boxes of tissue!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I think I just heard an ice cream truck. Maybe I'm hallucinating, lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I think I just heard an ice cream truck. Maybe I'm hallucinating, lol.


Do they still exist? None of this kind of ambulant ice cream people exists where I am from anymore. :frown2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Do they still exist? None of this kind of ambulant ice cream people exists where I am from anymore. :frown2:


Yes, I see them occasionally during summer. I just thought it was too early, since there is still snow on the ground here. :blank

But I didn't actually see it, I just heard the music... or thought I did. :b


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yes, I see them occasionally during summer. I just thought it was too early, since there is still snow on the ground here. :blank
> 
> But I didn't actually see it, I just heard the music... or thought I did. :b


Hahah! I'm glad there is no ice cream man coming around, I would be eating ice cream every single day. :laugh:


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I think I just heard an ice cream truck. Maybe I'm hallucinating, lol.


Have you seen the movie, Friday?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nothing


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I guess it's easier to kick someone when they're already down then help them back up.


 :hug


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I think I just heard an ice cream truck. Maybe I'm hallucinating, lol.


I thought the same thing last week. I was waiting for a bus, and heard odd music tinkling in the air. A few streets over I spotted a threadbare ice cream truck rolling along. It seemed a little early, but we had a couple warm days before going back into a freeze.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

IcedOver said:


> I thought the same thing last week. I was waiting for a bus, and heard odd music tinkling in the air. A few streets over I spotted a threadbare ice cream truck rolling along. It seemed a little early, but we had a couple warm days before going back into a freeze.


Well, now I want to watch that movie.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zombie woof


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I once dug a pit and filled it with clouds....or was it clowns.... it doesn't matter, it didn't slow him down. But it really began to smell! Must have been clowns. Clouds don't smell, they taste of butter. And tears.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nekobasu said:


> I once dug a pit and filled it with clouds....or was it clowns.... it doesn't matter, it didn't slow him down. But it really began to smell! Must have been clowns. Clouds don't smell, they taste of butter. And tears.


My clouds smell like sweat. Like a damp musty smell. I've tried everything and cannot get rid of this smell! Help!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I should start drinking.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I should start drinking.


It has its downsides but over all its something I enjoy


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> It has its downsides but over all its something I enjoy


Just drink a lot of water before you go to bed. Problem (mostly) solved.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Siegfried said:


> Just drink a lot of water before you go to bed. Problem (mostly) solved.


Well yeah that does help sometimes lol but the good stuff ain't cheap and I also hate going to the store to buy it.
But I enjoy the taste of most alcohol and then there is the buzzed SAS posting ;p


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> Well yeah that does help sometimes lol but the good stuff ain't cheap and I also hate going to the store to buy it.
> But I enjoy the taste of most alcohol and then there is the buzzed SAS posting ;p


Mmm, most alcohol yes. I can drink pretty much everything. I say 'pretty much' because; I thought I was a viking until I tasted actual mead. Odin's balls... never again. I only drink to get drunk anyways so whatever does the job.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Siegfried said:


> Mmm, most alcohol yes. I can drink pretty much everything. I say 'pretty much' because; I thought I was a viking until I tasted actual mead. Odin's balls... never again. I only drink to get drunk anyways so whatever does the job.


Oh yeah mead is bad and so is that beer that's like worcestershire sauce lol. Not fond of much rum either but would in a pinch.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Oops I ran out of chill pills and now this MK-ULTRA is kicking my *** hardcore. Gotta keep walking it off.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like I'll be in California toward the end of summer. Looking forward to it. I miss the ocean so much, having grown up across the street from the sea. Getting moved to Arizona was miserable.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

4 week flu, non-stop. Do I have AIDS?


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

A very rare thing happened today to make me happy my friend texted me and asked me to get together


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crim


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

:bah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

RIP to those who were killed in Toronto this afternoon.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

@A Toxic Butterfly Jealous, I went to the Pacific Ocean in Oregon earlier in April, and it was pouring down rain.:rain
@VanDamMan As Ahnald might say "It might be a tuhma." Hope you feel better:grin2:
@chrissyq3838 Great to hear, have fun.:smile2:
@funnynihilist have no idea what that means, quick google search and on Urban dictionary it's NSFW. So are you talking about _Centro de Recaudación de Ingresos Municipales?

@_karenw Indeed, and how you feel tired while there, and before you get off you're thinking of going to bed when you get home, and when you get off you get a second wind and stay up half the night.:serious:
@Alpha Tauri What's going on? Hope that frown turns upside down.:wink2:
@Crisigv Oh no:frown2:, sorry to hear that. Prayers for the people who passed and their family and friends, and to those who were injured to get well.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

birddookie said:


> @A Toxic Butterfly Jealous, I went to the Pacific Ocean in Oregon earlier in April, and it was pouring down rain.:rain


Aww that's unfortunate  I mean if you had intended on a sunny day. Otherwise that could potentially be really pretty. I'm deprived of rain where I live so there's always a positive side to it for me lol. I don't know if I have an ocean preference at this point...I was born by the Atlantic ocean and then frequented the Pacific when we moved westward.



birddookie said:


> @funnynihilist have no idea what that means, quick google search and on Urban dictionary it's NSFW. So are you talking about _Centro de Recaudación de Ingresos Municipales?
> 
> _


_
@funnynihilist :lol he speaks babblese, it's his native tongue you see. You'll catch on after a while _


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

The sky was dark, the moon was green. Around the corner came a **** machine. A shot was fired, a scream was heard. A man was killed by a flying turd. :grin2:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

@birddookie I'm sure that most of the words I make up have awful meanings on ubandictionary but I don't mean them like that lol


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

chrissyq3838 said:


> A very rare thing happened today to make me happy my friend texted me and asked me to get together


I'm glad. I hope you have fun with him or her.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> RIP to those who were killed in Toronto this afternoon.


Very sad. Was it terrorism? I hope not. I hate those things because that is just another thing that you have to watch out for when you are out.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

@*A Toxic Butterfly* I didn't pay attention to my friend. I always take a vacation in April, because my birthday is in April. He said May or June would be better, I looked at the rain and June, July, and August is prime time to go, hardly any days of raining. 12 days total in that 3 month span, April averages 16 days by itself.:frown2:

Haha, If you think a word doesn't exist Urban dictionary will surprise you.:laugh:, and at first I thought he meant Creme de la Creme, but it's spelled as Creme, not Crim.:grin2:
@*funnynihilist* :laugh: Just be glad no one studies Urban dictionary thoroughly. I bet all your dates would go bad if that were the case.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Mabel Pines said:


> Very sad. Was it terrorism? I hope not. I hate those things because that is just another thing that you have to watch out for when you are out.


 @birddookie It hasn't been labelled as a terrorist attack yet. But very sad indeed.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

After a while of interactions, people will cut off from me. This happens a lot. I should start severing interactions with people after a little while. To at least end things on a positive note. Lol. I do know this is normal. Happens a lot. Maybe I am just sensitive.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

This is my favourite thread!


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Micheal is my favourite on American Idol!and i like Mara Justine too!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

birddookie said:


> @*A Toxic Butterfly* I didn't pay attention to my friend. I always take a vacation in April, because my birthday is in April. He said May or June would be better, I looked at the rain and June, July, and August is prime time to go, hardly any days of raining. 12 days total in that 3 month span, April averages 16 days by itself.:frown2:


Aww that's too bad ): but sometimes the weather is just unpredictable like that. I'm an April birthday too! Cheers to us  I usually like to plan vacations in April as well, it's just there's a concert in August in California I'm dying to go to, and as a birthday present, my mom got me tickets. Excited.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

@*Crisigv* Hope it isn't, too much unneeded hate going on in the world today. Canada is a peaceful country, and If the rest of it's like Vancouver, where I visited, very nice people as well.:crying: 
@*Pongowaffle* That sucks, don't know why people do that. Look at it this way, those people aren't worth your while, and if you do the same, you could be severing some great friendships of your own.:smile2:
@*chrissyq3838* Great to hear!:smile2:
@*A Toxic Butterfly* Happy birthday! :hb and cheers!:drunk Congrats on scoring some tickets, if it's in Southern Cal please keep hydrated. Went to a Rockfest concert in Charleston, SC a few years ago, and had a bunch of people pass out. It was in the 90's with high humidity, and the concert ran out of water before half the day was finished.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My brother offered me beer. _Who am I to refuse?_


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I keep coming back to this voice inside me that sound like an annoying female mickey mouse. STAY AWAY FROM MY BRAIN!!!!!!!!! I AM BETTER THAN THIS


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bum


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

with bigger ambitions come bigger problems. want no problems? easy have no ambition youre good to go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

mt moyt said:


> with bigger ambitions come bigger problems. want no problems? easy have no ambition youre good to go
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But, sometimes, pursuing goals is what makes life worth living and it can make you feel alive.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol oh life, you got me again. Just logged into GMail, but this time on a computer rather than my phone, and realized I had a message on GTalk from @seafolly ... a friend I haven't spoken with since December 2016. It was sent in January 2018...for **** sakes.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Mabel Pines said:


> But, sometimes, pursuing goals is what makes life worth living and it can make you feel alive.


well thats true


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Season 14. Wow.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Am I the only one who doesn't understand why two black guys being arrested for loitering is a big deal? African Americans have far worse happen to them every day, but that doesn't get 11 million views. Wonder what is behind making this go viral.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Welllllllllllllll


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well this was not a good day mentally


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I just wanted to know if I could still join you and your gf watch Avengers today like you offered last weekend 

Time to resort to good old SMS messaging


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hugs to my 2 banning buddies above. :squeeze


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hugggs 2 U 2!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I think MK Ultra should be the Colorado State flower. It smells like pine trees, it gets you high as the Rocky mountains, and Colorado was the first state to legalize recreational marijuana.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Avengers are way too basic.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Meeting an old friend whom I haven't talked and seen in 10 months and it seems like there was no hiatus at all in our friendship. I should have given him a hug


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

There are a few standing threads where I'm becoming disinclined to post anything.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i just remembered my subway cookie i didnt eat at lunch. its like finding money in an old pair of jeans


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Remember me _di ko kayang limutan ka_


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

mt moyt said:


> i just remembered my subway cookie i didnt eat at lunch. its like finding money in an old pair of jeans


Except you don't eat the money since it's been in your pocket for months.

Think about this - At the rate that the human body sheds skin cells, your d*ck is literally falling off.


----------



## Ray11 (Apr 2, 2018)

I wish I had a lot more money


----------



## Ray11 (Apr 2, 2018)

I hope my d*ck doesn't fall off.


----------



## Ray11 (Apr 2, 2018)

If it did fall off , I hope I wouldn't lose it like my keys


----------



## Ray11 (Apr 2, 2018)

Id probably keep it somewhere safe


----------



## Ray11 (Apr 2, 2018)

Maybe get one of those tile things for it


----------



## Ray11 (Apr 2, 2018)

On a related note, I heard about a soldier who got a transplanted d*ck. Kinda strange but cool at the same time.


----------



## Ray11 (Apr 2, 2018)

I think I'd always wonder where it had been


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

"**** you and your eyebrows!"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Might miss church again if still having symptoms


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Poker is a beautifully complex game with levels to it that you can't really understand until you've experienced something similar in real life.

Discounted by the chessmasters of the world, but AI has been able to consistently beat the Masters at chess long before it could beat the poker greats.

More humble than chess, but also more infuriatingly random. However, not too random or you'd just be throwing your money away.

And since the same people always seem to end up at the final table of the WSOP, it is most definitely a skill sport.

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/03/artificial-intelligence-goes-deep-beat-humans-poker


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Might miss church again if still having symptoms


Can always pray at home. Even play church music from Youtube, priest at a service on Youtube if can find some video clips like that.

Church of Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> Can always pray at home. Even play church music from Youtube, priest at a service on Youtube if can find some video clips like that.
> 
> Church of Kevin.


I need fellowship with others irl lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I need fellowship with others irl lol.


Skype then with someone that has a laptop at church.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> Skype then with someone that has a laptop at church.


Need to be in person :laugh:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Need to be in person :laugh:


A blow up doll of kev with a 7 inch touch screen for skype.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:wtf


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> A blow up doll of kev with a 7 inch touch screen for skype.


:serious:



SamanthaStrange said:


> :wtf


^^ This


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> :serious:
> 
> ^^ This


You said in person. 

Haven't you seen Airplane movie in 1980 with the blow up autopilot?

Meet Otto the blow up pilot from airplane movie -

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm1290293/

I was just saying to add a touch screen for skype as you are of the internet generation.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

They had to choose a crowded place tonight.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

SA need to get rid of the Recent Discussion panel on the right side of my screen on desktop view because it is an eye-sore.
>: (
If only there was a disable button or an "X" to closed out the panel.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Black As Day said:


> SA need to get rid of the Recent Discussion panel on the right side of my screen on desktop view because it is an eye-sore.
> >: (
> If only there was a disable button or an "X" to closed out the panel.


You should be able to use a css hack to get rid of it. I can tell you how to do it if you aren't able to look it up.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This site is ded, D-E-D!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It sure is.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> SA need to get rid of the Recent Discussion panel on the right side of my screen on desktop view because it is an eye-sore.
> >: (
> If only there was a disable button or an "X" to closed out the panel.


If it is the panel I'm thinking of:

Click on "My Account" at top right of the window.

Then click on "Edit Your Details" on the left side of window.

Scroll down until see "Additional Information".

Under "Toggle right sidebar" click on "Disable" checkbox.

Scroll down to bottom of window and click on "SAVE CHANGES" button.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm trying to convince the moderators that I'm not a good person so that they will ban me. I know this sounds weird to you people, but there is things about me that aren't good. I love big breasts. I also get lonely and sometimes when I'm really lonely my sexual side starts to come out. If I'm online trying to talk someone and they are not doing a good job of creating conversation with me, and I got no one else to try, which is usually the case, unfortunately, the conversation can go bad in a hurry, and yet It's my sexual side starting to come out because the only thing I can do about it is just turn off the computer. So I'm trying to convince the moderators to go ahead and kick me off so that I won't be tempted to log back in again, or start using this account. It probably won't work. I just don't see any point. Here I am living with issues that can not be fixed logging into a website that doesn't help. The things I tried to doing, I think was too selfish of me. I'm a bad person so I think they should just kick me off. I wish there was another site I could go to. Some place where I fit in.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah bah bee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I_Exist said:


> I'm trying to convince the moderators that I'm not a good person so that they will ban me. I know this sounds weird to you people, but there is things about me that aren't good. I love big breasts. I also get lonely and sometimes when I'm really lonely my sexual side starts to come out. If I'm online trying to talk someone and they are not doing a good job of creating conversation with me, and I got no one else to try, which is usually the case, unfortunately, the conversation can go bad in a hurry, and yet It's my sexual side starting to come out because the only thing I can do about it is just turn off the computer. So I'm trying to convince the moderators to go ahead and kick me off so that I won't be tempted to log back in again, or start using this account. It probably won't work. I just don't see any point. Here I am living with issues that can not be fixed logging into a website that doesn't help. The things I tried to doing, I think was too selfish of me. I'm a bad person so I think they should just kick me off. I wish there was another site I could go to. Some place where I fit in.


Are you getting help for this? Have you talk to leaders at your church? Friends? But yeah cut it off at the head....stay away from anything that will cause you to sin, praying for you.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> If it is the panel I'm thinking of:
> 
> Click on "My Account" at top right of the window.
> 
> ...


: O

Thank You
Thank you so much: ) 
It is gone now.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

funnynihilist said:


> This site is ded, D-E-D!


Something brought out the Claudia Kishi in you, lol.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Sees Candy is the bees knees while eating it in a tree, so please, don't go wee with your pee-pee.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> : O
> 
> Thank You
> Thank you so much: )
> It is gone now.


You're welcome.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Took out the recycling in the daytime. Luckily did not run into any neighbors. Only had a little bit left but wonder why my soy milk went bad already when the date on the carton is June 1st. Has happened in the past too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Took out the recycling in the daytime. Luckily did not run into any neighbors. Only had a little bit left but wonder why my soy milk went bad already when the date on the carton is June 1st. Has happened in the past too.


 Do you have a thermometer in your fridge? Never heard of soy milk going bad. At least not before the expire date.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you have a thermometer in your fridge? Never heard of soy milk going bad. At least not before the expire date.


No, the fridge is from the 1980s. Landlord is a stingy *******. Hoping to move the end of September or end of October.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Might have to uber to get haircut tomorrow.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

This is an ode to Lavender Brown, who died during the battle of Hogwarts, killed by a member on the Death Eaters' side. It is to commemorate the sacrifice she made to defend her school.

Lavender Brown -- The Brave

Lavender, Lavender, laying cold.
Her emanation seeped into the fold
of her world, with all it could hold,
giving all for what she was told.
Her robes melding structurally, becoming a node.
Here and there, the wind pulled.

As an empty cage, her mind spied
the mirror of her eye.
In the portal, it did frame
the silhouette of her aim:
the lonely figure of not-to-blame.

In a cottage, in a slide,
her olden soul abides
in residual quietness as a meek,
withered portrait that seeks 
to smell the fortunes of the lost
and praise the fortitude of the tossed,
whom danced and faded in the frost.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Are you getting help for this? Have you talk to leaders at your church? Friends? But yeah cut it off at the head....stay away from anything that will cause you to sin, praying for you.


I want to leave my church. Enough said.
Don't have friends that I can trust. Enough said.
There is no help.

I'm working on leaving this website. It doesn't mater because I don't have friends here anyways.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I_Exist said:


> I want to leave my church. Enough said.
> Don't have friends that I can trust. Enough said.
> There is no help.
> 
> I'm working on leaving this website. It doesn't mater because I don't have friends here anyways.


Well whatever you do don't lose hope, trust Him .


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dean's sore point


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Well whatever you do don't lose hope, trust Him .


I've been attending my church for 2 years now. Almost never missed a Sunday Service and yet the pastor barely even knows my name! Nobody cares enough to try and get to know you. But they will come to you if they want you to do something for them. All of us in my family wants to leave that church but there doesn't seem to be any good candidates to try. We've been to almost all the "good" churches before.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I_Exist said:


> I've been attending my church for 2 years now. Almost never missed a Sunday Service and yet the pastor barely even knows my name! Nobody cares enough to try and get to know you. But they will come to you if they want you to do something for them. All of us in my family wants to leave that church but there doesn't seem to be any good candidates to try. We've been to almost all the "good" churches before.


Maybe start your own? I know many people that hold church at their homes .


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Maybe start your own? I know many people that hold church at their homes .


You need friends for that. I basically do my own thing already. I've always been alone. Only Child, Alone at school, Alone at work, and Alone at church.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I_Exist said:


> You need friends for that. I basically do my own thing already. I've always been alone. Only Child, Alone at school, Alone at work, and Alone at church.


Your parents don't have good friends? Even if its just you 3 thats still good. Anyways take care bro :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Your parents don't have good friends? Even if its just you 3 thats still good. Anyways take care bro :squeeze


Even my parents don't have friends anymore.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I_Exist said:


> I've been attending my church for 2 years now. Almost never missed a Sunday Service and yet the pastor barely even knows my name! Nobody cares enough to try and get to know you. But they will come to you if they want you to do something for them. All of us in my family wants to leave that church but there doesn't seem to be any good candidates to try. We've been to almost all the "good" churches before.


You could stop going to church and go to AA instead.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

SolutionX said:


> You could stop going to church and go to AA instead.


I don't drink. Are you saying I should start?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Read an article headline last night in bed. Something was finishing in 2023 and I said "wow, I'll be 33". Then comes all the thoughts of wasting my life, regrets, my whole 20's nothing to show. I'll soon be 33. Thirty ****ing three. What a depressing thought before bed.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I_Exist said:


> I don't drink. Are you saying I should start?


You can just tell them you're addicted to communion cookies and grape juice.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Cascades said:


> Read an article headline last night in bed. Something was finishing in 2023 and I said "wow, I'll be 33". Then comes all the thoughts of wasting my life, regrets, my whole 20's nothing to show. I'll soon be 33. Thirty ****ing three. What a depressing thought before bed.


Not sure if this will comfort you, but hey, I'm 36 and I also know that feeling, but not only that, also I'm from a country in which eating 3 times a day cost at least 10 times the minimum salary wave (not even country "fancy" food, like milk, cheese, chicken, fish, eggs, strawberries, grapes... or eating out) and despite that and that I don't really earn much I'm still chubby, WTF! I sometimes feel embarrassed to go out when I know so many people around have lost in the past two years from 5 to 10 kgs. I should exercise more, but... :serious:

mmmhhh maybe that doesn't help? ok. my bad, I was trying :b.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sus y said:


> Not sure if this will comfort you, but hey, I'm 36 and I also know that feeling, but not only that, also I'm from a country in which eating 3 times a day cost at least 10 times the minimum salary wave (not even country "fancy" food, like milk, cheese, chicken, fish, eggs, strawberries, grapes... or eating out) and despite that and that I don't really earn much I'm still chubby, WTF! I sometimes feel embarrassed to go out when I know so many people around have lost in the past two years from 5 to 10 kgs. I should exercise more, but... :serious:
> 
> mmmhhh maybe that doesn't help? ok. my bad, I was trying :b.


I figured out where you are. Argentina. I thought you were from Chile before. Chilean people are rather quirky.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

komorikun said:


> I figured out where you are. Argentina. I thought you were from Chile before. Chilean people are rather quirky.


Nope, many people from my country are leaving to Argentina or any other place they can run away to.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sus y said:


> Nope, many people from my country are leaving to Argentina or any other place they can run away to.


You said there was high inflation in your country. Only places in Latin America with super high inflation now are Argentina and Venezuela. But if you were in Venezuela I'd imagine your situation would be really, really bad. There's hardly any food there. God help you if you are in Venezuela though....

https://tradingeconomics.com/country-list/inflation-rate?continent=america


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought Venezuelans were mostly immigrating to Colombia and Brazil, the countries they have borders with.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bring on the yipp yipps!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Goodnight


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Agitated depression


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sus y said:


> I may delete this post later on, so hope no one quote it
> 
> snip


I didn't know the government was quite that bad. I mean I knew there was tons of corruption and dysfunction. But not brutality. I've been watching videos on youtube showing stores with shelves that are completely empty. And lines to receive basic goods (toilet paper, rice, oil, shampoo, etc) that take several hours to get through. Also saw videos about how tons of people are moving across the border and many more going across to buy stuff. Cities near the border in Brazil and Colombia are overwhelmed with all the "immigrants."


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Not sure if this will comfort you, but hey, I'm 36 and I also know that feeling, but not only that, also I'm from a country in which eating 3 times a day cost at least 10 times the minimum salary wave (not even country "fancy" food, like milk, cheese, chicken, fish, eggs, strawberries, grapes... or eating out) and despite that and that I don't really earn much I'm still chubby, WTF! I sometimes feel embarrassed to go out when I know so many people around have lost in the past two years from 5 to 10 kgs. I should exercise more, but... :serious:
> 
> mmmhhh maybe that doesn't help? ok. my bad, I was trying :b.


Haha no it doesnt  If you could freeze time it might


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Cascades said:


> Haha no it doesnt  If you could freeze time it might


I can't sadly but if you discover how, please tell me, I need to fix some things, small things, like... everything :b


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh, Google, your cartoony emojis never fail to make me smile.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If you threaten to kill or imprison every man who even slightly disrespects you, you might be a psychopath. Or a *******. Could go either way.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

These are some of the Venezuela videos that I watched previously:


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

You're social anxious, not desperate, get a grip. Sheesh.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Wondering if things like creativity and intuition are becoming overrated these days. They seem cool, but appear very unreliable; especially intuition.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Skittles get tickles.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My cat has a thing for purses, I don't get it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Goodnight mother dear.

Yeah, I am a cheeky devil.

>


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Life is pain because even just breathing statistically shouldn't be happening. Every breath is a fight against the odds.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

More jelly beans tonight. I'm going down a very dark road.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> My cat has a thing for purses, I don't get it.


Looks like they like hiding in them -


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

2:30am maaan


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Getting help with transportation will be pretty much the only difference when I eventually move. I pay for everything else.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

SolutionX said:


> Life is pain because even just breathing statistically shouldn't be happening. Every breath is a fight against the odds.


Every breath takes you closer to the day you die.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

“Hope is the denial of reality. It is the carrot dangled before the draft horse to keep him plodding along in a vain attempt to reach it." 

"Are you saying we shouldn't hope?"

"I'm saying we should remove the carrot and walk forward with our eyes open!” 
― Margaret Weis


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

So what did I get? Like 6 hours of sleep? Bah!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> Looks like they like hiding in them -


Yeah, my cats actually prefer bags to boxes, weirdos, lol. But one of mine likes to just stick his head in our full purses and see what's there. Or chews on things.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This fight against Neo Nazis is going to be the hardest fight of my life, because they are the ones who gave me PTSD in my childhood. However, one thing I have learned is that the harder the fight, the greater the glory.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, my cats actually prefer bags to boxes, weirdos, lol. But one of mine likes to just stick his head in our full purses and see what's there. Or chews on things.


From what I understand, each cat is different based on environment they are in. If a lot of bags available, that is what they will use.

They usually chew on grass and eat it (settles their stomach). Sometimes bugs. Miss Persian loves those. 

She will try other things too, like dust / lint, etc.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The emergency rooms in my city have free valet parking. That should give you some idea of what I deal with. It may not be as uncommon as I think, but it seems a little pretentious, aka rich Republican.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

going to the madhouse


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

What the hell am I going to do with my life?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hit it, dont quit it, got so excited you turned around and bit it.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I loved how sarcastic this emoji from Samsung looked. Too bad they changed it in Oreo.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Fishhh

Fishhh

Fish with out any eyesss

Fishhh

Fishhh

Swim, swim little fsh!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I just got startled by thunder.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm gonna die, I smell so good it's not even fair. Carolina Herrera "212" is my 2nd choice.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm still hungry.... Toast it is.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That cheerleader stuff is just sad to hear.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I keep thinking back to that green tree python beauty I saw at the store. I'm in love.... His random colors make him look like an abstract painting.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I am lifting my leg on this thread and marking my territory. There, its mine!


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Mrrrrowww? ... Mrrroooww?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Fishhh
> 
> Fishhh
> 
> ...


So cute!! What a cute fish!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

More wind and rain. :rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just need to be grateful. Stop trying to live my life how I want.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess my future is being decided. There won't be a future.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Enough said...*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think loneliness is peaceful. It's a pretty miserable feeling. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Some soda have sugar in it


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't think loneliness is peaceful. It's a pretty miserable feeling.
> 
> But that's just me.


To be peaceful is to be peaceful, to be lonely it's to be lonely. You can find peace while you were lonely but that's another matter. I agree with you.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sus y said:


> So cute!! What a cute fish!!


Hahah for some reason it reminds me of this ^_^


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Hahah for some reason it reminds me of this ^_^


They mutated a bit and became those little ones. :laugh:


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Am I crazy or falling in love? Is it real or just another crush?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Am I crazy or falling in love? Is it real or just another crush?


David Archuletta :laugh:


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> David Archuletta :laugh:


Yes! &#128516;


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Please, I just want to die.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Trying not to think about that little situation but what the f***


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jeet


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> Please, I just want to die.


Please try to move yourself away from feeling that way, please.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

It's really weird to me how, when I was younger nobody else used the internet. I was always the guy who knew how to use computers. Now anyone who isn't online regularly is considered weird. My how times change.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

There is no point anymore, really.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This morning a deer chased a coyote off of the property. We don't usually see coyotes, he was scare ****less of the deer though.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

That hot sauce hurt so good.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm down another pound this week. I guess I should be expecting small numbers since I'm not working out yet. But what's the point in trying to get healthy. I'm a disappointment, a loser and unwanted. I should just eat myself to death.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Havent had a headache in a long time, but ive got one now. This sucks.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I'm down another pound this week. I guess I should be expecting small numbers since I'm not working out yet. But what's the point in trying to get healthy. I'm a disappointment, a loser and unwanted. I should just eat myself to death.


That is awesome, impressive. 

You are wanted and a winner. 

Doing this to make yourself feel better about yourself. 

Imagine slipping into an outfit you couldn't before and feeling comfortable in it (without feeling really tight on you). The big grin on your face, feel good feeling, yeah. :grin2:

A brutally honest song to inspire you -






Show yourself what you can do.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

It's kind of fun to see the panic on my parents' face whenever I mention anything about religion or weed.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Money and feelings are our new religions.

Money God and Feelings God, in that order.

The two big motivators that keep people jumping through the hoops every day.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Rebootplease said:


> Havent had a headache in a long time, but ive got one now. This sucks.


*passes you the purple blunt*

I want to try the Jamaican landrace bud that I got, but I'm terrified since it's one of those super pure sativas. Better wait until I have Valium.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> Money and feelings are our new religions.
> 
> Money God and Feelings God, in that order.
> 
> The two big motivators that keep people jumping through the hoops every day.







"God Money, I'll do anything for you..."


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> "God Money, I'll do anything for you..."


Haha good catch!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Should have gone walking but not in the mood to look at people or things


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pretty much accepted that I'm classified as ISTJ within the MBTI system. At least I'm not E/I SFJ. Now that... is *vomit*. Ugh... Can't stand it. Would much rather be associated with the caricature of the boring accountant bot than a ball of feeling / sensing goo. Just no!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oofie oof oof


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Gotta love Colorado.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alright.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Trying to start a trend so that you only shave half your beard and i keep getting weird looks. FML


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Rebootplease said:


> Trying to start a trend so that you only shave half your beard and i keep getting weird looks. FML


Pics. Please.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to start a trend so that you only shave half your beard and i keep getting weird looks. FML
> ...


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Amon said:


> Oofie oof oof


Pics please.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

I had fun this weekend though maybe it was the alcohol. It was probably the alcohol cause I know I would have been bored.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I was online looking at braided hairstles for Black Women when I saw a look alike me!: O
I couldn't believe it. Whoever she was she looked like me: O
It was so weird. I showed my Mom and she said I looked better. Of course a mother would say this. 
I think I will get the hairstyle. It must had been a sign from God. I had a style in mind but my Mom said It was too young looking and childish. 
I am 25 but I saw nothing wrong with the style. It was a double bun on top of my head and like 4-6 long braids in the back. 
It is bad enough I don't look my age because of my appearance. {My genes. I can get pass for a teenager}
Well anyway I think God was helping me out. Telling me that this is the hairstyle I should go for. It is hard for me to see myself in any hairstyle and clothing but this picture, the look alike me with this hairstyle spoke to me. It wouldn't surprise me if I got my hair done any time soon if God bless me with some money. My Mom even said she liked it. So I am going to go for it. 

I always believe there is a look alike of yourself in this world.
She looked just like me. Red glasses, facial expression and everything. 
I should find a green crop top.......LOL


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I want Micheal J to win American Idol!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think I'll just disappear for a while.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Meeting you...worst thing that's ever happened to me. F*** you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Long time since sat in the right seat of this type of helicopter -






I remember that without hydraulics the pedals are heavy as.

His landing is impressive.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@tea111red

Dude, taco's are tubler, wo. :eek


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^shhyeah, maaan. :eyes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

In bed


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

:lol


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

No where to go nothing to do but to stare at the wall no one to call no one is there not a sound in the air no job no life no family no friends no support no love no body cares no dogs no cats no smiles no joy no hugs or kisses and especially no boys just messy home that i cant clean because nothing matters any more but its such a beautiful day today they say but i think no not to me no this day is not beautiful coz all i can think about this day is how ugly my skin is how ugly my thick black hair stuble is on my chin how ugly my 200 pound fat body is thanks to meds and how im too ugly to have any friends or bf or husbund or kids and how i will be alone the next 40 years thats million hours coz no one wants to be with a ugly miserable boring person i feel horrible im too scared too open my blinds because im afraid my neighbors will see me and think im ugly and stupid and miserable crazy and wont like me


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

I hereby declare from this point on i shall be known as Lord Helmet


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

chrissyq3838 said:


> No where to go nothing to do but to stare at the wall no one to call no one is there not a sound in the air no job no life no family no friends no support no love no body cares no dogs no cats no smiles no joy no hugs or kisses and especially no boys just messy home that i cant clean because nothing matters any more but its such a beautiful day today they say but i think no not to me no this day is not beautiful coz all i can think about this day is how ugly my skin is how ugly my thick black hair stuble is on my chin how ugly my 200 pound fat body is thanks to meds and how im too ugly to have any friends or bf or husbund or kids and how i will be alone the next 40 years thats million hours coz no one wants to be with a ugly miserable boring person i feel horrible im too scared too open my blinds because im afraid my neighbors will see me and think im ugly and stupid and miserable crazy and wont like me


Sorry chrissy. Virtual Hug. You should go to hug section 4 more


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Your brain isn't real, it's all in your head.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Snickity


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I woke up in a Soho doorway a policeman knew my name


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> I think I'll just disappear for a while.


I hope you feel better, soon.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

"I couldn't believe someone could write a 90 page report on dirt." 

:lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need communion.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Listening to Chills' voice on Youtube is so relaxing.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Come up to the lab and see what's on the slab


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> Come up to the lab and see what's on the slab


I :heart that movie.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I  that movie.


I see you shiver with antici....pation


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Summer is here......phew.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Summer? It's barely spring, lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

A Gordian knot, that was easy to cut of, broken now will be tied again? No.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

How am I suppose to eat healthy with all of these chocolates on sale.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ahhh


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

_The machine is always running.
Each cog works in harmony.
Insuring your compliance._


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baka


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Brewed coffeeless coffee while burning eggs then then got half the grinds in the coffee pot the next brew. Today is gonna be fun...


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

_Oh, can't you see
That for worse or for better we're better together?
Please, just come back home
No, don't say that you're sorry
And I won't say I told you so_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Overthinking again.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

Willam Osman is kind of adorable.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

So I was in the supermarket earlier and they had the usual pop music playing in the background but mixed in was this classical piano music. BUT, it seemed like the piano music was coming from a different direction than the ceiling.
As I walked along it seemed like the music was following ME. 
Then I realized that is was coming FROM ME!
Pulled my phone out of my pocket and sure enough it was blasting piano music!
Wonder what the people at the deli thought about the guy with the piano music playing from his ***? Hahahahahah!
Plus it had Googled something about a frightened rabbit which I thought was strange until I got home and saw on the news about that guy from that band.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Wanderlust26 said:


> How am I suppose to eat healthy with all of these chocolates on sale.


Pretend the chocolates are good for you. In South America, some indigenous tribes cure all of their ailments including wounds and diseases with their minds. They believe that if they believe hard enough, they can cure all of afflictions. If you pretend that chocolates are healthy, then it will be for you if you believe hard enough.  Have faith, young Padawan.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mabel Pines said:


> Pretend the chocolates are good for you. In South America, some indigenous tribes cure all of their ailments including wounds and diseases with their minds. They believe that if they believe hard enough, they can cure all of afflictions. If you pretend that chocolates are healthy, then it will be for you if you believe hard enough.  Have faith, young Padawan.


Actually chocolates _are_ healthy if you stick with organic dark chocolate. It's the sugar and dairy ingredients that counteract the health benefits. Unfortunately even in that form many are contaminated with lead and cadmium and they haven't exactly found the source. Since cacao nibs are the least processed and contain the lowest amount of lead and cadmium, they suspect the source is coming from processing equipment, but contaminated soil is also to blame.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Actually chocolates _are_ healthy if you stick with organic dark chocolate. It's the sugar and dairy ingredients that counteract the health benefits. Unfortunately even in that form many are contaminated with lead and cadmium and they haven't exactly found the source. Since cacao nibs are the least processed and contain the lowest amount of lead and cadmium, they suspect the source is coming from processing equipment, but contaminated soil is also to blame.


You really researched it when you went to see if you can eat it while trying to eat healthy, huh, lol?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mabel Pines said:


> You really researched it when you went to see if you can eat it while trying to eat healthy, huh, lol?


lol Not exactly. I often read health news articles and come across a variety of topics. I do try to stay well-informed about chocolate.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Why can't I just be happy?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I will probably be dead before I am skinny.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

God those 4 little turds belonging to the dopey looking middle-aged divorced guy next door are so loud. Their little squeaky voices at 7:30am on a Saturday!! Ugh. So ironic that one of the little turds is named Dennis, LOL. *Dennis the Menace*.

I really hope my next apartment is higher up. Being on the 2nd floor, I can hear everything happening on the ground. I also get woken up every Monday morning by the various garbage trucks that come at different times. My previous apartment was much more quiet. Being on the 6th floor really helps with noise. That building also had almost no children in it since it was almost all studios and very small 1-bedrooms.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I am not happy i am not happy i am not happy i wish i was happy i wish i was happy i wish i was happy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wonder if people will ever get tired of all those YouTube video thumbnails with the people making stupid faces?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A month, hmmm...


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

_A robot is constructed
It completes its tasks consistently
It weeps for freedom_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah

Looking at these old Fam photos...losing 20 pounds made quite a difference on me...dang.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Amon said:


> Bah
> 
> Looking at these old Fam photos...losing 20 pounds made quite a difference on me...dang.


You should, like, totally post them


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

"To the ghost haunting the women's restroom - please remember to flush. It's just common courtesy."


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Accidentally bought a Solo ticket because I thought it was showing already. I guess I reserved a great seat for the 24th.


----------



## FlawedPerson200 (May 13, 2018)

I just need to vent. I’m drunk and took a Xanax pill and all I can think about are my flaws (the Internet is the worst place to go for this). But this feeling is a blackhole, it’s never ending and all consuming. I hate myself. I hate everything I say, I hate how people think of me, I hate how I look. My hair is thin and my hairline is receding (I’m a girl) no hair color flatters me, I’m fat and my face is very fat, I have so many chins, the fat on my face cause lines under my eyes and around my cheeks cause of the fat pulling down on my skin. My skin is pourous and textured and wrinkled. My face is just crooked in general my mouth and nose don’t line up at all. My lips are thin an indented. My teeth are yellow, over bitten, and crooked. My nose is large and points to the side. My eyes have huge bags under them and point downward, and squinty and have flaps of fat hanging over the edges. My eyebrows are cartoonish, with sharp edges that emphasize my large fat face. My ears look like a dog bit them. My neck is wrinkly and fat, my boobs are saggy with stretch marks and giant saucer nipples. My armpits are filled with fat. My arms could lift me off the ground if a gust of wind came my way. My stomach is large and protruding and hairy. My back has layers of fat and stetch marks. My ***** is fat and HPV riddled. My *** is dimpled and shaped like a square. My hips are wide yet flat. My thighs are as grandios as Mount Rushmore, covered in stretch marks and cellulite and hair. My ankles are fat and my feet are absolutely flat like I have no arch at all. My hands are like fat Mexican baby hands my nails are thin brittle and short. I have moles all over my body. My body is hell, that I will never escape. I am crazy, I am a liar. I am a mix of a sociopath and a push over. I’m incredibly stupid, forgettable, talentless yet I have a big ego. No one really likes me. I have no friends. I am a hurricane that will ruin your day. I’m unhygenic and lazy. Anger issues, sinful. I’m crazy. I’m probably schizophrenic or borderline personality or bipolar or narcissistic or sociopathic. I’m a ****. I’m 24 and have been with four men and have HPV, and literally while typing this one of the men I used to talk to called me to try and convince me to cheat on my bf with him. I hate myself, I hate myself so much.


Anyways this was a forum about what I’m thinking about right now, so that’s it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I will probably be dead before I am skinny.


Some people are not built to be skinny due to bone structure, muscles, etc. Some medical books can show you the many body types that are out there if you don't believe me.

All can do is make body the best it can be when taking into account the body type.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I will probably be dead before I am skinny.


A day at a time. You'll get there.


----------



## notBlair (Sep 1, 2016)

We put our hands in the boiling coffee pot because the manual did not tell us not to


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> A day at a time. You'll get there.


Thank you. I'm down 3.8 pounds for the week. I'm not entirely sure that the scale is working properly though.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

chrissyq3838 said:


> I am not happy i am not happy i am not happy i wish i was happy i wish i was happy i wish i was happy


If you say it enough times, then you can make yourself believe it, so say that "I am happy" and you will start to believe it, which would make it that you are.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

That's ok...it all comes down to how your clothing fits.


Crisigv said:


> Thank you. I'm down 3.8 pounds for the week. I'm not entirely sure that the scale is working properly though.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> That's ok...it all comes down to how your clothing fits.


That's true. I won't feel any different until at least 10 pounds or so.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> No


Yes



funnynihilist said:


> Wonder if people will ever get tired of all those YouTube video thumbnails with the people making stupid faces?


No.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Overthinking again.


Put more cream to it, there is not much to think about it, just do it!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Put more cream to it, there is not much to think about it, just do it!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


:b cream to the cupcake, i thought that was what you were thinking of.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> :b cream to the cupcake, i thought that was what you were thinking of.


You and your cakes.  :lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Went to Walmart and as soon as I walked in I witnessed a mom yelling threateningly at her young children, on Mother's Day. I think that says a lot about this holiday.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

SolutionX said:


> Went to Walmart and as soon as I walked in I witnessed a mom yelling threateningly at her young children, on Mother's Day. I think that says a lot about this holiday.


After reading that, I'm glad that it is not Black Friday and with yet another employee trampled to death because of the sales, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Will try to go to my friend's testimony tomorrow but I'll have to be there for like 3hrs eek. Might be late for my prayer meet and game. Plus being around her friends idk. But it might be good for me....might meet awesome people never know.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> Will try to go to my friend's testimony tomorrow but I'll have to be there for like 3hrs eek. Might be late for my prayer meet and game. Plus being around her friends idk. But it might be good for me....might meet awesome people never know.


What's the testimony going to be about?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mabel Pines said:


> What's the testimony going to be about?


Finding Jesus after years of sinning, addictions, drugs, etc.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Most of the food that Walmart sells is just a cheap form of suicide. Seriously, after my time bodybuilding and in stroke recovery I've learned just how quickly all these processed sugary and fatty foods will kill you and make you not even care that it's happening.

We could easily double the average lifespan simply by shopping at Whole Foods or Costco instead of Walmart. Unfortunately most people at Walmart are forced to shop there because it's cheap and convenient, two things you get to know really well when you start pushing out kids.

Then when you get there they know you'll have your kids with you so they target them to make them beg and bully you into buying more crap. It's sick, really, and to think most of the people who shop there think they're saving money.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...Somewhere on a desert highway
She rides a Harley-Davidson
Her long blonde hair
Flyin' in the wind
She's been runnin' half her life
The chrome and steel she rides
Collidin' with
The very air she breathes
The air she breathes...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm giving away free cuddlez


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Amon said:


> I'm giving away free cuddlez


I can has 1?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I can has 1?


 Of course! =]


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

_Rain is pouring
Falling softly with grace
the world is washed_


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Wyatt Cenac seems like a pretty big dick on The Late Show. One of those guys where the only things stopping you from punching him are the witnesses.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

I keep waiting for an update patch to fix the bugs in this game but the developer is slow as hell. Which is agonizing because practically all the quests are unplayable for my character and there's no way to change my attributes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Ugh. Those ****ing trains are so loud. And not a nice loud. Like a metal on metal EEEEEEEEE noise. I hate this area. It's either live next to the trains or live on top of a steep hill.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Ugh. Those ****ing trains are so loud. And not a nice loud. Like a metal on metal EEEEEEEEE noise. I hate this area. It's either live next to the trains or live on top of a steep hill.


Yeah I hate that sound.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Amon said:


> Of course! =]


:squeeze


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I've never lusted after a man ring until I stumbled across this video...


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

_"If I told you about her, what would I say? That they lived happily ever after? I believe they did. That they were in love? That they remained in love? I'm sure that's true. But when I think of her, of Elisa, the only thing that comes to mind is a poem, whispered by someone in love hundreds of years ago. 'Unable to perceive the shape of you, I find you all around me. Your presence fills my eyes with your love. It humbles my heart. For you are everywhere."_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lord Almighty! This day is dragging.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Lord Almighty! This day is dragging.


Funginihilist. Was baiting u.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rebootplease said:


> Funginihilist. Was baiting u.


Alrighty, Retoot...


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Eurgh, I feel off again today... it started on Saturday night where I felt a bit down and now I feel like I'm in some sort of hole again. Not exactly raging anxiety, but moreso just... bleh.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Eurgh, I feel off again today... it started on Saturday night where I felt a bit down and now I feel like I'm in some sort of hole again. Not exactly raging anxiety, but moreso just... bleh.


Hope you feel better. I t comes in waves for me too sometimes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Rebootplease said:


> Hope you feel better. I t comes in waves for me too sometimes


Thank you :smile2:. Yeah it's terrible when it happens:frown2:

Whenever I have days like this it's kinda like, I want tomorrow to fast forward to see if that's any better, if that makes sense?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you feel better. I t comes in waves for me too sometimes
> ...


Yeah it makes sense.


----------



## polopo (May 14, 2018)

Squawk!


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

My brain tells me i deserve a life ofbeing home alone with blinds closed 24 7


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tsk Tsk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Another rainy day. BAH! :bah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

If I lived alone, I would get almost no contact from anyone. Maybe only my mom, if I haven't pissed her off. No one thinks about me or cares. I'm off work today and probably won't talk to anyone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

:hug


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Is life over yet?

IS IT!?!?!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Seems to happen almost every day now. I slept OK but woke up with an unbelievable headache. It's finally easing up but it sucked bad while it lasted.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Strange Samoans are afoot, little ones, just running around, rambunctiously. A queer sight.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't fit in anywhere


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sneee


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Raw dawg, get your arm gnawed off, dropped the sawed off and beat you with the piece it was sawed off of.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Just walked through a spiderweb. Got me right in the face. When you think about it that is some **** that came out another creature's butt!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

There are days where I simply don't know what to do with myself...and I'm just simply exhausted convincing myself it's all going to be ok.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

MichealJWoodward


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

funnynihilist said:


> Just walked through a spiderweb. Got me right in the face. When you think about it that is some **** that came out another creature's butt!


When I fart, rose petals come out.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mabel Pines said:


> When I fart, rose petals come out.


bet you have a pant load all the time


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Being me is horrifying


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why doesn't he walk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of celery sticks, half a muffin & a sammich..nawt bad


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

wow what happened?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Seems to happen almost every day now. I slept OK but woke up with an unbelievable headache. It's finally easing up but it sucked bad while it lasted.


Have you been drinking or eating anything different lately?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SofaKing said:


> There are days where I simply don't know what to do with myself...and I'm just simply exhausted convincing myself it's all going to be ok.


The trick is to figure out how to stop caring whether things are going to be ok or not. It's possible to be happy either way.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I never thought I could act this way, and I've got to say that I just don't get it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

"Someone get me off this Merry-Go-Round called life"


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

She says she wouldn't stop me if I wanted to go somewhere, but once the time comes she would protest. And she probably wouldn't like where I want to go. But not that I'd be welcome there anymore.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I just made a loud moaning sound to make fun of my neighbors who are having loud sex. The windows are open so I hope they heard me. Seemed to get quiet after that. I guess they don't like to hear other people having sex every night when they're trying to go to sleep either.


----------



## ashcole (May 8, 2018)

SolutionX said:


> I just made a loud moaning sound to make fun of my neighbors who are having loud sex. The windows are open so I hope they heard me. Seemed to get quiet after that. I guess they don't like to hear other people having sex every night when they're trying to go to sleep either.


That's hilarious and just made my night :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How in the world is the hand soap half way gone when I just opened it yesterday. My uncle if I have to bet.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sucks when you want to find purpose and happiness but you have a very nihilistic outlook in life.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I dunno where to write this .but I hope that you've found happiness wherever you wander! I apologize that we met when I was between where I wanted to be versus where I am now (the timing sucked!). Wherever you are stay safe and understand that if you need a grumpy friend you know how to get ahold of me!


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I can't wait until I'm like 50 and looking almost a decade younger than your actual age will be a blessing and not humiliating.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bears?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

discopotato said:


> I can't wait until I'm like 50 and looking almost a decade younger than your actual age will be a blessing and not humiliating.


What is your current age? It starts to kick in around 35 BTW, at least for me. I still get carded at the liquor store and people comment on how they can't believe I'm 37. It feels pretty good. I do remember being a teenager and all my friends hazing me the most for looking so young. It did make me tough though.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i dont like it


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I can still se the shadows and the lights in the winks of my eyes. I don't know what to call it  I want to call it ego energy xD

It's mind tricks. 

But I kinda feel I've found something

I'm not going crazy to find out anything.

I leave it be

Be gone


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

One thing is for sure, I'll be drinking alone tonight!


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

SolutionX said:


> What is your current age? It starts to kick in around 35 BTW, at least for me. I still get carded at the liquor store and people comment on how they can't believe I'm 37. It feels pretty good. I do remember being a teenager and all my friends hazing me the most for looking so young. It did make me tough though.


I'm 24. I've always looked younger than my actual age but I was never really that bothered by it until recently. It makes me really anxious when they tell me I don't look a day over 15 as they look at my ID and scrutinize me from head to toe :b


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

guy in number 5 doing a load of diy all day. fed up with being targeted by him. also can hear music being blasted from somewhere else which isn't passive aggressive but is annoying. I need a break, what I would do for short getaway in villa in the med or something right now.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

discopotato said:


> I'm 24. I've always looked younger than my actual age but I was never really that bothered by it until recently. It makes me really anxious when they tell me I don't look a day over 15 as they look at my ID and scrutinize me from head to toe :b


Yes, I know what you mean. Here's to old age. *cheers*


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I have no problem with fvcking, as we say in Kansas, a "little liar pants", it's actually kinda hot, but understandably I could never let myself have feelings for one again.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I just mowed the lawn. It was nice. It'd have been nicer if the lawn here wasn't so bad in some spots. Also, I mowed over a tiny little frog. Whoops.


----------



## ThermobaricTank (Aug 4, 2017)

I like tanks, BIG tanks, well, landships. Sure, those aren't really efficient or even possible by realistic military standards but whatever, I live my own reality lol. Airships are awesome too, like the Goliath from Castle in the Sky, that and the Laputian robots were my favorite things from the movie; that all-melting laser was so badass! I'm not really into spaceships, but I do like the battlecruisers from Starcraft, specially the original design. Well, to be honest I like all the designs from the original more than the ones in Starcraft 2, those are too cartoonish and Warcrafty; the difference is huge specially with my favorite race, the Zerg: in the original they look more fleshy, insect like and ALIEN, while in 2 they look more like generic monsters.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I should just prepare myself for a miserable weekend.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm a horror movie freak but playing horror games scare the bejezus outa me. Yet I keep on playing them. What's wrong with me? *shrugs*


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> Some people are not built to be skinny due to bone structure, muscles, etc. Some medical books can show you the many body types that are out there if you don't believe me.
> 
> All can do is make body the best it can be when taking into account the body type.


I agree.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I'm down another pound this week. I guess I should be expecting small numbers since I'm not working out yet. But what's the point in trying to get healthy. I'm a disappointment, a loser and unwanted. I should just eat myself to death.


I think if you were healthy you would feel better in general.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just want to be alone.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

They're quite a pair, Mabel and Bear-O, her un-bear-lievable bear!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're so ****ing special
I wish I was special


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm a creep...I'm a weirdo....what in the hell I'm doing here. I don't belong here.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

What's worse - living with regrets, living with the feeling of not being satisfied with your life, not experiencing life like everyone else has or doing those things and potentially destroying the only good you have in your life just so you can say you lived a little. 

Maybe you're right. Maybe I'm too scared to admit it. I'm ****ing terrified. Just give me oblivion.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not mean. I'm not boring. I'm just going through some things right now. Sometimes I wish they could just understand it without me having to explain myself.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Not even my sister wants to hang out with me anymore. And she ignores me when I talk. I'm feeling more alone than ever before.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm scared to check my bank account.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I wish a woman would like my unattractive self back for once. Maybe if I looked different and wasn't ugly,who knows.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

"There's no emoticon for what I'm feeling!"


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i need to rest, had a very active day. hope tuesday goes alright.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

rdrr said:


> i need to rest, had a very active day. hope tuesday goes alright.


Hi rdrr, I haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

rdrr said:


> i need to rest, had a very active day. hope tuesday goes alright.


What did you do today, or that day, considering whenever you read this?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bang Bang


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Everyone I know, goes away. And most of the time, it's my own damn fault.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I deserve better. But where is better?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

_Gosh darn it! _My age really did increase.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> _Gosh darn it! _My age really did increase.


Don't have a 1/3 life crisis like myself.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Rebootplease said:


> Don't have a 1/3 life crisis like myself.


I've been in such a crisis for over a 3rd of my life already :crying:


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

SofaKing said:


> I'm a creep...I'm a weirdo....what in the hell I'm doing here. I don't belong here.


....Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so ****in' special
I wish I was special

love that song


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Yeah...Radiohead can be inconsistent in their style, but a lot of their stuff is great.


discopotato said:


> ....Whatever makes you happy
> Whatever you want
> You're so ****in' special
> I wish I was special
> ...


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Yah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hank, where'd you go?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Haha.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Amon said:


> Bang Bang


My baby shot me down.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

discopotato said:


> ....Whatever makes you happy
> Whatever you want
> You're so ****in' special
> I wish I was special
> ...


Me too, tho this is my fav version so far:





I posted it before around, because, really I'm a weird and I don't know what I'm doing here lol, I don't belong here .


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

:nerd::boogie:door:group:drunk:heart:banana


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Why is it with only the slightest of triggers, life can become instantaneously unlivable?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Me too, tho this is my fav version so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! Thank you for sharing  
Aww, I feel you. Lets be weird together :squeeze


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

discopotato said:


> I love it! Thank you for sharing
> Aww, I feel you. Lets be weird together :squeeze


:smile2: Yes! Thank you :clap


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Off1st said:


> I'm seeing that thread starting posts from just a few years ago, like the post that started this thread in 2013, were much more thoughtful, kind, and in-depth. These days, the internet, and this forum, has gone way downhill. So much shallow, stupid thinking, or lack of thinking - that's the more correct term.


 I agree...

&#128517;


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Red2N said:


> I agree...
> 
> &#128517;


This is the poetry thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/the-poetry-thread-64626/?highlight=poetry it contains similar posts to the first one on this thread, you may enjoy it if you are into it poetry.

I find some of the things I want on the internet so I don't complain much. One of the last books I read (for free) was because it was online, otherwise, I wouldn't have, it was about Colombian subversion, from Fals Borda. There are some interesting places to find cool things on the internet, maybe one has to look around a bit.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Losing weight might give me more energy, but depression will drain it away.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I shouldn't have eaten them cookies ugh


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Here I sit, broken hearted.

Came to sh**t. 

But only farted.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Here I sit, broken hearted.
> 
> Came to sh**t.
> 
> But only farted.


I'm just thinking of a cat sitting in a litter box now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

That the US, along with two other countries still use the Imperial system. Every other country uses the Metric system.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

There's just so much goddamned weight on my shoulders 
All I'm trying to do is live my mother****ing life



.................



If I wasn't so deranged, could I ever face the pain?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Her sister's friend was giving away cats  Ksksks!

I wanted one too but she decided to keep both :bah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Going to make an attempt at removing my car's bumper in order to change my fog light bulb. Better be just the bulb that's out though.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Impressive! I'm scared to touch anything on a car I have to rely on.


Crisigv said:


> Going to make an attempt at removing my car's bumper in order to change my fog light bulb. Better be just the bulb that's out though.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

If I don't or didn't quote someone was because I thought they wouldn't want to get quoted, there is no much to think about it. Sorry if I assumed wrong, one can make mistakes.

I'm not perfect but I'm trying to be open and the most friendly I can, sorry if what I am or can offer isn't enough for you.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> Impressive! I'm scared to touch anything on a car I have to rely on.


My dad got involved and forced me to do from underneath. Obviously it turned into a screaming match because he always has to yell at me and we did it his way. I had other stuff to do with the bumper off, so I will have to do it at night one day, when he's at work. Also, each fog light is a different yellow, which is annoying. But it works. I don't want to have to rely on anyone, that's why I do stuff myself.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Her sister's friend was giving away cats  Ksksks!
> 
> I wanted one too but she decided to keep both :bah


So cute!! :mushy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Her sister's friend was giving away cats  Ksksks!
> 
> I wanted one too but she decided to keep both :bah


Awww, cute. 



Crisigv said:


> Going to make an attempt at removing my car's bumper in order to change my fog light bulb. Better be just the bulb that's out though.


Usually just unbolt plastic under tray from bottom of bumper, unplug bulb, remove rubber dust seal, unclip bulb and remove, replace. Then reverse that process.

If are putting bulb in, don't touch the bulb part as a finger print can make the bulb work harder and fail around 3 months down the road.

With a different yellow, sometimes the plastic lens cover gets road film and or exhaust fumes from other cars on it. You'll need a headlight cleaner, buffer or buff it by hand to clean the lens cover.



Sus y said:


> If I don't or didn't quote someone was because I thought they wouldn't want to get quoted, there is no much to think about it. Sorry if I assumed wrong, one can make mistakes.
> 
> I'm not perfect but I'm trying to be open and the most friendly I can, sorry if what I am or can offer isn't enough for you.


It wasn't me, but you are ok with quoting me. :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> It wasn't me, but you are ok with quoting me. :grin2:


I quote you a little too much I think :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I quote you a little too much I think :b


Aha.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Aha.


I agree that you agree :O lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I agree that you agree :O lol


That you are hilarious? :O :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> That you are hilarious? :O :grin2:


I agree too! and you :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I agree too! and you :O


 Are into Fubu like Mister Magoo. 

If don't know who Mister Magoo is -






Fubu is clothing.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I wore a He-Man shirt, today, but I am the complete opposite of that character, lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Are into Fubu like Mister Magoo.
> 
> If don't know who Mister Magoo is -
> 
> ...


Is that you driving? :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Is that you driving? :O


On a good day.  :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> On a good day.  :grin2:


:grin2: I want to see the video of a bad one haha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> :grin2: I want to see the video of a bad one haha.







:grin2:


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Really!? :O Anything?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Things are so expensive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rando Rand said:


> Welcome to our world Kevin.
> The only thing that doesn't cost money is air.


There are tons of free stuff I was just thinking about certain things on my mind lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Dreams are free.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Rando Rand said:


> Welcome to our world Kevin.
> The only thing that doesn't cost money is air.









ANX1 said:


> Dreams are free.


To dream is free, to accomplish what you dream is not, but if you think about it, the time you dream is a time you don't earn money (unless you have assets/stocks etc that produce value while you sleep/dream/do nothing, otherwise...), and not earning money is really expensive in terms of how much the life quality of someone can get deteriorated.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

If cheese, tomato sauce and pepperoni were horses, pizza would ride.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Rando Rand said:


> Welcome to our world Kevin.
> The only thing that doesn't cost money is air.


It costs a lot of money to keep air clean.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Veni, Vidi, Vici

I came, I saw, I farted


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to pop and lock and watch him on Youtube.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> To dream is free, to accomplish what you dream is not, but if you think about it, the time you dream is a time you don't earn money (unless you have assets/stocks etc that produce value while you sleep/dream/do nothing, otherwise...), and not earning money is really expensive in terms of how much the life quality of someone can get deteriorated.


You are wise.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It'd truly be a miracle to cross paths w/ someone I'm compatible w/ and vice versa.


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

My hamster is such a noisy lil puffball but the sound of his lil feets going tapatapatapa as he's running around n around on his wheel is the most comforting noise ever. It helps me get to sleep :mushy


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

cosmicKitten said:


> My hamster is such a noisy lil puffball but the sound of his lil feets going tapatapatapa as he's running around n around on his wheel is the most comforting noise ever. It helps me get to sleep :mushy


Cute!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ I miss you @Sus y! I hope you are doing well these days my fine lady 



SolutionX said:


> It costs a lot of money to keep air clean.


Sometimes you have to pay to put air in your tires too :lol we pretty much pay taxes and medical bills to keep breathing too. So in a way we kinda do have to pay for air. Yikes!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ^ I miss you @Sus y! I hope you are doing well these days my fine lady


 I had some bad days, but I'm recovering :grin2:, thank you!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> It'd truly be a miracle to cross paths w/ someone I'm compatible w/ and vice versa.


Doing something you love (hobby) might get you close to someone like that. 

I recommend mixed touch rugby. Get fit and lots of eye candy (men) and lots of touching.  :grin2:

But some of the women are quite fit and good at it.



cosmicKitten said:


> My hamster is such a noisy lil puffball but the sound of his lil feets going tapatapatapa as he's running around n around on his wheel is the most comforting noise ever. It helps me get to sleep :mushy


That is cute. 



Sus y said:


> To dream is free, to accomplish what you dream is not, but if you think about it, the time you dream is a time you don't earn money (unless you have assets/stocks etc that produce value while you sleep/dream/do nothing, otherwise...), and not earning money is really expensive in terms of how much the life quality of someone can get deteriorated.


Thinking about this more, I had one of my dreams come true and was for free. More because of a kind person.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I think the ban thread is broken.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Thinking about this more, I had one of my dreams come true and was for free. More because of a kind person.


You are a lucky one! :smile2:





 I keep dreaming too...
:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> You are a lucky one! :smile2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes

I wish that many dreams come true for this lovely person.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I think the ban thread is broken.


Can't see some of my posts too, in other threads... I'm scurred


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

you can see when someone last updated their mood by hovering your mouse over it


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

*stabs knife*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I had to dig a giant ball of hair out of my shower drain this morning, it was pretty gross.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The only time a guy should tuck in his shirt is if he is wearing a suit, or any other shirt that serves as a bottom layer underneath an untucked one.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

SolutionX said:


> The only time a guy should tuck in his shirt is if he is wearing a suit, or any other shirt that serves as a bottom layer underneath an untucked one.


Yeah...I'm trying to get used to it.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

"Give it up. It's never going to happen."

-Bertrand de Pensées-Profondes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Writing: anything
When: right now
How: by typing
What year: 2018
Time of day: midnight
Reason: none


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I was interesting.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I wish I was interesting.


You are interesting. I think your just too scared to share your interests.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Social anxiety + independence is a big topic.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Sometimes I wish I was still in contact with all the beautiful weirdos I've come across online. If just to know where their paths led them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Went on a walk to the supermarket. Don't go to this particular supermarket very much because the walk involves a couple of very steep hills. I like walking but I hate walking uphill. 

Saw a couple of dogs at different houses just walking around freely with no owner in sight. No fence around their yard. Kind of scary. One was medium/large size, sort of looked like a Labrador. The other was HUGE. Looked like a slow moving monster. A black Newfoundland I think. I'm just glad the dogs didn't try to approach me. I'd have totally freaked out. At least they weren't the killer type of dogs but still..... 

On a good note, I pet a kitty right after I left my house. A cat I have never seen before (and I'm always on the lookout). Dark calico, more orange and black than white. She was at the top of her steps (the street is on an incline). I meowed at her a bit and she came down for a pet!! Super friendly and sweet. So cute. :mushy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

http://www.playbuzz.com/candiceward10/could-you-actually-be-a-serial-killer

So I just took this serial killer quiz for fun just now, and here is my result:



> You could very well be a serial killer, but it's not for certain. You have sociopathic tendencies, and fantasize about violence, but it's unclear whether you would actually be ruthless and disturbed enough to carry out something serious. You have many of the classic signs of becoming a serial killer - a difficult upbringing, some pyromania, an affinity to harming animals. But it's possible that you're just a total weirdo and not some psycho murderer that we should worry about. Only time will tell....


 Lol!


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Talked to a college about my past and I mentioned that I was trying to be a helpful friend to my other friends. Then he joked: So you say you were helpful but 4 of your friends died last year" and he laughed

Who make that kind of joke, even if it is to idk help me see some truth in what a true helpful friend would have accomplished?

But yeah man. It's easy when you have like 6 close friends who all are heavy addicts. Just tell them to stop and they will. Show them the way and they will follow. It's easy.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

If anyone should doubt that 'hangry' is real, I'm your proof.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I read as a title of a thread _Yaay.. good VIBRATORS!!_ instead of _Yaay.. good VIBRATIONS!!_. I was about to reply, "yes, yay for them" lol.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If you could only know me like your prayers at night


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

The nice weather doesn't give me energy like some other people. I feel so depressed and lifeless.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

X * *

* * *

* * *


Black As Day: 0

Everyone Else: 0

Tie: 0


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

For when you're feeling incompetent...


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Dang
Roseanne got cancelled.
I'm not surprised. She done said something racist. And she is a Trump supporter too.
That's what she get.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I bore people


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I bore people


I highly doubt that.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

How many years have I had to see/hear/hear about this woman??!!?! I never did like her. She needs to take her millions and move to some luxury compound somewhere. This is the problem with the rich, they never know when to stop and just enjoy what they got. They have to constantly push it. And hopefully this time she pushed herself into obscurity.



Black As Day said:


> Dang
> Roseanne got cancelled.
> I'm not surprised. She done said something racist. And she is a Trump supporter too.
> That's what she get.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

There's something about the madness of spending the day with 5 small children, listening to their tiny, squeaky voices and screaming and crying and giggling for 8 hours, and yet being quite capable of doing it all over again, and again, and again. Watching them grow up, especially since I'd known my goddaughter since she was in the womb, is tremendous. I see them change into little people, and the things they say and learn, and the sweetness at the end of such a crazy day is priceless. Holding tiny hands and hearing countless "I wuv you's" and little people smashing their faces into your chest and plopping themselves down into your lap. I honestly adore it, and am quite possibly insane :lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> how many years have i had to see/hear/hear about this woman??!!?! I never did like her. She needs to take her millions and move to some luxury compound somewhere. This is the problem with the rich, they never know when to stop and just enjoy what they got. They have to constantly push it. And hopefully this time she pushed herself into obscurity.


ha ha ha!!!!!!: D : D : D


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

(ง'̀-'́)ง


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*sigh* Robot bodies.... Gah.... I long for it so much!!! If the realm I resided in was a mix of Bionicle and Avatar: The last airbender. Elemental powers and robots.


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

I hate that I shake so hard when I have to confront people. Just told my roommate about how I wasn't totally happy with our living situation this past year because of all the drama that got inbetween us, and that I think it's best we stop getting involved in each other's personal lives and stuff and just be "civil". I hope I didn't come off rude...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I kinda feel sorry for people who can't just sit down and enjoy a movie in the theater without busting out their phone so they can post every issue with the casting they can find. The more popular the film, the morde complaints they will have. You know the type ;P


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe I'm not meant to be normal. Can't even hang out with people from SAS.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

GeomTech said:


> *sigh* Robot bodies.... Gah.... I long for it so much!!! If the realm I resided in was a mix of *Bionicle and Avatar: The last airbender. Elemental powers and robots.*


That sounds so cool ^^


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> For when you're feeling incompetent...


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> Maybe I'm not meant to be normal. Can't even hang out with people from SAS.


I'm from SAS and you can hang out with me, anytime. :hug


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

What's the point of guys having women as their avatars or the reverse?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

cosmicKitten said:


> I hate that I shake so hard when I have to confront people. Just told my roommate about how I wasn't totally happy with our living situation this past year because of all the drama that got inbetween us, and that I think it's best we stop getting involved in each other's personal lives and stuff and just be "civil". I hope I didn't come off rude...


I hope that you pulled it off because she can react in drastically different ways from getting the message and acting civil the whole time that you guys have to live together to completely flipping out and making it her life mission to make your life completely miserable. But if she is giving you a headache, then you can unload on me in chat or PM, anytime.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Filipino 13 "Sining ng Pakikipagtalastasan" _The Art of Dialogue (or Communication)_

:lol How did I ever get that grade?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Filipino 13 "Sining ng Pakikipagtalastasan" _The Art of Dialogue (or Communication)_
> 
> :lol However did I get that grade?


Ah... Skewl days.

Seems really hard.

Oh, and maybe you have a knack for languages. Seems you mastered english, your mother tongue, and a few others. Wish I could have this skill.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

GeomTech said:


> Oh, and maybe you have a knack for languages.


I dunno about that :grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lala


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Tired. Zombie. Everyday.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

“We shall never deny a guest even the most ridiculous request.”


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Got chi?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Bought one of those electric toothbrushes on Amazon for $40. Kind of excited. I couldn't justify spending $140 on a smart, blue tooth enabled one. I mean, for that much I could replace one of my teeth with a silver smart tooth.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

There was just a fox in my backyard screaming. It's 4am so I can't see it, but it sounded like this...


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Xots ta unya! -Dean


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Somebody sure is a weeaboo!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What do you guys think of this clock?

https://www.amazon.com/hito-Modern-...1FS5WVN0/ref=cm_cr_othr_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

I hate walking into school and feeling their eyes judge me. My mind keeps twisting things and I know that it's all in my head but that doesn't make it any less real.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Write
Rite
Ite
Te
E


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Black As Day said:


> Write
> Rite
> Ite
> Te
> E


What's that upside-down half-of-a-pyramid pointing to, if I may ask?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

O_______O
: O

It was pointing to my red butterfly on my sig but now it is pointing at the word "What's" on your past post: D : D : D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

"There's the Artist..they say his work looks great from afar..but once you walk up it's like ewww...so I compared her Mom to that artists work" 

xDD


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I need a nice, long, warm hug. And no, not an emoji.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> I need a nice, long, warm hug. And no, not an emoji.


*a long, warm hug from your dad*


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I need so much money. Ugh.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

It all started with Avon, then Jc Penny, and then Sears, and then Victoria's Secret. There was some others in the mix like Lands End. Now I got the Internet, it's youtube, and just about everywhere else I find myself going. And I'm going to hell because of it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Man, those trains are ****ing loud. I was so pleased when I moved here and thought I was going to be living on quiet, small street. 

I'm not sure which is worse- the sounds from the trains or the sounds from cars on a major street.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> What do you guys think of this clock?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/hito-Modern-...1FS5WVN0/ref=cm_cr_othr_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


I like it but I'm not sure how I feel about the metal finish on the face. I think I'd like it better if the rim was the silver metal color and the face was normal clock white color.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No one wants me around when I'm sad.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I like it but I'm not sure how I feel about the metal finish on the face. I think I'd like it better if the rim was the silver metal color and the face was normal clock white color.


I suppose it would be easier to read with a white face but then it wouldn't be anything special- just a run of the mill clock.

Anyways, $43 is a bit steep for a clock, so I probably won't get it.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FS5WVN...olid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I just heard very loud running coming from upstairs. And giggling. Are those college boys tickling each other again? Bunch of weirdos.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I suppose it would be easier to read with a white face but then it wouldn't be anything special- just a run of the mill clock.


 I have seen them like that (I think) that have the shiny rim and like a cobalt blue face. That was the original "cool clock" I saw one time years ago but couldn't afford it and have never been able to find it when I had money.



> Anyways, $43 is a bit steep for a clock, so I probably won't get it.


 Not that bad. I still kind of have a preference for analog wall clocks too. If you like it, that's all that matters.

Tell you what though. One day my dad just randomly picked out an atomic wall clock at the store that has an outside and inside temp reading. Really like that clock. It's digital of course but I think you can get analog ones that keep perfect time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Emotions come and go, everyone struggles.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> No one wants me around when I'm sad.


I do.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I need a nice, long, warm hug. And no, not an emoji.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

There is not much left in life

Thank you for your time


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have seen them like that (I think) that have the shiny rim and like a cobalt blue face. That was the original "cool clock" I saw one time years ago but couldn't afford it and have never been able to find it when I had money.
> 
> Not that bad. I still kind of have a preference for analog wall clocks too. If you like it, that's all that matters.
> 
> Tell you what though. One day my dad just randomly picked out an atomic wall clock at the store that has an outside and inside temp reading. Really like that clock. It's digital of course but I think you can get analog ones that keep perfect time.


Definitely prefer the functionality of digital clocks, especially the ones that tell you the temperature. I had a cheapo one like that in NYC. But they are quite ugly compared to analog clocks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Definitely prefer the functionality of digital clocks, especially the ones that tell you the temperature. I had a cheapo one like that in NYC. But they are quite ugly compared to analog clocks.


 The only thing about it is if you live in an apartment, those outside sensors can be almost impossible to setup for an accurate reading. We have ours in our garage, which works OK when it's cold out and stays cold. The temp reading is almost perfect in the Winter.

In the Summer, we get readings of 100 degrees if it's over 80. We don't have access to any place that doesn't get direct sunlight or where it wouldn't get wet. You almost have to have something like a screened in porch.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Life is incredibly boring.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

nitecentu said:


> There is not much left in life
> 
> Thank you for your time


 Find a way to spice up your life. 

You can always chat with me, anytime you ever feel like talking to somebody. 

By the way, those two above sentences aren't connected.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Praise the saints! SAS threads loading times on Tapatalk have been restored.


----------



## jacktrimarco (Feb 16, 2018)

Live Young Live Free!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Praise the saints! SAS threads loading times on Tapatalk have been restored.


Now I can post into the night! But I won't...cause I have a headache...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm ready for a new (and better change) in my life.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Now I can post into the night! But I won't...cause I have a headache...


You're banned for another ~23 hours anyways


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> You're banned for another ~23 hours anyways


Oh yeah, guess I'll go try to sleep most of that time off haha


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What is this bull? They don't put actual photos of the clock!? Just some weird, crappy photoshop.

https://www.amazon.com/CIGERA-Atomi...ts=p_36:-3000,p_76:1249155011#customerReviews



















Just like they do with bras. May as well have no photos. Useless.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/what-type-of-bra-do-you-wear-1949850/#post1088496682


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Mabel Pines said:


> Find a way to spice up your life.
> 
> You can always chat with me, anytime you ever feel like talking to somebody.
> 
> By the way, those two above sentences aren't connected.


You saw that ^^ ?

You are good at reading peoples meanings in posts?

Well it's suppose to be like this maybe

I have done allot of what you can do in the world

And thank you friends whom I met on the way

So somehow related are they also


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry, I don't accept friend requests from people who don't even bother trying to engage with me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to sleep more


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hullo


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I need a break from this site


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

funnynihilist said:


> Oh yeah, guess I'll go try to sleep most of that time off haha


Most people who fast for religious reasons, just sleep the whole time during the period of the fasting, lol.


----------



## TwoMan (Feb 12, 2012)

For those of you who like to listen to podcasts and also like sci-fi and fantasy stories, I recommend Clarkesworld Magazine. The podcasts are short fiction stories and are usually around 30 to 60 minutes long and read like an audiobook.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe I should just go die in a forest somewhere. Watch a sunset and then leave this place.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> Maybe I should just go die in a forest somewhere. Watch a sunset and then leave this place.


I think that you just don't realize how much you are loved. There was this girl who committed suicide because she found herself in a dark moment in life and at her funeral there were thousands upon thousands of people who showed up. If she would have gotten a reminder of that, she might have cheered up and not done it.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Romantic love for me is scary. It makes me stupid. It makes me put up with things I shouldn't all so I can be with the person I love. I still hold on to happy memories even when the majority of memories with an ex were bad. I've not been seriously involved with anyone for a while now and I want to love again, I just don't want those crazy side effects..


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bimmy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Mabel Pines said:


> I think that you just don't realize how much you are loved. There was this girl who committed suicide because she found herself in a dark moment in life and at her funeral there were thousands upon thousands of people who showed up. If she would have gotten a reminder of that, she might have cheered up and not done it.


Sorry, I can't just 'cheer up' from depression.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

This is for anyone who wants to be wanted by someone. We all want to be wanted and I think there is someone for everyone. Normally I don't listen to top 40 type **** or radio music, but this song caught my attention.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Sorry, I don't accept friend requests from people who don't even bother trying to engage with me.


Same. I no longer accept them from people I have had no prior contact with, and/or from new users, because I don't trust anyone that quickly.

Btw, I hope you're doing well, I don't see you post much anymore, fellow NIN fan. :b


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I was the Goku of drugs.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok, I get it. I WILL disappear.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

*Can't just "cheer up" from depression.*

Title derived from what Crisigv had said.

What upsets me the most about the whole depression deal is not the fact that people don't understand it (hell, I was recently made fun of when opening that I have it...and it wasn't surprising), but the fact that it could stay no matter where you are in life. The story of Kate Spade is that dark reminder for me. It reminds me that I really do need to cling on to the people that I do have because without them I'm pretty much gone. I've been so lucky to have the people I have or even had in my life. They've helped shape me for what I want to do with what limited resources there are. I realized that connection does help tremendously, even when I've been alone and had some really dark moments. I don't expect to live a long life since things change and people can't be taken for granted. I'll just face with what is right now.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I just want some chocolate ice cream with brownies in it!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*Reads Responses From A Thread*

*Prepares Some Popcorn*


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

greentea33 said:


> I just want some chocolate ice cream with brownies in it!


Man, that was a much needed positive boost as I was scrolling and reading through this thread, lol. But to those who aren't feeling the best, I hope you guys feel better, soon. 0


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> Ok, I get it. I WILL disappear.


Man, I wish that there was some way I can help you.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Same. I no longer accept them from people I have had no prior contact with, and/or from new users, because I don't trust anyone that quickly.
> 
> Btw, I hope you're doing well, I don't see you post much anymore, fellow NIN fan. :b


Thanks sweetie.

Yeah, I've been pretty isolated and did end up taking an extended break from here. I have come back to notice that many have had similar ideas. Tbh, it's been mostly a positive thing. Except for not having people to talk to can suck sometimes.

Hope you're managing as well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

momentsunset said:


> Romantic love for me is scary. It makes me stupid. It makes me put up with things I shouldn't all so I can be with the person I love. I still hold on to happy memories even when the majority of memories with an ex were bad. I've not been seriously involved with anyone for a while now and I want to love again, I just don't want those crazy side effects..


Find the right guy and you'll be fine :squeeze


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> Find the right guy and you'll be fine :squeeze


Thank you for the reminder. I guess from what I hear with true love/the right person things aren't as crazy, with others it may not have been real love? Questioning a lot lol.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Would be nice if I knew how to style my hair. And would also be nice if hair products didn't break me out in acne.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Humans are weird


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

momentsunset said:


> Thank you for the reminder. I guess from what I hear with true love/the right person things aren't as crazy, with others it may not have been real love? Questioning a lot lol.


There will always be different views on things and arguments but nothing abusive. You need someone who will lift you up not bring you down.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Ran over a rabbit tonight. It was trying to zig zag around the car but it was too close for me to properly react in time, I slowed down but it ran under the car. I felt the tires go over its head and body. Poor guy, I just hope he had a quick death.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm such a loser


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> I'm such a loser


You're a winner, actually. 0


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> Sorry, I can't just 'cheer up' from depression.


Yeah, this has always been a pet peeve of mine as well. I think even other people with depression have said this to me at some points, it's weird. I guess people mean well, but depression is complex, and a lot of people don't understand that it's not just about being 'sad'.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

That crow ate the ancient expired kitty kibble.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> God those 4 little turds belonging to the dopey looking middle-aged divorced guy next door are so loud. Their little squeaky voices at 7:30am on a Saturday!! Ugh. So ironic that one of the little turds is named Dennis, LOL. *Dennis the Menace*.
> 
> I really hope my next apartment is higher up. Being on the 2nd floor, I can hear everything happening on the ground. I also get woken up every Monday morning by the various garbage trucks that come at different times. My previous apartment was much more quiet. Being on the 6th floor really helps with noise. That building also had almost no children in it since it was almost all studios and very small 1-bedrooms.


I can hear those little ****s now.

Dennis. Hehehehehehe. How can you name your kid Dennis!?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My feelings... Can you just not? I'm not "yours" anymore. I don't owe you anything. I'm not indebted to you. I don't owe you explanations via circumstantial evidence of my future life, my present life, who I'm dating..its just not cool. 
If I cheated on you, then yes, I owe you. But I didn't, so why the mind games. I'm insulted every time. It's not really about "how I am", "what's going on".. it's "Why did you ---- ME?" Yes, the question is really "Why ME"? And you either don't listen or you seem to try to figure it out yourself by asking why I'm having relations with other men. Not cool. I can answer questions. Just not the ones you pose in order to get the answer you want. How's *your* sex life?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Maayo. Maayo gyud. Yawa pud ning tawuha oi.


 It's probably best not to have your photo taken when you have a headache.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

momentsunset said:


> Thank you for the reminder. I guess from what I hear with true love/the right person things aren't as crazy, with others it may not have been real love? Questioning a lot lol.


If you ever want to chat about any topic, feel free to message me, anytime.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

The smell of desperation is strong.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe the only reason I exist is to make other people feel better about themselves.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

The manager on duty today is a real bad *** in a way, she always chases down shoplifters. Today I was just walking through the store and I notice a cashier yelling at her about a thief. She goes running out at them trying to get their license plate but she's really short and couldn't catch up to them. I don't know what got into me but I sprinted out to get their plates. The guy sees me and ditches most of the stuff to jump into the getaway car but I get a picture of the plates anyways. I yell "I got your a**!" at them as they drive away. Sad thing is the cops probably won't follow up even with plates, useless cops. If I could tackle shoplifters I'd get into loss prevention and tackle all their a**es too bad I can't.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Opinions are like.....


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

So I'm sitting in the kitchen trying to do some things and my cat of course keeps coming over. Usually around this time I'm in my room and she accompanies me and lays next to me when I go to sleep. So as I'm in the kitchen baby talking to her, she meows as if she wants something. I get up and follow her and she leads me to my room and stays put when we're in, pretty much indicating I should be in there by now.

Well...guess who won.

I really need to get myself a boyfriend instead of being dictated by a cat.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Well today was completely unexpected. I was scheduled to have a phone interview with Ikea today but didn't receive a call. Felt like I got stood up on a date. lol I tried looking up the number of the store near me but notice that all Ikea locations use the same number. So I tried it anyways and it's solely for dealing with customers. There was no way for me to get hold of the manager or human resources! I also checked the website to see if the job posting had been removed because the position had been filled, but it was still there in addition to more new job postings. The irony of Ikea being disorganized....


So disappointed. I really want to work for Ikea and was looking forward to the opportunity.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Well today was completely unexpected. I was scheduled to have a phone interview with Ikea today but didn't receive a call. Felt like I got stood up on a date. lol I tried looking up the number of the store near me but notice that all Ikea locations use the same number. So I tried it anyways and it's solely for dealing with customers. There was no way for me to get hold of the manager or human resources! I also checked the website to see if the job posting had been removed because the position had been filled, but it was still there in addition to more new job postings. The irony of Ikea being disorganized....
> 
> So disappointed. I really want to work for Ikea and was looking forward to the opportunity.


Hope you didn't call their help line for customers. I had to call that number a few weeks ago and they put me on hold for 2 hours. Then when I finally got a guy on the phone (very nice person), he took like 30 minutes to fill out some form.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

komorikun said:


> Hope you didn't call their help line for customers. I had to call that number a few weeks ago and they put me on hold for 2 hours. Then when I finally got a guy on the phone (very nice person), he took like 30 minutes to fill out some form.


I couldn't find the number for the individual store near me. The website only lists one customer service number that's apparently for all different store locations. I guess they thought they were being efficient.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I couldn't find the number for the individual store near me. The website only lists one customer service number that's apparently for all different store locations. I guess they thought they were being efficient.


It's weird that the interviewer's phone number wasn't in her email to you. Did you try emailing them?


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

2 daaaaays!!! 🏆


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Do you like loud guys?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

komorikun said:


> It's weird that the interviewer's phone number wasn't in her email to you. Did you try emailing them?


I thought so too, especially how the chain stores don't disclose their own phone numbers. It's like they're trying to keep it a secret or something.

I did email my interviewer and she replied to me today, saying she was sick yesterday and I was able to reschedule. Geez, no last minute email about cancellation or anything? Hmm....


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ecu me


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

karenw said:


> Hopefully I get that job.


I hope you get it, too. 0


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Stay focused Kevin


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Everything you said was true and that's exactly why they removed it! I bet the "usuals" were mashing the report button on that post like their "lives" depended on it.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*I need a Computer Person's Help*

If there is a computer person on this forum I can sure use your help with a problem.

The Issue: My laptop cannot recognize my cell phone's USB Cord. It worked before on it. 
I used 2 different cord which worked in the past but now my laptop cannot recognize it.
I troubleshoot my laptop and it stated this: Here is a snapshot if you can read it. The first snapshot.
It say: There is a problem with your Virtual Bluetooth Support {Audio included}. Reinstalling the driver might fix the problem.
I clicked on Apply to Fix but it constantly keep going to going back to my option of Ally to Fix or Skip to fix.
I clicked skip unfortunately. It troubleshoot some more and here is what need to be fixed. The second snapshot.
Now I have Bing my problem and It said something about going to your Device Manager I did that. I think. It look like my third snapshot.
You can see it has a Yellow triangle with an "!" in it right next to Bluetooth Audio. 
Now what I have read from a detail description of my problem from my laptop it stated that I have to reinstall the driver. Something like that. 
I did that. I clicked the uninstall button but........how do I reinstall? I clicked on an "Action" panel that let me "Scan for Hardware changes" and it reverted what I had did back to being undone. It was once uninstalled but then backed {reinstalled} but with no changes.

I don't know what else to do. Is this due to my laptop not having its Norton Antivirus subscription? It just expired and I can't afford anything about it.
Maybe some tech guy on the forum can help me out here with this because I, who is sometimes named "Tech Guru" can't solved this problem. I'm not asking a Microsoft Support specialist. I'm a bit too nervous to do that. 
So yeah I'll just leave this post help right here.....just in case if someone happen to know. If not then that is ok. I can deal without my USB cord not working on my laptop.

BTW: My USB cord isn't outdated. My laptop said it was but after troubleshooting the problem I found out that it is a driver kind of issue. I even disable the driver but it ain't doing a thing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Black As Day You should ask in the Geek section, some people who post in there are good at tech support.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:wink2:


SamanthaStrange said:


> @Black As Day You should ask in the Geek section, some people who post in there are good at tech support.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/


I thought about that at first but I figure it didn't belong there so I stuck it here in a write about anything thread. 
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> :wink2:
> 
> I thought about that at first but I figure it didn't belong there so I stuck it here in a write about anything thread.
> Thanks for letting me know.


Driver is most likely out of date, 2012 according to snapshot.

Usually when operating system does updates, older drivers for devices don't work for many reasons. If install latest driver (based on operating system you are using), it usually solves that problem.

You'll häve to go to cable manufacturer website to find the latest software, driver updates.

General rule of thumb (maintenance) is to keep your drivers, software updated every once and a while. Usually is done every year.

If keep installing old driver, it doesn't have the software / coding update, so that is most likely why it is not working.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The internet is full of trolls. I find it amusing.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't need a boyfriend I just need someone to come over and kill spiders for me


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> Driver is most likely out of date, 2012 according to snapshot.
> 
> Usually when operating system does updates, older drivers for devices don't work for many reasons. If install latest driver (based on operating system you are using), it usually solves that problem.
> 
> ...


: O
I went to manufacturer website to get a driver update after I did a scan but then I saw a panel that said I had to pay.
I have to pay to update and to get the latest software? {No joke. I really don't know}


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

momentsunset said:


> I don't need a boyfriend I just need someone to come over and kill spiders for me


:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> : O
> I went to manufacturer website to get a driver update after I did a scan but then I saw a panel that said I had to pay.
> I have to pay to update and to get the latest software? {No joke. I really don't know}


:O

Usually it is free for the drivers for USB cables, unless it is for professional equipment.

You could look online for a free version of the driver if know the name of the driver file name (search via using the file name).


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

momentsunset said:


> I don't need a boyfriend I just need someone to come over and kill spiders for me


I'll kill spiders for you. 0


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

**** yeah! Two nights of NIN! Best $200 I've ever spent.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

unsocial lego said:


> **** yeah! Two nights of NIN! Best $200 I've ever spent.


:yay :clap


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :yay :clap


Yes! :grin2:I'm so excited!

So you really don't go to concerts anymore? I just checked and one night isn't sold out yet. It'd be a cool SAS meet up but then again I doubt you live in the LA area. Anyways the show's in December so it's going to be a while for me to wait lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

unsocial lego said:


> Yes! :grin2:I'm so excited!
> 
> So you really don't go to concerts anymore? I just checked and one night isn't sold out yet. It'd be a cool SAS meet up but then again I doubt you live in the LA area. Anyways the show's in December so it's going to be a while for me to wait lol.


No, I don't. And I'm nowhere near there. It'll be worth the wait. :grin2:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Removing excess body hair sure is time consuming. Decided to do a quick dry shave of the legs over the toilet before shaving again in the shower. The hairs were real long from not shaving in over a month and didn't want to stop up the shower drain. Already had to use Draino once on the drain even though I put a hair catcher over the drain.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

komorikun said:


> Removing excess body hair sure is time consuming. Decided to do a quick dry shave of the legs over the toilet before shaving again in the shower. The hairs were real long from not shaving in over a month and didn't want to stop up the shower drain. Already had to use Draino once on the drain even though I put a hair catcher over the drain.


I find it exhausting being a girl sometimes. There's so much maintenance involved.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

my shirt smells


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It'd be nice to talk to someone. But I don't have anything to talk about anyways.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

karenw said:


> Ice cream after a curry - yep


That's a nice meal and a following dessert. 0


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

**** this "be yourself" stuff. I mean, I like the message of accepting yourself and all but sometimes it's just not enough to get results you want in life.

I'm going back to really trying the "fake it til you make it" strategy. Maybe I won't ever make it but at least I'll be trying.
I'm going to act like a social butterfly even if it kills me. 

I'm going to put myself out there among all sorts of people.
Every chance I get for a conversation, I'll go for it. Even if it's someone I wouldn't normally talk to - I don't care. I'm going full force at this.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

gonna be a boozy night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I feel too nerdy for most people sometimes. I can only really talk about things that no one would understand.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I just want to die. I hate being unwanted and unlovable.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I just want to die. I hate being unwanted and unlovable.


Sorry to hear that. 

Here is a hug. :hug :squeeze

I hope you feel better.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Today was a record. Had *THREE *crows at once on my balcony. Usually I just put out little pieces of old bread and not every day. Maybe 2-3 times a week.

But today I put out some sunflower seeds I got for real cheap. Was hoping for some little birds but nope. Always the crows.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Damn, r.i.p XXXTentacion, what a ****ing shame.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A.A said:


> Damn, r.i.p XXXTentacion, what a ****ing shame.


Is it? I'd argue the world is now a better place:



> Later that day, XXXTentacion left the room and returned with two grilling implements-a "barbecue pitchfork" and a "barbecue cleaner," she said-and told her to pick between them, because he was going to put one of them in her vagina. She chose the fork. He told her to undress. He was lightly dragging the tool against her inner thigh when she passed out. He did not penetrate her with it.
> 
> Following that incident, XXXTentacion began to act violently toward her often. Around July 2016, the couple moved to Orlando. When asked during the deposition to "pinpoint the days he threatened to kill you," the reported victim responded, "Well, when we lived in Orlando, it was literally like every day."
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> It'd be nice to talk to someone. But I don't have anything to talk about anyways.


You'd be surprised how little you can have on your mind while being able to talk to someone and simultaneously have a good time. Both people have to make an effort however, otherwise it gets bad very fast.

Find random things and talk about that. You like books? Talk about that. You like art? Talk about that.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm sorry if I scared you.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Is it? I'd argue the world is now a better place:


I'm not here to argue about his past sins, just giving my condolences. Thanks for sharing your opinion though.


----------



## Zofii (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi, how is everybody? I'm new here and would love to talk to people, I feel so alone


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Here and IRL, I seem to become a tolerated outcast. I guess I have an abrasive personality that eventually puts me on everyone's "ignore" list and people choose to avoid me or limit contact.

Cabin in the woods is looking more and more promising. Lonely, but I'm made to feel more alone as people marginalize me anyway.


----------



## Zofii (Jun 19, 2018)

I feel you totally it's like all people ignore me, a cabin in the woods sounds nice just that I hate feeling alone


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Tomatmacka said:


> You'd be surprised how little you can have on your mind while being able to talk to someone and simultaneously have a good time. Both people have to make an effort however, otherwise it gets bad very fast.
> 
> Find random things and talk about that. You like books? Talk about that. You like art? Talk about that.


I've never been able to talk to people because I can never think of anything to say. I'm boring and whenever I do say something, people aren't interested. At work, customers ask me questions, and when I answer them, they're not interested and walk away. That one confuses me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Making a difference in someone's life is what matters.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Zofii said:


> Hi, how is everybody? I'm new here and would love to talk to people, I feel so alone


Hi! "waves hello"


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Keep trying to figure out why the heck I feel so stupid at work. Then I remember that I got hit in the head with the biggest slow cooker we have. Maybe I lost a few brain cells.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Keep trying to figure out why the heck I feel so stupid at work. Then I remember that I got hit in the head with the biggest slow cooker we have. Maybe I lost a few brain cells.


Ouch! :rub

Hope you didn't get a concussion from that.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

SofaKing said:


> Here and IRL, I seem to become a tolerated outcast. I guess I have an abrasive personality that eventually puts me on everyone's "ignore" list and people choose to avoid me or limit contact.
> 
> Cabin in the woods is looking more and more promising. Lonely, but I'm made to feel more alone as people marginalize me anyway.


There are posters on this site who irritate me (I choose not to engage with them, but they do irritate me) and posters who are on my ignore list. You don't. If you're irritating people, I'm sure they're the problem.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Ouch! :rub
> 
> Hope you didn't get a concussion from that.


Who knows and who cares, lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Who knows and who cares, lol.


Alrighty then, lol.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

firestar said:


> There are posters on this site who irritate me (I choose not to engage with them, but they do irritate me) and posters who are on my ignore list. You don't. If you're irritating people, I'm sure they're the problem.


Thanks for the encouragement. I know that I'm not "in crowd" material, so I guess I just have to accept it. I also don't put in the effort you really have to in order to nurture deep friendships. Differently from romantic relationships, I just don't think I have much to offer in that regards.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

I am not to be taken lightly and I don't appreciate how some people approach me.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Glad my shows are coming back on TV, pretty much all I have to look forward to.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Read my fortune too
Tell me what you see
Cross it like a T
It's all the same to me
This game I play, I do it every day
I promise I'll be fine
Bear it every time


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

end


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Idc how you see yourself, because what I see is someone handsome and intelligent who just won't let me in.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This place is so dead.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Can someone blow dry my hair for me? I have zero energy. Feel free to straighten it too so I don't have to tomorrow morning. Thanks. I pay with hugs.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I want someone to run their fingers through my hair for me. I pay in cheek smooches. Thanks!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I want someone to run their fingers through my hair for me. I pay in cheek smooches. Thanks!


Copycat, lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Copycat, lol


My utmost apologies.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

guess i have to sleep and wake up earlier now


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My utmost apologies.


I was just joking around.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I was just joking around.


No worries, I understood that you were joking.

Lol.

>


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Everything


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I feel like me and my cat can relate on social anxiety.
Whenever someone knocks on the door or rings the doorbell he runs and hides under the couch. I feel like doing the same thing.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

I feel bad for running over a snake. I thought maybe it was a copperhead and it was heading into the neighbors yard which has kids so... 
But i have to go back and identify it. It might have been something else or even just a big garter.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No worries, I understood that you were joking.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> >


Okay good. I got worried. Sometimes it's hard to tell online.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Okay good. I got worried. *Sometimes it's hard to tell online.*


I feel you on that one, lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I just want to crawl into a hole and die. I'm a piece of garbage and stupid to think that I could be loved and happy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

my friends r in my head


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Any1 love eggs?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Internet is so slow.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I wish certain people would stop thinking I can read their minds. I know a side effect of SA is overthinking and I do it too to an extent but that's not an excuse to assume and accuse people of things they've never done.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

momentsunset said:


> I feel like me and my cat can relate on social anxiety.
> Whenever someone knocks on the door or rings the doorbell he runs and hides under the couch. I feel like doing the same thing.


My cat is the same way  The last time maintenance workers came to the apartment, I tried to find my cat after they left. I called his name. I shook a bag of treats. He wouldn't come out. I started to panic, thinking maybe he had escaped when they left. Then I found him under my bed. He was just scared


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I imagine people that know me are not giving me a moment's thought. I could be partying, watching TV, or floating face down in my bathtub and nobody would care.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

So I got the Tic Tacs. Fruit Adventure, not too good. The yellow ones reminds me of how cat pee smells. The others are good so if someone would like to do a trade PM me. 
Maybe like these Tic Tacs for a new or used hat or even some cheese would be good.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well I don't know you in a in-person kind of way but I would definitely notice if you disappeared from here. :squeeze


SofaKing said:


> I imagine people that know me are not giving me a moment's thought. I could be partying, watching TV, or floating face down in my bathtub and nobody would care.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Very sweet of you, thanks. I'm sure we all imagine what a loved one, crush, ex, friend is doing at any given moment. I just don't think anyone does that for me. Well...maybe it happens, but I'm feeling sorry for myself.


A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Well I don't know you in a in-person kind of way but I would definitely notice if you disappeared from here. :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Did I miss something?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I can't think of anything to put here right now.

Lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Can I interest anyone in a Tic Tac?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> Can I interest anyone in a Tic Tac?


No. They are probably bad for you.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

greentea33 said:


> No. They are probably bad for you.


Neva! Zero Calories, all natural. Come on...just one! Any flava ya like. Red, green, yellow, orange, peer pressure!


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> Neva! Zero Calories, all natural. Come on...just one! Any flava ya like. Red, green, yellow, orange, peer pressure!


Im going to go find the ingredients...fake sugar, red dye no.40 or something...all cancer causing no doubt!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

greentea33 said:


> Im going to go find the ingredients...fake sugar, red dye no.40 or something...all cancer causing no doubt!


I just popped two yellows and I feel better than ever! The way they dance with my tongue like a ballet of flavor!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

@funnynihilist you still need to try these. They fizz and burn so good  LOL


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

On another Social Anxiety site I went through all my posts dating all the way back to 2013 and deleted them.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> They fizz and burn so good  LOL


Sounds like my recent trips to the bathroom haha

But seriously, those must be illegal in my state cause all we got is the boring ones.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I should be in bed.
But I'm so sad,
That I can't sleep.

Sadness is like the rain after the storm
(Frustration)
Why didn't God make me better?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice coming home to the smell of rice cooking.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I feel i have nothing so I've nothing to give. It seems so contrary.. i could give my honest and true account that here i sit eating pizza alone. If only i could be so inspired to write an ode to a pizza as Burns was to his coy haggis, i may be onto something.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

If i ever get my own place, i'd like a guinea pig and a cat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hate seeing so many people getting consumed by money.


----------



## trulietrice (Jun 29, 2018)

This will be a noticeable improvement.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Just tell her that her daddy was a cowboy.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Jumpman jumpman jumpman

Them boys up to somethin'


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Something spooky is going on around here.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm DYING  My dog is trying hard to get my attention. When prodding me with his head and barks didn't work, he picked up a tennis ball and flung it across the coffee table in my direction. See we play catch, he picks up the ball with his mouth and twists his head to the side and pulls forward and releases it from his jaw, tossing it back. but he was using that skill for evil and knocked a bunch of stuff over. I couldn't stop laughing though, my dog almost hit me in the face with a ball he freaking THREW!! I wish I got that on video.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Had a staring contest with the cat. I won.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Had a staring contest with the cat. I won.


What a lucky cat, lol.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> What a lucky cat, lol.


She started it. haha


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Up here things are so unknown...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Going to be 3 days of nothing. Not sure why I was glad to not be working.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

It is so weird what people are willing to kill over. Things I expect to go through every day before breakfast. Whatever happened to using things that hurt you or piss you off as fuel to become stronger?

Most people on here wouldn't truly understand what I'm talking about, but when I think about catching up with old friends my first thought is of whether I willbe welcome or just get shot over something stupid.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

****


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

*******


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

*


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, guess I'll go outside and cut my fingernails, nothing else to do


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Good. Paint them purple while you're at it.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Paint your soul purple!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

**** man, I couldn't sleep last night, all I was thinking about was the Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

karenw said:


> Baking tomorrow, not sure when ive got time for that, shouldnt take long so.. just tells me whose got f. all to do lol.


Cupcakes? :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

karenw said:


> Not as nice as that :smile2: Rock Cakes, hopefully they don't turn out like rocks :laugh:


I had never heard of that before, had to look it up, lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's hot!!


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> It's hot!!


I second that.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

I like cats.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What religion do you think these guys are? The guy almost always wears all black. Odd they only have 2 kids if they are part of some super religious sect. There's got to be an 8 or 9 year age gap between their oldest and the baby. Wonder if it's maybe the wife's second marriage??


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

What a game! :shock


----------



## Moderate (Jul 2, 2018)

I hate my generation.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Moderate said:


> I hate my generation.


Why?


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

I like dogs


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I haven’t checked this site in so long. I felt like it became repetitive. I’ve been off and on antidepressants but I’m off them now.. and I just wanted to log in and post something someone somewhere might read. Spirituality has changed my life and it has almost cured my anxiety. I believe in a universal consciousness.. I think we all share this earth and this energy. How could an infinite being be afraid of themselves? I don’t worry about what people think of me any more.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

All I really do is worry/care about others. Or do things with others in mind. No one gives a damn about me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> I haven't checked this site in so long. I felt like it became repetitive. I've been off and on antidepressants but I'm off them now.. and I just wanted to log in and post something someone somewhere might read. Spirituality has changed my life and it has almost cured my anxiety. I believe in a universal consciousness.. I think we all share this earth and this energy. How could an infinite being be afraid of themselves? I don't worry about what people think of me any more.


 Hey Kelsey. Good to hear you're doing better. Whatever you do, don't turn back. I've kind of been there before. I wasn't all the way out but I had a path to a better place and I blew it by not understanding the magnitude of the combination of luck and courage and desperation that had taken me from hopelessness to somewhere where I could see something ahead that wasn't bleak.

I let myself fall back just a little and that turned out to be too much. Good luck and I hope we only see you here for more posts like this one.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I feel lifeless and miserable today. At least I will have something to wake up for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This is as close to hell as I'll ever get.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Finally checked my bank statement and its all good.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

If this is how the rest of my life is going to be, I don't want to live it. I want to die.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

I like cupcakes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> If this is how the rest of my life is going to be, I don't want to live it. I want to die.


Same here.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> All I really do is worry/care about others. Or do things with others in mind. No one gives a damn about me.


It's fine to help others, especially if it helps one to become productive. When it becomes too often then you will give the message of being someone's lifeline/beneficiary when convenient for them. They can tell you how much they appreciate it, how they would do -this- for you, say good things. All it takes is that final straw and sometimes it's a final straw that has been drawn way longer than you realize that you've had it. They show who they really are and do the exact opposite of who they say they are and it makes you realize the loopholes you've missed/avoided and all of that time being wasted on them.

Guess my message is that lines have to be drawn and as painful as it is sometimes you have to let some things and people go. It's okay to be selfish at times.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The other day I was listening to some guy go on and on about the drive back from Hilton Head. The traffic, and backups from construction, the rainstorms, the accidents.
Said nothing about the vacation itself.
This is what people in the Northeast do every summer. They hit I95 and head for Myrtle or Hilton Head and battle with each other to get there and back.
It's like a tradition.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Pretty disappointing when I think someone on here is cool until I read more of their posts and they turn out to be so irrational.


----------



## Moderate (Jul 2, 2018)

funnynihilist said:


> Why?


I don't find them interesting in any way and they don't have any topics they are interested in or hobbies aside from looking at their phones. I get bored just by looking at them. They swear a lot and you don't gain anything from talking to them. That's why I like talking to older people more.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Pretty disappointing when I think someone on here is cool until I read more of their posts and they turn out to be so irrational.


Agreed.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I need to know what I'm being punished for.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I need to know what I'm being punished for.


I wonder the very same thing.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i wish i had mind control over myself


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

its ok i can be a robot ive done it before. 
the sad thing is that i havent improved since school. i thought i had but i was just isolated


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm actually amazed that I fell asleep at all. Though I probably only had a nap. Couldn't get my brain to shut up and my legs were so restless. 9hr shift today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Come play with us, Danny. Forever, and ever, and ever.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Baby's hungry and the money's all gone,
The folks back home don't want to talk on the phone,
She gets a long letter, Sends back a post card,
Times are hard


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I need a hug


----------



## Yu89 (Jun 10, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> I need a hug


:hug


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kind of hard to do fireworks when it doesn't get fully dark till nearly 10pm.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

karenw said:


> Cold Water drinks machine & free standing air conditioning unit, no chance. Man up.


that was really physically refreshing to read for some reason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I love the 2000s.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

wee wee


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

sleeping on a bed for the first time in a year.
my aircons busted and im not sleeping in 31c (88f) weather so im using my brothers room (hes not in). 
i cant express how much i hate this countrys weather


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Even though they can freak me out, I think we really need a super severe thunderstorm. With pitch black clouds and tornado warnings to relieve this heat and humidity. Why did I decide to go out today?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You know you are not feeling the greatest when you woke up at 3:50 in the afternoon and just want to punch something for no reason.

My irritability is getting the best of me again. Yay me.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I was told 
Your horrible person.
I was told.
Your a horrible troll.
I don't know...
What is wrong...
But all I know...
Is I can write this stupid song.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

So I guess what I need to work on is being aggressive in interviews. Apparently it's not enough that I have experience working in fast-paced environments, handling high volumes of work and dealing with all types of ******* coworkers, or when I convey how much I worship the company...if I show so much as a hint of shyness, the interview is already over in their mind.


Now I feel like those guys who complain about how women go for jerks instead of "nice" guys like them. LOL


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cosmo magazines at eye level with kids.....ugh.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I give up.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A couple of flies just decided to use my arm as their cheap hotel room. I showed those fools what's up. Nobody uses my body for sex.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

All the dead animals I keep finding in the barn are starting to creep me out. Creepy kitties, creepy creepy kitties.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So many guys in tank tops and shorts today at the supermarket. Can't help but snicker a little bit. Women look kind of ridiculous too but I've grown used to it more. That's how they advertise their reproductive capabilities. It wasn't even that hot today. Not sure why all the skin exposure. 

I got a bruised papaya for $1 from the old produce section. Score!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wanderlust26 said:


> So I guess what I need to work on is being aggressive in interviews.


 Do they want you to snarl at them?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> So many guys in tank tops and shorts today at the supermarket. Can't help but snicker a little bit. Women look kind of ridiculous too but I've grown used to it more. That's how they advertise their reproductive capabilities. It wasn't even that hot today. Not sure why all the skin exposure.


 I noticed they seem to be making men's shorts shorter these days :frown2:

WTF? Nobody wants to see that ****! I was never all that comfortable wearing shorts but at least back in the day they were long enough that you couldn't feel the breeze on your sack.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I noticed they seem to be making men's shorts shorter these days :frown2:
> 
> WTF? Nobody wants to see that ****! I was never all that comfortable wearing shorts but at least back in the day they were long enough that you couldn't feel the breeze on your sack.


Still better than women's shorts. Women's shorts nowadays almost show your butt cheeks. And it's not like they are any cooler than shorts that go to mid-thigh. If they bend over you can probably see if they wax or not.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Don’t see what’s wrong with men in shorts..? :| :roll and back in the day? Back in like the 80’s the men were wearing booty shorts and speedo’s. So....
Nothing wrong with wearing what you want to on your own body, judging people is what makes others get social anxiety. Like cmon this is a little ironic to read on a social anxiety forum.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Anyways, have your opinion. 

Sooooo today I woke to an ant infestation AGAIN it is soooooo grosssssss. I honestly hate bugs. Can’t wait for my trip in 12 more days.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do they want you to snarl at them?


Not exactly but I feel like during interviews, I need to be like those pushy salesmen because I seem to be doing a half-*** job at selling myself based on no job offers.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Not exactly but I feel like during interviews, I need to be like those pushy salesmen because I seem to be doing a half-*** job at selling myself based on no job offers.


 When the interview is over, you should jump up and shout "But wait! There's more! If you hire me right now, I'll throw in six FREE bottles of my sweat, grief, frustration and agony from my last job!"


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> When the interview is over, you should jump up and shout "But wait! There's more! If you hire me right now, I'll throw in six FREE bottles of my sweat, grief, frustration and agony from my last job!"


:lol

"You can yell at me, abuse me, work me to the bone, I'll keep coming back for more!"


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I am now using the mobile version of this forum cause my laptop is broken & I can't be bothered to fix it, but I can't use smileys or read pm's : (


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Success. Dumped out the recycling without bumping into any neighbors!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Had to hit the breaks because a bear ran across the highway.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:eek


----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

i don't want to go to work tomorrow


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pshh, already doesn't listen to no. smh. lol the trauma is real. I should move somewhere with this outside of where I live


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't want to be alive.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I don't want to be alive.


Please no. :hug


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Pshh, already doesn't listen to no. smh. lol the trauma is real. I should move somewhere with this outside of where I live


Hilarious!

>:grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> Please no. :hug


I agree with this guy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I agree with this guy.


No, no, I agree with this guy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> No, no, I agree with this guy.


:grin2:>


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Breyer's ice cream tastes like air. Not very good.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :grin2:>


:boogie


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Back pain instantly doubles your physical age.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Yesterday,
Same as today,
Waiting for my,
Final moments.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Still searching for someone who appreciates me for who I am...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

SolutionX said:


> Still searching for someone who appreciates me for who I am...


Aren't we all?


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Starting to not care what anyone thinks again. I love this feeling.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

twytarn said:


> Aren't we all?


Aye.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Back pain instantly doubles your physical age.


This.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

My family is borderline retarded.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I wish Colorado weren't so white, it's already way too bright up here already.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

(toxic thoughts )

* *




i try to develop self confidence, self esteem, helping my self etc. but the truth is i ****ing hate myself. so what am i doing?? just helping myself build up so theres more of me to hate




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I honestly thought I would know you until one of us passed away. I would have been at your side, while you took your last breath. That's how important you were to me. Now, all I think about is taking my last breath, because this life isn't worth it without you, Weesie!


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi again


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm a ridiculous cliché, I guess. Sorry.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

nitecentu said:


> Hi again


Nice avatar !


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Progress is slow, but it's there at least. Got to keep at it.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh, you can't hear me cry
See my dreams all die
From where you're standing
On your own.

(First four lines of the song So Cold by Ben *****.)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It burns


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ただいま


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't stand this anymore. I'm ready for the end. Screw everything. It's all lies, no one cares. I'm done. I need it all to go away.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> It burns


When you pee? Should get that checked.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Death isn’t peaceful; easy. Life is hard.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

BeautyandRage said:


> When you pee? Should get that checked.


That's no big deal. I had a bad burning sensation down there after the last time I had sex, but I drank a fifth of whiskey and it went away. Kind of a homemade antibiotic.

Not sure what to do about the discharge though.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

SolutionX said:


> That's no big deal. I had a bad burning sensation down there after the last time I had sex, but I drank a fifth of whiskey and it went away. Kind of a homemade antibiotic.
> 
> Not sure what to do about the discharge though.


What color is it? Maybe spread it on some toast.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

BeautyandRage said:


> What color is it? Maybe spread it on some toast.


Now that's just gross.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

SolutionX said:


> Now that's just gross.


If it's green put it on toast like avocado spread. White like mayo on a sandwich. I'm just trying to give you options on what to do with _your_ discharge.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BeautyandRage said:


> When you pee? Should get that checked.


Lol I forgot why I typed that.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

BeautyandRage said:


> If it's green put it on toast like avocado spread. White like mayo on a sandwich. I'm just trying to give you options on what to do with _your_ discharge.


I suppose that would work. My uncle told me that the discharge is how the body kills off the infection, so I need to get it back into my body somehow. He learned that in 'Nam.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Dare to wear black. Clear Protection.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

My cat tries to be a person when he sits at the kitchen table


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

She was so beautiful, but I am so broken.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

The focus on the misuse of a word (yet still associated with being a racist) amazes me that it's pulled most of the focus away in that ridiculous thread. Totally missing the point there: a racist is a racist, and yes it's still a problem. For the sake of avoiding petty arguments though, I'm finished there. It was meant to fail anyway


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Mlt18 said:


> My cat tries to be a person when he sits at the kitchen table


My cat sits at the kitchen table every time I'm there. Sometimes he sniffs at my food or sits on my laptop, but usually he just hangs out while I'm eating.

It can't be that comfortable for him. He just hates being away from me. Maybe I should get him a special cat chair or something


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

firestar said:


> My cat sits at the kitchen table every time I'm there. Sometimes he sniffs at my food or sits on my laptop, but usually he just hangs out while I'm eating.
> 
> It can't be that comfortable for him. He just hates being away from me. Maybe I should get him a special cat chair or something


My cat sniffs the food too and then tries to get in it

Yeah lol He falls off the chair sometimes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm ready to put my head in the refrigerator.


----------



## Forlornsoul (Feb 22, 2018)

I wish I had somebody who understood me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

firestar said:


> My cat sits at the kitchen table every time I'm there. Sometimes he sniffs at my food or sits on my laptop, but usually he just hangs out while I'm eating.
> 
> It can't be that comfortable for him. He just hates being away from me. Maybe I should get him a special cat chair or something


Have to be careful. When you have your back turned for a even a few seconds, they will go in for a little taste test/lick. And then just walk off like nothing happened.

That happened once when I was with my old boyfriend. I gave the licked plate to my boyfriend, LOL. He ate it all, no worse for the wear.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Have to be careful. When you have your back turned for a even a few seconds, they will go in for a little taste test/lick. And then just walk off like nothing happened.
> 
> That happened once when I was with my old boyfriend. I gave the licked plate to my boyfriend, LOL. He ate it all, no worse for the wear.


Haha, my secret weapon is the kitchen counters. It's too high for him so he never jumps up there. It's the perfect place to put my food if I need to get up and do something during dinner.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Got my ancestry DNA results back. I'm 71% Italian and 15% Middle Eastern. Cool.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm tired of these forced updates. I'm thinking about getting rid of Skype altogether. **** it all.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No one wants to be around a mentally ill person. Not even the mentally ill.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Glad I got this off my chest earlier tonight:










:crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ugh woke up late.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

July 17th can suck my d**k.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The Internet when you're not actually developing it: "Hmm, this looks mildly entertaining, and since I don't have to leave my chair I will spend all day looking at it."


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

You've forgot all the good times and the good in me! I haven't forgot all the good times and the good in you! Come back, me wench!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I wish I could buy a massage to go with this Xanax.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What is life?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The steps, they are creaking


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks like I'll be alone tonight for a while. I should just do it. I almost did earlier. I know I can.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My mother will be officially retired from working since she was 15 tomorrow morning.

I am happy for her. She deserves a break.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i dont understand how people can be so emotional and not be afraid, or be able to not show their emotions while still allowing themselves to feel it, isn't it overwhelming? i both admire that and really want to be more like that. i dont want to be emotionless anymore

but at the same time i dont want to get my perspective clouded by emotions. like taking something too seriously, and then all it takes is someone pointing out that its really not that serious, and i get embarrassed.

or maybe i should just say **** them and be serious all i want. idk i cant decide


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't fear, what purpose does fear serve?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Don't fear, what purpose does fear serve?


https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+6:25-34&version=NIV

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1+John+4:18&version=NIV


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't want to die, I just don't want to live.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

discopotato said:


> I don't want to die, I just don't want to live.


:squeeze Hope you feel better.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hope my grandmother comes out of the hospital soon.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Crisigv said:


> I hope my grandmother comes out of the hospital soon.


:squeeze I hope so too! Hang in there Crisigv. Watch a movie you really like or do something that helps you feel more energized and yet keeps your thoughts relaxed. You're going to be okay. I'm here if you ever want to chat.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :squeeze I hope so too! Hang in there Crisigv. Watch a movie you really like or do something that helps you feel more energized and yet keeps your thoughts relaxed. You're going to be okay. I'm here if you ever want to chat.


Nothing makes me feel good. But thanks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I_Exist said:


> https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+6:25-34&version=NIV
> 
> https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1+John+4:18&version=NIV


#truth


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I feel like there was something I was supposed to do tomorrow, but I can't remember...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I feel like there was something I was supposed to do tomorrow, but I can't remember...


You were supposed to feed the bear


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze Hope you feel better.


Thank you :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I feel like there was something I was supposed to do tomorrow, but I can't remember...


You were supposed to stand on your head and count to ten. Remember? :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Snoozefest.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

work sucks


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

People who work at zoos seem really cool. Earthy, quirky, and passionate.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

> In the kids for cash scandal, Mid-Atlantic Youth Services Corp, a private prison company which runs juvenile facilities, was found guilty of paying two judges, Mark Ciavarella and Michael Conahan, $2.8 million to send 2,000 children to their prisons for such crimes as trespassing in vacant buildings and stealing DVDs from Wal-Mart.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_prison#Cost–benefit_analysis


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum Yum Yummmmmmmm Yerp


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

another boring day


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

ScorchedEarth said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_prison#Cost–benefit_analysis


ughhh, makes me think of that system of a down song. I feel sick reading things like this.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, the prison system is corrupt. Many cities also like to fine people and if they don't pay their fines, they are sent to prison. Basically a modern-day debtors' prison.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debtors'_prison#Modern_debtors'_prisons_(1970-current)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

ugh first they went after Charmed with that terrible reboot and now they're out to ruin my Buffy too. No Sarah Michelle Gellar? Not Buffy. Hope it gets canned or disappears after a sad first season. Come up with something original, stop ripping off classics and just rerun them. This generation will never know what's good. lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I thought I'd finally found someone to be close to, after all these years of nothing. I thought I could have a life at last. I gave so much of myself to you. Where are you to return it? :frown2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I kinda want to get a tattoo.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I kinda want to get a tattoo.


 from a previous post I think you should get a shark tatted lol


----------



## pennysparkle23 (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm stressed about nothing


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

When you sleep for 8 hours but still feel tired...


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Seems like anytime I log on nowadays something is glitchy or broken with this website...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

3stacks said:


> from a previous post I think you should get a shark tatted lol


It's an idea for sure. I've also thought about something that represents my two cats. They're getting older and I know my time with them is limited. They're really the only thing that gives me joy. But it won't happen for a while.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

0 against the grain...hmm ok.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > from a previous post I think you should get a shark tatted lol
> ...


 aww the cat idea sounds really good. Actually, I suppose you could get both if you really wanted to.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm lonely with an inferiority complex.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

3stacks said:


> aww the cat idea sounds really good. Actually, I suppose you could get both if you really wanted to.


Yeah, both is okay. I plan on living with the idea of it for a while. I don't want to regret anything.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Can I die in my sleep tonight? Please?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That Drake challenge stuff is annoying. At home...at work....ugh lol.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> That Drake challenge stuff is annoying. At home...at work....ugh lol.


I don't even know what that is. guess that's a good thing? lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I don't even know what that is. guess that's a good thing? lol


Haha yeah.....not a day has gone by without me seeing someone singing this song or doing the challenge...sigh lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Haha yeah.....not a day has gone by without me seeing someone singing this song or doing the challenge...sigh lol


 omg could've lived my whole life without that. I'm sorry lol

Also, Drake will forever be Jimmy from Degrassi to me hahaha.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> omg could've lived my whole life without that. I'm sorry lol
> 
> Also, Drake will forever be Jimmy from Degrassi to me hahaha.


Yep I cringed posting it lol.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Yep I cringed posting it lol.


 ok I turn the news on this morning, they play a clip of a dog dancing to that song. I guess it really is everywhere. It followed me Kevin!!


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Any King in this Bread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ok I turn the news on this morning, they play a clip of a dog dancing to that song. I guess it really is everywhere. It followed me Kevin!!


:laugh:


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

A now brown leaf, having been on the tree branch for so long, enduring countless weeks or months of harrowing winds, scorching sunlight, soaking rain, finally time for it to be release on its own from the end of a branch. The mother tree releases it. It flails without resistance into the rushing stream below. It glides along the rushing stream of water, into new adventures. Far more rewarding and superior adventures than the stationary prison it was stuck with when it was one of the many many leaves on the tree. The constant accompany of the other leaves it doesn't even like being around with. Finally being on its own, liberated, looking forward to new adventures. Looking forward to find other new leaf buddies who are also let loose finally. The sunset is just on the horizon on this endless stream full of limitless surprises and adventures awaiting ahead.

Then one single SWIPE! The prisoner convict in an orange jumpsuit nets it up and dumps it into the garbage bag. After a scorching few days of being trapped inside the disgusting pitch black trash bag, it finally gets let out of he scorching prison. But into another prison, this time a pitch black compose bin. It gets trapped there for months and months. With more and more disgusting distressing leaves piling on top of it, mix with other dead organic matter, detritus. Yuck. Now a few more months later, now the leaf could feel moving things appearing beside it. Slimy slimy earthworms. Now they are wiggling and wrapping around the poor leaf completely in despair knowing it will never get out of this disgusting slob of a prison. All a sudden, it feels like sharp pinch. A giant earthworm is nibbling on him. "Hey stop it!" The earthworm ignored him and kept nibbling. The poor leaf cannot do a thing about it and just lay there, accepting his fate. The worm starts really digging and gnawing into the leaf's insides. Like a ruthless zombie picking him apart gradually. Eventually the leaf felt more and more numb and eventually it passes out, into darkness. Into nothing.

A few seconds of nothing later, the leaf woke up, and realizes, hey this is a familiar scene. I'm out of the prison now. I see sunlight! Hey, I'm once again a leaf on a tree. Realizing this, the leaf started enjoying the daily warm sunlight. The moisturizing rainstorms, the cool breezy winds. Wishing it will never ever turn brown and hoping it will stay attached to the tree forever and ever. With the accompany of thousands of other fellow leaves endlessly chatting and laughing with him.

All the while, a hairy guy in a red, yellow and green striped beanie comes over and turns off the lamp on top of them, and then turns off a ventilation fan nearby. All of a suddenly the sunlight and breezy winds were gone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Adblock not working this morning? Weird


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I can’t sleep and I’m cold.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

****ing FedEx. :blank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When people try to blackmail you.........gotta love it.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Adblock not working this morning? Weird


I'm using a hosts file blocking script and ublock origin.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> No one wants to be around a mentally ill person. Not even the mentally ill.


i do


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> When people try to blackmail you.........gotta love it.


Your mom? Threatening not to drive you to work again ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TinyFlutter said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, I hope you are okay :squeeze


I'm fine :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Your mom? Threatening not to drive you to work again ?


Haha....you know me too well. Yeah just because I didn't tell her something that my uncle told me. Now she is increasing rent...so yeah.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Today was the worst day of my life, until tomorrow tops it. But I'm probably gonna cry myself to sleep soon, so I have that going for me... which is nice.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

the cheat said:


> Today was the worst day of my life, until tomorrow tops it. But I'm probably gonna cry myself to sleep soon, so I have that going for me... which is nice.


Thoughts are with you. :hug


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

http://butterflysleep.com/post/176335601279/gray-firearms-i-am-****ing-dying

This has me HOWLING with laughter


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

TinyFlutter said:


> A poem I came across
> 
> If he truly loves you,
> He will love you when you are an ocean breeze
> ...


Comment: We live in a sinful world inside of sinful bodies. Everything is imperfect, including the love of another person.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Was watching 13 Reasons Why and paused at this moment and now I'm dying










"When you're dead and the witnesses keep twisting the truth at your trial so you can't whoop their ***es for being lying little ****s"


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Nervous about going to the zoo tomorrow.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Today was the worst day of my life, until tomorrow tops it. But I'm probably gonna cry myself to sleep soon, so I have that going for me... which is nice.


Hang in there man. :rub


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

First time in my whole life, that I rather skip my birthday.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lohikaarme said:


> Was watching 13 Reasons Why and paused at this moment and now I'm dying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I love when that happens. They make the craziest faces sometimes. In recent memory I had paused Charmed and Phoebe had one eye going all crazy and her mouth was all messed up haha.


----------



## ThermobaricTank (Aug 4, 2017)

Haha people is so dull its funny, I wish I knew more open minded people but what the hack xD the social dynamics of this world SUCK. By the way, Spanish is funnier than English in vulgar speech, there's more variety and its more about messing around than actually insulting people. Hey me and a friend will be living in a van in a few years, all of you are invited to our fragoneta (van) party.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel like going to bed already. :blank


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol I love when that happens. They make the craziest faces sometimes. In recent memory I had paused Charmed and Phoebe had one eye going all crazy and her mouth was all messed up haha.


Indeed, never fails to amuse me xD


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What I want has never been important. Never will be. It's always about everyone else.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need local friends bad....working on it.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I have so much to say, since I'm distraught and frustrated...but in the end, nobody cares and nobody is going to do anything about it anyway. Just another day of having to accept a life that doesn't seem to want me.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I need local friends bad....working on it.


...same. But at the same time I really don't like the people around here.



SofaKing said:


> I have so much to say, since I'm distraught and frustrated...but in the end, nobody cares and nobody is going to do anything about it anyway. Just another day of having to accept a life that doesn't seem to want me.


Sorry to hear about that.  Many days I feel the same way.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> I need local friends bad....working on it.


Me too. I live in the middle of nowhere though so that doesn't help, lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

My choices are live w/ this monster and struggle to thrive or die out on the street.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Progress has been interesting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

CNikki said:


> ...same. But at the same time I really don't like the people around here.


Move or maybe try to find the few like minded people like you there :stu



Vip3r said:


> Me too. I live in the middle of nowhere though so that doesn't help, lol.


Aww :squeeze

Yeah I really need to try harder, not having friends is bad we were never created to be alone.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Move or maybe try to find the few like minded people like you there :stu


I can only see the former maybe few years down the line. Hopefully a cheaper state since where I am it's almost impossible to live decently.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Yeah...it's my mission to drop further out of mainstream society.


CNikki said:


> I can only see the former maybe few years down the line. Hopefully a cheaper state since where I am it's almost impossible to live decently.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

tea111red said:


> My choices are live w/ this monster and struggle to thrive or die out on the street.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll be gone soon. I'll be out of your hair. You'll get what you want. You won't have to worry about me anymore. I'm not scared anymore.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

At 2:30 Sunday morning, I lost my mom to cancer. She was 58, and would have been 59 on September 15th. 

From the time the doctor first saw the spots on her liver after she got an ultrasound, until she passed away Sunday, it was a total of around 7 weeks. I still can't believe this happened. She was my best friend. I do not know how I'm going to survive this, but I know I have to, because my dad needs me more now than ever. Him and my mom celebrated 40 years of marriage back in May. Two and a half months later, he's preparing for her wake/funeral.

Unbelievable. If you've quoted one of my previous posts about my mom, thank you for the kind words and support.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

the cheat said:


> At 2:30 Sunday morning, I lost my mom to cancer. She was 58, and would have been 59 on September 15th.
> 
> From the time the doctor first saw the spots on her liver after she got an ultrasound, until she passed away Sunday, it was a total of around 7 weeks. I still can't believe this happened. She was my best friend. I do not know how I'm going to survive this, but I know I have to, because my dad needs me more now than ever. Him and my mom celebrated 40 years of marriage back in May. Two and a half months later, he's preparing for her wake/funeral.
> 
> Unbelievable. If you've quoted one of my previous posts about my mom, thank you for the kind words and support.


My deepest sympathies.....there really are no words, but she will always live on in you and the people who loved her. Hold those precious memories tight and stand firm by your father's side. We've got your back here, too. I'd use the hug emoji but I feel like those just aren't appropriate at a time like this, but I hope you feel the sentiment. I'm very sorry.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

the cheat said:


> At 2:30 Sunday morning, I lost my mom to cancer. She was 58, and would have been 59 on September 15th.
> 
> From the time the doctor first saw the spots on her liver after she got an ultrasound, until she passed away Sunday, it was a total of around 7 weeks. I still can't believe this happened. She was my best friend. I do not know how I'm going to survive this, but I know I have to, because my dad needs me more now than ever. Him and my mom celebrated 40 years of marriage back in May. Two and a half months later, he's preparing for her wake/funeral.
> 
> Unbelievable. If you've quoted one of my previous posts about my mom, thank you for the kind words and support.


I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

the cheat said:


> At 2:30 Sunday morning, I lost my mom to cancer. She was 58, and would have been 59 on September 15th.
> 
> From the time the doctor first saw the spots on her liver after she got an ultrasound, until she passed away Sunday, it was a total of around 7 weeks. I still can't believe this happened. She was my best friend. I do not know how I'm going to survive this, but I know I have to, because my dad needs me more now than ever. Him and my mom celebrated 40 years of marriage back in May. Two and a half months later, he's preparing for her wake/funeral.
> 
> Unbelievable. If you've quoted one of my previous posts about my mom, thank you for the kind words and support.


:squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> At 2:30 Sunday morning, I lost my mom to cancer. She was 58, and would have been 59 on September 15th.
> 
> From the time the doctor first saw the spots on her liver after she got an ultrasound, until she passed away Sunday, it was a total of around 7 weeks. I still can't believe this happened. She was my best friend. I do not know how I'm going to survive this, but I know I have to, because my dad needs me more now than ever. Him and my mom celebrated 40 years of marriage back in May. Two and a half months later, he's preparing for her wake/funeral.
> 
> Unbelievable. If you've quoted one of my previous posts about my mom, thank you for the kind words and support.


I am so sorry. Be strong.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

the cheat said:


> At 2:30 Sunday morning, I lost my mom to cancer. She was 58, and would have been 59 on September 15th.
> 
> From the time the doctor first saw the spots on her liver after she got an ultrasound, until she passed away Sunday, it was a total of around 7 weeks. I still can't believe this happened. She was my best friend. I do not know how I'm going to survive this, but I know I have to, because my dad needs me more now than ever. Him and my mom celebrated 40 years of marriage back in May. Two and a half months later, he's preparing for her wake/funeral.
> 
> Unbelievable. If you've quoted one of my previous posts about my mom, thank you for the kind words and support.


I'm so sorry. I remember when you posted about her diagnosis a few weeks back. At least she died knowing there were people who cared and comforted her. That's so sad. :hug


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

the cheat said:


> At 2:30 Sunday morning, I lost my mom to cancer. She was 58, and would have been 59 on September 15th.
> 
> From the time the doctor first saw the spots on her liver after she got an ultrasound, until she passed away Sunday, it was a total of around 7 weeks. I still can't believe this happened. She was my best friend. I do not know how I'm going to survive this, but I know I have to, because my dad needs me more now than ever. Him and my mom celebrated 40 years of marriage back in May. Two and a half months later, he's preparing for her wake/funeral.
> 
> Unbelievable. If you've quoted one of my previous posts about my mom, thank you for the kind words and support.


That sucks. That is a bit early to die. Guess it's more of a shock when someone dies quickly like that. In some ways it's better though. It can be pretty horrific when people linger on for years on end in very poor health. Chemotherapy is really nasty. Your parents married and had kids pretty young, heh!?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Deciding if I should wash my sheets tomorrow or wait? Hmm


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

the cheat said:


> At 2:30 Sunday morning, I lost my mom to cancer. She was 58, and would have been 59 on September 15th.
> 
> From the time the doctor first saw the spots on her liver after she got an ultrasound, until she passed away Sunday, it was a total of around 7 weeks. I still can't believe this happened. She was my best friend. I do not know how I'm going to survive this, but I know I have to, because my dad needs me more now than ever. Him and my mom celebrated 40 years of marriage back in May. Two and a half months later, he's preparing for her wake/funeral.
> 
> Unbelievable. If you've quoted one of my previous posts about my mom, thank you for the kind words and support.


Oh no.  I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I couldn't believe I fed a duck. o:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am horrible when it comes to expressing my emotions properly. Happiness is hard for me to show in public, because I am numb to it. The lights are on, but nobody is home. I really am emotionally unavailable.


----------



## PenguinWings (Jul 18, 2018)

Linguini


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Uh. Oh. Spider in the bathtub.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

the cheat said:


> At 2:30 Sunday morning, I lost my mom to cancer. She was 58, and would have been 59 on September 15th.
> 
> From the time the doctor first saw the spots on her liver after she got an ultrasound, until she passed away Sunday, it was a total of around 7 weeks. I still can't believe this happened. She was my best friend. I do not know how I'm going to survive this, but I know I have to, because my dad needs me more now than ever. Him and my mom celebrated 40 years of marriage back in May. Two and a half months later, he's preparing for her wake/funeral.
> 
> Unbelievable. If you've quoted one of my previous posts about my mom, thank you for the kind words and support.


My condolences. :crying:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Uh. Oh. Spider in the bathtub.


 Wash him down the drain and close it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wash him down the drain and close it.


I like spiders. I wouldn't do that. I saw it while I was on the toilet. Guess it could sense that a big, wet mammal was going to enter the tub shortly, so it got out of there and went somewhere else.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm almost reaching 666 posts.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Why bother?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Why brother?!?!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

@the cheat  Sorry to hear about your mom. :squeeze


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> I'll be gone soon. I'll be out of your hair. You'll get what you want. You won't have to worry about me anymore. I'm not scared anymore.


Please stay, stay around some more,

I hope that one day you adorn,

a big smile of happiness to show the world,

you kicked the darkness from your world,

I believe this for you, one day to come.

Please stay, stay around some more. :squeeze



the cheat said:


> At 2:30 Sunday morning, I lost my mom to cancer. She was 58, and would have been 59 on September 15th.
> 
> From the time the doctor first saw the spots on her liver after she got an ultrasound, until she passed away Sunday, it was a total of around 7 weeks. I still can't believe this happened. She was my best friend. I do not know how I'm going to survive this, but I know I have to, because my dad needs me more now than ever. Him and my mom celebrated 40 years of marriage back in May. Two and a half months later, he's preparing for her wake/funeral.
> 
> Unbelievable. If you've quoted one of my previous posts about my mom, thank you for the kind words and support.


Sorry for your loss, my condolences to you and your family. :crying:



twytarn said:


> Why bother?


:squeeze Because we care my cupcake fairy queen.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I always read birddookie's name as birdkookie. To me he's birdcookie.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

the cheat said:


> At 2:30 Sunday morning, I lost my mom to cancer. She was 58, and would have been 59 on September 15th.
> 
> From the time the doctor first saw the spots on her liver after she got an ultrasound, until she passed away Sunday, it was a total of around 7 weeks. I still can't believe this happened. She was my best friend. I do not know how I'm going to survive this, but I know I have to, because my dad needs me more now than ever. Him and my mom celebrated 40 years of marriage back in May. Two and a half months later, he's preparing for her wake/funeral.
> 
> Unbelievable. If you've quoted one of my previous posts about my mom, thank you for the kind words and support.


So sorry for your loss.  You are right your Dad needs you now more than ever. Stay strong. :squeeze
I lost my mom when she was 53. My Dad and I spent a lot of time afterwards doing things together, and it really helped both of us to get through it. Take care.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

i want a soda w/out caffeine


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

llodell88 said:


> i want a soda w/out caffeine


Ask Vip3r for one. He drinks them.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

the cheat said:


> At 2:30 Sunday morning, I lost my mom to cancer. She was 58, and would have been 59 on September 15th.
> 
> From the time the doctor first saw the spots on her liver after she got an ultrasound, until she passed away Sunday, it was a total of around 7 weeks. I still can't believe this happened. She was my best friend. I do not know how I'm going to survive this, but I know I have to, because my dad needs me more now than ever. Him and my mom celebrated 40 years of marriage back in May. Two and a half months later, he's preparing for her wake/funeral.
> 
> Unbelievable. If you've quoted one of my previous posts about my mom, thank you for the kind words and support.


I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your mother.

My deepest sympathies.

Stay strong, take care of yourself
x


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Even though you are at a low point just know if u put in work you can change it


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

JerryAndSports said:


> Even though you are at a low point just know if u put in work you can change it


Thanks Jerry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bop


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

lil uzi vert is getting a bit too edgy i think. the heavens gate cult isnt a good joke.

although i wonder if adults who participate in mass suicides aren't already hurting in some way.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Anything in this Zed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need a vacation lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The dark cloud has returned


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Woman - "oh SofaKing, you're such a great guy!"

SofaKing - "Thanks! Maybe we could go out some time?"

Woman - "I meant, you'd be great for someone else."


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I need someone to have movie marathons with


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

discopotato said:


> I need someone to have movie marathons with


Where's your cousin?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Suchness said:


> Where's your cousin?


What cousin? :b


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

discopotato said:


> What cousin? :b


The one in the photo. The mashed or baked potato?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

You can't trust a soul in this *****, this world is filthy as hell I swear! Loyalty is such a rare and valuable thing these days especially in a world full of slithery snakes.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A.A said:


> You can't trust a soul in this *****, this world is filthy as hell I swear! Loyalty is such a rare and valuable thing these days especially in a world full of slithery snakes.


so true, I feel the same way


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A.A said:


> You can't trust a soul in this *****, this world is filthy as hell I swear! Loyalty is such a rare and valuable thing these days especially in a world full of slithery snakes.


Seconded


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Suchness said:


> The one in the photo. The mashed or baked potato?


Ohhh. Nah, they're all allergic to movies


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hope I fall asleep so I can be out of my misery for a while.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

It's ok if you don't want to be my friend.
Rejection is me. And I have no idea what it is like to be accepted.

I was going to try and write this a poem but it wouldn't flow out. I was basically just trying to say that I'm always rejected.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish...


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Captain Ned went to port in Hoddestead


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

komorikun said:


>


is that your candies for the night?  I love white chocolate cookies & creme. Enjoy your snacks! It's Friday, go nuts.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> is that your candies for the night?  I love white chocolate cookies & creme. Enjoy your snacks! It's Friday, go nuts.


Yep, such a wild Friday night. :boogie Candy and wine. They had a sale at the nearby supermarket. 2 candy bars for a $1. The Reese's Buttercups and Cookies & Creme are my "mainstays". The other two I don't get very often.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Chocolate and wine is my kind of night lol I saw you were also planning on making brownies. the special kind. So you really are going to have fun hah. I'm jealous. I would love some brownies in general, I prefer them over cookies or cake which are honestly my least favourite things. I always turn down birthday cake on my birthday in favour of something else like creme brulee or something.


komorikun said:


> Yep, such a wild Friday night. :boogie Candy and wine. They had a sale at the nearby supermarket. 2 candy bars for a $1. The Reese's Buttercups and Cookies & Creme are my "mainstays". The other two I don't get very often.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


>


 My one remaining candy weakness is Hershey bars but I prefer the milk chocolate ones. The special dark ones make me nauseous every time. I could probably inhale that peppermint patty.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Chocolate and wine is my kind of night lol I saw you were also planning on making brownies. the special kind. So you really are going to have fun hah. I'm jealous. I would love some brownies in general, I prefer them over cookies or cake which are honestly my least favourite things. I always turn down birthday cake on my birthday in favour of something else like creme brulee or something.


Yeah, I'm not real big on cake either. Certain cookies are good though. Haven't bought the brownie mix yet. They were selling various mixes at the nearby supermarket but more expensive than what I saw on the Target website. So probably will make brownies next week maybe. Not sure yet. Won't make special brownies for a few weeks. Have to buy the oil first and research how to make them a bit. Still have plenty of edibles left over.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I'm not real big on cake either. Certain cookies are good though. Haven't bought the brownie mix yet. They were selling various mixes at the nearby supermarket but more expensive than what I saw on the Target website. So probably will make brownies next week maybe. Not sure yet. Won't make special brownies for a few weeks. Have to buy the oil first and research how to make them a bit. Still have plenty of edibles left over.


Okay that makes more sense I was kind of skimming that thread and I saw you posted a bunch of different kinds of brownie mix and I was like that is a lot of brownies lol!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:crying: Cake haters.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its going to be weird not having my little sister around.....wish the best for her .


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crumbly


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I never watch anything that long lol. Thanks.


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

2 words for you ladies and gents! Emelia fart!


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Zac the captain of sa community on Youtube i would just like to tell you that just coz i slapped u across the face figurtively speaking doesnt give u the right to cut my head off! Cyberbully someone else


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I knew it


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

i dunno where to put this. but i love otters...and i made the wrong life choices, because i should have an otter..why does this person have an otter..


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I went out today and even though I didn't feel like it, I'm glad I did.

Bowling, drinking, played pool and tried an Escape Room. Has anyone heard about these or done one? They're pretty fun :yay


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

chrissyq3838 said:


> 2 words for you ladies and gents! Emelia fart!


Them is good ones


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mom will be home sooner than I thought.....guess that is good I guess,


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm having trouble thinking of anything except wanting to die. And ow.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

alienbird said:


> I'm having trouble thinking of anything except wanting to die. And ow.


:squeeze hang in there, I'm sorry


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

One time I asked Joe Rogan on Twitter "How is it that I can here a football game from far away but can't hear a conversation down the road?", I still laugh thinking about it.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Someone recommend me a good movie to watch? A mind **** kinda movie like Usual Suspects, something that keeps me guessing


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've always felt like an alien or something. But it never occurred to me to think of myself as an alien. Just that everything and everyone seemed foreign to me. 

Like the first time I saw people dancing I didn't get it and I would ask people why. They would say things like "You move your body to the music" and I'd be like "Why?" and they'd just be like "You just do" and look at me like "WTF?"

I think someone might have once said that the music MAKES your body move and I just said "It does? How? It's not working".


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Cascades said:


> Someone recommend me a good movie to watch? A mind **** kinda movie like Usual Suspects, something that keeps me guessing


Did you ever watch the series Lost? That's probably a dumb question since everyone watched that show. And I know it's not a movie, but even better right? It's like 10 movies in one season!


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

SolutionX said:


> Did you ever watch the series Lost? That's probably a dumb question since everyone watched that show. And I know it's not a movie, but even better right? It's like 10 movies in one season!


Kinda. I watched episodes on and off I think last year or the year before. It was alright from what I remember. Wasnt the ending strange...or it still left questions unanswered or something :/ I cant be bothered to look it up on my phone but yeah it didnt really tie everything together?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Cascades said:


> Someone recommend me a good movie to watch? A mind **** kinda movie like Usual Suspects, something that keeps me guessing


The guest, memento, zodiac, se7en, gone girl. That's all I could think of right now and there was a documentary show called how to make a murderer that kinda kept you guessing.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Cascades said:


> Someone recommend me a good movie to watch? A mind **** kinda movie like Usual Suspects, something that keeps me guessing


Predestination.

Don't google it at all. The less you know about it the better. Just watch it. Great movie.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

3stacks said:


> The guest, memento, zodiac, se7en, gone girl. That's all I could think of right now and there was a documentary show called how to make a murderer that kinda kept you guessing.


Loved Gone Girl and loved Making A Murderer (supposedly they have part 2 coming?) ! The rest I'm downloading now, thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Pete Beale said:


> Predestination.
> 
> Don't google it at all. The less you know about it the better. Just watch it. Great movie.


Oooh I like that Ethan actor, thanks I'll give it a watch


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Cascades said:


> Oooh I like that Ethan actor, thanks I'll give it a watch


Frailty is pretty good as well.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Pete Beale said:


> Frailty is pretty good as well.


Yeah? Keep em coming, I'll add it to my list too, thanks!


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Be young, be dope, be proud, like an _American_.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Cascades said:


> Someone recommend me a good movie to watch? A mind **** kinda movie like Usual Suspects, something that keeps me guessing


Honest trailers, as no idea what he is going to do with a trailer -






It is like movies that most never heard of. :lol


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

ANX1 said:


> Honest trailers, as no idea what he is going to do with a trailer -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah not what I was after lol but it did make me chuckle :teeth:teeth


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Cascades said:


> Loved Gone Girl and loved Making A Murderer (supposedly they have part 2 coming?) ! The rest I'm downloading now, thanks for your suggestions!


No problem. Yeah, no idea how they're gonna make another whole season of it but hopefully it's good. Just thought of a film called the bone collector as well.


----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)

I should have never dropped out of college.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah I'm pretty organized and scheduled....so what lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Cascades said:


> Kinda. I watched episodes on and off I think last year or the year before. It was alright from what I remember. Wasnt the ending strange...or it still left questions unanswered or something :/ I cant be bothered to look it up on my phone but yeah it didnt really tie everything together?


I don't really remember the ending. I don't know if it's because it was a poor ending, or just that it was a long time ago.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I haven't done a single fun thing this summer. I'm miserable.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I haven't done a single fun thing this summer. I'm miserable.


Same here.

Kept vowing to myself that I would do a few things and try to step out of my comfort zone by July, then mid-July, then August...now we're just about halfway through August...sure, half a month left, but what good is it now? Part of it was/is excuses, but the other half was a mixture of circumstances (which usually gives no mercy around the summertime anyway) that consumed much of my time and worry. Still does, really. :sigh


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

There's been a thunderstorm/rainstorm every night this week. It's really nice. I can't remember the last time we've had weather like this. Although I kind of wish they happened during the day instead, when it's really hot and sunny and unbearable. We do most everything at night around here because of it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


>


Welp, one week later. Friday night is candy night. I only got 3 this time (the top 3) and I got a mini Haagen Dazs cup, coffee flavor.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Welp, one week later. Friday night is candy night. I only got 3 this time (the top 3) and I got a mini Haagen Dazs cup.


Sounds delicious  I love those mini ice cream cups, saves you from having to buy a pint you know you're going to eat all of >_<


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Cascades said:


> Yeah not what I was after lol but it did make me chuckle :teeth:teeth


Something different from the norm.

Most movies follow a formula in Hollywood (3 act structure) and very few movies change from that formula. It is a structure I had to learn about which most writers follow when creating scripts for live action.

Pulp fiction was one movie that changed the use of the 3 act structure. There were others too, but very rare.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> Something different from the norm.
> 
> Most movies follow a formula in Hollywood (3 act structure) and very few movies change from that formula. It is a structure I had to learn about which most writers follow when creating scripts for live action.
> 
> Pulp fiction was one movie that changed the use of the 3 act structure. There were others too, but very rare.


Yeah...I think it's safe to say that Quentin Tarantino changed a lot of norms in filmmaking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope it doesn't rain today.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Yeah...I think it's safe to say that Quentin Tarantino changed a lot of norms in filmmaking.


Many directors have in their own way from camera angles to act structure changes, etc.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bewb


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I wish I could get back to that dream. There was a girl who was in love with me, was happy to see me when I came by her house every night. It felt incredible. It's been a long time since i've had anything like that. I know a lot of people have never had it, and that makes me sad too.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> There's been a thunderstorm/rainstorm every night this week. It's really nice. I can't remember the last time we've had weather like this. Although I kind of wish they happened during the day instead, when it's really hot and sunny and unbearable. We do most everything at night around here because of it.


Party time!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Something different from the norm.
> 
> Most movies follow a formula in Hollywood (3 act structure) and very few movies change from that formula. It is a structure I had to learn about which most writers follow when creating scripts for live action.
> 
> Pulp fiction was one movie that changed the use of the 3 act structure. There were others too, but very rare.


I think he only got away with it because everything else about the movie was so strong. I think its a good idea for most people to follow the basic formula.

It is really annoying watching all these Indie films who think they are going to change everything and do it their own "unique" way, when they cant even pay for actors or cameras yet.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SolutionX said:


> I think he only got away with it because everything else about the movie was so strong. I think its a good idea for most people to follow the basic formula.
> 
> It is really annoying watching all these Indie films who think they are going to change everything and do it their own "unique" way, when they cant even pay for actors or cameras yet.


This is the 3 act structure -


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

3stacks said:


> No problem. Yeah, no idea how they're gonna make another whole season of it but hopefully it's good. Just thought of a film called the bone collector as well.


I heard it's from the cops side this time because the documentary was pretty biased. You think he did it? I go back and forth, too bad we will never know what really happened.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> This is the 3 act structure -


And?...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sometimes I feel like it should be illegal for some people to go to college. It tends to make stupid people somehow feel way smarter than they really are.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't think my back will be ready to go mountain climbing this summer, but next year for sure. At least I was in good enough cardio strength like my goal. I just didn't realize how weak my back had gotten.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Cascades said:


> I heard it's from the cops side this time because the documentary was pretty biased. You think he did it? I go back and forth, too bad we will never know what really happened.


Oh that could be interesting. I just don't know haha those cops did seem dodgy though lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Who is allergic to tander?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SolutionX said:


> And?...


From what I understand Pulp Fiction is using 4x stories interlinked. So the 3 act structure is not followed in the normal order due to the 4x stories interlinking (as an example, start of one story mixed with end of another story, etc). The way it is written takes some planning of the story line in the order of the act structures of each story before even writing it.

Basically it does follow a 3 act structure in each story, just it is playing with the order of the 3 act structure when combined with multiple stories. So can get confused at what is going on, as see different acts of each story, so have to pay attention.

In addition, he used characters that say and do things that put most people off, but can relate to some people at the same time.

Some writers now follow that way of using the 3 act structure, multiple stories in TV, Movies, etc.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Who is allergic to tander?


I'm allergic to Tinder now.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SolutionX said:


> I'm allergic to Tinder now.


As you should be!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Some stupid woman's dog on the street put his stupid wet nose on my legs!!!! Bah!!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> Some stupid woman's dog on the street put his stupid wet nose on my legs!!!! Bah!!!!


Its the best!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Its the best!


No taint


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I love the color of the Vikings helmets this year. I want to paint my truck that color, only black. I mean, it's the finish I like.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm too much of a freak, too pathetic and ugly to still be alive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> I'm too much of a freak, too pathetic and ugly to still be alive.


After all this time I still don't get why you talk so bad about yourself. You have a job, car, attractive, etc. I mean seems like you're winning to me :stu


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Time to look for another volunteer job for during the week, as they are closing the Guelph office and moving another office into the Kitchener one on the 24th... Three offices into one. It caught the other volunteers off guard too lol.



Kevin001 said:


> *After all this time I still don't get why you talk so bad about yourself. *You have a job, car, attractive, etc. I mean seems like you're winning to me :stu


 Based on her posts, I am pretty sure that she has High-Functioning Depression:
https://www.healthline.com/health/depression/this-is-what-high-functioning-depression-looks-like


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been going for walks in the same park for nearly two years. The last couple of times I parked in the area where I used to always park at when I lived closer. It reminds me of Victor, this guy I met there. The first time I saw him I was walking away from my car to the footpath and he took off fast in his van towards the direction of my car. I thought he was some idiot trying to break into my car before I was out of there so I stood there looking at him and he asks me if the jumper on the fence is mine. There was this jumper hanging of the fence and it was wet because it was raining earlier. I said no and he told me that he put it up there so it could dry because maybe it belonged to someone. He sounded like an idiot and I was still annoyed at him and he kept going on about the jumper and I just walked off as he kept talking, lol. I kind of came back to my senses and I realized that he wasn't normal and I felt so bad for leaving him like that. I felt that I had to do something about it and so I saw him again the next day or a few days later. He was in his van and I said hi as I was walking by and we started talking and I quickly realized how mentally challenged he was. 
For about half a year I talked to him at least once a week many times most days of the week and I would spend up to a couple of hours with him. I found it interesting and because he wasn't quite there I wasn't as anxious around him and thought it would be good practice. He seemed to have some kind of mid life crisis before he went crazy and left his family. He would say weird things like how he could see ships in the bushes and a lot of the time I would see him walking around his van and he would talk about how he needed to work on it. He wanted to paint it and I told him I would help him out but he kept putting it off and I kept encouraging him and finally I saw him one day working on it and after that he was usually trying to do something. It's like all the encouragement helped him and after that he was a little sharper. I could always tell what kind of state he was going to be in.
I had a lot of fun with him, he would tell me his stories and we would joke about things. One time he did a hit and run, reckons he hit that was parked or something and made some excuse as to why he couldn't stop. Then he stopped coming and I wondered what happened to him then I saw him at the grocery store and he took his friends van because he's broke down and I don't think he was planning on returning it lol. I would help him out but I couldn't trust him to have him around my house, no that I would anyway but I didn't even want him knowing where I live. SO that's my story about Victor, it was a phase of my life and I always think of him when I'm at that car park.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

honestly same


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

this is so me


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Do you ever wake up with confidence that today will be truly crappy?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Battery at 2%


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

My neighbor took me for a ride in his old corvette. I'm not a big corvette fan, but it was a unique and interesting ride. The seats are really laid back so you look cool riding in it with the top down.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Brrr


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My Keurig still acting funny.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

These mountains are mocking me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anything


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't get the Yoshi's island map theme song out of my head. It's almost becoming a problem.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

momentsunset said:


> I can't get the Yoshi's island map theme song out of my head. It's almost becoming a problem.


Please don't. I don't know if I want to click on the video.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Lohikaarme said:


> this is so me


I always throw a huge tantrum when this happens.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oof


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Do you ever wake up with confidence that today will be truly crappy?


Yup.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope it doesn't rain so I can check the mail.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crumbs


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I hope the PMs will work again this time.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm blue da ba dee da ba di


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> I'm blue da ba dee da ba di


This song was so popular at my school dances back in the day lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

the cheat said:


> This song was so popular at my school dances back in the day lol


I used to be obsessed with this song, I drove anyone around me crazy lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> I used to be obsessed with this song, I drove anyone around me crazy lol


If they didn't like this song, something is wrong with them.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Probably never going to drink whiskey again. Probably...


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

the cheat said:


> Probably never going to drink whiskey again. Probably...


If I ever decide to have a drink again it would be whiskey. I didn't hate the Jack Daniels Tennessee honey.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> If I ever decide to have a drink again it would be whiskey. I didn't hate the Jack Daniels Tennessee honey.


I also recommend Jim Beam Vanilla...and any apple whiskey mixed in ginger ale.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> If I ever decide to have a drink again it would be whiskey. I didn't hate the Jack Daniels Tennessee honey.


A drink of whiskey isn't so bad. I should have said that I'll probably never drink a whole bottle of whiskey again. Probably...lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

SofaKing said:


> I also recommend Jim Beam Vanilla...and any apple whiskey mixed in ginger ale.


I prefer my whiskey neat if I ever drink again but the vanilla one actually sounds delicious.



the cheat said:


> A drink of whiskey isn't so bad. I should have said that I'll probably never drink a whole bottle of whiskey again. Probably...lol


Lol probably. Yea when I did drink, I had Tennessee Whiskey, Absinthe, and Rum. So at least I know I'm a hard liquor kind of person. I couldn't stomach the fruity tasting ones.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

The apple is also great straight.


Ekardy said:


> I prefer my whiskey neat if I ever drink again but the vanilla one actually sounds delicious.
> 
> Lol probably. Yea when I did drink, I had Tennessee Whiskey, Absinthe, and Rum. So at least I know I'm a hard liquor kind of person. I couldn't stomach the fruity tasting ones.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> Lol probably. Yea when I did drink, I had Tennessee Whiskey, Absinthe, and Rum. So at least I know I'm a hard liquor kind of person. I couldn't stomach the fruity tasting ones.


Fruity liquor of any kind is gross, to me. For hard liquor, I stick with whiskey, and rum... specifically spiced rum. But I don't even mix my drinks anymore. I just take shots, and chase it. That's probably a bad thing, eh?

What I've noticed is that I can drink probably 12 beer over the course of a night, wake up the next day, and feel fine. But with whiskey... I'm sitting here feeling like a bag of sh*t, and I'll be feeling that way until I go to sleep tonight. On the bright side, feeling this way will probably stop me from getting drunk again tonight.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Ekardy said:


> I'm blue da ba dee da ba di


I have a blue house with a blue window. Blue is the colour of all that I wear.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I’ll probably give it a try when I’m at my sisters then, might as well, but if it’s not great you’ll be hearing about it hahaha. 
She always has the Crown Apple Whiskey, they love that stuff where she lives.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

the cheat said:


> Fruity liquor of any kind is gross, to me. For hard liquor, I stick with whiskey, and rum... specifically spiced rum. But I don't even mix my drinks anymore. I just take shots, and chase it. That's probably a bad thing, eh?
> 
> What I've noticed is that I can drink probably 12 beer over the course of a night, wake up the next day, and feel fine. But with whiskey... I'm sitting here feeling like a bag of sh*t, and I'll be feeling that way until I go to sleep tonight. On the bright side, feeling this way will probably stop me from getting drunk again tonight.


Really? I felt great when I drank straight whiskey. They told me I was what they call a happy drunk lol



Ominous Indeed said:


> I have a blue house with a blue window. Blue is the colour of all that I wear.


Blue are the words I say and what I think. Blue are the feelings that live inside me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

SofaKing said:


> Do you ever wake up with confidence that today will be truly crappy?


Only from Monday to Friday


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Ekardy said:


> Really? I felt great when I drank straight whiskey. They told me I was what they call a happy drunk lol
> 
> Blue are the words I say and what I think. Blue are the feelings that live inside me.


Blue are the streets and all the trees are too. I have a girlfriend and she is so blue.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I like my whiskey best when it's not actually whiskey


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> Really? I felt great when I drank straight whiskey. They told me I was what they call a happy drunk lol


Happy drunks are the best drunks. But, don't get me wrong, I felt good last night lol... it's the hangover all next day that is murdering my soul. So, from now on... beer, only. I'll leave the whiskey for you.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I like meteor showers


----------



## LunaliketheMoon (Aug 16, 2018)

A confession.

I think I am bisexual. Or at least, bi-curious. I have always liked guys, but recently in the last year I have noticed that I find girls attractive, and not just in an appreciative way. I can see myself in a relationship with women. I think I like them as much as I like certain men. There were hints that I was bi for years, from my eyes lingering on girls in my classes a bit too long, sexual dreams about them, and attachment to certain girls who I told myself I just thought were really good friends. Last year I had a crush on a girl at my school. That was what made me realize that it might not be just a phase. I haven't said anything to anyone about it. Until I fully understand myself for sure, or until I date a woman that I really like, I don't plan to tell anyone. I don't want to have accidentally have made a mistake then look like a fool, explaining that I was just confused. Then again, I think inside I possibly know that I really am. I am confused about that right now.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

"When I am with you, there's no place I'd rather be."


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Scarves are making the frogs gay.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If I had known what you were going to end up doing, I would have ****ed her with you right in the next room. She was practically begging me for it.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess if you whine enough someone will respond. It's too bad I suck that bad.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

“Hiya Barbie
Hi Ken!
Do you want to go for a ride?
Sure Ken
Jump in”


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Zatch said:


> "When I am with you, there's no place I'd rather be."


N-n-n-no, no, no, no place I'd rather be


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> "Hiya Barbie
> Hi Ken!
> Do you want to go for a ride?
> Sure Ken
> Jump in"


My mate used to play that song in his car on the way to lunch (boom box and all). Ah, memories. :lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

ANX1 said:


> My mate used to play that song in his car on the way to lunch (boom box and all). Ah, memories. :lol


Some songs are just meant to be played on a boom box on full blast. :boogie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Big dreams in a small town... Don't you like the way it sounds - you and me in a small town


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> Some songs are just meant to be played on a boom box on full blast. :boogie


Yeap. :yes :grin2:


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I've often complained about my friends over the years. In fact, I usually refer to them as my "friends", because it rarely felt like they were actually my friends, never felt like they cared about me, only cared about what I could do for them.

But in the last few weeks, they've been amazing. They check in on me all the time, and my one friend is constantly inviting me over to his place. He texted me from work this morning, asking if I'd want to "come over tonight, get drunk, and watch sports," lol... so, I'll be doing that tonight.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

It seems like whenever I stick up for myself people call me a dick.


----------



## vedavon8 (Oct 27, 2017)

There's a cool breeze in my room calming me from the meltdown i almost had
Feels like a ghost is here my friendly ghost friend


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

shopping list this weekend:

-jeans
-cargo pants
-tshirts
-1 nice flannel shirt
-underwear

i also have been planning to buy a kelty redwing 44 backpack for a long time, for my nomadic future. i'm starting to get doubts again because of osprey's all mighty guarantee. it's a lifetime warranty. meaning i never have to spend money on a bag again

but look at how nice the Kelty backpack looks:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

:um


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*ミカン*

I don't know why but I got a small thrill from discovering that this is perfect spot for my tangerines (mikan).


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I just discovered Tinder on my phone. This is going to be hilarious. /sarcasm


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's weird how with neighbors you can hear the people above you and the people below you, but for most part you don't hear the apartments to your right or left. Are walls thicker than floors/ceilings?

I suppose more surface area is shared with the apartments above and below you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

komorikun said:


> It's weird how with neighbors you can hear the people above you and the people below you, but for most part you don't hear the apartments to your right or left. Are walls thicker than floors/ceilings?
> 
> I suppose more surface area is shared with the apartments above and below you.


In construction of houses the outside walls are load bearing walls (thicker) and internal walls are thinner as are non load bearing.

But if an apartment building, the dividing walls should be load bearing walls and the floors / ceiling not so much.

If want to confirm (to put your mind at ease), look up load bearing walls, apartment building design on google.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its been a long week.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't understand how come God isn't answering my prayers.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So twice recently 2 women got killed while walking their dogs when an alligator attempted to eat the dogs.

I'm glad I don't live in the south. Maybe not a good idea to live near a pond or river if you're in alligator country?

https://abcnews.go.com/US/woman-kil...edicated-teacher-colleagues/story?id=57306994


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My trial period for BetterTouchTool has expired... _I can no longer survive..._


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I just threw out my Lazyboy chair. I feel like it's the root cause of my back pain and this will force me to sit in an office chair.


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

anything


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> My trial period for BetterTouchTool has expired... _I can no longer survive..._


Is that sold by the Fleshlight corporation? :O


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG. Look how fat this cat is!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Before my mom passed, she told us she'd check in on us, in the form of a Blue Jay bird, or a monarch butterfly. The logical part of my brain knows that's bullsh*t. But the emotional part of my brain is like, "Hey mama"... every time I see one. My dad and I visited the cemetery today, and I saw a monarch butterfly. Luckily I wasn't drunk or I'd have started crying like a baby.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> OMG. Look how fat this cat is!!


 That isn't showing up for me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

the cheat said:


> Before my mom passed, she told us she'd check in on us, in the form of a Blue Jay bird, or a monarch butterfly. The logical part of my brain knows that's bullsh*t. But the emotional part of my brain is like, "Hey mama"... every time I see one. My dad and I visited the cemetery today, and I saw a monarch butterfly. Luckily I wasn't drunk or I'd have started crying like a baby.


 I'm not even sure how I feel about my mom anymore. She has done everything she can to alienate me since her "recovery" and has transformed into some evil twin version of who she used to be. I'm not sure if it's because of some mild form of brain damage or because this is who she always was but just chose to stop hiding it.

Nevertheless, I don't think I could ever visit a cemetery where a close family member was buried. I don't do well with life and death things. I pretty much avoided the issue most of my life.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That isn't showing up for me.


Weird.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Weird.


 Now it does.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm not even sure how I feel about my mom anymore. She has done everything she can to alienate me since her "recovery" and has transformed into some evil twin version of who she used to be. I'm not sure if it's because of some mild form of brain damage or because this is who she always was but just chose to stop hiding it.
> 
> Nevertheless, I don't think I could ever visit a cemetery where a close family member was buried. I don't do well with life and death things. I pretty much avoided the issue most of my life.


I'm sorry to hear that. Do you have happy memories of her from before all that?

I always felt the same way you do. I have had close family members pass away over the years, and I always avoided the whole "going to the cemetery" thing. But I was helping my dad with yardwork today and when we finished he told me he was going to the cemetery to pour some grass seed over her burial site and water it so the grass would grow. Normally I'd have said no but for some reason I said yes this time. I don't blame you... it's nothing but sadness there. And I know my mom isn't down there in the ground, just her body.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

the cheat said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Do you have happy memories of her from before all that?
> 
> 
> > Mostly but like I said. It's kind of ruined by the thought that she might have always been a manipulative sociopath deep down and she just can't hide it anymore (for whatever reason). Definitely pleasant memories but every time I think of them I wonder if it was an act. It's creepy.
> ...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> the cheat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry to hear that. Do you have happy memories of her from before all that?
> ...


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

the cheat said:


> I think a big part of how I'm handling it is the last three days, when she was in palliative care, and how she was either in pain, or on so many drugs that she constantly had her eyes half-closed and her mouth drooped open... it was a terrible sight. There are some things in life that are worse than death. I was a big mama's boy, so losing her has left a massive hole, obviously. It's only been a month, so I'm sure this is only going to get more difficult, before it gets easier. Not that it'll ever be easy, but I'll adapt to her absence as much as possible, in time.


:squeeze definitely keep the better memories close to heart.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :squeeze definitely keep the better memories close to heart.


Thank you :squeeze it's been a constant battle of thinking of her laid up in the hospital, and trying to instantly think of better times instead. The fact that I live with my dad is kind of forcing me to be there for him, too, rather than wallowing in self-pity. They had been together since she was 16 and he was 17.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Chevy396 said:


> Is that sold by the Fleshlight corporation? :O


:bah


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

the cheat said:


> Thank you :squeeze it's been a constant battle of thinking of her laid up in the hospital, and trying to instantly think of better times instead. The fact that I live with my dad is kind of forcing me to be there for him, too, rather than wallowing in self-pity. They had been together since she was 16 and he was 17.


I want to say something comforting but I can't imagine having to see my parents die, even though we fight so much. I haven't been to a funeral since my friend from school died. Something died inside me. It's things like that which make me want to believe in fate and heaven.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Chevy396 said:


> I want to say something comforting but I can't imagine having to see my parents die, even though we fight so much. I haven't been to a funeral since my friend from school died. Something died inside me. It's things like that which make me want to believe in fate and heaven.


No worries man. No words could comfort me. The best thing you could do is try, even if it doesn't lead to anything, to show love to your mom and dad. I've always been aware that I was lucky to have such great parents... it's something I wish everyone here on SAS had, but sadly it doesn't work that way.

Thank you.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The one important thing I want to say to the world before I die is this - If you have a recliner or a couch throw them out. Anything you can do sitting you can do standing up. I lost several years to one of these torture devices.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A lot of drugs have been on that mirror. Maybe if I lick it I'll get right.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I like these new jeans, but I still can't get used to the way they taper down to the ankle. If your pants start to sag even a tiny bit it looks like you dropped a load in your pants. Anyway, having some decent jeans makes me feel more like myself again.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I both love and hate myself at the same time! It sucks!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It gets easier every day to think about suicide. I think I'm on my way out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess I can try to record this video right quick.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Let's go somewhere nice and forget about tomorrow.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's time to go home right now! >: D


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope that drip stops.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I've lived my entire life trying to be relevant...that was a horrible goal since it's no different than playing schoolyard baseball with daydreams of becoming a major league star.

Only the rare few are truly relevant and make a mark.

My life has culminated in becoming inconsequential. My passing will be granted the faintest recognition of "oh him? Yeah, he was nice guy, I think.".


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

One of my pet peeves is people who put a smiley face at the end of a sentence thinking that will make what they say go over better. Now days I got to confess, when I see a smiley face used like that, It only makes me angry.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

I_Exist said:


> One of my pet peeves is people who put a smiley face at the end of a sentence thinking that will make what they say go over better. Now days I got to confess, when I see a smiley face used like that, It only makes me angry.


 Me Too
I just hate it when ppl say sh*t and just put a smiley at the end... I mean who are you trying fool :smile2just to prove my point)


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think our dog is a bit skinny - labradors need a bit of meat on their bones. It was cold today in my wife's house too - we need to get him a coat.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I_Exist said:


> One of my pet peeves is people who put a smiley face at the end of a sentence thinking that will make what they say go over better. Now days I got to confess, when I see a smiley face used like that, It only makes me angry.





stratsp said:


> Me Too
> I just hate it when ppl say sh*t and just put a smiley at the end... I mean who are you trying fool :smile2just to prove my point)


:O

Ummmm. :tiptoe


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

stratsp said:


> Me Too
> I just hate it when ppl say sh*t and just put a smiley at the end... I mean who are you trying fool :smile2just to prove my point)


It's one of my two reasons why I don't use the Smilies very often.

Second Reason is that even I'm unsure when It's appropriate to use them. I always feel like I'm guessing which one fits the sentence the best, and how will the person on the other end interpret it? I think one of our biggest problems on the Internet is with how we interpret what the other person means by what they write.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I_Exist said:


> One of my pet peeves is people who put a smiley face at the end of a sentence thinking that will make what they say go over better. Now days I got to confess, when I see a smiley face used like that, It only makes me angry.


Half the time smiley faces on SAS seem sarcastic or antagonizing. And all those fake huggies make me mildly nauseous.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

harrison said:


> I think our dog is a bit skinny - labradors need a bit of meat on their bones. It was cold today in my wife's house too - we need to get him a coat.


Probably your dog is normal and other other ones are overweight. But because most are overweight everyone thinks that's normal weight for the breed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That nightmare felt real...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So glad she made that video.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Probably your dog is normal and other other ones are overweight. But because most are overweight everyone thinks that's normal weight for the breed.


Yeah, your probably right. I think my wife said she's getting him a new little jacket today so that'll be good. It's the start of spring tomorrow too so hopefully it'll warm up now as well.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ANX1 said:


> :O
> 
> Ummmm. :tiptoe


:haha

I wouldn't worry about it too much mate - some people just need to get out more.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> :haha
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much mate - some people just need to get out more.


I'm thinking they have met Panda -






Just you know why. :lol

Yeah, can't take life seriously sometimes.


----------



## Quietguy86 (Aug 12, 2018)

The important thing isn't who wins or loses the important thing is the Dutch Girl picked me, Holland Loves Chandler Good Night Amsterdam 

Jk

Its time I started putting my ambitions and my own life ahead of romantic relationships, in my Real Life, I've let my feelings for women get in the way of finding myself and what I want to do. 

I've got myself into affairs of the heart that don't end well for me, life lesson, don't give your heart away to someone without really truly knowing them. 

Don't fall in love again like me or even the first time with someone who isn't truthful about who they are. I realised she did love and have feelings for me but she felt she had to chose him and so I had to move on.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No one will miss a 30yr old loser who doesn't belong in this world. It's all good. I will be forgotten.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> No one will miss a 30yr old loser who doesn't belong in this world. It's all good. I will be forgotten.


Untrue


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> No one will miss a 30yr old loser who doesn't belong in this world. It's all good. I will be forgotten.


I'll miss you. Mainly because I got used to seeing your cars butt. I call them butts lol and I like the butts of cars, specific ones not all.

I'm always here if you want to talk, I'm not good at communicating but I'm a good listener. :hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> No one will miss a 30yr old loser who doesn't belong in this world. It's all good. I will be forgotten.


Please no. :hug


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Half the time smiley faces on SAS seem sarcastic or antagonizing. And all those fake huggies make me mildly nauseous.


I can see that if your craving real hugs and all you can get is fake online ones. Or the people don't seem to mean it.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm losing all patience for my family.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I'm losing all patience for my family.


Ouch. :hug


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Same ole mom


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lala


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> No one will miss a 30yr old loser who doesn't belong in this world. It's all good. I will be forgotten.


you will not be forgotten, but still, how dare you just give up? If you are being tormented than kill your tormentors, or at least run away from them.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

probably the deepest cut on my finger ever


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lets see how long this lasts.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Life barely feels good right now. It is like I am losing the capacity to feel pleasure.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

How many Bosnian's does it take to get a truck over a bridge?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a disappointment


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

When someone goes out of their way to do you a favor, it's common courtesy to say thank you, and if you don't, it's quite alright for that person to think you're a dick and not want to do any favors for you anymore, or even want to talk to you.

I just thought I'd send that reminder out there because it seems like some people don't know this.
How the hell were some people raised? I would be scolded so hard by my parents and others for not saying thank you to people who did things for me.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Now they're trying to pull a another truck in reverse, lmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

twytarn said:


>


I don't know many people that quote or get seinfeld jokes. Part of why I love you twytarn. ♡♡♡


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

When I was at the park the other day I saw this jumper that reminded me of Victor then today I actually see him for the first time in months, it was weird because he was on the other side of the park. I spent like an hour and a half with him, Im not sure why but when Im with him I dont want to leave him. 
I tried catching up with him but that didnt really work, I asked him if he remembered the times we used to hang out on the other side of the park and he said some of it and that he was off with the...
I told him how theres three types of people that come to the park, the people on foot that pass thru, the people in cars that come and go and him who comes, stays for half the day and then goes. We also talked about cars and his van and how he likes chips. Not fish n chips, not chips with dip just chips with some salt. 
I was feeling very anxious this morning and I had been on and off recently about my future and life in general but talking to him made me feel better. At first I was a little scared that I might turn out like him, its like hes something I could turn into even tho Im sure I wont but it made me wonder if I could have a breakdown and lose it. Hes so there but hes so gone. Sometimes I wonder if theres a deeper meaning to us meeting, I believe everything happens for a reason, only enlightened people experience coincidences. I know one day Im going to meet the real him, probably not in this lifetime and he will appreciate that I stayed with him.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I don't know many people that quote or get seinfeld jokes. Part of why I love you twytarn. ♡♡♡


 :heart

You and @Suchness seem to appreciate it more than most. I just assume most people find it annoying at this point. :lol


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

twytarn said:


> I just assume most people find it annoying at this point. :lol


I don't. Seinfeld is awesome! :high5


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

twytarn said:


> :heart
> 
> You and @Suchness seem to appreciate it more than most. I just assume most people find it annoying at this point. :lol


Seinfeld jokes never get old.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Vip3r said:


> I don't. Seinfeld is awesome! :high5


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> I don't. Seinfeld is awesome! :high5


 Kramer fire helmet.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Afraid to ask for help right now. Not psychological help or anything alike, just emotional support. :sigh


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

To think that I've pretty much idolized you as a kid. You were essentially the sister I never had. I remember towards the end from when we would spend days together that you said something that implemented that I wasn't someone you could confide or trust in. Even if it was true due to my young age and background, it still hurt. Then when I reached a stage in my life that I suppose no longer considered me as 'cute' (even though I've always been an ugly duckling, but anyway...) and acceptable be around with, you pretty much left. No occasional contact through phone, nothing. Then life went on and now you think your **** doesn't stink because of where you are in your career and whatnot. Last time I seen you at a family party to which I had no choice but to go I felt so berated with backhanded comments you gave me. It just affirmed as to what I felt when you were absent. I still *spoke good about you before then, despite you not being there. I try to request to contact you through a certain social media and it's been a month since I sent it. I wouldn't be surprised if you're ignoring me even now. Screw you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't afford to share toilet paper sorry. I don't like being selfish at all just can't especially with my stomach issues.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

At 34 years old, I think I'm about to challenge the notion that I am as smart as my loved ones claim I am. In two years, I'll either be right (that I'm mostly dumb), or wrong... and if I'm wrong, I will have learned a skill that is valuable.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I won $2500 playing poker last night/this morning. Wheeeeeeeeee.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I won $2500 playing poker last night/this morning. Wheeeeeeeeee.


Woot!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Interesting how many of the backwards states only require a license plate on the back part of the car.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Interesting how many of the backwards states only require a license plate on the back part of the car.


hehe mine is one of them, but they are backwards for many reasons.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> hehe mine is one of them, but they are backwards for many reasons.


Give me one good reason.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

http://thegamercat.com/comic/bouncer/


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Who knew that a day can drag on but can also go by fast?


----------



## huzah (Sep 11, 2010)

Roombas are fckn useless


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

huzah said:


> Roombas are fckn useless


Why??
I've only heard good things about them, was even thinking of getting one.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...spend-600-on-a-robotic-vacuum-cleaner-198152/


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

the cheat said:


> I won $2500 playing poker last night/this morning. Wheeeeeeeeee.


Cool! You can chip in for some shandy for the Shandoodle '18 im throwing over in "."


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Ekardy said:


> Why??
> I've only heard good things about them, was even thinking of getting one.


As long as you don't have pets: https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-night-his-roomba-ran-over-dog-poop/88667704/

(I don't have a roomba, but I came across this online a few months ago and it's hilarious)


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

firestar said:


> As long as you don't have pets: https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-night-his-roomba-ran-over-dog-poop/88667704/
> 
> (I don't have a roomba, but I came across this online a few months ago and it's hilarious)


:haha

Okay. Never mind. 
I have a little dog, no thank you.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

firestar said:


> As long as you don't have pets: https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-night-his-roomba-ran-over-dog-poop/88667704/
> 
> (I don't have a roomba, but I came across this online a few months ago and it's hilarious)





> Jesse Newton's horror story started earlier this month when his Roomba ran over dog feces and dragged it all around the living room.
> 
> Newton detailed the incident on Facebook in a post that now has over 300,000 shares. The "war zone of poop" was discoverd at 3 a.m. when his 4-year-old son crawled into bed with him and his wife, Kelly, smelling like feces.


Why would they have the roomba running while they were sleeping? It's pretty noisy like any vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So inspiring.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

the cheat said:


> I won $2500 playing poker last night/this morning. Wheeeeeeeeee.


Thats life changing money...wow!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Someone I wasn’t even acquaintances with in high school, complimented me on instagram. 
So I decided to express my like for the books they posted and we continued talking for over an hour. Honestly, a few weeks ago I would have not said anything but I’m glad I did. We have so much in common! 
The problem is, I had a few drinks. So I’m not sure if it was liquid courage or just me...?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh I went weird and spammed the forum lol I should take a break from here


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


> Oh I went weird and spammed the forum lol I should take a break from here


You and me both man :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You and me both man


Monkey :squeeze

Me 3 honestly. I have said too much.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Monkey :squeeze


Aw shucks Butterfly :hug :kiss :squeeze


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Oh I went weird and spammed the forum lol I should take a break from here


Spam is great though! Spam Musubi is really good, I used to have it all the time in San Diego. :smile2: (I know that's not what you were talking about but I just wanted to point that out.) :wink2:

I'm probably going to wake up tomorrow asking wtf aren't I?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I went weird and spammed the forum lol I should take a break from here
> ...


 yeah you already have me asking wtf


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> Spam is great though! Spam Musubi is really good, I used to have it all the time in San Diego. :smile2: (I know that's not what you were talking about but I just wanted to point that out.) :wink2:
> 
> I'm probably going to wake up tomorrow asking wtf aren't I?


There is this asian bbq place near me that makes these spam musubi sushi roll things. i don't eat anything fish related but my coworkers all loved it.

And yes it's likely we are both going to wake up tomorrow wishing our posts were deleted


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> There is this asian bbq place near me that makes these spam musubi sushi roll things. i don't eat anything fish related but my coworkers all loved it.
> 
> And yes it's likely we are both going to wake up tomorrow wishing our posts were deleted





3stacks said:


> yeah you already have me asking wtf


At least we can all see I'm a hoot when I'm like this. but my black soul is saying no hide me from the sunshine...hehehe forever alone. T_T


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@*A Toxic Butterfly* @*Ekardy*

Dayum you ladies are on my sleep schedule! (or lack thereof) :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> @*A Toxic Butterfly* @*Ekardy*
> 
> Dayum you ladies are on my sleep schedule! (or lack thereof)


yea likely we are late nighters


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Surprised my laptop is still going after 9yrs.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I think I'm going to give up on this forum. I notice whenever I'm here, reading the negativity of a lot of posts enables me to be more negative. I've also not made many friends on this site, I get they have issues that make them too anxious to reply much but them being that way also enables ME to be that way too and it's not healthy for my recovery. I may be back at some point but yeah, in case anyone wonders why I don't post anymore just thought I'd say this in some random thread.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

momentsunset said:


> I think I'm going to give up on this forum. I notice whenever I'm here, reading the negativity of a lot of posts enables me to be more negative. I've also not made many friends on this site, I get they have issues that make them too anxious to reply much but them being that way also enables ME to be that way too and it's not healthy for my recovery. I may be back at some point but yeah, in case anyone wonders why I don't post anymore just thought I'd say this in some random thread.


 I'll miss you! But I'll always remember to check your photography out cause it's goood


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Goodbye everybody.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Goodbye everybody.


Goodbye. We will miss you.  :rub


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Horrible feeling powerless to changing certain things.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> Horrible feeling powerless to changing certain things.


Know that feeling.  :hug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

tea111red said:


> Horrible feeling powerless to changing certain things.


 :hug


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Talk about being extra as hell, it's too early in the morning for that junk.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Let's talk about constipation...said the commercial


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

and bananas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cheer cheer cheer

Yell yell yell 

Who cares who wins

We’re all going to hell


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Fremulon!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Mother and I are getting our haircut tomorrow. We both need a trim lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ocracoke Island


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

well, I don't want to seem...(insert judgment here), but I'm finally finding out what sativa is all about. Reefer madness? No, it's more like reefer chill af, couldn't give damn.. Ha, omg.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Katakana comes first in the list.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Mother and I are getting our haircut tomorrow. We both need a trim lol


Tell your Mum I said hi.


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

I accidentally dropped the whole roll of toilet paper in the toilet. Yes, it should go to toilet but not... Ahem... Everything of it.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Everlily said:


> I accidentally dropped the whole roll of toilet paper in the toilet. Yes, it should go to toilet but not... Ahem... Everything of it.


I hope you didn't decide to use it after haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Suchness said:


> Tell your Mum I said hi.


Uh, how about no. >


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Katrina Bey said:


> Oh and I did make a wish on a airplane. : )


"Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shootin' stars..."


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Everlily said:
> 
> 
> > I accidentally dropped the whole roll of toilet paper in the toilet. Yes, it should go to toilet but not... Ahem... Everything of it.
> ...


Hahaah! Nope, trash it went.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

I love to inhale sooty diesel exhaust deep into my lungs. I love to sit behind my truck and simply marinate my lungs in the pollution.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ah Boredom...


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Katrina Bey said:


> Aww. Sing it girl. :smile2:
> 
> I always enjoyed that song. And sitting under the night sky and seeing all the airplanes, it was calming and it absolutely reminded me of that song... with what all was on my mind. Just what I needed, listening to the nightly sounds with my back to the ground. Very relaxing. Hope ya'll are having a good night.


It is very relaxing, I used to do that back home.  
Hope your night is going well also.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I should probably try talking to someone about my inner mental landscape but if I can be totally isolated inwardly for this long and still be fine now, well, it must be testament to some spiritual realisations I've reached in times of physical illness and crisis in recent years. I don't need human voices as much as I have always been lead to believe. Especially not condescending and arrogant ones who are disconnected from everything. I need other voices. Other intelligences. 

"If you're not going to serve nature then return to it" is speaking louder and louder to me now. All I want to do is serve that divine organising intelligence until I merge once again with it.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a monster. I deserve to die.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I'm a monster. I deserve to die.


You are not a monster, and you don't deserve to die.  :hug :squeeze


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

My eyes and nose and throat sting as I suck the unfiltered diesel exhaust from my 83 Chevy deep into my unfortunate young lungs. I inhale again and again and again. I can taste the pollution soaking deep into my lungs like a sponge soaking up motor oil as I take an especially deep breath of nearly undiluted truck exhaust deep deep deep into my lungs and hold it in till my lungs soak up every last bit of the damaging black diesel soot. I can’t even begin to describe the rush I get. It turns me on so hard to taste and smell and feel the pollution filling my lungs as I think about all the amazing damage it’s doing to my lungs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whoosh


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Provided by management for your protection*


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

She wore a skirt made out of what looked like pink tissue paper the night we met. The air was thick, damp. The band, now tired, played only slow songs. The ice cubes in our drinks had given up the fight. The clock on the wall clunked lazily CLUNK CLUNK CLUNK almost in time to the music. A fly landed on her eyebrow and I swatted it away. It was then we locked eyes and a psychic connection was made. 
"What's your name" I asked
"Dominique" she said raising the stale drink to her full red lips.


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

Assemble furniture is definitely one of the most annoying things, LOL.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Everlily said:


> Assemble furniture is definitely one of the most annoying things, LOL.


You bought furniture from IKEA? :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy birthday mama :heart


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I rather enjoyed putting IKEA furniture together. Except for the bed frame- that was a b**** and a half. Not complicated but the pieces just wouldn't fit together.

Felt kind of proud that I did it all by myself.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

More and more I think it's not worth going "out there".
Mostly just frustration.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Constantly reminded of how much of a failure and disappointment I am.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Happy birthday mama :heart


Awww! :rub



Crisigv said:


> Constantly reminded of how much of a failure and disappointment I am.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's just all sorts creepy/eerie that my mom died the day after my birthday.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My friend told me a few months ago, that the stages of grief don't always happen in order, and she was right. Some days I feel I've accepted what happened. The next day, I'm back in denial, in disbelief that this is my reality now. Right now, I'm pretty angry. And I hate it. I almost never get angry. Truly angry. I get upset, like if my feelings get hurt, but that is a wholly different feeling than what I've been feeling recently.

I think why it's bothering me so much is because when something "bad" happens to me, I have always been a bit of a "Yeah, well, life sucks and then ya die, so nothing matters," kind of guy. It's the only way I can get through pain, by almost immediately convincing myself that nothing really matters anyways.

But this matters. This is something I won't be able to just bury deep inside, try and not think about it, and move on. No, this is going to haunt me for the rest of my life. Something I might need therapy for.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

She's 19 years old,
She got ways just like a baby child,
Nothing I can do to please her,
To make this young woman feel satisfied


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a couple ideas for threads. Hmm....think I'll wait till Friday to post them, when I'll have more time to read and reply.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I've never really made many threads now that I think about it


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

komorikun said:


> It's just all sorts creepy/eerie that my mom died the day after my birthday.


sorry to hear. I suppose there's no good time but near your birthday or during the holidays would make it even harder (or creepier as you say). Take care.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

come plorst oh feelo men ningus wilson.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

ya nedovol'na etimi chastymi golovnymi bolyami


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ya nedovol'na etimi chastymi golovnymi bolyami


 I had to Google translate that but I feel you lol. I've had a headache every single day since I was 13, even had an MRI scan but they couldn't find anything wrong


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Whatever happened to Paris Hilton? Too lazy to Google.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> Whatever happened to Paris Hilton? Too lazy to Google.


That's exactly what happened to her, people were too lazy to Google her anymore lol.


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You bought furniture from IKEA? :lol


Yup! It was one table, but I got it ready wohoo. :boogie


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow- the cold air. I even woke up in the middle of the night to close my window and to put on a fleece. Going to have to buy a new blanket I think. The one I have now doesn't cut it.

Guess I should wash my electric blanket, that I used last winter. Hope it survives the wash. Will be the first time washing it.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

We found better porn stars, although that pic of her without underwear is still burned into my head.


funnynihilist said:


> Whatever happened to Paris Hilton? Too lazy to Google.





3stacks said:


> That's exactly what happened to her, people were too lazy to Google her anymore lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe I should text her? Idk


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> Maybe I should text her? Idk


 Go ahead, who knows you might get a reply as well


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Im really bored at the hospital so here we go:
My favourite story to tell people about when I was a child ( I don't know if I've wrote it here before) was the time my mom's friend was living with us and she told me she would bring me home two kinder eggs after she finishes work one day. Me being me, a chocolate connoisseur I'm pretty excited. The day comes and she has only bought me just one egg, me being an angry child I went upstairs to the cupboard found one of her shoes and took a big dump in it. Apparently though her shoes and my mom's shoes looked exactly the same so when my mom out her shoe on she had a foot full of my poo. No one ever got me a kinder egg again after that. It's my ice breaker story, pretty nasty huh?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ugh the scientology propaganda is getting annoying. They would have long commercials. I swear they bought a whole channel since Leah Remini & Mark whatshisname has been exposing them on regular TV.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Ugh the scientology propaganda is getting annoying. They would have long commercials. I swear they bought a whole channel since Leah Remini & Mark whatshisname has been exposing them on regular TV.


 join us


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


> Im really bored at the hospital so here we go:
> My favourite story to tell people about when I was a child ( I don't know if I've wrote it here before) was the time my mom's friend was living with us and she told me she would bring me home two kinder eggs after she finishes work one day. Me being me, a chocolate connoisseur I'm pretty excited. The day comes and she has only bought me just one egg, me being an angry child I went upstairs to the cupboard found one of her shoes and took a big dump in it. Apparently though her shoes and my mom's shoes looked exactly the same so when my mom out her shoe on she had a foot full of my poo. No one ever got me a kinder egg again after that. It's my ice breaker story, pretty nasty huh?


:lol

Funny, but gross. >


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Ugh the scientology propaganda is getting annoying. They would have long commercials. I swear they bought a whole channel since Leah Remini & Mark whatshisname has been exposing them on regular TV.


Could be worse. Around here, 90% of mental health related meetup groups (and a new one every couple weeks) are created by a scientologist by the name of Tony who makes all of his supposedly-distinct groups meet at the same time at his local church of scientology. Been doing it for many years now, preying on every vulnerable person he can find.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The broken sprinklers outside my street were getting on my nerves, the water sounds were so loud. But then I grew accustomed to them and I am not beginning to enjoy the sounds. It's so soothing and I'm starting to appreciate hearing them nightly now. Knowing this, they will probably get it fixed right away since they are no longer annoying me, but rewarding me.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Let's all cry together.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Trash man is late today hmm.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I like these octopus hair clips.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You need help man. A lot of it.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Paul said:


> Could be worse. Around here, 90% of mental health related meetup groups (and a new one every couple weeks) are created by a scientologist by the name of Tony who makes all of his supposedly-distinct groups meet at the same time at his local church of scientology. Been doing it for many years now, preying on every vulnerable person he can find.


That's terrible!! I saw that their "relief groups" are just PR where they drop people in affected areas with water and make them take photos to look like they are helping people and pass out LRH pamphlets. Also their drug rehab centers have gotten into legal trouble for obviously skewed advertising (claiming they cure what was it 90% or 70% when in reality most drug rehab places are 12% average, lawyers advised against it but scientology likes to inflate their 'facts'). People also were very sick and dehydrated in their facilities, a few died. Very sad, preying on the vulnerable. They also rename their groups and distance themselves from them whenever things go wrong claiming "Scientology isn't connected to the people's outreach" when they were funding and organizing them the whole time. :roll


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

twytarn said:


> I like these octopus hair clips.


I like them too. Not for me, obviously. I pretty much just like anything women do to their hair.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

This place feels so fcking dead to me right now.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

When I touched this part of a wall I felt a shock and saw a spark/small flame. Eeeh.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

tea111red said:


> When I touched this part of a wall I felt a shock and saw a spark/small flame. Eeeh.


Stay away for hell is on the other side!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Arnold Palmer.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

O Christmas corpse, o Christmas corpse


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

komorikun said:


> O Christmas corpse, o Christmas corpse


lol i saw your post about the neighbour yikes. Were they elderly or?? Also another tradition: get a zombie or corpse halloween decor and decorate it for christmas in lieu of a tree  morbid yes.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol i saw your post about the neighbour yikes. Were they elderly or?? Also another tradition: get a zombie or corpse halloween decor and decorate it for christmas in lieu of a tree morbid yes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cucumber 59 cents each. Come a get your cukes gurrrrrrrl!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol i saw your post about the neighbour yikes. Were they elderly or?? Also another tradition: get a zombie or corpse halloween decor and decorate it for christmas in lieu of a tree  morbid yes.


I never saw them, so I'm not sure. Almost never heard any noises coming from there either. I think I found their Facebook but the photo has 2 people in it. Name could be either male or female. So it was either a late 20s woman or an elderly man.

Think the apartment was trashed, cause I saw all sorts of cockroaches coming from the door into the hallway. A couple months before the death I did hear a loud argument between 2 people.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I feel invisible on here sometimes. All the cooler people are getting attention lately. 

Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I feel invisible on here sometimes. All the cooler people are getting attention lately.
> 
> Lol.


Here's some attention for you. :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The situation w/ this guy I liked ...it makes me think of a person being used to driving a Geo Metro or Pinto for a long time and then suddenly getting a Ferrari or something, lol. Just didn't know how to handle interacting w/ him very well. Had to learn and adjust. Unfortunately, I could not learn and adjust fast enough. It sucks....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Long night


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

twytarn said:


> Here's some attention for you. :lol












:grin2:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Back to "driving the Geo Metro"..... :no


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> The situation w/ this guy I liked ...it makes me think of a person being used to driving a Geo Metro or Pinto for a long time and then suddenly getting a Ferrari or something, lol. Just didn't know how to handle interacting w/ him very well. Had to learn and adjust. Unfortunately, I could not learn and adjust fast enough. It sucks....


Sometimes you meet people in life that you learn from. It sets you up to talk to the person that you are meant to meet or deal with certain types of people.

I wish that mister right comes into your life. 



tea111red said:


> Back to "driving the Geo Metro"..... :no


Practice makes perfect. No one ran a marathon without running a mile first.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Thread is broken:
16,000 posts maximum (400 pages)

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...hinking-about-right-now-2031289/index400.html

Or maybe not 16,000 posts max. This thread is still okay. Currently at 16,477 posts.

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/random-thought-of-the-day-
716633/index412.html

This one is at 21,986 posts.

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/how-are-you-feeling-142375/index550.html


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Thread is broken:
> 16,000 posts maximum (400 pages)
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...hinking-about-right-now-2031289/index400.html
> ...


Which ones are you having issues with? Another user notified me about the "Type what you're thinking" thread so I closed that one and made new one here:
https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...ng-about-right-now-ii-2213979/#post1093460611


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Which ones are you having issues with? Another user notified me about the "Type what you're thinking" thread so I closed that one and made new one here:
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...ng-about-right-now-ii-2213979/#post1093460611


Just that one. I was just trying to figure out what the post limit is before the thread craps out.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

When komorikun's post count in a thread reaches 1k, the thread explodes and takes the entire site with it.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Karsten said:


> When komorikun's post count in a thread reaches 1k, the thread explodes and takes the entire site with it.


haha viable theory honestly. @komorikun you have all the power here ☆


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Karsten said:


> When komorikun's post count in a thread reaches 1k, the thread explodes and takes the entire site with it.


Heheheh. I was only up to 310 in that thread.

Guess the sticky needs to be updated.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I give up


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

This is what Jerry's apartment would look like in 2018

https://www.realestate.com.au/lifestyle/seinfeld-apartment-looks-like-2018/


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Suchness said:


> This is what Jerry's apartment would look like in 2018
> 
> https://www.realestate.com.au/lifestyle/seinfeld-apartment-looks-like-2018/


I was excited to see the Friends apartment included in there. Really nice!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I give up


Please no.  :hug


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I was excited to see the Friends apartment included in there. Really nice!


I didn't notice the Friends one, I'll check out out when I get on my pc. Imagine winning the lotto and buying one of those replica apartments and staying there whenever you feel like it. Waking up in the bedroom, going to the bathroom and then the kitchen, it would be like living in a dream.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> Sometimes you meet people in life that you learn from. It sets you up to talk to the person that you are meant to meet or deal with certain types of people.
> 
> I wish that mister right comes into your life.
> 
> Practice makes perfect. No one ran a marathon without running a mile first.


Don't know how I'm going to be able to feel comfortable enough w/ the next person (if there even is going to be another one, lol) to get something going.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> Don't know how I'm going to be able to feel comfortable enough w/ the next person (if there even is going to be another one, lol) to get something going.


Just practice saying hi to people, men in particular. Then move onto small talk, then conversations.

Socializing is just practicing social etiquette and can be learned at any age. Less tolerated at older ages by people, but can still learn it.

Even with social etiquette experience, many still make social mistakes. Shouldn't be worried about making mistakes as is how we learn.

In addition, you should be comfortable around someone compatible, as are similar personality wise.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Don't know how I'm going to be able to feel comfortable enough w/ the next person (if there even is going to be another one, lol) to get something going.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> Just practice saying hi to people, men in particular. Then move onto small talk, then conversations.
> 
> Socializing is just practicing social etiquette and can be learned at any age. Less tolerated at older ages by people, but can still learn it.
> 
> ...


The thing is is that I don't feel comfortable w/ self-disclosure and getting close to people. I feel like the person would need to be able to handle a lot to deal w/ me and to know about my life. I need a lot of understanding and patience. I can't feel comfortable talking to someone if they don't have these qualities.

I think I'm starting to get to the point where I hate talking about this stuff because I can't find anyone that's compatible w/ me (or where circumstances will allow me to get familiar w/ them over a decent amount of time) and am just feeling more frustrated. :stu


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> The thing is is that I don't feel comfortable w/ self-disclosure and getting close to people.


I can understand that with what you have been through in your life.


tea111red said:


> I feel like the person would need to be able to handle a lot to deal w/ me and to know about my life. I need a lot of understanding and patience. I can't feel comfortable talking to someone if they don't have these qualities.


 I was thinking social etiquette helps you to know what to say. Basically you can bond without saying much in the way that wouldn't drive them off. But enough to see the real you.

Sometimes things which are personal like that are not disclosed until about one year or more into a relationship. When have gained that trust to tell them and got past the honey moon period to see if will stay the long haul.



tea111red said:


> I think I'm starting to get to the point where I hate talking about this stuff because I can't find anyone that's compatible w/ me (or where circumstances will allow me to get familiar w/ them over a decent amount of time) and am just feeling more frustrated. :stu


I wish I could make him appear for you. :sigh 

But is Serendipty at times -


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Do it
Just do it

Don't let your dreams be dreams
Yesterday you said tomorrow
So just do it
Make your dreams come true
Just do it

Some people dream of success
While you're gonna wake up and work hard at it
Nothing is impossible

You should get to the point
Where anyone else would quit
And you're not going to stop there
No, what are you waiting for?

Do it
Just do it
Yes you can
Just do it
If you're tired of starting over
Stop giving up


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> This is what Jerry's apartment would look like in 2018
> 
> https://www.realestate.com.au/lifestyle/seinfeld-apartment-looks-like-2018/


Nice.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Soft shell tacos for dinner... there is a God. :clap


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> I can understand that with what you have been through in your life.
> 
> I was thinking social etiquette helps you to know what to say. Basically you can bond without saying much in the way that wouldn't drive them off. But enough to see the real you.
> 
> ...


I don't think I even really like discussing my interests. I don't seem to be interested in a lot of stuff other people seem to talk about, either (a lot of entertainment stuff). I don't really go out/go to public events, don't travel, don't do this, don't do that, etc., etc.

Ugh....also have a diet and lifestyle that's in the minority.

I don't even know how I'm supposed to bond w/ people.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Like finding a flippin' needle in a haystack....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Axxtion


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> I don't think I even really like discussing my interests. I don't seem to be interested in a lot of stuff other people seem to talk about, either (a lot of entertainment stuff). I don't really go out/go to public events, don't travel, don't do this, don't do that, etc., etc.
> 
> Ugh....also have a diet and lifestyle that's in the minority.
> 
> I don't even know how I'm supposed to bond w/ people.


What do you think you are doing now, bonding with people. 

Can talk about diet changes, etc. People can show you news articles, talk about them, etc.

In addition, what about your Vegas adventures, medical guy adventures, things you do every day or when out and about that don't involve your situation, etc.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm dying of loneliness. I just hope it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

the cheat said:


> I'm dying of loneliness. I just hope it's sooner rather than later.


I feel the same way. It seems to be a very slow killer, unfortunately.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

twytarn said:


> I feel the same way. It seems to be a very slow killer, unfortunately.


It is sooooo slow, both in actuality and perception. I try to help it along by binge drinking, smoking 20+ cigarettes a day, poor diet, etc...

My most realistic hope is that all those things kill me before I'm 40. It won't be easy, but I can do 6~ more years... if I have to.

Anyways, I'm sorry you are feeling the same. Here's an internet hug :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My brain is mush


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

the cheat said:


> It is sooooo slow, both in actuality and perception. I try to help it along by binge drinking, smoking 20+ cigarettes a day, poor diet, etc...
> 
> My most realistic hope is that all those things kill me before I'm 40. It won't be easy, but I can do 6~ more years... if I have to.
> 
> Anyways, I'm sorry you are feeling the same. Here's an internet hug :squeeze


Thanks. :squeeze


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ANX1 said:


> What do you think you are doing now, bonding with people.
> 
> Can talk about diet changes, etc. People can show you news articles, talk about them, etc.
> 
> In addition, what about your Vegas adventures, medical guy adventures, things you do every day or when out and about that don't involve your situation, etc.


I mean, I have a lot of trouble bonding w/ people irl.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tea111red said:


> I mean, I have a lot of trouble bonding w/ people irl.


 That's probably more a sign of the times than anything you're doing wrong. People are distant these days and bond on superficial things more than deeper levels. Probably why there are so many fights and divorces and stuff. Takes people 10 years to figure out they have nothing much in common.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

The internet has truly ruined too many relationships.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

X


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... ugh.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Awwww yisss


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> I mean, I have a lot of trouble bonding w/ people irl.


Some are more acquaintances than friends. It's rare to find a long term friend / friend as a SO.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Anything


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Something


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope it doesn't rain too much today.


----------



## xionium (Jan 12, 2018)

Something


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Nothing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lala


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep waking up for some reason


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

You are extremely powerful. But I will win through attrition.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

It's the last day of september already. all i did this year was work, since 17 january


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I should stop hoping for happiness. It'll never happen. I'm a worthless piece of garbage.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My dad dropped a glass and broke it and blamed it on the glass. :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

An ugly witch and a beautiful woman.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My two and a half year old niece is coming to stay at my house tonight, and then I babysit her all day Wednesday. Part of me knows this will be exhausting, but I also know I need this. She's starting to talk a lot more, and no one makes me smile and laugh like she does.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Just watched a police interview on YT & the suspect farted lol Fortunately the interviewer was out of the room collecting some paperwork lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The heat is back


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I hear the voices when I'm dreaming, I can hear them say...


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

twytarn said:


> I hear the voices when I'm dreaming, I can hear them say...


I can hear them say Seinfeld will probably never come back on tv again.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Worthless garbage


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Seeing my two younger cousins with their partners at our most recent family gathering makes me feel terrible inside, even though I put on a happy face in front of everyone. I know I should be happy for them, seeing as one of them is engaged to be married, and the other married, but it is so hard to do when you reach my age and have no one close to you in your life aside from my mother. They never said a word to me at the party either, almost like I don't exist. Better luck the next time they show up to a family gathering.

...

Great, now I feel like crying into my bowl of ice cream lol. Like a ****ing crazy person.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

vervet monkey blue

google image search


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

So much for going back out to run errands. I become so lifeless so quickly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

The more I am around people I can see how socially inept I am. I would like to have a social life but maybe I should just accept being a lone wolf.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

And away
And away
And away
And away
And away, way, way, way


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

A night outside in the city are just endless blobs of warm orange/yellow lights and glare in the darkness surrounded by filth and grime.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Winds said:


> And away
> 
> And away
> 
> ...


Um, yeh sure.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

He drinks too much and not responsible.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Payday and winning the lottery.

www.delish.com/food-news/amp48394/man-wins-lottery-thanks-to-payday-candy-bar/?source=images


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Things are so expensive.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Like the plague.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

She'll be coming 'round the mountain when she come YEAH-HOO: D : D : D


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Wandering raccoon clan late at night, looking for food. After they are satisfied or tired, they morphed themselves into flat thin crust pizza pies and they venture through the narrow storm drain to look for more food, likely discarded and rotting moldy flat thin crust pizza pies. But once down there, they find themselves at odds with a clan of giant grown flushed down goldfishes. Both clans eyeing for the discarded moldy yummy flat thin crust pizza pies. Instead they found a discarded joint right before they're about to clash. They smoke the joint together instead and afterwards, they all held paws and fins together to enjoy the flat thin crust pizza pies together.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

I am obsessed with diesel exhaust. The smell of it makes me feel so good and it turns me on so much to suck it deep into my lungs as I think about all the soot that is accumulating deep in the air sacs of my lungs like dark heavy motor oil soaking deep into 2 delicate pink sponges turning them black.

Loud diesel engine
Pumping more and more exhaust
Deep into my lungs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

She is like a cat in the dark
And then she is the darkness


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

BeHereNow said:


> I am obsessed with diesel exhaust. The smell of it makes me feel so good and it turns me on so much to suck it deep into my lungs as I think about all the soot that is accumulating deep in the air sacs of my lungs like dark heavy motor oil soaking deep into 2 delicate pink sponges turning them black.
> 
> Loud diesel engine
> Pumping more and more exhaust
> Deep into my lungs


:lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

BeHereNow said:


> I am obsessed with diesel exhaust. The smell of it makes me feel so good and it turns me on so much to suck it deep into my lungs as I think about all the soot that is accumulating deep in the air sacs of my lungs like dark heavy motor oil soaking deep into 2 delicate pink sponges turning them black.
> 
> Loud diesel engine
> Pumping more and more exhaust
> Deep into my lungs


Rolling coal baby


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1st October I'm not celebrating .


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I ruin things


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sometimes I feel stupid... not smart. Depends on the social situation.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Can't post new sas threads on kindle... Marvellous...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

unemployment simulator said:


> Can't post new sas threads on kindle... Marvellous...


 But why would you want to? I tried to make like one post once with my Kindle and it was honestly excruciating. And I don't mean it didn't work. I just mean I would not want to do it that way unless I had to.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> But why would you want to? I tried to make like one post once with my Kindle and it was honestly excruciating. And I don't mean it didn't work. I just mean I would not want to do it that way unless I had to.


I was in bed, trying to sleep. its like 7am here and I have insomnia. its a lot easier for me to just click on the kindle and try to get back to sleep, I haven't had any problems with making replies to posts on here through it. its more hassle to boot up the laptop as the thing is dying now and take an eon to load.

sorry if I sound stressed out.

I just tested it with chrome and I can't make new threads with that either.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Thump thump thump thump*

Fat *ss!!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Once you realize you are not any more valuable than anyone else, other people become less valuable to you. This can be either good or bad depending on other circumstances.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

unemployment simulator said:


> I was in bed, trying to sleep. its like 7am here and I have insomnia. its a lot easier for me to just click on the kindle and try to get back to sleep, I haven't had any problems with making replies to posts on here through it. its more hassle to boot up the laptop as the thing is dying now and take an eon to load.
> 
> sorry if I sound stressed out.
> 
> I just tested it with chrome and I can't make new threads with that either.


Do you shut down your laptop after every time you use it? It won't technically hurt it, but you haven't had to do that with computers for a long time.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Chevy396 said:


> Do you shut down your laptop after every time you use it? It won't technically hurt it, but you haven't had to do that with computers for a long time.


I often turn it off when I have finished with it for the day, its also the ritual of getting out of bed and sitting down infront of the computer when I just wanted to turn over get my thoughts out and then try to sleep again.. (the laptop has a broken battery compartment so is now more like a wired in desktop in the front room).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

when I take a few steps towards you
arms forward
I expect to be engulfed in a large, warm hug
but when my eyes fluttered open
This beating pulse I
Call my heart stood still in silence
As the breeze of cold air
Swayed my hair to the sides
You were not standing in front of me
Like I was expecting to
For silence was all that rang around me
As I tried to understand the vacant presence ahead
But I was filled with determination over one thing though
I refuse to accept a world without you as my home
And so for as long as this search for you has to go on
My feet will carry me across valleys and mountains
As long as I can finally get 
To have you in my embrace as I yearn


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

The weakness of flesh is to settle for less than we have the potential to be
The path of least resistance is a slow quiet death.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's hard to breathe, sucks being sick


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Smell my brussels sprouts.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Smell my brussels sprouts.


 If you insist. You gonna put butter on those?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you insist. You gonna put butter on those?


No, olive oil, garlic, salt, and pepper. I overdid it but my goal was for them to look like this.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hope my cold goes away soon.



Crisigv said:


> It's hard to breathe, sucks being sick


Hope you feel better.  :hug :squeeze


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Every time my phone sound off I keep thinking it is Google telling me of a new Log-in on my account. I have a CouKoo Clock sound. It turn out to only be a new APP I had installed. "Tapatalk." I rarely hear any notification sounds because 1: My phone service is off. No text messages or phone calls. I been on Wi-Fi. 2: My Google Hangout sound don't be sounding off at times. And 3 aside from Hangouts I don't have any APPs to where I need a notification sound. 


I get all startled. I'm like "Who message me? This sound isn't my Mom or Sister on Hangouts. Oh its Google...... Never mind its Tapatalk. Someone quoted/mention me."


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black As Day said:


> Every time my phone sound off I keep thinking it is Google telling me of a new Log-in on my account. I have a CouKoo Clock sound. It turn out to only be a new APP I had installed. "Tapatalk." I rarely hear any notification sounds because 1: My phone service is off. No text messages or phone calls. I been on Wi-Fi. 2: My Google Hangout sound don't be sounding off at times. And 3 aside from Hangouts I don't have any APPs to where I need a notification sound.
> 
> I get all startled. I'm like "Who message me? This sound isn't my Mom or Sister on Hangouts. Oh its Google...... Never mind its Tapatalk. Someone quoted/mention me."


Like right now. Hello!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Like right now. Hello!


HA HA HA!; D ; D ; D
It went off; D
But I changed it to a Frog croaks 2 hours ago.
So now what>: D

Its funny because I just so happen to pick up my phone when suddenly BAM! you quoted me.
Intuition; D


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black As Day said:


> HA HA HA!; D ; D ; D
> 
> It went off; D
> 
> ...


Well I guess it's just gonna keep happening. I like the sound of frog croaks, I feel like frogs are underrated. They're very cool, calm and collected, still and observing. They seem wise.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Suchness Yeah^^''
: D They are cool: D
They're the type of animals that don't bother no one. They just sit around, jump, eat an insect, get a mate and croak. {LOL}
: D I like frogs too: D
I have a collection of Stuffed Animal Frogs^^'' {LOL}
And some on my keychain^^''


* *


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black As Day said:


> @Suchness Yeah^^''
> 
> : D They are cool: D
> 
> ...


Nice to see another frog lover. I imagine that the frog is my spirit animal. I saw this one in my backyard a few years ago.










This used to be my keychain until it broke off.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Nice to see another frog lover. I imagine that the frog is my spirit animal. I saw this one in my backyard a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: D

: O 
Maybe the Frog is your Spirit Animal since you like them. 
I bet you it is: O

Oh cool: D
: D That's a big frog: D
Lucky You>: (

Aw man: ( I hate to hear that: (
Good thing the frog didn't break: )


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black As Day said:


> : D
> 
> : O
> Maybe the Frog is your Spirit Animal since you like them.
> ...


You're the Frog Lady of SAS but the question is have you been in the presence of a real frog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to find time to talk about how divorce effects kids.


----------



## Serbianw0lf (Apr 28, 2018)

God is a Serb


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I can feel my heart beating.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I can't seem to find the official drinking thread, but boy...I've been drinking, lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@tea111red

Awesome. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I am getting my brother to eat better. His autism makes him extremely picky about food and how it's prepared and if it touches other food. He seems to trust my cooking though and has let me try different seasonings on his food. This is a big deal as he was a very bland eater for years. I felt complimented when he said he liked my food better than our mother's. I enjoy cooking but only when I can make food for other people so it's been nice.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@A Toxic Butterfly

That is awesome that he trust's you, likes the food you make, getting to eat better (you are a good sister).


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lisa: What's that smell?
Bart: I don't know but it smells like Otto's jacket.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

There's no way I'm going to eat this whole burrito. Look how big it is!

*Eats whole burrito*

You gonna eat the rest of your burrito?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Would be sweet if cologne came in before work.....doubt it.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I need to sleep. I promised someone anyway


----------



## Kanarko (Apr 8, 2018)

My sleeping schedule switched to waking up at 2-3AM and going to sleep around 5-7PM. I don't like that and it makes me feel lonelier than I am, but at least things are more quiet than usual, still lots of noise but not as much as it is during the evenings. 

When will this end...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

**** you


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

SofaKing said:


> I can't seem to find the official drinking thread, but boy...I've been drinking, lol.


https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/the-official-drinking-thread-917321/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Amon said:


> Beep


Where have you been? :bah

Banned! :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

twytarn said:


> Where have you been? :bah
> 
> Banned! :lol


Yo! I've been busy!!

And how dare u ban me in a non-ban thread :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Amon said:


> Yo! I've been busy!!
> 
> And how dare u ban me in a non-ban thread :bah


Well, you haven't been in the ban thread, so you left me no choice. :twisted


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why did she ask me? Meh


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)

my sleep pattern is completely ****ed


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

So I'm a sucker for royal fashion but I'm loving how Meghan markle is updating the royal impression to be more relateable. She seems really nice and at the same time sometimes unsure about working the room. All that small talk....gross.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

It's supposed to rain again this weekend. They mentioned storms but I hope nothing too terrible. I can't remember the last time we got so much rain. I'm trying to make some plans this weekend but kind of tentative on the weather. Just checked again and looks like Saturday should be ok. Storm seems to be pushing for Sunday, Monday, Tuesday area.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Screw everything and everyone. Forget it all and hide away forever.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Screw everything and everyone. Forget it all and hide away forever.


 Truth right here, screw me anyway &#128513;


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Isn't it good Norwegian wood?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

There once was a man from Nantucket, who's dick was so long he could suck it. He wiped off his chin, flashed me a grin, and said if his ear was a **** he would **** it.

hope i do not get banned for this


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I just realize something about It the Clown. His head is always in the gutter. 


lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black As Day said:


> I just realize something about It the Clown. His head is always in the gutter.
> 
> lol


It's Pennywise The Clown, get it right sister!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Suchness LMAO; D
Ok _Pee_nywise the Clown; D
Better?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black As Day said:


> @Suchness LMAO; D
> Ok _Pee_nywise the Clown; D
> Better?


Much better :boogie


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Suchness : D Ha Ha Ha: D
I had another name but it is not PG-13. lol. I guess Pennywise lure me in his gutter: D


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Washing the electric blanket for the first time. I bought it last November and used it until April. Supposedly it's machine washable. The manual gives some complicated washing instructions but I can't do that **** with a coin laundry machine. Let's see if it survives the wash. I'm going to hang dry it.

https://www.target.com/p/microplush...s/-/A-52512123?preselect=53590462#lnk=sametab

I'm certainly not going to hand wash it. **** that ****. I never hand wash anything.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

people who write on bathroom walls, roll their **** into little balls. People who read these words of wit, eat the little balls of ****.

Feeling like a clown


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Screw everything and everyone. Forget it all and hide away forever.


 :hug


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Nekobasu said:


>


And has a mean left, right hook. :b


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

ANX1 said:


> And has a mean left, right hook. :b


Fisticuffs! :grin2:

btw Picard never hit me!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Nekobasu said:


> Fisticuffs! :grin2:
> 
> btw Picard never hit me!


:lol

It is not life as we know it Jim. :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Everyone wants to know what I do for fun apparently.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Everyone wants to know what I do for fun apparently.


What do you do for fun Kevin?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I am SO tired


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

I cough and wheeze as my lungs try in vain to rid themselves of the rock dust but they just keep taking in more and more. Deeper and deeper the damaging silica settles into the tiny air sacs of my unfortunate young lungs and as hard as they try to expel them the particles are far to small and heavy to ever be coughed up. They will remain embedded deep in my lungs causing more and more damage with time. And for every particle of rock dust they manage to get rid of I will give them hundreds of new ones to choke on.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> What do you do for fun Kevin?


Lol

~ Read my bible
~ Workout
~ Talk about God with friends

I need some friends to go out and do more though


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

It is time for me to log off. Don't think people like me here anyways. So who cares right? Anyways I'm going to log off and watch some videos.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)

what am i still doing up at 5am


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

@twytarn @Suchness
http://whatculture.com/tv/how-well-do-you-know-seinfeld-quiz
You must!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @twytarn @Suchness
> http://whatculture.com/tv/how-well-do-you-know-seinfeld-quiz
> You must!


Good idea. I got 9/10. I got the last question wrong, I picked Tropic of Capricorn instead of Tropic of Cancer.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Suchness said:


> Good idea. I got 9/10. I got the last question wrong, I picked Tropic of Capricorn instead of Tropic of Cancer.


Same lol that one got me too.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Same lol that one got me too.


Cancer makes sense tho, it rolls off the tongue better.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @twytarn @Suchness
> http://whatculture.com/tv/how-well-do-you-know-seinfeld-quiz
> You must!





> How Well Do You Know Seinfeld Quiz?
> It's a quiz about nothing.
> 
> You scored
> ...


:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Be your own coach


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

twytarn said:


> :grin2:


Somebody remembered cancer over capricorn


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

There is one we call Hammersting. He is beloved in the Oakenring.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

You Suck!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Solomoon said:


> There is one we call Hammersting. He is beloved in the Oakenring.


I don't know what you're talking about but I like your avatar.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Without going through the whole thread hoping no one has come up with this one; a saying:

Happiness is only real when shared


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Suchness said:


> I don't know what you're talking about but I like your avatar.


Thanks Goku. =]

I like images that express duality as unity (sun and moon, separate but together, same with the two angels).


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

My head! It hurts!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

They seem wild but they are so tame


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> They seem wild but they are so tame


says the psychedelic snail


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So that white lady in Japan (professional youtuber) with the cats has had a pilar cyst on her scalp, floaters in her eyes, and her stomach makes the gushy gushy sound. Weird coincidence.

15:34










Nothing else in common though.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> says the psychedelic snail


They're moving towards you with their colors all the same
They want to own you but they don't know what game
They're playing

Rococo
Rococo
Rococo
Rococo
Rococo
Rococo
Rococo
Rococo
Rococo


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

It's the rocko-socko connection.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That was a long time.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I have applied Vaseline to my lipps


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Are we all being productive today?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Are we all being reproductive today?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Also no.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Hell no.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Monosyllabic


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope nope bad coffee


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It’s been too long. It doesn’t have to be like this. Please.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

<< Psychotic Narcissism. lol


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I hope you all have a Happy Halloween tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

beauty.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to be more selfless. Also its Halloween now boo :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Spunow.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I keep sabotaging my diet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

..


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

It's time to go.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I want to go with you.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi, my name is Brian Pisster and I'm here to inform​ you that you qualify for a free back brace.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I want to sleep forever.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

2 more months to go.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Melones!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, I did see big melons today.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Melons 😓


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

&#128531;

secret code??


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

komorikun said:


> &#128531;
> 
> secret code??


The mobile version of the site has that bug when smilies are used. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> The mobile version of the site has that bug when smilies are used. :lol


Just realised this my laptop isn't working for about 3 months was using the mobile version but I logged in on my sisters laptop now :O:haha


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Apple
Banana
Carrot
Dates
Eggplant
Figs 
Giraffe

Horse
Iguana
Jaguar
Kangaroo
Lizard
Mouse
Norway

Oregon
Poland
Quebec
Russia
Switzerland
Tennessee
Urine

Virginia
Wetconsin
X Rated
Yikes! 
And
Zip!
________________


1 ton
2 shoes
3 fleas
4 boars
5 guys
6 chicks
7 heaven
8 snakes
9 time
10 spin

11 megan
12 hell
13 lurking
14 dorkie
15 bit!#@#$
16 wishing
17 heavenly
18 hate thee
19 bit me
20 money or nose runny
____________

-1 hectic run
-2 left this school
-3 wreck the tree
4oz ready to bounce
5 cups High buzz
6 pounds do the split on the ground
7 inches never listen
8 gram Steak N Ham
9 gallon blind stallion
10 meter Men cheater
_____________


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I can't sleep and I miss you.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Bring out yer dead!!!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

green grass and blue skies
over on the hilly plain
rivers a flow
flowers a bloom
such a beautiful day


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I can't do this. the loss and grief is horrible but what really eats me up inside is the anger and resentment. 
You were getting better, your prognosis was better, your future was bright. One stupid mistake after another made you weaker again and ultimately killed you. Neglect killed you. You're not supposed to be dead. and I'm not supposed to read your obituary while sipping my morning coffee.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ded


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I wish someone of the opposite sex loved me like a brother. 

Her long-distance friend is one lucky guy.

Oh well. Life is not fair I guess.

I am used to it by now. :grin2::frown2:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Society is still trying to break me and force their morals on me. The doctors work for the cops who are supposed to work for you (unless you are a social outcast, apparently). So when you tell your doctor that you use medical marijuana, they use that as a reason to treat you worse than somebody who is an actual criminal.

How long do they expect us to take this **** without fighting back?


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Chevy396 said:


> Society is still trying to break me and force their morals on me. The doctors work for the cops who are supposed to work for you (unless you are a social outcast, apparently). So when you tell your doctor that you use medical marijuana, they use that as a reason to treat you worse than somebody who is an actual criminal.
> 
> How long do they expect us to take this **** without fighting back?


If you live in Colorado can't you just go to a recreational dispensary and buy it without a medical card?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

BeHereNow said:


> If you live in Colorado can't you just go to a recreational dispensary and buy it without a medical card?


Yeah but its twice as expensive as the medical dispensary.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I’m so full that I feel sick, I can’t even finish this mung bean cake because it hurts my stomach.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Chevy396 said:


> BeHereNow said:
> 
> 
> > If you live in Colorado can't you just go to a recreational dispensary and buy it without a medical card?
> ...


That does suck but I still think people in Colorado don't realize how lucky they are being able to select any strain to suit your needs in literally any smokable, vapable, edible or drinkable form and just drive to the store and buy it.

Where I live the only medical marijuana available is low thc hemp for epilepsy only and if one were to go through the black market they would have to go with whatever the dealer has.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Feel so full that I’m sick again. Must be the way I’m sucking down the food with the miso soup. Must improve technique, must.....improve.....technique.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

BeHereNow said:


> That does suck but I still think people in Colorado don't realize how lucky they are being able to select any strain to suit your needs in literally any smokable, vapable, edible or drinkable form and just drive to the store and buy it.
> 
> Where I live the only medical marijuana available is low thc hemp for epilepsy only and if one were to go through the black market they would have to go with whatever the dealer has.


Did you vote?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I wish someone of the opposite sex loved me like a brother.
> 
> Her long-distance friend is one lucky guy.
> 
> ...


:squeeze Aww monkey. I think of you like a brother though! :O


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I would really like to roll one of these hicks with their Confederate flags on their trucks.

And just laugh at him when he starts crying.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :squeeze Aww monkey. I think of you like a brother though! :O


Aww shucks Butterfly! :blush :hug :squeeze


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> I'm so full that I feel sick, I can't even finish this *mung bean cake* because it hurts my stomach.


I think they were mung bean cakes that i used to get in Chinatown in Sydney - very nice. One of my mates used to wonder how the hell I ate them.

I ate too much the other day too - got a bit carried away with the Massaman Curry I made. :roll


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Mariia00 said:


> If you want to, i could be your girlfriend. :smile2:


Not interested at this time, but thanks for offering.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

: )


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

There’s this big study done in Australia on loneliness and 1 in 4 Australians feel lonely. They also said that lonely people are more likely to suffer from poor physical health like migraines and stomach aches etc. and of course they said that loneliness is correlated with social anxiety.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Suchness said:


> There's this big study done in Australia on loneliness and 1 in 4 Australians feel lonely. They also said that lonely people are more likely to suffer from poor physical health like migraines and stomach aches etc. and of course they said that loneliness is correlated with social anxiety.


Did it say anything about loneliness being correlated with dying at a younger age? I've heard that's one of the consequences... I'm kinda counting on that being one of the consequences. The past 15 years have been 80%~ extreme loneliness for me... so I've already banked a lot of time.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Did it say anything about loneliness being correlated with dying at a younger age? I've heard that's one of the consequences... I'm kinda counting on that being one of the consequences. The past 15 years have been 80%~ extreme loneliness for me... so I've already banked a lot of time.


I didn't listen to the whole thing but it wouldn't surprise me, it's probably the same with depression and other mental illnesses especially if your overall health is poor.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

This world is only gonna break your heart.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> This world is only gonna break your heart.


 :hug


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug


It's from a song, although I do feel these lyrics. =/
My old favorite was by HIM....I officially have a new favorite cover of this song now though.




 @BleedingHearts, this is the other cover I love. :b


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> It's from a song, although I do feel these lyrics. =/
> My old favorite was by HIM....I officially have a new favorite cover of this song now though.


god I love that song. ♡


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> It's from a song, although I do feel these lyrics. =/
> My old favorite was by HIM....I officially have a new favorite cover of this song now though.
> 
> 
> ...


That song women of many generations like, even until like 50's+.

Chris sings the song much like Elvis in some ways -






Most men like the music video because of the woman, as she has very beautiful eyes, etc.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

5000


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

The road less traveled...will it really set me free?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sigh


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

BleedingHearts said:


> I remember seeing this on TV as a kid (YTV - Canadian channel)
> Just funny cause I had no idea what it meant back then, still not sure how they thought that was ok to put on a kids television show :lol


OMG! :haha
That was on a kids show?? Lol What are they teaching you over there? :um


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's actually getting cold outside now. This makes me sad. At least we didn't get any of the snow that was forecasted.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

_"My thoughts, they kept floating up, and then slipping through my fingers. Slipping away before I could pin them down with words."_


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

tea1~ said:


> Feeling bored and that the gaming thread which i created hasn't been up in the Recent Discussions.
> 
> What's wrong?


Too much to remember. Whwnever i mentally recite my problems, i forget like half of them by the time i'm done lol. 


tea1~ said:


> None of MY posts are showing up in the Recent Discussions. Why is that? Am i supposed to be treated differently especially on a social anxiety webiste :huh! Not even treated differently irl!


It must be some glitch or something. Sometimes it wont let me post a thread or something, for some technical error reason. Also, if it is due to the fact that you are a new member, then try not to take it personally. Because no one is trying to treat you differently, it is just the way some people made it. I do agree that they should have made it like anyone can post as much as they want etc even if they are new. And a lot of people probably agree with that too. 


Crisigv said:


> It's actually getting cold outside now. This makes me sad. At least we didn't get any of the snow that was forecasted.


Snow is nice haha, i would love to have snow. 


Solomoon said:


> _"My thoughts, they kept floating up, and then slipping through my fingers. Slipping away before I could pin them down with words."_


I feel you, i have a lot of thoughts that are so hard to keep a track of that they just float away a lot of the time lol. But through a lot of mental scrutiny and self analysis, i've figured out the sources of pretty much all of my problems.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> I feel you, i have a lot of thoughts that are so hard to keep a track of that they just float away a lot of the time lol. But through a lot of mental scrutiny and self analysis, i've figured out the sources of pretty much all of my problems.


I hate it when I forget stuff lol. Even if it's just something simple like, words to a song to help me find it again later, but I lose the words and lose the song again. That's great that you've nailed down the source of your problems. I hope we can find the solution as well.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

... great, I feel numb and empty thinking of her right now. Time for bed. This ****ing sucks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B
e
e
p


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Boop

B
o
o
P

Bop

B
o
p


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Twilight Book 1 I have given you a second chance and yet you're starting to slip up again. Keep it up and I'll cut you off before my first cut off I did to you on Chapter 10. 

One more:
Edward: "It would be better if we weren't friends."


and yet

Edward: "Will you go with me to Seattle?"


with a



Edward: "You really should stay away from me" 



afterwards and I'm through.


You're already making me frown upon the way Bella is constantly bringing up how perfect and beautiful Edward is. Is he really that beautiful or is it just you because I'm not seeing no other girl crushing on Edward. At least in my Comic Story my female Doodles are attractive with my hightly attractive Doodle Neal Athens. Though at times Sweety Castaway bring up Athens' looks it is understandable with her because she is 13. What are you Bella? 17? Girl you too old. And your clumsiness is a front. You have no personality.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Black As Day said:


> Twilight Book 1 I have given you a second chance and yet you're starting to slip up again. Keep it up and I'll cut you off before my first cut off I did to you on Chapter 10.
> 
> One more:
> Edward: "It would be better if we weren't friends."
> ...


Many others have crushed on, or wanted, Edward but he hasn't returned the feelings; as indicated by Jessica if I remember correctly; though he may be even more beautiful to Bella. Edward is conflicted with powerful feelings of desire and morality, thus the erratic behaviour.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Karsten


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

For a second there I thought he was wearing no pants.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol, those flesh colored pants are tricky.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

twytarn said:


> @Karsten


Lmao. Gotta be on your toes around me every time it snows.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

... I think I am crazy. :lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

People need to seriously shut the **** up about trying to convince me to stop my kratom therapy early. There is no reason, im improving. But since the DEA tried to scare everyone away from another natural remedy, now I hear it at least twice a day. Jesus ****ing christ people can you just mind your own business until someone asks you. This is insanity and I can't live in this environment. It turns into CONSTANT nagging and making me go back and question reality.

I just had to punch a door to let out my frustration about this since I fight with my parents about the exact thing.


This is exactly what they wanted. You have to be more educated than the bad guys.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

This is me pretending to have a talent


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> ... I think I am crazy. :lol


Lol


Chevy396 said:


> People need to seriously shut the **** up about trying to convince me to stop my kratom therapy early. There is no reason, im improving. But since the DEA tried to scare everyone away from another natural remedy, now I hear it at least twice a day. Jesus ****ing christ people can you just mind your own business until someone asks you. This is insanity and I can't live in this environment. It turns into CONSTANT nagging and making me go back and question reality.
> 
> I just had to punch a door to let out my frustration about this since I fight with my parents about the exact thing.
> 
> This is exactly what they wanted. You have to be more educated than the bad guys.


I find that when people make false assumptions about me, i just sort of put them in the "recycle bin" so to speak. If a person attempts to interfere with your life in a negative way without knowing what they are even talking about, then it brings up the question, "are they really worth even connecting to?" Might sound a little mean or rude but really life is too short to listen to people who try to control your life, especially when they dont know/have your best interests. Guess i've had too much of that crap from people lol, so sick of it. When people who cant even think properly for themselves try to dictate my life and try to impose their interests onto my life, then i just sort of dismiss them as someone who i dont want anything to do with lol XD


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Going back to cali....


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Rice and breadcrumbs have been put out on the balcony. Now to wait for little birdies to come.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Karsten said:


>


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm downloading Ubuntu 18.10 Desktop and Server. Couldn't quite get these instructions to work.
https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#3


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

long car ride home. Fun day at the lake, just exhausting. 5 little ones and a lake lol Trying to see if I have time for a nap before I have to run out again.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> long car ride home. Fun day at the lake, just exhausting. 5 little ones and a lake lol Trying to see if I have time for a nap before I have to run out again.


I think your a very busy mom for someone who doesn't have her own kids. :lol


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

When the heat kicks in at night it sounds like a burglar trying to break in. Or like we have tons of mice that decided to sneak out all at once. Ugh why did i just think that.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I_Exist said:


> I think your a very busy mom for someone who doesn't have her own kids.


haha a very busy aunt


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> haha a very busy aunt


Can I call you Aunt Butterfly? :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

If I disappear, my family will have one less Christmas gift to buy. I'm sure that would be appreciated.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> If I disappear, my family will have one less Christmas gift to buy. I'm sure that would be appreciated.


Please no. :hug


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Rice and breadcrumbs have been put out on the balcony. Now to wait for little birdies to come.


The crows seem to prefer bread. They like it much more than rice or sunflower seeds.

Not sure what the little birdies prefer. Only in the last couple months have I been getting little birds. Maybe I'll buy some bird seed.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I hate this family. the one person I loved is gone. What's the point


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

discopotato said:


> I hate this family. the one person I loved is gone. What's the point


:squeeze There isn't much I can say. I wish you didn't have to deal with this. You're one of the sweetest people here, and I only hope for better.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> I hate this family. the one person I loved is gone. What's the point


I found when feeling that way (when lost a lot of my family that I loved), to look at Birthday cards, Christmas cards, etc. It sometimes mentions what they wanted for you in the future.

In addition, think of it this way, you are her legacy. You do what you need to do to make her proud of you (she lives on in you, so you think it, she will know, as you are her and she is you).

You could do the same with having little potatoes of your own, where they are you and you are them. That's life, one person passes and änother is born to replace what once was lost.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Funny how in other countries flashlights are called torches.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hnnnngghhhhh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Almost time to buy a new camera


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Bored. I'm just making to-do lists for the week that I probably won't follow, lol.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...the sign said you got to have a membership card to get inside, ooh...


(Would be cool if someone knows this tune).


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :squeeze There isn't much I can say. I wish you didn't have to deal with this. You're one of the sweetest people here, and I only hope for better.


Thank you :heart YOU are one of the sweetest people here



ANX1 said:


> I found when feeling that way (when lost a lot of my family that I loved), to look at Birthday cards, Christmas cards, etc. It sometimes mentions what they wanted for you in the future.
> 
> In addition, think of it this way, you are her legacy. You do what you need to do to make her proud of you (she lives on in you, so you think it, she will know, as you are her and she is you).
> 
> You could do the same with having little potatoes of your own, where they are you and you are them. That's life, one person passes and another is born to replace what once was lost.


Good point  That's the mindset I'm trying to have, reminding myself that she's not fully gone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> Good point  That's the mindset I'm trying to have, reminding myself that she's not fully gone.


Right there in the mirror.  

It takes time to grieve, like two years or sometimes more. Just cry, let it out and go through the stages of grieving.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm a lightworker in the making.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Demigrazel


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*The birds versus the bees.*


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Finally got something done on my truck!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

should be sleeping but alas no


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ANX1 said:


> I found when feeling that way (when lost a lot of my family that I loved), to look at Birthday cards, Christmas cards, etc. It sometimes mentions what they wanted for you in the future.
> 
> In addition, think of it this way, you are her legacy. You do what you need to do to make her proud of you (she lives on in you, so you think it, she will know, as you are her and she is you).
> 
> *You could do the same with having little potatoes of your own, where they are you and you are them. That's life, one person passes and änother is born to replace what once was lost.*


That's such a sweet thing to say mate - you really are quite incredible.

And @discopotato - I'm very sorry to hear about your Mum, I don't think I said that before. Eventually this won't hurt as much as it does now ( as hard as that is to believe). And as @ANX1 said so nicely - you can have a family of your own one day. 

Edit: also, I think you probably have the best username here.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> That's such a sweet thing to say mate - you really are quite incredible.
> 
> And @discopotato - I'm very sorry to hear about your Mum, I don't think I said that before. Eventually this won't hurt as much as it does now ( as hard as that is to believe). And as @ANX1 said so nicely - you can have a family of your own one day.
> 
> Edit: also, I think you probably have the best username here.


I'm nothing special mate. But thank you for your kind words. 

It is just what happened in my family after so much loss.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

One day at a time


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I feel a little bit like a bum living in a castle. It doesn't make much sense.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Took the bus home without paying for it. I paid to get there but the 2 hour window of free transfers had ended. I was only going 2 stops, so I took a gamble that bus fare cops wouldn't be on the bus. I think they usually do the busts a little before you hit downtown, not where I get on and off the bus.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

From this website: http://gettinbetter.com/perfect.html



> The fact that Borderlines tend to remain far longer with abusive, emotionally  unavailable or pre-attached or married lovers is a paradoxical mystery to many~ but why the heck are *You* still in this unsatisfying, tormenting, painful relationship??
> 
> Those old sayings, that water seeks its own level, and birds of a feather flock together are really true. We are in fact, magnetized to individuals who precisely match *our own* level of emotional development.
> 
> Someone who is truly emotionally available, doesn't remain involved with somebody who is not. Wishful thinking can't make another love you or treat you better. That 'perfect love' you experienced at the start of a relationship with a Borderline will never be restored, for once you've been _seduced_, the challenge of The Chase is over and they lose interest in you. As a Non, you must ask yourself if this has also been true in your own dating experiences. The person you choose to love is a mirror for you. He/she simply _echoes_ how you feel about you, and what you've grown up believing you deserve.


 Yup, sounds about right. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Took the bus home without paying for it. I paid to get there but the 2 hour window of free transfers had ended. I was only going 2 stops, so I took a gamble that bus fare cops wouldn't be on the bus. I think they usually do the busts a little before you hit downtown, not where I get on and off the bus.


There are cops? What happens if caught? Kicked off?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> There are cops? What happens if caught? Kicked off?


Not real cops. I think you get fined $100.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's wrong to hope for good things. I should never expect or try to be happy. It only brings disappointment and more sadness. I want to turn off my emotions. They're going to kill me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Not real cops. I think you get fined $100.


Hmm interesting.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Baby it’s cold outside.


----------



## IUnknown (May 27, 2018)

Anything


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> Baby it's cold outside.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> It's wrong to hope for good things. I should never expect or try to be happy. It only brings disappointment and more sadness. I want to turn off my emotions. They're going to kill me.


You should be happy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> It's wrong to hope for good things. I should never expect or try to be happy. It only brings disappointment and more sadness. I want to turn off my emotions. They're going to kill me.


Hoping for good things is what keeps people going. :hug :squeeze


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

harrison said:


> That's such a sweet thing to say mate - you really are quite incredible.
> 
> And @discopotato - I'm very sorry to hear about your Mum, I don't think I said that before. Eventually this won't hurt as much as it does now ( as hard as that is to believe). And as @ANX1 said so nicely - you can have a family of your own one day.
> 
> Edit: also, I think you probably have the best username here.


:heart Thank you


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My package has been in Eagan, MN for 3 days now.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I didn't realize how apparent the curvature of the Earth is. You can really see it on a clear night on water - the horizon really drops signifcantly. Weird.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Karsten said:


> I didn't realize how apparent the curvature of the Earth is. You can really see it on a clear night on water - the horizon really drops signifcantly. Weird.


That's a trick of the eye. The earth's flat buddy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B
e
e
p


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

B
o
o
p


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I just want to move into a nice log cabin in the woods, with you, a few dogs, and a cat. We can sit on the couch, drinking hot chocolate, and watch the snow come down.

It'll be beautiful... like you.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Ehhhhh


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

The Earth is flat. 
Why is it when you fly above the clouds the clouds don't curve? 
I'm just saying.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> The Earth is flat.
> Why is it when you fly above the clouds the clouds don't curve?
> I'm just saying.


Only on the edge of space (above clouds) do you see that it is round.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hours of prep. Minutes to eat


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@ANX1 That's a trick of the eye. The earth's flat buddy.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wonder how long it will be until I hear back about my xray. If at all.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Black As Day said:


> @ANX1 That's a trick of the eye. The earth's flat buddy.


Round as an apple. :b



Crisigv said:


> I wonder how long it will be until I hear back about my xray. If at all.


:stu

I thought they do thät on the same day.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> :stu
> 
> I thought they do that on the same day.


Depends if they can fit her into their schedule or not. If they are booked, she would have to get it done on a different day.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Aaaaah! Real monsters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Doing the rounds.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Depends if they can fit her into their schedule or not. If they are booked, she would have to get it done on a different day.


Makes sense.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm losing my mind. I know I'm a bit worse than I was before. I want to die.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I so needed these off days phew.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I'm losing my mind. I know I'm a bit worse than I was before. I want to die.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I kinda wish I wasn't born when I was, then I wouldn't have a reference as to how much these times suck.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

@ANX1 this one's for you


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suchness said:


> @ANX1 this one's for you


Hey, oh. :yes

Thanks mate.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Beep beeeep!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

CNikki said:


> Beep beeeep!


That is impressive and awesome. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Saffron (Feb 15, 2011)

Eat natural food baked twice daily
Fill your nostrils up with gravy
Don't drink tea and don't drink coffee
Cover your chin in Yorkshire toffee


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

CNikki said:


> Beep beeeep!


Cute, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

-The Moon gives off it's own light. 
-We are not alone in this universe. Extra Terrestrials are real. 
-The Earth is Flat
-The Sun is a planet
-Niburu is real
-So is The Illuminati and blood sacrifice
-Reptilians!
-9/11 was an inside job
-Nasa lying to us


*Out of breath*





This is not a customize signature for Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> -The Moon gives off it's own light.
> -We are not alone in this universe. Extra Terrestrials are real.
> -The Earth is Flat
> -The Sun is a planet
> ...


You're scaring me.

Sent from my Nibiru Gem Phone using Tapatalk 5D


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I'm feeling a bit out of it again.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> You're scaring me.
> 
> Sent from my Nibiru Gem Phone using Tapatalk 5D


:lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> You're scaring me.
> 
> Sent from my Nibiru Gem Phone using Tapatalk 5D


Whoops.

*Reads your signature*
Sent from my Nibiru Gem.....HA HA! 
I like that; D

This is not a customize signature for Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Tried on every piece of clothing hanging in my closet. Huge pile of giveaways. Huge pile of stuff that's going into a bin because it's too big, but don't want to giveaway just yet. So much space. Still have a few drawers to go through, but that's for another day. Trying the clothes on does bring some perspective to my weight loss because I was just swimming in a lot of them. Anyone need hangers? Lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Time for a shopping spree! Lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I just want to disappear.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Me three.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I just want some mother ****ing fun! I have to get out of this ****ing town. It's like people are either heroin addicts or workaholic DNA replicators! There is literally NOTHING in between and I don't fit in with either. Mainly because they are both deadly serious. Everything around here is done with an almost religious sense of seriousness.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> I just want some mother ****ing fun! I have to get out of this ****ing town. It's like people are either heroin addicts or workaholic DNA replicators! There is literally NOTHING in between and I don't fit in with either. Mainly because they are both deadly serious. Everything around here is done with an almost religious sense of seriousness.


:squeeze I relate to this sentiment. My part of town is all the same stuff, a bunch of alcoholics and drug addicts and people obsessed with work. I'm definitely not going anywhere here lol. Everyone has their "people" by now too, so you don't even really have a chance to "meet new" or make friends or connections. Let's go to sastown funny. pack your chapstick


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I just want to disappear.





twytarn said:


> Me too.


 I feel that. Sorry to hear it but at the same time, I know what you guys mean.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :squeeze I relate to this sentiment. My part of town is all the same stuff, a bunch of alcoholics and drug addicts and people obsessed with work. I'm definitely not going anywhere here lol. Everyone has their "people" by now too, so you don't even really have a chance to "meet new" or make friends or connections. Let's go to sastown funny. pack your chapstick


Isn't it awful?!?!?! I'm languishing away over here!

Everyday is a party in Sastown. The fountains flow with port wine, free pizza everyday, and there are lubricant dispensers on every lamppost(for their very fine bicycles:wink2 Gotta keep em greased!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I want to disappear, with a ****load of zero's in the bank.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I've lost all ability to self sooth. I can't enjoy doing things on my own anymore. My own company bores me to tears. There's so much I could do if I was an introvert. I've had a taste of what life can be like with another person and I can't ****ing stand not feeling that good again.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't think I can go through having something good in my life just for it to be taken away in some fashion or another. I'm screwed up as it is.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anybody know a good photo storage/uploader website like Photobucket? Photobucket is acting funny. I uploaded a photo on the desktop view using my PC but after signing into the mobile APP my photo is no where to be found. Photobucket use to work good but not any more.

Any recommendation? It must be free, have storage, free photo editor, allow me to post a picture link on forums and create new albums. 
And it would be nice if it have a mobile APP.


Do not suggest Instagram.


Thank You: )


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Fun Spirit said:


> Does anybody know a good photo storage/uploader website like Photobucket? Photobucket is acting funny. I uploaded a photo on the desktop view using my PC but after signing into the mobile APP my photo is no where to be found. Photobucket use to work good but not any more.
> 
> Any recommendation? It must be free, have storage, free photo editor, allow me to post a picture link on forums and create new albums.
> 
> ...


Imgur


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@iAmCodeMonkey Thank You for the recommendation. I checked it out. The website look a bit too fancy/flashy for me. 
It feel like a Tumblr. And it seem to lean mostly on recieving likes and comments. 
I just need to store, upload and post on forums. 
And I don't see any code link.

I will consider this website: )
Thank You: )


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The earth is round. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dad sending me a card......guy hasn't been in my life but he doesn't deserve all the blame....I see the effort. We're on good terms though and would invite him to my wedding etc.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

how many memories did you kill to survive


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

BleedingHearts said:


> sushi date with myself












Dang, I haven't had sushi in forever.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

BleedingHearts said:


> hell yeah, and they messed up and sent me an extra order of something deep fried :boogie
> bring on the sushi coma


Ugh, lucky, that's the best kind of extra!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

-I... think I found the perfect job for me for the next few yrs. Hmmm. Don't want to get too excited just yet, but this could really work out. 
-Started watching Being Mary Jane cause I've heard pple recommend it for years, but I kind of hate it even though I like Gabrielle Union. Anyway, i've been off tv for years. At best it's something I play in the background. Don't seem to get into shows past maybe a few episodes.
-The block feature on this site is woefully inadequate. I'm not a block a lot of people person, so if I do block one it means I don't want to see their name every time they post. Sheesh
-Man I crave sweets at ToM. Ovaries just give up. No babies forthcoming!
-I'm about to go through another vegan phase. Every year for a few months like clockwork.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish I was better looking, and that I was charming, and that I could be with you. If I could have those things, I would be soooo happy.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

40 words for emotions you've felt but couldn't explain

Altschmerz
n. weariness with the same old issues that you've always had-the same boring flaws and anxieties you've been gnawing on for years, which leaves them soggy and tasteless and inert, with nothing interesting left to think about, nothing left to do but spit them out and wander off to the backyard, ready to dig up some fresher pain you might have buried long ago.

This feeling is the story of my life


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Should I really have to go out and buy Exile on Main Street if I want to listen to it? I mean, it's on YouTube in it's entirety already. What's so wrong if I want to torrent an uncompressed version?

I do kinda feel bad about pirating music.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_ Sent by the chick who is eating Tapatalk potato chip_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Karsten said:


> Should I really have to go out and buy Exile on Main Street if I want to listen to it? I mean, it's on YouTube in it's entirety already. What's so wrong if I want to torrent an uncompressed version?
> 
> I do kinda feel bad about pirating music.


It's a pretty murky/muddy sounding album anyway. I got the original CD pressing from the 80s and it sounds really bad. Masterpiece though!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> _ Sent by the chick who is eating Tapatalk potato chip_


:haha This was random. But a great reminder to everyone to have regular (happy) bowel movements. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> :haha This was random. But a great reminder to everyone to have regular (happy) bowel movements. :lol


not ALL of them are happy lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> :haha This was random. But a great reminder to everyone to have regular (happy) bowel movements.


Ha Ha: D
I found them on Bing. I laughed when I saw Elmo. I didn't realize I had founded two pictures that were somewhat the same



funnynihilist said:


> not ALL of them are happy lol


Yeah some of them can be mean 

_ Sent by the chick who is eating Tapatalk potato chip_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

This is the longest my nails have been, I should cut them but a part of me wants to keep them.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Same. Mine are getting long. I was thinking about raking them down a female neck. >



Suchness said:


> This is the longest my nails have been, I should cut them but a part of me wants to keep them.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> Same. Mine are getting long. I was thinking about raking them down a female neck. >


It's what I like about them, they feel very feminine. I like flicking them against my thumb. I'd be such a ***** if I was a woman, I'd be flicking them at people "No! No! No!."


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Suchness said:


> It's what I like about them, they feel very feminine. I like flicking them against my thumb. I'd be such a ***** if I was a woman, I'd be flicking them at people "No! No! No!."


A woman actually said I have nice fingernails a couple months ago lol. I can honestly say I have never thought much about them. I usually just put off cutting them until they get annoying then go outside and cut them and let the clippings fly where they may. But maybe I'll grow them for a while. wtf?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> A woman actually said I have nice fingernails a couple months ago lol. I can honestly say I have never thought much about them. I usually just put off cutting them until they get annoying then go outside and cut them and let the clippings fly where they may. But maybe I'll grow them for a while. wtf?


Do it, man. Get in touch with your feminine side.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Do it, man. Get in touch with your feminine side.


Why does it have to be feminine? Nice nails is nice nails haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I knew you wouldn't like that, lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

yeah lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> Why does it have to be feminine? Nice nails is nice nails haha


I have a feeling you're running away from your feminine side. You need counselling asap.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Suchness said:


> I have a feeling you're running away from your feminine side. You need counselling asap.


How about I just have another shot of bourb?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> How about I just have another shot of bourb?


That's it, I'm taking you to Dr Phil. Don't resist, it'll only make it worse.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Suchness said:


> That's it, I'm taking you to Dr Phil. Don't resist, it'll only make it worse.


That douche? No way! :grin2:


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> That douche? No way! :grin2:


Fine, I'll take you to Dr Pill, he's got all the goodies.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Tried on every piece of clothing hanging in my closet. Huge pile of giveaways. Huge pile of stuff that's going into a bin because it's too big, but don't want to giveaway just yet. So much space. Still have a few drawers to go through, but that's for another day. Trying the clothes on does bring some perspective to my weight loss because I was just swimming in a lot of them. Anyone need hangers? Lol


Cool! When do we get to see some new pictures? :smile2:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The internet was made for ..................


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

komorikun said:


> The internet was made for ..................


 finally a question I know the answer to and the answer is porn


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

komorikun said:


> The internet was made for ..................


dopamine hits, which come in many forms...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm trying to get a shared folder to work in virtual box.


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

...Just what I always wanted. A bottle of shimmery vom-vom.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The low point of my week.

DOING THE F_CKING LAUNDRY!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I did my laundry yesterday. I do it once a month. Funny thing is that all the clothes I washed are old shirts that don't look any better when they're clean than they have for the last 15 years. I only wear my good clothes when I go out and look like a homeless person (wearing clean worn out clothes) at home.

I'm not fond of laundry day but am less fond of armpit odor.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

It's no better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> look like a homeless person (wearing clean worn out clothes) at home.


To my surprised, I learned this is the case for many too when I started living with other people. I guess when you're home and not really expected to be seen by others, you just opt for what's comfortable.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> To my surprised, I learned this is the case for many too when I started living with other people. I guess when you're home and not really expected to be seen by others, you just opt for what's comfortable.


 Actually, I think some of my new shirts are more comfortable than my old ones (softer and more breathable maybe) but I don't like going out looking like a bum (even though I am one :lol ). I just don't see any need to destroy new clothes wearing them around the house and washing them often.

I spend a lot of time sitting down and that stains the backs of shirts. Looks awful if you wear that in public (and my parents crank up the heat to 84 in the cold months). Once it gets a stain like that in it, that's not a shirt you want to wear anywhere. And it doesn't take long.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The more I learn about how the world works, the more I want to go live in the forest with the tree people.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I've been watch serial killer/ conspiracy documentaries and the main thing I've taken away from them is that it seems the majority of weirdos are from California (Any Americans know why? Lol)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> The more I learn about how the world works, the more I want to go live in the forest with the tree people.


lol no kidding.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I hate self awareness. It's awesome, but it sux. Especially when childhood is filled with abandonment and your idea of love looks like chasing after people so you're attracted to emotionally or otherwise unavailable people. Someone adores you? Love given freely? Nope. Feels weird to me, something must be wrong with them. But begging and chasing for love? Someone unsure of what they want and you? Yes. That's clearly what I want. Having to relearn every ****ing thing you ever knew is endlessly frustrating.

Eta- when will I learn to stop having convos in the early morning? Also, will this pile of issues ever end? or will one thing get better only to find the next thing underneath for all eternity. Lol this life is already hell.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

What's this, some Taster's Choice moment between guys? You got a fetish for swans? Is that something we maybe need to devote some time to?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I keep seeing someone's fingernails every time I scroll down the Threads on Tapatalk. It is torture. LOL.

_ Sent by a drunken Jaba the Hut using Tapatalk _


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

If this is the last time I will end up seeing you...I hope you have a good one.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

3stacks said:


> I've been watch serial killer/ conspiracy documentaries and the main thing I've taken away from them is that it seems the majority of weirdos are from California (Any Americans know why? Lol)


It's the most populated state? :stu


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

tea111red said:


> It's the most populated state? :stu


I guess but I was hoping for a more exciting reason haha


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Speaking of California...whenever I come across a really bad driver here, I often wonder if they're originally from California, lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

3stacks said:


> I guess but I was hoping for a more exciting reason haha


Maybe all the people and high cost of living in a lot of places has helped make Californians more crazy?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

tea111red said:


> Maybe all the people and high cost of living in a lot of places has helped make Californians more crazy?


I think that's enough to drive anyone crazy. Maybe there's something in the water too


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Having a really ****ty week, now the ants have resurfaced, I know I’m short but come on, I’m not one of you. 

Here’s hoping the bug people actually show up today.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

It surprises me how much residual anger and sadness still springs up in me when I think about them. If the opposite of love isn't hate, but indifference, then i'm still not over whatever that was cause I find myself wanting to stomp and yell lol. Lord, give me indifference.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have the baby until 4 today, so trying to figure out if she should eat again or not. Her mom is in a far town handling business but I have a feeling she won't be back until 5. Long day lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I made Mexican dark chocolate brownies. Yum.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

twytarn said:


> I made Mexican dark chocolate brownies. Yum.


That sounds REALLY good!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

@A Toxic Butterfly, a Mexican dark chocolate birthday brownie cake sounds good right about now.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

the next time you have your coffee black, you'll taste the bitter state he left you in
it will make you weep but you'll never stop drinking
you'd rather have the darkest parts of him than have nothing


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_ Sent by a drunken Jaba the Hut using Tapatalk _


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wish I had somewhere else to vent. I don't fit in here. Sucks seeing everyone else interact so easily and I'm a reject.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> I keep seeing someone's fingernails every time I scroll down the Threads on Tapatalk. It is torture. LOL.
> 
> _ Sent by a drunken Jaba the Hut using Tapatalk _


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fun Spirit said:


> I keep seeing someone's fingernails every time I scroll down the Threads on Tapatalk. It is torture. LOL.
> 
> _ Sent by a drunken Jaba the Hut using Tapatalk _


lol The joys of tapatalk, getting stuck with a strange photo preview on your favourite threads


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol The joys of tapatalk, getting stuck with a strange photo preview on your favourite threads


.....I like fingernails :um. Clean ones obviously but yea I have a thing for guys fingernails. T_T that's so weird isn't it.

*walks away slowly* :tiptoe


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, sometimes it does seem to get heavily chummy in here. But I suppose that's just normal socializing.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> .....I like fingernails :um. Clean ones obviously but yea I have a thing for guys fingernails. T_T that's so weird isn't it.
> 
> *walks away slowly* :tiptoe


I have a thing for women with nice nails so I don't find it weird. :laugh:


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I love this oddball humor, piece of genius editing. It just gets me

/


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Vip3r said:


> I have a thing for women with nice nails so I don't find it weird. :laugh:


:lol Well I think thats more "normal". Or maybe not lol, idk but yea, a guy with nice clean nails is a plus.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol i wrote an entire soliloquy about my bedroom being an art studio and skylights and circadian rhythm and wrinkles and sunscreen. But the point is I am awake at 3:30. Again. But this time I'm not mad. Just switching bedrooms.

I'd love, even though we can't do the full block feature for the many reasons they stated, if we could at least not see user posted, user is on your ignore list, blah blah blah. I just don't want to see the name on my end. Sheesh.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Wish I had somewhere else to vent. I don't fit in here. Sucks seeing everyone else interact so easily and I'm a reject.


You are far from a reject. Try not to be so hard on yourself.  :hug :squeeze

You have to try and push yourself to open up to others about what you like, it makes interaction easier. I know feeling of not fitting in places. If you want another forum to try, check this one out (might be more relatable for you? plus more supportive people there): https://www.alonelylife.com/


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

It was nice to get my nieces and nephews Christmas photos today. Time to add more of them on the fridge!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

rockyraccoon said:


> It was nice to get my nieces and nephews Christmas photos today. Time to add more of them on the fridge!


Aww nice!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aww nice!


It's weird because I'm normally really shy but I totally liven up when I see them. My family always likes to see me with the kids because I guess in a way they are seeing a really happy side of me. The kids call me the tickle monster because I'm always chasing them around trying to hug and play with them, lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

rockyraccoon said:


> It's weird because I'm normally really shy but I totally liven up when I see them. My family always likes to see me with the kids *because I guess in a way they are seeing a really happy side of me.* The kids call me the tickle monster because I'm always chasing them around trying to hug and play with them, lol.


That is so cute! I am similar when I am with my younger cousins and such.:grin2:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent by the CIA, the FBI, IOU, and XYZ using Tapatalk_









Here is another Tapatalk thumbnail that cracks me up 
Someone please replace it


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> Here is another Tapatalk thumbnail that cracks me up
> Someone please replace it


:lol what?! Lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bolshoi Booze.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

boggie uggie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Uber in the rain how fun


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know why but the spelling of sandwich always confuses me. I always want to put an H in there: *sandwhich*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

This is some awfully yummy rice pudding. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope that package comes in soon.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

100 acres of pizza are eaten in the US everyday.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Good Night


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

another douche. Why did I think this one was any different lmao. they're all the same


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Good morning 

Sent from my Nibiru Crystal Tablet using psychic powers


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

0, 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, 34, 55, 89, 144, 233, 377, 610, 987, 1597, 2584, 4181, 6765, 10946, 17711, 28657, 46368, 75025, 121393, 196418, 317811


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Girlinterrupted333 said:


> 0, 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, 34, 55, 89, 144, 233, 377, 610, 987, 1597, 2584, 4181, 6765, 10946, 17711, 28657, 46368, 75025, 121393, 196418, 317811


,514229 :grin2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't wait to die.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Recent conversation I had, summed up:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope I can hold up for a month.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I am somewhat drunk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Getting asked out over msn messenger, those were the days


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

discopotato said:


> Getting asked out over msn messenger, those were the days


And then someone decides to send this annoying bad boy


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

3stacks said:


> And then someone decides to send this annoying bad boy


Oh yesss, or a nudge


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This is it


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A series of screens


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

you don't pull no punches, but you don't push the river


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My mother is noticing my low moods lately. She asked me if I was lonely and gave me a hug earlier tonight. That was sweet of her.

Part of me wishes that it was someone else, but what's done is done. :sigh



Crisigv said:


> I can't wait to die.


 :hug :squeeze



Ekardy said:


> Recent conversation I had, summed up:


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

People think I am a new member but heck I was Black As Day. I changed my name.

_ Sent by restless tiger using Tapatalk_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> People think I am a new member but heck I was Black As Day. I changed my name.
> 
> _ Sent by restless tiger using Tapatalk_


Yes, I thought you were new


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

discopotato said:


> Oh yesss, or a nudge


Haha I'm guilty of trying to annoy people with that


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> Yes, I thought you were new


:doh

_ Sent by Fun Spirit formally Black As Day using Tapatalk_


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Haha I'm guilty of trying to annoy people with that


noooo you were one of the evil ones


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

twytarn said:


> Bored.


You must never break up a marriage unless you're very bored.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> You must never break up a marriage unless you're very bored.


What...? :sus


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:nw The Great Suchness has spoken:nw
:lol LMAO :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

twytarn said:


> What...? :sus


You know, break up a marriage if you're bored. It's from my favourite Russell Brand interview.








Fun Spirit said:


> :nw The Great Suchness has spoken:nw
> :lol LMAO :lol


:haha


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:grin2:


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

discopotato said:


> noooo you were one of the evil ones


Ah yeah I think I was lol. When I was feeling especially evil I would send the dancing pig one and oh god now that I've said that I remember sending it to some girl and she was like "yeah you're immature I'm never talking to you again" and she really didn't so I was thinking why Am I like this?!?! (Worst part is that I'm still like that till this day haha).

Edit: sorry, I didn't mean to ramble lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Today on Tapatalk.........
-____-''









_ Sent from Coast to Coast using Tapatalk gold_


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Ah yeah I think I was lol. When I was feeling especially evil I would send the dancing pig one and oh god now that I've said that I remember sending it to some girl and she was like "yeah you're immature I'm never talking to you again" and she really didn't so I was thinking why Am I like this?!?! (Worst part is that I'm still like that till this day haha).
> 
> Edit: sorry, I didn't mean to ramble lol


What a silly guurl, the dancing pig one was one of my faves! does that make me immature as well? oh well :serious:


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

discopotato said:


> What a silly guurl, the dancing pig one was one of my faves! does that make me immature as well? oh well :serious:


Haha I think what it really means is that you have good taste


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

3stacks said:


> Haha I think what it really means is that you have good taste


Haha if you say so. The dancing pig shall live on in our hearts


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_ Sent from the speeding Frog while texting on Tapatalk_


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

discopotato said:


> Haha if you say so. The dancing pig shall live on in our hearts


Always!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

grummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Trent :heart


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Get used to it guys, it's that time of year.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A bucket of crustys with a side of mac n chaase


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I used to think powerwheels were the coolest toys. I wonder if you can get a DUI drink driving in a powerwheel. =l


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

good insults to use:

irredeemable
punk



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

if time is money, are we worth the time we have spent or the time we have left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

rockyraccoon said:


> Get used to it guys, it's that time of year.


Yes, and also this...


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_Sent from Walmart's greeter using Tapatalk_


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

twytarn said:


> Yes, and also this...


I've never seen this movie. :blank I just know there's a leg lamp?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ekardy said:


> I've never seen this movie. :blank I just know there's a leg lamp?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Attaboy Clarence.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I was blown away with the gifts I received was not expecting anything.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Let's see if the little birdies will eat the all natural peanut butter I put on the deck. They sure do love roasted sunflower seeds.


Edit: Oh no, the crows have arrived.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@kudos06 LOL


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I love Dr. Gabor Mate. I liked him before. Now I love him. Also I don't feel like putting up the extra food yet. It'll be out for at least another half hour.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

**** everyone and **** everything.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Let's see if the little birdies will eat the all natural peanut butter I put on the deck. They sure do love roasted sunflower seeds.
> 
> Edit: Oh no, the crows have arrived.


The crows ate the peanut butter before the little birdies could try it out.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

komorikun said:


> The crows ate the peanut butter before the little birdies could try it out.


It happens like that with a male seagull, where a group of female seagulls or smaller birds scatter when the male seagull lands to eat something.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SparklingWater said:


> I love Dr. Gabor Mate. I liked him before. Now I love him. Also I don't feel like putting up the extra food yet. It'll be out for at least another half hour.


Whats the deal with that guy? Youtube started recommending him to me this week.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This is sick. An electric chevy small block that bolts to a turbo 400...


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> @kudos06 LOL


Sorry for late response mate..... feeling really sad actually..........

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> Sorry for late response mate..... feeling really sad actually..........
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


Why is kudos06 sad?


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Whats the deal with that guy? Youtube started recommending him to me this week.


He's a physician who speaks about how trauma, childhood, lack of connection and stress affects the human body, addiction, mental disorders and how we live our everyday lives. A lot of info about the importance of authenticity and how to get there. That's my best 7:30 am summary.


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> Why is kudos06 sad?


You don't even talk to me mate... i am pretty loney... but it isnt the only reason im sad.........

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> You don't even talk to me mate... i am pretty loney... but it isnt the only reason im sad.........
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


I talk with you.

I don't know which way you expect people to talk with you but it doesn't happen exactly in the way that you hope.

I am sorry you feel this way because I do talk to you.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/sarabr...iland-legalizes-medical-marijuana-and-kratom/

Thailand Legalizes Medical Marijuana And Kratom - Forbes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Over 70% internet usage again


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

that was the partridge family's doesn't somebody want to be wanted followed by edison lighthouse's love grows where my rosemary goes as Kbilly's super sounds of the 70's weekend just keeps on truckin


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd rather sit in the middle of the street and watch the heavens cry instead of reading this promiscuous magazine. I don't want to subscribe.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm not heterosexual, I'm not homosexual, I'm not bisexual, I'm not even asexual. I'm just sexual.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Shall I go on a short walk late at night? Going to check on that skinny orange kitty.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Shall I go on a short walk late at night? Going to check on that skinny orange kitty.


This is like the 5th time I checked on that orange cat since Sunday. Never there. Saw him on Sunday afternoon. Maybe he does have an owner. I swear it seemed he was begging for food from random passerby.

The super duper friendly tortie that has 2 collars on was out and about. Gave her a pet. Surprised she was outside so late at night. She's so sweet.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Are these types of glasses coming back into vogue?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Virgil S Vagimenterson, collector of antique gynecological equipment


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Tapatalk Fact 1: Every 5th thread scroll an ad pop up.

_Sent from Biggie Smalls' dream using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I just keep going and going. Mediate for half an hour, mediate for another half an hour, I think soon I'll be doing two hours.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Life just has to be so goddamn empty.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I surprise myself with how little self confidence and how insecure I am sometimes. Not sure if that makes sense.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Ekardy said:


> I surprise myself with how little self confidence and how insecure I am sometimes. Not sure if that makes sense.


It makes sense. It's kinda how I talk, haha.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably try to get haircut Wednesday :stu.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You never give me your money, you only give me your funny paper


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I want to punch everyone that uses the expression "spilling the tea"


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

discopotato said:


> I want to punch everyone that uses the expression "spilling the tea"


They should replace it with "smashing the potato"


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

discopotato said:


> I want to punch everyone that uses the expression "spilling the tea"


 throw the tea over them


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

True Potato


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Suchness said:


> They should replace it with "smashing the potato"


or peeling the potato.. peeling potatoes to reveal potatoes of truth


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

3stacks said:


> throw the tea over them


You're evil. I like it


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Coupon 
Get a Free Virtual Hug from me using this coupon.
@ my username with the coupon image on this thread to make the payment.
Expire coupons are not allowed.
Coupon. 
Get your free hug today.









_Sent by boat using Tapatalk _


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Fun Spirit





































I am Groot. :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Uniman said:


> @Fun Spirit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. Those are expired. Try again next time. 
lol

Yaw didn't see my phone device brand on my Tapatalk signature^^''


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> Sorry. Those are expired. Try again next time.
> lol
> 
> Yaw didn't see my phone device brand on my Tapatalk signature^^''


I am Groot

Refund. :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Uniman said:


> I am Groot
> 
> Refund. :b


You're not Groot.

*Gives you coupon instead*
^ u ^









_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> You're not Groot.
> 
> *Gives you coupon instead*
> ^ u ^
> ...


I am Groot

Refund hug. :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Uniman You're not Groot.

Errr......^^''

_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

2019 won't be any better. It'll probably be worse.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> @Uniman You're not Groot.
> 
> Errr......^^''
> 
> _Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


I am Groot. :b

:nerd:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Uniman said:


> I am Groot. :b
> 
> :nerd:


You're not Groot.

I have PROOF. I just won't say it. :cry
*Watches you from the shadows*:nerd:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> You're not Groot.
> 
> I have PROOF. I just won't say it. :cry
> *Watches you from the shadows*:nerd:


I am Groot. :b

Just need me pot of......:nerd:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Leprechaun!
*Runs away screaming, coupons left behind*










_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh no, Groot runs. :b


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

There was once a blue heart named Ice
It was asked about by customers thrice
Each of them were shocked at the reply
"Not even on my last day before I die,
Would I sell this treasure for any price."


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

“I like to eat, eat, eat apples and bananas”


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Fill you sauce mushroom fluid drip coming slip fodder
Jill too lost touchdown squid grip gumming slobber
Dill Lou tossed maroon quid Fripp strumming marauder
Which was better than the first album


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey its Kesker: )

Not sure if I want to post the last photo I took of myself this month before the New Year come. Yaw some picture thieves here. LMAO.

_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

twytarn said:


>


That's how you get down.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I like dogs better than cats. Dogs appear loyal and obedient. They stay by your side. A cat has too much of a mind of it's own. They can be mean and feisty and evil LOL. If I had a cat I'm training it so that it can have good manners because no cat is going to be slapping me or having an attitude problem. LOL. No way!

_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> I like dogs better than cats. Dogs appear loyal and obedient. They stay by your side. A cat has too much of a mind of it's own. They can be mean and feisty and evil LOL. If I had a cat I'm training it so that it can have good manners because no cat is going to be slapping me or having an attitude problem. LOL. No way!
> 
> _Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


You need a cat to match your fun spirit otherwise it's a no go.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Fun Spirit said:


> I like dogs better than cats. Dogs appear loyal and obedient. They stay by your side. A cat has too much of a mind of it's own. They can be mean and feisty and evil LOL. If I had a cat I'm training it so that it can have good manners because no cat is going to be slapping me or having an attitude problem. LOL. No way!
> 
> _Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


(Disclaimer: I am a cat person, in case it wasn't obvious )

It really depends on the cat's nature and on the way you raise him. My mom has a cat that she's spoiled from birth. He's lazy, refuses to be held, and gets into trouble when he's bored.

My cat is pretty active, gets along well with other cats, and is pretty obedient. I used to train him to do tricks, but I got out of the habit. He learned how to sit, fetch, high-five, and roll over on command. I can hold him and even cradle him upside-down. He can even wear a harness.

The only thing he really hates is having his nails clipped, but he's never bitten me (even in anger), never slapped me, and never hissed for any reason.

So, in my case, I got a cat with a dog-like personality and that's worked out pretty well


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Suchness how does a cat have a fun spirit like me?: O

EDIT: Aw shoot. I read your post wrong. lol. I'm half asleep



firestar said:


> (Disclaimer: I am a cat person, in case it wasn't obvious )
> 
> It really depends on the cat's nature and on the way you raise him. My mom has a cat that she's spoiled from birth. He's lazy, refuses to be held, and gets into trouble when he's bored.
> 
> ...


*Looks at your avatar*
Oh cool: ) LOL

Ok You have convince me; D
It all depend on the cat's nature and how it was raised. I will get a cat with a dog like personality. Yup. *Nods*

_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> @Suchness how does a cat have a fun spirit like me?: O


:stu


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Fun Spirit said:


> *Looks at your avatar*
> Oh cool: ) LOL
> 
> Ok You have convince me; D
> ...


Pick whichever one licks you. That's how I made my decision


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

firestar said:


> Pick whichever one licks you. That's how I made my decision


Thank You for the advice: )
I will keep this in mind if one day I am able to get a pet: ) Dog first though>____< Gotta get my Border Collie. LMAO

_Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fun Spirit said:


> Thank You for the advice: )
> I will keep this in mind if one day I am able to get a pet: ) Dog first though>____< Gotta get my Border Collie. LMAO
> 
> _Sent from the Toy Factory using Tapatalk_


My Aussie is part border collie. High energy. Be prepared to run around! lol They're wonderful though, super smart, you can teach them all kinds of stuff, it's fun. Hoping you get that dog someday!! ♡


Ekardy said:


> "I like to eat, eat, eat apples and bananas"


 That darn kids' song gets stuck in my head _so_ much, out of nowhere, after all these years!!! It's like child brainwashing haha.

Same with the tooth brushing song.._"Brushing my teeth and it's so much fun but I never let the water run!"_ I always remember to shut the water off because it plays in my head suddenly while brushing my teeth lol so annoying


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

she's crying after every meal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably have to uber for haircut.


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

When he tells people you are his "girl" when you know you are not yet. 
Manipulation


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Instagram followers is like a new currency.
The more you have, the more chances you have of getting paid or offered freebies to promote. Exchange of goods and services.
Not saying that’s everyones goal.

I think only 4 people on here have mine since they asked and we’re good friends on here already.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Ekardy said:


> Instagram followers is like a new currency.
> The more you have, the more chances you have of getting paid or offered freebies to promote. Exchange of goods and services.
> Not saying that's everyones goal.
> 
> I think only 4 people on here have mine since they asked and we're good friends on here already.


Pretend Instagram influencers, RAD podcast tracking -- 1:51 Taylor Lorenz from The Atlantic writes about how Instagram users are promoting items as if they are paid sponsorships in an attempt to raise their profile in front of their peers.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If this was the opposite situation, I’d be so happy for you. I wouldn’t resent you.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Made so many plans for this week and have no desire to do any of them now. Sigh.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

A pancake? In the microwave??? Pretty sure that's illegal, but why not. The microwave, savior of the lazy. Reminds me I forgot to do my vegan baking today. I have to feel inspired. 

Also, I noticed today more of my bait and switch with my feelings. Instead of saying straightforward what I feel, I hide what I really think and feel and substitute with what's more palatable and acceptable. Must tell the truth. I don't mean to be a liar, but I am. Even if I'm doing it because I'm scared of the outcome, I'm still lying. I'm not a child anymore. Truth wins out. Period.


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

Grand Junction


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

When they come to take you down
When they bring that wagon around
When they come to call on you
And drag your poor body down

Sugareeeee


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Lana (Dec 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Lana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lana (Dec 25, 2018)

Suchness said:


>


Nothing Just first picked emoji

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Lana said:


> Nothing Just first picked emoji
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your style.


----------



## Lana (Dec 25, 2018)

Suchness said:


> I like your style.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cili said:


> When they come to take you down
> When they bring that wagon around
> When they come to call on you
> And drag your poor body down
> ...


Just one thing I ask of you
There's just one thing for me
Please forget you knew my name
My darlin' Sugaree


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

How do you get a gif avatar to work? My dancing pizza didn't dance.

_Sent from Mars using Tapatalk_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

0:22-0:24 me when hearing these weird sounds on an ASMR video that was playing in the background:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.























_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## AliceKawaiiDreams (Jan 1, 2019)

Stop overthinking nonsense.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fear has no authority over me.


----------



## Quietguy86 (Aug 12, 2018)

Women keep saying Aww you're so sweet, you're such a sweet guy, or if I compliment them they laugh and say you're cute, sometimes they go Awww thanks. I find myself reading into it, like she s saying get back into the friendzone. I read it as they like me as a friend but they'd prefer my more attractive friend.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

“i want to apologize to all the women i have called beautiful
before i’ve called them intelligent or brave
i am sorry i made it sound as though
something as simple as what you’re born with
is all you have to be proud of
when you have broken mountains with your wit 
from now on i will say things like
you are resilient, or you are extraordinary
not because i don’t think you’re beautiful
but because i need you to know
you are more than that” ― rupi kaur

“do not look for healing
at the feet of those
who broke you” ― rupi kaur

“you tell me 
i am not like most girls
and learn to kiss me with your eyes closed
something about the phrase - something about
how i have to be unlike the women
i call sisters in order to be wanted
makes me want to spit your tongue out 
like i am supposed to be proud you picked me
as if i should be relieved you think
i am better than them”― rupi kaur


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

We need some kind of supernatural thread or a thread where we could talk about the "unknown." Paranormal and urban legend stuff.

_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The past!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> We need some kind of supernatural thread or a thread where we could talk about the "unknown." Paranormal and urban legend stuff.
> 
> _Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


Yeah, make it happen mods!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Yeah, make it happen mods!


Ha Ha: D
One of us non mods should do it. I would make it myself but my threads always die.

_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Ha Ha: D
> One of us non mods should do it. I would make it myself but my threads always die.
> 
> _Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


It needs to be pinned.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> It needs to be pinned.


It would be nice but I doubt it will get pinned^^''

_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

disco. more like potato fiasco


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmmm. I now wonder how many pple have me blocked on here. The most I've ever had on ignore was 3, but none as of now. But if you think about it, I, or anyone really, could theoretically be blocked by everyone on a site and talking to myself (themselves) and never really know it. Well besides quotes, mentions, etc. Still a spoooooky thought. Yells into the abyss. Lol reminds me of a thread title today, do I exist?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I never block anyone on anything, I like to build up a full mental portfolio of humans capacity for anything, I want to know everyone's unique reaction to their individual life scenario.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I should have just gone out, just so I'm not sitting here in a depressed heap. Now it's too late.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I want to learn Mandarin. The more I watch these shows, the more I’m fascinated with the language. 😍


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> I want to learn Mandarin. The more I watch these shows, the more I'm fascinated with the language.


lol that's how i felt watching Korean dramas. I was pretty addicted for awhile.  I love Japanese ones too but seem harder to come by. I subscribed to dramafever & Viki for awhile to get my fix.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol that's how i felt watching Korean dramas. I was pretty addicted for awhile.  I love Japanese ones too but seem harder to come by. I subscribed to dramafever & Viki for awhile to get my fix.


They have some great ones on Netflix. I'm rewatching Meteor Garden though. &#128514; I'm obsessed. &#128518;&#128525;


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Fine, so fine (fine, so fine)
Treasure

_Lost in Space from using Tapatalk_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I just noticed that this thread is posted under "just for fun" Most of what I've posted in this thread and some of what I've read other people posted in this thread isn't "just for fun". Some of it is rather sad.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> I just noticed that this thread is posted under "just for fun" Most of what I've posted in this thread and some of what I've read other people posted in this thread isn't "just for fun". Some of it is rather sad.


Sometimes when a person is depressed they need a place to vent.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Sometimes when a person is depressed they need a place to vent.


Yeah I know. Guess what, I used to get told that I'm not allowed to say I'm depressed in some chatrooms.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> I used to get told that I'm not allowed to say I'm depressed in some chatrooms.


Don't go back to those.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Don't go back to those.


It's been so long ago, I don't even know if any of those chatrooms even exist anymore! What was really sickening is the fact they claimed to be "Christian" and yet never seemed to help out fellow "Christians". :roll


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> What was really sickening is the fact they claimed to be "Christian" and yet never seemed to help out fellow "Christians". :roll


As an outspoken Atheist, I am not surprised they did that to you. Some people love to use religion as a shield for bad behaviour in life.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> As an outspoken Atheist, I am not surprised they did that to you. Some people love to use religion as a shield for bad behaviour in life.


It surprised me because I grew up in a Christian home and was taught not be like that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> It surprised me because I grew up in a Christian home and was taught not be like that.


For some people it goes to their heads I guess, and they end up feeling all superior to everyone else. :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:whip


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

So yea...I'm obsessed. I have been watching endless videos of swing music and dance lately. :|
This has been on my bucket list forever.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> For some people it goes to their heads I guess, and they end up feeling all superior to everyone else. :lol


I think it's a lot more complicated then all of that. 1) People look at the Bible in different ways. 2) Some people try to combine the Bible with psychology, and others try to replace the Bible with psychology. What I found most interesting was the fact that those chatrooms didn't follow the Bible at all. One time when I brought that up I was told "It's because everyone has got a different interpretation" :roll In a nutshell, they decided that a Christian = Positive, and anything that isn't "Positive" is to be kicked out. What is ironic about all of that is some of the easiest things in the Bible to understand tells you to love others and to take care of the poor etc. So even as I am a religious person, I can't understand them anymore then you can understand them as an atheist.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Sometimes I miss having friends to talk to but then it's hard to find other aliens like myself.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Solomoon said:


> Sometimes I miss having friends to talk to but then it's hard to find other aliens like myself.


Greetings earthling!


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Greetings earthling!


Salutations! You wouldn't know a way off this rock, would you?

I tried asking the humans but they're having trouble just getting to the moon a second time.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Solomoon said:


> Salutations! You wouldn't know a way off this rock, would you?
> 
> I tried asking the humans but they're having trouble just getting to the moon a second time.


:lol :haha


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it's kind of amusing this stranger asked my brother the same, random question i asked him earlier that day.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

tea111red said:


> it's kind of amusing this stranger asked my brother the same, random question i asked him earlier that day.


Only enlightened people experience coincidences.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Suchness said:


> Only enlightened people experience coincidences.


they're interesting!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Things went well today, I'm relieved. I honestly felt more at ease in a public place then I have in a long time. Looking forward.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Things went well today, I'm relieved. I honestly felt more at ease in a public place then I have in a long time. Looking forward.


Good stuff. I caught up with some friends today and it went much better than the last time i saw them when I got drunk and felt even worse.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

tea111red said:


> they're interesting!


Everything you experience happens for your own personal evolution. That's why there's no coincidences, unless your enlightened but you've made it by then, lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Suchness said:


> Everything you experience happens for your own personal evolution. That's why there's no coincidences, unless your enlightened but you've made it by then, lol.


yeah. i've heard stuff similar to what you're saying. when these "coincidences" happen, though, it makes me wonder what all is in store for my life and the people i know. kind of puts me on edge sometimes, lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i may have misunderstood part of what was said. oh well.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lala


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I wish I was more like my sister. Thick skin, brave and outspoken. Instead I'm crouched down in a corner, apologizing for my existence


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> I wish I was more like my sister. Thick skin, brave and outspoken. Instead I'm crouched down in a corner, apologizing for my existence


Deep down you are the same. Just need exposure therapy, good outcomes to become more confident.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Uniman said:


> Deep down you are the same. Just need exposure therapy, good outcomes to become more confident.


Good Point :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> Good Point :b


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Uniman said:


>


Haha thank you for the encouragement. I must say..the powerful message intensifies when its all in Swedish :b


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Apples!
Bananas
Strawberries!
Peaches!
Photographs!
Lemons!
Grapes!
Mangos!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Love my elephant seal avi. He's so happy!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Apples!
> Bananas
> Strawberries!
> Peaches!
> ...


Blueberries!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

tea111red said:


> Blueberries!


Ahh, I can't believe I forgot to put that! :b haha

But then, I also forgot to put "toothbrush" too :frown2::boogie


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> Haha thank you for the encouragement. I must say..the powerful message intensifies when its all in Swedish :b


You're welcome.

I blame the Swedish in me and that little pony was the in thing back then. :b


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Uniman said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I blame the Swedish in me and that little pony was the in thing back then. :b


Do you actually have Swedish in you or are you just one of those weirdos that somehow find the country likable?  :teeth


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> Do you actually have Swedish in you or are you just one of those weirdos that somehow find the country likable?  :teeth


As far as I know, two generations back is Swedish (from a Swedish woman) that moved downunder (Australia). I inherited the looks (strong genes).


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Uniman said:


> As far as I know, two generations back is Swedish (from a Swedish woman) that moved downunder (Australia). I inherited the looks (strong genes).


Ohh I didn't know that I bet you look like a Swedish viking then


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I had forgotten completely that Pisces' home is the ocean of tranquility and loving peace. I have been too angry and toxic to the world. Excuse my wrathful attitude, my aqua brother... I could honestly throw a pot of spaghetti at the wall. Not good.


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

A confession, I actually very rarely eat candy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> Ohh I didn't know that I bet you look like a Swedish viking then


I think I inherited the female traits looks wise.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

kandie said:


> A confession, despite my name, I actually very rarely eat candy.


That's just disappointing.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Uniman said:


> I think I inherited the female traits looks wise.


So this is what I will picture in my head from now on.


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Suchness said:


> That's just disappointing.


Haha, I'm sorry


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> So this is what I will picture in my head from now on.


:b

There is a woman on here that is my twin (female twin) looks wise.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Humphrey!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

There should be a thread called "Share your Experience with Social Anxiety" in the "Coping With Anxiety" section. There is a lot of individual threads about people's experiences but it would also be nice to have that one thread where people can go to and share their stories if they wish to not create an individual thread. With this thread you could get a glimpse of what people really go through.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

this has ran through my mind before, actually, lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

funnynihilist said:


> Humphrey!


your user title made me think of this...haha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> this has ran through my mind before, actually, lol.


:O


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

another gem of a title by them.......


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

tea111red said:


> your user title made me think of this...haha.


Haha..good one!

I chose that title because I like things that can be taken in more than one way.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm glad that worked out!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Pokemon cruelty!
How did blastoise get hydro pumps? 
Surely he wasn't born with it. Look at Squirtle. No pumps. Some scientist must have stuck the pumps inside of blastoise. He is a manmade weapon. 
Smh. LOL.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Just because.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Just because.


juana's adiccion?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

tea111red said:


> juana's adiccion?


One come a day, the water will run, no man will stand for things that he had done


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> One come a day, the water will run, no man will stand for things that he had done


nice song.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

tea111red said:


> nice song.


It is.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Where do you keep your wings?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I was trying to mediate but I was feeling sleepy so I couldn't do it properly, I wondered what I can do about it. As I was coming back to myself I saw the ending scene of Vanilla Sky recommended on Youtube so I watched it and it said "Wake up." What an amazing movie, so magical and nostalgic for me. Sometimes I'm scared of falling in love. I know what I'm looking for is inside of me.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

there was a mcdonalds ad on this site (they're on to me) that said "Melt away your morning blues". I read it as "burn away your morning calories" lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Suchness said:


> I was trying to mediate but I was feeling sleepy so I couldn't do it properly, I wondered what I can do about it. As I was coming back to myself I saw the ending scene of Vanilla Sky recommended on Youtube so I watched it and it said "Wake up." What an amazing movie, so magical and nostalgic for me. Sometimes I'm scared of falling in love. I know what I'm looking for is inside of me.


Oh, yeah. I loved that movie, that scene is so nostalgic ♡ I hope you're resting easier :squeeze


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Tired and bored. Gonna find a nice book to curl up with. Do some journaling. Would go on a walk, but it's about to get dark within the next hour. This is when good friends come in handy. 

Reminds me of an old Christina Aguilera song "Somebody's somebody" 

Spending all of my time 
Spending all my time on me 
Where is that someone who 
I can give my time to
Searching for that lover 

Tiring spending most of your free time on your own. I like myself, but not this much lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh, yeah. I loved that movie, that scene is so nostalgic ♡ I hope you're resting easier :squeeze


I haven't been able to watch it in years because of the nostalgia. The way it's directed, it's like a dream and the music just adds to the nostalgia.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Suchness said:


> I haven't been able to watch it in years because of the nostalgia. The way it's directed, it's like a dream and the music just adds to the nostalgia.


Yeah I get that feeling too, with movies and music too. I was telling my brother the other day that a certain movie was on but I couldn't watch it. It had a lot of things associated with it I wasn't ready to focus on and feel. I guess that can sound weird and the way he looked at me he must not feel the same way lol!! I've always been a brain tingles feel type though, certain music kind of sets a euphoric feeling for me I get lost in it.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

If I had a suicidal daughter, I wouldn't give her a bunch of sleeping pills but ok. you do you


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Somehow I need to learn how to let things go. Old bad memories. And be happy.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I signed into my Flickr account a few days ago after 8 years. It seem that I had only one picture upload. A Yaoi. Those were the days. LOL. I deleted it. I don't think I will be using Flickr. It is more for photography images.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I wonder if I should get a Twitter account. There are quite a few people on there I wanna follow (especially some of those that moved from Tumblr due to the staff's bad website coding and management). But I'm not really a huge fan of Twitter either.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

This phone is going full retard on me.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I really appreciate those who take the time out to write out long, well thought out responses that are worth reading here. At this point, I no longer have any desire to bring anyone around to my view, so a lot of the discussion that might have happened just doesn't. Even threads I make I can't be bothered to go back and forth responding and making conversation. The truth is, online interaction just doesn't _do it_ for me the same way as it used to. Face to face convo, phone or even voice chat online is fine. I don't mind **** being really awkward at first, but at least it helps hone some skills. I'm prob gonna start responding to threads with a voice recording.

Eta- for the last 3 days I've been, I guess coming to terms with this. My increased desire for real contact with others and that online in general is no longer enough. Think it's inidcative of healing, but also really ****ing scary to realize. Anyway I'll stop these musings here, cause it's annoying to read stuff about forums not being enough from someone on a forum lol. Like just leave then. I'm trying. I'll at least stop wth this topic on here.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> This phone is going full retard on me.


Maybe it'll win an Oscar.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Maybe it'll win an Oscar.


Yeah, it will.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Yeah, it will.


It'll probably forget to thank me in it's acceptance speech.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> It'll probably forget to thank me in it's acceptance speech.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Suchness Thanks, buddy.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Somebody's phone need to be charge with retarded-ness. It was spotted running low with a 23 year old virgin at 12:26am on Misc. Keyboard Street. Be careful. It is armed and dangerous.



Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Needa go to the weed store. Don't wanna cut down my baby before she is done maturing.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Somebody's phone need to be charge with retarded-ness. It was spotted running low with a 23 year old virgin at 12:26am on Misc. Keyboard Street. Be careful. It is armed and dangerous.
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


What happens now!?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Phone famous. :O


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*Connection Cut*
Your phone just died.

You use the day mode: )
I use the Night Mode. 


Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3% !!!! :eek


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

But what about the juice? THE JUUUUUUUUUUICE!?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Your phone all out of JUICE! 

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Need that JUICE Day and Night


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Time for this caveman to crawl back under his rock. I don't like it out here quite yet.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

encino man


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kratom may be the ultimate bodybuilding supplement. In studies of native Indonesians who used kratom daily, the only side effect was darker skin from working more hours in the sun without all the pain.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

skin cancer


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Really need to work on getting local friends.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

tea111red said:


> skin cancer


How much would you pay to have that kind of vision?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Suchness said:


> How much would you pay to have that kind of vision?


don't really need vision that good. i'm ok w/ my contacts. hehe.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I had a cold around this time last week. Glad it's gone now.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Ekardy said:


>


Is it worth being strange and unusual if you're as good looking as that woman?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ekardy said:


>


:hug:squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nothing wrong with being strange.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

But what if you're so strange that people ignore you?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

People do ignore me, I don't even exist really.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> People do ignore me, I don't even exist really.


They just don't understand the awesomeness of Samantha.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> They just don't understand the awesomeness of Samantha.


Yeah, that must be it. :lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Suchness said:


> Is it worth being strange and unusual if you're as good looking as that woman?


Well she can pull anything off.
I don't mind being strange and unusual, makes me appreciate the people who stay even more.



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug:squeeze


:squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Nothing wrong with being strange.


Indeed madam. Indeed.  :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Actually felt like going out for once but was stopped by a snowstorm. damn


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

What like? Dumby dum dumby dum lol


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

10$ to anyone who will support me now because im feeling lonely as ****.

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

tea111red said:


> skin cancer


https://cdn4.vectorstock.com/i/1000x1000/35/28/sunblock-vector-3453528.jpg


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> 10$ to anyone who will support me now because im feeling lonely as ****.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


I been reaching out to you but I get nothing.

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Chevy396 said:


> https://cdn4.vectorstock.com/i/1000x1000/35/28/sunblock-vector-3453528.jpg


yep. or layers. or staying in doors and taking vit. d. supplements.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> Actually felt like going out for once but was stopped by a snowstorm. damn


This would stop me too -


* *













At 2:46+ is funny. :b

Just got to find the funny in disappointment. :b


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Uniman said:


> This would stop me too -
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Nothing should stop you! You're a Swedish Viking :b

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> Nothing should stop you! You're a Swedish Viking :b
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just amazes me how many people don't know how to manage their money.


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> I been reaching out to you but I get nothing.
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


Wha really?? I didnt receive anything 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> Wha really?? I didnt receive anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


I sent a friend's Request on SAS. You have to go on the internet browser to see it. Tapatalk doesn't show it. Hopefully my request is still there.

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> I sent a friend's Request on SAS. You have to go on the internet browser to see it. Tapatalk doesn't show it. Hopefully my request is still there.
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


Ohh pardon me I'll see it right away

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> Ohh pardon me I'll see it right away
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk




You know how to keep a girl waiting 
LOL 
Have you discovered the chatroom on SAS through Tapatalk? Why haven't I seen you there?!

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The dude working at staples today would have been good in some indie movie.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Are you ashamed of your desires?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Michelle Obama uses a belt sander on her feet.


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> You know how to keep a girl waiting
> LOL
> Have you discovered the chatroom on SAS through Tapatalk? Why haven't I seen you there?!
> 
> Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


Whats that?? 

And you're not a girl, i name you as a muffin from today

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"your identity is giving me a headache"


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blessed are those who can live in their own heads but with a creative outlet
Blessed are those who never question anything in life


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The universe hates me


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Cletis said:


> Michelle Obama uses a belt sander on her feet.


That's so childish and ****ed up to say, I am going to assume you just have a very serious learning disability or some severe personality disorder..


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> Whats that??
> 
> And you're not a girl, i name you as a muffin from today
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


I said did you discovered SAS's Chatroom on Tapatalk?

That is not what my recently upload photo of myself in the Photo Thread said. I'm more like chocolate. Do you like chocolate? 
:rofl :rofl

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk















Where's mah $10?
You still owe me that another 10.
I want that too.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

why is everything so ****ing boring...f**k everything


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

lackofflife said:


> why is everything so ****ing boring...f**k everything


I'm bored out of my brains too, man. Boredom is the worst thing. I'm bored doing nothing with my life, but I'd also be bored trying to find a way of not being bored. I wish I was creative, had a passion I could make money from, to escape this ****. Boredom, frustration and loneliness are all I know.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Pete Beale said:


> I'm bored out of my brains too, man. Boredom is the worst thing. I'm bored doing nothing with my life, but I'd also be bored trying to find a way of not being bored. I wish I was creative, had a passion I could make money from, to escape this ****. Boredom, frustration and loneliness are all I know.


same, i wish there was something fun to do...


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Suchness I give in. 
I'm at 13% I'm charging. 
Anything under 60% is rough. 
45% and under I'm biting my lip. 
13% is insane.









_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^lightweight! You supposed to ride it down to zero!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Never! 
I don't live on the edge.

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You got to ride that **** into the sunset!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> @Suchness I give in.
> I'm at 13% I'm charging.
> Anything under 60% is rough.
> 45% and under I'm biting my lip.
> ...


Not too bad for a first go, the idea is to get to 1% and have your phone in one hand and charger in the other and feel that tension as you see how long you can last, you have to imagine that it's just about to run out before you plug the charger in. Then you sit back and let the relief wash over you, oh man.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^is this some form of edging? :|


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Not too bad for a first go, the idea is to get to 1% and have your phone in one hand and charger in the other and feel that tension as you see how long you can last, you have to imagine that it's just about to run out before you plug the charger in. Then you sit back and let the relief wash over you, oh man.


 
(-___-) 
That sounded.....enlightening. LOL
Ok 
My phone is at 100% now. 
I will try it again: )

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I have to pee really badly but my cat is sleeping on my belly helppp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> I said did you discovered SAS's Chatroom on Tapatalk?
> 
> That is not what my recently upload photo of myself in the Photo Thread said. I'm more like chocolate. Do you like chocolate?
> :rofl :rofl
> ...


Okay ill give you 20$ and then eat you with love because you're a chocolate. do we have a deal miss?

Also, Im coming into the chatroom

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> Okay ill give you 20$ and then eat you with love because you're a chocolate. do we have a deal miss?
> 
> Also, Im coming into the chatroom
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


I'll take the $20 but you can't eat me. I been expired over 26 days.
I like that $20 in 1 ten dollar bill, 9 singles and 4 quarters.

Cool: D See you there.

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> I'll take the $20 but you can't eat me. I been expired over 26 days.
> I like that $20 in 1 ten dollar bill, 9 singles and 4 quarters.
> 
> Cool: D See you there.
> ...


Deal.

But cute chocolates don't get expired. So I eat u 



Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> Deal.
> 
> But cute chocolates don't get expired. So I eat u
> 
> ...


Yay.

Darn. My expire joke backfired. LOL. 
I'll get you next time.

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> Yay.
> 
> Darn. My expire joke backfired. LOL.
> I'll get you next time.
> ...


Your mommys gonna scold you if you don't sleep even after 2 am x33

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> Your mommys gonna scold you if you don't sleep even after 2 am x33
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


Pffff
I stayed up longer than that. 
I can't say that for you. You have a curfew. LOL. School for you. Hey I'll even go with you :rofl

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Ive been up till even 4 am 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I did 6am a few days ago; D

Oh my phone is at 40% : (
*Sigh*

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Take it down to zero!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

^ I'll do it for Suchness but not for you.

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm sure Suchness will enjoy that very much


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

^ u ^ 
He better. 
LOL 

34% now. My phone drains fast.

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No comment :|


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Let it drain, let it drain!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Count down









_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I heard yelling and thought it was the neighbors. Turned out to be some people fighting over a spot on the street to park.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I did it.

I need a new phone. How did my battery go from 0% to 25% after plugging it in?









_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> I did it.
> 
> I need a new phone. How did my battery go from 0% to 25% after plugging it in?
> 
> ...


Wow, you went all the way down to 0%. You have surpassed me young padawan.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

LMAO

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Congretulation!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> I did it.
> 
> I need a new phone. How did my battery go from 0% to 25% after plugging it in?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had the same issue with my last phone. Only that it would drop to 0% after the phone reached below 80% charge. Tinfoil hat time, but I honestly believe that it's an intentional defect to force people to buy a new one every few years.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wish I was a better man,
I'm so confused.
I have no plan,
But somehow I got to stand,
I keep falling again and again,
It gets so old...
I'm not so bold anymore.
I have no plan,
I'm so confused.
Trying to hold the hand of God.
Sin enslaves my mind.
I wish my brain were blind.
I hope that one day I'll be fine.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Guess I need to start peeling myself off of this site, seems to be getting quiet again.

Really need to peel myself off the whole internet actually even though that is impossible since I am pretty much wrapped in its tentacles at this point.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> Congretulation!


Thanks: D



Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, I had the same issue with my last phone. Only that it would drop to 0% after the phone reached below 80% charge. Tinfoil hat time, but I honestly believe that it's an intentional defect to force people to buy a new one every few years.


Wow: O

I believe that too. They know what they're doing>: (
It is only with these new phones because back in the day the flip phone and Black Berry didn't have issues like this. Darn these new phones.

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, I had the same issue with my last phone. Only that it would drop to 0% after the phone reached below 80% charge. Tinfoil hat time, but I honestly believe that it's an intentional defect to force people to buy a new one every few years.





Fun Spirit said:


> Thanks: D
> 
> Wow: O
> 
> ...


Well, Apple admitted to doing it not long ago. Apparently they're going to stop with model 10 and after.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Well, Apple admitted to doing it not long ago. Apparently they're going to stop with model 10 and after.


I'm not really surprised. I had a Samsung, so imagine that it's an industry wide policy of greed, and not just one company. :bah


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sweet Dreams.......mean some of this

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Meditate, go deep within.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Did you guys enjoy that?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, I had the same issue with my last phone. Only that it would drop to 0% after the phone reached below 80% charge. Tinfoil hat time, but I honestly believe that it's an intentional defect to force people to buy a new one every few years.


oh it is. It's referred to as built-in obsolescence, it's triggered to slow down processes and interfere with charging so you have to upgrade. I've watched interviews and investigations into it. Make it so even buying a new battery and charger isn't worth it.

These phones shouldn't be so problematic for only being 1-2 years old. My little Nokia lasted longer than recent phones in memory, (admittedly battery life is so much better than it used to be). Feels like I am upgrading almost yearly. But yeah it's all on purpose, marketing ploys. Like Suchness said apple was known for doing it, the rest do too.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Did you guys enjoy that?


The battery challenge?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

That moon's almost full.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I really wish time will just freeze.



harrison said:


> That moon's almost full.


Total Lunar Eclipse too.
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/science/watch-live-2019s-only-total-lunar-eclipse

Hope I can catch it as it might be my last.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd like to post "I bought rope" in the "Post Here Whenever You Take A Positive Step" thread but I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

We should do more challenges: )
It was kind of fun. Posting my pictures kind of like a challenge but I'm throwing in the towel with that one. I wasn't expecting to be called cute >: (

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> We should do more challenges: )
> It was kind of fun. Posting my pictures kind of like a challenge but I'm throwing in the towel with that one. I wasn't expecting to be called cute >: (
> 
> _Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


Awww, you're the cutest kid I've evaaaaaa seeeeeeeeeeen!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:no
Shouldn't you be asleep? 
LOL


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> :no
> Shouldn't you be asleep?
> LOL


No! It's only 9:32 pm and unlike you I'm a grown up so I can go to sleep whenever I want buddy.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

LMAO 
:rofl :wife :rofl

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> The battery challenge?


Yeah...


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah...


It's tense. You should try it.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I want to disappear


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I want to disappear


Waves my magic wand. poof! I sure wish you would start feeling better about yourself.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I_Exist said:


> Waves my magic wand. poof! I sure wish you would start feeling better about yourself.


If only it was that easy. Thanks.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> I really wish time will just freeze.
> 
> Total Lunar Eclipse too.
> https://www.pbs.org/newshour/science/watch-live-2019s-only-total-lunar-eclipse
> ...


That doesn't sound too good - hope you're okay.

I always wonder if a full moon affects our mental health at all. I'd better remember to take my pills. :serious:


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Wish I could help people more but I’m not ready for it, have to sort myself out first.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You help people without realizing it: )

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> You help people without realizing it: )
> 
> _ Made in China using Tapatalk_


I feel like it's not enough and sometimes people just aren't ready for it.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> I feel like it's not enough and sometimes people just aren't ready for it.


: ( 
It is enough: )
:squeeze

And like you said: some people aren't ready. Maybe it isn't their time to receive your's or anyone else's help. Maybe they don't want help. Whatever that help is.

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah well that's all very well but now I feel bad for saying @Fun Spirit's cute - she is though!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@harrison 
LOL
You came out of nowhere: D

@Suchness don't put too much pressure on yourself. 
Hey, maybe you are an advance teacher. That's probably why some people aren't ready. They may still be at a lower level or something. I don't know.

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

harrison said:


> Yeah well that's all very well but now I feel bad for saying @Fun Spirit's cute - she is though!


Why do you feel bad about it?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> @harrison
> LOL
> You came out of nowhere: D
> 
> ...


The ups and downs of an old soul, haha.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> Why do you feel bad about it?


I thought I saw a post where she said she never thought she'd be called cute - I took it in a negative sense, that maybe she didn't like it or something. I meant it in a nice way.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> The ups and downs of an old soul, haha.


Ha Ha Ha: D
I meant advance as in something like Trigonometry from algebra

But yeah the ups and downs of an old soul. You have it hard : (

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Fun Spirit said:


> @harrison
> LOL
> You came out of nowhere: D


Yeah, I do that sometimes. I'm in stealth mode - plus I'm a bit of a ninja like @Suchness.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i roll.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Cool: D I hope to see more of your ninja moves

Also don't worry about it Harrison: ) 
I'm just not use to people calling me cute^^'' Or anything pointing to my looks^^'' 
It is Ok.

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Fun Spirit said:


> Cool: D I hope to see more of your ninja moves
> 
> Also don't worry about it Harrison: )
> I'm just not use to people calling me cute^^'' Or anything pointing to my looks^^''
> ...


Okay - just so long as I didn't offend you. I would hate to do that.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

harrison said:


> Yeah, I do that sometimes. I'm in stealth mode - plus I'm a bit of a ninja like @Suchness.


Michael Dudikoff was the first American Ninja and we can be the first Australian ninjas.

God this movie was special to me when I was a kid.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> Michael Dudikoff was the first American Ninja and we can be the first Australian ninjas.
> 
> God this movie was special to me when I was a kid.


Looks good mate. I always liked the Bruce Lee movies when I was young.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

harrison said:


> Okay - just so long as I didn't offend you. I would hate to do that.


 : D Far from that: D 

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

harrison said:


> Looks good mate. I always liked the Bruce Lee movies when I was young.


I love Bruce, I'm a huge fan, bit of an amateur historian on him.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


:crying: I'll be lonely until then


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

After seeing some gif of Thumper the Rabbit from Bambi Thumper is........

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

twistix said:


> :crying: I'll be lonely until then


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

25 apples sitting on a chair,
Seeing one fall off would be a nightmare


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> 25 apples sitting on a chair,
> Seeing one fall off would be a nightmare


 That's it. I'm taking your crack pipe away from you.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

3stacks said:


> That's it. I'm taking your crack pipe away from you.


No stop this :b

An apple falling off would be sad haha XD


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > That's it. I'm taking your crack pipe away from you.
> ...


 It would be more sad if it was an apple pie &#128542;


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

3stacks said:


> It would be more sad if it was an apple pie &#128542;


But why?










:lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > It would be more sad if it was an apple pie &#128542;
> ...


 Cause Choo Choo bish


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

@kandie


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey Thomas can I get a lift?

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Jump on. We'll be here and there in no time.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Don't you mean "All Aboard"

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Pick me up on the way too.


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Suchness said:


> @kandie


Haha


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

harrison said:


> That doesn't sound too good - hope you're okay.
> 
> I always wonder if a full moon affects our mental health at all. I'd better remember to take my pills. :serious:


Thanks.

Best do so, or you might turn into a wolf.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Moon beams, give me soft dreams, let your heart stream, lunar light into the night of my mind's eternal fight


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Nervous about a phone call I'll be making tonight


----------



## evolutionpsychology (Dec 27, 2018)

Today I got exposed to a cat phobia cessation therapy. I felt like a child and it became even worse. Not very successful. It was something like that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just bad communication maybe we can still hangout soon though :stu


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> I'm not really surprised. I had a Samsung, so imagine that it's an industry wide policy of greed, and not just one company. :bah


Your avatar and status is adorable.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

The bubbles. The bubbles. The abyss is a flowerbed of the same color as the one that is used in the game of the same time I thought it was a good idea to have a good one for the late reply to the original post on the lights and the other hand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

1 more week.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Your avatar and status is adorable.


Thanks. Sadly though, it's a bit of an expression of how I'm currently feeling.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> Thanks. Sadly though, it's a bit of an expression of how I'm currently feeling.


Ah  I get that. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

A fullness moon
Two stars shining so bright
Clouds passing through in and out
Too bad I couldn't share it with you


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

You don't have to pretend to care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

How strange is it that after all that

We are strangers again.​


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

The dollar store has a website that you can shop from now. That was unexpected.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mom won't be back to possibly Friday....supposed to be getting free rides but hey not stressing. The enemy wants me to get frustrated but nah not today Satan.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

SPIRITO BAMBITO 

:love  :love


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i see more than ever why those crossword puzzles help your brain.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> SPIRITO BAMBITO
> 
> :love  :love


:clap :boogie:boogie :clap

What does it mean?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> :clap :boogie:boogie :clap
> 
> What does it mean?


Those emojis are funny

:grin2::grin2:
I can't tell you.


----------



## GoodHeartedMan (Jan 23, 2017)

*Loser List VS. The Favorite List according to God*

I know about the group meetup and they kept me in touch by sending me emails. I guess that group would be okay for the people who doesn't have Social Phobia, it is bad enough to have social anxiety disorder. Unfortunately i have both. I wished that i could find and meet people like myself with the same disorders but is that possible? It is sad being alone all the time.In my opinion there is 2 lists of people that god made up the favorite list and the loser list. God likes all of the people on the favorite list and he will do anything for anyone to make them happy and give all the good things life has to offer and then there is the loser list where god won't do anything for anybody on that list. Where there is good there must be bad. On a scale there must be a balance in life. People don't understand people like us and why we can't have friends that aren't like us but all i get called is weird,strange,odd,freak all the time because i am afraid being around people and can't communicate with others. I can handle only 1 person at a time. I can't be around guys because i am afraid to be near them since they bullied me alot, emotionally,verbally,physically, and mentally If wishes could only come true. I am afraid that all of my wishes that i want called my bucket list will never come true before i die. It is because i am on a loser list where nothing good will ever come my way. If i ever won alot of money from the lottery i always wanted to help children who are misfortunate like the children on the commercials in the hospital and overseas plus i always wanted to help animals, but i doubt very much if i ever will win any money.:crying:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

It seem that people who are not on my Contact List are not getting through. This is my setting.

















What could be the issue?
Whoever can solve this will win a frog.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Fever Dream said:


> I'm not really surprised. I had a Samsung, so imagine that it's an industry wide policy of greed, and not just one company. :bah


It's true, but I don't think it's a bad thing since it forces consumers to buy hardware that can handle new features that everyone wants in the software. I guess it helps drive innovation.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Anything


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Fun Spirit said:


> We should do more challenges: )
> It was kind of fun. Posting my pictures kind of like a challenge but I'm throwing in the towel with that one. I wasn't expecting to be called cute >: (
> 
> _Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


Aww, *pinches Fun Spirit's cheek*


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You know that post is old right?
:rofl :rofl

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Fun Spirit said:


> You know that post is old right?
> :rofl :rofl
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


You are cute now? :wink2:

PS I'm not stalking you, don't worry :grin2:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

When McDonald's starts delivering Big Macs via drone within minutes, society will fall.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

People coming at me hard today. LMAO:teeth 3 in one day:rofl










SPIRITO BAMBITO!








Poof

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Where'd she go?!


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

hello darkness my old friend


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If you had any sort of idea of the chain of events you started when you tried to destroy my life for being rude to you...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

They should take away the medical licenses of all doctors who prescribe antipsychotics off-label. It's one of the most unhealthy drugs for your body, but they pass them out like candy.

Don't get me wrong, its the only thing that's gonna work on schizophrenia, but nothing else is worth the risk to your body.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Chevy396 said:


> If you had any sort of idea of the chain of events you started when you tried to destroy my life for being rude to you...


BTW, that was about someone like ten years ago, not anyone recent. 

I just realized it seems like I'm talking to someone here.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.
Seizure Warning

* *















_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Rita Ora, Halsey looking amazing on the Victoria Secret catwalk with like perfect vocal performances.

All the girls looked stunning and have great positive energy on the cätwalk even though some looked nervous beforehand.

Good job girls.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ack.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Stop calling yourself my family. My mom was my family. The rest of you are just people I was unfortunate enough to share DNA with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Chevy396 said:


> They should take away the medical licenses of all doctors who prescribe antipsychotics off-label. It's one of the most unhealthy drugs for your body, but they pass them out like candy.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, its the only thing that's gonna work on schizophrenia, but nothing else is worth the risk to your body.


antipsychotics and antidepressants. junk. adderall worked better for my depression than any antidepressant.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Fun Spirit said:


> pic[/IMG]
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


you should put a seizure warning.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

tea111red said:


> you should put a seizure warning.


Done

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> ack.


Ok, what is up?



discopotato said:


> Stop calling yourself my family. My mom was my family. The rest of you are just people I was unfortunate enough to share DNA with
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mom = Queen potato.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

pretty cool.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

:O

Australia day and watching the ceremony with welcoming new citizens to Australia.

Welcome to Australia.

Aussie, Aussie, Aussie, oi, oi, oi.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Uniman said:


> Ok, what is up?
> 
> Mom = Queen potato.


For sure. My guardian angel, queen potato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

discopotato said:


> For sure. My guardian angel, queen potato


Aww, princess potato has spoken! ♡♡♡ :squeeze


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

in the helping profession, one of the most dreaded/anxiety provoking things is dealing w/ family members and their visitors.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> For sure. My guardian angel, queen potato
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:yes



tea111red said:


> in the helping profession, one of the most dreaded/anxiety provoking things is dealing w/ family members and their visitors.


That is true. Seen some get scared, anxious.

But the crisis training kicks in and calmly deal with the problem. At least that is what I have seen.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

JFC repetition compulsion/traumatic reenactment is so real and so ****. I hate it. Same **** over and over without realizing I'm doing it.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Aww, princess potato has spoken! ♡♡♡ :squeeze


Butterfly ♡♡♡

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blossomfluffy (Dec 4, 2017)

Petrichor is my anchor 
*cringe*
It is tho


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Omg I'm so excited! Finally sat down this morn and started exploring discord to figure wth it was about. There's literally a singing channel where you can practice, sing and get feedback, help, prob even some type of non formal lessons. Jesus I'm in heaven!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Next logical step maybe? Hmmm. Feels right. Little scared and insecure


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Uniman said:


> That is true. Seen some get scared, anxious.
> 
> But the crisis training kicks in and calmly deal with the problem. At least that is what I have seen.


it's really draining dealing w/ some of them....having to figure out how to best please them and all that. worrying about not being chatty enough, potentially screwing up, scrutiny, etc. eh...


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

lol









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I hear some people got there dreams, I got mine


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> it's really draining dealing w/ some of them....having to figure out how to best please them and all that. worrying about not being chatty enough, potentially screwing up, scrutiny, etc. eh...


Some just say hi, bye and do their job from what I have seen.

I noticed from observation they are friendly, not too nosey, helpful (ask if need help with family members, if not let them be sort of thing).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Today is the 30th anniversary of Ted Bundy's execution. Ted Bundy grew up in the same town my dad is from.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

looking at pics of mold under a microscope.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I missed a sermon. I have a messy desk. I'm going to download the sermon. Listen while I clean it up.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

There is a Doodle in one of my Comic Stories. He is a newspaper Doodle. His name? Extra Extra. Extra Extra is a walking newspaper Doodle who walks about the Streets of Stick World shouting out the latest headline that is on himself. His starting phrase? "EXTRA EXTRA!" Every so often Extra Extra would tear a piece of newspaper off of himself to give a Doodle who is interested in buying a newspaper from him. Seriously. Off of himself.

Extra Extra report the news. No doubt about this. But just like the news this newspaper Doodle bends the truth. Extra Extra doesn't speak the truth directly. He twist it. He speak in riddles. He doesn't lie. Extra Extra just have a way with words. At the same time Extra Extra isn't allowed to speak the truth directly by the order of the Creator of the World of Exist: Times Himself. Aside from this fact a Doodle would just have to be smart in enough to read between the lines. In this case: read between the fine print. Though the citizens of Stick World are dumb dumbs, too slow and unaware of the latest news being twisted, Stickective Ras, Stick World's only detective seem to be the only Stick Person and Doodle to somewhat be aware and smart enough to figure out Extra Extra's truth. Somewhat because most of the time Stickective Ras herself can't even figure out Extra Extra's truth. As Extra Extra always tell her: "LISTEN."

You can find Extra Extra walking about in the side alley of Stickective Headquarter. An alley in between Stickective Headquarter and Cookie City Restaurant. His best friend is a Bouncer cat called SCRAM!

This is a character from my comic story: "Stickective."

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


That was a nice one. Thank you :hug:

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

tissue + tissue = organ.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

In 90's America the only real terrorism fear was from the IRA. In 2000 it became ISIS. In 2020 it will probably become Nazis. Finally (because then I can get a job as Nazi-hunting sniper and get the biggest headcount of the war).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So much rain next week


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Amon said:


> Bah


:wife


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

@harrison What would you do if you were looking after you wives dogs one day and all of a sudden you became a celebrity overnight?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

untitled and unfinished. circa 2013


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yet even more dreams about people from the past. Like all night. Wtf is my brain trying to tell me?


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

funnynihilist said:


> Yet even more dreams about people from the past. Like all night. Wtf is my brain trying to tell me?


Its telling you to get a friend and chill the **** out 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> Its telling you to get a friend and chill the **** out
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


Well that's easier said than done haha


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

My sister's best friend's father was just sentenced to 12 years in prison for raping & sexually abusing her as a child she's now 22 years old, makes me wonder about humanity again, normies : /


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> @harrison What would you do if you were looking after you wives dogs one day and all of a sudden you became a celebrity overnight?


I'd probably go and get some more Valium.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think we are all hurt beyond being able to help each other.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Many colors in the toilet bowl today.


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

funnynihilist said:


> Well that's easier said than done haha


True tho but if you want to get it done, then im here as a friend 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@kudos06

_Magic magic on my fingers 
Change Kudos into a dancing furry creature_










>>>POOF!<<<<









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> @kudos06
> 
> _Magic magic on my fingers
> Change Kudos into a dancing furry creature_
> ...


Says squirrel language: squirrel squirrel, i love you squirrel

*gives dancing hug*

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> Says squirrel language: squirrel squirrel, i love you squirrel
> 
> *gives dancing hug*
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


Blah
Magic gone wrong 
LOL

*Shoo you away*

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

*Alone kudos sits downn in the rain and starts to tear up*
@funspirit


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Added a nice OG Kush clone to my garden. Exciting!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> *Alone kudos sits downn in the rain and starts to tear up*
> @funspirit




 









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


i wish we could really give each other hugs  thank you so much

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> i wish we could really give each other hugs  thank you so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


 No problem Kudos 
That would be nice
I'll tell you what: the next time someone hug you in real life let their hug also represent me hugging you: )

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> No problem Kudos
> That would be nice
> I'll tell you what: the next time someone hug you in real life let their hug also represent me hugging you: )
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


Nobody actually ever hugged me you know....

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> Nobody actually ever hugged me you know....
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


: (

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fun Spirit said:


> : (
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


Sad life 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

harrison said:


> I'd probably go and get some more Valium.


I was telling Butterfly how you're one of my favourite members and then we came up with an alter ego for you called Manisson (it came from Harisson The Menace), it's like The Hulk but you transform if you don't get your meds. This turns you into a celebrity and you get your own comic and appear in Marvel movies as the main villain. We said that you'd be the realest celebrity, you'd always be out in public treating everyone like your friend and give the realest answers in interviews. Like if you were asked what it's like to be rich and famous you would say something like "I can pay someone to take care of my wives dogs now, bloody hell that was stressful."


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

@harrison in simpler terms to above, you are loved ♡


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

milk duds


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

When you see someone you haven't seen in a while and they've gained a tremendous amount of weight since you last saw them, does that mean they've been eating really well or they started out in pursuit of eating really well and ended up eating really poorly because it's easier?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> When you see someone you haven't seen in a while and they've gained a tremendous amount of weight since you last saw them, does that mean they've been eating really well or they started out in pursuit of eating really well and ended up eating really poorly because it's easier?


ask them what they've been up to?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

kudos06 said:


> True tho but if you want to get it done, then im here as a friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


Thanks bud!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> I was telling Butterfly how you're one of my favourite members and then we came up with an alter ego for you called Manisson (it came from Harisson The Menace), it's like The Hulk but you transform if you don't get your meds. This turns you into a celebrity and you get your own comic and appear in Marvel movies as the main villain. We said that you'd be the realest celebrity, you'd always be out in public treating everyone like your friend and give the realest answers in interviews. Like if you were asked what it's like to be rich and famous you would say something like "I can pay someone to take care of my wives dogs now, bloody hell that was stressful."


Haha - omg that was fantastic. Yeah, I guess I sort of say what comes in my mind when I'm like this. I was actually having a nice chat to these people in the big Apple store today at the mall. Nice people. My wife gets a bit embarassed though and sort of disappears somewhere for a while. 

That was very sweet mate - I can tell you're a lovely guy too.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @harrison in simpler terms to above, you are loved ♡


Thanks young lady. And btw - I think you might have popped up on my Skype thing - I don't really understand how all that stuff works tbh, but it sounded like a username you would use.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

harrison said:


> Haha - omg that was fantastic. Yeah, I guess I sort of say what comes in my mind when I'm like this. I was actually having a nice chat to these people in the big Apple store today at the mall. Nice people. My wife gets a bit embarassed though and sort of disappears somewhere for a while.
> 
> That was very sweet mate - I can tell you're a lovely guy too.


Haha, I think we laughed and chatted about it for like 20 minutes. It wouldn't have been possible without you.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Duke Of Sideburns


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Someone made a comment that Bangkok at night looks exactly like Bladerunner - and it's true. It's a great city - I need to go back and spend more time there.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Watching one of the recent live Fleetwood Mac performances on Axstv and Lindsey Buckingham performing Big Love just...damn. Guy's still got it ♡


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tomorrow should be interesting


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

can be seen on the way to "sin city," heh.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

tea111red said:


> can be seen on the way to "sin city," heh.


Followed by this sign at the end. :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't get comfortable. :bah


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I can't get comfortable. :bah


Try sitting with your legs open.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:um :tiptoe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sus :um


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :sus :um


You know, manspreading. It's comfortable.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> You know, manspreading. It's comfortable.


But I'm not a man. It's not comfy for a woman to sit that way. :b


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

I miss having an online friend that I can talk to about anything and everything.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Got my reverse osmosis water filter installed. The water tastes so good.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> Try sitting with your legs open.


Omg - I almost spat out my tea when I read that.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

harrison said:


> Omg - I almost spat out my tea when I read that.


Haha, it's not bad if it's just you at home.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> Haha, it's not bad if it's just you at home.


Haha, yeah it's just me mate - one of the benefits of living on my own. I'm actually starting to like it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Suchness said:


> Got my reverse osmosis water filter installed. The water tastes so good.


have to wonder what it was like before if it's really good now, lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

stephanie13021988 said:


> I miss having an online friend that I can talk to about anything and everything.


:hug


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

harrison said:


> Haha, yeah it's just me mate - one of the benefits of living on my own. I'm actually starting to like it.


You're doing it right now, aren't you?



tea111red said:


> have to wonder what it was like before if it's really good now, lol.


I was using my dads filtered water but it didn't taste as good, he probably hasn't changed the filters in time but this new stuff is great and cleans out almost all of the bad stuff.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Suchness said:


> You're doing it right now, aren't you?
> 
> I was using my dads filtered water but it didn't taste as good, he probably hasn't changed the filters in time but this new stuff is great and cleans out almost all of the bad stuff.


did the water have a metal taste?

what filter/brand is it?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> You're doing it right now, aren't you?


Nah, I managed to not spit it all out. It's too bloody hot for tea anyway.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

tea111red said:


> did the water have a metal taste?
> 
> what filter/brand is it?


Yeah, he's had a metallic taste. Not sure what brand it is but mine's Shield.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Good grief @SamanthaStrange, lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i remember having a bad headache once.....i ended up seeing flashes of light and a few different colors. i also felt pain.

did i have a spiritual moment and do you think i was feeling the pain of someone else in pain

(i'm being sarcastic)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

speaking of seinfeld.......i like this clip.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't belong out of my house.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> I don't belong out of my house.


Yes you do. Here is a hug: :hug :squeeze


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Yo momz a ho


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Winter Storm Maya.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.
















_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

11:11


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

11:12


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Unlimited internet is over $100?? Thats insane.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I wish Green Day had stopped at Dookie. I can't stand when bands try to reinvent something that was perfect. I remember buying Dookie here in Colorado as a kid and it changed my life. The new stuff is just childish emo crap. Basically, they sold out, but this generation is too brainwashed by political correction to see it.






RIP Green Day.

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No one will ever know how much I hate myself.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Board at werk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

That moment when you're doing something odd and your dog/cat suddenly sees you and you can see that they know it's odd and they don't really know what to do so just just visibly struggle with it and look like they want to run and hide.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> No one will ever know how much I hate myself.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Such high humidity levels in my apartment. Usually 60-70% humidity. I swear one day it's going to start raining inside my apartment. Today is especially bad because it was raining and I've been cooking. Steamed cauliflower for 20 minutes, simmered barley/lentils for 40 minutes, and now my rice cooker is cooking.

I got a new thermometer in addition to my alarm clock, so it's not that my clock is inaccurate. There is a small bit of difference between the two but they are always around the same give or take 5% or 5 degrees F.

Alarm Clock was $30.28.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011RRA20C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Thermometer was $6.52.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004K8RF10/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The humidity is especially high in the morning when I wake up. Maybe due to low temperatures since I shut off the heat at night completely. Often more than 70%. One time even got up to 77%. I take photos of my alarm clock sometimes, so.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Thermometer was $6.52.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004K8RF10/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 I have exactly that thermometer. I would say it's reasonably accurate (give or take a few points) but is slow to respond to temperature changes so if the temp changes like 5-10 degrees it might take it 15-20 minutes to register the right temp.

Humidity seems accurate but I have no way to confirm. I can say this much though. The battery life is awesome. I got it years ago from Amazon and it still has the original battery in it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

karenw said:


> Chocolate


Have you tried raw cacao powder with milk and a sweetener?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

They must put a lot of crap in those little muffins I get sometimes - they're still soft after a few days.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wish I could have gone to the auto show this year. It's been a really long time since i've been. It's not something I'm brave enough to do alone.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

karenw said:


> No but I may do


It's the best, if you love chocolate you will love this.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Motorka.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I_Exist said:


> I think we are all hurt beyond being able to help each other.


Yes. I feel powerless to truly help myself and others.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I neeeeeed this book in my life. Don't want to spend $30-45 though.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

SPIRITO BAMBITO









_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I have decided to not go to the auto show this year (my mother hurt her foot so walking for long periods is hard for the time being), and might stop going altogether. I am not really enjoying it anymore, too many people, and the only things that really excite me there are the exotic supercars.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

SparklingWater said:


> I neeeeeed this book in my life. Don't want to spend $30-45 though.


 I've spent around $60 for a book once! Hey, better a book than a meal out.
--

Edited to say that obviously not everyone can spend lots of money on expensive books. I don't mean to suggest anyone takes food out of their children's mouths or anything like that.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Went for quite a bit of a jog today, over 3.1 km. I was in a bit of slump for the last couple of weeks after I first started getting better but I felt myself getting better today before the jog. Two months ago I could barely run 500 meters, just didn't have the energy and I would have crashed after but I feel mostly fine now. It was weird because my breathing changed when I was jogging, it slowed down and I felt like I could kept going. I didn't even have that several years ago when I was training more, I wonder if it's all the meditating I've been doing because my breathing changes when I meditate. Whatever it is, it's good.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Feels like almost everyone I know treats me with disrespect and ignores me. But I can't say anything because I have to understand their situation. OR I look like a bad person for feeling and saying these things. But the truth is that it happens with pretty much anyone I meet. Which makes me feel like I should just give up on trying to meet new people


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

rabidfoxes said:


> SparklingWater said:
> 
> 
> > I neeeeeed this book in my life. Don't want to spend $30-45 though.
> ...


Yup. You hit the nail on the head. No kids or anything. Just wouldn't be financially responsible atm.

Think the most I've spent on a personal book was right around $60 as well. Now textbooks- Jesus. Most expensive was just over $270.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Felt the stress of the run getting to me so I meditated and felt so much better, mostly gone now. It's amazing how meditating can reduce stress, so much healing potential there.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll go Saturday or Monday.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Suchness said:


> Felt the stress of the run getting to me so I meditated and felt so much better, mostly gone now. It's amazing how meditating can reduce stress, so much healing potential there.


I wish I were better at this. I should be taking advantage of it while I'm on medical marijuana where meditation will be potentiated.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm not crazy I'm an artist who hasn't had any creative outlet for a while.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B
e
e
p


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Chevy396 said:


> I wish I were better at this. I should be taking advantage of it while I'm on medical marijuana where meditation will be potentiated.


Practice and you'll get there sooner or later.


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hope for the best, expect the worst


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I may talk a little ****, but i am the one who is here, not you.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Holy ****, abstract art is easy if you know the techniques.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ok, so artist/cowboy it is. Just like when I was five to twelve. Hmm.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Art feels almost like a scam when i sell it, but i seem to make what people like.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Suchness said:


> Practice and you'll get there sooner or later.


I meant better at actually taking the time to meditate at all. Maybe I will start eating my weed instead of smoking so it doesn't require my attention the whole time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh well


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oof


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

oops, i did it again


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Amon said:


> B
> e
> e
> p


 B
o
o
p


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Despite how lonely I am, I don't think I could ever really handle having anyone in my life. I don't trust anyone, and it would only cause more anxiety and fear.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Anybody gets me banned from here will get a free spider 😉


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


>





komorikun said:


> What is this bull? They don't put actual photos of the clock!? Just some weird, crappy photoshop.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CIGERA-Atomi...ts=p_36:-3000,p_76:1249155011#customerReviews
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Res...t&refinements=p_76:1249155011,p_72:1248916011


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

The giant bee isn't extinct after all. That thing is made of nightmares :bah


----------



## Benedict Camberpruff (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm dead inside


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> The giant bee isn't extinct after all. That thing is made of nightmares :bah


I thought it was a big doobie at first.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Chevy396 said:


> I thought it was a big doobie at first.


omg lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Francis Bacon is my hero.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Remember this movie?! I was about twelve when it came out. Was my favorite movie back then...






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrLHJJ8jcEvRbcQFmSOdbyXKGTyn-taxp


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Feel like I'm too annoying, even for on here. :rain


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Proud I didn't react in my typical fawning, pple pleasing way yesterday. I checked in with myself, acknowledged how I felt and what I wanted, communicated my boundary and it was respected.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Res...t&refinements=p_76:1249155011,p_72:1248916011


 That looks like a lobster claw. :lol

I wonder if it was intentional.

Get a silicone trivet too

I got one like this...










Use it for all kinds of things. They're super handy in small kitchens. I sit the slow cooker insert on it all the time because we have formica countertops and there's nowhere else to put it until I get the rest of the slow cooker out of the way. I usually use it to sit my kettle on when I refill it. I got the bright green one though. Kind of wish I'd gotten a different color. I might get more of them. They're cheap for what they are. You can also use them to grab hot pans and stuff. Just have to watch what you're doing and not get burned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I really need to die.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

His Royal Highness has arrived.









*slipped on a rose petal* 

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That looks like a lobster claw. :lol
> 
> I wonder if it was intentional.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have several of those from IKEA. I mainly use them for placing drinks and hot dishes on.

https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50289517/

I've also been using them for removing pans from the oven but it's a bit precarious since it's hard to get a good grip on a floppy silicone thing. So I want to buy an actual oven mitt or a potholder that has a pocket to put your hand in. But the mitts I see on Amazon are all huge. Like they go half way up your forearm. That's overkill for my purposes.

Look at this. Ridiculous. :haha


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> His Royal Highness has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I bet that is how @harrison is greeted when he arrives in Jakarta lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

So many things I want to do. :sigh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Despite how lonely I am, I don't think I could ever really handle having anyone in my life. I don't trust anyone, and it would only cause more anxiety and fear.


That probably would change with the right person for you.



Crisigv said:


> So many things I want to do. :sigh


Awww. :hug


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Like the plague.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@3stacks Hey Hey no touchy the Royal Path Way:wife 
LOL:rofl 
:wife

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Lol, she's a great character.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ Lol, she's a great character.


haha, she's relatable.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

3stacks said:


> I bet that is how @harrison is greeted when he arrives in Jakarta lol


Now you mention it mate that looks like a good idea. Hopefully they can get it ready in time.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Voting for Bernie will help reunite America AND the world.

Other politics see the world as a war where you have to destroy all the competition.

With progressive politics you realize that sometimes the best thing for you is to find solutions that help you and your enemy both at the same time.

In this way the enemy may even eventually become your friend.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Look at this. Ridiculous. :haha


 We have one of those too but I hardly ever use it. I agree it's a little......unwieldy or something. I don't really know quite why I don't use it. We have the ove glove










Which actually does work extremely well (surprisingly because I think it was one of those as seen on TV things). I use it pretty much exclusively and ignore the massive one. My dad tends to put the ove glove in the washing machine though. Which is annoying because the material it's made of stays damp for a damn week when it gets wet. And besides. Who the hell washes an oven mitt when it isn't even soiled? I could understand maybe if he washed it like once every few months or something but he goes overboard and washes it like 3 times a month. Seems like every time I put it on it's damp and icky inside.

It sucks too because washing it is slowly ruining it and it was the best oven mitt I've ever used when it was new. Just enough protection to where you don't get burned unless you stand there with a hot item all day long. Easy to still use your hand and get some feedback so you can feel what you're doing. Just grippy enough to not drop stuff. The only bad thing about it is (I guess) you're not really supposed to wash it (or if you do, you're supposed to dry it completely and not let it lay around wet for a week). But I don't think most people wash oven mitts anyway unless they get sauce or something on them.

I do like silicone though. Now I'm gonna be looking for the lobster claw when I'm out. It is nice that it can be washed if someone insists. I like that silicone just seems to last forever and you only have to buy it once.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fingers crossed


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i want to be w/ someone who is into health stuff, too.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









_ I Am Yin_


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Goodness at this point I'd pay someone to let me work. I made what I now believe was a poor decision at the beginning of February. Choice was to start a program that would fill my days, but not be the fit I was looking for or to wait til the group I really wanted started. Not sure why I didn't just do that program for the 4-6 wks until the interpersonal group began, better than just sitting around for sure. But then again there were mitigating circumstances so can't be too hard on myself.

At therapy tomorrow we're gonna have to really hash stuff out re work. I don't want to overwhelm and retraumatize, but I have to volunteer, do part time or something now, before full time again. I can't abide all this free time on my hands. No money, not feeling productive. Yea. It's time to dip my toe back in. The safe interpersonal group was supposed to be my dipping my toe back in, but this **** is taking way too long to get rolling.

I mean it's great that I'm raring to go and not having that dissociative/freeze/shutdown trauma response. I don't want to overwhelm myself, but this nothingness is unbearable. I need people and need purpose. Think that's a testament to the work we've done together.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

^Meeting the other interpersonal group facilitator twice next week. Will be able to start the group 2nd week of March. The study will be underway as well. Yes yes yes. Everything falling into place. I'm an impatient little bumble bee.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I just got mail from the IRS stating that they need to verify my identity. I tried doing it online but it didn't work. So I have to call them. And even then, I might still have to go to an IRS office place. Yeah, not intimidating in the slightest.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i have so much anxiety about so many things in my life.

fekjlcjdn hbejigue89gu d9fhwbcnvjeihou89yg73ujefiwhvbe knsldjivhubkrefnchbk rvj ****..


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> i want to be w/ someone who is into health stuff, too.


Try those health supplement stores fitness people go to?

Not sure if bump into someone there?

Just a suggestion, can ignore if want to.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Uniman said:


> Try those health supplement stores fitness people go to?
> 
> Not sure if bump into someone there?
> 
> Just a suggestion, can ignore if want to.


i rarely see anyone that i think is attractive there. i'm not the type of person that initiates w/ people, either, so.....:stu

it is that way for me, in general.......i don't find that many guys attractive/appealing, overall, and don't initiate anything w/ anyone.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh man, those sling shot ride videos are amazing for a laugh.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> i rarely see anyone that i think is attractive there. i'm not the type of person that initiates w/ people, either, so.....:stu
> 
> it is that way for me, in general.......i don't find that many guys attractive/appealing, overall, and don't initiate anything w/ anyone.


Oh. 

So quite shy.



Crisigv said:


> Oh man, those sling shot ride videos are amazing for a laugh.


Sounds interesting. :grin2:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Uniman said:


> Oh.
> 
> So quite shy.


yes, I'm very shy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> yes, I'm very shy.


Awww. :hug


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Continuing work rambling 
* *






SparklingWater said:


> Goodness at this point I'd pay someone to let me work.
> 
> At therapy tomorrow we're gonna have to really hash stuff out re work. I don't want to overwhelm and retraumatize, but I have to volunteer, do part time or something now, before full time again. I can't abide all this free time on my hands. No money, not feeling productive. Yea. It's time to dip my toe back in. The safe interpersonal group was supposed to be my dipping my toe back in, but this **** is taking way too long to get rolling.
> 
> I mean it's great that I'm raring to go and not having that dissociative/freeze/shutdown trauma response. I don't want to overwhelm myself, but this nothingness is unbearable. I need people and need purpose. Think that's a testament to the work we've done together.


Yeaaaaaaa. So this didn't go how I was hoping. I understand her reservations. I understand we're still working on some specific things so that next time I won't be overwhelmed and it'll be on par with where I'm at. I get it. I do even notice the bit of overwhelm in the back of my consciousness and fear I'll go into shutdown. I'm not totally ready to jump back in. But I was hoping the volunteer and part time would be the bridge. She really really thinks I should wait to start interpersonal group, put in a month or 2 then start back on working. I understand that would be the best way to nip this issue once and for all, but reality doesn't allow that for me. There's no kindness and understanding where I am. My sanity is at stake if I'm out of work another 3 months. I should put her on the phone with my mother every time an arguement ensues. Let her speak her through this. (Hmmm maybe I will. I didn't want my mom to ruin my safe place, but if she hears from my therapist there's a specific plan laid out we're working on from her instead of me, maybe it'll go over better. Or even that I'm the one wanting to work rn, but it's against her recommendation and waiting 3 months would be better for my long term career than going back now.) Honestly prob gonna do it anyway by way of volunteering and part time. She'll support my decision even if she doesn't think it's the best route. She was very happy with the women's group thing though. Really great session otherwise.

Eta- Ya know I get it. If I just accessed my internal sense of safety and inner experience properly in Oct/Nov with her, she wants to allow me lots of time in a safe environment to practice it before being bombarded by the real world. But life really just isn't that kind. The last time I argued with my mother all I could think was I cannot do this again I should end it rn. Literally considering suicide to escape. That's where we're at and my therapist knows this. My sanity is at stake. Now I'm kind of pissed and will bring it up again next session cause I need the severity of my situation to be acknowledged and a better plan made that fits my circumstances .


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Bomb threat at work earlier. Oh man...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Too much snow. :bah


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Bomb threat at work earlier. Oh man...


I was in an IRA bomb scare at my cities biggest train station once. My mother and her friend was lucky not to be a victim of the notorious IRA Birmingham pub bombings. I was also on the London underground with "her" when this happened and we had to evacuate at London Bridge underground https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...ntenced-to-15-years-for-planting-bomb-on-tube


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The Trump family should probably start packing to run to Russia. I hear they are building a Trump Hotel there.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_10-15-2018

A disturbance to the Soul that never been felt
Like a lava bursting a redish hot melt
A cup, overfilled, have just been spilt
Like a unsettled mind that couldn't sit still

From the morning sun to the evening moon
A Soul can't seem to stop thinking about.........thinking about
From the evening moon to the morning sun
A Soul must be feeling some sort of...........some sort of

Powerful Connection​_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

The day science begins to study non physical phenomena, it will make more progress in one decade than in all the previous centuries of existence - Nikola Tesla.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Working retail has made me realize how awkward I am when it comes to interacting with other people. I've yet to make a single friend even though I really want to, but I'm terrible when it comes to opening up around people I barely know.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Apartment is always between 55F and 65F. Most of the time it's 58-62F. Let's see what summer will bring.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

How is it March already?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> How is it March already?


i had the same thought today.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's been snowing all day, and it's so pretty.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it was raining earlier today......now it's not. come back, rain!!!!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> How is it March already?


I know aye, time moves so fast these days. It's my birthday on the tenth, make me some cupcakes or send me some Seinfeld stuff.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> I know aye, time moves so fast these days. It's my birthday on the tenth, make me some cupcakes or send me some Seinfeld stuff.


The Collected Works of Bette Midler?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> The Collected Works of Bette Midler?


And ice cream.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Suchness said:


> And ice cream.


Frozen yogurt. it's nonfat!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Frozen yogurt. it's nonfat!


That's the episode where the kid asks his mom "Where's my ****ing cupcake?" :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Frozen yogurt. it's nonfat!


Idk about that, it looks like we've put on some weight. We're gonna need Kramer to get this lab tested.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That's the episode where the kid asks his mom "Where's my ****ing cupcake?"


LOL yes!! Sounds like a mini Samantha haha


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

@SamanthaStrange @A Toxic Butterfly Since we're married I want something special for my birthday, if you know what I mean wink, wink.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Suchness said:


> @SamanthaStrange @A Toxic Butterfly Since we're married I want something special for my birthday, if you know what I mean wink, wink.


Let me guess, gypsies?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Let me guess, gypsies?


All I want for my birthday is some gypsie love.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> All I want for my birthday is some gypsie love.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Haha, that's perfect! Love that song ♡♡♡


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


:yes


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

more snow is exactly what we need. grrr


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Pretty soon we're going to be waiting for about half an hour just for the page to load on this site.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> I know aye, time moves so fast these days. It's my birthday on the tenth, make me some cupcakes or send me some Seinfeld stuff.


So you'll be turning 33 - great age.

My Mum's birthday and one of my sister's was today, 3rd of March.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

harrison said:


> So you'll be turning 33 - great age.
> 
> My Mum's birthday and one of my sister's was today, 3rd of March.


In my early teens, 25 felt like a lifetime away. I thought my life was going to be sorted out and I was going to have kids and all that but now I don't even feel 33 whatever that's supposed to feel like.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

harrison said:


> Pretty soon we're going to be waiting for about half an hour just for the page to load on this site.


The problems on this site are so annoying.....


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

Here's a poem thingy i jotted down yesterday at dinner.

'For one to sail to unseen shores,
One first must grasp the oars,
And like the sailor called to sea,
I must take my first step, verily.

For if i stagnate like murk lies still,
Past the summer until winters chill,
I fear that i will never leave,
Frozen to the underbrush like rotted debris.'

Eh, it's not great but it's a creation that only took a minute to think up, so quality shouldn't be expected. lol


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

The password is Tad-blare-o-puss25


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> In my early teens, 25 felt like a lifetime away. I thought my life was going to be sorted out and I was going to have kids and all that but now I don't even feel 33 whatever that's supposed to feel like.


I wouldn't worry too much about it mate - I think that's probably how a lot of people feel at your age. I know I did. I got married at 30 and my son was born when I was 35 but I had absolutely no idea what I was doing. Everything just sort of happened.

Luckily my wife was a lot more sensible and seemed to have things a bit more under control or else I would have been in big trouble.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tea111red said:


> The problems on this site are so annoying.....


Yeah, the owners need to realise that there are some of us that still use it. Maybe we should try and contact them.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> Pretty soon we're going to be waiting for about half an hour just for the page to load on this site.


I'm thinking they aren't spreading the load amongst servers which they do for high traffic websites. Server gets overloaded with connections and yeah.

Look at how many people are online when it does it, including guests.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Uniman said:


> I'm thinking they aren't spreading the load amongst servers which they do for high traffic websites. Server gets overloaded with connections and yeah.
> 
> Look at how many people are online when it does it, including guests.


That is usually what happens. :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That is usually what happens. :grin2:


:yes

It is like everyone throwing their furniture, etc onto a truck and watching the truck strain under the load. Then complain when the truck breaks down and doesn't get to the destination.

:O


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Uniman said:


> I'm thinking they aren't spreading the load amongst servers which they do for high traffic websites. Server gets overloaded with connections and yeah.
> 
> Look at how many people are online when it does it, including guests.


Reading this is like a throwback to 2004. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

exceptionalfool said:


> Reading this is like a throwback to 2004. :lol


Repeat of history? :O


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

I always wanted to try Gin just so i could be like the doctor from rocky raccoon, today my dream came true. that stuff is delicious


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

novalax said:


> I always wanted to try Gin just so i could be like the doctor from rocky raccoon, today my dream came true. that stuff is delicious


....& the hangovers are to die for &#128521;


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

View attachment 115487


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

You know you're an adult when you enjoy walking around 'home' stores. Just wish I had my own space.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I want to live. :cry


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

blue2 said:


> ....& the hangovers are to die for &#128521;


I dont get hangovers anymore after i figured out the patented novalax hangover tonic


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I may buy some new designer glasses as im short sighted


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Make Way: His Royal Highness has arrived


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

novalax said:


> I dont get hangovers anymore after i figured out the patented novalax hangover tonic


......So no free recipe samples for market research : /


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> I want to live. :cry


:frown2:

Feel the same girl. So many of us are limited and trapped here. :-(


----------



## Alyosha Clarke (Feb 26, 2019)

blue2 said:


> ......So no free recipe samples for market research : /


I'd sign up for that research. :laugh: My hangovers just got worse as I progressed through my 20s.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

What would someone who loved themselves do?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

blue2 said:


> ......So no free recipe samples for market research : /





Alyosha Clarke said:


> I'd sign up for that research. :laugh: My hangovers just got worse as I progressed through my 20s.


buckle up folks because imma bout to drop some knowledge on guys.

step one: take a droplet of vitamin b12 before you go drinking 
step two: drink unhealthy and ruinous amounts of alcohol
step three: drink a few glasses of water when done with the alcohol
step four: eat a burger or just a bunch of bread
step five (optional): get any puking done the before bed time (I skip this step because i can't be bothered)
step 6: wake up and thank me


----------



## Alyosha Clarke (Feb 26, 2019)

novalax said:


> buckle up folks because imma bout to drop some knowledge on guys.
> 
> step one: take a droplet of vitamin b12 before you go drinking
> step two: drink unhealthy and ruinous amounts of alcohol
> ...


Appreciate you sharing the secret concoction. We'll keep it on the dL. I'll have to try the b12 vitamin pre game strategy the next time I plan on getting saucy. Love how step five is optional. :grin2:


----------



## Alyosha Clarke (Feb 26, 2019)

Suchness said:


> What would someone who loved themselves do?


Love others/make others happy? I'm not sure, put value on the pursuit of something meaningful/carry a load, rather than simply the pursuit of happiness. Really good question tbh. Deep thinker you are sir.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Alyosha Clarke said:


> Appreciate you sharing the secret concoction. We'll keep it on the dL. I'll have to try the b12 vitamin pre game strategy the next time I plan on getting saucy. Love how step five is optional. :grin2:


of course, secrets aren't fun unless you share with everyone! I'm very open to royalty checks from my concoction and I do take most major credit cards. the b12 is like a miracle, I drank half a liter of bourbon and I woke up at 8am the next morning (relatively) unscathed lol.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Nature-s...lBCN_da7d-Ie4KPhff794fc3R_2VeREBoCxnQQAvD_BwE

^that's the one i get from walmart


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks @novalax my hangovers are usually not to bad anyway if I stick to my regular spirit of choice with a little bit of mixer & I generally don't puke with it, I usually do the burger or bread routine anyway, will have to try the vitamin b12 though sometime, when I'm drunk water does not appeal to me, though I know it does help &#128521;


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

This guy came up to me at the tram stop yesterday and asked me if I smoked. I said that I didn't anymore but I used to.

He had so many things wrong with him it was incredible - emphysema from the smokes, cirrhosis of the liver from all the booze, plus he had a stent in his neck, and an injury on his leg where a tram had hit him. (he'd bought a house with the compensation he got from that) 

He was happy as Larry though and was lighting up a cigarette as I talked to him.

Jesus, what a character. He was fantastic.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:boogie 48 hours :boogie


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I should have just done it when I was ready that time. Everything would have been over by now. I'm sure I will get to that point again.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Alyosha Clarke said:


> Love others/make others happy? I'm not sure, put value on the pursuit of something meaningful/carry a load, rather than simply the pursuit of happiness. Really good question tbh. Deep thinker you are sir.


Whatever it is, it would come from a place of love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Transportation and solid place to live are the goals.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

78 degrees! Spring is here


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Listen to your intuition


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm showing solidarity with santa by wearing this Santa hat all year, he doesn't stop wearing the suit just because Christmas is over & neither will I.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am quietly the jealous type.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

* *




Lightbulb. Just realized I'm doing it again. I can't stop doing this ****. Someone's annoying me/using me and instead of walking away, I continue having them in my life and complain about it. Then I start feeling disdain for men about them pulling this ****. But truth is, that's been a handful of pple and I'm the one who entertains the bs. I have to set boundaries and use them. I have to say no, enough of this ****, I won't listen to it anymore. There's no reciprocity, I'm not getting anything from this. I'm not a human garbage dump. Why do I get myself in these situations.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Falling asleep to Tom and Jerry cartoons is so good.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

You're watching cartoons?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> You're watching cartoons?


Of course.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Now goodnight, Tom and Jerry are calling.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









Aw Man: (
Good Night: )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Daylight saving times is rough


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Daylight saving times is rough


Tell me about it. We don't need it.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

CNikki said:


> Tell me about it. We don't need it.


Thanks to daylight savings time, I'm now back to commuting before dawn. I hate it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I just wished we'd choose one or the other- permanent daylight savings time or no daylight savings time ever.

The way it is now is the worst of both worlds for me. In winter it's dark by the time I leave work which is really depressing. Then in summer it's light until like 9pm. Because I'm really pale I have to wait until 7:00pm or later to go for a walk otherwise I get burnt.

And you know what I just realized? My coworker mentioned that it's daylight savings time this weekend. And I thought to myself...god that's rather early. I thought we changed clocks late March or in April. Turns out the dates did change in 2007. *I wasn't in the US at the time*, so never heard about the date change. Sometimes I feel like I was in a coma for several years or something.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time_in_the_United_States#2005-2009:_Second_extension

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histo...d_dates_of_United_States_Daylight_Saving_Time



> The bill amends the Uniform Time Act of 1966 by changing the start and end dates of daylight saving time, beginning in 2007. Clocks were set ahead one hour on the *second Sunday of March* (March 11, 2007) instead of on the *first Sunday of April *(April 1, 2007). Clocks were set back one hour on the first Sunday in November (November 4, 2007), rather than on the last Sunday of October (October 28, 2007). This had the net effect of slightly lengthening the duration of daylight saving time.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess I'm just a joke to everyone.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I love that she basically said I'm not perfect, have no expectations, be yourself completely, there's no pressure, no judgement.


Marginally related, but I realize that's why I love this fictional Bob's burgers family. Everyone is loved and accepted exactly for who they are. Exactly how they are. I'm jealous of cartoon characters lol.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I've done my part. At this point I couldn't care less, especially if the problem you have is personally/deeply rooted.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Met someone handsome tonight whose voice I really liked. Was like butter. Nothing will come of it, I'm not looking for it to. I'm just always surprised when I meet someone I'm attracted to irl. A rare occurrence.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't have a cool gif in my gallery to post here: (

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish I was rich... ghetto rich, at least.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

watched this gif while this music was playing, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I just had 2 day old expired milk. I didn't know

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Crisigv said:


> I should have just done it when I was ready that time. Everything would have been over by now. I'm sure I will get to that point again.


Please don't, I still believe in you that things will get easier for you soon. Don't use a permanent solution for a temporary problem.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Fun Spirit said:


> I just had 2 day old expired milk. I didn't know
> 
> _ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


That's more of a rough guideline, there is no way for them to know what factors the milk will encounter and they all affect the exp. date in some way. As long as it looks and smells good you should survive.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Chevy396 said:


> That's more of a rough guideline, there is no way for them to know what factors the milk will encounter and they all affect the exp. date in some way. As long as it looks and smells good you should survive.


That is so true. How would they really know. Thank You for the assurance But if my stomach start to hurt, just so you know I'm blaming you;D

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> watched this gif while this music was playing, lol.


It works perfectly. :O

Just need tyre noise when turns corners. :b


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Uniman said:


> It works perfectly. :O
> 
> Just need tyre noise when turns corners. :b


haha. that dog is so cute.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> haha. that dog is so cute.


:yes

@harrison @silentmemory

Might like that dog as are dog fans.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:stu probably will like dogs that they're used to.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I think silent has a dog that looks similar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Coworker said we can shoot ball and talk about the bible some time hmm ok .


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tea111red said:


> haha. that dog is so cute.





Uniman said:


> :yes
> 
> @harrison @silentmemory
> 
> Might like that dog as are dog fans.


Cute little dog. I tried it with the music too.


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

I hate my mom. I cant wait till i move out.


Other than that I'm just excited for pasta..i haven't ate all day.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> Cute little dog. I tried it with the music too.


:O
@tea111red


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Bellamars47 said:


> I hate my mom. I cant wait till i move out.
> 
> Other than that I'm just excited for pasta..i haven't ate all day.


:hug

That is a spicy metaballa (Jim Carey in The Mask).


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ ┻━┻ 

┬─┬ 

ಠ_ಠ

\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

Uniman said:


> :hug
> 
> That is a spicy metaballa (Jim Carey in The Mask).


Yaaasssss!! I got chicken alfredo and it was so bomb!! Believe it or not but Dominos has pretty good pasta and salads


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Coworker said we can shoot ball and talk about the bible some time hmm ok .


Shoot ball?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Bellamars47 said:


> Yaaasssss!! I got chicken alfredo and it was so bomb!! Believe it or not but Dominos has pretty good pasta and salads


Sounds yummy.

We have Domino's here and didn't know they sold those. Just normally go for wedges, hot sauce.


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

Uniman said:


> Sounds yummy.
> 
> We have Domino's here and didn't know they sold those. Just normally go for wedges, hot sauce.


Oh yeah they sell sandwiches, pasta, pizza, salads, bread sticks, deserts and chicken!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

funnynihilist said:


> Shoot ball?


Basketball, man.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Karsten said:


> Basketball, man.


Oh I got it. Isn't that usually "shoot hoops"?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Bellamars47 said:


> Oh yeah they sell sandwiches, pasta, pizza, salads, bread sticks, deserts and chicken!


Will have to investigate one day when go there again. :yes :O


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

Uniman said:


> Will have to investigate one day when go there again. :yes :O


Where are you from?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

funnynihilist said:


> Oh I got it. Isn't that usually "shoot hoops"?


Either or, lmfao.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Coworker said we can shoot ball and talk about the bible some time hmm ok .


Why am I thinking of Iron Eagle 2? movie where they shoot the basketball. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Bellamars47 said:


> Where are you from?


British colony. One of many in the pacific.


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

Uniman said:


> British colony. One of many in the pacific.


Ive always wanted to go to the UK!! Seems like s much fun...and the guys are so cute!!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Bellamars47 said:


> Ive always wanted to go to the UK!! Seems like s much fun...and the guys are so cute!!


I thought you were in the UK?

Quite nicely dressed in suits, casual, etc.


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

Uniman said:


> I thought you were in the UK?
> 
> Quite nicely dressed in suits, casual, etc.


No im from the U.S. lol!! California to be exact.

Yess!! Idk if its the way they dress, the way they talk or just carry themselves. I love English men .:b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Bellamars47 said:


> No im from the U.S. lol!! California to be exact.
> 
> Yess!! Idk if its the way they dress, the way they talk or just carry themselves. I love English men .:b


Part of my family is from up those ways (North America), part from Europe.

There is quite a few English men on here, @3stacks is one around your age.

Others as well if they make themselves known to you.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Uniman said:


> Part of my family is from up those ways (North America), part from Europe.
> 
> There is quite a few English men on here, @3stacks is one around your age.
> 
> Others as well if they make themselves known to you.


No I'm Jamaican


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Chevy396 said:


> Please don't, I still believe in you that things will get easier for you soon. Don't use a permanent solution for a temporary problem.


I don't believe that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

3stacks said:


> No I'm Jamaican


He is just shy. :b



Crisigv said:


> I don't believe that.


When in that situation it should drive you to solve it.

Sometimes find you can get better pay, etc.

You have the managing experience, etc, just using it.

Might be narrowing it down too much to just retail.

Some people manage something else, not just retail.

Sometimes things like this force you to change.

Life is strange like that.

Stay strong and get it done young grasshopper.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> Shoot ball?





Uniman said:


> Why am I thinking of Iron Eagle 2? movie where they shoot the basketball. :O


Play some ball .

Basketball use to be my life


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Play some ball .
> 
> Basketball use to be my life


Oh, ok.

I find I can't jump as high as I used to but ball handling skills is like riding a bike, never forget.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Come on, Jamaica....


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


>


:O

What is that?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Its a bat ?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It looks like a furry rattlesnake. :lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Uniman said:


> Oh, ok.
> 
> I find I can't jump as high as I used to but ball handling skills is like riding a bike, never forget.


Do some squats and your vertical should come back.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :O
> 
> What is that?


Vampire bat, I think.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Chevy396 said:


> Do some squats and your vertical should come back.


Some do it that way.

But there is some exercises that help with jumping, correct form when jumping.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Uniman said:


> Some do it that way.
> 
> But there is some exercises that help with jumping, correct form when jumping.


Well yeah, you have to work on your form too, but you still need more lean muscle in your legs (I always add in a calf raise with every squat) in order to defeat gravity, and weights are the fastest way for that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Chevy396 said:


> Well yeah, you have to work on your form too, but you still need more lean muscle in your legs (I always add in a calf raise with every squat) in order to defeat gravity, and weights are the fastest way for that.


Best to let them explain it as are experts on the subject -


* *


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Uniman said:


> Best to let them explain it as are experts on the subject -
> 
> 
> * *


It's alright, I don't need it explained. If you don't like weights don't use them. It just takes longer without them.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

> It's alright, I don't need it explained. If you don't like weights don't use them. It just takes longer without them.


Squats, etc builds legs, calf like you said (I used to know some that did it that way), but not the core or form which made a big difference in a game.

It was ēxplained to me that weights alone can restrict movement and need to run around in the gym after weights.

I found vertical leap exercises, form helped more towards learning to dunk. I could dunk after a hard workout session with no weights done before.

I just found a way that worked for me.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Uniman said:


> Squats, etc builds legs, calf like you said (I used to know some that did it that way), but not the core or form which made a big difference in a game.
> 
> It was ēxplained to me that weights alone can restrict movement and need to run around in the gym after weights.
> 
> ...


Ok dude, you were complaining that you LOST vertical height, not that you needed to learn every little thing over again.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Chevy396 said:


> Ok dude, you were complaining that you LOST vertical height, not that you needed to learn every little thing over again.


I tend to talk in shorthand sometimes instead of elaborating.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :O
> 
> What is that?





blue2 said:


> Its a bat ?


Correct.

It's the Eastern red bat. They use those sharp little teeth to eat lots and lots of moths.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_red_bat


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

...what's weird is when I posted, _come on Jamaica_ I had not seen the previous post involving Jamaica. :um


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

kesker said:


> ...what's weird is when I posted, _come on Jamaica_ I had not seen the previous post involving Jamaica.


 we appreciate your support


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Owl with the bright night eyes
Are you lonely when the day dies?

Lion who lives in the dream place
Is the waking strange to embrace?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

3stacks said:


> we appreciate your support


glad to be of inadvertent service


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

kesker said:


> ...what's weird is when I posted, _come on Jamaica_ I had not seen the previous post involving Jamaica. :um


Maybe you saw it out of the corner of your eye without your conscious brain noticing.


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

3stacks said:


> No I'm Jamaican


Ya man


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Bellamars47 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > No I'm Jamaican
> ...


 damn that was accurate. Also that guy has a tiny hand


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Elephants and seagulls swimming in the air


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Elephants and seagulls swimming in the air


 bananas on catfish with helium balloons


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

And a pear tree. :b


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

3stacks said:


> bananas on catfish with helium balloons












This simply isn't on. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

One day at a time


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

$uM PAPAL DUN KNO U CUN USE GROUPON TA BOOK GRATE SEETS FA LESS AHT CONCARTS, SPORTING EVENTS, COMEDEY SHOWS, AND OF COURSE

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH

I WUN U TA PUT DEM BACK ON AN TAKE DEM OFF AGAIN.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Everything you've been waiting forever for will probably never happen and everything you've been dreading will happen before you know it.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Everything you've been waiting forever for will probably never happen and everything you've been dreading will happen before you know it.


Unless you get off your butt and make something good happen.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Chevy396 said:


> Unless you get off your but and make something good happen.


*Unless you try to and still fail.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> *Unless you try to and still fail.


Then you gotta learn from it and try again with a different strategy. Surely you have played a lot of RPG's. If you can make something happen there you can do it in real life.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

How come nobody seems to remember this awesome comic book from the nineties called "The Dark"? Maybe it was not a long term character or something. I can''t even find it online. Just some similarly named stuff.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Chevy396 said:


> Maybe you saw it out of the corner of your eye without your conscious brain noticing.


That's a possibility....but I was listening to _Jamaica Jerk Off_ by Elton John prior to logging on. :shock


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

tea111red said:


> $uM PAPAL DUN KNO U CUN USE GROUPON TA BOOK GRATE SEETS FA LESS AHT CONCARTS, SPORTING EVENTS, COMEDEY SHOWS, AND OF COURSE
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH
> 
> I WUN U TA PUT DEM BACK ON AN TAKE DEM OFF AGAIN.


Lmao I don't know what any of that means but the way you typed it made me laugh


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

kesker said:


> That's a possibility....but I was listening to _Jamaica Jerk Off_ by Elton John prior to logging on. :shock


0_0


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

3stacks said:


> damn that was accurate. Also that guy has a tiny hand


Or maybe you just have a big one??


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Another mod stepped down.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Bellamars47 said:


> Or maybe you just have a big one??


If that was true this wouldn't be the first time anyone has said that to me haha


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

3stacks said:


> If that was true this wouldn't be the first time anyone has said that to me haha


Haha:teeth


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

3stacks said:


> Lmao I don't know what any of that means but the way you typed it made me laugh


lol, i see this commercial probably 10 times a day, everyday. just had to type it out as annoying as i possibly could, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Really need to work on my diet ugh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Floss or tooth pick.

Well I have a tooth to pick with you. :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

tea111red said:


> lol, i see this commercial probably 10 times a day, everyday. just had to type it out as annoying as i possibly could, lol.


Ohh one time watching that was enough for me lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

3stacks said:


> Ohh one time watching that was enough for me lol


it's pushing me to download an ad blocker again, lol.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

tea111red said:


> it's pushing me to download an ad blocker again, lol.


It's not pushing you to download Groupon? Haha but yeah I'd probably get an adblock lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

3stacks said:


> It's not pushing you to download Groupon? Haha but yeah I'd probably get an adblock lol


lol :grin2:


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Meh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I deserve my loneliness.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hate myself so much. I just want to die.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I hate myself so much. I just want to die.


 :hug


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

It's a comedy when you see these dumbasses who have courage to talk **** online but you just know they won't do **** in person. The net is their playground and safe place, they don't know respect cause they haven't been ****ed up for talking ****.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

skedaddle.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suchness said:


> It's a comedy when you see these dumbasses who have courage to talk **** online but you just know they won't do **** in person. The net is their playground and safe place, they don't know respect cause they haven't been ****ed up for talking ****.


One I talked to in real life said they did it for entertainment. They can seem like quite normal people sometimes.

In some cases just as bad online as well as offline.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I hate myself so much. I just want to die.


:hug


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I ended up resigning from my current job a couple weeks ago. Figured it's time for me to try to find someplace closer to home, even if the next place that hires me isn't a slow and quiet one.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Life is so dull. I want to explode into life, out of the dullness.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lately I've been missing my friend a lot. He always had the most interesting things to say, and seemed to be one of the very few, genuine human beings I've met. It felt like he was the only person in the world that really knew me, and still liked me lol. That's rare, and it's just been strange without him.

I don't like myself lately, and wonder if he would still like me. He had the best advice, even when it wasn't always easy to hear. I really wish I could hear something right now. I always wonder how he is and if he's getting through ok. There's so much I want to ask and know. But if he isn't here, then it must mean he's doing better. It has to.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Lately I've been missing my friend a lot. He always had the most interesting things to say, and seemed to be one of the very few, genuine human beings I've met. It felt like he was the only person in the world that really knew me, and still liked me lol. That's rare, and it's just been strange without him.
> 
> I don't like myself lately, and wonder if he would still like me. He had the best advice, even when it wasn't always easy to hear. I really wish I could hear something right now. I always wonder how he is and if he's getting through ok. There's so much I want to ask and know. But if he isn't here, then it must mean he's doing better. It has to.


 :hug:squeeze


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

My alarm is set to Kung Fu.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Can't decide on a show to watch


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Everybody was kung-fu fighting


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug:squeeze


:squeeze Thanks monkey!  You're a good friend too.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Everybody was kung-fu fighting


Those kicks we're fast as lightning HA!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Those kicks we're fast as lightning HA!


:rofl :rofl


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yuck


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> iAmCodeMonkey said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No worries my dear &#128521; &#128578;


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I heard that so called "Sun Halo" a rainbow around the sun is actually Nibiru and sometimes associated with the Kingdom of God. It could be but then again there are so many information saying that this is Nibiru and that is Nibiru. The 2nd Sun is Nibiru etc. The Sun Halo was a new one for me.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

orange cheezel stained fingers that persist overnight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Losing all hope


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> I heard that so called "Sun Halo" a rainbow around the sun is actually Nibiru and sometimes associated with the Kingdom of God. It could be but then again there are so many information saying that this is Nibiru and that is Nibiru. The 2nd Sun is Nibiru etc. The Sun Halo was a new one for me.


Where'd you hear about the Sun Halo?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Where'd you hear about the Sun Halo?


A Sun Halo itself or the whole Nibiru thing?

_Sent from Jurassic Park using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> A Sun Halo itself or the whole Nibiru thing?
> 
> _Sent from Jurassic Park using Tapatalk_


The Sun Halo being Nibiru.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> The Sun Halo being Nibiru.


My Mom heard it from one of her "Underground News" Spiritual person she folllw on Youtube. I forgot who. She then told me.

_Sent from Jurassic Park using Tapatalk_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll sleep on it


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

One week


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

_Look at what I've become
Silly little monster, should have just held my tongue_


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I am going to be a dad. Hard to believe. I need a drink or two, or ten.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I am going to be a dad. Hard to believe. I need a drink or two, or ten.


:O:grin2:


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Been stretching everyday, getting my legs back up there for the head kicks. I was stretching at the park today and an old man came up to me, joking around, trying to get his leg up, asking me how old my legs are. I told him 33 and he's like "I remember when I was that age, that was 60 years ago." So he's 93, damn he looked good. Interesting to think he's almost three times my age.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

$$-&=&-=%6=%-=%6,%-,,,,,%%%-%=6%#@@@353&4-%$5-54-5464=66+7+(!!!;;:*-+(////+'+(*-(*-+*-%#&[email protected]@€^€^¥°¡{{∆∆∆∆∆™°{™°{°®^=®^°\¥\|^&®°=©^=€^=€°=€°=€^=€^=€^=€^=€^°€^°€^°€^°€^°€^°€^°€^=€^°€^°©^°©^°©^°©^°©^°©√°√©¥°©°^©π¥©°©°¥©¥°©¥°©¥°©^°®^°€^°€^°¥°=^°{™°{™=°™=°™=π™=π™=£££££££££££√°°¢¥°¢•°¢|||`~~~~€π{=[×{[==>>>>......¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿℅={π¥^=√©¥°©¥°©¥°©¥°©¥°©¥°©¥°©¥°©¥°©¥°©¥°©¥°©¥°©¥°©°©¥°©¥°€¥°©¥°©¥°€¥°€¥°€¥°€¥°€¥°€¥°€¥°€¥°©¥°¥°©••••€¥¥\\\¢¢√√,,,,,¥¥¥©©©¥°¥©¥°©¥°©¥°¥££~~~€^€^€^€©¥°^=^=°=°™°=======℅=}℅=}℅=}™={™={=


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

¿


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> :rofl :rofl


I respect that _they fought with expert timing_
as you know, that's very important.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

In two minutes I will self conduct


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

the cheat said:


> I am going to be a dad. Hard to believe. I need a drink or two, or ten.


wow!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Naughty word!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Glad that's over with for now.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Go Duke!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kesker said:


> I respect that _they fought with expert timing_
> 
> as you know, that's very important.


Ha Ha Ha:rofl
They sure did

I know right:rofl

@Suchness Why you so bold?:rofl


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Ha Ha Ha:rofl
> They sure did
> 
> I know right:rofl
> ...


What can I say, I'm bold and beautiful.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

tea111red said:


> yuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk


I saw a red car with a red number plate that said "Tea" today.  I thought of you.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Wtf, it's snowing.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Silent Memory said:


> I saw a red car with a red number plate that said "Tea" today.  I thought of you.


haha, how cute.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

BleedingHearts said:


> I know, right? My thoughts exactly lol


It's so dumb


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

That Wall Street was named after an actual wall.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Wtf, it's snowing.


ugh...same here!! everything finally melted, even most of the disgusting ginormus snow piles, and we had a few days in a row of decent weather...but of course, the snow is back again and everything is covered. Looks like spring here will be just as bad as winter was.:frown2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Seriously...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It feels like I have almost no life left in me.


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

anything


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ugh, all sniffley today. Time for a shower.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I realized that the more I don't think about my struggles, whether it be anxiety, depression, schizoidism(not a word), not having friends, etc. the less it becomes part of my life.

The hardest part is being able to find that outlet to make you completely forget about it. It could be a hobby or it could be a person. I'm fortunate to have found both. 

It will get better, believe in it and believe in yourself.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Car Broke, Phone Yes?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Someone build a time machine already.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Going to the park early so I'm going to miss the school zones, I can drive full speed.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Suchness said:


> Going to the park early so I'm going to miss the school zones, I can drive full speed.


Everybody around here speeds in school zones. I get passed all the time. It drives me nuts. I'll speed other times, but not when I'm risking the safety of children.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Everybody come and play
Throw every last care away
Let's go to the mall... today


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

firestar said:


> Everybody around here speeds in school zones. I get passed all the time. It drives me nuts. I'll speed other times, but not when I'm risking the safety of children.


I always try to drive slow even if I don't see any police around just to train myself so I don't accidentally speed. When I was a couple of weeks into my license I accidentally drove fast in a school zone and got 3 demerit points taken away, only had one left and that was taken when at a red light so now I always try to drive at the speed limit.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah :wife


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Barbara Bah


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Someone build a time machine already.


Yeah, time travel is not all that Back to the Future sold us on.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

.
.
.
.









lol. what a difference a haircut makes.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess it takes some form of courage to tell the group one has to go ahead while everyone's still having fun 

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish I weren’t so weird. I need a personality transplant.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

the cheat said:


> I wish I weren't so weird. I need a personality transplant.


Some people like weirdos.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

^^ Weird is good. :eyes


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ She likes fire breathing animals. Does that count for weird?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fly me to the moon, where the craters are that way.

Because John and his digger dug the way.

To a happy day.

Woot, woot.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Some people like weirdos.





Ekardy said:


> ^^ Weird is good. :eyes


Depends on the type of weirdness lol I am the "can't leave the house for long periods of time because of a phobia of having a panic attack in front of people" type of weird. The only people who like that kind of weird are other people who are weird like that.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

i keep screwing everything up


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

When all else has failed and you want to make the most of your Friday night:


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

CNikki said:


> When all else has failed and you want to make the most of your Friday night:


Pineapple Mango vodka with cherry koolaid.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:rofl









_ Sent From Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I need a glass of wine pronto.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm watching basketball.....I don't get it, except they're all really tall.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crickets again.

Four.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> I'm watching basketball.....I don't get it, except they're all really tall.


:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Net ball.

Penalty contact.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Lately I've been closing my closet door in my bedroom after I'm done with the living room. Usually about 1-2 hours before I go to sleep. Something about the closet door being open disturbs me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Lately I've been closing my closet door in my bedroom after I'm done with the living room. Usually about 1-2 hours before I go to sleep. Something about the closet door being open disturbs me.


 Same. I rarely do close it but every time I wake up and see it open I think that I'm going to close it next time and ponder why it bothers me so much.

Well, I know why generally. Because my closet is kind of like a pantry and it's cluttery but other than that....


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

*cough*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am tired. I don't deserve this.

_ Sent from the Eagle using Tapatalk_


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Forever tired. :yawn


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Sunday is the bittersweet day of the week. for some reason its worse than friday


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I organised a social meetup but failed to enjoy it. There is something about group socialising that doesn't sit well with me. People stop asking each other questions, or taking turns, because getting an opportunity to talk (and to show that you're a nice, interesting person to have around) becomes the overriding objective. I end up feeling like I'm an alien anthropologist, sitting on the outside of a soap bubble, looking in.

Giving it another shot tonight, meeting two people. Might be better with two.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Food. Must eat food.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rain better not cut power


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not a fan of Courtney Love as a human being, but I still really enjoy some Hole music. :sus


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Food eaten.

Done.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

"I'd piss on a sparkplug if I thought it'd do anygood."


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

It never hurts...


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm not a fan of Courtney Love as a human being, but I still really enjoy some Hole music. :sus


Yeah, same. She opened for Lana Del Rey at a concert I went to years ago and was pretty weird. But she sang celebrity skin and doll parts and it was pretty cool.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, someone really needs to be Takin' Out of the Medications Threads.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Alright! 
About to watch me some Swamp Thing:boogie


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

BleedingHearts said:


> *More snow incoming
> *


Seriously?!? Mother and I just changed our snow tires out a little while back... so stupid. :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Alright!
> About to watch me some Swamp Thing:boogie


Bayou?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Bayou?


Sure I'll bayou a swamp.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I kind of miss working, but I'm glad I got out of that job when I did. All I've been doing now is reading, writing, and using the computer.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Last week or so I was at a busy subway station and there was a man playing guitar. He didn't have much money from people giving him money, he seemed rather depressed, and he wasn't the greatest guitar player. So I hear him playing the guitar and as I approached him I didn't offer any money to him because I couldn't afford to. 

However, I was able to make out what he was playing and it was The Unforgiven by Metallica. So I walk up to him and I say "nice, the unforgiven by metallica". He immediately smiled--I'm talking a big grin. I think he appreciated that I knew the song and recognized his playing ability more than what he would have received in a monetary donation. Sometimes the smallest gestures goes a long way.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

rockyraccoon said:


> Last week or so I was at a busy subway station and there was a man playing guitar. He didn't have much money from people giving him money, he seemed rather depressed, and he wasn't the greatest guitar player. So I hear him playing the guitar and as I approached him I didn't offer any money to him because I couldn't afford to.
> 
> However, I was able to make out what he was playing and it was The Unforgiven by Metallica. So I walk up to him and I say "nice, the unforgiven by metallica". He immediately smiled--I'm talking a big grin. I think he appreciated that I knew the song and recognized his playing ability more than what he would have received in a monetary donation. Sometimes the smallest gestures goes a long way.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Torborforyorkular

_def:_ shaped like a torborforyork

_His levis were decorated in a sort of torborforyorkular pattern. Everyone agreed they were quite fetching. _


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't want to live inside my own head anymore.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yep.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I feel like going fast.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> Alright!
> About to watch me some Swamp Thing:boogie


Ok, I have to ask. The movie, the tv series, or the cartoon? By the way, the TV series had a good intro.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Karsten said:


> I feel like going fast.


Take me with you.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


> Ok, I have to ask. The movie, the tv series, or the cartoon? By the way, the TV series had a good intro.


The 1982 movie.

They made a Tv series?: O
That does look good! I'm going to try and find it on Youtube.

{Unless it doesn't exist like...... Pokemon Gone Wild. Smh


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Take me with you.


Hop on and hold on tight.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> The 1982 movie.
> 
> They made a Tv series?: O
> That does look good! I'm going to try and find it on Youtube.
> ...


The intro was good, anyways. I don't think the series was as good as the movie.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


> The intro was good, anyways. I don't think the series was as good as the movie.


Yeah usually it be like that: (

Also: I was right. It doesn't exist......sort of. Only selective episodes are found on Youtube: ( I found the tv on Amazon though They want $89 for the last new copy. 
If I had the money I would buy it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Vag


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

-abond!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> Vag


In my country we have saying, the only thing more beautiful than the city of Mehico, is a womans vahina.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Suchness said:


> In my country we have saying, the only thing more beautiful than the city of Mehico, is a womans vahina.


Less smog too


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Pancakes more like pan and then cakes am I right or am I in a fugue state
Yuh yuh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I didn't push people away. It's a lonely life.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> In my country we have saying, the only thing more beautiful than the city of Mehico, is a womans vahina.


Why don't you join us on the 18+ Adult Section?> 
We can have some fuuuuuun. :rofl :rofl


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

people afflicted w/ this.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandiose_delusions


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This day has been dragging.


----------



## CaseyB (Oct 4, 2016)

Did you know, The Grinch lives on the Speck from Horton Hears A Who ^_^
Been looking for a place to share that, figured here is good a place as any lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Keep things simple


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Keep things simple


You post could have been kept more simple


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"Our life is frittered away by detail. Simplify, simplify." - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

There would be an outcry if that was the Vatican but cheers of joy if it was Mecca's Kaaba.

_Sent from Skywalker using Tapatalk_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> You post could have been kept more simple


?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My sleep schedule is getting messed up.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> My sleep schedule is getting messed up.


Are you still working at the store?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Are you still working at the store?


My store is closed, but I've been helping at a couple other ones. I had the week off, but work on Saturday.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

If Willy Nilly married Rough Shod their first child would be named Half Cocked.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

CaseyB said:


> Did you know, The Grinch lives on the Speck from Horton Hears A Who ^_^
> Been looking for a place to share that, figured here is good a place as any lol


Ok, now this is why I come here. I never know what rare diamond of information I might find. :yes


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.








:boogie Go Yoda Go Yoda :boogie
Its your birthday. Its your birthday 
Go, Go, Go, Go
Ha Ha:rofl Let me stop

_ Sent by Red Eyes Black Dragon using Tapatalk_


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

going on a walk (just by yourself with no pet) is so rare nowadays that i feel like a weirdo for doing it. I feel like the whole neighbourhood watch is on my *** just for doing it ; taking the same route again and again someone is going to think I am a problem.. People hate what isn't normal or cookie cutter, i can see it now or maybe im paranoid..Cars passing by and the driver looking at me 8/10 times, and getting harassed by people yelling once in a while from the passenger seat also is kinda weird..


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

my fats are happily multiplying


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The people who seem to have the best luck "detoxing" from the internet are the people who already have a lot going on in real life.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> The people who seem to have the best luck "detoxing" from the internet are the people who already have a lot going on in real life.


 True. If I did it I would just be staring at the ceiling all the time.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I long for the days when I barley have to use the internet again! Didn't miss this crap one bit!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

3stacks said:


> True. If I did it I would just be staring at the ceiling all the time.


That's right! But there are bloggers who do this and basically say "when I unplugged I really started to appreciate my mansion and all the people I'd been ignoring" hahahaha


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> That's right! But there are bloggers who do this and basically say "when I unplugged I really started to appreciate my mansion and all the people I'd been ignoring" hahahaha


Lmao yeah exactly they probably go on expensive holidays while they do it too lol. Plus if they loved it so much they'd keep doing it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Only times I've been done with the internet are when I was basically on holiday with "her". I didn't miss it at all because I was actually living. Not logging into here was wonderful. I only used it to plan trips and watch UFC and some online TV shows with her.

I hate this **** but would have probably killed myself without it tbh.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

This drink I bought is disgusting but I want to drink it because I paid £3.70 for it lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> This drink I bought is disgusting but I want to drink it because I paid £3.70 for it lol


Is it ones of those electrolyte drinks that smells and tastes of musty mothballs and stale piss? lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

3stacks said:


> This drink I bought is disgusting but I want to drink it because I paid £3.70 for it lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete Beale said:


> Is it ones of those electrolyte drinks that smells and tastes of musty mothballs and stale piss? lol


Nah was this


funnynihilist said:


>


Lmao


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

my laptop almost broke today and i almost lost everything lol. its alive though. phew.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Suffer in silence


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Sidekick training is tough, if you want to be next level you really have to work hard at it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope they don't ring the door bell.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Hope they don't ring the door bell.


Jehovah Witness?

_ Sent by Red Eyes Black Dragon using Tapatalk_


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fun Spirit said:


> Jehovah Witness?
> 
> _ Sent by Red Eyes Black Dragon using Tapatalk_


LMAO ♡ thanks for the laugh today girl. I needed it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> Jehovah Witness?
> 
> _ Sent by Red Eyes Black Dragon using Tapatalk_


Nah my church is going around today spreading the gospel in neighborhoods I meant to take off today to go with them. Would be so awkward if they came to my house....eek.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> LMAO ♡ thanks for the laugh today girl. I needed it.


Ha Ha You're Welcome



Kevin001 said:


> Nah my church is going around today spreading the gospel in neighborhoods I meant to take off today to go with them. Would be so awkward if they came to my house....eek.


Oh: (
You should do what we do when Jehovah Witnesses and Sale people come knocking at our door. Turn off the lights and pretend you're not home. {Joking}

If they do stop by you don't technically have....to.....answer But I know you wouldn't quite to that

_ Sent by Red Eyes Black Dragon using Tapatalk_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Is it too much to hope that something actually transpires as I desire it too?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Is it too much to hope that something actually transpires as I desire it too?


No, sometimes that can be a motivator for change. .:rub


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I want to see this.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

3am but I'm not that tired.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

^ 
Forgot to show you this :blank


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ekardy said:


> ^
> Forgot to show you this :blank


:eek :haha

I don't like Peeps to begin with though. :um


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :eek :haha
> 
> I don't like Peeps to begin with though. :um


:con Am I the only one that likes Peeps? A lot of people say they don't like them. 
It's so lonely in my little Peeps Island.

:lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ekardy said:


> :con Am I the only one that likes Peeps? A lot of people say they don't like them.
> It's so lonely in my little Peeps Island.
> 
> :lol


Well they certainly make millions of the things, so somebody must like them.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well they certainly make millions of the things, so somebody must like them.


:um

*Hides stash of Peeps in garage.*


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I always feel so out of place here. Especially when people start a conversation based off a post I made. It feels so awkward to respond.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm a wise man of the Earth, we don't have a leader but a group of wise people. I can speak and make decisions for our world. We help many people but don't mistake our kindness for weakness because we will **** you up if we have to.


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

There was a fire at one of the houses near mine today. I don't know if anybody was hospitalized yet but the fire is out completely now. I'd smelled the smoke before anybody else in my family did but my mom was the one who looked out the window and saw the smoke outside.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Suchness said:


> I'm a wise man of the Earth, we don't have a leader but a group of wise people. I can speak and make decisions for our world. We help many people but don't mistake our kindness for weakness because we will **** you up if we have to.


are you schizophrenic? seriously.....


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.









Old skool.

_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I can see myself travelling to toehr worlds as a representative of planet Earth, cracking jokes, sharing my funny stories from back on Earth, training and sparring with martial artists and of course having sex with the cute alien chicks. Yeah, that's my kind of life.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> :um
> 
> *Hides stash of Peeps in garage.*


Can I ask you what peeps are? I've never heard of those. Are they sweets?

Also, why don't we have them here. :serious:

I want one.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Also, it's pretty annoying when you go down to the shop for a few groceries and forget the coffee.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


I love Jessica Alba in Dark Angel. When I went to Sweden I got my dad to record the show for me on tape. Good old days.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

harrison said:


> Can I ask you what peeps are? I've never heard of those. Are they sweets?
> 
> Also, why don't we have them here. :serious:
> 
> I want one.


They're marshmallow goodness coated in sugar. 
One of the things (aside from Cadbury eggs) I look forward to during Easter.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> They're marshmallow goodness coated in sugar.
> One of the things (aside from Cadbury eggs) I look forward to during Easter.


Oh My God - now I _really_ want one!

I _love_ marshmellows. :O

(thanks for the photo too btw - that's very cute)


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tea111red said:


> lol


Oh man - that's funny.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

For some reason marshmellows made me think of pillows.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

pillow talk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

harrison said:


> Oh man - that's funny.


she may have grave's disease.......oops.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> I can see myself travelling to toehr worlds as a representative of planet Earth, cracking jokes, sharing my funny stories from back on Earth, training and sparring with martial artists and of course having sex with the cute alien chicks. Yeah, that's my kind of life.


Juuuuuust like this guy.









_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tea111red said:


> she may have grave's disease.......oops.


Oh okay - yeah I wondered for a sec if it was real or not. But then I thought it was just some funny gif someone had made. It's okay - we didn't mean to laugh at her.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

harrison said:


> It's okay - we didn't mean to laugh at her.


yep, .


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Juuuuuust like this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's me in about 30 years, a real life Jedi.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> That's me in about 30 years, a real life Jedi.












_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120320610591178752


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

harrison said:


> For some reason marshmellows made me think of pillows.


Looks like a sticky pillow...


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

harrison said:


> tea111red said:
> 
> 
> > she may have grave's disease.......oops.
> ...


I've read enough about you to know you're not mean like that. I thought it was funny too.

tea111red, thank you for bringing it up... I never thought about it like that.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hopeful12 said:


> Looks like a sticky pillow...


That's a very funny scene - but the movie as a whole is actually a bit sad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My good old Mr Coffee 12 cup that I loved so much for so long is badly in need of being retired. Hell, even new tires can't save this thing. It's got a stink in it that won't quit. I've tried everything and I'm giving up on it and getting rid of it. At some point, my dad started brewing different flavors of coffee in it and I didn't know it. Like cherry and hazelnut and so forth I wouldn't be surprised if that's what gave it that tainted smell but whatever it is, that thing is done.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am seeing 5's again. It slacked up but now it came back.

_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> I am seeing 5's again. It slacked up but now it came back.
> 
> _Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


High five to that!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Way too lazy to watch videos posted by people here or the ones my sister texts/emails me sometimes unless they are less than 3 minutes. Time is limited.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I feel like I'm just an empty shell. I don't know who I am or what I want for my life. I don't know what will make me happy. I cry when I think of my young self. I'm so sorry I failed you. You deserved better. You were supposed to overcome it all, but instead you got worse. I'm so sorry.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I felt so much, that I started to feel nothing.


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Just took neighbour’s puppy dog for a walk. Gorgeous!!! 😊


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

harrison said:


> Hopeful12 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a sticky pillow...
> ...


Yes, it is, I agree. Forgive me, I thought you were referring to a marshmallow reference by Persephone The Dread on this forum a few days ago re Brooklyn 99.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hopeful12 said:


> Yes, it is, I agree. Forgive me, I thought you were referring to a marshmallow reference by Persephone The Dread on this forum a few days ago re Brooklyn 99.


That's okay - no, I must have missed that post.

I think it was just the sound of the words - my mind is a bit odd sometimes.


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Snap &#128512; Mine too. I just assumed you'd seen it.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hopeful12 said:


> Just took *neighbour*'s puppy dog for a walk. Gorgeous!!! &#128522;


If you're in Melbourne I know where there's a very cute labrador that will let you walk him any time you feel like it.  (and it will save me going up to my wife's house all the time.)

(you're either British or Australian if you spell 'neighbour' like that)


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

harrison said:


> Hopeful12 said:
> 
> 
> > Just took *neighbour*'s puppy dog for a walk. Gorgeous!!! &#128522;
> ...


Lol... love animals. Live in Qld. From an English-settled country overseas. (I don't want to say too much - someone I whinge about might be on this forum too)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

When is lying okay? If you’re dating someone for a month, and you’ve talked about not being interested in seeing other people, but it’s still not an “official” relationship... can you lie and go have sex with other people? 

Asking for a friend.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hopeful12 said:


> Lol... love animals. Live in Qld. From an English-settled country overseas. (I don't want to say too much - someone I whinge about might be on this forum too)


My Dad lived a long time up in Queensland - Brisbane, then up on the Sunshine Coast.

I wouldn't worry too much - everyone seems to have left now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> When is lying okay? If you're dating someone for a month, and you've talked about not being interested in seeing other people, but it's still not an "official" relationship... can you lie and go have sex with other people?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


That is a huge grey area seeing as it has only been a month, however I personally would never lie to someone like that. That is low.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That is a huge gray area seeing as it has only been a month, however I personally would never lie to someone like that. That is low.


I personally believe lying is lying. That said, even if it was okay of her to lie like that, a week before things were "official", she still lied, right? It might not qualify as cheating, but it still proved how easily she can lie. That's gonna be a problem. My friend doesn't know what to do.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I personally believe lying is lying. That said, even if it was okay of her to lie like that, a week before things were "official", she still lied, right? It might not qualify as cheating, but it still proved how easily she can lie. That's gonna be a problem. My friend doesn't know what to do.


If I was your friend in that kind of a situation with a woman, I would drop her immediately and not look back. The signs of dishonesty are there LONG before someone cheats on their partner. When someone is able to lie and deceive someone about the "small things" that easily, they usually can do the same about the "big things."

I speak from experience, sadly. Any sign of dishonesty or deception, no matter how small or trivial, should be a HUGE red flag for anyone with some semblance of a moral compass.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Please come back Mickey cat, I wasn't ready for you to leave me so soon. I need you.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Please come back Mickey cat, I wasn't ready for you to leave me so soon. I need you.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

B r o k e b o y s


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.


I miss him so much.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Some days I don't feel anything and then some days like this I feel like I could cry over anything 😞


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


What brought that on?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> What brought that on?


I'm watching that episode, and the quote is funny.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm watching that episode, and the quote is funny.


Nice. How many times have you seen some of the seasons and episodes?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Nice. How many times have you seen some of the seasons and episodes?


:stu A lot. Never kept track. :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :stu A lot. Never kept track.


I've seen the last few seasons a few times, maybe 6 to 7. Seasons 4 to 6 probably 4 times and season 1 and 2 maybe twice and season 3 at least three times. I think it got really good in season 4 but 3 was pretty good too.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Are you impressed at how I kept track?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I am. I think I watch seasons 4-9 the most too.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yes, I am. I think I watch seasons 4-9 the most too.


It's how I got you to marry me, I'm one of the few guys that can keep up with your Seinfeld obsession.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> It's how I got you to marry me, I'm one of the few guys that can keep up with your Seinfeld obsession.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

The next comic book I will get into will be Dr. Strange. He's a sorcceror. I like his powers.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^i remember that song....it's a good one.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The tumbleweeds are forming at this site


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Money is wasted on the rich and beauty is wasted on the young. Time is wasted by everyone.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

well, this site has been run into the ground, so...


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

no matter how black your hair is, you can always just dye it black


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Pressure creates diamonds


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I was watching a video of a French guy who spent 300 days alone on an island. He made a trap for wild pigs but caught a baby one so he took care of it. The little pig would follow him around and one day he had to carry it in his arms for 2-3 hours and it was screaming the whole time LMAO. When it grew up it ran away from him, he went looking for it lol but couldn't find it. He was talking about he missed it and felt like a parent. That really made me laugh.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Profile views go up but recent visitors doesn’t change. Hmmm... who are you? I’m bored, PM me lol or don’t, that’s cool too.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

This is the video I was talking about, the pig part starts at 39:05.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Sas catched a Juan. Juan catched a can. So why, then, is there no province named Sascatchedacanawan?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Mouse buns. Better than its counterpart.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Good gravy Marie.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JerryAndSports said:


> Pressure creates diamonds


 It also creates constipation.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> JerryAndSports said:
> 
> 
> > Pressure creates diamonds
> ...


Lmao


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

39:05
That pig was screaming it's head off. It acted possessed.:rofl Good thing it ran away.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i have always been convinced that some are meant to "think" empathy, not exactly "feeling" it.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

https://the-art-of-autism.com/autistic-people-empathy-whats-the-real-story/


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> 39:05
> That pig was screaming it's head off. It acted possessed.:rofl Good thing it ran away.


Did you see when he was building the cage the pig stuck it's head thru an opening and tried to fight the dog lmao.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Did you see when he was building the cage the pig stuck it's head thru an opening and tried to fight the dog lmao.


Timestamp 40:30?
:rofl :rofl :rofl
As if PorkSkin can fight that dog off:rofl


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

From /r/audiophile:

"if your spouse is opposed to moving your floor standing speakers more into the living space (we know it sounds better) then try moving them a 1/2” a week further from the wall. 2.5” so far and she suspects nothing!"

How sad. I can put my speakers any damn place I choose!
The only way I would even consider marriage is if we had our own separate houses.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> From /r/audiophile:
> 
> "if your spouse is opposed to moving your floor standing speakers more into the living space (we know it sounds better) then try moving them a 1/2" a week further from the wall. 2.5" so far and she suspects nothing!"
> 
> ...


:wife

No, I agree with the bolded part, as you know. :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I always feel like an awkward outcast when I'm shopping. I feel like I'm doing something suspicious when I'm just being normal.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

peace i find when watching TV series/music/movies i used to watch in my happy periods of my life.


and that strange feeling i get when reading/seeing the cast/bio's of actors in those tv-series. almost all are gone. 

whenever i seek peace, i don't understand novelty. i watch the same old things over and over and over to the point that i already word by word memorised the entire dialogue. just realizing almost everyone of those actors are dead.. mixed feelings.

definitely none of things i watch is american. i started to watch and listen to american music,etc when i turned 20 
so i can't associate anything american with that peaceful /happy feeling i get when watching those ancient things i used to love as a kid/teenager.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Timestamp 40:30?
> :rofl :rofl :rofl
> As if PorkSkin can fight that dog off:rofl


Correct timestamp. Now if we fast forward to timestamp 64:00 we see Frenchie lose his little wild pet pig lol.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

when you see this guy speaking, you would never assume he possesses such a talent. don't judge a book by its cover..

what'm talking about @sec 22






him speaking: 
not that i understand what he is saying. i assume they speak russian where they are from.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

when was the last time it snowed in may..


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B
e
e
p


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boop


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

More than anxiety, deep seated feelings of ineptness will be the death of me


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Correct timestamp. Now if we fast forward to timestamp 64:00 we see Frenchie lose his little wild pet pig lol.


No no. 
Incorrect timestamp. You want 46:00 where we see Fenchie sitting down reflecting the life of PorkSkin.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Nothing with a manipulative liar is real, not even the soft moments, and that makes moving on all the more easier.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Wrongwolfe said:


> Nothing with a manipulative liar is real, not even the soft moments, and that makes moving on all the more easier.


 Good point. Think that's something I need to take note of.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Wrongwolfe said:


> It's something you deny at first because you want it to be real because it would at least mean that your pain and effort were worth something. I think it's also that you want to believe that you're too smart to be fooled, but the heart isn't a rational thing.


I've noticed some of your posts. You know what's ****ed up, it's that everything you write could be projection. That's the mind **** of dealing with someone who's cluster B. I find myself talking to people about what happened to me, and they either believe me or think I'm projecting. I meet people who tell me there stories, and I don't know whether to believe them or not. They could be projecting.

I see red flags everywhere now, and now realize how many people from my past had cluster B personality disorders, or heavy traits. It's a mind ****. All I know is myself and my own truth.

I was recently ghosted by someone who over shared (I did the same) and now I'm just telling myself that I wasted my time and ignored the red flags once again. I feel like if anyone tells me certain things about themselves I should just walk away, but if I do that I'll never meet anyone because I'm only capable of meeting damaged people. I just have to take risks and find out if they have empathy for me or don't. :stu


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Wrongwolfe said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Wrongwolfe said:
> ...


 It's something I still deny kinda just like how could someone be so cruel and come up with the lies they did.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

3stacks said:


> It's something I still deny kinda just like how could someone be so cruel and come up with the lies they did.


You understand why what's happened to you happened, but don't want to fully accept the harsh reality of it all.

It's hard for me to accept the fact that the first person I got close to in SO many years and took a risk with, fought massively against my avoidant personality to finally meet and live with, someone I met on an SA site, would violently assault me then tell two major police forces I was harassing her, when all I did was try to figure out wtf had happened to her and not lose someone I'd spent years talking to. She was basically my world and was so, so good to me at times! I waited my whole life to meet someone who would let me in like that, and treat me as good as she used to.

If I wrote a book about this ****, my life, it would read as a tragedy, because that's what it is. I've been hurt by people in the past but I never cared for them. I cared about her so it hurts way, way more. I try not to take it personally because she's ill. I saw it, lived it up close and personal, and she's ill. The change in her totally ****ed with my head and then learned about what I was dealing with.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Wrongwolfe said:


> I know for certain I'm not projecting. I've been talking to people, both victims and non-victims, and they can see from a mile away that my ex was a narcissistic abuser. Even when I was in denial and still on my ex's side and defended him/gave unbiased recaps of what was done and said, they pointed out or agreed with me when it came to how he was wrong. Whether or not it was love is something I go back and forth on but it's kind of a moot point by now. What I do know is that it was toxic and it's all behind me now.


I'm sorry you've been through this. :frown2: I believe you met this person on here, a support site, so it's even harder to deal with. I hope you find someone who's capable of treating you right!

I think the person I knew has BPD and it's really hard to come to terms with.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Wrongwolfe said:


> Idk if meeting them on here makes it harder to deal with, but thanks. Just been working on myself and pushing myself to be a better person as I heal. Not even really looking for a relationship, just doing me. Glad for the friends I've made along the way who've helped me in my weak moments.


I'm glad you're making some progress, working on yourself and have met some friends who've helped you. :smile2:


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

shot somewhere in chinatown on location


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Waiting to get dirty and greasy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Diabolical.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

So sweet the lead licks on September Girls. Aaaah.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Diabolical.


What inspired you to write that Sam?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Diabolical.


Did you know diabolical spelled backwards is lacilobiad? Like I could rap wit dat word, yoo know? Yoo feel me yo?

Lacilob lacilob
Lacilobiad lo
Lacilowww lacilowwww
Bee ad

Lacilobi Lacilobi
Lacilibi lo
Lacilo lacilo bee ad
Yo

....and so on :banana


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> What inspired you to write that Sam?


Stop trying to get into my head. It's one of my favorite words.



kesker said:


> Did you know diabolical spelled backwards is lacilobiad? Like I could rap wit dayt word, yoo know? Yoo feel me yo?
> 
> Lacilob lacilob
> Lacilobiad lo
> ...


Yes! That is excellent!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, but why is it one of your favourite words?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Yeah, but why is it one of your favourite words?


I don't answer to you. If you think that's how this marriage is going to work, I want a divorce! :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

^ cute marriage. Teehee :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't answer to you. If you think that's how this marriage is going to work, I want a divorce!


Oh Sam, I don't think you know who you're dealing with. If anyone's going to get into your head it's going to be me. I mean, if I really wanted to I probably could even if I'm not at my best. But if I was at my best, man it's over red rover.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:rofl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Oh Sam, I don't think you know who you're dealing with. If anyone's going to get into your head it's going to be me. I mean, if I really wanted to I probably could even if I'm not at my best. But if I was at my best, man it's over red rover.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Resiliency


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

kesker said:


> Resiliency


That's a good word too.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That's a good word too.


See, I know what's up. :yes

How bout this?

Barcalounger.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't answer to you. If you think that's how this marriage is going to work, I want a divorce! :lol


That's why we work, I give my baby her space  _ *types this from her bedroom closet* _:lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> That's why we work, I give my baby her space  _ *types this from her bedroom closet* _:lol


That's exactly right! :kiss:


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Shheeeeww! I'm crushing hard for Eartha Kitt.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

kesker said:


> Shheeeeww! I'm crushing hard for Eartha Kitt.


YESSSS! I love Kitt! I heard "C'est Si Bon" growing up and fell in love both with her and french.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Ekardy said:


> YESSSS! I love Kitt! I heard "C'est Si Bon" growing up and fell in love both with her and french.


Lol, she was like an actress/singer. She couldn't help but immerse herself in the song.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

kesker said:


> Lol, she was like an actress/singer. She couldn't help but immerse herself in the song.


:heart If I'm ever married and cooking for company coming over...this is what will be playing in the background while I'm cooking to set the mood lol and Frank Sinatra.

I listen to this kind of music when making dinner already. :lol Something I inherited from my parents.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Ekardy said:


> :heart If I'm ever married and cooking for company coming over...this is what will be playing in the background while I'm cooking to set the mood lol and Frank Sinatra.
> 
> I listen to this kind of music when making dinner already. :lol Something I inherited from my parents.


Wow, Deja vu. My dad played all that stuff growing up. Sinatra Live at the Sands is one of my fav live albums. I loved when he played this on a summer night on the outdoor speakers.......


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

kesker said:


> Wow, Deja vu. My dad played all that stuff growing up. Sinatra Live at the Sands is one of my fav live albums. I loved when he played this on a summer night on the outdoor speakers.......


That's a great album man! A classic!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

kesker said:


> Wow, Deja vu. My dad played all that stuff growing up. Sinatra Live at the Sands is one of my fav live albums. I loved when he played this on a summer night on the outdoor speakers.......


During Spring, my parents would have this style on blast with the windows open while my mom was in the garden and my dad was working on one of his craft projects in the backyard.

Good memories


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I keep expecting to see my kitty in his usual places around the house, but he's not there. I'll never see him again. :cry


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> That's a great album man! A classic!


The Sinatra or the Getz/Gilberto?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

kesker said:


> The Sinatra or the Getz/Gilberto?


Getz/Gilberto, been listening to that one for years!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> Getz/Gilberto, been listening to that one for years!


Yeah, the recording is so pristine on that. Astrud's vocal tracks are like from another planet.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

a “friendly” reminder. Well thanks for including that in the email, i would be so void without your kind e-vibes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

kesker said:


> Yeah, the recording is so pristine on that. Astrud's vocal tracks are like from another planet.


Yes that is a very well mastered album. One to demo your system with.
Have always loved Astrud's cool vocals. Great talent all around.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Crisigv said:


> I keep expecting to see my kitty in his usual places around the house, but he's not there. I'll never see him again. :cry


:squeeze I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I keep expecting to see my kitty in his usual places around the house, but he's not there. I'll never see him again. :cry


:squeeze


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > It's something I still deny kinda just like how could someone be so cruel and come up with the lies they did.
> ...


 &#128542; I've mostly been over it. Just been thinking about it lately and it started bothering me again I guess. I don't know why it bothers me so much anyway it's not like I knew the person for that long. Although I think I am nearly over it since it's something I don't think about too much anymore.


Wrongwolfe said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Wrongwolfe said:
> ...


 That's a good point too. Sorry someone was so crappy to you too.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Crisigv said:


> I keep expecting to see my kitty in his usual places around the house, but he's not there. I'll never see him again. :cry


I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. :squeeze


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

These pills taste like dog biscuits and yes I've ate dog biscuits before lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Wrongwolfe said:


> Me, too, because I really loved him. I don't wish any ill will on him despite him hurting me and making so many mistakes. I pity him for being so broken that he broke me when I had no intention but to love him, and he'll break others and have them leave due to the toxic behavior he's normalized. He might never find love that isn't unhealthy unless he seeks therapy and is consistently honest with himself and others. That would need to come from a place of self-love and accountability.
> 
> At the very least, the whole thing was a lesson in following my gut and being firm with my boundaries and decisions instead of being swayed by someone I showed too much empathy and kindness. In doing so the toxicity from him and the situation changed me into someone I hated and didn't recognize as he took advantage. I know I tried my best but sometimes the situation and the other people involved are too far gone. And at least I came out of the situation with a heart that's still big and always helps others, along with knowing that I ultimately tried to do the right thing even when it was difficult.


Yeah you're right he probably will do the same to others. I'm not sure people like that ever change. I'd like to think they do but I doubt it. I agree that it's good to follow your gut sometimes. It ends up being right.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

“im going on vacation, be sure to contact me when i get back”

- ex therapist who never came back from vacation


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Uncle going to sign lease today....wish him the best .


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

havent updated my diary in months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> Uncle going to sign lease today....wish him the best .


When is your mom getting rid of the house?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

tea111red said:


>


The real music starts at the 25th second.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Blue Dino said:


> The real music starts at the 25th second.


their laughing made me laugh, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> When is your mom getting rid of the house?


She's off and on haven't paid the mortgage in a min so idk. Might file bankruptcy again and try to manage things.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh gardener, you forsake me so
Why are you here on a Friday bro?
Early in the morning in fact
When your scheduled time is a pact
We made so my anxiety won’t peak
Thursday’s were your time of the week


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

People love watching others fail


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Why am I still up?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> Why am I still up?


Maybe forgot to pop the balloons so can go down?

Sorry, one of those UP movie bad jokes.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Maybe forgot to pop the balloons so can go down?
> 
> Sorry, one of those UP movie bad jokes.


Hey that was a good one.
I like it


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> Hey that was a good one.
> I like it


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Thank you for your kind words.


Aw you're welcome Groo- ah.....Groovy. 
:teeth
:squeeze


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> Aw you're welcome Groo- ah.....Groovy.
> :teeth
> :squeeze




As they say in Georgia, peace up (no idea what it means, but sounds cool). :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> As they say in Georgia, peace up (no idea what it means, but sounds cool). :b


: D Ha Ha Ha: D 
You mean Peach Up;D It is the Peach State: D
That was a good one too. ;D ;D


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> : D Ha Ha Ha: D
> You mean Peach Up;D It is the Peach State: D
> That was a good one too. ;D ;D


Then the song Georgia Girl by Crime Mobb on Youtube told me Porkies (or was spelt wrong, or I can't read). :b

Then Georgia Girls are just sweet, kind peaches.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

bricky1 said:


> People love watching others fail


I'd like to see you succeed.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

BHB

Bank Holiday Boredom!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I should just go back to bed.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

You and me both. I am on my second dose of caffeine already.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Does caffeine make you more anxious?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Does caffeine make you more anxious?


Nope :no kind of the opposite. :eyes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so, but it helps me stay semi-alert and awake for days at a time. I was actually planning on cutting it out but that seems to joining the growing list of things I plan on doing but haven't. Does it make you bounce off the wall or make you especially aware to the point you feel more anxious?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Do hot dogs make you lose control?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

kesker said:


> Nope :no kind of the opposite. :eyes


Interesting. :eyes



farfegnugen said:


> I don't think so, but it helps me stay semi-alert and awake for days at a time. I was actually planning on cutting it out but that seems to joining the growing list of things I plan on doing but haven't. Does it make you bounce off the wall or make you especially aware to the point you feel more anxious?


I guess it could be some kind of hyper awareness. It usually makes me feel all jittery and shaky. :um I try to avoid it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

kesker said:


> Do hot dogs make you lose control?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


:lol I don't ever remember seeing that episode, lol.


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

I accidentally forgot my own age yesterday
(and I say accidentally because how could you do that on purpose anyway)


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Eleonora91 said:


> I accidentally forgot my own age yesterday
> (and I say accidentally because how could you do that on purpose anyway)


You're the second person here who's forgot there own age lol. Not long back, one guy thought his 32nd birthday was coming up, only to discover he was actually turning 33 lol.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

but there are no nibs or quills available

for parchment sepia, no ink?


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> You're the second person here who's forgot there own age lol. Not long back, one guy thought his 32nd birthday was coming up, only to discover he was actually turning 33 lol.


LOL it was actually the opposite for me. I said I'm 28 but I'm actually still 27. I feel old either way


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Eleonora91 said:


> LOL it was actually the opposite for me. I said I'm 28 but I'm actually still 27. I feel old either way


You're birthday is the same date of a person who broke my heart, and the first two letters of your name are the same. She's coming 27 though. I'll never forget you or your age because of those things lol :frown2: so if you ever forget you're age, you can ask me, if you remember me that is. :b Plus that pic of you is in Worcester and I'm close to it, so that's something else I won't forget. lol


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> You're birthday is the same date of a person who broke my heart, and the first two letters of your name are the same. She's coming 27 though. I'll never forget you or your age because of those things lol :frown2: so if you ever forget you're age, you can ask me, if you remember me that is. :b Plus that pic of you is in Worcester and I'm close to it, so that's something else I won't forget. lol


Aah, sorry to hear about that. She must have been a b**ch
Yeah I was by the river in that picture :smile2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Eleonora91 said:


> Aah, sorry to hear about that. She must have been a b**ch
> Yeah I was by the river in that picture :smile2:


Nah, I can't call her a *****. Knew her for way too long and know she had issues because of her childhood. It's a shame really, but nothing I can do, unfortunately.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

That was totally a chia seed.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That was totally a chia seed.


Lol, you got it!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> Lol, you got it!


 At first I thought "there's that guy who finally got his wish" but then I remembered that was Charles Bronson and not Chuck Norris. :lol

For some reason I always got them mixed up. Except Charles Bronson was kind of like a discount Chuck Norris who really didn't have any special talents besides growing a hell of an intimidating mustache.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> At first I thought "there's that guy who finally got his wish" but then I remembered that was Charles Bronson and not Chuck Norris. :lol
> 
> For some reason I always got them mixed up. Except Charles Bronson was kind of like a discount Chuck Norris who really didn't have any special talents besides growing a hell of an intimidating mustache.


lol

Well Bronson was a better actor, so Norris had to kill him, and Bronson got his Death Wish. :b


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> lol
> 
> Well Bronson was a better actor, so Norris had to kill him, and Bronson got his Death Wish. :b


 I never really noticed any difference in the quality of their acting but TBH, was really only watching to watch people get their butts kicked. Then I discovered wrestling and thought it was real so became more absorbed in that for a few years before ultimately ending up watching Steven Seagal movies and marveling at the fact that this man could make so much money walking around screaming about how he was gonna find Richie. Under Siege was actually good though because Gary Busey and Tommy Lee Jones (even if Gary Busey didn't call anybody a butthorn in that one).


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I never really noticed any difference in the quality of their acting but TBH, was really only watching to watch people get their butts kicked. Then I discovered wrestling and thought it was real so became more absorbed in that for a few years before ultimately ending up watching Steven Seagal movies and marveling at the fact that this man could make so much money walking around screaming about how he was gonna find Richie. Under Siege was actually good though because Gary Busy and Tommy Lee Jones (even if Gary Busy didn't call anybody a butthorn in that one).


You are me lol

Best bit about Under Siege was when Erika Eleniak popped out of the cake! It knocked me out. Would have even knocked out Norris! :b


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> You are me lol
> 
> Best bit about Under Siege was when Erika Eleniak popped out of the cake! It knocked me out. Would have even knocked out Norris! :b


 Well, if just seeing her didn't knock him out, that hat might have hit him in the head and knocked him lopsided.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, if just seeing her didn't knock him out, that hat might have hit him in the head and knocked him lopsided.


lol :laugh:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Alison, I know this world is killing you. 
Oh Alison, my aim is true...


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't know if I'll be ok or not, but I'll probably "be." I guess that's worth something.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to save big time.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Gentle or rough?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Gentle or rough?


I can do both.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

At the time.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Damn, it's a clear day, have to put sunscreen on.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> I can do both.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I've had guys who look at me like I'm a wall, guys who were obsessed with me and everything in between. It really confirms the cliche that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> Gentle or rough?


Tough n' tender


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> Tough n' tender


That sound like a new scenario question

Tough or tender?
I'm tender.

*Goes back in thinking*
Gentle or Rough?


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Damn, it's a clear day, have to put sunscreen on.


thanks for reminding me, my pale-*** gets burnt quick


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


i like that woman's style, lol.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

reading certain kind of threads/posts on here makes me feel like there would be a HUGE compatibility issues, esp if i wanted to get along with someone from such places/cultures. 

a lot of thing i just can't understand, and tbh find plain disgusting.

i'm really REALLY not westernized by any means. and never will be.


maybe i'm just closed-minded, but when i read people's posts i find strange to me, it makes me skip reading further posts from those members anymore. 

for example: i can't be friends with a guy who supports his wife/sister to walk around in public with her breasts out. it's something my brain completely fails to comprehend.
i wouldn't necessarily hate that guy, but we just can't be friends.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

finding someone compatible.....:bash


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it would suck to find someone compatible and then find out he has kids.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Snow cone

Phone home

Said Cone head

That is what s(he) said.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I keep thinking I've completely lost it, wondering "how much more could I lose it?" and then I find a whole new train of thought to go on, and then it turns out it can just get indefinitely worse. Should probably try to sleep instead of trying to solve my existential nightmares.
Anyway,👍✌✊👌 🙂
G'night folks
Peace


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

tea111red said:


> finding someone compatible.....:bash





tea111red said:


> it would suck to find someone compatible and then find out he has kids.


I know that unless I get a decent job, which is impossible, I'll never find anyone good/compatible enough

Also, the older you get, the more chance that whoever you neet might have kids, and they will always come first and take up a **** tone of time.

The woman I met who ghosted me had a kid, and tbh, I couldn't have taken that on, because I'm more of a kid than he is in some ways lol. Even though the kid was old enough to look after themselves, I don't think I could cope with being involved in someones kids life.

And the thing is, I've barely lived, so want to make up for all the lost time, and find someone to live free with.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Silent Memory said:


> This is a testicle.


:O

Sorry, I can't help my childish self sometimes. Well, most of the time. :b


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> :O
> 
> Sorry, I can't help my childish self sometimes. Well, most of the time. :b


It's okay, and it made me laugh.  I thought if I deleted it fast enough, no one would see.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Silent Memory said:


> It's okay, and it made me laugh.  I thought if I deleted it fast enough, no one would see.


I think you would like these. Your niece would go to town on you, wiping these pink testicles powder brushes all over your face and cheeks! :O

Damn, that posts reads really weird lol

EDIT

Actually, they could be bum brushes, so you'd get pink powder bum brush wiped all over your face and cheeks, by your niece, which is probably worse. Hmm


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

**** the little 8 balls, show me where the keys at
The time continuum, Mortal Kombat finish them... Tryna find a balance reaching from my equilibrium
Fools I pity them, I'm not a human I'm amphibian
Fake superhero like the Mystery Men
I ain't saving nothin, I'm gettin' faded 'till the angels come and start skipping all the famous functions


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tea111red said:


> finding someone compatible.....:bash


 You could always find someone who's kinda compatible and beat him into shape. :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> I think you would like these. Your niece would go to town on you, wiping these pink testicles powder brushes all over your face and cheeks! :O
> 
> Damn, that posts reads really weird lol
> 
> ...


Now I can picture her with her evil face she pulls, using the makeup brushes on me.  They look heart shaped and they're pink, so they're nice brushes.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You could always find someone who's kinda compatible and beat him into shape. :lol


haha. i guess some guys will try to get on the same page if they really like someone. maybe that kind of person.

edit: i would not want someone who did not genuinely want to be on the same page.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> I know that unless I get a decent job, which is impossible, I'll never find anyone good/compatible enough
> 
> Also, the older you get, the more chance that whoever you neet might have kids, and they will always come first and take up a **** tone of time.
> 
> ...


maybe i can go a little younger....better chance of no kids. something better happen soon, though, lol.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Silent Memory said:


> Now I can picture her with her evil face she pulls, using the makeup brushes on me.  They look heart shaped and they're pink, so they're nice brushes.


lol Such innocent thinking. :grin2:

I typed pink testicle into image search and saw those, and thought of you and your niece applying make up.

I would like to say that my immediate thought of seeing those brushes, without thinking of testicles, would have resulted in your type of thinking, but being a perverted, frustrated SA male, all I could see was bum brushes. Sowwy! lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

tea111red said:


> maybe i can go a little younger....better chance of no kids. something better happen soon, though, lol.


Marrying me is as good as it'll get. It's inevitable. Sowwy! :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You could always find someone who's kinda compatible and beat him into shape. :lol


Please, don't encourage her! lol


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> lol Such innocent thinking. :grin2:
> 
> I typed pink testicle into image search and saw those, and thought of you and your niece applying make up.
> 
> I would like to say that my immediate thought of seeing those brushes, without thinking of testicles, would have resulted in your type of thinking, but being a perverted, frustrated SA male, all I could see was bum brushes. Sowwy! lol


It's okay.  I've thought a few cartoon characters looked like what they weren't meant to look like, and I can see what you mean about the brushes.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Silent Memory said:


> It's okay.  I've thought a few cartoon characters looked like what they weren't meant to look like, and I can see what you mean about the brushes.


It took your more innocent mind to see hearts. I would never have seen hearts, just bums, but don't think I'd ever have seen testicles, so maybe I'm not that bad. :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey who posted the balls?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


;D


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Fun Spirit said:


> Hey who posted the balls?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

My cousin seems to think I'd be extremely interested in her gold watch. Oh cousin, I'm not even interested in your existence.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Fun Spirit said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl


lol


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Gigantopithecus must have had some big balls


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Immensely difficult to pick out a mother's day card that won't read sarcastically. Everything's about kindness and thoughtfulness and warmth and patience and being blessed and lucky me. Yikes. That's not my experience of a mom at all.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SparklingWater said:


> Immensely difficult to pick out a mother's day card that won't read sarcastically. Everything's about kindness and thoughtfulness and warmth and patience and being blessed and lucky me. Yikes. That's not my experience of a mom at all.


 Pick one that says "Hi mom. You exist. Here's a card"


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

..


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

scrolling down looking at people's age.. for a second i misread Age:29 as Age:92
in my heads quickly i realized it can't be Age:92
92% of people won't live to be 92.

when you look at time/years before we were born, and time after we die, you will

realize that the norm is that we are not alive, the exception is that we are alive.

also

crazy

how

everyone

was

a baby

once


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

hey slluts xD


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i know myself. depression hit already. i know i'm not right when i post a lot
once i log out i will lay in bed and put bed sheets and all the pillows on my face


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

my mood swings


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

If nobody thinks their own child is an idiot or an a-hole then how come the world is full of them, human logic :lol


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Coincidence said:


> once i log out i will lay in bed and put bed sheets and all the pillows on my face


wish me luck, fukers!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Good luck, fuker from another mudder.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I was dead


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

That lady thought I was a middle schooler like her 12 and 13 year old children. The look on people's faces when I tell them my age.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Once again the impasse- do I really want to work on this relational/intimacy/attachment stuff rn or just tolerating pple enough so I can work a high enough paying job and provide for myself. I can deal with the other **** down the line. So much overlap, but approaching from the work angle matters hands down at this point.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

the voice of that man & woman telling/reading illustrated fairy tales and fables is so relaxing and good. i literally sleep listening to them in the last few weeks, although the content of the stories is really so simple and crazy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This thread is so random. :lol


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Because some jerk pilot decided not to show up for work, I may miss my flight connection and perhaps drive 4 more hours yet tonight? And maybe not even get my checked bag?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

i hate my life! why did i have to be ugly ? :'(


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:stu


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I love this username lol

https://forums.digitalspy.com/profile/discussions/Ramit Baudeep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> I love this username lol
> 
> https://forums.digitalspy.com/profile/discussions/Ramit Baudeep


lol you crazy


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> lol you crazy


It's probably the best username I've ever seen tbh. lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

i love u


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

___Rap is Life___
Rap is the cut 
Rap is the S#@!
Rap go hard yo
Rap is cold


~Fun Spirit


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> ___Rap is Life___
> Rap is the cut
> Rap is the S#@!
> Rap go hard yo
> ...


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Coincidence said:


>


;D


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

i like ben & jerry's ice cream. the best one imo was "fairly nuts". Sadly you can't get that one anymore


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Keyblade said:


> i like ben & jerry's ice cream. the best one imo was "fairly nuts". Sadly you can't get that one anymore


Do they have one called Fairy Nuts?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mooooooo

Baaaaaaaa.

Chick, chick, chick, down at the bar.

(bar is the feeder thingy me bob)


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Fun Spirit 0


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

post something random about yourself:



i know this is strange and supernatural maybe. 
when i was young i used to find money outdoors and in the streets. mainly coins and a few times paper too. it stopped since i hit puberty.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

NINJA
LOL

____Untitled____
Her fingers were like the bow 
His body the string
She play him like a music note 
Deep, lingering and slow
Beautiful like the Cello

~Fun Spirit


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Do they have one called Fairy Nuts?


:bah


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

The Chinese understand movement.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

I can feel it in my jellies


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Where's my lollipop from Lollipop Land?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

The only thing I enjoy is complaining


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol. Once again, as I prepare to register for classes and more school, I get this niggling feeling I should use my degree. The highest paying for this (unless I do client work) is a lab technician, research coordinator and/or assistant. Or go into hr/any admin position. Get a job at a school that offers tuition assistance, let them pay for my next degree. Sigh I just don't know. Maybe I'll just apply, write some bomb *** cover letters and see what shakes out. I can still drop the classes if I get hired.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

You dumped your boyfriend, now you're more fun


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

That Heart Attack song make a good background music for a midnight drag race in the street of L.A with some pimp out cars.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Flying penguin.

Do they exist? :stu


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I honestly don't know what to say other than to people who feel the loneliest, depressed and thinking like they can't go on another day - just keep going. Life is a very tough challenge and for some it's more challenging than others. Referencing a Rocky Balboa quote, "It ain't about how hard you hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward." You can only see what may happen the next day if you keep getting yourself back up. It feels like people don't care, especially if they were close to you and have let you down. Maybe you never had someone close but always felt like you were on the sidelines and it'd be better if you weren't there at all... Days can go sour and things can pile up to the point you'd burn out. There's always one thing, even if it seems insignificant, that will be worth it because you are there to make that good thing happen.

Remember to reach out if you are feeling at danger to yourself and/or others. There's people out there who care.

...peace.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Every day is literally the exact same. I'm going crazy and I can't take it anymore. What's the point of living a long life if it'll never change.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3stacks said:


> The only thing I enjoy is complaining


... said 98% of SAS.

Myself included, of course.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

zombie boobs.. how weird


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm done trying. I'm tired of feeling rejected.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm thinking about going to Israel for a few months.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

lol people assumed I was a virgin in real life because of how quiet I am. Sick of this internet culture sound barreling ideas into real life smh... Even tho not a virgin (barely) i identify with them more and more as i feel love is becoming more and more impossible in this day and age for some personalty types.. Male virgins are not an eternal punching bag people!


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Stay in your lane if we ain't riding together anymore.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

11:59pm


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I just logged in today. Haven't visited this site since 2016?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

crystaltears said:


> I just logged in today. Haven't visited this site since 2016?


You were greatly missed, we didn't know what happened to you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm still awake.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

butthead said:


> Vbulletin sucks, xenforo is way better.


We were supposed to be changing to XenForo, but it hasn't been mentioned since the start of the year.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

I learned 2 songs on guitar today, easy ones but still cool!


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Went for a walk in one of trendy parts of town at night:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

10:00pm


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> 10:00pm


10:10am.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> 10:10am.


Bed


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My ears are tingling. Who is talking about me?


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

I can now play the intro to a coldplay song..


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

I went to Hard Rock on Monday. Could barely win anything (the highest I got was somewhere around $30 I think).


----------



## BorisA (May 9, 2018)

David Attenborough


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

His soul is divfine.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Now all you need to do is give that cat a oxygen mask and put a lid on top of that glass and it's ready for interstellar travel.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Cats are actually liquid


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


>





firestar said:


> Cats are actually liquid


:lol

The cat I had was actually boring. Never saw anything like this IRL.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Jee that's funny - the look on it's little face is very cute at the end too, like that's what you're supposed to with a bowl like that.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Cherrycarmine said:


> I went to Hard Rock on Monday. Could barely win anything (the highest I got was somewhere around $30 I think).


is this in las vegas?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

High 5 the next poster


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

High 5!


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Bowling is underrated


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> High 5!


: )



TheForestWasDark said:


> Bowling is underrated


Oh I hate bowling
This game hurt my self esteem. LOL. I'm a sore-loser. The ball goes in the gutter and it is hard aiming for the pins. The ball roll slow and everyone's score is higher. This is why I stick to solo games.:teeth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I like bowling, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess the thing is one mistake and there is no due over.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> : )
> 
> Oh I hate bowling
> This game hurt my self esteem. LOL. I'm a sore-loser. The ball goes in the gutter and it is hard aiming for the pins. The ball roll slow and everyone's score is higher. This is why I stick to solo games.:teeth


lol i literally never win but I'm never last in points. I'm lucky to get over 100 lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

High 5 next poster
I saw 5:55 on the clock unexpectedly. My last 5 was from waking up this morning exactly at :05.

@TheForestWasDark 
Wow: O It is Ok. 
*Pat your back*
You're my new Bowling buddy lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

High 5!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I like bowling, lol.


Me too - I love bowling. It's great fun.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Man I love that film.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

SAS needs to form a recreational bowling league, as soon as Elon Musk creates/funds teleportation..


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

High 5 next poster

My first 5 of the day.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Right in my face, ouch.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

High 5 the next poster. 
Triple 5
5:55 
3 Seconds later the minute turned.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

High 5!


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Where Do You Go When You Dream - Anne Murray (1981)
When We All Fall Asleep, Where Do We Go? - Billie Eilish (2019)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Harveykinkle said:


> Where Do You Go When You Dream - Anne Murray (1981)
> 
> When We All Fall Asleep, Where Do We Go? - Billie Eilish (2019)


What are you saying?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> High 5!


;D

What is the story behind the foot photo? I know you have a funny story to tell. LOL.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Suchness said:


> What are you saying?


Nothing specific. I like questions, they intrigue me, and they connect humanity throughout time because many of the same questions we'll always ask ourselves.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> ;D
> 
> What is the story behind the foot photo? I know you have a funny story to tell. LOL.


I don't want to spoil it because it's going to be in my movie The Flow.

Coming soon to a cinema near you.



Harveykinkle said:


> Nothing specific. I like questions, they intrigue me, and they connect humanity throughout time because many of the same questions we'll always ask ourselves.


What if the people who produced Billie Ellish took inspiration form that song?


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Suchness said:


> What if the people who produced Billie Ellish took inspiration form that song?


You never know, it's possible that song/album title of Anne Murray ignited a mental spark in their heads. The lyrics are different but the initial idea is about the same.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My tinnitus (and a stuffed up nose) kept me up last night and I only got 4 hours of sleep. Yay for me. /sarcasm


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> I don't want to spoil it because it's going to be in my movie The Flow.
> 
> Coming soon to a cinema near you.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

CNikki said:


> I honestly don't know what to say other than to people who feel the loneliest, depressed and thinking like they can't go on another day - just keep going. Life is a very tough challenge and for some it's more challenging than others. Referencing a Rocky Balboa quote, "It ain't about how hard you hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward." You can only see what may happen the next day if you keep getting yourself back up. It feels like people don't care, especially if they were close to you and have let you down. Maybe you never had someone close but always felt like you were on the sidelines and it'd be better if you weren't there at all... Days can go sour and things can pile up to the point you'd burn out. There's always one thing, even if it seems insignificant, that will be worth it because you are there to make that good thing happen.
> 
> Remember to reach out if you are feeling at danger to yourself and/or others. There's people out there who care.
> 
> ...peace.


*heart emoji*


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sus


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

High 5 the next poster.

First :05 of the day.


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

I want somebody to text me and become best friends with me. Which if course, will never happen.... *sigh*

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

How can you be happy in a dark world? How can you be happy and concentrate?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tea111red said:


> :sus


Whenever I see people like this I think to myself - "And _I'm_ the one that feels self-conscious when I'm out in public???" Wtf?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

harrison said:


> Whenever I see people like this I think to myself - "And _I'm_ the one that feels self-conscious when I'm out in public???" Wtf?


lol, yep.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@tea111red That's pretty odd.

Do you look for this stuff or what? :lol


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tea111red said:


> lol, yep.


I wonder if there's such a thing as reverse BDD? Where they think they look great but they actually look like dickheads.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm out of gas and done with my self-care journey for now. Maybe I'll be more successful in helping others with theirs.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

This wind outside is crazy... a giant tree branch just snapped. And my car is parked right below another big tree nearby.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

kudos06 said:


> I want somebody to text me and become best friends with me. Which if course, will never happen.... *sigh*
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


Hi!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> @tea111red That's pretty odd.
> 
> Do you look for this stuff or what? :lol


lol, what happened was i was watching a video of this person visiting this place in my area. in the video the visiting guy was creeped out by some homeless (apparently) person sitting near him. the homeless guy kept mocking him in the background and muttering threats. in the comments, some person commented that the homeless guy looked like that Sexy Vegan guy that was on Dr. Phil so I searched for that guy to see if there was some resemblance and found all those clips, lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

harrison said:


> I wonder if there's such a thing as reverse BDD? Where they think they look great but they actually look like dickheads.


he's got some kind of delusional disorder, it sounds like.


----------



## kudos06 (Apr 20, 2018)

Suchness said:


> Hi!


Hiiiiii

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

ur being awkward for thinking i’m awkward, and announcing that you think I’m awkward when you’re really awkward. Maybe we’re all awkward and you just don’t know it!


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

how many can you recognize in this picture?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Quasar said:


> I'm out of gas and done with my self-care journey for now. Maybe I'll be more successful in helping others with theirs.


 I love your avatar.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

hachi machi


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

discopotato said:


> hachi machi


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Fever Dream said:


>


Achem!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

discopotato said:


> Achem!


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Fever Dream said:


>


It stinks!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

discopotato said:


> It stinks!


:laugh:


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

in the future i don't think anyone will miss the 2010's the same way people miss the 90's, for example.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Coincidence said:


> it's either still there, or starts to goes up slowly.


my english is beautiful.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm tired of listening to my neighbors scream at their dog because they're too lazy to put a leash on it when they take it outside. So annoying.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 11, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I love your avatar.


Thank you!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol, The League to Enforce Peace. Funny name, William.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

You can take the zipper out of trousers but don't make bundt cake in a Hibachi.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

tomorrow when i wake up and browse this site and see many posts of mine i don't remember i posted them, i'll be like: what the absolute fk! who logged into my account and spammed this thread hard.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Terabithia. This is what I shall name my next cat. T. Bitty for short.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Let's move unceremoniously to Caligula. This must have been thirty years ago but I can still recall the look of scorn on the VHS lady's face when I rented it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B
e
e
p


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

I hate it when people steal a joke or repeat what i say as if forgetting the source.... ><


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

There's almost no ounce of happiness/contentment left in me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This world has gone mad


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm all alone with no chance of ever finding love or even someone I can just bond with that wants me around.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

3stacks said:


> I'm all alone with no chance of ever finding love or even someone I can just bond with that wants me around.


You have us:squeeze


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Going to have to make up my mind in terms of what is 'most convenient' and what might make me feel content for once in a very long time, if ever... Been doing the former for pretty much my whole life, I know nothing else...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

3stacks said:


> I'm all alone with no chance of ever finding love or even someone I can just bond with that wants me around.





Fun Spirit said:


> You have us:squeeze


Yes, should you need us for any reason at all.

Yeah, been watching too much Labyrinth.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> This world has gone mad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I love that song.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, girls just wanna have fun.






Oh, girls wanna have fun.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

The world will be better off without me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Now we wait


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I spotted one of these cheeky guys / gals walking along the footpath, a long distance from home.






I stopped and told him / her off and it hissed at me.

Tried to come back later (in a hurry to get somewhere) to maybe get him / her back home, but had gone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> The world will be better off without me.


No way. :hug


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


> I'm all alone with no chance of ever finding love or even someone I can just bond with that wants me around.


We want you around my man! Seriously, don't give up.  :rub


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Fun Spirit said:


> :yes


:ditto:agree


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I want to go back to South East Asia and be with my mother's family. Everyone's so cold here.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> I want to go back to South East Asia and be with my mother's family. Everyone's so cold here.


Yeah, come back downunder. We sort out the cold people with tropical heat.  :b

Or jokes. :lol


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Yeah, come back downunder. We sort out the cold people with tropical heat.  :b
> 
> Or jokes. :lol


Haha, please do 0


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> Haha, please do 0


They will definitely be up a paddle gathering moss without a creek when Billy-T teaches them cold city folk how to survive in the bush. :b :lol


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Being married feels like a lifetime away. Crazy how life just keeps moving forward. I'm a (relatively) old lady.

Also, idk if I've gotten more crass lately or I just don't care as much abt stating things with lots of fluff for the more easily offended to delicately land on. It's a hard balance. I now value being direct and straight forward with tact, but it's hard to break the habit of listing every eventuality that someone may take offense to cause I've been trying to keep pple not mad at me lol for decades. Shrug. Here's to forgiving myself for all the inevitable mistakes and stumbling I'm abt to do in this new phase of my life lol. I'm gonna need it. All that to say, I'll be keeping my opinion out of that ****ing thread.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Crisigv said:


> The world will be better off without me.


i really hope you find some kind of relief and can make some progress when it comes to your life and overcoming stuff.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

___Untitled___
My Light is fading away
My Life drifting away
Won't you stay
Won't you stay
Beg my will
Don't go away


~Fun Spirit


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Fun Spirit said:


> ___Untitled___
> My Light is fading away
> My Life drifting away
> Won't you stay
> ...


 That is beautiful!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

tea111red said:


> i really hope you find some kind of relief and can make some progress when it comes to your life and overcoming stuff.


What she said.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

I don’t want to be so desperate for happiness, I just want it to come naturally. I wonder if it’ll ever happen. True happiness, everyday, every minute, just pure bliss. Is that real?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

poster

is abstract / virtual... ?

most appreciated aspect of thread: NOT containing any thus: YOU, US, IT, WEEE OURRRR, I... humanoid words! √ Anything/something far better than the worst, meaningless & BORING word of YOU! + u & u & more u

never wanting use this word, but necessary to proclaim how much i hate it!


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I rarely ever see squirrels but today I almost ran over one with my bike


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

discopotato said:


> I rarely ever see squirrels but today I almost ran over one with my bike


 Murderer! Lol just kidding >


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

tea111red said:


> i really hope you find some kind of relief and can make some progress when it comes to your life and overcoming stuff.


yes.

on a side note, shame the internet can't actually offer something effective when we are feeling down/not right, other than some words/emoji from random strangers.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Murderer! Lol just kidding >


hey, that squirrel had a death wish


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Coincidence said:


> yes.
> 
> on a side note, shame the internet can't actually offer something effective when we are feeling down/not right, other than some words/emoji from random strangers.


yeah, i probably didn't make much of a difference, but i do still hope she keeps going and that something happens in her life to turn things around.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

"Always Be My Maybe" is better than "Crazy Rich Asians"


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

"You loved me for my flowers, but not for my roots. When autumn arrived, you didn't know what to do..."


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

tea111red said:


> yeah, i probably didn't make much of a difference, but i do still hope she keeps going and that something happens in her life to turn things around.


We need help from God.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Rubberneckers can kick rocks dude


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

The more I learn and realize, the more I'm disappointed and disgusted but not surprised. I don't regret ending it and cutting ties.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Tired of feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Fun Spirit


* *


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

tea111red said:


> yeah, i probably didn't make much of a difference


do you have sisters/ a sister in real life, tea111red?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I want answers. Even if it resorts to “the” ultimate then so be it.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i should have saved even one piece of the chocolate cake my father sent me to the dinner instead of eating the last 3 pieces in a row early morning..


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

What shall we do with a drunken sailor?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I could die right now and no one would know.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Don said:


> What shall we do with a drunken sailor?


Toss him or her overboard? :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B
a
h


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

ESP
I was just thinking about The Red String of Fate just a minute ago.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Fun Spirit  :wink2:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dingis


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

foam rolling ****ing hurts


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I often hear people say stuff along the lines of, "life is hard for everyone, you're nothing special for being depressed." 

I've always hated it when people say stuff like this with the expectation that you should keep your mouth shut about any pain in life. I guess none of us are allowed to speak about pain, anxiety, depression, trauma? You'd think such a statement would cultivate more empathy in people. That every single person could be struggling to survive their day, and that people would be ready/willing to listen to people when life hurts. Instead, we are forced to all be in this alone. Most people aren't trying to be "special." They're trying to be vocal. Life can be hard. Let. People. Speak.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

____Untitle____
The Mind want to know 
The Soul already know
What to do
What to do
Spirit say go with the flow


~Fun Spirit


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm wishing that I could make a deep lasting connection with some other human being. 

I wish people wasn't so judgmental of me online. I'm not a perfect person, and it's too hard for me to keep up with all the crazy ideas that go around online. It seems that some people judged me simply for the fact that I called a group of people by their correct name "female". Thinking that because I have issues then I must hate them. It's all a bunch of nonsense. It bothers me that people assume such things, and attack.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

4:11am


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

11:11


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Both a day behind us down these ways. :b


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

11:35


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

When I was younger I was able to roll better with the fact that the world is ****ed up. 
In fact, it didn't seem ****ed up, that's just how it was.
Now that I'm older I look around and say "this is really bad."


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

1:55pm

Double 5 I just realize


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

tea111red said:


> :sus


tarp over a lamborghini haha


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

tea111red said:


> :sus


 That guy is a ****ing tool. :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Arrow is a really boring, cheesy show. I don't know why these are so popular. :stu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1%


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

___Untitled___
Overwhelming scary
What can One say? 
Too much
Too much
Now it is the other way


~Fun Spirit


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

And it all begins, where it ends..


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Anon said:


> 1%


2%


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Coincidence said:


> 2%


3%.

Charger is connected.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> 3%.
> 
> Charger is connected.


4%

:wink2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Coincidence said:


> 4%
> 
> :wink2:


20% as charger is out of control. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope the new camera is a gem.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i watched the entire video. 27 minutes. this youtuber doesn't give you time/space to feel bored.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

You can eat healthy and exercise all you want but if you don't heal what's broken inside of you, then you will always be toxic and hurt others.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish people liked talking to me. Even those who supposedly care about me don't want me around. I'm lonely.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

There's Something About Samantha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I wish people liked talking to me. Even those who supposedly care about me don't want me around. I'm lonely.


:hug

Not sure what you līke talking about.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suchness said:


> There's Something About Samantha.







There is. :O


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> There is. :O


Oh Samantha.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Oh Samantha.


Yeah mate the Sammy on SAS is a hottie and @SamanthaStrange knows it. 

But so is @A Toxic Butterfly

Now which to choose, or both hotties?

Both wives it is.  :b


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i havent posted on the site in a while, probably the longest since i started posting actively in 2016(?). partly because of work, and partly because of the game im playing. i spend way too much time on that game, but its still not as bad as when i played tribal wars. Once i start playing that i might as well live in the computer...its too competitive!!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Finished a good book with an SA character.

"Where the Forest Meets the Stars" - Glendy Vanderah

I'm surprised there isn't a SAS book club thread.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I wish people liked talking to me. Even those who supposedly care about me don't want me around. I'm lonely.


Same in real life I don't even know what to talk about lol I don't really have any interests


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Are you going to send the indevite?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm not easy to like. I sometimes think I'm just supposed to be alone, everyone is safer that way.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm not easy to like. I sometimes think I'm just supposed to be alone, everyone is safer that way.


I think you're one of the easiest people to like :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm not easy to like. I sometimes think I'm just supposed to be alone, everyone is safer that way.


Everyone has their moments they don't like or mistakes they make, but you are all good. :hug


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Another trip to that hospital tomorrow. Worried the next text or call I get with bad news will be far worse. I dont think I can handle that. I just hate how communication is so difficult with problems that happen suddenly. Im two hours away and I didn’t know what was going on.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Had a really gross dream. A little disturbing. Not sure what it means. Not one I'm going to forget.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I know that things are getting out of hand, and very fast. But I don't have the motivation or energy to fight it anymore.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Had a really gross dream. A little disturbing. Not sure what it means. Not one I'm going to forget.


Sorry to hear. :hug



discopotato said:


> I know that things are getting out of hand, and very fast. But I don't have the motivation or energy to fight it anymore.


Been watching Speed movie again?

It is ok, turns out ok in the end. :hug


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

P.T Barnum would make a killing in this day and age....


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay then


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Oh Samantha, stop playing tricks, I just saw this.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All peenky Barbie Doll. ya know


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ken.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I never thought we would cross paths again, and certainly not like this. So weird


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Ken.


Kenny.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Kenny.


Kenny & Barbie.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Wth is going on in this thread


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Random nonsense, of course.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Kenny & Barbie.


Kenny Roger's Roast Chicken.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Bella is staying with me for a week, this should be fun.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Sometimes she follows me around even tho I'm just going to the toilet.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

We were dancing to Bomfunk MCs earlier, that's how we get down.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That dog gets more attention than I ever will. :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That dog gets more attention than I ever will. :lol


She's pretty spoiled lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to be making more money.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

OHH KAY...Miss Special. You do you.


----------



## ceidauilyc (Jun 26, 2019)

I love crystals and I believe in its powers. Do you?


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Why are you always trying to snatch my body? It is unsnatchable. I know you are desperate, but there are a lot of people that have not been snatched yet. I'm not the last human standing on earth, right? Kids, old people, babies.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Someone trying to approach me in the coffee shop. Nope.

Also, I love my new foot cream.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Same ****, different day. Same ****, different day. Same ****, different day. Same ****, different day. Same ****, different day.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

When the whole canister of chili powder goes in your taco.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Same ****, different day. Same ****, different day. Same ****, different day. Same ****, different day. Same ****, different day.


SSDD.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I really wish I could find a forum that allowed me to embrace my sexual side without being an over the top fetish/porn site. The Experience project came close to what I was looking for, except some people on there sent me porn without even asking if it was something I wanted to see! It was gross! I mean is it really too much to ask people, to let people be themselves? I get it, you shouldn't push yourself on others. But just talking about things in the forums shouldn't be so judgmental in my opinion.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jane came by with a lock of your hair,
She said that you gave it to her,
That night that you planned to go clear.
Did you ever go clear?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Why are you talking to me like that when you have a girlfriend? sheesh


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

I think we have had a misunderstanding. I don't hate you or wish you any harm. I don't love you either. My feelings towards you are neutral. But we cannot live together because our relationship only benefits YOU, it doesnt benefit me in any way. Not only does it not benefit me, it is detrimental to my emotional and social stability. I'm sick and tired of you judging me all the time. I don't want to be what you want me to be, I want to be me and you are not part of the equation.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

There's a chicken in my nest and she won't lay until I've given her my best


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It's like this, you don't make a play for that donut, I gonna snatch that donut. I am the donut snatcherino. The snatcheroo. The spicy snatchero.


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

anything


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

I just want you to know I'm your friend. I hope your okay. I wish I could do something about it.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I could really use a friend right now. Oh wait...I don't have any. Always alone with my struggles. It's going to kill me one day.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I would be a horrible therapist. I am too blunt for miserable people. Just a thought I had floating around in my brain.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Went to give canned food to the super friendly tortie at midnight. Guess that's kind of weird. She's only a half a block away. Has a collar and tag but seems to be outside most of the time. Not sure why her owner doesn't bring her inside at night. Worrisome.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mornings here are hard. Mornings anywhere are hard.
There is a certain implied drudgery with morning even if you have nothing to do.

But I keeps waking up and 6am and laying there until 7:30.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Garlic salt.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Listen sugar, telepathy doesn't exist. Yes, no matter what crazy people tell you, it doesn't exist. Reading what people post on the internet, finding out what their google searches are, what they post on the internet/social media, the things they upload to the internet (photos, messages, likes), what they buy, what they're looking for or the pages they visit on the internet.... 

That might give you an idea of what someone is thinking, but that is not telepathy, that is just trying to guess what is going though someone else's mind. But that is what YOU think they're thinking, not what they're actually thinking.

You don't know me, you don't know what I'm thinking. Yes, I researched what you told me the other day. I know there are sophisticared ways in order to "read" thoughts, like, putting electrodes on somebody's throat or head; the little electrical impulses are translated into words or images, but that doesn't make it telepathy. You're delusional because it doesn't exist. It's sciencie fiction. 

I'd like you to stay away from me. Leave my social media and my things alone. You're stalking me, you're obsessed. It's not healthy, find something else to do. I think you're creepy and I'm not that interesting anyway, I'm just a normal person. I don't want anything to do with you. I think you should take some days off the internet. :no


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I need someone to cheer me up. :sigh


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

You might think that after one month and 12 days I spend my days moping around, trying to find ways in which I might get what I want, that I need your company and that I miss you too. That one day I might break up and go back to you.

I think it's time I put the cards on the table, to set the record straight. No, I don't miss you, in fact I've noticed I hadn't felt this good and free since who knows how long. I don't need you either, you might have noticed I don't hang around on social media that much anymore. Why? Because now that I'm free, I want to enjoy that freedom, without you. I don't need anything from you, so whatever you do doesn't make any difference. 

I might feel lonely from time to time, but I guess that is natural. If it's a price I have to pay, I'm willing to pay it in order to stay this way. Because I have learned in the last several years that you don't really make me feel better. So, whatever life has in store for me, I'm willing to find it out without your judgment, intrusion, bad vibes and disrespect.

If you don't agree with this, you can pin on your wings and fly the air honey.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

If a mountain sits atop your head you are less likely to expound on that fact. You might not even have the energy to fantasize about expounding on it....even though you know it could be a great subject for expound-sion. Mountains on heads drain energy and are major contributors to depression. With a mountain atop your head, performance will, undoubtedly, suffer. You'll just kind of sit there bearing the weight. People passing by will point and laugh, "Hey Mountainhead!" And somewhere deep inside you'll want to respond. But heads were not designed to deal with mountains. So you'll let the name calling slide and settle in for a long slow life.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Garlic salt.


What are we having with it?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Coincidence said:


>


Haha, I used to have that done for free from my ex.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Cat wanted 10 minutes of hugs.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Haha, I used to have that done for free from my ex.


wow it makes me want/wish i had a wife. xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> What are we having with it?


Cucumbers.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Coincidence said:


> wow it makes me want/wish i had a wife. xD


Is it so that you can bite her or have her bite you? Or both? lol


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Last week I had multiple nights where I'd lie awake all night fighting off intense suicidal thoughts. Nights like that have become more common and more intense in my life the past two or so years. It's gotten to a point where at a certain point in the day, I start loathing going to bed. I won't be able to sleep until 4am, and those thoughts created by the sense of worthlessness and hopelessness in my life, are going to swell up and I'll be completely alone with them. I had one of those nights over the weekend. It was awful. I do everything I can to try and shut those thoughts down. Sometimes I lay on the floor. To be honest I don't know why I do this. It never seems to help, but it feels like a natural response to me. Either something subtly comforting about laying on the floor, or maybe occupying my brain with the discomfort of lying there so I have something else to think about. However, this weekend, after going through my normal motions until it hit about 3am I tried something different. I stayed up, and I just watched TED talks about suicide for the rest of the night. It was such strangely comforting thing to hear other people talking about suicide candidly--either people who had made attempts, had mental breakdowns that brought them close, or mental health experts who dealt with it first hand. I watched one that was one of the responders who goes to the golden gate bridge. Told some very heartbreaking stories and some amazing ones about people he was able stop, often simply by listening. All of this was somehow very comforting to me. It stopped my thoughts I have in their tracks for that night. I don't feel I have a lot of room to talk about this with people in my life, but hearing other people talk about it for a night gave me this vicarious feeling of other people saying what I can't. And it made me feel less alone. Just thought I write about this experience. It was just a simple thing that helped me, if only momentarily. I know I will probably have more nights like this in the future, and one day I'm going to need to bring these struggles to my family or the few friends I have, but I just wanted to talk about this one strange night I had where all the pains I had just came to halt, simply because I heard other people talking about the thing I couldn't--and people reaffirming the value of our lives. I hope everyone is doing okay, and finds the help and support they need, and the strength to keep getting through the nights like I have.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Cucumbers.


May as well make a salad while we're at it.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Is it so that you can bite her or have her bite you? Or both? lol


haha xD


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

this woman is adorable. xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope the washer will be free


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Laying on the bed listening to Mahler's 5th thinking about how pointless life is


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Anything


----------



## cloudydreams (Oct 19, 2015)

hi


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

whenever i see @PurplePeopleEater posting, i remind myself to drink water or any cold beverage, because she once talked about being thirsty, and in my mind everytime she posts i feel like i become thirsty too and want to drink. xD


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think I've reached my breaking point.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Dog currently refusing to come out from under the table. Fireworks at 2pm, why people?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Sent a fairly important envelope over to the mailbox two blocks away, all the while of it being rainy with lots of thunder and lightning.



Because that's a very logical thing to do.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

My ankle hurts.


----------



## LeCoffee (Aug 15, 2015)

Can't tell if I'm annoying this girl I try to text every now and then, we went to prom together but something has been off since then. I'm usually great at reading people even if I suck at talking to them but I don't know what's up.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I am infinite possibilities.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Always avoid getting too warm and comfy with people, instead always tread lightly and keep them at a certain distance just to play it safe.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Blue Dino said:


> Always avoid getting too warm and comfy with people, instead always tread lightly and keep them at a certain distance just to play it safe.


It's a good thing you're a good runner, if they get too close you can always run away.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Suchness said:


> It's a good thing you're a good runner, if they get too close you can always run away.


 Unfortunately, it's always me who makes others want to run away. :lol 

Or maybe I can just chase after them to spite humanity.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just another day, drifting away. Like all the rest.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Blue Dino said:


> Always avoid getting too warm and comfy with people, instead always tread lightly and keep them at a certain distance just to play it safe.


This is really good advice.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Vroom Vroom Baby

* *
















_Sent from Tony Hawk's Skating ramp using Tapatalk_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

**** ***** *******


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG. I can't believe these people bought a Roomba. Roombas are diabolic.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

komorikun said:


> OMG. I can't believe these people bought a Roomba. Roombas are diabolic.


lol reminds me of this video. She locked herself in her bathroom for 48 hours and then at the end her roomba sucked up the key to let her out of the bathroom lol so she had to climb out the window:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Cats, our cat crawled in the window at 3am carrying a dead mouse, trailing its guts all over my brothers bed, I don't know cause I was asleep but it sounds pretty funny :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sneeze fart.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Sneeze fart.


Vree Vree axhcucuu
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Silence my friend, stillness my strength, it always comes back to presence.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wonder if she ever got the weiner that she desired.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Wonder if she ever got the weiner that she desired.


 :lol

What's this about someone desiring a weiner? I must have missed some of your posts?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.

* *















_Sent from Tony Hawk's Skating ramp using Tapatalk_


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm swaying in the chuffjeeble, scremming to move on.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It's sometimes alarming to realize just how much other people in general don't care about anything. 
And then to realize that for whatever you don't have that luxury if even because your brain can't stop caring.
What a blessing it must be to live half @ssed and still be richly rewarded. Or even to be able to eek out a normal life.
I've come to learn that living without giving a thought to anything or anyone is not a talent one can learn, it's a gift from the universe, and it is not freely given to everyone.
Chances are if you give a **** today you will probably give a **** for the rest of your life.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Felines restin', felines catchin'
felines restin', katchin' batchin'


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

When that speck of false hope dies within a millisecond it has occurred...


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

One of the bugs from Jumanji just hit the window; one of the biggest thuds I’ve heard.



:um


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Just on different levels.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Ekardy said:


> One of the bugs from Jumanji just hit the window; one of the biggest thuds I've heard.
> 
> :um


From the original or the sequels?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's so hard to pull myself out of the sad, depressive state in the hope of getting better. I only have the energy to be a lifeless lump.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Suchness said:


> From the original or the sequels?


Original, I half expected the big spiders to start crawling out from no where. Alas, no spiders nor lion in the house.

Semi disappointed

I actually just saw the sequel yesterday, I liked it.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> It's so hard to pull myself out of the sad, depressive state in the hope of getting better. I only have the energy to be a lifeless lump.


You need projects that don't just allow you to remain a lump.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

SofaKing said:


> You need projects that don't just allow you to remain a lump.


Easier said than done.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Ekardy said:


> Original, I half expected the big spiders to start crawling out from no where. Alas, no spiders nor lion in the house.
> 
> Semi disappointed
> 
> I actually just saw the sequel yesterday, I liked it.


The new ones just don't have the magic of the original.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Watching Shark Week makes me sad, because that's what I wanted to do with my life. Truly.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Watching Shark Week makes me sad, because that's what I wanted to do with my life. Truly.


 :con

You wanted to be a shark?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :con
> 
> You wanted to be a shark?


Lol. Might not be the worst thing. But no. I wanted to be part of that research. To be out there, trying to make a difference.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Lol. Might not be the worst thing. But no. I wanted to be part of that research. To be out there, trying to make a difference.


 Why were you not able to?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why were you not able to?


I guess my decline in mental health. To put it generally.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

He's giving me mixed signals....


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Wanderlust26 said:


> He's giving me mixed signals....


Need one of those signal stabilizers (joking). :b

He could be just being friendly. :stu


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I’ve had troubles with my mom for years but now I’m trying to figure out what it is that actually bothers me. I’ve noticed one thing, which is that she has this way of “cutting the sides off” whatever you tell her and sort of fitting it into a narrow box of bias/what she already thinks— it’s as if you can hear this process happen as you talk to her. “Oh I know, I know, X is Y.” She ends up seeming a bit “brittle”, (uptight) like she has to have all the answers

Even when she admits she doesn’t know what to do, it’s “oh, I don’t know what to do, this situation is SO HARD, it’s just SO hard” bringing it back around to focus on something she is very clear about.

Not sure this is entirely accurate, trying to think this out in my head and what the most real explanations are


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Go to bed with ichy butt... wake up with smelly finger.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Need one of those signal stabilizers (joking). :b
> 
> He could be just being friendly. :stu


I've never even talked to him but long story.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

"If I were you right now, I will be in severe depression and I will question myself every morning I get out of bed and every night when I lay in bed about why I would even want to stay alive." 

It was a nice parting phrase from my mom to me, before she left. 

And I have to give her a ride tomorrow. An hour long drive. That is gonna be fun.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Wanderlust26 said:


> I've never even talked to him but long story.


Oh.

Gets some coco and sits and listens to this long story.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bloop


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Oh.
> 
> Gets some coco and sits and listens to this long story.


Haha XD


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Haha XD


Oh, that was a short story. :b


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Standing for 2 hrs my legs are sore.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I am very, very tired of myself


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Most people just don't know.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Most people just don't care.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Most people just don't care.


I care about you, does that count?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> I care about you, does that count?


Sometimes.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Sometimes.


Sometimes is an acceptable answer, I can work with sometimes.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

At 0:34 when the owner asks why the bird is mad, sounds like the bird responds with "I don't f***in' know!"

Such a mood. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@CNikki

Copying the owners. :lol


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

a lil peace of mind


would be nice


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sorry person-who-liked-me-on-OKC, I had to unmatch you. Hamilton, Ontario is too far away from me.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm ready to jump in front of a train. I trust no one and I never will. I will never have anyone who cares about. It's over. good bye...


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I'm ready to jump in front of a train. I trust no one and I never will. I will never have anyone who cares about. It's over. good bye...


 Don't do that :hug


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> I'm ready to jump in front of a train. I trust no one and I never will. I will never have anyone who cares about. It's over. good bye...


Please stay


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Sometimes is an acceptable answer, I can work with sometimes.


Sometimes is pretty phat, I can deal with that too. Always is a close second to sometimes, but not as acceptable as Sometimes. Never is a real bummer though. Never would be like a last resort of those options you know


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

shouldnt have napped after work now im up and all the thoughts are flooded in my head.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I'm ready to jump in front of a train. I trust no one and I never will. I will never have anyone who cares about. It's over. good bye...


:hug


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I spend so much time trying to "think" my way into solving my anxiety, my confidence issues, my self-loathing, and just about everything wrong with me. I don't know why I do this. It more often paralyzes me even more, and doesn't seem like I'm ever going to have an epiphany moment that alters me psychologically into making a necccsary change. No amount of thinking is ever going to pull me out of this. But thinking it through on my own is about the only thing I have to try, and it's natural for me to want to understand myself and change myself by thinking it through.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I wish that this is all some really weird trip of a nightmare and not real life. Please tell me that this is a nightmare.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> I wish that this is all some really weird trip of a nightmare and not real life. Please tell me that this is a nightmare.


I hope you are okay. :hug :squeeze


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I hope you are okay. :hug :squeeze


Trying to be (more like having to.) Thanks.

I'll be up for a bit if you want to chat.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

ok sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

sup guise


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A couple of years ago when I got sick from my sleeping pill withdrawals my hair started falling out, got to the point where about 5-10 strands would fall out during the day, about 5 when I was styling it and about 10-15 when washing it. 2 - 3 months ago I started meditating on my hair for about 5-15 minutes a day, visualizing how it's growing, how it's already grown, feeling grateful for it, throughout the day I would say positive affirmations and feel grateful for my hair. About a month into it my hair stopped falling out as much, in the last two months only about 20 fell out which would've happened in a day or two before. Not only that but I have a bald area on my left and in the few weeks a few hairs have started growing there.

When all this started I slacked off with the meditations, just used the gratefulness, positive affirmations and a paper of written affirmations that I put under my pillow but it kept getting better so I'm not sure if I'll go back to the meditations, it seems like it's good enough to be grateful for it and think about it during the day. This is good not just for my hair but for my healing journey cause I'm going to use what I learn from it to help me with other things.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Suchness said:


> A couple of years ago when I got sick from my sleeping pill withdrawals my hair started falling out, got to the point where about 5-10 strands would fall out during the day, about 5 when I was styling it and about 10-15 when washing it. 2 - 3 months ago I started meditating on my hair for about 5-15 minutes a day, visualizing how it's growing, how it's already grown, feeling grateful for it, throughout the day I would say positive affirmations and feel grateful for my hair. About a month into it my hair stopped falling out as much, in the last two months only about 20 fell out which would've happened in a day or two before. Not only that but I have a bald area on my left and in the few weeks a few hairs have started growing there.
> 
> When all this started I slacked off with the meditations, just used the gratefulness, positive affirmations and a paper of written affirmations that I put under my pillow but it kept getting better so I'm not sure if I'll go back to the meditations, it seems like it's good enough to be grateful for it and think about it during the day. This is good not just for my hair but for my healing journey cause I'm going to use what I learn from it to help me with other things.


That is interesting, I had withdrawals from anti-depressants when I was on them but I quit those over 10 years ago. Why were you on sleeping pills? They are extremely addictive just like pain killers. I would never meditate over my hair, but if it worked for you that is cool. Roger Maris in 1960 when he was breaking Babe Ruth's home run record lost all his hair from stress. Maybe the reason you lost your hair was stress? I don't see why you would go through the pains of "meditating on your hair" as you put it, I would just wear a hat. Anyway it is good that a few hairs started growing. Bruce Lee has a ton of different quotes or mantras you could use as part of your daily hair affirmations. If you put in google like "bruce lee quotes" he was actually a brilliant philosopher who believed in "the art of fighting without fighting" I mean he wasn't talking about fighting hair loss, but anyway some people completely butcher that philosophy and think it means backing down from or avoiding fights.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I feel shame far too deeply


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I will do anything for those who I love. <3 I'll always support them. c:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm sitting alone in my room, in the dark. I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I'm sitting alone in my room, in the dark. I don't know what to do with myself.


In the mind one goes to Jupiter.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

> it seems like it's good enough to be grateful for it and think about it during the day.


Definitely should start doing this as well myself. Maybe it will help. Or at least make me feel better and help me get through the day easier.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Blue Dino said:


> Definitely should start doing this as well myself. Maybe it will help. Or at least make me feel better and help me get through the day easier.


In general or about something specific?


----------



## StayLovelyB (Jul 19, 2019)

I feel the madness wrapping me up here
Sun in my eyes, it's a beautiful sight
I feel the madness wrapping me up here
Open the latch, let me into the light
All of these birds, all of these birds in my head
Swarming around, pecking to keep me up and i can't come down
All of these words building a house in my head
Tearing it down, the wreckage is keeping me up and i can't come down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

StayLovelyB said:


> I feel the madness wrapping me up here
> Sun in my eyes, it's a beautiful sight
> I feel the madness wrapping me up here
> Open the latch, let me into the light
> ...


Did you come up with that?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Suchness said:


> In general or about something specific?


Just in general, with everyday stuff I guess.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to solve this driving issue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Meooow.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Blue Dino said:


> Just in general, with everyday stuff I guess.


I would recommend taking time out like a minute in your day to do a meditation on gratefulness, you can do it lying down, sitting or standing and just close your eyes and create a feeling of gratefulness. It's good to think about it during the day too but with meditation you know for sure you put in a certain amount of time and you're less likely to be distracted. To change ourselves we must first change our energy, this is the inner journey we must all take in our healing process.
Dr Joe Dispenza, a neuroscienctist has done a lot of research on this, he's done thousands of brain scans and found that our brains are in the best state to change when they're in a state of oneness and gratitude.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

napping for a few hrs in the afternoon and now im UP.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I know where I'm not wanted.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

So... I passed an elderly guy that was driving really slow on the highway today, but I'm pretty sure that he driving that way because was getting a b/j from someone in passenger seat. :um


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Meooow.


Woof. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Woof. :lol


Baa Baa Black Sheep.......






:b


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

its so humid out and i cant sleep at all. only got about an hour and a half so far.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Suchness said:


> I would recommend taking time out like a minute in your day to do a meditation on gratefulness, you can do it lying down, sitting or standing and just close your eyes and create a feeling of gratefulness. It's good to think about it during the day too but with meditation you know for sure you put in a certain amount of time and you're less likely to be distracted. To change ourselves we must first change our energy, this is the inner journey we must all take in our healing process.
> Dr Joe Dispenza, a neuroscienctist has done a lot of research on this, he's done thousands of brain scans and found that our brains are in the best state to change when they're in a state of oneness and gratitude.


I've always thought about trying meditation. Seems like it could be something that will improve my quality of life. Easier said than done since I am bad at temporarily suppressing bad thoughts. The gratefulness contemplation, I think is much more doable for me.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I am starting to make sense of it all little by little every day. I don’t know how to feel, it’s probably not healthy to keep hyperanalyzing.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Blue Dino said:


> I've always thought about trying meditation. Seems like it could be something that will improve my quality of life. Easier said than done since I am bad at temporarily suppressing bad thoughts. The gratefulness contemplation, I think is much more doable for me.


Meditation isn't necessarily about suppressing thoughts, it's about awareness and resting your attention in the present moment, the more aware you are the less thoughts you will have and if thoughts come up simply observe them without identifying with them. But, it depends on what kind of meditation you're doing, if you're meditating on gratitude then you just create a feeling of gratitude, thoughts will come and go but the deeper you go into it the less negative thoughts you'll have.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> I've always thought about trying meditation. Seems like it could be something that will improve my quality of life. Easier said than done since I am bad at temporarily suppressing bad thoughts. The gratefulness contemplation, I think is much more doable for me.


You don't suppress anything with meditation.

You observe.

You don't grab on to any thoughts, you watch them float away before your mind's eye. And if you accidentally grab hold of a thought, you observe the grabbing-hold-of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

I wonder what my life would have been like if I stayed? 7 years down the line and here I am. I wish I had somebody to share my thoughts with. Even just have a laugh with. This month is gonna drag.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Suchness said:


> Meditation isn't necessarily about suppressing thoughts, it's about awareness and resting your attention in the present moment, the more aware you are the less thoughts you will have and if thoughts come up simply observe them without identifying with them. But, it depends on what kind of meditation you're doing, if you're meditating on gratitude then you just create a feeling of gratitude, thoughts will come and go but the deeper you go into it the less negative thoughts you'll have.


Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> So... I passed an elderly guy that was driving really slow on the highway today, but I'm pretty sure that he driving that way because was getting a b/j from someone in passenger seat. :um


That's just wrong on a whole range of levels. Pretty funny though.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

* *




Hate to admit it, but investing that $200 is worth it. The difference in quality is remarkable. But then again, it's the difference between going to a generalist and a specialist. A family dr vs a neurosurgeon. Someone who specializes in trauma, dissociation and PD's is gonna be 100% more on target for me than my generalist. That 1 session helped more than the last 3-4 months of sessions lol. Will be investing that money into myself every ****ing week. I'm worth it. My motivation and her expertise has me seeing my life very different within 3-6 months time. If I can tackle this last big issue that remains I'll be golden!

I'm not even mad abt the money anymore. If I spend 7-11 yrs past high school earning a phd and more time in trainings and CEs becoming a specialist in a field I'd charge that much too. Her normal price is $250-$500. Another specialist I spoke to was $350 so this is a ****ing steal tbh. And the rent she's paying for that office lol. The money makes sense. I do not begrudge it one bit.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tis the era of fickleness


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Alright I’ve officially crossed the threshold from mild curiosity to temporary obsession again. This time the history of Scotland.
That’s the one thing I hate about me. Anything and everything that catches my attention, I need to learn more about it. Like an itch in my brain I need to scratch.
For example, I can’t watch a movie without afterwards looking up the historical facts they spoke about. And it just trickles down from there and next thing I know I’m on an 11th tab online and going through books. I like learning. Although sometimes I wish I could just be and not have to know. Idk if that makes sense. :|


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Ekardy

Me thinking you watched Rob Roy or Braveheart or similar movie.

Scotland is made up of many cultures, depending on if highlander or lowlander (talked about it before on here), but some in the North come from Southern Ireland which are originally from around Central Europe.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> @Ekardy
> 
> Me thinking you watched Rob Roy or Braveheart or similar movie.
> 
> Scotland is made up of many cultures, depending on if highlander or lowlander (talked about it before on here), but some in the North come from Southern Ireland which are originally from around Central Europe.


I was actually watching this show 'Outlander' and I was curious about some things they mentioned. And now I dived into a vast world of history I didn't know in detail before. Currently reading this book: 'The Scottish War of Independence' by Evan Macleod Barron.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My wife had to do a webinar at her university yesterday - answering students questions as they asked them online with a couple of other ladies. She sent me the link to check it out - it's funny when someone you know that well all of a sudden sounds quite serious and clever.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> I was actually watching this show 'Outlander' and I was curious about some things they mentioned. And now I dived into a vast world of history I didn't know in detail before. Currently reading this book: 'The Scottish War of Independence' by Evan Macleod Barron.


Cool.

From what I understand, Rob Roy was part of the Jackobite risings in 1715.

That TV show, Outlander is based in 1743 when goes back in time, so close to that time period (1715) and another Jacobite rising in 1745.

I think Braveheart was based before the Jackobite risings in 1295.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> My wife had to do a webinar at her university yesterday - answering students questions as they asked them online with a couple of other ladies. She sent me the link to check it out - it's funny when someone you know that well all of a sudden sounds quite serious and clever.


Sounds like with normal English at home, then sound very British, perfect English when serious.

Seen it before with government officials.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Sounds like with normal english at home, then sound very British, perfect English when serious.
> 
> Seen it before with government officials.


Her voice sounded a bit deeper and serious - usually at home she's mostly just talking about the dog or getting things fixed around the house. (and whether she wants me to come up and do anything or not) :roll


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> Her voice sounded a bit deeper and serious - usually at home she's mostly just talking about the dog or getting things fixed around the house. (and whether she wants me to come up and do anything or not) :roll


Oh, I see.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Words reduce reality to something the mind can grasp, which isn't very much.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have my first ever job interview tomorrow. It’s for trimming the leaves off of marijuana. I’ve rarely been so anxious.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm eating peanut butter and jelly for the first time, all these years I see people talk about it on TV and it's actually pretty good.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> I'm eating peanut butter and jelly for the first time, all these years I see people talk about it on TV and it's actually pretty good.


What?! You've never had PB&J before?!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Suchness said:


> I'm eating peanut butter and jelly for the first time, all these years I see people talk about it on TV and it's actually pretty good.


That was the first thing I had when I was told I was no longer allergic to peanuts.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> What?! You've never had PB&J before?!


First time baby and it's brilliant and this organic sprouted whole meal bread makes it that much better.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Ekardy said:


> That was the first thing I had when I was told I was no longer allergic to peanuts.


I don't regret it. Did you like it?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Suchness said:


> I don't regret it. Did you like it?


I *loved* it, PB & strawberry jelly, I'm allergic to grapes.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Ekardy said:


> I *loved* it, PB & strawberry jelly, I'm allergic to grapes.


I had it with strawberry too, it's so good.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Been in and out of presence for the last ten minutes, mostly in, it's like you wake up even tho you're awake but you're not really awake until you're present, that's the true awakening.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

My ego is going "No, not too long, I'll lose myself" and my awareness is going "Yes, I'm finding myself."


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I have my first ever job interview tomorrow. It's for trimming the leaves off of marijuana. I've rarely been so anxious.


 Hope it went well! :high5


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Suchness said:


> My ego is going "No, not too long, I'll lose myself" and my awareness is going "Yes, I'm finding myself."


:grin2:


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Suchness said:


> Been in and out of presence for the last ten minutes, mostly in, it's like you wake up even tho you're awake but you're not really awake until you're present, that's the true awakening.


being present is so simple yet so damn difficult

it's EXHAUSTING :cry


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> I had it with strawberry too, it's so good.


But strawberry jelly is what we call jam is it? I've never tried jam with peanut butter, although I've heard that expression lots of time on American TV.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

versikk said:


> being present is so simple yet so damn difficult
> 
> it's EXHAUSTING :cry


It can be, the idea is to rest your awareness in the present moment in a relaxed way but the mind (ego) can do a lot to resist that, that's why we practice until it becomes our natural state of being.



harrison said:


> But strawberry jelly is what we call jam is it? I've never tried jam with peanut butter, although I've heard that expression lots of time on American TV.


Yeah, for ages I thought they were talking about what we think of as jelly but it's actually jam.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> Yeah, for ages I thought they were talking about what we think of as jelly but it's actually jam.


Okay - maybe I should give it a try with the peanut butter some time, worth a try.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

harrison said:


> Okay - maybe I should give it a try with the peanut butter some time, worth a try.


Let us know what you think if you do.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> Let us know what you think if you do.


Okay mate - will do.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I've got nothing figured out


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She was suppose to get the dishes.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Hope it went well! :high5


Thanks man! It was a simple interview, only lasted like 5 minutes and I didn't get asked any silly situational questions.

I got the job but it's only part-time... kind of sucks, was hoping for full-time. Just gotta do a good job and hopefully get more hours.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

HGTV


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

the word lunch is a weird word. i wonder its etymology


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

They don't teach us about the Anunnaki, the emerald tablets, the dead sea scrolls, the other ancient texts, that's our history. They don't even teach us to think for ourselves, to read the other side of the story, to question things, to make up our own mind. They don't even teach us about consciousness, the nature of the mind, communication, values.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

They teach us äbout the Jellybeans. :O

And the Umper Lumpers. :b


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

They didn't even teach me about peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

They teach about chocolate at the Charlie factory. :O


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Thanks man! It was a simple interview, only lasted like 5 minutes and I didn't get asked any silly situational questions.
> 
> I got the job but it's only part-time... kind of sucks, was hoping for full-time. Just gotta do a good job and hopefully get more hours.


No problem! Good to hear that you got the job at least. Meanwhile I have only gotten volunteer positions that pay me nothing lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Umper, lumper, lump de do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Being different is ok.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

It's midnight. I'm covered in dirty dishwasher water because said dishwasher decided to give out on me. Almost done checking off every possible reason. 

Taking a breather and checking new dishwashers online because it's midnight and I'm covered in dirty water.

:fall


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Ekardy said:


> It's midnight. I'm covered in dirty dishwasher water because said dishwasher decided to give out on me. Almost done checking off every possible reason.
> 
> Taking a breather and checking new dishwashers online because it's midnight and I'm covered in dirty water.
> 
> :fall


Me and Butters will wash the dishes if you make the peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> It's midnight. I'm covered in dirty dishwasher water because said dishwasher decided to give out on me. Almost done checking off every possible reason.
> 
> Taking a breather and checking new dishwashers online because it's midnight and I'm covered in dirty water.
> 
> :fall


Usually find it needs servicing / replacing of a sensor or control panel itself. Happens with washing machines, fridges, etc. Usually cäll out technician and they can order parts, etc. When cost's too much to repair (over half the cost of a new one with replacement of parts and labour), replace it.

But covered in dishwashing liquid, etc reminds a person of this 80's movie






Won't run out but short out (dishwasher in this case with your situation).


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Ekardy

Also check the manual (find it online if don't have a copy), including servicing manual if available.

Sometimes there is a diagnostic routine you follow in the manual for control panel, which directs you to the problem if sensor or control panel related.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

@Suchness, if you wash them and Butterfly dries them off, I'll make you guys the best PB&J's you've ever had.

@Mondo_Fernando, 
Well I took it mostly apart, my engineering brain kicks in and I NEED to figure it out like a puzzle. It kept flooding and leaking and it just started tonight. I checked for clogs, I took out every piece inside, I disconnected the hose, checked garbage disposal area also, nothing. I did a factory reset on it just now and it ran the test, drained properly FINALLY. (Probably should have done the reset first :lol) So hopefully it's fixed and I won't be up cleaning a big watery mess.

Yea I googled the manual towards the end, that's why I did the reset at the end. Here's hoping.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

On it!  I will wash them shiny and clean @Ekardy
@Suchness you're drying


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think If I was 20 years younger I'd go back to Uni and study either archaeology or law.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> On it!  I will wash them shiny and clean @Ekardy
> @Suchness you're drying


You got it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ekardy said:


> @Mondo_Fernando,
> Well I took it mostly apart, my engineering brain kicks in and I NEED to figure it out like a puzzle. It kept flooding and leaking and it just started tonight. I checked for clogs, I took out every piece inside, I disconnected the hose, checked garbage disposal area also, nothing. I did a factory reset on it just now and it ran the test, drained properly FINALLY. (Probably should have done the reset first :lol) So hopefully it's fixed and I won't be up cleaning a big watery mess.
> 
> Yea I googled the manual towards the end, that's why I did the reset at the end. Here's hoping.


Good to hear thät you fixed it.

Sounds like something was pressed on control panel (mode) and resetting to factory defaults reset that setting back.

Sometimes can havē a faulty sensor and one factory reset can make it work once or a few times before picks up sensor error code again.

I guess just have to wait until dishwashing time again to see if was just a setting change on control panel or sensor error code.

In some cases one can repair sensors by just cleaning them out of gunk that builds up in them over time. Have to be careful what cleaning product is used as some eat parts of the sensor.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> I think If I was 20 years younger I'd go back to Uni and study either archaeology or law.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Suchness said:


> It can be, the idea is to rest your awareness in the present moment in a relaxed way but the mind (ego) can do a lot to resist that, that's why we practice until it becomes our natural state of being.
> 
> Yeah, for ages I thought they were talking about what we think of as jelly but it's actually jam.


I won't mention names, but the greatest martial artists never had much of an ego, they just kinda stay humble, but still NEVER back down from a fight or become pacifists.
If your awareness becomes exhausted, you can rest it in the present moment for small stretches, but eventually you will need to put it back to work. The mind and ego like you stated are interchangeable and will put up a fight to resist your awareness. It really is like a small battle is always being waged within us. We must practice giving our awareness small "time-out's" so that it can recharge.


----------



## StayLovelyB (Jul 19, 2019)

Suchness said:


> Did you come up with that?


No it's from a song called Birds by Kat Cunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok cool, I'll check it out.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Me and my friend are going to a local rib festival tomorrow. Should be fun.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I have no motivation to live.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I have no motivation to live.


:sigh :hug


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093300362-post12176.html

Ambulance and fire engine here again. Parked in front of here. Wonder if someone died. Not someone from my apartment building though.

Edit: Saw them put some guy on a stretcher into the ambulance. Good view from my balcony. There was a white sheet on his body but not the head. Didn't seem to be in any rush to get him to a hospital.

Not sure why they had multiple stretchers.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't want to go back to college next week


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Bearyfluffy said:


> I don't want to go back to college next week


Good luck to you, going back is always rough &#128578;
I hate where I am in life now, but I'm also glad I'm finished with that part of my life.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

oh man, i gotta catch up on SAS.......... so many subbed threads and PMs i haven't read

guys if i haven't replied to you, i'm really sorry. my GAD is gadding hard


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Scared like **** with all the news about upcoming recession....
Why do they have to declare it so early, I guess for corrective actions to be made, but I am getting sleepless nights already.

I systemic exclusion at work every day now


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

stratsp said:


> Scared like **** with all the news about upcoming recession....
> Why do they have to declare it so early, I guess for corrective actions to be made, but I am getting sleepless nights already.
> 
> I systemic exclusion at work every day now


_
State industries have borrowed heavily and so have consumers. Banks are weighed down by loans that will never be repaid. Each time Beijing has attempted to rein in excessive consumer and corporate lending, the global economy has wobbled, forcing China's policymakers to loosen credit again._

what capitalistic nonsense. god i hope this doesn't happen for at least 10 more years, i can't lose my focking job now-. i can't deal with unemployment, i will fcvking killmyself.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry ladies. I’m getting married in Niagara Falls this Friday... wild.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

the cheat said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm getting married in Niagara Falls this Friday... wild.


Cr**p I need to improve my reading skills, I read this post three times and every time I read "getting married *to *Niagara falls" what is wrong with me


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I was with a friend when she was proposed to on that Niagara Falls boat ride. Everyone applauded, we got soaked, and they almost lost the ring.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm getting married in Niagara Falls this Friday... wild.


Congrats! :grin2:


----------



## seffboi (Aug 29, 2019)

Eggs am I right


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Eggs-celent.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I miss her face.
I miss her voice.
I miss our almost-relationship.

...

I miss "her."

Even though I know I shouldn't. Love really is as blind as it sounds. What a horrific emotion. :sigh


----------



## lerz (Aug 30, 2019)

I want to stay awake forever and never sleep. That would be awesome!


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Is it still Irish Coffee if there's no whiskey?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

CNikki said:


> Is it still Irish Coffee if there's no whiskey?


I don't think so - I think it has to have the whisky in it.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

harrison said:


> I don't think so - I think it has to have the whisky in it.


Damn.

Guess I won't be Irish tonight.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i remember this site in 2014 i used to post this song everyday in "what music are you listening to" i mean EVERYDAY.
english was still new/kind of cool to me so i was easily influenced. now i just don't care..


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

This could be the greatest thing I've ever done or the biggest mistake of my life. I guess we'll see


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

You ****ed me so good that I almost said, "I love you".


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Confused when said bored.

When meant board (planking). :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Who spilled milk on the Sun?

* *




It was the cow who jumped over the moon.












*Sent from my Taco's Trunk using Tapatalk*


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

BeautyandRage said:


> You ****ed me so good that I almost said, "I love you".


Wait till he makes love to you.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

"I don't answer questions."

*Sent from my Taco's Trunk using Tapatalk*


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I'll never understand why I'm anxious around people, but at the same time have a desire to accepted and appreciated by those around me. Anxiety makes me feel averse to people, but at the same I want to be present in people's lives and for people to be present in mine. I'm a conflicting mess of desires, insecurities, and fears. SA makes social interaction entirely too painful to be enjoyable, and I feel like there's something missing from my life because of it.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a headache. Really can't be bothered to get pissed off right now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Positive venting system has to have pressure too, but not pressure from, hmmm.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

I am fatally obsessed with authenticity and genuineness and hate manipulation.



I work in advertising.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Wonder how many job interviews I'll have to do before I'm finally able to get through one like a normal human being without mucking it up somehow


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I'd rather keep my dignity even if I remain alone than to lose it in exchange for conditional love.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> I'd rather keep my dignity even if I remain alone than to lose it in exchange for conditional love.


Me too. "sigh"


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

It hurts to let other people down. I feel like I do it constantly in everything I try to do.


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

me too I’m sorry to say ... I’m pretty good at disappointment ... I’m working on slowing down my racing thoughts ... for me, it seems to be a constant struggle


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Keyboard warriors everywhere, they're clueless.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Anything.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Anything.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Write.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Repression of social anxieties equals depression. Dont give in.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

CNikki said:


> I'd rather keep my dignity even if I remain alone than to lose it in exchange for conditional love.


Your dignity is your confidence, which is applicable in all of us. The power of it can be breaking it. Still stick to your safety lines, but do something unexpected. You might just (even within time) outstand yourself. If you feel you might be hurting someone or losing someone's conditional love, show them how you feel with affection, fondness or even just letting them know you love them. People aren't always awake to how we feel. Sometimes they need reminding. It's also important to love yourself and treat yourself kindly too. Sorry if I'm rambling, a mere observation!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

karenw said:


> B6


B12


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A12 mister speaker.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

V12 "vroom vroom"


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Turbo jet, zooom.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Faster than the speed of light interdimensional travel.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Scotty, Warp 9.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Science is the contemporary language of mysticism.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lost In Space.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Found in the light of consciousness.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Journey to the centre of a pie.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think my dad is starting to sense that there's something wrong with me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I miss her face. :sigh 

(not directed to anyone here)


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Meg-be I am Hurt-rcules.

*Sent from SAS' dancing Banana Emoji using Tapatalk*


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Did you know it was World Suicide Prevention Day?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Suddenly and without warning it was all about toes.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Believe it or not, I don't actually like being left alone when I'm depressed and feeling down. Yet I'm constantly being ignored and avoided. Makes me feel like no one cares.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Crisigv

:hug


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't know why I thought wathing a documentary about plane crashes when I'm about be on a plane was a good idea.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@discopotato

I saw a documentary where this guy fixed a windscreen on a jet plane with the wrong bolts (I think he was tired, picked the wrong size bolts for application) and the windscreen departed the plane. One of the pilots nearly got sucked out. :O

Basically most crashes come down to maintenance or exterior forces like birds flying into the engines as one example, which happened to a plane that crashed in Russia not long ago and the famous Hudson river crash.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> @discopotato
> 
> I saw a documentary where this guy fixed a windscreen on a jet plane with the wrong bolts (I think he was tired, picked the wrong size bolts for application) and the windscreen departed the plane. One of the pilots nearly got sucked out. :O
> 
> Basically most crashes come down to maintenance or exterior forces like birds flying into the engines as one example, which happened to a plane that crashed in Russia not long ago and the famous Hudson river crash.


Scary stuff :/ 
In this documentary the co-pilot knew there was something wrong with the plane but was too afraid to question the poor judgement of the captain. It was deeply ingrained in their culture at the time not to question or disrespect your superiors or elders :serious:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> Scary stuff :/
> In this documentary the co-pilot knew there was something wrong with the plane but was too afraid to question the poor judgement of the captain. It was deeply ingrained in their culture at the time not to question or disrespect your superiors or elders :serious:


Very scary.

Sounds like a airline from Indonesia or Singapore, etc?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Very scary.
> 
> Sounds like a airline from Indonesia or Singapore, etc?


I think it was Korean :frown2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> I think it was Korean :frown2:


Oh.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Relaxed, listening to the thunder outside. We've been getting our intermittent monsoon rains lately.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I wish we had more thunder, we get plenty of monsoon but not much fireworks 😞


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Relaxed, listening to the thunder outside. We've been getting our intermittent monsoon rains lately.


Same down here with lightning, thunder a while back.

A tornado on the water flipped a yacht over a dock. From what I understand, total write off, even though was still floating upside down.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My written jokes are catchy. Too bad people don't sense the humor in them.
Oh well. I still crack my own self up.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Fun Spirit said:


> My written jokes are catchy. Too bad people don't sense the humor in them.
> Oh well. I still crack my own self up.


Awww! :squeeze


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> My written jokes are catchy. Too bad people don't sense the humor in them.
> Oh well. I still crack my own self up.


:sus :b


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't think I'm in a good condition to drive, especially on the freeway. Oh well...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I don't think I'm in a good condition to drive, especially on the freeway. Oh well...


Please take care, drive safe.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I want me a sports car. Vroom vroom baby.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> I want me a sports car. Vroom vroom baby.


I heard you are a world champion spinner.


* *












 :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> I heard you are a world champion spinner.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Ha Ha
I wish that was me but I'm not like that. LOL


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> Ha Ha
> I wish that was me but I'm not like that. LOL


I'll believe ya, many wouldn't.  :b


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Typing . . .


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd say that 70% of the posts on this site now are about jobs and work.
Where did all the people go who used to joke around and have lively discussions about philosophical topics?
Everything so serioussssss...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> I'd say that 70% of the posts on this site now are about jobs and work.
> Where did all the people go who used to joke around and have lively discussions about philosophical topics?
> Everything so serioussssss...



* *












:b


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> I'd say that 70% of the posts on this site now are about jobs and work.
> Where did all the people go who used to joke around and have lively discussions about philosophical topics?
> Everything so serioussssss...


I guess it's just the issues the majority of people are having at the moment, and the fact that at the moment it's a little more quiet I think

But, with that being said, did you know that the actual sun danced on a Tuesday afternoon, after a dog started meow-ing at a monkey that chased a rock that was sitting on the beach?

It was chaos, chaos I tell you.:banana


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> I guess it's just the issues the majority of people are having at the moment, and the fact that at the moment it's a little more quiet I think
> 
> But, with that being said, did you know that the actual sun danced on a Tuesday afternoon, after a dog started meow-ing at a monkey that chased a rock that was sitting on the beach?
> 
> It was chaos, chaos I tell you.:banana


That's a cool story brah


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> That's a cool story brah


Why thank you :lol

That story took exactly 384 and 3/4 years to write. It's finally been published:nerd:


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I had two parakeets. One who recently passed away after having him for 12+ years. His bird-mate, being about half the age he was, is clearly showing that she needs a companion again. I referred to the both of them as Love Birds (and yes, I know there's a type of bird called that) because they relied on each other to the point you would never see them separated. I feel bad for the poor thing. 

I don't want to go through the cycle of getting a baby bird while having an older bird due to the explained outcome. We're actively looking at adoption centers who may happen to have an adult male parakeet. Sounds a bit illogical, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> I had two parakeets. One who recently passed away after having him for 12+ years. His bird-mate, being about half the age he was, is clearly showing that she needs a companion again. I referred to the both of them as Love Birds (and yes, I know there's a type of bird called that) because they relied on each other to the point you would never see them separated. I feel bad for the poor thing.
> 
> I don't want to go through the cycle of getting a baby bird while having an older bird due to the explained outcome. We're actively looking at adoption centers who may happen to have an adult male parakeet. Sounds a bit illogical, but it's worth a shot.


Awww, the poor guy! I hope you find him another friend soon. :hug :squeeze


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Gone?, over there.

No, no, over there is funny. :b


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

When you add a basketball and a banana together, you get 25 ovens made of flawless chewing gum


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have no idea what “kins” are and by this point I really don’t care what it is.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

im so sorry for everything i always fk everything purposely unintentionally.its an impulse and i laugh about it thinking its funny but its not really i just dont know whats wrong with me and then i get really depressed and suicidal and want to cry but cant cry because my emotions suck.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ananus


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

*This is for anyone who needs this right now, I just wanted to tell you that your life matters and you matter. No matter what negative thing you might be thinking today, you are a beautiful person and I truly do care about you. I am here if you need to talk. I care. You matter. *


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SunshineSam218 said:


> *This is for anyone who needs this right now, I just wanted to tell you that your life matters and you matter. No matter what negative thing you might be thinking today, you are a beautiful person and I truly do care about you. I am here if you need to talk. I care. You matter.*


:grin2:


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

SunshineSam218 said:


> *This is for anyone who needs this right now, I just wanted to tell you that your life matters and you matter. No matter what negative thing you might be thinking today, you are a beautiful person and I truly do care about you. I am here if you need to talk. I care. You matter. *


One of those rare positive posts that we never see nor make. Sure that you're on the right forum?

Kidding. Thank you. Same to you.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Peldum stands in the crump foonigla. He silters ragward plundering the gorth eurythma. In the greenth a ceviche howls. "Gun der blanda! Gun der blanda!," he sneeps. But the pippy has already stock-ed.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Come live with us in the palace, there’s a room waiting for you

Come on...

Come on...

Come on!!!

Just let us adore u.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Oh man, being sociable is hard when you are around more confident people than you, especially more confident men. I end up feeling like a beta-orbiter most of the time. "sigh"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Most people don't know how to manage money....hmm might get into accounting.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

..


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

..


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

..


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

SunshineSam218 said:


> *This is for anyone who needs this right now, I just wanted to tell you that your life matters and you matter. No matter what negative thing you might be thinking today, you are a beautiful person and I truly do care about you. I am here if you need to talk. I care. You matter. *


Thanks, needed some positive vibes today, I'm not sure my life matters all that much though, I'm a little fish in a big pond, but if I say that I'm sending out the wrong message, on low days I have to remind myself we're all little fish in the same pond, if I devalue my own life I'm devaluing everyone's & hurting others.


----------



## TopShelfHeart (Sep 27, 2019)

I hate you for what you did but I miss you like a little kid


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

The thought of 'becoming a traveller' is increasingly sounding like a really good idea. Even if I have a dime to my name in the process.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

i want to cry on ur shoulder cuz life is so hard.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Some parts of my life, at least, are or IS one big discordant Shaggs song that goes on forever. Who are parents is ringing out into equidistant dissonance. Dissidence. I just like the word equidistant. Sue me.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I thought she was my soulmate but then she wasn't. And it really hurts because I really did love her, so much.

I think everyone is just a feeling. For me she's a feeling of being 19 years old with my forever best friend, and for once in my life it felt like I had my other half.

And it hurts you know, when it's gone. Like I'm not stupid. I know time and distance does that. I just loved her for so long.


----------



## HitodamaHikkikomori (Oct 1, 2019)

Life is like boxing, you have to endure the fight. It will get you on the ropes but no matter how many times you get knocked down, you've got to stand up and put it in a chokehold


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Another rainy day. Blah!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Another rainy day. Blah!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

So I've started babysitting my neighbor's kid today, the agreement is a few times a week while they're at work. It's nice since they're right across the street and the boy is pretty mellow. They have a dog that needs more attention :lol anyway we had breakfast and he's just watching TV right now. I find it funny that power rangers is STILL on TV, it must be the cheapest show to make haha.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> So I've started babysitting my neighbor's kid today, the agreement is a few times a week while they're at work. It's nice since they're right across the street and the boy is pretty mellow. They have a dog that needs more attention :lol anyway we had breakfast and he's just watching TV right now. I find it funny that power rangers is STILL on TV, it must be the cheapest show to make haha.


Awww, someone is training to be a mother someday! :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> So I've started babysitting my neighbor's kid today, the agreement is a few times a week while they're at work. It's nice since they're right across the street and the boy is pretty mellow. They have a dog that needs more attention :lol anyway we had breakfast and he's just watching TV right now. I find it funny that power rangers is STILL on TV, it must be the cheapest show to make haha.


Why does what you said sound like this TV intro.


* *












:O


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Another rainy day. Blah!


Go for a walk in the rain, it's the best.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> So I've started babysitting my neighbor's kid today, the agreement is a few times a week while they're at work. It's nice since they're right across the street and the boy is pretty mellow. They have a dog that needs more attention :lol anyway we had breakfast and he's just watching TV right now. I find it funny that power rangers is STILL on TV, it must be the cheapest show to make haha.


 I have found that dogs usually need more attention (they pretty much never get enough). Even when they're running away they're kinda looking back like they're not sure they don't want more. :lol

You could not pay me enough to babysit kids. I hope it at least pays well.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Snuffibiloticabotilicious.

Now say that quickly three times without screwing it up. :b :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It's October 3rd.


----------



## sweet_tooth87 (May 25, 2019)

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's October 3rd.


Happy Fall!! :grin2:


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's October 3rd.


Big woop.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess no one got that reference.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopefully its nothing


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

karenw said:


> Two women arguing as one was facetiming at the top of her voice. Again ipod required.


"Two women arguing as one was facetiming"

That would make a great title to a painting in a museum


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

anything in this thread.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I just put on Harry Potter. Hoping it will get me out of this funk


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I wish I was a cloud.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Must be nice to acknowledge that you’re on the greener side.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Cats, curtains and cardigans


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Mooose.

The hair gel of champions.


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

meep


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Coca Cola


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Stop.

In the name of Floss.

Must clean two days from OZ.

Of course says BOZA.

Lets Floss.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

moop


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Woop.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

On this pace it'll take 7yrs to pay off my student loans.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Girl_with_a_pen

:O


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So broke


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Cats


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@[email protected]


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Fun Spirit

French Kiss.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Cooking pasta and grooving to 2Pac, doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Cooking pasta and grooving to 2Pac, doesn't get much better than this.


2Pac-sta;D ;D ;D


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Cooking pasta and grooving to 2Pac, doesn't get much better than this.



* *












:b


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My life is nothing, and I'd be stupid to believe that it could ever change. It's only going to get worse.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Life is like a box of chocolates, you don't know what you'll get.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Run, Forrest, Run!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Life is like a box of chocolates, you don't know what you'll get.


 I know it won't be chocolate. That's for sure.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I know it won't be chocolate. That's for sure.


That's right, it's usually a 5hit sandwich.


----------



## sweet_tooth87 (May 25, 2019)

I am lucky to be alive. These social anxities/fears are meant to make me an better person. To challenge to be the best I can be. I am very lucky.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

sweet_tooth87 said:


> I am lucky to be alive. These social anxities/fears are meant to make me an better person. To challenge to be the best I can be. I am very lucky.


 Good for you


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I know it won't be chocolate. That's for sure.


Like a box of cakes.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Tom Cruise is the last samurai.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

There's no joy in my life. I want to disappear.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Infamoose said:


> I realized that the more I don't think about my struggles, whether it be anxiety, depression, schizoidism(not a word), not having friends, etc. the less it becomes part of my life.
> 
> The hardest part is being able to find that outlet to make you completely forget about it. It could be a hobby or it could be a person. I'm fortunate to have found both.
> 
> It will get better, believe in it and believe in yourself.


How's life dude? It's been a long time.

Sorry for everything I've said. I was a dickhead lol. I've changed a lot.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I am the placebo.


----------



## The-Hidden-Truth (Nov 12, 2019)

Boot that back over here.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

To me, lumping into groups is all bullsh*t. Baby boomers, millennials, Gen Xers, blacks, whites, Hispanics, gays, lesbians, the poor, the rich, the sick, the dying. All bullsh*t. Generalizing is bullsh*t. Even if it makes us feel good.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

kesker said:


> To me, lumping into groups is all bullsh*t. Baby boomers, millennials, Gen Xers, blacks, whites, Hispanics, gays, lesbians, the poor, the rich, the sick, the dying. All bullsh*t. Generalizing is bullsh*t. Even if it makes us feel good.


People, animals naturally form into groups where have something in common.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I really wish I had the courage to end everything.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope the roads aren't closed.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bored with life


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok boomer


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok mic.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

thinking about my unborn siblings.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Look Duck. Person ducks thinking something is there. :lol


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Ample Amble Ambien Amboy Amtrak Aflack Abstract Acme Roadrunner


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Not a good day but what's new


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

:lol


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i have always been fascinated by this:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It's funny how we can have "*****ing" as our mood on here, but can't actually use the word on the forum, hahahaha.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My son was due to be born on November 23rd. It's now November 25th. He's just in there, being lazy, sleeping, and eating... so at least I won't need a paternity test to be 100% sure he's mine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to transfer my emergency fund to savings account....either online at 1.9% or local bank at 1.5%.


----------



## TopShelfHeart (Sep 27, 2019)

I have to find another reason to sing again


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

there are two youtube channels/two youtubers that will make you LITERALLY cry a lot. both of them beautiful girls were fighting terminal illness. both have passed away. i'm not going to mention their channels.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope she is ok.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Such a tenacious little puppy.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I knew it ! You're a demon channelling multiple persona


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Woke up late pressed for time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So much to do


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Cold, fam


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

W r i t i n g
h
a
t
e
v
e
r e a l l y


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Forever Charon.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Sleep is the best pause button from life.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

how to come to peace with your cringeworthy moments? thinking about cringy fk you said/did without feeling like you wanna die. how?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This candy cane is yummy.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

This is extremely crucial and serious.

Twenty five (twenty five!) chickens were running around somewhere in the world this morning, and so this caused a reaction from the sun, which found this very interesting. The reason that this was so interesting is because all 25 of those chickens decided to play basketball... in a forest. Where all of the trees were dancing in the air as they started to float. But then there were only 24 chickens after a precise time of 1 hour, 23 minutes, and 54 seconds. All trees but one went back to their original positions. This is important because that chicken actually disappeared. Or did it? in reality it turned into one of the trees.

So now we have a floating tree in a forest that does chicken noises. It's not too much of a problem, until you realise that the chicken was actually a tree before it turned into a chicken. That just causes confusion.

Treeception


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I sure could go for some candy cane : /


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm ready for my end. I hope it shows up in 2020.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A watched kettle never boils.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

My guitar wants to kill your mama


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

Life is painful and sad.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sister just sent me a video of pagans doing some sort of ritual outside her workplace, somewhat odd, maybe it's to do with winter solstice : /


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

good deduction Watson


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello SAS,

Some of you might recognize me. I know it hasn't been too long, but I felt that I should come on briefly and say that I'm doing alright. Some people can attest to that since I keep contact with them elsewhere. I hope everyone else here is doing great too - and to the newcomers, I hope you are fairing just as well and receiving the support you need/expect. 

I'm not sure if I am/will be 'officially' back if I am to be honest. The last time I've posted, my mental health was going on a bit of a longer decline than it normally does. I couldn't partake or see anything that was negative or 'triggered' and enhanced it further. Now that some less stressors are out of the way, mainly coursework while juggling work and a few other things, my mind is somewhat clearer now. 

I want to wish everyone in advanced a Merry Christmas, and/or Happy Hanukkah! If I don't come around by the time 2020 hits, have a Happy New Year, too!

Best wishes.


----------



## daisy21g (Nov 17, 2016)

Excerpt taken from The Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath. Feels so relatable.

“I saw my life branching out before me like the green fig tree in the story. From the tip of every branch, like a fat purple fig, a wonderful future beckoned and winked. One fig was a husband and a happy home and children, and another fig was a famous poet and another fig was a brilliant professor, and another fig was Ee Gee, the amazing editor, and another fig was Europe and Africa and South America, and another fig was Constantin and Socrates and Attila and a pack of other lovers with queer names and offbeat professions, and another fig was an Olympic lady crew champion, and beyond and above these figs were many more figs I couldn't quite make out. I saw myself sitting in the crotch of this fig tree, starving to death, just because I couldn't make up my mind which of the figs I would choose. I wanted each and every one of them, but choosing one meant losing all the rest, and, as I sat there, unable to decide, the figs began to wrinkle and go black, and, one by one, they plopped to the ground at my feet.”


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Eeeek. The sheets are so cold.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

SAS is still active.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not really.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1 B.C


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

f off to 2019. 2020 has to be better.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to give gas money.


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

another ****ty year gone...….


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Happy new year everybody, live long and prosper.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I could make a list of over a dozen reasons to be glad to be leaving this state behind pretty soon, but at the same time I wonder how much more I'll like where I am going. It's all unknown mostly, but I feel confident this is the right move and a necessary change. Mostly because of the person I will be sharing it with.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

aha! only just noticed that person who likes to annoy other members on here has been banned. good job whoever did that, she was banned from another community for social anxiety I used to read years back, probably harder to spot on a bigger forum like this.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hope everyone down under in Australia is doing okay.


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

I wasn't sure where to put this post as I don't want to keep bothering the people who read the Spiritual Support forum. Alternatively, I don't want to only bother the people who read the Spiritual Support forum! 

So! For English-speakers, the names of the two Brandons -- Breyer and Routh -- have something in common with "Greta Thunberg": what is it?

Here's a hint! They are not what they appear to be. (The Socratic method in a hurry.)

I recently wrote the following text in another thread, which features spoilers for the movie _The Rise of Skywalker_ (and which can be revealed by clicking on the button below).


* *




There is a scene in "The Rise of Skywalker" (an amusingly titled film, as its acronym is a mirror of sorts), in which the heroes make an irresponsible jump to hyperspace. I was overcome with Feeling, so to speak -- as the beast had done nothing wrong. Athena then helped me to strongly suggest that the movie-makers correct that error with an additional magic moment showcasing Rey's skill as a healer. I had previously written notes about the X-Men feature from 2000: specifically with regard to Wolverine and Marie. My willpower, in combination with the cosmic curator, re-cut TRoS to suit our wants and needs.




Here are some fascinating URLs that I observed today:

https://movieweb.com/lando-twist-the-rise-of-skywalker-book-jannah/
https://movieweb.com/the-rise-of-skywalker-reshoots-added-scenes/

Billy Dee Williams portrayed Harvey Dent (A.K.A. "Apollo" Kent) in the 1989 Tim Burton movie, Batman.

Maryann Brandon was the editor of the 2019 movie, _TRoS_. I wrote about the name "Miriam" -- of which Maryam is a variant -- in my SAS thread, *Pryde* (which can be found by navigating to the Arts subforum).

I felt that "The Last Jedi" was a story with a blatantly anti-male thing going on. I disapproved of that. J J Abrams and Maryann Brandon improved upon that sorry situation with several plot points, which I will not talk about at the moment -- except to say that fans of Luke Skywalker ought not to be cruelly disappointed again. And guess what: Rey [REDACTED] Can Fly.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i know i posted this video before, but i'll post it again and again and again


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

love is like a dream said:


> , but i'll post it again and again and again


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i adore this song and its all funny ça fait bim bam boum memes


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I want to die


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I could make a list of over a dozen reasons to be glad to be leaving this state behind pretty soon, but at the same time I wonder how much more I'll like where I am going. It's all unknown mostly, but I feel confident this is the right move and a necessary change. Mostly because of the person I will be sharing it with.


You're taking old pokey with you, right?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

D
i
n
g


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope this rain lets up.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Karsten said:


> You're taking old pokey with you, right?


lol, nah. His old roots belong in the southwest  May he live another 100 years.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Did you say it in sign language ?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I have to remember that no one will truly care about me. No one is my friend.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> Know when you experience something you never thought you deserved, let alone knew that it existed, only to find out that it was all perception of what the subconscious yearned throughout its entire life? Yeah. I wish I never opened that box to begin with.


"hugs" Hope you are doing okay over there.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Right nothing n this thread.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Possible Troll alert.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Those crows are so loud. I wonder what they're saying.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Those crows are so loud. I wonder what they're saying.


"russell crowe, russell crowe"


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Anything, anything at all


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I just can't anymore


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Happy birthday to me. :hb


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Happy birthday to me. :hb


Happy birthday  I hope you'll have a great day :squeeze


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Is this what it’s like?
Is this what it’s gonna be like?
Is this what it’s like?
Is this what it’s gonna be like?
Is this what it’s like?
Is this what it’s gonna be like?
Is this what it’s like?
Is this what it’s gonna be like?
Is this what it’s like?
Is this what it’s gonna be like?
Is this what it’s like?
Is this what it’s gonna be like?
Is this what it’s like?
Is this what it’s gonna be like?
Is this what it’s like?
Is this what it’s gonna be like?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> Happy birthday  I hope you'll have a great day :squeeze


How did you know I was a sucker for red sports cars and chocolate cake?  Thanks again Jessica :squeeze


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

If only there was a way to upregulate elastinogenesis without triggering erk pathways related to angiogenesis. 

Half the issue is that all growth factors are tightly woven into the same web of biochemical processes throughout the body.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Do you ever wish you could clone yourself just so you'd have another weirdo to hang out with?

I'd probably just end up annoying myself.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I had an impulse buy and bought glasses.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just another night of wishing I was dead.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I attract......


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sunshine, apparently.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Monday........


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sunshine Lady said:


> Monday........


Monday :|


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just don't get people that spend so much


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm still uncertain on trying to reach out again. I doubt that you care, let alone remember that you said you'd attend to a very important event in a few months. I can't place expectations at this point...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pick out some Brazilian nuts for your engagement, check that expiration date, man, it's later than you think.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> Pick out some Brazilian nuts for your engagement, check that expiration date, man, it's later than you think.


I am hungry for some Brazil nuts now. :grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> I'm still uncertain on trying to reach out again. I doubt that you care, let alone remember that you said you'd attend to a very important event in a few months. I can't place expectations at this point...


I am so sorry this person is treating you like this Nikki.  "hugs"


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@iAmCodeMonkey It is strange how we are back on the forum. Maybe it is a spiritual collective energy. Everyone follow everyone.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sunshine Lady said:


> @*iAmCodeMonkey* It is strange how we are back on the forum. Maybe it is a spiritual collective energy. Everyone follow everyone.


Yeah it's weird isn't it?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

A lot of people have returned this week and last week. It always happens at once.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe people are hurting inside for whatever reason. Feeling lost, frustrated, lonely, or something else. A spiritual collective. That stuff is real. I just find it strange. I just saw an member who haven't been on in a while. Came out of nowhere. Then another friend just popped up even though they been lurking. Then you and iAmCodeMonkey. Then me suddenly. Spiritual collective. Energy. It is contagious. :teeth


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sunshine Lady said:


> Maybe people are hurting inside for whatever reason. Feeling lost, frustrated, lonely, or something else. A spiritual collective. That stuff is real. I just find it strange. I just saw an member who haven't been on in a while. Came out of nowhere. Then another friend just popped up even though they been lurking. Then you and iAmCodeMonkey. Then me suddenly. Spiritual collective. Energy. It is contagious.


For me, I think I came back around because it's finally 2020 and things are heating up again. I made a promise to myself that I would stop hiding from my bench warrant and go take my probation if I made it to 2020. So here I am, trying to figure out how to get some help, but not too much. Not in this state.

Yuck, that reminds me though, I have another court appearance tomorrow to find out if I'm even allowed to go back to my apartment or if I'm just homeless and have to ask for living assistance. I can't believe it got this bad. I was supposed to be making at least $50k/year by now with my network engineering experience.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Chevy396 said:


> For me, I think I came back around because it's finally 2020 and things are heating up again. I made a promise to myself that I would stop hiding from my bench warrant and go take my probation if I made it to 2020. So here I am, trying to figure out how to get some help, but not too much. Not in this state.
> 
> Yuck, that reminds me though, I have another court appearance tomorrow to find out if I'm even allowed to go back to my apartment or if I'm just homeless and have to ask for living assistance. I can't believe it got this bad. I was supposed to be making at least $50k/year by now with my network engineering experience.


I'm sorry to hear that Chewy.
:Squeeze

I hope you everything will go in your favor tomorrow. You don't want to be homeless. {Or living with someone like my Mom and my Sister and I had to}
Keep the Faith. Do whatever you can. :squeeze


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

I was walking around "Kansas" today, then someone who appeared to be my ex-girlfriend walked by.


I was not going to mention it, but it seemed to annoy my love that the experience stirred up strong emotions -- so I am talking about it on the worldwide web simply to be rebellious.


I don't even want to have a relationship with that person anymore (although I don't hate her).


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh oh well


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annd


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Repetition.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I need to let out a good cry. Nothing I've been doing and watching have been sufficient.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> I need to let out a good cry. Nothing I've been doing and watching have been sufficient.


"hugs"


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> "hugs"


Thanks.

Guess it's one of those nights where things pile up and it becomes mentally overwhelming.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Guess it's one of those nights where things pile up and it becomes mentally overwhelming.


No problem. I hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Anything else that should be taken and remain inconsistent for me?


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

This "just for fun" forum can get kind of depressing sometimes. :/ I think I'll go lurk on the frustration forum for a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

thomasjune said:


> This "just for fun" forum can get kind of depressing sometimes. :/ I think I'll go lurk on the frustration forum for a while.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why?


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why?


Because some of the things I read on this forum is depressing. Kind of like what I read on the "what's bothering you thread." I'm not looking down on anyone because my life is crap/ I know what mental illness can do to a person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think my life is coming up to its expiry date. It's all darkness now.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

\(^_^)/ Meeppppp


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So.....


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought he was talking about himself.

He shouldn't bully himself maybe.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

When will it end


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Why do things never change for me


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Another weekend of work and wishing my end would come.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Face it man,
it is apart of the plan,
that your out of sync,
please try not to think,
It's all over.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sunshine is always nice.


----------



## GoodHeartedMan (Jan 23, 2017)

*Why Do You Feel Worthless*



Crisigv said:


> Another weekend of work and wishing my end would come.


Are you seeing a physchiatrist? I think that if you got on some medication it would help you alot. I use to be like you but now i came along way with professional help and medication and i feel alot better. The first thing you have to do is ignore ALL of the unhappy people that call you names and say different things to put you down. Those kind of people don't like themselves and they want others to be unhappy also. Keep thinking it is those people that have problems and you don't. Stop thinking bad about yourself. Do not drink alcohol or take any street drugs because they will make you feel down and depressed. Every morning when you wake up just say to yourself that i meaning you will accomplish any and all people that make you feel down. Ignore name calling.:smile2::wink and learn how to laugh.


----------



## GoodHeartedMan (Jan 23, 2017)

*Are you 100 percent sure you are sunshine lady?*



Sunshine Lady said:


> Sunshine is always nice.


You are not smiling in your picture. You should change that photo for another that you are shining in your picture. Smile and the world smiles with you.:smile2: I want to see you smile so much that the sun is so bright i need to wear sunglasses.


----------



## GoodHeartedMan (Jan 23, 2017)

*You feel the way you do because you are not on medication*



Euripides said:


> When will it end


Cheer up man cause the world isn't coming to an end not for you and not for anybody. Think positive every minute of every day. Don't let the devil inside you win. Every time you think of something bad turn your bad thoughts around and think of good thoughts.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

GoodHeartedMan said:


> You are not smiling in your picture. You should change that photo for another that you are shining in your picture. Smile and the world smiles with you.:smile2: I want to see you smile so much that the sun is so bright i need to wear sunglasses.


I don't know how to respond to your comment.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

The devil inside me already won, I'm just helping him celebrate, cause I'm not a sore loser.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

GoodHeartedMan said:


> Are you seeing a physchiatrist? I think that if you got on some medication it would help you alot. I use to be like you but now i came along way with professional help and medication and i feel alot better. The first thing you have to do is ignore ALL of the unhappy people that call you names and say different things to put you down. Those kind of people don't like themselves and they want others to be unhappy also. Keep thinking it is those people that have problems and you don't. Stop thinking bad about yourself. Do not drink alcohol or take any street drugs because they will make you feel down and depressed. Every morning when you wake up just say to yourself that i meaning you will accomplish any and all people that make you feel down. Ignore name calling.:smile2::wink and learn how to laugh.


Thanks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

thomasjune said:


> This "just for fun" forum can get kind of depressing sometimes. :/ I think I'll go lurk on the frustration forum for a while.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





thomasjune said:


> Because some of the things I read on this forum is depressing. Kind of like what I read on the "what's bothering you thread." I'm not looking down on anyone because my life is crap/ I know what mental illness can do to a person.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was thinking that doesn't happen as much in this section, but then I re-read the last page of this thread, and it is pretty depressing. :sus


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

i wish i could restart my life


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I was thinking that doesn't happen as much in this section, but then I re-read the last page of this thread, and it is pretty depressing. :sus


Yes it is. I understand though, most of us here are struggling in one way or another. At least the rest of this section seems pretty relaxed/ people kidding around and stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Getting too heavy in the fun thread.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Went from trying to study while in bed to finding myself skimming through photos from my currently working phone. I have more on the last phone that I was able to retrieve. If anything those photos would probably be more painful to go through. I can’t relive the past, let alone a past that was likely fabricated differently than it actually was. 

I know it’s unhealthy and I can just delete them. I should’ve just went to bed since I wasn’t feeling well to start with.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Blizzard conditions out there 3 inchs of snow : /


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ate too much of my soup in one go during dinner, and now my stomach aches. lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Ate too much of my soup in one go during dinner, and now my stomach aches. lol


Now you need a bowl of antacid soup


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> Now you need a bowl of antacid soup


yup


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

why can't i stop laughing xD mainly @ 4:22 hhhh


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

I feel tired of living and trying and fighting and failing. Not every soul was meant to suvive. I just want to melt into this chair and cease to exist.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Write anything.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

nekomaru said:


> I feel tired of living and trying and fighting and failing. Not every soul was meant to suvive. I just want to melt into this chair and cease to exist.


Ditto.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

You've crept into my mind. You remind me of someone I love and I desperately want to help you and be there for you, but I don't know how.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

discopotato said:


> You've crept into my mind. You remind me of someone I love and I desperately want to help you and be there for you, but I don't know how.


Been there lots of times. Most of the time we can't help directly. But you can make the most out of any opportunity that comes your way. :squeeze


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I_Exist said:


> Been there lots of times. Most of the time we can't help directly. But you can make the most out of any opportunity that comes your way. :squeeze


thanks :squeeze


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Dinosaurs from an alternate universe


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

In 100 years we'll all be skeletons.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ugh


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

blue2 said:


> In 100 years we'll all be skeletons.


 I'm already a skeleton. I just have fancy clothes.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

blue2 said:


> In 100 years we'll all be skeletons.


Not me. I plan to go full on cyborg.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

blue2 said:


> In 100 years we'll all be skeletons.


Maybe some of us will still be alive in 100 years.  I will be.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

blue2 said:


> In 100 years we'll all be skeletons.


Some teens in here might make it. Or some of us might get embalmed or cryogenized. Or might have our heads kept alive in a jar to live for hundreds and hundreds of years and get elected president in that state.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm already a skeleton. I just have fancy clothes.


Why wouldn't your skeleton have fancy clothes ? Unless you mean your meat suit.



Fever Dream said:


> Not me. I plan to go full on cyborg.


Good luck with that.



Silent Memory said:


> Maybe some of us will still be alive in 100 years.  I will be.


What if you get eaten by a dinosaur ? &#128558;.. or other unforeseen highly plausable scenarios.



Blue Dino said:


> Some teens in here might make it. Or some of us might get embalmed or cryogenized.


Well that's true, embalming & a dry resting place with little oxygen & bodies can be preserved to a high standard for a long long time.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> blue2 said:
> 
> 
> > In 100 years we'll all be skeletons.
> ...


Me too.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think I'm worthless to SAS.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I want to go to another hockey game.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I miss when I was into corny kdramas. 

Time to break out the popcorn and feels.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

I should go to bed I have a meeting tomorrow that I haven't prepared for.


LETS GO BRAIN LETS SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

‎


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Write bite tight


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm so desperately tired. Mr. Tomorrow can take his unwelcome *** on vacation for another year or so.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I try not to get this petty (though I kind of had...), but I'll be upfront and say that I'm tired of the suspicion, let alone the likelihood that you are seeing my posts, and then either gaslight or subtly bring them up as if it will accomplish anything. I understand the risks of putting myself out there with familiar names and what-have-you. But my initial reason of even remaining here this long has/had been to write down thoughts and expressions that I know I cannot in real life (or I shouldn't.) Maybe it truly is all paranoia and coincidental. But it's been some time now that I've increasingly thought otherwise. 

You know other platforms you can find me and I don't care if you view them. But at least respect the fact that I use forums like this for reasons to which I am vulnerable with the problems I face. It's low to use it against someone, no matter the reason. Thank you.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

**** man, the seaweed I bought has wasabi in it and I don't really like wasabi and it's oily too, there's oil at the bottom of the pack and on my fingers. If only I could read Asian!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

**** man That seaweed was a bi?!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I need a new person in my life.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

My Job and life is so lonely, that you couldn't get it anymore lonely unless you were on deserted island for a week. I found myself today making the mistake of talking to a teacher. She asked me to leave.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My work shift is tomorrow afternoon again. What fun, as always


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

*The Lonely Teal Betta*

The teal betta fish have been living the in desolated jar for years. She's lonely and long craved for a companion. Finally she did, a pink/blue alternating glowing neon tetra fish. She was delighted. She finally has a companion. A friend. Someone she can swim along the jar with. Someone she can rub fins with. Smooch with. Another fish's feces she can lick and munch on. But within seconds of the majestic beautiful tetra was dropped into the fish jar, before the tetra can even begin to survey his new environment and study his new companion welcoming him to her home, the betta's instinct took over. Without warning, her bloodlust natural instinctive aggression took over. She swam in full speed towards him like a darting torpedo. Within seconds, her humble homey jar she calls home turned into a crimson red haze. Once the haze finally clears, she realize bits and chunks of flesh of what was her former male companion and what would've been new friend is in her mouth and stuck between the gaps of her sharp teeth. Now this makes her 12th new companion fish that have suffered the same fate. Just like that, she's back to being alone once again. She then realize, she doesn't deserve the companionship that she longed so much for. It's her instinct that has been going against her own desires. It's just self destructive. She then eats his remaining shredded up flesh, guts and organs. Maybe if she does, and with the bits and pieces of him inside of her, even temporarily, she might at least feel the warmth of his companionship for just a bit. And then after she defecates him back out, she will again him her own feces of him again and again and again. Until it cycle and cycles and cycles into nothing. Because that's probably the closest thing she can ever get from experiencing any form of companionship.


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

I_Exist said:


> My Job and life is so lonely, that you couldn't get it anymore lonely unless you were on deserted island for a week. I found myself today making the mistake of talking to a teacher. She asked me to leave.


:hug

Did you manage to catch any sleep?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No but I caught the sheep that jumped over my Zzzzzz


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

nekomaru said:


> :hug
> 
> Did you manage to catch any sleep?


I got to sleep. But I woke up feeling "heavy". I dislike my job, but it isn't just the job part of it. It's the people I got to clean up after. They have an attitude, that is not inclusive of anyone who isn't like them. After a while it really starts getting to you. :squeeze


----------



## darkcyberpunk (Mar 2, 2020)

> ... and I shambled after as usual as I've been doing all my life after people who interest me, because the only people for me are the mad ones, the ones who are mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones who never yawn or say a commonplace thing, but burn, burn, burn like fabulous yellow roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars and in the middle you see the blue centerlight pop and everybody goes "Awww!"
> -On the Road


Right on.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

So bananas.

1. Bananastaninople
2. Bananastanbul
3. San Bananadino
4. Bananaghanistan
5. Bananaheim


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh, bananas, I ate one with cocoa, oat flakes, coconut shreds, sesame and olive oil on breakfast.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I hate you


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

2095


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's been almost a week, and you only gave me 20 seconds of your time. :cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to keep advancing my life.


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Sunshine Lady said:


> **** man That seaweed was a bi?!


I'll finally admit it - I've been trying my best all week to supress my curiosity.

I have officially failed. 
:wtf:wtf


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Nothing to write about.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

People with disabilities deserve love too.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> People with disabilities deserve love too.


They sure do

And so do I;D

{I just reminded myself of 3stacks}:rofl


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I smell iron.


(And made the 3.5k post count...says quite a bit about myself. :|')


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> (And made the 3.5k post count...says quite a bit about myself. :|')


At least you don't have 12 thousand, like some blind guy over here


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@CNikki @iAmCodeMonkey

That's nothing, wait til you get to over 18k. What does that say about me? :afr How sad. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> @*CNikki* @*iAmCodeMonkey*
> 
> That's nothing, wait til you get to over 18k. What does that say about me? :afr How sad. :lol


"hugs"


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Pickles.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Chips.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

When life gives you corona...





...binge on the eighties music all night.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Suchness said:


> .


:lol I love this


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

While I wouldn't mind having some time off, especially since we are hardly selling anything at work, I don't know how long I can handle being home. I would fear for myself.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Its noon and I'm still in bed, just doing my part as a good citizen!

This is the first time in my life where being lazy and avoidant is actually the responsible thing to do.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

funnynihilist said:


> Its noon and I'm still in bed, just doing my part as a good citizen!
> 
> This is the first time in my life where being lazy and avoidant is actually the responsible thing to do.


If you had told me a year ago that politicians and celebrities were going to start encouraging all of us to avoid social interaction, I would have told you that you were crazy.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

I really hate my living situation right now.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

The 'Lord' is an ancient word meaning law, the power of your subconscious mind.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> The 'Lord' is an ancient word meaning law, the power of your subconscious mind.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm so messed up. No one else is ever going to accept me. I just want to be loved. :cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

58% uploaded

1 hour, 38 minutes left


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

70% uploaded

1 hour, 10 minutes left


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Going for a drive, need out of the house. No human interaction.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

@Silent Memory and @iAmCodeMonkeyMummy and Daddy! I love the both of you. ❤ ❤


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sus


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Velorrei isn't actually my daughter. It is an inside joke on the SAS Discord server


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, yeah, I kinda assumed it wasn't serious. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, yeah, I kinda assumed it wasn't serious. :lol


That part isn't serious, haha. > My friendship with @Silent Memory however...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm their weird uncle that sometimes farts at night when we are all sleeping together in bed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Man, what is going on in that server? :lol


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Man, what is going on in that server? :lol


You should come and see!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Man, what is going on in that server? :lol


Come to the dark side, Samantha. We have milk and cookies:grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Velorrei said:


> You should come and see!





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Come to the dark side, Samantha. We have milk and cookies:grin2:


Sounds a little too kinky for me. 0


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Come to the dark side, Samantha. We have milk and cookies:grin2:


And they aren't laced with anything or anything *wink *wink


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Bubblemint is the best chewing gum flavor and no one is gonna change my mind.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What part does @Karsten play in the kinky chat? :whip


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I let the other animals get dirty. I'm just the one stirring the pot.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

He's right you know. He has a giant spoon.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> What part does @*Karsten* play in the kinky chat? :whip


The main chat is pretty clean in there, though 



Karsten said:


> I let the other animals get dirty. I'm just the one stirring the pot.


Haha sure buddy


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Karsten said:


> I let the other animals get dirty. I'm just the one stirring the pot.


Who are you calling animals?!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Velorrei said:


> Who are you calling animals?!


Settle down now. Your claws are showing.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Only the female Peregrine is called a falcon. The male peregrine is called a tiercel. Tiercel comes from the latin word tertius, which means “one-third”, because the male is typically 1/3 smaller than the female.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Karsten said:


> Settle down now. Your claws are showing.


Only so long before the animals are running the zoo. And then you will be the dirty one locked in a cage.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Velorrei said:


> @Silent Memory and @iAmCodeMonkeyMummy and Daddy! I love the both of you. ❤ ❤


Aww  We love you too, daughtie.


SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, yeah, I kinda assumed it wasn't serious. :lol


If it was true, I would only be a few months older than my own daughter.  We have a lot of kids, and some are older than both of us. We're the parents of everyone on the server.


iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That part isn't serious, haha. > My friendship with @Silent Memory however...


:kiss:


funnynihilist said:


> I'm their weird uncle that sometimes farts at night when we are all sleeping together in bed


That's why I put you in bean quarantine. *pretend the frog emoji is here*


iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Come to the dark side, Samantha. We have milk and cookies:grin2:


And frogs.  We turn people into sausages and then burn them, too. (Which is only pretend - everyone is safe).


Velorrei said:


> Only so long before the animals are running the zoo. And then you will be the dirty one in a cage.


The animals are already running the zoo.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm practically walking around like a depressed zombie, and no one cares to ask how I am. Some family. They ignore the bad and pretend all is well.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I'm practically walking around like a depressed zombie, and no one cares to ask how I am. Some family. They ignore the bad and pretend all is well.


They probably got used to you acting like that. That doesn't mean they don't care.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I_Exist said:


> They probably got used to you acting like that. That doesn't mean they don't care.


Yeah, but it's not normal. It's not right that I walk around lifeless, wanting to die. How do they not see that I'm never smiling or content. They ignore it.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, but it's not normal. It's not right that I walk around lifeless, wanting to die. How do they not see that I'm never smiling or content. They ignore it.


You know them better then I do. My parents have acted that way too. Depends on what it is.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, @Suchness


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Neighbors are throwing a party.....great.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

If I want different results, I have to do things differently.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

BuT yOu HaVe ThE InTeRnEt


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm so bored I actually shaved my legs in the shower.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> I'm so bored I actually shaved my legs in the shower.


:lol I did the same thing last week.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I did the same thing last week.





Crisigv said:


> I'm so bored I actually shaved my legs in the shower.


There are way more fun things to do in the shower :teeth


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> There are way more fun things to do in the shower :teeth


Oh, I can think of a few things. :grin2: But I have to resort to pretending I'm a good singer, or something.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

"whispers"


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cupcakes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Cookies.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I wish I was better at "banter" with people.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Don said:


> I wish I was better at "banter" with people.


 Actually I think banter usually tends to end up with hurt feelings even if it wasn't supposed to. I have always been uneasy with that type of interaction and don't feel like I need much of it in my life. There are some types of people who are sadistic in that way that they will strike up a friendship with other people just to mess with their heads in the banter department and make them wonder if it's just friendly teasing or if it is actually mean-spirited. It can be quite toxic when someone takes it seriously.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Don said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I was better at "banter" with people.
> ...


That's true. I think there's a fine line between bullying and banter, and there's definitely a lot of people I know who can walk that line and sometimes hurt people's feelings unintentionally (I don't necessarily think they're trying to be sadistic or passive aggressive, but I've definitely met people like that before). I for sure have my own sore spots that I don't like to be poked. I don't like my intelligence being insulted or people treating me as less of person for being quiet for example.

My boss likes to banter, but when it comes to my day to day interactions with people I'm pretty closed off socially and very task oriented. I almost feel socially inadequate just because I'm not very off the cuff about things like he is and I feel like I'm missing out on something other people can do but I can't. I don't really know how to respond to people's comments in general is my problem I guess, much less their banter. My anxiety makes me "rigid" and I always have this sluggish burnt out feeling that makes it hard for me to think that way anyway. But he very much so likes to mess with people and be messed with. I'm just not sure I have the energy or social ability to engage with people that way and I do worry about hurting people's feelings if I were to try. Never know what people are going through and and how somethings going to affect them.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Tonight
I don't know what to write.
Try, I might.
I guess my brain is not at the right height.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That paper is torn.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Notes of why


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That paper is torn.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Paper distancing


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I just realised I wrote the wrong word. I meant the piece of paper is social distancing, not self isolating.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> I just realised I wrote the wrong word. I meant the piece of paper is social distancing, not self isolating.


Haha, vury fonny honey.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Almost 90 degrees here phew


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

lmao


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

the loves of carmen (1948 )


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not gonna sleep anymoreeeeee!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Whyyyy?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I just can't


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I never could


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

^haha, true, I never could


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

No! It's always been broken!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

9:09pm


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

2.12am


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Go
to
sleep.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

9:14pm


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No way, this is ghost hour, gotta stay alert & frosty. >. >


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^That green ghost reminds me of a dream I had when I was 11 but it was spinning not eating : /


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

One of my new years resolutions was to be more generous with the time I give to people and trying to be more proactive at being social. Given that we're all in quarantine, what a joke haha. Not that I've ever successfully done my new years resolutions so


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

I had pizza soup


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Pizza.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

So it's 4am now?!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yeah :afr


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the green ghost.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I really wanna make souffles again. I'm thinking both strawberry and chocolate.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't have the will or energy to live, do you really think I have the will or energy to clean your house?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I can feel my mood swings and irritability coming back. Not good. "sigh"


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

You hate me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I went to bed :yay


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yup, I'm too boring. That conversation lasted, what? 1 minute?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm confused.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

It's all just a faded memory...


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

can all that was lost still be possible, when I saw the the flash of light passing by into a new day.
as though the past had been removed. If I'm in fact not the same old person.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

yeah I ****ing washed my hands


no actually, I talked to them like normal. nose to nose 



ffs


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

"Oh there's a woman in me that keeps on loving you..."


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The older I get the more apparent it becomes that most people are living in some lala land reality in their heads.
Some of it is from low intelligence, some of it is a coping mechanism because this word is awful, but none of it is interesting. 

Goodnight


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> The older I get the more apparent it becomes that most people are living in some lala land reality in their heads.
> Some of it is from low intelligence, some of it is a coping mechanism because this word is awful, but none of it is interesting.
> 
> Goodnight


Pretty much. Ignorance is bliss.

Good morning.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

this novel is going to end badly but it's so well-written I'm going to have to see it through. :no


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Pretty much. Ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Good morning.


Good morning


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Watching Super Mario game plays on YouTube is really good. I never knew there were do many different games for the Super Mario World. Maybe that is why the game have the word Super in it.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Everyone is sick of me. :rain


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Everyone is sick of me. :rain


I think everyone is sick of each other.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Here come the Feds.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Might get into remote viewing.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Can't sleep, you say? Insomnia? I guess I'll write a bloody story.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope you will have something positive to say about my writings. For, I'm afraid you won't. :afr


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

After a few days worth of thinking that _maybe_ there was a _slight_ possibility that I would receive something - anything - from you. Stomach turns, and also due to the expected disappointment that there would be nothing.

Nada.

I'm too old to have expectations like this at this point.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Soaring through the sky is a star so big and bright

Eh, that is all I got.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not bad


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think this world wants me to die alone.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Found a can of gingy at the back of the fridge, it was like a small miracle


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't want to see anymore days.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

10:24pm


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think Ghosts need to head for the light.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Am I being paranoid...
No one is out to get me
No one is out to get me
No one is out to get me
I am not that special..
No one is out to get me
No one is out to get me

I feel better now. ☺
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Spirito Bambito


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Since nobody is talking to me, and SAS is slow, I'm going to go read about boring DosBox. :b


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

How am I supposed to trust anybody?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> How am I supposed to trust anybody?


All you can do is take small chances with people. See if they prove themselves trustworthy or not.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll try to order some.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My thoughts keep drifting back to my first girlfriend "sigh"


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My thoughts keep drifting back to my first girlfriend "sigh"


Once you have a woman, she will haunt you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

I’m sleepy but I want someone who makes me so curious that I dont have time to think about my problems.

I like to flirt endlessly btw


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

So many cars backfiring as they drive by. Love it.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Elle Knight said:


> I'm sleepy but I want someone who makes me so curious that I dont have time to think about my problems.
> 
> I like to flirt endlessly btw


I suck at flirting.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

@I_Exist, It's okay. I'll flirt for the both of us&#128521;


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I_Exist said:


> Once you have a woman, she will haunt you for the rest of your life.


Well I don't have her anymore so lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Well I don't have her anymore so lol


They attach their ghost to you. And it sucks on your soul. :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yawn.

Soooo bored.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I miss you already.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Christine


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Josephine


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ben.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

\(^__^)/ meepppp


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Super Saiyan 4 Goku


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Super Saiyan Rose


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Super Saiyan Broly


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Imagine knowing you had 5 minutes to live. I wouldn't even make it to dinner. 

I will take my first bite of ham saluting those who didn't quite make it that far this evening.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I was interesting enough for people to want me around. :rain


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Life isn't fair,
The attention is more then I can bare.
Or it doesn't matter at all,
I think the trolls like to see me fall.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I wish I was interesting enough for people to want me around. :rain


:squeeze


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Crisigv said:


> I don't want to see anymore days.


Dont be too hard on yourself :cuddle


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

RedHouse said:


> Dont be too hard on yourself :cuddle





PandaBearx said:


> :squeeze


Thanks. But I wish I was dead. No more hope.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Evening...................


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Crisigv said:


> Thanks. But I wish I was dead. No more hope.


You are beautiful and you sound like a decent human being from your posts .I don't see why you would loose hope. You will be alright don't overthink life, you will be much happier taking one day at a time.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Blue House


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I haven't been writing as much as I would like. Maybe due in some part with other work I need to do, then just the lack of motivation because, "what's the point?" (People who know me here a bit better might get the reference for the latter.) Some things have just hit and thus less motivation.

I've looked through some old writings I have and needing to look through some more in the mountains of piles of past paperwork that I cannot seem to look at, let alone make the decision to keep them as some are fairly serious documents. I would like to conjure up a few more things to write about - mainly pertaining to our current state and some controversial things. Of course, it circles back to my own agenda or perspective. There's too many things I want to just let out, but I can't. Ironically it's during the night that I think of these types of things the most.

Wondering if this will all make sense in the end; not here per say, but just in general. I wish I was a little bit younger to think that maybe some fuel would be added to the fire and I would actually get anywhere with it. Not just being some blabbing, old person who only endlessly rambles on and then either lose my train of thought or just unable to get my points across. 

That's it. If I've made too many grammatical mistakes, I'm not even going to bother on fixing them. Brain's starting to go into shutdown mode.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I woke up too early. :bah


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I woke up too early. :bah


I've been on a 1:55 am roll. The number must mean something.

Perhaps there is a clue here:

_155 is:

a composite number
a semiprime.
a deficient number, since {\displaystyle 1+5+31=36<155.}{\displaystyle 1+5+31=36<155.}
odious, since its binary expansion {\displaystyle 10011011_{2}}{\displaystyle 10011011_{2}} has a total of 5 ones in it.
There are 155 primitive permutation groups of degree 81. OEIS: A000019

*If one adds up all the primes from the least through the greatest prime factors of 155, that is, 5 and 31, the result is 155. (sequence A055233 in the OEIS) Only three other "small" semiprimes (10, 39, and 371) share this attribute.*

Maybe it means I'm special!! :yay.......:no_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't get what I want the most.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Go to sleep!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I ask God every night to die. Why do you let good people die? I'm no use, I should be the one to die.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I ask God every night to die. Why do you let good people die? I'm no use, I should be the one to die.


Job 14:5 New International Version (NIV)

5 
A person's days are determined;
you have decreed the number of his months
and have set limits he cannot exceed.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Trying to sink in but at the same time not on the possibility that I probably will not get to see you again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

One more month


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I may or may not do something stupid tonight. I guess I'll find out tomorrow if it was a bad idea or not.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

9:27pm


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess it's mildly amusing to watch all these celebs going stir crazy because they can't stand their own company, and need their narcissistic supply to thrive.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> The older I get the more apparent it becomes that most people are living in some lala land reality in their heads.
> Some of it is from low intelligence, some of it is a coping mechanism because this word is awful, but none of it is interesting.
> 
> Goodnight


Hmm yup lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I may or may not do something stupid tonight. I guess I'll find out tomorrow if it was a bad idea or not.


Are you gonna blow all your virus money on online slots?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

* *


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Are you gonna blow all your virus money on online slots?


No gambling for me. Turns out it wasn't a stupid idea.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice using this time to invest more in myself.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I haven't eaten lunch in a month


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Well that certainly was a productive day. Time for dinner.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

It was easier to breathe with a mask than I thought. Though I'm sure if you had to wear it all day it'd be annoying.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

All of the banter in the SAS Discord is going right over my head and I feel left-out and ignored. This is making my anxiety worse. Other people always get in the way. One-on-one interaction is best anyways.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> All of the banter in the SAS Discord is going right over my head and I feel left-out and ignored. This is making my anxiety worse. Other people always get in the way. One-on-one interaction is best anyways.


Wow. I hope you will feel better. Try not to let it get the best of you.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

I always feel it's best to keep others out of my personal business. People usually act all supportive at first but then the drama starts, people turn on each other and ruin whatever good thing you had going for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sunshine Lady said:


> Wow. I hope you will feel better. Try not to let it get the best of you.


Thanks


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> All of the banter in the SAS Discord is going right over my head and I feel left-out and ignored. This is making my anxiety worse. Other people always get in the way. One-on-one interaction is best anyways.


I'm sorry you feel like that.  :squeeze I know what you mean about that, so sometimes I wait until it's quieter on there before I'll post in case I'm being annoying somehow or interrupting.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sleep escapes me again. :sigh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> I'm sorry you feel like that.  I know what you mean about that, so sometimes I wait until it's quieter on there before I'll post in case I'm being annoying somehow or interrupting.


Thanks for this, makes me feel better. :squeeze:kiss:


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Why is it so hard to make friends as an adult? As a kid you just walked up to some random kid and BAM, you were friends.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

^ Right? I find that if you're lucky to have someone since you were young as a friend then in the long-term that's really the most one can have as a consistent social circle - and that consistency is if you're truly lucky. I know some cultures actually go by this, so it isn't that surprising on my end, at least...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

discopotato said:


> Why is it so hard to make friends as an adult? As a kid you just walked up to some random kid and BAM, you were friends.





CNikki said:


> ^ Right? I find that if you're lucky to have someone since you were young as a friend then in the long-term that's really the most one can have as a consistent social circle - and that consistency is if you're truly lucky. I know some cultures actually go by this, so it isn't that surprising on my end, at least...


I think as an Adult we are bound by more socially constructed rules.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

What have you been planing?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

well, Find work. Start a thread called do something new everyday. You have to do something new everyday or you lose. i guess.
Start photoshop, or vegas pro, I don't know which is more interesting probably vid. So I have to install. hope it works.


What is a thread you wanted to make but weren't sure about posting?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Walk in Circles.
Never reaching the end.
Talk in Circles,
Always destroying the end.
Your gone now.
I shouldn't never and grown attached.
I knew better. But I didn't care.
I'm so Immature.
I guess I'll never grow up.
I should be a light,
but instead I can only bring night.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:boogie I'm bringing sexy back :boogie


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

The words we say that mean so much to us if any, how we look at someone elses word's and don't care to relate at all?
How my delight is in the pain I have, not being able to feel what you feel at all.
Your treasures safely enjoyed in comfort I will not know, and how the pain is my inebriation to drown my sorrow.

pain being a beautiful thing while it still shatters in light of being a real reason and not our fault, and pain that no longer was ever unjust
or mercy upon my soul.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello sleep? Hi, can you pay me a visit now?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Hello sleep? Hi, can you pay me a visit now?


I'm still awake at 3am. I getting sleepy on the couch then by the time I get to bed I'm wide awake.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> I'm still awake at 3am. I getting sleepy on the couch then by the time I get to bed I'm wide awake.


I don't nap, I don't get sleepy. I just don't fall asleep. It's pissing me off.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I don't nap, I don't get sleepy. I just don't fall asleep. It's pissing me off.


Then the more pissed off you get the less sleepy you are.
Guess I'll be in bed until noon again tomorrow.
Oh well, nothing to get up for anyway :teeth


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

funnynihilist said:


> Then the more pissed off you get the less sleepy you are.
> Guess I'll be in bed until noon again tomorrow.
> Oh well, nothing to get up for anyway :teeth


What about our picnic at noon? Have you forgotten?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Karsten said:


> What about our picnic at noon? Have you forgotten?


I'll be there at 12:30, Karsty.

I'll bring the ants :teeth


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Then the more pissed off you get the less sleepy you are.
> Guess I'll be in bed until noon again tomorrow.
> Oh well, nothing to get up for anyway :teeth


Lol, I think I did sleep a little, but it was definitely after 7am. Max an hour, but broken. I should just get up now.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ill give it a try


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

I wonder how someone came up with sour worm candy. Did they used to eat worms? Were they watching someone else eat worms? Were they imagining that if they ate the candied tail it would regenerate?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^Children used to eat worms & slugs sometimes in the old days while playing outside, before this wrapping in cotton wool, germ phobic generation anyway.

Only 30 years ago I had a cousin who used to love them, mmm slug buffet.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:rain


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

^ Supposedly earthworms are a "superfood". I can kinda see eating worms but slugs... that takes some courage or serious hunger.

Also, the topic reminded me of this movie, and this face is really intense.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I have always tried to be kind to everyone. Sometimes things get weird and I don't know what to do. But when things go bad, I got no idea how to fix things.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Back in bed. Been getting to bed earlier but I'll still stay in bed until noon.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Now I'm laying in bed and felt like I still had soap on my face so I had to get back out of bed and rinse my face. Hate that!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Now I'm laying in bed and felt like I still had soap on my face so I had to get back out of bed and rinse my face. Hate that!


I was laying in bed and had to get back out cause I had something in my eye. No sleep tonight.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Would you love me more?

Would you love me more if I was more beautiful?
Would you love me more if I looked more hansom?
Would you love me more if my hair was longer?
Would you love me more if I was stronger?
Would you love me more if I was more positive?
Would you love me more if I said all the correct things?
Would you love me more if I was kinder?
Would you love me more if I played football?
Would you love me more if I was smarter?
Would you love me more if I liked the same music you do?
Would you love me more if....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> I was laying in bed and had to get back out cause I had something in my eye. No sleep tonight.


That sounds more painful than a soapy face!

I was laying there and my face felt like it was burning and I couldn't figure out why then I realized I must have rushed too fast in the shower. Actually my mind was somewhere else while I was showering so I may not have rinsed my face at all. Oh well, another day in the cell.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

And where might your mind have been while you were in the shower?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Speaking of bathrooms, I finally scored some toilet paper. :yay


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> And where might your mind have been while you were in the shower?


I guess that did sound bad :teeth

I was thinking about things and stuff!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Speaking of bathrooms, I finally scored some toilet paper. :yay


:boogie


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

How can people expect you to smile through the pain?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Even though my Family moved to Georgia I'm still not feeling it. I don't think I ever will. Home was up North. I don't think I will
ever have that home kind of feeling again.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> How can people expect you to smile through the pain?


I think some people are good at faking it, and some are not. Some I think are strong enough in faith that they rejoice in suffering.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I really do want to know how you are doing and just tell you a few things. I don't care on whether if I get a response; at least I'll know that I've tried one more time with a clear conscience.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

CNikki said:


> I really do want to know how you are doing and just tell you a few things. I don't care on whether if I get a response; at least I'll know that I've tried one more time with a clear conscience.


You should care about getting a response.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nothing really excites me anymore. No passion left. I don't really love or hate, I mostly feel ambivalent.
I can get angry and bitter but it usually doesn't last long. I move on to some other dull thing.
Mostly I am like a gray sheet of paper held up to a gray sky.
Monochrome.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Out for a walk. Oh the anxiety.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Out for a walk. Oh the anxiety.


How did that go?

I'd like to do that but I know that there would be people right there at my butt because I'm a people magnet.
Actually right before all this went down I went to the park to take a walk on a weekday. There were only a few people there and I parked in a secluded parking lot next to a picnic area. I went for my walk and came back and there was a whole busload of kids all around my car! Out of all the picnic areas in the park they had to pick the one I parked at. Like 30 people!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> How did that go?
> 
> I'd like to do that but I know that there would be people right there at my butt because I'm a people magnet.
> Actually right before all this went down I went to the park to take a walk on a weekday. There were only a few people there and I parked in a secluded parking lot next to a picnic area. I went for my walk and came back and there was a whole busload of kids all around my car! Out of all the picnic areas in the park they had to pick the one I parked at. Like 30 people!


It went good. Was about an hour. Not too many people, mostly cars driving by. Someone honked at me, not sure why. I wore my sunglasses so I didn't have to look at anyone.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> It went good. Was about an hour. Not too many people, mostly cars driving by. Someone honked at me, not sure why. I wore my sunglasses so I didn't have to look at anyone.


He probably thought, What a beautiful women, "honk, honk"


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Born Useless said:


> He probably thought, What a beautiful women, "honk, honk"


More like making fun of the fat girl trying to get exercise.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> More like making fun of the fat girl trying to get exercise.


Why does your brain always automatically go to the negative? There is a 50/50 chance. It's anyone's guess. But usually when a man honks at a woman it is because He likes what He sees. That is what I've always been taught.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Born Useless said:


> Why does your brain always automatically go to the negative? There is a 50/50 chance. It's anyone's guess. But usually when a man honks at a woman it is because He likes what He sees. That is what I've always been taught.


I grew up being bullied/made fun of and humiliated. That's why.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> I grew up being bullied/made fun of and humiliated. That's why.


I understand that. But you shouldn't assume that someone who doesn't know you has ill will. It's not good for you! Besides that I like your body.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Born Useless said:


> I understand that. But you shouldn't assume that someone who doesn't know you has ill will. It's not good for you! Besides that I like your body.


I guess


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So blessed wow


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I am very tired of living in the same house with my parents. I need out of here. But right now, I feel very stuck.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I want this chapter of my life over with. Screw the feelings about all of it at this point. Can next year come already?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Enter The Dragon


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

This quarantine might just kill me.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Suchness said:


> Enter The Dragon


As you probably know, Enter the Dragon was the vehicle that propelled Bruce into worldwide stardom, and made him an international superstar. The Chinese Connection was probably his best acting role and best overall movie, but the fight scenes in his earlier movies were not as technically brilliant and timed as the one's in Enter the Dragon. As you know, the underground fight scene in Enter the Dragon was the best 4 or 5 minute fight scene in the history of martial arts movies. His fight scene in Return of the Dragon against Chuck Norris was overrated, and gimmicky, as it took place in a Coluseum in Rome i believe and did not showcase Bruce's speed and strength as well as other scenes in the Chinese Connection and Enter the Dragon.

Ironically, Bruce was smoking hashish, which he admitted, and down to 126 pounds at 5"7 by the time of his death, so he was frail and not eating before Enter the Dragon was released, and died a few weeks before it's released. The pressure of Hollywood and the movie business was almost too much of a weight on Bruce's shoulders. Acting in movies in Hong Kong produced by Raymond Chow gave him his start and put him on the map, but they did not carry the weight that a U.S. release such as Enter the Dragon had to make money at the box office and cement Bruce's legacy as the greatest martial artist of the 20th century. Bruce's style of fighting, Jeet Kun Do, was his own unique style that was based on him basically taking what is given to him. He would wait until an opponent struck, and like water, be flexible and fluid and let his opponent hurt themselves by exposing themselves. Bruce studied thai kickboxing, judo, and even watched old Muhammed Ali boxing matches to perfect his defensive fighting styles. The Hong Kong martial arts community or Chinese community for hundreds of years promoted a predictable style of fighting that was not innovative and was archaic. Bruce blended many styles including boxing, thai kickboxing, judo and kung fu to create a style that confused opponents, because Bruce could switch up styles so seamlessly and was a master of so many different techniques. Bruce took on not only any opponents who could challenge him in the streets, who were offered movie contracts for beating him, be he challenged the entire martial arts community who were stuck and set in their ways.

Bruce's "the art of fighting without fighting' was not a pacifist, peaceful kotowing to anyone, it was just his philosophy of giving what his opponent gave him, and finding a weakness in his opponent. Bruce was a philosopher, a martial artist, and really a warrior, so his style would never be to back down to anyone, spiritually, philosophically, or physically. But I guess you would have come up with a similar response. Just wanted to elaborate and maybe enlighten you a little about Bruce and Enter the Dragon.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Disheveled and Lost said:


> As you probably know, Enter the Dragon was the vehicle that propelled Bruce into worldwide stardom, and made him an international superstar. The Chinese Connection was probably his best acting role and best overall movie, but the fight scenes in his earlier movies were not as technically brilliant and timed as the one's in Enter the Dragon. As you know, the underground fight scene in Enter the Dragon was the best 4 or 5 minute fight scene in the history of martial arts movies. His fight scene in Return of the Dragon against Chuck Norris was overrated, and gimmicky, as it took place in a Coluseum in Rome i believe and did not showcase Bruce's speed and strength as well as other scenes in the Chinese Connection and Enter the Dragon.
> 
> Ironically, Bruce was smoking hashish, which he admitted, and down to 126 pounds at 5"7 by the time of his death, so he was frail and not eating before Enter the Dragon was released, and died a few weeks before it's released. The pressure of Hollywood and the movie business was almost too much of a weight on Bruce's shoulders. Acting in movies in Hong Kong produced by Raymond Chow gave him his start and put him on the map, but they did not carry the weight that a U.S. release such as Enter the Dragon had to make money at the box office and cement Bruce's legacy as the greatest martial artist of the 20th century. Bruce's style of fighting, Jeet Kun Do, was his own unique style that was based on him basically taking what is given to him. He would wait until an opponent struck, and like water, be flexible and fluid and let his opponent hurt themselves by exposing themselves. Bruce studied thai kickboxing, judo, and even watched old Muhammed Ali boxing matches to perfect his defensive fighting styles. The Hong Kong martial arts community or Chinese community for hundreds of years promoted a predictable style of fighting that was not innovative and was archaic. Bruce blended many styles including boxing, thai kickboxing, judo and kung fu to create a style that confused opponents, because Bruce could switch up styles so seamlessly and was a master of so many different techniques. Bruce took on not only any opponents who could challenge him in the streets, who were offered movie contracts for beating him, be he challenged the entire martial arts community who were stuck and set in their ways.
> 
> Bruce's "the art of fighting without fighting' was not a pacifist, peaceful kotowing to anyone, it was just his philosophy of giving what his opponent gave him, and finding a weakness in his opponent. Bruce was a philosopher, a martial artist, and really a warrior, so his style would never be to back down to anyone, spiritually, philosophically, or physically. But I guess you would have come up with a similar response. Just wanted to elaborate and maybe enlighten you a little about Bruce and Enter the Dragon.


Good boy.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I've got nothing to write


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My cat is waiting by the back door for the squirrel to return. There's cashews on the ground.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> My cat is waiting by the back door for the squirrel to return. There's cashews on the ground.


That's a lucky squirrel. I love cashews. I may even be tempted to eat them off the ground. Probably not though.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

L
e
s
s

s
c
r
e
e
n

t
i
m
e


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

they were talking on tv about how the pollution levels have plummeted, made me think of how easy it would be for nature to get rid of us.


* *


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I need someone I can trust.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Stop torturing me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

In bed late again


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

-It is almost May. May is a long month.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

23.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm only just starting to feel better from this morning. PSA, don't take more gravol you're supposed to. I actually thought I was going to die. Good to know though.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Night.........


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Have we tried turning the whole world off and on again yet?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I miss listening to 80's music in your car.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I should do some Spring cleaning.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Don said:


> Have we tried turning the whole world off and on again yet?


Somebody probably needs to pause/quit/reload the simulation:






(on another note it's very obvious that these YouTubers haven't accidentally done this while filming their videos considering they all came out with this video around the same time. It's an entertaining idea but clearly not accidental. There's not even a need for the clickbait title.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Somebody probably needs to pause/quit/reload the simulation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wonder how many people actually wear headphones without moving their hair out of the way so they can actually hear them. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wonder how many people actually wear headphones without moving their hair out of the way so they can actually hear them. :lol


Personally having had hair that can get in the way, I always moved it when wearing headphones like that (but I usually tie my hair up tbh,) it's annoying otherwise you can feel the hair being pushed onto your ears by the headphones too. I dunno why she doesn't lol.


----------



## ISEIK22 (Jul 18, 2014)

I have writer's block. I've had it for several years it seems. Like my brain can't catch up to my heart. If it were a visitor at love's door it would have walked away by now perhaps, perhaps not. Incessantly it knocks. Can't he see the lights are all dim, the air is silent. The door is closed, sealed shut. No life stirs from inside. He's come too late. She watered the plants for the last time. She surrendered her pets. She quit her job. Had her last bowl of cereal at midnight and finished the last episode of that old show. The blinds were drawn for the very last time, like theater curtains at the end of a performance. Still he knocks, unaware that she won't, that she can't answer. He's too late. The door is sealed and no life stirs from within. There is no life left. No summery warmth, no movement. He's knocking on the sealed entrance of a tomb. Memories pressed into objects, confined by the walls of this old house. That once had high hopes of love. Light painted the walls during sunny afternoons, cascading across the polished oak table in the kitchen as the trees swayed with the wind. Life burst from the seams of every colorful couch, cushion and canvas. Now it all collects dust in the absence of her. In the absence of him. Life, love and light no longer live here.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Personally having had hair that can get in the way, I always moved it when wearing headphones like that (but I usually tie my hair up tbh,) it's annoying otherwise you can feel the hair being pushed onto your ears by the headphones too. I dunno why she doesn't lol.


 It just seems like it would sound like listening through a sock or something. I mean, I know you can still hear through a sock (don't ask me how I know that :lol ) but it kind of gives you that "my ears are plugged up and I can't hear right" feeling. :lol


----------



## ISEIK22 (Jul 18, 2014)

love is like a dream said:


>


Awe your cat is so cute!! Was it his birthday?


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Crazy is just sanity from the other side of the glass
Normal is always relative to what has come to pass


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

ISEIK22 said:


> Awe your cat is so cute!! Was it his birthday?


lol i haven't met that cat in person. it's a picture i liked from the internet. but yes, the cat is soo cute! xD :smile2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Got another hour long walk in.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

A) are you a fearless savage?
B) virgin savage?
A) no no, "F E A R L E S S" fearless savage, not "virgin" savage
B) fearless savage?
A) yes? are you fearless savage?
B) no sorry!  have a nice day. bye! 
A) bye.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Trying to take things one step at a time, but it's hard when doing it on my own... I can only cope with what I have for so long, and the prime example being the 'what ifs' during this particular time being magnified.

Not that I would expect anyone to help me out of this. I don't know what it is at this point.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Are there any good people anymore? I'm thinking not because if they were truly good they would be almost instantly destroyed by this psychotic world.


----------



## reussos (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I officially identify myself as an Albino Marshmallow. You can refer to me as AM.

_(Twisted and lame joke a friend and I made...)_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope everything goes as planned.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Click on my profile! *I dare you!*


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

* *


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Velorrei said:


> Click on my profile! *I dare you!*


lol, dare completed.
..

hello x)


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I humbly admit, I'm not an easy deal
I'm more like the hold up in a house bill
The revised version, the senate rejects still


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

cafune said:


> lol, dare completed.
> ..
> 
> hello x)


Hello! Thank you for visiting.

Let's be friends! ^_^


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Velorrei said:


> Hello! Thank you for visiting.
> 
> Let's be friends! ^_^


aw! MKAY °˖✧⁽⁽◝(⁰▿⁰)◜◝(⁰▿⁰)◟₎₎✧˖°


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

And though we all miss you everyday
We know you're up there eating heaven's hay
And here's the part that hurts the most
Humans cannot ride a ghost


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Dead people recieve more flowers than living ones.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Dead people recieve more flowers than living ones.


I don't think my ashes would receive any flowers


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

So I'm at the park stretching and stuff and there's these three chicks working out and I'm trying to get their attention right and I'm like going all out on the stretching, moving my hips around, throwing mad sidekicks but nothing. Back in the 90s sidekicks were enough but now you gotta do more, I just don't women these days.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Suchness said:


> So I'm at the park stretching and stuff and there's these three chicks working out and I'm trying to get their attention right and I'm like going all out on the stretching, moving my hips around, throwing mad sidekicks but nothing. Back in the 90s sidekicks were enough but now you gotta do more, I just don't women these days.


You should have pulled your pants down.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Do those moves to me. I'll take you


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> You should have pulled your pants down.


lol, may i recommend whipping v out instead (esp bicycle crunches, forward fold and all the lunges)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> You should have pulled your pants down.


Tbh, they did look when I was walking past. Who would have thought something so simple can get a womans attention.



Sunshine Lady said:


> Do those moves to me. I'll take you


I got the moves.



cafune said:


> lol, may i recommend whipping v out instead (esp bicycle crunches, forward fold and all the lunges)


That's some of the stuff they were doing. I did the forward fold, always do the forward fold.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Cool.
You're mine.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> So I'm at the park stretching and stuff and there's these three chicks working out and I'm trying to get their attention right and *I'm like going all out on the stretching, moving my hips around,* throwing mad sidekicks but nothing. Back in the 90s sidekicks were enough but now you gotta do more, I just don't women these days.


Do that again when the old gay guy is there. If nothing else it'll make his day.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunshine Lady said:


> Cool.
> You're mine.


I've got a lot of love to go around.



harrison said:


> Do that again when the old gay guy is there. If nothing else it'll make his day.


Would be worth doing just for the laughs lmao.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Suchness said:


> I've got a lot of love to go around.


Give me some.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't know how to use my weekends well. Have felt agitated all day.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Velorrei said:


> Give me some.


I'll give you so much love you won't know what to do with it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Suchness said:


> So I'm at the park stretching and stuff and there's these three chicks working out and I'm trying to get their attention right and I'm like going all out on the stretching, moving my hips around, throwing mad sidekicks but nothing. Back in the 90s sidekicks were enough but now you gotta do more, I just don't women these days.


It's hard enough getting the attention of one woman, never mind three. :lol

Anyway the way you were flailing yourself around, they maybe didn't want to risk getting their eye poked out or something. :lol

You should've worn yoga pants and done squats and shown off that boo-tay.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Velorrei said:


> Click on my profile! *I dare you!*


Ok. I did too.

Err.... Hi, also..

Oh, there's a maths club. i is the imaginary number and i upside down would be ! Which is factorials. 

Factorials are things I like. You wouldn't dare click on mine, tho I bet.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> I'll give you so much love you won't know what to do with it.


They would have to return that love back to you
What you put into the universe will return.
With all that love you have God and the universe will bless you. What you give off is what you attract.

Also: Good Morning World. That's the daily message of the day.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

What will we do with a drunken sailor?
What will we do with a drunken sailor?
What will we do with a drunken sailor?
Early in the morning!

Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Early in the morning!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I really like browsing r/battlestations. It fills me with so many different ideas about what I could do with my own desk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi!

You! Yes, you. You are an amazing person, and I hope you are having a great day. ^_^


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A little gain I guess.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I smell like something/someone burning.

_Am I in hell yet?_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I miss talking to Sammy girl, I worry about her.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't miss school, but I miss learning.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

My brain cells trying to spur me on when I have to do something anxiety-inducing


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

@Suchness
ahem, with uva/uvb sunscreen tho, right.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

cafune said:


> @Suchness
> 
> ahem, with uva/uvb sunscreen tho, right.


Always, I wear sunscreen everyday.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I never use sunscreen : /


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Suchness said:


> Always, I wear sunscreen everyday.


good boy.



blue2 said:


> I never use sunscreen : /


bad boy?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

cafune said:


> bad boy?


 :yes


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm good at making new friends, because I can never keep my old ones...


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

It is morning.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


>


A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I speak the truth,
I'm lonely today,
Nobody wants to talk to me.
But you see.
People are bad,
They drive me mad,
They use this excuse,
Your so down, 
I can't deal with you.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words.


The expanded version is even better, lol.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

One day I’m going to be far far away from anyone that doesn’t inhibit my life in a positive manner unless I have to deal with them at work or something.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> The expanded version is even better, lol.


I had just seen that somewhere else, too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is he going to give her the sausage later?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

It definitely feels like a summer day today. To think that a bit over a week ago it snowed, however lightly.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I was bored, so I bumped some old game threads, but no one is probably going to play anyway. :lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I was bored, so I bumped some old game threads, but no one is probably going to play anyway. :lol


Don't bump too old threads. I think it is against the SAS rules. I was thinking about bumping the Post a Video thread but it is about a year old. It is a sticky thread though.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Sunshine Lady said:


> Don't bump too old threads. I think it is against the SAS rules. I was thinking about bumping the Post a Video thread but it is about a year old. It is a sticky thread though.


It's not against the rules to bump old threads.  I like it when old threads are bumped because it means we can post in them again. If you bump too many at once, it would be considered spamming, but two or three a day would be okay.

If a thread is one where someone needs advice, and it's not likely that the person will return/still care about the thread, it would be pointless to bump it.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> It's not against the rules to bump old threads.  I like it when old threads are bumped because it means we can post in them again. If you bump too many at once, it would be considered spamming, but two or three a day would be okay.
> 
> If a thread is one where someone needs advice, and it's not likely that the person will return/still care about the thread, it would be pointless to bump it.


Oh wow really? Cool


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

A few days ago, I printed a photo out and taped it outside our bathroom window so it looked like someone was watching through the window. My mum didn't notice until the next morning when she was in the shower, and she nearly threw a bottle of shampoo at it.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

post a poll with this thread
Maximum Number of poll options: (Maximum: 20)
____


damn i wanted to make a poll on which letter in the english alphabet looks best. i needed 26 

anyway i like how the letter (R) looks


(N) is the most feminine letter.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Someone went a little crazy visiting my profile here.:um


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Someone went a little crazy visiting my profile here.:um


I looked. :no Nope it wasn't me. :b


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

This explains a lot. Especially the Ambivalent/Anxious attachment...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Everybody hates me


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wasn't the best walk but better than no walk. Dark and wet and only gave treaties to 2 cats. Of course, it had to start raining 30 minutes after I finished work. So then I waited the rain out. Was dark by the time the rain ended but was still drizzling the entire walk. Not cold or windy at least. I hate strong winds when I go for walks. And very few pedestrians. So many pedestrians lately. Ugh. I especially hate the dog walkers, they really interfere with my kitty petting. Too many damn dog owners in this city.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I know that your vision doesn't see much farther then your own life.
But you are apart of the many that have been taking swings at my heart.
The Devil is using you to add more and more pain.
The goal is total painful destruction.
The end goal, is to find eternity of pain.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

David Bowie and Tilda Swinton dressed as each other


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Nothing to do


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I think I am dead inside


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I actually drank a tea


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow today was actually productive.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Just because I disagree with you, doesn't mean I want to stop being your friend.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Be careful who you call ugly in middle school


* *


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish I knew how to cheer myself up.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

LOL I'm not smart, I haven't picked up a book in a while. I do waste my time watching documentaries out of curiosity. I google search topics of interest. But never have I ever looked at data to validate my own opinions and beliefs. I guess I'm more dumb dumb then anything.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Life is perpetual exhaustion


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Backfeifengesicht. My new favorite German word. There’s one in my workplace.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Kill me


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

* *


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

That's life, those are the cards dealt to me, so time to live with it.


Like given a canvas to draw on and you only have a few colors to work with.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

while i was playing GTA, i jumped out of a car at a high speed, and let thecar go to hell.

i don't know why this reminds me of how right before the end, my soul will leave my body and let my body go wherever it goes.
/
im sure we are programmed not to overthink/contemplate our own death, although us being dead is the norm/rule, us being alive is the exception


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

idlatry is the enemy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


 I recognize that but I can't place it. What's it from?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I recognize that but I can't place it. What's it from?


Welcome Home, Roxy Carmichael


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I need a drink.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

Oreo cookie crust
Chocolate ice cream
Peanut butter cup ice cream
Hot fudge
Whipped cream + sprinkles on top


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Did you just say crebit?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

^ No

lol


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking at endofsummer's avatar makes me want to take a trip to some evening autumn trees.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I need to work on my manifesting skills.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

damn broke my early sleep schedule just to get pissed off by this anime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Bright yellow Lamborghini just drove by my house. Sounded so good.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Looking good Billy Ray.

Feeling good Louis.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't know if I'll be okay. I would like to be.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Why are my hand/feet tendons so visible? I feel so exposed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Karsten said:


> Why are my hand/feet tendons so visible? I feel so exposed.


 You're a wiry, rippling specimen of a man.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

hanging about upside down in a state of slight nausea is maybe always a bad idea. i should have known. 
...

i'm gonna do it again when it ebbs.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

The storm will be rolling in soon. Getting dark and windy.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

People have gotten so strange, I feel like I'm being gaslighted everyday


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

19,000 posts. :hide


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

For many of us, this will be our legacy, immortalised, try to say something intelligent or funny the odd time.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

blue2 said:


> For many of us, this will be our legacy, immortalised, try to say something intelligent or funny the odd time.


I always try to bring my A game


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

That'll do goat, that'll do.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

What's real anymore?


----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)

Night is a sadder  time than day.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I met the cutest little bunny today. Unfortunately, she is being raised to be eaten. I'm sad.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> The storm will be rolling in soon. Getting dark and windy.


I feel a bit scared now. What do you know ?

I hope its just the weather and not a metaphor, say it is please.

:hide


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> I feel a bit scared now. What do you know ?
> 
> I hope its just the weather and not a metaphor, say it is please.
> 
> :hide


Bit of both


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Uber chick was cool. State auditor, married to a cop, attractive, cool vibe, and listens to good music.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> Bit of both


no, you cant just leave me with that, i dont know what do

sweating a bit now.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i had to do a vague impression of someone responding to a fire following my nap. it was either stop drop and roll, or nothing.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Ain't no designated time, any day is fine, because I'll be around anytime


----------



## Rollergirl6 (Jun 30, 2016)

Afraid of contamination with an idea from reading topics 😄


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

When everyday is like a war
You find no strength from your usual source
There’s no peace, there’s no rest
Your fortitude is feeling put to the test
When everyday is like a war between the will to go on
And a wish that the world would spiral into the sun
Turn your head toward the storm that’s surely coming along

If the sun was always shining and our load always light
We’d be shaking like a leaf with every God given night
And we’d break under the weight
Of any pain that ever came in this life


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Living itself may as well make me anxious at this point. Everyday and everything is endless exposure therapy.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

Karmic debt is a b*tch or are we its,
till its paid off, maybe we see
the sunsetting on those sunshine faces going to their destination so happy
but one wave blows over and ours starts in some distant future, meaningless to us now
and us meaningless to it. 

being the people we hate or wish we could live with our names, 

nothing new under the sun, people just wanting to get back in line to ride the slide.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Anhedonia.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

That's how I feel about it
I'm gonna be real about it
F how you feel about it
Now how you feel about it?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Disco in moscow


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope my stuff gets delivered to the house.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't believe it's almost July.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

This place is a joke.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

When is "good enough" good enough?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

They've been a cutting grass for over an hr, the yard isn't that big. Meh idk.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

iii

'this is the dead land
this is the cactus land
here the stone images
are raised, here they receive
the supplication of a dead man's hand
under the twinkle of a fading star.

is it like this
in death's other kingdom
waking alone
at the hour when we are
trembling with tenderness
lips that would kiss
form prayers to broken stone.'

iv

'the eyes are not here
there are no eyes here
in this valley of dying stars
in this hollow valley
this broken jaw of our lost kingdoms

in this last of meeting places
we grope together
and avoid speech
gathered on this beach of the tumid river'


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

&#8230;she was sitting at her desk in her office, staring out the double-paned window into the rehearsal room. The room was always set up for band, folding chairs down and music stands at the ready. The window was old, plastic and warped, and in the off reflections she could imagine every child who'd passed through this school, who'd played music in this room - glints of light bending and flashing and vanishing as she turned her head. They were moths. Ghosts. They passed by and through. Some were talented, some were terrible. They all played their songs and the room didn't change, and that was the whole story. The whole message. She couldn't turn away. *The transience of life was so clear and crystal-sharp she wanted to throw herself on it and die...*


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

need gf :cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We'll see


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Being at home is unhealthy but being out is painful. Still, I need to get out much more than I have recently. I'm getting less and less mobile.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Today sucked. I wish we knew more.


----------



## dave2go (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sometimes I am amazed by just how immature people can be after having years to grow and develop as people and to be humbled by life. Then again I suppose that particular personality disposition (i.e complete lack of self-reflection) really lends itself to being the 'grudgey' type.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Living paycheck to paycheck sucks but could be worse I guess.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

People. I can never get their concepts in terms of socialization as part of survival.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> People. I can never get their concepts in terms of socialization as part of survival.


Me too.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


So cute!


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

great fun in the paddling pools and water pistols with my kids and nephew today ! A pool each !! We didn't want to go home but our mums said it was dinnertime booo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

*Im going to destroy my chest in morning.*

.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

When you're using skin care, but your skin doesn't care. :lol :cry


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you mother nature for the light show.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Please stop setting so many fires with your light shows, mother nature.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Mother Nature: I'll just sit back on my rock chair then.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

mosquito bites all over your face is nice when you're about to meet a bunch of new people.


----------



## Gennadiy (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Beep. Bloop. Blorp.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## blackdot (Jan 4, 2012)

It would be great to say something really witty right now. Definitely don't just write without any coherent meaning. Sure the post just logically accept this. I know this, but just because that is allowed doesn't mean it is what is really wanted at this time. No no, stop it, you're rambling about boring stuff that no one cares about!! Whatever you do, never just ramble about stuff no one cares about. Also discussing 'what the rules are,' no matter that they are real, there are rules no matter what people say,,, never discuss them!.. 
Ok, gotta talk about something else... Um, how about the weather? No. Um sports? Did you watch sports? er.. nevermind sorry. I am done now..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, that was officially the simultaneously dumbest thing I've done in a while and also the goofiest accident I've had in a long time. So I was crossing my room and tripped over a pillow and fell and hit my chin on the sharp edge of this stupid ceramic tile I have on top of my Sterilite drawers to keep my coffee maker on. It didn't tickle. 

At first I didn't think it did any damage but after I checked a few times I saw a significant amount of blood on my hand after I touched that area. And of course I was about to freak out because it could have been really bad. Luckily it is a pretty small (but deep) cut. Looks like it went all the way through. Didn't bleed too long (surprisingly). And of course I have been saving on razors and not shaving very often so I had this horrible week old stubble there and couldn't really see anything. So I had to figure out how to shave that area in a hurry. 

Could have been a lot worse. Broke the handle off of my favorite coffee cup though.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, that was officially the simultaneously dumbest thing I've done in a while and also the goofiest accident I've had in a long time. So I was crossing my room and tripped over a pillow and fell and hit my chin on the sharp edge of this stupid ceramic tile I have on top of my Sterilite drawers to keep my coffee maker on. It didn't tickle.
> 
> At first I didn't think it did any damage but after I checked a few times I saw a significant amount of blood on my hand after I touched that area. And of course I was about to freak out because it could have been really bad. Luckily it is a pretty small (but deep) cut. Looks like it went all the way through. Didn't bleed too long (surprisingly). And of course I have been saving on razors and not shaving very often so I had this horrible week old stubble there and couldn't really see anything. So I had to figure out how to shave that area in a hurry.
> 
> Could have been a lot worse. Broke the handle off of my favorite coffee cup though.


Jesus, lucky it was your chin and not your forehead - that could have been bad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

harrison said:


> Jesus, lucky it was your chin and not your forehead - that could have been bad.


 Yeah. Once ~2007 I was going through the hallway, had a seizure and did a header right into the furnace grate on the wall. Pretty much did a "cheese grater" number on my forehead. Surprised there's no visible scars. My forehead is impact tested so there's that.

Same thing happened about a year later. I was sitting here at my desk doing whatever I was doing. Woke up in a daze to find a huge gash on my forehead. My desk is glass and while the edge of it is beveled, I guess it's still sharp enough if you hit it hard enough.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Always feeling misunderstood and out of touch.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm just feeling depressed and nostalgic for better days. I wish I could go back, but I can't.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. Once ~2007 I was going through the hallway, had a seizure and did a header right into the furnace grate on the wall. Pretty much did a "cheese grater" number on my forehead. Surprised there's no visible scars. My forehead is impact tested so there's that.
> 
> Same thing happened about a year later. I was sitting here at my desk doing whatever I was doing. Woke up in a daze to find a huge gash on my forehead. My desk is glass and while the edge of it is beveled, I guess it's still sharp enough if you hit it hard enough.


Oh My God - I'm sitting here with a very pained expression my face. That's terrible. Not trying to tell you what to do of course but maybe you should change to a wooden desk? Would be terrible if that glass broke.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow this thread has truly died. Everyone seem to be doing their thang. Reminds me of an old forum I use to be a member of that was popular back in the day but it shutdown. I was one of the last members who remain. Like a captain of a ship who stayed. 

Sent from my Spirit using Tapatalk


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I used to have a sense of wonder about people when I was a kid, probably before the age of eleven. I was genuinely curious about people around me, getting to be around new people was something I cherished. I looked forward to meeting kids in my neighborhood. I cherished being around my cousins. I cherished anyone I could call my friend. But as I was slowly becoming more aware that though you cherish people, people may not cherish you, I became sick, suffered brain trauma, and suddenly felt that disparity I felt between me and other people grow wider than it should have at my age. When you can't talk normally, act normally, be normal, nobody is gonna bother with you. If you're quiet, awkward, and you basically can't speak because you're crippled with anxiety and struggle to form coherent sentences, people just assume you're cold, rude, and selfish because "normal" is ever so convenient for them. Normal simply "is" for them. But for others normal "isn't". My entire work with my SA has been trying to restore that sense of wonder, and replace the dread and anxiety where I know wonder, love, curiosity should be. I sometimes love people. I sometimes fear them. And at my worst I hate people. But I'm tired of being an island. I think I'm well aware of how cruel, shallow, and fake people can be when they encounter people who do not fit into their norms. People are way too willing to weaponize their words against people they don't understand, and way too willing to reject people who don't meet the requirements of their in group. But I'm gonna figure out how to love people and love myself again. I've made up my mind to do this, and I'm going to try to do this until I die.

Just venting and "storytelling" a little. Needed somewhere for my words to go, even if no one cares or reads it. Sorry if this post is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

As time goes on I seem to only become even more lost than before...


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Can't wait to wash this hair dye our of my hair. I'm being both sarcastic and not sarcastic. Yes I want this stuff out but it's gonna take me a long time to get it all out. My hair is passed my boobs now so lots to rinse out. Hope it comes out good at least.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I wish I could speak another language


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Anything


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not-so-specific memory: I walk into the room and go "help, I think I'm aging rapidly beyond control! Cuz..Mortality. N stuf." And they go,
oh no, did you drink from the wrong Holy Grail?! I go, "I must have" he goes "it's a carpenter's cup" 
I go "whut" 
he goes "you dont get the reference?" 
I go "Zuh??" 
It's called selective anxiety, simpsons and not watching enough movies. Harrison Ford needs to buy the Indiana Jones franchise so that it will go down with him and never ever be remade ever in the history of cinema. Not that I watch a lot of movies.
But I do seem to be turning into a mummy before my eyes..


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

coeur_brise said:


> Harrison Ford needs to buy the Indiana Jones franchise so that it will go down with him and never ever be remade ever in the history of cinema.


I wouldn't trust Harrison Ford with it. He read the script for Crystal Skull and did it anyway, after all.

There's an Indiana Jones 5 listed on the Wikipedia page. What the hell are these people thinking? I so don't want it to happen. Stop messing with my childhood!

At least Spielberg realized he's screwed up enough. I love the guy's stuff but maybe he should question his pal George's judgement every now and then.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zkv said:


> At least Spielberg realized he's screwed up enough. I love the guy's stuff but maybe he should question his pal George's judgement every now and then.


 AI was great though. That's probably an unpopular opinion but I think if Kubrick had made exactly the same movie without Spielberg's name anywhere on it, everyone would have loved it.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

WillYouStopDave said:


> AI was great though. That's probably an unpopular opinion but I think if Kubrick had made exactly the same movie without Spielberg's name anywhere on it, everyone would have loved it.


Yeah, that one makes me cry every single time. Did not know it wasn't well received.

I think Kubrick would've made a much bleaker film. Not a criticism in the negative sense, just an observation. Kubrick was a weird guy. Interesting though. Distinctive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zkv said:


> Yeah, that one makes me cry every single time. Did not know it wasn't well received.
> 
> I think Kubrick would've made a much bleaker film. Not a criticism in the negative sense, just an observation. Kubrick was a weird guy. Interesting though. Distinctive.


 TBH, I don't know that it wasn't well received. It might have been by serious critics. I just don't remember hearing much about it when it was released and it doesn't seem to be on a lot of favorite movies lists. Then again, maybe most people didn't watch it more than once (if at all). I bought the DVD the day it came out. Probably if I hadn't I would never have even seen it (didn't see it in the theater).

I have seen some very positive reviews of it but I'm not a huge movie buff so I thought that might have been a minority report.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Need to clean and organize


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

X. * *
* * *
* * *


X= 0
O= 0



Sent from SPIRITO using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Taco Shack on Discord has gotten harder. There is NO WAY you can earn a lot of money when they constantly bump up the price. 

Sent from SPIRITO using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


This it too cute.  :grin2:


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

sparkles pansies apricot. junetember applesauce greenhouse? denver swedish pancakes!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Family is unstable, its so important that I can be self sufficient financially.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Run Forrest Run. 

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

And so begins the burning of the Christmasy candles.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Walk Forrest Walk

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Thread dead


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Family is unstable, its so important that I can be self sufficient financially.


Praying for you, and hope things work out :squeeze


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

_"You can tell the same lie a thousand times
But it never gets anymore true
So close your eyes once more 
And once more believe they all still believe in you."_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

2hrs and nothing hmm


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

4:44


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I hate everyone & no-one at the same time, so weird.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My dad was showing me some stuff I should know about, just in case anything happens to him. But I don't plan on outliving him.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

I don’t know what to write. I want my motivation back. I’m not who I used to be. Part of it I understand but part of it I don’t. I crave the past for some reason. I’m worried that I’m going insane.


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

I slipped down between the cushions of the couch in my mind. Then someone pinched me. I'm floating in the soda water of life and I can't find the way out of this flute. I want to sing, but I'm scared. Can someone help me be less afraid?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

CeltAngel said:


> I slipped down between the cushions of the couch in my mind. Then someone pinched me. I'm floating in the soda water of life and I can't find the way out of this flute. I want to sing, but I'm scared. Can someone help me be less afraid?


All I can do is offer something to ponder. I don't want to come off as preachy so forgive me...when you feel small and alone in this world...your skin does not separate you from the external world, it is a bridge in which the external world flows into you and you into it...you are never alone. You are as much a part of this universe as the trees, animals, oceans and stars. _air hug_


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Starcut83 said:


> All I can do is offer something to ponder. I don't want to come off as preachy so forgive me...when you feel small and alone in this world...your skin does not separate you from the external world, it is a bridge in which the external world flows into you and you into it...you are never alone. _air hug_


That's a lovely thought. Thank you.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

CeltAngel said:


> That's a lovely thought. Thank you.


 I added in just a bit more at the end. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Starcut83 said:


> I added in just a bit more at the end. I'm glad you like it.


Sometimes, I can find that universal existential kind of thought a little intimidating, a little melancholy, a little overwhelming, but in this moment with your delicate turn of phrase, it's calming. Thank you for sharing your gift with me in a time of need. 

Apologies if that seems a little sappy. I am the postdrome phase of a migraine (really, I probably shouldn't be on a computer, but the melancholy drove me to seek out a little company, even if it is just the tumbleweeds that blow across the prairie of this forum) and I am VERY emotional and tender right now.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

CeltAngel said:


> Sometimes, I can find that universal existential kind of thought a little intimidating, a little melancholy, a little overwhelming, but in this moment with your delicate turn of phrase, it's calming. Thank you for sharing your gift with me in a time of need.
> 
> Apologies if that seems a little sappy. I am the postdrome phase of a migraine (really, I probably shouldn't be on a computer, but the melancholy drove me to seek out a little company, even if it is just the tumbleweeds that blow across the prairie of this forum) and I am VERY emotional and tender right now.


No worries. I understand.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Well, I'm unemployed again.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Crisigv said:


> Well, I'm unemployed again.


That seriously sucks, sorry to hear it. Hope you're able to find another job soon.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

either/or said:


> That seriously sucks, sorry to hear it. Hope you're able to find another job soon.


Well, technically it's a temporary lay off for yet another lockdown. But I'll still be home and not working, lol.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

My superglue lid won't come off.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

⠀


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_Lights some candles and leaves a frog_


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

So many things going through my inner experience right now. Fear and hope swirling around as opposing forces but somehow are in harmony creating a realistic but optimistic perspective of the future. Grounded and down to earth, but head in the clouds dreaming at the same time. So much is possible but I have to continue to put myself out there.

Sunday is my off day, I always feel like I'm losing progress on this day but really I'm not, I just pick up where I left off on Monday.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Interesting to see how I scored with other personality types. Still a good 19%+ INFP over all other types.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If the word "sloshing" had a theme song, what would it be?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

WillYouStopDave said:


> If the word "sloshing" had a theme song, what would it be?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Starcut83 said:


>


 I was think more along the lines of a song that has music that sounds like the word "sloshing".


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Autumn is around the corner.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just one blow after another.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Write bitie kite nite bike hike


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

Anything


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's 14°C and sunny, so beautiful, but still cool. You're either going to see people in parkas, or in shorts and a t-shirt. Canada.


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

Buse I loved you. Where did it all go wrong?


----------

